# VCA Van Cleef & Arpels addiction - support group



## Swanky

A continuation of this thread.

Please post all things VCA in this thread; questions, photos, VCA chat . . .


----------



## Brennamom

Woo-Hoo! First one in the pool


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Irishgal said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I wanted to do a belated share of my Christmas present from DH:



Gorgeous, Irishgal!


----------



## karenbabi

In case anyone is interested, there will be an upcoming Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt Museum in New York next month.  The Cooper-Hewitt is one of my favorite smaller/intimate, but impressive museums in the city. I will be looking forward to this one.  

Set In Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels
February 18 - June 5 2011

_"Since its opening on the Place Vendôme in Paris in 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels has played a leading role in style and design innovation. Its timeless pieces have been worn by style icons including the Duchess of Windsor, Grace Kelly and Elizabeth Taylor. This exhibition will explore the historical significance of the firm's contributions to jewelry design in the 20th century, including the establishment of Van Cleef & Arpels in New York with the advent of World War II. On view will be more than 250 works including jewels, timepieces, fashion accessories and objets d'art by Van Cleef & Arpels, many of which were created exclusively for the American market. The exhibition will examine the work through the lenses of innovation, transformation, nature as inspiration, exoticism, fashion and celebrity, and will include design drawings from the Van Cleef & Arpels archives."_

More information at the museum's website:
http://cooperhewitt.org/EXHIBITIONS/set-in-style/


----------



## Brennamom

karenbabi said:


> In case anyone is interested, there will be an upcoming Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt Museum in New York next month.  The Cooper-Hewitt is one of my favorite smaller/intimate, but impressive museums in the city. I will be looking forward to this one.
> 
> Set In Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels
> February 18 - June 5 2011
> 
> _"Since its opening on the Place Vendôme in Paris in 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels has played a leading role in style and design innovation. Its timeless pieces have been worn by style icons including the Duchess of Windsor, Grace Kelly and Elizabeth Taylor. This exhibition will explore the historical significance of the firm's contributions to jewelry design in the 20th century, including the establishment of Van Cleef & Arpels in New York with the advent of World War II. On view will be more than 250 works including jewels, timepieces, fashion accessories and objets d'art by Van Cleef & Arpels, many of which were created exclusively for the American market. The exhibition will examine the work through the lenses of innovation, transformation, nature as inspiration, exoticism, fashion and celebrity, and will include design drawings from the Van Cleef & Arpels archives."_
> 
> More information at the museum's website:
> http://cooperhewitt.org/EXHIBITIONS/set-in-style/



Oh!!  I'm coming in May for the McQueen retro, will add this to the list!  Thanks!!


----------



## karenbabi

your welcome!  There's going to be McQueen exhibit?! I will definitely not miss this one either! Off to find more info about this....


----------



## Brennamom

karenbabi said:


> your welcome!  There's going to be McQueen exhibit?! I will definitely not miss this one either! Off to find more info about this....



Here is the info!
http://www.metmuseum.org/special/se_event.asp?OccurrenceId={55189B0E-51CF-4801-BC24-1D7CC67F7633}


----------



## karenbabi

Thank you *Brennamom*!!


----------



## lubird217

They're both going to be great! Thanks for the info


----------



## Brennamom

karenbabi said:


> Thank you *Brennamom*!!





lubird217 said:


> They're both going to be great! Thanks for the info



My old fave (McQ) and my new (VCA) in NYC!  Can't get any better than that!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I saw Swanky's name and thought "OOh Swanky is now into VCA " Then realised she was just starting a new thread!!


----------



## ofraredevice

Wow those exhibitions look amazing!  The mystery set ruby pendant in the Cooper-Hewitt press release makes me wonder... have any fellow TPFers purchased any mystery set piece?  Any idea of the prices?  I received the new VCA catalogue last week and only prices of the Perlee and Alhambra pieces were listed 

*Irishgal*: gorgeous new piece!  any chance of a Homo sapiens modeling shot?


----------



## Swanky

^^
I'm getting there!  I gotta get my wedding ring out of the way and then I want a Rolex and THEN I'd love to get a few VCA pieces


----------



## Sammyjoe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^
> I'm getting there! I gotta get my wedding ring out of the way and then I want a Rolex and *THEN I'd love to get a few VCA pieces*




Congrats on your Magic pendant *Irishgal *Its a lovely piece


----------



## Swanky

Interest is piqued. . . 

do the pieces hold their value really well?  Price increases frequently?

I'd love some basic earrings.


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky they do! They have frequent price increases and the peices are classic. Also, IMO they don't date so that holds the value, nice classic looks.
I can't wait to see your ring, I just got my ring back today and I am MUCH happier with the prong setting, it sparkles more. The basket ate up my smaller stone, lol.
Back to VCA! I should have my bracelet for valentines day and I am planning of either the 10 motif or the BTF ring and my next peice. This is of course if I don't fall in love with any Chanel spring bags!


----------



## Swanky

Go post photos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

^^  Yes swanky, VCA is definitely an investment.   DH brought me some Magic earrings two years ago.  I just had them appraised and they are worth almost 1K more!


----------



## hermes_fan

karenbabi said:


> In case anyone is interested, there will be an upcoming Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt Museum in New York next month. The Cooper-Hewitt is one of my favorite smaller/intimate, but impressive museums in the city. I will be looking forward to this one.
> 
> Set In Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels
> February 18 - June 5 2011
> 
> _"Since its opening on the Place Vendôme in Paris in 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels has played a leading role in style and design innovation. Its timeless pieces have been worn by style icons including the Duchess of Windsor, Grace Kelly and Elizabeth Taylor. This exhibition will explore the historical significance of the firm's contributions to jewelry design in the 20th century, including the establishment of Van Cleef & Arpels in New York with the advent of World War II. On view will be more than 250 works including jewels, timepieces, fashion accessories and objets d'art by Van Cleef & Arpels, many of which were created exclusively for the American market. The exhibition will examine the work through the lenses of innovation, transformation, nature as inspiration, exoticism, fashion and celebrity, and will include design drawings from the Van Cleef & Arpels archives."_
> 
> More information at the museum's website:
> http://cooperhewitt.org/EXHIBITIONS/set-in-style/


 
I LOVE the Cooper Hewitt - thanks for the info!


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Go post photos!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I will. Now I think the stone is too small after reading this forum. LOL. I am driving DH insane.


----------



## Elina0408

*Peppers*: really?? I thought when you go to a jewelry shop they just weight it, Gold, WG, stones etc and give you the price!!  Wonderful news because I am considering buying my first VCA pendant!!


----------



## mattking2000

Ooh, I am very excited to hear about the exhibition, I'll be there during the opening weekend!  Does anyone think/know if they'll be carrying special pieces (for sale) at this event?


----------



## shanam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^
> I'm getting there!  I gotta get my wedding ring out of the way and then I want a Rolex and THEN I'd love to get a few VCA pieces



I'm confused....you are getting your engagement ring reset and you have multiple wedding bands - are you getting another wedding band?  Based on the pictures of what you had in mind, you will be getting an ornate setting so will you wear it on your right hand to show it off and wear the bands on the left (traditional)?


----------



## restricter

mattking2000 said:


> Ooh, I am very excited to hear about the exhibition, I'll be there during the opening weekend!  Does anyone think/know if they'll be carrying special pieces (for sale) at this event?




Time to go visit my SA and find out...


----------



## Swanky

J - I am getting my solitaire set now.  It'll be set on a very thin pave band


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky..you have to join the VCA club. Just start small. Work your way up.


----------



## Swanky

I'd love to start w/ something like these:






wow, huge enough? LOL!


----------



## Irishgal

Yay!! Go get them!! Tomorrow!!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I should, I earned it this week!


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! I should, I earned it this week!




Oh my..

Where is the closest VCA..near you?


----------



## Swanky

I don't know!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOVE the turquiose!how much r they?(**hides...!**)


----------



## Swanky

no idea, LOL!  I'm so green!  They come in other colors too BB! We found a new addiction! lol!


----------



## mattking2000

restricter said:


> Time to go visit my SA and find out...


 
Oooh if you could, I would be very grateful! Thanks in advance!  I will be in New York Feb. 18 - 21 for family day, and would love to see this exhibition and take home some souvenirs if possible!


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no idea, LOL!  I'm so green!  They come in other colors too BB! We found a new addiction! lol!



I actually partially blame Beach Bum for my new addiction, she enabled me on my purchase, it was hysterical "irish picture yourself wearing it poolside with a drink in your hand"


----------



## vancleef fan

*SWANKY*
Welcome to addictive world of VCA 
The earrings you want are gorgeous, I hope you get them, you won't regret it, I have them in YG and onyx, very wearable....


----------



## karenbabi

restricter said:


> Time to go visit my SA and find out...



Please let us know if there will be pieces available for sale at the event!!! TIA


----------



## karenbabi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd love to start w/ something like these:
> 
> betteridge.com/images/products/original/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-earclips-turquoise-white-gold.jpg
> 
> wow, huge enough? LOL!



Those are so beautiful!  They too have been on my wish list for some time.


----------



## Beach Bum

Anyone know price?!


----------



## tbbbjb

For pricing, check out:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html

Depending on the size you are interested in and I could not find turquoise on the list so keep in mind that those are more expensive:

The smallest usually referred to as the mini:
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Just for comparison, from the sweet line Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
So, for the minis, they would be at least $350 more in turquoise

The regular size that matches the size of the motifs on the Vinatge Alhambra necklace:
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10

The largest:
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10


BTW, In the old closed VCA addiction thread  *LaVanguardia* posted some pictures of the mini next to the regular.  Look at post 5099: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-328176-340.html#post16842437

I tried them both on and I must say on me, the regular size just looked ridiculous (WAY too large, but I have small ears), so the mini or earstuds are the way to go for me.


----------



## Bethc

Wow, I didn't see that there was a new thread and I was subscribed to the old one, I couldn't figure out what was going on.

Turquoise, I believe is the  3rd highest stone after Calcedony and of course diamonds.  I would add at least $500 to the MOP price.

The wg/turq earrings and the 20 motif have got to be my next pieces VCA.  They were what I wanted originally and somehow I got sidetracked?  I have a hard time focusing especially when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## Brennamom

Irishgal said:


> I actually partially blame Beach Bum for my new addiction, she enabled me on my purchase, it was hysterical "irish picture yourself wearing it poolside with a drink in your hand"


 
Oh good, so can I partially blame you for my new addiction?  They weren't even on my radar till you got involved!


----------



## tbbbjb

A little Turquoise Eye Candy from Gossip Girl.

Mini Turquoise earstuds with 20 motif Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Necklace

Could someone please blow the picture up and/ or tell me how to do it?  Thanks!


----------



## kimber418

Swanky,

Neiman's at NorthPark has a Van Cleef counter.  It is small and most of the SA's don't
know anything about the jewelry.  I know more than them usually.   I have a SA that I have purchased VCA from at Neimans/Northpark.......
He is awesome... but I think he has moved on (not certain).  If you get serious about getting a piece PM me and I can give you his name!


----------



## mp4

In the 5 motif bracelet turquoise is $100 more than chalcondy.  3550 for turquoise and 3450 for chalecondy....planning my next purchase and got this from my SA in december...so not exactly sure what the earrings would be since I got the bracelet before the increase for 2450.

Now you're all making me want earrings!


----------



## mp4

Congrats *Irishgal*!

_Millie is sleepy so she would not get up to model. And yes, I realize that putting a VCA necklace on a dog is weird._

Says who?!  Millie looks fab!!!  Even my DH will put my necklaces on our dog (if they fit) and says she deserves it!


----------



## Brennamom

Question (or direction if this has already been addressed):

Is there a way to "read" the serial number?  If I call VCA, could they tell me anything by giving them a serial?  TIA!


----------



## Irishgal

Brennamom said:


> Oh good, so can I partially blame you for my new addiction?  They weren't even on my radar till you got involved!




Sure! Blame away!


----------



## Irishgal

mp4 said:


> Congrats *Irishgal*!
> 
> _Millie is sleepy so she would not get up to model. And yes, I realize that putting a VCA necklace on a dog is weird._
> 
> Says who?!  Millie looks fab!!!  Even my DH will put my necklaces on our dog (if they fit) and says she deserves it!




Hysterical! I love your avatar, Weims crack me up as they always seem to have this expression of "yes, I might be smarter than you".


----------



## Brennamom

Irishgal said:


> Sure! Blame away!


 
:okay:


----------



## Beach Bum

crap..now ill blame Irish...LOL..the circle of blame continues...hehe

I want earrings and bracelet...im not gonna even consider the necklace as the price would make me fall over...sigh


----------



## Irishgal

Beach Bum said:


> crap..now ill blame Irish...LOL..the circle of blame continues...hehe
> 
> I want earrings and bracelet...im not gonna even consider the necklace as the *price* would make me fall over...sigh



Never stopped you before!!


----------



## Swanky

*snickering*


----------



## Irishgal

LOL Swanky!!

Did you decide on your VCA piece?


----------



## Swanky

It'll be earrings.  I don't wear necklaces ever and I really love those earrings 
Just got to get through my next few things on the list first!


----------



## Irishgal

I understand. My list is growing. In need to go hide under a rock so I can stop seeing things I want.


----------



## sbelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It'll be earrings.  I don't wear necklaces ever and I really love those earrings


 Sounds just like me not too long ago.  I only wanted earrings, didn't buy necklaces.

I bought the super vintage alhamra black onyx earrings.  That's all I wanted.  Then saw the tigers eye vintage alhambra earrings and had to have them.  

Then I noticed that the pictures of the necklaces on tpf seemed more appealing and the next thing I knew I had a 20 motif vintage alhambra mop wg necklace.  I discovered I love the necklaces!!!

And the obsession continued.......


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Sounds just like me not too long ago.  I only wanted earrings, didn't buy necklaces.
> 
> I bought the super vintage alhamra black onyx earrings.  That's all I wanted.  Then saw the tigers eye vintage alhambra earrings and had to have them.
> 
> Then I noticed that the pictures of the necklaces on tpf seemed more appealing and the next thing I knew I had a 20 motif vintage alhambra mop wg necklace.  I discovered I love the necklaces!!!
> 
> And the obsession continued.......



That does seem to be the way things go....


----------



## mp4

Beach Bum said:


> I want earrings and bracelet...im not gonna even consider the necklace as the price would make me fall over...sigh



No bags for a month or 2 and you'll be all set *BB*!


----------



## Elina0408

Does anyone know if *Modern Alhambra *has been discontinued? In VCA website isn't listed, but it's listed in the forum's worldwide prices!! TIA


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Question (or direction if this has already been addressed):
> 
> Is there a way to "read" the serial number? If I call VCA, could they tell me anything by giving them a serial? TIA!


 
Anyone?


----------



## Ascella

After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.


----------



## Judylovesbag

congrats.

Hey VCA fans can you advice me on my maybe new purchase. I am looking at the Dentelle Tonneau watch. Absolute beauty but it is worth the price 25K?

Is it even a limited production watch? I want an investment. lol.


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Ascella* many congrats, its stunning!!!! Loving the tigers eye


----------



## Sammyjoe

Judylovesbag said:


> congrats.
> 
> Hey VCA fans can you advice me on my maybe new purchase. I am looking at the Dentelle Tonneau watch. Absolute beauty but it is worth the price 25K?
> 
> Is it even a limited production watch? I want an investment. lol.


 
Hi and welcome to the thread, I have not seen this watch, I struggle to think about spending big bucks on watches not from watch houses. I would if I loved it, but I would think long and hard and only if it was a one of a kind. I hope other chime in with their views.


----------



## Judylovesbag

Sammyjoe said:


> Hi and welcome to the thread, I have not seen this watch, I struggle to think about spending big bucks on watches not from watch houses. I would if I loved it, but I would think long and hard and only if it was a one of a kind. I hope other chime in with their views.


 
Thanks. 

that is my concern too since they specialize in jewelry rather than watches...trying to be more rational. haha. 

Have to say their items are very delicate  and WOW.  I am comparing it to the chopard happy diamond series.


----------



## sjunky13

Ascella said:


> After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.


 Gorgeous! I am starting to adore the tigers eye! The gold just sets it off perfectly. I ordered my bracelet today, it is a valentines gift. I think I will be going with the 10 motif next with 3 inches added. I can't wait untill FEB!


----------



## Ascella

Sammyjoe said:


> *Ascella* many congrats, its stunning!!!! Loving the tigers eye


Thank you , my wish list changed many times along the road, but I am so glad to have this bracelet as the Alhambra design is truly elegant and versatile.


----------



## Ascella

sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous! I am starting to adore the tigers eye! The gold just sets it off perfectly. I ordered my bracelet today, it is a valentines gift. I think I will be going with the 10 motif next with 3 inches added. I can't wait untill FEB!


Tiger's eye is extremely easy to wear, I can't recommend it enough . In which material did you order?


----------



## peppers90

*ascella*  beautiful tiger's eye bracelet!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## lubird217

ah! tiger's eye is beautiful! congrats *ascella*!


----------



## bbk882

Elina0408 said:


> Does anyone know if *Modern Alhambra *has been discontinued? In VCA website isn't listed, but it's listed in the forum's worldwide prices!! TIA


It is listed under "Alhambra" instead of "Modern Alhambra" on the VCA website.


----------



## Elina0408

*Ascella*: many congrats!! Tiger's eye is fabulous!!
*Bbk*: thank you, I will look at it!!


----------



## bbk882

Congrats Ascella!!! What a beautiful Vintage Alhambra bracelet for the new year  Tiger eye goes so well with yellow gold.



Ascella said:


> After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.


----------



## lubird217

Have any of you ladies had time to peruse the latest VCA catalog? Anything you're drooling over?

I'm still not feeling the perlée collection but I'm starting to like the 6-motif magic necklace, although I think it would look like a bit much with my magic earrings.


----------



## ofraredevice

*Ascella:* Congrats!  That's a beautiful picture you took, the Tiger's Eye looks delicious!  I love my Alhambra bracelet and wear it every day, so I'm sure you will love your gorgeous first VCA!




lubird217 said:


> Have any of you ladies had time to peruse the latest VCA catalog? Anything you're drooling over?
> 
> I'm still not feeling the perlée collection but I'm starting to like the 6-motif magic necklace, although I think it would look like a bit much with my magic earrings.



Um, Lubird, are you kidding me?  I drooled over the entire catalog!  I really want to find out more about the mystery set pieces, but I'm sure the prices are as jaw-dropping as the jewelry!  Also, I am now in love with the long magic necklace - the one that goes down to the bellybutton.  I'm seriously thinking about that piece.  I agree that the perlee collection is a bit ho-hum, but I've warmed up to a few pieces and might put a few of the simple rings on my VCA list.

As for the 6-motif magic necklace you asked about, I LOVE it and think about getting one in the future, but I agree about not matching it with the magic earrings.  Perhaps you could match it with the regular vintage alhambra ear clips or even the mini studs?


----------



## kim_mac

ascella - congrats on the tiger's eye bracelet.  it's so rich looking especially with yellow gold.  vintage alhambra bracelet was my first vca piece too.  so special.  congrats!!!


----------



## kim_mac

i'm thinking about getting the cosmos earrings for my 2011 gift (all occasions combined since vca is so expensive!) but i don't know what size to get - small or medium.  i'm planning on getting the medium cosmos pendant in the future.  i'd like to be able to wear the earrings day/night.  the small cost $25,600USD and the medium cost $34,000.  i'd like to save some money if the small earrings will work.  

can anyone tell me what size cosmos earrings are on kelly rutherford in these pictures?

http://coolspotters.com/actresses/k...-arpels-diamond-cosmos-earrings#medium-329793

another shot:

http://coolspotters.com/brands/van-cleef-and-arpels/photos_videos#medium-415462

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-328176-302.html

thanks so much!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ascella said:


> After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## lubird217

ofraredevice said:


> *Ascella:* Congrats!  That's a beautiful picture you took, the Tiger's Eye looks delicious!  I love my Alhambra bracelet and wear it every day, so I'm sure you will love your gorgeous first VCA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Lubird, are you kidding me?  I drooled over the entire catalog!  I really want to find out more about the mystery set pieces, but I'm sure the prices are as jaw-dropping as the jewelry!  Also, I am now in love with the long magic necklace - the one that goes down to the bellybutton.  I'm seriously thinking about that piece.  I agree that the perlee collection is a bit ho-hum, but I've warmed up to a few pieces and might put a few of the simple rings on my VCA list.
> 
> As for the 6-motif magic necklace you asked about, I LOVE it and think about getting one in the future, but I agree about not matching it with the magic earrings.  Perhaps you could match it with the regular vintage alhambra ear clips or even the mini studs?




Oh good, not just me then!? 

Long magic is totally my dream necklace! How quickly I forget... I get distracted so easily! I'm starting to itch for a 20-motif black onyx or vintage gold alhambra next (my SA said they're discontinuing them temporarily in 2011 which freaked me out! Maybe she was trying to get a reaction )

The Volutes collection in the front was to die! I may have to put aside all Alhambra love for awhile and go for it... Love love love!


----------



## jayjay77

Ascella said:


> After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.


 
lovely! enjoy Ascella!


----------



## Ascella

*peppers90*, *lubird217*, *Elina0408*, *bbk882*, *ofraredevice*, *kim_mac*, *HermesNewbie* and *jayjay77*: Ladies, thank you all!


----------



## Chloeloves

kim mac, have you seen medium irl? they are rather sizey.. I prefer the small which can be put with either small pendant or medium pendant imo. I do not think the large are suitable for daytime hth


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hello ladies,

I have been reading but now need opinions. I have a the Alhambra in onyx and yellow gold and I wear it all the time ( its the smooth lines I think its called Modern). Now I want another and I am looking at MOP in yellow. It is not striking me as much as the onyx. Does anybody have one? What do you  think? I am dark haired, not sure if it will suit me,.


----------



## restricter

moi et mes sacs said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I have been reading but now need opinions. I have a the Alhambra in onyx and yellow gold and I wear it all the time ( its the smooth lines I think its called Modern). Now I want another and I am looking at MOP in yellow. It is not striking me as much as the onyx. Does anybody have one? What do you  think? I am dark haired, not sure if it will suit me,.



What about white gold instead of yellow?


----------



## lubird217

moi et mes sacs said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I have been reading but now need opinions. I have a the Alhambra in onyx and yellow gold and I wear it all the time ( its the smooth lines I think its called Modern). Now I want another and I am looking at MOP in yellow. It is not striking me as much as the onyx. Does anybody have one? What do you  think? I am dark haired, not sure if it will suit me,.




Would you get the MOP in the Modern Alhambra or Vintage?

I have vintage MOP necklace and I absolutely love it. I can see how onyx would be more striking (I'm on board, it's either that or the magic long next!), especially given I have light skin and dark hair but I'd say MOP is still classically pretty. 

When you wear black/dark shirts, especially with a bateau neckline that it can lie on top of, it's really pretty. I also sometimes attach a 5-inch extension so that it sits longer and that's also a great way to wear it.

I'd love to see some of your pictures with the modern smooth lines. I never thought about getting that one instead but I'm sure it's beautiful, *moi et mes sacs*


----------



## moi et mes sacs

restricter said:


> What about white gold instead of yellow?


 

I did think of white gold but i never usually wear it and not sure if it suits me. Which combination were you thinking? I do think white and MOP looks nice.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## moi et mes sacs

lubird217 said:


> Would you get the MOP in the Modern Alhambra or Vintage?
> 
> I have vintage MOP necklace and I absolutely love it. I can see how onyx would be more striking (I'm on board, it's either that or the magic long next!), especially given I have light skin and dark hair but I'd say MOP is still classically pretty.
> 
> When you wear black/dark shirts, especially with a bateau neckline that it can lie on top of, it's really pretty. I also sometimes attach a 5-inch extension so that it sits longer and that's also a great way to wear it.
> 
> I'd love to see some of your pictures with the modern smooth lines. I never thought about getting that one instead but I'm sure it's beautiful, *moi et mes sacs*


 

Thanks for your reply it was really useful. I have modern. Is your MOP in yellow gold? I am inclined to go for yellow gold again as I am used to it but I am not too sure. 
Where do you and others get extensions from? I hadnt heard of them before but they sound like a great idea.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi ladies, I'm super intersted in the vca 20 motif necklace and am close to buying. Does anyone know if the price is going to go up soon? When does vca generally have their increase? Also I know that vca will extend the 20 motif a few extra inches free of charge. Does anyone know how many inches they'll extend without charging extra? And are additional motifs added at with the extension or is it just chain? If just chain, does thAt look strange? Has anyone done this? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## lubird217

I think some VCA boutiques will give you a complementary 2 inch chain for extending their necklace (although I think that only applies to the 10 - maybe 4" then for the 20?) I think surfergirljen knows more about this...

Also, Rockerchic, I'm almost positive it's just chain and no additional motifs are added.

My MOP is with yellow gold and for that combo I personally wouldn't have it any other way - it's a rich contrast.

When I extend it, I just attach a 5" bracelet in the hooks and it turns into a perfect length. You can't really see that any motifs are missing behind my neck. 

Any jeweler can sell you/give you a good deal on that little amount. I like my chain because it's thick, just like the VCA chain.  

Please share when you buy, rockerchic 

I'm going to live vicariously through everyone while I save up for diamond studs. Keep them coming!


----------



## sjunky13

They give you 2 inches free, you might be able to get 3 no problem. They might chage you for the extra inch, they space it out between the motifs and it is not noticable at all. Where are you purchasing from ?


----------



## lulilu

I am just a lurker here -- my gold/mop bracelet pales against all of your collections!

I have to post though.  I am watching a rerun of Millionaire Matchmaker on dvr -- the millionairess was wearing VCA earrings, bracelets and necklace.  Just gorgeous!  (in other shots she is wearing lots of Hermes)


----------



## sjunky13

lulilu said:


> I am just a lurker here -- my gold/mop bracelet pales against all of your collections!
> 
> I have to post though. I am watching a rerun of Millionaire Matchmaker on dvr -- the millionairess was wearing VCA earrings, bracelets and necklace. Just gorgeous! (in other shots she is wearing lots of Hermes)


 screen caps!!! LOL


----------



## Rockerchic

sjunky13 said:


> They give you 2 inches free, you might be able to get 3 no problem. They might chage you for the extra inch, they space it out between the motifs and it is not noticable at all. Where are you purchasing from ?



Oh, that sounds great. I pictured that they would be adding at the back and thought two bare inches in back would look strange if the necklace shifted....Purchasing from vca.

I've located one but really need a couple more months to save... So I guess my questions are if I don't purchase now, will I likely run into a price increase?   Also might it be difficult to find another or are they pretty easy to come by?


----------



## evekitti

Ascella!!!! I almost missed your reveal!!! Beautiful choice!! You've been hanging around Place Vendôme, non?



Ascella said:


> After hanging around in this thread forever I have got my first VCA piece, at last.


----------



## sbelle

*rockerchic*--

I posted this info in the old thread, but thought it might be helpful to post it here again.  I've just copied the post again below.





Ok, I've taken some pictures to show the difference between: 

1) a 10 motif necklace with an additional 2 inches added throughout the necklace and 
2) a standard 10 motif.

The quality of the pictures leaves a bit to be desired (where is Vlad when you need him?), but you will get the idea. I first started the pictures on my countertop but you will see that wasn't a good idea .

The second picture is the clearest to see that the standard 10 motif has 5 links between each clover and the additional 2 inches of length necklace has 6 links between each motif.


----------



## sbelle

Oh, and someone posted recently that there is supposed to be another price increase but I'm not sure about the details.


----------



## Rockerchic

Sbelle, thanks so much for the info and pics!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> *rockerchic*--
> 
> I posted this info in the old thread, but thought it might be helpful to post it here again. I've just copied the post again below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've taken some pictures to show the difference between:
> 
> 1) a 10 motif necklace with an additional 2 inches added throughout the necklace and
> 2) a standard 10 motif.
> 
> The quality of the pictures leaves a bit to be desired (where is Vlad when you need him?), but you will get the idea. I first started the pictures on my countertop but you will see that wasn't a good idea .
> 
> The second picture is the clearest to see that the standard 10 motif has 5 links between each clover and the additional 2 inches of length necklace has 6 links between each motif.


 Perfect example!


----------



## kim_mac

rockerchic - you can either extend throughout or ask them for extender (again please ask surfergirljen) or you can add a 5 motif bracelet when/if you get one.  i love that long dramatic length!  i love yg mop - it's my favorite alhambra combination.  please post pics when you get!


----------



## ofraredevice

kim_mac said:


> rockerchic - you can either extend throughout or ask them for extender (again please ask surfergirljen) or you can add a 5 motif bracelet when/if you get one.  i love that long dramatic length!  i love yg mop - it's my favorite alhambra combination.  please post pics when you get!




I was hoping to add my bracelet to a 10-motif, however, I just realized that the number of links between each motif differs in the bracelet and the necklace.  Anyone else notice that?


----------



## bags to die for

> My friends were in NY last week and bought for me a perlee ring which I received today.
> 
> They were pleasantly surprised to find out that if they paid using their Black Amex card, a bracelet (charm on a black rope) was presented as a gift. I will try to get a photo of this free gift when my friend wears it. Just thought you guys might want to know.


 
I posted this statement in November but didn't manage to get a photo of these until now. The bracelet charm is in white gold.






Sorry about the H background. It was just easier to photograph!


----------



## I'll take two

ofraredevice said:


> I was hoping to add my bracelet to a 10-motif, however, I just realized that the number of links between each motif differs in the bracelet and the necklace.  Anyone else notice that?



Yes I noticed that too after I bought them.
It doesn't bother me though as you don't really notice when you are wearing the bracelet .
I still don't think you notice it even when using a bracelet to extend a necklace as you cant see it at the back of the neck.


----------



## Candice0985

I'm picking up my WG tourquoise sweet bracelet today


----------



## lubird217

Yay *Candice0985*! Please share pictures!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Candice0985

it's here! I love the turquoise! its not too light its a beautiful dark turquoise


----------



## Brennamom

bags to die for said:


> I posted this statement in November but didn't manage to get a photo of these until now. The bracelet charm is in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the H background. It was just easier to photograph!


 
Gorgeous BTDF!  Is the bracelet still in production and is that the small Perlee? TIA!


----------



## pwecious_323

*Candice*: beautiful! May I ask what 's the other bracelet you're wearing. IT looks so nice together


----------



## pwecious_323

Brennamom said:


> Gorgeous BTDF! Is the bracelet still in production and is that the small Perlee? TIA!


 
I would like to know too...does any1 have any idea? I would love to get it!!!!


----------



## ofraredevice

Congrats *Candice0985*!!  It looks great with your DBTY bracelet.  Also, I notice you treated yourself to some macarons!  yum!!


----------



## Candice0985

pwecious_323 said:


> *Candice*: beautiful! May I ask what 's the other bracelet you're wearing. IT looks so nice together


thanks pwecious, its a tiffany DBTY 3 diamond bracelet in platinum, its the only piece of jewellery that I never take off because its so dainty


----------



## Ascella

evekitti said:


> Ascella!!!! I almost missed your reveal!!! Beautiful choice!! You've been hanging around Place Vendôme, non?


Thanks Eve! Yes indeed, Place Vendôme is too dangerous!


----------



## lubird217

Candice - I love it! It looks so perfect together - congratulations 

I especially like the size of the butterfly, I really want a sweet bracelet now, great!


I know this is weird, but can you possibly post a picture of the clasp side? I want to see the distance between the clasp and the small gold 'tag' they put on. 

And don't think I didn't notice those festive macaroons - are we celebrating the bracelet?


----------



## Ascella

*Candice0985*: Your bracelet is so cute!


----------



## Elina0408

*Candice*: it is very pretty!! Love it!! I am considering Sweet Alhambra too!! Many congrats!!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> Candice - I love it! It looks so perfect together - congratulations
> 
> I especially like the size of the butterfly, I really want a sweet bracelet now, great!
> 
> 
> I know this is weird, but can you possibly post a picture of the clasp side? I want to see the distance between the clasp and the small gold 'tag' they put on.
> 
> And don't think I didn't notice those festive macaroons - are we celebrating the bracelet?





haha ya i may have picked up some macarons to celebrate my new bracelet my favorite yuzu flavour and pictachio too.

i dont know if this is what you wanted but hopefully it helps.


----------



## Candice0985

thanks Ascella and Elina


----------



## designerdiva40

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the turquoise! its not too light its a beautiful dark turquoise
> View attachment 1302100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302102


 

It looks gorgeous with your DBTY, wear it in good health.


----------



## Candice0985

Thanks Designerdiva
the turquoise on my bracelet is so evenly coloured- does anyone know if VCA uses solid turquoise, or do they use reconstituted turquoise (ground up and made solid again) to achieve that fine even colour?

TIA


----------



## designerdiva40

Seeing yours has made me defiantly want it in yg mop to go with my yg love bangle, can't get it yet as I'm getting a different bracelet for Valentines & DH has already purchased it so I think I'll have to wait until the summer which is about 5 months away although we don't have much of a summer in the UK lol.


----------



## peppers90

*Candice* fabulous sweet bracelet,  very light and feminine and compliments your tiffany PERFECTLY    yum those macaroons look good;  I like pistachio too!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the turquoise! its not too light its a beautiful dark turquoise
> View attachment 1302100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302102



Ooooh you got it! It's soooo pretty! So sweet! And yes I really prefer the dark turquoise too!  CONGRATS!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks Designerdiva
> the turquoise on my bracelet is so evenly coloured- does anyone know if VCA uses solid turquoise, or do they use reconstituted turquoise (ground up and made solid again) to achieve that fine even colour?
> 
> TIA



No from my turquoise research I think it's solid. The turquoise is really hard to come by at VCA - especially the 10/20 motifs - and I think that's why, because they have to match it and also find patches with no veins in them to cut the motifs from. They'd better be for how expensive they are!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> I think some VCA boutiques will give you a complementary 2 inch chain for extending their necklace (although I think that only applies to the 10 - maybe 4" then for the 20?) I think surfergirljen knows more about this...
> !



Yeah, they'll give you two inches of chain free on any piece and if you'd like more after that it's $300 per inch. 

How did I become the expert on VCA! hahaha... 2 years ago I didn't even know it existed! ha ha...


----------



## surfergirljen

Ascella your bracelet is stunning!!! It just makes me think how amazing mother nature is to create those gorgeous colours and lines like that... congrats!


----------



## Candice0985

designerdiva40 said:


> Seeing yours has made me defiantly want it in yg mop to go with my yg love bangle, can't get it yet as I'm getting a different bracelet for Valentines & DH has already purchased it so I think I'll have to wait until the summer which is about 5 months away although we don't have much of a summer in the UK lol.


 it is a classic piece and will always be there, it just depends if theres a price increase or not! I'm sure the bracelet your DH is gettings you will be a beautiful match for your love bracelet. I cant wait to see!


peppers90 said:


> *Candice* fabulous sweet bracelet, very light and feminine and compliments your tiffany PERFECTLY  yum those macaroons look good; I like pistachio too!


thanks Peppers! i know I loove macarons, theres a flavour at this one french bistro called yuzu its so tasty nice and citrusy



surfergirljen said:


> Ooooh you got it! It's soooo pretty! So sweet! And yes I really prefer the dark turquoise too!  CONGRATS!


 Hi Jen! I was hoping you would see this. it was your turquoise adventure that really got me looking at the sweet bracelets.



surfergirljen said:


> No from my turquoise research I think it's solid. The turquoise is really hard to come by at VCA - especially the 10/20 motifs - and I think that's why, because they have to match it and also find patches with no veins in them to cut the motifs from. They'd better be for how expensive they are!!!


 ok good to know! I was hoping it was just a spectacular piece of turquoise...especially for the price lol. I was curious because I have a judith ripka necklace that is the same colour turquoise and its reconstituted turquoise. so i just wanted to confirm. btw when i was at birks on bloor there were 2 ladies buying 20 motif necklaces when I was picking up my bracelet by chance was it any of the VCA ladies here in Toronto?


----------



## bags to die for

Brennamom said:


> Gorgeous BTDF! Is the bracelet still in production and is that the small Perlee? TIA!


 
The bracelet was a freebie with the black Amex when my friends bought my ring in NYC. I'm sorry but I don't know if it was ever in production. 

The ring is the large Perlee (they're not that wide!). There are 3 sizes - small, medium and large. There is also a graduated version.


----------



## Brennamom

bags to die for said:


> The bracelet was a freebie with the black Amex when my friends bought my ring in NYC. I'm sorry but I don't know if it was ever in production.
> 
> The ring is the large Perlee (they're not that wide!). There are 3 sizes - small, medium and large. There is also a graduated version.



Thanks BTDF!  

Has anyone posted a pic or seen IRL the smallest Perlee ring?


----------



## surfergirljen

Yes, me! It's about hmmmm... 2mm wide? Really pretty! Definitely a stackable ring.


----------



## calisnoopy

bags to die for said:


> I posted this statement in November but didn't manage to get a photo of these until now. The bracelet charm is in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the H background. It was just easier to photograph!


 

so cute!! love it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the turquoise! its not too light its a beautiful dark turquoise
> View attachment 1302100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302102



Gorgeous -- congrats!!


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> Yes, me! It's about hmmmm... 2mm wide? Really pretty! Definitely a stackable ring.



 Wonder how it would look stacked with my Hidalgo enamel band?


----------



## lubird217

Surfergirljen - I went back to the old threat looking for your posts/pictures because I was looking for a pendant - I totally forgot how gorgeous your whole collection is! 

I love love love the WG/turquoise bracelet - amazing!

I really loved how the pendant looked with mini earstuds. Is it a "regular" size pendant (like not the huge ones they have). And is that the chain you had an extension made for?

I think I'd need an extension. Necklaces are always a little short for me. 

I can't believe I want more! 

Now I want to expand into WG/Turquoise territory where as before I was looking at that mini set for YG/Onyx.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ha ha... I'm still dizzy with all the pieces I got so quickly! I've kind of gotten all I need (for now!) from VCA and am starting to lust after the LOVE bracelet now... but I wear VCA almost every day!!

Yes the YG pendant that went with the ear studs is the "vintage" normal size. I also have the RG Magic ("huge"!) one!   Both were lengthened for me by 2 inches from VCA. 

I adore almost all of their combinations! I think one day I'd LOVE the turquoise 10 motif but we'll see!  HAPPY SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Ascella

surfergirljen said:


> Ascella your bracelet is stunning!!! It just makes me think how amazing mother nature is to create those gorgeous colours and lines like that... congrats!


Thanks! Tiger's eye was an unexpected choice, but once I saw it I knew it would be perfect for me.


----------



## Candice0985

Ascella, I'm a bit late responding but I love the tiger's eye the striations and colours are amazing! I would love to see a modeling shot


----------



## xblackxstarx

is there any news whether VCA will be releasing the sweet alhambra clover bracelet in white gold and turquoise... i am dying to own this


----------



## Candice0985

I would like to know as well, the clover would look really good with my turquoise butterfly


----------



## lubird217

sorry, off topic, but i can't believe some vca goes for above list price!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380308340809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

really?? i mean i was looking to save a little $ on tax or something like that but who is buying this? international people? isn't this a $950 bracelet?


----------



## beachy10

I was thinking the same thing. There were a few items that recently sold way above retail. Are these bidders clueless? 



lubird217 said:


> sorry, off topic, but i can't believe some vca goes for above list price!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380308340809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> really?? i mean i was looking to save a little $ on tax or something like that but who is buying this? international people? isn't this a $950 bracelet?


----------



## beachy10

has anyone purchased from http://www.betteridge.com\

only reason is that since there is no location in CA I could avoid sales tax. thanks!


----------



## lubird217

Never heard of them but their pieces look really nice!


----------



## pants

betteridge is a jewelry store located in greenwich, ct...i believe this is there website...if you call 411 they are located on greenwich avenue in connecticut...they are a family owned, very well-known business and have amazing things...i bought 3 vca pieces from them


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> sorry, off topic, but i can't believe some vca goes for above list price!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380308340809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> really?? i mean i was looking to save a little $ on tax or something like that but who is buying this? international people? isn't this a $950 bracelet?


i was watching this as well, it went way too high. You might as well go to VCA and buy new at that price, after you pay duty fees your going to be paying more than retail!


----------



## lubird217

pants said:


> betteridge is a jewelry store located in greenwich, ct...i believe this is there website...if you call 411 they are located on greenwich avenue in connecticut...they are a family owned, very well-known business and have amazing things...i bought 3 vca pieces from them



oo please share - whatd you get? picture? how are their prices? room to negotiate, etc? 

vca overload!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> i was watching this as well, it went way too high. You might as well go to VCA and buy new at that price, after you pay duty fees your going to be paying more than retail!


 I can only think that someone thought it was a bigger peice. hmmm


----------



## Brennamom

I haven't bought from them, but the owner was super nice and answered all my email questions. He did say, though, that as a VCA autorized dealer, there are no discounts but to Cali there would be no sales tax/shipping....They (and London Jewelers) made the short list of out-of-state sellers I would buy from. HTH!



lubird217 said:


> oo please share - whatd you get? picture? how are their prices? room to negotiate, etc?
> 
> vca overload!


----------



## lubird217

In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!


----------



## sbelle

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!



Very well said!!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!


Lubird- your earrings look beautiful on you! I need to remember this as well


----------



## lubird217

Thanks sbelle & Candice!

I had to give myself a little lesson in being grateful this weekend...


----------



## Bethc

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!



Beautiful earrings!!  And I agree with your sentiment as well, I'm always wanting something else without loving what I do have, thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!


 
Stunning earrings and I totally agree, sometimes (well often) it is so easy to get swept away in the latest must have, the latest item on the list etc, it nice to sit back like you say and be happy and content with what we all have.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh and I hope La Van comes back soon!


----------



## Bethc

^^Me too!

Hi SammyJoe!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!



Beautiful earrings! Very wise words!


----------



## Swanky

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!



Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> ^^Me too!
> 
> Hi SammyJoe!!


 
Hi Bethc


----------



## Hermes4ever

Just heard that a limited edition magic 11 motive in rose gold with White mother of pearl and carnelian and grey mother of pearl (not sure if it's grey or onyx) is coming out late spring early summer, also the 3 motive earrings to match!!


----------



## ofraredevice

*Lubird*: Those earrings are amazing on you!  And thanks for reminding me that I need to be grateful for all that I already have!


----------



## lychee124

Not sure if this was already mentioned, but my sa just told me that vca is having a price increase on April 1st! Boo, hoo!


----------



## lychee124

Hermes4ever said:


> Just heard that a limited edition magic 11 motive in rose gold with White mother of pearl and carnelian and grey mother of pearl (not sure if it's grey or onyx) is coming out late spring early summer, also the 3 motive earrings to match!!



Sounds amazing!


----------



## sbelle

lychee124 said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned, but my sa just told me that vca is having a price increase on April 1st! Boo, hoo!


----------



## beachy10

Seriously? I was planning on getting the YG Onyx single motif necklace but wanted to wait a bit. I may have to advance those plans. After than I think VCA will just be out of my price range for good.



lychee124 said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned, but my sa just told me that vca is having a price increase on April 1st! Boo, hoo!


----------



## Chagall

lychee124 said:


> Sounds amazing!


 
OMG rose gold with MOP, that will be beautiful!


----------



## Chagall

I want the 10 motive in MOP but was wondering if it delicate to use frequently.

Does anyone have it and do they have to "baby" this beautiful piece?

Thanks


----------



## lubird217

I have a YG/MOP 10-motif and I definitely baby it and wear it less than I should. I guess it could be made casual but I wear it to dress it up, and I prefer wearing it a few inches longer.

I just keep it in its pouch so as not to ruin the lustre of the MOP. Personally, I think I'd get more wear out of a pendant on a day-to-day level... but that's just me! 

The 10-motif can definitely be worn daily to an office or workplace. I feel like the longer ones, like a 20-motif, come off really beautifully when paired for a more casual look. See how I like to talk myself into a 20??


----------



## Chagall

lubird217 said:


> I have a YG/MOP 10-motif and I definitely baby it and wear it less than I should. I guess it could be made casual but I wear it to dress it up, and I prefer wearing it a few inches longer.
> 
> I just keep it in its pouch so as not to ruin the lustre of the MOP. Personally, I think I'd get more wear out of a pendant on a day-to-day level... but that's just me!
> 
> The 10-motif can definitely be worn daily to an office or workplace. I feel like the longer ones, like a 20-motif, come off really beautifully when paired for a more casual look. See how I like to talk myself into a 20??


 
Thanks lubird, definitely think you deserve a 20 

I am torn between the two lengths, and thought the 10 would be more casual, but I will probably be nervous about wearing it "casually". I guess MOP is like pearl in that you should be careful not to get hairspray or strong lotions on it.

So beautiful though!


----------



## lubird217

Maybe onyx is more practical/sturdy? I love the 20-motif onyx or just solid YG with anything. The solid gold vintage alhambra has to be the most durable. 


"Yes, I'd like one in every color!"


----------



## mp4

Hermes4ever said:


> Just heard that a limited edition magic 11 motive in rose gold with White mother of pearl and carnelian and grey mother of pearl (not sure if it's grey or onyx) is coming out late spring early summer, also the 3 motive earrings to match!!



This sounds amazing!



lychee124 said:


> Not sure if this was already mentioned, but my sa just told me that vca is having a price increase on April 1st! Boo, hoo!



What a bummer...they just had an increase in August!


----------



## Chagall

lubird217 said:


> Maybe onyx is more practical/sturdy? I love the 20-motif onyx or just solid YG with anything. The solid gold vintage alhambra has to be the most durable.
> 
> 
> "Yes, I'd like one in every color!"


 
The onyx would be beautiful, and more sturdy. It would go with my new Lady Rolex 31 chocolate dial.  In the same colour family.

Have you seen the onyx in person?


----------



## lubird217

Yes! I've seen onyx in person and it's beautiful - my next choice after MOP 

The middle motif of my Magic earrings is onyx and I Have to say it shows fingerprints very easily. That may be something to think about?


----------



## Chagall

lubird217 said:


> Yes! I've seen onyx in person and it's beautiful - my next choice after MOP
> 
> The middle motif of my Magic earrings is onyx and I Have to say it shows fingerprints very easily. That may be something to think about?


 
Those magic earrings are so beautiful.  Maybe after I get my necklace .

Apparently the onyx is the only one that you can wear day to day and it is safe in the shower. I love the fresh look of the MOP though!


----------



## lubird217

Chagall said:


> Those magic earrings are so beautiful.  Maybe after I get my necklace .
> 
> Apparently the onyx is the only one that you can wear day to day and it is safe in the shower. I love the fresh look of the MOP though!



Thank you! I love them but wish I wore them more!

Onyx & the solids (WG or YG) will endure but I'd still be weird about wearing the onyx in the shower! At the end of the day they are still set in gold and have crevasses somewhere. Too risky!


----------



## Rockerchic

How does the 20 motif yg compare to the yg mop in price? This is one piece that continues to be on my wish list.


----------



## ouija board

Rockerchic, not that I'm obsessed and have memorized prices or anything  but from the price thread, the YG/MOP is $10,400 and solid YG is $10,200.  I dream of a 20 motif MOP necklace! Back to lurking and drooling over pictures, and planning for my first VCA piece...


----------



## Rockerchic

ouija board said:


> Rockerchic, not that I'm obsessed and have memorized prices or anything  but from the price thread, the YG/MOP is $10,400 and solid YG is $10,200.  I dream of a 20 motif MOP necklace! Back to lurking and drooling over pictures, and planning for my first VCA piece...


 I am with you... I mostly lurk and drool. The 20 motif yg mop is my lust as well....


----------



## Blingaddict

lubird217 said:


> In the spirit of wanting too much VCA and it not being the time right now for more, I took my Magic Earrings out to brunch today and just decided to be grateful for the pieces I have and love. There was once a time when these earrings were all I ever wanted. I need to remember that sometimes!


Stunning!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the turquoise! its not too light its a beautiful dark turquoise
> View attachment 1302100
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302101
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302102


Congrats Candice.. It looks amazing on you..


----------



## classicsgirl

Hi all,
After lusting after the 20 motif alhambra necklace in onyx I couldn't resist buying it when I found it at a London used jewellery store -- http://www.newbondstreetpawnbrokers.com/



But before I can begin celebrating, I need your help! Would somebody with the same necklace please take the time to compare yours with mine so I can rest assured it's authentic? 

I have measured it and it comes to 47 grams/1.7 ounces and 32 inches/81 centimetres long. Although it's impossible to photograph I have also notice slight 'gaps' around the onyx, and not sure if this is normal, as the onyx on my earrings are pretty tightly pressed against the gold?

The clasp is more of an o-ring compared to my frivole necklace which is a lobster clasp, and there are stamps on both sides of the round ring that the clasp attaches to, then on the first motif next to the round ring it says VCA©750 on one side then the serial number on the other (I can PM the serial number if needed, the sequence is a letter, four numbers, another letter, then three numbers). I really doubt the business would sell fakes but would love some peace of mind, and unfortunately where I live in Australia there is no store I can take it into. Thanks in advance, you are all the best!!!


----------



## park56

I have a turquoise VCA vintage Alhambra necklace and there are slight gaps between the turquoise and the gold "frame", but I am puzzled by the clasp. My three VCA vintage Alhambra necklaces all have a lobster clasp. I will note that each of the three necklaces was purchased in the last 10 years. 



classicsgirl said:


> Hi all,
> After lusting after the 20 motif alhambra necklace in onyx I couldn't resist buying it when I found it at a London used jewellery store -- http://www.newbondstreetpawnbrokers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> But before I can begin celebrating, I need your help! Would somebody with the same necklace please take the time to compare yours with mine so I can rest assured it's authentic?
> 
> I have measured it and it comes to 47 grams/1.7 ounces and 32 inches/81 centimetres long. Although it's impossible to photograph I have also notice slight 'gaps' around the onyx, and not sure if this is normal, as the onyx on my earrings are pretty tightly pressed against the gold?
> 
> The clasp is more of an o-ring compared to my frivole necklace which is a lobster clasp, and there are stamps on both sides of the round ring that the clasp attaches to, then on the first motif next to the round ring it says VCA©750 on one side then the serial number on the other (I can PM the serial number if needed, the sequence is a letter, four numbers, another letter, then three numbers). I really doubt the business would sell fakes but would love some peace of mind, and unfortunately where I live in Australia there is no store I can take it into. Thanks in advance, you are all the best!!!


----------



## ofraredevice

Hi *classicsgirl*!  Congrats on the new necklace!  I think that everything looks about right, with the exception of the clasp.  I've never seen a circular clasp, only lobster clasps in older (~11 yrs?) and current pieces.  I'm not an expert, but the clasp does worry me. Also, one of the motifs looks like there is a quite a bit of space between the onyx and the gold, more than I've seen in my own pieces.  This could also be from wear, I suppose.  Perhaps you should call a VCA boutique and check the serial number with them?  Did it come with an certificate of authenticity?


----------



## Greenstar

Nice necklace could we have a modling pic please


----------



## kimber418

Hi Classicsgirl,

I am not sure I can be of much help but I will offer the information I have from my two/ 10 motif MOP gold alhambra necklaces.  Both have the lobster clasp.  The motif next to round ring is stamped VCA750 on one side and with the serial number on the other side.  The serial number on both of my pieces starts with CL8XXXX (with four numbers).  There are no other letters.  Both were purchased in the last 5 years.

On my MOP necklaces the MOP is set solid with no gaps.  
Mine measure a bit longer than 32 inches because I have an extra lobster clasp and O ring. Without that it is 32 inches.  See below:
​









Good Luck!  Let us know how things turn out.  Did the place you purchased it offer any guarantee of authenticity?


----------



## surfergirljen

I concur - I've never seen the round clasp and I own about 5 pieces... but some one might have had one added by an independent jeweller so they could have more versatility in sizes? There IS a lobster clasp, correct? And another one?

Other than that it looks like the real deal and is gorgeous!

I did notice that gap - in one it's quite big! BUT that doesn't mean it's not real... it's just rather large. Some of my turquoise have the same thing (not flush) but not quite that big.


----------



## sugar20

Hallo ladies,

I have a dilemma. I am thinking about buying YG ring to pair with Frivole YG earring.

My dilema is: should I get Socrate BTF YG or Frivole 8 Motiv?
I have already tried a Frivole ring. It is very nice, but I don't think, that I will wear this ring very often. I want to buy somethimg for daily use. 
I couldn't try it, because the boutique didn't have the Socrate ring.

Does somebody from you has a Socrate YG ring? Maybe can I see a modelling pics?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Swanky

Please post authenticity questions in our "Authenticate This Jewelry" thread


----------



## twigski

classicgirl- I have been a huge fan of VCA for close to 20 years. I can only give you my opinion based on comparing items I own/owned, items I've seen in the boutiques & pictures. I used to have a single motif onyx necklace that I purchased around 1998-99 (?) from a VCA boutique. I would say that the necklace was about 1-2 years old at the time of purchase so it could have been possibly made in the mid 90's. Many of the necklaces at this time had the O clasp. None of the vintage alhambra or magic pieces I currently own have a gap. The one thing that seems inconsistent with other vintage alhambra pieces I have seen is the 4 gold center claw area that actually holds each onyx in place. They are usually more of a round beaded shaped claw where as your necklace is more of a slighly curved line (I don't know if you can understand what I am trying to explain). This is not to say that your necklace is not authentic as it could just be the picture. I see that you don't live near a VCA boutique.  They will not authenticate with the serial number but depending on the SA they will give you their opinion as to the authenticity. I hope that you can some how get to a VCA boutique & compare it side by side so that you can be 100% confident that your necklace is authentic.Good luck!


----------



## Miva

hello Girls 

Since I'm a new to VCA I'm finding this thread fascinating, maybe this is not a news for you but I just found out that Alhambra collection is also maid in Platinum? I thought it was only WG or YG, can somebody confirm that? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...ner_Jewelry&hash=item3364b21e4e#ht_500wt_1156
thanks and


----------



## lubird217

I've never ever heard of VCA in platinum. Anyone else?


----------



## lubird217

*sugar20*: i'm sure you've already searched for pictures online, but i prefer frivole in 8 motif (link below from a previous thread) if you already have the frivole earrings. I personally don't think it's too "matchy matchy" - it's beautiful. I also don't think it necessary has to be a cocktail ring, which is how I feel about frivole 2-motif rings. 

I have long fingers and I still think some BTF rings make hands look stumpy! That's just me...

They're both beautiful rings, I know you won't go wrong in your choice.

frivole 8 motif:

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html


----------



## twigski

lubird217 said:


> I've never ever heard of VCA in platinum. Anyone else?


I agree. As far as I know all of the alhambra are in gold. It must be a mistake in the listing.


----------



## kat99

sugar20 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma. I am thinking about buying YG ring to pair with Frivole YG earring.
> 
> My dilema is: should I get Socrate BTF YG or Frivole 8 Motiv?
> I have already tried a Frivole ring. It is very nice, but I don't think, that I will wear this ring very often. I want to buy somethimg for daily use.
> I couldn't try it, because the boutique didn't have the Socrate ring.
> 
> Does somebody from you has a Socrate YG ring? Maybe can I see a modelling pics?
> 
> Thank you very much.




I have the Socrate WG and love it - the YG is very nice too, a few years on eBay there was one that went for around $6k! So sad I missed that. However I think that both rings may be a little difficult for daily use, the Socrate less so - I can wear mine most of the time but I'm still aware that it's "there" if that makes sense - I think that's the case for most BTF rings.


----------



## Miva

twigski said:


> I agree. As far as I know all of the alhambra are in gold. It must be a mistake in the listing.



Thank you Girls.... I thought so, because I have not seen it in the catalog or in the VCA boutique. Thanx again for the info, you guys rock


----------



## sugar20

I have the Socrate WG and love it - the YG is very nice too, a few years on eBay there was one that went for around $6k! So sad I missed that. However I think that both rings may be a little difficult for daily use, the Socrate less so - I can wear mine most of the time but I'm still aware that it's "there" if that makes sense - I think that's the case for most BTF rings. 

thank you for the answer kat 99.
$6k  it is a joke now. 
it costs 8200  now and VCA is going in price at 01.04.2011.

why is Socrate difficult for daily use? maybe you have some modeling picture from Socrate?


----------



## sugar20

lubird217:
sure, i have already searched a previous thread. but I couldn't find the modeling pics of Socrate YG, only WG.

Frivole 8 motiv is very nice. I have tried this ring in boutique, and it suits me. My problem i only: i think, that I will wear this ring very seldom, like most of my ring, bcaue it is big.


----------



## classicsgirl

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I would almost have thought the o ring was added later except that there is a makers mark stamped on the little ring immediately attached to the o ring. Basically, there are five of the squareish/rectangular links which then attach to a roung ring that attaches to a second roung ring with the makers mark, which then attacheds to the o ring. So I don't see how that could have been added by another jeweller due to the stamp on it. 

Thanks twigski about the info re: the o ring clasp and claws. I have compared the claws to my earrings and there's no noticeable difference, they are both the same length and roundly 'hugging' the onyx.

THanks for all your suggestions, I will now post in the Authenticate This thread and may send overseas for a proper valuation and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ahertz

I'm sure this has been asked a thousands times, but can someone tell me the price for a single motif vintage alhambra necklace in white gold? Is there a cost different for turquoise vs. mop?  What about the diamond version? TIA!


----------



## lubird217

ahertz - Turquoise is definitely more expensive than MOP in any gold.

I would also love to know the price of a Turquoise pendant in WG - I'm not sure it's in the pricelist, I checked recently. 

Anyone? 

Ever since I saw surfergirljen's combo of a pendant and mini earrings I've had a new need! I'm pretty sure there are no mini turquoise/WG earstuds but there are some really cool turquoise earrings out there...


----------



## ahertz

^^ Thanks lubird. Where's the price list??


----------



## lubird217

ahertz - here's the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-9.html


----------



## ahertz

^^ Sorry I couldn't locate that on my own...pretty obvious title!:shame:


----------



## *emma*

In the most recent catalog, a Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant set in white gold with turquoise, white gold chain is $2,650.


----------



## ndisa13

Hi everybody,
I search an used magic VCA ring with white MOP alhambra 
*xxxxx please review our rules*


----------



## sbelle

classicsgirl said:


> ...... may send overseas for a proper valuation and let you know how it goes.



Last year I asked VCA if they would authenticate a necklace and they said yes, but the fee was $500.


----------



## lubird217

sbelle said:


> Last year I asked VCA if they would authenticate a necklace and they said yes, but the fee was $500.



So steep? For any piece?


----------



## restricter

OK, help...

I'm thinking thoughts I probably shouldn't and they are carnelian.  I am debating the single vintage carnelian Alhambra vs the sweet in rose gold.  I'm petite -- 5'1" -- and all I want is a single motif.  I have the 10 motif vintage gold which goes with everything and carnelian, while nice, won't always work with every outfit.

Thoughts?  Advice?


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> OK, help...
> 
> I'm thinking thoughts I probably shouldn't and they are carnelian.  I am debating the single vintage carnelian Alhambra vs the sweet in rose gold.  I'm petite -- 5'1" -- and all I want is a single motif.  I have the 10 motif vintage gold which goes with everything and carnelian, while nice, won't always work with every outfit.
> 
> Thoughts?  Advice?



Hmmmm  I tried both on because I thought the Sweet would be too small and it was perfect!  Don't let the size fool you, it still packs a punch (kinda like us)! The carnelian with the RG is soo pretty!  Are you thinking heart or clover?  You have a good inch on me, so being Queen Enabler that I am, I say go try on the carnelian  and see what you think:devil:...


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Hmmmm  I tried both on because I thought the Sweet would be too small and it was perfect!  Don't let the size fool you, it still packs a punch (kinda like us)! The carnelian with the RG is soo pretty!  Are you thinking heart or clover?  You have a good inch on me, so being Queen Enabler that I am, I say go try on the carnelian  and see what you think:devil:...




I'm thinking clover.  Uh-oh...

How did I know you'd be the first to answer?


----------



## Elina0408

Have you thought about Onyx? Is lovely!! I am considering buying one too (tried carnelian and onyx! Winner is onyx...!) the turquise would be lovely too!!


----------



## lubird217

I don't own any rose gold but I think it's lovely and I'm sure it's beautiful with carnelian. Please post modeling pictures if you go try it on


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I'm thinking clover.  Uh-oh...
> 
> How did I know you'd be the first to answer?



'Cause I think I'm the only one who favors the Sweet over Vintage or Magic?  Just a guess.

ETA: I personally LOVE onyx, WISH WISH WISH they would have made it in the butterfly...Also, the Vintage Butterfly in Tiger's Eye is TDF!!  Sorry, that doesn't help, does it?


----------



## lubird217

Brennamom- Knowing the sweet collection well - does the WG/Turquoise combo come only in the butterfly?

I really want mini turquoise earstuds!


----------



## Elina0408

*Rectricter*: you have a difficult decision ahead of you...!


----------



## Brennamom

lubird217 said:


> Brennamom- Knowing the sweet collection well - does the WG/Turquoise combo come only in the butterfly?
> 
> I really want mini turquoise earstuds!



I've not seen them personally, Lubird, but the VCA price list thread lists them...I couldn't find them on the VCA website either...

Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-9.html


----------



## restricter

Hahaha. Ask a simple question and get inundated with recommendations!

I'm not feeling the onyx though I'm a sucker for the Tiger's eye too.  That, though, is going to be another 10 motif.  

The thing is, I'm feeling red.  Maybe it's Valentine's Day or something but the red...oh man...

Whew, it's a good thing my SA hasn't written back.  I think...


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Hahaha. Ask a simple question and get inundated with recommendations!
> 
> I'm not feeling the onyx though I'm a sucker for the Tiger's eye too.  That, though, is going to be another 10 motif.
> 
> The thing is, I'm feeling red.  Maybe it's Valentine's Day or something but the *red...oh man...*
> 
> Whew, it's a good thing my SA hasn't written back.  I think...



Then you NEED the RG !  I know you have a VCA SA, but my NMs (your BGs) is having a points/GC event soon on VCA.  Might be worth checking out to help fund the 10 motif TE....


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Then you NEED the RG !  I know you have a VCA SA, but my NMs (your BGs) is having a points/GC event soon on VCA.  Might be worth checking out to help fund the 10 motif TE....



I want to do that for my birthday later in the year.  A carnelian Valentine, on the other paw...

Say, does anyone know the price of the sweet in carnelian?  I didn't see it on the price thread.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I want to do that for my birthday later in the year.  A carnelian Valentine, on the other paw...
> 
> Say, does anyone know the price of the sweet in carnelian?  I didn't see it on the price thread.



$1100 at the moment.  Rumor of April price increase looms, though...


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> $1100 at the moment.  Rumor of April price increase looms, though...



Why, it's a bargain!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Why, it's a bargain!!!!



Relatively....


----------



## surfergirljen

restricter said:


> I want to do that for my birthday later in the year.  A carnelian Valentine, on the other paw...
> 
> Say, does anyone know the price of the sweet in carnelian?  I didn't see it on the price thread.



There's a picture of the sweet alhambra carnelian and rose gold bracelet in this month's In Style ladies! There's a page about single-charm bracelets and it's right there! I can't remember but yes, I think it was $1100. Very pretty!


----------



## ouija board

If you get the Sweet necklace in RG, you can layer with your RG Breast Cancer pendant  I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling wanty for VCA right now!


----------



## Rockerchic

So excited! Just bought the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklace! I've admired this necklace for so long and finally decide to take the plunge... Several bags needed to exit the collection but I think it is worth it!


----------



## lubird217

Rockerchic congratulations!! I can't wait for the big reveal!


----------



## lubird217

v-day goodies.... swoooon!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Rockerchic said:


> So excited! Just bought the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklace! I've admired this necklace for so long and finally decide to take the plunge... Several bags needed to exit the collection but I think it is worth it!


 Aww, it is def worth it. I hope no Birkins though


----------



## sjunky13

lubird217 said:


> v-day goodies.... swoooon!!!


 aww, can't see any pics.


----------



## Rockerchic

sjunky13 said:


> Aww, it is def worth it. I hope no Birkins though


 

Kept the birkins.


----------



## Chloeloves

^congrats on new purchase - and on keeping the Birkins! good decisions!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats rc!  i know you've been eyeing that 20 motif for awhile now.  please share pics when you get a chance.  i love that combo!


----------



## Rockerchic

thanks so much. I am really excited to get it. I will be happy to share pix but it will look like all the other mop/ yg 20 motifs.  amazing addition to my jewelry box but very ordinary compared to the amazing collections I've seen here!


----------



## lubird217

Im so bad at posting pictures here... 

To those of you with 20 Motifs: are they 2 10s attached or one long strand?


----------



## sbelle

lubird217 said:


> So steep? For any piece?



I only asked about this necklace, but my impression was that it was the price for any piece.  I was told that the piece would be sent to the workshop for authentication.


----------



## restricter

sbelle said:


> I only asked about this necklace, but my impression was that it was the price for any piece.  I was told that the piece would be sent to the workshop for authentication.




What if you did something sneaky, like breaking the clasp?  It's an easy repair, definitely less than $500.  Would they turn it away if not authentic?


----------



## restricter

lubird217 said:


> v-day goodies.... swoooon!!!



OMG, love the RG!


----------



## Brennamom

sbelle said:


> I only asked about this necklace, but my impression was that it was the price for any piece.  I was told that the piece would be sent to the workshop for authentication.



Yes, I was told the same thing, but my price was higher for just a Sweet necklace.  The CS man that I got on the phone was kind enough to take my serial # and confirm that it was legit and the necklace was only a few years old....I didn't need anything more than that, really.  Oh, and this was the flagship in NYC, the 800# transferred me to them when they found out what I wanted...


----------



## ouija board

Woohoo, Rockerchic!!!!


----------



## restricter

One more question on Sweet.  If I fit into a Yurman Kids Large bracelet, would a child's Sweet fit me?  And is the motif (gulp) smaller?


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> One more question on Sweet.  If I fit into a Yurman Kids Large bracelet, would a child's Sweet fit me?  And is the motif (gulp) smaller?



I would LOVE to know too!  I think the motif size is same, but have you noticed, the sneaky SAs never bring it up as an option?  My suggestion is to call the 800# and ask about the size comparison and if there is a price diff....You'll get to it 3 hours earlier than me tomorrow...


----------



## restricter

I'm sure there's a price difference.  Yurman kids are about $100 less and only a smidgen thinner than a 5mm classic cable.  The YG with the diamonds was nearly half the price.  Gee, I'm a spoiled "kid."


----------



## shopping addict

May I ask if any of you lovely ladies that have a single motif vintage Alhambra in MOP (or really any single motif, regular size) also have a DBTY solitaire necklace? 

I have the MOP YG (thanks to all of you!), and really want to get a DBTY solitaire in YG. I want to leave the DBTY on and not bother taking it on and off. Do any of you wear them together, or can you give me an opinion of how you think they would look together? I was planning to get a .12, but now I'm thinking of a .14, and what the heck, maybe a .19. Because now everything seems so inexpensive compared to VCA...lol


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I'm sure there's a price difference.  Yurman kids are about $100 less and only a smidgen thinner than a 5mm classic cable.  The YG with the diamonds was nearly half the price.  Gee, I'm a spoiled "kid."



You & me both, kid.  Let me know what you find out.  Even if it's a smudge too small, I know "tricks..."


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> You & me both, kid.  Let me know what you find out.  Even if it's a smudge too small, I know "tricks..."



You realize that if the kids' bracelet fits and is under $1k, it's probably walking out with the necklace, right?


----------



## ouija board

Okay, now you're giving me ideas...and I wasn't even thinking of getting a bracelet...


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> You realize that if the kids' bracelet fits and is under $1k, it's probably walking out with the necklace, right?



Honey, anything less than a 5 motif was going home with you anyway, who do you think you're kidding 

Besides, the adult bracelet in carnelian is $1K anyway.  MOP is $950...


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Honey, anything less than a 5 motif was going home with you anyway, who do you think you're kidding



Yeah yeah, all this so you can borrow it...


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Yeah yeah, all this so you can borrow it...[/
> 
> Dang!  Busted..


----------



## kim_mac

restricter said:


> One more question on Sweet.  If I fit into a Yurman Kids Large bracelet, would a child's Sweet fit me?  And is the motif (gulp) smaller?



I think they have both adult and child sizes for the sweet alhambra collection.  years ago, an SA didn't know and put on the child's sweet bracelet on me and of course it didn't fit even though i have small wrists so i gave up on the idea until i found another SA at a different boutique who had both sizes and showed me that the adult sizes do fit me.


----------



## kim_mac

Rockerchic said:


> thanks so much. I am really excited to get it. I will be happy to share pix but it will look like all the other mop/ yg 20 motifs.  amazing addition to my jewelry box but very ordinary compared to the amazing collections I've seen here!



we always love modeling shots and seeing the pieces over and over.  i never tire of it!  it's a very nice piece that deserves its moment!!!


----------



## kim_mac

lubird217 said:


> Im so bad at posting pictures here...
> 
> To those of you with 20 Motifs: are they 2 10s attached or one long strand?



you can do either.  some people like to have 2 and extend the second one a smidge so it drapes differently when they wrap it 2x around their neck.  some people just like having the 1 and wearing it long and wrapping it 2x, adjusting the lengths to achieve their desired look.  i personally like the 1 long since i would most likely wear it long than short wrapped 2x - and one less clasp to see (although most people say it's not noticeable at all).


----------



## graycat5

Rockerchic said:


> So excited! Just bought the 20 motif yg mop vintage Alhambra necklace! I've admired this necklace for so long and finally decide to take the plunge... Several bags needed to exit the collection but I think it is worth it!



Congrats *Rockerchic*!  It's a fabulous piece & I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## graycat5

lubird217 said:


> Im so bad at posting pictures here...
> 
> To those of you with 20 Motifs: are they 2 10s attached or one long strand?




For me, I prefer the one long strand.  I have two 20-motif necks and never really contemplated the 10s...


----------



## Chagall

Love the sweet MOP single pendant in the large size.

Does anyone know the price in US?


----------



## restricter

Chagall said:


> Love the sweet MOP single pendant in the large size.
> 
> Does anyone know the price in US?



Do you mean the single Magic Alhambra?  It is $2950 in WG MOP.

I have one and love it.


----------



## Chagall

restricter said:


> Do you mean the single Magic Alhambra? It is $2950 in WG MOP.
> 
> I have one and love it.


 
Thanks Restricter.

I love the Magic Alhambra,  but was refering to the Sweet single pendant that shows the adult and child sizes in the MOP.

I would love it in the tiger eye but don't know if they do it in anthing but MOP.

Find the website somewhat incomplete.


----------



## restricter

Sorry Chagall.  I haven't paid much attention to Sweet until recently and now I find myself completely confused.  There are large and small motifs?  Had no idea.  I'm hoping to hear from my SA today so maybe I can find out for you.


----------



## Chagall

restricter said:


> Sorry Chagall. I haven't paid much attention to Sweet until recently and now I find myself completely confused. There are large and small motifs? Had no idea. I'm hoping to hear from my SA today so maybe I can find out for you.


 
Restricter, I thought the sweet was too small until recently but suddenly am thinking of more "dainty" pieces for some reason.

I would love to know if they come in tiger eye or cornelian.

I am an absolute failure at navigating their website.


----------



## restricter

Chagall said:


> Restricter, I thought the sweet was too small until recently but suddenly am thinking of more "dainty" pieces for some reason.
> 
> I would love to know if they come in tiger eye or cornelian.
> 
> I am an absolute failure at navigating their website.



They definitely come in carnelian.  You can also look at the websites for London Jewelers and Betteridge Jewelers, both authorized dealers.  I think they might come in TE.

ETA: Yes, they do come in Tiger's Eye:  http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-tigers-eye-pendant-necklace.html


----------



## Chagall

restricter said:


> They definitely come in carnelian. You can also look at the websites for London Jewelers and Betteridge Jewelers, both authorized dealers. I think they might come in TE.
> 
> ETA: Yes, they do come in Tiger's Eye: http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-tigers-eye-pendant-necklace.html


 
Thanks for the link Restricter. I didn't know about London or Betteridge Jewellery-have been checking them out.

Love the tiger eye but is the butterfly from the sweet or lucky collection?

The sweet was a plain oval in MOP, in large and small, and I liked the simplicity! They didn't show if it comes in TE or cornelian, and I have no idea of the dimentions.

It could be too dainty I quess.


----------



## restricter

Chagall said:


> Thanks for the link Restricter. I didn't know about London or Betteridge Jewellery-have been checking them out.
> 
> Love the tiger eye but is the butterfly from the sweet or lucky collection?
> 
> The sweet was a plain oval in MOP, in large and small, and I liked the simplicity! They didn't show if it comes in TE or cornelian, and I have no idea of the dimentions.
> 
> It could be too dainty I quess.



How about calling a boutique?


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, please help me. Give me some earring ideas. I dont do studs very well. I like a bit of a dangle.


----------



## Chagall

restricter said:


> How about calling a boutique?


 
OK, Birks in Toronto says sweet oval pendant comes only in MOP not tiger eye.  It is quite small though about the size of a ten cent piece.  It's $2,000.00.

Back to wanting a 10 motive in Tiger Eye.


----------



## ouija board

^Hoops, maybe? Or hoops with small dangles?


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> They definitely come in carnelian.  You can also look at the websites for London Jewelers and Betteridge Jewelers, both authorized dealers.  I think they might come in TE.
> 
> ETA: Yes, they do come in Tiger's Eye:  http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-tigers-eye-pendant-necklace.html



The TE is Vintage size, it doesn't come in Sweet.  Sweet only comes in MOP, Carnelian and Turquoise.  The diff between Sweet and others (besides size) is that Sweet is free-floating on the chain, Vintage and Magic are fixed on either end by a jump ring and can't move...except in the bracelet..


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I'm sure there's a price difference.  Yurman kids are about $100 less and only a smidgen thinner than a 5mm classic cable.  The YG with the diamonds was nearly half the price.  Gee, I'm a spoiled "kid."



Nope.  Child's size for MOP is 5.5" with an extender and the Carnelian only comes in adult (7" also with and extender).  MOP is $950 and Carn is $1K.


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Nope.  Child's size for MOP is 5.5" with an extender and the Carnelian only comes in adult (7" also with and extender).  MOP is $950 and Carn is $1K.



How long is the extender? If it's half an inch, might just fit me...


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> How long is the extender? If it's half an inch, might just fit me...



If it matched the extender on my necklace, it's at least 1/2", maybe more....

Which one are we talking about?


----------



## peppers90

Congrats *Rockerchic!*  You will love the 20 motif    It is so versatile, wear it doubled or long!  We would love to see some mod pics

*Restricter*  hmmm that is a tough choice!  I do like the red for V day, but RG is unique; and the sweet pieces are so delicate and feminine.  I like the way they rest right in the center of the collar bone.


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> If it matched the extender on my necklace, it's at least 1/2", maybe more....
> 
> Which one are we talking about?



MOP or turquoise...for DD, of course, but I'll wear it for safekeeping until she's old enough


----------



## restricter

Yeah, well, problem solved.  I am wearing it.  Sweet clover rose gold and the bracelet is coming in from elsewhere, as my store was out.  As B'mom predicted, it looks GREAT with the RG Vintage breast cancer necklace.  Doesn't exactly go with my outfit but hey...

BTW, there's a Valentine's Day LE -- a Lucky Alhambra heart MOP with RG ($1800).


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> MOP or turquoise...for DD, of course, but I'll wear it for safekeeping until she's old enough



Of course!  It's our DUTY!



restricter said:


> Yeah, well, problem solved.  I am wearing it.  Sweet clover rose gold and the bracelet is coming in from elsewhere, as my store was out.  As B'mom predicted, it looks GREAT with the RG Vintage breast cancer necklace.  Doesn't exactly go with my outfit but hey...
> 
> BTW, there's a Valentine's Day LE -- a *Lucky Alhambra heart MOP with RG* ($1800).



You are eeeevviiiillll!:devil:.  Glad I could help!


----------



## peppers90

Ok *restricter!*  please post some action shots when you get your new bracelet!


----------



## Rockerchic

I know that vca will extend the 20 motif by 2 inches free of charge. Do they also have a separate extender brennamom? Is it just a chain that you can attach? Do you know how much that costs?
Thanks so much!


----------



## restricter

peppers90 said:


> Ok *restricter!*  please post some action shots when you get your new bracelet!



I'm sure it'll be here in a few days.


----------



## Brennamom

Rockerchic said:


> I know that vca will extend the 20 motif by 2 inches free of charge. Do they also have a separate extender brennamom? Is it just a chain that you can attach? Do you know how much that costs?
> Thanks so much!



I don't think it was separate, RC.  I think (without seeing it, only described by the CS over the phone) that the "extender" is the 1/2' of chain and another O-ring that the Sweet and perhaps the Vintage chains already have on them...


----------



## Rockerchic

Oh, I see what you mean. Well my 20 motif just arrived an I am in love! I am considering getting extended but not sure if I want to alter the way vca had intended it  ... Have most of you kept yours as is? Any advice for a 20 motif newbie?


----------



## mich327

I love my 20 motif (mine is WG with MOP) just as it is, Rockerchic!  It's perfect doubled or long


----------



## Elina0408

*Restricter*: you are fast and decisive...!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Thanks for your advice Mich. I think I'll keep as is.....I also think I'll get the bracelet so that I can wear super long sometimes.


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Ladies,
I don't come in here often, but I am looking to get the Lucky Alhambra ring in white gold with the mother of pearl clover and turquoise butterfly 2 finger ring. I am having a hard time finding a price for this ring however. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ps...does anyone have this ring and would they be kind enough to post modeling photos? I haven't been able to locate any thus far.


----------



## sbelle

Stopped by NYC VCA yesterday and asked about the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra necklace.  Someone here had posted a few months ago that they had heard from a VCA SA that VCA changing with it.  My SA confirmed that the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra was being retired and there were only a few pieces of it left in the US.

Several months ago,  I was worried when I read the post here.   I had purchased a 10 motif last year with the intention of purchasing another 10 motif this year.  When my SA confrimed that the yellow gold was "going to sleep"  well you guessed it--I went ahead and bought another yesterday.


----------



## park56

sbelle said:


> Stopped by NYC VCA yesterday and asked about the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra necklace.  Someone here had posted a few months ago that they had heard from a VCA SA that VCA changing with it.  My SA confirmed that the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra was being retired and there were only a few pieces of it left in the US.
> 
> Several months ago,  I was worried when I read the post here.   I had purchased a 10 motif last year with the intention of purchasing another 10 motif this year.  When my SA confrimed that the yellow gold was "going to sleep"  well you guessed it--I went ahead and bought another yesterday.



Wow! I am surprised because it's such a great layering (or connecting) piece with other YG Vintage Alhambra necklaces.  But then again, they had a solid white gold version a few years back that they also retired.....

At any rate, thanks for the report, and congratulations on your new acquisition!


----------



## *emma*

sbelle, I was the one that posted about the all yg motif after visiting the NYC VCA, but the SA hinted that they were reworking the design. Just wondering if they gave you any information on their plans for the all yg. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Rockerchic

Sbelle, congrats on your purchase. I love that piece...wonder why it is being retired.


----------



## lubird217

I had heard that too. I'm so glad you got one sbelle! I guess my plans will have to be put on hold for awhile. A long while


----------



## ouija board

That's a shame they are retiring the all gold motif.  Hopefully they'll bring it back later, maybe in rose gold (wishful thinking??).


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> That's a shame they are retiring the all gold motif.  Hopefully they'll bring it back later, maybe in rose gold (wishful thinking??).



Honestly (ducking shooz), I didn't like it as much.  The "wrinkling" bothered me, I like the smoothness of the MOP/onyx/ext. better...

OB, I think the RG does exist as the Breast Cancer necklace....


----------



## graycat5

Brennamom said:


> Honestly (ducking shooz), I didn't like it as much.  The "wrinkling" bothered me, I like the smoothness of the MOP/onyx/ext. better...
> 
> OB, I think the RG does exist as the Breast Cancer necklace....



Aw, *Brennamom*!  DUCK!

My first VCA was a 20-motif all gold and I still adore it! I love the texture and have found it to be my most versatile...


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> Aw, *Brennamom*!  DUCK!
> 
> My first VCA was a 20-motif all gold and I still adore it! I love the texture and have found it to be my most versatile...


----------



## ouija board

^Lol! 

Bmom, I know about the RG pendant


----------



## lubird217

hehe nice duck... I would think the all gold would be the most versatile too, that's why I always lusted for one!

I think I'd rather go for a 20-motif onyx or all-gold before I bought another 10-motif to elongate my current 10-MOP/YG. 

These are really long term plans as now there is a mortgage to pay :cry:


----------



## lubird217

In the meantime, I've always meant to ask on this forum if anyone ever saw these rings (the champs de mars and trocadero rings) in person. I think they're gorgeous. I'd have taken either instead of an e-ring any day of the week but no one got the memo


----------



## restricter

Wow.  The all gold was my first ever VCA.  Definitely the most versatile.  The manager of the Manhasset store mentioned that production has stopped across the board, pending price increase and that new pieces will probably be lighter.  So maybe the all gold will be back but with smaller/thinner motifs (motives?).

OB - RG rules!  Now you need a sweet alhambra in carnelian with RG to layer with.


----------



## graycat5

*B'mom* - LOLOL!!  


Joking aside, this is the first I've heard about the gold going away.  I'm tempted to run out and grab a bracelet to add to my 20...have always the idea of wearing it kinda groovy & extra-long.


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> *B'mom* - LOLOL!!
> 
> 
> Joking aside, this is the first I've heard about the gold going away.  I'm tempted to run out and grab a bracelet to add to my 20...have always the idea of wearing it kinda groovy & extra-long.



Go see Jasmine!!  You know she moved over there from H?


----------



## peppers90

I am going to miss the all gold!  I was hoping to add a necklace in the future; oh well.  Hopefully, I can get my hands on a pair of the earclips sometime soon!


----------



## peppers90

purplepinky said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I don't come in here often, but I am looking to get the Lucky Alhambra ring in white gold with the mother of pearl clover and turquoise butterfly 2 finger ring. I am having a hard time finding a price for this ring however. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ps...does anyone have this ring and would they be kind enough to post modeling photos? I haven't been able to locate any thus far.



I don't have exactly what you are looking for, but here is my YG MOP Lucky ring.   HTH!  It is a FABULOUS ring and gets lots of compliments!


----------



## graycat5

Brennamom said:


> Go see Jasmine!!  You know she moved over there from H?



  Yes, I adore Jasmine!  We just spent some quality time together there a few days ago!!


----------



## graycat5




----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> Yes, I adore Jasmine!  We just spent some quality time together there a few days ago!!



Awesome!  She called me a few days ago to wish me happy birthday!  She is what an SA should be, as well as a very sweet person.  I already have my bonus earmarked for her, I'm afraid...


----------



## ouija board

peppers90 said:


> I don't have exactly what you are looking for, but here is my YG MOP Lucky ring.   HTH!  It is a FABULOUS ring and gets lots of compliments!



Omg, that's gorgeous!  Is that white and grey MOP?


----------



## purplepinky

> Originally Posted by peppers90
> I don't have exactly what you are looking for, but here is my YG MOP Lucky ring. HTH! It is a FABULOUS ring and gets lots of compliments!
> 
> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...g/IMG_9591.jpg
> 
> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/e...g/IMG_9593.jpg



That is beautiful!! Thank you so much for the photo! Would it be alright to ask how much it was? Even if you are able to PM me? I am struggling to find the exact pricing.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! I am about to make a purchase and need your help. 
Should I get earrings or a Bracelet? I don't like studs very much for myself. I love a dangle. Does anyone have the MOP/YG 2 motif magic earrings? Any other suggestions for earrings in the Alahambra ligne? If all else fails I guess I can just get the bracelet, but I rather have a pair of earrings. Help lol. 
I have some Carier things as a back up, but really want vca.


----------



## ouija board

Sjunky, if you want dangle, I think the two motif would be gorgeous, or the Lucky 2 motif.  Not that I own them or have tried them on, but I think those are your only options other than the bigger Magic earrings. What about the super Alhambra earrings? I guess they are still studs but not tiny ones.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## peppers90

^^  It is yellow gold and MOP;  and I think the price was around $4300?  I purchased it almost a year ago.....  *ouija*  I think it looks grey b/c of the curtain background, but it is white MOP.   THANKS


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, Peppers! I love it, and it's going on my ever growing VCA wishlist


----------



## Candice0985

I recently bought the sweet WG turquoise butterfly, and I have decided to return it. I'm not happy with the motif. there is visible airlines between the turquoise and the butterfly and I fine them noticeable. I figured for such a quality controlled jewellery company that that wouldn't happen


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am about to make a purchase and need your help.
> Should I get earrings or a Bracelet? I don't like studs very much for myself. I love a dangle. Does anyone have the MOP/YG 2 motif magic earrings? Any other suggestions for earrings in the Alahambra ligne? If all else fails I guess I can just get the bracelet, but I rather have a pair of earrings. Help lol.
> I have some Carier things as a back up, but really want vca.



*Sjunky*  here is a mod pic of my Magic 2 motif YG/MOP.   They have a nice dangle, but not too long


----------



## Bethc

Very pretty!!


----------



## TravelBug

Hi girls, I've been a lurker here ... been admiring your lovely VCA pieces.  Now I have a chance to purchase a vintage Alhambra necklace but need to verify if the piece is authentic.  The lovely jewelry authenticator on our board unfortunately has been out sick and I need to have some kind of confirmation in the next day or so ... I was hoping you can help me confirm whether the format, font, size, quality of the serial number on the necklace look inline with your pieces?  Pleeeeasss!

TIA!


----------



## graycat5

Brennamom said:


> Awesome!  She called me a few days ago to wish me happy birthday!  She is what an SA should be, as well as a very sweet person.  *I already have my bonus earmarked for her, I'm afraid...*





And that bonus will be going toward...?????? 

The little beauty in your avatar, perhaps?


----------



## graycat5

Re:  Vintage Alhambra All Gold

So I went by the boutique today to see about grabbing a bracelet to add to my 20-motif necklace...

No luck - they are sold out in the US!    They "suggested" more than once that I consider adding the 10-motif neck instead.  Uh, I passed.

What I did learn is that the all-gold vintage alhambra will be back in stock as of April 1.  It is not being discontinued, but rather there's been a change of some  sort as to where it is being manufactured.  What this means for the look/feel/weight of the pieces they couldn't say.  The party line is "as the VCA pieces are handcrafted, they're always a little bit different...they've been changing slowly over the years...blah, blah, blah."


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Aw, *Brennamom*!  DUCK!
> 
> My first VCA was a 20-motif all gold and I still adore it! I love the texture and have found it to be my most versatile...



I agree *graycat*--I think it is my most versatile necklace too.

Duck again *Brennamom*!!


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Re:  Vintage Alhambra All Gold
> 
> 
> What I did learn is that the all-gold vintage alhambra will be back in stock as of April 1.  It is not being discontinued, but rather there's been a change of some  sort as to where it is being manufactured.  What this means for the look/feel/weight of the pieces they couldn't say.  The party line is "as the VCA pieces are handcrafted, they're always a little bit different...they've been changing slowly over the years...blah, blah, blah."



And that's what **emma** posted awhile back (thanks for reminding me **emma**), so it sounds like that is the right information.

Lol-- I cannot believe that a SA at VCA Fifth Avenue would get the story so wrong.  When I went in I told her that I had heard it was being redesigned and I was concerned about the redesign not matching my necklace.  That's when she told me they announced at a meeting this week that it was being retired.  She is a bit flaky but how can you get it that wrong?  I will be giving her a call!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Stopped by NYC VCA yesterday and asked about the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra necklace. Someone here had posted a few months ago that they had heard from a VCA SA that VCA changing with it. My SA confirmed that the yellow gold (all gold) vintage alhambra was being retired and there were only a few pieces of it left in the US.
> 
> Several months ago, I was worried when I read the post here. I had purchased a 10 motif last year with the intention of purchasing another 10 motif this year. When my SA confrimed that the yellow gold was "going to sleep" well you guessed it--I went ahead and bought another yesterday.


 
congrats *sbelle*!!  can you post pics of your 2 all YG vintage alhambra necklaces?  and i forget--what is the price point on the 10 motif ones?

thanks!!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *Sjunky* here is a mod pic of my Magic 2 motif YG/MOP. They have a nice dangle, but not too long


 

Yes! This helps sooo much. Thank you.I wish they were made in onyx. But I think this may be it! Are they comfortable? They look great on you!


----------



## Rockerchic

^^beautiful choice.
Are there any other alhambra dangles that are more petite? I love a dangle but need something smaller scale.


----------



## peppers90

^^ I don't know of any more petite dangles, but I do (think) I remember a pic of Charlize Theron with a tiny dangling pair??    *sjunky* they are quite comfy!  And they have a bit of weight to them too- Thanks


----------



## lubird217

Candice - Oh no! I'm so sorry you don't love your piece. Take it back so that you have no regrets. Maybe look at a clover motif while you're there? maybe the sweet collection is just smaller and harder to "fit" perfectly?


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> Candice - Oh no! I'm so sorry you don't love your piece. Take it back so that you have no regrets. Maybe look at a clover motif while you're there? maybe the sweet collection is just smaller and harder to "fit" perfectly?


I'm going to have my SA bring in some 5 motif bracelets and perhaps the lucky bracelet with the dangling malachite leaf. I was really disappointed that it had an airline between the turquoise and the metal frame, and for the price that it is I couldn't just ignore it
but... in the meantime I bought a YG 5 diamond dbty bracelet by roberto coin its looks really nice with my platinum tiffany one.


----------



## Rockerchic

peppers90 said:


> ^^ I don't know of any more petite dangles, but I do (think) I remember a pic of Charlize Theron with a tiny dangling pair?? *sjunky* they are quite comfy! And they have a bit of weight to them too- Thanks


 
Oh if anyone can resurrect that picture, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> And that bonus will be going toward...??????
> 
> The little beauty in your avatar, perhaps?


 
My bonus isn't THAT good, LOL!  I'm eyeing either the sweet butterfly earrings in MOP or the bracelet...I also have a NYC trip to fund, so maybe wait till then, get it at VCA or BGs and have them ship it home to me


----------



## Brennamom

sbelle said:


> I agree *graycat*--I think it is my most versatile necklace too.
> 
> Duck again *Brennamom*!!


----------



## peppers90

*emma* said:


> sbelle, I was the one that posted about the all yg motif after visiting the NYC VCA, but the SA hinted that they were reworking the design. Just wondering if they gave you any information on their plans for the all yg. Congrats on your purchase!





Rockerchic said:


> Oh if anyone can resurrect that picture, I'd love to see it!



Rockerchic-  check page 9 in the celebrities with VCA thread.
Sbelle posted a pic of charlize with the petite dangles.  They
look like the newer Alhambra line.


----------



## twigski

peppers90 said:


> Rockerchic- check page 9 in the celebrities with VCA thread.
> Sbelle posted a pic of charlize with the petite dangles.* They*
> *look like the newer Alhambra line*.


IIRC I believe Charlize's earrings are from the Byzantine Alhambra Collection.


----------



## lubird217

Did anyone else watch private practice this past week? In the opening scene Audra McDonald's character, Naomi, was wearing something that looked like a 20-motif WG/MOP VCA necklace... but I kind of don't think it was when I looked closely. The motifs look far apart. Can you guys tell?? 

I know I sound crazy, I'm just trying to tell! If not, what is this?


----------



## lubird217

More! Yeah, I definitely don't think so... but the MOP is well cut


----------



## park56

lubird217 said:


> More! Yeah, I definitely don't think so... but the MOP is well cut



Unfortunately, I am seeing a lot of knockoff VCA being sold in NYC at those sidewalk jewelry stands


----------



## graycat5

Was this image ever posted?  It's from the Fall 2010 issue of Q Magazine.

Shows the Magic diamond pave 3-motif earrings in all their TDF glory!!


----------



## ouija board

Hubba hubba!  I can afford the shoes, at least


----------



## graycat5

ouija board said:


> Hubba hubba!  I can afford the shoes, at least



LOL!  Right?!

Just came across another page that show the ring from the same collection.  Along with a few other lovely baubles...


----------



## purplepinky

That LOVE bracelet is to die for!!!


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Was this image ever posted?  It's from the Fall 2010 issue of Q Magazine.
> 
> Shows the Magic diamond pave 3-motif earrings in all their TDF glory!!




If only I had an extra $34,000 lying around


----------



## surfergirljen

graycat5 said:


> Was this image ever posted?  It's from the Fall 2010 issue of Q Magazine.
> 
> Shows the Magic diamond pave 3-motif earrings in all their TDF glory!!



Oh good Lord look at those dresses! I don't even see the earrings when the dresses are so beautiful!


----------



## Rockerchic

peppers90 said:


> Rockerchic- check page 9 in the celebrities with VCA thread.
> Sbelle posted a pic of charlize with the petite dangles. They
> look like the newer Alhambra line.


 

thanks a million!  Running over to look...


----------



## sjunky13

Rockerchic said:


> thanks a million! Running over to look...


 I was looking at those too. I thought they were tigers eye. hmmm


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lubird217 said:


> Did anyone else watch private practice this past week? In the opening scene Audra McDonald's character, Naomi, was wearing something that looked like a 20-motif WG/MOP VCA necklace... but I kind of don't think it was when I looked closely. The motifs look far apart. Can you guys tell??
> 
> I know I sound crazy, I'm just trying to tell! If not, what is this?


I saw the character Harry on Harry's law wearing a VCA necklace a few shows ago too (it's black, that's all I know about these pieces!).


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I just had some pieces brought in to take advantage of the GC event! I think for every 10K, you get 750 GC. Will try and find out the particulars...I LOVE all things Van Cleef.


----------



## kat99

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I just had some pieces brought in to take advantage of the GC event! I think for every 10K, you get 750 GC. Will try and find out the particulars...I LOVE all things Van Cleef.




That is lovely but it used to be closer to $1.5k!


----------



## graycat5

Sometimes perseverance pays off!    I managed to track down one of the few  remaining all-gold vintage alhambra pieces in the US -- a bracelet to add to my 20-motif neck!  A 25 is a great length!

Thanks to the ladies here for the heads up that VCA is changing gold pieces.  I had no idea!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh good score graycat!! I was thinking of doing that too with my MOP/WG 20 motif but ended up with a YG bracelet instead just to shake it up (with MOP) - but I love having that option - now you have a set or an extra long necklace!!


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Sometimes perseverance pays off!    I managed to track down one of the few  remaining all-gold vintage alhambra pieces in the US -- a bracelet to add to my 20-motif neck!  A 25 is a great length!



YAY!!!  Glad you could get one!


----------



## Chloeloves

Passing the Champagne to share!​ 
Today I went to VCA and came back with the Perlee WG diamond clover bangle


----------



## Lec8504

that is gorgeous!


----------



## *emma*

Wow! What a fabulous piece! Wear it in good health!


----------



## sugar20

Today I went to VCA and came back with the Perlee WG diamond clover bangle

Congratulation ) it is very nice piece


----------



## sbelle

Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## restricter

Chloeloves said:


> Passing the Champagne to share!​
> Today I went to VCA and came back with the Perlee WG diamond clover bangle



Stunning!


----------



## Chloeloves

Thank you all very much for your comments!


----------



## lubird217

gorgeous bangle! now for some live shots


----------



## Elina0408

Many congrats *Chloe*! It's stunning!!


----------



## dialv

Chloe your bracelet is amazing!


----------



## surfergirljen

Chloeloves said:


> Passing the Champagne to share!​
> Today I went to VCA and came back with the Perlee WG diamond clover bangle



WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!! It's so pretty!!!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats - it's so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## Chloeloves

Thanks everybody! It is indeed very shiny - do they stay shiny ? the WG art I mean? The diamonds really do sparkle under lights - can't stop looking at it!

I was between getting the Cartier Love bangle or the Perlee, I first tried the Perlee on last year and instantly loved it!


----------



## Suzie

It is gorgeous Chloeloves and so is your flash Kelly.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG, that bangle is amazing! I am in total love with it I love the Perlee ligne. I want a Rose gold bangle, no diamonds!

I ordered my vintage onyx bracelet, should be here in about 2 weeks. They are customizing the size for me.


----------



## Chloeloves

^
^^
Thank you!

sjunky, I want to eventually buy a Magic bracelet, I tried one on yesterday but I didn't like the c/w, it was  large on. My SA said she can have links taken out, how does this work? Did they measure you and decide how many lins to take out then order it in that way or do they order in what you want then send it off to be amended? TIA


----------



## sjunky13

Chloeloves said:


> ^
> ^^
> Thank you!
> 
> sjunky, I want to eventually buy a Magic bracelet, I tried one on yesterday but I didn't like the c/w, it was large on. My SA said she can have links taken out, how does this work? Did they measure you and decide how many lins to take out then order it in that way or do they order in what you want then send it off to be amended? TIA


  Yes, exactly! They can add or remove links and  space it out, so no one can tell. They do the same for necklaces, though many add inches to the necklaces. Sbelle has had a few inches added to her 10 mofits and you can't tell. 
Does the Perlee bangle come in more than one size? I am in love with it. I need to win the lotto though. LOL. It is really stunning. Did you like the plain one? The plain is more expensive than the Love bangle. Oy


----------



## Chloeloves

^ thank you!. Yes, I think the Perlee comes in at least 4 sizes. I do like the plain one yes - my SA suggested I buy another Perlee and stack. I am not sure if she meant the plain or the full dia version LOL! 

It is very easy to take on and off, which helped me to decide to go for Perlee over Love..


----------



## sjunky13

Chloeloves said:


> ^ thank you!. Yes, I think the Perlee comes in at least 4 sizes. I do like the plain one yes - my SA suggested I buy another Perlee and stack. I am not sure if she meant the plain or the full dia version LOL!
> 
> It is very easy to take on and off, which helped me to decide to go for Perlee over Love..


 OOO a stack, now that I would loveee to see. Can you post more pics of your stunning bangle? Maybe this will win over the love bangle.


----------



## Rockerchic

So love the perlee far more than the love! Go for it sjunky!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Congratulations! Beautiful Perlee bracelet. I drooled over it at VCA. I got the Perlee diamond alhambra band in November and I just LOVE it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> If only I had an extra $34,000 lying around


 

I saw the entire set at VCA in Palm Beach and there were TDF gorgeous!! I have my eye on the btf Magic diamond ring that is in this set. It's a measly 13,600!! Yikes! I am glad I did not know about it when I bought my Perlee Diamond Alhambra band. I may have changed my mind. lol


----------



## Chloeloves

I have a question I am hoping someone can help me with? I spoke with my SA re: WG Frivole dia pave collection.   She said I have two options necklace wise - the full necklace with many flowers or the single flower pendant. 

Yet, when I look in last years catalogue (pg 34) the model who is wearing 3 x Frivole pins on her jacket, also appears to be wearing a two motif pendant?

Can anyone tell me what pendants they have seen for Frivole pave diamond please? TIA


----------



## Chloeloves

As per request! here are some more pics of the Perlee shot in better daylight


----------



## Suzie

^Just WOW!


----------



## sbelle

Wow o Wow!!


----------



## restricter

SBelle said it best.  WOW!!!


----------



## ouija board

Good Lawd  That's a stunning bracelet!!


----------



## Chloeloves

Sbelle, Thank you for enlarging! 

Thanks for all the nice comments, I am happy you like the Perlee!


----------



## lubird217

Chloe - it's GORGEOUS! I mean just as I thought I wanted to get on board the Cartier Love train... you bring this beauty in to plain view. It's just gorgeous...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chloe-that is gorgeous!!  Wow!! I hope to some day add that to my matching ring. *sigh*


----------



## kim_mac

Chloeloves said:


> I have a question I am hoping someone can help me with? I spoke with my SA re: WG Frivole dia pave collection.   She said I have two options necklace wise - the full necklace with many flowers or the single flower pendant.
> 
> Yet, when I look in last years catalogue (pg 34) the model who is wearing 3 x Frivole pins on her jacket, also appears to be wearing a two motif pendant?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what pendants they have seen for Frivole pave diamond please? TIA



i have only seen the single motif and full necklace with many flowers.  i think the 2 motifs are the clasp of the many flowers full necklace and she has it turned around so the clasp is showing.  i would call a boutique to confirm though.


----------



## Chloeloves

^Kim Mac thanks for your reply. I had another look and agree with you - she must be wearing the 9 motif. It is a stunning necklace, my sa showed me the 9 motif when I was there the other day


----------



## calisnoopy

^^ I have the single motif wg pave diamond frivole pendant necklace and I loveeee it, its part of my daily jewelry ensemble along with my tiffany wg diamond fleur de lis key...


----------



## Longchamp

Chloeloves said:


> As per request! here are some more pics of the Perlee shot in better daylight


 

This is gorgeous.  I thought I had seen the entire Perlee collection but missed this.   I need to get a IRL view of this beauty.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## peppers90

Chloeloves~WOWzA!   What a stunner of
a bracelet!!!! .  It is drop dead gorgeousness!
Thanks for all the lovely pics


----------



## bethnk

graycat5 said:


> Sometimes perseverance pays off!    I managed to track down one of the few  remaining all-gold vintage alhambra pieces in the US -- a bracelet to add to my 20-motif neck!  A 25 is a great length!
> 
> Thanks to the ladies here for the heads up that VCA is changing gold pieces.  I had no idea!


hi graycat5! my birthday is the 15th and ive been wanting an all gold alhambra forever, i finally went to get one and found out about the relaunch. ive called all over and searched the internet for hours trying to find one. any chance you could LMK where you tracked one down? i would be so grateful!


----------



## karenbabi

Chloeloves - Gorgeous and stunning bracelet!!! Congrats!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra necklace...some older pics 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0148c868c144970c-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e25fc56b970b-800wi


----------



## Chloeloves

^beautiful necklace !

I have seen this colourway and the white mop with wg - are there any other colourways available do we know?


----------



## lubird217

calisnoopy - I love this necklace, my favorite  Are you guys at the Wynn buffet? lol


----------



## ryu_chan

Chloeloves said:


> As per request! here are some more pics of the Perlee shot in better daylight


It is so gorgeous.  Absolutely love it! I like the Perlee so much more than The Cartier Love. Somehow I just cannot get into the Love bracelet :weird:


----------



## kat99

Chloeloves said:


> ^ thank you!. Yes, I think the Perlee comes in at least 4 sizes. I do like the plain one yes - my SA suggested I buy another Perlee and stack. I am not sure if she meant the plain or the full dia version LOL!
> 
> It is very easy to take on and off, which helped me to decide to go for Perlee over Love..




omg..you have my dream bracelet...that one and the full pave one are my favorites...

do you mind me asking which size you got? my sa said that M/L are the most common...any other sizes were special order?


thank you!


----------



## Chloeloves

^Thank you!

I have the 18, my wrists are fairly petite, I tried on one smaller version (unsure which size my sa didn't tell me!) it was tiny , unwearable in fact! then I tried on one size larger.

The price also varies depending on the size -  which SA's can sometimes forget to explain! (mine did lol!).


----------



## pwecious_323

Hi everyone-I got the Sweet Valentine mini single clover bracelet for Valentines! I always wanted it but now I got it, I'm not too sure about it. Do you guys know the return policy on this? My husband said there's no refund, but only exchange or store credit. Is this really true? I'll post some pictures when I get home today. 

Any1 else have it? How u like urs? Does it clover part of it flip down on the wrist? Any info would greatly be appreciated  Happy V-day everyone!!


----------



## mimika

VCA never disappoint me! i LUV them!!


----------



## kat99

Chloeloves said:


> ^Thank you!
> 
> I have the 18, my wrists are fairly petite, I tried on one smaller version (unsure which size my sa didn't tell me!) it was tiny , unwearable in fact! then I tried on one size larger.
> 
> The price also varies depending on the size -  which SA's can sometimes forget to explain! (mine did lol!).




Thank you!


----------



## mishaagui

Hi. Leaving for Singapore tomorrow. Need some help.
Where are the VCA boutiques located?
Would anyone know how much the WG & MOP vintage alhambra earrings are S$?

Hoping to get a post valentine VCA gift there.

TIA


----------



## lubird217

pwecious - whered you buy? which boutique? they do have a return policy but try talking them into it, they'll talk *you* into something


----------



## pwecious_323

*lubird:* thx for the reply. i got it at the VCA boutique at Las Vegas. My husband had mailed them to me. What do you mean by they'll talk me into something? Bc honestly, i don't want anything from the boutique for now. I'd rather get $$ back first and decide what I really want since it isn't really a cheap purchase, if u know what i mean.


----------



## *emma*

*pwecious-323*, my experience is they will only refund for store credit. That's what I was told by SAs with every purchase I have made although I have never had to return any of my items.


----------



## Rockerchic

^^ calisnoopy, you are adorable. Love your gorgy necklace!


----------



## lubird217

hm - now that *emma* said that i'm not sure - I'll take a look at some of the "paperwork" when I get home later tonight. Ive only done an exchange once and I was really going in for a return but got totally swept up into something else. But I was fairly certain the return could/was going to happen.


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi,

I have been reading this thread for some time, and it is one of my favorite threads!

I would like to ask the wisdom of the VCA collective  in this thread.  As we all know, VCA is so addictive, and I keep coming up with new things to get, so I need to prioritize!

Here is my trimmed down list:
- Frivole single motif WG ring with diamond
- Perlee WG bracelet (not the one with diamond)
- 5ct Diamond Tennis Bracelet (it's not VCA, but I am thinking this or the Perlee)
- 10 motif Vintage alhambra to add to existing 10 motif

Which one should I get first? I know it's a personal choice, but I would really appreciate your opinion.  Thanks in advance...


----------



## lubird217

pwecious - i just checked an old receipt and emma was definitely right - exchange only (for up to 30 days). if you're not in the market right now i'd either sell it or return it for credit and keep it on file (it won't expire or be reduced). we recently saw an ebay seller sell a sweet bracelet for *above* market price (what the heck!?). good luck!

ryu_chan - my personal preference would be to add to the 10 motif, long necklaces are beautiful!


----------



## kim_mac

ryu_chan, off your wishlist, i would get the frivole single motif WG ring with diamond.  is that a single diamond or paved?  i prefer cartier's love bracelet (i know i shouldn't say this on the van cleef thread!) and tennis bracelet is very nice but vca is more unique.  you already have the 10 motif and rings you can always look at and admire all day!


----------



## pwecious_323

lubird: Thank you for your response. I guess I'll just keep it. Honestly, dont' want to spend extra $ on any VCA upgrades, so I'll keep it. 

Btw, does anyone have the sweet alhambra bracelet? Just wondering if the charm/clover part of the bracelet turns alot...like it falls on the inner part of the wrist? TIA


----------



## umamanikam

pwecious_323 said:


> lubird: Thank you for your response. I guess I'll just keep it. Honestly, dont' want to spend extra $ on any VCA upgrades, so I'll keep it.
> 
> Btw, does anyone have the sweet alhambra bracelet? Just wondering if the charm/clover part of the bracelet turns alot...like it falls on the inner part of the wrist? TIA


maybe if you dont like the bracelet ,you can get the pendant .its really cute and only a bit more than the bracelet .i have the pendant.It goes with a lot of stuff


----------



## kim_mac

pwecious_323 said:


> lubird: Thank you for your response. I guess I'll just keep it. Honestly, dont' want to spend extra $ on any VCA upgrades, so I'll keep it.
> 
> Btw, does anyone have the sweet alhambra bracelet? Just wondering if the charm/clover part of the bracelet turns alot...like it falls on the inner part of the wrist? TIA



i have the sweet bracelet but with butterfly motif.  yes, the charm turns a lot but i don't mind.  it's so cute and pretty and i love it paired with my 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet.  sometimes i wear it alone and love the little floating butterfly.  i also have the sweet butterfly pendant which i love too.  it's a perfect little pendant to wear when i wear more intricate or delicate necklines and a heavy/big pendant would look out of place.


----------



## ryu_chan

Thanks kim_mac and lubird!

*Kim_mac* - I am cosidering the pave Frivole ring. I know exactly what you mean about being able to admire the ring all day  I did look at the Love bracelet, but it just did not work for me. And you are right. VCA pieces are much more special than a tennis bracelet. 

*Lubird* - being able to make 20 motif in the future "inspired" me to get the 10 motif in the first place. My husband thinks I should just save to get another 10 motif. 20 motif is just drop dead gorgeous.

I am definitely planning to get the 10 motif at some point. So it is now a matter of the ring first or the 10 motif first...


----------



## anmldr1

does anyone know if the valentine rg bracelet with the heart is still available?


----------



## ofraredevice

^^ If you're talking about the RG bracelet with a Carnelian heart, I don't think it is a Valentine's day special, it's a part of the sweet collection.  I'm sure you can still special order it.  I think it's USD 1000.


----------



## katmb

Some photos from the Cooper-Hewitt exhibit of 350+ VCA pieces opening tomorrow:

http://tomandlorenzo2.blogspot.com/2011/02/jewelry-of-van-cleef-arpels.html


----------



## graycat5

bethnk said:


> hi graycat5! my birthday is the 15th and ive been wanting an all gold alhambra forever, i finally went to get one and found out about the relaunch. ive called all over and searched the internet for hours trying to find one. any chance you could LMK where you tracked one down? i would be so grateful!



Hi *bethnk* and happy belated birthday!  I only just saw your post, so don't know if you're still in the market or not, but I found my bracelet at NM in Honolulu!  Did the transaction over the phone and they FedEx'd it right out to me!


----------



## graycat5

katmb said:


> Some photos from the Cooper-Hewitt exhibit of 350+ VCA pieces opening tomorrow:
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo2.blogspot.com/2011/02/jewelry-of-van-cleef-arpels.html





Thanks for the heads up *katmb*! Am headed to NY next week - gonna add this to the "to do" list!


----------



## surfergirljen

Wasn't sure if all the VCA fans saw this one but OMG!!! Gorgeousness! (not my hand! LOL!)


----------



## kimber418

That photo is amazing!  I just keep staring at it......Surfergirl or any VCA lovers,
Do you know which "sweet" VCA bracelets come in white gold?  I am going to be in
London in a few weeks and have a credit at Harrods.  I want to get a "sweet" bracelet
to wear with my new white gold LOVE bracelet....but I do want the white gold....
Anyone?
Thanks...


----------



## themgdinosaur

kimber, the sweet bracelet with turquoise is in white gold


----------



## bink

I believe it is a really cute butterfly in turquoise with white gold chain. 

Say you just happened to sort of accidentally um, you know, purchased all four of those little sweet bracelets  and dh saw it and demanded 1-2 be returned.  You know, in theory, what would you do?


----------



## kimber418

Thank you themgdinosaur & bink. I am going to call Harrods/ Van Cleef to see if they have wg turquiose butterfly.  

bink, this is something I would do.....buy all 4 on impulse because I saw this photo above AND could not get it out of my mind.....  If it was me ......i would return the clover #1 and if I had to do 2 of them I would also return the MOP heart I guess.  Ohhhhhh that was hard typing........I want all of them!!!!!!  

Did you accidentally do this?  I think it is awesome if you did!   Tell us!!!!!!


----------



## restricter

Bink - your question is a great argument for staying single!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bink said:


> Say you just happened to sort of accidentally um, you know, purchased all four of those little sweet bracelets  and dh saw it and demanded 1-2 be returned.  You know, in theory, what would you do?



Lol! I'm so glad that my DH does not notice when I'm wearing something new! I have a black Hermes Garden Party tote and a black microfiber Lady Dior; he thinks they are the same bag! 

Regarding your situation, perhaps you could return one and buy it again next month?


----------



## ouija board

HermesNewbie said:


> Regarding your situation, perhaps you could return one and buy it again next month?



 Exactly!


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> Thanks for the heads up *katmb*! Am headed to NY next week - gonna add this to the "to do" list!



Make sure to post review, I'm going in May (and if you have any hotels tips, please PM me, planning is driving me nuts!!). TIA!


----------



## mp4

*bink*, I vote that you ignore your husband unless you cannot afford to buy 4.


----------



## goyardlover

hi ladies, im looking to make a VCA purchase soon.  Would anyone here know if its cheaper to get it in hawaii or in las vegas? Just wondering if there's a price difference, or if I'd be able to save on the sales tax....TIA


----------



## Chloeloves

*Bink*, if you can get away with this suggestion?I would say "dh, there is a price increase next month at VCA, it makes sense for me to keep these finds before the price shoots up"...

*restricter* ; LOL! 

To ladies who have the single magic pendant, did you get the matching magic earrings or opt for the vintage size? any thoughts on the combining of magic pendant and earrings would be wonderful! TIA!


----------



## Bethc

I have the single magic pendant and I wear it with the vintage earrings and bracelet, though i don't always wear them all at the same time.  It all goes together very nicely!


----------



## ouija board

I'm planning to get the Magic sized earrings in turquoise, and honestly I don't think I'd wear it with anything else from the Alhambra line.  I tried them on with the Magic pendant in WG, and it was definitely a whole lotta Alhambra! The vintage or mini size earrings would go better.


----------



## ouija board

goyardlover said:


> hi ladies, im looking to make a VCA purchase soon.  Would anyone here know if its cheaper to get it in hawaii or in las vegas? Just wondering if there's a price difference, or if I'd be able to save on the sales tax....TIA



I'm not positive but I think the sales tax is lower in Hawaii.


----------



## Chloeloves

Thanks Bethc and ouija board, it is great news for my bank balance because the items I am ordering are the Magic Pave dia pendant - with a pair of earrings to follow once the pendant has arrived. I was concerned Magic dia pendant and earrings might look OTT!

Also, have I dreamt this or did a member post pics of a removeable extension chain for the 10 motifs? I have spent ages trying to search this thread and the old thread but have come up with nothing, I am starting to think its my imagination LOL.. I have asked my SA for such a removeable extension but she has not seen them and said if it is VCA made then I too can have them...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Chloeloves said:


> Thanks Bethc and ouija board, it is great news for my bank balance because the items I am ordering are the Magic Pave dia pendant - with a pair of earrings to follow once the pendant has arrived. I was concerned Magic dia pendant and earrings might look OTT!
> 
> Also, have I dreamt this or did a member post pics of a removeable extension chain for the 10 motifs? I have spent ages trying to search this thread and the old thread but have come up with nothing, I am starting to think its my imagination LOL.. I have asked my SA for such a removeable extension but she has not seen them and said if it is VCA made then I too can have them...



I remember someone saying on this thread they had a 4in extension made by VCA also, but just so you know my DH just purchased the 10 motif necklace for me and the sweet SA helping had a 5in extender made for me at no extra cost! They can definitely accommodate you if you ask for it... good luck!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I think that was SurfergirlJen, it was in the last thread, about 
June 2009?  I'm pretty sure the store that made the extension was not VCA, I think it's called Birks?

I've had necklaces made longer at VCA and they add links in between the motifs, or just make the chain longer for my single magic pendant.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## Chloeloves

^thanks, is your extender removeable can I ask? TIA


----------



## Bethc

No, but they have an extra "eye" so that you can make it longer or shorter.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ouija board

Dangit. Just when I'd crossed those Magic 3 motif earrings off my list...

Chloeloves, pave diamond Magic pendant sounds gorgeous!! Also, I think it was Twigski who had a removable extender made for her 6 motif necklace (yes, I've read the old thread enough times to remember details like this )


----------



## bink

You guys are too funny! I love the support/enabling, lol! Thank you!



restricter said:


> Bink - your question is a great argument for staying single!


 - LOL!



kimber418 said:


> Thank you themgdinosaur & bink. I am going to call Harrods/ Van Cleef to see if they have wg turquiose butterfly.
> 
> bink, this is something I would do.....buy all 4 on impulse because I saw this photo above AND could not get it out of my mind.....  If it was me ......i would return the clover #1 and if I had to do 2 of them I would also return the MOP heart I guess.  Ohhhhhh that was hard typing........I want all of them!!!!!!
> 
> Did you accidentally do this?  I think it is awesome if you did!   Tell us!!!!!!



Lol, kimber! Yes, I did!  I agree with you as to which I would let go first, but I'm hoping to keep all four of them now.   I think I will tuck them away for the time being and bring them out when he is in a better mood.  He does think that they are nice, good quality, attractive...  He just thought that four was a bit excessive.  Lol, and I can see that, but I think I would like to keep them.

Enjoy your turquoise butterfly! That one is actually one of my favorites but I'm not brave when it comes to mixing metals. Bet it will look lovely with your wg love bracelet!

Lol - Restricter! P.S. I am a cat lover too. Your cat sounds pretty amazing to have made it through so much!

Chloeloves, that is good advice! Between the upcoming price increase, no tax, and free shipping, I did fairly well and ought to keep 'em!

Thanks, mp4 and ouija!



HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! I'm so glad that my DH does not notice when I'm wearing something new! I have a black Hermes Garden Party tote and a black microfiber Lady Dior; he thinks they are the same bag!
> 
> Regarding your situation, perhaps you could return one and buy it again next month?



You are lucky, HermesNewbie! My dh notices every new accessory! Especially handbags because I've "taught" him about them. He even notices them on others, lol. And especially jewelry as well because I typically wear very little.

Thanks again, everyone!!


----------



## twigski

ouija board said:


> Dangit. *Just when I'd crossed those Magic 3 motif earrings* off my list...
> 
> Chloeloves, pave diamond Magic pendant sounds gorgeous!! Also, I think it was *Twigski who had a removable extender made for her 6 motif necklace* (yes, I've read the old thread enough times to remember details like this )


 
Ouija board-I  tried the magic 3 motif earrings on & WOW they are beautiful! I ended up on purchasing the 6 motif necklace instead but they are still on my list. Yes I did get the removable extender. VCA will do 2" for free & additional length will be an extra charge. IIRL surfergirljen's SA did 3 or 4" done for free.


----------



## goyardlover

ouija board said:


> I'm not positive but I think the sales tax is lower in Hawaii.



 sweet! I'm looking to make my first VCA purchase very soon...


----------



## Brennamom

goyardlover said:


> sweet! I'm looking to make my first VCA purchase very soon...


 
I also think that if you have the piece(s) shipped home, they waive the shipping and there is no tax to another state, but that may only be Neiman Marcus.  Worth an ask, at the very least.  Granted, you can't wear it out of the boutique, but you'd save beaucoup bucks!


----------



## restricter

goyardlover said:


> sweet! I'm looking to make my first VCA purchase very soon...



Keep reading this thread and you'll be making that purchase tomorrow.


----------



## sjunky13

I am waiting on a bracelet that is being custom sized for me. No tax as I don't have a VCA in my state. I can't wait for my first peice!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> ^^ I think that was SurfergirlJen, it was in the last thread, about
> June 2009?  I'm pretty sure the store that made the extension was not VCA, I think it's called Birks?
> 
> I've had necklaces made longer at VCA and they add links in between the motifs, or just make the chain longer for my single magic pendant.  Hope that helps!!



Yes that was who I was thinking had it done, thanks Bethc! I got mine done in a VCA boutique in CA, I have such a sweet SA so I will always shop with her but I'm sure any VCA will do it if asked...


----------



## sjunky13

Any VCA will add or subtract links. No charge. I think up to 3 inches. It takes a while, but they do it. I like it better spaced out between motifs. 

This thread is the worst on TPF as far as enabling. Well this and anything diamond related!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Any VCA will add or subtract links. No charge. I think up to 3 inches. It takes a while, but they do it. I like it better spaced out between motifs.
> 
> This thread is the worst on TPF as far as enabling. Well this and anything diamond related!



I got really lucky because my SA got me a 5in removable extender at no extra cost  and I agree 100% with you on this thread being enabling but I still love it hehe! After seeing the pic of the lady wearing the 4 sweet bracelets makes me want them soooo bad  it never ends...


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I got really lucky because my SA got me a 5in removable extender at no extra cost  and I agree 100% with you on this thread being enabling but I still love it hehe! After seeing the pic of the lady wearing the 4 sweet bracelets makes me want them soooo bad  it never ends...


 Oh, with the Cartier? I love that shot!!!  LOL.  Did you do a 5 incher for your 10 motif? LOL!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, with the Cartier? I love that shot!!!  LOL.  Did you do a 5 incher for your 10 motif? LOL!




Yes the one with 3 Love bracelets and 4 sweet bracelets on the same wrist lol!

Yes I did because I normally wear an 18in necklace, a 16in is a little too short on me and the 10 motif is 16 3/4 long so that wouldn't fit me comfortably, also whats nice about it being 5in is that I can attach my 5 motif bracelet to them and have it a little longer all together, I really like that it is removable so I have a few different options...


----------



## sjunky13

I think I should get a 10 motif next. It is the same price as the earrings I want. Now to win the lotto............
Can you post your pics again , if you did? I love looking at everyones peices. I like how you have the extender too, I would add links and would like an extender. 
Ughh I have too much of a jewelry wishlist.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> I think I should get a 10 motif next. It is the same price as the earrings I want. Now to win the lotto............
> Can you post your pics again , if you did? I love looking at everyones peices. I like how you have the extender too, I would add links and would like an extender.
> Ughh I have too much of a jewelry wishlist.



I feel you on wanting more but having TOO big of a wish list as my hubby likes to remind me lol! I have not posted a pic of my necklace yet, DH just gave it to me for v-day but I will post picks tomorrow, you should get the 10 motif in the future it is very versatile having both pieces! I've only worn my necklace a few times and I have gotten so many compliments its amazing I LOVE VCA and this thread


----------



## sjunky13

Aww, Happy Valentines Day. What a nice gift. Yes please post pics, have a great night. I love VCA , this thread and the whole jewelry section.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Aww, Happy Valentines Day. What a nice gift. Yes please post pics, have a great night. I love VCA , this thread and the whole jewelry section.



You're so sweet, Happy Vday to you and your loved ones! I hope all of our VCA wishes come true this 2011!!! Have a good night!


----------



## dialv

I find myself always checking this thread. I am going to be the owner of something VCA soon, the bracelets are so cute.


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi,

I am usually a little shy about sharing photos, but I wanted to share this with you even though there are many more beautiful photos of VCA on this thread.

Here's my 10 motif WG MOP.  VCA extended 1.5" at the ends.  I was originally going to get a pendant, but I ended up buying the 10 motif   and I want more!  And I wasn't even a big jewelry person to begin with!


----------



## dialv

That is a beautiful necklace.


----------



## *emma*

*ryu_chan*, congrats on your purchase! It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Chagall

ryu_chan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am usually a little shy about sharing photos, but I wanted to share this with you even though there are many more beautiful photos of VCA on this thread.
> 
> Here's my 10 motif WG MOP. VCA extended 1.5" at the ends. I was originally going to get a pendant, but I ended up buying the 10 motif  and I want more! And I wasn't even a big jewelry person to begin with!


 
It looks beautiful on you!

Congrats.


----------



## kimber418

ryu_chan-

love love love the white gold in the MOP!  I have the yellow gold.  This is one of my favorite necklaces.  It looks great on you!  Now the obsession begins.......


----------



## ryu_chan

Thank you ladies! It really is a beautiful piece, and 20 motif just out of this world  Hopefully I will add another 10 motif next year. 

The only problem is between now and then what else will I add to my wish list I need to focus!


----------



## ouija board

Ryu_chan, the 10 motif looks really lovely on you!  Good luck with that ever expanding wishlist


----------



## sbelle

Oh my goodness!  Look at this beautiful lapis necklace that annsfabulousfinds has!!  I love it, but have too many other things on my wish list !


http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/lapis_alhambra_necklace


----------



## ouija board

I saw that lapis/YG necklace at the Houston NM last month for $7050.  It was gooooorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

Wow, that's interesting,  I have the lapis  from 2009 and it was $7,200 then.  I had recently asked my SA @ VCA to look for one for me so that I can put them together to make it a 20 and she said with the 2 price increases since then, it went up around $1,000.  I'll have to call NM!


----------



## Bethc

ryu_chan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am usually a little shy about sharing photos, but I wanted to share this with you even though there are many more beautiful photos of VCA on this thread.
> 
> Here's my 10 motif WG MOP.  VCA extended 1.5" at the ends.  I was originally going to get a pendant, but I ended up buying the 10 motif   and I want more!  And I wasn't even a big jewelry person to begin with!



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi,

Has anyone purchased VCA pieces @ NM around NYC? Which pieces do they typically carry?  TIA!


----------



## Bethc

^^ unfortunately, we don't have NM in NYC, but the VCA store is in BG on 57th St


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> Oh my goodness!  Look at this beautiful lapis necklace that annsfabulousfinds has!!  I love it, but have too many other things on my wish list !
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/lapis_alhambra_necklace



I saw that necklace this morning -- it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc said:


> ^^ unfortunately, we don't have NM in NYC, but the VCA store is in BG on 57th St


Sorry, I was not clear. I was wondering if anyone has shopped VCA pieces @ NM in Short Hills, White Plains, etc. I live in Manhattan, and wanted to find out if it is worth driving out to one of these places when NM has a gift event or something.


----------



## mp4

Congrats *ryu-chan*!

That lapis necklace is so fab!  I still remember *bethc's* post with this one and the malachite!  Lucky lady!  If only they made it in white gold....


----------



## Bethc

ryu_chan said:


> Sorry, I was not clear. I was wondering if anyone has shopped VCA pieces @ NM in Short Hills, White Plains, etc. I live in Manhattan, and wanted to find out if it is worth driving out to one of these places when NM has a gift event or something.



Oops...Sorry!


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc said:


> Oops...Sorry!


No problem! You mentioned you will give NM a call. Do you have an SA you work with?


----------



## Bethc

No, I just called and spoke to the SA that answered the phone.  

He had no idea what a I was talking about and he got the manager, who didn't think it was the same necklace, because this was an LE, but she did offer to a send a pic, which was nice of her...

Then, I went back to AFF and it's gone!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc said:


> No, I just called and spoke to the SA that answered the phone.
> 
> He had no idea what a I was talking about and he got the manager, who didn't think it was the same necklace, because this was an LE, but she did offer to a send a pic, which was nice of her...
> 
> Then, I went back to AFF and it's gone!!!


Oh no! I know how you feel. Happened to me once with a bag. It is amazing how fast you need to pull the trigger!


----------



## sbelle

ryu_chan said:


> Sorry, I was not clear. I was wondering if anyone has shopped VCA pieces @ NM in Short Hills, White Plains, etc. I live in Manhattan, and wanted to find out if it is worth driving out to one of these places when NM has a gift event or something.



I don't have a NM around me and use a NM Jewelry SA in a store where they don't carry VCA ,but she always is able to get me what I want from another store--including during gift card events.


----------



## ryu_chan

sbelle said:


> I don't have a NM around me and use a NM Jewelry SA in a store where they don't carry VCA ,but she always is able to get me what I want from another store--including during gift card events.


Thanks sbelle! Could you PM me your SA info when you have a chance?


----------



## peppers90

Ryu_chan~~ congrats on your 10 motif!
Looks great on you!! Enjoy


----------



## Chloeloves

I have just pre- ordered the book Set in Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels , due out in April, looks like a droolworthy read!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> Oh my goodness!  Look at this beautiful lapis necklace that annsfabulousfinds has!!  I love it, but have too many other things on my wish list !
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/lapis_alhambra_necklace



I went back for another look and saw that it's been sold! I hope one of our own lovely ladies treated herself!


----------



## restricter

Bethc said:


> No, I just called and spoke to the SA that answered the phone.
> 
> He had no idea what a I was talking about and he got the manager, who didn't think it was the same necklace, because this was an LE, but she did offer to a send a pic, which was nice of her...
> 
> Then, I went back to AFF and it's gone!!!



BethC, call the VCA in Manhasset.  I believe they still have one.


----------



## restricter

There was a feature on the news about the exhibit at Cooper Hewitt.  I drooled though the entire segment.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks Resticter, my SA is going to call.  For $7,050, I would have flown to Houston.

I saw the segment too, it's right near my house...  Anyone want to meet to go together and then go to lunch?   DH is already telling me that there's no gift shop, lol.


----------



## restricter

Bethc said:


> Thanks Resticter, my SA is going to call.  For $7,050, I would have flown to Houston.
> 
> I saw the segment too, it's right near my house...  Anyone want to meet to go together and then go to lunch?   DH is already telling me that there's no gift shop, lol.



When the weather warms up, sure!


----------



## daluu

i was told there will be a price increase on certain items in july. can someone confirm this? trying to decide on a major purchase


----------



## oregonfanlisa

daluu said:


> i was told there will be a price increase on certain items in july. can someone confirm this? trying to decide on a major purchase



My trusted SA warned me and said it would be in June.


----------



## ryu_chan

ryu_chan said:


> No problem! You mentioned you will give NM a call. Do you have an SA you work with?


Oh no! Didn't they have price increase in the fall? How come the prices of these items (not just VCA) keep going up 10-20% every year when my compensation is not increasing even remotely close to that level:cry:?


----------



## kimber418

​I hope this helps.  My Love Bracelet is size 17.  My wrist is a 16 1/8

Please excuse my dry skin......The first one shows how much is left to 
slide up and down my arm.  The second shows with my arm up in the air.
The third shows with my arm leaning on the sofa.......

Let me know if you need any other shots.  I did not realize how hard it is
to take photos your own arm!


----------



## kimber418

Sorry guys!  I can't delete that post ---it was suppose to go in Cartier thread for
love bracelet....OOPS!!!


----------



## UAE_PRINCESS

Hi im really addicted to VCA. have alot of VCA pieces..4 long necklaces..5 braceletes..3 rings.. a watch and a pair of earrings...i will put each from time to time..I just got my earrings today from the store so i got a quick picture in the day light..here it is enjoy..


----------



## Bethc

^^ very pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

UAE_PRINCESS said:


> Hi im really addicted to VCA. have alot of VCA pieces..4 long necklaces..5 braceletes..3 rings.. a watch and a pair of earrings...i will put each from time to time..I just got my earrings today from the store so i got a quick picture in the day light..here it is enjoy..


 ahhhhhhhhhh I want these! Damn these are some pretty babies!  Ughh, lol


----------



## Chloeloves

uae princess : beautiful! congratulations I have these on my wishlist! which of the long necklaces do you own?


----------



## ouija board

Gorgeous, UAE Princess!!  I'm debating those two motif earrings vs the three motif ones...they're both gorgeous!

So the price increase is not in April but later in the summer? That would be nice!


----------



## ofraredevice

UAE_Princess -- gorgy earrings! Please post modeling pics if you can, I would love to see those "in action".


----------



## ofraredevice

Oh, and I've had two different SAs at different VCAs tell me that there is no planned price increase for April.  Hmmm...


----------



## UAE_PRINCESS

Chloeloves said:


> uae princess : beautiful! congratulations I have these on my wishlist! which of the long necklaces do you own?


 
hi dear..I have the van cleef chloe one the 2009 limited edition for Dubai..and i have the yellow gold lucky necklace, 20 motifs vintage WG with white MOP and the 11 motifs magic white MOP necklace.. i will post pictures later.


----------



## Chloeloves

^wonderful collection! your area seems to have a few ltd edt pieces.. Great to own ltd edt well done!


----------



## twigski

UAE_PRINCESS said:


> Hi im really addicted to VCA. have alot of VCA pieces..4 long necklaces..5 braceletes..3 rings.. a watch and a pair of earrings...i will put each from time to time..I just got my earrings today from the store so i got a quick picture in the day light..here it is enjoy..


 Pretty!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## daluu

june?!?!




oregonfanlisa said:


> My trusted SA warned me and said it would be in June.


----------



## Rockerchic

If any of you lovely ladies have gotten a detachable extender chain for your 10 or 20 motif necklace (as described above by another member) and are comfortable sharing your boutique and sa info, please pm me. I've spoken to the sa that I usually deal with and she insists it can't be done. It obviously can so I'd like to work with a sa that knows the ropes on this. Thanks a million!


----------



## fendibbag

Rockerchic said:


> If any of you lovely ladies have gotten a detachable extender chain for your 10 or 20 motif necklace (as described above by another member) and are comfortable sharing your boutique and sa info, please pm me. I've spoken to the sa that I usually deal with and she insists it can't be done. It obviously can so I'd like to work with a sa that knows the ropes on this. Thanks a million!



*Rockerchic *I was also told it cannot be done by my NM SA who spoke to VCA in NYC...she said I could have links permanently added to the necklace but never mentioned if it would be complimentary. Could it be that it is available and complimentary only for VCA boutique purchases and not NM?


----------



## Chloeloves

^ I think it varies according to SA knowledge , I don't shop at NM and my SA said a removeable extender is not possible!

She did say if I can find a photo or bring one in for her to see if VCA have made it then she will provide me with one!

This conversation was just last week.

I have recently searched for what I was convinced had been posted (a pic of this removable extender) so I can email the pic to my SA, but I cannot find such a pic anywhere! (maybe I dreamt it!?)..

If any member has a removeable extender I would be very grateful if you could post or pm a photo to me please! TIA


----------



## fendibbag

Chloeloves said:


> ^ I think it varies according to SA knowledge , I don't shop at NM and my SA said a removeable extender is not possible!
> 
> She did say if I can find a photo or bring one in for her to see if VCA have made it then she will provide me with one!
> 
> This conversation was just last week.
> 
> I have recently searched for what I was convinced had been posted (a pic of this removable extender) so I can email the pic to my SA, but I cannot find such a pic anywhere! (maybe I dreamt it!?)..
> 
> If any member has a removeable extender I would be very grateful if you could post or pm a photo to me please! TIA



Let me see if I can find one, I thought a member had posted it as well!!


----------



## fendibbag

Ok, after I quick search I could not find a picture of the removable extender either, I know a few members have one so hopefully someone can post one for you!!


----------



## sbelle

fendibbag said:


> *Rockerchic *I was also told it cannot be done by my NM SA who spoke to VCA in NYC...she said I could have links permanently added to the necklace but never mentioned if it would be complimentary. *Could it be that it is available and complimentary only for VCA boutique purchases and not NM*?



My VCA SA has told me that the only thing they will do is add the links permanently to the necklace.  It might depend on what store it is?


----------



## Bethc

I'm pretty certain it was SurfergirlJen, but I don't think she bought her necklace at a VCA store. Here's the link to her reveal thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pics-my-new-vca-van-cleef-alhambra-set-444512.html

My VCA SA said they will only add links as well, I asked too.


----------



## twigski

Chloeloves said:


> ^ I think it varies according to SA knowledge , I don't shop at *NM and my SA said a removeable extender is not possible!*
> 
> She did say if I can find a photo or bring one in for her to see if VCA have made it then she will provide me with one!
> 
> This conversation was just last week.
> 
> I have recently searched for what I was convinced had been posted (a pic of this removable extender) so I can email the pic to my SA, but I cannot find such a pic anywhere! (maybe I dreamt it!?)..
> 
> If any member has a removeable extender I would be very grateful if you could post or pm a photo to me please! TIA


I will try to post later today/tomorrow. I purchased my necklace from NM but they send it out to VCA to make the extender as it is stamped VCA. I had to push for the removable one as they did not know what I was talking about & the first time the order came back wrong. I told them other VCA boutiques had done it for a friend so they did it for me. I guess normally they just add length to it. It took about 6-8 weeks to get it back. Eventhough it's a removable extender they send the entire necklace in to have the piece done.


----------



## fendibbag

*Bethc* and *sbelle*, it looks like we got the same info!!

*Twigski *Thank you so much!! That will help tremendously!


----------



## Chloeloves

^ thank you so much everybody! 

twigski, thank you in advance

I think it requires persistance with some SA's! But they seem willing if you can show them they have produced them before..


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey everyone!

Yes you're right!  I had a removable one made for me but I bought that particular one at Birks in Toronto and they arranged it... 

I've had 2 inches added for free at a VCA boutique as well but it's permanently added (it looks like an extender but is just divided by a bale, not a 2nd clasp). 

I can't see why they wouldn't make a removable one at VCA? If they can't you could always have it taken to a jeweller and have the links separated by a clasp...?


----------



## ouija board

^I agree, it should be incredibly easy for VCA to make a removable extender; it's just a jump ring, piece of chain, and a lobster clasp, all of which they should have on hand. It should be just as easy for a jeweler to do the same, although it certainly won't be free and they'd probably have to find a chain that matches closely enough.


----------



## surfergirljen

Just get VCA to add a permanent 2 inches and then have a jeweller remove one link and replace with a jump ring and a lobster claw!


----------



## ouija board

Good point, Surfergirljen!


----------



## Chloeloves

Hi Jen, I might as a last resort ask a jeweller to make a piece of chain up that is removeable, but first want to see if VCA can make something as an exact match , it seems I just need to provide them with the evidence that it can be done before they can do it.. Did you pos pics of your extender here ? I was so convinced I saw it, but it must be me lol!






surfergirljen said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Yes you're right! I had a removable one made for me but I bought that particular one at Birks in Toronto and they arranged it...
> 
> I've had 2 inches added for free at a VCA boutique as well but it's permanently added (it looks like an extender but is just divided by a bale, not a 2nd clasp).
> 
> I can't see why they wouldn't make a removable one at VCA? If they can't you could always have it taken to a jeweller and have the links separated by a clasp...?


----------



## sjunky13

They can do it! I have asked. If you have the $$$ it seem VCA will pretty much do anything to please a client. They are adjusting links on my bracelet right now. I asked about the Perlee in a larger size, one store said they don't do that. Then I called the NYC store and they said if they had to and the standard didn't fit that they would. You have to find the right sa. 
In would call NYC and ask for Byrian, I forget how she spells her name. She is really helpfull.


----------



## UAE_PRINCESS

Chloeloves..This is the van cleef chloe Dubai limited edition necklace...


----------



## Rockerchic

^^uea that is jut gorgeous!


----------



## restricter

^^ OMFG.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fendibbag

*UAE Princess*  Stunning!!!


----------



## Chloeloves

uae, wow absolutely beautiful! never seen one of those before! stunning...

do you wear earrings with this beauty?

sjunky, yes, my SA said if I can come up with a photo or bring a necklace in with what I want she will organise it! sadly I don't know anyone who has the extender to attend the store with me LOL! she needs evidence of what I mean, I might need to push it further but wanted to see first if I could locate a pic and do it her way...


----------



## sjunky13

I know I saw a pic in here of the removable extender. 
Did VCA do Surferjen's? 

Lovely LE necklace. it looks perfect!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Chloeloves said:


> uae, wow absolutely beautiful! never seen one of those before! stunning...
> 
> do you wear earrings with this beauty?
> 
> sjunky, yes, my SA said if I can come up with a photo or bring a necklace in with what I want she will organise it! sadly I don't know anyone who has the extender to attend the store with me LOL! she needs evidence of what I mean, I might need to push it further but wanted to see first if I could locate a pic and do it her way...



Hi hon, I also had the VCA in which my husband purchased my necklace make me a 5in extender and they did free of charge. I think it depends on the SA but they CAN do it so don't give up on it, I will try to take pics of the extender and my necklace but its raining pretty bad here (not good for taking pretty pics) so I might just post a pic of the extender for you tonight and do my necklace when the sun comes out... Good luck!


----------



## kimber418

UAE,

this piece is absolutley gorgeous.  how long have you owned it?  I do not remember
it ever being sold.....

I know it is a special edition but was wondering when it was sold.

WOW~


----------



## dialv

I have a question for you girls. I was wondering what the best VCA piece to start off with would be. I would make sure it was yellow gold with mop clover. Are the sweet bracelets to dainty? What do you think.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm not a VCA owner (as of yet) but if you are looking at bracelets, I would get the Vintage Alhambra motif bracelet. It's not as dainty as the sweet and you can add it to your Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace (if you decide to buy it - but who wouldn't!).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

UAE_PRINCESS said:


> Chloeloves..This is the van cleef chloe Dubai limited edition necklace...



AMAZING!


----------



## *emma*

*UAE_PRINCESS*, what a fabulous necklace!


----------



## sbelle

*UAE* --thanks for sharing that beauty with us --it is really special!!


----------



## sjunky13

I got the vintage onyx/yg as my first peices. I can layer with my gold bangles, plus attach it to a necklace. I am just waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## twigski

Here are the pics of my 2" extender. The clasp on mine does not match the one on the necklace. The extender is more flat & has the VCA logo that matches the one seen on the bottom of the keeper bag.


----------



## Chloeloves

^^perfect! Thank you so much! I will ask my SA to take a look and hopefully she can organise a gold and a WG for me, wonder how rocherchic is getting on?


----------



## Chloeloves

sjunky; congratulations! I have the YG/onyx - lovely choice


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

UAE....that necklace is TDF!!  LOVE it!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

UAE, that is a beautiful neckace. It's like the best of the alhambra neckaces


----------



## lubird217

^ I agree!! I feel like it's the best of all the necklaces I love. It's AMAZING!!! I want!!


----------



## UAE_PRINCESS

Thnaks for all of you for your compliments..
It was released only in vca stores in Dubai because it was only limited to Dubai city..thats why you didnt see it anywhere..only 50 necklaces were produced..it length is nice also 33 inches longer than the 20 motif vintage alhambra.

*kimber418* I bought it in november 2009 when it was released and it disappeared quickly from the store and untill now my SA is telling me alot of clients will pay any amount to get it...
I got it by 10800 US $ approximately and as you can see it is reasonable price for such fabulous limited edition necklace.


----------



## kimber418

UAE ~ What a fabulous purchase!  This is a perfect example of how important a great relationship with an SA is -- especially for those of us without a VCA store in our city!  Thanks for sharing this special piece.


----------



## kowloontong

my socrate earrings


----------



## Bethc

Very pretty!  I love Socrates!


----------



## kowloontong

between the finger ring and matching bracelet, purchased recently.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kowloontong said:


> between the finger ring and matching bracelet, purchased recently.



Lovely!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kowloontong said:


> my socrate earrings



So pretty!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

*kowloontong* I LOVE the inbetween the finger ring!  Gorgeous pieces, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## ouija board

Lovely btf ring and earrings, Kowloontong! I'm loving these rings the more action shots I see. Are the Socrates earrings very small?


----------



## kimber418

kowloontong,

Love the socrate earrings.  Those are on my list.  Your ring is gorgeous also.  I am getting
your bracelet next week.  They are holding it for me at Harrods.  Love it.  It looks great
with the between the finger ring....


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I've been having some not so fun health issues lately, and decided that I really needed a pick-me-up.  While it's not as exciting as some of the beautiful pieces that have been posted here, I still wanted to share -- vintage Alhambra MOP necklace in WG!  I purchased this at the VCA in NM in Tyson's Galleria, VA, which is relatively new.  The SA is spoke to yesterday was so nice -- I told her that I was planning on coming in this morning and although it was her day off, she came in to help me!  I had a really tough time deciding between the YG and WG, but ultimately went with the WG.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kimber418

Love this SuLi!  Is this the Magic size?  Can't tell from Photo!    I think it is because of the WG!  Love the WG....


----------



## Chloeloves

Beautiful purchases everybody!

Suli, I hope you are better very soon


----------



## peppers90

*UAE*  That is one drop dead gorgeous necklace!  Very unique and special 

* kowloon* beautiful pieces, don't you just love the btw the fingers rings?   And,  your earrings are so pretty!

*SuLi* we are necklace twins with the vintage WG.   You will love it, very delicate and classy CONGRATS!


----------



## sbelle

*SuLi* -- what a beautiful elegant necklace!  Enjoy!


----------



## lubird217

UAE - I think I went to bed thinking of how beautiful that necklace is. *sigh* What a good buy! I love the length, the colors, everything! Post more pictures so we can all drool! I think this is truly lust at first sight 

Kowloon - I'm loving the blue turquoises together. How cute! 

SuLi - Wishing you good health & recovery! Enjoy your new necklace!


----------



## Chloeloves

A question on the new Pave diamond single motif magic pendant, I have heard it is a Ltd Edt item, but I notice a few members have seen this piece irl - I am yet to see it but wondering, did you too also hear it is ltd edt? TIA


----------



## bbk882

Chloeloves said:


> A question on the new Pave diamond single motif magic pendant, I have heard it is a Ltd Edt item, but I notice a few members have seen this piece irl - I am yet to see it but wondering, did you too also hear it is ltd edt? TIA


 
I just received the Magic pave pendant for Valentine's Day from FI. I would love to post a pic but it would have to wait until I get home from work. According to FI, he had to place an order with my SA as it was not readily available. However, my SA did not say that it was a Ltd Edt item. Prior to receiving the pendant, I saw the pendant IRL at the NM in Oahu. The SA also did not say it was Ltd Edt. I would call VCA corporate office or speak to a boutique for verification.


----------



## Chloeloves

^ Congratulations! , I have one "on order" no idea when it will show up, I am yet to see even a photo of one! 

My SA said that not all countries would be getting this pendant, the manager in the end helped to pull a few strings to get one on its way..

Then I noticed several members had seen/tried this pendant, so I started to wonder how rare/hard to find or ltd edt it is.

Huge congrats on your pendant, I'm hoping I will love the pendant when it arrives - also hoping it will look nice with pave vintage alhambra dia single motif earrings??


----------



## bbk882

Chloeloves said:


> ^ Congratulations! , I have one "on order" no idea when it will show up, I am yet to see even a photo of one!
> 
> My SA said that not all countries would be getting this pendant, the manager in the end helped to pull a few strings to get one on its way..
> 
> Then I noticed several members had seen/tried this pendant, so I started to wonder how rare/hard to find or ltd edt it is.
> 
> Huge congrats on your pendant, I'm hoping I will love the pendant when it arrives - also hoping it will look nice with pave vintage alhambra dia single motif earrings??


 
Thank you Chloeloves  Yes, you will love the pendant and I think it will look wonderful with the vintage Alhambra pave earrings!!! I will post a pic once I get home. Hopefully you will receive your pendant soon


----------



## twigski

BBK882~looking forward to pics of the pendant. May I ask how much it was?


----------



## park56

Chloeloves said:


> ^ Congratulations! , I have one "on order" no idea when it will show up, I am yet to see even a photo of one!
> 
> My SA said that not all countries would be getting this pendant, the manager in the end helped to pull a few strings to get one on its way..
> 
> Then I noticed several members had seen/tried this pendant, so I started to wonder how rare/hard to find or ltd edt it is.
> 
> Huge congrats on your pendant, I'm hoping I will love the pendant when it arrives - also hoping it will look nice with pave vintage alhambra dia single motif earrings??



The pave diamonds VCA uses are amazing.  Such sparkle.  Enjoy!


----------



## bbk882

park56 said:


> The pave diamonds VCA uses are amazing. Such sparkle. Enjoy!


 
Thanks everyone! As promised, here is a picture of the Magic pave pendant along with my Cosmos ring... 





let's not forget the cute Hello Kitty gift wrap  




Twigski: Based on my recollection, I believe the pendant is around $18,000 USD.


----------



## bbk882

I tried to take another picture with my Socrates pendant for size comparison but had a difficult time getting a good close-up... sorry!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bbk882 said:


> Thanks everyone! As promised, here is a picture of the Magic pave pendant along with my Cosmos ring...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1338593
> 
> 
> let's not forget the cute Hello Kitty gift wrap
> 
> View attachment 1338596
> 
> 
> Twigski: Based on my recollection, I believe the pendant is around $18,000 USD.



Congrats!!! It is amazingly sparkly and gorgeous! I also recall my SA telling me the price was around 17 or 18,000 USD


----------



## bbk882

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats!!! It is amazingly sparkly and gorgeous! I also recall my SA telling me the price was around 17 or 18,000 USD


 
Thank you Sprinkles&Bling   The pendant is really sparkly as it appears like one big piece of diamond from a distance


----------



## Chloeloves

BBK - thank you so much for the pics, it is beautiful and I feel I will love the pendant irl, it has given me reassurance to see your pics, beautiful collection!

Do you wear the pendant day and night?


----------



## kowloontong

Thank you all for compliments.
Thinking of getting the butterfly ring(for my wedding), anyone has pictures of the butterfly ring?

ouija board:they are really small, i took a pic of them with the btf ring.

SuLi: that is lovely!


----------



## ouija board

^Thatnk you so much for the photo!!  I love the earrings; they're like diamond studs but in flower shape.  My wishlist is getting longer and more expensive!


----------



## sbelle

*bbk882* -- These are gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbelle

Does anyone own the small fleurette earrings?  I would love to see some modeling pictures if anyone could share them.

Here's a picture I found online.


----------



## Chloeloves

^ooh they are lovely, I have never seen these before, wonder what the dimensions are? I like the 5 motif matching necklace too..


----------



## sbelle

Chloeloves said:


> ^ooh they are lovely, I have never seen these before, *wonder what the dimensions are*? I like the 5 motif matching necklace too..



I was wondering the same thing.  I know what the carat weight is --1.10 tcw.

Anyone know the dimensions?


----------



## Swanky

I need to stay away from this thread ush:
I want a Rolex, DH wants to buy me diamond hoops instead. . . 
now I want about 3 things I see in this thread! The list is SO long!!!

It's good to want things right!?  Doesn't mean I'll get them all, but it's nice to have a list ready when the DH asks


----------



## sbelle

^I'm with you *swanky*!  This thread has gotten me into lots of trouble!

Dh just walked in when I was looking at a picture of the fluerette earrings and I was hoping he would say, "go ahead and get them if you want them!"--but not a word.  I think he has learned that he has to be careful when he says that.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I complained to a fellow tPFer about my LOOOONG wishlist, and she said "this is what being a girl is about.  You will always want new things and it will never end until you die."  Kinda scary but kinda true!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## twigski

*bbk882, kowloontong,suli*~Thanks for sharing, enjoy your pieces!!

*kohl_mascara*~I'm in the same boat. My VCA wishlist is too long!

*Birkin101*~thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## ofraredevice

Gorgeous pieces, everyone!  Congrats and thanks for sharing!  VCA pave is quite amazing.


----------



## bbk882

Chloeloves said:


> BBK - thank you so much for the pics, it is beautiful and I feel I will love the pendant irl, it has given me reassurance to see your pics, beautiful collection!
> 
> Do you wear the pendant day and night?


 
Chloeloves: you're welcome! To be honest, I haven't had the chance to wear this beauty yet because I tend to wear my other "no bling" VCA pieces, such as Vintage, Magic, & Lucky Alhambra, more often than the diamond necklaces. The Magic pave pendant does have lots of sparkles & it will definitely stand out in the crowd. Depends on your personal style & preference, I feel that this pendant is more suitable for dressy day or evening events. However, if you are the dressy type and/or live in areas where the norm is to wear sparkles & blings during the day, then this pendant will fit in perfectly... just my two cents  


Sbelle, Twigski, & Ofraredevice: thank you & you're welcome! VCA does make some gorgeous pave pieces... love 'em all 

I took a couple of pics with my WG & RG Magic pendants just for kicks... enjoy!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks bbk!!  I saw the necklace and the ring today at VCA, they are gorgeous... Congrats!!!


----------



## bbk882

Bethc said:


> Thanks bbk!! I saw the necklace and the ring today at VCA, they are gorgeous... Congrats!!!


 
Thanks Bethc!  Yes... IMO, those pave pieces are mesmerizing


----------



## bbk882

kowloontong said:


> Thank you all for compliments.
> Thinking of getting the butterfly ring(for my wedding), anyone has pictures of the butterfly ring?
> 
> ouija board:they are really small, i took a pic of them with the btf ring.
> 
> SuLi: that is lovely!


 

Congrats Kowloontong!  Beautiful choices!  I only have pics of the single & BTF yellow/white butterfly rings in my VCA catalogues.


----------



## mp4

Congrats *bbk882* and *SuLi*!!! Gorgeous!!!  *bbk882* would you mind posting a modeling picture?

*UAE* - I die!  Your necklace is amazing!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I need to stay away from this thread ush:
> I want a Rolex, DH wants to buy me diamond hoops instead. . .
> now I want about 3 things I see in this thread! The list is SO long!!!
> 
> It's good to want things right!?  Doesn't mean I'll get them all, but it's nice to have a list ready when the DH asks



Have you been to the VCA counter at Neimans north park? I was in the DFW today visiting fam so DH and I made a quick stop into VCA  and it was so much fun trying all the different jewels on!!! I fell head over heels for one of the Magic MOP Alhambra bracelets  I think DH was ready to get the heck out of that place after that lol!


----------



## ryu_chan

Since we were on the topic of the long wish list earlier, it made me curious.

What are the top 3 VCA pieces in your wish list? (I know this is hard to just pick 3).


----------



## Chloeloves

*bbk* - great collection of Magic pendants! I think I will be wearing the pave for evenings out or smart daytime - like you say keeping mop items for everything in between!

*kohl_mascara -* my wishlist is long and ever changing!

*Birkin101 -* thanks for all the pics!

my three wishlist items after the pave pendant are a ring - and im having huge trouble deciding, I like the Bird, Folie de Pres in sapphire/dia, the Noe, too many! some pave dia VA earrings and a Magic bracelet mop/yg...


----------



## surfergirljen

(This is just a quick summary of all the reveals that have been here lately!!)


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small fleurette earrings?  I would love to see some modeling pictures if anyone could share them.
> 
> Here's a picture I found online.











Just bumping this up.  Does anyone own these?  Would love to see a modeling picture!


----------



## Bethc

It's so great to see all of new purchases lately!!

So, as others have posted, the price increase was moved, my SA said they were redoing their computer systems, she said June or July, she'd let me know.  If what's happening with Cartier right now, due to their price increase March 1st, happens here, we're going to see a lot more to come!!

I tried on the Magic Pave diamond collection yesterday, each piece is amazing!  She kept saying a lot of pieces were out for the Oscars, it took me a minute to realize what she was saying, but that is so cool. 

While I was there, my SA was showing a couple engagement rings, each one was more amazing than the next... I was totally drooling!  The most incredible one was $1.5 mil.

For me, I am planning to get my 20 motif Turquoise/WG before the increase, so now I just need to focus on that, because I tend to get sidetracked easily!


----------



## Swanky

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Have you been to the VCA counter at Neimans north park? I was in the DFW today visiting fam so DH and I made a quick stop into VCA  and it was so much fun trying all the different jewels on!!! I fell head over heels for one of the Magic MOP Alhambra bracelets  I think DH was ready to get the heck out of that place after that lol!




No, I was in there last week and ran by it, LOL! I'm scared to stop


----------



## sjunky13

I can't even look at the pave. It is too gorgeous. That magic pendant is amazing.
I really would love a BTF ring of some kind. I am glad the price increase is being held off for a while.


----------



## ryu_chan

I am trying to decide between Frivole WG single motif with diamond and Socrate BTF ring before the price increase. This is a hard decision...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone! I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new VCA 10 motif MOP necklace, I also included a pendant by KC Designs and Chanel bag DH gave me for Valentines day along with my VCA necklace, enjoy!

1- VCA 10 motif MOP necklace
2-Necklace with 5in extender made by VCA and my 5 motif bracelet 
3-VCA 10 motif necklace attached to 5in extender 
4-VCA necklace attached to extender & 5 motif bracelet, Chanel timeless tote new style in black, and KC Designs pendant
5-Close up of KC Designs pendant, it has white diamonds and champagne diamonds with rose, yellow and white gold (love how the middle is a clover shape!)


----------



## kat99

^ really lovely gifts! Wear them in good health


----------



## Bethc

Wow, great gifts!!  Enjoy!


----------



## peppers90

beautiful, *Sprinkles&Bling*!  Congrats on all your goodies


----------



## ryu_chan

Springkles, Beautiful pieces!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new VCA 10 motif MOP necklace, I also included a pendant by KC Designs and Chanel bag DH gave me for Valentines day along with my VCA necklace, enjoy!
> 
> 1- VCA 10 motif MOP necklace
> 2-Necklace with 5in extender made by VCA and my 5 motif bracelet
> 3-VCA 10 motif necklace attached to 5in extender
> 4-VCA necklace attached to extender & 5 motif bracelet, Chanel timeless tote new style in black, and KC Designs pendant
> 5-Close up of KC Designs pendant, it has white diamonds and champagne diamonds with rose, yellow and white gold (love how the middle is a clover shape!)


 Beautifull peices! The 5 inch extender adds a lot to the necklace, it looks nice and long! ANd of course a gorgeous Chanel!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Kat99, thank you!!!

Bethc, thanks a lot!

Peppers90, aww thank you hon!

Ryu_chan, thank you!

Sjunky13, thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new VCA 10 motif MOP necklace, I also included a pendant by KC Designs and Chanel bag DH gave me for Valentines day along with my VCA necklace, enjoy!
> 
> 1- VCA 10 motif MOP necklace
> 2-Necklace with 5in extender made by VCA and my 5 motif bracelet
> 3-VCA 10 motif necklace attached to 5in extender
> 4-VCA necklace attached to extender & 5 motif bracelet, Chanel timeless tote new style in black, and KC Designs pendant
> 5-Close up of KC Designs pendant, it has white diamonds and champagne diamonds with rose, yellow and white gold (love how the middle is a clover shape!)



Look at you! That is so beautiful! Okay - how did you get a 5 inch extender?? Did you have to pay extra? Extender ENVY here! HAHAHAHA! I want one for my 20 motif to make it extra long like the magic ones!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

surfergirljen said:


> Look at you! That is so beautiful! Okay - how did you get a 5 inch extender?? Did you have to pay extra? Extender ENVY here! HAHAHAHA! I want one for my 20 motif to make it extra long like the magic ones!



Surfergirljen, thanks hon! My DH did not have to pay VCA anything for the extender but if they had not accommodated us we would not have purchased the 10 motif necklace because it is 16 3/4 inches long which does not fit me as I need an 18in in order for it to not choke me lol, but I needed a 5 inch extender so that I could also layer it with my Penny Preville necklace that DH gifted me for xmas. Not to mention my SA is one of the nicest and  most understanding people I have come across so I'm sure that helped my situation...


----------



## Swanky

WOW! Beautiful pieces Sprinkles!!!


----------



## fendibbag

*Sprinkles *Gorgeous collection!!! Your Dh is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Aww thanks Swanky, hope you get your first VCA piece soon! But be warned its very addicting!!!

Fendibbag, thanks so much! I think I agree with you, DH is a keeper!!!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles~ Love your new VCA and KC Designs Necklace!  I love the white gold in your
10 motif MOP!   Did you get it in Dallas?  I have used them for one VCA piece by my SA
is not there anymore.  I have nver connected with any of the SA's in the VCA section in 
NM.   They always seem so "out of it" and not very educated on the VCA line.  Maybe it's 
just bad timing.....
Let me know if you have better luck in Dallas.
Congrats on all your new pieces and the gorgeous Chanel!!


----------



## Tote

Today I saw a Magic Alhambra necklace in white gold with white and grey mother of pearl and some other stone I never heread of............it's a superlong necklace and Im totally in love..........Never got any VCA items before and this necklace is £12000 but I must have it, anyone have this necklace? you you like it as much as when you first got it? just how easy is it to wear? Im kind of thinking it goes with everything but I think Im trying to talk myself into getting it )


----------



## sbelle

Still wondering if anyone has the small fleurette earrings?







I did find this picture of Kirsten Dunst wearing what I think are the small ones..


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles~ Love your new VCA and KC Designs Necklace!  I love the white gold in your
> 10 motif MOP!   Did you get it in Dallas?  I have used them for one VCA piece by my SA
> is not there anymore.  I have nver connected with any of the SA's in the VCA section in
> NM.   They always seem so "out of it" and not very educated on the VCA line.  Maybe it's
> just bad timing.....
> Let me know if you have better luck in Dallas.
> Congrats on all your new pieces and the gorgeous Chanel!!



Kimber418, thanks so much sweetie! DH actually purchased it out of state so we got to save on tax, I also have not connected with the SA's at North Park I don't think they get trained on VCA to be honest with you but they did say that the gift card event is in March if you have a NM card which is nice...


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi gals, for those of you who have the vintage Alhambra bracelet, how long is it at standard length? Thanks for the help!


----------



## sbelle

^I just happen to know this -- 7 1/2 inches


----------



## Rockerchic

sbelle said:


> ^I just happen to know this -- 7 1/2 inches




Thanks sbelle! You are a font of vca info! So appreciate it!


----------



## twigski

sbelle said:


> Still wondering if anyone has the small fleurette earrings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find this picture of Kirsten Dunst wearing what I think are the small ones..


 
Sbelle~I don't have them but if you are looking for more pics do a search for Kelly Rutherford online. She wears hers all the time. Here's one pic I found.


----------



## G&Smommy

bbk882 said:


> Thanks everyone! As promised, here is a picture of the Magic pave pendant along with my Cosmos ring...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1338593
> 
> 
> let's not forget the cute Hello Kitty gift wrap
> 
> View attachment 1338596
> 
> 
> Twigski: Based on my recollection, I believe the pendant is around $18,000 USD.


 

Congrats!  I have tried on that pendant twice now and love it!  It is just stunning and even moreso IRL.  The sparkle is amazing!

Jennifer


----------



## bbk882

Sparkles&Bling - congrats on your vintage MOP set & your KC Design pendant is gorgeous! What a great idea to add a 5 in extender!!! I never thought of adding that to my vintage MOP set.

Sjunky13 - thank you. Just the single motif pave ring is TDF... imagine a BTF ring  I heard there is another price increase soon... am I mistaken??? No more price increase for this year would be

MP4 - thanks but I have to take a rain check for a modeling pic. I'm not big on modeling... 

Chloeloves - yes... those MOP pieces come in handy for everything else in between  

G&Smommy - thanks Jennifer! I couldn't agree with you more as I was taken away by the sparkles looking at it for the first time IRL.


----------



## sbelle

twigski said:


> Sbelle~I don't have them but if you are looking for more pics do a search for Kelly Rutherford online. She wears hers all the time. Here's one pic I found.



I had not seen her in them-- thanks so much for posting!


----------



## sjunky13

twigski said:


> Sbelle~I don't have them but if you are looking for more pics do a search for Kelly Rutherford online. She wears hers all the time. Here's one pic I found.


 She is soo pretty and elegant.


----------



## twigski

sbelle said:


> I had not seen her in them-- thanks so much for posting!


 
You're welcome  I just posted a few more in the VCA celebrity thread


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> It's so great to see all of new purchases lately!!
> 
> So, as others have posted, the price increase was moved, my SA said they were redoing their computer systems, she said June or July, she'd let me know.  If what's happening with Cartier right now, due to their price increase March 1st, happens here, we're going to see a lot more to come!!
> 
> I tried on the Magic Pave diamond collection yesterday, each piece is amazing!  She kept saying a lot of pieces were out for the Oscars, it took me a minute to realize what she was saying, but that is so cool.
> 
> While I was there, my SA was showing a couple engagement rings, each one was more amazing than the next... I was totally drooling!  The most incredible one was $1.5 mil.250772756451
> For me, I am planning to get my 20 motif Turquoise/WG before the increase,
> so now I just need to focus on that, because I tend to get sidetracked
> easily!


Hi Beth,
I am trying to stay focused as I want to purchase a 20 motif onyx WG when I go to NYC in July. I hopeI can save enough and also beat the price rise. Does the NY store have the onyx 20 motif readily available or is it just the luck of the draw?


----------



## sbelle

^*Suzie*, the onyx only comes in yellow gold.  When I have been in the NYC store it always seems that they have a good supply of the vintage alhambra line, including necklaces.  July will be here before you know it!


----------



## goyardlover

Help! I'm getting close to biting the bullet. I'm choosing between the vintage pendant and the magic pendant. I like both and can't decide on which to choose. Help!


----------



## ouija board

^Which stone are you considering for the vintage pendant? I personally like the size of the Magic pendant because it is more of a statement piece, but the vintage size is a nice size for everyday wear.  I'm no help...I plan to get both.


----------



## kimber418

I think it is personal taste.  I personally like the size of the vintage pendant because I wear
my YG tourquoise like an everyday necklace......with jeans or dresses......

I normally do not like bigger pendants on myself.  I love them on other people but it is
a personal thing.  Which one do you think you will wear more?


----------



## Brennamom

Can I ask, does anyone with a Sweet or a Vintage that wears it daily take it off for showering?  I'd never wear it swimming, but I'm used to not taking off my jewelry ever, but this is my first piece of MOP, so I worry....Thanks!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Hi Beth,
> I am trying to stay focused as I want to purchase a 20 motif onyx WG when I go to NYC in July. I hopeI can save enough and also beat the price rise. Does the NY store have the onyx 20 motif readily available or is it just the luck of the draw?



Hi, I'm in the same position, I'm saving for a 20 WG/Turq.  I don't think they make Onyx w/WG, I've only seen WG with MOP and Turq?

Either way, I would call ahead, if you want, I can PM you my SA's info.


----------



## goyardlover

It sounds like everyone is just as torn as I am about which to get! For reference I'm looking at the MOP I white gold. I just can't seem to make a decision. The magic pendant doesnt seem that big when I tried it on. But it's almost twice as much....hence my dilemma.  Ugh....help!


----------



## restricter

goyardlover said:


> It sounds like everyone is just as torn as I am about which to get! For reference I'm looking at the MOP I white gold. I just can't seem to make a decision. The magic pendant doesnt seem that big when I tried it on. But it's almost twice as much....hence my dilemma.  Ugh....help!



The Magic isn't that big, not really.  It is almost twice as much bit it makes a statement.  You really seem to be leaning in that direction.  Why not follow your heart?  Otherwise, you may feel like you "settled" for the vintage size.


----------



## goyardlover

^I agree. My heart is telling me to get the magic size but my wallet is telling me to go for vintage. I think I'll go for the bigger size. Wish me luck. I'm hoping to make my purchase by this week! Eek!


----------



## ouija board

If this helps at all, the vintage size that I have (rose gold pendant for breast cancer) feels much lighter than the Magic pendant that I tried on.  You almost can't tell that you are wearing it, which is nice for an everyday necklace, but if you want a necklace that feels more substantial and has more visual impact, then I say go with the Magic one.


----------



## restricter

I have both.  Do you need side by side comparison pics?


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I have both. Do you need side by side comparison pics?


 
Does a Bear.....?


----------



## goyardlover

restricter said:


> I have both.  Do you need side by side comparison pics?



Yes!!! That woul be really helpful!


----------



## park56

Brennamom said:


> Can I ask, does anyone with a Sweet or a Vintage that wears it daily take it off for showering?  I'd never wear it swimming, but I'm used to not taking off my jewelry ever, but this is my first piece of MOP, so I worry....Thanks!



hi there! I have several of the MOP pieces. To protect the luster of the MOP, I would not wear them while in the water. My VCA SA told me that it's near impossible (or flat out impossible) to restore the luster.  If any of you guys hear differently, I would love to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## restricter

goyardlover said:


> Yes!!! That woul be really helpful!



OK, will do this evening when I get home from work.


----------



## restricter

*VCA in action, as modeled by Jinjy, proving that boys can wear alhambra too.*


----------



## lubird217

awwwwwwwww I love Jinjy!!! 

It looks perfect!


----------



## Candice0985

aw I love how Jinjy models the alhambra!! 

my russian blue sometimes sits pretty and i'll let him wear a necklace as well LOL my kitten is wirey and crazy so she gets no where near jewellery!!


----------



## restricter

But do you let them wear your bracelets like tiaras?  My girl will put up with it.


----------



## Candice0985

haha my russian blue lets me, but he's 7. my kitten (lady bogart) is nuts! maybe if she was sleepy


----------



## restricter

^^  Very regal!!!  

Do we need to start a Pets in Bling thread?


----------



## Candice0985

haha we should! tucker (russian blue) loves being dressed up, he feels very pretty LOL

you start the thread restricter, i'll follow suit...Jinjy is the jewellery model king


----------



## restricter

Candice0985 said:


> haha we should! tucker (russian blue) loves being dressed up, he feels very pretty LOL
> 
> you start the thread restricter, i'll follow suit...Jinjy is the jewellery model king




Tucker is a handsome boy!

OK, I'll put the thread up a bit later.  It'll break up the day for me and give me something to look forward to.


----------



## Candice0985

I'm looking forward to seeing jinjy's modelling pics! i'll post later too. I have a meeting this afternoon, so i'll post some more after wards


----------



## justlurking

OH MY GOSH...I love the turn this thread just took!  I'll be anxiously awaiting the new one!


----------



## Brennamom

park56 said:


> hi there! I have several of the MOP pieces. To protect the luster of the MOP, I would not wear them while in the water. My VCA SA told me that it's near impossible (or flat out impossible) to restore the luster.  If any of you guys hear differently, I would love to know.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks Park56!  Funny, since MOP comes from water originally, no?  Of course, not soaped, shampoo'd and conditioned water, so I understand.  I'm just lazy.


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Thanks Park56!  Funny, since MOP comes from water originally, no?  Of course, not soaped, shampoo'd and conditioned water, so I understand.  I'm just lazy.



That's what DH says about leather...cows don't have to wear raincoats, why should a leather bag need protection against rain?


----------



## goyardlover

restricter said:


> *VCA in action, as modeled by Jinjy, proving that boys can wear alhambra too.*



Adorable. Is this the magic size? Could u take one side by side? TIA!


----------



## restricter

goyardlover said:


> Adorable. Is this the magic size? Could u take one side by side? TIA!




This is the vintage size.  I'll take a proper picture for you this evening.  I was just clowning around while getting ready for work this morning.


----------



## graycat5

Brennamom said:


> Can I ask, does anyone with a Sweet or a Vintage that wears it daily take it off for showering?  I'd never wear it swimming, but I'm used to not taking off my jewelry ever, but this is my first piece of MOP, so I worry....Thanks!




ACK!!  Take it off, *Brennamom*!  The MOP (and other stones as well) is natural and porous and you'll gunk it up with soap, shampoo and conditioner...  Same goes for body lotions, perfumes, etc.


----------



## bink

LOVE the photos, Restricter and Candice!  We have four cats and we were just discussing what a perfect match one of them is with VCA. Perhaps I will have to get on the bandwagon and post some photos as well!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> ^*Suzie*, the onyx only comes in yellow gold.  When I have been in the NYC store it always seems that they have a good supply of the vintage alhambra line, including necklaces.  July will be here before you know it!



Oh no, how disappointing. I was sure that I have seen someone somewhere wearing one or talking about one.


----------



## restricter

For *Goyardlover* - comparison pics of vintage versus magic, as demonstrated by Winky:


----------



## surfergirljen

Restricter you and Winky are TOO FUNNY!! LOL... Gorgeous pendants!!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey ladies!

If you theoretically had $3,000 to spend at VCA... what would you buy?


----------



## sjunky13

surfergirljen said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> If you theoretically had $3,000 to spend at VCA... what would you buy?


 You already have a few bracelets right? If you didn't I would say a bracelet. What about ear studs? 
I think the Perlee rings are really pretty, you could get a non diamond and a pair of perlee hoops.
If you want alahambra, I would get a pair of earrings. I want the 2 motif magic MOP so bad, but they are 4600.


----------



## restricter

surfergirljen said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> If you theoretically had $3,000 to spend at VCA... what would you buy?



What about a single motif Magic pendant?  It's Winky-approved!


----------



## fendibbag

*Surfergirljen* How about the vintage MOP ring with the diamond? I have been drooling over it!!

*Restricter* Winky is a pro at jewelry modeling! What a cutie!!


----------



## ouija board

Winky's taste in jewelry is awesome! But did he approve of Jinjy modeling his necklace earlier? 

Surfergirljen, how about a butterfly or a vintage Alhambra ring?  I like the Perlee suggestion, too; maybe a couple of the small rings stacked?


----------



## goyardlover

restricter said:


> For *Goyardlover* - comparison pics of vintage versus magic, as demonstrated by Winky:



I DIE!!!! I am really loving the magic size.  I think this answers my question....


----------



## restricter

goyardlover said:


> I DIE!!!! I am really loving the magic size.  I think this answers my question....



And may I say, I told you so?


----------



## Rockerchic

^^ beautiful necklaces. What does the vintage clover measure and what does the magic measure? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## mattking2000

VC&A's new watches for 2011, courtesy of Ariel Adams.  The collection is called the VCA Cadrans Extraordinaires, with an emphasis on the dial art rather than internal movements (provided by Jaeger LeCoultre).  The theme this year seems to be mothers and children, espeically of african and arctic animals.  each watch is limited to 22 pieces each!


----------



## mattking2000

Part II:




























The elephant one is calling out my name, anyone want to hazard a guess on prices?


----------



## kat99

Their watches are so beautiful, thanks for posting.


----------



## kimber418

Love the colors.  Stunning!


----------



## bink

Those are beautiful!  And I love the Mother/children theme.  Scared of the price though...


----------



## sbelle

Those watches are incredible!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

This was wonderful to wake up to!
Absolutely, gorgeous watches!
Thanks so much for posting.  Now...the price... I get the feeling I may not be getting one of these for Mother's Day.


----------



## surfergirljen

ouija board said:


> Winky's taste in jewelry is awesome! But did he approve of Jinjy modeling his necklace earlier?
> 
> Surfergirljen, how about a butterfly or a vintage Alhambra ring?  I like the Perlee suggestion, too; maybe a couple of the small rings stacked?



That would be pretty! Am considering a second turquoise bracelet so I can maybe link up a necklace?


----------



## surfergirljen

By the way if anyone is looking for a Rose Gold/ MOP Magic Breast Cancer pendant the Naples store has one more! Contact:


Carly Stewart

Store Director
Van Cleef & Arpels
5495-21 Tamiami Trail N.
Naples, Fl 34108
T:239-254-8845
F:239-254-8846
C:239-565-0157


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> That would be pretty! Am considering a second turquoise bracelet so I can maybe link up a necklace?



Love this idea, but seems like you had trouble matching turquoise before....


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Love this idea, but seems like you had trouble matching turquoise before....



Yeah I'd have to get lucky to match them...


----------



## sbelle

^I still love the idea though!


----------



## Suzie

Suzie said:


> Oh no, how disappointing. I was sure that I have seen someone somewhere wearing one or talking about one.


 
Now that my dream about owning a 20 motif onyx with WH is dashed does anyone know if they have any form of onyx with white gold?


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie,  I was checking out the price thread of VCA, and someone has posted prices of white gold/onyx?  i think.  unless it was the Magic line.  Please check it out in case you were right that it does exist....


----------



## Chloeloves

^yikes!  I am waiting on a turquiose set one item is in stock and waiting the other is due in ~ I hope they are a match!


----------



## sbelle

wantitneedit said:


> Suzie,  I was checking out the price thread of VCA, and someone has posted prices of white gold/onyx?  i think.  unless it was the Magic line.  Please check it out in case you were right that it does exist....



I just looked and I see it listed there, but I am thinking it is a mistake. When I first started buying VCA I asked about this combination--onyx and wg--and was told that it was not made.


----------



## goyardlover

Can anyone tell me what sizes does the perlee bangle come in and how it compares to the Cartier love bracelet sizing???


----------



## mp4

OMG...the watches are amazing!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Chloeloves said:


> ^yikes!  I am waiting on a turquiose set one item is in stock and waiting the other is due in ~ I hope they are a match!



Yeah it can be tricky! Especially if you are linking up. I've seen/compared a lot of them and found at least 5 shades of turquoise from rich and dark to milky and light... crossing my fingers you find a match!!


----------



## ouija board

Rockerchic said:


> ^^ beautiful necklaces. What does the vintage clover measure and what does the magic measure? Many thanks for your help!



Hey, Rockerchic, I measured my vintage pendant, and it is 15 mm in diameter.  I don't have the Magic size, but from what I recall the last time I tried it on, it was at least an inch across.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Suzie, I was checking out the price thread of VCA, and someone has posted prices of white gold/onyx? i think. unless it was the Magic line. Please check it out in case you were right that it does exist....


 
Maybe it was a mistake, I can't see one on the website. I can't see any onyx at all with white gold. I wonder do they make the red stone with WG, otherwise I guess I could go for turquoise.


----------



## ouija board

I've only seen WG with turquoise and MOP. For what it's worth, I tried on the 20 motif onyx/YG, and I am in love.  I never considered any of the onyx pieces, but now, that 20 motif necklace is on my wishlist


----------



## kat99

goyardlover said:


> Can anyone tell me what sizes does the perlee bangle come in and how it compares to the Cartier love bracelet sizing???




The sizes are small, medium and large. 

The small I would say is smaller than a Cartier size 16. Medium is around a Cartier size 17/18, not sure about large.

The thing to keep in mind is the bangle is more of an oval (in my opinion more of a natural shape for your wrist) than the love bangle so it will fit differently. The small Perlee is technically the same size as the Cartier 16 but I wear a 16 bracelet and couldn't fit the small Perlee. I do recommend do you go try them on.


----------



## twigski

Suzie said:


> Maybe it was a mistake, I can't see one on the website. I can't see any onyx at all with white gold. I wonder do they make the red stone with WG, otherwise I guess I could go for turquoise.


 
I think the vintage alhambra line only makes wht MOP, turquoise, chalcedony in WG. I have yet to see it in onyx. It may be possible as a special order?? The modern alhambra has grey MOP in WG.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Suzie said:


> Maybe it was a mistake, I can't see one on the website. I can't see any onyx at all with white gold. I wonder do they make the red stone with WG, otherwise I guess I could go for turquoise.



Hi Suzie! I also love onyx and wish they made it in white gold as I wear mainly white gold but I actually purchased the 5 motif yellow gold/onyx bracelet which I'll receive tomorrow, I think if you love the onyx but have doubts as I did with the yellow gold you should try it on if you have a VCA near you, it might look different then you think once you see it in person as I did... I plan on layering mine with my other bracelets which is nice to have different golds and stones mixed together. Good luck choosing, I'm sure you will find something that works perfectly for you!


----------



## Suzie

twigski said:


> I think the vintage alhambra line only makes wht MOP, turquoise, chalcedony in WG. I have yet to see it in onyx. It may be possible as a special order?? The modern alhambra has grey MOP in WG.


 
Is chalcedony the red stone?


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for all of your replies ladies.

Unfortunately, I am in Australia and VCA has not reached these convict shores yet, so no trying on for me. But my heart is set on a WG necklace so I will wait till my US trip in July and hopefully have enought money saved to have a choice.

Torquoise would be good for a gal that wears a lot of black? Red & black are my favourite colours though. Ah, decisions!!


----------



## twigski

Suzie said:


> Is chalcedony the red stone?


 
Chalcedony looks like the wht MOP but w/more marbling. The red is the carnelian. You can't go wrong with any VCA item though


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks


----------



## daluu

Suzie said:


> Is chalcedony the red stone?




it is blue-ish/ gray irl. lovely.


----------



## fussykiki

Birthday + anniversary gift from bf...

Charms Mini watch....


----------



## Longchamp

What a fun beautiful watch


----------



## kat99

fussykiki said:


> Birthday + anniversary gift from bf...
> 
> Charms Mini watch....



Congratulations! What a beautiful watch, I love that the charms rotate all around, it's one of my favorite aspects of VCA watches.

What a lovely gift from the bf


----------



## bbk882

Congratulations!  What an elegant but fun watch


----------



## Suzie

Your watch is stunning, what a gorgeous gift.


----------



## *emma*

*fussykiki*, love your new watch!


----------



## sbelle

What a beautiful watch!  It deserves a bigger picture!!


----------



## ryu_chan

Yes, the watch is really beautiful! Love it!


----------



## lubird217

that really is so beautiful, especially blown up big for us to see and enjoy


----------



## kimber418

My husband brought me this Van Cleef Sweet bracelet home from Harrods
Van Cleef in London.   It is so "sweet".........Love it with my love bracelet.

BTW does anyone know if the sweet collection from Van Cleef is supposed
to come with papers, etc.  Mine was simply in a Van Cleef box with 
no pouch.  It was a beautiful box on a black velvet pillow.   So different
than my usual vintage alhambra collection pieces I have purchased.

Anyone?


----------



## kat99

kimber418 said:


> My husband brought me this Van Cleef Sweet bracelet home from Harrods
> Van Cleef in London.   It is so "sweet".........Love it with my love bracelet.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if the sweet collection from Van Cleef is supposed
> to come with papers, etc.  Mine was simply in a Van Cleef box with
> no pouch.  It was a beautiful box on a black velvet pillow.   So different
> than my usual vintage alhambra collection pieces I have purchased.
> 
> Anyone?



What a nice gift! I would still love a VCA item in turquoise, yours is lovely


----------



## restricter

kimber418 said:


> My husband brought me this Van Cleef Sweet bracelet home from Harrods
> Van Cleef in London.   It is so "sweet".........Love it with my love bracelet.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if the sweet collection from Van Cleef is supposed
> to come with papers, etc.  Mine was simply in a Van Cleef box with
> no pouch.  It was a beautiful box on a black velvet pillow.   So different
> than my usual vintage alhambra collection pieces I have purchased.
> 
> Anyone?



I think it depends on what packaging they have handy but you should have a Certificate of Authenticity.  When I bought my Magic pendant, the SA forgot to include the COA and I had to call to have one sent.  You may want to do this too.

Anyway, HUGE congats on your sweet bracelet from your sweet hubby!


----------



## kimber418

Thanks restricter!  I will call them...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

call them


----------



## iamy

fussykiki said:


> Birthday + anniversary gift from bf...
> 
> Charms Mini watch....


 
I've been eyeing this watch for a long time.  Is it mini or small?  My SA told me the mini not in stock yet.  I really want to see and try it in person.  Does it come with two straps?  Can you choose the colors?  TIA!


----------



## loves

auuugh kimber i popped by my store here but all the stores ran out of stock on that exact same bracelet. i'd so love it for summer!

it is so pretty on you!!! congrats


----------



## loves

fussykiki loves it on you!


----------



## daluu

it is such a CUTE bracelet. love it!


----------



## kimber418

Thanks everyone!  I just love it.  It is sort of crazy but the only thing I hate about it is
that I have to take it off!  

It is also a tiny bit to big on me so I am going to get it shortened a bit also.  I am so used
to the vintage alhambra that I was never interested in the sweet ~ THANK YOU JEWELRY
FORUM!  What would I do without you for all of my jewelry obsessions!!!!


----------



## Lanier

kimber418 said:


> My husband brought me this Van Cleef Sweet bracelet home from Harrods
> Van Cleef in London.   It is so "sweet".........Love it with my love bracelet.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if the sweet collection from Van Cleef is supposed
> to come with papers, etc.  Mine was simply in a Van Cleef box with
> no pouch.  It was a beautiful box on a black velvet pillow.   So different
> than my usual vintage alhambra collection pieces I have purchased.
> 
> Anyone?



This is my dream combination - Love bracelet + VCA sweet bracelet! I adore it and it looks amazing on your wrist! 

Can the sweet alhambra bracelet be shortened?


----------



## fussykiki

iamy said:


> I've been eyeing this watch for a long time.  Is it mini or small?  My SA told me the mini not in stock yet.  I really want to see and try it in person.  Does it come with two straps?  Can you choose the colors?  TIA!



It is a mini.  I have extremely small wrist so it probably looks like a small. It comes with a black satin and white crocodile leather strap. And bf also ordered a purple crocodile strap for me but it will take 2 months to come. 

I got mine in HK (I live in HK) and they told me there are not a lot of stock. And the watch was hold by another customer but they sell it to my bf first.


----------



## fussykiki

Thank you everyone for your compliments!  I enjoy my watch a lot and can't help staring at it at work all the time.


----------



## iamy

fussykiki said:


> It is a mini. I have extremely small wrist so it probably looks like a small. It comes with a black satin and white crocodile leather strap. And bf also ordered a purple crocodile strap for me but it will take 2 months to come.
> 
> I got mine in HK (I live in HK) and they told me there are not a lot of stock. And the watch was hold by another customer but they sell it to my bf first.


 
Thank you.  Does the croco strap come in original set or you have to pay extra for it?  May I also know which boutique your BF got this one for you?


----------



## vancleef fan

*Fussykiki*
Happy belated and many congratulations on a beautiful watch... I just love it, it looks much prettier on than in the catalogue !!


----------



## honeybeez

how much is the 'mother and child' watch ? it is such a beauty!!


----------



## pazt

sbelle said:


> What a beautiful watch!  It deserves a bigger picture!!



LOVE this watch!


----------



## fussykiki

iamy said:


> Thank you.  Does the croco strap come in original set or you have to pay extra for it?  May I also know which boutique your BF got this one for you?



The original set comes with two straps. Bf got it from a watch shop in Central, Hong
Kong.


----------



## fussykiki

honeybeez said:


> how much is the 'mother and child' watch ? it is such a beauty!!



It is listed HK$79000. Approximately USD10000


----------



## mattking2000

^^ err is this for the "les cadrans extraordinaires"?  Because if it is, that's a ridiculously low price for a limited edition vca piece with precious stones and a jaeger movement...  I'm not saying that the price is wrong, it's just...a lot lower than my expectations?


----------



## fussykiki

mattking2000 said:


> ^^ err is this for the "les cadrans extraordinaires"? Because if it is, that's a ridiculously low price for a limited edition vca piece with precious stones and a jaeger movement... I'm not saying that the price is wrong, it's just...a lot lower than my expectations?


 
I don't think this watch is limited edition.  Check this one out >> http://www.butterboom.com/2010/12/10/van-cleef-arpel-charmming/

I am glad it is one affordable piece of watch, otherwise, I won't be able to own one.


----------



## fussykiki

vancleef fan said:


> *Fussykiki*
> Happy belated and many congratulations on a beautiful watch... I just love it, it looks much prettier on than in the catalogue !!


 
Thank you *Vancleef fan.  *Yes, it looks much nicer in real life.  When the watch first came out, vca mailed me a catalogue and I tho, it is such an ugly watch.


----------



## fussykiki

Here is a pic with the white strap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While having the shop to punch extra holes to the watch straps... My friend tried this HKD1.9M VCA watch.


----------



## honeybeez

Wow, it is such a great price then.. I thought it would be like 30k usd or something.
Fussykiki, do u have the mother n child watch? Can post some picture please... Thx.


----------



## fussykiki

honeybeez said:


> Wow, it is such a great price then.. I thought it would be like 30k usd or something.
> Fussykiki, do u have the mother n child watch? Can post some picture please... Thx.


 
Oops, I think I have completely mistaken the "mother & child watch".  I tho you mean the watch I have from by bf.  I just ran a search online and found out what you mean.  I have seen the watch in the shop.  I remember it is a quite expensive watch...


----------



## honeybeez

Do u still remember how much is it??


----------



## iamy

fussykiki said:


> Here is a pic with the white strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While having the shop to punch extra holes to the watch straps... My friend tried this HKD1.9M VCA watch.


 Beautiful & stunning!!!
Is the Central shop the one listed in butterboom?  Did you pay extra for the white croco strap?  Is the price fixed or you have some room for it?  Sorry asking so many questions...  because my DH is going to HK this weekend!  I might arrange him extra trip!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> My husband brought me this Van Cleef Sweet bracelet home from Harrods
> Van Cleef in London.   It is so "sweet".........Love it with my love bracelet.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if the sweet collection from Van Cleef is supposed
> to come with papers, etc.  Mine was simply in a Van Cleef box with
> no pouch.  It was a beautiful box on a black velvet pillow.   So different
> than my usual vintage alhambra collection pieces I have purchased.
> 
> Anyone?



That looks so cute!!! I want one


----------



## kimber418

Thanks Sprinkles & Bling,

Evidently they are tricky to find.  The sweet collection has gotten very popular in the last 6 months.  My DH goes to London on business every six weeks.   I had mentioned I wanted a sweet VCA butterfly a few months ago.  He called ahead and had a VCA salesgirl get one in for him.  He offered his credit card to hold it and she said "oh no, it will be here".....

Well, went he went to Harrods to pick it up, someone had sold it.  So it took about 5 days to locate another WG sweet butterfly bracelet.  Not the best service @ the VCA in Harrods compared to the Chicago store where I usually shop when visiting my family.

I still have to call to inquire about the certificate and a pouch to store it in.  It really bugs me when you have to call to get what you were suppose to get in the first place!

But....I do love the bracelet.  It goes with everything and I love it with my WG love bracelet!

Wish we could open a VCA in Austin!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Thanks Sprinkles & Bling,
> 
> Evidently they are tricky to find.  The sweet collection has gotten very popular in the last 6 months.  My DH goes to London on business every six weeks.   I had mentioned I wanted a sweet VCA butterfly a few months ago.  He called ahead and had a VCA salesgirl get one in for him.  He offered his credit card to hold it and she said "oh no, it will be here".....
> 
> Well, went he went to Harrods to pick it up, someone had sold it.  So it took about 5 days to locate another WG sweet butterfly bracelet.  Not the best service @ the VCA in Harrods compared to the Chicago store where I usually shop when visiting my family.
> 
> I still have to call to inquire about the certificate and a pouch to store it in.  It really bugs me when you have to call to get what you were suppose to get in the first place!
> 
> But....I do love the bracelet.  It goes with everything and I love it with my WG love bracelet!
> 
> Wish we could open a VCA in Austin!



I also think this collection is very popular because I was trying to locate the sweet bracelet in rose gold with the red heart and the place I normally purchase my VCA from did not have it and they did mention these pieces fly out the store!

 Aren't the sales associates in Chicago so nice? My DH purchased a vintage 5 motif onyx from them recently and they were so nice and helpful! They sent everything plus a travel pouch for my necklace that I didn't buy from them, that was really sweet of them!

I love how your sweet butterfly looks with your Love bracelet, I wanted the sweet red heart to also wear alongside my rose gold Love bracelet so I might call the Chicago VCA and see if they have it! I also really wish we had a VCA here or at least a counter at Neimans!  it would be so nice, I would be there everyday lol


----------



## kim_mac

i know how much i love eye candy on tpf so here's my contribution to the sweet alhambra bracelet discussion.  i kinda prefer pairing the love bracelet with the sweet alhambra over the 5 motif.  probably because the sweet butterfly has an o-ring to make it smaller and fit tight like the love bracelet.  my 5 motif bracelet is really big on me so it didn't really go well with the love bracelet. all three felt like overkill.  enjoy!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG Gorgeousness Kim Mac!!! I'll have something close to that soon! (no sweet but the other two, sans diamonds!!)


----------



## fussykiki

honeybeez said:


> Do u still remember how much is it??



See if I will have a chance to stop by the shop and check out the price for you.


----------



## fussykiki

iamy said:


> Beautiful & stunning!!!
> Is the Central shop the one listed in butterboom?  Did you pay extra for the white croco strap?  Is the price fixed or you have some room for it?  Sorry asking so many questions...  because my DH is going to HK this weekend!  I might arrange him extra trip!



The shop I got the watch said they dun have any more Charms Mini. You can ask your husband to check out other watch shops in HK. The shops listed at butterroom is the VCA shops. So, if you get the watch there, it will be no discount. I think bf managed to get 20% off from the listed price. The whole set comes with two straps, so no extra cost. Additional strap is about HK$2000,


----------



## Lanier

kim_mac said:


> i know how much i love eye candy on tpf so here's my contribution to the sweet alhambra bracelet discussion.  i kinda prefer pairing the love bracelet with the sweet alhambra over the 5 motif.  probably because the sweet butterfly has an o-ring to make it smaller and fit tight like the love bracelet.  my 5 motif bracelet is really big on me so it didn't really go well with the love bracelet. all three felt like overkill.  enjoy!



It's stunning!  I especially love the sweet alhambra bracelet with the Love bracelet. It's my dream combination! Thank you so much for sharing your gorgeous bracelets.


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> i know how much i love eye candy on tpf so here's my contribution to the sweet alhambra bracelet discussion. i kinda prefer pairing the love bracelet with the sweet alhambra over the 5 motif. probably because the sweet butterfly has an o-ring to make it smaller and fit tight like the love bracelet. my 5 motif bracelet is really big on me so it didn't really go well with the love bracelet. all three felt like overkill. enjoy!


 

LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it! Now i really can't wait for mine. Will you get your links shortened? I hope mine fits right!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> i know how much i love eye candy on tpf so here's my contribution to the sweet alhambra bracelet discussion.  i kinda prefer pairing the love bracelet with the sweet alhambra over the 5 motif.  probably because the sweet butterfly has an o-ring to make it smaller and fit tight like the love bracelet.  my 5 motif bracelet is really big on me so it didn't really go well with the love bracelet. all three felt like overkill.  enjoy!



I love all the combinations but on you it does look best with just the Love and sweet together, I love stacking my two 5 motifs with my Love but I have larger wrist so it suits me just fine, I love the butterfly its just so sweet, you have a lovely trio!!!


----------



## kim_mac

Thank you all for the lovely compliments. I hadn't really thought to pair the love and sweet Alhambra but all this talk made me put them on and I LOVE the combo. I don't want to shorten my 5 motif so I'll probably wear that one alone but the sweet butterfly is shorter so it works perfectly. Thank you for giving me the idea in the first place. VCA and Cartier are my absolute favorite for jewelry!


----------



## iamy

fussykiki said:


> The shop I got the watch said they dun have any more Charms Mini. You can ask your husband to check out other watch shops in HK. The shops listed at butterroom is the VCA shops. So, if you get the watch there, it will be no discount. I think bf managed to get 20% off from the listed price. The whole set comes with two straps, so no extra cost. Additional strap is about HK$2000,


20%&#65311;  That's a great info I'll keep that in mind. I'll be in HK in June. And hope some new stocks already coming in!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## kimber418

kim_mac~

I love your combination of your love with sweet and vintage alhambra!  Aren't they all
so fun to wear together?   I was going to get my sweet WG shortened til I discovered
it worked to used the O ring and it fits perfectly next to my love!  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## mattking2000

fussykiki said:


> Oops, I think I have completely mistaken the "mother & child watch". I tho you mean the watch I have from by bf. I just ran a search online and found out what you mean. I have seen the watch in the shop. I remember it is a quite expensive watch...


 

Whoops, seems like we both had a little miscommunication on our parts ..   Your charms watch is so beautiful, by the way!  It looks much better than the catalogue picture.

I just picked up the watch catalogue from the jewelry show in HK, the listed price for each of the Mother and Child watches (animals - polar and african) are 717,000 HKD. The movement is Piaget.

There is also a set of four watches for 2,065,000 HKD that have a hot air balloon, volcano, asteroids, and one more I forget sold as a set.


----------



## justlurking

kim_mac....

After seeing your gorgeous pics, I decided I MUST get that sweet alhambra to go with my LOVE with diamonds! Then I woke up and remembered I don't have a LOVE bracelet (diamonds or otherwise) 

Seriously, the LOVE paired with the sweet is really lovely. Is the chain part of the 5 motif bracelet the same thickness as a single vintage alhambra pendant? Because I noticed how thin the chain on the sweet is compared to the 5 motif. Would you say the thickness of the chain on the sweet could be compared to the chain on a Tiffany DBTY? Or maybe a little thicker? I have a single motif necklace and LOVE the chain on it. Does the sweet chain seem sturdy enough? Thanks and wear all your beautiful goodies in good health!

ETA: I just held up my necklace to the middle pic, the one with both VCA bracelets. My motif looks exactly the same size as the pic of the 5 motif, yet the chain looked quite a bit thicker on your bracelet. Is the chain on the 5 motif thicker than on the pendant, or is it my computer playing eye tricks on me? I've never seen one in person...no boutique here. Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## kim_mac

I don't have the single motif pendant so I can't say if the chain on the 5 motif is thicker. You can call a boutique to find out. I compared the sweet bracelet with my Tiffany dbty and the chain is the same thickness. Upon a closer look the sweet chain looks a little thicker but not as dense of that makes sense. I think the chain is sturdy enough to wear.  The only pain is having to put it on and taking off if you want to wear everyday. I'll just pair them once in awhile because I'm lazy.


----------



## peppers90

*kim_mac*  can't go wrong with Cartier and VCA!  Lovely combo


----------



## sjunky13

Well, I have my Alahambra bracelet and it is too big. It hangs really low and can fall off easy. I had them add a half of an inch and it looks like they added an inch! 
Now I need to have links removed. 
Also is there supposed to be a mark on the clasp? It says VCA really small on the lobster clasp. Other than that, I love it!!! I can see how they become addicting. I would love a pair of earrings now!


----------



## lilladyboss

Hi ladies, not sure if I'm allowed to post here but I really do need some help. Does anyone know the price of a vintage Alhambra single pendant (clover) necklace in yellow gold and black onyx in Paris and London? I have checked the worldwide pricelist thread but it doesn't have this information. Thank you!!


----------



## kimber418

Kristi Alley was wearing a gorgeous VCA vintage alhambra tonight on Jay Leno.
It seemed longer than usual....did anyone see.  Will look for photo....


----------



## periogirl28

Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.


----------



## kat99

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



Beautiful! What lovely gifts


----------



## loves

periogirl... beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

*kat99, loves* thanks!


----------



## ouija board

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



 Very pretty, and such a sweet gift from DH and DS!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Kristi Alley was wearing a gorgeous VCA vintage alhambra tonight on Jay Leno.
> It seemed longer than usual....did anyone see.  Will look for photo....



I saw her and totally missed it!  Did you find photo?


----------



## sbelle

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



Such a *sweet * dh!!


----------



## Lanier

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



 your two sweets necklaces!


----------



## kimber418

periogirl,

love your new sweets.  are you going to wear them together?  they are beautiful!


----------



## Brennamom

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



Dang-it!  Just when I convinced myself I didn't need that exact combo!!


----------



## kimber418

Here is a bad photo of Kristi Alley on Leno last night.  It looks like her necklace is the Vintage Alhambra Magic.....maybe MOP and Onyx?


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Dang-it!  Just when I convinced myself I didn't need that exact combo!!



Oh, but you do! Look at it my way...butterfly is for you, heart is for DD when she grows up. Half my jewelry and bags are "for DD when she grows up"


----------



## Liberté

Does anyone have an vC&A watch here? Any experiences with them?


----------



## restricter

ouija board said:


> Oh, but you do! Look at it my way...butterfly is for you, heart is for DD when she grows up. Half my jewelry and bags are "for DD when she grows up"



As a single person, I justify my purchases that the jewelry is Winky's and the bags/scarves/other luxury goods are Jinjy's and it all works out.  The cat treats really are theirs, though.


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> Oh, but you do! Look at it my way...butterfly is for you, heart is for DD when she grows up. Half my jewelry and bags are "for DD when she grows up"



ush:


----------



## sbelle

Let's make this a little bigger so I can see it a little better!


----------



## lubird217

Sort of seems like the magic? no? there seem to be three different sizes in the motifs?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.



They look so nice together, I love that combo!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Here is a bad photo of Kristi Alley on Leno last night.  It looks like her necklace is the Vintage Alhambra Magic.....maybe MOP and Onyx?



Thanks for posting this. I need this necklace lol, DH thinks I'm way too addicted to VCA


----------



## periogirl28

Thanks *Brennamom, kimber 418, lanier, sbelle, ouija board*. I love that they go well together and can also be worn separately. Eyeing a bracelet next!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know the price of a vintage alhambra in turquoise?  And, is there a price increase looming???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I just called the VCA store in Las Vegas, and here are they prices for pieces I'm interested in.

Vintage Alhambra 10 motif in turquoise      $7,100.00

20 motif     $14,200.00

Earclips     $3,400.00

And, something I didn't know......they've started charging for even an extension of 1 inch.  It's something like $200 per inch.  UGH!


----------



## Brennamom

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just called the VCA store in Las Vegas, and here are they prices for pieces I'm interested in.
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 10 motif in turquoise $7,100.00
> 
> 20 motif $14,200.00
> 
> Earclips $3,400.00
> 
> And, something I didn't know......they've started charging for even an extension of 1 inch. It's something like $200 per inch. UGH!


 
Gotta love a VCA that is open till 11pm or midnight, PST, no?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Brennamom said:


> Gotta love a VCA that is open till 11pm or midnight, PST, no?



LOL!  Not only that, *B'mom,* but the SA I talked to when we were there a couple of weeks ago happened to be working, too.  Sometimes it pays to be night owl on the east coast.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> And, something I didn't know......they've started charging for even an extension of 1 inch.  It's something like $200 per inch.  UGH!



What the heck???:cry:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> What the heck???:cry:



Yep!  She said they started doing it this month, and that she had to charge someone today to lengthen a necklace they bought.    I knew I'd waited too long to start collecting VCA.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Periogirl28*, your sweets are very pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

Hey, if you buy from NM they don't charge. I got the bracelt and they added an inch and a half. It was wayyy too big, now they are taking an inch out,all with no charge. 
I hope this wont effect the purchases in the future. Maybe it is by region or relationship with store? I hope they don't because I know I need inches added for any necklaces I would like.


----------



## periogirl28

Accessorize*me said:


> *Periogirl28*, your sweets are very pretty!


 

Thanks! Coming for you, I take it as a gracious compliment.  Can just see you and DD with matching sweets!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep!  She said they started doing it this month, and that she had to charge someone today to lengthen a necklace they bought.    I knew I'd waited too long to start collecting VCA.



What VCA store do you use?  I use the NYC store when I am buying from VCA (I do buy from NM too).  I am going to ask my SA and see if she says the same thing.  Of course my SA is a bit ditzy, so who knows what she'll say.


----------



## Bethc

My last purchase the 2 inches were still free, but that was a while ago, so it could have changed.  But I will also say that sometimes it makes a difference if you have a good relationship with your SA.


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.


Very pretty, congrats


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> What VCA store do you use?  I use the NYC store when I am buying from VCA (I do buy from NM too).  I am going to ask my SA and see if she says the same thing.  Of course my SA is a bit ditzy, so who knows what she'll say.



*Sbelle,* I used the LV store.  I'd been there a couple of weeks ago, and had such a nice SA, I wanted her to get the sale when I'd made my decision.

As an update, she emailed corporate and they agreed to honor adding the two inches gratis.


----------



## preciousp

sjunky13 said:


> Hey, if you buy from NM they don't charge. I got the bracelt and they added an inch and a half. It was wayyy too big, now they are taking an inch out,all with no charge.
> I hope this wont effect the purchases in the future. Maybe it is by region or relationship with store? I hope they don't because I know I need inches added for any necklaces I would like.


 
Which NM did you purchase your bracelet from?  I called NM yesterday to inquire about the Vintage Alhambra bracelet & I asked the SA about possibly having  1/2-1" added & she said it should fit me fine w/out doing that.  I like my bracelets to fit really loose, so I think I need a bit added.  It would be nice to have it done free of charge.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone!!! I have a question for all of my fellow VCA addicts, I recently was at a Neimans that carries VCA and got the chance to try on a few pieces I have been lusting for! I tried on the white gold/MOP alhambra ear clips in the regular size, the white gold Lotus ear clips in the small size, and the vintage alhambra in white gold/calcedony 5 motif bracelet. I love all three but am torn on which one I should purchase! The price difference is kind of a concern being that the Lotus ear clips are quite a bit more expensive but DH said I could pick which ever I truly wanted. What would you all purchase and why? I really would appreciate anyones input, and a special thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread as I have thoroughly enjoyed each and every post !!! 

Just in case anyone is interested in what I already own from VCA (my obsession began in September of 2010) this next purchase would be my fourth VCA piece:
1.White gold/MOP 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace
2.White gold/MOP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet
3.Yellow gold/onyx 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!! I have a question for all of my fellow VCA addicts, I recently was at a Neimans that carries VCA and got the chance to try on a few pieces I have been lusting for! I tried on the white gold/MOP alhambra ear clips in the regular size, the white gold Lotus ear clips in the small size, and the vintage alhambra in white gold/calcedony 5 motif bracelet. I love all three but am torn on which one I should purchase! The price difference is kind of a concern being that the Lotus ear clips are quite a bit more expensive but DH said I could pick which ever I truly wanted. What would you all purchase and why? I really would appreciate anyones input, and a special thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread as I have thoroughly enjoyed each and every post !!!
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in what I already own from VCA (my obsession began in September of 2010) this next purchase would be my fourth VCA piece:
> 1.White gold/MOP 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace
> 2.White gold/MOP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet
> 3.Yellow gold/onyx 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet


 Hmmm, do you want to continue your Alahambra collction or move to a different ligne? You already have 2 bracelets, so next must be earrings. 
You could do alahambra to tie in your peices, or get Lotus! 
No bracelet this time.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Hmmm, do you want to continue your Alahambra collction or move to a different ligne? You already have 2 bracelets, so next must be earrings.
> You could do alahambra to tie in your peices, or get Lotus!
> No bracelet this time.



Hehe, DH agrees with you about not getting another bracelet! I'm leaning towards the Lotus earclips but I'm worried that they are too dressy for everday wear... thanks so much for your input


----------



## ouija board

Personally, I'd go for the Lotus earclips. You already have two bracelets, unless you'd want to stack the WG/chalcedony with the WG/MOP. The YG/MOP earrings are always a great addition, but don't match your other Alhambra pieces unless you would wear them with the YG/onyx bracelet.  So that really only leaves the blingiest earrings, and bling goes with everything  And DH is already okay with the price, so...


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Sbelle,* I used the LV store.  I'd been there a couple of weeks ago, and had such a nice SA, I wanted her to get the sale when I'd made my decision.
> 
> As an update, she emailed corporate and they agreed to honor adding the two inches gratis.



What did you get?? Spill!! I love the VCA store at Crystals.  So much to look at and such nice SAs.


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hehe, DH agrees with you about not getting another bracelet! I'm leaning towards the Lotus earclips but I'm worried that they are too dressy for everday wear... thanks so much for your input


 I don't think they are too dressy at all. They are small and classic. I would get those and the alahambra another time. I am craving the Lotus, lol. I would wear them during the day.


----------



## preciousp

If it were me I would get the white gold/calcedony bracelet but since you already have 2 bracelets you might want to consider the earrings.  I am biased though since I love the bracelet & am currently trying to decide b/t the wht. gold/calcedony bracelet & the wht. gold/MOP for my 1st VCA purchase.  GL with your decision.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies please help another PG gal and myself. What size is the 5 motif bracelet? I read 7.5 here and she was told 7 by her sa. Thanks!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies please help another PG gal and myself. What size is the 5 motif bracelet? I read 7.5 here and she was told 7 by her sa. Thanks!



Both bracelets I have were 7 1/2 inches long and I had them extended to an 8 in, I'm guessing they are all just a little over 7in, I purchased mine from two different boutiques and thats what they had...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ouija board said:


> Personally, I'd go for the Lotus earclips. You already have two bracelets, unless you'd want to stack the WG/chalcedony with the WG/MOP. The YG/MOP earrings are always a great addition, but don't match your other Alhambra pieces unless you would wear them with the YG/onyx bracelet.  So that really only leaves the blingiest earrings, and bling goes with everything  And DH is already okay with the price, so...



Thanks for your advice, I just couldn't believe how sparkly the Lotus earclips are!!! VCA really does use excellent diamonds!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Both bracelets I have were 7 1/2 inches long and I had them extended to an 8 in, I'm guessing they are all just a little over 7in, I purchased mine from two different boutiques and thats what they had...


 Thanks! 
This is perfect ! They added too much to mine and now I am getting some taken out. I want some earrings next, but don't want to pay for the Magic 2 Motif MOP. 4600 . eww


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

preciousp said:


> If it were me I would get the white gold/calcedony bracelet but since you already have 2 bracelets you might want to consider the earrings.  I am biased though since I love the bracelet & am currently trying to decide b/t the wht. gold/calcedony bracelet & the wht. gold/MOP for my 1st VCA purchase.  GL with your decision.



Thank you sweetie, I first purchased the MOP bracelet and was told that most people make that choice as the first VCA piece they get, good luck with your first purchase & let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks!
> This is perfect ! They added too much to mine and now I am getting some taken out. I want some earrings next, but don't want to pay for the Magic 2 Motif MOP. 4600 . eww



I hope your bracelet comes back perfect so you can start enjoying it ! 

I agree about the 2 motif earrings being kind of high but gosh they are also gorgeous!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I hope your bracelet comes back perfect so you can start enjoying it !
> 
> I agree about the 2 motif earrings being kind of high but gosh they are also gorgeous!!!


  Thanks hun, I got tried on the bracelet with the Cartier love and it looked great together! The bracelet is a good buy compaired to the earrings! Damn! 
I might get the regular alahambra, but I love dangly earrings as I have long dark hair. 
I can't wait to see what you get!!! I saw the KC bangles too and they are vey nice! Nm has them now!


----------



## preciousp

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Both bracelets I have were 7 1/2 inches long and I had them extended to an 8 in, I'm guessing they are all just a little over 7in, I purchased mine from two different boutiques and thats what they had...


 
Thanks for clearing that up for us.  I was hoping to find out for certain b/c I also want to have mine extended to 8".  I prefer really loose fitting bracelets.


----------



## Camswife

Ladies please help....does anyone know the price of the small butterfly necklace? Either MOP or turquoise? Also does it come with the chain? And does it come in gold and white gold? I'm sorry I'm new here. Many TIA


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> What did you get?? Spill!! I love the VCA store at Crystals.  So much to look at and such nice SAs.



  The 20 motif Vintage Alhambra in turquoise.  I went in for something totally different, but decided I'd get more use from the necklace.  It should be here Wednesday.

*Ouija,* you're so right!  The sales people were wonderful.  I went in with both grands in tow, and they were so nice to them.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> The 20 motif Vintage Alhambra in turquoise.  I went in for something totally different, but decided I'd get more use from the necklace.  It should be here Wednesday.
> 
> *Ouija,* you're so right!  The sales people were wonderful.  I went in with both grands in tow, and they were so nice to them.



 I love that piece! You'll definitely get a lot of wear out of it. I wasn't interested in such a long necklace until I actually tried it on...now I want it in onyx!


----------



## periogirl28

*Sprinkles*, I suggest the Lotus, totally beautiful!
*Lovely64* Thank you very much!


----------



## sbelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!! I have a question for all of my fellow VCA addicts, I recently was at a Neimans that carries VCA and got the chance to try on a few pieces I have been lusting for! I tried on the white gold/MOP alhambra ear clips in the regular size, the white gold Lotus ear clips in the small size, and the vintage alhambra in white gold/calcedony 5 motif bracelet. I love all three but am torn on which one I should purchase! The price difference is kind of a concern being that the Lotus ear clips are quite a bit more expensive but DH said I could pick which ever I truly wanted. What would you all purchase and why? I really would appreciate anyones input, and a special thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread as I have thoroughly enjoyed each and every post !!!
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in what I already own from VCA (my obsession began in September of 2010) this next purchase would be my fourth VCA piece:
> 1.White gold/MOP 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace
> 2.White gold/MOP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet
> 3.Yellow gold/onyx 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet



Have you ever thought of the byzantine alhambra?  A dear tpf told me when she was at VCA in Paris she saw the SA's wearing the necklace.  She loved the byzantine so much she got a yellow gold bracelet when she came back home.

I loved her bracelet (and *calisnoopy*'s picture in her necklace) 









so much that I ended up getting 2 of the yellow gold short necklaces (around 16 inches) and putting them together for a long necklace.

And today with any luck I have a white gold bracelet that will be delivered.


----------



## alexcluvlv

periogirl28 said:


> Joining the fun, my sweets, heart from DH and butterfly from DS.


 

Could you (or anybody here on the know) please tell me how much these are?  They look like they're yellow gold--do they come in WG also?  TIA for the help.


----------



## kim_mac

s+b, i would get the lotus earclips!  can never pass up diamonds, especially vca - not too dressy for everyday.  and later get the wg (not yg) mop earclips to complete your alhambra collection!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sbelle said:


> Have you ever thought of the byzantine alhambra?  A dear tpf told me when she was at VCA in Paris she saw the SA's wearing the necklace.  She loved the byzantine so much she got a yellow gold bracelet when she came back home.
> 
> I loved her bracelet (and *calisnoopy*'s picture in her necklace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much that I ended up getting 2 of the yellow gold short necklaces (around 16 inches) and putting them together for a long necklace.
> 
> And today with any luck I have a white gold bracelet that will be delivered.



I love Calisnoopy's jewelry she has great taste as do you!!! I can't wait to see pics of your new beauty, I'll have to see if Neimans has these so I can make a trip to go look at them, I'm glad to see them in white gold, I like how you got two necklaces & attach them, I would also do that!


----------



## kat99

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hehe, DH agrees with you about not getting another bracelet! I'm leaning towards the Lotus earclips but I'm worried that they are too dressy for everday wear... thanks so much for your input



Another vote for the Lotus earclips...they are simply stunning!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> s+b, i would get the lotus earclips!  can never pass up diamonds, especially vca - not too dressy for everyday.  and later get the wg (not yg) mop earclips to complete your alhambra collection!



Thanks for your input, I do love me some bling!!! I'm pretty sure that no matter what I purchase now I will some day own the white gold/MOP earclips, so as you said I can have a finished set


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kat99 said:


> Another vote for the Lotus earclips...they are simply stunning!



They sure are! I love your jewelry & your blog is cute and well put together!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Another vote for the Lotus Earclips...I can never resist the Bling!


----------



## kat99

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> They sure are! I love your jewelry & your blog is cute and well put together!!!



Thank you! So kind of you to say - please share with us what you decide as I'm sure it will be lovely!!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Have you ever thought of the byzantine alhambra?  A dear tpf told me when she was at VCA in Paris she saw the SA's wearing the necklace.  She loved the byzantine so much she got a yellow gold bracelet when she came back home.
> 
> I loved her bracelet (and *calisnoopy*'s picture in her necklace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much that I ended up getting 2 of the yellow gold short necklaces (around 16 inches) and putting them together for a long necklace.
> 
> And today with any luck I have a white gold bracelet that will be delivered.



That's how mine is too...2 yg byzantine necklaces worn together in that photo, sometimes I wear them as bracelets too!



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> They sure are! I love your jewelry & your blog is cute and well put together!!!



I would second/third/fourth the Lotus earrings (biased perhaps cos I own them and love them!)  Not too blingy for daywear at all hehe =)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

calisnoopy said:


> That's how mine is too...2 yg byzantine necklaces worn together in that photo, sometimes I wear them as bracelets too!
> 
> 
> 
> I would second/third/fourth the Lotus earrings (biased perhaps cos I own them and love them!)  Not too blingy for daywear at all hehe =)




The Lotus earclips look stunning on you!!! I follow your blog and am always admiring your gorgeous jewelry and clothes!!! I know you also own the Frivole earclips, which of the two do you like the most? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Accessorize*me said:


> Another vote for the Lotus Earclips...I can never resist the Bling!



I can't resist the bling either!!! The baby in your avatar is just too cute for words


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm thinking about suggesting the turquoise Vintage Alhambra earclips to my DH as a Mother's Day present.  Do they come with posts?  Also, I don't have dainty little earlobes, and I'm not sure they'd be big enough to fit properly since they are clips.  

Any advice would be helpful!  I should have tried them on while I was in the store, but at the time, I was still debating between the 20 motif necklace, and a four flower Socrate ring.


----------



## ouija board

CG, sounds like a great idea!!   The vintage earclips do come with posts, with the clip/lever part acting as the earring back. I found them to be very comfortable and secure, at least the ones I tried on. Also, there is the larger Magic size Alhambra earrings if you want more of a statement piece; they also come with posts.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> CG, sounds like a great idea!!   The vintage earclips do come with posts, with the clip/lever part acting as the earring back. I found them to be very comfortable and secure, at least the ones I tried on. Also, there is the larger Magic size Alhambra earrings if you want more of a statement piece; they also come with posts.



*Ouija,* I'm betting you have cute, little, dainty earlobes.    I think I mostly want to just compliment the necklace, and would be afraid the Magic size might detract from it.  What do you think???

Can you tell I can't sleep???


----------



## bbk882

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for your input, I do love me some bling!!! I'm pretty sure that no matter what I purchase now I will some day own the white gold/MOP earclips, so as you said I can have a finished set


 
S&B - I totally agree with everyone... please get the lotus earrings!!!  I got the wg vintage MOP earrings but always wanted more bling when wearing VCA diamond pieces.  Hence, I tend to wear my vintage MOP earrings with other Alhambra pieces that have MOP motifs.  Now, I am totally tempted to get a pair of blingy VCA earrings to match with other diamond pieces   I am sure you will be in love with the lotus earrings and get plenty of use out of them


----------



## periogirl28

alexcluvlv said:


> Could you (or anybody here on the know) please tell me how much these are? They look like they're yellow gold--do they come in WG also? TIA for the help.


 
I suggest you do a search for "Van Cleef prices worldwide", these are the Sweet Alhambra necklaces. My red carnelian heart is set in RG, the MOP butterfly in YG. The turquoise butterfly comes in WG.


----------



## calisnoopy

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> The Lotus earclips look stunning on you!!! I follow your blog and am always admiring your gorgeous jewelry and clothes!!! I know you also own the Frivole earclips, which of the two do you like the most? Thanks in advance


 
aww thanks!!  I love both and honestly, some people may think they look so similar but I don't haha...(thats how I justify keeping both I guess).  Plus I have the frivole earrings to match my frivole pendant...and my lotus earrings will hopefully find its lotus ring match (my next VCA piece hopefully)

im sure you'll love the lotus earrings though, they are gorgeous and when i originally got the frivole (before my lotus pair) i was also worried about the blingyness during the day and was almost going to get the frivole YG one but now i wear the frivole pave WG/lotus ones anytime i'm in the mood, day or night etc


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bbk882 said:


> S&B - I totally agree with everyone... please get the lotus earrings!!!  I got the wg vintage MOP earrings but always wanted more bling when wearing VCA diamond pieces.  Hence, I tend to wear my vintage MOP earrings with other Alhambra pieces that have MOP motifs.  Now, I am totally tempted to get a pair of blingy VCA earrings to match with other diamond pieces   I am sure you will be in love with the lotus earrings and get plenty of use out of them



Thanks for you opinion, they really all mean a lot to me!!! I'm pretty sure I will end up purchasing the Lotus earrings over the other stuff for now, I just can't get over how sparkly and perfect they are!!! You must get a diamond pair as well hehe!!!


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Ouija,* I'm betting you have cute, little, dainty earlobes.    I think I mostly want to just compliment the necklace, and would be afraid the Magic size might detract from it.  What do you think???
> 
> Can you tell I can't sleep???



CG, yes, the Magic size earrings are definitely too much with the necklace.  The vintage size would be perfect


----------



## bbk882

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for you opinion, they really all mean a lot to me!!! I'm pretty sure I will end up purchasing the Lotus earrings over the other stuff for now, I just can't get over how sparkly and perfect they are!!! You must get a diamond pair as well hehe!!!


 
You're very welcome!  Yes... I would love to get a diamond pair as well for my next VCA piece.  I do have more necklaces and bracelets than earrings.  However, FI has placed me on a temporary ban since I have been sliding off the orange slippery slope too often this year  Then again, it would be difficult to stay away from VCA especially when I have all you ladies as my enablers and constantly displaying many beautiful VCA pieces   Can't wait to see you with the lotus earrings... they are certainly full of sparkles!!!


----------



## bbk882

calisnoopy said:


> aww thanks!! I love both and honestly, some people may think they look so similar but I don't haha...(thats how I justify keeping both I guess). Plus I have the frivole earrings to match my frivole pendant...and my lotus earrings will hopefully find its lotus ring match (my next VCA piece hopefully)
> 
> im sure you'll love the lotus earrings though, they are gorgeous and when i originally got the frivole (before my lotus pair) i was also worried about the blingyness during the day and was almost going to get the frivole YG one but now i wear the frivole pave WG/lotus ones anytime i'm in the mood, day or night etc


 
Calisnoopy - your Bow Wow is adorable!  Definitely the cutest min pin in town   Btw, love all your blings and enjoy reading your food blog


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

calisnoopy said:


> aww thanks!!  I love both and honestly, some people may think they look so similar but I don't haha...(thats how I justify keeping both I guess).  Plus I have the frivole earrings to match my frivole pendant...and my lotus earrings will hopefully find its lotus ring match (my next VCA piece hopefully)
> 
> im sure you'll love the lotus earrings though, they are gorgeous and when i originally got the frivole (before my lotus pair) i was also worried about the blingyness during the day and was almost going to get the frivole YG one but now i wear the frivole pave WG/lotus ones anytime i'm in the mood, day or night etc



Thanks for taking the time out to reply to me sweetie 

I think both earrings are goregous and aren't as similar looking when seen in person so you could get away with owning both no problem just like you do! I did call my SA and ask the availability of both earrings and she said that in the US VCA system they only have two Frivole pairs and 6 Lotus pairs, I wonder if the Frivole is more popular? She also mentioned that the Frivole are 1.20ctw and the Lotus are 1ctw but the Lotus are about $1,000 more expensive...  I wonder why? I guess I have a lot to consider now hehe


----------



## mp4

I have trouble clasping my 5 motif MOP bracelet.  Does everyone have this problem?  It seems like the clasp opening is only fractionally larger than the ring it mates into?

*sbelle*, that byzantine alhambra WG bracelet is very tempting....perfectly low maintenance!!!  Do you recall the price?  I'll check the price thread, but don't recall this on there.

I'm happy to put this thread back in its rightful position on the first page!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Has anyone seen it?  It's 13,200.00 I believe and the price is going up!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Liberté;18456445 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an vC&A watch here? Any experiences with them?



I have had four watches. Still own two of them and I loved them all.  VCA services them and changes the battery/gaskets free of charge. Recently I added the WG MOP Alhambra with the alhambra bracelet. LOVE it!!


----------



## twigski

mp4 said:


> *I have trouble clasping my 5 motif MOP bracelet. Does everyone have this problem? It seems like the clasp opening is only fractionally larger than the ring it mates into? *QUOTE]
> 
> I had the same problem w/my necklace but wear mine w/the extender most of the time. The clasp on my extender is a lot thinner.


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> *sbelle*, that byzantine alhambra WG bracelet is very tempting....perfectly low maintenance!!!  Do you recall the price?  I'll check the price thread, but don't recall this on there.



I received the wg byzantine alhambra bracelet this week and I do love it--so much I am getting a long necklace!  (I already have the yg and know that I love the necklace)  Unfortunately there aren't any in the US so they have to make a necklace for me (which will take a little time).  I do think there will be a little maintenance over time -- polishing for the inevitable scratches.

The bracelet is US $3,600.  I had thought it was $3,300 but I was WRONG!


----------



## fendibbag

sbelle said:


> I received the wg byzantine alhambra bracelet this week and I do love it--so much I am getting a long necklace!  (I already have the yg and know that I love the necklace)  Unfortunately there aren't any in the US so they have to make a necklace for me (which will take a little time).  I do think there will be a little maintenance over time -- polishing for the inevitable scratches.
> 
> The bracelet is US $3,600.  I had thought it was $3,300 but I was WRONG!



Congratulations *Sbelle*!! After seeing yours and Calisnoopy's beautiful pictures I am totally lusting after the necklace as well!! There are no prices in the current price list, could I ask you how much the necklaces are?? Also, do you wear your byzantine layered with your other vintage alhambra pieces? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I received the wg byzantine alhambra bracelet this week and I do love it--so much I am getting a long necklace! (I already have the yg and know that I love the necklace) Unfortunately there aren't any in the US so they have to make a necklace for me (which will take a little time). I do think there will be a little maintenance over time -- polishing for the inevitable scratches.
> 
> The bracelet is US $3,600. I had thought it was $3,300 but I was WRONG!


 pics please


----------



## calisnoopy

bbk882 said:


> Calisnoopy - your Bow Wow is adorable! Definitely the cutest min pin in town  Btw, love all your blings and enjoy reading your food blog


 
Awww thanks...Bow Wow is sitting next to me right now and he says "woof!" hehe



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to reply to me sweetie
> 
> I think both earrings are goregous and aren't as similar looking when seen in person so you could get away with owning both no problem just like you do! I did call my SA and ask the availability of both earrings and she said that in the US VCA system they only have two Frivole pairs and 6 Lotus pairs, I wonder if the Frivole is more popular? She also mentioned that the Frivole are 1.20ctw and the Lotus are 1ctw but the Lotus are about $1,000 more expensive...  I wonder why? I guess I have a lot to consider now hehe


 
Oh I did wonder this myself awhile back and it's because the Lotus has a center diamond thats a bit larger than the Frivole and the Frivole has more pave/small diamond (not chips but I call them diamond chip/specks) all over whereas the Lotus has "larger" diamonds, especially the center one

I wouldn't read into the current stock counts too much as any indicator of which is more popular etc...plus you should totally compare them side by side and see which calls out to you or fits your style more 

Either way I'm sure you'll walk out very happy with your purchase!



sbelle said:


> I received the wg byzantine alhambra bracelet this week and I do love it--so much I am getting a long necklace! (I already have the yg and know that I love the necklace) Unfortunately there aren't any in the US so they have to make a necklace for me (which will take a little time). I do think there will be a little maintenance over time -- polishing for the inevitable scratches.
> 
> The bracelet is US $3,600. I had thought it was $3,300 but I was WRONG!


 
Ohhhh I have seen the WG byzantine and it's gorgeous too...can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I received the wg byzantine alhambra bracelet this week and I do love it--so much I am getting a long necklace! (I already have the yg and know that I love the necklace) Unfortunately there aren't any in the US so they have to make a necklace for me (which will take a little time). I do think there will be a little maintenance over time -- polishing for the inevitable scratches.
> 
> The bracelet is US $3,600. I had thought it was $3,300 but I was WRONG!


 
Pics please!!! 

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## sbelle

fendibbag said:


> Congratulations *Sbelle*!! After seeing yours and Calisnoopy's beautiful pictures I am totally lusting after the necklace as well!! There are no prices in the current price list, could I ask you how much the necklaces are?? Also, do you wear your byzantine layered with your other vintage alhambra pieces? Thank you in advance!!!



I am not at home right now so I don't have access to the exact information, but I'm thinking the long necklace is $10,200.

I have only worn the Byzantine necklace by itself so far, but I do think it could be worn with others.


I will post pictures of the necklace and bracelet when I get the necklace.  I was told last week they expect it in another 3-4 weeks!


----------



## kowloontong

butterfly ring and rose de noel brooch


----------



## Liberté

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have had four watches. Still own two of them and I loved them all.  VCA services them and changes the battery/gaskets free of charge. Recently I added the WG MOP Alhambra with the alhambra bracelet. LOVE it!!


THanks! Glad to hear they have good after service. =) I'm considering some other brands as well, but I'll post it here if I get the vc&a one.


----------



## fendibbag

sbelle said:


> I am not at home right now so I don't have access to the exact information, but I'm thinking the long necklace is $10,200.
> 
> I have only worn the Byzantine necklace by itself so far, but I do think it could be worn with others.
> 
> 
> I will post pictures of the necklace and bracelet when I get the necklace.  I was told last week they expect it in another 3-4 weeks!



Thank you *Sbelle*!! I have been debating over the best layering piece for my 10 motif MOP YG necklace and the byzantine looks gorgy!! I am looking  forward to your fab pictures!!!


----------



## fendibbag

Gorgeous!!! Congrats *kowloontong*!!


----------



## Greenstar

Kowloontong could we have a couple of sparckly modling pic please,I love your buterfly ring


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kowloontong said:


> butterfly ring and rose de noel brooch



Congratulations!!  I love them both!!  Wow!!  Especially the ring!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

from Hermes in Action thread


----------



## kat99

^ just noticed you posted this (since I check this thread every day...lol), thank you!


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure


----------



## ryu_chan

birkin101 said:


> from Hermes in Action thread



It is gorgeous! I was not considering onyx at all before, but I saw this woman with 20 motif onyx in the office during my last business trip, and i was in love


----------



## ouija board

ryu_chan said:


> It is gorgeous! I was not considering onyx at all before, but I saw this woman with 20 motif onyx in the office during my last business trip, and i was in love



Just wait till you try it on.  I was not interested in onyx or 20 motif, but I made the mistake of trying on the onyx bracelet and necklace...sigh, bracelet came home with me, 20 motif is high on my wishlist, although I might have to win the lottery to get it!


----------



## ryu_chan

ouija board said:


> Just wait till you try it on.  I was not interested in onyx or 20 motif, but I made the mistake of trying on the onyx bracelet and necklace...sigh, bracelet came home with me, 20 motif is high on my wishlist, although I might have to win the lottery to get it!


LOL. Trying on jewelry is a dangerous thing. Trying on a VCA jewelry is deadly!


----------



## kat99

ryu_chan said:


> It is gorgeous! I was not considering onyx at all before, but I saw this woman with 20 motif onyx in the office during my last business trip, and i was in love



Get it! I wear it all the time...I never considered it before either


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone purchased VCA in the Bahamas or Caribbean? Just curious if prices are lower.


----------



## ryu_chan

kat99 said:


> Get it! I wear it all the time...I never considered it before either


Looks fantastic on you. My next was going to be another 10 motif MoP. May need to change priority. For onyx, I would just go straight to 20. I'm going to need to start saving now!


----------



## Suzie

birkin101 said:


> from Hermes in Action thread


 
Kat, I love this necklace and I was saving up for one in WG, but the ladies here told me it is only is YG!


----------



## mich327

Hi Suzie, yes, it only comes in YG. I inquired last week. I wanted to add a black onyx 10 motif WG to wear with my 20 MOP WG. So sad!


----------



## ryu_chan

I used to think why don't they make WG Onyx. But now I feel that onyx looks best with YG. It may not even look right with WG imho. If you like Onyx, you should at least try out YG.


----------



## Suzie

^I just haven't felt the love for YG for a few years now so maybe when I travel to the US I will try the turquoise.


----------



## kowloontong

fendibbag, greenstar, allinthebag: thanks for the comlipments.
greenstar:here are the finger shots


----------



## Greenstar

Thanks you for the shots,Im loving your ring so stunning


----------



## daluu

kowloontong said:


> fendibbag, greenstar, allinthebag: thanks for the comlipments.
> greenstar:here are the finger shots




now THAT is a great ring!


----------



## thimp

kowloontong said:


> fendibbag, greenstar, allinthebag: thanks for the comlipments.
> greenstar:here are the finger shots



*kowloontong*, you have my dream ring! It looks gorgeous on you! Thank you for sharing the pics!


----------



## kat99

kowloontong said:


> fendibbag, greenstar, allinthebag: thanks for the comlipments.
> greenstar:here are the finger shots



Wow gorgeous! Wear it in good health 

For all the ladies looking for onyx/WG - I know they used to make it for the modern alhambra line but haven't seen it in a while...that being said I love the MOP/white gold and turquoise options...you really can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*kowloontong*, thank you for the pics! That used to be my dream ring and seeing you wear it is bringing back the desire to add it to my wishlist!

You look fabulous!


----------



## surfergirljen

WOWOWOW that butterfly ring is a stunner!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

Wow. That ring is just gorgeous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

WOW!!  That ring is beyond words.....GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Bethc

kowloontong said:


> fendibbag, greenstar, allinthebag: thanks for the comlipments.
> greenstar:here are the finger shots




Congratulations!  Your ring is TDF!


----------



## Sanfoorah

Hi everyone! 
I did a search but I couldn't find the difference in pictures between alhambra earstuds and earclips in MOP 
From VCA's worldwide prices topic, I can see the difference in price: the earstuds are for $1600, and the ear clips are more expensive.

All what I need is a comparison, and some pictures please


----------



## lubird217

March '08 - YG & MOP ear clips were $2450

but I have no idea if they've gone up since then


----------



## pwecious_323

hi ladies - i've been meaning to post my sweet alhambra bracelet for awhile, but was waiting for another piece to go with it for fun. i thought it would be too lonely, so i added another friend  you like? 
btw, does any1 know what kind of gold is the sweet alhambra? at first i thought it was yellow gold but now i compared it with the other one in the pix, i think it's more of a rose gold. thoughts? any info would be helpful!!


----------



## Brennamom

pwecious_323 said:


> hi ladies - i've been meaning to post my sweet alhambra bracelet for awhile, but was waiting for another piece to go with it for fun. i thought it would be too lonely, so i added another friend  you like?
> btw, does any1 know what kind of gold is the sweet alhambra? at first i thought it was yellow gold but now i compared it with the other one in the pix, i think it's more of a rose gold. thoughts? any info would be helpful!!



Very cute!  What is the other one?  Your VCA is 18K, which does look more pink but it's yellow.  The Sweet Heart Alhambra comes in rose gold with carnelian, IIRC...


----------



## pwecious_323

Thanks. The other one is an evil eye bracelet by Meira T from Bloomingdales. Thx for your answer. I seriuosly think it's really pink. I know the pix I took from my phone above isn't really clear, but u can definitely tell that it's not yellow.


----------



## beachy10

Can someone tell me how long the 10 motif necklace is? I am wondering if I would get more use out of getting the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet and combining as a longer necklace when I wanted to.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> Can someone tell me how long the 10 motif necklace is? I am wondering if I would get more use out of getting the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet and combining as a longer necklace when I wanted to.



I think I know the answer to this one (I am always surprised when I do!).  These are approximate

bracelet - 7 1/2 inches
10 motif - 16 3/4 inches
20 motif - 34 inches


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I think I know the answer to this one (I am always surprised when I do!). These are approximate
> 
> bracelet - 7 1/2 inches
> 10 motif - 16 3/4 inches
> 20 motif - 34 inches


 
Thanks sbelle!


----------



## lubird217

What is the experience of people on this forum?

Have you had your bracelet shortened? 7.5 is pretty generous...

I need to get in and try these on in person. Gah! No time!


----------



## sbelle

Some of you may remember that I have been waiting for my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace to arrive.   I ordered it from NM who ordered it from VCA.  They told me that VCA would have to make one since there were none in the US.  It took about 6 weeks, so I was very excited when the package arrived today.

I already have a wg byzantine bracelet, so I liked the idea of being able to combine the bracelet and necklace when I wanted a slightly longer necklace.  (Unlike the vintage alhambra, the byzantine clasp is hidden so there is no evidence when you hook the bracelet in.)





When I opened the package this is what I received -- I don't know what style this is, but it isn't the byzantine.






I took another picture of the necklace with my bracelet to show the difference.  The byzantine has two types of links -- an oval and a clover.  What they sent me is only oval links.






Now it isn't that the necklace isn't pretty -- it is really pretty.  But I bought the necklace with the thought in mind of linking my bracelet with it.  I can't do with that with this necklace.

So, I'm not so happy at the moment.  Sorting the whole mess out will take some time because I didn't buy directly from VCA, I bought from NM who ordered it from VCA.  No one is sure where the error occurred but I know it wasn't with me because I sent them 2 very clear pictures of the necklace I wanted.


----------



## ouija board

Wow, that's not even close! You would think that if you just said "Byzantine Alhambra", they would've known which design you were talking about.I would be so disappointed just because of how long the wait was.


----------



## ouija board

lubird217 said:


> What is the experience of people on this forum?
> 
> Have you had your bracelet shortened? 7.5 is pretty generous...
> 
> I need to get in and try these on in person. Gah! No time!



I had my onyx bracelet shortened to 7"; they removed two links from between each motif for a total of eight links.


----------



## mp4

Oh no *sbelle*!!!! What a giant bummer after waiting!!!  I hope this gets straightened out without too much effort on your part....


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Some of you may remember that I have been waiting for my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace to arrive. I ordered it from NM who ordered it from VCA. They told me that VCA would have to make one since there were none in the US. It took about 6 weeks, so I was very excited when the package arrived today.
> 
> I already have a wg byzantine bracelet, so I liked the idea of being able to combine the bracelet and necklace when I wanted a slightly longer necklace. (Unlike the vintage alhambra, the byzantine clasp is hidden so there is no evidence when you hook the bracelet in.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the package this is what I received -- I don't know what style this is, but it isn't the byzantine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of the necklace with my bracelet to show the difference. The byzantine has two types of links -- an oval and a clover. What they sent me is only oval links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it isn't that the necklace isn't pretty -- it is really pretty. But I bought the necklace with the thought in mind of linking my bracelet with it. I can't do with that with this necklace.
> 
> So, I'm not so happy at the moment. Sorting the whole mess out will take some time because I didn't buy directly from VCA, I bought from NM who ordered it from VCA. No one is sure where the error occurred but I know it wasn't with me because I sent them 2 very clear pictures of the necklace I wanted.


 
That is EXTREMELY UNACCEPTABLE on the part of both VCA and NM.  They totally forgot the clovers!  I feel so badly for you especially because you are such a great customer and loyal VCA fan.  They should throw in a gift of some sort to make up for the inconvenience -- book or other giveaway or something...


----------



## kimber418

sbelle,

I am SO sorry this happened to you!  NM will stand behind you and take the neclace back. They are good about that especially when it is clearly not what you ordered.  Really strange.  VCA is usually very good about repairs/special orders, etc.  I have never had a mess up or heard of anything like this.  I know the feeling when you are so excited after waiting 6 weeks and opening the package and seeing the wrong item! UGH!  I feel bad for you.  Wish I could make it better. Hopefully they will make the right one ASAP and ship it right out (with a small VCA gift for the disappointment it brought you)!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kind of OT, but did anyone see _The Joneses_ with Demi Moore and David Duchovny? I saw so much VCA in that movie. I couldn't focus on the plot because I kept trying to spot the VCA pieces!


----------



## FashionLawyer

sbelle said:


> Some of you may remember that I have been waiting for my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace to arrive. I ordered it from NM who ordered it from VCA. They told me that VCA would have to make one since there were none in the US. It took about 6 weeks, so I was very excited when the package arrived today.
> 
> I already have a wg byzantine bracelet, so I liked the idea of being able to combine the bracelet and necklace when I wanted a slightly longer necklace. (Unlike the vintage alhambra, the byzantine clasp is hidden so there is no evidence when you hook the bracelet in.)
> 
> *Oh sbelle*, this is really bad...my heart goes out to you.
> Pretty sure it's NM who was at fault, although since I had a bad experience with local VCA I could not vouch for their professionalism in customer service either. Make sure NM is responsible in rectifying their mistakes as you have sent pics to ensure the correct item and they still messed up your order! Keep us posted on how things unfold, hope you will receive that pretty necklace at the end
> 
> 
> *hermesnewbie*,
> Yeah! Saw the Joneses and I too was besotted by the VCA galore in that movie! What an eye candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> Oh no *sbelle*!!!! What a giant bummer after waiting!!!  I hope this gets straightened out without too much effort on your part....





hermes_fan said:


> That is EXTREMELY UNACCEPTABLE on the part of both VCA and NM.  They totally forgot the clovers!  I feel so badly for you especially because you are such a great customer and loyal VCA fan.  They should throw in a gift of some sort to make up for the inconvenience -- book or other giveaway or something...





kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> 
> I am SO sorry this happened to you!  NM will stand behind you and take the neclace back. They are good about that especially when it is clearly not what you ordered.  Really strange.  VCA is usually very good about repairs/special orders, etc.  I have never had a mess up or heard of anything like this.  I know the feeling when you are so excited after waiting 6 weeks and opening the package and seeing the wrong item! UGH!  I feel bad for you.  Wish I could make it better. Hopefully they will make the right one ASAP and ship it right out (with a small VCA gift for the disappointment it brought you)!!!





FashionLawyer said:


> *Oh sbelle*, this is really bad...my heart goes out to you.
> Pretty sure it's NM who was at fault, although since I had a bad experience with local VCA I could not vouch for their professionalism in customer service either. Make sure NM is responsible in rectifying their mistakes as you have sent pics to ensure the correct item and they still messed up your order! Keep us posted on how things unfold, hope you will receive that pretty necklace at the end





Thanks all for your support!   

I'll keep you posted.  At this point we still don't know anything--it will take some time to sort it all out.  

I deal with a NM that doesn't sell VCA, but they get it from a NM that does.  So I've got to talk to my SA who talks to the NM that she ordered it through, and then they talk to VCA.   

I am not sure at what point the error was made.  I just know it wasn't me!  Even when I was quoted the price at the onset, I went back to them and asked if we were sure we were talking about the same piece.  The price was a bit lower than I thought it should be (since I own the yg gold short byzantine necklaces, I was pretty sure of the price).  I sent them more pictures at that time and they came back and said yes that was what was ordered and yes the price was right.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> The price was a bit lower than I thought it should be (since I own the yg gold short byzantine necklaces, I was pretty sure of the price).  I sent them more pictures at that time and they came back and said yes that was what was ordered and yes the price was right.



I was thinking that was a good price.  My SA sent catalog info about the bracelet that included the short necklace and I believe that is 7100.


----------



## Suzie

I love that pic you posted birkin101, is it WG. It might be an alternative for me as the onxy doesn't come in WG.
Can someone please ID name and approx price?


----------



## ryu_chan

Sbelle, I am so sorry to hear this. I would be really PO'd. Hope it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Longchamp

*Sbelle*, that is the necklace that all the SA's at VCA Paris were wearing that they referred to as the Byzantine pattern.   I bet no one ever looked at your pix and Paris made the necklace just on the name. 

I think I mentioned to you that the SA in Paris told me that it was out of stock but "could make any piece for you."   At the time I was referring to the Byzantine with the clovers and my guess is she was referring to the one w/o. 

This is awful.  Keep us posted.


----------



## lubird217

yeah, this really stinks sbelle 

on another note, queuing up the joneses on netflix ...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> I love that pic you posted birkin101, is it WG. It might be an alternative for me as the onxy doesn't come in WG.
> Can someone please ID name and approx price?



*Suzie,* that's the Magic Alhambra Long.  I think it's a little over 40 inches, and in MOP, it's $16,200.00 US.


----------



## sjunky13

Sbelle, that sucks! I am waiting on a bracelet for about 3 months now. I am supposed to get it this Friday, they made it too long and are doing it over. 
Your necklace is a completely different design!!!! I know NM will take care of it for you. It just sucks you have to wait soo long for it.


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Suzie,* that's the Magic Alhambra Long. I think it's a little over 40 inches, and in MOP, it's $16,200.00 US.


 
Thanks for that.

Ouch, $16,200, do they have a short version?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Suzie said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Ouch, $16,200, do they have a short version?



They make it with 6 motifs & that retails for $7,450 I love both but the 6 motif is more practical I think.

*Sbelle* I'm sorry to hear about that mistake made on your necklace, I hope you don't have to wait too long for it and that they don't give you any hassels.


----------



## birkin101

Suzie said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Ouch, $16,200, do they have a short version?


 
I need to start saving for that one as well!!! The price tag is definitely up there!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> They make it with 6 motifs & that retails for $7,450 I love both but the 6 motif is more practical I think.
> 
> *Sbelle* I'm sorry to hear about that mistake made on your necklace, I hope you don't have to wait too long for it and that they don't give you any hassels.


 

Thanks, that might be more realistic for me.

Sbelle, hope your necklace issue gets sorted!


----------



## ouija board

Suzie, the 6 motif is a short necklace with two motifs dangling. There's also the 11 motif necklace, but I'm pretty sure for the Magic line, the onyx/mop/grey mop comes in YG only.  I tried on the 16 motif necklace  and if I ever win the lottery, I know where I will be blowing the first $16,200!!


----------



## sjunky13

Where's the support in this thread? lol. It is all enabling!


----------



## Suzie

ouija board said:


> Suzie, the 6 motif is a short necklace with two motifs dangling. There's also the 11 motif necklace, but I'm pretty sure for the Magic line, the onyx/mop/grey mop comes in YG only. I tried on the 16 motif necklace  and if I ever win the lottery, I know where I will be blowing the first $16,200!!


 
Thanks for that. When I travel to the US in June/July I will see what is available in person as we have no VCA here in OZ.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *Sbelle*, that is the necklace that all the SA's at VCA Paris were wearing that they referred to as the Byzantine pattern.   I bet no one ever looked at your pix and Paris made the necklace just on the name.
> 
> I think I mentioned to you that the SA in Paris told me that it was out of stock but "could make any piece for you."   At the time I was referring to the Byzantine with the clovers and my guess is she was referring to the one w/o.
> 
> .



*LC* -- thanks for your insight!  What you are saying makes perfect sense.   I didn't understand how this mistake could be made, but I have never seen this style of necklace and didn't know that it was called the byzantine.  I think you are right that someone is the process only heard the word "byzantine", never looked at the picture and didn't understand I wanted byzantine alhambra.

The SA that I deal with only knows VCA through what I have ordered.  (I have bought directly from VCA too, but always feel like for the same price I could be getting Incircle points at NM!)  Maybe my SA say did not byzantine alhambra when she was communicating the order, but just said the words byzantine.  The whole error could have started with her!


----------



## birkin101

Kat99 from Hermes in Action thread


----------



## kimber418

sbelle-Any updates on what they will do for you with the necklace screw-up?
Hope it all works out soon and you get the correct piece you ordered!


----------



## bbk882

sbelle said:


> Some of you may remember that I have been waiting for my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace to arrive. I ordered it from NM who ordered it from VCA. They told me that VCA would have to make one since there were none in the US. It took about 6 weeks, so I was very excited when the package arrived today.
> 
> I already have a wg byzantine bracelet, so I liked the idea of being able to combine the bracelet and necklace when I wanted a slightly longer necklace. (Unlike the vintage alhambra, the byzantine clasp is hidden so there is no evidence when you hook the bracelet in.)
> 
> When I opened the package this is what I received -- I don't know what style this is, but it isn't the byzantine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of the necklace with my bracelet to show the difference. The byzantine has two types of links -- an oval and a clover. What they sent me is only oval links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it isn't that the necklace isn't pretty -- it is really pretty. But I bought the necklace with the thought in mind of linking my bracelet with it. I can't do with that with this necklace.
> 
> So, I'm not so happy at the moment. Sorting the whole mess out will take some time because I didn't buy directly from VCA, I bought from NM who ordered it from VCA. No one is sure where the error occurred but I know it wasn't with me because I sent them 2 very clear pictures of the necklace I wanted.


 
*sbelle* - I just returned from vacation & finally had the chance to read your post. I am so sorry to hear about your byzantine necklace ordeal with NM. After learning about your VCA SO experience at NM, it confirms my doubts & reluctance on placing VCA SOs through NM despite the constant reassurance from my SA. As in your situation, it is difficult to place the error solely on NM or VCA, but both NM & VCA are at fault for failing to provide the correct necklace, especially when there are photos available & byzantine is one of VCA's current collections. I hope NM can correct this mistake with VCA _ASAP_ for you.


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your support!
> 
> I'll keep you posted. At this point we still don't know anything--it will take some time to sort it all out.
> 
> I deal with a NM that doesn't sell VCA, but they get it from a NM that does. So I've got to talk to my SA who talks to the NM that she ordered it through, and then they talk to VCA.
> 
> I am not sure at what point the error was made. I just know it wasn't me! Even when I was quoted the price at the onset, I went back to them and asked if we were sure we were talking about the same piece. The price was a bit lower than I thought it should be (since I own the yg gold short byzantine necklaces, I was pretty sure of the price). I sent them more pictures at that time and they came back and said yes that was what was ordered and yes the price was right.


 

Ahh, well looking at the bright side, I'm sure that they will redo the necklace and not charge you the "correct" price -- so at the end of the day, there perhaps will be some slight solace in that!


----------



## Sanfoorah

Elissa, an arabic singer, is wearing alhambra necklace and earrings in black onyx


----------



## sjunky13

Sanfoorah said:


> Elissa, an arabic singer, is wearing alhambra necklace and earrings in black onyx


 Stunning!!!!!!

I love her makeup as well.


----------



## MsFrida

I can't see enough of these earrings


----------



## FashionLawyer

Sanfoorah said:


> Elissa, an arabic singer, is wearing alhambra necklace and earrings in black onyx


 
The earrings look odd....does VCA make vintage Alhambra that big? I have mine in carnelian and the clover is exactly as big as the necklace and ring, not like that at all.


----------



## vancleef fan

FashionLawyer said:


> The earrings look odd....does VCA make vintage Alhambra that big? I have mine in carnelian and the clover is exactly as big as the necklace and ring, not like that at all.


 
She is wearing the large earclips, I have seen and tried them on but they were too big so I bought the medium size, as big as the clover of the necklace.


----------



## sjunky13

They are the super earclips! Gorgeous and really make a statement!


----------



## aham

HermesNewbie said:


> Kind of OT, but did anyone see _The Joneses_ with Demi Moore and David Duchovny? I saw so much VCA in that movie. I couldn't focus on the plot because I kept trying to spot the VCA pieces!


 
LOOOL  I did the same thing!!! Beautiful pieces


----------



## neenabengal

I have done a search on this and can't find the answer 
I am interested in the single vintage Alhambra as an everyday wear pendant. But for people who have these, do you take it off every night (don't sleep in it?) and do you take it off before showering? Or can it get wet? This is a question for the onyx version and also the MOP version. Many thanks


----------



## sbelle

bbk882 said:


> *sbelle* -. After learning about your VCA SO experience at NM, *it confirms my doubts & reluctance on placing VCA SOs through NM*  despite the constant reassurance from my SA. As in your situation, it is difficult to place the error solely on NM or VCA, but both NM & VCA are at fault for failing to provide the correct necklace, especially when there are photos available & byzantine is one of VCA's current collections. I hope NM can correct this mistake with VCA _ASAP_ for you.



I think that is my take away from all if this--if it is a special order then do it directly with VCA.  This whole situation is being drawn out because NM has to talk to VCA, then VCA gets back to NM, and then I get an answer.

Still no resolution.  We are trying to find out is whether VCA will make me a wg byzantine alhambra necklace -- I can't understand why they wouldn't.  They made me a necklace I didn't want, surely they can make one I want.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle and keep us posted.  This is a hair pulling situation.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## gia6211

neenabengal said:


> I have done a search on this and can't find the answer
> I am interested in the single vintage Alhambra as an everyday wear pendant. But for people who have these, do you take it off every night (don't sleep in it?) and do you take it off before showering? Or can it get wet? This is a question for the onyx version and also the MOP version. Many thanks



Hi, I am curious about this as well.  I have been eyeing this for so long and I showed it to my fiance and he said he'd like to get it for me for my wedding gift!    I really was NOT expecting him to say that!


----------



## neenabengal

Hi gia6211
Score!! Lucky you! Hopefully someone will answer our query. Are you wanting the mop or onyx - White gold or yellow? Best wishes


----------



## kim_mac

i have a vca mop pendant and i take it off at night or before showering.  i should also wipe it down with a soft cloth before putting it away, but i'm lazy.


----------



## bbk882

kim_mac said:


> i have a vca mop pendant and i take it off at night or before showering. i should also wipe it down with a soft cloth before putting it away, but i'm lazy.


 
I am with *kim_mac*.  I also take my MOP pieces off before showering & clean with a gem cloth prior to storing them away.  Chemicals, as well as heat, can distort the lustre & color on MOP, pearls, & many semi-precious stones (e.g., chalcedony, turquoise).


----------



## bbk882

I am hoping to get some help from you ladies to solve my dilemma.  I am having trouble deciding on whether to get the vintage 20-motif WG chalcedony or the WG MOP.  I already have a vintage 10-motif WG MOP and the matching bracelet. The 10-motif MOP can link to the 20-motif for a longer necklace.  However, the chalcedony is a very pretty color.  I just can't decide... my SA is holding the chalcedony for me because it is not as readily available comparing to the MOP.  Thank you so much in advance for all your expert advice


----------



## bbk882

sbelle said:


> I think that is my take away from all if this--if it is a special order then do it directly with VCA. This whole situation is being drawn out because NM has to talk to VCA, then VCA gets back to NM, and then I get an answer.
> 
> Still no resolution. We are trying to find out is whether VCA will make me a wg byzantine alhambra necklace -- I can't understand why they wouldn't. They made me a necklace I didn't want, surely they can make one I want.


 
I am sorry to hear that NM still hasn't resolve the situation with VCA for you.  Yes... special orders should be placed directly with VCA in the hopes that VCA will know its products better and get the order correct.  I totally agree with you that VCA should be able to make the byzantine alhambra necklace, especially since they have already made that piece in the past.  I am certain you will get the byzantine alhambra soon


----------



## periogirl28

I was advised by my SA to treat the MOP pieces just like pearls, no perfume, lotions, or showering, swimming. Last on and first off. She is a trained gemologist and really lovely.


----------



## Brennamom

bbk882 said:


> I am hoping to get some help from you ladies to solve my dilemma.  I am having trouble deciding on whether to get the vintage 20-motif WG chalcedony or the WG MOP.  I already have a vintage 10-motif WG MOP and the matching bracelet. The 10-motif MOP can link to the 20-motif for a longer necklace.  However, the chalcedony is a very pretty color.  I just can't decide... my SA is holding *the chalcedony for me because it is not as readily available* comparing to the MOP.  Thank you so much in advance for all your expert advice



That would be my motivation!!


----------



## neenabengal

​


periogirl28 said:


> I was advised by my SA to treat the MOP pieces just like pearls, no perfume, lotions, or showering, swimming. Last on and first off. She is a trained gemologist and really lovely.



Ooo - sounds delicate! I do love mop though. Will it be the same for onyx? Thx


----------



## vancleef fan

neenabengal said:


> Ooo - sounds delicate! I do love mop though. Will it be the same for onyx? Thx


 
My SA told me that onyx is tougher than mop....  I have the earrings in yg and onyx and  I do take care of them...


----------



## bbk882

Brennamom said:


> That would be my motivation!!


 
*Brennamom* - Thanks so much for your input!  That was also my reason for considering the chalcedony 20-motif.


----------



## neenabengal

vancleef fan said:


> My SA told me that onyx is tougher than mop....  I have the earrings in yg and onyx and  I do take care of them...



Thanks vancleef. I'm looking at 2 necklaces at the moment. The bulgari b zero and the single vintage Alhambra. The b zero looks almost indestructible whereas the vca seems more delicate .... What to do what to to do....


----------



## mp4

Chalcedony gets my vote!  I love it!!  5 motif bracelet is on my list before the increase.


----------



## peppers90

Hi VCA experts!  Quick couple of questions-  I am interested
in purchasing the all gold vintage earclips,  but one of my
SAs told me these were back ordered til 2012.  Have you heard
same??  And does anyone have comparisons between the Super earclips
vs Vintage earclips?  Thanks!


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> Chalcedony gets my vote! I love it!! 5 motif bracelet is on my list before the increase.


 
*mp4 - *thanks for your vote   So far, it seems like chalcedony is the forerunner!  I have to decide in a couple of days and I really appreciate everyone's help!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bbk882 said:


> *mp4 - *thanks for your vote   So far, it seems like chalcedony is the forerunner!  I have to decide in a couple of days and I really appreciate everyone's help!!



Another vote for chalcedony I just love it!


----------



## vancleef fan

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA experts! Quick couple of questions- I am interested
> in purchasing the all gold vintage earclips, but one of my
> SAs told me these were back ordered til 2012. Have you heard
> same?? And does anyone have comparisons between the Super earclips
> vs Vintage earclips? Thanks!


 
Hi *peppers90*
I'm not surprised regarding the order taking so long, when I order my Rose de noel earclips in turquiose my SA said it would take a year and it did... So if you really want them you should wait.
I have tried on the earclips in all 3 sizes, the mini were too small, the large were too large and the medium ones were perfect 
Good luck in your decision


----------



## peppers90

*vancleef fan*-  thank you!  Would you say the large earclips are about
the size of a quarter,  or a nickle?


----------



## park56

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA experts!  Quick couple of questions-  I am interested
> in purchasing the all gold vintage earclips,  but one of my
> SAs told me these were back ordered til 2012.  Have you heard
> same??  And does anyone have comparisons between the Super earclips
> vs Vintage earclips?  Thanks!



Hi! Have you tried going through the independent VCA ADs such as Betteridge in Greenwich or London Jewelers in New York? Perhaps they may have some of those earrings left.  They are very pretty!


----------



## peppers90

^^ Thanks *park56!*  I will try those stores


----------



## bbk882

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Another vote for chalcedony I just love it!


 
Thanks you S&B for your input   I also love the color... possibly leaning more towards chalcedony at this point.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## vancleef fan

peppers90 said:


> *vancleef fan*- thank you! Would you say the large earclips are about
> the size of a quarter, or a nickle?


 

The large earclips are about the size of a quarter


----------



## peppers90

birkin101 said:


>



^^  Are those turquoise??   They are spectacular!!!


----------



## peppers90

Well,  I'm not a patient woman LOL....Maybe it has to do with pregnancy hormones (due in early July) but I just couldn't wait for these!!   I actually found them at jeweler only 40 mins from my home   It is called ORR's jewelers in Sewickley, PA-I didn't even know they sold VCA.   A contact from Betteridge told me about them    Having VCA that close could be bad for the bank account.   I have a SA at ORR's too-PM if you want info.   They had a HUGE inventory-more than a lot of VCA boutiques!


----------



## peppers90

OK, on to the good stuff~~


----------



## peppers90

*Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> Hi VCA experts!  Quick couple of questions-  I am interested
> in purchasing the all gold vintage earclips,  but one of my
> SAs told me these were back ordered til 2012.  Have you heard
> same??  And does anyone have comparisons between the Super earclips
> vs Vintage earclips?  Thanks!



I have the super onyx and the regular size (not mini) tiger's eye.  Here's a pic I posted in the reference thread.


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!



I posted my picture below before I saw that you already had your earrings!  They are beautiful.  Congratulations!

Thanks for the info on Orrs.  I knew about Betteridge, but never heard of Orrs!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I think that is my take away from all if this--if it is a special order then do it directly with VCA.  This whole situation is being drawn out because NM has to talk to VCA, then VCA gets back to NM, and then I get an answer.
> 
> Still no resolution.  We are trying to find out is whether VCA will make me a wg byzantine alhambra necklace -- I can't understand why they wouldn't.  They made me a necklace I didn't want, surely they can make one I want.



The update as of Friday is that VCA says they don't make the white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace for the US market, only for Europe.  At this point I am not in the mood to quibble about it, but I find that hard to believe.  I just bought the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet from VCA NYC a couple months ago, so it doesn't make sense to me that they would have made the bracelet for the US but not the necklace.

That being said, VAC is doing a search in Europe for it.


----------



## mcb100

does anyone know where i can buy Van Cleef & Arpels online? I really admire some Van Cleef & Arpels pieces but don't have a store near me. Or better yet, any places online that have VCA sales?


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!


 I love the earclips on you! But you have my dream MOP earrings!!! 
These are next on my list. Any modeling pic and do you still love them? I wish they did a onyx and mop together.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> The update as of Friday is that VCA says they don't make the white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace for the US market, only for Europe.  At this point I am not in the mood to quibble about it, but I find that hard to believe.  I just bought the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet from VCA NYC a couple months ago, so it doesn't make sense to me that they would have made the bracelet for the US but not the necklace.
> 
> That being said, VAC is doing a search in Europe for it.


 That sucks! 
If it makes you feel any better , I am still waiting on my bracelet. From January!!! They made it too big and are fixing it. 
It isn't NM, it is VCA. They take a long long time. I feel sorry for my sa. She really is trying to rush it along, but they have thier own pace. 
I hope you get your peice soon! I am not even excited for my bracelet anymore. I will be when it is in my hands, but I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> That sucks!
> If it makes you feel any better , I am still waiting on my bracelet. From January!!! They made it too big and are fixing it.
> It isn't NM, it is VCA. They take a long long time. I feel sorry for my sa. She really is trying to rush it along, but they have thier own pace.
> I hope you get your peice soon! I am not even excited for my bracelet anymore. I will be when it is in my hands, but I don't even want to think about it.


Does anyone know if they will do custom or special orders for different stones for alhambra?


----------



## fendibbag

sbelle said:


> The update as of Friday is that VCA says they don't make the white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace for the US market, only for Europe.  At this point I am not in the mood to quibble about it, but I find that hard to believe.  I just bought the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet from VCA NYC a couple months ago, so it doesn't make sense to me that they would have made the bracelet for the US but not the necklace.
> 
> That being said, VAC is doing a search in Europe for it.



*SBelle* I am so sorry to hear that . You should try and call the Paris store, when I purchased my necklace there last year my SA told me they take phone orders/ship and that they would also take care of the VAT refund. Hope you can get your gorgeous byzantine necklace!!!


----------



## fendibbag

*Peppers90* Gorgeous earrings!!!! They look fab on you and I also drooling on the magic dangle earrings...they are on my dream list!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## vancleef fan

Congrats *Peppers90* on your beautiful earclips, they really look good on you, you were lucky to find them at that jeweler !!!


----------



## Bethc

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!



Very pretty!  Congrats on getting them!


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone know if they will do custom or special orders for different stones for alhambra?


 I would call Van Cleef in NYC directly and ask.


----------



## peppers90

*THANK YOU* *sbelle, fendibbag, vancleef fan, and Bethc!*

*sjunky and fendibbag~ * oh yes, I am still loving the Magic dangles!  I wear them for more dressier occasions, and church, etc.   I needed a smaller earring for running around town, and for work; hence the gold earclips.....Here are some modeling pics of both earrings with the 20 motif....ENJOY~


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *THANK YOU* *sbelle, fendibbag, vancleef fan, and Bethc!*
> 
> *sjunky and fendibbag~ *oh yes, I am still loving the Magic dangles! I wear them for more dressier occasions, and church, etc. I needed a smaller earring for running around town, and for work; hence the gold earclips.....Here are some modeling pics of both earrings with the 20 motif....ENJOY~


 I am soo jelly! I must have those earrings. Must!!!!! They look fab on you! I love the all gold ones too. But the magic MOP's are just perfect. I see these working for every outfit and occasion! 

Sigh! $4600.00 Booo. LOL


----------



## peppers90

^^  They are a classic earring! And, go with everything.  I was lucky and got mine several years back before all these insane price increases 


 Some eye candy for VCA fans too~  a show called *"Selling New York"* on HGTV Thursdays at 9 EST- there is a group of real estate agents and they are always wearing  some VCA, Hermes, Chanel etc....


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> ^^ They are a classic earring! And, go with everything. I was lucky and got mine several years back before all these insane price increases


 More jealous now!!!! lol.
did they go up a lot in the years? 
Chanel's price increases are insane and sickening!  How about Van Cleef's?
I don't get it that the bracelet is 2600 and the earrings are more.


----------



## peppers90

I'm pretty sure we paid less than 4K for the earrings~  But, like I said it, was at least 3 years ago.... And, they say the economy is bad! haha


----------



## sjunky13

wow. ok . at least they weren't like 3 k a few years ago. ANd there is another increase soon.


----------



## fendibbag

*Peppers90* Thank you so much for the modeling pics!! The super gold ear clips are really perfect for everyday and the magic are such an understated WOW!!! Both look perfect with your 20 motif, love it!!!


----------



## lubird217

bbk882 - I completely vote for chalcedony & wg - so so beautiful!


----------



## kat99

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!



OK...these look gorgeous! I've been following your journey to find these earrings and I'm so glad you got them (and what a fast journey )


Could I ask anybody who has a great VCA SA who is not at Neiman Marcus - either the boutique or another independent retailer, to please PM me their SA? I've been having trouble with the NY boutique for some reason...so want to find a new one...! Thank you


----------



## lovechanel71

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!



OMG! I love the magic dangle earrings!! I just bought my 5 motifs vintage bracelet in YG with Onyx. Does anyone know if the magic dangle earrings come in YG with Onyx as well? Am still quite new to everything about VCA.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

peppers90 said:


> OK, on to the good stuff~~




Congrats! I think these are so nice and they look lovely on you!!!


----------



## popikna

Do they give any discount? Thanks.



peppers90 said:


> Well,  I'm not a patient woman LOL....Maybe it has to do with pregnancy hormones (due in early July) but I just couldn't wait for these!!   I actually found them at jeweler only 40 mins from my home   It is called ORR's jewelers in Sewickley, PA-I didn't even know they sold VCA.   A contact from Betteridge told me about them    Having VCA that close could be bad for the bank account.   I have a SA at ORR's too-PM if you want info.   They had a HUGE inventory-more than a lot of VCA boutiques!


----------



## lubird217

Ive only ever heard of a VCA discount when there was a boutique in JFK that was trying to close down after X-mas. Then there are 2nd hand pieces at certain sample sales or jewelers. 

Or you could try to find an employee of their brand, Richemont, but that's technically not legal under their employment contracts.


----------



## peppers90

popikna said:


> Do they give any discount? Thanks.





No,  I have yet to get a discount on any VCA!


----------



## bbk882

lubird217 said:


> bbk882 - I completely vote for chalcedony & wg - so so beautiful!


 
Thanks *lubird217*!  I think getting the wg chalcedony is the right choice


----------



## bbk882

peppers90 said:


> *THANK YOU* *sbelle, fendibbag, vancleef fan, and Bethc!*
> 
> *sjunky and fendibbag~ *oh yes, I am still loving the Magic dangles! I wear them for more dressier occasions, and church, etc. I needed a smaller earring for running around town, and for work; hence the gold earclips.....Here are some modeling pics of both earrings with the 20 motif....ENJOY~


 
*peppers 90* - Oh mine!  The Magic dangles look gorgeous on you.  I love the gold super earclips but unable to wear them as nice as you!  They definitely look chic and elegant at the same time.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> wow. ok . at least they weren't like 3 k a few years ago. ANd there is another increase soon.


 
My SA informed the increase in U.S. would definitely take place in June, if not early July.


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> My SA informed the increase in U.S. would definitely take place in June, if not early July.


 dammit!!! I need some more time. I really want the MOP magic 2 motif earrings Peppers has!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> dammit!!! I need some more time. I really want the MOP magic 2 motif earrings Peppers has!


 
I couldn't agree with you more since I haven't fulfill my VCA list yet!  Those price increases just keep coming, and coming, and coming.....


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more since I haven't fulfill my VCA list yet! Those price increases just keep coming, and coming, and coming.....


I know!  what to do? 

I am waiting for a NM 6 month promo! That would work nice.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> dammit!!! I need some more time. I really want the MOP magic 2 motif earrings Peppers has!


 


sjunky13 said:


> I know! what to do?
> 
> I am waiting for a NM 6 month promo! That would work nice.


 
NM does have the Be Jeweled event thru 5/8 but no 6-month promo.  There is also the opt of payment plan at certain price points... OMG, I am such a bad enabler!!!


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> NM does have the Be Jeweled event thru 5/8 but no 6-month promo. There is also the opt of payment plan at certain price points... OMG, I am such a bad enabler!!!


 Yes, it is double points. I want the 6 months, lol.
what is on your VCA wishlist?  Me:

MOP 2 motif magic earrings
MOP 5 motif bracelet
ONYX 20 Motif necklace
MOP 20 motif necklace

I know I won't ever have the necklaces. 
Unless a Miricle happens.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, it is double points. I want the 6 months, lol.
> what is on your VCA wishlist? Me:
> 
> MOP 2 motif magic earrings
> MOP 5 motif bracelet
> ONYX 20 Motif necklace
> MOP 20 motif necklace
> 
> I know I won't ever have the necklaces.
> Unless a Miricle happens.


 
Yes... not 6-mo but bonus points when reach a certain tier.  Just points to get GCs so you can spend more at NM...  I always get sucked into those damn promos and picked up on another VCA 20-motif necklace earlier today!  I'm sure you will get the necklaces somehow  

My VCA wishlist for the moment (and changes all the time):

Frivole wg pave earrings
Magic wg long necklace & matching bracelet
Perlee wg diamond bangles (which FI is getting at a TBD date...)
Modern Alhambra 9-motif grey MOP necklace
Onyx 20-motif necklace & 5-motif bracelet
maybe more on the way...


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> Yes... not 6-mo but bonus points when reach a certain tier. Just points to get GCs so you can spend more at NM... I always get sucked into those damn promos and picked up on another VCA 20-motif necklace earlier today! I'm sure you will get the necklaces somehow
> 
> My VCA wishlist for the moment (and changes all the time):
> 
> Frivole wg pave earrings
> Magic wg long necklace & matching bracelet
> Perlee wg diamond bangles (which FI is getting at a TBD date...)
> maybe more on the way...


 I love the Perlee's. I almost got a plain one, but got the love instead. The diamond ones are gorgeous!!! 

So many wants, so little money. If I get the earrings I will be so happy I could even have them! GL with your list.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> I love the Perlee's. I almost got a plain one, but got the love instead. The diamond ones are gorgeous!!!
> 
> So many wants, so little money. If I get the earrings I will be so happy I could even have them! GL with your list.


 
Thanks sjunky!  I bought the love bangle in rose with color stones but still want the Perlee pave in wg since I wear more white metal jewelry.  Yes... too many wants and not enough money to get them all at once.  I'm certain some other promo should be forth coming... keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> Thanks sjunky! I bought the love bangle in rose with color stones but still want the Perlee pave in wg since I wear more white metal jewelry. Yes... too many wants and not enough money to get them all at once. I'm certain some other promo should be forth coming... keeping my fingers crossed for you


 Thanks hun! Do you have pics somewhere. I love droling over everyones jewelry here


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks hun! Do you have pics somewhere. I love droling over everyones jewelry here


 
You're welcome   Come to think about it, I've never taken a pic of the rose love bangle.  I only posted some pictures of my Magic rose, wg, & pave pendants, Socrates pendant, & Cosmos ring.  Will look for you when I get home.  I haven't taken pics of my entire VCA collection yet.  I'll try to post some new pics at a later time.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks hun! Do you have pics somewhere. I love droling over everyones jewelry here


 
Here is a link to some pics from my earlier posts:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-655055-37.html#post18165815


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> Here is a link to some pics from my earlier posts:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-655055-37.html#post18165815


 Oh, they are lovely! I love the Cosmos ring so much! You have great taste!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, they are lovely! I love the Cosmos ring so much! You have great taste!


 
Thank you sjunky!  I also love the Cosmos ring but did not end up getting the matching pendant.  The smallest Cosmos appears a tac too small and I don't like the pin/brooch attached to the medium size pendant.  I sometimes feel like I have a piece from every collection, except for my lucky and vintage set


----------



## birkinbirkin69

Does anyone have a picture of the new 2011 diamond alhambra ring by any chance?


----------



## peppers90

*Sprinkles&bling and bbk882*-  thank you for your kind compliments!

_bbk882_-  you have some beautiful VCA pieces


----------



## kat99

bbk882 said:


> You're welcome   Come to think about it, I've never taken a pic of the rose love bangle.  I only posted some pictures of my Magic rose, wg, & pave pendants, Socrates pendant, & Cosmos ring.  Will look for you when I get home.  I haven't taken pics of my entire VCA collection yet.  I'll try to post some new pics at a later time.



Totally butting in but please post a photo of the Cartier bangle with colored stones! I love it and they were sold out when I checked


----------



## kjw46

Hello everyone!

I posted this in another thread, but figured this would be the best place to go since I really want a vca piece. I'm looking to purchase my first vca piece with a $4, 000 budget. I looooveee the signature perlee bracelet, but it's just a little out of range. If you could get your first piece with this budget, what would it be??


----------



## sjunky13

My bracelet is finally ready. I get it tomarrow!! 
Now I want a MOP one!


----------



## thimp

*
peppers90*-I love this look on you! Sooooo pretty! Congratulations on all your lovely purchases!


----------



## beachy10

Is there a price increase soon and if so, does anyone know when?


----------



## bbk882

kat99 said:


> Totally butting in but please post a photo of the Cartier bangle with colored stones! I love it and they were sold out when I checked


 
kat99 - will try to post pics of my love bangle for you once I can upload the pics, but I may have to PM since it is not VCA & not appropriate to post on this thread 

peppers90 - thank you so much & love your beautiful VCA collection as well 

sjunky13 - congrats on getting your bracelet


----------



## bbk882

kat99 said:


> Totally butting in but please post a photo of the Cartier bangle with colored stones! I love it and they were sold out when I checked


 
*kat99* - I did not know how difficult it could be to photograph rose gold  hope they turn out okay... here ya go... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8097&pictureid=77168

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8097&pictureid=77167


----------



## bbk882

Here's my Lucky contribution...


----------



## mp4

*bbk882* did you get the chalecondy 20 motif?!  You said you bought a necklace.

Is that a lucky necklace?  If so, this is one of my favorites!!!  I'm more causal so this suits my style.


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> My bracelet is finally ready. I get it tomarrow!!
> Now I want a MOP one!


 
Happy for you!!!


----------



## kat99

bbk882 said:


> *kat99* - I did not know how difficult it could be to photograph rose gold  hope they turn out okay... here ya go...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8097&pictureid=77168
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8097&pictureid=77167



Yay! Gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> *bbk882* did you get the chalecondy 20 motif?! You said you bought a necklace.
> 
> Is that a lucky necklace? If so, this is one of my favorites!!! I'm more causal so this suits my style.


 
Lucky is fun & casual... it can even be dressy if needed.  It is definitely a versatile piece!!!  Yes... I did get the chalcedony necklace but unable to retrieve it until this weekend.  I have *you, Brennamom, S&B, & lubird217* to thank for your votes & inputs


----------



## bbk882

beachy10 said:


> Is there a price increase soon and if so, does anyone know when?


 
According to my SA, either in June or early July.


----------



## mp4

bbk882 said:


> Lucky is fun & casual... it can even be dressy if needed. It is definitely a versatile piece!!! Yes... I did get the chalcedony necklace but unable to retrieve it until this weekend. I have *you, Brennamom, S&B, & lubird217* to thank for your votes & inputs


 
SOOOOO excited for you!!!!  You have a lovely collection! 

Please post the chalecondy....I need some enabling.  I don't think I can swallow the price of the lucky right now...but a chalecondy bracelet might scratch my itch!

I'm headed to LA in 10 days.  Can't wait to hit the large VCA on Rodeo to narrow in my selection before the increase.


----------



## bbk882

kjw46 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I posted this in another thread, but figured this would be the best place to go since I really want a vca piece. I'm looking to purchase my first vca piece with a $4, 000 budget. I looooveee the signature perlee bracelet, but it's just a little out of range. If you could get your first piece with this budget, what would it be??


 
I would recommend either a YG or WG MOP vintage 5-motif alhambra bracelet at your budget.


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> SOOOOO excited for you!!!! You have a lovely collection!
> 
> Please post the chalecondy....I need some enabling. I don't think I can swallow the price of the lucky right now...but a chalecondy bracelet might scratch my itch!
> 
> I'm headed to LA in 10 days. Can't wait to hit the large VCA on Rodeo to narrow in my selection before the increase.


 
Thank you for your sweet compliment   I'm excited too since this chalcedony is going to be my 2nd long VCA necklace along with the WG Lucky.  For some reason, I keep getting the pendants, 10-motifs, & neglecting to attain some long necklaces (like Magic) before all those recent price increases.

Rodeo Drive did have a good selection but SAs were somewhat overbearing when I last visited.  If you have time, check out Costa Mesa because I find the SAs are much approachable than Rodeo Drive IMO.


----------



## sjunky13

Well I went to pick up my bracelet and they messed up the order again! .
LOL, yup they took out 10 links and not 5 like it was written on the order. My poor SA!
it is not the fault of NM , but of VCA. Ok, now to wait again. Haha!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to pick up my bracelet and they messed up the order again! .
> LOL, yup they took out 10 links and not 5 like it was written on the order. My poor SA!
> it is not the fault of NM , but of VCA. Ok, now to wait again. Haha!



Oh no!! That is not good. I just dropped off one of my vintage bracelets for repair. I hope it doesn't take too long. I have no patience. lol


----------



## peppers90

^^ sorry to hear that sjunky!   Waiting is the worst part!  I need
to add 2 inches on my 20 motif,  but I keep putting it off....


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oh no!! That is not good. I just dropped off one of my vintage bracelets for repair. I hope it doesn't take too long. I have no patience. lol


 This is my first VCA purchase. They made the bracelet too big and now it is too small. It has been about 3 months I am waiting. 
What can you do? I have to laugh at it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> This is my first VCA purchase. They made the bracelet too big and now it is too small. It has been about 3 months I am waiting.
> What can you do? I have to laugh at it.



They say laughter is the best medicine? I remember my first purchase. It was a single motif pendant. I just love VCA!!


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They say laughter is the best medicine? I remember my first purchase. It was a single motif pendant. I just love VCA!!


 Me too! 
Yes you can't get upset at things like this. They aren't important, I kissed the bracelet goodbye again . LOL.
At this rate, I might have a second peice before the first comes back!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to pick up my bracelet and they messed up the order again! .
> LOL, yup they took out 10 links and not 5 like it was written on the order. My poor SA!
> it is not the fault of NM , but of VCA. Ok, now to wait again. Haha!



So sorry to hear this--hard to believe they can make a mistake like that!


----------



## G&Smommy

I am considering my first VCA piece before the price increase and think I have settled on the single motif Magic MOP pendant.  I really want the pave diamond single motif Magic pendant, but alas no winning lottery ticket in sight.  Does anyone know if the single motif MOP comes in yellow gold?  I have only seen white gold at my VCA in NM.  I ask because I eventually want to add the 2 or 3 motif dangle earrings and I believe the earrings only come in yellow gold.  

Also, for those of you who have this piece, does it work well as an everyday piece?  My only concern is that the SA told me it can be affected by lotions and perfumes and since it is MOP on both sides of the pendant, I worry about it rubbing on my skin and getting ruined by my perfume and lotion.  I also understand I can't shower in it or wear it to bed like I do with most of my diamond pendants.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> So sorry to hear this--hard to believe they can make a mistake like that!


 Did you find out what happend with your necklace? 
I was telling my SA about it. It seems VCA is a hard vendor to work with. They call all the shots and do things on thier own terms and time frame.

Cartier will be gone from NM soon as well.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to pick up my bracelet and they messed up the order again! .
> LOL, yup they took out 10 links and not 5 like it was written on the order. My poor SA!
> it is not the fault of NM , but of VCA. Ok, now to wait again. Haha!


 
Oh mine!  So sorry to hear another VCA mishap!  I share your frustration as I recall how my turquoise Alhambra butterfly earrings returned with the turquoise damaged on 1 earring after having VCA lengthened the posts.  My NM SA had to "demand" a replacement on my behalf... what a mess!  The whole process took almost 3 months before I finally received a new pair of earrings with the lengthened posts.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Me too!
> Yes you can't get upset at things like this. They aren't important, I kissed the bracelet goodbye again . LOL.
> At this rate, I might have a second peice before the first comes back!


 
sjunky13, you got a wonderful sense of humor  perhaps it's a good time to pick up another bracelet


----------



## mp4

bbk882 said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliment   I'm excited too since this chalcedony is going to be my 2nd long VCA necklace along with the WG Lucky.  For some reason, I keep getting the pendants, 10-motifs, & neglecting to attain some long necklaces (like Magic) before all those recent price increases.
> 
> Rodeo Drive did have a good selection but SAs were somewhat overbearing when I last visited.  If you have time, check out Costa Mesa because I find the SAs are much approachable than Rodeo Drive IMO.



I was worried about that....but I am there for business with LIMITED time to shop.  Hopefully, I'll get lucky and find someone normal.


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> I was worried about that....but I am there for business with LIMITED time to shop. Hopefully, I'll get lucky and find someone normal.


 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you on finding a "normal" SA


----------



## lovechanel71

lovechanel71 said:


> OMG! I love the magic dangle earrings!! I just bought my 5 motifs vintage bracelet in YG with Onyx. Does anyone know if the magic dangle earrings come in YG with Onyx as well? Am still quite new to everything about VCA.


 
can anyone here help me with this question?


----------



## lubird217

*lovechanel71* - Ive never seen the 2 motif magic dangle earrings in onyx


----------



## Brennamom

peppers90 said:


> Some eye candy for VCA fans too~  a show called *"Selling New York"* on HGTV Thursdays at 9 EST- there is a group of real estate agents and they are always wearing  some VCA, Hermes, Chanel etc....



Thank gawd that isn't a drinking game!  Birkin - SHOT!  Vintage MOP - SHOT!  20-motif - DOUBLE SHOT!  I wouldn't make it through a single episode!!:girlwhack:


----------



## peppers90

^^  you are right; lots of high fashion to look at and all those gorgeous apartments too!


----------



## bbk882

G&Smommy said:


> I am considering my first VCA piece before the price increase and think I have settled on the single motif Magic MOP pendant. I really want the pave diamond single motif Magic pendant, but alas no winning lottery ticket in sight. Does anyone know if the single motif MOP comes in yellow gold? I have only seen white gold at my VCA in NM. I ask because I eventually want to add the 2 or 3 motif dangle earrings and I believe the earrings only come in yellow gold.
> 
> Also, for those of you who have this piece, does it work well as an everyday piece? My only concern is that the SA told me it can be affected by lotions and perfumes and since it is MOP on both sides of the pendant, I worry about it rubbing on my skin and getting ruined by my perfume and lotion. I also understand I can't shower in it or wear it to bed like I do with most of my diamond pendants.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


 
Hi there, I have the wg Magic MOP pendant but I don't wear it as an everyday piece. If you base your decision on style, then it definitely works for everyday. However, since MOP should be treated like pearls, by avoiding chemical contacts (lotion, perfume), you would need to put it on last or take it off each time for lotion/perfume application and shower as well. IMO, I find it a tac troublesome to wear mine all the time.

Yes... Magic MOP comes in yg but I haven't seen it at all lately. Perhaps both wg and yg Magic MOP pendants are limited edition??? I would recommend to contact a VCA boutique for inquiry.


----------



## bbk882

*G&Smommy* - have you consider an all gold pendant, such as the rose gold BCF limited edition vintage alhambra pendant?  That way, you won't have to worry about taking if off.  I believe the yg version might have came out some years ago.


----------



## G&Smommy

bbk882 said:


> Hi there, I have the wg Magic MOP pendant but I don't wear it as an everyday piece. If you base your decision on style, then it definitely works for everyday. However, since MOP should be treated like pearls, by avoiding chemical contacts (lotion, perfume), you would need to put it on last or take it off each time for lotion/perfume application and shower as well. IMO, I find it a tac troublesome to wear mine all the time.
> 
> Yes... Magic MOP comes in yg but I haven't seen it at all lately. Perhaps both wg and yg Magic MOP pendants are limited edition??? I would recommend to contact a VCA boutique for inquiry.


 
Thanks, bbk882!  The reasons you have stated are the only reasons I am thinking about this purchase.  Based on style alone, it would be an easy decision.  I am just so used to wearing my pendants all day, in the shower, to amusement parks, etc.  That is the advantage of the pave diamond Magic pendant, but that version is out of my current price range.

As for the yellow gold version, I don't think I have seen it, but I love the size of the Magic and the good thing about it being white gold is that it goes well with my other jewelry which is mostly platinum estate pieces.

I appreciate the input!

Jennifer


----------



## bbk882

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, bbk882!  The reasons you have stated are the only reasons I am thinking about this purchase.  Based on style alone, it would be an easy decision.  I am just so used to wearing my pendants all day, in the shower, to amusement parks, etc.  That is the advantage of the pave diamond Magic pendant, but that version is out of my current price range.
> 
> As for the yellow gold version, I don't think I have seen it, but I love the size of the Magic and the good thing about it being white gold is that it goes well with my other jewelry which is mostly platinum estate pieces.
> 
> I appreciate the input!
> 
> Jennifer



You're welcome!  To be honest, I have the pave magic but haven't had the chance to wear it since its reveal in Feb.  I tend to find the pave slightly too blingy for daily & casual settings.  Like you, I love mix & match my wg along with platinum pieces.  I'm certain you will make the right decision & find the perfect pendant that suits your needs


----------



## G&Smommy

bbk882 said:


> You're welcome! To be honest, I have the pave magic but haven't had the chance to wear it since its reveal in Feb. I tend to find the pave slightly too blingy for daily & casual settings. Like you, I love mix & match my wg along with platinum pieces. I'm certain you will make the right decision & find the perfect pendant that suits your needs


 
You have my dream pendant!  I have tried it on and would actually wear it daily, but then I love bling!  I also love your Cosmos ring and, of course, the MOP Magic pendants.  Congrats on your gorgeous collection!  I am hoping to build a nice collection going forward as well, starting with the pendant and then maybe some earrings and working up to some of the pave pieces.


----------



## bbk882

G&Smommy said:


> You have my dream pendant!  I have tried it on and would actually wear it daily, but then I love bling!  I also love your Cosmos ring and, of course, the MOP Magic pendants.  Congrats on your gorgeous collection!  I am hoping to build a nice collection going forward as well, starting with the pendant and then maybe some earrings and working up to some of the pave pieces.



Thank you so much for your compliment!  All it takes is one VCA piece & you will start building an enormous collection before ever realizing it


----------



## 8seventeen19

Brennamom said:


> Thank gawd that isn't a drinking game!  Birkin - SHOT!  Vintage MOP - SHOT!  20-motif - DOUBLE SHOT!  I wouldn't make it through a single episode!!:girlwhack:



Last week I saw a LOT of VCA. 

I am just curious to see if VCA allows SO's. I saw that *sbelle *did somewhat or an actual SO. If so, what is the process on this? It's easy with Louboutin and I am hoping the same is true here as well.


----------



## sbelle

shoeaddictklw said:


> Last week I saw a LOT of VCA.
> 
> I am just curious to see if VCA allows SO's. I saw that *sbelle *did somewhat or an actual SO. If so, what is the process on this? It's easy with Louboutin and I am hoping the same is true here as well.



Lol-- we saw my order didn't go well!   I have to stress though that I was working with NM to order this from VCA.  I think things would have gone much better if I had worked with VCA directly ( the Incircle points are just so darn addicting!)

I was trying to order a necklace that VCA makes, but they said they didn't have any available ( white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace)  They offered to make one for me and I accepted.  In the end though they made a white gold byzantine oval necklace not the byzantine alhambra --  and that is what I received.

Oh and btw--almost 2 weeks since I received the wrong necklace and very little progress has been made.  I got a call yesterday that VCA had found one in Europe.  But, lol it was still not the right necklace--it was the short one.  

On a separate note when I have been at VCA NYC I have been told if there is a item I want and if there are none available that VCA will make one for me.  I remember talking about this in relation to the vintage alhambra yellow gold necklace.


----------



## Candice0985

did anyone watch the royal wedding last week? I was watching the guests come into the church, there was VCA all over the place!! lots of doubled up 20 motifs and single motif pendants!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> Hi there, I have the wg Magic MOP pendant but I don't wear it as an everyday piece. If you base your decision on style, then it definitely works for everyday. However, since MOP should be treated like pearls, by avoiding chemical contacts (lotion, perfume), you would need to put it on last or take it off each time for lotion/perfume application and shower as well. IMO, I find it a tac troublesome to wear mine all the time.
> 
> Yes... Magic MOP comes in yg but I haven't seen it at all lately. Perhaps both wg and yg Magic MOP pendants are limited edition??? I would recommend to contact a VCA boutique for inquiry.




I tried to order the Magic MOP in YG but I was told it was made in limited numbers and was not currently available. Wonder if I could SO it? Hmmm..


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Me too!
> Yes you can't get upset at things like this. They aren't important, I kissed the bracelet goodbye again . LOL.
> At this rate, I might have a second peice before the first comes back!




Hey, the more pieces the merrier!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> Thank you so much for your compliment!  All it takes is one VCA piece & you will start building an enormous collection before ever realizing it




That is so true!!  I bought my first single motif and it has been a roller coaster of VCA since.


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I tried to order the Magic MOP in YG but I was told it was made in limited numbers and was not currently available. Wonder if I could SO it? Hmmm..


 
I was told the same for the WG Magic MOP pendant, that it was a limited edition, when I bought it couple years ago.  If I remember correctly, the YG version came out about 2 years or so prior to the WG.  You should definitely inquire about SO with a VCA boutique just to see what they say.  Then again, SO any piece that is not currently available with VCA sounds like a hassle after *sbelle*'s horrible experience even if it is placed directly with VCA


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is so true!! I bought my first single motif and it has been a roller coaster of VCA since.


 
I started out with the WG Lucky set as a birthday present for myself and unable to get off that roller coaster ride since


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> I was told the same for the WG Magic MOP pendant, that it was a limited edition, when I bought it couple years ago.  If I remember correctly, the YG version came out about 2 years or so prior to the WG.  You should definitely inquire about SO with a VCA boutique just to see what they say.  Then again, SO any piece that is not currently available with VCA sounds like a hassle after *sbelle*'s horrible experience even if it is placed directly with VCA




I know!! I feel so bad for her and hope they straighten it out soon. I have the byzantine alhambra bracelet. It's just so pretty. I saw the necklace on a SA in Paris. It was beautiful and covered in charms which are hard to come by. I have only gotten two and had to SO two more. Still waiting....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> I started out with the WG Lucky set as a birthday present for myself and unable to get off that roller coaster ride since




I think it's one ride that never ends....


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think it's one ride that never ends....


 
Absolutely!!!  Scary isn't it   I hope *sbelle*'s situation get straightened out and you receive your SO's soon... please post pics when you do   I've only seen pics of the Byzantine Alhambra charm bracelet but have never seen it IRL or necklace for that matter.  They're rare and hard to come by...


----------



## 8seventeen19

sbelle said:


> Lol-- we saw my order didn't go well!   I have to stress though that I was working with NM to order this from VCA.  I think things would have gone much better if I had worked with VCA directly ( the Incircle points are just so darn addicting!)
> 
> I was trying to order a necklace that VCA makes, but they said they didn't have any available ( white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace)  They offered to make one for me and I accepted.  In the end though they made a white gold byzantine oval necklace not the byzantine alhambra --  and that is what I received.
> 
> Oh and btw--almost 2 weeks since I received the wrong necklace and very little progress has been made.  I got a call yesterday that VCA had found one in Europe.  But, lol it was still not the right necklace--it was the short one.
> 
> On a separate note when I have been at VCA NYC I have been told if there is a item I want and if there are none available that VCA will make one for me.  I remember talking about this in relation to the vintage alhambra yellow gold necklace.



Thank you so much for the clarification! I do not wear YG and it seems that almost everything is offered in it. I really would like the Vintage studs with rose gold and onyx. I do not have any VCA yet would love that to be my first piece. 

If I cannot do that I'd like to be able to collect a matching set. Is this necklace available in the vintage bracelet and earclips? The earclips is what I would be most interested at this present moment.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know!! I feel so bad for her and hope they straighten it out soon. I have the byzantine alhambra bracelet. It's just so pretty. I saw the necklace on a SA in Paris. It was beautiful and covered in charms which are hard to come by. I have only gotten two and had to SO two more. Still waiting....




What is this Byzantine Alhambra bracelet?  Can you post a picture?


----------



## lubird217

Yeah! I want to see the charm bracelet too. 

Also - shoeaddictklw - I know the large size of the YG earclips is sold out everywhere right now. I don't know about the regular size. The large is $3600 I think...


----------



## bbk882

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification! I do not wear YG and it seems that almost everything is offered in it. I really would like the Vintage studs with rose gold and onyx. I do not have any VCA yet would love that to be my first piece.
> 
> If I cannot do that I'd like to be able to collect a matching set. Is this necklace available in the vintage bracelet and earclips? The earclips is what I would be most interested at this present moment.


 
The necklace from your picture is the limited edition 2010 BCF Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra.  I could be wrong but to the best of my knowledge, BCF limited edition pieces do not have matching earclips or bracelets.  I also have not seen rose gold earclips in Alhambra collection thus far.  VCA may have more rose gold Alhambra pieces available in the future as seen in other VCA collections since the popularity of rose gold jewelry is finally catching on with most high end designers.


----------



## aham

birkin101 said:


>



Can someone please ID those earrings? They look like Lapis Lazuli, but VCA doesn't do them in this stone.. They are absolutely to die for!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> What is this Byzantine Alhambra bracelet?  Can you post a picture?



This is the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet-- I have this one and this is what I ordered in the long necklace.  It comes in yellow gold too.









I am assuming they also make a byzantine oval bracelet that only have the oval links in it.  Here's a picture of the byzantine oval necklace (that I got sent by mistake) compared to the byzantine alhmabra bracelet.  







Here's a picture of something being hung from a yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklace.  I wouldn't call the flower a charm, but you get the idea.


----------



## aham

peppers90 said:


> *Super earclips in all gold!!*   They weren't as big as I thought, I was just going to try them on for size, but I REALLY liked them.   Their size is about the same as a US nickel.   And, the same as the larger clover in the Magic dangle earrings.  I posted some pics below for reference..... ENJOY!!!


Peppers90 Your Super all gold earrings are Beautiful!!! Wear them in good health!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> This is the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet-- I have this one and this is what I ordered in the long necklace.  It comes in yellow gold too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming they also make a byzantine oval bracelet that only have the oval links in it.  Here's a picture of the byzantine oval necklace (that I got sent by mistake) compared to the byzantine alhmabra bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of something being hung from a yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklace.  I wouldn't call the flower a charm, but you get the idea.




i must have the necklace!  any idea of the cost in white gold?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> What is this Byzantine Alhambra bracelet?  Can you post a picture?




Will take a pic of mine when I get home. I found this online. This is the necklace. My bracelet is in WG and just shorter than this.   Of course I posted this AFTER I noticed sbelle did. Sorry.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/

OMG, I saw all these pieces in Palm Beach at VCA. Ended up breaking down and getting the ring recently....the rest are TDF!


----------



## bbk882

sbelle said:


> This is the white gold byzantine alhambra bracelet-- I have this one and this is what I ordered in the long necklace. It comes in yellow gold too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming they also make a byzantine oval bracelet that only have the oval links in it. Here's a picture of the byzantine oval necklace (that I got sent by mistake) compared to the byzantine alhmabra bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of something being hung from a yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklace. I wouldn't call the flower a charm, but you get the idea.


 
*sbelle* - Love the Byzantine Alhambra collection! Thanks for reposting your pics along with a new pic.  Hope you get your necklace soon   That looks pretty dramatic hanging the Rose de Noel brooch as a pendant on the Byzantine Alhambra necklace. 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/
> 
> OMG, I saw all these pieces in Palm Beach at VCA. Ended up breaking down and getting the ring recently....the rest are TDF!


 
*ALLinTHEbag - *Congrats Please post pics... I also *almost* couldn't resist the temptation of getting the Magic pave ring to match my pendant last December in Waikiki... it looked so sparkly on the finger  Yes... it will have to remain on my wish list in the interim.


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/
> 
> OMG, I saw all these pieces in Palm Beach at VCA. Ended up breaking down and getting the ring recently....the rest are TDF!


 
Fabulous!!!  Ultra congrats!!!  How about a modeling shot!

I am dying to see this collection IRL....if only to drool.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/
> 
> OMG, I saw all these pieces in Palm Beach at VCA. Ended up breaking down and getting the ring recently....the rest are TDF!


 
I love the pave Alhambra pieces!  Congrats on the ring!  Would love to see pics!

Jennifer


----------



## calisnoopy

*Frivole WG Pave necklace *

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e88484b47970d-pi


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## peppers90

^^ very nice *calisnoopy*!   A little bit delicate,  and a little bit bling


----------



## bbk882

calisnoopy said:


> *Frivole WG Pave necklace *
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e88484b47970d-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e88484b47970d-pi



 the Frivole pendant... very pretty on you Cory!


----------



## mauimaddness

Calisnoopy.. Love it congrats on your new buy.. not too blingy for everyday wear


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/
> 
> OMG, I saw all these pieces in Palm Beach at VCA. Ended up breaking down and getting the ring recently....the rest are TDF!


 
All those pieces literally TO DIE FOR!!! I wish i were able to afford them all *SIGH*


----------



## sbelle

I've been wanting these earrings and Mother's Day seemed like the perfect time!!  (I've actually had them for a few weeks, but had to wait until today to wear them.)


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I've been wanting these earrings and Mother's Day seemed like the perfect time!!  (I've actually had them for a few weeks, but had to wait until today to wear them.)


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> i must have the necklace!  any idea of the cost in white gold?



Since I have not actually gotten the correct necklace yet, I haven't ever gotten the exact price.  I bought the short yellow gold version earlier this year and it was $6,150.  

When I purchased what I thought would be the white gold long necklace I figured it was $6,150 x 2, or $12,300.  NM said the price was $10,125.  I questioned it at the time, but was told it was right.  Of course now we know that was the price of the wrong necklace.

So although I don't know what the price of the long white gold is, I am guessing it will be twice the cost of the short necklace - $12,300.


----------



## park56

sbelle said:


> I've been wanting these earrings and Mother's Day seemed like the perfect time!!  (I've actually had them for a few weeks, but had to wait until today to wear them.)



So lovely ...!  Isnt the pave work on the diamond Alhambra line exquisite?  Congratulations!


----------



## mauimaddness

sbelle.. The diamond pave earrings are absolutely breathtaking.. Wear them in good health


----------



## peppers90

Congrats *sbelle*!  Very beautiful,  what a fabulous Mothers Day!


----------



## mp4

*sbelle*, love the earclips!!! Congrats and Happy M-day!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle, CONGRATS!!  I LOVE them!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, this pictures do not do these pieces justice...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mauimaddness said:


> All those pieces literally TO DIE FOR!!! I wish i were able to afford them all *SIGH*


  Me too. We can dream...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Sbelle,* love your new earrings!  Great choice!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, this pictures do not do these pieces justice...


  these not this.....I posted too fast. Must have still been dreaming about the super pave earrings I turned down....sigh


----------



## Brennamom

Did anyone get the LE from x-mas 2008?  It is the MOP Star in WG.  I tried doing a search but couldn't find it....Thanks!


----------



## lubird217

Brennamom said:


> Did anyone get the LE from x-mas 2008?  It is the MOP Star in WG.  I tried doing a search but couldn't find it....Thanks!



Sounds lovely! I'd love to see this too!


----------



## sjunky13

wow. everyones peices are tdf! Congrats ladies! You have some wonderfull things!
I love this thread!


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, this pictures do not do these pieces justice...



 The wg pave 5 motif bracelet and the perlee ring are on my if I hit the lottery list!!!!   Soooo pretty!!!!!!  All of them are GORGEOUS!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Did anyone get the LE from x-mas 2008?  It is the MOP Star in WG.  I tried doing a search but couldn't find it....Thanks!


 

Is this what you are referring to?  I missed it in 2008 but grabbed it at a recent Bluefly sale(Circa).


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> The wg pave 5 motif bracelet and the perlee ring are on my if I hit the lottery list!!!!   Soooo pretty!!!!!!  All of them are GORGEOUS!



I waited a while for the perlee ring.  Finally got my DH to break down. the 10 mos no finance with NM helped too.


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Is this what you are referring to?  I missed it in 2008 but grabbed it at a recent Bluefly sale(Circa).


bluefly carries van cleef?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> bluefly carries van cleef?




If you sign up for their private sales, they sell estate jewelry through CIRCA. Tiffanys, VCA, Cartier, etc. All authenticated and a lot like new. This piece was.


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> If you sign up for their private sales, they sell estate jewelry through CIRCA. Tiffanys, VCA, Cartier, etc. All authenticated and a lot like new. This piece was.


wow i see, thanks a lot  
if you live in New York, the duty free at the JKF airport is having this unbelieveable sales right now. I saw Cosmo earclips, pendents, and some frivole 8 motifs ring there.


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag - that's exactly what it was! Thanks for such a beautiful picture. I love the shape and gray MOP so much!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Is this what you are referring to?  I missed it in 2008 but grabbed it at a recent Bluefly sale(Circa).





ALLinTHEbag said:


> If you sign up for their private sales, they sell estate jewelry through CIRCA. Tiffanys, VCA, Cartier, etc. All authenticated and a lot like new. This piece was.



That's the one!!  I found out about the Circa sale too late....

Thanks, so I'm not crazy!  I sent a pic of it to Londoner's and they said they had never seen anything like it and doubted it was real.  

Don't you hate when you know more about a product's line than their SAs or authorized sellers?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> That's the one!!  I found out about the Circa sale too late....
> 
> Thanks, so I'm not crazy!  I sent a pic of it to Londoner's and they said they had never seen anything like it and doubted it was real.
> 
> Don't you hate when you know more about a product's line than their SAs or authorized sellers?




I know.  I have had that happen before with some SA's but my SA at NM will research the ends of the earth to find it. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> wow i see, thanks a lot
> if you live in New York, the duty free at the JKF airport is having this unbelieveable sales right now. I saw Cosmo earclips, pendents, and some frivole 8 motifs ring there.




I wished I was back in NY. I need to take a trip home and soon....lol


----------



## lubird217

I've heard about this elusive terminal since last christmas! I can't stand it!


----------



## swisshera

lubird217 said:


> I've heard about this elusive terminal since last christmas! I can't stand it!


yeah JFK really sucks. it is terminal 7. But think about Van Cleef at 40% off..


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, is the price increase definately 1st July?


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Ladies, is the price increase definately 1st July?



I thought Vegas told me June 1st yesterday, but I'm old and have slept since then, soo.....

Has anyone heard what X-mas 2011 LE will be?


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Is this what you are referring to?  I missed it in 2008 but grabbed it at a recent Bluefly sale(Circa).



You're the one!!


----------



## lubird217

I think it's June 1 as well... I have no idea by how much. Last time it seemed like it was just $50 - $100 on certain pieces. I have no idea about now considering the price of gold.


----------



## lubird217

swisshera said:


> yeah JFK really sucks. it is terminal 7. But think about Van Cleef at 40% off..




Im flying out of T4 and DF is flying out of T5 this weekend. No luck!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies, I am arriving in the US at the end of June so I was hoping to purchase something before the price increase.


----------



## ryu_chan

swisshera said:


> yeah JFK really sucks. it is terminal 7. But think about Van Cleef at 40% off..


Really? You mean the terminal where Cathay and BA are located? I was there about a month ago. Had no idea they had Van Cleef items over there. Is this hidden or something?


----------



## 8seventeen19

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, this pictures do not do these pieces justice...



Beautiful!! The in-between finger ring is absolutely breath taking!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sbelle said:


> I've been wanting these earrings and Mother's Day seemed like the perfect time!!  (I've actually had them for a few weeks, but had to wait until today to wear them.)



Definitely a dream piece of mine. Congrats!!


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone here own the sweet butterfly earrings and would provide a modeling pic? .....Just wondering about the size...


----------



## bbk882

sbelle - congrats on the vintage Alhambra pave earrings!!!       

ALLinTHEbag - beautiful Magic pave btf ring & Perlee pave ring!  Congrats!!!

What wonderful mother's day gifts ladies


----------



## bbk882

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone here own the sweet butterfly earrings and would provide a modeling pic? .....Just wondering about the size...


 
Hope this pic helps...


----------



## bbk882

Introducing my new wg chalcedony vintage Alhambra   Can't wait to layer this with my Magic mop & pave pendants!


----------



## lubird217

Wow!! So gorgeous! I love the wg/chalcedony combo!! Please put it all on and model sometime!


----------



## kat99

bbk882 said:


> Introducing my new wg chalcedony vintage Alhambra   Can't wait to layer this with my Magic mop & pave pendants!




BEAUTIFUL combination! Love it


----------



## bbk882

lubird217 - this combo really works with my other wg VCA pieces... thank you!  Will definitely do modeling at a later time 

kat99 - thanks so much!  I love the wg/chalcedony because it's so versatile & easy to wear


----------



## vancleef fan

Beautiful pieces *bbk882*and *sbelle*. Many congrats


----------



## 8seventeen19

bbk882 said:


> Introducing my new wg chalcedony vintage Alhambra   Can't wait to layer this with my Magic mop & pave pendants!



Just beautiful! The chalcedony looks incredibly versatile.


----------



## mauimaddness

bbk882  the chaledony.. great buy!!!


----------



## swisshera

ryu_chan said:


> Really? You mean the terminal where Cathay and BA are located? I was there about a month ago. Had no idea they had Van Cleef items over there. Is this hidden or something?


exactly! BA and CX, UA west coast flight. I did a jewelry run yesterday and they were having 60% off. but these things come and go. I was there 2 weeks ago for an international flight and they got more selection.

They are not hidden. I asked the SA why these things are on sales and they told me they do not carry the line anymore and just want to mark them down. I got Piaget and Chopard before from them and now, VCA.  Good luck!


----------



## peppers90

*bbk*-  very pretty!!  It will look fabulous with your other necklaces- and
even with those cute WG butterfly earrings!!  Thanks for the modeling
pic


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I waited a while for the perlee ring.  Finally got my DH to break down. the 10 mos no finance with NM helped too.



Lucky lady!!!  Wear them in good health!!!  

I never think NM because I don't have VCA in my state...I want to save the tax!


----------



## bbk882

*van cleef fan, shoeaddictklw, mauimadness, & peppers90 *- thank you so very much to all of you for your compliments  

*peppers90* - glad to model for you   FYI, you may need to lengthen the posts because the Sweet Alhambra earrings do have shorter posts than normal.  My SA said they are intended for adolescents... I might be too old to wear them :wondering


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> Introducing my new wg chalcedony vintage Alhambra   Can't wait to layer this with my Magic mop & pave pendants!



 OMG, I LOVE IT!!  Beautiful! Congratulations!



mp4 said:


> Lucky lady!!!  Wear them in good health!!!
> 
> I never think NM because I don't have VCA in my state...I want to save the tax!




I know. Saving the tax does help but on big ticket items, interest free financing is enticing...



sbelle said:


> You're the one!!




Oh, I'm sorry.



shoeaddictklw said:


> Beautiful!! The in-between finger ring is absolutely breath taking!!!




Thank you!! It's an early 40th birthday gift. Shhh...  It looks so much better IRL.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, I went over to see some earrings I was considering and came back with this...


----------



## peppers90

^^  Ohhhh very nice *ALLinTHEbag*!  Post an modeling shot if you can!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yes, please!!! You're on a VCA roll!!


----------



## kat99

Ladies, I was about to order an item to be shipped to a tax free but then was informed that as of April 1st, VCA will charge sales tax if there are any Richemont operated stores in your state (as in..if there is a Cartier but no VCA...they will still charge tax) This was a surprise to me. Anybody else hear anything?


----------



## Brennamom

kat99 said:


> Ladies, I was about to order an item to be shipped to a tax free but then was informed that as of April 1st, VCA will charge sales tax if there are any Richemont operated stores in your state (as in..if there is a Cartier but no VCA...they will still charge tax) This was a surprise to me. Anybody else hear anything?


 
I hadn't heard THAT, but my SA did reference once that they and Cartier were "siblings" but I had no idea what she was talking about....


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, I went over to see some earrings I was considering and came back with this...



Thanks ALLinTHEbag!  Congrats on your wg Magic 16-motif!  It is one piece that will always stay on my wish list...


----------



## lubird217

VCA has always been pretty rigid about tax even when I'd have it shipped to me in a state w/o a store. They're tax sticklers - I guess not to get in any trouble  !!


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag - Beautiful new necklace! I'm confused did and bbk882 both get wg/chalcedonys this week?

I thought I was obsessed with turquoise as my next buy but I'm really loving this!


----------



## bbk882

lubird217 said:


> ALLinTHEbag - Beautiful new necklace! I'm confused did and bbk882 both get wg/chalcedonys this week?
> 
> I thought I was obsessed with turquoise as my next buy but I'm really loving this!



Almost... ALLinTHEbag got one of my all time favs, Magic with white & grey MOP, & chalcedony


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag Congratulations!!!!  That 16 motif has been on my wish list for the past year.. Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kat99 said:


> Ladies, I was about to order an item to be shipped to a tax free but then was informed that as of April 1st, VCA will charge sales tax if there are any Richemont operated stores in your state (as in..if there is a Cartier but no VCA...they will still charge tax) This was a surprise to me. Anybody else hear anything?



Yes, I was told that last March by my SA.


----------



## kat99

Brennamom said:


> I hadn't heard THAT, but my SA did reference once that they and Cartier were "siblings" but I had no idea what she was talking about....





Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, I was told that last March by my SA.





lubird217 said:


> VCA has always been pretty rigid about tax even when I'd have it shipped to me in a state w/o a store. They're tax sticklers - I guess not to get in any trouble  !!



So sad! I wonder why as other parent companies with multiple brands don't follow this policy (like NM and Bergdorf...) oh well, I guess it's Europe for me then...thanks everybody


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kat99 said:


> So sad! I wonder why as other parent companies with multiple brands don't follow this policy (like NM and Bergdorf...) oh well, I guess it's Europe for me then...thanks everybody



It is true unfortunately, but in the US there are 2 VCA stores not owned by Richemont that still charge no tax for out of state they are located in, let me know if you want my SAs info.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Will have my DH take full pic later...arms aren't long enough to get the entire necklace and my head. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

NM won't charge Sales Tax if they ship VCA to a state with no NM. At least that is what my SA told me.


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will have my DH take full pic later...arms aren't long enough to get the entire necklace and my head. lol


 
Love the layering look with the Magic pendant!  Just took my breath away...


----------



## sjunky13

I can't take this thread! So many beauties. 
Help me now! I am still waiting for my one bracelet!! LOL.
bbk882, please model your new necklace, allinthebag. WOW!
You 2 have been very busy ladies!


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, at the risk of having my VCA card revoked, what is wrong with me that I'm happy with my little Sweet Butterfly and really don't want anything else?  Well, let me re-phrase that.  The one other piece I do want is the malachite/gold SE that I will never have so I don't count it.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE looking at everyone's gorgeous treasures, but more like works of art in a museum than something I want to own.  I don't know..my butterfly makes me smile and I wear it every day with a DBTY, but I have no "next."  Am I daft?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Ok, at the risk of having my VCA card revoked, what is wrong with me that I'm happy with my little Sweet Butterfly and really don't want anything else?  Well, let me re-phrase that.  The one other piece I do want is the malachite/gold SE that I will never have so I don't count it.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE looking at everyone's gorgeous treasures, but more like works of art in a museum than something I want to own.  I don't know..my butterfly makes me smile and I wear it every day with a DBTY, but I have no "next."  Am I daft?



No Brennamom, you just have more self control than the rest of us..lol
I actually missed the opportunity to buy the SE malachite and lapis pieces but saw them both on resale recently. Missed the lapis but snagged the malachite. It was about 700.00 more than retail in 08(have to check the date). Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> No Brennamom, you just have more self control than the rest of us..lol
> I actually missed the opportunity to buy the SE malachite and lapis pieces but saw them both on resale recently. Missed the lapis but snagged the malachite. It was about 700.00 more than retail in 08(have to check the date). Will post a pic soon.



Thanks ALL!  Did you get the one J&J had?

My boutique still has a malachite if anyone is interested... PM me.

I may not want anything, but I'm a SUPER ENABLER!!


----------



## Bethc

I went to the VCA exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt on Sunday, Princess Grace had an all malachite 20 motif... It was just amazing!!


----------



## mp4

*bbk882* - how did I miss your chalecondy necklace!!!!  What a beauty!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> Thanks ALL!  Did you get the one J&J had?
> 
> My boutique still has a malachite if anyone is interested... PM me.
> 
> I may not want anything, but I'm a SUPER ENABLER!!




Whats the "SE Malachite"?


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will have my DH take full pic later...arms aren't long enough to get the entire necklace and my head. lol



Is this the 16 motif yellow gold with grey and white mop and onyx?


----------



## bbk882

*sjunky13 & mp4* -  There are just too many gorgeous reveals lately!!!  Everyone has been quite busy scooping up VCA pieces before the next price increase  

Hope you get your bracelet soon *sjunky13* 

Here are some modeling pics... it was hard to get the full length taking them by myself.  Sorry for posting too many pics


----------



## bbk882

Brennamom said:


> Ok, at the risk of having my VCA card revoked, what is wrong with me that I'm happy with my little Sweet Butterfly and really don't want anything else? Well, let me re-phrase that. The one other piece I do want is the malachite/gold SE that I will never have so I don't count it. I LOVE LOVE LOVE looking at everyone's gorgeous treasures, but more like works of art in a museum than something I want to own. I don't know..my butterfly makes me smile and I wear it every day with a DBTY, but I have no "next." Am I daft?


 
I wish I have some of the inner strength you possess.  Wearing my butterfly pieces do make me happy but I don't have much self-control... always want more, more, & more... it's terrible!!!


----------



## bbk882

Hermesaholic said:


> Whats the "SE Malachite"?



I believe it is YG Vintage Alhambra 20-motif in malachite or lapis.  They were special edition pieces for the holidays several years ago.


----------



## ouija board

Oh, holy cow...  The pave Magic pendant is drop dead gorgeous, and the WG/chalcedony is delicate and stunning. Um, Bmom...this whole concept of no more VCA wants? No comprende 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1403686&d=1305261440


----------



## bbk882

ouija board said:


> Oh, holy cow...  The pave Magic pendant is drop dead gorgeous, and the WG/chalcedony is delicate and stunning. Um, Bmom...this whole concept of no more VCA wants? No comprende
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1403686&d=1305261440



*Ouija* - awww... you're too sweet  l just can't stay away from VCA no matter how hard I try... no comprende!!!


----------



## mauimaddness

Holy moly bbk882 pairing the magic pave single motif with the 20 motif chaledony is just breathtaking ... I'm getting the VCA diamond butterfly earrings this week.. but I know what i want next


----------



## mauimaddness

Weren't the SE malachite and lapis lazuli 10 motifs?? I might be wrong...


----------



## Hermesaholic

mauimaddness said:


> Weren't the SE malachite and lapis lazuli 10 motifs?? I might be wrong...



i would love to know.  i thought the alternating lapis.malachite with gold were only 10 motif and the 20 motif were older.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Whats the "SE Malachite"?



It is alternating malachite and YG. Only a 10 motif but was limited to 100 pieces in production. The certificate is unique too. it has a picture of the actual necklace on it in addition to the number, date. Anns had both of them and I only managed to snag the malachite one.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> *sjunky13 & mp4* -  There are just too many gorgeous reveals lately!!!  Everyone has been quite busy scooping up VCA pieces before the next price increase
> 
> Hope you get your bracelet soon *sjunky13*
> 
> Here are some modeling pics... it was hard to get the full length taking them by myself.  Sorry for posting too many pics



OMG, those are abolutely amazing. Breathtaking!! WOW!!! Now, I have more things for my wish list...thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mauimaddness said:


> Holy moly bbk882 pairing the magic pave single motif with the 20 motif chaledony is just breathtaking ... I'm getting the VCA diamond butterfly earrings this week.. but I know what i want next




OMG, cannot wait to see the earrings. Do post pics. I am almost regretting not getting the super Pave earrings....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> Is this the 16 motif yellow gold with grey and white mop and onyx?




Yes, it is the WG version which has chalcedony, gray MOP, white MOP...very pretty. I have the same necklace in YG too with onyx, gray and white MOP...I LOVE the magic collection!!


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag said:


> OMG, cannot wait to see the earrings. Do post pics. I am almost regretting not getting the super Pave earrings....



Will do ALL 
I saw the super pave and they were gorgeous!!!! Everytime we see something the wish list keeps getting longer and longer


----------



## xblackxstarx

anyone have the sweet alhambra van cleef and arpels clover bracelet and interested in swapping for my 14k gold pandora bracelet? imy 14k gold pandora is 20cm retails at 1300?  xx
dying to get this bracelet so much!


----------



## ouija board

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is alternating malachite and YG. Only a 10 motif but was limited to 100 pieces in production. The certificate is unique too. it has a picture of the actual necklace on it in addition to the number, date. Anns had both of them and I only managed to snag the malachite one.



I know some NM had the lapis and the malachite as recently as a few months ago, and for less than what they cost when first released. I tried on the lapis, and if VCA did a 20 motif in lapis, I'd seriously consider selling a kidney for it (because it would cost a small fortune, I'm sure!).


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> I know *some NM had the lapis and the malachite as recently as a few months ago*, and for less than what they cost when first released. I tried on the lapis, and if VCA did a 20 motif in lapis, I'd seriously consider selling a kidney for it (because it would cost a small fortune, I'm sure!).



You are truly evil...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ouija board said:


> I know some NM had the lapis and the malachite as recently as a few months ago, and for less than what they cost when first released. I tried on the lapis, and if VCA did a 20 motif in lapis, I'd seriously consider selling a kidney for it (because it would cost a small fortune, I'm sure!).



OMG, a 20 motif would be incredible and I agree, probably a small fortune indeed. I am debating selling my shorter magic YG to put towards another 20 motif.  My SA at NM was looking for malachite earrings to go with my necklace but so far, no luck. I am thinking about just getting plain YG alhambra maybe?


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> You are truly evil...



:devil:


----------



## peppers90

bbk882 said:


> *sjunky13 & mp4* -  There are just too many gorgeous reveals lately!!!  Everyone has been quite busy scooping up VCA pieces before the next price increase
> 
> Hope you get your bracelet soon *sjunky13*
> 
> Here are some modeling pics... it was hard to get the full length taking them by myself.  Sorry for posting too many pics



*bbk*  never enough modeling pics of that STUNNING combo! Wow both compliment each other perfect! Congrats!!!


----------



## ouija board

ALLinTHEbag said:


> OMG, a 20 motif would be incredible and I agree, probably a small fortune indeed. I am debating selling my shorter magic YG to put towards another 20 motif.  My SA at NM was looking for malachite earrings to go with my necklace but so far, no luck. I am thinking about just getting plain YG alhambra maybe?



I think the YG Alhambra earrings would be perfect with the malachite necklace.


----------



## peppers90

kat99 said:


> Ladies, I was about to order an item to be shipped to a tax free but then was informed that as of April 1st, VCA will charge sales tax if there are any Richemont operated stores in your state (as in..if there is a Cartier but no VCA...they will still charge tax) This was a surprise to me. Anybody else hear anything?




 I just rec'd news of this from my SA also    I live in PA and was enjoying tax free VCA until now!  I have to find another state to ship to


----------



## calisnoopy

bbk882 said:


> Hope this pic helps...



Ohhh loveeee how much are these earrings?


----------



## peppers90

^^  cali, if you are asking about the sweet butterfly, I believe they are US $1950.


----------



## G&Smommy

bbk882 said:


> *sjunky13 & mp4* -  There are just too many gorgeous reveals lately!!! Everyone has been quite busy scooping up VCA pieces before the next price increase
> 
> Hope you get your bracelet soon *sjunky13*
> 
> Here are some modeling pics... it was hard to get the full length taking them by myself. Sorry for posting too many pics


 
Gorgeous pics!  Your pave Magic pendant is my HG!  It is so stunning and I love the 20 motif as well.  Congrats!

Jennifer


----------



## swisshera

Hi ladies, do you ladies happen to know how many total ct these earrings has? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ryu_chan

swisshera said:


> exactly! BA and CX, UA west coast flight. I did a jewelry run yesterday and they were having 60% off. but these things come and go. I was there 2 weeks ago for an international flight and they got more selection.
> 
> They are not hidden. I asked the SA why these things are on sales and they told me they do not carry the line anymore and just want to mark them down. I got Piaget and Chopard before from them and now, VCA.  Good luck!


I guess I was not really looking. Damn! Maybe in the fall, I might be there again. Hopefully the will have something I like on sale then.


----------



## mp4

ouija board said:


> I know some NM had the lapis and the malachite as recently as a few months ago, and for less than what they cost when first released. I tried on the lapis, and if VCA did a 20 motif in lapis, I'd seriously consider selling a kidney for it (because it would cost a small fortune, I'm sure!).


 
You only need one!!!  I would be right there with you!!!!  I LOVE lapis...but it would have to be WG.


----------



## mauimaddness

Just added those to my small VCA collection 
Specs are: Two butterfly earclips YG with yellow sapphires, WG round diamonds, 2 marquise cut centers 0.19ct, round diamonds 0.70ct, yellow sapphires 0.95ct..
Though I'm going to add pins to the earrings.. they will be more secure that way.. 

P.S sorry for the blurry pic.. took it with my phone camera


----------



## swisshera

mauimaddness said:


> View attachment 1405595
> 
> 
> Just added those to my small VCA collection
> Specs are: Two butterfly earclips YG with yellow sapphires, WG round diamonds, 2 marquise cut centers 0.19ct, round diamonds 0.70ct, yellow sapphires 0.95ct..
> Though I'm going to add pins to the earrings.. they will be more secure that way..


Oh these are so beautiful  Want to see them on you


----------



## mauimaddness

Swisshera Thank you so much!!!


----------



## swisshera

mauimaddness said:


> Swisshera Thank you so much!!!


Congrats! Can't wait to see you having them on. I am excited~!


----------



## *emma*

*mauimaddness*, what beautiful earrings! Enjoy!


----------



## calisnoopy

mauimaddness said:


> View attachment 1405595
> 
> 
> Just added those to my small VCA collection
> Specs are: Two butterfly earclips YG with yellow sapphires, WG round diamonds, 2 marquise cut centers 0.19ct, round diamonds 0.70ct, yellow sapphires 0.95ct..
> Though I'm going to add pins to the earrings.. they will be more secure that way..
> 
> P.S sorry for the blurry pic.. took it with my phone camera



I've actually never seen these, so gorgeous!!


----------



## mauimaddness

Thanks emma!!! Thanks calisnoopy!!!  They weren't the first thing on my wishlist.. but as soon as I saw them I had to have them.. didn't know when they will be available again.. I think they are so Van Cleef which I think to me sympolizes femininity and nature..


----------



## Hermes4ever

congrats,, lets see them on you


----------



## CourtneyTyler

*emma* said:


> *mauimaddness*, what beautiful earrings! Enjoy!


 
Just a heads up to those considering earrings --

I bought the Alhambra MOP studs last week but when I got them home I realized the stud/pin was far too short to go thru my earlobe.  I took them back and was told I could get longer pins put in, but I'd still have that clip, and the clip was bothersome.   

Instead of going round and round about it, or getting a credit (because I love Alhambra and wanted SOMETHING in that pattern), I selected the bracelet - with MOP -- very delicate but nice.  Got the YG while I'd had WG on earrings I returned.  For the bracelet, I preferred the YG with MOP.  

This is my first piece of VCA and I am thrilled.  Perhaps eventually I'll get the necklace to match.....


----------



## mauimaddness

Hermes4ever said:


> congrats,, lets see them on you



Thanks Hermes!!!


----------



## mauimaddness

CourtneyTyler said:


> Just a heads up to those considering earrings --
> 
> I bought the Alhambra MOP studs last week but when I got them home I realized the stud/pin was far too short to go thru my earlobe.  I took them back and was told I could get longer pins put in, but I'd still have that clip, and the clip was bothersome.
> 
> Instead of going round and round about it, or getting a credit (because I love Alhambra and wanted SOMETHING in that pattern), I selected the bracelet - with MOP -- very delicate but nice.  Got the YG while I'd had WG on earrings I returned.  For the bracelet, I preferred the YG with MOP.
> 
> This is my first piece of VCA and I am thrilled.  Perhaps eventually I'll get the necklace to match.....



Congrats on your new bracelet!!! Lovely color  ... I have the vintage Alhambra earrings, wear them all the time and they are very comfy.. Have them lengthen the pins for you and get them... Trust me they will compliment your bracelet very well


----------



## peppers90

*mauimaddness* congrats on your new diamond butterfly earrings!  Very pretty~ post a modeling pic if you can~ can't wait to see those on


----------



## bbk882

mauimaddness said:


> View attachment 1405595
> 
> 
> Just added those to my small VCA collection
> Specs are: Two butterfly earclips YG with yellow sapphires, WG round diamonds, 2 marquise cut centers 0.19ct, round diamonds 0.70ct, yellow sapphires 0.95ct..
> Though I'm going to add pins to the earrings.. they will be more secure that way..
> 
> P.S sorry for the blurry pic.. took it with my phone camera



Very pretty Mauimadness   I've only tried on/seen the all diamonds wg version of these... yours gorgeous!


----------



## bbk882

calisnoopy said:


> Ohhh loveeee how much are these earrings?



I got them in 11/10 for $2000.


----------



## bbk882

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous pics!  Your pave Magic pendant is my HG!  It is so stunning and I love the 20 motif as well.  Congrats!
> 
> Jennifer



 Jennifer!!!


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> OMG, those are abolutely amazing. Breathtaking!! WOW!!! Now, I have more things for my wish list...thank you for sharing!!



Thank you   your collection!!!  I always wanted the wg Magic 16-motif but keep thinking it'll look too big on me.  It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## mauimaddness

bbk882 said:


> Very pretty Mauimadness   I've only tried on/seen the all diamonds wg version of these... yours gorgeous!


 
Thanks bbk882!!!  ... The all white diamonds are gorgeous but I liked the idea of having the white and yellow.. looks unique when you put them on


----------



## mauimaddness

peppers90 said:


> *mauimaddness* congrats on your new diamond butterfly earrings!  Very pretty~ post a modeling pic if you can~ can't wait to see those on


 Thank you peppers90 ...  I'm taking them back to VCA to add pins for me... I'm afraid I might lose them when traveling.. Will try to post a pic once they are ready


----------



## kimber418

mauimaddness,
your new earrings are beautiful!   They are now on my list.   Can you take some more
photos when you get them back from VC?   I would love to know how big they are.
Will you wear as everyday earrings or are they for evening wear?


----------



## bbk882

mauimaddness said:


> Thanks bbk882!!!  ... The all white diamonds are gorgeous but I liked the idea of having the white and yellow.. looks unique when you put them on



Yes... your version with the yellow & white stands out much more as butterfly than all white.  Perhaps that was the reason I didn't get the all white diamonds one.  Congrats, you've made an excellent choice


----------



## mauimaddness

bbk882 said:


> Yes... your version with the yellow & white stands out much more as butterfly than all white.  Perhaps that was the reason I didn't get the all white diamonds one.  Congrats, you've made an excellent choice



Thank you darling!!


----------



## mauimaddness

kimber418 said:


> mauimaddness,
> your new earrings are beautiful!   They are now on my list.   Can you take some more
> photos when you get them back from VC?   I would love to know how big they are.
> Will you wear as everyday earrings or are they for evening wear?



I will definitely post clear pics soon  .... Thank you so much ... They aren't that big at all.. I bought them to wear as everyday earrings.. However the white one sparkles so much that they will be superb for evening as well


----------



## swisshera

Out of the topic a little bit, but I went to the store today in NYC and the SA told me that the price increase is definite in June, applicable to most of the pieces. SA shown me the same butterfly earrings as the ones that mauimaddness just bought, in yellow and white, they are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Bethc

mauimaddness said:


> View attachment 1405595
> 
> 
> Just added those to my small VCA collection
> Specs are: Two butterfly earclips YG with yellow sapphires, WG round diamonds, 2 marquise cut centers 0.19ct, round diamonds 0.70ct, yellow sapphires 0.95ct..
> Though I'm going to add pins to the earrings.. they will be more secure that way..
> 
> P.S sorry for the blurry pic.. took it with my phone camera



Wonderful!!  I have the matching ring and it makes me so happy!  Luv it!


----------



## mauimaddness

Bethc said:


> Wonderful!!  I have the matching ring and it makes me so happy!  Luv it!


 
Thank you!!! ... Oooh I love the ring!! I have it somewhere on my wishlist.. Will get to it eventually


----------



## mauimaddness

Uh oh not another price increase ... I wish they would come up with "Loyal VCA customers discount day" that would just be fab!!! Wishful thinking on my part


----------



## preciousp

Does anyone know if the byzantine alhambra pendant is available in white gold?  I thought this line was only made in yellow gold but have recently seen some ladies here post white gold pieces.  Thanks!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> Thank you   your collection!!!  I always wanted the wg Magic 16-motif but keep thinking it'll look too big on me.  It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!!




Thank you!!  You can always double it up and I have seen some people triple it. I love it long or doubled. It's so versatile.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mauimaddness, those earrings are GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

preciousp said:


> Does anyone know if the byzantine alhambra pendant is available in white gold?  I thought this line was only made in yellow gold but have recently seen some ladies here post white gold pieces.  Thanks!!!




I have only seen the pendant in YG but I am sure you could special order it.


----------



## CoCoChloe

Do you guys know where I can find tax-free VCA in Europe besides Paris? Thanks so much! XO


----------



## preciousp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have only seen the pendant in YG but I am sure you could special order it.


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## mp4

*BBK* -  you were right about Rodeo.  Oh well.  I was really disappointed with the stock and the attitude....basically just buy sight unseen....I want to see the item that I am buying....and she looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## sjunky13

mp4 said:


> *BBK* -  you were right about Rodeo.  Oh well.  I was really disappointed with the stock and the attitude....basically just buy sight unseen....I want to see the item that I am buying....and she looked at me like I was crazy.


 That sucks! shop here, lol. Order from a sa that is friendly and nice. Short Hills is a new store and they were very very nice to me.


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> *BBK* -  you were right about Rodeo.  Oh well.  I was really disappointed with the stock and the attitude....basically just buy sight unseen....I want to see the item that I am buying....and she looked at me like I was crazy.



So sorry to hear about your poor experience @ BH  that SA didn't deserve your sales with the poor attitude!  I'm sure there are plenty of other professional & friendly VCA SAs beside BH that would love to help you with the purchase  Hopefully your brief business trip in So. Cal was not ruined by the BH shopping experience.


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!!  You can always double it up and I have seen some people triple it. I love it long or doubled. It's so versatile.



Magic 16-motif is definitely a versatile piece.  Depending on the "severity" of the pending price increase, I might have to add it back on my "must haves" wishlist after lusting over all your Magic 16-motifs   this is definitely a neverending roller coaster ride no thanks to this extremely enabling thread


----------



## beachy10

mp4 said:


> *BBK* -  you were right about Rodeo.  Oh well.  I was really disappointed with the stock and the attitude....basically just buy sight unseen....I want to see the item that I am buying....and she looked at me like I was crazy.



London Jewelers has a great selection of VCA and they ship for free. If you live outside of NY there is no salestax. If you want to ask for Ali she's a great SA.


----------



## Brennamom

bbk882 said:


> Magic 16-motif is definitely a versatile piece. Depending on the "severity" of the pending price increase, I might have to add it back on my "must haves" wishlist after lusting over all your Magic 16-motifs  this is definitely a neverending roller coaster ride no thanks to this extremely enabling thread


 
It will be severe....my SA said in excess of 20%


----------



## Brennamom

beachy10 said:


> *London Jewelers* has a great selection of VCA and they ship for free. If you live outside of NY there is no salestax. If you want to ask for Ali she's a great SA.


 
They are good, but when I recently asked about the x-mas 2008 SE (MOP star) and sent them a pic, they told me they had never seen it before and their "VCA expert" thought it was probably fake...


----------



## bbk882

Brennamom said:


> It will be severe....my SA said in excess of 20%


 
OMG!!!  I hope that is not true because that type of increase is almost like Chanel catching up with H...


----------



## Suzie

^So beachy if I come to NYC and try on something in the store I like I could get it shipped to NYC without sales tax? How much is sales tax in NYC? I am also going to Vegas, does each state have different sales tax charges?


----------



## daluu

Suzie said:


> ^So beachy if I come to NYC and try on something in the store I like I could get it shipped to NYC without sales tax? How much is sales tax in NYC? I am also going to Vegas, does each state have different sales tax charges?



if there is a van cleef and arpels boutique in the state you are shipping the items to, then you will be charged that state's sales tax. so for instance, if you buy something in nyc but get it shipped to an address in los angeles, then you get charged the l.a. sales tax because there are existing boutiques in california. the only way to get around paying a sales tax is getting the item shipped to a location that does not have a van cleef and arpels or shipping it to a state that has a lower sales tax. hope that made sense.


----------



## daluu

Suzie said:


> ^So beachy if I come to NYC and try on something in the store I like I could get it shipped to NYC without sales tax? How much is sales tax in NYC? I am also going to Vegas, does each state have different sales tax charges?



oops, i just realized you're talking about another vendor that is selling vca products.


----------



## kat99

daluu said:


> if there is a van cleef and arpels boutique in the state you are shipping the items to, then you will be charged that state's sales tax. so for instance, if you buy something in nyc but get it shipped to an address in los angeles, then you get charged the l.a. sales tax because there are existing boutiques in california. the only way to get around paying a sales tax is getting the item shipped to a location that does not have a van cleef and arpels or shipping it to a state that has a lower sales tax. hope that made sense.



This has recently changed - you get charged tax if there are any stores operated by Richemont in the state - so if there is not a VCA but there is a Cartier then you will still get charged tax...


20% increase?? Can somebody confirm this? Is it June 1st? Egads!


----------



## mp4

Thanks everyone!!! I usually order from Naples, but I "shop around" wherever I happen to be.  Carly and Amanda are awesome at Naples!

We'll see if the bad taste wears off before the increase.  I was thinking a bigger purchase, but I wanted to try my options IRL. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag said:


> mauimaddness, those earrings are GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!


 Thanks so much ALLinTHEbag!!!! ... I just LOVE anything VCA so much..


----------



## mauimaddness

CoCoChloe said:


> Do you guys know where I can find tax-free VCA in Europe besides Paris? Thanks so much! XO


 
As far as I know you could get tax free shopping anywhere in Europe.. That is if you're traveling.. as long as you have your passport and leaving within a few day you will be able to buy tax free.. Hope that helps


----------



## mauimaddness

OMG 20% increase!!??!!! That is just TOO MUCH!!!


----------



## sugar20

in paris was increase on the 1.05. % depends of collection.
the alhambra vinatge line increase about 10%.
socrate abot 4 %


----------



## beachy10

mauimaddness said:


> OMG 20% increase!!??!!! That is just TOO MUCH!!!


 
My SA guessed 10% increase in July which I thought was crazy. If it's 20% that will be ridiculous.


----------



## Suzie

Wow, that would suck! Such a high increase!


----------



## birkingirl

My SA said 20%+ for Alhambra pieces beginning July 1. I have been looking at a Magic necklace so that's all I inquired about. I will try to get additional information on the increase on other pieces. I'm really glad that I was able to get a couple of pieces last year because this may be it for me...unless I win the lotto  

I hope others can find out from the SA's the same information so that we can compare notes.


----------



## beachy10

I just bought the 10 motif YG MOP necklace and bracelet, YG onyx bracelet and 3 motif Magic YG, white MOP, onyx and grey MOP earrings. Not sure what else I should get. Maybe the onyx earclips or something turquoise?
Prices are already crazy now, won't be able to afford 20% more.

After this I am done!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

20%?!??! Wow! I am wondering if I will get that magic pave pendant in November now. My DH would freak! lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Okay, I hope this is not my last new piece for a while...20%...OUCH!!


----------



## kat99

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I hope this is not my last new piece for a while...20%...OUCH!!



I love it! So pretty  And yes...I need to hear more about this 20%...just ordered a little something


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kat99 said:


> I love it! So pretty  And yes...I need to hear more about this 20%...just ordered a little something




Ah, I can't wait to see it!!  It was like someone deflated my balloon. 10% we could all make up somehow by buying without tax. Okay, it is a stretch but I could still fathom it. 20%? YIKES!!!


----------



## lovechanel71

i just heard from my SA the price is going up by 25%? my god!! can some one confirm?


----------



## kat99

^ omg...that's crazy...


----------



## swisshera

wow! how do they come up with the % increase? and it is inconsistent throughout the world as well?


----------



## birkingirl

Just confirmed that it is 23% on Alhambra pieces. Haven't been able to check on other things yet but I'm very curious about the increase on the other lines. Just awful!


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> ^So beachy if I come to NYC and try on something in the store I like I could get it shipped to NYC without sales tax? How much is sales tax in NYC? I am also going to Vegas, does each state have different sales tax charges?



I think sales tax in NYC is 8.875%. Each state has different sales tax. Vegas is 8.1%. I just googled those for you. But it would be better for you to call the store first to see if they have those exact pieces for you, because they might not have it in that store, and you might have to wait and such if you do not live in the states, good luck!


----------



## kat99

birkingirl said:


> Just confirmed that it is 23% on Alhambra pieces. Haven't been able to check on other things yet but I'm very curious about the increase on the other lines. Just awful!



No way!! I wasn't even in the market for another Alhambra piece but now I feel compelled to buy one just "cause" - which is ridiculous...! I can see the rather weak justification IMO of a company like Chanel raising its handbag prices to reach Hermes - but VCA is already so expensive...where are they benchmarking their prices?


----------



## swisshera

I am thinking maybe because gold and raw materials get more expensive?
think about gold, the increase is just as ridiculous..


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Just confirmed that it is 23% on Alhambra pieces. Haven't been able to check on other things yet but I'm very curious about the increase on the other lines. Just awful!



Yes, I was told the same thing. The price increase will be in July, and 23% for the Alhambra, and 11% for the small cosmos ring.


----------



## sbelle

23% is shocking to me


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Same here, *Sbelle!*  I want a 16 motif, but won't be able to make myself pay an additional 23%.  I know gold has gone up, but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## preciousp

I was told yesterday that the increase would range from 12%-23% & unfortunately he said the Alhambra pieces would increase by 23%.  I guess it's the most popular line so it gets hit with the largest increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I am sure the charms I placed a SO for back in November will be ready July 1st. 
I still want the magic pave pendant and chalcedony 20 motif....
May be out of the question until I win that power ball. lol


----------



## ouija board

Good. Grief. If their prices weren't so insane to begin with, I can understand an increase with the price of gold, but sheesh, 23%??!  Are we sure that it's July rather than June? Need time for some NM gift cards to come in


----------



## thimp

^^Yes, I am pretty sure. I asked 2 stores, and both said July. 23 % increase for the vintage. That was motivation enough for me. I just ordered my 20 motif, wg, mop.


----------



## ryu_chan

Oh my gosh. I was planning to add another 10 motif next Jan, but 23%? That is insane! I will need to go talk to my SA, and figure out what to do now.


----------



## birkingirl

I was told that there hasn't been a price increase since last August so they are making up for lost time. Really, even on a compounded basis, 23% is ridiculous. My sense is that they are trying to make at least the alhambra line more exclusive. I guess that means I shouldn't be buying their stuff, not that I will at these prices.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG! I want my earrings. I am waiting on a NM promo. It would be nice to have my bracelet that I bought 3 months ago. LOL.

Chanel and VCA. I think I should just give up on luxury goods.


----------



## bbk882

I'm definitely getting a heart attack on 23% just on Alhambra alone   Like I said before, VCA's intention for this annual price increase is not the same as Chanel trying to catch up with H. VCA really has no justification for this enormous price hike even with recent high gold prices, especially when most VCA pieces cost over $10k already anyway!


----------



## bbk882

thimp said:


> ^^Yes, I am pretty sure. I asked 2 stores, and both said July. 23 % increase for the vintage. That was motivation enough for me. I just ordered my 20 motif, wg, mop.



Good for you Thimp!  Congrats on your new mop 20-motif


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> OMG! I want my earrings. I am waiting on a NM promo. It would be nice to have my bracelet that I bought 3 months ago. LOL.
> 
> Chanel and VCA. I think I should just give up on luxury goods.



You might really need to pull the trigger now no thanks to the unreasonably high 23% increase   this really sucks!!!


----------



## bbk882

ouija board said:


> Good. Grief. If their prices weren't so insane to begin with, I can understand an increase with the price of gold, but sheesh, 23%??!  Are we sure that it's July rather than June? Need time for some NM gift cards to come in



I will probably need many NM gift cards & thousands InCircle points to cover the 23% alone... LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> You might really need to pull the trigger now no thanks to the unreasonably high 23% increase   this really sucks!!!


 I know! I wish I knew the date. I just bought a Chanel bag and trying not to get the earrings now. 
I can not belive the prices of these peices. There are no diamonds and no precious stones! LOL. wow


----------



## ouija board

bbk882 said:


> I will probably need many NM gift cards & thousands InCircle points to cover the 23% alone... LOL!



No kidding! A few $100 gift cards suddenly seem pretty paltry when you're looking at $1-2k increase!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> I know! I wish I knew the date. I just bought a Chanel bag and trying not to get the earrings now.
> I can not belive the prices of these peices. There are no diamonds and no precious stones! LOL. wow



My family & friends are saying the same... how can those no diamonds VCA pieces cost so much even with superb craftsmanship behind a luxury jewelry designer label???  Wait, I think I just answered my own question, LOL!  Keywords: luxury designer


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> My family & friends are saying the same... how can those no diamonds VCA pieces cost so much even with superb craftsmanship behind a luxury jewelry designer label???  Wait, I think I just answered my own question, LOL!  Keywords: luxury designer


 
 Intresting. Is there any quality issues with the peices? I bought mine from NM and I know they will back my purchase if anything happened to it.

I really wonder what the increase is for. It is not raw materials , as diamond have just went up and the VCA peices with diamonds are seeing a small increase. It is because they the Alahambra is very popular right now , with celebrities and the like wearing them.


----------



## bbk882

ouija board said:


> No kidding! A few $100 gift cards suddenly seem pretty paltry when you're looking at $1-2k increase!



and to think I actually got a good deal on the last NM promotion


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> and to think I actually got a good deal on the last NM promotion


 I want a GC promo with 6 months no intrest!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Intresting. Is there any quality issues with the peices? I bought mine from NM and I know they will back my purchase if anything happened to it.
> 
> I really wonder what the increase is for. It is not raw materials , as diamond have just went up and the VCA peices with diamonds are seeing a small increase. It is because they the Alahambra is very popular right now , with celebrities and the like wearing them.



VCA pieces generally have very high quality control & VCA is known to have careful inspections on their pieces.  However, I had problems when I was inspecting the Lucky Alhambra long necklace during my purchase & SA had to order another one for me.  One turquoise butterfly was cracked (possibly during polishing) & not set properly.

Yes, you're probably right about Alhambra gets the highest hike due to its popularity.  The other diamond collections don't usually get such a ridiculous hike.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> I want a GC promo with 6 months no intrest!



I'm with you... where is the magic wand???


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> I'm with you... where is the magic wand???


 haha, I am going to call my NM sa and see if they have any events coming up.


----------



## bbk882

Crossing my fingers for us


----------



## Chloeloves

OMG 20+ %?! (thinking what to order before next hike!) glad I bought what I have so far and have a set to collect next week....


----------



## Chloeloves

I have just emailed my SA and asked for details on the date of this increase - will report back!


----------



## CoCoChloe

mauimaddness said:


> As far as I know you could get tax free shopping anywhere in Europe.. That is if you're traveling.. as long as you have your passport and leaving within a few day you will be able to buy tax free.. Hope that helps



Unfortunately, I live in Europe.


----------



## Minda

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I hope this is not my last new piece for a while...20%...OUCH!!



Such a gorgeous unique piece. Love it!


----------



## CoCoChloe

Chloeloves said:


> I have just emailed my SA and asked for details on the date of this increase - will report back!



I just called Harrods. My current bracelet (1800) is now £2000 something. The necklace is now £8000 something (it was 7000 something) arrrgh...


----------



## CoCoChloe

CoCoChloe said:


> I just called Harrods. My current bracelet (1800) is now £2000 something. The necklace is now £8000 something (it was 7000 something) arrrgh...



Ohh just FYI, she said the price was increased on May 2nd. I wish I knew. I would've bought stuff before then.


----------



## Chloeloves

my SA said they do not have a precise date for an increase?!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Mine said July 1st. I asked about the magic pave pendant...waiting list!!

Two people on the list waiting since September...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Minda said:


> Such a gorgeous unique piece. Love it!



Thank you Minda. I love it.  I hope it's not my last....lol


----------



## birkingirl

In the U.S. the price increase starts July 1, I've confirmed with a couple different boutiques. I don't know about other countries, seems like Europe already had a price increase. Still scratching my head at the strategy behind a 23% increase on their most popular line.


----------



## Chloeloves

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Mine said July 1st. I asked about the magic pave pendant...waiting list!!
> 
> Two people on the list waiting since September...


 
I really like this pendant, my store failed to get it in for me though a few months back - did your store give you any indication at all on waitlists??


----------



## bbk882

Chloeloves said:


> I really like this pendant, my store failed to get it in for me though a few months back - did your store give you any indication at all on waitlists??


 
Wow... I can't believe there is a waiting list for the Magic pave pendant!  I did not realize VCA had limited stocks for it.  Now, I'm truly glad that FI got it for me as V-Day gift   Hope you ladies get yours soon!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chloeloves said:


> I really like this pendant, my store failed to get it in for me though a few months back - did your store give you any indication at all on waitlists??



No. :cry: If I hear any updates, I will PM you.


----------



## Chloeloves

Great thanks, im going to my store next week and will ask if they can add me to a waitlist - if so, i'll find out if they can tell me how long its going to be and pm over to you .... urgh!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> No. :cry: If I hear any updates, I will PM you.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chloeloves said:


> Great thanks, im going to my store next week and will ask if they can add me to a waitlist - if so, i'll find out if they can tell me how long its going to be and pm over to you .... urgh!



We VCA girls have to stick together.


----------



## Chloeloves

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We VCA girls have to stick together.


 
Right!


----------



## Bethc

My SA at VCA in NY told me today... It's July 1st, the 20 motif Turq necklace I've been wanting is going up 23%   it's going from $14,200 to $17,500...  I was upset last year when it went up, now I'm just devastated!!


----------



## Suzie

^Well, that is just daylight robbery!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

July1st ? Ok. I need to make this happen. Now what to get . earrings or a necklace or a BTF ring? Help! 
I will have the black onyx bracelet 5 motif with YG, what should I get next? I need to place an order soon.  
I was thinking earrings, but I could do a 10 motif necklace for almost the same amount. 
Or a pendant and a ring. I am very lost.


----------



## swisshera

sjunky13 said:


> July1st ? Ok. I need to make this happen. Now what to get . earrings or a necklace or a BTF ring? Help!
> I will have the black onyx bracelet 5 motif with YG, what should I get next? I need to place an order soon.
> I was thinking earrings, but I could do a 10 motif necklace for almost the same amount.
> Or a pendant and a ring. I am very lost.



earrings  i think i am getting the earrings. will check it out tomorrow


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> July1st ? Ok. I need to make this happen. Now what to get . earrings or a necklace or a BTF ring? Help!
> I will have the black onyx bracelet 5 motif with YG, what should I get next? I need to place an order soon.
> I was thinking earrings, but I could do a 10 motif necklace for almost the same amount.
> Or a pendant and a ring. I am very lost.


 
You should get whatever you would wear the most.  For me, that would be a necklace, pendant, or bracelet (which you already have) since I have earrings and rings that I wear pretty much every day already.  I switch out my pendants and bracelets the most.  Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Mine said July 1st. I asked about the magic pave pendant...waiting list!!
> 
> Two people on the list waiting since September...


 

I am getting ready to make my first VCA purchase.  Just curious, if the item is not available, how does the wait list work with the price increase coming?  Will it be at the increased price or can you lock in the price by getting on the wait list?  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## peppers90

I can also confirm 23% price increase starting July 1st for the US- for
the alhambra line.  That is an insane price increase!  I guess it
is time to grab those jewels while we can (kind of) afford it


----------



## beachy10

G&Smommy said:


> I am getting ready to make my first VCA purchase. Just curious, if the item is not available, how does the wait list work with the price increase coming? Will it be at the increased price or can you lock in the price by getting on the wait list? Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


 
What piece are you looking to get? I've been able to get everything I've wanted without wait lists.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> July1st ? Ok. I need to make this happen. Now what to get . earrings or a necklace or a BTF ring? Help!
> I will have the black onyx bracelet 5 motif with YG, what should I get next? I need to place an order soon.
> I was thinking earrings, but I could do a 10 motif necklace for almost the same amount.
> Or a pendant and a ring. I am very lost.



I love wearing matching necklaces & bracelets!  IMO, since you're already getting the bracelet, I'll go for the complete set by getting either the pendant or 10-motif.  At the end of the day, you should get the piece that you would wear the most.  Can't wait to see your modeling pics soon


----------



## bbk882

G&Smommy said:


> I am getting ready to make my first VCA purchase.  Just curious, if the item is not available, how does the wait list work with the price increase coming?  Will it be at the increased price or can you lock in the price by getting on the wait list?  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



I was told I had to pay in full to lock in the price, regardless how long it will take for the item to come.  Although, some stores might have different policy.  Hopefully, the item you want is readily available


----------



## G&Smommy

bbk882 said:


> I was told I had to pay in full to lock in the price, regardless how long it will take for the item to come.  Although, some stores might have different policy.  Hopefully, the item you want is readily available



Thanks!  Good to know there is a way to lock in the price.


----------



## kat99

I also got a call that Tiffany was increasing prices....seriously, what's going on...?


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> What piece are you looking to get? I've been able to get everything I've wanted without wait lists.



I'm considering the single motif Magic pendant in MOP or possibly the 5 motif MOP bracelet.  I would love to get both along with the 3 motif earrings but that is probably not realistic with all the Chanel I just bought.  I also love the 11 motif MOP Magic necklace and the single Magic pave diamond pendant.


----------



## diamond lover

i was going to get smthn from HK VCA today, but too bad that they have increased the price by 15% from 1 April.

5 motif alhambra MOP/Onyx bracelets from HKD19xxx to now 22xxx (a 15% increase)
and some other pieces 10%.


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag Congrats on that lovely new addition to your VCA ... Wear in good health darling!!!

VCA should seriously think of those absurd price increases.. How will us, the loyal customers, be able to afford their jewelry if prices will just keep going up and up and up.. :cry:


----------



## Brennamom

Did anyone see the Today show this AM?  On the segment on the Botox Mom, the psychologist they talked to in the studio was wearing what looked like a 20-motif YG Onyx/Coral long necklace....Any idea when/if it was made?  Really pretty!


----------



## Brennamom

Has anyone else noticed the news of the price increase and the proliferation of faux Alhambra on EB lately?  And some of it is still expensive!


----------



## swisshera

Brennamom said:


> Has anyone else noticed the news of the price increase and the proliferation of faux Alhambra on EB lately?  And some of it is still expensive!



wow I just looked at EB and found those alhambra items. can't believe the price still of them even.


----------



## mauimaddness

Brennamom said:


> Did anyone see the Today show this AM?  On the segment on the Botox Mom, the psychologist they talked to in the studio was wearing what looked like a 20-motif YG Onyx/Coral long necklace....Any idea when/if it was made?  Really pretty!



I think you could special order it.. But didn't VCA come out with this when they first started the Alhambra line??? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Brennamom

mauimaddness said:


> I think you could special order it.. *But didn't VCA come out with this when they first started the Alhambra line*??? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


 
Don't know, I'm a noob with VCA....I almost wish I'd stayed blissfully (financially?) ignorant


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I am getting ready to make my first VCA purchase.  Just curious, if the item is not available, how does the wait list work with the price increase coming?  Will it be at the increased price or can you lock in the price by getting on the wait list?  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer




Normally, there are not wait lists for things. This is the first time I have ever had to be "put on a list" for anything VCA. Hermes, is another story. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mauimaddness said:


> I think you could special order it.. But didn't VCA come out with this when they first started the Alhambra line??? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong




I have only seen the red coral with tigers eye.  Maybe a SO piece?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> I was told I had to pay in full to lock in the price, regardless how long it will take for the item to come.  Although, some stores might have different policy.  Hopefully, the item you want is readily available




I asked my SA that because he said they would honor the price. Hmm..I bet that means I am buying it for receipt..TBD..lol


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> My SA at VCA in NY told me today... It's July 1st, the 20 motif Turq necklace I've been wanting is going up 23%   it's going from $14,200 to $17,500...  I was upset last year when it went up, now I'm just devastated!!



Oh, *Beth,* I'm so sorry!  I waited until this past spring to buy the turquoise 20 motif, and had to swallow really hard when plunking down the over 14k for it.  17k would have killed me!    I'm off to try the find matching earrings before July.


----------



## nycdiva

What pieces are you all getting before the price increase?  
I cant decide between the sweet alhambra earclips or the magic earrings MOP.  I have a 10 motif MOP necklace.  I could wear the sweet earclips with the necklace, but I think the earrings  would be too much. 
Does anyone have modeling pictures of the sweet earclips?


----------



## demisemiquaver

I confirmed with my SA that the price increase for Alhambra is 23% and for Perlee it is 20%.


----------



## Bethc

So... I'm still thinking about my necklace... 

Should I buy a 10 motif and add another one later? I already have the bracelet, so I can make it a 15 motif if I wanted to.


----------



## kat99

demisemiquaver said:


> I confirmed with my SA that the price increase for Alhambra is 23% and for Perlee it is 20%.



20% for Perlee? OMG.

Beth - I know that I really regret not buying more Chanel flaps earlier! If you can afford the 10 motif then I would buy it...but then will you be hitting yourself later for not springing for the 20?


----------



## bbk882

Bethc said:


> So... I'm still thinking about my necklace...
> 
> Should I buy a 10 motif and add another one later? I already have the bracelet, so I can make it a 15 motif if I wanted to.



Another vote for the 10-motif!  That was how I started with my first MOP Vintage set.  IMO, if you can afford & love it, why wait after that enormous 23% price hike.


----------



## bbk882

demisemiquaver said:


> I confirmed with my SA that the price increase for Alhambra is 23% and for Perlee it is 20%.



Even Perlee increases @ 20%???  This is too much for me


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Normally, there are not wait lists for things. This is the first time I have ever had to be "put on a list" for anything VCA. Hermes, is another story. lol



At NM, they called it, "special order".  It's worst because NM can't even tell if there are others "waiting" ahead of you at VCA boutiques throughout the U.S. or even the world!  No matter whether it is a SO or waiting list, bottom line is you still have to wait!  IMO, it's crazy for VCA pieces.  Than again, it's "almost" like back in the days for the so-called Birkin waiting list - lol!!!


----------



## jessi5786

Hi everyone!!

I've been a long time lurker, but this is my first time posting in this thread.  I have been in love with the vintage/sweet alhambra line for some time now, and have been dreaming of the day when I'll be able to afford a 20-motif necklace, 5 motif-bracelet, earrings, etc.  However,  with the imminent 23% increase I'm not sure if/when I'll be afford it, let alone stomach it!!  My 25th birthday just passed though, and I'd like to get myself something VCA at a "reasonable" price.  So I am considering a few items and would greatly appreciate your input on what you think would be the most reasonable investment (i.e., I would get the most use out of, wouldn't tire of or grow out of, and looks like the most "bang for its buck" )  I'm pretty new to VCA and could use any/all of your expert advice!!

The items I am considering are as follows (all clover):

*sweet alhambra mini ear studs

sweet alhambra necklace

sweet alhambra bracelet*

something else with this price range that is sweet or vintage alhambra ($1500-ish)

please help me to make a decision soon!!



also forgot to add that I am in need of opinions about stone/hardware as well.  

I have narrowed it down to *onyx/YG*, *MOP/WG*, or *MOP/YG* (I don't know if these are all options with the sweet alhambra line..can anyone help with that?)


----------



## mauimaddness

Brennamom said:


> Don't know, I'm a noob with VCA....I almost wish I'd stayed blissfully (financially?) ignorant


 
 Tell me about it!! I have started my VERY SMALL VCA collection a year ago and it has been (financially) down hill ever since :cry:

But to tell you the truth it's SO worth it.. I feel special everytime I wear a Van Cleef item


----------



## mauimaddness

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have only seen the red coral with tigers eye.  Maybe a SO piece?


 
Could be.. because I once asked my SA about the 20 motif in coral.. she said they can do it but in special order.. So i'm guessing you could order coral and onyx..


----------



## mauimaddness

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I've been a long time lurker, but this is my first time posting in this thread.  I have been in love with the vintage/sweet alhambra line for some time now, and have been dreaming of the day when I'll be able to afford a 20-motif necklace, 5 motif-bracelet, earrings, etc.  However,  with the imminent 23% increase I'm not sure if/when I'll be afford it, let alone stomach it!!  My 25th birthday just passed though, and I'd like to get myself something VCA at a "reasonable" price.  So I am considering a few items and would greatly appreciate your input on what you think would be the most reasonable investment (i.e., I would get the most use out of, wouldn't tire of or grow out of, and looks like the most "bang for its buck" )  I'm pretty new to VCA and could use any/all of your expert advice!!
> 
> The items I am considering are as follows (all clover):
> 
> *sweet alhambra mini ear studs*
> 
> *sweet alhambra necklace*
> 
> *sweet alhambra bracelet*
> 
> something else with this price range that is sweet or vintage alhambra ($1500-ish)
> 
> please help me to make a decision soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> also forgot to add that I am in need of opinions about stone/hardware as well.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to *onyx/YG*, *MOP/WG*, or *MOP/YG* (I don't know if these are all options with the sweet alhambra line..can anyone help with that?)


 
Congratulations on giving in to VCA  ... I think it all depends on what you wear most.. For me, I can't leave home without earrings on so I'm more inclined to say get the sweet earrings.. And I love the look of the Onyx in the sweet line... But what do you wear most??


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> My SA at VCA in NY told me today... It's July 1st, the 20 motif Turq necklace I've been wanting is going up 23%   it's going from $14,200 to *$17,500*...  I was upset last year when it went up, now I'm just devastated!!









Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, *Beth,* I'm so sorry!  I waited until this past spring to buy the turquoise 20 motif, and had to swallow really hard when plunking down the over 14k for it.  *17k* would have killed me!    I'm off to try the find matching earrings before July.








$17,000?????


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> 20% for Perlee? OMG.
> 
> Beth - I know that I really regret not buying more Chanel flaps earlier!       If you can afford the 10 motif then I would buy it...*but then will you be hitting yourself later for not springing for the 20?*



That's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Chloeloves

So Perlee and Alhambra both being hit pretty badly ! any word on the diamond ranges such as cosmos/frivole?


----------



## peppers90

*Jessi*- ITA with mauimadness,  I would get the earrings or necklace,  but
that is what I personally wear most.  Any of those pieces are a nice start
to your VCA collection.


----------



## peppers90

I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
Will post pics in a few days....


----------



## bbk882

peppers90 said:


> I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
> Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
> Will post pics in a few days....



That's wonderful!  Congratulations on such an awesome find!!!  Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## swisshera

peppers90 said:


> I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
> Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
> Will post pics in a few days....



yay - congrats!! do post some pictures soon  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## peppers90

^^ they will be my last VCA for a while;  can't afford the price
increase . I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.  They are my first VCA 
turquoise-  it's a nice, bright color.   Now,  to get a tan to match!


----------



## swisshera

My DH and I went to try on the Cosmo medium earrings last week and next thing I know - he is getting the small size for me!! Can't wait.


----------



## bbk882

swisshera said:


> My DH and I went to try on the Cosmo medium earrings last week and next thing I know - he is getting the small size for me!! Can't wait.



Congrats!!!  You'll love the smaller Cosmos earrings!  What a sweet DH!!!  Can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## swisshera

bbk882 said:


> Congrats!!!  You'll love the smaller Cosmos earrings!  What a sweet DH!!!  Can't wait to see modeling pics



Thanks, I will certainly post some pictures together with the medium cosmo that I got. He loves these jewelry way more than I do, at least when I wear them, he sees all the sparkle and I don't see anything. He was playing with my lotus ring the other day!


----------



## kat99

peppers90 said:


> I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
> Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
> Will post pics in a few days....




Lovely! Can't wait to see 



swisshera said:


> My DH and I went to try on the Cosmo medium earrings last week and next thing I know - he is getting the small size for me!! Can't wait.




So beautiful - congrats! Well deserved for a lovely woman


----------



## swisshera

kat99 said:


> Lovely! Can't wait to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful - congrats! Well deserved for a lovely woman



you are too nice Kat  It is going to be my birthday gift. I really can't wait.


----------



## bbk882

swisshera said:


> Thanks, I will certainly post some pictures together with the medium cosmo that I got. He loves these jewelry way more than I do, at least when I wear them, he sees all the sparkle and I don't see anything. He was playing with my lotus ring the other day!



I just adore DHs that appreciate sparkles & blings   I'm still training my FI in the hopes he will share my passion some day... LOL!


----------



## peppers90

^^congrats *swisshera*  Can't wait to see your pics-   I have a feeling will will have 
lots of reveals before July 1st!!  Who hoo!!!!


----------



## swisshera

bbk882 said:


> I just adore DHs that appreciate sparkles & blings   I'm still training my FI in the hopes he will share my passion some day... LOL!



Bring him to the VCA exhibitions! I saw a lot of lovely DHs there who are seriously reading the catalogs! No VCA pieces for sales though.


----------



## bbk882

swisshera said:


> Bring him to the VCA exhibitions! I saw a lot of lovely DHs there who are seriously reading the catalogs! No VCA pieces for sales though.



He actually was planning to take me but I couldn't get the time off


----------



## swisshera

bbk882 said:


> He actually was planning to take me but I couldn't get the time off



That' so nice of him!! The exhibition ends in July 4, hope you will make the time to go there. It took me around an hour to walk through all the pieces. They had around 250+ pieces in there, and who knows, but I hit the VCA store right after the exhibitions


----------



## bbk882

peppers90 said:


> ^^congrats *swisshera*  Can't wait to see your pics-   I have a feeling will will have
> lots of reveals before July 1st!!  Who hoo!!!!



Yes, since everyone is scrambling to get something prior to the insanely ridiculous price hike!  IMO, VCA execs are probably laughing to the bank in July


----------



## Bethc

So, I tried on the Turq 10 and 20 motifs and no question, I want the 20... Now, I just have to figure out how to make it happen!


----------



## swisshera

peppers90 said:


> ^^congrats *swisshera*  Can't wait to see your pics-   I have a feeling will will have
> lots of reveals before July 1st!!  Who hoo!!!!



Thanks! yours too! It is just exciting to hear we are getting pieces here and there. There is still a month away


----------



## bbk882

swisshera said:


> That' so nice of him!! The exhibition ends in July 4, hope you will make the time to go there. It took me around an hour to walk through all the pieces. They had around 250+ pieces in there, and who knows, but I hit the VCA store right after the exhibitions



Thanks!  I haven't had the chance to see a live VCA exhibition thus far even though I've been collecting the VCA coffee table books for years


----------



## vancleef fan

bbk882 said:


> I just adore DHs that appreciate sparkles & blings   LOL!


 
Me too


----------



## sjunky13

Well I went to VCA to try on my peices. I tried on the Magoc 2 motif MOP earrings and the super onyx earclips. The MOP looked much better. I tried on regular earclips and they got lost with all of my hair. LOL. The 2 motif were gorgeous and I love a dangle!

I tried on everything accually. So many peices. 

I narrowed it down to the Magic earrings or the 10 or 20 Motif  onyx YG. I really want earrings and a 20 motif, but I can't make that happen at all. 

I am more confused , lol. I saw wayyy too many peices I loved. 

anyway , the sa told me the diamond lines were going up around 11 percent. Insane!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> So, I tried on the Turq 10 and 20 motifs and no question, I want the 20... Now, I just have to figure out how to make it happen!



I think the 20 motif in turquoise is absolutely stunning! Turquoise with wg is my very favorite combo!!! If I were more daring, I would def go for it. Instead, I opted for the safe mop, wg.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to VCA to try on my peices. I tried on the Magoc 2 motif MOP earrings and the super onyx earclips. The MOP looked much better. I tried on regular earclips and they got lost with all of my hair. LOL. The 2 motif were gorgeous and I love a dangle!
> 
> I tried on everything accually. So many peices.
> 
> I narrowed it down to the Magic earrings or the 10 or 20 Motif  onyx YG. I really want earrings and a 20 motif, but I can't make that happen at all.
> 
> I am more confused , lol. I saw wayyy too many peices I loved.
> 
> anyway , the sa told me the diamond lines were going up around 11 percent. Insane!



If i remember correctly, you're getting the yg onyx bracelet, right?  If so, IMO, although I love the Magic mop dangles, I would rather go with either 10 or 20-motif yg onyx to match your bracelet.


----------



## Chloeloves

^I agree, I love the Turq/WG combo..


----------



## bbk882

thimp said:


> I think the 20 motif in turquoise is absolutely stunning! Turquoise with wg is my very favorite combo!!! If I were more daring, I would def go for it. Instead, I opted for the safe mop, wg.



Even though I only got the 10-motif wg turquoise, I haven't regret it a bit as the combo really pops!


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to VCA to try on my peices. I tried on the Magoc 2 motif MOP earrings and the super onyx earclips. The MOP looked much better. I tried on regular earclips and they got lost with all of my hair. LOL. The 2 motif were gorgeous and I love a dangle!
> 
> I tried on everything accually. So many peices.
> 
> I narrowed it down to the Magic earrings or the 10 or 20 Motif  onyx YG. I really want earrings and a 20 motif, but I can't make that happen at all.
> 
> I am more confused , lol. I saw wayyy too many peices I loved.
> 
> anyway , the sa told me the diamond lines were going up around 11 percent. Insane!




Yes, yes MOP magic dangles!!  You'll love em!


----------



## thimp

bbk882 said:


> Even though I only got the 10-motif wg turquoise, I haven't regret it a bit as the combo really pops!



Yes, it is such a gorgeous combo! But I'm too afraid to wear such a strong color necklace. I'm fine with bright colors for my bags, but for my necklace, I get sorta nervous...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> So, I tried on the Turq 10 and 20 motifs and no question, I want the 20... Now, I just have to figure out how to make it happen!



*Beth,* if it was at NM, you could do their 10 months/no interest thingy.  Are you doing WG or YG?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
> Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
> Will post pics in a few days....



Congratulations!!  That is a find, indeed! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> My DH and I went to try on the Cosmo medium earrings last week and next thing I know - he is getting the small size for me!! Can't wait.



I bet they are beautiful! Do post pics! Congrats! What a sweet DH. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Well I went to VCA to try on my peices. I tried on the Magoc 2 motif MOP earrings and the super onyx earclips. The MOP looked much better. I tried on regular earclips and they got lost with all of my hair. LOL. The 2 motif were gorgeous and I love a dangle!
> 
> I tried on everything accually. So many peices.
> 
> I narrowed it down to the Magic earrings or the 10 or 20 Motif  onyx YG. I really want earrings and a 20 motif, but I can't make that happen at all.
> 
> I am more confused , lol. I saw wayyy too many peices I loved.
> 
> anyway , the sa told me the diamond lines were going up around 11 percent. Insane!



If you went with the 10 motif, you can always connect your bracelet as an extender for a longer look.


----------



## jessi5786

thank you *mauimaddness* and *peppers90* for your input!!  I guess I'll have to go try them on.  Any hardware/stone color combo preferences?  I'm currently leaning towards the MOP because I feel that it's slightly more unique than the onyx/YG pairing but I'm not sure if I would prefer YG or WG.  I don't really have loyalties to one metal in particular so this makes the decision harder!!


----------



## sjunky13

bbk882 said:


> If i remember correctly, you're getting the yg onyx bracelet, right?  If so, IMO, although I love the Magic mop dangles, I would rather go with either 10 or 20-motif yg onyx to match your bracelet.


 
Thing is while I LOVE the necklace, I know I would wear the earrings more! This is soo hard at these prices!!


peppers90 said:


> Yes, yes MOP magic dangles!!  You'll love em!


  I do love them dearly!


ALLinTHEbag said:


> If you went with the 10 motif, you can always connect your bracelet as an extender for a longer look.


 True! Maybe earrings and a necklace and get a divorce? LOL


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies anyone that wants tax free shipping in the states, PM me for my sa that can do it.


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> Thing is while I LOVE the necklace, I know I would wear the earrings more! This is soo hard at these prices!!
> 
> I do love them dearly!
> 
> True! Maybe earrings and a necklace and get a divorce? LOL



Haha!!  I think a divorce will definitely be cheaper at the rate VCA is going... LOL!!!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> Thing is while I LOVE the necklace, I know I would wear the earrings more! This is soo hard at these prices!!
> 
> True! Maybe earrings and a necklace and get a divorce? LOL



I vote to get the earrings.  I was in a frenzy the other night and my DH was like get what you want...but then down deep, i'm not sure if i will wear the vintage necklace 10 or 20 motif that often.  I know i would wear the Lucky necklace more often, but have a really hard time with the price.

I was thinking that i would get another bracelet, but when i tried on the chalecondy with my MOP, the SA was like.....be careful! That really gave me pause....what would happen if I wore them like that all the time?!

Maybe I'll just be happy with my bracelet.  We'll see!


----------



## bbk882

jessi5786 said:


> thank you *mauimaddness* and *peppers90* for your input!!  I guess I'll have to go try them on.  Any hardware/stone color combo preferences?  I'm currently leaning towards the MOP because I feel that it's slightly more unique than the onyx/YG pairing but I'm not sure if I would prefer YG or WG.  I don't really have loyalties to one metal in particular so this makes the decision harder!!



MOP is very versatile & neutral.  It works well with various colors & styles.  IMO, you can't go wrong with either wg or yg MOP.  It really depends if you tend to wear more white or yellow metal jewelry & watches.  Preference on purse hardware may also help you decide whether to get wg or yg.


----------



## Bethc

bbk882 said:


> Haha!!  I think a divorce will definitely be cheaper at the rate VCA is going... LOL!!!



I'm thinking that may be the way to go, my VCA may last longer, lol


----------



## Chloeloves

bbk882 said:


> MOP is very versatile & neutral. It works well with various colors & styles. IMO, you can't go wrong with either wg or yg MOP. It really depends if you tend to wear more white or yellow metal jewelry & watches. Preference on purse hardware may also help you decide whether to get wg or yg.


 
good advice!! although I have mop/wg and I adore it however(!) im now thinking of mop/yg in the magic set! - the wishlist never ends!


----------



## peppers90

Ok, here is my last little reveal for a while~  *WG vintage turquoise earclips!*   I have some action shots paired with the WG MOP Pendant~   ENJOY


----------



## peppers90

Here is an action shot with FLASH~~






  WITHOUT FLASH~~


----------



## swisshera

peppers90 said:


> Ok, here is my last little reveal for a while~  *WG vintage turquoise earclips!*   I have some action shots paired with the WG MOP Pendant~   ENJOY



oh so lovely! Congrats again! Can't wait to see them paired in action  lucky them!


----------



## swisshera

peppers90 said:


> Here is an action shot with FLASH~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITHOUT FLASH~~



they look great on you! love your new earrings! enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## Bethc

peppers90 said:


> Ok, here is my last little reveal for a while~  *WG vintage turquoise earclips!*   I have some action shots paired with the WG MOP Pendant~   ENJOY



Congratulations!!   I love them!


----------



## beachy10

Anyone have a pic of their 5 motif bracelet with their Cartier Love bracelet? Would love to see how it looks together and haven't been able to find a picture.


----------



## Bethc

^^ I think I've put a few up, here's a link to one...

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-328176-249.html#post15133022


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Peppers90, OMG, they are beautiful and look fabulous on you!  LOVE them! 

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thing is while I LOVE the necklace, I know I would wear the earrings more! This is soo hard at these prices!!
> 
> I do love them dearly!
> 
> True! Maybe earrings and a necklace and get a divorce? LOL



If my DH saw how many VCA pieces I have gotten lately...it may come to that. lol j/k


----------



## park56

peppers90 said:


> Here is an action shot with FLASH~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITHOUT FLASH~~


The tone of the turquoise is so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgeous Peppers!


----------



## Chloeloves

peppers congrats! the colour really suits you


----------



## bbk882

*Chloeloves* - thanks!!  I just love MOP with any color precious metal!  Yes... my VCA wishlist is also never ending but I may have to slow down a bit after the price hike :wondering

*Peppers90* - Congrats on your vintage WG turquiose earrings!  They look gorgeous on you


----------



## ouija board

Peppers, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!! I just got my turquoise 5 motif bracelet back from being shortened, and it's such a happy summery color.


----------



## swisshera

so happy for you ladies! I have never ever bought anything turquoise in my life, and I am now very very tempted!


----------



## kat99

Is anybody else getting a lot of calls from various SAs now that the price hike is looming? I got 2 separate voicemails today - all mentioning the price hike and how they happen to have the items I want in stock..but only one left!


----------



## beachy10

kat99 said:


> Is anybody else getting a lot of calls from various SAs now that the price hike is looming? I got 2 separate voicemails today - all mentioning the price hike and how they happen to have the items I want in stock..but only one left!



I haven't but I've already ordered 4 pieces before the increase.


----------



## peppers90

ouija board said:


> Peppers, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!! I just got my turquoise 5 motif bracelet back from being shortened, and it's such a happy summery color.



*ouija* ITA!  I have never really been a fan of turquoise, but I am finding it to be quite versatile.  And,  you are right, it brings a nice pop of color to a summer outfit!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *swisshera, BethC, ALLinTHEbag, park56, Suzie, Chloeloves, bbk882*!!

 I am done revealing for awhile, so looking forward to all your VCA eye candy before the price increase


----------



## kat99

beachy10 said:


> I haven't but I've already ordered 4 pieces before the increase.



4 items! you are my hero


----------



## cougess

Speaking of the price hike, my SA just told me the price of the alahambra line is supposed to increase by 23% - which seems incredible to me.  Has anyone else gotten similar information?


----------



## sbelle

^sounds like the same number we're all hearing.

*peppers* your turquoise earrings are gorgeous!


Like some others here I am thinking through what I might buy before the increase.  The amount of the increase is really rubbing me the wrong way, so I can't see me buying much after.


----------



## Bethc

Agreed!  The way that VCA and Chanel keep raising their prices, this may be my last piece.

Don't remind me I said this next year?


----------



## swisshera

It is hard to find a substitute, especially for these VCA pieces. I tried looking around for other designers like Tiffany and Piaget. there is just no match, really.


----------



## thimp

*peppers *, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!

My 20 motif, mop, wg arrived just in the nick of time. I like to layer it with an H necklace. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## bbk882

thimp said:


> *peppers *, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!
> 
> My 20 motif, mop, wg arrived just in the nick of time. I like to layer it with an H necklace. Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations!!!  20-motif MOP layers beautifully with the H necklace   I just love MOP because it's so versatile & easy to match!


----------



## bbk882

swisshera said:


> It is hard to find a substitute, especially for these VCA pieces. I tried looking around for other designers like Tiffany and Piaget. there is just no match, really.



ITA


----------



## sjunky13

My bracelet is in, finally! LOL. I get it wed. 
Peppers, I LOVE the turqioise on you. Please don't post tempting pics. You ladies are very bad!!!


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> *peppers *, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!
> 
> My 20 motif, mop, wg arrived just in the nick of time. I like to layer it with an H necklace. Thank you for letting me share.


 Get out! LOL. This is stunning! help me. wow, what a peice!


----------



## bbk882

sjunky13 said:


> My bracelet is in, finally! LOL. I get it wed.
> Peppers, I LOVE the turqioise on you. Please don't post tempting pics. You ladies are very bad!!!



Yea!!!  I'm so happy for you & congrats on "finally" getting your bracelet


----------



## Suzie

Thimp, just stunning. 

I hope I can get a 20 motif at the end of June, they may be all sold out though with everyone buying before the price increase. Is the 10 motif, 1/2 the price of the 20, not sure I will be able to afford the 20?


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *Suzie*, *bbk882*, and *sjunky13* for your lovely comments. I just love how you can layer with this necklace to give it a casual, fun vibe. 

*Suzie*, I do not believe the 20 motif will be sold out. On the crazy chance that they are sold out, I believe you can lock the price by just ordering it, and paying for it at the time of order.


----------



## thimp

I believe the 10 motif is about 1/2 price of the 20 motif.


----------



## Bethc

The 10 motif is exactly half of the 20 motif and the 5 motif bracelet is half of the 10 motif.

Looking at the pics, maybe I should get the MOP?  I always wanted the Turq, but everyone is right. MOP is more versatile.  Shoot me!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> *peppers *, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!
> 
> My 20 motif, mop, wg arrived just in the nick of time. I like to layer it with an H necklace. Thank you for letting me share.



Just beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you ladies.

Maybe another option is a 10 motif and a 5 motif bracelet and then I could attach for a longer necklace.

The MOP is gorgeous but I already have a single motif pendant in MOP WG and the turquoise would be a good pop of colour, I wish they made the black with black onyx with WG, then it would be a no brainer.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks bbk882. 
My sa said if you put a deposit down now you can lock the price in and do a layaway on it. LOL


----------



## cougess

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks bbk882.
> My sa said if you put a deposit down now you can lock the price in and do a layaway on it. LOL



Hmm is your SA at a Van clef boutique or at neimans?


----------



## sjunky13

cougess said:


> Hmm is your SA at a Van clef boutique or at neimans?


 Boutique. She said if I put a third down , I could pay off the rest. I was really shocked. LOL. 
What are you wanting Cougess?


----------



## diana

So I have a 10 motif WG with MOP and the 5 motif bracelet...but I'm now thinking I like the 20 motif length.  Would it look strange to have 2 bracelets and the 10 motif linked together?  Has anyone does this??


----------



## bbk882

Bethc said:


> The 10 motif is exactly half of the 20 motif and the 5 motif bracelet is half of the 10 motif.
> 
> Looking at the pics, maybe I should get the MOP? I always wanted the Turq, but everyone is right. MOP is more versatile. Shoot me!


 
I have both MOP & turquoise in 10-motif but tend to wear MOP more.  IMO, you can't go wrong with either MOP or turquoise, it really depends if you are more into subtle or brighter look 



Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> Maybe another option is a 10 motif and a 5 motif bracelet and then I could attach for a longer necklace.
> 
> The MOP is gorgeous but I already have a single motif pendant in MOP WG and the turquoise would be a good pop of colour, I wish they made the black with black onyx with WG, then it would be a no brainer.


 
I actually got 10-motif & 5-motif MOP so I have the versatility of linking them for a longer necklace. ITA that turquoise does give a nice pop of color. Onyx & turquoise would make a gorgeous & unique combo!!! 



sjunky13 said:


> Thanks bbk882.
> My sa said if you put a deposit down now you can lock the price in and do a layaway on it. LOL


 
Don't forget to do some modeling pics 
OMG... the boutique offers this? Which boutique is that?


----------



## cougess

sjunky13 said:


> Boutique. She said if I put a third down , I could pay off the rest. I was really shocked. LOL.
> What are you wanting Cougess?


 Too many things...  Prices are getting out of hand. Who makes all this money? The worst is $4700 for a Chanel bag!


----------



## bbk882

Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> Maybe another option is a 10 motif and a 5 motif bracelet and then I could attach for a longer necklace.
> 
> The MOP is gorgeous but I already have a single motif pendant in MOP WG and the turquoise would be a good pop of colour, I wish they made the black with black onyx with WG, then it would be a no brainer.





cougess said:


> Too many things...  Prices are getting out of hand. Who makes all this money? The worst is $4700 for a Chanel bag!



Yes... much worst than the Chanel hike :cry:


----------



## sjunky13

cougess said:


> Too many things...  Prices are getting out of hand. Who makes all this money? The worst is $4700 for a Chanel bag!


 


bbk882 said:


> Yes... much worst than the Chanel hike :cry:


  What about the bracelet, seems like a good deal at 2600. LOL. Chanel is insane, the prices will jump further too!


----------



## daluu

Suzie said:


> Thimp, just stunning.
> 
> I hope I can get a 20 motif at the end of June, they may be all sold out though with everyone buying before the price increase. Is the 10 motif, 1/2 the price of the 20, not sure I will be able to afford the 20?



i was told you would have to lock the price in by paying fully for the piece before the price increase.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Don't remind me I said this next year?



I did too !  But this price increase is so high!  

The similar Chanel increase turned me off of Chanel.  I have bought one Chanel bag since that time and have little interest in it.


----------



## peppers90

*thimp*-  loving that WG 20 motif layered look!  Very pretty-  congrats and thanks for sharing 

*sjunky* who hoo!  I'm happy for you!   Can't wait to see your bracelet in action!!


----------



## beachy10

Ladies - I just bought the 3 motif magic earrings (white mop, onyx and grey mop). They are a bit too heavy but I was thinking I could take off the end motif and make them into earstuds. Then I would have the other 2 motifs just dangle. Think VCA would do this or would I need to go to my own jeweler? I just hate sending them back and think getting 2 sets of earrings out of it would be cool.


----------



## Chloeloves

Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!

I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..


----------



## Chloeloves

congrats to all the ladies who have made a purchase in time !


----------



## kat99

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..



Amazing collection! I think you have a perfect VCA variety


----------



## surfergirljen

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..



Holy cow that is so gorgeous!!!!!!! I lust after the turquoise still... you got a realllly pretty shade too - congrats! Perfect for a vacay!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> The 10 motif is exactly half of the 20 motif and the 5 motif bracelet is half of the 10 motif.
> 
> Looking at the pics, maybe I should get the MOP?  I always wanted the Turq, but everyone is right. MOP is more versatile.  Shoot me!



Beth you're getting more? You lucky lucky girl!!! You have lots of MOP though don't you? I'd get the turquoise if you happened to find a shade of it you loved!! Wait you have turquoise too don't you? (a pendant?)  Decisions decisions!!!

I do love my WG/MOP so much. If I could get another I think I'd get the WG/TQ but that is way out of my price range for now!!!


----------



## beachy10

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..


 
Lovely! Everytime I see the turquoise I want it. Perhaps I'll take the plunge before the increase.


----------



## Chloeloves

Thank you ladies! I was told that the paler the Turq the more valuable it is - to be honest, I was just relieved the set actually matches lol!


----------



## cougess

sjunky13 said:


> What about the bracelet, seems like a good deal at 2600. LOL. Chanel is insane, the prices will jump further too!


 
I have a WG/MOP bracelet, 5 motif necklace and the earrings.  In the past year, I bought the rose gold single motif pendant, the heart pendant and the turquoise butterfly.  I'd like to get the black with YG 5 motif necklace but that may be too pricey to swing right now even before the increase so I'll probably get a yg/black single motif necklace.  My SA also has some black/yg mini earrings on hold for me, but I'm not sure about the earrings.


----------



## lubird217

I love all these pre-increase reveals! Makes me want some too! Maybe another 10 motif MOP/YG to complement my current necklace? It seems sort of boring. I don't have any VCA WG and I love these turquoise pieces I'm seeing lately. Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## bbk882

beachy10 said:


> Ladies - I just bought the 3 motif magic earrings (white mop, onyx and grey mop). They are a bit too heavy but I was thinking I could take off the end motif and make them into earstuds. Then I would have the other 2 motifs just dangle. Think VCA would do this or would I need to go to my own jeweler? I just hate sending them back and think getting 2 sets of earrings out of it would be cool.


 
ITA 3-motif earrings are a bit heavy.  I know VCA can take off the bottom motifs for you but not sure if VCA is willing to turn them into earclips.  Then again, if VCA can't do it, you can always go to your own jeweler  



Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..


 
Oh mine!  Absolutely gorgeous collection   Both you & Peppers90 are tempting me to complete my wg vintage turquoise set with a pair of matching earrings!!!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Beth you're getting more? You lucky lucky girl!!! You have lots of MOP though don't you? I'd get the turquoise if you happened to find a shade of it you loved!! Wait you have turquoise too don't you? (a pendant?) Decisions decisions!!!
> 
> I do love my WG/MOP so much. If I could get another I think I'd get the WG/TQ but that is way out of my price range for now!!!


 
I have a WG/MOP Magic pendant, but not a 10 or 20 motif.  I have the WG/Turq bracelet that I bought after you bought yours and I love it.

I'm still in negotiations with DH, but should I win this one, this would probably be my last piece until I win the lottery (or get a new DH ).


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I'm still in negotiations with DH, but should I win this one, this would probably be my last piece *until I win the lottery (or get a new DH* ).


----------



## Chloeloves

bbk882 said:


> ITA 3-motif earrings are a bit heavy. I know VCA can take off the bottom motifs for you but not sure if VCA is willing to turn them into earclips. Then again, if VCA can't do it, you can always go to your own jeweler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mine! Absolutely gorgeous collection  Both you & Peppers90 are tempting me to complete my wg vintage turquoise set with a pair of matching earrings!!!


 
Thankyou! go for it!!!


----------



## sugar20

Bethc said:


> The 10 motif is exactly half of the 20 motif and the 5 motif bracelet is half of the 10 motif.
> 
> Looking at the pics, maybe I should get the MOP?  I always wanted the Turq, but everyone is right. MOP is more versatile.  Shoot me!



I have both the MOP and Turquise 20. MOP is more versaitile, but I like turquise mch more.


----------



## beachy10

Please welcome my lovlies! I also have the 10 motif MOP necklace coming but it's at VCA getting an extender. What else am I missing to complete my addiction? I was thinking of adding the frivole ring or something turquoise.


----------



## sjunky13

cougess said:


> I have a WG/MOP bracelet, 5 motif necklace and the earrings.  In the past year, I bought the rose gold single motif pendant, the heart pendant and the turquoise butterfly.  I'd like to get the black with YG 5 motif necklace but that may be too pricey to swing right now even before the increase so I'll probably get a yg/black single motif necklace.  My SA also has some black/yg mini earrings on hold for me, but I'm not sure about the earrings.


 I tried on the regular studs, not even mini and they got lost in my hair. I have really long dark hair and they didn't pop at all. I need a dangle!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my lovlies! I also have the 10 motif MOP necklace coming but it's at VCA getting an extender. What else am I missing to complete my addiction? I was thinking of adding the frivole ring or something turquoise.


 * dies* Ok, I need to sell some Chanel and just buy what I want! Love those earrings!!!


----------



## Suzie

chloeloves and beachy, gorgeous collections!!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Beth you're getting more? You lucky lucky girl!!! You have lots of MOP though don't you? I'd get the turquoise if you happened to find a shade of it you loved!! Wait you have turquoise too don't you? (a pendant?)  Decisions decisions!!!
> 
> I do love my WG/MOP so much. If I could get another I think I'd get the WG/TQ but that is way out of my price range for now!!!



Ok... I'm embarrassed but, you were right... I do have a yg/Turq pendant that I totally forgot about!!  That's really bad!  I don't wear my yg VCA pieces much at all, it's too bad, I would have the 20 motif by now!


----------



## thimp

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my lovlies! I also have the 10 motif MOP necklace coming but it's at VCA getting an extender. What else am I missing to complete my addiction? I was thinking of adding the frivole ring or something turquoise.



You have a gorgeous collection! I think a frivole ring would be a lovely addition, since your collection is yg.


----------



## thimp

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..



I am in love with your turquoise, wg collection!! I wish I could wear turquoise! Such a gorgeous, gorgeous combo! I am turquoise envy!


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my lovlies! I also have the 10 motif MOP necklace coming but it's at VCA getting an extender. What else am I missing to complete my addiction? I was thinking of adding the frivole ring or something turquoise.



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## peppers90

*Chloeloves*  beautiful turquoise set;  I love that necklace!  I bet it looks fabulous with the earclips  You have a nice VCA collection~

* beachy10*  Ohhhh the triple dangles!   Post an action shot of those if you can~ beautiful MOP and onyx pieces!


----------



## Creammia

Ladies, I m planning to get the single clover (small) necklace and single clover bracelet, anyone know the current price.....TIA!!


----------



## sjunky13

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..


 Don't ask me how I missed this! OMG! I love love love the perlee. soo gorgeous!


----------



## hermes_fan

Well ladies, I know i shouldn't have done it but i figured i wanted the onyx bracelet to match my earrings and pendant SOME DAY so why not get it now and save 23%? I called Neimans and used their 6 month no interest plan and I'm SOO happy i did it! I'm very matchy matchy and recently bought the Hermes black clic-clac for my birthday which i also am crazy about because it's oval and doesn't bang on the desk like a typical bangle bracelet. 
I've never posted a photo before but i'll give it a try! (I love reading these posts to see i'm not the only one crazy about VCA Alhambra line!)


----------



## cougess

sjunky13 said:


> * dies* Ok, I need to sell some Chanel and just buy what I want! Love those earrings!!!


 
I agree! Problem is it takes so long to sell a bag! You are right about the earrings though, I think I'll just get the necklace.


----------



## kat99

Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all


----------



## daluu

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all



holy moly gorgeous!!! i saw someone try this on at the boutique and it was FANTASTIC looking.


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all


 I love perlee! It is sad they don't make larger sizes. This is soo gorgeous!


----------



## kat99

hermes_fan said:


> Well ladies, I know i shouldn't have done it but i figured i wanted the onyx bracelet to match my earrings and pendant SOME DAY so why not get it now and save 23%? I called Neimans and used their 6 month no interest plan and I'm SOO happy i did it! I'm very matchy matchy and recently bought the Hermes black clic-clac for my birthday which i also am crazy about because it's oval and doesn't bang on the desk like a typical bangle bracelet.
> I've never posted a photo before but i'll give it a try! (I love reading these posts to see i'm not the only one crazy about VCA Alhambra line!)
> 
> View attachment 1412998




So pretty! I want this bracelet!


----------



## Chloeloves

thanks everyone!

kat congrats, beautiful!
hermes fan congrats on your adorable new piece!


----------



## kat99

daluu said:


> holy moly gorgeous!!! i saw someone try this on at the boutique and it was FANTASTIC looking.





sjunky13 said:


> I love perlee! It is sad they don't make larger sizes. This is soo gorgeous!





Chloeloves said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> kat congrats, beautiful!
> hermes fan congrats on your adorable new piece!



Thank you everybody!


----------



## swisshera

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..



wow look at these eye candies! nice!!!!


----------



## swisshera

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all



Kat you seriously got some good taste here, can't take of eyes off these 
i just got my cosmo earrings and will post pics soon 

congrats to everyone who got their new loves!


----------



## sugar20

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all



congratulation, it is so beatiful. i am dreaming about it too...


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> Kat you seriously got some good taste here, can't take of eyes off these
> i just got my cosmo earrings and will post pics soon
> 
> congrats to everyone who got their new loves!



Would you mind posting an action pic of your cosmos ring and earrings? I'm dying for something cosmos before the price increase! TIA!


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Would you mind posting an action pic of your cosmos ring and earrings? I'm dying for something cosmos before the price increase! TIA!



Sure, I will definitely share the joy  I don't have the ring but the pendent and earrings. will post it up in a bit.


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone have the alhambra 10 motif in WG with diamonds?  if so --too much for everyday?


----------



## sbelle

Even though I hate the price increase I am loving all the action on this thread right now!  Beautiful things ladies!!

I have a little something coming today--here's hoping UPS will come when I'm home!


I also wanted to do an update about my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace.  For those of you who don't remember, I ordered it at the end of February from NM, who in turn ordered it from VCA.  There were none available, but I was told that VCA would make one for me.  

I received the necklace about 5-6 weeks ago and it was the wrong necklace.  It was the byzantine oval necklace, not the byzantine alhambra.  Now it is a beautiful necklace in it's own right, but I wanted the byzantine alhambra because I'e got the bracelet and wanted to be able to hook the bracelet and necklace together.

It took a full month to get an answer from VCA on whether they had the right necklace in stock anywhere and if not, whether they would make one for me.  The good news is I am going to get one, the bad news is that it probably won't be before July.  

And also good news is that NM is helping me a bit on the price since this order has been such a disaster.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Kat, that perlee bracelet is breathtaking!!  I so wanted to get that to add to my ring but DH said it was that or the Magic pave pendant and magic pave btf ring. Already got the ring..waiting to FIND a pendant. Was told I could pay in full now and lock in the price but would be 8-10 weeks.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> Even though I hate the price increase I am loving all the action on this thread right now!  Beautiful things ladies!!
> 
> I have a little something coming today--here's hoping UPS will come when I'm home!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to do an update about my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace.  For those of you who don't remember, I ordered it at the end of February from NM, who in turn ordered it from VCA.  There were none available, but I was told that VCA would make one for me.
> 
> I received the necklace about 5-6 weeks ago and it was the wrong necklace.  It was the byzantine oval necklace, not the byzantine alhambra.  Now it is a beautiful necklace in it's own right, but I wanted the byzantine alhambra because I'e got the bracelet and wanted to be able to hook the bracelet and necklace together.
> 
> It took a full month to get an answer from VCA on whether they had the right necklace in stock anywhere and if not, whether they would make one for me.  The good news is I am going to get one, the bad news is that it probably won't be before July.
> 
> And also good news is that NM is helping me a bit on the price since this order has been such a disaster.



I hope they honor the price for you. They should after all that craziness. Good luck! I cannot WAIT to see it!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Even though I hate the price increase I am loving all the action on this thread right now!  Beautiful things ladies!!
> 
> I have a little something coming today--here's hoping UPS will come when I'm home!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to do an update about my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace.  For those of you who don't remember, I ordered it at the end of February from NM, who in turn ordered it from VCA.  There were none available, but I was told that VCA would make one for me.
> 
> I received the necklace about 5-6 weeks ago and it was the wrong necklace.  It was the byzantine oval necklace, not the byzantine alhambra.  Now it is a beautiful necklace in it's own right, but I wanted the byzantine alhambra because I'e got the bracelet and wanted to be able to hook the bracelet and necklace together.
> 
> It took a full month to get an answer from VCA on whether they had the right necklace in stock anywhere and if not, whether they would make one for me.  The good news is I am going to get one, the bad news is that it probably won't be before July.
> 
> And also good news is that NM is helping me a bit on the price since this order has been such a disaster.



YAY!!!!!  I too hope they honor the price...


----------



## lubird217

I can't take it anymore! I want something before the increase! Will someone PM the name of a NM SA who will ship tax-free?


----------



## sjunky13

lubird217 said:


> I can't take it anymore! I want something before the increase! Will someone PM the name of a NM SA who will ship tax-free?


 I have a boutique one, not a NM one. Pm me if you want the info.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Even though I hate the price increase I am loving all the action on this thread right now!  Beautiful things ladies!!
> 
> I have a little something coming today--here's hoping UPS will come when I'm home!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to do an update about my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace.  For those of you who don't remember, I ordered it at the end of February from NM, who in turn ordered it from VCA.  There were none available, but I was told that VCA would make one for me.
> 
> I received the necklace about 5-6 weeks ago and it was the wrong necklace.  It was the byzantine oval necklace, not the byzantine alhambra.  Now it is a beautiful necklace in it's own right, but I wanted the byzantine alhambra because I'e got the bracelet and wanted to be able to hook the bracelet and necklace together.
> 
> It took a full month to get an answer from VCA on whether they had the right necklace in stock anywhere and if not, whether they would make one for me.  The good news is I am going to get one, the bad news is that it probably won't be before July.
> 
> And also good news is that NM is helping me a bit on the price since this order has been such a disaster.


 Uhh, yes they will give you the original price, since it was there mistake. How can they not? LOL. I am happy you are finally getting it!


----------



## bbk882

beachy10 said:


> Please welcome my lovlies! I also have the 10 motif MOP necklace coming but it's at VCA getting an extender. What else am I missing to complete my addiction? I was thinking of adding the frivole ring or something turquoise.


 
Welcome _*lovlies*_ indeed! Congrats on your gorgeous new VCA additions


----------



## bbk882

sbelle said:


> Even though I hate the price increase I am loving all the action on this thread right now! Beautiful things ladies!!
> 
> I have a little something coming today--here's hoping UPS will come when I'm home!
> 
> 
> I also wanted to do an update about my white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace. For those of you who don't remember, I ordered it at the end of February from NM, who in turn ordered it from VCA. There were none available, but I was told that VCA would make one for me.
> 
> I received the necklace about 5-6 weeks ago and it was the wrong necklace. It was the byzantine oval necklace, not the byzantine alhambra. Now it is a beautiful necklace in it's own right, but I wanted the byzantine alhambra because I'e got the bracelet and wanted to be able to hook the bracelet and necklace together.
> 
> It took a full month to get an answer from VCA on whether they had the right necklace in stock anywhere and if not, whether they would make one for me. The good news is I am going to get one, the bad news is that it probably won't be before July.
> 
> And also good news is that NM is helping me a bit on the price since this order has been such a disaster.


 
Glad to hear you will be getting the Byzantine Alhambra soon   If NM wants to provide good customer service, NM should lock the price for you after your disastrous experience.


----------



## thimp

Just received a 10 motif to add to my 20 motif. I love the long necklace look! Ok. I think I am done with the Vintage, mop, wg collection.


----------



## kat99

thimp said:


> Just received a 10 motif to add to my 20 motif. I love the long necklace look! Ok. I think I am done with the Vintage, mop, wg collection.



Gorgeous! I have the same one


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Just received a 10 motif to add to my 20 motif. I love the long necklace look! Ok. I think I am done with the Vintage, mop, wg collection.


  Wow, I love it!!  Just gorgeous alone or together!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone have the alhambra 10 motif in WG with diamonds?  if so --too much for everyday?



OMGoodness, what a dream combo!!! And I truly believe it can be worn casual, as an everyday thing! Please post pics should you decide to get it!


----------



## thimp

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all



What a stunning piece! A big congratulations! You have a beautiful VCA collection!


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *ALLinTHEbag*, and *kat99*!


----------



## BabyK

hermes_fan said:


> Well ladies, I know i shouldn't have done it but i figured i wanted the onyx bracelet to match my earrings and pendant SOME DAY so why not get it now and save 23%? I called Neimans and used their 6 month no interest plan and I'm SOO happy i did it! I'm very matchy matchy and recently bought the Hermes black clic-clac for my birthday which i also am crazy about because it's oval and doesn't bang on the desk like a typical bangle bracelet.
> I've never posted a photo before but i'll give it a try! (I love reading these posts to see i'm not the only one crazy about VCA Alhambra line!)
> 
> View attachment 1412998



Congrats!  It's beautiful!  And I love how you wore together with the other bracelets , looks great!  May I ask which NM you called?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> OMGoodness, what a dream combo!!! And I truly believe it can be worn casual, as an everyday thing! Please post pics should you decide to get it!




I am also contemplating the bracelet.  Anyone?


----------



## hermes_fan

BabyK said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful! And I love how you wore together with the other bracelets , looks great! May I ask which NM you called?


 

My SA's name is Michael (B) and he works in the NorthPark Center Store in Dallas


----------



## surfergirljen

kat99 said:


> Hey ladies! This is technically supposed to be a surprise...and a gift for later...but I took a sneaky snapshot to share with you all



 STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## mauimaddness

peppers90 said:


> I just got my hands on a pair of Vintage WG with turquoise Alhambra
> Earclips  I just found out about the price increase when I bought them.
> Will post pics in a few days....


 
Lovely!!! Wear them in the best of health darling!!! ... I just love the size of the Vintage.. they're not too big like the Super and not too small like the Sweet.. they're just the right size


----------



## mauimaddness

thimp said:


> *peppers *, the turquoise earrings look gorgeous on you!
> 
> My 20 motif, mop, wg arrived just in the nick of time. I like to layer it with an H necklace. Thank you for letting me share.


 
So lovely!!! ... I love the way you layered the 20 motif..... I never gave a second thought to the MOP WG combo.. but now after seeing this.. the never ending wishlist just keeps growing and growing.. :cry:ush:


----------



## mauimaddness

Chloeloves said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got this turquoise set before any further increase happens! just in time for my vacay!
> 
> I am including pics of the rest of my VCA collection so far..


 
Woohooo!!! Congrats!!! ... I have been away from the forum for the past 5 days and all you girls have bought gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous new additions!!!! So excited for all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

has anyone had their 10 motif alhambra lengthened?  i was told they could add a link or two between every station.  does this add much?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> has anyone had their 10 motif alhambra lengthened?  i was told they could add a link or two between every station.  does this add much?



Personally, I think the 10 motif is just the right length when wearing dresses or shirts with a collar. If you are planning to get the alhambra 10 motif in WG with diamonds , I highly recommend you try it on with the shirts/ or dresses that you are planning to wear with that gorgeous necklace, to make sure the length is just right! If not, I'm sure adding a few links in between each motif will make a big difference. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Personally, I think the 10 motif is just the right length when wearing dresses or shirts with a collar. If you are planning to get the alhambra 10 motif in WG with diamonds , I highly recommend you try it on with the shirts/ or dresses that you are planning to wear with that gorgeous necklace, to make sure the length is just right! If not, I'm sure adding a few links in between each motif will make a big difference. Good luck with your decision!




i know the 20 motif is too $$$ and quite frankly too long for me anyway. but would like it a bit longer.......


----------



## catabie

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone have the alhambra 10 motif in WG with diamonds?  if so --too much for everyday?




for that money i would buy the all diamond magic alhambra, which is what I ended up choosing.


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> for that money i would buy the all diamond magic alhambra, which is what I ended up choosing.



which one is that?


----------



## catabie

Ok, time to show my collection of VCA....


----------



## Bethc

Cool!!


----------



## catabie

first come non diamonds:

10 and 20 vintage alhambra necklaces with WOP


----------



## catabie

vintage alhambra single motif, 5 motifs bracelet and earrings


----------



## Hermesaholic

Omg!


----------



## catabie

now diamond collection

vintage alhambra single motif

earrings

bracelet

 and single fleur something ( can't remember the name)


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> now diamond collection
> 
> vintage alhambra single motif
> 
> earrings
> 
> bracelet
> 
> and single fleur something ( can't remember the name)


----------



## catabie

Magic collection:  Mom took my Magic alhambra with 16 motifs ( i think) with WG, 

Here:

Magic Alhambra with diamonds:


----------



## catabie

Lotus in between finger ring; i have really ugly hands for a 30 year old


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> Magic collection:  Mom took my Magic alhambra with 16 motifs ( i think) with WG,
> 
> Here:
> 
> Magic Alhambra with diamonds:




the magic with 16 is just 16 variable sized ?  i think thats what i want...how much is that puppy?


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> Lotus in between finger ring; i have really ugly hands for a 30 year old


 whoa!  amazing!


----------



## catabie

Hermesaholic said:


> the magic with 16 is just 16 variable sized ?  i think thats what i want...how much is that puppy?




yes the long chain with different sized motifs.  mine was WG and it is $17900 I think or somewhere around there...


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> yes the long chain with different sized motifs.  mine was WG and it is $17900 I think or somewhere around there...




that cant be right.?????  the 20 motif traditional wg pave alhambra is like 37,000


----------



## catabie

Hermesaholic said:


> that cant be right.?????  the 20 motif traditional wg pave alhambra is like 37,000




oh yea i thought you ask me about the non diamond.  i am not sure if they make that long chain variable sized one in diamonds.  at least I have never seen that before.  mine is around 47000 something?


----------



## thimp

*catabie*, you have a truly gorgeous collection! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OK, guys......I need a little help.  I've located a Vintage Long Gold Alhambra in a state where I won't have to pay sales tax.  They have both the gold and onyx.  I'd love to have both, but can only choose one.......but, which one is the question????

The only Alhambra I have is a 20 Motif Vintage Turquoise.


----------



## swisshera

catabie said:


> now diamond collection
> 
> vintage alhambra single motif
> 
> earrings
> 
> bracelet
> 
> and single fleur something ( can't remember the name)



Pretty!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, guys......I need a little help.  I've located a Vintage Long Gold Alhambra in a state where I won't have to pay sales tax.  They have both the gold and onyx.  I'd love to have both, but can only choose one.......but, which one is the question????
> 
> The only Alhambra I have is a 20 Motif Vintage Turquoise.




GOLD!  (is it the 20 motif in all gold?) good to layer with color


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> GOLD!  (is it the 20 motif in all gold?) good to layer with color



LOL!  We think alike, Hermesaholic!  She's holding the gold for me while looking for a pair of earrings I'd also like.    And yes, it's the 20 motif.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, guys......I need a little help.  I've located a Vintage Long Gold Alhambra in a state where I won't have to pay sales tax.  They have both the gold and onyx.  I'd love to have both, but can only choose one.......but, which one is the question????
> 
> The only Alhambra I have is a 20 Motif Vintage Turquoise.



I would choose the all gold. A wonderful layering piece!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  We think alike, Hermesaholic!  She's holding the gold for me while looking for a pair of earrings I'd also like.    And yes, it's the 20 motif.




the gold is actually becoming quite rare.  more gold -the stones versions are alot less gold.  sooooo classic!


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, guys......I need a little help.  I've located a Vintage Long Gold Alhambra in a state where I won't have to pay sales tax.  They have both the gold and onyx.  I'd love to have both, but can only choose one.......but, which one is the question????
> 
> The only Alhambra I have is a 20 Motif Vintage Turquoise.





I'd say GOLD too!  More versatile, and total classic!


----------



## catabie

thimp said:


> *catabie*, you have a truly gorgeous collection! Absolutely stunning!




thanks dear! i am a jewelry whore, besides being a bag whore, a shoe whore...


----------



## catabie

swisshera said:


> Pretty!




thank you! are u in HK?  the price in HK is actually quite comparable to the US price which I was totally shocked.


----------



## Hermesaholic

catabie said:


> for that money i would buy the all diamond magic alhambra, which is what I ended up choosing.


has anyone ever taken a 10 motif necklace and worn it as a bracelet?  I am debating two bracelets to wear as a necklace and bracelets but not sure if i should just get the necklace.


----------



## catabie

Hermesaholic said:


> has anyone ever taken a 10 motif necklace and worn it as a bracelet?  I am debating two bracelets to wear as a necklace and bracelets but not sure if i should just get the necklace.


 

I tried but it didn't work.  The spacing on the necklace is larger than the bracelet.  I dont know how big your wrist is but for me the 10 motif wrapped around twice on my wrist is too long.


----------



## catabie

Hermesaholic said:


> has anyone ever taken a 10 motif necklace and worn it as a bracelet?  I am debating two bracelets to wear as a necklace and bracelets but not sure if i should just get the necklace.



One more thing, my friend just bought the 10 diamond vintage alhambra necklace and it's breathtaking.  Right now the US has low stock because of the upcoming price increase.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OK, the gold it's going to be!    And yes, stock is low all over.  I got lucky and my SA found the earrings I want, and they'll sell them to me at the old price even though I won't get them for a while.


----------



## surfergirljen

Woo hoo! Sounds gorgeous! am loving all the reveals!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, the gold it's going to be!    And yes, stock is low all over.  I got lucky and my SA found the earrings I want, and they'll sell them to me at the old price even though I won't get them for a while.



excellent!


----------



## Chloeloves

mauimaddness said:


> Woohooo!!! Congrats!!! ... I have been away from the forum for the past 5 days and all you girls have bought gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous new additions!!!! So excited for all you ladies!!!!


 
thanks! and yes, things have moved quickly on this thread lately!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thanks, guys!  I'm getting excited!  And, I though Hermes was a slippery slope!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, guys!  I'm getting excited!  And, I though Hermes was a slippery slope!




slippery?  its a greased pig!--on a waterslide!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> that cant be right.?????  the 20 motif traditional wg pave alhambra is like 37,000



I believe it is the 10 motif wg, pave diamonds that is $37,600.


----------



## Bethc

Lol, exactly!!

I'm still agonizing over the WG/Turq...  

I've gone as for as thinking maybe I should get MOP or YG/onyx, when I don't wear yg that much... As someone said the MOP or Onyx "go" with more things.


----------



## peppers90

*Hermes Fan* love that clic clac and onyx combo!  

* Kat99* congrats on your Perlee~ beautiful bracelet 

*thimp*  I like the look of a long necklace too;  I had my 20 motif lengthened so I can wear it long or doubled.

*catabie*  WOW~ what a collection~ and those diamonds  breathtaking!!


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone here have the WG turqouise butterfly ring?  Not the btf ring, but the solitary butterfly?   Now, I am contemplating this before the price increase!!   Ahhhh,  I'm gonna be broke and I'm having a baby in a month~   must be the preggo hormones :giggles:


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I believe it is the 10 motif wg, pave diamonds that is $37,600.




yes --you are right --sadly


----------



## mp4

Hermesaholic said:


> has anyone ever taken a 10 motif necklace and worn it as a bracelet?  I am debating two bracelets to wear as a necklace and bracelets but not sure if i should just get the necklace.



who wears 2 bracelets as a necklace?  That would be ~15 inches.  Part of the reason I want another bracelet is the chance I could wear it as a short necklace.

A photo would be awesome!!!  TIA.  I saw this on the internet long ago, but it was with a magic and vintage bracelet combined.


----------



## mp4

I'm in a huge dilemma.... get another bracelet, get a 10 motif necklace, or go for the lucky necklace...which is really more than I want to spend....

If I get the bracelet, I will buy another necklace I have been eying...which I love.


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone here have the WG turqouise butterfly ring?  Not the btf ring, but the solitary butterfly?   Now, I am contemplating this before the price increase!!   Ahhhh,  I'm gonna be broke and I'm having a baby in a month~   must be the preggo hormones :giggles:



YES! Someone here does... I can't remember who though! Umm.... I can picture it too.... 

If you do a search you might find it? Is it La Vanguardia? She has almost everything! LOL!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> i know the 20 motif is too $$$ and quite frankly too long for me anyway. but would like it a bit longer.......




I have two extra motifs on my ten that were added. They used to charge 200 per motif. Not sure what they do now but it can be done.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> who wears 2 bracelets as a necklace?  That would be ~15 inches.  Part of the reason I want another bracelet is the chance I could wear it as a short necklace.
> 
> A photo would be awesome!!!  TIA.  I saw this on the internet long ago, but it was with a magic and vintage bracelet combined.




I wrap my 10 motif around a few times as a bracelet. I saw it on a SA in the NYC store. I tried to do that with two of my bracelets as a necklace and it was just too tight. I have a pretty thin neck but not thin enough.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

catabie said:


> Lotus in between finger ring; i have really ugly hands for a 30 year old


Not at all! What a GORGEOUS ring! 
You have quite the collection!!  LOVE IT ALL!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

catabie said:


> I tried but it didn't work.  The spacing on the necklace is larger than the bracelet.  I dont know how big your wrist is but for me the 10 motif wrapped around twice on my wrist is too long.



If you add it to a bracelet and wrap it more than three times, it works. It's not snug but the SA's always have them on when I am able to get in the store.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> slippery?  its a greased pig!--on a waterslide!




Indeed!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> I believe it is the 10 motif wg, pave diamonds that is $37,600.



That is slightly cheaper than two bracelets. I have two pave bracelets that I wear together(well I did until I fell and one of the diamonds fell out -it's away being fixed). The bracelets were 19200.00 from memory...


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I wrap my 10 motif around a few times as a bracelet. I saw it on a SA in the NYC store. I tried to do that with two of my bracelets as a necklace and it was just too tight. I have a pretty thin neck but not thin enough.



I would assume this would be choker-ish


----------



## sin vergüenza

I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.

You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.

Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> I would assume this would be choker-ish




LOL  emphasis on the 'choke' part.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.



Congratulations!! Welcome to the VCA club. It's a wild ride from the first purchase! My first was a single motif pendant and it's been non-stop love since then. BTW, the socrates ring is ....dreamy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> *Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight*.



LOL!  I can certainly understand your delight!  Was it the 4 motif diamond one??  When you go back, try it on along with the single motif on the same finger.  DIVINE!


----------



## sjunky13

I finally got my bracelet! yay, if is perfect! I guess the earrings are next! 

My sa said to move quick because peices are going quick. I hate being rushed.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL! I can certainly understand your delight! Was it the 4 motif diamond one?? When you go back, try it on along with the single motif on the same finger. DIVINE!


, i

Thanks ALLinTHEbag!

Cavalier Girl -Yes, it was the four motif diamond one! It was the prettiest thing I have ever seen. Will try your suggestion next time.

I was surprised at how comfortable the ring was to wear. Assumed those BTF rings would feel awkward but it felt like it wasn't even there.


----------



## peppers90

^^ who hoo! Congrats *sjunky*  I bet you are thrilled!!!


----------



## peppers90

Welcome *sin v*!!!! can't go wrong with MOP/YG-  all time 
classic!  Now,  what to get before the price increase hehe


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, *I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.*



Such a pretty ring!! So feminine and dainty!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> ^^ who hoo! Congrats *sjunky*  I bet you are thrilled!!!


 Thanks hun, it only took 4 months, lol! 
Next up your earrings!


----------



## surfergirljen

:useless:

ALL THESE REVEALS AND NO PICS! I need some eye candy ladies!!!

:giggles:


----------



## kat99

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.




I have this ring and love it! I always get compliments


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is slightly cheaper than two bracelets. I have two pave bracelets that I wear together(well I did until I fell and one of the diamonds fell out -it's away being fixed). The bracelets were 19200.00 from memory...



perhaps they "calibrated" the pricing because the bracelets are 18,800 for now.  gold with pave diamonds


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> perhaps they "calibrated" the pricing because the bracelets are 18,800 for now.  gold with pave diamonds


 How much are the full pave ones? I would imagine 30k? I think the Cartier full pave is 36k?


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> How much are the full pave ones? I would imagine 30k? I think the Cartier full pave is 36k?




are you referring to the Magic alhambra pave? (this is the vintage gold with pave alhambra)


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> are you referring to the Magic alhambra pave? (this is the vintage gold with pave alhambra)


 I am so sorry. I thought you were talking about the Perlee bangles. Sorry, lol


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## swisshera

Just got these Cosmo earrings to go with the cosmo pendent. Small earrings look actually quite big on me. 
Thanks DH for the photo and my early birthday gift.


----------



## thimp

^^Gorgeous! Is your pendant the small or medium cosmos? They look so pretty together!


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> ^^Gorgeous! Is your pendant the small or medium cosmos? They look so pretty together!



Thanks! The pendent is the medium size. The small one doesn't have a stalk, only the actual petals. The large size has the stalk and it is in pave diamond as well.


----------



## swisshera

catabie said:


> thank you! are u in HK?  the price in HK is actually quite comparable to the US price which I was totally shocked.



I am in the states most of the time and some of the time spent in Hong Kong. I wanted to purchase another ring in HK but they don't have what I wanted, didn't go into details asking the price.


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> I finally got my bracelet! yay, if is perfect! I guess the earrings are next!
> 
> My sa said to move quick because peices are going quick. I hate being rushed.



Congrats! Long wait but it's here!!!

Everything is a rush lately...now that I've finished with the 6/1 Chanel rush, I'm on to dealing with the 7/1 rush here.

Necklace/bracelet/necklace/bracelet?!  Need to decide.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks hun, it only took 4 months, lol!
> Next up your earrings!



what did you get?


----------



## sjunky13

mp4 said:


> Congrats! Long wait but it's here!!!
> 
> Everything is a rush lately...now that I've finished with the 6/1 Chanel rush, I'm on to dealing with the 7/1 rush here.
> 
> Necklace/bracelet/necklace/bracelet?!  Need to decide.


 
Thanks. What did you get in Chanel? LOL. These increases are making us insane! 



Hermesaholic said:


> what did you get?


 5 motif YG/Onyx bracelet. I want the 2 motif Magic MOP earrings next. 
I hardly wear necklaces. Earrings , bracelets , then rings are my favorite.
Of course if I had the 20 Motif's I would wear them. LOL


----------



## Junkenpo

swisshera said:


> Just got these Cosmo earrings to go with the cosmo pendent. Small earrings look actually quite big on me.
> Thanks DH for the photo and my early birthday gift.



gorgeous set!  

I also see a little bit of sparkle on your hair clip?  Curious me wants to see that, too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13
 

 5 motif YG/Onyx bracelet. I want the 2 motif Magic MOP earrings next. 
I hardly wear necklaces. Earrings  said:
			
		

> We are alike:  I love rings, earrings and bracelets but I dont like things around my neck.  My question is: do people mix the motifs?  meaning would you wear cosmos with alhambra pieces?


----------



## Chloeloves

swisshera - stunning set! looks beautiful..


----------



## Chloeloves

catabie - great collection, love the magic necklace!


----------



## Bethc

swisshera said:


> Just got these Cosmo earrings to go with the cosmo pendent. Small earrings look actually quite big on me.
> Thanks DH for the photo and my early birthday gift.



Happy Bday!!  What fabulous gifts!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. What did you get in Chanel? LOL. These increases are making us insane!



Single flap black caviar maxi shw...


----------



## mp4

mp4 said:


> Necklace/bracelet/necklace/bracelet?!  Need to decide.



How many of you wear multiple bracelets at once?  That's what I'm thinking. I have a WG MOP...thinking about a chalecondy version...and maybe turquoise.

I love the 10 motif necklaces....but I'm not sure I will wear it that often.  How often do those of you who have these wear them?  This would be chalecondy also.

I wish they made WG motifs like the YG version....the diamond version of WG is a HG for me....but the $$$$!!!  Why don't I have a money tree?!  I have the perception that the stone motifs are a bit delicate.


----------



## Bethc

mp4 said:


> How many of you wear multiple bracelets at once?  That's what I'm thinking. I have a WG MOP...thinking about a chalecondy version...and maybe turquoise.
> 
> I love the 10 motif necklaces....but I'm not sure I will wear it that often.  How often do those of you who have these wear them?  This would be chalecondy also.
> 
> I wish they made WG motifs like the YG version....the diamond version of WG is a HG for me....but the $$$$!!!  Why don't I have a money tree?!  I have the perception that the stone motifs are a bit delicate.



I generally wear my WG/Turq and WG/MOP bracelets together a lot.  While I wouldn't go swimming with them, they're not fragile.

I like the calcedony too!  I always thought it was more $ than the Turq, but based on the price list, it's not.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mp4 said:


> How many of you wear multiple bracelets at once?  That's what I'm thinking. I have a WG MOP...thinking about a chalecondy version...and maybe turquoise.
> 
> I love the 10 motif necklaces....but I'm not sure I will wear it that often.  How often do those of you who have these wear them?  This would be chalecondy also.
> 
> I wish they made WG motifs like the YG version....the diamond version of WG is a HG for me....but the $$$$!!!  Why don't I have a money tree?!  I have the perception that the stone motifs are a bit delicate.




I had a 10m motif years ago but sold it.  necklaces arent my thing.  i have two bracelets.  i think they will be everyday as they are so light and comfortable.


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> I love the 10 motif necklaces....but I'm not sure I will wear it that often.  How often do those of you who have these wear them?  This would be chalecondy also.




I didn't wear necklaces until a few years ago. They seemed fussy to me.  I have done a complete about face though!  

I probably wear a necklace 4 days a week.  I wear my VCA necklaces often.  I prefer the longer necklace but do also wear 10 motifs that have had 2 inches of chain added.  For me, a VCA necklace doesn't have to be a dressy piece.  I wear them with tshirts often.  I really think they can go with anything!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone of a modeling picture of the Super Vintage Alhambra earrings?  I have a pair coming next week, but I've never seen them in person, and am a little nervous.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Swisshera,* your set is gorgeous, and looks stunning on you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> perhaps they "calibrated" the pricing because the bracelets are 18,800 for now.  gold with pave diamonds



Just checked the receipt. I bought the bracelet and a few other things. It was 18.8k. I have an older one that was given to me so I pair them together. The older one is being fixed after my fall.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone of a modeling picture of the Super Vintage Alhambra earrings?  I have a pair coming next week, but I've never seen them in person, and am a little nervous.



I know Peppers has one. It's what convinced me to buy them in white mop and onyx. I hardly wear the original ones any more.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Swisshera, BEAUTIFUL!!!! Happy early birthday!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know Peppers has one. It's what convinced me to buy them in white mop and onyx. I hardly wear the original ones any more.



Thank you, *AiTb.*  Maybe Peppers will come out and play today.  

Do you have a picture wearing them???  I have larger ear lobes, and just know the regular Vintage size would be too small for me.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, *AiTb.*  Maybe Peppers will come out and play today.
> 
> Do you have a picture wearing them???  I have larger ear lobes, and just know the regular Vintage size would be too small for me.



I can take one when I get back home Monday. I'm up visiting my grandfather with my DH. If you go back maybe 15 pages or so in the thread, she is wearing them in YG and they look gorgeous!!


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> I generally wear my WG/Turq and WG/MOP bracelets together a lot.  While I wouldn't go swimming with them, they're not fragile.
> 
> I like the calcedony too!  I always thought it was more $ than the Turq, but based on the price list, it's not.





Hermesaholic said:


> I had a 10m motif years ago but sold it.  necklaces arent my thing.  i have two bracelets.  i think they will be everyday as they are so light and comfortable.





sbelle said:


> I didn't wear necklaces until a few years ago. They seemed fussy to me.  I have done a complete about face though!
> 
> I probably wear a necklace 4 days a week.  I wear my VCA necklaces often.  I prefer the longer necklace but do also wear 10 motifs that have had 2 inches of chain added.  For me, a VCA necklace doesn't have to be a dressy piece.  I wear them with tshirts often.  I really think they can go with anything!



Thanks ladies!!!!  Your input is REALLY helpful!  *sbelle* thanks for the info on dressing down.  I'm pretty casual generally in my style so this was helpful.  I've had many SAs say the lucky seems to suit my style more....but the price makes me feel guilty.

For now, I'm leaning toward the bracelet.


----------



## ouija board

mp4 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!!  Your input is REALLY helpful!  *sbelle* thanks for the info on dressing down.  I'm pretty casual generally in my style so this was helpful.  I've had many SAs say the lucky seems to suit my style more....but the price makes me feel guilty.
> 
> For now, I'm leaning toward the bracelet.



I have never been big on bracelets because they inevitably are too big for me, but the 5 motif bracelet (shortened by 1/2") is THE most comfortable and easy to wear bracelet I've tried. Loved it so much so that I immediately got a second one  I've tried on the 10 motif twice and can't make myself love it, nor do I like the length of it attached to a bracelet (on me, at least).  The 20 motif length and both long Magic necklaces, on the other hand, are just perfect...of course, because they are super expensive!


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Swisshera, BEAUTIFUL!!!! Happy early birthday!!



Thank you! I can't wait to wear them out on my special date!



Cavalier Girl said:


> *Swisshera,* your set is gorgeous, and looks stunning on you!



Thanks. DH literally can't take his eyes off them.



Junkenpo said:


> gorgeous set!
> 
> I also see a little bit of sparkle on your hair clip?  Curious me wants to see that, too.



You can check out the hair clip by Evita peroni. I got my friend hooked on them too. I think they have a website if you google it.
they sell a lot of amazing hair pieces and because I have long hair, I want to do something playful with it, not to mention showcasing my new babies for the modeling pic.



Chloeloves said:


> swisshera - stunning set! looks beautiful..



Thank you. thank you everyone for the kind words!  Maybe it is time to go back to a classic alhambra piece, but I am a diamond girl at heart.


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I'm sitting @ VCA, waiting for my SA to finish helping someone...  I'm still making myself nuts about which to get...  DH said to the Turq because that's the one I've always wanted... I need help!!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm sitting @ VCA, waiting for my SA to finish helping someone...  I'm still making myself nuts about which to get...  DH said to the Turq because that's the one I've always wanted... I need help!!



Turq! It's the prettiest one, imho.


----------



## kat99

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm sitting @ VCA, waiting for my SA to finish helping someone...  I'm still making myself nuts about which to get...  DH said to the Turq because that's the one I've always wanted... I need help!!



Turquoise!! What else catches your eye though?


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm sitting @ VCA, waiting for my SA to finish helping someone...  I'm still making myself nuts about which to get...  DH said to the Turq because that's the one I've always wanted... I need help!!



good luck!! and let us know what you got! Go with what your heart tells you (but it might tell you more than what you ask)


----------



## Bethc

OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!



yeah!!! Congrats! Post it up for us please! I really want to see how it looks like on you.


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!



Gorgeous choice! Congratulations!


----------



## peppers90

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!





Yeah *Bethc* that's the way to do it!!! Congrats on a stunning
piece-  can't wait for some pics!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone of a modeling picture of the Super Vintage Alhambra earrings?  I have a pair coming next week, but I've never seen them in person, and am a little nervous.



Check page *63* of this thread-  I have a couple pics there of my Super YG . I love my Supers-  they make a nice statement, but are still classy and I can wear them to work, church etc. HTH!


----------



## kat99

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!



Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Turq! It's the prettiest one, imho.



Thanks!  I always loved Turq, it's so much $ for me that I needed to make sure.



kat99 said:


> Turquoise!! What else catches your eye though?



I was going back and forth w/MOP or Calcedony.  I really wanted the Turq!




swisshera said:


> good luck!! and let us know what you got! Go with what your heart tells you (but it might tell you more than what you ask)



I want them all, but I did get the one that absolutely made my heart sing...



swisshera said:


> yeah!!! Congrats! Post it up for us please! I really want to see how it looks like on you.



I took some, but I need to log on to my pc to upload them, soon I promise!



thimp said:


> Gorgeous choice! Congratulations!



Thank you, I'm in love!



peppers90 said:


> Yeah *Bethc* that's the way to do it!!! Congrats on a stunning
> piece-  can't wait for some pics!!!!



thank you!  As soon I can, I'll post some.



kat99 said:


> Fabulous! Congrats!



Thank you... I'm in love!!


----------



## Bethc

I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat: 







The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...






I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!


----------



## Lharding

Bethc said:


> I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!



Beautiful!  Looks wonderful with your Love pieces!  Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Beautiful peices everyone!  Congrats!  

Does anyone have info on the 9-motif carnelian YG?  Age? MSRP?  TIA!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Happy Birthday Bethc! Your new turquoise necklace is beautiful! It's always best to get what you really want in the first place.

If you don't mind my asking, what is that diamond bracelet in the middle? I love it - almost looks like an Art Deco antique.


----------



## kim_mac

happy bday bethc!  the turquoise looks gorgeous on you.  so glad you went with what makes your heart sing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!



Woohoo!!!  Great choice, Beth!  I've never regretted buying the turquoise, and am sure you won't either.  Congrats!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

peppers90 said:


> Check page *63* of this thread-  I have a couple pics there of my Super YG . I love my Supers-  they make a nice statement, but are still classy and I can wear them to work, church etc. HTH!



Thank you so much, Peppers!  That's exactly what I needed to see.  I think they're going to work out well for me.


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!



Happy Bday, Bethc! The turq. looks perfect on you!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc, the 20 looks stunning on you! Happy Birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## peppers90

*Bethc*-  the turquiose looks lovely on you;  and with your
Cartier love bracelet and ring!!  You have some fabulous eye candy there-
Happy Birthday


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you so much, Peppers!  That's exactly what I needed to see.  I think they're going to work out well for me.



Glad to help!  What type of super did you get?  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!



Congrat Bethc, it matches your style and happy birthday to you! Gemini!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!



Wow congrats it looks stunning on you & I love you bracelet combo! Its nice to see someone else layer the vintage alhambra bracelet with the Cartier love, I also wear mine like that! Happy birthday, hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Congrats to everyone who has gotten something new, everyones reveals have been lovely, btw I love seeing this thread on top!!!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you all so much!!  One of the best parts of TPF is the people!!


----------



## surfergirljen

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETH! OMG it's sooooo gorgeous, my VCA holy grail!!! LOL... one day...

You've collected a pretty amazing little collection since we started here Miss Beth! (I think we started VCA around the same time??)  LOVE your new piece so much! Perfect timing too buying it right before summer!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen, I totally agree. 

Excuse my ignorance but how does the turquiose WG work with black outfits, does anyone have a photo? I either wear lots of bright colours or black.

As I am coming to NYC at the end of June I would just be over the moon to get one exactly like yours Beth (if I can persuade husband and put it on 5 credit cards etc!!).


----------



## Hermesaholic

Suzie said:


> surfergirljen, I totally agree.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how does the turquiose WG work with black outfits, does anyone have a photo? I either wear lots of bright colours or black.
> 
> As I am coming to NYC at the end of June I would just be over the moon to get one exactly like yours Beth (if I can persuade husband and put it on 5 credit cards etc!!).




Turquoise reminds me a bit of "Blue Jean" in Hermes--somehow just goes with everything.  BethC WOW!!!! stunning.


----------



## mp4

ouija board said:


> I have never been big on bracelets because they inevitably are too big for me, but the 5 motif bracelet (shortened by 1/2") is THE most comfortable and easy to wear bracelet I've tried. Loved it so much so that I immediately got a second one  I've tried on the 10 motif twice and can't make myself love it, nor do I like the length of it attached to a bracelet (on me, at least). The 20 motif length and both long Magic necklaces, on the other hand, are just perfect...*of course, because they are super expensive*!


 
ITA

That's part of the problem for me...I LOVE the lucky and magic....but as much as I love the 10 motif on others....it's not instant love when I put it on.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mp4 said:


> ITA
> 
> That's part of the problem for me...I LOVE the lucky and magic....but as much as I love the 10 motif on others....it's not instant love when I put it on.




the 10 motif necklace is somehow a little juvenile on.  It feels too cutesy....the longer variations look more stylish, dressier and smarter.  its hard to verbalize


----------



## lubird217

Wow! Congrats BethC!! I love the turquoise!


----------



## mp4

Happy Bday *bethc*!!!  Your present is fabulous!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> surfergirljen, I totally agree.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how does the turquiose WG work with black outfits, does anyone have a photo? I either wear lots of bright colours or black.
> 
> As I am coming to NYC at the end of June I would just be over the moon to get one exactly like yours Beth (if I can persuade husband and put it on 5 credit cards etc!!).



Susie, I wore mine out tonight wearing black, it's a great pop of color.

I know what you mean about the 5 credit cards   mine is going away for a long time now!

My SA didn't have too many WG/Turq 20 motifs in stock, I would call the store before you're ready to buy, they are supposed to get another shipment soon.  If you need an SA, PM me.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BETH! OMG it's sooooo gorgeous, my VCA holy grail!!! LOL... one day...
> 
> You've collected a pretty amazing little collection since we started here Miss Beth! (I think we started VCA around the same time??)  LOVE your new piece so much! Perfect timing too buying it right before summer!



Thank you so much!!  I thought you already had one?  I remember you ordering one, no?


----------



## Bethc

lubird217 said:


> Wow! Congrats BethC!! I love the turquoise!





mp4 said:


> Happy Bday *bethc*!!!  Your present is fabulous!



Thank you!!  It's 2am, so it's officially, my bday 

I need to go back to sleep!


----------



## Suzie

Hermesaholic said:


> Turquoise reminds me a bit of "Blue Jean" in Hermes--somehow just goes with everything. BethC WOW!!!! stunning.


Thank you Hermesaholic, I am sold, now just have to find the money!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Susie, I wore mine out tonight wearing black, it's a great pop of color.
> 
> You had me at hello Bethc. Many happy returns. We are actully going to NYC for my husbands 50th Birthday, do you think I can get the necklace? ( meaning it is his birthday, so it is not about me-but my birthday  was 2 weeks ago and I got dinner out)
> If you give me an SA name that would be great, knowing my luck they will be all sold out.


----------



## serene

oh I just love these.. but so pricey 
How much would the cheapest necklaces be? or the bracelets?


----------



## sugar20

Bethc said:


> OK....I am now the proud owner of a  WG/Turq.20  motif... YEAH!




congratulation. it is stunning on you.


----------



## peppers90

Suzie said:


> surfergirljen, I totally agree.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but how does the turquiose WG work with black outfits, does anyone have a photo? I either wear lots of bright colours or black.
> 
> As I am coming to NYC at the end of June I would just be over the moon to get one exactly like yours Beth (if I can persuade husband and put it on 5 credit cards etc!!).



I agree with Hermesaholic-  the turquoise is pretty light in color, and is very
similar to Hermes Blue Jean.  Quite versatile and you can definitely wear it with black  . Good luck and hope you have successful VCA shopping
when you visit!


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc, congrats! It looks absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## hermes_fan

sin vergüenza;19063607 said:
			
		

> I've been a silent lurker on this thread for a while now and I just wanted to tell you ladies that I just came home from my VCA boutique with my first VCA item!! I bought the Vintage Alhambra earrings in YG/MOP! I can't stop starring into the mirror at how damn beautiful and elegant they are.  I will wear them forever.
> 
> You ladies and all your absolutely TDF items have me hooked. To think I never considered VCA untill La Vanguardia got me intrigued on the Hermes forum - and then I found this thread. Sadly, this stuff is even more expensive than Hermes.
> 
> Now in addition to most everything else in VCA, I am trying to convince myself the Socrates BTF ring would be a good thing. Tried it on in the boutique and literally squealed with delight.


 
Welcome to the Club!  And to think that way back when i thought the Alhambra line was ugly!  Ha!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> Beautiful peices everyone! Congrats!
> 
> Does anyone have info on the 9-motif carnelian YG? Age? MSRP? TIA!


 
Anyone curious as to why I asked??


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:


> Anyone curious as to why I asked??



Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Brennamom said:


> Anyone curious as to why I asked??



Spill, *B'mom!!!!*


----------



## Brennamom

Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...

My unexpected find:


----------



## wantitneedit

That's beautiful B'Mom.  Congrats!  Would you describe the carnelian as brique red or rouge vif in terms of H colours?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!! Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:


 
I love when things like this happen. What an incredible find! I will be doubly jealous if you got it at a great price.

It's beautiful! A friend of mine has the same necklace (also scored second hand come to think of it!) and seeing it is what finally sent me over the edge.


----------



## sin vergüenza

hermes_fan said:


> Welcome to the Club! And to think that way back when i thought the Alhambra line was ugly! Ha!


 
LOL! Thanks! 

I've called my SA to ask about the Turquoise/YG vintage bracelet and a possible purchase before the price increase. I really really want the diamond Socrates ring but it is just out of my price range for now.

Love turquoise with YG. So unexpected!


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:



Wow!!! It's fabulous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Brennamom

wantitneedit said:


> That's beautiful B'Mom. Congrats! Would you describe the carnelian as brique red or rouge vif in terms of H colours?


 
Thanks WiNi.  I'd say Brique.  More brown/orange than red.  I'd love to know more about it..


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks for replying so quickly.  I have seen some unreal carnelian cufflinks and would love a big ass ring one day......kinda like Paloma Picasso's zellige carnelian/diamond ring....


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom, congrats on your gorgeosu find, it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:



 I swear, I need just a tiny bit of your shopping karma!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## kat99

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:



So pretty! Do the older pieces have more links in between the motifs? I would love it if my 10 motif had more links like that, I like the length a lot.


----------



## Brennamom

kat99 said:


> So pretty! Do the older pieces have more links in between the motifs? I would love it if my 10 motif had more links like that, I like the length a lot.


 
Thanks!  This one has 15 links between motifs, if that helps.


----------



## gga

Eek!  Congrats, dearest BethC!  You so totally deserve it!


----------



## Brennamom

sin vergüenza;19079215 said:
			
		

> I love when things like this happen. What an incredible find! I will be doubly jealous if you got it at a great price.
> 
> It's beautiful! A friend of mine has the same necklace (also scored second hand come to think of it!) and seeing it is what finally sent me over the edge.


 
I can't tell you, y'all would NEVER talk to me again...



Bethc said:


> Wow!!! It's fabulous! Congratulations!!


 


Suzie said:


> Brennamom, congrats on your gorgeosu find, it looks fabulous on you.


 
Thanks Bethc & Suzie!  Suzie, bring HOT weather clothes next month, it's toasty!!



ouija board said:


> I swear, I need just a tiny bit of your shopping karma! It's gorgeous!


 
My friends call it my psychic shopping sense....

And just to show that no good deed goes unpunished, I just found out that the bank teller I saw this morning to get cash took out TWICE my amount and now I'm scr#d till Weds due to the holiday!  My ATM is frozen till then.  Good thing I'm going home tomorrow AM...:censor:


----------



## sjunky13

wow. Great hauls everyone! 

I am drooling at everyones pics! 

jealous of Brennamom and her deal!


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone have the byzantine alhambra bracelet with charms?  i thought the bracelet with one charm would be very wearable


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I have the YG Bracelet and *Sbelle* has the bracelet in WG and the necklace.

I ordered the byzantine YG necklace and have a charm.  I was planning on wearing the charm on the long necklace but would look cute on the bracelet.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I have the YG Bracelet and *Sbelle* has the bracelet in WG and the necklace.
> 
> I ordered the byzantine YG necklace and have a charm.  I was planning on wearing the charm on the long necklace but would look cute on the bracelet.




oh wow!  1) what charms do you all have? (i would love the diamond snowflake) and 2) would you wear it alone or do you typically layer these?


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom, I am looking forward to it being toasty in NYC, it is cold and rainy here!


----------



## Bella111

heyy VCA-holics! I need ur suggestion.. I have got the alhambra mop vintage earclips (one motif) and i want to pair them either with the 5 motif bracelet or the 16 motif necklace ? already got the pendant so...? suggestions please ?


----------



## Bethc

gga said:


> Eek!  Congrats, dearest BethC!  You so totally deserve it!



Thank you, I'm so happy!


----------



## Bethc

bbk882 said:


> *peppers90* - glad to model for you   FYI, you may need to lengthen the posts because the Sweet Alhambra earrings do have shorter posts than normal.  My SA said they are intended for adolescents... I might be too old to wear them :wondering



Hi, I was thinking about getting the sweet butterfly earrings, are the posts really shorter?  I tried them on quickly, but didn't notice a difference, anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Okay I am narrowing it down!  Obviously the price increase (which is such a scam) is making this time sensitive.  Please vote/comment:

1)two WG pave alhambra bracelets
2)one WG and one YG pave alhambra bracelets
3)one WG pave alhambra and one WG byzantine bracelet with charm
4)dont overdue it and go with ONE WG pave alhambra


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> Okay I am narrowing it down! Obviously the price increase* (which is such a scam)* is making this time sensitive. Please vote/comment:
> t
> 1)two WG pave alhambra bracelets
> 2)one WG and one YG pave alhambra bracelets
> 3)one WG pave alhambra and one WG byzantine bracelet with charm
> 4)dont overdue it and go with ONE WG pave alhambra


 
So true but it sucks us in anyway!

I want to say 1 or 2 if you can afford it. They will go from being insanely expensive to ridiculously expensive (but we still will want them!) . Not sure if you wear YG, but if you do occasionally, then you have both bases covered. If you really don't need YG and/or have other yellow gold bracelets, then #1 would look fantastic together - and can't you also link them to make a necklace????


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bella111 said:


> heyy VCA-holics! I need ur suggestion.. I have got the alhambra mop vintage earclips (one motif) and i want to pair them either with the 5 motif bracelet or the 16 motif necklace ? already got the pendant so...? suggestions please ?


 
Bracelet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hmmm, I like option 3.  Could they make the charm removable so it can be changed easily to mix up the look???


----------



## peppers90

*B'mom*-  what a find!!  Congrats on a unique and beautiful necklace!!


----------



## beachy10

Bella111 said:


> heyy VCA-holics! I need ur suggestion.. I have got the alhambra mop vintage earclips (one motif) and i want to pair them either with the 5 motif bracelet or the 16 motif necklace ? already got the pendant so...? suggestions please ?


 
The necklace is fab if you can afford it but a bracelet for me is a must have! You can pair it with other bracelets or it looks great alone.


----------



## boje60

My first VCA purchase:
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x430/Boje60/DSCN0056.jpg

Probably my last for a long while due to the upcoming price increase.


----------



## mp4

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!! Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:


 
Sooo fabulous!!!  What a find!!!


----------



## mp4

mp4 said:


> Thanks ladies!!!! Your input is REALLY helpful! *sbelle* thanks for the info on dressing down. I'm pretty casual generally in my style so this was helpful. I've had many SAs say the lucky seems to suit my style more....but the price makes me feel guilty.
> 
> For now, I'm leaning toward the bracelet.


 
Got the chalecondy bracelet today, but the necklace is still tugging at my subconscious.  I love chalecondy.  I'm hoping the the bracelet will be enough of a "fix"...and so does my credit card.

I should be SO banned right now!


----------



## Hermesaholic

mp4 said:


> Got the chalecondy bracelet today, but the necklace is still tugging at my subconscious.  I love chalecondy.  I'm hoping the the bracelet will be enough of a "fix"...and so does my credit card.
> 
> I should be SO banned right now!




I love the chalcedony!  I tried on the 20 motif the other day! TDF!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19084169 said:
			
		

> So true but it sucks us in anyway!
> 
> I want to say 1 or 2 if you can afford it. They will go from being insanely expensive to ridiculously expensive (but we still will want them!) . Not sure if you wear YG, but if you do occasionally, then you have both bases covered. If you really don't need YG and/or have other yellow gold bracelets, then #1 would look fantastic together - and can't you also link them to make a necklace????




They are shorter in total than a 10 motif necklace.  not in motifs but in chain length but I could have them lengthened enough to work and still stay on --I think.  I am more of a WG/Plat girl but the yellow and white look amazing together.  note: The charms are detachable via a very sturdy and beautifully constructed lobster style clasp.


----------



## swisshera

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:



wow! this is interesting, I don't think I have seen it in this color! Congrats!


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19084169 said:
			
		

> So true but it sucks us in anyway!
> 
> I want to say 1 or 2 if you can afford it. They will go from being insanely expensive to ridiculously expensive (but we still will want them!) . Not sure if you wear YG, but if you do occasionally, then you have both bases covered. If you really don't need YG and/or have other yellow gold bracelets, then #1 would look fantastic together - and can't you also link them to make a necklace????



I would vote for Option 1 and 2. because you get one color each to go with the jewelry that you have. For me personally, I have gold and white gold jewelry so I would want both, especially they have diamonds on them!

Otherwise just the white gold ones work but depend on what color of jewelry you have and if you have a whole collection already, you might as well pair this in it.


----------



## mrb4bags

Lovely pieces everyone!!

I just came back from the VC&A exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt design museum in NYC.
My head is still spinning with all the magnificent pieces including Princess Grace's engagement set.  The exhibit has been extended to July 4.  If you are in the area it is a must see.


----------



## peppers90

mp4 said:


> Got the chalecondy bracelet today, but the necklace is still tugging at my subconscious.  I love chalecondy.  I'm hoping the the bracelet will be enough of a "fix"...and so does my credit card.
> 
> I should be SO banned right now!



congrats *mp4*  I think we all are going be banned after the rush (before price increase) this next month!!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Okay I am narrowing it down!  Obviously the price increase (which is such a scam) is making this time sensitive.  Please vote/comment:
> 
> 1)two WG pave alhambra bracelets
> 2)one WG and one YG pave alhambra bracelets
> 3)one WG pave alhambra and one WG byzantine bracelet with charm
> 4)dont overdue it and go with ONE WG pave alhambra



#2 if you are really nuts about the alhambra line. Otherwise, #4. There are so many gorgeous VCA pieces. Perhaps a brooch or ear studs?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> #2 if you are really nuts about the alhambra line. Otherwise, #4. There are so many gorgeous VCA pieces. Perhaps a brooch or ear studs?



I have frivole earrings.  I agree in theory but quite honestly much of the VCA lines are either too expensive or unwearable for those of us with normal lives


----------



## mp4

Hermesaholic said:


> I love the chalcedony! I tried on the 20 motif the other day! TDF!


 
Where?!  SA said sold out....  Wait, it's probably best that I don't know...

BTW -  I vote 1, 3, or 4.  The WG pave is one of my HG pieces.  2 is out unless you also wear YG.  3 is in because I love the bzyantine...but can't see it in person (so off my list for the moment), and 4 if you are trying to be good OR would consider a different necklace.  Do you have the magic is WG...I think it may be a little cheaper than the pave. 



peppers90 said:


> congrats *mp4* I think we all are going be banned after the rush (before price increase) this next month!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Hermesaholic

NYC has a 20 WG chalcedony



mp4 said:


> Where?!  SA said sold out....  Wait, it's probably best that I don't know...
> 
> BTW -  I vote 1, 3, or 4.  The WG pave is one of my HG pieces.  2 is out unless you also wear YG.  3 is in because I love the bzyantine...but can't see it in person (so off my list for the moment), and 4 if you are trying to be good OR would consider a different necklace.  Do you have the magic is WG...I think it may be a little cheaper than the pave.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> They are shorter in total than a 10 motif necklace. not in motifs but in chain length but I could have them lengthened enough to work and still stay on --I think. I am more of a WG/Plat girl *but the yellow and white look amazing together*. note: The charms are detachable via a very sturdy and beautifully constructed lobster style clasp.


 

Do you mean together on the same wrist?  Very intriqued. I normally mix metals but not on the same "side". Trying to picture how this would look....

New to VCA but I was under the perhaps mistaken assumption that you could link these things together and extend the chain with an extender in the back. That would be cool if you could.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19088131 said:
			
		

> Do you mean together on the same wrist?  Very intriqued. I normally mix metals but not on the same "side". Trying to picture how this would look....
> 
> New to VCA but I was under the perhaps mistaken assumption that you could link these things together and extend the chain with an extender in the back. That would be cool if you could.




yes the WG and YG looked amazing together!  but two WG's with the ability to convert to a necklace if I wanted is tempting.  not sure about an extender?


----------



## mp4

Hermesaholic said:


> NYC has a 20 WG chalcedony


 
You are evil!

If you want 2 pave, they why not one necklace with 2" added (if necessary)?  Then you could wear it as a necklace or wrap around your wrist.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mp4 said:


> You are evil!
> 
> If you want 2 pave, they why not one necklace with 2" added (if necessary)?  Then you could wear it as a necklace or wrap around your wrist.




sorry!!!  there are no 10 motif available! (supposedly)


----------



## jessi5786

Hello Ladies!!

Thanks so much for all of your input!!  I finally went to my local VCA boutique at Short Hills for my belated b.day present (pre-increase) purchase!!  The SA was very nice and even gave me a coffee table VCA book with my small purchase.  This is my first VCA piece and though I hope it won't be my last, with these price increases I don't know when I'll be able to afford more!!  After I post these photos I must resist browsing this thread to avoid any future temptation.  To think, this fascination all started from then passing thought, "ooh what an amazing clover necklace, wonder where it's from..."

Now I know that you guys have seen this in the thread before, and it's nothing compared to the collections I've seen, but I just wanted to share my little piece of VCA happiness with all of you.

Oh, and I'm also looking for layering advice!!  What types of bracelets do you find look best with a delicate piece like this?

I'll be posting my photos in the next post (from my iPhone) stay tuned!!


----------



## jessi5786

I forgot to mention that my SA told me to come back in a few weeks for the "correct" sweet alhambra box (they've been super busy with the impending increase and have run out of boxes!!)..does anyone know what the difference is?  The box that she gave me has a weird loop to hold the bracelet and it's kind of inconvenient to use.






















I hope it's okay that I revealed here!!  Sorry for the huge photos!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

lovely!  a super delicate gold bangle (real or not) would look perfect with this.


----------



## swisshera

jessi5786 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your input!!  I finally went to my local VCA boutique at Short Hills for my belated b.day present (pre-increase) purchase!!  The SA was very nice and even gave me a coffee table VCA book with my small purchase.  This is my first VCA piece and though I hope it won't be my last, with these price increases I don't know when I'll be able to afford more!!  After I post these photos I must resist browsing this thread to avoid any future temptation.  To think, this fascination all started from then passing thought, "ooh what an amazing clover necklace, wonder where it's from..."
> 
> Now I know that you guys have seen this in the thread before, and it's nothing compared to the collections I've seen, but I just wanted to share my little piece of VCA happiness with all of you.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also looking for layering advice!!  What types of bracelets do you find look best with a delicate piece like this?
> 
> I'll be posting my photos in the next post (from my iPhone) stay tuned!!



Congrats!! Please share the joy with us! I was at VCA at short hills today, early in the morning too, browsing some pieces and the SA recommended the Perlee bangle. I might actually bumped into you. happy belated birthday.


----------



## swisshera

jessi5786 said:


> I forgot to mention that my SA told me to come back in a few weeks for the "correct" sweet alhambra box (they've been super busy with the impending increase and have run out of boxes!!)..does anyone know what the difference is?  The box that she gave me has a weird loop to hold the bracelet and it's kind of inconvenient to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's okay that I revealed here!!  Sorry for the huge photos!!



Nice, this looks so darling on you!!! enjoy the treat


----------



## Suzie

boje60 said:


> My first VCA purchase:
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x430/Boje60/DSCN0056.jpg
> 
> Probably my last for a long while due to the upcoming price increase.


 

boje60, your necklace looks stunning on you, congratulations.


----------



## kat99

jessi5786 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your input!!  I finally went to my local VCA boutique at Short Hills for my belated b.day present (pre-increase) purchase!!  The SA was very nice and even gave me a coffee table VCA book with my small purchase.  This is my first VCA piece and though I hope it won't be my last, with these price increases I don't know when I'll be able to afford more!!  After I post these photos I must resist browsing this thread to avoid any future temptation.  To think, this fascination all started from then passing thought, "ooh what an amazing clover necklace, wonder where it's from..."
> 
> Now I know that you guys have seen this in the thread before, and it's nothing compared to the collections I've seen, but I just wanted to share my little piece of VCA happiness with all of you.
> 
> Oh, and I'm also looking for layering advice!!  What types of bracelets do you find look best with a delicate piece like this?
> 
> I'll be posting my photos in the next post (from my iPhone) stay tuned!!



Totally agree with swisshera - the Perlee would look lovely! I would love to layer mine


----------



## boje60

Suzie said:


> boje60, your necklace looks stunning on you, congratulations.



Thank you Suzie. It's funny. I feel like I got a "bargain" considering the upcoming price increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Sorry, took a nap, psychic shopping is exhausting!!  Found in an antique shop in SoHo...
> 
> My unexpected find:




OMG, it's so beautiful!!  I love when great finds like that pop up!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> I took some quick pics on the way home... I am so happy!  Tomorrow's my bday artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is not new, but it looks so good with the necklace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!!


  BethC, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!(little belated) artyhat:CONGRATS on the BEAUTIFUL necklace.


----------



## peppers90

Anyone here bought from London Jewelers?  They have a ring I'm looking for


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nice purchases, ladies! I see I'm not the only one who did some pre-price increase shopping!


----------



## Hermesaholic

peppers90 said:


> Anyone here bought from London Jewelers?  They have a ring I'm looking for



yes they are great...


----------



## Hermesaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Nice purchases, ladies! I see I'm not the only one who did some pre-price increase shopping!




and...................


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermesaholic said:


> and...................



Lol! I will post photos tomorrow -- I promise!


----------



## Hermesaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! I will post photos tomorrow -- I promise!




doesnt this breach the Geneva Convention for cruel and unusual punishment!?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermesaholic said:


> doesnt this breach the Geneva Convention for cruel and unusual punishment!?


----------



## peppers90

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! I will post photos tomorrow -- I promise!





 can't wait *HermesNewbie!*  Our thread is going to be very active in the next month YAY!


----------



## doreenjoy

This thread is killing me...I die for the 20 motif turquoise alhambra....but must not splurge, no no no...


----------



## beachy10

peppers90 said:


> Anyone here bought from London Jewelers? They have a ring I'm looking for


 
Yep, just bought 4 VCA pieces from them. Ali was my SA's name. They seem to have a great selection.


----------



## peppers90

^^ thank you!  And I think I can get tax free too


----------



## Bethc

doreenjoy said:


> This thread is killing me...I die for the 20 motif turquoise alhambra....but must not splurge, no no no...



I know!!  5 years I wanted it, but other things "distracted" me...  I'm in love!  I'm now resisting the idea of matching earrings 

My SA sent me a fabulous arrangement of flowers for my birthday...  In the card she wrote - May your skys always be Turquoise!


----------



## swisshera

I too got so inspired from this thread and told my DH about it. The support group has been supportive.


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> I know!!  5 years I wanted it, but other things "distracted" me...  I'm in love!  I'm now resisting the idea of matching earrings
> 
> My SA sent me a fabulous arrangement of flowers for my birthday...  In the card she wrote - May your skys always be Turquoise!



Love this!  How sweet!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Ladies help! My vintage Alhambra MOP earrings that I bought last week are hurting my left ear. At first it was just a little tenderness after wearing them. (They were tight enough to actually leave a clover imprint on my ear lobe after several hours of wearing!) It progressed to redness and severe tenderness after the second wearing. My right ear has been fine and completely comfortable.

I don't want to bother my SA with my silliness right now because she's on vacation but what can they do? I LOVE these earrings and don't want to return them. Can the clip be loosened? Or is one ear lobe just fatter than the other and nothing can be done? (I've never paid much attention to the thickness of my earlobes before!) As of now, they are unwearable and that makes me very sad.

BTW, I have never purchased earclips ever in my life. This is my first experience with them.


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19101567 said:
			
		

> Ladies help! My vintage Alhambra MOP earrings that I bought last week are hurting my left ear. At first it was just a little tenderness after wearing them. (They were tight enough to actually leave a clover imprint on my ear lobe after several hours of wearing!) It progressed to redness and severe tenderness after the second wearing. My right ear has been fine and completely comfortable.
> 
> I don't want to bother my SA with my silliness right now because she's on vacation but what can they do? I LOVE these earrings and don't want to return them. Can the clip be loosened? Or is one ear lobe just fatter than the other and nothing can be done? (I've never paid much attention to the thickness of my earlobes before!) As of now, they are unwearable and that makes me very sad.



Oh no I am so sorry to hear that! 
I was reading other posts and some members were saying the posts were too short and they need a longer one, you should bring them back to the store and ask them what they recommend to be done on those earrings.


If those are earclips, you can just ask them to put on posts for you, they told me they can do it for free - doesn't hurt to go back to the store and ask them about it.
feel better!


----------



## sin vergüenza

swisshera said:


> Oh no I am so sorry to hear that!
> I was reading other posts and some members were saying the posts were too short and they need a longer one, you should bring them back to the store and ask them what they recommend to be done on those earrings.
> 
> i
> If those are earclips, you can just ask them to put on posts for you, they told me they can do it for free - doesn't hurt to go back to the store and ask them about it.
> feel better!


 
Thanks swisshera. Actually they do have the post with the cllip. Does VCA make the posts longer for you if you ask?

I remember reading that discussion but I thought they were talking only about the earstuds. I could be wrong.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Need to pay better attention! I see you answered that!


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19101713 said:
			
		

> Thanks swisshera. Actually they do have the post with the cllip. Does VCA make the posts longer for you if you ask?
> 
> I remember reading that discussion but I thought they were talking only about the earstuds. I could be wrong.



Yes they should be able to make the post longer for you if you ask. They send it to their "workshop" in manhattan a few blocks away from the store to get work done there. Good luck! It doesn't hurt to ask since you bought the piece from the store as well.

It is sad not to be able to wear something you like and something that you just bought as well.


----------



## lubird217

*sin vergüenza*: Definitely go back! My earclips were bothering me like crazy and when I went back to shop for something else I mentioned this to my SA and she fixed it right away. They can loosen the clasp so it doesn't squeeze the lobe so much. Just go and see what they say!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Anyone here bought from London Jewelers?  They have a ring I'm looking for


Ali, Alexandra Sullivan is phenomenal.  I can PM you her email and number if you want. If it ships outside NY, it's tax free!  Yay!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19101567 said:
			
		

> Ladies help! My vintage Alhambra MOP earrings that I bought last week are hurting my left ear. At first it was just a little tenderness after wearing them. (They were tight enough to actually leave a clover imprint on my ear lobe after several hours of wearing!) It progressed to redness and severe tenderness after the second wearing. My right ear has been fine and completely comfortable.
> 
> I don't want to bother my SA with my silliness right now because she's on vacation but what can they do? I LOVE these earrings and don't want to return them. Can the clip be loosened? Or is one ear lobe just fatter than the other and nothing can be done? (I've never paid much attention to the thickness of my earlobes before!) As of now, they are unwearable and that makes me very sad.
> 
> BTW, I have never purchased earclips ever in my life. This is my first experience with them.



My traditional ones did the same thing. Actually made my left ear(hole) bleed. I had them adjusted and they are perfect. The Super ones seem easier to wear and do not bother my lobes as much. Good luck!


----------



## Bethc

sin vergüenza;19101567 said:
			
		

> Ladies help! My vintage Alhambra MOP earrings that I bought last week are hurting my left ear. At first it was just a little tenderness after wearing them. (They were tight enough to actually leave a clover imprint on my ear lobe after several hours of wearing!) It progressed to redness and severe tenderness after the second wearing. My right ear has been fine and completely comfortable.
> 
> I don't want to bother my SA with my silliness right now because she's on vacation but what can they do? I LOVE these earrings and don't want to return them. Can the clip be loosened? Or is one ear lobe just fatter than the other and nothing can be done? (I've never paid much attention to the thickness of my earlobes before!) As of now, they are unwearable and that makes me very sad.
> 
> BTW, I have never purchased earclips ever in my life. This is my first experience with them.


 

They can adjust them no problem.  There's even a way to move the post, apparently one of my holes isn't quite centered and she just popped it out and moved it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

A little find.....yay! Almost as if it has never been worn. Not as phenomenal as Brennamom but I have been looking for this for a while. I SO the pendant for my Alhambra link byzantine bracelet three months ago.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love your butterfly, *AiTb!*


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ali, Alexandra Sullivan is phenomenal. I can PM you her email and number if you want. If it ships outside NY, it's tax free! Yay!!


 
Yeah! She's my SA too. She's working on getting a necklace extended for me.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A little find.....yay! Almost as if it has never been worn. Not as phenomenal as Brennamom but I have been looking for this for a while. I SO the pendant for my Alhambra link byzantine bracelet three months ago.



OMG!  It is BETTER than mine!  The butterflies are sooo lovely!  Wanna trade? (j/k Mods, don't worry...).

Actually, just realized, it's my AVATAR!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

please, can anyone tell me price of this at Europe Boutiques? 

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/ticket/archives/bracelet.jpg
http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/aiai-club/cabinet/vca/img55603307.jpg


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bethc said:


> They can adjust them no problem. There's even a way to move the post, apparently one of my holes isn't quite centered and she just popped it out and moved it.


 

Thank you ladies for all of your replies! I feel better now.

I don't think it's the post itself being too short as it comes out the back end of my ear with room to spare. I believe it's the tightness of the clip. Good to know that it can be loosened as lubird217 posted!


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A little find.....yay! Almost as if it has never been worn. Not as phenomenal as Brennamom but I have been looking for this for a while. I SO the pendant for my Alhambra link byzantine bracelet three months ago.



Oh this is so sweet and beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## peppers90

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My traditional ones did the same thing. Actually made my left ear(hole) bleed. I had them adjusted and they are perfect. The Super ones seem easier to wear and do not bother my lobes as much. Good luck!



I agree;  my Super did not bother my ears at all.  But the vintage did hurt my Left lobe.  I got used to it after a few wears, but I have to say it was killin' me the first couple times.   I have never worn earclips previously, either


----------



## peppers90

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A little find.....yay! Almost as if it has never been worn. Not as phenomenal as Brennamom but I have been looking for this for a while. I SO the pendant for my Alhambra link byzantine bracelet three months ago.



*ALLinTHEbag*  Beautiful!! Beautiful!!   Congrats on a special piece


----------



## hermes_fan

sin vergüenza;19101567 said:
			
		

> Ladies help! My vintage Alhambra MOP earrings that I bought last week are hurting my left ear. At first it was just a little tenderness after wearing them. (They were tight enough to actually leave a clover imprint on my ear lobe after several hours of wearing!) It progressed to redness and severe tenderness after the second wearing. My right ear has been fine and completely comfortable.
> 
> I don't want to bother my SA with my silliness right now because she's on vacation but what can they do? I LOVE these earrings and don't want to return them. Can the clip be loosened? Or is one ear lobe just fatter than the other and nothing can be done? (I've never paid much attention to the thickness of my earlobes before!) As of now, they are unwearable and that makes me very sad.
> 
> BTW, I have never purchased earclips ever in my life. This is my first experience with them.


 
Fear not, my first Alhambra earrings with post and clip were WAY too tight and hurt my ears terribly.  Even though i bought them in London, I took them to the NY store (which admittedly gave me a bit of 'tude that they should be repaired in London) but they did adjust them for free.  I've also had a ring adjusted for free as well...

Good luck!


----------



## nycdiva

Which NM carries vca?


----------



## sbelle

^. The two I know are Dallas Northpark and Topango Canyon.


----------



## SuLi

NM in Tyson's Galleria in McLean, VA as well.


----------



## guitrchic

hello,  does anyone know the care/maintenance of VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace WG with MOP? my first VCA and i'm so excited about it. Can i wear it daily? (even in shower) or is there any special care procedures for it? 

so happy to have found ppl who are just as excited about VCA as me!!


----------



## Riahnna

hi ladies, I'm completely new in here and thinking of buying something from VCA before price increase.

does anyone know how much this bracelet is?


----------



## ouija board

nycdiva said:


> Which NM carries vca?



Houston Galleria has a huge VCA section. The VCA website has a list of all the NM and authorized dealers that carry their items.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi ladies,

I wanted to post photos of my first VCA purchase but when I received it, I realized that I had ordered the wrong item! :shame: I hope to have the correct item soon.


----------



## lubird217

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wanted to post photos of my first VCA purchase but when I received it, I realized that I had ordered the wrong item! :shame: I hope to have the correct item soon.



What'd you get? What came instead?


----------



## Hermesaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I wanted to post photos of my first VCA purchase but when I received it, I realized that I had ordered the wrong item! :shame: I hope to have the correct item soon.



oh now she is "waterboarding" us!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermesaholic said:


> oh now she is "waterboarding" us!!!



Lol -- sorry!


----------



## Hermesaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol -- sorry!




thats too bad they sent the wrong thing. keep us posted...


----------



## lubird217

Riahnna said:


> hi ladies, I'm completely new in here and thinking of buying something from VCA before price increase.
> 
> does anyone know how much this bracelet is?




Maybe someone knows exactly, but it looks similar to the Lucky bracelet, with a pendant hanging and the same number of motifs. The Lucky is $4300 I think so it should be around there. We have a thread going with all the prices listed. Good luck!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermesaholic said:


> thats too bad they sent the wrong thing. keep us posted...



It was actually my fault. Because I'm new to VCA, I thought I was ordering something else. What I received was beautiful, but not what I wanted. I apologize for being so cryptic. I want to do a proper reveal -- I promise I will give all the details then.


----------



## lubird217

I've called around and it seems like the YG Super Earclips I want are sold out everywhere! 

Maybe it's a sign...


----------



## Riahnna

lubird217 said:


> Maybe someone knows exactly, but it looks similar to the Lucky bracelet, with a pendant hanging and the same number of motifs. The Lucky is $4300 I think so it should be around there. We have a thread going with all the prices listed. Good luck!




Thanks alot ^^


----------



## Hermesaholic

lubird217 said:


> I've called around and it seems like the YG Super Earclips I want are sold out everywhere!
> 
> Maybe it's a sign...



they should be able to do a search for you.  also try betteridge and london jewelers


----------



## lubird217

Betteridge didn't have it and neither does NYC; I'm sure I could put down money for them to order it. 

In the meantime Im reassessing whether I actually want another pair or am I jumping on the increase. 

I'm sort of leaning to get something in WG (I'm easily swayed when they don't have something!) or just getting another 10 motif YG/MOP to extend mine.


----------



## swisshera

HermesNewbie said:


> It was actually my fault. Because I'm new to VCA, I thought I was ordering something else. What I received was beautiful, but not what I wanted. I apologize for being so cryptic. I want to do a proper reveal -- I promise I will give all the details then.



Good luck! I wish I were you knowing exactly what you want. There are times that I just don't know


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Riahnna said:


> hi ladies, I'm completely new in here and thinking of buying something from VCA before price increase.
> 
> does anyone know how much this bracelet is?



Over 4K. I bought mine a few months ago and it was 4450 or 4650...something close to that. I was shocked but I love it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Love your butterfly, *AiTb!*


Thank you! It's always great to find something for a steal that you have been looking for. It hardly ever works out for me that way.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> OMG!  It is BETTER than mine!  The butterflies are sooo lovely!  Wanna trade? (j/k Mods, don't worry...).
> 
> Actually, just realized, it's my AVATAR!



LOL Brennamom. I do not know how long it will be before I see the matching charm for my bracelet. I am sure they will be available right AFTER the price increases.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> Oh this is so sweet and beautiful! Congrats!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you! It's always great to find something for a steal that you have been looking for. It hardly ever works out for me that way.



I've been able to do it twice now, my Sweet Butterfly and Carnelian 9, so I would almost HOPE 3 is a charm, but I'm not greedy.  It will find me when the time is right, LOL!  Enjoy and I hope you find the charm!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

lubird217 said:


> Betteridge didn't have it and neither does NYC; I'm sure I could put down money for them to order it.
> 
> In the meantime Im reassessing whether I actually want another pair or am I jumping on the increase.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning to get something in WG (I'm easily swayed when they don't have something!) or just getting another 10 motif YG/MOP to extend mine.




I love WG--its so fresh.  I have things in both but if you dont have something in white I would consider it.


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> I've called around and it seems like the YG Super Earclips I want are sold out everywhere!
> 
> Maybe it's a sign...



Did you try Chicago VCA?  They had them about a month
ago....


----------



## beachy10

Just ordered another lovley from Betteridge today. They said I should get it Fedex tomorrow!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> they should be able to do a search for you.  also try betteridge and london jewelers



  Betteridge was able to find the turquoise super earflaps for me earlier this week.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> Just ordered another lovley from Betteridge today. They said I should get it Fedex tomorrow!


Love it!! Would look great with my YG/malachite 10 motif....I may have to look into that since the Super YG earclips are sold out everywhere.


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Love it!! Would look great with my YG/malachite 10 motif....I may have to look into that since the Super YG earclips are sold out everywhere.


 
You can have them order the Super earclips, no?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> You can have them order the Super earclips, no?



Yes, can do a special order and pay for them now. Debating...I think I am falling into the "OMG, it's going to be 23% more in a month" trap. VCA is just so addicting. I think I need VCA rehab.


----------



## lubird217

beachy10 said:


> You can have them order the Super earclips, no?



When I called Betteridge about ordering the Lucky bracelet (because they were out of stock) they said it'd be early 2012!? I couldn't believe it. Maybe they only get an annual stock of VCA items and it's sort of their allotment? 

I have a feeling going through my VCA SA it would only take a few weeks...


----------



## Hermesaholic

lubird217 said:


> When I called Betteridge about ordering the Lucky bracelet (because they were out of stock) they said it'd be early 2012!? I couldn't believe it. Maybe they only get an annual stock of VCA items and it's sort of their allotment?
> 
> I have a feeling going through my VCA SA it would only take a few weeks...




not necessarily--Betteridge has things that are out of stock at VCA.  They are a very important VCA vendor


----------



## ofraredevice

Wow I just spent an hour sifting through all the new photos! Congrats everyone, your new pieces are absolutely beautiful! 
I'm really falling hard for the Carnelian Alhambra, because the color is just stunning.  Anyone have more photos of their Carnelian Alhambra pieces they wouldn't mind sharing?  I was thinking of the bracelet, 10 motif necklace, earrings, or really just any Carnelian pieces. TIA!

Oh (edit), I have 10 motif necklaces, but find they are a little too dressy for every day wear.  I am considering a simple pendant (vintage Alhambra), any owners have input on how often they wear it?  I'm worried that it will look too small and cute-sy? Thoughts?


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Love it!! Would look great with my *YG/malachite 10 motif*....I may have to look into that since the Super YG earclips are sold out everywhere.



My FAVE piece ever!!


----------



## Brennamom

ofraredevice said:


> Wow I just spent an hour sifting through all the new photos! Congrats everyone, your new pieces are absolutely beautiful!
> I'm really falling hard for the Carnelian Alhambra, because the color is just stunning.  Anyone have more photos of their Carnelian Alhambra pieces they wouldn't mind sharing?  I was thinking of the bracelet, 10 motif necklace, earrings, or really just any Carnelian pieces. TIA!
> 
> Oh (edit), I have 10 motif necklaces, but find *they are a little too dressy for every day wear.*  I am considering a simple pendant (vintage Alhambra), any owners have input on how often they wear it?  I'm worried that it will look too small and cute-sy? Thoughts?



Really think so?  I'm finding myself wanting to wear my 9-motif carnelian every day.  Maybe it's more casual than most?  I think it looks as good with a white t-shirt and jeans as a black tunic and pants, no?


----------



## ofraredevice

Brennamom said:


> Really think so?  I'm finding myself wanting to wear my 9-motif carnelian every day.  Maybe it's more casual than most?  I think it looks as good with a white t-shirt and jeans as a black tunic and pants, no?



Brannamom, I think the regular 10 motif (16 inch length) look slightly more dressy than your gorgeous new 9 motif Carnelian, just because your 9 motif is a little longer?  Or perhaps it's just me being paranoid!  By the way, do you mind sharing where you found that beautiful vintage piece?


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, can do a special order and pay for them now. Debating...I think I am falling into the "OMG, it's going to be 23% more in a month" trap. VCA is just so addicting. I think I need VCA rehab.




I love the idea of VCA rehab! I want to be rid of these wants!


----------



## Brennamom

ofraredevice said:


> Brannamom, I think the regular 10 motif (16 inch length) look slightly more dressy than your gorgeous new 9 motif Carnelian, just because your 9 motif is a little longer?  Or perhaps it's just me being paranoid!  By the way, do you mind sharing where you found that beautiful vintage piece?



I was actually "lost" in SoHo over the weekend looking for an antique mall and went into what I thought was the one I was looking for.  Turns out it was another mall, but I found it in one of the vendor stalls...

I practice Zen and the Art of Shopping, in that I firmly believe things find me when the time is right.  Hasn't failed me yet!  My friends call it my "psychic shopping..."


----------



## sin vergüenza

Brennamom said:


> Really think so?  I'm finding myself wanting to wear my 9-motif carnelian every day.  Maybe it's more casual than most?  I think it looks as good with a white t-shirt and jeans as a black tunic and pants, no?


 
ofraredevice - ITA. A friend came by today wearing her 10 motif tiger eye/YG necklace with a T and jeans. She kept it simple and let the necklace take center stage.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> I love the idea of VCA rehab! I want to be rid of these wants!




We need to create one. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> My FAVE piece ever!!




Working on the super earrings in YG. SA at NM may have found some. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lubird217

I just pulled the trigger... I'm done!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> I just pulled the trigger... I'm done!



I think I placed my last order for a while...everyone remind me I said that please!! please!!  I am banned. :ban::ban::banned:


----------



## swisshera

I am so tempted after seeing all these reveals as well. Still trying to see what I really want. I am so confused. 
*ALLinTHEbag* - if there is a VCA or whatever rehab, please let me know I need to join for sure.


----------



## lubird217

I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!  

I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave! 

I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!

I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!


----------



## lubird217

I found a better way to post a picture!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## mewt

those are nice roses but I like it on your wrist better!  beautiful.


----------



## swisshera

beachy10 said:


> Just ordered another lovley from Betteridge today. They said I should get it Fedex tomorrow!



believe it or not, i was actually looking at the same exact thing! Congrats, it is such a lovely piece! 
I was so close to ordering that. But DH got me a bracelet and I am wearing it everyday. It would look quite bad on me to ditch that Chopard for VCA.. I am so envious!!


----------



## swisshera

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!



oh this is so adorable, too!!! If i see more bracelet reveals, I might be the next in line for the reveals..argh, and I need to go to the secret jewels thread it seems.


----------



## ofraredevice

lubird - congrats! the chalcedony is a beautiful stone! I can't wait for summer dresses and tans either!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lubird217 said:


> I found a better way to post a picture!



Absolutely stunning!!!  

I think impulse buys are the BEST!  It's so unexpected, exhilarating and fun!  I think when you think about a purchase and stress about it too much (like what I'm doing) it takes the excitement out of it. . .haha.

Congrats and wear your new beauty in good health!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lubird217 said:


> I found a better way to post a picture!



Lovely, lubird!


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!



Love the Chalcedony, *lubird!!*


----------



## lubird217

Thanks ladies!!!

I love it so much and can't believe how beautiful chalcedony is in person. I loved *bbk882's *  20 motif reveal a lot but wasn't sure how it'd look on me. I'm still sort of in shock I did this without thinking because I'm not a bracelet person but I have no regrets. 


Kohl - Im going to blame you for putting bracelets in my head!  And everyone else for getting me VCA crazy again. 


Ok enough Alhambra for me!


----------



## lubird217

kohl_mascara said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!
> 
> I think impulse buys are the BEST!  It's so unexpected, exhilarating and fun!  I think when you think about a purchase and stress about it too much (like what I'm doing) it takes the excitement out of it. . .haha.
> 
> Congrats and wear your new beauty in good health!



It really was exhilarating!! I felt like I was walking on air on my walk home! I'm such a nut


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> It really was exhilarating!! I felt like I was walking on air on my walk home! I'm such a nut


lubird, I love your new bracelet congrats on an exciting purchase!! my favorite are the impulse buys too, something about swinging a bag with some shiney new find in it!!


----------



## Brennamom

lubird217 said:


> It really was exhilarating!! *I felt like I was walking on air on my walk home! I'm such a nut*


 
Not at all!!  It's a wonder I found my hotel after I got mine, I was sooo distracted and grinning like a loon....Thankfully no one in NYC cared/noticed!


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> It really was exhilarating!! I felt like I was walking on air on my walk home! I'm such a nut



YAY I know the feeling - when something just speaks to you and you walk out with it, so so fun!

I LOVE it - great choice!!! So incredible! Enjoy with your summer tan!!!


----------



## mp4

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!



Congrats!!!  Twins!!!  I can't wait to see mine Saturday when I get home.


----------



## sugar20

Brennamom said:


> My FAVE piece ever!!



malachite is a dream piece. is it still avaliable?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My new goodies are here!  20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise.  Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet.  Post are definitely too short.  

Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.    I love it!  Thank you all for helping me decide.


----------



## lubird217

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here!  20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise.  Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet.  Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.    I love it!  Thank you all for helping me decide.



Wow!! So gorgeous together! I love both of your beautiful necklaces!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here!  20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise.  Also



Love these together!!


----------



## sugar20

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here!  20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise.  Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet.  Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.    I love it!  Thank you all for helping me decide.



it looks beatiful together. congratulation


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here! 20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise. Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet. Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.  I love it! Thank you all for helping me decide.


 
Wow! They look great together!  I wish they made the all gold in WG...


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here!  20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise.  Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet.  Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.    I love it!  Thank you all for helping me decide.



Congratulations! They look soo dreamy together! Just perfect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all so much!  I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.

Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold.  I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.


----------



## lubird217

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much!  I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.
> 
> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold.  I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.



are these earclips the Modern Alhambra line? They look great on you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much!  I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.
> 
> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold.  I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.



Everything looks amazing on you *Cavalier Girl!! *You can have them adjust the earrings. Just bring them back in.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lubird217 said:


> are these earclips the Modern Alhambra line? They look great on you!



Thank you, *Lubird!*  They're the Super Vintage Alhambra.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Everything looks amazing on you *Cavalier Girl!! *You can have them adjust the earrings. Just bring them back in.



Thank you so much, *AiTb!*  Now that I've worn them for a little while, I think they're probably fine the way they are.  I can't even tell I have them on.    I love that in a pair of earrings!


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much!  I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.
> 
> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold.  I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.



Congrats on all you goldie goodies *Cavalier Girl!*.  I agree,  the super earrings are quite comfortable.   Love the YG paired with turq-  the all
gold is such a classy look IMO....


----------



## sin vergüenza

lubird217 said:


> I, too, promise I'm so done for a long long long time!
> 
> I had no intent to buy anything but I totally got swept up by the increase wave!
> 
> I have absolutely no regrets and think I should buy everything on impulse (secondhand shopping here I come!). I really wanted something in WG and the chalcedony just spoke to me. As much as I loved the idea of elongating my necklace, it seemed boring - I wanted something new!
> 
> I know it'll change over time, but I'm still not used to mixing metals and since my e-ring is *relatively* new I can't wait to wear this all the time!! I envision a summer of tans, white cotton dresses and now VCA!!


 
Your bracelet is beautiful! 

I'm thinking turquoise/YG bracelet and I keep rationalizing a purchase  with the price increase and how great it will look with white this summer, too!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much!  I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.
> 
> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold.  I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.


 
Your pieces are beautiful! I love turquoise with YG. The earrings are esp stunning,


----------



## lubird217

sin vergüenza;19124441 said:
			
		

> Your bracelet is beautiful!
> 
> I'm thinking turquoise/YG bracelet and I keep rationalizing a purchase  with the price increase and how great it will look with white this summer, too!



Thank you! I love turquoise too! 

Just tell yourself you're done (for a long time!) and go for it


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you so much, *AiTb!*  Now that I've worn them for a little while, I think they're probably fine the way they are.  I can't even tell I have them on.    I love that in a pair of earrings!



I LOVE these earrings on you!!!!! Perfect with your hair color! I tried these earrings the very first time I went VCA shopping, and my wishlist went immediately from mini turquoise studs to Super turquoise earclips!  I didn't end up getting them, and now seeing yours, I don't know what was I thinking!! I do recall thinking that the posts were short, but that was actually a plus for me, because I knew the earrings were securely held on with the clip and I didn't have a long post poking me behind the ears. The all gold 20 motif layers really nicely with your turquoise


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ouija board said:


> I LOVE these earrings on you!!!!! Perfect with your hair color! I tried these earrings the very first time I went VCA shopping, and my wishlist went immediately from mini turquoise studs to Super turquoise earclips!  I didn't end up getting them, and now seeing yours, I don't know what was I thinking!! I do recall thinking that the posts were short, but that was actually a plus for me, because I knew the earrings were securely held on with the clip and I didn't have a long post poking me behind the ears. The all gold 20 motif layers really nicely with your turquoise



Thank you, *Ouija!*  I'm really surprised by how much I love the earrings.  I like the 20 notify all gold necklace, too, but I don't know what I'm going to think wearing it on it's own.  I may just have to get the carnelian 20 motif and the onyx too, so I'll get more use out of it.    How do ya like my logic???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, *Peppers and Sin!* *Sin,* should we expect a turquoise reveal from you soon???


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, *Ouija!*  I'm really surprised by how much I love the earrings.  I like the 20 notify all gold necklace, too, but I don't know what I'm going to think wearing it on it's own.  I may just have to get the carnelian 20 motif and the onyx too, so I'll get more use out of it.    How do ya like my logic???




I like your logic. Seeing your 20 motif YG is making me rethink parting with my 20 motif YG onyx. I just haven't worn it since I got the 16 motif magic. I'm torn.


----------



## livethelake

Holy crap...I KNEW I should not have come into this thread.

CG - drop dead beautiful.  I adore the 20 motif turquoise necklace.  I tried on the shorter version at VCA in NYC last year and it was hard to leave without it.

Congratulations.  You are one lucky lady 





Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here! 20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise. Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet. Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.  I love it! Thank you all for helping me decide.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, *Ouija!*  I'm really surprised by how much I love the earrings.  I like the 20 notify all gold necklace, too, but I don't know what I'm going to think wearing it on it's own.  I may just have to get the carnelian 20 motif and the onyx too, so I'll get more use out of it.    How do ya like my logic???



I can't argue with your logic one bit! I started thinking that I *need* a 20 motif onyx to go with my onyx bracelet. Hey, if it makes the cost per wear for the YG goes down, then you just gotta get the others!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, *Peppers and Sin!* *Sin,* should we expect a turquoise reveal from you soon???


 

Maybe..... 

I'm going to VCA this weekend so.....probably!  What scares me is that I may try on a 10 motif necklace and like it more than the bracelet!

Then as lubird says, I am DONE for a long time!


----------



## peppers90

Here are a couple "finger candies" before the price increase!!

Thanks for all your input in my recent thread on this one


----------



## peppers90

I just couldn't resist the butterfly, it is a fun piece and puts a smile on your face!  Plus, like most said, I like the clover in a necklace, bracelet, or earring better.   My DD will be wanting this one soon, I'm sure!


----------



## peppers90

This one I like the look of, very sophisticated and feminine (for my mature side haha)

















*Perlee in Rose Gold,  matches Cartier pretty well too.....*


----------



## Elina0408

Many congrats *Peppers*!!  Love, love, love!!  For sure you DD will want this very, very soon...!!


----------



## ofraredevice

Cavalier Girl: Gorgeous combo!  Not to enable too much, but I love pairing the all gold alhambra with my onyx.  I think it's a fabulous combo (though not as bright and summery as your gold + turquoise combo).  And I think the Carnelian is growing on me because it's not a super bright red.  Anyway, congrats!  They look beautiful with your skin tone!

peppers90: I love the perlee ring with your Cartier love! They look great together! Also, the butterfly ring is TDF. Congrats!


----------



## Hermesaholic

[y 










[/QUOTE]

i would love to play in your jewelry box!


----------



## sin vergüenza

peppers - I'm glad you got the butterfly because it seemed that's what you really wanted! I'm loving the rose gold Perlee line more and more. I would not have considered the ring for the middle finger but I quite like it there. Congratulations!


----------



## wantitneedit

Congrats CG, absolutely stunning combo and individually too.  love love love the all-gold one.  Didn't realise the turquoise comes in yellow gold, thought it was with white-gold...mmm, learn something new everyday on tpf!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

what do you spend at VCA if you have $20,000 to spend.............................


----------



## sin vergüenza

Make it 21k and I'll get the Perlee bangle in RG with pave diamonds without a moments hesitation!


----------



## swisshera

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you spend at VCA if you have $20,000 to spend.............................



oops I didn't read the earlier post, these reveals are really amazing!

I don't know what I would spend on VCA with $20000, I have eyes on the butterfly bracelet actually..i just need to work a little harder and hopefully my dream will come true when i get older.


----------



## sin vergüenza

swisshera said:


> oops I didn't read the earlier post, these reveals are really amazing!
> 
> I don't know what I would spend on VCA with $20000, I have eyes on the butterfly bracelet actually..i just need to work a little harder and hopefully my dream will come true when i get older.


 
OMG. Divine. I've never seen that before! Is it less than 20k?


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19130626 said:
			
		

> OMG. Divine. I've never seen that before! Is it less than 20k?



It is beautiful right? it is over 20k, probably close to 100k. there go a few years of work...

i need to find out if any store has it so that i can keep dreaming on.


----------



## sin vergüenza

swisshera said:


> It is beautiful right? it is over 20k, *probably close to 100k.* there go a few years of work...
> 
> i need to find out if any store has it so that i can keep dreaming on.


 
That sounds more like it! LOL! You had me confused for a second. I thought, "it can't be...".


----------



## swisshera

sin vergüenza;19130674 said:
			
		

> That sounds more like it! LOL! You had me confused for a second. I thought, "it can't be...".



i know, sorry!! i would drop 20k easy without a thought if this sweetheart is 20k, trust me, I just started with VCA around 2 months ago and i got 4 pieces already. this bracelet is something that i can look forward to


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19130444 said:
			
		

> Make it 21k and I'll get the Perlee bangle in RG with pave diamonds without a moments hesitation!




do you have a picture?  i am looking for something special--but wearbable


----------



## swisshera

Hermesaholic said:


> do you have a picture?  i am looking for something special--but wearbable



is this it sin vergüenza? i tried it in the store and it looks absolutely stunning!!! the VCA in short hills told me tax free outside of NJ.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> do you have a picture? i am looking for something special--but wearbable


 
No but Chloeloves got one earlier this year and it's towards the begining of the thread if I remember right. Will go look.


----------



## Highendfashion

Its nice


----------



## sin vergüenza

Chloeloves said:


> Passing the Champagne to share!​
> 
> Today I went to VCA and came back with the Perlee WG diamond clover bangle


 
Here it is. Hers is WG but I  am under the impression it comes in RG too. I may be wrong


----------



## sin vergüenza

Forgot pictures don't carry over anymore! 



It's post 345.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you spend at VCA if you have $20,000 to spend.............................



The small cosmos ring. Very easy to wear, casual and understated.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> The small cosmos ring. Very easy to wear, casual and understated.



hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mp4

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, *Peppers and Sin!* *Sin,* should we expect a turquoise reveal from you soon???


 


peppers90 said:


> Here are a couple "finger candies" before the price increase!!
> 
> Thanks for all your input in my recent thread on this one


 
Lovely!  Looks wonderful on you!



Hermesaholic said:


> what do you spend at VCA if you have $20,000 to spend.............................


 
Magic necklace plus a bracelet or WG pave bracelet.



Cavalier Girl said:


> My new goodies are here! 20 motif Vintage Alhambra in gold, wearing it with my 20 motif turquoise. Also, got the Super Alhambra turquoise earring, and am not sure what I think of them, yet. Post are definitely too short.
> 
> Crummy web cam picture, but you get the idea.  I love it! Thank you all for helping me decide.


 
OMG!!!  They look great together!!!  Congrats!



Cavalier Girl said:


> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold. I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.


 
Another winner *CG*!  Enjoy your goodies!  I can't tell if these are new or something you had.


----------



## mp4

My chalecondy bracelet came while I was away.  It is sooo beautiful!!! 

Bonus....I can wear it with my MOP bracelet as a necklace and it is the perfect length!!!  I am soooo happy!!!!

Post pictures later.


----------



## sugar20

sin vergüenza;19130444 said:
			
		

> Make it 21k and I'll get the Perlee bangle in RG with pave diamonds without a moments hesitation!



me too. it is a stunning peace. 
and later the ring from the same perle collection.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Peppers90, SO beautiful!!! The perlee compliments your love perfectly. The butterfly looks so beautiful on your hand. What great choices! Love them both!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

For 20k, it would be a toss up between the diamond perlee bangle as we all adore in the thread or the super pave earrings I turned down to get my WG magic 16 motif.


----------



## boje60

I purchased this 10 motif yg mop about 2 months ago......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was always in love with the wg and turquoise, but when I tried it on I realized it would really bother me if it didn't match with what I was wearing. I am really anal in that way. So I decided to go with the MOP which I love and for me matches with everything.

I went in my local VCA and was talking with my SA and she told me that not only were the Alhambras drastically gong up in price, but that they were discontinuing the Turquoise due to the fact that they have a certain standard in what turquoise they use in their pieces and it is becoming harder and more expensive to find. That's all I had to hear. This is what I came home with today:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This won't bother me as much with matching as they on my ears and not right against my clothes.
I think I need to get another job. lol


----------



## popikna

Ladies, need your suggestions. What would you get to begin your collection.
Budget (10-15K).
Thank you.


----------



## thimp

popikna said:


> Ladies, need your suggestions. What would you get to begin your collection.
> Budget (10-15K).
> Thank you.



20 motif wg or yg, mop, or 20 motif wg or yg, turquoise necklace.


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone have any thoughts on the Plume ring or the cosmos ring?


----------



## swisshera

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone have any thoughts on the Plume ring or the cosmos ring?



I know Thimp likes the Cosmo ring, and I have not seen the Plume ring in person though, only saw it on the website. I would vote for Cosmo anytime!


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> I know Thimp likes the Cosmo ring, and I have not seen the Plume ring in person though, only saw it on the website. I would vote for Cosmo anytime!



Yes, I ordered the Cosmos ring. I think it will go nicely with my vintage necklaces. I, too, prefer the cosmos ring to the plume ring.


----------



## sin vergüenza

boje60 - your purchases are perfect. I bought the earrings in MOP first and now want a necklace - but I want something turquoise. I should have done the reverse - just as you did! I think if you are going to have only one (HA!) necklace, MOP is more versatile and goes with everything.

popikna - I second Thimp's suggestion!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Popikna, go with the Cosmos. Classic and beautiful. You cannot go wrong, IMO. Good luck with whatever you decide. Cannot wait to see.


----------



## lubird217

boje60 said:


> I purchased this 10 motif yg mop about 2 months ago......
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I was always in love with the wg and turquoise, but when I tried it on I realized it would really bother me if it didn't match with what I was wearing. I am really anal in that way. So I decided to go with the MOP which I love and for me matches with everything.
> 
> I went in my local VCA and was talking with my SA and she told me that not only were the Alhambras drastically gong up in price, but that they were discontinuing the Turquoise due to the fact that they have a certain standard in what turquoise they use in their pieces and it is becoming harder and more expensive to find. That's all I had to hear. This is what I came home with today:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This won't bother me as much with matching as they on my ears and not right against my clothes.
> I think I need to get another job. lol




Omg congrats!! I love this turquoise  I can't believe they'd discontinue it ...

I am putting another vote for 20k to go towards the bangle - I think that's becoming a VCA grail item 

To the starter with 15k get a 20 motif piece immediately - as in before the price goes up. MOP or Onyx! I think turquoise is beyond 15k, no? 

I can't believe how busy it is on this thread! I love it! 

I think I want something turquoise now... ah! I thought I was done!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you spend at VCA if you have $20,000 to spend.............................



OMG! Dream scenario!!!

10 motif necklace + bracelet (or even 20 motif one + bracelet!)
10 motif + the socrates diamond necklace
turq. 20 motif + ear studs...


----------



## Suzie

Is the turquoise WG 20 motif more expensive than the MOP's?


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:


> Is the turquoise WG 20 motif more expensive than the MOP's?



Yes. The 20 motif wg, mop is about 10k, whereas the 20 motif wg, turquoise is about 14k, I believe.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi everyone!!

I can finally contribute to this thread!  I was debating between the plain Perlee in rg and the Cartier Love in yg.  After seeing the pic of the sweets layered with stacked Loves, I decided to get the sweet bracelet in yg and mop and the yg Catier Love. I tried the two on together and the sweet makes a great layering piece.  My eye was more drawn to the butterfly, but the SA kept pushing the clover on me.  He said since this was my first VCA, he insist I get the clover, especially since it was a symbol of good luck. He also mentioned that I should not get the 5 motif in mop because the Love will potentially scratch/damage the mop.  He recommended the onyx since it is more durable.  He said the sweets were okay because they are small and there is only one motif so there is less of a chance of damage.  Anyway, I hope to get the butterfly in the future to go with my clover!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^ Gorgeous!  You have beautiful hands, Kohl!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> Is the turquoise WG 20 motif more expensive than the MOP's?



*Suzie,* I'm in the US, and I think mine was $14,200 in March.


----------



## Suzie

Thimp and Cavalier Girl, thank you for your replies. I really want to buy the 20 turquoise and I am frantically selling excess clothing on eBay to make some funds towards this when I come to NYC.

If not, I will buy a smaller piece.


----------



## boje60

I was told by my SA that the turquoise is being discontinued. Can anyone else confirm this with their SA's?
I might have to re-think getting the bracelet.  I just purchased the wg/turquoise ear studs. 
TIA


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Suzie,* I'm in the US, and I think mine was $14,200 in March.



Yes, the difference is $10,400 (I think) to $14,200.   That's why I kept going back and forth as to whether I should get the MOP or Turq.  

The price difference is large enough that the 23% is  larger too.

In the end, I'm so glad I went with the WG/Turq, I just love it!!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you Beth, I have a single motif MOP so that is why I am leaning towards turquoise.


----------



## sugar20

boje60 said:


> I was told by my SA that the turquoise is being discontinued. Can anyone else confirm this with their SA's?
> I might have to re-think getting the bracelet.  I just purchased the wg/turquoise ear studs.
> TIA



 I heard the same from my SA, and couldn't believe it... but if you hear the same (

May be I have to get the earing in turquise too.... The problem is: I like the look with the necklace only mini size. 
Normal size is to muchy, muchy with necklace in my opinion. 
The super size is beatiful, but I couldn't wear it with the necklace together.


----------



## sugar20

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone have any thoughts on the Plume ring or the cosmos ring?



I would choose btf ring. I did't try the Plume, but may be you have to try a lotus. It is very nice, but doesn't suit everybody.

.... or the small earrings from the cosmos line.


----------



## boje60

sugar20 said:


> I heard the same from my SA, and couldn't believe it... but if you hear the same (
> 
> May be I have to get the earing in turquise too.... The problem is: I like the look with the necklace only mini size.
> Normal size is to muchy, muchy with necklace in my opinion.
> The super size is beatiful, but I couldn't wear it with the necklace together.


 I love the mini size on me as the larger ones look too big.


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Yes, I ordered the Cosmos ring. I think it will go nicely with my vintage necklaces. I, too, prefer the cosmos ring to the plume ring.



nice! it is great that you made the choice Thimp! I can't wait to see it. I wanted to get the cosmo ring to finish the set, but i got 2 rings already..maybe i will change my mind once i see that on you.


----------



## sugar20

boje60 said:


> I love the mini size on me as the larger ones look too big.



i love the mini with the necklace and the super without necklace.


----------



## Suzie

Kohl, the bracelet looks lovely on you.

Beth, thank you for clarifying the price, big difference from the MOP.


----------



## christymarie340

boje60 said:


> I purchased this 10 motif yg mop about 2 months ago......
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I was always in love with the wg and turquoise, but when I tried it on I realized it would really bother me if it didn't match with what I was wearing. I am really anal in that way. So I decided to go with the MOP which I love and for me matches with everything.
> 
> I went in my local VCA and was talking with my SA and she told me that not only were the Alhambras drastically gong up in price, but that they were discontinuing the Turquoise due to the fact that they have a certain standard in what turquoise they use in their pieces and it is becoming harder and more expensive to find. That's all I had to hear. This is what I came home with today:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This won't bother me as much with matching as they on my ears and not right against my clothes.
> I think I need to get another job. lol


 
LOVE the earrings! may I ask the price? do you have a mod pic? TIA!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sugar20 said:


> I would choose btf ring. I did't try the Plume, but may be you have to try a lotus. It is very nice, but doesn't suit everybody.
> 
> .... or the small earrings from the cosmos line.




I find the plume ring to be the most classically VCA of all those rings.  the flowers are pretty but somehow didnt work for me.  I also love the pear shaped diamond on the one end.  Its seems more vintage than the others.  I do wish they were platinum though.


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> nice! it is great that you made the choice Thimp! I can't wait to see it. I wanted to get the cosmo ring to finish the set, but i got 2 rings already..maybe i will change my mind once i see that on you.



Actually, I am still undecided! I am torn between the Cosmos ring, and the Envol butterfly ring. 

Ladies, which would you choose?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Actually, I am still undecided! I am torn between the Cosmos ring, and the Envol butterfly ring.
> 
> Ladies, which would you choose?




both--cant decide!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> both--cant decide!


----------



## boje60

Here is a mod pic of my new earrings. No one in the house is up yet so it was hard to take frontal picture by myself.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hermesaholic

plume


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> plume



I see what you mean by the plume having a vintage feel.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I see what you mean by the plume having a vintage feel.




it feels like old 1950 and 60's hollywood to me................


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> it feels like old 1950 and 60's hollywood to me................



Yes, very true. It seems like you have made your decision.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Yes, very true. It seems like you have made your decision.


----------



## Suzie

boje60 said:


> Here is a mod pic of my new earrings. No one in the house is up yet so it was hard to take frontal picture by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
They are gorgeous on you boje60


----------



## sugar20

boje60 said:


> I love the mini size on me as the larger ones look too big.





Hermesaholic said:


> I find the plume ring to be the most classically VCA of all those rings.  the flowers are pretty but somehow didnt work for me.  I also love the pear shaped diamond on the one end.  Its seems more vintage than the others.  I do wish they were platinum though.



If the plume ring were work on my hund, i would definitely prefer it over the cosmos. 
Cosmos is very nice, and classic, but I find the Plume is more typical VCA and has a more unical design.
And if you said, that flowers doesn't work on you ... and Cosmos is a flower....


----------



## Hermesaholic

sugar20 said:


> If the plume ring were work on my hund, i would definitely prefer it over the cosmos.
> Cosmos is very nice, and classic, but I find the Plume is more typical VCA and has a more unical design.
> And if you said, that flowers doesn't work on you ... and Cosmos is a flower....




what did you like on your hand?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sugar20 said:


> I heard the same from my SA, and couldn't believe it... but if you hear the same (
> 
> May be I have to get the earing in turquise too.... The problem is: I like the look with the necklace only mini size.
> Normal size is to muchy, muchy with necklace in my opinion.
> *The super size is beatiful, but I couldn't wear it with the necklace together.*



Hmm, I'm having this issue, as well.  I absolutely adore the Super earclips, but they're a bit much when wearing the 20 motif necklace, too.  I may get the little turquoise studs to wear with the necklace.

And, speaking of decisions.........I want a vintage Alhambra bracelet, and always thought I'd get the turquoise, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't get the all gold, since I have that necklace, too.

Whatcha think???


----------



## lubird217

boje60 said:


> Here is a mod pic of my new earrings. No one in the house is up yet so it was hard to take frontal picture by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



What size are these? mini or regular?

Congratulations Kohl!! I'm so excited for your first piece - I think it'll look great with the love! Very exciting!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> Thimp and Cavalier Girl, thank you for your replies. I really want to buy the 20 turquoise and I am frantically selling excess clothing on eBay to make some funds towards this when I come to NYC.
> 
> If not, I will buy a smaller piece.



*Suzie,* you'll be in NY sometime in June, right?  You should start calling around to see if they can find one for you.  I've heard stock is starting to run low.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I'm having this issue, as well.  I absolutely adore the Super earclips, but they're a bit much when wearing the 20 motif necklace, too.  I may get the little turquoise studs to wear with the necklace.
> 
> And, speaking of decisions.........I want a vintage Alhambra bracelet, and always thought I'd get the turquoise, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't get the *all gold*, since I have that necklace, too.
> 
> Whatcha think???



yes--perfect contrast!  let the turquoise necklace glow against the gold


----------



## sugar20

Hermesaholic said:


> what did you like on your hand?




I liked Socrate and Perlee on me.


----------



## sugar20

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I'm having this issue, as well.  I absolutely adore the Super earclips, but they're a bit much when wearing the 20 motif necklace, too.  I may get the little turquoise studs to wear with the necklace.
> 
> And, speaking of decisions.........I want a vintage Alhambra bracelet, and always thought I'd get the turquoise, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't get the all gold, since I have that necklace, too.
> 
> Whatcha think???



I prefer both ) but wehn only one, then turquise


----------



## sugar20

lubird217 said:


> What size are these? mini or regular?
> 
> Congratulations Kohl!! I'm so excited for your first piece - I think it'll look great with the love! Very exciting!




this is mini


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Actually, I am still undecided! I am torn between the Cosmos ring, and the Envol butterfly ring.
> 
> Ladies, which would you choose?



cosmo like you said is understated, and the butterfly is "out there". it depends on the character of the wearer. i would pick the butterfly if i have to pick between the 2.


----------



## mp4

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I'm having this issue, as well. I absolutely adore the Super earclips, but they're a bit much when wearing the 20 motif necklace, too. I may get the little turquoise studs to wear with the necklace.
> 
> And, speaking of decisions.........I want a vintage Alhambra bracelet, and always thought I'd get the turquoise, but now I'm wondering if I shouldn't get the all gold, since I have that necklace, too.
> 
> Whatcha think???


 
Gold!  If they made an all WG version, I would snatch it up in a second.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *Elina, ofraredevice, sin verguenza, mp4!*

*ALLinTheBag*  couldn't have done it without you~ Thanks for your recommendations!!

*kohl_mascara* your new sweet will compliment the Cartier nicely~ Congrats~



 WOW this thread is HOT!  Keep the reveals comin'!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Dup


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you cavalier girl, peppers and lubird! I am very excited about my sweet bracelet. It was much smaller than I thought it would be but I think it would make a great layering piece with my other bracelets, esp if I get more sweets


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sugar20 said:


> I liked Socrate and Perlee on me.



Yum!  Love the Socrate!  Did you try on the 4 motif along with a 1 motif?  Just stunning!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yes, I think practically speaking, the all gold is the best choice, but I've been on a serious turquoise kick for weeks.  Maybe I can play the old, "but honey, the prices are going up by 23%" card, and get both.


----------



## peppers90

^^ speaking of turq,  has it been confirmed VCA is going to discontinue?  Does anyone know when?


----------



## Hermesaholic

does anyone know how much a 20 motif in tigers eye would be?  or are they all the same?


----------



## boje60

lubird217 said:


> What size are these? mini or regular?
> 
> Congratulations Kohl!! I'm so excited for your first piece - I think it'll look great with the love! Very exciting!


They are the mini size. The others looked too big on me.


----------



## boje60

Suzie said:


> They are gorgeous on you boje60


Thank you!!!!


----------



## lubird217

boje60 said:


> They are the mini size. The others looked too big on me.



I want! I want! 

They can't be clips right? Can you explain the back stud? 

Can you add them on the price list thread or PM me when you have a chance. I'm very tempted


----------



## boje60

lubird217 said:


> I want! I want!
> 
> They can't be clips right? Can you explain the back stud?
> 
> Can you add them on the price list thread or PM me when you have a chance. I'm very tempted



They are $1,950 in turquoise. They do not come with the clip.  Strictly studs.


----------



## sugar20

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yum!  Love the Socrate!  Did you try on the 4 motif along with a 1 motif?  Just stunning!



no, I tryed only a 4 motiv, and I love it on me


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I cannot wait for my necklace to arrive on Tuesday. Have to decide on one more piece to order before the increase.....decisions, decisions...


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> does anyone know how much a 20 motif in tigers eye would be?  or are they all the same?



All of them are a little different, I think the TE is around $10k.  There is a VCA price thread, that should help?


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> All of them are a little different, I think the TE is around $10k.  There is a VCA price thread, that should help?



Eta - here's the thread, pre-july price increase

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-9.html


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Eta - here's the thread, pre-july price increase
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-9.html



thanks!


----------



## mp4

sugar20 said:


> no, I tryed only a 4 motiv, and I love it on me


 
Looks very nice on you!!!!


----------



## Bethc

sugar20 said:


> no, I tryed only a 4 motiv, and I love it on me



Love it on you!!


----------



## mp4

here is the photo of my new chalecondy 5 motif with my MOP as a necklace.  I really like the length.  It falls a little shorter than IRL because I'm holding the camera.

I love the chalecondy!!  Trying not to get swept up in the pre-increase hysteria....I could definitely get a necklace too!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> here is the photo of my new chalecondy 5 motif with my MOP as a necklace.  I really like the length.  It falls a little shorter than IRL because I'm holding the camera.
> 
> I love the chalecondy!!  Trying not to get swept up in the pre-increase hysteria....I could definitely get a necklace too!



That looks great. I tried to do that with my two pave bracelets but it was tighter on my neck.   Was thinking of having them made into a necklace by adding a few links? Then I could I always wrap it around a few times as a bracelet?


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That looks great. I tried to do that with my two pave bracelets but it was tighter on my neck.  Was thinking of having them made into a necklace by adding a few links? Then I could I always wrap it around a few times as a bracelet?


 
Thanks *AiTB*!  Your idea sounds good!  Will VCA do this or will you need to go to a jeweler?


----------



## Hermesaholic

HELP!  I saw a VCA watch somewhere and now I cant find it--its alhambra byzantine but withe diamonds.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> Thanks *AiTB*!  Your idea sounds good!  Will VCA do this or will you need to go to a jeweler?



I think VCA will do it for a fee. I am going to email my SA once my older bracelet gets back from repair.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> HELP!  I saw a VCA watch somewhere and now I cant find it--its alhambra byzantine but withe diamonds.



I have the watch book but I don't see any with that description. I have the Alhambra watch in WG/mop that has the Alhambra bracelet instead of silk band. They make the same watch in all diamonds? Do you mean that?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have the watch book but I don't see any with that description. I have the Alhambra watch in WG/mop that has the Alhambra bracelet instead of silk band. They make the same watch in all diamonds? Do you mean that?




i am so frustrated --i saw it and now cant find where i saw it.  its the open link -byzantine but set on the edges with diamonds.  no mop or stone


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

This one?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> This one?




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  where can i find it?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> i am so frustrated --i saw it and now cant find where i saw it.  its the open link -byzantine but set on the edges with diamonds.  no mop or stone



Betteridge has it. I did not know about it until I got the same one but with MOP clovers. I would have surely gotten that one. Instead I got another vintage pave bracelet.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  where can i find it?



My SA at NM had one in stock too but did not realize it at the time. 
You must get it. It's so beautiful IRL.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Betteridge has it. I did not know about it until I got the same one but with MOP clovers. I would have surely gotten that one. Instead I got another vintage pave bracelet.




i am dying to see it IRL


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> i am dying to see it IRL



You will flip. It's beautiful and the bracelet fits closer to the wrist so it doesn't flip like my vintage pave bracelets do. Half the time, they are upside down. I love my MOP version. Always get compliments. Now, the pave version has the WOW factor.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sugar20 said:


> no, I tryed only a 4 motiv, and I love it on me



Wow, *Sugar!*  It looks great on you!  Is it yellow gold?  I've only ever seen it in white gold.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> You will flip. It's beautiful and the bracelet fits closer to the wrist so it doesn't flip like my vintage pave bracelets do. Half the time, they are upside down. I love my MOP version. Always get compliments. Now, the pave version has the WOW factor.




are the size of the stations larger than the traditional alhambra?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> are the size of the stations larger than the traditional alhambra?



Yes, they vary in size. The largest not quite as large as my Magic pendant but much larger than the standard size alhambra. The watch face is the largest alhambra(they call it the medium).


----------



## sugar20

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow, *Sugar!*  It looks great on you!  Is it yellow gold?  I've only ever seen it in white gold.



thank you for the compliments.

yes it is yellow gold. I wanted a ring in YG. 
I was deciding between Cosmos and Socrate. 
Cosmos was not to bad on me..., but I wasn't in love with it.

There is a foto from Cosmos in YG


----------



## periogirl28

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wow, *Sugar!*  It looks great on you!  Is it yellow gold?  I've only ever seen it in white gold.


 
Me too, I didn't know it was available in YG too.


----------



## mp4

The pink gold version of this watch was in the last catalog I received.  The photo has this and the MOP version.  It looks like one clover type is the same size and the other is larger.  Pink gold listed a $25.5K


----------



## jessi5786

Hey everyone!!I told myself I was going to stay away from this thread and put myself on a ban, but I can't stop thinking about the Sweet clover ear studs!!  Does anyone know if it's possible to avoid paying sales tax if there's a VCA boutique in my state?  I don't really have anywhere else to ship to..

I don't know whether I need to be enabled or talked out of it!!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Chloeloves

sin vergüenza;19130738 said:
			
		

> Here it is. Hers is WG but I am under the impression it comes in RG too. I may be wrong


 
yes, it comes in rg also


----------



## lubird217

jessi5786 said:


> Hey everyone!!I told myself I was going to stay away from this thread and put myself on a ban, but I can't stop thinking about the Sweet clover ear studs!!  Does anyone know if it's possible to avoid paying sales tax if there's a VCA boutique in my state?  I don't really have anywhere else to ship to..
> 
> I don't know whether I need to be enabled or talked out of it!!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



What state do you live in?

There's London Jewelers and Betteridge and some NM SAs can ship to a state w/o a Neiman if that helps.


----------



## jessi5786

lubird217 said:


> What state do you live in?
> 
> There's London Jewelers and Betteridge and some NM SAs can ship to a state w/o a Neiman if that helps.



Thanks * lubird217*!!
I live in NJ, there's a NN here, not sure about a London Jewelers..


----------



## popikna

Betteridge will ship to NJ tax free because they don't have a store in NJ.



jessi5786 said:


> Thanks * lubird217*!!
> I live in NJ, there's a NN here, not sure about a London Jewelers..


----------



## swisshera

mp4 said:


> here is the photo of my new chalecondy 5 motif with my MOP as a necklace.  I really like the length.  It falls a little shorter than IRL because I'm holding the camera.
> 
> I love the chalecondy!!  Trying not to get swept up in the pre-increase hysteria....I could definitely get a necklace too!



wow this look so pretty on you!! you made a great choice!


----------



## sjunky13

WOW! Congrats ladies on all of your new peices. I need about an hour to go back and really look at all of the pics.
You all have made me proud! LOL.

I still only have my bracelet. I am going to call now and see if the earrings I want are avaliable. Part of me doesn't want to buy them now, but I will never buy them at an increase!

Also can anyone tell me if the sweet bracelets are the same 7.5 inches as the regualar bracelet? Thanks! 

Is this not the most drool worthy thread on the PF?


----------



## lubird217

My macbook died just as I had made my new bracelet & roses picture the new desktop image. That may be slightly embarrassing upon pick-up... nope, no DF, no picture with girlfriends or loved ones, just VCA 

Im really toying with the idea of earstuds. I have to go see what the size will look like on my huge lobes. 

Congrats sugar and mp4 (love chalcedony, my new favorite!) this thread it too much fun!


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> here is the photo of my new chalecondy 5 motif with my MOP as a necklace. I really like the length. It falls a little shorter than IRL because I'm holding the camera.
> 
> I love the chalecondy!! Trying not to get swept up in the pre-increase hysteria....I could definitely get a necklace too!


 
Congratulations on your wg chalcedony bracelet! It works wells as a necklace with your 5-motif MOP... what a brilliant idea!!!



boje60 said:


> Here is a mod pic of my new earrings. No one in the house is up yet so it was hard to take frontal picture by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
The mini wg turquoise earrings look beautiful on you! What a great choice!!! 



peppers90 said:


> Here are a couple "finger candies" before the price increase!!
> 
> Thanks for all your input in my recent thread on this one


 


Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much! I think I'm really going to love the all gold necklace.
> 
> Here are the Super Alhambra earrings in turquoise yellow gold. I'm shocked at how comfortable they are, though I still think the post are a little short.


 
Oh mine... more beautiful turquoise pieces. What a gorgeous wg turquoise butterfly ring *Peppers90*! Congratulations!!!



kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I can finally contribute to this thread! I was debating between the plain Perlee in rg and the Cartier Love in yg. After seeing the pic of the sweets layered with stacked Loves, I decided to get the sweet bracelet in yg and mop and the yg Catier Love. I tried the two on together and the sweet makes a great layering piece. My eye was more drawn to the butterfly, but the SA kept pushing the clover on me. He said since this was my first VCA, he insist I get the clover, especially since it was a symbol of good luck. He also mentioned that I should not get the 5 motif in mop because the Love will potentially scratch/damage the mop. He recommended the onyx since it is more durable. He said the sweets were okay because they are small and there is only one motif so there is less of a chance of damage. Anyway, I hope to get the butterfly in the future to go with my clover!!


 
Congrats on your first VCA piece!!! Sweet Alhambra bracelets are excellent for layering!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow!  I'm loving the Socrate and Cosmos in yellow gold.....not a good thing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, they vary in size. The largest not quite as large as my Magic pendant but much larger than the standard size alhambra. The watch face is the largest alhambra(they call it the medium).


  Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.


 
I love that watch on you!!!  It fits your wrist perfectly


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bbk882 said:


> I love that watch on you!!!  It fits your wrist perfectly



Thank you! The version that is all diamonds instead of MOP is 26,500! OUCH!! I get many compliments on the watch.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^  Oh, no!  The madness must stop!  I love this!


----------



## Tote

I so wanted the Magic Necklace when I looked about a month ago it was £12800 today it was £13600.................so do get it? I was so shocked I walked out but perhaps I should bite the bullet or get something else.


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you! The version that is all diamonds instead of MOP is 26,500! OUCH!! I get many compliments on the watch.


 
I bet you do because it's a beautiful watch bracelet!  I love the all diamond version as well


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.



wow this is to die for!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Thank you guys!! My SA is trying to tempt me with the diamond version but I love my MOP. He has the same watch in YG with the gray mop, white mop and onyx. It was beautiful as well.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Tote said:


> I so wanted the Magic Necklace when I looked about a month ago it was £12800 today it was £13600.................so do get it? I was so shocked I walked out but perhaps I should bite the bullet or get something else.



LOVE  my Magic pieces. I wear my necklaces every chance I can. LOVE!!!


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.



I faint!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> I faint!



*lubird217*, you're so sweet. My DH fainted when the Amex bill came in. hehe


----------



## sjunky13

Ok ladies need your help. 
My sa has 2 pairs of earrings on hold for me. Super YG/ onyx ear clips and Magic MOP 2 Motif. I can't get both.

Should I get the dangle, as it is more me?  Or get the Onyx that matches my bracelet? 
In an ideal world I could get both and a necklace. But that is not happening before the increase.  I do love both, but love the MOP a lil more, but it doesn't match my bracelet and I will not have any 2 peices that match. Could be a good thing, right? Thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies need your help.
> My sa has 2 pairs of earrings on hold for me. Super YG/ onyx ear clips and Magic MOP 2 Motif. I can't get both.
> 
> Should I get the dangle, as it is more me?  Or get the Onyx that matches my bracelet?
> In an ideal world I could get both and a necklace. But that is not happening before the increase.  I do love both, but love the MOP a lil more, but it doesn't match my bracelet and I will not have any 2 peices that match. Could be a good thing, right? Thanks!



I have the Super Onyx and love them. The Magic was too heavy for my ear lobe. I thought the super were more versatile but if you wear more dangle type earrings, than go for them! Try both on and see what really makes you swoon.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have the Super Onyx and love them. The Magic was too heavy for my ear lobe. I thought the super were more versatile but if you wear more dangle type earrings, than go for them! Try both on and see what really makes you swoon.


 Hi, I did try on both and even DH said the MOP looked better. I have long dark hair and it popped.
 But the supers match my bracelet and look chic with necklaces. My sa wears a 20 motif onyx and the supers and it looks fab!

I wish I could do a necklace and both earrings. hmm, anyone want to buy a DH? LOL


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Hi, I did try on both and even DH said the MOP looked better. I have long dark hair and it popped.
> But the supers match my bracelet and look chic with necklaces. My sa wears a 20 motif onyx and the supers and it looks fab!
> 
> I wish I could do a necklace and both earrings. hmm, anyone want to buy a DH? LOL



Now you are making me rethink keeping my 20 motif Onyx. I replaced it with the Magic. Hmm..that is a tough one. Which can you see yourself wearing more?


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Now you are making me rethink keeping my 20 motif Onyx. I replaced it with the Magic. Hmm..that is a tough one. Which can you see yourself wearing more?


 

You have the 20? OMG please keep it. My sa took both off her neck and I tried them on and wow. Together they look so chic with all black. She has on a black simple dress, no ring, no bracelets.

since I own no VCA necklace I will probally go with the MOP, since gold and white are my favorite! Now I need a  white Chanel flap , lol.

But I could get the 10 motif and lenthen it and get supers. attach my bracelet to it and almost  have the look for  less than the 20 motif. Damn this stuff is sky high.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> You have the 20? OMG please keep it. My sa took both off her neck and I tried them on and wow. Together they look so chic with all black. She has on a black simple dress, no ring, no bracelets.
> 
> since I own no VCA necklace I will probally go with the MOP, since gold and white are my favorite! Now I need a  white Chanel flap , lol.
> 
> But I could get the 10 motif and lenthen it and get supers. attach my bracelet to it and almost  have the look for  less than the 20 motif. Damn this stuff is sky high.



I wear one of my 10 motifs with a bracelet sometimes for added length. It's a great idea. BTW, I think you just added more options. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I wear one of my 10 motifs with a bracelet sometimes for added length. It's a great idea. BTW, I think you just added more options. Decisions, decisions...


 I hate the pressure. Same as the Chanel increase. I wanted to build slow and now I am forced to make up my mind, not only with the increase , but the fact that stocks are low. 

I am going to start with my earrings, I wear earrings the most. Necklace I will wait on. 

Then I come here and look  at colors I never thought of and want them too. LOL. No good! 

Please keep your 20 motif , it is stunning.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> I hate the pressure. Same as the Chanel increase. I wanted to build slow and now I am forced to make up my mind, not only with the increase , but the fact that stocks are low.
> 
> I am going to start with my earrings, I wear earrings the most. Necklace I will wait on.
> 
> Then I come here and look  at colors I never thought of and want them too. LOL. No good!
> 
> Please keep your 20 motif , it is stunning.



If you wear earrings more, then I would go with that. Increases have been killing me too. I thought I was done with Chanel and then another bag got me. Especially with the lack of inventory. Anything I wanted at VCA is out of stock too. I already special ordered earrings that I had to pay for and now wait two months. They have us right where they want us. lol


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> If you wear earrings more, then I would go with that. Increases have been killing me too. I thought I was done with Chanel and then another bag got me. Especially with the lack of inventory. Anything I wanted at VCA is out of stock too. I already special ordered earrings that I had to pay for and now wait two months. They have us right where they want us. lol


 Thanks. I am going to def get earrings, I need to let her know asap. I also heard Cartier is going up. Luxury good might just accually be a luxury for me now and not a reality. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I am going to def get earrings, I need to let her know asap. I also heard Cartier is going up. Luxury good might just accually be a luxury for me now and not a reality.
> Thanks for the help.


  Cartier too? I hadn't heard that. May be time to jump on the LOVE bracelet wagon..


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Cartier too? I hadn't heard that. May be time to jump on the LOVE bracelet wagon..



Cartier went up 3/1, I don't remember the amount, but it sure wasn't 23%!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies need your help.
> My sa has 2 pairs of earrings on hold for me. Super YG/ onyx ear clips and Magic MOP 2 Motif. I can't get both.
> 
> Should I get the dangle, as it is more me?  Or get the Onyx that matches my bracelet?
> In an ideal world I could get both and a necklace. But that is not happening before the increase.  I do love both, but love the MOP a lil more, but it doesn't match my bracelet and I will not have any 2 peices that match. Could be a good thing, right? Thanks!



You've been talking about the magic for a while.  Decisions....get what is more practical or what you really want?~


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.



Very fab!!!


----------



## boje60

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pics of my MOP version to get size perspective.


What a beautiful watch. It looks great on you.


----------



## bbk882

mp4 said:


> You've been talking about the magic for a while. Decisions....get what is more practical or what you really want?~


 
ITA... it's a difficult decision since they are both great choices.  If you don't mind the weight on the yg MOP dangles and you would often wear them, then go for it!


----------



## bbk882

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Cartier too? I hadn't heard that. May be time to jump on the LOVE bracelet wagon..


 
Wait a minute, I thought Cartier just went up???


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Now you are making me rethink keeping my 20 motif Onyx. I replaced it with the Magic. Hmm..that is a tough one. Which can you see yourself wearing more?



i like MOP on dark hair.  onyx is stunning but can be heavy --as in dark


----------



## kohl_mascara

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Cartier too? I hadn't heard that. May be time to jump on the LOVE bracelet wagon..



Yup, I went to the Cartier boutique in Bev Hills this past weekend to look at the Love and the SA told me to get it soon because prices are going up in July!  Since Cartier and VCA are under the same parent company, maybe Cartier is doing an overhaul of their systems as well?  She didn't give me any numbers but the last increase was 12% and she said it could be around 5%. . .so I'm thinking anywhere from 5-12%


----------



## dialv

These increases suck! I just put in a special order for my first VCA piece, the vintage alhambra mop bracelet in yg. Can someone let me know this, is the chain pretty sturdy for everday wear. Does someone have a pic of this.


----------



## sjunky13

mp4 said:


> You've been talking about the magic for a while.  Decisions....get what is more practical or what you really want?~


 I want the MOP! I also hate they are a lot more expensive! Boo!


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> These increases suck! I just put in a special order for my first VCA piece, the vintage alhambra mop bracelet in yg. Can someone let me know this, is the chain pretty sturdy for everday wear. Does someone have a pic of this.


 There are so many pics of it if you search! I got the onyx one and love the MOP! It is a great peice!


----------



## Bethc

I think I need the Turq butterfly earrings... Trying to decide what I can sell or return to get them... This is so bad!!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> I think I need the Turq butterfly earrings... Trying to decide what I can sell or return to get them... This is so bad!!


 Your pics have me wanting Turquoise! Bad bad Beth! I love the pic with your love and other diamond braclet. Sell some Chanel bags. I am ready too! LOL


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> I think I need the Turq butterfly earrings... Trying to decide what I can sell or return to get them... This is so bad!!



LOL!  I feel your pain, *Beth!*  I've been going through my purse closet to see what I can live without.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks... I just sent a box of stuff to be sold...sigh, once I look at the options, it makes it easier.  

I am so in love with the Turq 20 motif, I've worn it everyday since I bought it!   It looks great @ the gym, lol.


----------



## Hermesaholic

what are the "turquoise butterfly earrings"?


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> what are the "turquoise butterfly earrings"?



They're Turq studs that are butterflies instead of clovers.  I have MOP ear clips and I was thinking of something different.


----------



## purselover2008

Does anyone know the VCA price in Paris is cheaper than US? will go to Paris end of this month.


----------



## tbbbjb

I am sure it has been asked before, but does chalcedony come in yg?  Thanks!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> I want the MOP! I also hate they are a lot more expensive! Boo!


 
Only decide in the supers if you will love them and not always be thinking about the magics....sometimes spending less really costs more in the end!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

mp4 said:


> Only decide in the supers if you will love them and not always be thinking about the magics....sometimes spending less really costs more in the end!!!!


 TRue true! Now I need to see if NM has a 6 month payment plan.


----------



## daluu

tbbbjb said:


> I am sure it has been asked before, but does chalcedony come in yg?  Thanks!



no, only in wg.


----------



## Bethc

From what I understand, for the standard stock Vintage Alahambra line, (not special orders): 

MOP and Turq come in both YG and WG
Onyx, Tigers Eye, Carnelian -YG only
Chalcedony only in WG only
All gold - YG only

This is vintage only, I know there are some other variations in the Magic and Luckly lines.


----------



## Bethc

purselover2008 said:


> Does anyone know the VCA price in Paris is cheaper than US? will go to Paris end of this month.


 
Take a look at the price thread, from what it says, it seems as though the prices have already increased in Europe.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kohl_mascara said:


> Yup, I went to the Cartier boutique in Bev Hills this past weekend to look at the Love and the SA told me to get it soon because prices are going up in July!  Since Cartier and VCA are under the same parent company, maybe Cartier is doing an overhaul of their systems as well?  She didn't give me any numbers but the last increase was 12% and she said it could be around 5%. . .so I'm thinking anywhere from 5-12%




Well, it's not as bad as 23%!! I may have to look at the diamond love. DH will kill me yet.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> TRue true! Now I need to see if NM has a 6 month payment plan.




The do!!  6 month or 12 month dependent upon what you are purchasing. I did the watch on 12 month.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I talked to my SA at Betteridge today, and she said VCA has been flying out the door.  Stock is getting very low.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Well, it's not as bad as 23%!! I may have to look at the diamond love. DH will kill me yet.



Haha yeah but Cartier has had more price increases in the past year - even for the last 6 months than vca!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kohl_mascara said:


> Haha yeah but Cartier has had more price increases in the past year - even for the last 6 months than vca!




Really? I had no idea. Wow. Maybe they all add up to 23%? lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> I talked to my SA at Betteridge today, and she said VCA has been flying out the door.  Stock is getting very low.



I heard the same thing after my SA emailed me the news about the increase. That was a week ago. **sigh** If they could just wait a few more months. I think I am VCA'd out for a bit. After the 23%? Maybe for good. Lottery anyone? Powerball?


----------



## sugar20

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies need your help.
> My sa has 2 pairs of earrings on hold for me. Super YG/ onyx ear clips and Magic MOP 2 Motif. I can't get both.
> 
> Should I get the dangle, as it is more me?  Or get the Onyx that matches my bracelet?
> In an ideal world I could get both and a necklace. But that is not happening before the increase.  I do love both, but love the MOP a lil more, but it doesn't match my bracelet and I will not have any 2 peices that match. Could be a good thing, right? Thanks!



I like MAgic MOP 2 Motiv,


----------



## sugar20

purselover2008 said:


> Does anyone know the VCA price in Paris is cheaper than US? will go to Paris end of this month.



we had a price increase on the 1 Mai. I think now is Europe more expensive.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sugar20 said:


> we had a price increase on the 1 Mai. I think now is Europe more expensive.


Between the weak dollar and the increase already in Paris, I think it will be cheaper here UNTIL July 1st. After that date, it will depend upon the dollar. I just do not anticipate the dollar strengthening any time soon.


----------



## BabyK

So after lurking in this thread (reading thru and looking thru this whole thread AND the old thread), I finally had the courage to call NM in VA (I called Houston first but SA wasn't helpful) and have this awesome SA search for a Vintage Alhambra clover MOP necklace in wg.  It'll be ship to them from SF on Thurs and he'll then ship to me .  Now I just need to tell Dh .  I originally wanted the Sweet Alhambra clover necklace, but I didn't know it didn't come in wg.  I saw pics of it being layered and I love how it looks.  The bracelets didn't come in wg either .  So I chose the Vintage.  I'm excited to get it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should've gotten the 5 motif Mop in wg bracelet.  I read on here that a tpfer shorten the bracelet, which I would definitely have to do, and turned the extra motif into a pendant.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

BabyK said:


> So after lurking in this thread (reading thru and looking thru this whole thread AND the old thread), I finally had the courage to call NM in VA (I called Houston first but SA wasn't helpful) and have this awesome SA search for a Vintage Alhambra clover MOP necklace in wg.  It'll be ship to them from SF on Thurs and he'll then ship to me .  Now I just need to tell Dh .  I originally wanted the Sweet Alhambra clover necklace, but I didn't know it didn't come in wg.  I saw pics of it being layered and I love how it looks.  The bracelets didn't come in wg either .  So I chose the Vintage.  I'm excited to get it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should've gotten the 5 motif Mop in wg bracelet.  I read on here that a tpfer shorten the bracelet, which I would definitely have to do, and turned the extra motif into a pendant.


 
CONGRATS* BabyK*, cannot wait to see it!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok. I got the MOP earrrings. . I ordered from NM , I could of went tax free with another store, but my SA is so nice and I trust NM for thier policy if anything happened to the jewelry. 

I should get them Thursday morning. 
shocked at the price as these were more than my Cartier Love earrings that are heavy  and full gold. O well. I love them! Thanks Ladies. I wish I could of snuck a 10 and 5 motif MOP in there too! I wish I started collecting earlier!


----------



## sjunky13

BabyK said:


> So after lurking in this thread (reading thru and looking thru this whole thread AND the old thread), I finally had the courage to call NM in VA (I called Houston first but SA wasn't helpful) and have this awesome SA search for a Vintage Alhambra clover MOP necklace in wg.  It'll be ship to them from SF on Thurs and he'll then ship to me .  Now I just need to tell Dh .  I originally wanted the Sweet Alhambra clover necklace, but I didn't know it didn't come in wg.  I saw pics of it being layered and I love how it looks.  The bracelets didn't come in wg either .  So I chose the Vintage.  I'm excited to get it, but now I'm thinking maybe I should've gotten the 5 motif Mop in wg bracelet.  I read on here that a tpfer shorten the bracelet, which I would definitely have to do, and turned the extra motif into a pendant.


 Yay!!!! Congrats. Can't wait to see your reveal. Last night I read this whole thread and looked at everyones pics. LOL . These peices are so much fun and so pretty MOP is gorgeous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I got the MOP earrrings. . I ordered from NM , I could of went tax free with another store, but my SA is so nice and I trust NM for thier policy if anything happened to the jewelry.
> 
> I should get them Thursday morning.
> shocked at the price as these were more than my Cartier Love earrings that are heavy  and full gold. O well. I love them! Thanks Ladies. I wish I could of snuck a 10 and 5 motif MOP in there too! I wish I started collecting earlier!



Congratulations!!  Cannot wait to see them! I know they are pricey but they are well made. I bought a pair years ago and they adjusted them last fall as they bothered my ears. No charge.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Congratulations!!  Cannot wait to see them! I know they are pricey but they are well made. I bought a pair years ago and they adjusted them last fall as they bothered my ears. No charge.


Thanks so much.
 yay! I am excited. 
I need another MOP to tie it all in somehow. Hmm, maybe a pendant or a sweet bracelet.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks so much.
> yay! I am excited.
> I need another MOP to tie it all in somehow. Hmm, maybe a pendant or a sweet bracelet.




Ooh, grab a sweet before the increase!


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ooh, grab a sweet before the increase!


 Would that look silly next to a 5 motif onyx. Also is it also 7.5 inches? 
How smaller is the motif. I saw Kim Mac's pics of her sweet and her love and it is gorgeous! 
I like my love with the 5 motif, I bet popping a lil MOP would look nice.

You need a Cartier love! It would look great with your VCA!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Would that look silly next to a 5 motif onyx. Also is it also 7.5 inches?
> How smaller is the motif. I saw Kim Mac's pics of her sweet and her love and it is gorgeous!
> I like my love with the 5 motif, I bet popping a lil MOP would look nice.
> 
> You need a Cartier love! It would look great with your VCA!



I know. I am right on the verge of ordering one. Maybe for my big birthday in Nov.  

I have seen the sweets with the 5 motifs and they look fine. I love them layered with the Love. I have seen that somewhere too.


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Ok. I got the MOP earrrings. . I ordered from NM , I could of went tax free with another store, but my SA is so nice and I trust NM for thier policy if anything happened to the jewelry.
> 
> I should get them Thursday morning.
> shocked at the price as these were more than my Cartier Love earrings that are heavy  and full gold. O well. I love them! Thanks Ladies. I wish I could of snuck a 10 and 5 motif MOP in there too! I wish I started collecting earlier!




*sjunky* did you get the magic 2 motif MOPs?  If so,
don't worry about the price compared to your Cartier earrings-
They are a fabulous addition for your collection!! You will be wearing
them for years


----------



## lily25

peppers90 said:


> Here are a couple "finger candies" before the price increase!!
> 
> Thanks for all your input in my recent thread on this one



Many congrats Peppers! I love it! I'm glad you got the butterfly, because I was one of the ones that suggested this one.
Also in love with the perlee ring!!


----------



## peppers90

^^ thanks lily!  Yes,  I went with the butterfly- perfect with
a summer tan and maxi dress . Hope you are enjoying your rings too!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* did you get the magic 2 motif MOPs?  If so,
> don't worry about the price compared to your Cartier earrings-
> They are a fabulous addition for your collection!! You will be wearing
> them for years


 Yes I did! Thanks for the enabling.


----------



## lubird217

will someone please link the kimmac picture of love & sweet?


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Yes I did! Thanks for the enabling.





Happy happy happy to oblige *sjunky!!*. Post some pics of
those beauties when you get them


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Would that look silly next to a 5 motif onyx. Also is it also 7.5 inches?
> How smaller is the motif. I saw Kim Mac's pics of her sweet and her love and it is gorgeous!
> I like my love with the 5 motif, I bet popping a lil MOP would look nice.
> 
> You need a Cartier love! It would look great with your VCA!




i know the length was posted somewhere. Will try to find. I think its 6.6 inches.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Look what I wore today?  I am not a huge fan of YG but glad my SA talked me into this. Much prettier IRL.


----------



## peppers90

^^ I have this ring too in MOP YG-  it's a great ring-
such a conversation starter!!  Enjoy-


----------



## CoCoChloe

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Look what I wore today?  I am not a huge fan of YG but glad my SA talked me into this. Much prettier IRL.



So my god, I love that ring! So pretty. I just bought another earrings but I'll go check some other designs. Looking at TPFer's pictures are so dangerous, lol. The price already gone up in May where I live, but my SA told me the price will go up again in Aug. So I am SAVING money.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CoCoChloe said:


> So my god, I love that ring! So pretty. I just bought another earrings but I'll go check some other designs. Looking at TPFer's pictures are so dangerous, lol. The price already gone up in May where I live, but my SA told me the price will go up again in Aug. So I am SAVING money.



I know. We are all such enablers. VCA can be so addicting! To think how crazy they are making us with the price increase?


----------



## kimber418

lubird,

I am not sure if this is the photo you want but the first one is my
Love and sweet butterfly VCA and not sure where I got the other
photo but it might be kim_mac's.......

I wear my sweet everyday with my WG Love.   I love it!


----------



## kohl_mascara

kimber418 said:


> lubird,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the photo you want but the first one is my
> Love and sweet butterfly VCA and not sure where I got the other
> photo but it might be kim_mac's.......
> 
> I wear my sweet everyday with my WG Love.   I love it!



BEAUTIFUL! You, Kim_mac and the image shack pic are my inspiration! I can't wait to get my love to layer with my sweet!

Kimber, do you worry about your love damaging your butterfly? Did you shorten your sweet?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Look what I wore today?  I am not a huge fan of YG but glad my SA talked me into this. Much prettier IRL.



now that is special!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Hermesaholic,* what did you settle on???


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Hermesaholic,* what did you settle on???



Yes, I would love to know, also!


----------



## kimber418

kohl-My sweet butterfly is too big but I like it that way .  In the photo it is hanging down in the back.  My love is a size 17 and I would like to have my butterfly shortened a tiny bit but I do not have a VCA where I live so I will wait until I go to Chicago again to have it done.  I will only have VCA do my work.  I do not worry that the Love will damage the butterfly. It is very sturdy and the turquoise is set "inside" the white gold.  I am pretty careful  with all my jewelry.  I take the sweet off at night and showers, workouts, etc. I never take my Love off!   Can't wait to see pictures of your Love Bracelet!  When do you pick it up?


----------



## wintotty

Is it not practical to buy a earrings in turquoise x YG, if all of my turquoise Alhambra pieces are with white gold? I'm ok with mixing metal colors, but not sure if mixing metals in this case is a good idea?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Is it not practical to buy a earrings in turquoise x YG, if all of my turquoise Alhambra pieces are with white gold? I'm ok with mixing metal colors, but not sure if mixing metals in this case is a good idea?


I have seen the SA's mixing metals and it looks fine. It depends upon your taste. I try to stay with YG or WG but sometimes a piece calls me..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

wintotty said:


> Is it not practical to buy a earrings in turquoise x YG, if all of my turquoise Alhambra pieces are with white gold? I'm ok with mixing metal colors, but not sure if mixing metals in this case is a good idea?



*Wintotty,* I would do it, but that's just me.


----------



## sjunky13

Dammit. I want a BTF's ring! I really need to ban myself from this thread.

Here is my question for you lovely ladies that own one. Can they be resized? I am a big ring size right now and it will change in about a year. I have some fat on me. LOL. 
Can they even fix that. When I asked to try on rings, they only stocked very small sizes, but told me they can order my size. I would love a ring! But is it wise as my size changes? TIA!
Yes thank you enablers!


----------



## lubird217

kimber418 said:


> lubird,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the photo you want but the first one is my
> Love and sweet butterfly VCA and not sure where I got the other
> photo but it might be kim_mac's.......
> 
> I wear my sweet everyday with my WG Love.   I love it!



Love this!!


----------



## daluu

sjunky13 said:


> Dammit. I want a BTF's ring! I really need to ban myself from this thread.
> 
> Here is my question for you lovely ladies that own one. Can they be resized? I am a big ring size right now and it will change in about a year. I have some fat on me. LOL.
> Can they even fix that. When I asked to try on rings, they only stocked very small sizes, but told me they can order my size. I would love a ring! But is it wise as my size changes? TIA!
> Yes thank you enablers!



i was told that vca is very finicky about resizing BTF rings because it changes the "look" of the ring. it is best to get the size you are comfortable with.


----------



## sjunky13

daluu said:


> i was told that vca is very finicky about resizing BTF rings because it changes the "look" of the ring. it is best to get the size you are comfortable with.


 Thanks so much. hmm. I tried one on and it only fit on my pinky. 
I think they are really stunning and I see myself wearing it more than a necklace. What size do you ladies wear? Anyone with larger fingers have one? Please post pics and your size. 

I got my Cartier rings and they fit my ring finger, I can wear them on my middle and thumb when my fingers go down in size.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Dammit. I want a BTF's ring! I really need to ban myself from this thread.
> 
> Here is my question for you lovely ladies that own one. Can they be resized? I am a big ring size right now and it will change in about a year. I have some fat on me. LOL.
> Can they even fix that. When I asked to try on rings, they only stocked very small sizes, but told me they can order my size. I would love a ring! But is it wise as my size changes? TIA!
> Yes thank you enablers!


The sizes vary. All my btf rings are smaller than I normally wear in a standard ring. They can be adjusted too from what I was told. Due to the open design, you would size down. My one btf ring is a 48 and I typically wear a 51.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My first VCA purchase arrived today! 

I will post photos later, but I'm so excited I couldn't wait! I bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant (YG, MOP). I absolutely love it and I am already planning my next purchase(s)! I think this is a great starter piece for me. 

As with Hermes, I wanted to ease my DH into VCA by making my initial purchase something that wasn't too expensive and then gradually move into more expensive pieces. He's been a great sport when it comes to my Hermes obsession but he still doesn't understand why it's so expensive. I've chatted with him a lot over the years about Hermes and, more recently, VCA. I always thought he was paying attention, but now I'm not too sure about that. When I told him about the necklace, I thought he was listening intently. I realized I was wrong when at the end of the conversation he said, "What's this called again? Van Cleef & Hermes?" :lolots:


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

HermesNewbie said:


> My first VCA purchase arrived today!
> 
> I will post photos later, but I'm so excited I couldn't wait! I bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant (YG, MOP). I absolutely love it and I am already planning my next purchase(s)! I think this is a great starter piece for me.
> 
> As with Hermes, I wanted to ease my DH into VCA by making my initial purchase something that wasn't too expensive and then gradually move into more expensive pieces. He's been a great sport when it comes to my Hermes obsession but he still doesn't understand why it's so expensive. I've chatted with him a lot over the years about Hermes and, more recently, VCA. I always thought he was paying attention, but now I'm not too sure about that. When I told him about the necklace, I thought he was listening intently. I realized I was wrong when at the end of the conversation he said, "What's this called again? Van Cleef & Hermes?" :lolots:


Van Cleef and Hermes? Love it!  Too cute!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Wintotty,* I would do it, but that's just me.



Oops!  I meant I wouldn't mix the metals on the same style of jewelry.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The sizes vary. All my btf rings are smaller than I normally wear in a standard ring. They can be adjusted too from what I was told. Due to the open design, you would size down. My one btf ring is a 48 and I typically wear a 51.


 Thanks! wow you have small fingers! I love your new ring. 
The one I saw was a onyx/MOP YG one. It was about 4600? 
It is sick I am thinking of another peice before the increase!


----------



## ofraredevice

Hi all,
Congrats AGAIN to all your new purchases! Everything is stunning, I don't think there's a single thing VCA makes that I detest.
This thread is moving QUICKLY! So exciting! So, it seems pretty much guaranteed that the prices are increasing on July 1st? Strange that my NM SA is saying it's end of July and around 10% increase. I normally would believe her, but you ladies have a history of knowing more about VCA than the people who sell it!


----------



## kimber418

HermesNewbie, Congratulations on your 1st VCA vintage alhambra!  My first piece was the YG turqoise single vintage alhambra about 5 years ago.  I still love it like the day I opened my beautiful light green box it came in!  I have two of the 10 motif YG MOP necklaces that I absolutely love!   You will love this piece.   It will go with everything.   Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> lubird,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the photo you want but the first one is my
> Love and sweet butterfly VCA and not sure where I got the other
> photo but it might be kim_mac's.......
> 
> I wear my sweet everyday with my WG Love.   I love it!


 I love these pics! Really inspired me. I have a YG love and seeing the Turquoise makes me want a WG love and WG VCA. They look sooo good together!


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13~I LOVE the YG Love.........It would have been my first choice if my e-ring and band were not platinum.  Now I have seen girls wearing a YG Love with platinum e-ring, etc and it looks great.  Oh well.....guess I just have to get another Love!  Right now I would rather get a piece of VCA before the price increase.  Not sure what I am going to get....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks! wow you have small fingers! I love your new ring.
> The one I saw was a onyx/MOP YG one. It was about 4600?
> It is sick I am thinking of another peice before the increase!



Yes, that sounds about right. 4600 or 4650. They are just such statement pieces and attention grabbing. I always have to turn my hand over to show the band.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, that sounds about right. 4600 or 4650. They are just such statement pieces and attention grabbing. I always have to turn my hand over to show the band.


 
Hmm. How many do you have? LOL. I saw the YG butterfly one, any others?


----------



## kohl_mascara

kimber418 said:


> kohl-My sweet butterfly is too big but I like it that way .  In the photo it is hanging down in the back.  My love is a size 17 and I would like to have my butterfly shortened a tiny bit but I do not have a VCA where I live so I will wait until I go to Chicago again to have it done.  I will only have VCA do my work.  I do not worry that the Love will damage the butterfly. It is very sturdy and the turquoise is set "inside" the white gold.  I am pretty careful  with all my jewelry.  I take the sweet off at night and showers, workouts, etc. I never take my Love off!   Can't wait to see pictures of your Love Bracelet!  When do you pick it up?



Thanks for the info! Your combo is just so delightful. I love vca's turquoise. It is such a pure sky blue! I am thinking about shortening too. I will try to go to the boutique sometime next week to shorten it. I pick up my love on sat morning and but I don't want vca to shorten my sweet just yet because I want to wear them together for a fam get together sat evening!


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks for the info! Your combo is just so delightful. I love vca's turquoise. It is such a pure sky blue! I am thinking about shortening too. I will try to go to the boutique sometime next week to shorten it. I pick up my love on sat morning and but I don't want vca to shorten my sweet just yet because I want to wear them together for a fam get together sat evening!


 Hey hun, how long is it. I want to get a sweet, but someone said it was 6.6 inches long. That would never ever fit me. Do you know the size by any chance?


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> Hey hun, how long is it. I want to get a sweet, but someone said it was 6.6 inches long. That would never ever fit me. Do you know the size by any chance?



Hi sjunky! I'll go home and measure it for you  it is quite little, I feel like it was made for children!


----------



## peppers90

congrats *HermesNewbie* on your first VCA~ yes, you will find it truly addicting, much like Hermes 

*sjunky*  I wear a 48 in btf ring-it is a heavy ring so you want it to fit well.  So, you may add one to your collection??


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> sjunky13~I LOVE the YG Love.........It would have been my first choice if my e-ring and band were not platinum.  Now I have seen girls wearing a YG Love with platinum e-ring, etc and it looks great.  Oh well.....guess I just have to get another Love!  Right now I would rather get a piece of VCA before the price increase.  Not sure what I am going to get....


 I have a YG love and wear it with white gold , etc. I have now put my YG love ring with my WG ering and love the contrast.


----------



## sjunky13

HermesNewbie said:


> My first VCA purchase arrived today!
> 
> I will post photos later, but I'm so excited I couldn't wait! I bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant (YG, MOP). I absolutely love it and I am already planning my next purchase(s)! I think this is a great starter piece for me.
> 
> As with Hermes, I wanted to ease my DH into VCA by making my initial purchase something that wasn't too expensive and then gradually move into more expensive pieces. He's been a great sport when it comes to my Hermes obsession but he still doesn't understand why it's so expensive. I've chatted with him a lot over the years about Hermes and, more recently, VCA. I always thought he was paying attention, but now I'm not too sure about that. When I told him about the necklace, I thought he was listening intently. I realized I was wrong when at the end of the conversation he said, "What's this called again? Van Cleef & Hermes?" :lolots:


 

LOL!  Congrats!
There is an eppisode of The Nanny ( us tv show) where Fran calls it Van Cleef and Hormel. I love that! 
Please post pics of your new beauty!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> congrats *HermesNewbie* on your first VCA~ yes, you will find it truly addicting, much like Hermes
> 
> *sjunky*  I wear a 48 in btf ring-it is a heavy ring so you want it to fit well.  So, you may add one to your collection??


 sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I really really need to step away from this thread.  I would love to add to my collection. I have the earrings on a payment plan and if I sell a Chanel bag I could get my ring. But I don't want to sell any bags. LOL.

I need comcast to turn my internet off.


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I really really need to step away from this thread.  I would love to add to my collection. I have the earrings on a payment plan and if I sell a Chanel bag I could get my ring. But I don't want to sell any bags. LOL.
> 
> I need comcast to turn my internet off.



LOL... fell in love with a $700 theory dress on Netaporter today and am frantically looking for things to sell on ebay tonight - I feel ya babe!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> Hey hun, how long is it. I want to get a sweet, but someone said it was 6.6 inches long. That would never ever fit me. Do you know the size by any chance?



Hi sjunky,

I measured it at around 6.5 inches. Here's a pic for reference . . . sorry for the blurry pic!


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oops!  I meant I wouldn't mix the metals on the same style of jewelry.



I'm the same way. I like to keep things consistent.


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have seen the SA's mixing metals and it looks fine. It depends upon your taste. I try to stay with YG or WG but sometimes a piece calls me..



yeah, I've been trying to have turquoise with WG and mop with YG, but I saw the picture of the Sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x YG and they are GORGEOUS! I didn't know the VCA makes turquoise x YG combination in Sweet Alhambra Collection!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peppers90 said:


> congrats *HermesNewbie* on your first VCA~ yes, you will find it truly addicting, much like Hermes





kimber418 said:


> HermesNewbie, Congratulations on your 1st VCA vintage alhambra! My first piece was the YG turqoise single vintage alhambra about 5 years ago. I still love it like the day I opened my beautiful light green box it came in! I have two of the 10 motif YG MOP necklaces that I absolutely love! You will love this piece. It will go with everything. Can't wait to see it!





sjunky13 said:


> LOL!  Congrats!
> There is an eppisode of The Nanny ( us tv show) where Fran calls it Van Cleef and Hormel. I love that!
> Please post pics of your new beauty!



Thanks, ladies!! 

I've been wearing it ever since it arrived. I'm in my PJs now and I still have it on!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> yeah, I've been trying to have turquoise with WG and mop with YG, but I saw the picture of the Sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x YG and they are GORGEOUS! I didn't know the VCA makes turquoise x YG combination in Sweet Alhambra Collection!



That does sound beautiful! I saw the vintage in YG and turquoise and it was gorgeous. Really made the blue color pop.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> I really really need to step away from this thread.  I would love to add to my collection. I have the earrings on a payment plan and if I sell a Chanel bag I could get my ring. But I don't want to sell any bags. LOL.
> 
> I need comcast to turn my internet off.



LOL My hubby said he was going to call brighthouse and do the same thing.


----------



## Hermesaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks, ladies!!
> 
> I've been wearing it ever since it arrived. I'm in my PJs now and I still have it on!


my husband said "step away from the computer....."


----------



## diana

For those that have the sweet bracelet, does the charm spin around?  (ie does it fall under your wrist so you can't see it?). I am just worried that it would spin and I would have to constantly spin it back


----------



## kim_mac

kohl_mascara said:


> Thanks for the info! Your combo is just so delightful. I love vca's turquoise. It is such a pure sky blue! I am thinking about shortening too. I will try to go to the boutique sometime next week to shorten it. I pick up my love on sat morning and but I don't want vca to shorten my sweet just yet because I want to wear them together for a fam get together sat evening!



I don't need to shorten my sweet butterfly bracelet because there is the little 'o' ring that shortens it to the perfect length to go with my LOVE bracelet.  i don't think the LOVE damages the butterfly but they overlap sometimes and i prefer the LOVE bracelet to move freely around so i only wear the sweet butterfly with the LOVE only once in a while.  i find that i rarely wear my 5 motif vca bracelet because it is such a different length compared to my LOVE and it looks a little weird on me.  such a waste to let that bracelet just sit in my jewelry box!


----------



## kim_mac

diana said:


> For those that have the sweet bracelet, does the charm spin around?  (ie does it fall under your wrist so you can't see it?). I am just worried that it would spin and I would have to constantly spin it back



yes it does spin around and is under most of the time but i don't mind because it's so darn cute and pretty!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> LOL... fell in love with a $700 theory dress on Netaporter today and am frantically looking for things to sell on ebay tonight - I feel ya babe!!!


 
This made me laugh, I have about 60 items on ebay now trying to pull together some cash to make a purchase when I come to NYC.


----------



## kohl_mascara

kim_mac said:


> I don't need to shorten my sweet butterfly bracelet because there is the little 'o' ring that shortens it to the perfect length to go with my LOVE bracelet.  i don't think the LOVE damages the butterfly but they overlap sometimes and i prefer the LOVE bracelet to move freely around so i only wear the sweet butterfly with the LOVE only once in a while.  i find that i rarely wear my 5 motif vca bracelet because it is such a different length compared to my LOVE and it looks a little weird on me.  such a waste to let that bracelet just sit in my jewelry box!



Ooo you are lucky. The first o ring is too big on me but the second is too tight. Plus I need someone to put it on for me for the second and it's kind of a pain. I also don't mind the spinning! I can't wait to add the butterfly to my collection....it is just so pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi sjunky,
> 
> I measured it at around 6.5 inches. Here's a pic for reference . . . sorry for the blurry pic!


 

Thanks so much! wow that is tiny! I need at least 7.5. I do not like it to fit tight, but dangle.

Ok, look at these earrings. Are they not adorable? http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-effeuillage-drop-earstuds/p/3696/request-retail-price/ 
 I am also looking at the Effeuillage rings. adorable!


----------



## kimber418

Sjunky13----I want those earrings!    NOW!!!


----------



## swisshera

Hermesaholic said:


> my husband said "step away from the computer....."



haha oops! My DH told me someone should just hack the site..I tried to stop coming to this thread so that I can stop the bleeding for a bit. It is too good that's bad.


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> This made me laugh, I have about 60 items on ebay now trying to pull together some cash to make a purchase when I come to NYC.



Good luck!! Hope you will get to where you need to be to reward yourself.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> my husband said "step away from the computer....."



My DH's exact words are " I gave up a long time ago. You are going to do what you want to do. "  The poor man. :shame:


----------



## Brennamom

thimp said:


> My DH's exact words are " I gave up a long time ago. You are going to do what you want to do. "  The poor man. :shame:



:lolots: We're married to the same animal...And they're right!


----------



## thimp

Brennamom said:


> :lolots: We're married to the same animal...And they're right!



How can you not love such a man? :shame:


----------



## Brennamom

thimp said:


> How can you not love such a man? :shame:



You can't.


----------



## beachy10

Question to those that have had their VCA lengthened. I bought the 10 motif necklace and wanted a 2 or 4 inch extender chain added just at the end but instead they lengthened the entire necklace over all 10 motifs. Now I am stuck with just one size necklace when I wanted the versatility of the extender chain. So did your item come legthened accross the whole necklace or just in the back? I really wanted to wear it with my braclet too but wonder if it will look weird with the lengths being different.


----------



## beachy10

beachy10 said:


> Question to those that have had their VCA lengthened. I bought the 10 motif necklace and wanted a 2 or 4 inch extender chain added just at the end but instead they lengthened the entire necklace over all 10 motifs. Now I am stuck with just one size necklace when I wanted the versatility of the extender chain. So did your item come legthened accross the whole necklace or just in the back? I really wanted to wear it with my braclet too but wonder if it will look weird with the lengths being different.


 

Here's what it looks like with the bracelet. Since I put the bracelet in the back I guess you can't tell the the lengths between the motifs are different.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> Here's what it looks like with the bracelet. Since I put the bracelet in the back I guess you can't tell the the lengths between the motifs are different.



You cannot tell with it in the back. I love the look of the extra spacing. I had them add two motifs but the spacing is the same. I like the way you did it. I have seen vintage pieces with more spacing in between and then they changed at some point to the current link spacing. I think it looks great on you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*beachy10,* they probably did that because if you added the bracelet and the extender chain to lengthen at the same time, it would be more noticeable? maybe?


----------



## JNP

Hi Ladies - I am new to this forum but wanted to ask about the extenders.  I asked my SA in NY about having one made and she said that VCA wont do it.  Have others had their extenders made at VCA stores?


----------



## lubird217

I think the general policy is no but depending on the store/SA they've done it.


----------



## Bethc

When I had my 10 motifs lengthened, they put the extra links between the motifs.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I think they prefer to extend chains between the motifs but I have seen a few tpf'ers get extenders.


----------



## JNP

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think they prefer to extend chains between the motifs but I have seen a few tpf'ers get extenders.


I added length btw each motif but I was interested in an extender to use to wear the necklace a little longer.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> Question to those that have had their VCA lengthened. I bought the 10 motif necklace and wanted a 2 or 4 inch extender chain added just at the end but instead they lengthened the entire necklace over all 10 motifs. Now I am stuck with just one size necklace when I wanted the versatility of the extender chain. So did your item come legthened accross the whole necklace or just in the back? I really wanted to wear it with my braclet too but wonder if it will look weird with the lengths being different.



I had two extra inches added to several 10 motif necklaces and VCA did it the same way that yours was done.  I wear the lengthened 10 motifs with regular 10 motifs attached together and you cannot see the difference between the two.  When you lay them flat, side-by-side you can see the difference, but not when worn together.  

I suspect no one would notice the difference in the spacing of your necklace and bracelet when worn together.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

JNP said:


> I added length btw each motif but I was interested in an extender to use to wear the necklace a little longer.


You could try a SA through NM?  I am having my pave bracelet fixed at VCA thru NM. Could be worth a call and asking?


----------



## Suzie

swisshera said:


> Good luck!! Hope you will get to where you need to be to reward yourself.


 
I am up to $2300 so all that photographing and measuring and answering questions has been worth it so far!


----------



## beachy10

JNP said:


> Hi Ladies - I am new to this forum but wanted to ask about the extenders. I asked my SA in NY about having one made and she said that VCA wont do it. Have others had their extenders made at VCA stores?


 
Yes, I just posted that I had mine extended by VCA and there was no charge. They extended between the motifs, not at the end. The new length is 18".


----------



## sjunky13

Hi enablers... ...er I mean supporters! I got my earrings today and they are so stunning! 
I am in love! 
So now I have Onyx/YG 5 motif bracelet
Magic MOP 2 Motif earrings.
If you all were to get one more peice to tie them all in together, what would you get. 
 Vintage Pendant in Onyx/ MOP? Or a Ring? 
I would love a ring, but my fingers are soo swolen now and I hate to have to get it resized. 
Also since I have one MOP peice and one Onyx peice. I feel I need something that ties the black and white together. What would you lovely ladies do?


----------



## *emma*

*sjunky13*, the pendant! What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Hi enablers... ...er I mean supporters! I got my earrings today and they are so stunning!
> I am in love!
> So now I have Onyx/YG 5 motif bracelet
> Magic MOP 2 Motif earrings.
> If you all were to get one more peice to tie them all in together, what would you get.
> Vintage Pendant in Onyx/ MOP? Or a Ring?
> I would love a ring, but my fingers are soo swolen now and I hate to have to get it resized.
> Also since I have one MOP peice and one Onyx peice. I feel I need something that ties the black and white together. What would you lovely ladies do?


 
I'd get the white MOP bracelet. The Onyx and MOP bracelets look stunning together.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thoughts on these:


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I'd get the white MOP bracelet. The Onyx and MOP bracelets look stunning together.


 Really? Even with the Cartier love? Or is that too much? I was gonna do a sweet with the 2. But the sweet is too small. 
I love black and white together and that is kind of my signature look. I wear both almost daily with a pop of color somewhere. 
Hmm. 

I went throught the old thread and this one last night and I want like 50 things, lol. 
Also Cartier is having an increase soon. Ahh this all sucks.

Beachy, I love your 20 Motif so much!


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> thoughts on these:


 Blanc message hun.


----------



## Hermesaholic

http://jewelry.1stdibs.com/jewelry_item_detail.php?id=34092 

i am loving these-but has anyone seen this design before?


----------



## hermes_fan

beachy10 said:


> Question to those that have had their VCA lengthened. I bought the 10 motif necklace and wanted a 2 or 4 inch extender chain added just at the end but instead they lengthened the entire necklace over all 10 motifs. Now I am stuck with just one size necklace when I wanted the versatility of the extender chain. So did your item come legthened accross the whole necklace or just in the back? I really wanted to wear it with my braclet too but wonder if it will look weird with the lengths being different.


 

Just curious -- how much did they charge?  I feel that my 10 motif is a bit tight as some of the clovers angle up sometimes when i move my neck.  I bought a black 5 motif bracelet and it's a full half inch longer than my MOP one so maybe my necklace is shorter?  I've read on this thread that they used to shorten for free but also that there can be a charge of about $250 per inch...  Just curious since you've done this recently..  Thanks!


----------



## USCgerl

I wear my MOP white gold clover earrings everyday to the point that the posts were a little bent, and when I tried to bend it back the post snapped.  I took them in and the SA (my old SA left, LOVED her!) said she would have NY call me with the charge and that my lost backing would probably be free of charge (I've been using a Cartier earring backing in place of the one I lost).  My husband got the call that it was $275 for the fixed post and $75 for the extra backing.  I don't know about you guys, but knowing how much we've spent at that store, it really bothers me that they would charge so much for fixing an earring post!

Just wanted to vent, and post on here for anyone else who was wondering how much it would be to fix.

BTW, I also have the sweet turquoise butterfly necklace and the matching MOP wg clover necklace.  I wanted the black clover earrings and the bracelet next, but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## kimber418

sjunky~Congrats on your earrings!  Can you post pictures?  If I were you I would get the MOP single motif YG necklace.  I have the turquoise one and wear it all the time but I wish I had the MOP one also!!!!!

Are your new earrings MOP YG?

As for repairs at VCA......it is expensive.  I was in a rental car in Dallas a few weeks ago and dropped my sunglass case on the passanger seat floor ( I was in the drivers seat but parked).  I leaned over to get my glass case and when I came up my MOP 20 motif (2-10's together) necklaces got caught on the shift control......I did not know it and came up and it broke apart in about 4 places. None of the actual MOP alhambras were broken, only the gold links..... I was sick about it.  I spent about 20 minutes looking for broken pieces to my Alhambra MOP Necklace.   I brought it  to get repaired the following week while in Chicago and it was $300 to fix it~  

I do have to add that they do a beautiful job and it was perfect when it was shipped back to me.  It takes 6 weeks.  I would not trust any other jeweler with my VCA repairs.


----------



## USCgerl

^ That actually made me feel a little bit better, thanks kimber!

Oops, should have said motiff instead of clovers!


----------



## beachy10

hermes_fan said:


> Just curious -- how much did they charge? I feel that my 10 motif is a bit tight as some of the clovers angle up sometimes when i move my neck. I bought a black 5 motif bracelet and it's a full half inch longer than my MOP one so maybe my necklace is shorter? I've read on this thread that they used to shorten for free but also that there can be a charge of about $250 per inch... Just curious since you've done this recently.. Thanks!


 
No charge.


----------



## Junkenpo

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi sjunky,
> 
> I measured it at around 6.5 inches. Here's a pic for reference . . . sorry for the blurry pic!



Oh gosh! 

i'm a little late on the train, but that is almost the perfect length for me, I can never find bracelets that short. Everything is always too big. Are they all that length, or do you have to specify? 

I'm pretty sure there is no where on my island that carries VCA.  boo.


----------



## boje60

hermes_fan said:


> Just curious -- how much did they charge?  I feel that my 10 motif is a bit tight as some of the clovers angle up sometimes when i move my neck.  I bought a black 5 motif bracelet and it's a full half inch longer than my MOP one so maybe my necklace is shorter?  I've read on this thread that they used to shorten for free but also that there can be a charge of about $250 per inch...  Just curious since you've done this recently..  Thanks!


My MOP necklace was lengthened 2" for free.  It took 4 weeks though.


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Hi enablers... ...er I mean supporters! I got my earrings today and they are so stunning!
> I am in love!
> So now I have Onyx/YG 5 motif bracelet
> Magic MOP 2 Motif earrings.
> If you all were to get one more peice to tie them all in together, what would you get.
> Vintage Pendant in Onyx/ MOP? Or a Ring?
> I would love a ring, but my fingers are soo swolen now and I hate to have to get it resized.
> Also since I have one MOP peice and one Onyx peice. I feel I need something that ties the black and white together. What would you lovely ladies do?




*sjunky*-  I would get a pendant of either onyx or MOP.  That would
tie all pieces in nicely.  I wear my WG MOP pendant with WG turq
earrings often- you can definitely mix and match the stone;  but I prefer the 
metals to be consistent.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> As for repairs at VCA......it is expensive.  I was in a rental car in Dallas a few weeks ago and dropped my sunglass case on the passanger seat floor ( I was in the drivers seat but parked).  I leaned over to get my glass case and when I came up my MOP 20 motif (2-10's together) necklaces got caught on the shift control......I did not know it and came up and it broke apart in about 4 places. None of the actual MOP alhambras were broken, only the gold links..... I was sick about it.  I spent about 20 minutes looking for broken pieces to my Alhambra MOP Necklace.



I would have died!!  I'm glad they were able to repair it for you!!


----------



## lubird217

sjunky13 said:


> Hi enablers... ...er I mean supporters! I got my earrings today and they are so stunning!
> I am in love!
> So now I have Onyx/YG 5 motif bracelet
> Magic MOP 2 Motif earrings.
> If you all were to get one more peice to tie them all in together, what would you get.
> Vintage Pendant in Onyx/ MOP? Or a Ring?
> I would love a ring, but my fingers are soo swolen now and I hate to have to get it resized.
> Also since I have one MOP peice and one Onyx peice. I feel I need something that ties the black and white together. What would you lovely ladies do?




I'd love a pendant! YG Vintage Pendant? Is the onyx bracelet set in YG?


----------



## lubird217

USCgerl said:


> I wear my MOP white gold clover earrings everyday to the point that the posts were a little bent, and when I tried to bend it back the post snapped.  I took them in and the SA (my old SA left, LOVED her!) said she would have NY call me with the charge and that my lost backing would probably be free of charge (I've been using a Cartier earring backing in place of the one I lost).  My husband got the call that it was $275 for the fixed post and $75 for the extra backing.  I don't know about you guys, but knowing how much we've spent at that store, it really bothers me that they would charge so much for fixing an earring post!
> 
> Just wanted to vent, and post on here for anyone else who was wondering how much it would be to fix.
> 
> BTW, I also have the sweet turquoise butterfly necklace and the matching MOP wg clover necklace.  I wanted the black clover earrings and the bracelet next, but now I'm not so sure!



That really sucks that your SA left because they can have all the say in waiving repair costs. I had a post replaced (it also broke off after overuse) and I went to pick it up and they said $200 - Im sorry but having them for less than a year (and I do not even wear them every day) and then breaking is inexcusable in my book too. My SA wasn't there so I said I'd come back and when I did she didn't even mention the cost, she just said not to worry about it. 

I know there are costs involved in repair, but I wish they'd just absorb them. You know, with all those expensively printed catalogues and assouline books...


----------



## fendibbag

JNP said:


> Hi Ladies - I am new to this forum but wanted to ask about the extenders.  I asked my SA in NY about having one made and she said that VCA wont do it.  Have others had their extenders made at VCA stores?



Another option would be to have a jeweler make you one, that's what I did for my 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace. My extender is about 2 inches and 18K gold and you really can't see it since it sits in the back and the alhambra necklace usually does not move when worn. Hope this helps!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> http://jewelry.1stdibs.com/jewelry_item_detail.php?id=34092
> 
> i am loving these-but has anyone seen this design before?



It is a vintage design before they redid the alhambra from what my SA tells me when I found the single version in an estate collection he showed to me.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kimber418 said:


> sjunky~Congrats on your earrings!  Can you post pictures?  If I were you I would get the MOP single motif YG necklace.  I have the turquoise one and wear it all the time but I wish I had the MOP one also!!!!!
> 
> Are your new earrings MOP YG?
> 
> As for repairs at VCA......it is expensive.  I was in a rental car in Dallas a few weeks ago and dropped my sunglass case on the passanger seat floor ( I was in the drivers seat but parked).  I leaned over to get my glass case and when I came up my MOP 20 motif (2-10's together) necklaces got caught on the shift control......I did not know it and came up and it broke apart in about 4 places. None of the actual MOP alhambras were broken, only the gold links..... I was sick about it.  I spent about 20 minutes looking for broken pieces to my Alhambra MOP Necklace.   I brought it  to get repaired the following week while in Chicago and it was $300 to fix it~
> 
> I do have to add that they do a beautiful job and it was perfect when it was shipped back to me.  It takes 6 weeks.  I would not trust any other jeweler with my VCA repairs.



I fell two months ago after my dogs tripped me racing to a neighbors door. lol My paired pave bracelets ended up on top of one another and the center of one alhambra punched a hole through the other causing a diamond to break off and fall out. It's been at VCA being fixed for over a month. I never did find the diamond.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Hi enablers... ...er I mean supporters! I got my earrings today and they are so stunning!
> I am in love!
> So now I have Onyx/YG 5 motif bracelet
> Magic MOP 2 Motif earrings.
> If you all were to get one more peice to tie them all in together, what would you get.
> Vintage Pendant in Onyx/ MOP? Or a Ring?
> I would love a ring, but my fingers are soo swolen now and I hate to have to get it resized.
> Also since I have one MOP peice and one Onyx peice. I feel I need something that ties the black and white together. What would you lovely ladies do?




Pendant!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is a vintage design before they redid the alhambra from what my SA tells me when I found the single version in an estate collection he showed to me.




what do you think --?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you think --?



It is one of the vintage pieces that I like. Almost a mix between the modern and vintage? Very pretty. Definitely has bling.


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I fell two months ago after my dogs tripped me racing to a neighbors door. lol My paired pave bracelets ended up on top of one another and the center of one alhambra punched a hole through the other causing a diamond to break off and fall out. It's been at VCA being fixed for over a month. I never did find the diamond.



These are VCA horror stories! I hope you were ok


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> These are VCA horror stories! I hope you were ok



Thank you.  Yes, just a bruised knee. My bracelet took the brunt of it. My two dogs were staring at me as if to say "let's go mom." Too funny.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is one of the vintage pieces that I like. Almost a mix between the modern and vintage? Very pretty. Definitely has bling.



pretty


----------



## sbelle

lubird217 said:


> they said $200 -
> 
> My SA wasn't there so I said I'd come back and when I did she didn't even mention the cost, she just said not to worry about it.



I have had the same experience.


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you think --?



I think they are incredible!  I wonder if the price is too.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Junkenpo said:


> Oh gosh!
> 
> i'm a little late on the train, but that is almost the perfect length for me, I can never find bracelets that short. Everything is always too big. Are they all that length, or do you have to specify?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is no where on my island that carries VCA.  boo.



They are all this length! I wish I could wear it at the second o-ring but my arms are too meaty. I am going to have to shorten it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Really? Even with the Cartier love? Or is that too much? I was gonna do a sweet with the 2. But the sweet is too small.
> I love black and white together and that is kind of my signature look. I wear both almost daily with a pop of color somewhere.
> Hmm.
> 
> I went throught the old thread and this one last night and I want like 50 things, lol.
> Also Cartier is having an increase soon. Ahh this all sucks.
> 
> Beachy, I love your 20 Motif so much!



Beachy is right! I have both the white gold/MOP vintage alhambra bracelet & the yellow gold/onyx bracelet and I wear them alongside my rose gold Cartier love bracelet and they all look lovely together!!! I get a lot of compliments on that combo, if you are able to wear a few bracelets with out them over powering your arm I would suggest you purchase the yellow gold/MOP bracelet to go with your onyx one & it would also match your new earrings!!! I'm thinking I might purchase the sweet butterfly bracelet before the price increase...  DH will think I'm crazy but that increase is driving me crazy lol


----------



## beachy10

I called NM and they were willing to do 12 month no interest on a $7K purchase. 

I am ordering the Frivole earrings and the Turq/18k earstuds.

Here is what the white MOP/Onyx bracelets look like toghether. You can't go wrong with black/white combo!


----------



## lubird217

beachy10 said:


> I called NM and they were willing to do 12 month no interest on a $7K purchase.
> 
> I am ordering the Frivole earrings and the Turq/18k earstuds.
> 
> Here is what the white MOP/Onyx bracelets look like toghether. You can't go wrong with black/white combo!



I want these earstuds! I love the Frivole collection, you're so lucky 

I also am thinking about a YG pendant before the increase. shame on me! i was done....


For those of you with the mini earstuds - does the alhambra cut out fit nicely in the setting? From some pictures I've seen here, I worry that there is a small gap or that the mini size doesn't sit as well as the regular motif size. If no one has any idea what I'm saying then nevermind, but any comments would be appreciated. 

I have to travel for work next week and won't have any VCA time for a good week and a half and it's getting close!


----------



## wintotty

beachy10 said:


> I called NM and they were willing to do 12 month no interest on a $7K purchase.
> 
> I am ordering the Frivole earrings and the Turq/18k earstuds.
> 
> Here is what the white MOP/Onyx bracelets look like toghether. You can't go wrong with black/white combo!





NOOOOO......now you are making me want the onyx bracelet to go with my mop bracelet:devil::devil:


----------



## sjunky13

Thank you ladies! Beachy, I want to kill you. Now I want the Frivole  ring and the other bracelet!!! I showed the pic you posted to DH and he said it was very pretty. They belong together! LOL. Yes, I can carry off a lot of bracelets, I am not petite and it won't overwhelm me. I also like the idea of a pendant. OY! 
I love and hate this thread, lol.
I am going to take some pics soon. Both of my things are yellow gold. So They go together. This jewelry line is so addictive. Not good at all!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I think they are incredible!  I wonder if the price is too.




i think its a little high


----------



## *emma*

*sjunky13*, you just made me lol! I want it all too! I am trying to talk myself out of the sweet butterfly yg/mop ear studs to go with my 10 motif yg/mop necklace. I also have the 20 motif wg/mop necklace and the wg/mop earrings (motif size) and, suddenly I want a bracelet. It never ends!


----------



## sjunky13

*emma* said:


> *sjunky13*, you just made me lol! I want it all too! I am trying to talk myself out of the sweet butterfly yg/mop ear studs to go with my 10 motif yg/mop necklace. I also have the 20 motif wg/mop necklace and the wg/mop earrings (motif size) and, suddenly I want a bracelet. It never ends!


 It really never ends! I want so much right now. I feel like throwing a tantrum! This is worse than Chanel bags! 
One more thing and that is it!!!


----------



## svenesaes

Hi gals; quick question for anyone in the know: does Betteridge offer any type of payment plan? (God help me if the answer is yes!)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> i called nm and they were willing to do 12 month no interest on a $7k purchase.
> 
> I am ordering the frivole earrings and the turq/18k earstuds.
> 
> Here is what the white mop/onyx bracelets look like toghether. You can't go wrong with black/white combo!




love it!!!!!


----------



## ofraredevice

beachy10 said:


> I called NM and they were willing to do 12 month no interest on a $7K purchase.
> 
> I am ordering the Frivole earrings and the Turq/18k earstuds.
> 
> Here is what the white MOP/Onyx bracelets look like toghether. You can't go wrong with black/white combo!




Gorgeous combo! The frivole ring is beautiful!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, I went by NM and saw a parcel that my SA brought in. Did not get anything but this is what he has and he has to send the pieces back to Dallas Monday(they normally only allow charge/sends). He has WG turquoise ear clips and matching pendant. WG 20 motif MOP. BTF YG white MOP alhambra ring and the WG watch that I have on here somewhere. He got another one in. He also tells me that the low inventory thing may be a way for them to hold back inventory for the price increase. Interesting....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

svenesaes said:


> Hi gals; quick question for anyone in the know: does Betteridge offer any type of payment plan? (God help me if the answer is yes!)




Not that I am aware of. NM does. I did that with my watch and my 16 motif WG magic. It sure helps!


----------



## svenesaes

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not that I am aware of. NM does. I did that with my watch and my 16 motif WG magic. It sure helps!



Thanks! Wishful thinking on my part, but makes sense since I'm sure all the hedge fund managers in Greenwich would be able to plunk down cold hard cash!


----------



## wintotty

I just received the sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x yg. They are really pretty and I love how they sit on my ears. But I'm still a little uncertain if I will keep them. I'm planning to get 2 sweet alhambra items before the price increase and keep going back and forth of what to get. My options are:

1)ear studs butterfly turq x wg
2)ear studs clover turq x yg
3)ear studs clover mop x wg
4)pendant butterfly turq x wg

I'm thinking the combination of :

- 4 & 3
- 2 & 4 (will layer my dbty yg pendant)
- 1 & 4

BTW I always wear my platinum ER, YG love bangle, and dbty YG.
Anyone has any suggestion?


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> I just received the sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x yg. They are really pretty and I love how they sit on my ears. But I'm still a little uncertain if I will keep them. I'm planning to get 2 sweet alhambra items before the price increase and keep going back and forth of what to get. My options are:
> 
> 1)ear studs butterfly turq x wg
> 2)ear studs clover turq x yg
> 3)ear studs clover mop x wg
> 4)pendant butterfly turq x wg
> 
> I'm thinking the combination of :
> 
> - 4 & 3
> - 2 & 4 (will layer my dbty yg pendant)
> - 1 & 4
> 
> BTW I always wear my platinum ER, YG love bangle, and dbty YG.
> Anyone has any suggestion?


 
I would go with YG !I really really love the YG and turq. And of course MOP and YG!


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> I just received the sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x yg. They are really pretty and I love how they sit on my ears. But I'm still a little uncertain if I will keep them. I'm planning to get 2 sweet alhambra items before the price increase and keep going back and forth of what to get. My options are:
> 
> 1)ear studs butterfly turq x wg
> 2)ear studs clover turq x yg
> 3)ear studs clover mop x wg
> 4)pendant butterfly turq x wg
> 
> I'm thinking the combination of :
> 
> - 4 & 3
> - 2 & 4 (will layer my dbty yg pendant)
> - 1 & 4
> 
> BTW I always wear my platinum ER, YG love bangle, and dbty YG.
> Anyone has any suggestion?


 
My vote is 2)ear studs clover turq x yg


----------



## ofraredevice

wintotty said:


> I just received the sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x yg. They are really pretty and I love how they sit on my ears. But I'm still a little uncertain if I will keep them. I'm planning to get 2 sweet alhambra items before the price increase and keep going back and forth of what to get. My options are:
> 
> 1)ear studs butterfly turq x wg
> 2)ear studs clover turq x yg
> 3)ear studs clover mop x wg
> 4)pendant butterfly turq x wg
> 
> I'm thinking the combination of :
> 
> - 4 & 3
> - 2 & 4 (will layer my dbty yg pendant)
> - 1 & 4
> 
> BTW I always wear my platinum ER, YG love bangle, and dbty YG.
> Anyone has any suggestion?



I really prefer YG. I think the YG turquoise is a gorgeous combination, and it sounds like you already like YG since your DBTY is in YG. However, I also like the idea of your YG DBTY with the WG pendant butterfly layered. Good luck with your exciting decisions!


----------



## kim_mac

definitely #4 (pendant) and #1 if you're matchy-matchy or #3 if you're not.


----------



## darkangel07760

In case you didn't know:
http://beta.cooperhewitt.org/microsites/set-in-style/


----------



## wintotty

Here are some pics of the ear studs I received today with some of my alhambra items. Turquoise on ear studs are much darker than my other turquoise items. Even though they have different metal color, I think they are small enough to go with other turquoise x wg items. But they especially look great with mop x yg items here.....


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  They're gorgeous, I've never seen such a dark color turquoise before.  

I'm still thinking about the ear studs or ear clips. Not sure yet...


----------



## wintotty

kim_mac said:


> definitely #4 (pendant) and #1 if you're matchy-matchy or #3 if you're not.



I've been thinking about that combination, but I think it is going to be too matchy-matchy, especially with my BTF BUTTERFLY RING


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Here are some pics of the ear studs I received today with some of my alhambra items. Turquoise on ear studs are much darker than my other turquoise items. Even though they have different metal color, I think they are small enough to go with other turquoise x wg items. But they especially look great with mop x yg items here.....


 wow, they are so dark! Yet light next to your lapis pendant. I need the MOP bracelet! I just bought a Chanel bag tonight. I hate this increase!


----------



## boje60

wintotty said:


> Here are some pics of the ear studs I received today with some of my alhambra items. Turquoise on ear studs are much darker than my other turquoise items. Even though they have different metal color, I think they are small enough to go with other turquoise x wg items. But they especially look great with mop x yg items here.....
> 
> I love your collection. Since they are going to be discontinuing the turquoise, I would keep the ear studs as they will become harder and harder to find.


----------



## rengb6

svenesaes said:


> Thanks! Wishful thinking on my part, but makes sense since I'm sure all the hedge fund managers in Greenwich would be able to plunk down cold hard cash!



I recently asked them and yes they do offer one. You get to set the terms and they'll approve if its acceptable!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices. 
I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
I should stop now!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!



Great pieces!!  Congratulations!  I have a WG/MOP and WG/Turq that I wear together and I like the way it looks.   Do you have other pieces?


----------



## Bethc

wintotty said:


> NOOOOO......now you are making me want the onyx bracelet to go with my mop bracelet:devil::devil:



Me too!!!


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!



I would say pendant;  then you have ears, neck,  and wrist covered!  But if you are into bracelets more,  get the second bracelet.  Either will go nicely


----------



## Minda

*sjunky1*3 - Congrats! I have the exact pair of earrings as you! You will gets lots of use out of them I promise! They are so versatile for day or night!


----------



## sugar20

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!



I love the combination MOP 2 motiv earrings + MOP bracelet


----------



## svenesaes

rengb6 said:


> I recently asked them and yes they do offer one. You get to set the terms and they'll approve if its acceptable!



Thank you!!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!


 
Yay!  You got the earrings you wanted!!!!  If you wear bracelets...get another.  



wintotty said:


> Here are some pics of the ear studs I received today with some of my alhambra items. Turquoise on ear studs are much darker than my other turquoise items. Even though they have different metal color, I think they are small enough to go with other turquoise x wg items. But they especially look great with mop x yg items here.....


 
Wow they are dark, but soooo pretty!!!



wintotty said:


> I just received the sweet clover ear studs in turquoise x yg. They are really pretty and I love how they sit on my ears. But I'm still a little uncertain if I will keep them. I'm planning to get 2 sweet alhambra items before the price increase and keep going back and forth of what to get. My options are:
> 
> 1)ear studs butterfly turq x wg
> 2)ear studs clover turq x yg
> 3)ear studs clover mop x wg
> 4)pendant butterfly turq x wg
> 
> I'm thinking the combination of :
> 
> - 4 & 3
> - 2 & 4 (will layer my dbty yg pendant)
> - 1 & 4
> 
> BTW I always wear my platinum ER, YG love bangle, and dbty YG.
> Anyone has any suggestion?


 
What about 2 & 3?


----------



## Bethc

After seeing all of the new purchases here, I went to see my SA today...  we tried on all of the different ear studs, ear clips and even an onyx bracelet.  In the end, even though I wanted to get something she was really honest in saying that there was nothing that I  "needed" right now.

She was right, of course, while she would have sold me whatever I wanted, I didn't get anything.  I'll save the $ and put it towards something else, maybe pave diamond ear clips at some point 

Also, I also asked about Turquoise and she hasn't heard anything about it being retired.  She looked and there is plenty in the inventory system.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Beth,* it sounds as though you have an excellent SA.


----------



## sbelle

I just love all the action going on in this thread!   So many beautiful purchases!!

I did a little pre-increase shopping myself recently -- I got a 20 motif black onyx necklace.  I already have a 10 motif and wanted to be able wear the 10 and 20 hooked together.


----------



## Bethc

Wow, I loved the way the onyx looked today!!  A 30 motif must be fabulous!


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies. These are my only 2 peices. I want more! lol
Today I wore a pendant necklace to get a feel if I would wear the VCA one. It whas ok, I only wear them when going out though. HMM. Maybe another bracelet as I love black and white together. It is very Chanel! LOL.
I am excited for the earrings!

Sbelle, can't wait to see your 30 incher. LOL.
Onyx is gorgeous Beth, you sure you don't want one? 
I want a BTF ring, but my fingers are super fat now. How would that work when they slim down?


----------



## Ascella

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!


Hi, can I ask if you find the earrings to be heavy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 - congrats on your beautiful pieces.  would you indulge us with some modeling pics?  i think a yg mop bracelet would be sooo chanel and decadent to pair with with your yg onyx bracelet and look spectacular with your earrings.  the pendant is nice for everyday wear but 2 bracelets would look extra special -- like those earrings.  

everyone is killing me with their gorgeous purchases -- must resist...must resist...


----------



## sjunky13

Ascella said:


> Hi, can I ask if you find the earrings to be heavy? Thanks in advance.


 Hello. I haven't worn them yet. I really hope not. I have the large Cartier hoops and they are quite heavy. Wore them once and then felt the weight. I do not think these are heavy at all. But they might be tight. I tried on ones in the store and they were loose.Maybe because they have been worn a lot? I tried these on and they feel tight on my left ear. I guess they could adjust if for me. 
Peppers has these earrings and she said they are great and comfortable.

Are you thinking of them?


----------



## Minda

The 2 motif earrings are comfortable and not too heavy. I can wear them for 6 to 8 hours no problem. I tried the 4 motif alhambra earrings and you could see the weight stretching my ear lobe downwards. I couldn't even last 5 minutes in those!


----------



## peppers90

^^. I agree!  My two motif are as comfortable as my super earclips-
you can wear them for long periods of time.

*sbelle*-  Congrats on your 20 motif onyx. . I would
like to see it with your 10-  I bet it is quite dramatic!!


----------



## peppers90

Sorry, double post...


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> sjunky13 - congrats on your beautiful pieces.  would you indulge us with some modeling pics?  i think a yg mop bracelet would be sooo chanel and decadent to pair with with your yg onyx bracelet and look spectacular with your earrings.  the pendant is nice for everyday wear but 2 bracelets would look extra special -- like those earrings.
> 
> everyone is killing me with their gorgeous purchases -- must resist...must resist...


 Thank you. I will post some soon! I am thinking on the MOP bracelet. I think both together with LOve would look great!


----------



## Bethc

this thread is so dangerous!!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> this thread is so dangerous!!


 So true! Looking for Chanel bags to sell as I type. LOL


----------



## Bethc

^^^ lol, I've done that!  

I always say... Everybody has their thing... And I have everybody's!


----------



## Hermesaholic

i would love to see more pix posted.  i have trouble mixing things and get overwhelmed.  i love when i see someone walking down the sidewalk with two or three necklaces and earrings and so on but i need inspirational photos!


----------



## sjunky13

The way I look at it, VCA is meant to be playfull and mixed and matched. In the old thread Sbelle had 3 10 inchers linked together. That looked amazing.
I think that is what is fun and addictive about this line... you keep building and building. The more the better. LOL.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> The way I look at it, VCA is meant to be playfull and mixed and matched. In the old thread Sbelle had 3 10 inchers linked together. That looked amazing.
> I think that is what is fun and addictive about this line... you keep building and building. The more the better. LOL.




Where would the 30 inch hit? belt buckle?


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> Where would the 30 inch hit? belt buckle?


 Hi, she had it all layered. It looked wonderfull!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Where would the 30 inch hit? belt buckle?



Actually, 30 inch is not that long. My 20 motif is on the shorter side, 31.5 inch, and it hits right at the tip of the sternum (xiphoid process to be exact). 
*
*


----------



## thimp

For all the ladies who have the 20 motif, could you please tell me what is the actual length of your necklace? Mine is 31.5 inch, and I feel that it is a tad on the short side. I'm thinking of adding an extra link in between each motif. TIA.


----------



## sin vergüenza

wintotty said:


> Here are some pics of the ear studs I received today with some of my alhambra items. Turquoise on ear studs are much darker than my other turquoise items. Even though they have different metal color, I think they are small enough to go with other turquoise x wg items. But they especially look great with mop x yg items here.....


 
wintotty - these turquoise earstuds are stunning! Love love all your combinations together!


----------



## sin vergüenza

I have been trying not to look too hard at all the goodies posted on this thread! Way too many ideas get in my head.

Anyway, after minor adjustments on the vintage Alhambra earclips in MOP/YG that I bought a few weeks ago, (my first VCA piece), the left earclip continued to be very uncomfortable so, my SA and I decided that earclips just don't work for me. I got a store credit and decided to spend a little more and got the 10 motif YG/MOP necklace instead.

I loved the earclips so much - the size was perfect - so I was thinking "what earrings to wear?" When I saw wintottys earstuds in turquoise/YG alarm bells just went off. These will be my next purchase - but after the increase!  At least, they are less expensive than the 10 motif so the increase is less painful.


----------



## sin vergüenza

BTW - totally agreee that extenders are SA specific. I needed a two inch extension in the back and it was free of charge. I'm under the impression that it won't be removable, however.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi sjunky,
> 
> I measured it at around 6.5 inches. Here's a pic for reference . . . sorry for the blurry pic!



Pls, can you tell me how much it cost ??


----------



## Ascella

sjunky13 said:


> Hello. I haven't worn them yet. I really hope not. I have the large Cartier hoops and they are quite heavy. Wore them once and then felt the weight. I do not think these are heavy at all. But they might be tight. I tried on ones in the store and they were loose.Maybe because they have been worn a lot? I tried these on and they feel tight on my left ear. I guess they could adjust if for me.
> Peppers has these earrings and she said they are great and comfortable.
> 
> Are you thinking of them?


I have been looking at them for a while, these earrings really look fantastic, but have been afraid that I will find them to be uncomfortable. Thanks for the reply, although I was almost secretly hoping that you would say that they are not very comfy for my wallet's sake . In any case, I don't think I will get them that soon.


----------



## thimp

Another question. To all the ladies with the Lotus ring: How often do you wear this ring? Does it get in the way, caught in your hair, clothes, etc? Is it comfortable to wear? TIA!


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Another question. To all the ladies with the Lotus ring: How often do you wear this ring? Does it get in the way, caught in your hair, clothes, etc? Is it comfortable to wear? TIA!



I have the Lotus, and I wear it a few days a week. I wear it in 1 finger (when I tried wearing it with 2 fingers, one of my fingers can't move that much).

It doesn't get caught in my hair, but if you are wearing cashmere sweaters or knits, it might get caught in there. I love my ring a lot, and it is quite comfortable, you will notice it when you wear it because it is a little bit heavy on the fingers.


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> ^^^ lol, I've done that!
> 
> I always say... Everybody has their thing... And I have everybody's!


 
LOL :lolots:

Pave earclips sound fabulous!!!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I just love all the action going on in this thread! So many beautiful purchases!!
> 
> I did a little pre-increase shopping myself recently -- I got a 20 motif black onyx necklace. I already have a 10 motif and wanted to be able wear the 10 and 20 hooked together.


 
  Congrats!


----------



## Francesca1234

Trying to decide between VCA Vintage earclips and Verdura Pinwheel earclips...what do you think of Verdura? Very confusing with the diamonds...their two year old press release says the diamonds are EF, VVS, however, the SA said they are F-G, VVS


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> Trying to decide between VCA Vintage earclips and Verdura Pinwheel earclips...what do you think of Verdura? Very confusing with the diamonds...their two year old press release says the diamonds are EF, VVS, however, the SA said they are F-G, VVS




i am not familiar with the pinwheel?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Francesca1234 said:


> Trying to decide between VCA Vintage earclips and Verdura Pinwheel earclips...what do you think of Verdura? Very confusing with the diamonds...their two year old press release says the diamonds are EF, VVS, however, the SA said they are F-G, VVS



Can you post comparison pics? I have not seen the pinwheel either. Sounds interesting...


----------



## kohl_mascara

crispedrosa said:


> pls, can you tell me how much it cost ??



$950


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thank you! I love this bracelet but with butterfly, now I have to think where I can order this , because I'm from Spain and unfortunately there isn't boutiques here  
what I can do?


----------



## sjunky13

Ascella said:


> I have been looking at them for a while, these earrings really look fantastic, but have been afraid that I will find them to be uncomfortable. Thanks for the reply, although I was almost secretly hoping that you would say that they are not very comfy for my wallet's sake . In any case, I don't think I will get them that soon.


 I totally understand! I went for them now because after the 23% increase, I would of been pissed!


----------



## j0s1e267

Hi ladies!  It has been a long time since I have been on this thread.  The last time I was here, my last VCA purchase was the VCA Perlee bracelet (no diamonds) in RG.  If anyone is wondering about how versatile it is, it is great and I wear it all the time.

Since then, I have gotten my Lotus   Some of you may remember that THE Lotus Ring was my HG and I have been wanting to get that ring for the longest time.

Late last Novemeber, I got the small Lotus pendant with a snake chain.  So yay!  Finally, my Lotus!  I was debating between the small Lotus pendant and the small Cosmos pendant and at that time, the small Lotus pendant won out.  It is very pretty and easy to wear.  I just don't care for the snake chain catching on my short hair 

But I could not get the small Cosmos pendant out of my head.  Like what every VCA addict does, it was time to get rid of some stuff to garner more funds for VCA  

In May, I finally took the plunge and bought the small Cosmos pendant.  Unfortunately, I found some rough edges on the stationary pin, at the tip and when the pin joins the joint on my pendant and it was pulling on my clothes   So I asked my SA to bring in another small Cosmos pendant in for comparison.  While waiting, I started to wonder if I should have used the money spent on the small Cosmos pendant towards my HG i.e. THE Lotus Ring.  The upcoming price increase sure did not help either .....

Before I know it, the small Cosmos pendant went back to the store and an order for THE Lotus Ring in my size was placed.  I have had THE Lotus Ring for a little over a week now and I can't say that I am feeling the same level of enthusiasm, happiness and love for it as I did two years ago 

*thimp*, to answer your question, I don't find THE Lotus Ring pulling on my hair or clothes.  It is definitely more comfortable worn close then open.  If you are just modelling the ring when worn open, you may notice one of the leaves poking into your skin.  This has been raised before in the old thread and another TPFer was able to get VCA make some adjustments.  But when wearing the open ring out and about, I do not notice any discomfort.  So if it bothers you, do think twice as my SA was quite adamnant that VCA will not make any adjustmjents.  That said, given my very low key casual lifestyle, I don't think I will reach for THE Lotus Ring much.  Yes it is a versatile ring, an extremely GORGEOUS BLINGY ring but I just don't see myself wearing it to wherever.  I won't feel comfortable and will be very self conscious about wearing it too.  USD25K is just too much to have sitting around in the safe just for special occasions.  If I have USD25K "spare change" lying around then that will be a different story 

So for now, I think my HG - THE Lotus Ring is going back to the store.  Thanks for reading my VCA saga.


----------



## Bethc

It's great to "see" you, welcome back!  Wow, that is some story... now, what are you going to get instead??


I did try the Lotus and the Cosmos rings when I bought my Butterflies, I just loved the Butterflies, so I didn't have to make the big decision.  I do wear the ring everyday, no matter what.  As you said $20K (now, $22K and soon to be more), is too much to have just sitting in the safe.


----------



## j0s1e267

Thanks *Bethc*!  I have been following your purchases   Your Turquoise 20 motif is FABULOUS!  

You won't believe me but I don't seem to have any strong inclinations towards any VCA items.  I know that the price increase for the Alhambra range is going to be crazy but since I have quite a few Alhambra pieces, I am trying to stay away.  That's not to say that I am not tempted by the Magic or Sweet bracelets after looking at all the wonderful layer pics 

I do like the WG Perlee with diamonds but I think I will be just as happy with a Cartier WG Love Bracelet so I doubt I will take the plunge.

It's GREAT that you wear your two Butterlies ring everyday.  I like it but it doesn't call out to me that much.  I want to have the special feeling of loving a piece before I take the plunge again.

Seriously, I have been happier with my past Hermes bag purchases (to the extent that the bag went to bed with me the first couple of nights, yeap between DH and me, LOL!)than what I felt with THE Lotus Ring.


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!!
Lol, I've never slept with a bag (even my birkins), but my Special Order did stay on my nightstand while I slept for the 1st few nights.... DH was ready to have me committed!

I've been struggling with the price increase too.  I feel like I just want one more thing, but in one of my other posts, even my SA was saying that I do not "need" anything...  talk about retail intervention!  I'm working on being "content" 

Once we get through this swell of puchasing, maybe we can all post what we have in our collections?  I feel like together we probably have more than the NY store!


----------



## j0s1e267

Hehehehehe, the first bag that went to bed with me was my Balenciaga Calcaire Twiggy   It was downhill from then!  My RG and Fuchsia Ostrich have been in bed with me.  Now if I don't have a new bag purchase in bed, my DH wonders if I am OK?  LOL!  But since my Balenciaga days, I have two cats now that occasionally sleep with us so I am more careful with my bags in bed.

I don't think we need anything, it's really a want.  Now that you mention it, I feel like I *want* the Magic bracelet in Turquoise, Grey MOP and Lapis and a Sweet bracelet for layering   Ahhhhhhh ... it never ends eh?

We have been talking about posting our collections since the old thread but never got around to doing it, we really should, it will be fun!


----------



## thimp

j0s1e267 said:


> *thimp*, to answer your question, I don't find THE Lotus Ring pulling on my hair or clothes.  It is definitely more comfortable worn close then open.  If you are just modelling the ring when worn open, you may notice one of the leaves poking into your skin.  This has been raised before in the old thread and another TPFer was able to get VCA make some adjustments.  But when wearing the open ring out and about, I do not notice any discomfort.  So if it bothers you, do think twice as my SA was quite adamnant that VCA will not make any adjustmjents.  That said, given my very low key casual lifestyle, I don't think I will reach for THE Lotus Ring much.  Yes it is a versatile ring, an extremely GORGEOUS BLINGY ring but I just don't see myself wearing it to wherever.  I won't feel comfortable and will be very self conscious about wearing it too.  USD25K is just too much to have sitting around in the safe just for special occasions.  If I have USD25K "spare change" lying around then that will be a different story
> 
> So for now, I think my HG - THE Lotus Ring is going back to the store.  Thanks for reading my VCA saga.



*j0s1e267*!! Thank you so much for your reply! Yes, I remember your deep love and saga with the Lotus ring in the old thread. I'm sorry to hear that the Lotus did not work for you. I think it is so easy to be seduced by big statement rings, and forget about daily life "wearability" of the piece itself. 

I truly ADORE the Lotus ring, but I feel that the Cosmos is more in sync with my very low key and casual life style.

Why is choosing a ring so much more difficult than choosing a birkin???


----------



## j0s1e267

Hi *thimp*!!!  Let's not forget the "pressure" with price increases!  I think "wearability" won't be such a concern if we have auto self replendishing money trees!!!!

The funny thing is that I don't miss the Cosmos pendant after I returned it so I guess that's that for me.

Well, for starters, regular leather Birkins don't cost 25 grand!  LOL!


----------



## thimp

j0s1e267 said:


> Hi *thimp*!!!  Let's not forget the "pressure" with price increases!  I think "wearability" won't be such a concern if we have auto self replendishing money trees!!!!
> 
> The funny thing is that I don't miss the Cosmos pendant after I returned it so I guess that's that for me.
> 
> *Well, for starters, regular leather Birkins don't cost 25 grand*!  LOL!



No, no, not the "regular" ones. 

I'm certain that the "price increase" is an evil ploy to get everyone to buy!

Will you purchasing any VCA to replace your Lotus credit return? Do you have any VCA ring in mind?


----------



## j0s1e267

Hahahahaha, even Croc is not even close and that's more damage compared to the Lotus 

My Lotus Ring was from NM so I will be able to get a full refund   For now, no more rings for me.  I have a very bad case of tendonitis which has caused my RHR finger to swell quite abit so that's another reason for me not to hold on to THE Lotus Ring.  Until I get hand surgery, I am not splurging on anymore rings, VCA or otherwise.

Contrary to what I mentioned earlier, I am now thinking of the Lucky and Sweet bracelets for layering.  Maybe throw in the Cartier WG Love bracelet ....   I think I will be happier with all these compared to just having THE Lotus Ring


----------



## sugar20

j0s1e267 said:


> I feel like I *want* the Magic bracelet in Turquoise, Grey MOP and Lapis



what is it? I have never heard about this one..


----------



## thimp

j0s1e267 said:


> Hahahahaha, even Croc is not even close and that's more damage compared to the Lotus
> 
> My Lotus Ring was from NM so I will be able to get a full refund   For now, no more rings for me.  I have a very bad case of tendonitis which has caused my RHR finger to swell quite abit so that's another reason for me not to hold on to THE Lotus Ring.  Until I get hand surgery, I am not splurging on anymore rings, VCA or otherwise.
> 
> Contrary to what I mentioned earlier, *I am now thinking of the Lucky and Sweet bracelets for layering. * Maybe throw in the Cartier WG Love bracelet ....   I think I will be happier with all these compared to just having THE Lotus Ring



I'm so very sorry to hear about your tendonitis. I wish you a smooth and quick recovery for your surgery. Yes, def. stay away from rings!

As for the bracelets... I love those bracelets! They are just the sweetest thing!


----------



## BabyK

My Vintage Alhambra mop necklace came!  Whoo hoo!  I'll post pics sometime this week.  I have so many pics on my camera I need to upload first.  Does anyone know whether the Sweet bracelets come in white gold?  I want to get one to match my necklace and the Sweet bracelets will the only ones that'll fit my tiny wrist.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, to update everyone on my bracelet debacle. Not my new pave bracelet but my vintage one...

It will be back this week sometime and it is FIXED!!!  YAY!!!!!! Free of charge too! I am beyond shocked. My SA is the BEST!!!

I thought for sure replacing a diamond would be $$$!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sugar20 said:


> what is it? I have never heard about this one..



I thought the lucky was the only one to have Lapis? My Magic WG is chalcedony, white MOP, gray MOP....

I would LOVE to see it with Lapis...wow! Maybe special order?


----------



## j0s1e267

Ooops, I meant the *Lucky Alhambra *bracelet with Turquoise, Grey MOP, White MOP and Lapis.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

j0s1e267 said:


> Ooops, I meant the *Lucky Alhambra *bracelet with Turquoise, Grey MOP, White MOP and Lapis.



Ah, so now special order.   Was excited for a moment.


----------



## thimp

thimp said:


> *For all the ladies who have the 20 motif, could you please tell me what is the actual length of your necklace?* Mine is 31.5 inch, and I feel that it is a tad on the short side. I'm thinking of adding an extra link in between each motif. TIA.



Bump.


----------



## peppers90

BabyK said:


> My Vintage Alhambra mop necklace came!  Whoo hoo!  I'll post pics sometime this week.  I have so many pics on my camera I need to upload first.  Does anyone know whether the Sweet bracelets come in white gold?  I want to get one to match my necklace and the Sweet bracelets will the only ones that'll fit my tiny wrist.



Hi *BabyK*  the only sweet that comes in white gold is with the turquoise butterfly.   I inquired about this last weekend.  I was hoping to get a WG clover, but it is not made.    Nor, is the turquoise clover.....


----------



## BabyK

ALLinTHEbag said:


> CONGRATS* BabyK*, cannot wait to see it!





peppers90 said:


> Hi *BabyK*  the only sweet that comes in white gold is with the turquoise butterfly.   I inquired about this last weekend.  I was hoping to get a WG clover, but it is not made.    Nor, is the turquoise clover.....




Thanks for the info Peppers!  This sucks... I really want a bracelet to match.  Although I wouldn't mind something in Turquoise.  I'll call my SA tomorrow to see if he can find one.  Or should I just get one in yg?  I've never really mixed wg and yg before.


----------



## Francesca1234

Has anyone ordered VCA from Neiman?  How have the earrings or jewelry been?  I ask because the SA told me if they have just one pair of earrings, they will send that one which has been tried on by many people. 

Is the quality  the same. Often, the better quality of jewels may be given to the boutique. If anyone has any experience let me know.
Fran


----------



## sjunky13

Francesca1234 said:


> Has anyone ordered VCA from Neiman? How have the earrings or jewelry been? I ask because the SA told me if they have just one pair of earrings, they will send that one which has been tried on by many people.
> 
> Is the quality the same. Often, the better quality of jewels may be given to the boutique. If anyone has any experience let me know.
> Fran


 I got my earrings from NM. They were tighter and I do not think tried on much , if at all. The earrings at the boutique had been tried on a lot. The fit much different, my sa said from being tried on a lot. 
You have to remember that the SA's in the boutiques wear the peices at work and then put them back. I found that shocking.


----------



## kohl_mascara

sjunky13 said:


> I got my earrings from NM. They were tighter and I do not think tried on much , if at all. The earrings at the boutique had been tried on a lot. The fit much different, my sa said from being tried on a lot.
> You have to remember that the SA's in the boutiques wear the peices at work and then put them back. I found that shocking.



 No way!  That is  . . . a very strange business practice.


----------



## peppers90

^^  YIKES!  Who would've thought the SAs would be wearing the *same* jewels they sell;  next time I know to clean my new earrings before popping them in!


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> No way!  That is  . . . a very strange business practice.


This happens a lot at stores. A few upscale stores that I know encourage their staff to play up the image of the store by wearing the products. Suppliers will also give big discounts to store staff to encourage them to wear their products


----------



## USCgerl

Here are my two lovely necklaces!  I got these and my mop clover earrings as my push present/xmas a few years ago.  I do wish they were a bit longer, but my SA then said NO! 

I very surprised to get both necklaces (let alone one!), but my husband did know I wanted to wear them together.  They get tangled up quite a bit though!


----------



## mewt

wow! it looks gorgeous against your pale skin. I really like them at that length on you! your SA is a good one.


----------



## Brennamom

Candice0985 said:


> This happens a lot at stores. A few upscale stores that I know encourage their staff to play up the image of the store by wearing the products. Suppliers will also give big discounts to store staff to encourage them to wear their products


 
Yup....too true.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> Yup....too true.




I dont have a problem with it--its jewelry not underwear and things look different on a person than on a tray or in a drawer.  I think it makes sense--


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I dont have a problem with it--*its jewelry not underwear* and things look different on a person than on a tray or in a drawer.  I think it makes sense--


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


>




 (funny mental imagery)


----------



## surfergirljen

USCgerl said:


> Here are my two lovely necklaces!  I got these and my mop clover earrings as my push present/xmas a few years ago.  I do wish they were a bit longer, but my SA then said NO!
> 
> I very surprised to get both necklaces (let alone one!), but my husband did know I wanted to wear them together.  They get tangled up quite a bit though!



SO pretty! I love that butterfly!! But I'm with you, I like things a bit longer - I always feel like they're choking me!    But they do look great on you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> This happens a lot at stores. A few upscale stores that I know encourage their staff to play up the image of the store by wearing the products. Suppliers will also give big discounts to store staff to encourage them to wear their products



Yeah, I understand that is a good business tactic.  It's a great way to advertise store wares. . .but I thought the sales people *purchased* the items before wearing them (hence the big employee discounts), not play dress up with store stock!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hermesaholic said:


> I dont have a problem with it--its jewelry not underwear and things look different on a person than on a tray or in a drawer.  I think it makes sense--



I guess I was under the impression the SAs purchased the jewelry they wore.  But I guess I'm the odd one out - I'm the anal customer that always asks for the brand new item from the back!

Buutt. . .I guess it makes sense.  I never could figure out how a sales person could afford the items they wore!  I guess it's on loan!


----------



## marialc121

I didn't know that as well!  I thought the jewelry that they wore were part of a uniform of some sort.   

*kohl*, I'm exactly like you!  I always ask for a new item from the back too.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I dont have a problem with it--its jewelry not underwear and things look different on a person than on a tray or in a drawer.  I think it makes sense--



 I agree. Doesn't bother me. They are very good about making adjustments and as I found out recently, fixing things free of charge. It's fine with me. Makes sense to me because some of the SA's in the NYC store were dripping in Alhambra my last excursion there. I know they have employee sales too where they can buy at a tremendous discount.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I agree. Doesn't bother me. They are very good about making adjustments and as I found out recently, fixing things free of charge. It's fine with me. Makes sense to me because some of the SA's in the NYC store were dripping in Alhambra my last excursion there. I know they have employee sales too where they can buy at a tremendous discount.



to be honest the SA's I know own their jewelry.


----------



## swisshera

what if you want a piece that they are wearing but it is the last piece (which is on the SA)? do they just go to the back, take it off and present it to you? I have hard time imagining it.


----------



## USCgerl

surfergirljen said:


> SO pretty! I love that butterfly!! But I'm with you, I like things a bit longer - I always feel like they're choking me!    But they do look great on you!



EXACTLY...I just wish they were hanging a lil bit longer!   BTW, I admire your exquisite taste in jewelery!



Thank you mewt!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> to be honest the SA's I know own their jewelry.



I think so, too. Once, I saw all of the SAs in the VCA store wearing the same socrates ring. It was the cutest thing! Like a sisterhood.


----------



## wintotty

I called several NM stores to see the items I'm looking for and most of the Sweet Collection are gone!!! It's CRAZY!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> I called several NM stores to see the items I'm looking for and most of the Sweet Collection are gone!!! It's CRAZY!




I think they are hiding inventory for the big price increase. I bet the stores will get "tons of inventory" July 1st. Hmmm.....


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> I called several NM stores to see the items I'm looking for and most of the Sweet Collection are *gone*!!! It's CRAZY!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think they are hiding inventory for the big price increase. I bet the stores will get "tons of inventory" July 1st. Hmmm.....



Or aaarrrrre they.....?

AiTB, I immediately thought of you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Or aaarrrrre they.....?
> 
> AiTB, I immediately thought of you!



 Yep, I said it. lol   We will have to wait and see


----------



## wintotty

I don't really think NM's hiding the pieces, but maybe VCA is not sending many pieces to NM before price increase. Some SA mentioned that they haven't gotten any new pieces for a while and suspect that's what VCA is doing. 

Anyway, I recently received:
-sweet turq x yg clover ear studs
-sweet mop x wg clover ear studs

I'm trying to keep just one of these ear studs, turq x yg pops more but mop x wg is more sophisticated/versatile..... kind of leaning towards mop x wg.

I have 2 pieces coming to me soon:
-vintage onyx x yg bracelet
-lucky turq x wg 1 motif pendant

Now I bought and returned the lucky turq x wg pendant a while ago when I purchased the BTF ring, thinking I won't wear it as much. But now the VCA is retiring the turquoise butterfly motif due to the difficulty finding good turquoise to make butterfly motif, I want to give it another shot. Will see how it goes. If this one doesn't work, I'll get the sweet turq x wg butterfly pendant for sure.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, I asked this before but nobody answered me 

I´m from Spain and here there isn´t boutiques, anybody know where I can order a bracelet? any email address may be helpful 
thanks!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wintotty said:


> I don't really think NM's hiding the pieces, but maybe VCA is not sending many pieces to NM before price increase. Some SA mentioned that they haven't gotten any new pieces for a while and suspect that's what VCA is doing.
> 
> Anyway, I recently received:
> -sweet turq x yg clover ear studs
> -sweet mop x wg clover ear studs
> 
> I'm trying to keep just one of these ear studs, turq x yg pops more but mop x wg is more sophisticated/versatile..... kind of leaning towards mop x wg.
> 
> I have 2 pieces coming to me soon:
> -vintage onyx x yg bracelet
> -lucky turq x wg 1 motif pendant
> 
> Now I bought and returned the lucky turq x wg pendant a while ago when I purchased the BTF ring, thinking I won't wear it as much. But now the VCA is retiring the turquoise butterfly motif due to the difficulty finding good turquoise to make butterfly motif, I want to give it another shot. Will see how it goes. If this one doesn't work, I'll get the sweet turq x wg butterfly pendant for sure.



oohh please, pics!! they must be wonderful


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, I asked this before but nobody answered me
> 
> I´m from Spain and here there isn´t boutiques, anybody know where I can order a bracelet? any email address may be helpful
> thanks!!




I bought my first piece at a jeweler in Barcelona. It's been a crazy ride since then.


----------



## beachy10

My frivole earrings came today. Thought I would post my other earrings too. I had the onyx motif removed and made into a separate pair of earrings. I love the look of the white MOP and grey MOP together! They were too heavy before with the 3 motif but 2 motif is just right.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Beautiful, *Beachy!*  Did you have VCA do the work on the earrings?  Did you do just posts on them.  Fabulous idea!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> My frivole earrings came today. Thought I would post my other earrings too. I had the onyx motif removed and made into a separate pair of earrings. I love the look of the white MOP and grey MOP together! They were too heavy before with the 3 motif but 2 motif is just right.


Looks great! I see one onyx and one grey large. Is it my monitor that is off? 

Regarding NM. I ordered a MOP 5 motif bracelet and they have to make me one. There are inly 4 in the entire NM company and they are all  on hold.
They locked the price in for me, even if it is done after July1st.

Now I want a Frivole ring thanks to Peppers , or was it beachy? 
The pic with the beautifull MOP and ONYX bracelets together! I can't keep track, everyone's things are wonderfull!


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Beautiful, *Beachy!* Did you have VCA do the work on the earrings? Did you do just posts on them. Fabulous idea!


 
I just had my local jeweler do it. Too much hassle to get to VCA, not knowing if they would or wouldn't do it, what they'd charge, etc and I wasn't going to mail them back east to my SA and deal with potentially getting lost, etc. The studs have basic posts, no clips.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

beachy10 said:


> I just had my local jeweler do it. Too much hassle to get to VCA, not knowing if they would or wouldn't do it, what they'd charge, etc and I wasn't going to mail them back east to my SA and deal with potentially getting lost, etc. The studs have basic posts, no clips.



Makes sense to me.  I can only imagine how much VCA would have charged.  Would you mind showing a picture of the back of the earrings?  I think it's a great idea!  And, I just may steal it!


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Makes sense to me. I can only imagine how much VCA would have charged. Would you mind showing a picture of the back of the earrings? I think it's a great idea! And, I just may steal it!


 
Here you go!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Looks good, *Beachy.*  Thank you!


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> Looks great! I see one onyx and one grey large. Is it my monitor that is off?
> 
> Regarding NM. I ordered a MOP 5 motif bracelet and they have to make me one. There are inly 4 in the entire NM company and they are all  on hold.
> They locked the price in for me, even if it is done after July1st.
> 
> Now I want a Frivole ring thanks to Peppers , or was it beachy?
> The pic with the beautifull MOP and ONYX bracelets together! I can't keep track, everyone's things are wonderfull!




Frivole ring is very pretty, I actually like and wear more than the lotus ring.

It seems like most NM has only bracelet from sweet collection. Boutiques has pretty much everything, but they only do store credit, so I prefer to get them from NM, in case I don't like them.


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> Frivole ring is very pretty, I actually like and wear more than the lotus ring.
> 
> It seems like most NM has only bracelet from sweet collection. Boutiques has pretty much everything, but they only do store credit, so I prefer to get them from NM, in case I don't like them.


 
Betteridge lets you return.


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> My frivole earrings came today. Thought I would post my other earrings too. I had the onyx motif removed and made into a separate pair of earrings. I love the look of the white MOP and grey MOP together! They were too heavy before with the 3 motif but 2 motif is just right.



I like your idea *beachy10*  like getting two pair of earrings for the price of one!  They look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Frivole ring is very pretty, I actually like and wear more than the lotus ring.
> 
> It seems like most NM has only bracelet from sweet collection. Boutiques has pretty much everything, but they only do store credit, so I prefer to get them from NM, in case I don't like them.


 Not only that, but if something goes wrong, breaks etc. My sa will send it for repair for me and NM covers the purchase better. IMO.
Worth paying tax for, IMO.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Wow Beachy10, LOVE it!!! What a great idea!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

I was wondering if there were any VCA addicts out there who had a 10 motif necklace that was unaltered and if so, how long is it?  Same for the 20 motif.

I know how long they are _supposed_ to be, but I just recently tried some on in a boutique and the mop was 16" and the onyx was 17."  I have been told that they can vary a few centimeters, but this is a big difference and I was curious if others had noticed this as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Hermesaholic

tbbbjb said:


> I was wondering if there were any VCA addicts out there who had a 10 motif necklace that was unaltered and if so, how long is it?  Same for the 20 motif.
> 
> I know how long they are _supposed_ to be, but I just recently tried some on in a boutique and the mop was 16" and the onyx was 17."  I have been told that they can vary a few centimeters, but this is a big difference and I was curious if others had noticed this as well.  Thanks!



10 motif 16.5"


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> I was wondering if there were any VCA addicts out there who had a 10 motif necklace that was unaltered and if so, how long is it?  Same for the 20 motif.
> 
> I know how long they are _supposed_ to be, but I just recently tried some on in a boutique and the mop was 16" and the onyx was 17."  I have been told that they can vary a few centimeters, but this is a big difference and I was curious if others had noticed this as well.  Thanks!



I have this very same question! There seem to be a big variable in the length of these necklaces. 

My 10 motif, wg, mop is 17 inches
My 20 motif, wg, mop is 31.5 inches


----------



## Hermesaholic

its very weird. the motifs should all be EXACTLY the same.  Thus the only difference should be in links in the chain.  The bracelets are 7 1/2 inches and the reason you cant typically wear two as a necklace is because 15 inches is too short.  My SA said the necklaces are 16.5 (16 is a little short for some depending on the neck) so you get more play with 16.5.


And I am feeling very addicted to anything VCA these days........................Nothing else is doing it for me!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> its very weird. the motifs should all be EXACTLY the same.  Thus the only difference should be in links in the chain.  The bracelets are 7 1/2 inches and the reason you cant typically wear two as a necklace is because 15 inches is too short.  My SA said the necklaces are 16.5 (16 is a little short for some depending on the neck) so you get more play with 16.5.
> 
> 
> *And I am feeling very addicted to anything VCA these days........................Nothing else is doing it for me!*



You said it! LOL. 

Ok. Now the length. I have studied this issue greatly. Yes, I am very OCD.  The motifs are exactly the same size. And the number of links between the 10 motif and the 20 motif are exactly the same--11 to be exact. It is the actual size of the link itself that varies, not within the necklace itself, but between 2 different necklaces. 

My 10 motif have larger link size than my 20 motif. Go figure.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> You said it! LOL.
> 
> Ok. Now the length. I have studied this issue greatly. Yes, I am very OCD.  The motifs are exactly the same size. And the number of links between the 10 motif and the 20 motif are exactly the same--11 to be exact. It is the actual size of the link itself that varies, not within the necklace itself, but between 2 different necklaces.
> 
> My 10 motif have larger link size than my 20 motif. Go figure.



wow!  are they all that way or is a  year/time of manufacture thing?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> wow!  are they all that way or is a  year/time of manufacture thing?



I have no idea! LOL. My 10 motif and 20 motif have different dates of purchased on the Authenticity Certificate card, but only by one month.


----------



## Francesca1234

Interested in the VCA 3 MOTIF MOP Earclips in White/Onyx/Grey. I would like to know if they become heavy as you wear them or hurt after hours of wear.  I need some feedback.


----------



## wintotty

So I just received the vintage onyx bracelet, and compared the length with my MOP bracelet. Onyx one is a little longer than MOP one! I counted the links and there are 9 links between the motifs, and where it attaches the clasp one side has 2 links and the other has 3 links for both Onyx and MOP. So just like someone suggested above, it must be the length of links that are changed/not uniform. It is kind of amazing the jewelry house like VCA is very casual about the detail like this.

FYI, MOP was purchased about a year ago, so it's not like they are produced in a completely different time.


----------



## kimber418

Perhaps it is because these pieces are all hand made and that means that there will be slight variances in the links. ANother possibilty is that after a piece has been worn a year or longer it has a slight breaking in and the links stretch a tiny bit.  Not in a bad way but it just happens..........just a thought.


----------



## wintotty

kimber,

Maybe, but I don't know if VCA makes these links by hand? They probably assemble the links to the motif by hand but not sure if the links are made by hand. And the onyx bracelet is the new bracelet and mop is 1 year old, so stretching theory doesn't work in my case. I'm not upset or anything, but rather surprised by the size differences.


----------



## mewt

the stub coming out of the onyx bracelet seems to protrude more! like, it's a whole circle out, while on the MOP bracelet it's more of a half-circle (the part where the motif connects to a link). so they may have changed up the execution a little over the year! they're both very pretty, and dainty!


----------



## Bethc

We've measured them new and there are differences in length.  I tried on a 10 motif that was choking me, but another one fit fine.  We compared the 2 side by side and it was easy to see that the motifs didn't line up, but I didn't look closely to see what was causing the differences.


----------



## wintotty

Another question....when gold patina, do they get yellower? My MOP bracelet is much yellower than the onyx bracelet, which has more of a beige-y yellow gold. And the marks on the motifs are different.

mop: "VCA 750 C"  s/n: 107648
onyx: "VCA G750"  s/n: JB078355

Should I be concerned that one of these are fake and someone returned the fake item to NM?


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> Another question....when gold patina, do they get yellower? My MOP bracelet is much yellower than the onyx bracelet, which has more of a beige-y yellow gold. And the marks on the motifs are different.
> 
> mop: "VCA 750 C" s/n: 107648
> onyx: "VCA G750" s/n: JB078355
> 
> Should I be concerned that one of these are fake and someone returned the fake item to NM?


 
Mine say:
MOP VCA G750 JB101492
Onyx VCA G750 JB062925

Also note that I bought both bracelets within 3 week period. 

They are both the same length and same color YG. Does one feel heavier than the other or feel fake? Did you get an authenticity card?


----------



## ofraredevice

wintotty said:


> Another question....when gold patina, do they get yellower? My MOP bracelet is much yellower than the onyx bracelet, which has more of a beige-y yellow gold. And the marks on the motifs are different.
> 
> mop: "VCA 750 C"  s/n: 107648
> onyx: "VCA G750"  s/n: JB078355
> 
> Should I be concerned that one of these are fake and someone returned the fake item to NM?



Wintotty, I just looked at my onyx bracelet, purchased from a VCA boutique, and it looks exactly like yours. The prongs are a bit rounder, and the gold seems more "rosy" than the all yellow gold one I have. I really would not worry, I think different batches of gold will show slightly different characteristics. 

With regards to the serial number, VCA changed their serial number methods recently, maybe to keep fakers guessing? And they changed the Gold stamping to G750, as my SA informed me. Don't worry! Just enjoy your gorgeous pieces! Also, I don't know if you should post all your serial numbers online (maybe I'm just paranoid)?


----------



## Brennamom

ofraredevice said:


> Wintotty, I just looked at my onyx bracelet, purchased from a VCA boutique, and it looks exactly like yours. The prongs are a bit rounder, and the gold seems more "rosy" than the all yellow gold one I have. I really would not worry, I think different batches of gold will show slightly different characteristics.
> 
> With regards to the serial number, VCA changed their serial number methods recently, maybe to keep fakers guessing? And they changed the Gold stamping to G750, as my SA informed me. Don't worry! Just enjoy your gorgeous pieces! Also, I don't know if you should post all your serial numbers online (*maybe I'm just paranoid*)?



Sounds like we're all being a bit too....  We collect to enjoy, not dissect, no?  And yes, Ofraredevice, I think the ser# should be deleted, if not by editing, then ask a Mod.  We never really know who lurks here, and I'm afraid the astronomical price increase will just add to the proliferation of fakey-fakesters out there.  They don't need free ammunition.  Also, you can call VCA customer service, be transferred to the NYC boutique and ask them to confirm the serial number is legit, but it's a yes/no question, they won't divulge anymore than that, it has been my experience.  

Let's just have fun with the bling, life's too short


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I have noticed that my serial numbers differ dependent not only on when I bought them but where. If that makes any sense. I agree though. The numbers should be edited. I cringe when sellers list them on ebay. Only helps counterfeiters. 

Life is too short! A little bling never hurt anyone! Let's enjoy it!


----------



## Francesca1234

if there is a doubt about the bracelet bring it to VCA. One can never be too sure.  We should not shrug off her concerns. There was someone on Youtube whose husband bought her $1000 Louboutin shoes for her birthday at Saks. She showed them on youtube. Several people emailed her they were FAKES.  She laughed and said that's impossible. She bought them at Saks.  Now mind you this woman has a closet full of Louboutins...and she took them back and found out they were fake. It turns out someone had bought the shoes and retuned them. No one caught it.

She should dissect the jewelry. I do! First of all, I doubt the chain is handmade, but the chain is probably put on by hand. All top jewelers have their OWN MIX OF GOLD.  That's their color exclusive to them. VCA should have a standardized color of gold. It should be one gold color and not various shades of gold. That would be horrendously sloppy. The only thing they may have done is change the color of their gold. But whatever it is, it should be standard.  Tiffany last year changed their gold color to a very pale gold, which I think is awful. 

Items are made by hand, but they should not be off that much in length. Looks like several links. 

 If you are not happy, I would first of all bring it to VCA for authentication, and ask about the gold color, the size, etc. If you are not happy, return it.

I do see a difference in the circle links. One is a bit rounder than the other.  But it could be your new bracelet may be older or newer than the other.  You don't know the store's inventory.  Call VCA and ask these questions. They are valid.  Good luck!


----------



## hermes_fan

wintotty said:


> So I just received the vintage onyx bracelet, and compared the length with my MOP bracelet. Onyx one is a little longer than MOP one! I counted the links and there are 9 links between the motifs, and where it attaches the clasp one side has 2 links and the other has 3 links for both Onyx and MOP. So just like someone suggested above, it must be the length of links that are changed/not uniform. It is kind of amazing the jewelry house like VCA is very casual about the detail like this.
> 
> FYI, MOP was purchased about a year ago, so it's not like they are produced in a completely different time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing!  I bought my MOP YG bracelet a year ago and it's a half inch shorter than the black YG bracelet i bought last month from NM.  Was gonna have it shortened but it's no big deal...  very odd....


----------



## bluemoon123

After seeing so many gorgeous pieces, I could not help and order two items( 5 motif MOP bracelet in WG and MOP clover pendant in WG) -- try to beat the price increase.

FYI -- if you know what you want, my SA in NM can help you order it -- may take ~ 6 weeks. He can help to use 6 month equal payment zero interests if it helps ( inCircle member only I think).You can contact Trey @ 7044427900 (designer handbag), and tell him it's Jane referring you.


----------



## pond23

^ Great choices *bluemoon123*! The Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP bracelet is one of my favorite VCA pieces, along with the Magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP dangling earrings, the Magic multi-color long necklace, all of the Vintage Alhambra necklaces, ...


----------



## BabyK

bluemoon, I also ordered 2 pieces from NM today.  I purchased the Vintage mop necklace but i wanted to maybe layer it with the Sweet turq butterfly but I didn't know how it would look so I decided to buy it and see.  But my SA right now said there isn't any and that he'll order for me with the 6 months interest-free, so I said ok.  I asked how long, but he wasn't really sure.  Does it generally take 6 weeks?  If so, that's not so bad.  I was even thinking about cancelling it, but he did say I can return special orders.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

After my trip to NM earlier, I think I am officially done. Well, almost....I have a package coming from London next week. Will post pics soon....yay!


----------



## beachy10

bluemoon123 said:


> After seeing so many gorgeous pieces, I could not help and order two items( 5 motif MOP bracelet in WG and MOP clover pendant in WG) -- try to beat the price increase.
> 
> FYI -- if you know what you want, my SA in NM can help you order it -- may take ~ 6 weeks. He can help to use 6 month equal payment zero interests if it helps ( inCircle member only I think).You can contact Trey @ 7044427900 (designer handbag), and tell him it's Jane referring you.


 
That's what I did but I got 12 months no interest!


----------



## bluemoon123

BabyK said:


> bluemoon, I also ordered 2 pieces from NM today.  I purchased the Vintage mop necklace but i wanted to maybe layer it with the Sweet turq butterfly but I didn't know how it would look so I decided to buy it and see.  But my SA right now said there isn't any and that he'll order for me with the 6 months interest-free, so I said ok.  I asked how long, but he wasn't really sure.  *Does it generally take 6 weeks?*  If so, that's not so bad.  I was even thinking about cancelling it, but he did say I can return special orders.


 
BabyK, I am not sure whether it's 6 weeks in general, but that is what the manager for the jewelry dept told him. I was debating hard between Sweet  turq butterfly pendant and vintage MOP pendant.  I saw it in VCA boutique.  It's sooooo cute. But I am really outgrow this cute item already. To be realistic, I get vintage MOP pendant to go with bracelet.


----------



## bluemoon123

pond23 said:


> ^ Great choices *bluemoon123*! The Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP bracelet is one of my favorite VCA pieces, along with the Magic Alhambra 2 motif MOP dangling earrings, the Magic multi-color long necklace, all of the Vintage Alhambra necklaces, ...


 
Pond23, thanks, your list is amazing!!!


----------



## bluemoon123

beachy10 said:


> That's what I did but I got 12 months no interest!


wow, I didn't know there is 12 months deal. You must a huge purchase.


----------



## beachy10

bluemoon123 said:


> wow, I didn't know there is 12 months deal. You must a huge purchase.


 
No, it wasn't that large of a purchase but I asked the SA and he called the credit dept. and they agreed to do 12 months. Normally they only do it for $20K or more purchases. No way did I spend anywhere close to that.


----------



## BabyK

bluemoon123 said:


> BabyK, I am not sure whether it's 6 weeks in general, but that is what the manager for the jewelry dept told him. I was debating hard between Sweet  turq butterfly pendant and vintage MOP pendant.  I saw it in VCA boutique.  It's sooooo cute. But I am really outgrow this cute item already. To be realistic, I get vintage MOP pendant to go with bracelet.




I thought the same thing too!  It's cute now but later on I might think it's too cute.  But it's the only wg in the Sweet collection.  I'll decide when I get it.  I think for the bracelet I'll most likely keep though bc it's not so obvious.  I also wanted to get the 5 motif bracelet, but I'm almost certain it won't fit.  I could get it shorten but Nm is out of the way and VCA might charge me since I didn't purchase it from their store.  I don't know.  I have 2 weeks to make up my mind.  This price increase is so stressful!  LOL.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

A few new pieces...wanted to share...


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...



You have a gorgeous collection! TDF!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...




To die for elegant


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> You have a gorgeous collection! TDF!



Thank you *thimp* and *hermesaholic* ! I added the chalcedony and WG mop to my pave...I LOVE them layered!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

:banned:I think after the increase, VCA is going to become a rare buy for me. 23% is just insanity. I think I am done. Please note the date and time as I post this.


----------



## lubird217

I've enjoyed catching up on all the new purchases I've missed in the last few days I've been gone. I can't possibly comment on them all because it's just been a buzzing thread!

Congratulations everyone! There are so many beautiful new things added to so many collections. I'm in VCA heaven. I should just go curl up with my Set in Style book and see clovers in my dreams...


----------



## Bethc

Ok... I'm obsessed with the idea of the onyx 20 motif.  I just love the way it looks, but I just bought the 20 WG/Turq that I've wanted for a few years and I don't wear YG very much.  Should I try a 10 motif or bracelet to start?  For the price of the 20 motif, I could get the pave diamond earrings,   I'm just making myself crazy.


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...



Just gorgeous!  Luv your collection!


----------



## ofraredevice

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...



Wow, I LOVE that watch! It's gorgeous! I've been thinking about the regular bracelet watch in onyx (no diamonds), but I've been going back and forth about the wearability. Do you like the way it feels?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ofraredevice said:


> Wow, I LOVE that watch! It's gorgeous! I've been thinking about the regular bracelet watch in onyx (no diamonds), but I've been going back and forth about the wearability. Do you like the way it feels?




I am going to chime in and say -having tried it on---that it feels amazing on.  The onyx, mop and these open links with diamonds are like bracelets that happen to have a watch.  I have lusted after the black onyx version!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you *thimp* and *hermesaholic* ! I added the chalcedony and WG mop to my pave...I LOVE them layered!!!




I covet your wrists!


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...


 
*AiTB*!!!!  You got the watch!!! It is amazing in your picture!!!  Wear it in good health!

We are bracelet twins except for the pave....and oh how I lust for her!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Hermesaholic

mp4 said:


> *AiTB*!!!!  You got the watch!!! It is amazing in your picture!!!  Wear it in good health!
> 
> We are bracelet twins except for the pave....and oh how I lust for her!!!!  Congrats!




which do you have-if you dont mind me asking.  i am newly in love with these as i find the vintage alhambras too small in scale and these bracelet watches the best of both worlds-gorgeous bracelet with watch!


----------



## pond23

That Magic (?) Alhambra watch is amazing *ALLinTHEbag*! What a special piece! I would love, love, love to own one. Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

Allinthebag, your collection is just stunning.


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> :banned:I think after the increase, VCA is going to become a rare buy for me. 23% is just insanity. I think I am done. Please note the date and time as I post this.


It is such a massive increase! That is why I think that I will try and buy the 20 motif turquoise whilst in NYC, but a bit will have to go on credit and I will have to talk my hubby around. 
I don't want to call a store and make sure they hold one in case I don't go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone have a good rationale for this increase?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have a good rationale for this increase?



To stimulate sales?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> which do you have-if you dont mind me asking.  i am newly in love with these as i find the vintage alhambras too small in scale and these bracelet watches the best of both worlds-gorgeous bracelet with watch!



Do you happen to know the length of this watch/bracelet? I have super skinny wrist.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> To stimulate sales?




i know but after the increase?  isnt it counterproductive?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Do you happen to know the length of this watch/bracelet? I have super skinny wrist.




I dont.  Oh AllintheBag?????


----------



## beachy10

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have a good rationale for this increase?


 
Greed


----------



## hermes_fan

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have a good rationale for this increase?


 i've been told by a sr. employee that it's due to the price of gold and general currency upheaval...


----------



## wintotty

Big Congrats to Allinthebag!! All of your pieces are so Gorgeous!! I'm especially jealous over the pave bracelet!


----------



## ofraredevice

beachy10 said:


> Greed



I have a feeling its because Richemont owns VCA and Cartier and all other luxury jewelery brands and Richemont is continuing to add new VCA shops around the US and around the globe (lots of new VCA in Asia), and they need to maintain the status of VCA to not dilute the image. There's also rising costs of gold, of course. However, this is all just my opinion...

In a way, I wish VCA stayed a small little jewelery shop in Manhattan and Paris  Many of the boutiques I've been to and purchased items from don't have the same magic as my first time in the VCA next to Bergdorf's.


----------



## wintotty

Well so I received 2 more pieces from NM, yellow gold alhambra bracelet and the Magic butterfly pendant in turq x wg. I really don't know what to do... my thoughts are:

-pendant: turquoise is a little more greenish than my ring. If worn, it is not noticeable difference. Is the butterfly motif just too much with the butterfly ring together? Should I go for a smaller sweet butterfly pendant? (BTW this magic pendant is sold out at VCA and NM right now)

-YG alhambra bracelet: I ordered this in because I decided to return the onyx bracelet. To me, onyx bracelet was a little too formal looking and didn't go with my casual outfit. Anyway, I happen to really like the yg bracelet to my surprise! 
Interestingly there are 11 chain links between each motif, my other bracelet has 9 links, but they are same length as a whole. My concern is, and also would love to hear from people who owns all gold bracelet, how does the links look where the clasp is attached. There are only 3 links attached for both ends that attach the clasp. So the distance of the motif is much shorter than the others, so 2 clovers at the clasp looks way closer, and doesn't look right. This is not the case with other bracelets I have, they all have the equal length between the motif. Does this mean they alter the bracelet for someone? Or does this particular model designed this way?? I would appreciate the opinions/insights on this.


----------



## peppers90

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...



Drop.dead.gorgeous!!!!  That is one of the most beautiful
watches I've ever seen!  Congrats


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Drop.dead.gorgeous!!!!  That is one of the most beautiful
> watches I've ever seen!  Congrats


Thank you!! I LOVE it!! It's a bracelet and watch in one.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Well so I received 2 more pieces from NM, yellow gold alhambra bracelet and the Magic butterfly pendant in turq x wg. I really don't know what to do... my thoughts are:
> 
> -pendant: turquoise is a little more greenish than my ring. If worn, it is not noticeable difference. Is the butterfly motif just too much with the butterfly ring together? Should I go for a smaller sweet butterfly pendant? (BTW this magic pendant is sold out at VCA and NM right now)
> 
> -YG alhambra bracelet: I ordered this in because I decided to return the onyx bracelet. To me, onyx bracelet was a little too formal looking and didn't go with my casual outfit. Anyway, I happen to really like the yg bracelet to my surprise!
> Interestingly there are 11 chain links between each motif, my other bracelet has 9 links, but they are same length as a whole. My concern is, and also would love to hear from people who owns all gold bracelet, how does the links look where the clasp is attached. There are only 3 links attached for both ends that attach the clasp. So the distance of the motif is much shorter than the others, so 2 clovers at the clasp looks way closer, and doesn't look right. This is not the case with other bracelets I have, they all have the equal length between the motif. Does this mean they alter the bracelet for someone? Or does this particular model designed this way?? I would appreciate the opinions/insights on this.


Wow, beautiful!!!  I want turquoise now.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I LOVE it!! It's a bracelet and watch in one.




Thimp asked earlier how long the bracelet watch was--can you measure it?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Big Congrats to Allinthebag!! All of your pieces are so Gorgeous!! I'm especially jealous over the pave bracelet!



Thank you!! I am torn on whether to keep both my pave bracelets now that I added the watch.  I just got my second pave back from repair.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I dont.  Oh AllintheBag?????



Approx 7.25 inches. It is not meant to be worn tight. It is a little bigger than my MOP version because it is meant to be worn more as a bracelet. I normally wear a 6-6.5 inch bracelet on my left hand but the watch is perfect.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> Just gorgeous!  Luv your collection!


Thank you *Bethc*!! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> Ok... I'm obsessed with the idea of the onyx 20 motif.  I just love the way it looks, but I just bought the 20 WG/Turq that I've wanted for a few years and I don't wear YG very much.  Should I try a 10 motif or bracelet to start?  For the price of the 20 motif, I could get the pave diamond earrings,   I'm just making myself crazy.


I am teetering on the fence of keeping my 20 motif Onyx but since I have the 16 motif Magic.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Approx 7.25 inches. It is not meant to be worn tight. It is a little bigger than my MOP version because it is meant to be worn more as a bracelet. I normally wear a 6-6.5 inch bracelet on my left hand but the watch is perfect.



I recall it fitting similar to the vintage alhambra bracelet loose and coming down onto my hand just a tiny bit


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ofraredevice said:


> Wow, I LOVE that watch! It's gorgeous! I've been thinking about the regular bracelet watch in onyx (no diamonds), but I've been going back and forth about the wearability. Do you like the way it feels?



Having owned the MOP version and now the diamond, it feels amazing on. Not like wearing a watch. I grab for it more than my Rolexes or any other watch and it is definitely a conversation starter.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am teetering on the fence of keeping my 20 motif Onyx but since I have the *16 motif Magic..*...




which one is this?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> *AiTB*!!!!  You got the watch!!! It is amazing in your picture!!!  Wear it in good health!
> 
> We are bracelet twins except for the pave....and oh how I lust for her!!!!  Congrats!



I lusted for the pave bracelet for two years. Almost bought it last year in Paris but ended up with the pave pendant and a MOP bracelet. I finally bought it and LOVE it. I ended up with two and debated making them into a necklace. Now that I have the watch, I don't know if I need both bracelets AND the watch? HELP ME!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> which one is this?



I have this in WG and YG.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> which one is this?


 

16 motif Magic long in WG.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have this in WG and YG.



is it the same as the picture I posted?  I want that so badly!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> is it the same as the picture I posted?  I want that so badly!


Yes, I just have it doubled in the case.  I wear the WG one a lot. I LOVE it. I know NM had two when I ordered mine.


----------



## birkingirl

Hermesaholic, I have the same as you posted and love it. It can be doubled up to have a layered look or worn long. I often move it around to match or contrast the color of my top. I wear it with my small lotus earclips and they work very well together. It took me a year to decide to get it and in the end my DH surprised me with it for our anniversary. I was too afraid to pull the trigger myself even though I normally buy my own jewelry.

Now I'm torn about getting a second one in YG with TE and carnelian. I keep thinking that it's too much to have the same look but in different colors. I just can't find something else with those colors that I like as much. Ugh, I'm making myself crazy thinking about it and the clock is ticking!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

birkingirl said:


> Hermesaholic, I have the same as you posted and love it. It can be doubled up to have a layered look or worn long. I often move it around to match or contrast the color of my top. I wear it with my small lotus earclips and they work very well together. It took me a year to decide to get it and in the end my DH surprised me with it for our anniversary. I was too afraid to pull the trigger myself even though I normally buy my own jewelry.
> 
> Now I'm torn about getting a second one in YG with TE and carnelian. I keep thinking that it's too much to have the same look but in different colors. I just can't find something else with those colors that I like as much. Ugh, I'm making myself crazy thinking about it and the clock is ticking!



The tigers eye and carnelian is amazing. I saw it at NM two months ago but turned it down since I have the Magic in both YG and WG already. If you want it, get it before the price goes up. I did the WG with payments/no interest through NM. Also got 4 points per dollar and a GC to use towards a bracelet.


----------



## birkingirl

Thanks! I thought I was nuts for thinking about getting the same style in a different color combination. Even the SA's tell me to go for something else but this is the one I like and I wear a lot of autumm colors especially in fall and winter. I'm going to check at my local NM to see if there is anything left


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have this in WG and YG.


 
After seeing this necklace in YG my VCA obsession started however I never ended up purchasing it. So lucky! Both YG and WG at TDF


----------



## Brennamom

birkingirl said:


> Hermesaholic, I have the same as you posted and love it. It can be doubled up to have a layered look or worn long. I often move it around to match or contrast the color of my top. I wear it with my small lotus earclips and they work very well together. It took me a year to decide to get it and in the end my DH surprised me with it for our anniversary. I was too afraid to pull the trigger myself even though I normally buy my own jewelry.
> 
> Now I'm torn about getting a second one in YG with TE and carnelian. I keep thinking that it's too much to have the same look but in different colors. I just can't find something else with those colors that I like as much. Ugh, I'm making myself crazy thinking about it and the clock is ticking!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> The tigers eye and carnelian is amazing. I saw it at NM two months ago but turned it down since I have the Magic in both YG and WG already. If you want it, get it before the price goes up. I did the WG with payments/no interest through NM. Also got 4 points per dollar and a GC to use towards a bracelet.



You KNOW she's right!!  Let me know if you want me to do some "local" checking!


----------



## peppers90

wintotty said:


> Well so I received 2 more pieces from NM, yellow gold alhambra bracelet and the Magic butterfly pendant in turq x wg. I really don't know what to do... my thoughts are:
> 
> -pendant: turquoise is a little more greenish than my ring. If worn, it is not noticeable difference. Is the butterfly motif just too much with the butterfly ring together? Should I go for a smaller sweet butterfly pendant? (BTW this magic pendant is sold out at VCA and NM right now)
> 
> -YG alhambra bracelet: I ordered this in because I decided to return the onyx bracelet. To me, onyx bracelet was a little too formal looking and didn't go with my casual outfit. Anyway, I happen to really like the yg bracelet to my surprise!
> Interestingly there are 11 chain links between each motif, my other bracelet has 9 links, but they are same length as a whole. My concern is, and also
> would love to hear from people who owns all gold bracelet, how does the link
> look where the clasp is attached. There are only 3 links attached for both ends that attach the clasp. So the distance of the motif is much shorter than the others, so 2 clovers at the clasp looks way closer, and doesn't look right. This is not the case with other bracelets I have, they all have the equal length between the motif. Does this mean they alter the bracelet for someone? Or does this particular model designed this way?? I would appreciate thopinions/insights on this.





*wintotty- I just purchased the all YG bracelet and mine has
9 links between the motifs.  And, it had three on each side of the clasp...*


----------



## wintotty

peppers90 said:


> *wintotty- I just purchased the all YG bracelet and mine has
> 9 links between the motifs.  And, it had three on each side of the clasp...*


*


Thank you! for letting me know, other PFer PMed me and she said the same thing! So I'm pretty certain this bracelet was altered for someone and the person returned it. I'm going to return this piece (not because this has 11 links in between, but because motifs are not placed equally), and try to get unaltered one...


Do you guys think the Lucky Butterfly pendant is too much to wear with the Lucky BTF Ring in the photo? Should I get the Sweet butterfly pendant instead since it is much smaller??????*


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> After seeing this necklace in YG my VCA obsession started however I never ended up purchasing it. So lucky! Both YG and WG at TDF



Thank you! I am not sure DH thinks that. He is hoping after the watch that I am done. In order to get the magic's, I had to give up my modern pieces but I do not regret it. I LOVE the magic. The variations of color, size....it just goes with everything!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Thank you! for letting me know, other PFer PMed me and she said the same thing! So I'm pretty certain this bracelet was altered for someone and the person returned it. I'm going to return this piece (not because this has 11 links in between, but because motifs are not placed equally), and try to get unaltered one...
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the Lucky Butterfly pendant is too much to wear with the Lucky BTF Ring in the photo? Should I get the Sweet butterfly pendant instead since it is much smaller??????




Not at all. You should see all the clovers I have on today.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not at all. You should see all the clovers I have on today.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


>



LOVE it!!


----------



## wintotty

Brennamom said:


>



HAHA! Yup my DH is Scots-Irish, so he should love all the clovers too!

I don't know for me, multiple clovers at once is perfectly fine but the butterflies??? not sure


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you! I am not sure DH thinks that. He is hoping after the watch that I am done. In order to get the magic's, I had to give up my* modern pieces* but I do not regret it. I LOVE the magic. The variations of color, size....it just goes with everything!!




what are modern pieces?


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> HAHA! Yup my DH is Scots-Irish, so he should love all the clovers too!
> 
> I don't know for me, multiple clovers at once is perfectly fine but the butterflies??? not sure



I think it would be FAB, but I'm partial to butterflies...


----------



## birkingirl

Brennamom said:


> You KNOW she's right!! Let me know if you want me to do some "local" checking!


 
I expect you to try and talk me off the ledge next week


----------



## Brennamom

birkingirl said:


> I expect you to try and talk me off the ledge next week



Who, me?  I have to live vicariously through _someone_...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> what are modern pieces?



The modern alhambra have smooth edges.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> what are modern pieces?



This is the only remaining modern piece I own.


----------



## mp4

Hermesaholic said:


> which do you have-if you dont mind me asking.  i am newly in love with these as i find the vintage alhambras too small in scale and these bracelet watches the best of both worlds-gorgeous bracelet with watch!



I have WG MOP and chalecondy 5 motif bracelets.

I vote that you keep both pave bracelets!  You could always have a few links added and wear them as a necklace....like you mentioned earlier.

All these reveals are KILLING me!!!!  DH said no more last night...since I've been whining that I've been on a spending rampage....he's trying to make me stick to my word.....who knew it would be so hard!!!


----------



## DCL

Hi all,

I will be making my first purchase before the price increase, but I have a question regarding the mini ear studs: 
I am looking at white gold mother of pearl or black onyx, but was told by a sales associate that black onyx only comes in yellow gold. When I look under the world prices posted here I do see white gold/black onyx mini ear studs.
Any input is really appreciated.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> This is the only remaining modern piece I own.




i love this line.  there is a mini pair in white gold with black mop i have been eye-ing on the Betteridge website


----------



## Brennamom

DCL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be making my first purchase before the price increase, but I have a question regarding the mini ear studs:
> I am looking at white gold mother of pearl or black onyx, but was told by a sales associate that black onyx only comes in yellow gold. When I look under the world prices posted here *I do see white gold/black onyx mini ear studs*.
> Any input is really appreciated.





Hermesaholic said:


> i love this line.  there is a *mini pair in white gold with black mop* i have been eye-ing on the Betteridge website



DCL, I think there's your answer...Hermesaholic is referring to the Modern style, while the YG is the beaded style IIRC...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> DCL, I think there's your answer...Hermesaholic is referring to the Modern style, while the YG is the beaded style IIRC...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> i love this line.  there is a mini pair in white gold with black mop i have been eye-ing on the Betteridge website



That is where I got the first pic. I used to have those in ear clips and the matching necklace. It was very heavy.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is where I got the first pic. I used to have those in ear clips and the matching necklace. It was very heavy.




WOW!  love the combo.  i have seen the 10 motif in gold with white mop at VCA a couple weeks ago.  magnificent


----------



## tbbbjb

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have a good rationale for this increase?



The exchange rate between the dollar to the euro.  It is currently $1.40 dollars for 1 euro.

Also, my SA just informed me yesterday that not all pieces will increase by 23%.  All the alhambra pieces will (maybe to not dilute the brand in their entry line like someone already mentioned).  But the SAs should have the new price sheets and should be able to tell you about specific pieces.


----------



## Suzie

In case I do not get what I want at the VCA in New York, are there any other stores who carry VCA in NYC?


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...



wow stunning "delicious" pieces, congrats!!!!!!!!! My heart is pumping fast!


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> In case I do not get what I want at the VCA in New York, are there any other stores who carry VCA in NYC?



Bergdorf-Goodman's has a VCA dept. on the main floor opposite the H scarves..


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> In case I do not get what I want at the VCA in New York, are there any other stores who carry VCA in NYC?



Hi Suzie,
The VCA is the only store in NYC. But London jeweler is an authorized dealer in Long Island. It is quite a drive though. You should call ahead and see if they have the pieces you wish for. Short hills is quite a short drive (around 40 mins) from NYC, it is in New Jersey though.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks Brennamom and swisshera, I won't be driving out of NYC as I am on holiday. It is a bit hard to call as I am in Australia.
I guess if VCA and Bergdorf don't have anything I want I can spend my money on something else. I have heard Bergdorf is a gorgeous department store.
I am really looking forward to the trip as it is sale time!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Suzie said:


> Thanks Brennamom and swisshera, I won't be driving out of NYC as I am on holiday. It is a bit hard to call as I am in Australia.
> I guess if VCA and Bergdorf don't have anything I want I can spend my money on something else. I have heard Bergdorf is a gorgeous department store.
> I am really looking forward to the trip as it is sale time!!


call VCA ahead of time and have them transfer what you want in for your arrival--they do that all the time! no obligation


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> Thanks Brennamom and swisshera, I won't be driving out of NYC as I am on holiday. It is a bit hard to call as I am in Australia.
> I guess if VCA and Bergdorf don't have anything I want I can spend my money on something else. I have heard Bergdorf is a gorgeous department store.
> I am really looking forward to the trip as it is sale time!!



Yeah Suzie, the VCA store is kind of inside of Bergdorf. It is the same one (so there is only 1 VCA store in NYC). It has some estate/ vintage pieces as well. You will be carried away as I actually just stopped by and browse around at the store for a bit, they got a lot of new things on display it seems.

You should install skype on your computer and call from AU since you still have time. I asked the SA to look up something from me, and he told me there are only 2 of the items that I wanted in the states - and none of them is in NYC! Good luck shopping!


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you, I might give them a call in the next few days. I have not done skype yet, will look into it.


----------



## Brennamom

swisshera said:


> Yeah Suzie, the VCA store is kind of inside of Bergdorf. It is the same one (so there is only 1 VCA store in NYC). It has some estate/ vintage pieces as well. You will be carried away as I actually just stopped by and browse around at the store for a bit, they got a lot of new things on display it seems.
> 
> You should install skype on your computer and call from AU since you still have time. I asked the SA to look up something from me, and he told me there are only 2 of the items that I wanted in the states - and none of them is in NYC! Good luck shopping!


 
Wait..ok, I'm a dumb@ss.  I thought it was an inside dept like my NM.  That was IT??  It was so small.  I expected the NYC boutique to be..more impressive...Feel free to pull my VCA card


----------



## Longchamp

tbbbjb said:


> The exchange rate between the dollar to the euro. It is currently $1.40 dollars for 1 euro.


 

OOps I almost said this wrong.  But you are right, it's because the USD is so low.


----------



## swisshera

Brennamom said:


> Wait..ok, I'm a dumb@ss.  I thought it was an inside dept like my NM.  That was IT??  It was so small.  I expected the NYC boutique to be..more impressive...Feel free to pull my VCA card



Brennamom - please don't say that!!! But yeah, that was it.

I go to the VCA website a lot and have been trying to look for other VCA stores around NYC, and that's the only one there, that's how I found out. 

It is small like you said, but there are a lot of little drawers under the display which they hide things. Unless you ask them to show you things, like "oh i am looking for small earrings, can you show me a few please" or you have anything in mind that you want to see, you never know what they have for you. 

I am new to Van Cleef so I can be wrong as well. I heard there are some random jewelers selling vintage/ pre-owned pieces around the jewelry district nearby, but since I am no expert, I have not yet explore that option although I am dying for any kind of discount.


----------



## sjunky13

It is in the same building. But VCA has closed the door that opens to BG. You used to be able to walk through. Last time I was there they said it is perm closed off to BG.

They are not related, just share the BG building.


----------



## birkingirl

Brennamom said:


> Wait..ok, I'm a dumb@ss.  I thought it was an inside dept like my NM.  That was IT??  It was so small.  I expected the NYC boutique to be..more impressive...Feel free to pull my VCA card



We will not tell the VCA police  Funny that a few weeks ago when I was there the door to BG was open and people were walking in and out. There is a relationship between VCA and Neiman Marcus, the parent company of BG but I'm not sure what that has to do with the door to BG being open or closed


----------



## Brennamom

sjunky13 said:


> It is in the same building. But VCA has closed the door that opens to BG. You used to be able to walk through. Last time I was there they said it is perm closed off to BG.
> 
> They are not related, just share the BG building.


 
Really?  I walked in through the door from BG's, and when I asked to see some Alhambra, they said they had almost nothing.  Showed me a sweet bacelet but that was it...Pretty much what I get at Neiman's so that's why I thought it was a BG dept., I guess...


----------



## kat99

Gorgeous items, everybody! I hope everybody gets what they desire from VCA before the 1st. BTW I am in Europe and the prices here are on par if not higher than the US with the bad exchange rate/cc fees applied...

Late reveal but a final hurrah before the price increase - a 20 motif WG MOP (actually two 10s strung together).


----------



## swisshera

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous items, everybody! I hope everybody gets what they desire from VCA before the 1st. BTW I am in Europe and the prices here are on par if not higher than the US with the bad exchange rate/cc fees applied...
> 
> Late reveal but a final hurrah before the price increase - a 20 motif WG MOP (actually two 10s strung together).



Wow beautiful!! Thanks for sharing.  Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous items, everybody! I hope everybody gets what they desire from VCA before the 1st. BTW I am in Europe and the prices here are on par if not higher than the US with the bad exchange rate/cc fees applied...
> 
> Late reveal but a final hurrah before the price increase - a 20 motif WG MOP (actually two 10s strung together).



*Kat99*-  congrats on your WG MOP . I just ordered a 10 motif,  and will hope to add another 10 ( and connect them like you) later
on.  Enjoy!!


----------



## thimp

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous items, everybody! I hope everybody gets what they desire from VCA before the 1st. BTW I am in Europe and the prices here are on par if not higher than the US with the bad exchange rate/cc fees applied...
> 
> Late reveal but a final hurrah before the price increase - a 20 motif WG MOP (actually two 10s strung together).



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

This thread has been so much fun the past few weeks !  I have really enjoyed seeing everyone's posts and purchases (even if they are motivated by VCA's crazy impending price increase).  Congrats to all!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Just want to get a few opinions.  Is VCA worth the price?  I know David Yurman is real popular but some say it isn't worth it.  I want to make the plunge before the price increase on the vintage alhambra pendant in mop yg.....but I'm not sure.


----------



## Shunya

I just love love everyone's VC items )))) such a great thread. I couldn't stop myself and make my contribution with my Magic pieces


----------



## *emma*

*Shunya*, what fabulous pieces! Do you find the earrings heavy? They are beautiful; and the bracelet is to die for! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello- I typically post in the Hermes section but am considering a vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace and you have all been such a wonderful resource!! Is anybody familiar with Betteridge jewelers in CT???  Also, I am considering the 20 motif or two 10 motifs...any more opinions about this?  Thank you everybody...you are wonderful enablers, XOXO.....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Shunya said:


> I just love love everyone's VC items )))) such a great thread. I couldn't stop myself and make my contribution with my Magic pieces



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous items, everybody! I hope everybody gets what they desire from VCA before the 1st. BTW I am in Europe and the prices here are on par if not higher than the US with the bad exchange rate/cc fees applied...
> 
> Late reveal but a final hurrah before the price increase - a 20 motif WG MOP (actually two 10s strung together).



Congrats Kat99! Love the WG mop!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello- I typically post in the Hermes section but am considering a vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace and you have all been such a wonderful resource!! Is anybody familiar with Betteridge jewelers in CT???  Also, I am considering the 20 motif or two 10 motifs...any more opinions about this?  Thank you everybody...you are wonderful enablers, XOXO.....




Betteridge is great!  what version are you thinking about?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Shunya said:


> I just love love everyone's VC items )))) such a great thread. I couldn't stop myself and make my contribution with my Magic pieces


 Those pieces are absolutely to die for............


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello- I typically post in the Hermes section but am considering a vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace and you have all been such a wonderful resource!! Is anybody familiar with Betteridge jewelers in CT??? Also, I am considering the 20 motif or two 10 motifs...any more opinions about this? Thank you everybody...you are wonderful enablers, XOXO.....


 

I'd get two 10's that way you can wear one or both! I bought the 10 and had it lengthened but now I am considering getting another because I love the look of the 20.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> I'd get two 10's that way you can wear one or both! I bought the 10 and had it lengthened but now I am considering getting another because I love the look of the 20.


 
Great point.... Thank you, beachy!


----------



## Greenstar

Shunya said:


> I just love love everyone's VC items )))) such a great thread. I couldn't stop myself and make my contribution with my Magic pieces


Your pieces are lovely against your skin tone.


----------



## Shunya

*emma* said:


> *Shunya*, what fabulous pieces! Do you find the earrings heavy? They are beautiful; and the bracelet is to die for! Congrats!


 

I don't find 3 motif earrings heavy, however i never wear them several days in a row. 

Thank you!


----------



## Francesca1234

Glad the 3 motif earrings are not heavy.

Does anyone know the price of the Vintage 20 motif and the Vintage 20 motif necklaces?

What's the cost of the bracelets too?


----------



## Francesca1234

I meant the 10 motif and 20 motif Vintage necklaces...sorry


----------



## Hermesaholic

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html

check here:  can be different from stone to stone


----------



## ryu_chan

Kat - Your WG MoP is gorgeous!  I have exactly the same set. I want to get the 20 motif onyx next (inspired by your photo)

We just picked up my set back from the boutique today.  So happy

I already had a 10 motif. My dh was going to buy the second one next year for my b-day. But with this price increase, we decided to get it now. My first one had 1.5" extention at the end.  For the two 10 motifs to work linked together, my SA had the jeweler put links between the motifs (because we liked 10 motif length of my first one with the extention). I love my SA 

Well here is the caveat. DH is going to keep the second one hidden somewhere until he wants to give it to me LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> I meant the 10 motif and 20 motif Vintage necklaces...sorry


 

For the white MOP w/ yg the 20 motif is 10,400 and 10 motif is half that..............


----------



## Suzie

What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying 2 x 10 motifs or 1 x 20 as it equates to the same dollar value?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You girls are killing me!  I thought I was through for a while.  But, after seeing all the beautiful new reveals, I think I have to go one more piece before the price increase.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Suzie said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying 2 x 10 motifs or 1 x 20 as it equates to the same dollar value?




personally i prefer two separate rather than doubled. it looks better to my eye.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> You girls are killing me!  I thought I was through for a while.  But, after seeing all the beautiful new reveals, I think I have to go one more piece before the price increase.




Well? Andddddd?  What are you thinking?


----------



## Suzie

Hermesaholic said:


> personally i prefer two separate rather than doubled. it looks better to my eye.


 
Thanks, off to find pictures.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> Well? Andddddd?  What are you thinking?



I keep going back and looking at AllinTheBag's gorgeous watch.  I keep thinking what a great dress watch it would be.


----------



## ryu_chan

Suzie said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying 2 x 10 motifs or 1 x 20 as it equates to the same dollar value?


I just wanted the option of wearing shorter length if I wanted to for MOP. I think it depends on what type of stone you are getting. For Onyx, I would not get two 10 motifs since I cannot picture myself ever wearing 10 motif in onyx.


----------



## diamond lover

Help! I think I have bidded and paid for a fake VCA necklace on ebay!
This seller has been selling the same items for a few times (the same VCA necklace and a pair of VCA earrings).
I thought what I bidded was the magic alhambra magic pendant necklace, but in fact it shd be fake (I haven't gotten the necklace but after re-checking shd be fake as only measures 0.8 inches whereas authentic one measures 1 inch?).

This was the one I bidded and paid for:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item35b2efeb2c

I checked his past items just now and he sold one in Onyx too!  VCA didn't produce Magic single in onyx.

I am so worried and hope after dispute (with evidence) I can get my money back


----------



## Suzie

ryu_chan said:


> I just wanted the option of wearing shorter length if I wanted to for MOP. I think it depends on what type of stone you are getting. For Onyx, I would not get two 10 motifs since I cannot picture myself ever wearing 10 motif in onyx.


 
I will be getting turquoise.


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of buying 2 x 10 motifs or 1 x 20 as it equates to the same dollar value?



Suzie, the advantages of buying 2 -10 motifs are that you can still wear a 10 separately if you just want a shorter necklace.  Also you can buy them at 
different times if you want to spread out the cost (with the price increase this does not apply).  With MOP this is pretty easy as for the most part the MOP alhambras will always match.  However my SA at Van Cleef kept my 10 motif and brought in a few different 10 motifs to carefully match the MOP on both necklaces.

The disadvantage is that you have 2 connectors to deal with when you have two 10 motifs.  (I have two 10-motif MOP vintage alhambras and it never
bothers me to have the connector showing.)  Another disadvantage is that if you are buying 2 10 motif turquoise alhambras they can be hard to match with two 10 motifs.  Especially if you bought a 10 motif turquoise a year or so ago and then want to match it.......


----------



## Suzie

diamond lover said:


> Help! I think I have bidded and paid for a fake VCA necklace on ebay!
> This seller has been selling the same items for a few times (the same VCA necklace and a pair of VCA earrings).
> I thought what I bidded was the magic alhambra magic pendant necklace, but in fact it shd be fake (I haven't gotten the necklace but after re-checking shd be fake as only measures 0.8 inches whereas authentic one measures 1 inch?).
> 
> This was the one I bidded and paid for:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item35b2efeb2c
> 
> I checked his past items just now and he sold one in Onyx too! VCA didn't produce Magic single in onyx.
> 
> I am so worried and hope after dispute (with evidence) I can get my money back


 
I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## diamond lover

the same seller sold 2 pairs of same VCA earrings:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...34434?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item35b2fc2022

http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...83472?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item4cf7e4d490

And the Onyx necklace which VCA never produced (?), same style as what I bidded but in Onyx:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item35b2c51eb6

And before that I saw he sold the same necklace I paid but I thought the buyer didn't pay or returned the item.


----------



## ryu_chan

Suzie said:


> I will be getting turquoise.


If you are getting turquoise, it will be hard to find two 10s with matching color. I also like the look of longer strand for turquoise, but that is just my preference.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Suzie, the advantages of buying 2 -10 motifs are that you can still wear a 10 separately if you just want a shorter necklace. Also you can buy them at
> different times if you want to spread out the cost (with the price increase this does not apply). With MOP this is pretty easy as for the most part the MOP alhambras will always match. However my SA at Van Cleef kept my 10 motif and brought in a few different 10 motifs to carefully match the MOP on both necklaces.
> 
> The disadvantage is that you have 2 connectors to deal with when you have two 10 motifs. (I have two 10-motif MOP vintage alhambras and it never
> bothers me to have the connector showing.) Another disadvantage is that if you are buying 2 10 motif turquoise alhambras they can be hard to match with two 10 motifs. Especially if you bought a 10 motif turquoise a year or so ago and then want to match it.......


 
Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it and I did not even think about the colours matching!

Can you also join a 10 motif necklace with a bracelet? Sorry for my questions but I have searched and have not come up with anything.


----------



## Suzie

ryu_chan said:


> If you are getting turquoise, it will be hard to find two 10s with matching color. I also like the look of longer strand for turquoise, but that is just my preference.


 
I am silly for not even thinking about the matching turquoise colours.

I guess you can wear the 20 motif wrapped twice around your neck?


----------



## ryu_chan

Suzie said:


> I am silly for not even thinking about the matching turquoise colours.
> 
> I guess you can wear the 20 motif wrapped twice around your neck?



Yes, you can double it. For MoP, it looks quite blingy when you double it. It gives a much more dressier look.


----------



## surfergirljen

If you were considering turquoise I would actually buy the 20 motif and consider asking them to break it into 2 if you wanted 2 ten motifs! I've never thought of this before, but it's SO hard to match the two it might be worth it!


----------



## Suzie

^Good idea, wow, you ladies have given me food for thought.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Suzi,

Next week I plan to order the white MOP necklaces..two 10's.
Hopefully, next year I plan to order the 20 motif in turquoise.
This forum has been very helpful because I never would have considered the 2 10 option....
I plan to only do this for the MOP, however....




Suzie said:


> I will be getting turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, you can attach a bracelet.
In fact, the SA at Neimans demonstrated this to me today......
I love your selection...the turquoise is gorgeous!





Suzie said:


> Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it and I did not even think about the colours matching!
> 
> Can you also join a 10 motif necklace with a bracelet? Sorry for my questions but I have searched and have not come up with anything.


----------



## beachy10

Speaking of turquoise. A little something I picked up today. Matching earrings to come soon.


----------



## carmelhigh

Audrey actress wearing VCA MOP bracelet


----------



## Suzie

beachy10 said:


> Speaking of turquoise. A little something I picked up today. Matching earrings to come soon.


 
Beachy, your necklace looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## boje60

Does anyone know how much the 5 motif turquoise bracelet is?  I saw one today, but was afraid to ask the price. Also, does anyone know what the return policy is at VCA?


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> Speaking of turquoise. A little something I picked up today. Matching earrings to come soon.



Very nice *beachy*!!!  Can't wait to see your earrings


----------



## Francesca1234

Regarding returns, you can exchange at most jewelers...but there is no money refund at VCA or any of the high end jewelers.


----------



## Francesca1234

What earrings do they make in Alhambra Turquoise MOP? Do they have the double?


----------



## sbelle

boje60 said:


> Does anyone know how much the 5 motif turquoise bracelet is?  I saw one today, but was afraid to ask the price. Also, does anyone know what the return policy is at VCA?



According to the worldwide price thread it is US $3,550.


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


----------



## pond23

Francesca1234 said:


> What earrings do they make in Alhambra Turquoise MOP? Do they have the double?



^ I'm curious about this as well! All of these lovely photos have made me fall in love with the Turquose Alhambra pieces.


----------



## beachy10

Francesca1234 said:


> What earrings do they make in Alhambra Turquoise MOP? Do they have the double?


 
I believe just the mini, regular and super earclips. I think the only double is part of the Lucky line which is the white mop earclip and the turq butterfly dangle. See below:

http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-lucky-alhambra-earclips.html


----------



## Francesca1234

Nothing is holding it's value in the is economy.  But the alhambra holds it's value more than other VCA pieces because it's in vogue right now. It's still on ebay/other sites for less $$$ than it's worth though...

I don't think any jewelry now other than a perfect diamond would be worth buying solely for investment purposes.


----------



## Francesca1234

thanks beachy 10


----------



## Francesca1234

Does anyone know the price of Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds ...cannot find the price anywhere


http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-effeuillage-drop-earstuds/p/3696/


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> Does anyone know the price of Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds ...cannot find the price anywhere
> 
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-effeuillage-drop-earstuds/p/3696/


\

i just submitted a request--4650.  its automatic--dont need to email with anyone.  i love these by the way  wish they came in WG


----------



## kimber418

I was putting my favorite pieces away tonight and had to take a picture of my VCA vintage alhambras swirling around......

Sweet Turquoise Butterfly bracelet white gold
2/Vintage Alhambra MOP/10 motif necklaces/yellow gold
1/Single Vintage Alhambra Turquoise/yellow gold 

I am trying to figure out the one piece I need before the increase!  I am considering turquoise single motif earrings.


----------



## hermes_fan

I have a vintage diamond alhambra pendant with a ruby in the center that i hardly wear as i don't have matching earrings and i am super matchy matchy.  (I know I know....)  However i'm thinking of simply converting it to a ring.  Must i go to VCA to get this done or can anyone recommend a reputable jeweler in NYC who i can go to for this task?  (Of course then i have the issue of what to do with the chain....)
Thanks (This group is so wonderfully supportive -- I feel like i know many of you through this thread! - we should have a get together of all the NYers!)


----------



## Hermesaholic

hermes_fan said:


> I have a vintage diamond alhambra pendant with a ruby in the center that i hardly wear as i don't have matching earrings and i am super matchy matchy.  (I know I know....)  However i'm thinking of simply converting it to a ring.  Must i go to VCA to get this done or can anyone recommend a reputable jeweler in NYC who i can go to for this task?  (Of course then i have the issue of what to do with the chain....)
> Thanks (This group is so wonderfully supportive -- I feel like i know many of you through this thread! - we should have a get together of all the NYers!)




VCA wont do it.  your piece has a serial number and they wont make that kind of alteration.  I have asked about something similar


----------



## princessLIL

Does anyone know where or who carries VCA in Toronto, Canada?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kimber,
Your pieces are beautiful!  I am placing an order for the two 10's MOP ahlambra necklaces on Tuesday.  
If I were you, I would consider either the 20 motif vintage alhambra in turquoise or the earrings in MOP...what about the two motif dangles?  What about two 10's in turquoise? The turquoise is gorgeous when worn with the MOP.
BTW- I am STILL a bit torn on the 2 tens vs 1 20 motif situation, myself....




kimber418 said:


> I was putting my favorite pieces away tonight and had to take a picture of my VCA vintage alhambras swirling around......
> 
> Sweet Turquoise Butterfly bracelet white gold
> 2/Vintage Alhambra MOP/10 motif necklaces/yellow gold
> 1/Single Vintage Alhambra Turquoise/yellow gold
> 
> I am trying to figure out the one piece I need before the increase! I am considering turquoise single motif earrings.


----------



## kim_mac

i am torn between 2 tens vs 1 twenty motif necklace too.  kimber418 - do you find yourself wearing 1 or 2 when you want the shorter look?


----------



## boje60

sbelle said:


> According to the worldwide price thread it is US $3,550.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


Thanks!


----------



## Francesca1234

How does one clean these MOP Alhambra pieces?  anyone try? Or must you bring them back to VCA for $200-300 to be cleaned.  I'm thinking if you polish with red rouge, you may discolor the shell portions and they cannot be dipped.  has anyone had them cleaned.


----------



## Francesca1234

thanks how do you submit a request


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> thanks how do you submit a request



when you are in the website and click on an item it says "request price" and you fill out the short request and hit submit  --you gets a reply immediately


----------



## beachy10

Francesca1234 said:


> How does one clean these MOP Alhambra pieces? anyone try? Or must you bring them back to VCA for $200-300 to be cleaned. I'm thinking if you polish with red rouge, you may discolor the shell portions and they cannot be dipped. has anyone had them cleaned.


 
just clean them with a soft cloth....that's what my SA told me.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> I keep going back and looking at AllinTheBag's gorgeous watch.  I keep thinking what a great dress watch it would be.



It's a great watch!! I am SO happy I took the plunge.  My SA said NM had two in their system(under old item numbers-mind you). Get it before the price goes up.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

diamond lover said:


> the same seller sold 2 pairs of same VCA earrings:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...34434?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item35b2fc2022
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...83472?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item4cf7e4d490
> 
> And the Onyx necklace which VCA never produced (?), same style as what I bidded but in Onyx:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Van-Cleef-Arpel...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item35b2c51eb6
> 
> And before that I saw he sold the same necklace I paid but I thought the buyer didn't pay or returned the item.




Maybe his pictures are so close up, they look like the magic size? I hope that you can get a refund. I hate people that sell counterfeit items.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, you can attach a bracelet.
> In fact, the SA at Neimans demonstrated this to me today......
> I love your selection...the turquoise is gorgeous!



I had two motifs added to a ten and I often add my bracelet for even more length. LOVE it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does NM just carry watches or do they carry the Alhambra pieces too?


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Does anyone know where or who carries VCA in Toronto, Canada?


 Birks is an authorized dealer, they're at 55 Bloor st.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Is it better to buy from Betteridge or VCA or NM?  Betteridge has free ship both ways and tax free outside their state.

I want the vintage pendant and was wondering how it will arrive.  What type of box, CoA, etc.....

Do all necklace come in the flat envelope like box or is that only for the 10 + motif??


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does NM just carry watches or do they carry the Alhambra pieces too?




They carry everything from VCA. Some pieces need to be brought in from Dallas or even a VCA boutique itself. I have bought 2 watches and a ton of Alhambra from NM. It racks up points for GC's and MORE VCA. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Is it better to buy from Betteridge or VCA or NM?  Betteridge has free ship both ways and tax free outside their state.
> 
> I want the vintage pendant and was wondering how it will arrive.  What type of box, CoA, etc.....
> 
> Do all necklace come in the flat envelope like box or is that only for the 10 + motif??




Although I have not ordered from Betteridge, I believe all VCA pendants come in a box with COA. I know London does tax free and free shipping too.


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL.  Sounds vicious, but wonderful.  I really want an Alhambra necklace w/10 motifs.  Not sure if I want black, MOP, or gold.  But I want 2 one day so I can make them longer.



ALLinTHEbag said:


> They carry everything from VCA. Some pieces need to be brought in from Dallas or even a VCA boutique itself. I have bought 2 watches and a ton of Alhambra from NM. It racks up points for GC's and MORE VCA. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Kimber,
> Your pieces are beautiful!  I am placing an order for the two 10's MOP ahlambra necklaces on Tuesday.
> If I were you, I would consider either the 20 motif vintage alhambra in turquoise or the earrings in MOP...what about the two motif dangles?  What about two 10's in turquoise? The turquoise is gorgeous when worn with the MOP.
> BTW- I am STILL a bit torn on the 2 tens vs 1 20 motif situation, myself....



texasgirliegirl,

You will not be disappointed in the two 10 MOP's!   I started out with one and  added the other.  It seems I wear the longer version the most for casual/dressy and the single for more formal dressing.   

Thanks for the suggestions!   I am going to look at the 20 motif VA in turquoise this week.  It is my favorite.  I think I could sleep in it!  As for earrings I may get the MOP or Turquoise single motifs.  It is VERY
casual in Austin and I do not think I would do any more vintage alhambra earrings that would everyday wear with my lifestyle.


----------



## kimber418

kim_mac said:


> i am torn between 2 tens vs 1 twenty motif necklace too.  kimber418 - do you find yourself wearing 1 or 2 when you want the shorter look?



Hi Kim---For the shorter look I only wear one 10 MOP VA.   I have tried two together and it looks very nice but it is not me.  I also do not like when the
MOP motifs are touching and rubbing on each other.   With two doubled that will happen.  It is just me.........I am so happy I have the two separate
ones.  I will not do it (will get the 20 motif)  with the turquoise because I will wear the long one all the time.   I think the turquoise is less bling.......Good Luck!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chanel 0407 said:


> LOL.  Sounds vicious, but wonderful.  I really want an Alhambra necklace w/10 motifs.  Not sure if I want black, MOP, or gold.  But I want 2 one day so I can make them longer.



I was thinking of getting another 10 motif to add to one of my 10's. Right now, I just add the bracelet for length. I love being able to extend it or shorten it as desired. I have a 20 motif and do not like it doubled as much for some reason.


----------



## thimp

kimber418 said:


> Hi Kim---For the shorter look I only wear one 10 MOP VA.   I have tried two together and it looks very nice but it is not me.  I also do not like when the
> MOP motifs are touching and rubbing on each other.   With two doubled that will happen.  It is just me.........I am so happy I have the two separate
> ones.  I will not do it (will get the 20 motif)  with the turquoise because I will wear the long one all the time.   I think the turquoise is less bling.......Good Luck!



I'm with *kimber418*, I do not like to double up my 20 motif and wear it short. It looks kindda busy to me. However, I do like to connect the 10-20 together, and wear them one short, one long. Here's how I like to wear them...


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's a great watch!! I am SO happy I took the plunge.  My SA said NM had two in their system(under old item numbers-mind you). Get it before the price goes up.



*ALLinTHEbag*-let me say again--I LOOOOOVE your pave magic watch! Sooo pretty and feminine. By any chance, do you have a pic of how the watch hangs from the wrist? I have very skinny wrist, and do not know if the length 7.25 will work for me.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*-let me say again--I LOOOOOVE your pave magic watch! Sooo pretty and feminine. By any chance, do you have a pic of how the watch hangs from the wrist? I have very skinny wrist, and do not know if the length 7.25 will work for me.


Hope these help. It is meant to be loose.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> I'm with *kimber418*, I do not like to double up my 20 motif and wear it short. It looks kindda busy to me. However, I do like to connect the 10-20 together, and wear them one short, one long. Here's how I like to wear them...



Beautiful!! Now, I am thinking I need a 20.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Hope these help. It is meant to be loose.



Ok. How gorgeous is that????


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's a great watch!! I am SO happy I took the plunge.  My SA said NM had two in their system(under old item numbers-mind you). Get it before the price goes up.



LOL!  Oh shoot, now I have to call NM!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Ok. How gorgeous is that????




*LOVE*  it!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Just got an email from London. I think my two last VCA items are shipping....YAY!!! After this, I am done(It pains me to type that).:banned:


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, that is gorgeous!  now you are making me second guess whether i want yg or wg mop.  i already have the yg mop bracelet so i should probably get 2 10 motifs so i can wear 10, 15, 20, and 25 motif lengths, but your wg mop looks so cool, casual and refreshing!!!

yg or wg????  hmmmm....


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp, that is gorgeous!  now you are making me second guess whether i want yg or wg mop.  i already have the yg mop bracelet so i should probably get 2 10 motifs so i can wear 10, 15, 20, and 25 motif lengths, but your wg mop looks so cool, casual and refreshing!!!
> 
> yg or wg????  hmmmm....



For me, the question of wg or yg was simple. I very rarely wear yg. So wg it is.


----------



## kat99

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Hope these help. It is meant to be loose.



GULP. Gorgeous and can't wait to see your London goodies


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kat99 said:


> GULP. Gorgeous and can't wait to see your London goodies



Thank you! They were shipped 2 day for some reason. Will be here Wednesday! Yay!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neimans carries the Alhambra pieces...even the Magic Alhambra.





Chanel 0407 said:


> Does NM just carry watches or do they carry the Alhambra pieces too?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel that the white gold MOP looks a tiny bit more casual and the yg MOp looks dressier....???  
Last year I saw a woman wearing what looked like grey MOP with white gold but I was told that this combo is available only in the modern alhambra which is getting phased out..???....  It was GORGEOUS.




kim_mac said:


> thimp, that is gorgeous! now you are making me second guess whether i want yg or wg mop. i already have the yg mop bracelet so i should probably get 2 10 motifs so i can wear 10, 15, 20, and 25 motif lengths, but your wg mop looks so cool, casual and refreshing!!!
> 
> yg or wg???? hmmmm....


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel that the white gold MOP looks a tiny bit more casual and the yg MOp looks dressier....???
> Last year I saw a woman wearing what looked like grey MOP with white gold but I was told that this combo is available only in the modern alhambra which is getting phased out..???....  It was GORGEOUS.




i agree!  maybe that's why i like the 10 motif in yg and 20 motif in wg.  i'm leaning towards yg.


----------



## peppers90

*thimp*  I like the way you wear your 10 and 20 motif WG together; VERY NICE


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you! They were shipped 2 day for some reason. Will be here Wednesday! Yay!



What are you getting????? I would love to see your whole collection after you get those 2 pieces!

I'm getting 3 items coming in from NM, then have to have some serious thinking to which piece to keep....


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> *thimp*  I like the way you wear your 10 and 20 motif WG together; VERY NICE



Thank you! These necklaces are really growing on me.


----------



## wintotty

Does anyone have vintage alhambra 1 motif wg chalcedony pendant? I'm considering that over the turquoise 1 motif. I have enough turquoise pieces, and also thought the chalcedony is more wearable? (doesn't choose the outfit as much as turquoise does?)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> What are you getting????? I would love to see your whole collection after you get those 2 pieces!
> 
> I'm getting 3 items coming in from NM, then have to have some serious thinking to which piece to keep....



I will have to take a pic of everything. They are sending me a 5 motif YG to wear with my LE malachite and YG 10 motif. Also, Perlee hoops in WG. I special ordered the Super earrings in YG but not sure when they will surface and I have a pendant that is supposed to be in the next few weeks. After that, I think someone better stick a fork in me. :giggles:


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Does anyone have vintage alhambra 1 motif wg chalcedony pendant? I'm considering that over the turquoise 1 motif. I have enough turquoise pieces, and also thought the chalcedony is more wearable? (doesn't choose the outfit as much as turquoise does?)



Yes! It was near impossible to find but it is so versatile because it picks up the color of whatever you are wearing...grays, blues, white, etc.


----------



## kat99

A 20 motif (WG MOP) modeling photo if anybody is interested - I took this for my blog, for some readers who were interested in seeing it on:


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes! It was near impossible to find but it is so versatile because it picks up the color of whatever you are wearing...grays, blues, white, etc.




Great! I got the last piece from NM, and should get it tomorrow. It looks super pretty in all the pictures, will see if it looks good on me!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kat99 said:


> A 20 motif (WG MOP) modeling photo if anybody is interested - I took this for my blog, for some readers who were interested in seeing it on:


  Beautiful!!!  Love your BV too.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Great! I got the last piece from NM, and should get it tomorrow. It looks super pretty in all the pictures, will see if it looks good on me!


 
I am sure it will look amazing. I just love the chalcedony on my Magic necklace. It really pulls in colors and is just so pretty. I think it is why I ended up buying the bracelet.


----------



## kim_mac

kat99 - looks really pretty on you.  really adds that extra specialness to your casual outfit!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## peppers90

^^ ITA- I am liking all the casual looks with WG....*Kat*  what a beautiful
backdrop in your pic . The WG compliments your grey dress nicely!


----------



## Hermesaholic

help!

16 motif Magic in WG with MOP/gray and white and chalcedony OR 20 motif chalcedony?  I think the all vintage chalcedony is safer? more classic?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> help!
> 
> 16 motif Magic in WG with MOP/gray and white and chalcedony OR 20 motif chalcedony?  I think the all vintage chalcedony is safer? more classic?



I like the 20 motif chalcedony.


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> help!
> 
> 16 motif Magic in WG with MOP/gray and white and chalcedony OR 20 motif chalcedony?  I think the all vintage chalcedony is safer? more classic?



^ Hmm. The 20 motif is much more of a classic piece, but the 16 motif Magic is such a unique and striking piece. If they were the same price, I would probably go for the Magic.


----------



## Hermesaholic

i am leaning chalcedony though SA says Magic--more unique less seen.  SA says 50" length more versatile.  I was thinking what about 20 motif chalcedony and a bracelet to add extra length?


----------



## birkingirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i am leaning chalcedony though SA says Magic--more unique less seen.  SA says 50" length more versatile.  I was thinking what about 20 motif chalcedony and a bracelet to add extra length?



I'm biased because I have the Magic and I have to say that I get a lot of compliments every time I wear it. The other thing I like is that depending on the color of the top you're wearing you can move the necklace around to create better contrast between the top you're wearing and the color of the motifs. I'm still considering a second Magic in a different color combination but I'm afraid that DH will kill me


----------



## sbelle

I have to admit that I am trying to get a 50 inch Magic necklace.  I should know by Thursday whether I can get it now or whether I have to order it.    Fingers crossed!!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> i am leaning chalcedony though SA says Magic--more unique less seen.  SA says 50" length more versatile.  I was thinking what about 20 motif chalcedony and a bracelet to add extra length?



If you have the magic pave watch, the magic necklace would be a lovely compliment.


----------



## wintotty

I will pick the Magic necklace for sure! But if you want something more classic/traditional, go with 20 motif & the bracelet. I actually wore my mop x yg 20 motif and attached my 5 motif bracelet. I like the length much better than just 20 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

While the Magic necklace is GORGEOUS, have you tried it on??  Last week I tried on both the Magic (long) and the 20 motif vintage....the magic is so striking...very special and I absolutely loved it...BUT, the vintage (for me, at least) was a much more wearable piece.  I ordered two 10 motif necklaces with the intention of wearing them together as a 20...while retaining the option of wearing them seperately.  More options...LOL.
If you get the magic strand, PLEASE post pictures.  It is so gorgeous!!!!  Honestly, it landed at an unflattering spot for me (I am petite) so I would need to double it all the time.  



Hermesaholic said:


> i am leaning chalcedony though SA says Magic--more unique less seen. SA says 50" length more versatile. I was thinking what about 20 motif chalcedony and a bracelet to add extra length?


----------



## kim_mac

tough choice.  my initial reaction is to go for the magic.  it's more unique and special.  maybe you can go through your closet and imagine which would look nicer with what you already have.


----------



## ghoztz

it's gorgeous!!  and it looks so pretty on you!


----------



## ghoztz

Shunya said:


> I just love love everyone's VC items )))) such a great thread. I couldn't stop myself and make my contribution with my Magic pieces



im totally in love with your items!!  and absolutely obsessed with everything from VCA.  haha....


----------



## guitrchic

Hi ladies  could someone pls tell me the official price of the Vintage Alhambra white gold bracelet with 5 MOP motifs at NM? When is the price increase?


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> A 20 motif (WG MOP) modeling photo if anybody is interested - I took this for my blog, for some readers who were interested in seeing it on:


 

The 20 looks great on you! Actually I love your top too, may I ask who it is by plse?


----------



## kimber418

Thimp-Love the way you have your MOP 10 & 20 together!  It looks great!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> i am leaning chalcedony though SA says Magic--more unique less seen.  SA says 50" length more versatile.  I was thinking what about 20 motif chalcedony and a bracelet to add extra length?



I guess I am biased too. I have the Magic and it always receives compliments. It is more than just the chalcedony too. It has so many colors to match everything! Can't wait to see what you decide on. Try them both on and see what makes your heart flutter.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

birkingirl said:


> I'm biased because I have the Magic and I have to say that I get a lot of compliments every time I wear it. The other thing I like is that depending on the color of the top you're wearing you can move the necklace around to create better contrast between the top you're wearing and the color of the motifs. I'm still considering a second Magic in a different color combination but I'm afraid that DH will kill me



I bought the YG Magic long necklace first and then the WG long. I wear the WG more. Sometimes I add the Magic 6 motif to the long necklace(not often). I was able to get the 6 motif with some GC's so it was under 5K. A steal!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

London delivery!! Are you ready? Here are my two little gems...also added a comparison shot of the new YG bracelet to my LE necklace. Small Perlee Hoops:2100.00, YG bracelet 2550.00.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone every deal with betteridge?  I called today to see if they have 0% interest free financing and the lady said no we don't do that and just hung up!

anyone know if london jewelers provide that?

tia


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone every deal with betteridge?  I called today to see if they have 0% interest free financing and the lady said no we don't do that and just hung up!
> 
> anyone know if london jewelers provide that?
> 
> tia



I do not think that London does. They do offer tax free and free shipping. NM does have financing with 0% dependent upon how much you spend. I have bought a few things that way.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks.

I don't want to go with NM, I hate paying for tax.

I was thinking about just buying it but I also want the cartier love bracelet.  I was hoping to buy cartier then just pay off vca.....

Well now I am not dealing with betteridge.  Everytime I called them to ask about the alhambra they were just rude!


----------



## kat99

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!!!  Love your BV too.





kim_mac said:


> kat99 - looks really pretty on you.  really adds that extra specialness to your casual outfit!  thanks for sharing!





peppers90 said:


> ^^ ITA- I am liking all the casual looks with WG....*Kat*  what a beautiful
> backdrop in your pic . The WG compliments your grey dress nicely!



Thank you! I have gotten so much great inspiration and advice from all the lovely ladies here, so I hope it can help someone out!


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> London delivery!! Are you ready? Here are my two little gems...also added a comparison shot of the new YG bracelet to my LE necklace. Small Perlee Hoops:2100.00, YG bracelet 2550.00.





Congrats!!!!! They are both gorgy!

I especially love the all gold bracelet.....I just received one too and don't know what to keep! BTW I die for your green LE necklace


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> London delivery!! Are you ready? Here are my two little gems...also added a comparison shot of the new YG bracelet to my LE necklace. Small Perlee Hoops:2100.00, YG bracelet 2550.00.



Gorgeous! I esp. love your all gold bracelet. Looking forward to see pics of your VCA collection!


----------



## wintotty

I just received 3 pieces from NM

-Magic Bracelet
-Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
-all gold vintage bracelet 

I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....


----------



## thimp

kimber418 said:


> Thimp-Love the way you have your MOP 10 & 20 together!  It looks great!



Thank you, *kimber418*! This thread is very dangerous.


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....




I like all three! But, if I had to choose, it would be the magic bracelet and the charm necklace.


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone every deal with betteridge? I called today to see if they have 0% interest free financing and *the lady* said no we don't do that and just hung up!
> 
> anyone know if london jewelers provide that?
> 
> tia



Was the lady from the Vail store? I would go with London. Ali is a great SA. She's so sweet on the phone and have never been rude to me.


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....


 

I'd keep the chalcedony pieces!


----------



## BabyK

^ I second that!  Definitely the chalcedony pieces!  Did you special order them from NM?  How long did it take?  I'm just trying to see how long my pieces will take.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

beachy I have no idea what store I called.  I called the no on the bottom of the email that was sent for the pricing inquiry.  I also got one from Londons and called Ali and ordered my yg mop vintage alhambra!!!  She is very sweet.  They only take AMEX or wire transfer but she took my VISA anyways.  Only thing is that someone will call the verify my purchase.  So it'll just take longer for the transaction and shipping.  But it beats going to the bank with two little ones to make a wire transfer.

Londons don't have it in stock but I asked her to have someone pick the prettier one of the two available.  Also she is going to see if she can get me a VCA pouch.   I am so excited.  My first VCA piece!!!!!!


----------



## lubird217

ALLinTHEbag said:


> London delivery!! Are you ready? Here are my two little gems...also added a comparison shot of the new YG bracelet to my LE necklace. Small Perlee Hoops:2100.00, YG bracelet 2550.00.



Congrats! I'd love to see the Perlee hoops on! I wasn't sure about them and now seeing them IRL (kinda!) I'm lusting!

You have so many beautiful new things - the YG bracelet is such a beautiful classic. 

So exciting!


----------



## lubird217

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....



Omg!! I'm loving all this chalcedony (my new favorite!) Your pictures really capture how beautiful it is and of course, I love a YG bracelet.

So exciting!!


----------



## lubird217

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelets! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....



I love the magic bracelet (it's so gorge!) but think about whether you'd use that or the YG bracelet more. After trying on some bracelets with motifs hanging off, it felt cumbersome to me personally (for an everyday piece) - but it's really up to you!

You can still get your beautiful chalcedony fix with a pendant necklace and keep the YG bracelet. Wow, this may be my new dream combo  Thanks a lot!


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> beachy I have no idea what store I called. I called the no on the bottom of the email that was sent for the pricing inquiry. I also got one from Londons and called Ali and ordered my yg mop vintage alhambra!!! She is very sweet. They only take AMEX or wire transfer but she took my VISA anyways. Only thing is that someone will call the verify my purchase. So it'll just take longer for the transaction and shipping. But it beats going to the bank with two little ones to make a wire transfer.
> 
> Londons don't have it in stock but I asked her to have someone pick the prettier one of the two available. Also she is going to see if she can get me a VCA pouch.  I am so excited. My first VCA piece!!!!!!


 
What is a VCA pouch? I suppose it's different than the box you get? Oh, now I'd like pouch too. The boxes are useless to me.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Would keep the pendant and Magic bracelet. They would look so pretty together and go with so much! 



wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

lubird217 said:


> I love the magic bracelet (it's so gorge!) but think about whether you'd use that or the YG bracelet more. After trying on some bracelets with motifs hanging off, it felt cumbersome to me personally (for an everyday piece) - but it's really up to you!
> 
> You can still get your beautiful chalcedony fix with a pendant necklace and keep the YG bracelet. Wow, this may be my new dream combo  Thanks a lot!




I agree--the gold bracelet is uber classic.  I think the magic bracelet would get annoying --for me at least


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> beachy I have no idea what store I called. I called the no on the bottom of the email that was sent for the pricing inquiry. I also got one from Londons and called Ali and ordered my yg mop vintage alhambra!!! She is very sweet. They only take AMEX or wire transfer but she took my VISA anyways. Only thing is that someone will call the verify my purchase. So it'll just take longer for the transaction and shipping. But it beats going to the bank with two little ones to make a wire transfer.
> 
> Londons don't have it in stock but I asked her to have someone pick the prettier one of the two available. Also she is going to see if she can get me a VCA pouch.  I am so excited. My first VCA piece!!!!!!


 
I didn't realize they didn't take Visa. I've been using my Amex for the points. Glad she was able to accomodate you.


----------



## beachy10

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree--the gold bracelet is uber classic. I think the magic bracelet would get annoying --for me at least


 
Now that I think about it that magic bracelet might annoy me with the dangling charm. I have the YG bracelet and it looks great on it's own or with any other the other alhambra bracelets. I think it would go with more than the magic.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> What is a VCA pouch? I suppose it's different than the box you get? Oh, now I'd like pouch too. The boxes are useless to me.


Call your SA's and ask for them. If I buy directly from VCA, they always give them to me. They are travel pouches. They change them every few years.


----------



## wintotty

I think I'll be keeping Magic Bracelet, since it is just a stunner. I won't be wearing it with other bracelets, and dangling charm doesn't bother me that much. Most of all I always liked the Magic Bracelet, and now with 23% increase, if I don't get it now, I don't think I can justify it in the future for the price at $5800.

I LOVE the all gold bracelet, and was surprised how much I like it because at first it seems to be too simple.


----------



## wintotty

BabyK said:


> ^ I second that!  Definitely the chalcedony pieces!  Did you special order them from NM?  How long did it take?  I'm just trying to see how long my pieces will take.



What did yo order?

I inquired about these pieces on Saturday and my SA told me these are the last pieces NM have for now. So after this I don't know how long it takes for NM to get some more pieces in.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Just heard CONFIRMED that Alhambra is up 20% as of July 1st(better than we thought but not much), Fantasy is 23% and watches 16%....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

lubird217 said:


> Congrats! I'd love to see the Perlee hoops on! I wasn't sure about them and now seeing them IRL (kinda!) I'm lusting!
> 
> You have so many beautiful new things - the YG bracelet is such a beautiful classic.
> 
> So exciting!




Will post a modeling pic when I wear them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Congrats!!!!! They are both gorgy!
> 
> I especially love the all gold bracelet.....I just received one too and don't know what to keep! BTW I die for your green LE necklace



I ordered it because of the LE necklace. In case I want to lengthen the necklace. If I had the three choices you have, I would go Magic and chalcedony.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Call your SA's and ask for them. If I buy directly from VCA, they always give them to me. They are travel pouches. They change them every few years.



They r like the Tiffany pouches which the snap, I think.  I've just seen a pic online and asked if it came with a pouch like David yurman jewelry.  She said she will they to get me one


----------



## darkangel07760

So now that I hear of a price increase... Gah!  I wanted to get a very simple VCA as my fist piece.  I wanted to get the single alhambra necklace in white gold.  ISn't there a sweet size and a regular size?
Does anyone know the current prices?  I guess I am going to have to make a trip to SF to the Neiman Marcus very soon!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anybody ever try the fragrances?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:


> So now that I hear of a price increase... Gah!  I wanted to get a very simple VCA as my fist piece.  I wanted to get the single alhambra necklace in white gold.  ISn't there a sweet size and a regular size?
> Does anyone know the current prices?  I guess I am going to have to make a trip to SF to the Neiman Marcus very soon!




After reading up on vca I learned there is the sweet (kids + moms small size), vintage (reg size), Alhambra (modern, smooth setting, reg size), lucky (heart, butterfly, etc) and magic or super (large).  

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> After reading up on vca I learned there is the sweet (kids + moms small size), vintage (reg size), Alhambra (modern, smooth setting, reg size), lucky (heart, butterfly, etc) and magic or super (large).
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


 
You are more likley right!  I know very little about VCA.  I do know that I want the single alhambra pendant in white gold.  When I was at the VCA inside Neiman Marcus, they only had one to show me.  I wonder... would they be able to order it for me if they don't have it in stock?  Or can I only do that at a full stock boutique, such as in Beverly Hills? 
Orrrrr.... Can I just call and have it sent to me from NM?  Or can I only do that at the boutiques, not the ones inside department stores?


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> So now that I hear of a price increase... Gah! I wanted to get a very simple VCA as my fist piece. I wanted to get the single alhambra necklace in white gold. ISn't there a sweet size and a regular size?
> Does anyone know the current prices? I guess I am going to have to make a trip to SF to the Neiman Marcus very soon!


 
Darkangel- Yes, there is a sweet size and regular motif. I was just at NM in SF this last Saturday and I know they had some sweet bracelets left but don't recall if they had any single motif necklaces. They can always order it for you. It's best to try on the sizes because sweet line is pretty small but it's cute if you want a starter piece or want to layer with other necklaces. Warning: once you go there it will be hard to not want more!


----------



## BabyK

wintotty said:


> What did yo order?
> 
> I inquired about these pieces on Saturday and my SA told me these are the last pieces NM have for now. So after this I don't know how long it takes for NM to get some more pieces in.



I have the vintage single mop in wg, and I wanted to layer it, so I ordered a sweet turq butterfly necklace w/ matching bracelet.  The Sa wasn't sure when i'll get it so was just wondering how fast everyone else got theirs.


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> You are more likley right! I know very little about VCA. I do know that I want the single alhambra pendant in white gold. When I was at the VCA inside Neiman Marcus, they only had one to show me. I wonder... *would they be able to order it for me if they don't have it in stock?* Or can I only do that at a full stock boutique, such as in Beverly Hills?
> Orrrrr.... Can I just call and have it sent to me from NM? Or can I only do that at the boutiques, not the ones inside department stores?


 
Yes, NM will order it for you. Tim was the nice SA there ordering me some earrings. If you want to avoid tax call Betteride or London Jewelers (my preference).


----------



## peppers90

Here are my last two pieces before the increase!  I am fully BANNED for now!   

*YG bracelet* 












*10 motif vintage WG MOP necklace*  I had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future I hope to add another 10 motif to it!  But, gotta pay off this first   I also included some pics with turq earclips.






*with flash~~*






*without flash~~*


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*Peppers90*, we are twins today! I have that very ring and my new bracelet on!! You have a beautiful collection. I too and banned. lol



peppers90 said:


> Here are my last two pieces before the increase!  I am fully BANNED for now!
> 
> *YG bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 motif vintage WG MOP necklace*  I had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future I hope to add another 10 motif to it!  But, gotta pay off this first   I also included some pics with turq earclips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with flash~~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *without flash~~*


----------



## peppers90

^^ I'm really enjoying the YG bracelet too!  Looks great alone or layered--  I still
can't get over your beautiful watch!  I bet you are loving that piece!!


----------



## beachy10

peppers90 said:


> Here are my last two pieces before the increase! I am fully BANNED for now!
> 
> *YG bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 motif vintage WG MOP necklace* I had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future I hope to add another 10 motif to it! But, gotta pay off this first  I also included some pics with turq earclips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with flash~~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *without flash~~*


 
Very nice! Love the earrings with the necklace. So fresh and summery!


----------



## kim_mac

peppers90 - always love your action shots.  everything is so beautiful on you.  congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## ghoztz

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....




i know it sounds bad, i would keep ALL of those if i were you.


----------



## ghoztz

peppers90 said:


> Here are my last two pieces before the increase!  I am fully BANNED for now!
> 
> *YG bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 motif vintage WG MOP necklace*  I had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future I hope to add another 10 motif to it!  But, gotta pay off this first   I also included some pics with turq earclips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with flash~~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *without flash~~*






thanks for posting!!  love love every single piece you got there.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ghoztz said:


> thanks for posting!!  Love love every single piece you got there.




ditto!


----------



## wintotty

My NM SA told me the YG bracelet I got is one of the last "original" piece NM had and they will start getting new style for the all YG Alhambra bracelets in the future. The new style has smaller ball in the middle and less substantial detailing on motifs. 

Has anyone gotten the same information? If this is true, I should keep the one I got....


----------



## wintotty

Peppers, love both pieces you got!

You always look fantastic with all the VCA pieces


----------



## wintotty

ghoztz said:


> i know it sounds bad, i would keep ALL of those if i were you.




See if someone asked me my opinion, I will say "keep them all" too


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> My NM SA told me the YG bracelet I got is one of the last "original" piece NM had and they will start getting new style for the all YG Alhambra bracelets in the future. The new style has smaller ball in the middle and less substantial detailing on motifs.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the same information? If this is true, I should keep the one I got....




interesting....


----------



## lubird217

I'm loving these new reveals and cursing my banned self. 

Gorgeous new pieces!


----------



## hermes_fan

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anybody ever try the fragrances?


 
I LOVE the Cologne Noire from the Collection Extraordinaire.  I just wish they had travel or purse sized bottles.  The packaging is very elegant and the scent is very strong but sophisticated.


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> My NM SA told me the YG bracelet I got is one of the last "original" piece NM had and they will start getting new style for the all YG Alhambra bracelets in the future. The new style has smaller ball in the middle and less substantial detailing on motifs.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the same information? If this is true, I should keep the one I got....



It is true that VCA redesigned the vintage alhambra yg motif.  I recently tried to get the earrings from NM and was told the old design was gone and any that came in would be the new design.

I saw some on the Betteridge website last week and called to ask about them.  I was told that they are the new design although I couldn't see any difference.  The price however is higher than the old design.  I asked if that price would go up on July 1st and they didn't know.


----------



## surfergirljen

Guys when exactly is the upcoming price hike on VCA??? Any idea how much?


----------



## wintotty

surfergirljen said:


> Guys when exactly is the upcoming price hike on VCA??? Any idea how much?



July 1st, % depend on the collection. I think allinthebag said Alhambra was confirmed to go up by 20%


----------



## wintotty

Ladies, need help here one last time
Which combination will you pick?

1) Magic Bracelet with mini vintage clover studs in wg x mop

OR

2) Magic Bracelet with vintage clover pendant in wg x chalcedony


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> Ladies, need help here one last time
> Which combination will you pick?
> 
> 1) Magic Bracelet with mini vintage clover studs in wg x mop
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) *Magic Bracelet with vintage clover pendant in wg x chalcedony*



love the blues in the chalcedony


----------



## surfergirljen

wintotty said:


> July 1st, % depend on the collection. I think allinthebag said Alhambra was confirmed to go up by 20%



thanks Wintotty! I'm actually eyeing the Lotus earrings (small)! so so pretty, have been enchanted since I saw them on Eva Mendes... sigh! Might have to place a call tomorrow ... 

I would go with the grey coloured one - so unique and elegant! LOVE greys...


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> My NM SA told me the YG bracelet I got is one of the last "original" piece NM had and they will start getting new style for the all YG Alhambra bracelets in the future. The new style has smaller ball in the middle and less substantial detailing on motifs.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the same information? If this is true, I should keep the one I got....




I would keep the old one. I got the new one and feel something doesn't look right. I saw a pic of an old one and can see the difference, though subtle.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> I would keep the old one. I got the new one and feel something doesn't look right. I saw a pic of an old one and can see the difference, though subtle.




what is the difference?


----------



## beachy10

Hermesaholic said:


> what is the difference?




the design looks more squiggly... hard to explain.. the old one looks less busy to me.


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> here are my last two pieces before the increase!  I am fully banned for now!
> 
> *yg bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 motif vintage wg mop necklace*  i had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future i hope to add another 10 motif to it!  But, gotta pay off this first   i also included some pics with turq earclips.
> 
> 
> Wowoowow!!! I love them all! Love the extender... I have the same one, but it's now in the wrong colour! Long story but ended up returning my yg mop for the wg but have a yg extender kicking around! Haha... It's a perfect way to wear the 10 motif - i love this length!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with flash~~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *without flash~~*



looooooooooove!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Darkangel- Yes, there is a sweet size and regular motif. I was just at NM in SF this last Saturday and I know they had some sweet bracelets left but don't recall if they had any single motif necklaces. They can always order it for you. It's best to try on the sizes because sweet line is pretty small but it's cute if you want a starter piece or want to layer with other necklaces. Warning: once you go there it will be hard to not want more!


 
I have no VCA pieces at all, and I think that the sweet size will fit my budget nicely.  
I know, I have a feeling this wont be my first piece!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Yes, NM will order it for you. Tim was the nice SA there ordering me some earrings. If you want to avoid tax call Betteride or London Jewelers (my preference).


 
Thank you!  I will look into those!


----------



## darkangel07760

Can anyone recommend reputable online shops that sell previously worn VCA?


----------



## peppers90

wintotty said:


> Ladies, need help here one last time
> Which combination will you pick?
> 
> 1) Magic Bracelet with mini vintage clover studs in wg x mop
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) Magic Bracelet with vintage clover pendant in wg x chalcedony



I'd pick the chalcedony also;  I never knew how pretty it was til I saw your pic!


----------



## PGN

I love seeing everyone's gorgeous pieces!

I have a VCA 'dilemma'.....I'm trying to decide between the MOP YG 20 motif or 2- 10 motifs that I can link together. I'm afraid the clasp will bug me if I link the 10 motifs but I like the option of being able to wear a short strand. I do not have a VCA near me so I cannot go check it out for myself before the price increase. Does anyone have any pics of 2- 10 motifs linked together? Any opinions on this?


----------



## *emma*

*PGN*, I have 2 wg 10 motif mops that I link together. The clasp doesn't bother me; the only time it shows is if you wear it long (when doubled, it doesn't show). It doesn't bother me, and I do like the option of wearing just one.


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> July 1st, % depend on the collection. I think allinthebag said *Alhambra was confirmed to go up by 20%*



Although I had a SA at VCA NYC tell me on Monday that it would be 23%.  I guess we won't know for sure until July 1st.


----------



## wintotty

beachy10 said:


> I would keep the old one. I got the new one and feel something doesn't look right. I saw a pic of an old one and can see the difference, though subtle.



Thanks Beachy! So it is true that VCA changed the design a bit. I really like the old style, so I guess I'm going to have to keep the YG bracelet.... I wonder why VCA changed the design?


----------



## wintotty

surfergirljen said:


> thanks Wintotty! I'm actually eyeing the Lotus earrings (small)! so so pretty, have been enchanted since I saw them on Eva Mendes... sigh! Might have to place a call tomorrow ...
> 
> I would go with the grey coloured one - so unique and elegant! LOVE greys...



Lotus is super pretty!! I only have a ring, but I too love the picture of Eva Mendes............


----------



## wintotty

_*Hermesaholic, surfergirljen, & pepper*_

Thanks for your opinion! Ear studs don't really show up on me because I always have my hair down, and they are tiny! (I do really love how small they are though!) Maybe I should buy the mop x yg butterfly sweet ear studs later.....ear studs price is not as bad with 23% increase compare to other pieces...


----------



## PGN

*emma* said:


> *PGN*, I have 2 wg 10 motif mops that I link together. The clasp doesn't bother me; the only time it shows is if you wear it long (when doubled, it doesn't show). It doesn't bother me, and I do like the option of wearing just one.



Thanks *emma*! I will wear it long most of the time which is why I'm debating what to do- and not being able to see it irl prior to the price increase makes it more confusing. I love the option of wearing just one.....If you get a chance I would love a pic!


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> _*Hermesaholic, surfergirljen, & pepper*_
> 
> Thanks for your opinion! Ear studs don't really show up on me because I always have my hair down, and they are tiny! (I do really love how small they are though!) Maybe I should buy the mop x yg butterfly sweet ear studs later.....ear studs price is not as bad with 23% increase compare to other pieces...




I would pass on the earstuds.  I would go for something stronger in color OR sparkly if small.  I have  tons of hair so small earrings dont show up on me.  I dont like big earrings so whats a girl to do--go diamonds!


----------



## wintotty

Hermesaholic said:


> I would pass on the earstuds.  I would go for something stronger in color OR sparkly if small.  I have  tons of hair so small earrings dont show up on me.  I dont like big earrings so whats a girl to do--go diamonds!




You are RIGHT!  I usually wear 2ctw diamond studs I would love to upgrade to 3ctw, but the way the diamonds are going up in price, that won't happen anytime soon......


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> Although I had a SA at VCA NYC tell me on Monday that it would be 23%.  I guess we won't know for sure until July 1st.



The SA I spoke to had already received the price list. He swore it was the Fantasy line that was 23%. The increase was up to 23% but Alhambra will only be 20%, watches 16%, not sure about anything else.


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> You are RIGHT!  I usually wear 2ctw diamond studs I would love to upgrade to 3ctw, but the way the diamonds are going up in price, that won't happen anytime soon......



I, too, would love to upgrade my diamonds. But at these outrageous and rapid price increase, I will have to stick to the pave diamonds of VCA. 

You seem to be leaning toward the two bracelets, the all gold and the magic.  I think both are gorgeous and worth keeping. I, too, would pass on the sweet ear studs.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Can anyone recommend reputable online shops that sell previously worn VCA?


 

I am sure there is a thread but I have seen VCA on 1st Dibs, Beladora, and even London has some estate pieces. Not sure of any place else? Anyone?


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am sure there is a thread but I have seen VCA on 1st Dibs, Beladora, and even London has some estate pieces. Not sure of any place else? Anyone?


 
I've seen some piceces on Malleries


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The SA I spoke to had already received the price list. He swore it was the Fantasy line that was 23%. The increase was up to 23% but Alhambra will only be 20%, watches 16%, not sure about anything else.



Well I believe your SA then.  Mine is kind of a loose cannon and I can absolutely see her being wrong.  She told me some months ago that the vintage alhambra yellow gold line was being "retired".  Well, we know now of course that it was not "retired" per se, but redesigned.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> I've seen some piceces on Malleries



I've also seen some "VCA inspired" pieces on Malleries.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> Well I believe your SA then.  Mine is kind of a loose cannon and I can absolutely see her being wrong.  She told me some months ago that the vintage alhambra yellow gold line was being "retired".  Well, we know now of course that it was not "retired" per se, but redesigned.




I think they love to keep us all guessing! lol Sometimes it drives me nuts. The letter they sent out weeks ago was so vague. It definitely pushed me off the wagon to buy a few more things than I truly need. I just cannot resist VCA.


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The SA I spoke to had already received the price list. He swore it was the Fantasy line that was 23%. The increase was up to 23% but Alhambra will only be 20%, watches 16%, not sure about anything else.



Spoke to VCA in Naples... the small lotus earrings are going from $12,400 to $14000 on July first - about 15% I think? 

GAH hate price increases. She said the store is emptying out b/c everyone's in a panic to buy! LOL... makes you feel like the regular retail price is a SALE price - insane backwards sale mentality but it works I guess!!! 

ps  - (I'm getting them!!! She has them on hold for me now yayyaayayayayay!!! She's letting me return my unworn RG MOP magic pendant towards them too - YAY!)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> Spoke to VCA in Naples... the small lotus earrings are going from $12,400 to $14000 on July first - about 15% I think?
> 
> GAH hate price increases. She said the store is emptying out b/c everyone's in a panic to buy! LOL... makes you feel like the regular retail price is a SALE price - insane backwards sale mentality but it works I guess!!!
> 
> ps  - (I'm getting them!!! She has them on hold for me now yayyaayayayayay!!! She's letting me return my unworn RG MOP magic pendant towards them too - YAY!)



YAY!!  Cannot wait to see them!!  If I didn't buy the vintage pave ones last year, I would so get them too. They are just TDF beautiful!


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> Spoke to VCA in Naples... the small lotus earrings are going from $12,400 to $14000 on July first - about 15% I think?
> 
> GAH hate price increases. She said the store is emptying out b/c everyone's in a panic to buy! LOL... makes you feel like the regular retail price is a SALE price - insane backwards sale mentality but it works I guess!!!
> 
> ps - (*I'm getting them!!!* She has them on hold for me now yayyaayayayayay!!! She's letting me return my unworn RG MOP magic pendant towards them too - YAY!)


 
Congrats! You MUST post pics when you get them!


----------



## kim_mac

PLEASE - if someone can post their 2 -10 motif necklaces hooked together (modeling) i would really really be grateful.  i'm wondering if the clasps showing would bother me.  then maybe getting the 20 motif is a better choice for me.  thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## kim_mac

yay, jen...cannot wait for the bling!  i love that pic of eva as well!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I am going to look at a 10 motif tomorrow and a 20 motif. Will bring my 12(I added two motifs to a 10) and take pics. 



kim_mac said:


> PLEASE - if someone can post their 2 -10 motif necklaces hooked together (modeling) i would really really be grateful.  i'm wondering if the clasps showing would bother me.  then maybe getting the 20 motif is a better choice for me.  thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## kim_mac

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am going to look at a 10 motif tomorrow and a 20 motif. Will bring my 12(I added two motifs to a 10) and take pics.




thank you so much ALLinTHEbag - love your collection of vca btw!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Thank you!! I think if we all put our collections together, we could start our own museum. I couldn't type store because I know we have pieces we would never part with. 



kim_mac said:


> thank you so much ALLinTHEbag - love your collection of vca btw!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I think if we all put our collections together, we could start our own museum. I couldn't type store because I know we have pieces we would never part with.



HAHAHA!

What do you have now, Allinthebag? I'm losing track!!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am sure there is a thread but I have seen VCA on 1st Dibs, Beladora, and even London has some estate pieces. Not sure of any place else? Anyone?


 
Thanks!  
I will check those out!


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I think if we all put our collections together, *we could start our own museum*. I couldn't type store because I know we have pieces we would never part with.


 

Would love to see everyone's entire collections!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> HAHAHA!
> 
> What do you have now, Allinthebag? I'm losing track!!



Look who is talking!! lol  I need to make a list of what I bought this year but I think it would scare me.


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> A few new pieces...wanted to share...


----------



## mp4

peppers90 said:


> I'd pick the chalcedony also;  I never knew how pretty it was til I saw your pic!



I LOVE my chalecondy bracelet!!!!!  Go for the chalecondy!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


>


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> Hi everyone. These are my 2 peices.
> I love the earrings so much. Also the bracelet I waited soo long for. Funny I measured it and it is the same as when I first started. 7.5. LOL. All that wait for nothing!
> Ok , so as a 3rd peice. I was thinking a pendant or another bracelet in MOP?
> I should stop now!


 
Congratulations D!  They are fabulous!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


>


 
Right back at ya my friend!  

I knew I shouldn't have come into this thread.  It makes me want to go to NM and order something VCA.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> Right back at ya my friend!
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have come into this thread.  It makes me want to go to NM and order something VCA.




I have been quiet and trying not to enable you.  But this upcoming increase has us all  CRAZZZY!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> *I am going to look at a 10 motif tomorrow and a 20 motif. *Will bring my 12(I added two motifs to a 10) and take pics.




what?


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have been quiet and trying not to enable you.  But this upcoming increase has us all  CRAZZZY!


 
 I do appreciate you not enabling me.  I'm so easily swayed to spend, especially for VCA.


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> Congratulations D!  They are fabulous!


 Thanks Mon! Tomarrow night is my anniversary and I am going to wear them for the first time. LOL. I am expecting a MOP bracelet too.  I need to now see everyones new goodies! This thread has been busy!


----------



## perleegirl

I am so excited to do my first blog!  It all began one sunny day in May when I received my first piece of VCA; MOP/YG bracelet. I started doing some research, and found you girls. It took me one weekend to be hooked. Thank you so much for the education! I am now deciding on my next, "must have", VCA piece before increase. I would love some help from the experts. I was contemplating a tennis bracelet, but think maybe for now, I should go with the Rose/ diamond clover Perlee. Any thoughts?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> what?



I'm just looking.....I think?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I'm just looking.....I think?




kind of like how i am just looking...............


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> I am so excited to do my first blog!  It all began one sunny day in May when I received my first piece of VCA; MOP/YG bracelet. I started doing some research, and found you girls. It took me one weekend to be hooked. Thank you so much for the education! I am now deciding on my next, "must have", VCA piece before increase. I would love some help from the experts. I was contemplating a tennis bracelet, but think maybe for now, I should go with the Rose/ diamond clover Perlee. Any thoughts?



Bracelet or ring? Both are beautiful!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> kind of like how i am just looking...............


----------



## perleegirl

Bracelet now, ring later. Trying to decide between a 10ctw tennis bracelet, and Perlee clover diamond bracelet. Although I kind of like the Y/G vintage 5 motif pave bracelet too. So many choices, so little time. One week countdown!


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> Bracelet now, ring later. Trying to decide between a 10ctw tennis bracelet, and Perlee clover diamond bracelet. Although I kind of like the Y/G vintage 5 motif pave bracelet too. So many choices, so little time. One week countdown!



I like your user name!  I have the perlee bracelet and love it - I would choose it over the tennis unless you absolutely adored the tennis bracelet...


----------



## sbelle

This is off the sales topic, but just wanted to share.  

I have 3 vintage alhambra yellow gold 10 motif necklaces.  I started out with just the one, then I got another so I could wear two together for a 20 motif, or just one for the shorter necklace.  Later I ended up picking up a third, thinking I would love to also have a 15 motif length by combining the 3 together.   

With hindsight I wish I had gotten a 20 motif and a 10 motif.   I've been thinking a lot lately about having VCA permanently altering two of the 10 motifs to make them into a single 20 motif.  I've asked different friends whether they thought VCA would do it and most people said VCA would not do it because each necklace is a separately numbered piece. 

I called me VCA SA yesterday and asked her what she thought and she said that they would absolutely do it.  I mailed them to VCA, so we'll see if she is right!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> This is off the sales topic, but just wanted to share.
> 
> I have 3 vintage alhambra yellow gold 10 motif necklaces.  I started out with just the one, then I got another so I could wear two together for a 20 motif, or just one for the shorter necklace.  Later I ended up picking up a third, thinking I would love to also have a 15 motif length by combining the 3 together.
> 
> With hindsight I wish I had gotten a 20 motif and a 10 motif.   I've been thinking a lot lately about having VCA permanently altering two of the 10 motifs to make them into a single 20 motif.  I've asked different friends whether they thought VCA would do it and most people said VCA would not do it because each necklace is a separately numbered piece.
> 
> I called me VCA SA yesterday and asked her what she thought and she said that they would absolutely do it.  I mailed them to VCA, so we'll see if she is right!


 
 That sounds wonderfull! I was reading they added 2 motifs to a 10 motif necklaces, I can't see them turning down your request.
What is the situation of your ordeal with NM and the necklace?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do you think they would agree to replace the hook closure with a hidden clasp??  Like the one on the magic necklace?
This would be the best of both...you wouldn't see the clasp.........
BTW- just ordered two 10's...........


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> That sounds wonderfull! I was reading they added 2 motifs to a 10 motif necklaces, I can't see them turning down your request.
> *What is the situation of your ordeal with NM and the necklace*?



Well......VCA agreed to make me a white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace and NM gave me a price concession since it had been such an ordeal.  But, they said I wouldn't have it until July and they didn't say when in July. (remember I paid for the necklace the first of March!)  So I am still waiting.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## sbelle

I have been having one of those days.  You know what I mean.  Where nothing big goes wrong, but many little annoying things happen.  

So to cap off my day, I was walking by a bathroom cabinet wearing my new 10 motif vintage alhambra onyx necklace and ...............you know what I am going to say isn't going to be good..........  the necklace was bouncing up with my movement and caught on the cabinet knob as I walked by and the necklace snapped.  It was a freak thing.   But it happened.

So now I'm off to pack up my necklace and send to VCA for repair.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Well......VCA agreed to make me a white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace and NM gave me a price concession since it had been such an ordeal.  But, they said I wouldn't have it until July and they didn't say when in July. (remember I paid for the necklace the first of March!)  So I am still waiting.....:tumbleweed:


 Oh, I totally understand. I waited over 4 month for a simple bracelet. I hope you get your peice soon!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I have been having one of those days.  You know what I mean.  Where nothing big goes wrong, but many little annoying things happen.
> 
> So to cap off my day, I was walking by a bathroom cabinet wearing my new 10 motif vintage alhambra onyx necklace and ...............you know what I am going to say isn't going to be good..........  the necklace was bouncing up with my movement and caught on the cabinet knob as I walked by and the necklace snapped.  It was a freak thing.   But it happened.
> 
> So now I'm off to pack up my necklace and send to VCA for repair.




Ooops this should have said my *20 motif*!  A 10 would not be long enough tomcatch on a cabinet knob!!


----------



## kim_mac

omg - i'm so sorry to hear, sbelle!  i know exactly what you mean when you say it's been one of THOSE days.  i know it will come back beautiful again.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle-oh no!  The same thing happened to me with my while wearing my 2/10 motifs MOP VCA.  I was in a rental car and dropped something by the passanger seat.  I leaned over to pick it up and while I was coming up my VCA caught onto the gear shift. Up I came and it snaped in like 3-4 places.  No MOP were damaged.  It took forever to come back (had to mail both) and it was rather expensive.  I was shocked.  It makes me be very careful now!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> Ooops this should have said my *20 motif*!  A 10 would not be long enough tomcatch on a cabinet knob!!



So sorry this happened to you. I'm sure VCA will make it perfect again.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> sbelle-oh no!  The same thing happened to me with my while wearing my 2/10 motifs MOP VCA.  I was in a rental car and dropped something by the passanger seat.  I leaned over to pick it up and while I was coming up my VCA caught onto the gear shift. Up I came and it snaped in like 3-4 places.  No MOP were damaged.  It took forever to come back (had to mail both) and* it was rather expensive.*  I was shocked.  It makes me be very careful now!




I remember your story!  I was horrified that it happened to you and I am now horrified that this happened to me!  Mine was a clean break (or so it seems to me) of one link.

And I know --as you said-- this will be rather expensive.!!




I guess one of the things that bums me out the most is that I've only had the necklace a few weeks.  It was one of my "beat the sale" purchases


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I remember your story!  I was horrified that it happened to you and I am now horrified that this happened to me!  Mine was a clean break (or so it seems to me) of one link.
> 
> And I know --as you said-- this will be rather expensive.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess one of the things that bums me out the most is that I've only had the necklace a few weeks.  It was one of my "beat the sale" purchases




I am curious why fixing chain links would be expensive?


----------



## Suzie

Sbelle, sorry to hear about your necklace.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hermesaholic said:


> kind of like how i am just looking...............





perleegirl said:


> I am so excited to do my first blog!  It all began one sunny day in May when I received my first piece of VCA; MOP/YG bracelet. I started doing some research, and found you girls. It took me one weekend to be hooked. Thank you so much for the education! I am now deciding on my next, "must have", VCA piece before increase. I would love some help from the experts. I was contemplating a tennis bracelet, but think maybe for now, I should go with the Rose/ diamond clover Perlee. Any thoughts?





kat99 said:


> I like your user name!  I have the perlee bracelet and love it - I would choose it over the tennis unless you absolutely adored the tennis bracelet...





sbelle said:


> I remember your story!  I was horrified that it happened to you and I am now horrified that this happened to me!  Mine was a clean break (or so it seems to me) of one link.
> 
> And I know --as you said-- this will be rather expensive.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess one of the things that bums me out the most is that I've only had the necklace a few weeks.  It was one of my "beat the sale" purchases



Oh that sucks! I never thought they'd be that easy to break... have to keep my little ones well away from my necklace!! 

I hope you get it back soon!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I am curious why fixing chain links would be expensive?



In my world it shouldn't be  , but we shall see.  In my world there would be no 20% increase!!   

I know VCA will charge me because it didn't come from them, I got it at NM.  
In my experience costs at VCA are variable--it really depends on your SA.  

Only one link was broken on my necklace, so it should be relatively easy.  I am shipping it off today, so I should have an estimate of the cost next week.  I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## carrie8

Hi,
is it possible to purchase a chalcedony charm without the necklace from VCA or Betteridge?


----------



## Hermesaholic

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to purchase a chalcedony charm without the necklace from VCA or Betteridge?




I have always wanted the large size pendant in WG and Chalcedony but I dont think they make one.  I have only seen turquoise and white MOP


----------



## rengb6

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to purchase a chalcedony charm without the necklace from VCA or Betteridge?



London Jewlers has two of the charms in white gold and yellow gold MOP. They also have a pendant w/o the chain that is yellow gold and onyx. As far as I know Betteridge doesn't have what your looking for but they may order it for you. I'm Buying the sweet alhambra necklace and they are ordering it from VCA for me. 

http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-black-onyx-pendant.html


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks Mon! Tomarrow night is my anniversary and I am going to wear them for the first time. LOL. I am expecting a MOP bracelet too.  I need to now see everyones new goodies! This thread has been busy!



Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I have been having one of those days.  You know what I mean.  Where nothing big goes wrong, but many little annoying things happen.
> 
> So to cap off my day, I was walking by a bathroom cabinet wearing my new 10 motif vintage alhambra onyx necklace and ...............you know what I am going to say isn't going to be good..........  the necklace was bouncing up with my movement and caught on the cabinet knob as I walked by and the necklace snapped.  It was a freak thing.   But it happened.
> 
> So now I'm off to pack up my necklace and send to VCA for repair.



:cry: SOOO sorry* sbelle*! I hope it gets fixed quickly. I have almost done that with my magic. It's super long and my dog jumps up sometimes.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

oh no!  Sorry the hear about that.  Such an expensive piece too!

I used to get my 16" necklace caught all the time when reaching for something under the sink by not opening the door all the way.  But mine wasn't a vca.

I also would get my engagement ring at the time caught on door locks.  lol.  I wasn't used to wearing a ring then.  But now my wedding ring is sized perfectly so I don't have that problem any more.



Ali at London's called me to let me know that they actually didn't have the vintage alhambra in YG 1 motif in stock and she would have to order it which will take 2 weeks.  She told me I wouldn't have to pay the price increase.  I also asked her about the pouch again and she said they don't make the pouches anymore.  Is that true??  I really want a pouch!!

I wonder if I should just go ahead and get the necklace from betteridge just in case she turns around and tells me I have to pay for it at the new price.....what should I do?  I don't mind waiting 2 weeks....


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

rengb6 said:


> London Jewlers has two of the charms in white gold and yellow gold MOP. They also have a pendant w/o the chain that is yellow gold and onyx. As far as I know Betteridge doesn't have what your looking for but they may order it for you. I'm Buying the sweet alhambra necklace and they are ordering it from VCA for me.
> 
> http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-black-onyx-pendant.html



Did they say how long it would take?  They are ordering me one as well and was told 2 weeks.  Also are they honoring the current price for you?  I was told I would be charged the current price but I am afraid when it comes in I am told differently.  I was charged 1/2 today.


----------



## rengb6

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> oh no!  Sorry the hear about that.  Such an expensive piece too!
> 
> I used to get my 16" necklace caught all the time when reaching for something under the sink by not opening the door all the way.  But mine wasn't a vca.
> 
> I also would get my engagement ring at the time caught on door locks.  lol.  I wasn't used to wearing a ring then.  But now my wedding ring is sized perfectly so I don't have that problem any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Ali at London's called me to let me know that they actually didn't have the vintage alhambra in YG 1 motif in stock and she would have to order it which will take 2 weeks.  She told me I wouldn't have to pay the price increase.  I also asked her about the pouch again and she said they don't make the pouches anymore.  Is that true??  I really want a pouch!!
> 
> I wonder if I should just go ahead and get the necklace from betteridge just in case she turns around and tells me I have to pay for it at the new price.....what should I do?  I don't mind waiting 2 weeks....




I just ordered from Betteridge yesterday and I was told I wouldn't get my piece for 4-6 weeks. However, I am guaranteed the current price. I'm also wondering about the pouch though. I was expecting I'd get one but never asked!


----------



## beachy10

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to purchase a chalcedony charm without the necklace from VCA or Betteridge?


 
I am pretty sure you can. I was told the necklace part was $200+ something. Alot for some rope IMO.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

rengb6 said:


> I just ordered from Betteridge yesterday and I was told I wouldn't get my piece for 4-6 weeks. However, I am guaranteed the current price. I'm also wondering about the pouch though. I was expecting I'd get one but never asked!



Oh I thought you ordered with Londons.  Which necklace did you order?  The single pendant?  Betteridge is showing it in stock.  Also when I called them last week they had 2 in stock and I think more of the WG.  mustve sold out quick.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I think the pouches are just given out at the boutiques. It is one of the perks that the boutiques give customers. The last time I bought something from a boutique, they gave me several for travel. They change them every year or two. Years ago they were green satin, than beige faux suede and now green faux suede.


----------



## perleegirl

Hi there, So I am trying to decide between the rose gold clover Perlee, and the new Harry Winston Lily Cluster bracelet. Tough choice! I adore both, but can only get one for now. I suppose due to increase, VCA would be the way to go. I think the Perlee is very special, but the HW bracelet might be better for every day. Any thoughts?

www.Harrywinston.com


----------



## rengb6

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Oh I thought you ordered with Londons.  Which necklace did you order?  The single pendant?  Betteridge is showing it in stock.  Also when I called them last week they had 2 in stock and I think more of the WG.  mustve sold out quick.



I ordered the sweet Alhambra. They have the vintage in stock which I will probably end up getting to! The SA I spoke with said everything is going quickly because of the coming price increase.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you think they would agree to replace the hook closure with a hidden clasp??  Like the one on the magic necklace?
> This would be the best of both...you wouldn't see the clasp.........
> BTW- just ordered two 10's...........



No, they will not do this this.  I have requested this at several VCA locations including Paris and been told yes and further up the chain I was told it would it would change the integrity of the piece.  So, they would not do it.  If you can get them to do it.  Please PM me as I would LOVE to have this done and worked on it for almost a year.  Thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> Hi there, So I am trying to decide between the rose gold clover Perlee, and the new Harry Winston Lily Cluster bracelet. Tough choice! I adore both, but can only get one for now. I suppose due to increase, VCA would be the way to go. I think the Perlee is very special, but the HW bracelet might be better for every day. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.Harrywinston.com




Wow, the Lily bracelet is beautiful. I think the perlee has more diamond carat weight and since it is increasing? I would leane towards that. More every day wear....
The HW piece is gorgeous though. TOUGH decision...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

tbbbjb said:


> No, they will not do this this.  I have requested this at several VCA locations including Paris and been told yes and further up the chain I was told it would it would change the integrity of the piece.  So, they would not do it.  If you can get them to do it.  Please PM me as I would LOVE to have this done and worked on it for almost a year.  Thanks!




For what they are going to cost, you would think they would start doing it? heck, we would all probably run out and "have to have one". 

The modern alhambra necklaces have the hidden insert closure like the Magic. They cost a lot more though.


----------



## peppers90

We only have a few more days to go til July 1st!!  Looking forward to seeing everyone's last minute purchases...  Can't believe I am actually considering one more buy (MOP YG 5 motif bracelet)-this has got to stop!!!!  Either I need to go into labor, or that price increase has got to get here SOON 

  Thanks *AiTB, beachy10, kim_mac, ghoztz, Hermesaholic, wintotty & surfergirljen* for your comments on my reveals a few pages back!


----------



## peppers90

*sbelle*  Sorry to hear about your onyx~ at least it was just one chain link.  My DD was pulling on my 20 motif this morning and I about freaked out!  I told her, pull on those Chanel pearls instead, they are a lot cheaper haha


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

does vca do free shipping?  Anyone know if they have the vintage alhambra in yg mop pendant necklace in stock?  Maybe I should just order from them directly.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle & peppers90---I have to say .....the 10 and 20 Alhambra Necklaces are very sturdy in my opinion.   It just takes a "getting caught on something" and not knowing it and pulling away while moving, walking, etc.   I do not think a child could break it.   

As for one link sbelle.....it won't be much.   My links were broken in several places.  I can't remember but it was almost $300 I think.  Mine was from the same VCA boutique where it was purchased.. I was sort of miffed but when I got them back they came with all new suede and velvet snap cases and were polished up like new.  It was sort of fun!  I guess I can call spending only $300 at VCA fun!  Hopefully they will not take 6-8 weeks like mine did in Chicago.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

i called the boutique in chicago and it's no tax and free shipping.  I asked about the size, if it was similar to a quarter and she said no, similar to a dime.  I didn't realize it's so tiny!!  I am having second thoughts now.....

Also she did say it comes with a pouch!!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> This is off the sales topic, but just wanted to share.
> 
> I have 3 vintage alhambra yellow gold 10 motif necklaces.  I started out with just the one, then I got another so I could wear two together for a 20 motif, or just one for the shorter necklace.  Later I ended up picking up a third, thinking I would love to also have a 15 motif length by combining the 3 together.
> 
> With hindsight I wish I had gotten a 20 motif and a 10 motif.   I've been thinking a lot lately about having VCA permanently altering two of the 10 motifs to make them into a single 20 motif.  I've asked different friends whether they thought VCA would do it and most people said VCA would not do it because each necklace is a separately numbered piece.
> 
> I called me VCA SA yesterday and asked her what she thought and she said that they would absolutely do it.  I mailed them to VCA, so we'll see if she is right!





I mentioned in the above post that I am asking VCA to combine two 10 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold necklaces to make one 20 motif necklace.  I talked directly to someone in the workshop today and she said the request would have to be submitted to another office for approval.  She said that they have done similar changes in the past but they are now much stricter ( something to do with Richemont) about  what can be done and what can't.  She said she has no idea whether it will be approved.  

She also mentioned if my change was approved the information about the pieces and changes would have to go to Paris so that the records there could be updated.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I mentioned in the above post that I am asking VCA to combine two 10 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold necklaces to make one 20 motif necklace.  I talked directly to someone in the workshop today and she said the request would have to be submitted to another office for approval.  She said that they have done similar changes in the past but they are now much stricter ( something to do with Richemont) about  what can be done and what can't.  She said she has no idea whether it will be approved.
> 
> She also mentioned if my change was approved the information about the pieces and changes would have to go to Paris so that the records there could be updated.




I would be surprised if they did it--I asked for a piece to be made into a ring from an earring and they wouldnt do it.  numbered etc


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I would be surprised if they did it--I asked for a piece to be made into a ring from an earring and they wouldnt do it.  numbered etc



I agree, but it's worth trying!  My thought is the answer is always no when you don't ask!

  I asked her what her guess was and she said it could go either way.  They have comined necklaces in the past but that didn't mean they'd do it now.    She said sometimes a request is submitted that they think there's no way it will be approved , and it is approved.  And it happens the other way too-- a request that they feel will for sure be approved ends up not being approved.


----------



## sbelle

I knew there was something else I meant to post.  

In prior posts I have mentioned that I am trying to combine two 10 motifs.   I have a third 10 motif that is at least 10 years old and has a different clasp.  I don't like the look of it and through a loupe you can see it doesn't close completely.  

I talked to VCA and they said they can replace the clasp with the newer, flatter clasp that has VCA engraved on it for $180.  Thought that might be useful info for y'all.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ I have that newer clasp on my Papillon diamond pendant.  I wish it were on the pieces I have bought recently because it is much easier to open/close. Maybe after the price increase instead of buying more VCA, I will change out clasps one by one. It will be like getting something new all over again.


----------



## wintotty

Is it different enough to buy a 10 motif mop x wg when I already have 20 motif mop x yg?

I see many ladies here own similar combination, but wondered if you use them equally or you tend to use one and other sits in a jewelry box?


----------



## carrie8

Thank you guys for the quick answers!


----------



## carrie8

I tried to find the email adress of VCA in Paris on their website. Couldn't find it. Does anybody have the adress?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Most of you guys probably got these too, but mine just came a few days ago.  I was sent two complimentary tickets to the VCA exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt that's running, I think, through the 4th of July.

If anyone can use them, I'd be happy to send them to you.


----------



## Lharding

carrie8 said:


> I tried to find the email adress of VCA in Paris on their website. Couldn't find it. Does anybody have the adress?



I found this one on the website:  Client.Relations.Europe@vancleefarpels.com


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty said:


> Is it different enough to buy a 10 motif mop x wg when I already have 20 motif mop x yg?
> 
> I see many ladies here own similar combination, but wondered if you use them equally or you tend to use one and other sits in a jewelry box?



i don't have either but i could see myself wearing the longer one more.  i think they are very different (length and color of gold).


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> Is it different enough to buy a 10 motif mop x wg when I already have 20 motif mop x yg?
> 
> I see many ladies here own similar combination, but wondered if you use them equally or you tend to use one and other sits in a jewelry box?


 
seems too similar to me. I'd get the wg and chalcedony.


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks for your replies, ALLinTHEbag and Kat. Any other opinions out there? Kat, you have the clover perlee that I am considering; right? Do you wear it often? I am curious how it looks after being broken in. Does it dent and scratch easily? If so, does it bother you? Or do you get over it when the newness wears off?


----------



## perleegirl

Did anyone else get a chance to checkout Harry Winston Lily clover bracelet? The earrings are TDF.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> seems too similar to me. I'd get the wg and chalcedony.



I tend to agree BUT white and YG and white and WG will go with anything and everything all the time


----------



## wintotty

kim_mac said:


> i don't have either but i could see myself wearing the longer one more.  i think they are very different (length and color of gold).



Well I think "if" I get the 10motif wg x mop, I will eventually get another 10 motif to attach to make it longer. But still not so convinced that they are different enough....


----------



## wintotty

beachy10 said:


> seems too similar to me. I'd get the wg and chalcedony.



Strangely Chalcedony doesn't pop as much as mop on my skin. I just received 1 motif pendant and debating if I should keep it, because by itself chalcedony kind of disappear/blend in..... I wish VCA made the wg x grey mop necklaces...


----------



## Pepper

Hi everyone.  I just went through 172 pages of enabling on this very dangerous thread.  Am contemplating chalcedony vs. white MOP in WG, the 10-motif vintage Alhambra necklace, as my first foray into VCA.  Undecided as to which one.  The chalcedony is what I really want, but I wonder if I should get the white MOP since it's my first piece, it's classic, and will go with more things (although I wear so much black, it probably won't make all that much of a difference).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Pepper,* I love the chalcedony, but think for your first, you should go MOP or all gold.  I didn't take my own advice, though.  I went with turquoise for my first, but it's my all time fav.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ME, too!!
The grey MOP is so gorgeous and I was told that in wg the grey is only available in the regular alhambra (my SA called it modern alhambra).........

I wonder if the grey MOP is available in the yg vintage...???  I wear a lot of black and can see myself lusting after this combination.....




wintotty said:


> Strangely Chalcedony doesn't pop as much as mop on my skin. I just received 1 motif pendant and debating if I should keep it, because by itself chalcedony kind of disappear/blend in..... I wish VCA made the wg x grey mop necklaces...


----------



## perleegirl

Pepper, sounds like you love the chalcedony. Did you have a chance to try either of the two on? My first piece was MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet, a gift from my sweet BF. I found this site when I was trying to decide if I should keep or exchange it. I quickly learned that my BF had made the perfect choice. You are correct, MPO/Yg or WG is such a classic. What is your skin tone and hair color? I am a fair skinned blond, and found that the Mop had more pop. I felt the chalcedony looked washed out on me, and thought it probably would be more flattering on a tanned brunette beauty. In the end, you should go for what you love and find comfort in the ides that you can always exchange it.


----------



## Pepper

Thanks guys.  I am brunette with a medium warm complexion.  I don't know that the chalcedony is going to look all that good on me honestly.  I tried on my friend's MOP in YG and that was of course fine.  I think going with a classic for the first piece is safer (I am going to see both tomorrow) so unless the chalcedony really is special, I will probably go with the MOP in WG I think.


----------



## thimp

Pepper said:


> Thanks guys.  I am brunette with a medium warm complexion.  I don't know that the chalcedony is going to look all that good on me honestly.  I tried on my friend's MOP in YG and that was of course fine.  I think going with a classic for the first piece is safer (I am going to see both tomorrow) *so unless the chalcedony really is special, I will probably go with the MOP in WG I think.*



Excellent choice. WG MOP is so classic and versatile. I receive many compliments when I wear this necklace.


----------



## ouija board

Pepper said:


> Hi everyone.  I just went through 172 pages of enabling on this very dangerous thread.  Am contemplating chalcedony vs. white MOP in WG, the 10-motif vintage Alhambra necklace, as my first foray into VCA.  Undecided as to which one.  The chalcedony is what I really want, but I wonder if I should get the white MOP since it's my first piece, it's classic, and will go with more things (although I wear so much black, it probably won't make all that much of a difference).



Pepper, you might also consider the onyx. I had ruled out onyx because most of my wardrobe is black or dark colors, and I thought it would be too much black on black; but I tried on the onyx and fell in love. As for chalcedony, I think it's light colored enough to be worn like the mop, so if you love it when you try it on, get it! You can always get the white mop 5 motif bracelet later to wear with the chalcedony 10 motif...best of both worlds


----------



## Hermesaholic

Pepper said:


> Thanks guys.  I am brunette with a medium warm complexion.  I don't know that the chalcedony is going to look all that good on me honestly.  I tried on my friend's MOP in YG and that was of course fine.  I think going with a classic for the first piece is safer (I am going to see both tomorrow) so unless the chalcedony really is special, I will probably go with the MOP in WG I think.




it really has everything to do with coloring!  Based on your description go with MOP.  The WG with white MOP is impeccably crisp!   (I am so fair the white blended in with my skin.  The chalcedony looked blue on me rather than gray.)


----------



## wintotty

texasgirliegirl said:


> ME, too!!
> The grey MOP is so gorgeous and I was told that in wg the grey is only available in the regular alhambra (my SA called it modern alhambra).........
> 
> I wonder if the grey MOP is available in the yg vintage...???  I wear a lot of black and can see myself lusting after this combination.....




I know VCA has Magic Ring in yg x grey mop....but I want it with WG!!
Well, maybe one of the BTF ring has grey mop x wg with white mop x wg I think I saw the picture somewhere....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

The tickets for the VCA exhibit are spoken for.


----------



## wintotty

I just went through most of the thread again, lol I didn't see many modern alhambra pieces.... I wonder why? Are they not so popular, but yet they seem to be more expensive than vintage alhambra??

I'm intrigued by the modern alhambra pendant, but not sure because I've never seem them... anyone have any thoughts on them???


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> I just went through most of the thread again, lol I didn't see many modern alhambra pieces.... I wonder why? Are they not so popular, but yet they seem to be more expensive than vintage alhambra??
> 
> I'm intrigued by the modern alhambra pendant, but not sure because I've never seem them... anyone have any thoughts on them???




its more much more expensive to make-i believe it is actually 
marquetry."  Additionally--BOTH sides are finished.  So double the work.  I love it--I have been looking for the 20 motif in WG with grap MOP!


----------



## calla baby

Pepper said:


> Hi everyone.  I just went through 172 pages of enabling on this very dangerous thread.  Am contemplating chalcedony vs. white MOP in WG, the 10-motif vintage Alhambra necklace, as my first foray into VCA.  Undecided as to which one.  The chalcedony is what I really want, but I wonder if I should get the white MOP since it's my first piece, it's classic, and will go with more things (although I wear so much black, it probably won't make all that much of a difference).


I am considering between WG MOP and WG chalcedony as well. At first I am more on chalcedony as I have a 10 YG MOP and a bracelet...But after go through all this forum and see a lot of picture that you guys here wearing in person, I am now more on WG MOP 20 motif and matching ear-clips... I think in this forum somewhere post a picture of pretty lady wearing a 20WG MOP and I really die when I saw it...

Chalcedony is nice actually, but it seems that MOP can go both casual and formal


----------



## Pepper

I think it is all going to boil down to how these look on me wearing a black scoop-necked T-shirt from Lands End....


----------



## calla baby

perleegirl said:


> Hi there, So I am trying to decide between the rose gold clover Perlee, and the new Harry Winston Lily Cluster bracelet. Tough choice! I adore both, but can only get one for now. I suppose due to increase, VCA would be the way to go. I think the Perlee is very special, but the HW bracelet might be better for every day. Any thoughts?
> 
> www.Harrywinston.com


I go to VCA  first as I like bangle,then HW, this Lily Cluster is so pretty.


----------



## Brennamom

Pepper said:


> I think it is all going to boil down to how these look on me wearing a black scoop-necked T-shirt from Lands End....


 
That's all I wear mine with (or can afford after).


----------



## Pepper

^^Ha ha, B'mom!  And to think that this was what a Birkin used to cost....


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks for your input, calla baby. I guess I have a few short days left to figure it out. I started wondering tonight if maybe I should get the clover ring instead, and put the difference towards the 20 motif MOP/YG or 3 motif magic earrings instead. I guess I just don't think I would ever get bracelet after price increase, because I would have an even harder time justifying the price. It will be going up $4200.00. INSANE!


----------



## Brennamom

Pepper said:


> ^^Ha ha, B'mom! And to think that this was what a Birkin used to cost....


 
Pepper, I like to think H math prepared me for VCA...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Pepper said:


> I think it is all going to boil down to how these look on me wearing a black scoop-necked T-shirt from Lands End....


----------



## perleegirl

Oh, by clover ring, I meant Perlee dia/clover ring.


----------



## darkangel07760

So when I first went to the VCA website, I saw that there were only a small number of shops.  I was hoping that there would be a shop in Palm Beach, since I am flying to Florida to visit family.  At first I didn't see it anywhere except Bal Harbour, but then I saw that there is one on Worth Drive in Palm Beach!
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bethc

Yes, there is a store in Palm Beach on Worth Ave, as you're heading towards the beach, on the right side before NM.


----------



## carrie8

Thank you Lharding!


----------



## calla baby

ladies,

Does the frivole collection has a single flower ring (big/small)? I really love that flower, but my hand is too small for two flower. 

Pls help on this


----------



## jayjay77

I'm another VCA newbie trying to decide if I should make a purchase before the price increase. I've been looking at VCA for ages but have not pulled the trigger. My initial thought was to start with Vintage Alahambra in MOP/YG -- bracelet, earrings, 10 motif, but I really don't think I would wear the necklace very often. I'm more an earring person and think bracelets are more wearable than necklaces. So three options I am considering, and all seem to work out to about the same price (I think) are:

1. Bling: Small Cosmos necklace
2. Everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Turk/WG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Magic 2 motif dangle earrings in MOP/YG
3. Bling and everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, small Lotus earrings

I think option 3 may be the best, but then I really love the Turk Vintage pieces and the Magic dangles and prob would wear them more than the Lotus earrings which would be for special occasions. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> This is off the sales topic, but just wanted to share.
> 
> I have 3 vintage alhambra yellow gold 10 motif necklaces. I started out with just the one, then I got another so I could wear two together for a 20 motif, or just one for the shorter necklace. Later I ended up picking up a third, thinking I would love to also have a 15 motif length by combining the 3 together.
> 
> With hindsight I wish I had gotten a 20 motif and a 10 motif. I've been thinking a lot lately about having VCA permanently altering two of the 10 motifs to make them into a single 20 motif. I've asked different friends whether they thought VCA would do it and most people said VCA would not do it because each necklace is a separately numbered piece.
> 
> I called me VCA SA yesterday and asked her what she thought and she said that they would absolutely do it. I mailed them to VCA, so we'll see if she is right!


 
wow - that's great news - and as well they should -- after all YOU'RE the customer -- who are they to say you can't  alter something! (especially if you're willing to pay for it.  (Plus you are obviously a good customer!)


----------



## hermes_fan

Hermesaholic said:


> its more much more expensive to make-i believe it is actually
> marquetry." Additionally--BOTH sides are finished. So double the work. I love it--I have been looking for the 20 motif in WG with grap MOP!


 
i was thinking the same thing recently and i must admit that even though i have the modern YG pave pendant and matching earrings (small size like the sweet vintage) -- I don't wear the set as much as the vintage YG MOP and YG Onyx -- which I actually love more than my MOP.  I would love to get the 20 motif Black Onyx Vintage but i'm still paying off the 20 vintage YG MOP!!


----------



## *emma*

*Jayjay77*, I actually like option #2. It gives you more choices with mop and turq and the magic earrings are so beautiful.


----------



## thimp

jayjay77 said:


> I'm another VCA newbie trying to decide if I should make a purchase before the price increase. I've been looking at VCA for ages but have not pulled the trigger. My initial thought was to start with Vintage Alahambra in MOP/YG -- bracelet, earrings, 10 motif, but I really don't think I would wear the necklace very often. I'm more an earring person and think bracelets are more wearable than necklaces. So three options I am considering, and all seem to work out to about the same price (I think) are:
> 
> 1. Bling: Small Cosmos necklace
> 2. Everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Turk/WG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Magic 2 motif dangle earrings in MOP/YG
> 3. Bling and everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, small Lotus earrings
> 
> I think option 3 may be the best, but then I really love the Turk Vintage pieces and the Magic dangles and prob would wear them more than the Lotus earrings which would be for special occasions. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.



Option 2 seem most versatile. And yes, the turquoise and WG is sooo pretty. Option 1 is on my radar.


----------



## Hermesaholic

I am waiting for a 20 motif vintage alhambra.  are they long enough or do i need a bracelet to get it to a better length?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I am waiting for a 20 motif vintage alhambra.  are they long enough or do i need a bracelet to get it to a better length?



I love long necklaces. So for me, 20 motif was not long enough. I would suggest an additional bracelet or a 10 motif for added length and versatility. Keep in mind, the motifs on the bracelet are more closely spaced (9 links apart) than the 10 and 20 motif (11 links apart). 

BTW, what combo are you getting?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I love long necklaces. So for me, 20 motif was not long enough. I would suggest an additional bracelet or a 10 motif for added length and versatility. Keep in mind, the motifs on the bracelet are more closely spaced (9 links apart) than the 10 and 20 motif (11 links apart).
> 
> BTW, what combo are you getting?



Thank you --I didnt even consider the spacing!  WG with Chalcedony after all.  Just didnt feel the Magic was me.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Thank you --I didnt even consider the spacing!  WG with Chalcedony after all.  Just didnt feel the Magic was me.



Gorgeous combo! Yes, the spacing was an issue with me. At first, I was going to go with the bracelet, but then opted for the 10 motif to add to my 20 motif due to the spacing issue. 

Funny, at first, I was not too crazy about my 20 motif, but now, I really love it. I guess there is a reason why these necklaces are so darn popular.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey VCA lovers!! It's been a while since I've posted a reveal in this thread (been busy at TIffany's ... oops!) :shame: :giggles:  In case my other thread got missed by some of you (and to add to the reference!)  I thought I'd add here that I've joined the VCA pre-increase party and officially purchased....

THE SMALL LOTUS DIAMOND EARRINGS!!!

They let me exchange my magic pendant towards them and this price increase is totally going to push them out of my comfort zone so in the end it was meant to be... and one lucky TPF'er has already claimed the magic RG MOP pendant! She's been dreaming of it for a year now so it all worked out - LOVE TPF! 

I've been in love with these ever since seeing these pics... I even bought a Kate Spade look-alike necklace to mimic this look one day! I just couldn't resist. I tried them on once before and have never forgotten them... perfection! 

Can't wait to show them to you all when I get them and to see all the pre-increase reveals!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Gorgeous combo! Yes, the spacing was an issue with me. At first, I was going to go with the bracelet, but then opted for the 10 motif to add to my 20 motif due to the spacing issue.
> 
> Funny, at first, I was not too crazy about my 20 motif, but now, I really love it. I guess there is a reason why these necklaces are so darn popular.




Thimp:  How long is the 20?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Thimp:  How long is the 20?



I think there is a slight variation in the length. Mine is exactly 31.5 inches. But others have 20 motifs that is 32 inches. Go figure.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I think there is a slight variation in the length. Mine is exactly 31.5 inches. But others have 20 motifs that is 32 inches. Go figure.




whats weird is that the Betteridge website lists them as 34"


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> whats weird is that the Betteridge website lists them as 34"



I think it is safe to say that there is a lot of length variation in these necklaces. Best to have them measure the necklace in question before purchase if length is an issue with you.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I think it is safe to say that there is a lot of length variation in these necklaces. Best to have them measure the necklace in question before purchase if length is an issue with you.



I thought I could have an extra link added between each section to stretch it out if it seems a little short


----------



## perleegirl

Jayjay, Here's another vote for #2.


----------



## sjunky13

jayjay77 said:


> I'm another VCA newbie trying to decide if I should make a purchase before the price increase. I've been looking at VCA for ages but have not pulled the trigger. My initial thought was to start with Vintage Alahambra in MOP/YG -- bracelet, earrings, 10 motif, but I really don't think I would wear the necklace very often. I'm more an earring person and think bracelets are more wearable than necklaces. So three options I am considering, and all seem to work out to about the same price (I think) are:
> 
> 1. Bling: Small Cosmos necklace
> 2. Everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Turk/WG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, Magic 2 motif dangle earrings in MOP/YG
> 3. Bling and everyday: MOP/YG 5 mofit bracelet and earrings, small Lotus earrings
> 
> I think option 3 may be the best, but then I really love the Turk Vintage pieces and the Magic dangles and prob would wear them more than the Lotus earrings which would be for special occasions. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


 
#2!!! I wore my MOP magic earrings out last night and I kept on looking in a compact all night to see them. LOL. I love them so much!


----------



## pond23

^ Yup! I agree! #2 would be my choice too.

I am so happy you are loving the MOP Magic dangling earrings *D*! Those were the first VCA piece that caught my eye. They look so good on! Very, very flattering to the face.


----------



## peppers90

^ another vote for #2-  I also wore my MOP magic
dangles out- they are a fabulous earring!!


----------



## peppers90

Hermesaholic said:


> I am waiting for a 20 motif vintage alhambra.  are they long enough or do i need a bracelet to get it to a better length?



I had my jeweler add a removable 2 inch extension to my 20
motif YG MOP-  this way it is very comfortable worn doubled and
looks nice long


----------



## perleegirl

Does anyone have the 3 motif magic earrings?  I am trying to decide between magic 2 motif, and 3 motif. Just wondering If three motif's are heavy.


----------



## Hermesaholic

perleegirl said:


> Does anyone have the 3 motif magic earrings?  I am trying to decide between magic 2 motif, and 3 motif. Just wondering If three motif's are heavy.




Allinthebag just posted that she got the Magic 3 motif


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> I think there is a slight variation in the length. Mine is exactly 31.5 inches. But others have 20 motifs that is 32 inches. Go figure.


 
If you get 2 10's and have them lengthened you can get up to 37". That's what I am doing. If I add my bracelet it's 44.5" woo hoo!


----------



## pond23

^ That's my plan in the long run! Hee hee!


----------



## Pepper

OK, so, I tried on the long chalcedony/WG vintage Alhambra, and the short, 10-motif MOP/WG one yesterday.  I decided to go with a short chalcedony, thinking I can add a bracelet in the future.  Short b/c I am not accustomed to wearing much jewelry (and in particular, necklaces), and chalcedony b/c I wear mainly black/white and the rare cool neutral, so, the color, while subtle, won't clash with any of my wardrobe really.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Pepper said:


> OK, so, I tried on the long chalcedony/WG vintage Alhambra, and the short, 10-motif MOP/WG one yesterday.  I decided to go with a short chalcedony, thinking I can add a bracelet in the future.  Short b/c I am not accustomed to wearing much jewelry (and in particular, necklaces), and chalcedony b/c I wear mainly black/white and the rare cool neutral, so, the color, while subtle, won't clash with any of my wardrobe really.




 I had a feeling that that would be your choice


----------



## perleegirl

Oh, I didn't see that. Thanks!
So...ALLinTHEbag, Do you love your 3 motif magic earrings? Do they get heavy after a few hours?


----------



## perleegirl

Hi Ladies, I am so confused

My DBF really likes the clover perlee bracelet, but I am wondering if I should break up my purchase. The bracelet is a whopping $21,000, but going up to $25,200. 

(1) Go for Perlee clover and never look back!
(2) 20 motif MOP/YG necklace, 3 motif magic earrings, Turq/YG 5 motif bracelet.
(3) Perlee clover ring, and 20 motif MOP/YG necklace.

So far the only piece I have is MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet, so there is so much to want for. I live in Texas, so Las Vegas can ship to me tax free
The days are turning into hours before increase, so please,please help me decide.


----------



## perleegirl

(1) Being, Perlee clover bracelet that is.


----------



## Hermesaholic

perleegirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am so confused
> 
> My DBF really likes the clover perlee bracelet, but I am wondering if I should break up my purchase. The bracelet is a whopping $21,000, but going up to $25,200. *
> 
> (1) Go for Perlee clover and never look back!*
> (2) 20 motif MOP/YG necklace, 3 motif magic earrings, Turq/YG 5 motif bracelet.
> (3) Perlee clover ring, and 20 motif MOP/YG necklace.
> 
> So far the only piece I have is MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet, so there is so much to want for. I live in Texas, so Las Vegas can ship to me tax free
> The days are turning into hours before increase, so please,please help me decide.




This bracelet is amazing--!  I could go on and on about why I prefer this AND you have a vintage alhambra piece.  i dont love the perlee clover ring.  too small and you cant really see the detail IMO


----------



## jayjay77

Thanks you everyone for you feed back! Sounds like option #2 it is. I prob won't be able to get to VCA until Tues -- the clock is ticking!

Pepper -- the chalcedony WG sounds lovely!
perleegirl -- another vote for the bracelet


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> This bracelet is amazing--!  I could go on and on about why I prefer this AND you have a vintage alhambra piece.  i dont love the perlee clover ring.  too small and you cant really see the detail IMO



What does the Perlee clover bracelet look like? Is the the bracelet that comes in wg or yg, with the diamond pave clovers?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> What does the Perlee clover bracelet look like? Is the the bracelet that comes in wg or yg, with the diamond pave clovers?




its unbelieveable!  i have some regret that i didnt see it before my other purchases.  its a bangle with a beaded edge and the small clovers in diamonds spaced along the bangle.  it comes in white and pink (not yg) gold


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> its unbelieveable!  i have some regret that i didnt see it before my other purchases.  its a bangle with a beaded edge and the small clovers in diamonds spaced along the bangle.  it comes in white and pink (not yg) gold



The VCA wish list keeps growing, doesn't it?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> The VCA wish list keeps growing, doesn't it?


yes--here is a pic of the ring.  imagine as a bracelet.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> yes--here is a pic of the ring.  imagine as a bracelet.



Oh yes, I remember a few of the lucky forum members have this bangle. Gorgeous!


----------



## thimp

Does anyone have a modeling pic of the perlee diamond pave bangle?


----------



## Pepper

I need to get away from this thread!


----------



## thimp

Pepper said:


> I need to get away from this thread!




You said it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> whats weird is that the Betteridge website lists them as 34"



For what it's worth, my all gold vintage 20 motif from Betteridge is 33".  And, yes, it said it was 34" on the website.  Of the 20 motifs I've tried on, the lengths have been anywhere from 31.5" to 33".


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> For what it's worth, my all gold vintage 20 motif from Betteridge is 33".  And, yes, it said it was 34" on the website.  Of the 20 motifs I've tried on, the lengths have been anywhere from 31.5" to 33".




thats so odd...


----------



## sugar20

Hi Ladies,

i am looking for some earrings, which I can try with my Turquise YG 20. 
I don't like matchy, matchy. Has somebody from you tried the newe collection from Pasquale Bruni?
What do you think, can it work with tourquise?

http://www.footluxe.com/2011/02/brunissimi-jewelry-spring-summer-2011-of-pasquale-bruni/


----------



## peppers90

*Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~* 

I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!


----------



## sugar20

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!


  I would definetly choose MOP


----------



## Bethc

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!



I think MOP too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!




I am dissenting from the MOP votes.  I think its too much white and will look too blurred/too much of the same-i vote onyx for contrast and richness


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!



MOP if you are planing to wear it with your ring. If not, onyx.


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!


 ONYX! It is so gorgeous. I wore mine with my Love bracelet and it looked so good next to the all gold. 
I am going to pop a MOP in there too. 

Ok, was it your pic with the Frivole ring and the YG Onyx and MOP bracelet that had me drooling? LOL.
I thought you already had both peices? If not I say get both honestly, with your all YG , it would look amazing!!!


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Happy Anniversary!!


 Thanks! It has been a nice weekend!


----------



## Pepper

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!



I vote for onyx, but without the ring.


----------



## beansbeans

I've been looking at everyone's pictures and loooooove everything!!!! I guess I'm a late bloomer when it comes to jewelry b/c I don't own any and now I'm going straight to vca, thanks to all your modeling shots!

I would like to ask if anyone has seen the alhambra butterfly pendant on chain (16") in YG and MOP.  I believe the current retail is around $2k.  

Thank you!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Which store in Las Vegas??




perleegirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am so confused
> 
> My DBF really likes the clover perlee bracelet, but I am wondering if I should break up my purchase. The bracelet is a whopping $21,000, but going up to $25,200.
> 
> (1) Go for Perlee clover and never look back!
> (2) 20 motif MOP/YG necklace, 3 motif magic earrings, Turq/YG 5 motif bracelet.
> (3) Perlee clover ring, and 20 motif MOP/YG necklace.
> 
> So far the only piece I have is MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet, so there is so much to want for. I live in Texas, so Las Vegas can ship to me tax free
> The days are turning into hours before increase, so please,please help me decide.


----------



## wintotty

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!



How about Turquoise x YG? I have Turquoise x wg and it looks great with all gold bracelet, I'm sure it'll look even better with turq x yg!

If not, onyx and not with the ring.


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> ONYX! It is so gorgeous. I wore mine with my Love bracelet and it looked so good next to the all gold.
> I am going to pop a MOP in there too.
> 
> Ok, was it your pic with the Frivole ring and the YG Onyx and MOP bracelet that had me drooling? LOL.
> I thought you already had both peices? If not I say get both honestly, with your all YG , it would look amazing!!!



Hi *sjunky*-  must have been another pfers frivole-  I only own
the butterfly!


----------



## peppers90

wintotty said:


> How about Turquoise x YG? I have Turquoise x wg and it looks great with all gold bracelet, I'm sure it'll look even better with turq x yg!
> 
> If not, onyx and not with the ring.



Thanks *wintotty*-  I'm partial to turq with WG-  although it looks
fabulous on others with YG 

Still trying to make a decision.....


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Hi *sjunky*-  must have been another pfers frivole-  I only own
> the butterfly!


 It was beachy! Look at this pic! LOL
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426566&d=1308001727

All of you ladies own such wonderfull things. It is hard to keep track! 
Everyone needs to post thier collecton before the increase and we can enable another purchase for everyone. Haha


Edited : Imagine your gold in there with both MOP and Onyx. I vote for both. LOL


----------



## beachy10

peppers90 said:


> *Hi Ladies~ Please give me your opinion as I am torn!~*
> 
> I would like another bracelet for layering, but don't know whether to get Onyx or MOP.    Which do you think would look better with the pieces below?  Thanks!!!




I'd get onyx. I have the YG, onyx and white MOP bracelets and onyx looks best with YG. I think turquoise would look stunning too but black goes with everything!


----------



## kim_mac

peppers90 - i'd get the mop since i love sets!  then you can wear the ring and one or both bracelets or just the two bracelets...so many options.


----------



## perleegirl

Wow! Thanks for all of the feedback.

Peppers90: I would go with the onyx. I think it will give a more interesting look.

texasgirliegirl: The Shoppes at Palazzo. It's a boutique, and we don't have one in Texas. NM's doesn't count. Have you been to NM's in Houston? They have a really nice,big VCA counter.


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am so confused
> 
> My DBF really likes the clover perlee bracelet, but I am wondering if I should break up my purchase. The bracelet is a whopping $21,000, but going up to $25,200.
> 
> (1) Go for Perlee clover and never look back!
> (2) 20 motif MOP/YG necklace, 3 motif magic earrings, Turq/YG 5 motif bracelet.
> (3) Perlee clover ring, and 20 motif MOP/YG necklace.
> 
> So far the only piece I have is MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet, so there is so much to want for. I live in Texas, so Las Vegas can ship to me tax free
> The days are turning into hours before increase, so please,please help me decide.




As I said before...#1! I love it


----------



## Bethc

I was @ VCA yesterday, my SA still keeps telling that I shouldn't buy anything else, lol.  Correction, she'd love for me to buy some of the larger pieces, but doesn't think I "need" to add more Alhambra right now.

She did have a large WG/Turq charm that I could clip on to my 20 motif and make it a little more "special", the piece is $1,800.  I have the same thing in MOP and I hang it like a charm off of my MOP bracelet.  

I'm thinking...hmmm


----------



## perleegirl

Kat99_ Thanks for your help. It seems that the votes are unanimously in favor of the bangle. Did you say you have this exact one? does it scratch up easily? Do you wear it as an everyday piece? Also, do you have the 3 motif Magic earrings? Are they comfortable to wear? If I get the bangle, I am thinking of adding a few of the stackable plain rings ,or, the large hoop earrings.

Bethc: I sure like the Idea of that charm


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> Kat99_ Thanks for your help. It seems that the votes are unanimously in favor of the bangle. Did you say you have this exact one? does it scratch up easily? Do you wear it as an everyday piece? Also, do you have the 3 motif Magic earrings? Are they comfortable to wear? If I get the bangle, I am thinking of adding a few of the stackable plain rings ,or, the large hoop earrings.
> 
> Bethc: I sure like the Idea of that charm



Yes I have the same bracelet - honestly I am not sure if it scratches a lot because it is technically a surprise for later and I haven't worn it yet, lol! But another member here, Chloeloves, has it in WG and she said it hasn't scratched much at all. Honestly even if it does scratch I don't mind as it'll just gain a nice patina over time then. I did like this bracelet over more "blingy" items because you can wear it every day and it'll be a little lower key than say the Lotus ring (which is stunning!)  I don't have the magic earrings...though I adore them!!


----------



## beachy10

Bethc said:


> I was @ VCA yesterday, my SA still keeps telling that *I shouldn't buy anything else*, lol. Correction, she'd love for me to buy some of the larger pieces, but doesn't think I "need" to add more Alhambra right now.
> 
> She did have a large WG/Turq charm that I could clip on to my 20 motif and make it a little more "special", the piece is $1,800. I have the same thing in MOP and I hang it like a charm off of my MOP bracelet.
> 
> I'm thinking...hmmm


 
Funny she's telling you not to buy anything. I should tell my SA to ban me from her store.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which store in Las Vegas??



My vote is #2. I LOVE the magic earrings although I have not worn them as of yet....I need to move the posts up.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> I was @ VCA yesterday, my SA still keeps telling that I shouldn't buy anything else, lol.  Correction, she'd love for me to buy some of the larger pieces, but doesn't think I "need" to add more Alhambra right now.
> 
> She did have a large WG/Turq charm that I could clip on to my 20 motif and make it a little more "special", the piece is $1,800.  I have the same thing in MOP and I hang it like a charm off of my MOP bracelet.
> 
> I'm thinking...hmmm



Maybe she is hoping you will come running back in July 2nd with a "must have?"


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> Does anyone have the 3 motif magic earrings?  I am trying to decide between magic 2 motif, and 3 motif. Just wondering If three motif's are heavy.


I bought the 3 motif and although have not worn them yet, I tried them on and they were surprisingly light. They look amazing on and I cannot wait to start wearing them!


----------



## perleegirl

Kat99 and ALLinTHEbag! You ladies must have some great discipline, or someone must have your lovely treasures locked away, if you have been able to resist wearing them. That was kind of my thoughts about scratches. They just kind of remind you how blessed you are to have such precious things. Much in the same way women come to think about stretch marks huh?:giggles:


----------



## perleegirl

Yep, I too tried the 3 magics on, and they were stunning! they were light for the few beautiful moments, I was just wondering if my earlobes would start throbbing half way through dinner.


----------



## Brennamom

Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED!  Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days.  Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....

May I present:


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED!  Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days.  Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....
> 
> May I present:
> londonjewelers.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/263x350/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/B/2BR4509.jpg



Beautiful!!  May you wear it in good health and much happiness. I LOVE it!! I have the matching earrings.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!!  May you wear it in good health and much happiness. I LOVE it!! I have the matching earrings.


Thank you my dear!!  I hope to add those sometime in the future.  You are a good enabler!


----------



## beansbeans

Hi Brennamom - I love how this bracelet looks!  London's is out of stock right now - I think you scored one of the last ones, lucky!!!

Do you know how big the clovers measure?  I'm wondering if this is a nice weighty bracelet or if this is on the more delicate side....

Please post some modeling pics when you get a chance 




Brennamom said:


> Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED! Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days. Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....
> 
> May I present:
> londonjewelers.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/263x350/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/B/2BR4509.jpg


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> Hi Brennamom - I love how this bracelet looks!  London's is out of stock right now - I think you scored one of the last ones, lucky!!!
> 
> Do you know how big the clovers measure?  I'm wondering if this is a nice weighty bracelet or if this is on the more delicate side....
> 
> Please post some modeling pics when you get a chance



Hi Beans!  Yes, I think I did, I just found out.  I don't know the specs, I just knew I wanted it.  It looks to be pretty substantial, as opposed to the chain on the vintage or sweet bracelets.  I should have it by the weekend if not after the holiday.  Will def post pics when it gets here.

AiTb, what size are your earrings?  I would assume they would be close if not the same??

It also comes in Rose Gold (currently IN stock)...  Just sayin' .....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Hi Beans!  Yes, I think I did, I just found out.  I don't know the specs, I just knew I wanted it.  It looks to be pretty substantial, as opposed to the chain on the vintage or sweet bracelets.  I should have it by the weekend if not after the holiday.  Will def post pics when it gets here.
> 
> AiTb, what size are your earrings?  I would assume they would be close if not the same??
> 
> It also comes in Rose Gold (currently IN stock)...  Just sayin' .....



Will measure the clover when I get home tonight. The chain is slightly thicker than the standard vintage chain. They are pretty rare. My best friend bought the pendant in Paris and the chain had to be extended a year later. She had to send it back there. Very substantial. Not delicate IMO. Love it!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will measure the clover when I get home tonight. The chain is slightly thicker than the standard vintage chain. *They are pretty rare*. My best friend bought the pendant in Paris and the chain had to be extended a year later. She had to send it back there. Very substantial. Not delicate IMO. Love it!



That's me, gotta be different!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HYes, I have been to Neimans but the pushy sales associates really bother me.  They push yet fail to follow up.
I was told (by another VCA boutique) that since we have cartier in Texas and they are an affiliate, I would still pay sales tax.....????
I keep hearing about Betteridges and Londons...which don't charge the tax if you are out of state.




perleegirl said:


> Wow! Thanks for all of the feedback.
> 
> Peppers90: I would go with the onyx. I think it will give a more interesting look.
> 
> texasgirliegirl: The Shoppes at Palazzo. It's a boutique, and we don't have one in Texas. NM's doesn't count. Have you been to NM's in Houston? They have a really nice,big VCA counter.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> HYes, I have been to Neimans but the pushy sales associates really bother me.  They push yet fail to follow up.
> I was told (by another VCA boutique) that since we have cartier in Texas and they are an affiliate, I would still pay sales tax.....????
> I keep hearing about Betteridges and Londons...which don't charge the tax if you are out of state.



I know London's will not charge sales tax and they ship for free too.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Thank you my dear!!  I hope to add those sometime in the future.  You are a good enabler!



Ditto. Now I want to add the bracelet.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> HYes, I have been to Neimans but the pushy sales associates really bother me.  They push yet fail to follow up.
> I was told (by another VCA boutique) that since we have cartier in Texas and they are an affiliate, I would still pay sales tax.....????
> I keep hearing about Betteridges and Londons...which *don't charge the tax if you are out of state.*



Neither tax nor shipping....saves a TON!  Betteridge is the same, IIRC.


----------



## Junkenpo

out of curiousity, what's the length of the byzantine alhambra bracelet?  It's cute! I like that it's all gold, you don't have to be so careful of it.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just received my pendant.  Missed fedex on sat.  Was the longest wait ever.  It is gorgeous.  The yellow gold itself is the best I've ever seen.  I own a few yellow gold chains but it does not compare to vca.  Wonder what their WG looks like.


----------



## Brennamom

Junkenpo said:


> out of curiousity, what's the length of the byzantine alhambra bracelet?  It's cute! I like that it's all gold, you don't have to be so careful of it.



They said it was 7.5".  The all gold it what I love about it.  I can keep it on all the time if I want, unlike my Sweet Butterfly.


----------



## Brennamom

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I just received my pendant.  Missed fedex on sat.  Was the longest wait ever.  It is gorgeous.  The yellow gold itself is the best I've ever seen.  I own a few yellow gold chains but it does not compare to vca.  Wonder what their WG looks like.



:useless:  heh, heh...love that smiley!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL




----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

finally got the pic to upload.  had to resize it a few times.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> finally got the pic to upload.  had to resize it a few times.




Beautiful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brennamom

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> finally got the pic to upload.  had to resize it a few times.



Awesome!!  Congrats!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

thank you.  wish i can upload a larger pic for a better view


----------



## neenabengal

Hi 
Could anyone tell me the what is the length of the chain on a single vintage clover?  Is it 16 inch?  And is the necklace chain adjustable or just one length?  Many thanks,


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I didn't measure mine but on betteridge it states 16 3/4". It can be shortened, there is a link.


----------



## neenabengal

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I didn't measure mine but on betteridge it states 16 3/4". It can be shortened, there is a link.


Thanks


----------



## wintotty

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> finally got the pic to upload.  had to resize it a few times.



Congrats!!! That is one of the most classic/versatile piece you can have!!


----------



## wintotty

Just ordered my last piece before price increase from NM.......

10 motif necklace in WG x MOP!! I pulled the trigger because I got the 12 month equal payment/no interest for my 2 bracelets and this necklace together.....I will be banned for a long time.......


----------



## darkangel07760

wintotty said:


> Just ordered my last piece before price increase from NM.......
> 
> 10 motif necklace in WG x MOP!! I pulled the trigger because I got the 12 month equal payment/no interest for my 2 bracelets and this necklace together.....I will be banned for a long time.......


 
WHOAH.  How did you get 12 month equal payment no interest from NM?


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> finally got the pic to upload.  had to resize it a few times.


 
Sweet!  That is the one I want.


----------



## peppers90

Brennamom said:


> Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED!  Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days.  Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....
> 
> May I present:
> londonjewelers.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/263x350/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/B/2BR4509.jpg



Beautiful bracelet, *Brennamom!*  Please do post a modeling pic of this one, it is quite unique!!


----------



## peppers90

wintotty said:


> Just ordered my last piece before price increase from NM.......
> 
> 10 motif necklace in WG x MOP!! I pulled the trigger because I got the 12 month equal payment/no interest for my 2 bracelets and this necklace together.....I will be banned for a long time.......



Congrats *wintotty!*  I got my 10 motif WG MOP from NM also!   I got the 6 month no interest, funny how that justifies it haha....


----------



## peppers90

Thank you to all that answered my bracelet (MOP vs Onyx) question!  I am going for the onyx, and may throw in the MOP also- working on DH for a "push" present/VCA fundage donation!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

peppers90 said:


> Thank you to all that answered my bracelet (MOP vs Onyx) question!  I am going for *the onyx,* and may throw in the MOP also- working on DH for a "push" present/VCA fundage donation!!



love the onyx and yellow gold SO classic and rich


----------



## wintotty

darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH.  How did you get 12 month equal payment no interest from NM?



I saw other PFer got the same deal, so I asked my SA if that's a possibility. My SA said they can ask for over $25000 purchase usually, but he asked for me anyways and they approved! I think my total is about $12000.


----------



## wintotty

peppers90 said:


> Congrats *wintotty!*  I got my 10 motif WG MOP from NM also!   I got the 6 month no interest, funny how that justifies it haha....



THANK YOU!! Actually NM's completely sold out of them, so I have to wait about a month to get it, but that's OK as long as it is pre-increase price!
And it is actually your fault that I ordered it in, your gorgeous pictures of the necklace pushed me off the edge

Hey, at least I'm getting a sizable in circle points since I chose this purchase to be the "Double Point Day", which gives me 10 points per $1!


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH. How did you get 12 month equal payment no interest from NM?


 
They do 6 mo/no interest I think over $1K jewelry purchases but if you spend more you have to ask to get the 12 month promo. Normally the 12 month promo is for large purchases.


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Thank you to all that answered my bracelet (MOP vs Onyx) question!  I am going for the onyx, and may throw in the MOP also- working on DH for a "push" present/VCA fundage donation!!


 Perfect!!!! I love my Onyx and I think you would love the MOP too, with your earrings, it would pull it all together. Yay!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> They do 6 mo/no interest I think over $1K jewelry purchases but if you spend more you have to ask to get the 12 month promo. Normally the 12 month promo is for large purchases.


 
Wow that is great!  So, obviously I need to get a NM card...  But I HAVE to wait until February!  Is there a time frame, or is this regardless?


----------



## darkangel07760

wintotty said:


> I saw other PFer got the same deal, so I asked my SA if that's a possibility. My SA said they can ask for over $25000 purchase usually, but he asked for me anyways and they approved! I think my total is about $12000.


 
Cool! thanks for the info!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OK VCA peeps, it's getting down to crunch time.  I'd like to finish out my 20 motif collection before the increase.  I have turquoise and all gold, and am torn between MOP and onyx.  I guess I'm leaning toward MOP, because it would look nice with the turquoise, but I think all gold and onyx would divine.  Any suggestions???

And no, I can't have both.    Besides, I like the idea of having three.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK VCA peeps, it's getting down to crunch time.  I'd like to finish out my 20 motif collection before the increase.  I have turquoise and all gold, and am torn between MOP and onyx.  I guess I'm leaning toward MOP, because it would look nice with the turquoise, but I think all gold and onyx would divine.  Any suggestions???
> 
> And no, I can't have both.    Besides, I like the idea of having three.




onyx. the onyx and all gold will be drop dead. all three would be pure drama.  i think the onyx grounds your trio


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mother of pearl......
Absolutely.





Cavalier Girl said:


> OK VCA peeps, it's getting down to crunch time. I'd like to finish out my 20 motif collection before the increase. I have turquoise and all gold, and am torn between MOP and onyx. I guess I'm leaning toward MOP, because it would look nice with the turquoise, but I think all gold and onyx would divine. Any suggestions???
> 
> And no, I can't have both.  Besides, I like the idea of having three.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LOL!  You two are no help at all!


----------



## perleegirl

Cavalier Girl-  MOP,MOP!!!


----------



## bbk882

Brennamom said:


> Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED!  Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days.  Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....
> 
> May I present:
> londonjewelers.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/263x350/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/B/2BR4509.jpg



Oh mine... Gorgeous bracelet!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## bbk882

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  You two are no help at all!



Even though I like both MOP & onyx, I will have to vote for MOP because it is more versatile IMO.  I wear my MOP with everything.  Ultimately, you can't go wrong with either piece


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK VCA peeps, it's getting down to crunch time.  I'd like to finish out my 20 motif collection before the increase.  I have turquoise and all gold, and am torn between MOP and onyx.  I guess I'm leaning toward MOP, because it would look nice with the turquoise, but I think all gold and onyx would divine.  Any suggestions???
> 
> And no, I can't have both.    Besides, I like the idea of having three.



Onyx for drama, and MOP for versatility. Of course, you already have two very versatile combos, the turquoise and the all gold, so why not go for drama, the onyx?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My goodness, you all make such good points about both MOP and onyx.  I'm even more torn.  I may order them both, with the understanding that one will be coming back.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> My goodness, you all make such good points about both MOP and onyx.  I'm even more torn.  I may order them both, with the understanding that one will be coming back.




i acknowledge the MOP to be safer--I think the onyx is far less commonly seen.  i think mop is "prettier" and more neutral but the gold is neutral.  the onyx adds an element of glamour and edginess that the mop doesnt offer--love them both but i think you have super classic and neutral in the gold


----------



## preciousp

Brennamom said:


> Ok...even though I promised myself I wouldn't cave to the price increase pressure, I FAILED! Just got this from London's, should be here in a few days. Y'all are BAD for my wallet but good for my daughter.....
> 
> May I present:
> londonjewelers.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/263x350/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/2/B/2BR4509.jpg


 
*Brennamom-* Please post modeling pics when you receive your bracelet. I just recently purchased the byzantine pendant & have been trying to decide if I want to get this bracelet or the all gold vintage alhambra.


----------



## kat99

Cavalier Girl said:


> My goodness, you all make such good points about both MOP and onyx.  I'm even more torn.  I may order them both, with the understanding that one will be coming back.



I have the onyx and WG/MOP and I vote the onyx! It's gorgeous and unexpected and matches with everything. The MOP is a safer, easier choice and you already have so many other lovely neutral colors But you cannot go wrong.


----------



## perleegirl

Kat99- I loved reading about your trip to Hermes on your blog. What a love story! 
          Great bag! Lucky you!


----------



## kim_mac

yes, order them both and see which one you love!


----------



## darkangel07760

preciousp said:


> *Brennamom-* Please post modeling pics when you receive your bracelet. I just recently purchased the byzantine pendant & have been trying to decide if I want to get this bracelet or the all gold vintage alhambra.



Could you post pics? I am curious as to what you are trying to decide on!


----------



## carrie8

Does anybody know where i could get the all chalcedony bracelet online. I think it is sold out at Betteridge.


----------



## peppers90

*Wintotty*-  glad to enable for the WG 10 motif . It is such a chic and versatile piece, perfect for us mums!!

*Sjunky* now I have you to thank for posting that lovely pic of beachys onyx and MOP bracelets-  strinking!!  Now,  I'm seriously contemplating both!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## peppers90

*Cavalier Girl*-  good luck with your decision!!  I just went thru
that myself picking a bracelet-  MOP is the all time classic that goes with everything, whereas onyx makes such a statement and is not as common.  And from what I heard on 
the forum,  onyx looks stunning with YG!    Let us know.....


----------



## perleegirl

carrie- did you try NM in Hou? They have a lot of inventory. Also, check in Las Vegas at The Shoppes at Palazzo.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Cavalier Girl said:


> My goodness, you all make such good points about both MOP and onyx. I'm even more torn. I may order them both, with the understanding that one will be coming back.


 
I love turquoise, white and gold together so I'm biased! Either way, the threesome you choose will be stunnning1


----------



## perleegirl

Where do you ladies prefer to shop? At  Betteridge, or London's? Who has the best exchange/return policy? How does the service rate? any favorite SA's?


----------



## carrie8

Thanks for the info Perleegirl. I live in Belgium, so i thougt just to purchase online. I will check the website of Neiman.


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> Kat99- I loved reading about your trip to Hermes on your blog. What a love story!
> Great bag! Lucky you!




Aww, thank you! Did you decide on the bracelet??


----------



## perleegirl

Carrrie8- oops! I didn't know. Try www.londonjewlers.com


----------



## perleegirl

Kat99- %99 decided. Now I'm deciding where I should get it from. What store have you found to have the best service?  Best return/exchange policy? Any favorite SA's?


----------



## beansbeans

Rose Gold doesn't work on my skin tone but, thanks for looking out!  London's said they can special order the yellow gold bracelet for me and I think I'm gunna do it!!!  I'm also thinking of getting the 5 motif vintage bracelet in onyx to stack with this one.... should I????  All this talk about onyx (durability, eye-catchiness, etc) is making me want it!  




Brennamom said:


> Hi Beans! Yes, I think I did, I just found out. I don't know the specs, I just knew I wanted it. It looks to be pretty substantial, as opposed to the chain on the vintage or sweet bracelets. I should have it by the weekend if not after the holiday. Will def post pics when it gets here.
> 
> AiTb, what size are your earrings? I would assume they would be close if not the same??
> 
> It also comes in Rose Gold (currently IN stock)... Just sayin' .....


----------



## preciousp

darkangel07760 said:


> Could you post pics? I am curious as to what you are trying to decide on!


 
*darkangel07760- *I posted a pic of the pendant I have & a pic of both bracelets. The 1st bracelet is the byzantine alhambra that matches the pendant I have & the 2nd is the gold vintage alhambra.


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> THANK YOU!! Actually NM's completely sold out of them, so I have to wait about a month to get it, *but that's OK as long as it is pre-increase price!*
> And it is actually your fault that I ordered it in, your gorgeous pictures of the necklace pushed me off the edge
> 
> Hey, at least I'm getting a sizable in circle points since I chose this purchase to be the "Double Point Day", which gives me 10 points per $1!



MAKE SURE, since I went to NM yesterday to ask if they had my bracelet so I could see one IRL and they said they could order it but because it would come in after the 1st they would charge me the increased price.  They were surprised that I even knew about the increase.  I said at that price point, I HAD to know of such things...My NM VCA isn't known for it's customer service, but the gentleman I talked with was new and sweet, so hopefully I can use him in the future....


----------



## Brennamom

perleegirl said:


> carrie- did you try NM in Hou? They have a lot of inventory. Also, check in Las Vegas at The Shoppes at Palazzo.



The shop at Crystals in LV had it, ask for Alice, she was a doll!  If you call Palazzo, Nick and Helen are very nice too.  LV had the BEST SAs, hands down!! AND they are open till 11pm PST!


----------



## Brennamom

perleegirl said:


> Where do you ladies prefer to shop? At  Betteridge, or London's? Who has the best exchange/return policy? How does the service rate? any favorite SA's?



Ray at London's is great!  Win at Betteridge is also very nice.


----------



## beansbeans

Hi AiTB!  Do you stack your byzantine alhambra with any of the 5 motif vintage bracelets?  If so, how does it look?  Do they tangle much, scratch each other, or make a lot of noise?  Thank you!  





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will measure the clover when I get home tonight. The chain is slightly thicker than the standard vintage chain. They are pretty rare. My best friend bought the pendant in Paris and the chain had to be extended a year later. She had to send it back there. Very substantial. Not delicate IMO. Love it!


----------



## perleegirl

Yes, I have been talking to Nick at Palazzo in Vegas. He has been very helpful, but they would have to order through New York. Also, even though they don't charge tax, they do charge shipping. Betteridge has it in stock, and won't charge tax or shipping. They also have 30 day exchange.


----------



## Brennamom

kat99 said:


> Aww, thank you! Did you decide on the bracelet??



Sorry OT, but KAT!  That bag!  AND I don't even LIKE Birkins!


----------



## peppers90

Ray and Ali @ Londons are very accommodating SAs


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks peppers90. Which London's?


----------



## sjunky13

Hi Ladies. 
Peppers glad you ae thinking of the MOP too. I ordered one from NM and locked in my price. She said it should be in soon, if it is in after the increase. She will honor the old price. I love my SA at NM.

Cavalier Girl, I love Onyx. It started my love for VCA. I know everyone loves MOP , as do I. But the Onyx is really really stunning! I would love either 20 motif. But I love Onyx as a stand alone peice.

Ok, I need some help. As you know Cartier is going up in price as well. I have a love ring , but always wanted a Trinity Ring. Should I get the Vintage single pendant in Onyx? Or get my Trinity Ring?
I have a lot of right hand rings, I never wear them because I feel with the bracelets, they compete. They are all gemstone and diamonds quite bold. I will wear them with plain Love bracelet
I am also not really a necklace person, but when I put my  VCA earrings and bracelets on , I felt I could of used a pendant to wear with it. 

The ring I really love is the Frivole YG ( beachy's pic) and the Diamond Trinity ( one diamond pave ring ). But I can't swing that right now. 

Which would you choose? I know this is a VCA thread, but I know lots of you love Cartier too. 
Ring or Pendant? 
Thanks for reading my novella. LOL


----------



## kim_mac

pendant.  for all the reasons you've mentioned.  with the 2 rings you mentioned, i much prefer the frivole double ring over the diamond trinity.


----------



## pond23

Hiya *D*! My vote is for the onyx pendant also. Even though you normally don't like wearing necklaces, you may want an Alhambra piece on your neck to have a complete set, and to tie everything together. VCA may make you into a necklace convert. LOL! I think it will look stunning with your onyx bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> pendant.  for all the reasons you've mentioned.  with the 2 rings you mentioned, i much prefer the frivole double ring over the diamond trinity.


 Hmm. My dh hates the trinity ring so much. I always go to buy it and he thinks it is not for me.  That is why I got the love ring, but I never wear it. 
I need to call VCA and ask if the Frivole is able to be resized. 
It is 4200 vs 1750 for the pendant. I could skip the Chanel bag I wanted to get and get the VCA ring. I hate increases so much! 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> Hiya *D*! My vote is for the onyx pendant also. Even though you normally don't like wearing necklaces, you may want an Alhambra piece on your neck to have a complete set, and to tie everything together. VCA may make you into a necklace convert. LOL! I think it will look stunning with your onyx bracelet.


 Yay a Chanel girl in here! 
 am wearing my Grandmothers heart pendant on a chain now. I sleep in it. It has been great, I can't feel it. 
I want the Mademoiselle large patent bag in grey! LOL. If I skipped it, I could get a nicer ring or a 10 motif. Haha. I really want the bag though. 
I could sell my bijouxs and get more VCA. . I never ever use them. In face grey still has tags on. Sick I know. But I can't part with them. I am going to call the VCA right now. I need it to be 18 inches anyway. I can't do 16, it would kill me. Ha


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Peppers glad you ae thinking of the MOP too. I ordered one from NM and locked in my price. She said it should be in soon, if it is in after the increase. She will honor the old price. I love my SA at NM.
> 
> Cavalier Girl, I love Onyx. It started my love for VCA. I know everyone loves MOP , as do I. But the Onyx is really really stunning! I would love either 20 motif. But I love Onyx as a stand alone peice.
> 
> Ok, I need some help. As you know Cartier is going up in price as well. I have a love ring , but always wanted a Trinity Ring. Should I get the Vintage single pendant in Onyx? Or get my Trinity Ring?
> I have a lot of right hand rings, I never wear them because I feel with the bracelets, they compete. They are all gemstone and diamonds quite bold. I will wear them with plain Love bracelet
> I am also not really a necklace person, but when I put my VCA earrings and bracelets on , I felt I could of used a pendant to wear with it.
> 
> The ring I really love is the Frivole YG ( beachy's pic) and the Diamond Trinity ( one diamond pave ring ). But I can't swing that right now.
> 
> Which would you choose? I know this is a VCA thread, but I know lots of you love Cartier too.
> Ring or Pendant?
> Thanks for reading my novella. LOL


 
I'd do the pendant. I just got a turq/YG pendant after some hesitation and love it. I get so many compliments. I never thought I would like small necklaces but I plan on layering it with other dainty necklaces.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I'd do the pendant. I just got a turq/YG pendant after some hesitation and love it. I get so many compliments. I never thought I would like small necklaces but I plan on layering it with other dainty necklaces.


 That sounds soo pretty! I love YG and turquoise. I just called VCA and spoke with a nice sa that has helped me try on peices before. 
She is talking me into the Frivole ring. Help! I forget the increase she said. 

Can you tell me about the Frivole ring you have? Is it comfortable? She said to size down in it. 
This would be a great everyday RHR, IMO. ahhh your pic did me in I think!


----------



## wintotty

Brennamom said:


> MAKE SURE, since I went to NM yesterday to ask if they had my bracelet so I could see one IRL and they said they could order it but because it would come in after the 1st they would charge me the increased price.  They were surprised that I even knew about the increase.  I said at that price point, I HAD to know of such things...My NM VCA isn't known for it's customer service, but the gentleman I talked with was new and sweet, so hopefully I can use him in the future....



My SA confirmed with NM buyer and they will honor the pre-increase price but they charged my card now to get the deal. So mine should be OK. 

I talked to different SA from other NM location about a week ago, and she insisted that there won't be any increase and I'm crazy....so it is a hit and miss with SA there. But the one I usually use for VCA is GREAT!


----------



## kat99

Brennamom said:


> Sorry OT, but KAT!  That bag!  AND I don't even LIKE Birkins!



LOL! Thank you


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> Kat99- %99 decided. Now I'm deciding where I should get it from. What store have you found to have the best service?  Best return/exchange policy? Any favorite SA's?



For return/exchange policies the best store is probably NM - I purchased from the store in SF before and worked with Edward, you could tell him that I sent you - but if there is a NM in your state you will pay tax..

Otherwise you can contact Carly (I work with her) or any of the SAs at the Naples boutique - same deal as the Vegas boutique - you can tell them I sent you as well, she's a total doll but I'm pretty sure the policy is store credit only. PM me if you have any more questions


----------



## Brennamom

My bracelet just shipped!  I'll have it Thurs. so I can post pics on Friday!


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> My SA confirmed with NM buyer and they will honor the pre-increase price but they charged my card now to get the deal. So mine should be OK.
> 
> I talked to different SA from other NM location about a week ago, and *she insisted that there won't be any increase and I'm crazy*....so it is a hit and miss with SA there. But the one I usually use for VCA is GREAT!


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> Hmm. My dh hates the trinity ring so much. I always go to buy it and he thinks it is not for me.  That is why I got the love ring, but I never wear it.
> I need to call VCA and ask if the Frivole is able to be resized.
> It is 4200 vs 1750 for the pendant. I could skip the Chanel bag I wanted to get and get the VCA ring. I hate increases so much!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.



I think for the btf rings, they can be widened or narrowed to change the fit slightly but when i asked about resizing my two butterflies ring, they told me they don't resize and to wait for my size to be made.  fortunately i decided to put it on my middle finger instead of ring finger and they had that size in stock.  i'm kinda a perfectionist so i would want to wait for my size to be made.  

i love chanel bags too!  i missed out on the red caviar spring/summer and i'm so bummed.


----------



## peppers90

perleegirl said:


> Thanks peppers90. Which London's?





The number I call is 1-877-601-9924;  it is for Internet sales....
They can check on all stores inventory.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> That sounds soo pretty! I love YG and turquoise. I just called VCA and spoke with a nice sa that has helped me try on peices before.
> She is talking me into the Frivole ring. Help! I forget the increase she said.
> 
> Can you tell me about the Frivole ring you have? Is it comfortable? She said to size down in it.
> This would be a great everyday RHR, IMO. ahhh your pic did me in I think!


 
The ring is great. It's definitely a statement piece which is why I got it. I'm not into little rings. I like wearing one big one! I just got the size 6 that they had in stock and it fits my index finger. I think she's right about sizing down. My ring finger is about 5.25 or 5.5 and it swims on it. It's because there's extra room at the top for your finger to fit. I don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beansbeans said:


> Hi AiTB!  Do you stack your byzantine alhambra with any of the 5 motif vintage bracelets?  If so, how does it look?  Do they tangle much, scratch each other, or make a lot of noise?  Thank you!



I always wear the byzantine charm bracelet on it's own. I guess I need to try it paired with my WG mop and WG chalcedony?


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I always wear the byzantine charm bracelet on it's own. I guess I need to try it paired with my WG mop and WG chalcedony?



.......


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> .......


I know. I know...I need you guys to enlighten me!   I have been out of the loop lately. My oldest doggy has been ill and has been in the ICU since Monday morning. I am hoping she will be home soon. I keep visiting her and every time I go, she looks a little better.


----------



## beansbeans

I hope your doggie comes home soon!!!  

As for the byzantine alhambra bracelet, I can imagine it looking funny next to WG.  Don't do it 





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. I know...I need you guys to enlighten me!  I have been out of the loop lately. My oldest doggy has been ill and has been in the ICU since Monday morning. I am hoping she will be home soon. I keep visiting her and every time I go, she looks a little better.


----------



## pond23

I have officially become a member of the VCA lovers' club! I have a 10 motif MOP yg necklace being lengthened as we speak. Thank you to all you stylish and fabulous ladies for your amazing photos and enabling posts!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> That sounds soo pretty! I love YG and turquoise. I just called VCA and spoke with a nice sa that has helped me try on peices before.
> She is talking me into the Frivole ring. Help! I forget the increase she said.
> 
> Can you tell me about the Frivole ring you have? Is it comfortable? She said to size down in it.
> This would be a great everyday RHR, IMO. ahhh your pic did me in I think!


 
^ What is the carat weight of the Frivole ring *D*?


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Yay a Chanel girl in here!
> am wearing my Grandmothers heart pendant on a chain now. I sleep in it. It has been great, I can't feel it.
> *I want the Mademoiselle large patent bag in grey! LOL. If I skipped it, I could get a nicer ring or a 10 motif. *Haha. I really want the bag though.
> I could sell my bijouxs and get more VCA. . I never ever use them. In face grey still has tags on. Sick I know. But I can't part with them. I am going to call the VCA right now. I need it to be 18 inches anyway. I can't do 16, it would kill me. Ha


 
^ You know I LOVE me some Chanel!  But I would forgo the patent Mademoiselle for the ring or the necklace. I think your will get much more use out of either VCA piece. You have a lot of bags already, girl! 

I love the elegant look of the Just Mademoiselle bags, but is the chain length long enough?


----------



## beachy10

pond23 said:


> ^ *what is the carat weight* of the frivole ring *d*?


 
.25


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pond23 said:


> ^ You know I LOVE me some Chanel!  But I would forgo the patent Mademoiselle for the ring or the necklace. I think your will get much more use out of either VCA piece. You have a lot of bags already, girl!
> 
> I love the elegant look of the Just Mademoiselle bags, but is the chain length long enough?




I moved from too many handbags to more VCA....I agree about the Just Mademoiselle chain length.  I bought the maxi and still wish it were longer.


----------



## beachy10

pond23 said:


> I have officially become a member of the VCA lovers' club! I have a 10 motif MOP yg necklace being lengthened as we speak. Thank you to all you stylish and fabulous ladies for your amazing photos and enabling posts!


 
Congrats! Welcome to the club. I started with 1 piece and it manifested into 11!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pond23 said:


> I have officially become a member of the VCA lovers' club! I have a 10 motif MOP yg necklace being lengthened as we speak. Thank you to all you stylish and fabulous ladies for your amazing photos and enabling posts!


  WELCOME to the club! It's so much fun and once you get one piece, you cannot stop....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Thank you!! I hope so. It's keeping me from buying any more VCA. 



beansbeans said:


> I hope your doggie comes home soon!!!
> 
> As for the byzantine alhambra bracelet, I can imagine it looking funny next to WG.  Don't do it


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the info on the Frivole ring *beachy10*! I think you are right! VCA pieces seem to multiply like Gremlins. LOL! I may have Magic 2 motif MOP earrings coming also...


----------



## beachy10

Here's a pic of my frivole necklace and my frivole family. I love mixing them with alhambra. I don't normally wear all 3 pieces at once.


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the warm welcome *ALLinThebag*! Why does VCA have to be so darn addictive?! The wish list keeps getting longer and longer...

I wish the best for your sweet doggie! I have been spending so much time at my bunny's vet office for the past few months because of various issues. I know how emotionally- and financially-taxing it can be.

I agree with the Chanel Maxi length! I love the strap drop on the Jumbo but not on the Maxi, yet I prefer the interior space of the latter.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> I have officially become a member of the VCA lovers' club! I have a 10 motif MOP yg necklace being lengthened as we speak. Thank you to all you stylish and fabulous ladies for your amazing photos and enabling posts!


 YAY! Steph, I am pming you! I love you, lol.


pond23 said:


> ^ What is the carat weight of the Frivole ring *D*?


1
 Good question


beachy10 said:


> .25


Thanks! Not bad, lol. Does it sparkle?



ALLinTHEbag said:


> I moved from too many handbags to more VCA....I agree about the Just Mademoiselle chain length.  I bought the maxi and still wish it were longer.


 I love my Maxi's! I wore my black lambskin today. I relaly love this taupe Mademoiselle. I want it. lol

Ok, so I wore a RHR today to see if I would wear the Frivole ring. I don't know if i was because it was super humid, but I couldn't wait to take it off. I kept it on though. I am now home and it is off and thank god! LOL. 
See I buy rings and never wear them. Ever. I am worried I wouldn't wear it. But I love it and it is stunning. O well I have a day to decide. Nothing like some fire up your butt to get things moving.


----------



## thimp

Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?











I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> Thank you for the info on the Frivole ring *beachy10*! I think you are right! VCA pieces seem to multiply like Gremlins. LOL! I may have Magic 2 motif MOP earrings coming also...


  * faints* I LOVE those earrings. You will too.


beachy10 said:


> Here's a pic of my frivole necklace and my frivole family. I love mixing them with alhambra. I don't normally wear all 3 pieces at once.


 O my! Wonderfull. I wish I saw this before buying my Love earrings.


pond23 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome *ALLinThebag*! Why does VCA have to be so darn addictive?! The wish list keeps getting longer and longer...
> 
> I wish the best for your sweet doggie! I have been spending so much time at my bunny's vet office for the past few months because of various issues. I know how emotionally- and financially-taxing it can be.
> 
> I agree with the Chanel Maxi length! I love the strap drop on the Jumbo but not on the Maxi, yet I prefer the interior space of the latter.


 
We love the same bags.

Allinthebag, I hope your doggie feels better. I know you are stressed. *hugs*


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beautiful! I think the color is gorgeous! The perfect robins egg blue which is the best of turquoise, jewelers say. Looks amazing paired too. 



thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> * faints* I LOVE those earrings. You will too.
> 
> O my! Wonderfull. I wish I saw this before buying my Love earrings.
> 
> 
> We love the same bags.
> 
> Allinthebag, I hope your doggie feels better. I know you are stressed. *hugs*



Thank you!! I am off to see her now. I am praying she will be home by Thursday.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I am off to see her now. I am praying she will be home by Thursday.


 Do you have any other pets? Maybe bring something from home to comnfort her. I have 6 cats and they are my babies. LOL. I miss them when I don't see them for a long time. LOL.


----------



## beansbeans

It's so fresh, so blue.... I love it!  I think it suits you perfectly.




thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, i love it!  i actually prefer the lighter shade when it comes to turquoise.  so fresh for summer!!!  will you be getting the matching earrings and bracelet too?  or do you just get the necklaces?


----------



## beansbeans

I placed an order for the vintage butterfly pendant necklace in YG/MOP and the byzantine alhambra bracelet, I can't wait to get it!  The necklace should be here by Thurs .

Big thanks to everyone for their pictures and knowledge (pure evilness)!!!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp, i love it!  i actually prefer the lighter shade when it comes to turquoise.  so fresh for summer!!!  will you be getting the matching earrings and bracelet too?  or do you just get the necklaces?



Thank you, *kim_mac*! I'm debating whether to keep this one or not. I really love the length! This one in particular is longer than my 20 motif in mop. I had in mind that a darker turquoise would be more desirable, but I don't know...

As for matching earrings or bracelets. I usually wear cuffs instead of bracelets. And for earrings, I prefer something with more bling. 

I ordered the small cosmos ring. I think it will go nicely with the necklaces. The cosmos pendant is also on my wishlist, but that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> I placed an order for the vintage butterfly pendant necklace in YG/MOP and the *byzantine alhambra bracelet*, I can't wait to get it!  The necklace should be here by Thurs .
> 
> Big thanks to everyone for their pictures and knowledge (pure evilness)!!!



I feel like I started a movement!


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> beautiful! I think the color is gorgeous! The perfect robins egg blue which is the best of turquoise, jewelers say. Looks amazing paired too.



Thank you, *ALLinTHEbag*! When I first received it, I thought, too green and not dark enough. But this shade is growing on me.


----------



## thimp

beansbeans said:


> It's so fresh, so blue.... I love it!  I think it suits you perfectly.



Thank you, *beansbeans*!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.



Not at all!  It's just gorgeous!!


----------



## beansbeans

hahah, you know!  I think everyone kinda forgot about this style until you posted a pic.  The 5th ave store told me they sold out a long time ago.  Even going through the old posts, I didn't come across many ppl with this bracelet.



Brennamom said:


> I feel like I started a movement!


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> hahah, you know!  I think everyone kinda forgot about this style until you posted a pic.  The 5th ave store told me they sold out a long time ago.  Even going through the old posts, I didn't come across many ppl with this bracelet.



Now if I could only be that gifted with my stock pics...


----------



## bbk882

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


 
I love the lighter blue turquoise on the vintage!  Gorgeous with your MOP 20-motif!!!  Congrats on a beautiful piece


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


 

Not sure whether the lighter or darker picture is more true to life but, anyhoo, it is a beauty either way! Love it paired with your MOP/WG. I've been loving the YG, but this is stunning. Esp with your simple white cotton blouse. A great summer look.


----------



## bbk882

beachy10 said:


> Here's a pic of my frivole necklace and my frivole family. I love mixing them with alhambra. I don't normally wear all 3 pieces at once.


 
ITA, Frivole is such a versatile design for mix & match with Alhambra & other pieces.  Congrats on your Frivole earrings!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> My bracelet just shipped!  I'll have it Thurs. so I can post pics on Friday!



what bracelet?


----------



## ghoztz

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.




the turquoise is in vivid color and i actually think it is absolutely stunning!   especially when you pair with MOP.  good buy!


----------



## peppers90

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.



*thimp*-  your turq is gorgeous!!  And with your WG 20- wow, what a
stunning combo!!!!  I like the lighter color,  it is like Hermes Blue Jean- very
versatile


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


 This looks great. I like that it is bright and not really dark.


----------



## perleegirl

So many choices...So little time


----------



## darkangel07760

preciousp said:


> *darkangel07760- *I posted a pic of the pendant I have & a pic of both bracelets. The 1st bracelet is the byzantine alhambra that matches the pendant I have & the 2nd is the gold vintage alhambra.


 
Oooo thank you! I like that Byzantine pendant!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> This looks great. I like that it is bright and not really dark.


 
I agree!


----------



## dialv

thimp, your turquoise is beautiful. It looks so summery.


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> Not at all!  It's just gorgeous!!


Thank you, *Bethc*! I still remember how lovely your turquoise look on you! How are you enjoying your necklace?



bbk882 said:


> I love the lighter blue turquoise on the vintage!  Gorgeous with your MOP 20-motif!!!  Congrats on a beautiful piece


Thank you, *bbk882*! I'm drooling over your cosmos ring, and hope to be ring twin soon! I think it will go well with these necklace. 




			
				sin vergüenza;19339598 said:
			
		

> Not sure whether the lighter or darker picture is more true to life but, anyhoo, it is a beauty either way! Love it paired with your MOP/WG. I've been loving the YG, but this is stunning. Esp with your simple white cotton blouse. A great summer look.


Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! The picture with the cotton blouse is more true to color. It is somewhat darker than the picture of the necklace on the green felt. I wear white all the time, and where I live, it is relatively warm year round, so perhaps the turquoise is a good thing. 



ghoztz said:


> the turquoise is in vivid color and i actually think it is absolutely stunning!   especially when you pair with MOP.  good buy!


Thank you, *ghoztz*! Yes, I enjoy pairing it with the MOP for a more festive, a tad much, look. 



peppers90 said:


> *thimp*-  your turq is gorgeous!!  And with your WG 20- wow, what a
> stunning combo!!!!  I like the lighter color,  it is like Hermes Blue Jean- very
> versatile


Thank you, *peppers90*! I had purchased this necklace with my SO in mind, blue azteque chevre. I really hope they will go well together. 



sjunky13 said:


> This looks great. I like that it is bright and not really dark.


Thank you, *sjunky13*! This shade of turquoise is growing on me. It's a nice, bright shade, and the pics of me modeling the necklace is more true to color.


----------



## thimp

dialv said:


> thimp, your turquoise is beautiful. It looks so summery.



Thank you, *dialv*, for your kind comments!


----------



## daluu

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.



the turquoise color considered most "valued" by jewelers is the robin's egg blue...the same color as a tiffany box. regardless, your necklace is absolutely gorgeous! it makes me itch for my own 20 motif turquoise! yikes!


----------



## perleegirl

I want some turquoise too.:


----------



## perleegirl

Does anyone know for how long turquoise will be available?  They are going to discontinue it, right?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous....!!!




thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A Neimans SA told me last week that the turquoise is not being discontinued but just that supplies are limited...something about the Sleeping Beauty turquoise being difficult to obtain....
Reminds me of Hermes "shortage" of box leather.....






perleegirl said:


> Does anyone know for how long turquoise will be available? They are going to discontinue it, right?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> A Neimans SA told me last week that the turquoise is not being discontinues but just that supplies are limited...something about the *Sleeping Beauty turquoise* being difficult to obtain....
> Reminds me of Hermes "shortage" of box leather.....



What is Sleeping Beauty turquoise?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sleeping Beauty turquoise it the most coveted turquoise available.
This is what VCA uses.....
Absolutely gorgeous....!!! 
Thimp, your necklace is perfect.



thimp said:


> What is Sleeping Beauty turquoise?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sleeping Beauty turquoise it the most coveted turquoise available.
> This is what VCA uses.....
> Absolutely gorgeous....!!!
> Thimp, your necklace is perfect.



Thank you, *texasgirliegirl*! I have never heard of Sleeping Beauty turquoise! But I really like the name.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am trying really hard to resist adding the turquoise to my current order but your photos are making it VERY hard for me!!!
Do you wear both necklaces together often?
I wear a lot of black so I am not certain how much wear I will get from the turq but I just LOOOVE it.
BTW- I really wish that VCA would offer the 20 motif in the grey MOP....
It's weird that it's not offered.




thimp said:


> Thank you, *texasgirliegirl*! I have never heard of Sleeping Beauty turquoise! But I really like the name.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am trying really hard to resist adding the turquoise to my current order but your photos are making it VERY hard for me!!!
> Do you wear both necklaces together often?
> I wear a lot of black so I am not certain how much wear I will get from the turq but I just LOOOVE it.
> BTW- I really wish that VCA would offer the 20 motif in the grey MOP....
> It's weird that it's not offered.



I just received the turquoise, but I think it is nice to put them together. I will try to take some pics of just the 2 20 motifs together and post them for you tomorrow. 

I think black is also very nice with turquoise.


----------



## perleegirl

Texasgirliegirl- you wear a lot of black?  All the more reason you need the turquoise!


----------



## thimp

Here is an old pic of a very elegant lady wearing black, with multiple motif necklaces. It looks like one of the necklace is a very light turquoise, maybe?


----------



## pond23

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I am off to see her now. I am praying she will be home by Thursday.



^ I am sending you positive vibes that you will be able to bring her home soon!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are KILLING ME!!!!!
(please send enabling photos ASAP......)
XOXOXOXO





perleegirl said:


> Texasgirliegirl- you wear a lot of black? All the more reason you need the turquoise!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Looks like it could also be chalcedony (sp).....????




thimp said:


> Here is an old pic of a very elegant lady wearing black, with multiple motif necklaces. It looks like one of the necklace is a very light turquoise, maybe?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks like it could also be chalcedony (sp).....????




definitely chalcedony.  too light to be turquoise


----------



## pond23

*thimp*, your "Mardi Gras" pic of the 2 layered necklaces is divine! I would definitely keep the turquoise. I used to collect a lot of turquoise jewelry, and the color in all 3 photos is not too light at all. It is just beautiful, and now I want one too.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> definitely chalcedony.  too light to be turquoise



Ah well...Gorgeous, nevertheless.


----------



## pond23

perleegirl said:


> Texasgirliegirl- you wear a lot of black?  All the more reason you need the turquoise!




^ I second this! Black clothing and turquoise jewelry were made for each other IMO. During my turquoise phase, I usually wore my pieces with black tops. It really brings out the color of the stones.


----------



## thimp

pond23 said:


> *thimp*, your "Mardi Gras" pic of the 2 layered necklaces is divine! I would definitely keep the turquoise. I used to collect a lot of turquoise jewelry, and the color in all 3 photos is not too light at all. It is just beautiful, and now I want one too.



Thank you, *pond23*! Yes, I think I shall be keeping this necklace. I would love to layer this necklace with the mop, a simple white T, a cuff, and wide legged jeans, for a slightly bohemian look.


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- There is a great cuff from the Perlee collection.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Ah well...Gorgeous, nevertheless.




absolutely!  looks like a long and short magic, a long chalcedony and something else short?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I need to just stop looking at these necklaces.....
Oh my goodness.  Now which earrings??


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Thimp- There is a great cuff from the Perlee collection.



Yes, I noticed! But I believe it comes in rose gold. Sadly, no more VCA for me for awhile.


----------



## sugar20

thimp said:


> Just purchased the 20 motif turquoise. Do you guys think this particular turquoise is too light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very Mardi Gras in this pic.


 

wow!!!! it is so beatiful. congratulation. I have mop+turquise, but in YG.
I love both together.


----------



## Bethc

I'm not sure if these help, but I'm wearing my WG/Turq 20 motif w/black today... I love the look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh my goodness...thank you for posting these!!
BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
I am going to be in so much trouble.......
If I have ordered the MOP w/ yg and I also order the Turq, should I go wg or yg?  I thought I had it all figured out untill I saw your gorgeous pics.

best to stay w/ the same yg in order to layer??  (btw- I ordered two 10's...)





Bethc said:


> I'm not sure if these help, but I'm wearing my WG/Turq 20 motif w/black today... I love the look.


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh my goodness...thank you for posting these!!
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
> I am going to be in so much trouble.......
> If I have ordered the MOP w/ yg and I also order the Turq, should I go wg or yg? I thought I had it all figured out untill I saw your gorgeous pics.
> 
> best to stay w/ the same yg in order to layer?? (btw- I ordered two 10's...)


 
I'm really a WG person, if you wear WG as well, them why not get one and one?  If you're going to layer, then it should be 2 YG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Good points......
I can justify just about anything...(I convinced myself that orange is a neutral when I bought another birkin this year....).
the Turq with yg looks a bit dressier, I think....good point about the layering.  That said, I would likely wear the Turq as a stand alone piece which would justify the wg.....
I tend to drive myself crazy over such decisions...thank goodness for tPf because nobody else would understand.





Bethc said:


> I'm really a WG person, if you wear WG as well, them why not get one and one? If you're going to layer, then it should be 2 YG.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are KILLING ME!!!!!
> (please send enabling photos ASAP......)
> XOXOXOXO



Here you go. The modeling pic with the white blouse is more true to color.


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> I'm not sure if these help, but I'm wearing my WG/Turq 20 motif w/black today... I love the look.



Gorgeous!


----------



## wintotty

thimp said:


> Here you go. The modeling pic with the white blouse is more true to color.



That is just so breath taking GORGEOUS!!


----------



## wintotty

Here's what I'm wearing on my right hand along with 20 motif MOP x YG


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> Here's what I'm wearing on my right hand along with 20 motif MOP x YG



Stunning!!! Soo pretty together!!! I wish I was a YG person!! The diamond pave frivole ring is def. on my wishlist! But that will have to wait since I ordered the small cosmos ring. :shame:


----------



## sugar20

may be it coud help you to decide WG or YG.
I have both in YG


----------



## perleegirl

Wow! Such beautiful things? 

Thimp, did you have your MOP shortened, or links added to the Turq? the MOP looks a bit shorter, but perfect fit for layering.


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Wow! Such beautiful things?
> 
> Thimp, did you have your MOP shortened, or links added to the Turq? the MOP looks a bit shorter, but perfect fit for layering.



No, they came that way. I think it has been discussed of the variable length in the 20 motifs. My MOP WG is 31.5 inches, and Turquoise WG is 34 inches. I do not mind the slightly shorter length of the MOP WG because I sometimes add the 10 motif MOP WG with it.


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp-     Okay, Thanks! I would prefer one to be shorter when layering. It looks great! So good, that I just assumed that you had it customized.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

DROP DEAD GORGEOUS...................






thimp said:


> Here you go. The modeling pic with the white blouse is more true to color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!!
Now I really "need" four necklaces.........
yg AND wg...........
(oh goodness...)





sugar20 said:


> may be it coud help you to decide WG or YG.
> I have both in YG


----------



## thimp

ops.


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Thimp-     Okay, Thanks! I would prefer one to be shorter when layering. It looks great! So good, that I just assumed that you had it customized.



Weird, huh? Funny how things tend to work out for the better. When I  first received my 20 motif, mop, wg, I was feeling blah about the  length. So I added the 10 motif, mop, wg, for extra umph. Now that I  have my 20 motif, turquoise, wg, the two are the perfect length when  layered!

And I loooooooove how they look with white clothing, which is my wardrobe stable.


----------



## thimp

sugar20 said:


> may be it coud help you to decide WG or YG.
> I have both in YG



The YG version looks soooooo pretty on you! Just lovely!!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, love the layered look over both white and black!  so summery with white and so dramatic with black.  and the varying lengths did work out perfectly in the end!  congrats!  so excited about your small cosmos on the way too!


----------



## kim_mac

wintotty, what a great right hand look!  love the combo!  so beautiful on you.  thanks for sharing! 

this is my FAVORITE thread!!! (and the most dangerous...)


----------



## sbelle

I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....

First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob.  It is now back at VCA for repair.  I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif.  I love the 30 motif length.

Second --  a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today.  I love it!  To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)

Third --  the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.


I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.

My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.

*Magic Alhambra 16 motif*







*
16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*







*16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*







*And lastly....all 3 together*


----------



## Bethc

^^ just gorgeous!!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob. It is now back at VCA for repair. I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif. I love the 30 motif length.
> 
> Second -- a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today. I love it! To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)
> 
> Third -- the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.
> 
> My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.
> 
> *Magic Alhambra 16 motif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And lastly....all 3 together*


 

TDF!! The 16 motif necklace is what started my craze but sadly I never got it. I love all of the colors in the 16 motif! I got the turqoise earrings too but have no clue when I'm getting those. Do post pics when you get them. Enjoy!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

congrats.  So beautiful.  Wish I could afford one...heehee

are the clasp different in each neck?  the onyx looks different from the mop.


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob.  It is now back at VCA for repair.  I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif.  I love the 30 motif length.
> 
> Second --  a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today.  I love it!  To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)
> 
> Third --  the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.
> 
> My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.
> 
> *Magic Alhambra 16 motif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And lastly....all 3 together*



Gorgeous!!! I am in love with your magic necklace!! Sooo pretty!


----------



## perleegirl

Yes! Simply Gorgeous! You are one lucky gal!


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> congrats. So beautiful. Wish I could afford one...heehee
> 
> are the clasp different in each neck? the onyx looks different from the mop.


 
I noticed that too. All of my items have the same clasp except my frivole necklace.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

the yg onyx looks sturdier and well made.

also do the 10 and 10+ motif necklaces not have the serial no bar?


----------



## wintotty

SBELLE, Congrats!!!!

The Magic necklace is my HG!


----------



## wintotty

Looking at everyone's pictures, wg and yg makes quite a difference on MOP necklace huh?
At first I thought it is meaningless to own both wg and yg unless you have all the other versions, but now I'm convinced that they are quite different!


----------



## sbelle

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> are the clasp different in each neck?  the onyx looks different from the mop.



The onyx does have a different clasp.  I actually have 3 different clasps on my necklaces.  

All of my necklaces/bracelets have the same clasp, except 2:  

1)  A vintage alhambra yg 10 motif necklace that is at least 10 years old.  It has a longer, narrower clasp than my others.
2)  My 10 motif onyx has the flatter, engraved clasp

Here's the difference between the older clasp (bottom of picture) and what's on most of my collection:











There is another difference.  The clasps are attached to a circular piece and the circular piece is attached to the first link.  In the older necklace the circular piece is soldered to the first link.  In the newer necklace the circular piece moves freely in the first link.  I actually spoke to someone in the NYC workshop about this difference and asked if the soldered link was something that they used to do.  She said that you can find that on old and new pieces.

Due to age (I think), the older clasp does not close all the way (see 2nd picture).  I decided to replace the clasp and it is at VCA right now.  They are going to replace it with the flatter clasp that is on my onyx necklace -- I mentioned in an earlier post that the cost ro replace the clasp is $180.

The picture below shows the clasp on the onyx necklace.  I love this clasp so much!


----------



## beachy10

I love the VCA clasp too. That's the one on my frivole necklace. It's much easier to open than the others.


----------



## darkangel07760

Normally I go for the white gold/ silver metals, but... the MOP really looks alot better in yellow gold!


----------



## j0s1e267

Gorgeous buys from everyone!!!

It's crunch time!  I have decided to take the plunage and get both the Lucky Alhambra and Sweet Alhambra YG Clover bracelets.  The Lucky Alhambra is $4600 now but will be *$5560 *on Friday!!!!    That's *$1060* more!  It's MADNESS!

Quick question for you ladies - do you know if the 2-flower Frivole ring (like the one wintotty modelled a few pages back) can be resized?  Or rather, has anyone gotten that ring resized?  I thought it should be quite straight forward since it does not have any complex mechanisms like the Lotus Ring.


----------



## pond23

*sbelle*: Congrats on your new VCA purchases! The Magic 16 Motif is my dream necklace! One day ... 

*thimp* & *wintotty*: Your pics should have warning labels attached to them! Page 189 of this thread can leave a pretty hefty dent in your wallet! Such stunning pieces.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha ladies!

I've been holding back my purchases until I got both of them in... not an easy thing to do. lol  I took to heart what everyone says about not being able to "just get one" and bought 2 at once.  It was kohl's shot of her sweet clover bracelet and another shot of someone's sweets stacked with love bangles that pushed me over to the VCA side.  

Pardon all the pictures, I'm a little excited to finally share. 

*Sweet Butterfly MOP/YG bracelet*  I put the quarter in the shots for scale. This one came first from Betteridge. When I first opened it, I was surprised at how tiny it looked in the box, but once I put it on, I was convinced it was the right size. 







*Sweet Heart Carnelian/RG bracelet*  This one came second from London Jewelers.  After the butterfly came in the longer box, secured nicely with the elastics underneath, it was a little sad to see the carnelian (which is slightly more expensive) in the small box.  The bracelet had actually slid under the pillow during shipping, so it looked empty (yikes) when I first opened it. I was worried that the color was more brown than red, until I saw it on and in the sunlight. VCA really knows what they're doing!


----------



## Junkenpo

More pictures.... 

Since measurements are always appreciated.... 

*Side by side with a ruler... *






*Closer *






*Wearing it in the 2nd o-ring...* 






*Wrist shots!* 











*I LOVE VCA! *


----------



## beansbeans

They look fabulous!  Thank you for the comparison and measurement shots.  I had no idea that the rose gold and yellow gold were so close in color.  The combination is perfect!

You should have posted these pictures after July 1st!!!  haha, so I won't be tempted!




Junkenpo said:


> More pictures....
> 
> Since measurements are always appreciated....
> 
> *Side by side with a ruler... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Closer *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wearing it in the 2nd o-ring...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrist shots!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE VCA! *


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies!
> 
> I've been holding back my purchases until I got both of them in... not an easy thing to do. lol  I took to heart what everyone says about not being able to "just get one" and bought 2 at once.  It was kohl's shot of her sweet clover bracelet and another shot of someone's sweets stacked with love bangles that pushed me over to the VCA side.
> 
> Pardon all the pictures, I'm a little excited to finally share.
> 
> *Sweet Butterfly MOP/YG bracelet*  I put the quarter in the shots for scale. This one came first from Betteridge. When I first opened it, I was surprised at how tiny it looked in the box, but once I put it on, I was convinced it was the right size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweet Heart Carnelian/RG bracelet*  This one came second from London Jewelers.  After the butterfly came in the longer box, secured nicely with the elastics underneath, it was a little sad to see the carnelian (which is slightly more expensive) in the small box.  The bracelet had actually slid under the pillow during shipping, so it looked empty (yikes) when I first opened it. I was worried that the color was more brown than red, until I saw it on and in the sunlight. VCA really knows what they're doing!


 
Tese are adorable!  I like the butterfly one the best!


----------



## Brennamom

Just in case anyone needed a last minute shove:


----------



## kohl_mascara

Junkenpo - congrats!! The sweets look amazing on you!! I didn't know the rg and yg were so comparable in color - I am tempted to get the heart one also! But alas, I am banned. . .haha. I'm so glad you found my pics helpful - and I'm jealous you can wear them on the second o-ring! The second o-ring is wayyy too tight on me. . .I think I might have to get it lengthened or have the first o-ring shortened. . .

Dang! Those perlees stacked look effing amazing. And those luscious, creamy MOP clovers. . .ahhhhh


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WOW!!!!



sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob. It is now back at VCA for repair. I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif. I love the 30 motif length.
> 
> Second -- a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today. I love it! To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)
> 
> Third -- the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.
> 
> My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.
> 
> *Magic Alhambra 16 motif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And lastly....all 3 together*


----------



## Bethc

I just tried the perlee bangle stacked with my love bracelet and my wq/turq and it looked gorgeous!

I'm now thinking maybe a 10 motif tigers eye??


----------



## pond23

*Junkenpo*: Your two bracelets are so delicate and pretty! They look so lovely together!

*Brennamom*: Posting that pic is just cruel! LOL!


----------



## perleegirl

What is the long MOP necklace, with the large clover, that model is wearing? Luv it!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok guys, I need last minute help!
Please help me pick one more!

YG Frivole BTF ring
YG Onyx Pendant
YG MOP pendant
YG 10 Motif necklace

I have 
YG Onyx 5 motif Bracelet
YG MOP 5 Motif Bracelet
YG Magic 2 Motif earclips

If I get a necklace/ pendant , I want to wear it with the earclips. Even the 10 Motif. Overkill? I am bold and not dainty at all!!!
Also I hate rings in the summer, wore one yesterday and could'nt wait to take it off, but this Frivole ring will not leave my mind. Plus people here are posting pics of it to tirture me. Thanks Wintotty! Beachy! LOL.
 Help, one more day. OY!


----------



## Brennamom

My bracelet arrived!!  I was expecting it tomorrow.   It's more delicate than I expected, but still fairly substantial.  I like that it doesn't scream VCA, but then again, it's almost too subtle, if that makes sense... Thoughts?


----------



## ouija board

It's gorgeous, Bmom!! I would get it shortened, though; it might feel less delicate if there isn't as much chain between the motifs. Plus, the dangling motif will drive you nuts at that length. I have a R/R bracelet that has a dangling ruby bead, and I had to get it shortened because the bead hung to the middle of my palm.  But I say it's a keeper because it's beautiful and subtly VCA.


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> It's gorgeous, Bmom!! I would get it shortened, though; it might feel less delicate if there isn't as much chain between the motifs. Plus, the dangling motif will drive you nuts at that length. I have a R/R bracelet that has a dangling ruby bead, and I had to get it shortened because the bead hung to the middle of my palm.  But I say it's a keeper because it's beautiful and subtly VCA.



Thanks OB!  It does have a second ring to make it shorter, I just can't fasten it myself, which means I have to ask DH for help, which means I have to bring it to his attention...It is beautiful, and the dangle doesn't bother me, I can flip it to the top of my wrist if I want and I don't even feel it when it's dangling...

You are correct, I'm a ninny.


----------



## surfergirljen

pond23 said:


> I have officially become a member of the VCA lovers' club! I have a 10 motif MOP yg necklace being lengthened as we speak. Thank you to all you stylish and fabulous ladies for your amazing photos and enabling posts!





Junkenpo said:


> More pictures....
> 
> Since measurements are always appreciated....
> 
> *Side by side with a ruler... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Closer *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wearing it in the 2nd o-ring...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrist shots!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE VCA! *



SO SO PRETTY! I LOOOOOVE the combination!!! They are gorgeous on you!

 Am considering "throwing in" a sweet into the already ridiculous mess I've gotten myself into with the earrings tomorrow - trying to NOT though!! I have enough!  THIS ISN'T HELPING!!!


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Thanks OB!  It does have a second ring to make it shorter, I just can't fasten it myself, which means I have to ask DH for help, which means I have to bring it to his attention...It is beautiful, and the dangle doesn't bother me, I can flip it to the top of my wrist if I want and I don't even feel it when it's dangling...
> 
> You are correct, I'm a ninny.




There's a doohickey for that.  A long metal rod with a clasp on the end to hold the bracelet.  I found it in K-Mart of all places for $4.  Probably available in Claire's too.  For those of us without a DH to fasten our bracelets.

ETA - or you can make one http://site.the-beading-emporium.com/Tutorials/bracelethelper.pdf


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> There's a doohickey for that.  A long metal rod with a clasp on the end to hold the bracelet.  I found it in K-Mart of all places for $4.  Probably available in Claire's too.  For those of us without a DH to fasten our bracelets.
> 
> ETA - or you can make one http://site.the-beading-emporium.com/Tutorials/bracelethelper.pdf



So THAT'S what it takes to hear from you?  A doohickey from K-Mart?  Fair enough, I'll take it.  Thanks!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Fantastic, *B'mom!!!*  It looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  VCA in NY is basically bare!!  I decided to get the YG/TE 10 motif and they're having in shipped from corporate for me.  I hope to get it tomorrow and then maybe make it a little longer.   

I'm so excited!!    I'm not a yg person, but the TE looks really nice with my coloring!


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> So THAT'S what it takes to hear from you?  A doohickey from K-Mart?  Fair enough, I'll take it.  Thanks!



You don't want to hear from me these days.  Work stuff.  Grrrr.


----------



## birkingirl

Brennamom said:


> My bracelet arrived!!  I was expecting it tomorrow.   It's more delicate than I expected, but still fairly substantial.  I like that it doesn't scream VCA, but then again, it's almost too subtle, if that makes sense... Thoughts?



I love it! Another vote for the shorter length so it doesn't bother you. I'm sure that it will also look great layered with a watch or other bracelets. Congrats!


----------



## swisshera

Brennamom said:


> Just in case anyone needed a last minute shove:



Beautiful pieces everyone...but I can't help looking at this picture


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Ok guys, I need last minute help!
> Please help me pick one more!
> 
> YG Frivole BTF ring
> YG Onyx Pendant
> YG MOP pendant
> YG 10 Motif necklace
> 
> I have
> YG Onyx 5 motif Bracelet
> YG MOP 5 Motif Bracelet
> YG Magic 2 Motif earclips
> 
> *If I get a necklace/ pendant , I want to wear it with the earclips. Even the 10 Motif. Overkill? I am bold* and not dainty at all!!!
> Also I hate rings in the summer, wore one yesterday and could'nt wait to take it off, but this Frivole ring will not leave my mind. Plus people here are posting pics of it to tirture me. Thanks Wintotty! Beachy! LOL.
> Help, one more day. OY!



^ I plan on pairing these 2 pieces. It's not overkill in my opinion. There was a pic in this thread of a tPFer wearing the Magic 2 Motif earclips and the 20 (?) motif necklace together. I thought it looked gorgeous! My vote is for the necklace!


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> You don't want to hear from me these days. Work stuff. Grrrr.


 
Fair enough, but you are missed...



Cavalier Girl said:


> Fantastic, *B'mom!!!* It looks great on you! Congrats!


 


birkingirl said:


> I love it! Another vote for the shorter length so it doesn't bother you. I'm sure that it will also look great layered with a watch or other bracelets. Congrats!


 
Thanks CG & BG!  It really is lovely.  Funny, I'm enjoying it more at home relaxing than at work...Coincidence?  Think not!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The 10 motif yg....
a classic that you will never regret....
BTW- I just bought the ear clips (literally about an hour ago) and I plan to wear them with the two 10's I have on order......  I was worried about overkill/matchy matchy and they look wonderful together.






sjunky13 said:


> Ok guys, I need last minute help!
> Please help me pick one more!
> 
> YG Frivole BTF ring
> YG Onyx Pendant
> YG MOP pendant
> YG 10 Motif necklace
> 
> I have
> YG Onyx 5 motif Bracelet
> YG MOP 5 Motif Bracelet
> YG Magic 2 Motif earclips
> 
> If I get a necklace/ pendant , I want to wear it with the earclips. Even the 10 Motif. Overkill? I am bold and not dainty at all!!!
> Also I hate rings in the summer, wore one yesterday and could'nt wait to take it off, but this Frivole ring will not leave my mind. Plus people here are posting pics of it to tirture me. Thanks Wintotty! Beachy! LOL.
> Help, one more day. OY!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So pretty!!!




Brennamom said:


> My bracelet arrived!! I was expecting it tomorrow. It's more delicate than I expected, but still fairly substantial. I like that it doesn't scream VCA, but then again, it's almost too subtle, if that makes sense... Thoughts?


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!


 
Thanks Tex!


----------



## Brennamom

OB & BG, I did shorten it to the second ring and it makes a big difference.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## perleegirl

sjunky13- I vote for the ring or 10 motif. With the 10 motif, you can add your bracelet when you desire.  doesn't sound like you enjoy wearing rings, but how nice it is.


----------



## kim_mac

junkenpro - so sweet and love the heart and butterfly together!
brennamom - gorgeous!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky - another vote for the 10 motif necklace.  so classic and awesome.  will look stunning and complete your yg mop set.  i love matchy matchy!!!


----------



## sugar20

sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> wow... it is a very beatiful purchase. The perfect combination : Madic + Vintag in WG


----------



## sugar20

Bethc said:


> Wow! VCA in NY is basically bare!! I decided to get the YG/TE 10 motif and they're having in shipped from corporate for me. I hope to get it tomorrow and then maybe make it a little longer.
> 
> I'm so excited!!  I'm not a yg person, but the TE looks really nice with my coloring!


 


Congratulation!!!! It is so gergeous combination.
I am thinking about buying this one too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

quick.  two ten motifs: which two in WG? 

1)2 chalcedony
2) 1 turquoise, 1 chalcedony
3)1 chalcedony, 1 pave diamond
4)1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond


----------



## carrie8

4) 1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond
so you have more contrast


----------



## Bethc

sugar20 said:


> Congratulation!!!! It is so gergeous combination.
> I am thinking about buying this one too.


 
Thanks!  I really like TE, I have a TE ring too.  My other option would be to get the YG/Oynx, but I think the TE really works well with my coloring.

Right now, I have:
WG/Turq 20 motif w/matching bracelet
WG/MOP Magic pendant w/bracelet and earring
YG/Turq Magic sized non-vintage charm pendant
YG Frivoli earrings
Butterflies BTF ring
TE ring

I think this will be it for a while... unless I decide I "need" something like Cosmos or pave earrings, but at this point, that will have to wait.


----------



## Hermesaholic

carrie8 said:


> 4) 1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond
> so you have more contrast



I was thinking that but maybe the chalcedony and pave more subtle??


----------



## Bethc

sjunky - another vote for the 10 motif necklace


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> quick.  two ten motifs: which two in WG?
> 
> 1)2 chalcedony
> 2) 1 turquoise, 1 chalcedony
> 3)1 chalcedony, 1 pave diamond
> 4)1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond


 

Which do you already have? I'm losing track!


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob.  It is now back at VCA for repair.  I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif.  I love the 30 motif length.
> 
> Second --  a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today.  I love it!  To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)
> 
> Third --  the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.
> 
> My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.
> 
> *Magic Alhambra 16 motif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And lastly....all 3 together*



LOVE the larger clovers on the magic necklace.   Great pieces. :greengrin:


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Which do you already have? I'm losing track!



nothing necklace


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> quick.  two ten motifs: which two in WG?
> 
> 1)2 chalcedony
> 2) 1 turquoise, 1 chalcedony
> 3)1 chalcedony, 1 pave diamond
> 4)1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond



3 if you want versatility. But 4 is more exciting.


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> nothing necklace


 
Ok, then I think #4, but they are all good options!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Number 4.
This would be such a gorgeous combination, yet very special worn individually.





Hermesaholic said:


> quick.  two ten motifs: which two in WG?
> 
> 1)2 chalcedony
> 2) 1 turquoise, 1 chalcedony
> 3)1 chalcedony, 1 pave diamond
> 4)1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond


----------



## sin vergüenza

texasgirliegirl said:


> number 4.
> This would be such a gorgeous combination, yet very special worn individually.


 
ita


----------



## sbelle

I have really enjoyed all the action in this thread the last couple of weeks.  Before news of the price increase, it might take a week to get a page of posts.  Now, we've got several pages a day.  It's been such great fun!

I am so dreading July 1st!  I am such a VCA fan, but I just can't see purchasing much once the prices have gone up.  I'm feeling the way I did when Chanel did their ridiculous price increases.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Wow!  VCA in NY is basically bare!!  I decided to get the YG/TE 10 motif and they're having in shipped from corporate for me.  I hope to get it tomorrow and then maybe make it a little longer.
> 
> I'm so excited!!    I'm not a yg person, but the TE looks really nice with my coloring!



The tiger's eye vintage alhambra necklace is my favorite of all the vintage alhambra necklaces.  I ended up with two 10 motifs.  For me it is one of the most versatile necklaces.   I think you will love it.

And I just have to say, the ear clips are pretty fabulous too.  Just saying.  You might want to check them out.


----------



## periogirl28

*Junkenpo* I love your sweets, I have the exact same combination except in necklaces and I wear them layered too!


----------



## perleegirl

Hermesaholic-: You naughty girl! Can't resist huh? Definitely like the idea of 3 and 4. Both are beautiful. Which goes better with your skin tone? Remember, the turquoise may be harder and harder to find in the future.


----------



## restricter

Darnit.  I should have stayed out of this thread.  I'm pondering the feasibility of stacking 3 of the small perlee bands in each color before the price increase...


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I have really enjoyed all the action in this thread the last couple of weeks. Before news of the price increase, it might take a week to get a page of posts. Now, we've got several pages a day. It's been such great fun!
> 
> I am so dreading July 1st! I am such a VCA fan, but I just can't see purchasing much once the prices have gone up. I'm feeling the way I did when Chanel did their ridiculous price increases.


 
Actually, according to my SA @ VCA in NY (I don't know other stores), the purchases have to be in by 4:30 today to be at the old price. I'm not sure what happens after 4:30, since they don't close until 6:30?

I agree, it's been fun... now, can we all post pics of our enlarged collections, so we can safely drool??


----------



## perleegirl

YES! YES! Restricter!

A girl after my own heart Jump on the Perlee train with me. So fresh and modern, and will tie in so nicely with your other pieces. Just do it!


----------



## restricter

perleegirl said:


> YES! YES! Restricter!
> 
> A girl after my own heart Jump on the Perlee train with me. So fresh and modern, and will tie in so nicely with your other pieces. Just do it!



Just called my SA.  Hopefully, my size is in stock. 

(You're evil, Perleegirl. Pure evil, but I like you!)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> *Just called my SA.  Hopefully, my size is in stock.
> *
> (You're evil, Perleegirl. Pure evil, but I like you!)



Woohoo!  Go Restricter!  That's a great idea!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I have really enjoyed all the action in this thread the last couple of weeks. Before news of the price increase, it might take a week to get a page of posts. Now, we've got several pages a day. It's been such great fun!
> 
> I am so dreading July 1st! I am such a VCA fan, but I just can't see purchasing much once the prices have gone up. I'm feeling the way I did when Chanel did their ridiculous price increases.


 
Yep, I have a feeling this thread will be dead post price increases.


----------



## Brennamom

beachy10 said:


> Yep, I have a feeling this thread will be dead post price increases.



We can still dream, can't we??

We could morph it into an "EB Finds" thread or a "What Were They Thinking" for fakeroos thread...


----------



## kat99

restricter said:


> Just called my SA.  Hopefully, my size is in stock.
> 
> (You're evil, Perleegirl. Pure evil, but I like you!)



Woohoo! What bangles are you getting? I love Perlee and am looking for more bracelet twins!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok Ladies! I have been thinking and calling!
Does anyone have the Byzantine earrings? I have them on hold. 
2 motifs, dangle. I love earrings.
My sa is waiting for me to choose between the 10 motif or pendant. I can't make up my mind. 

Ok , back to the earrings? Is the Byzantine collection kinda thin? I am looking for the pic with Charleze Theron wearing them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Sjunky,* go for the earrings!  I bet they're lovely!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Also, if anyone is interested, I just talked with Betteridge, and if you order today, they will honor the old prices when your order comes in.


----------



## Brennamom

sjunky13 said:


> Ok Ladies! I have been thinking and calling!
> Does anyone have the Byzantine earrings? I have them on hold.
> 2 motifs, dangle. I love earrings.
> My sa is waiting for me to choose between the 10 motif or pendant. I can't make up my mind.
> 
> Ok , back to the earrings? Is the Byzantine collection kinda thin? I am looking for the pic with Charleze Theron wearing them.



They are kinda thin, but for an earring that can only mean comfort.  They will be stunning!



Cavalier Girl said:


> Also, if anyone is interested, I just talked with Betteridge, and if you order today, they will honor the old prices when your order comes in.



So will London's...


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, VCA will give you an addition 2 inches extending the 10 motif, right? 
I have a lady on the phone saying no.
London Jewelers is saying only one inch free, 300 per inch after that. Not what I have been told before. She is very hyper ! LOL. OY. 
Nothing like waiting till the last minute! I am just going to go with my NM sa. I thought it would be nice to get it tax free, but whatever!


----------



## sjunky13

She is saying no extention on the pendant. LOL. I need an 18 incher!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, called my NM and it is 2 inches. The London's lady was wrong and rushing me. Must be having a lot of coffee up there. 

Ok, now what? what to do?


----------



## beansbeans

My vote goes to the 10 motif.  I just got my vintage butterfly pendant in MOP and it's really dainty.  There is another clover pendant with the lobster claw (the Modern?) that looks more hearty than the vintage ones but I haven't seen it IRL.




sjunky13 said:


> Ok, called my NM and it is 2 inches. The London's lady was wrong and rushing me. Must be having a lot of coffee up there.
> 
> Ok, now what? what to do?


----------



## kim_mac

carrie8 said:


> 4) 1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond
> so you have more contrast



ita - how much is the pave diamond anyway?  gorgeous!!!


----------



## sjunky13

I did it.  Yay I ordered my 10 motif from NM. I am having 2 inches added. 
I have no clue when I will get it. My SA was off and her co worker placed the order. I hope it is done right. 
I also want an extender and I know that will be a battle.
OK, now off to find a Chanel bag to sell. LOL.
I still want the ring and now these Byzantine earrings. But My MOP feels complete now.


----------



## sjunky13

beansbeans said:


> My vote goes to the 10 motif.  I just got my vintage butterfly pendant in MOP and it's really dainty.  There is another clover pendant with the lobster claw (the Modern?) that looks more hearty than the vintage ones but I haven't seen it IRL.


 Yes, I was going to do a pendant to save , but I know I would always regret not getting the 10 Motif, now I will need another. But I can wait a while to get that and use my bracelet if I want a 15 motif. 
I feel drained. LOL


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> I did it. Yay I ordered my 10 motif from NM. I am having 2 inches added.
> I have no clue when I will get it. My SA was off and her co worker placed the order. I hope it is done right.
> I also want an extender and I know that will be a battle.
> OK, now off to find a Chanel bag to sell. LOL.
> I still want the ring and now these Byzantine earrings. But My MOP feels complete now.


 

I did the same with my 10 motif MOP (though from VCA) and they ended up adding links between the motifs. It took two weeks. It is still shorter than I would like and I also want an extender. I think this will be a battle too.

Congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19354689 said:
			
		

> I did the same with my 10 motif MOP (though from VCA) and they ended up adding links between the motifs. It took two weeks. It is still shorter than I would like and I also want an extender. I think this will be a battle too.
> 
> Congrats!


 Thanks, you too.
Where does it lay on you? I hope mine is not too short as I am top heavy, well bottom heavy too. LOL. 
But I can't do short necklaces at all. 
How do we get extenders? 

Maybe I should of got the ring. Now I am doubting the purchase. OY


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks, you too.
> Where does it lay on you? I hope mine is not too short as I am top heavy, well bottom heavy too. LOL.
> But I can't do short necklaces at all.
> How do we get extenders?
> 
> Maybe I should of got the ring. Now I am doubting the purchase. OY


 
No no don't doubt it! I'm top heavy too and a little (read: lot) thicker than I'd like to be.  With the added links the motif at the center bottom lands just where my sternum starts. It is not choker like at all. I just would like it to hang the tiniest bit lower. An extender should be fine. See if you can get NM to add the links between the motifs and then get an extender made.


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> Woohoo!  Go Restricter!  That's a great idea!



It was a great idea until I tried them on.  The small ones were so small and the mediums would have been too big.  The graduated one looked too much like Tiffany's.  So I left empty handed...until I went to my favorite vintage jewelry store in the diamond district.


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> I did it.  Yay I ordered my 10 motif from NM. I am having 2 inches added.
> I have no clue when I will get it. My SA was off and her co worker placed the order. I hope it is done right.
> I also want an extender and I know that will be a battle.
> OK, now off to find a Chanel bag to sell. LOL.
> I still want the ring and now these Byzantine earrings. But My MOP feels complete now.



Congrats! You won't be disappointed, mop x yg is very classic and prett!

BTW which NM do you use?


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19354811 said:
			
		

> No no don't doubt it! I'm top heavy too and a little (read: lot) thicker than I'd like to be.  With the added links the motif at the center bottom lands just where my sternum starts. It is not choker like at all. I just would like it to hang the tiniest bit lower. An extender should be fine. See if you can get NM to add the links between the motifs and then get an extender made.


 LOL, Ok thanks! I don't care if I have to pay for one, I need it. Maybe have a regular jeweler do one that can be added for different outfits. 

This has been very stressfull. I wish I had a larger budget and could get all the things on my wishlist.  I just have to pick and choose . 
Maybe I can find another 10 motif second hand or something? 

Ok, I need a drink. yay for our 2 10 motifs! lol


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Congrats! You won't be disappointed, mop x yg is very classic and prett!
> 
> BTW which NM do you use?


 Thanks HUN. I got mine at NM King of Prussia. They do not have VCA there, but she gets my stuff from Atlanta and I like her. I feel NM is the safe way to go. I had a stone fall out of my pave ring, they exchanged it. it fell out again and she returned it. 
I like shopping with one person. 
How about you? Did you get any last minute things?


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Ok Ladies! I have been thinking and calling!
> *Does anyone have the Byzantine earrings? I have them on hold.
> 2 motifs, dangle. I love earrings*.
> My sa is waiting for me to choose between the 10 motif or pendant. I can't make up my mind.
> 
> Ok , back to the earrings? Is the Byzantine collection kinda thin? I am looking for the pic with Charleze Theron wearing them.




I have them-- love them.  I get lots of compliments on them.  Probably more than the vintage alhambra.  Very lightweight.  Let me see if I can find a picture.....


Added:
Well here's a stock photo. They are very thin compared to the vintage alhambra earclips.  I like that because it makes them very light on the ear.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks HUN. I got mine at NM King of Prussia. They do not have VCA there, but she gets my stuff from Atlanta and I like her. I feel NM is the safe way to go. I had a stone fall out of my pave ring, they exchanged it. it fell out again and she returned it.
> I like shopping with one person.




I get most of my VCA from NM too.  And I also use a store that doesn't carry VCA.  My SA gets it from the NM stores that do carry VCA.  I just can't see passing up the Incircle points!

I have bought some from the VCA NYC though just so I can have a relationship with a SA there.  It helps for getting repair work or extra requests (combining my two 10 motifs -- fingers crossed).


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> ita - how much is the pave diamond anyway?  gorgeous!!!



It's $37,600.  For the 10 motif diamond pave.


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks HUN. I got mine at NM King of Prussia. They do not have VCA there, but she gets my stuff from Atlanta and I like her. I feel NM is the safe way to go. I had a stone fall out of my pave ring, they exchanged it. it fell out again and she returned it.
> I like shopping with one person.
> How about you? Did you get any last minute things?



Oh OK. I use SA at Newport Beach, he's great. 
So far I kept
-Magic Bracelet
-All YG Bracelet
- 2 10 motif MOP x WG Necklace (I initially only ordered 1 necklace, but yesterday upon looking at other TPFer's pics, I texted my SA to add another one )

I'm still debating if I should keep the 1motif chalcedony pendant....


----------



## wintotty

thimp said:


> It's $37,600.  For the 10 motif diamond pave.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> My bracelet arrived!!  I was expecting it tomorrow.   It's more delicate than I expected, but still fairly substantial.  I like that it doesn't scream VCA, but then again, it's almost too subtle, if that makes sense... Thoughts?


  Love it! Would look great with my byzantine drop earrings! lol


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


>



LOL. Yes. A VCA addiction can do major damage! And this price is before the price increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

3) chalcedony and pave



Hermesaholic said:


> quick.  two ten motifs: which two in WG?
> 
> 1)2 chalcedony
> 2) 1 turquoise, 1 chalcedony
> 3)1 chalcedony, 1 pave diamond
> 4)1 turquoise, 1 pave diamond


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> - 2 10 motif MOP x WG Necklace (I initially only ordered 1 necklace, but yesterday upon looking at other TPFer's pics, I texted my SA to add another one )
> 
> .



Yay for you!  I think it is so nice to be able to have 2 -- it opens up a world of possibilities!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, now I think I should get the earrrings too. I have them on hold. They are relatvely cheap and I wonder why. Hmmm, anyone have an ear shot. I already saw C.T' s s pic. 

How small are they, any substance? 
I like a weighty earring. LOL.
I really should logg off...............


----------



## Bethc

I can't take this... I have to go pick up my necklace and I'm already wondering what else they just got in?


----------



## wintotty

Here's my Right Hand today..............


----------



## sbelle

*sjunky* -- my head is spinning with all the activity here.  Are you still talking the byzantine?  Not weighty at all.

At one time I was told by my VCA SA that the byzantine alhambra was being retired.  No clue whether that's really true or not.


----------



## Bethc

wintotty said:


> Here's my Right Hand today..............


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> *sjunky* -- my head is spinning with all the activity here.  Are you still talking the byzantine?  Not weighty at all.
> 
> At one time I was told by my VCA SA that the byzantine alhambra was being retired.  No clue whether that's really true or not.


 Yes, any modeling shots? 
I have a pair on hold and would like to know if they hang nice.


----------



## wintotty

I've been thinking about this Magic Bracelet.....the grey mop motif, one side has a very dull spot, no mop sheen, no luminous glow, and it is rough to touch compare to other MOP.
I tried to take picture, but you can see the middle spot is dark and dull, around the spot has mop's luminous glow..... Is it normal? My other MOP pieces don't have a spot like this. Is it defective, or something happened to this particular spot?(chemical contact?) Does anyone know anything about this???


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Here's my Right Hand today..............


 

I hate your right hand! LOL, yesterday it had the Frivole! Today the Lotus. LOL. wow~


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> Here's my Right Hand today..............



Why do you have to show that pic???? It is my HG ring!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, any modeling shots?
> I have a pair on hold and would like to know if they hang nice.



Working on one now, although it will Iphone and thus of poor quality!


Ok, I'm hoping this will give you the general idea






To me it is a very soft, feminine earring.


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> I've been thinking about this Magic Bracelet.....the grey mop motif, one side has a very dull spot, no mop sheen, no luminous glow, and it is rough to touch compare to other MOP.
> I tried to take picture, but you can see the middle spot is dark and dull, around the spot has mop's luminous glow..... Is it normal? My other MOP pieces don't have a spot like this. Is it defective, or something happened to this particular spot?(chemical contact?) Does anyone know anything about this???




I see what you are talking about, but not sure I would have noticed it if you didn't point it out.  Let me look at the Magic necklace I got yesterday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely gorgeous.



sbelle said:


> Working on one now, although it will Iphone and thus of poor quality!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm hoping this will give you the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is a very soft, feminine earring.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Working on one now, although it will Iphone and thus of poor quality!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm hoping this will give you the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it is a very soft, feminine earring.


 
Thanks! Love them. Now I want them and the Byzantine pendant.


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> I've been thinking about this Magic Bracelet.....the grey mop motif, one side has a very dull spot, no mop sheen, no luminous glow, and it is rough to touch compare to other MOP.



I went to look at the Magic necklace I got yesterday and it has 3 large grey mop clovers and 3 smaller ones (I think!).  All of mine are smooth to the touch and none have an area like you pictured.

I am not the pickiest person in the world, but I think that would bother me.  Maybe you can exchange it for another one?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pond23 said:


> ^ I am sending you positive vibes that you will be able to bring her home soon!


THANK YOU!!!   She turned a corner today so I am hoping!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks! Love them. Now I want them and the Byzantine pendant.


I own them and they are amazing to wear. Like having nothing on.


----------



## beansbeans

YAY!!!  Must be the work of all those lucky clovers!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> THANK YOU!!!  She turned a corner today so I am hoping!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Do you have any other pets? Maybe bring something from home to comnfort her. I have 6 cats and they are my babies. LOL. I miss them when I don't see them for a long time. LOL.



2 dogs and I keep bringing her 'brother' to visit.  I am hoping they let me bring her home this weekend and I brought her blanket yesterday so it should calm her a little. Hospitals are no fun, canine, feline or human.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beansbeans said:


> YAY!!!  Must be the work of all those lucky clovers!



I must be! I have the Magic on today...maybe it really holds to it's name?


----------



## wintotty

sbelle said:


> I went to look at the Magic necklace I got yesterday and it has 3 large grey mop clovers and 3 smaller ones (I think!).  All of mine are smooth to the touch and none have an area like you pictured.
> 
> I am not the pickiest person in the world, but I think that would bother me.  Maybe you can exchange it for another one?




Thank you for checking yours! I just texted my SA and he said if that bothers me, he'll exchange when he gets another piece. He said the it is a natural stone, so it is normal but none of my mop pieces have the dullness and it seems strange that VCA's QC passes this motif.....so I'm thinking maybe someone bought this piece, screwed up (use some chemical or something while wearing it?) and returned it. Who knows?


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> Oh OK. I use SA at Newport Beach, he's great.
> So far I kept
> -Magic Bracelet
> -All YG Bracelet
> - 2 10 motif MOP x WG Necklace (I initially only ordered 1 necklace, but yesterday upon looking at other TPFer's pics, I texted my SA to add another one )
> 
> I'm still debating if I should keep the 1motif chalcedony pendant....



Winotty!  Is it Michael?  I met him the other say, what a sweetheart!  Though, it was his manager that said any order placed prior to tomorrow would still be charged at the increased price.  If (IF!) I get anything else, I would use him...


----------



## sugar20

sbelle said:


> The tiger's eye vintage alhambra necklace is my favorite of all the vintage alhambra necklaces.  I ended up with two 10 motifs.  For me it is one of the most versatile necklaces.   I think you will love it.
> 
> And I just have to say, the ear clips are pretty fabulous too.  Just saying.  You might want to check them out.



really? my SA said to me the same: it is the most versatile necklaces..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> Working on one now, although it will Iphone and thus of poor quality!
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm hoping this will give you the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To me it is a very soft, feminine earring.*



Yes, yes, yes!  Love these!  Damn it!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Sbelle,* do they have clip backs, or just posts?


----------



## Junkenpo

I love all the activity here!  I don't post often, but it's fun to lurk and read and see everyone else's purchases.  I think even after the increase we'll see a frequent posts as the ordered items trickle in. 

I've spent the last week trying to talk myself into a sweet turquoise bracelet, but I'm just not enough of a turquoise/wg girl to justify it. I wish the sweet bracelets came in a turq/yg clover.  

I wonder if any VCA staff research this thread? lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Sbelle,* do they have clip backs, or just posts?


Posts with the squeeze backs. I just had to replace one that fell down the drain. Yikes!


----------



## carrie8

This thread makes me crazy. I just placed an order for the chalcedony bracelet. O boy, what have i done.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Sbelle,* do they have clip backs, or just posts?



posts!




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Posts with the squeeze backs. I just had to replace one that fell down the drain. Yikes!



oops, just saw that you already answered.  I have to say I do not love the squeeze backs, but I know it makes them more secure.  I end up fumbling around with them a bit !


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Thank you for checking yours! I just texted my SA and he said if that bothers me, he'll exchange when he gets another piece. He said the it is a natural stone, so it is normal but none of my mop pieces have the dullness and it seems strange that VCA's QC passes this motif.....so I'm thinking maybe someone bought this piece, screwed up (use some chemical or something while wearing it?) and returned it. Who knows?


  I checked mine since I am wearing and and compared it to the earrings and ring. (bracelet is home) and although I do see variations in the MOP, I do not see anything that is dull or feels rough.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, just saw that you already answered.  I have to say I do not love the squeeze backs, but I know it makes them more secure.  I end up fumbling around with them a bit !


 

I do too! That is how one ended up down the drain!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

carrie8 said:


> This thread makes me crazy. I just placed an order for the chalcedony bracelet. O boy, what have i done. [/QUOTE
> You will LOVE it! I do.


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> I can't take this... I have to go pick up my necklace and I'm already wondering what else they just got in?



Ok...2 hours later... all of the SAs were running around crazy... 
In the end, I decided to add an inch to my 10 motif and also purchased 2 bracelets, one all yg and one yg/TE... 

So, I look down at it all and say brilliantly "at least it's not like I bought another 20 motif" and then I realized that with the 10 motif and the 2 5s, I really did!!  We both just started laughing...  I told her that I may never see her again!


So, what did everyone else get??


----------



## Cavalier Girl

great choices, *Beth!*

I ordered an all y/g bracelet and a 20 motif MOP Vintage. Hmmm, haven't broken the news to DH, yet.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> great choices, *Beth!*
> 
> I ordered an all y/g bracelet and a 20 motif MOP Vintage. Hmmm, haven't broken the news to DH, yet.



Thanks!!  Me neither, I'm trying to figure out what to sell now... Maybe a kidney?? Lol


----------



## beansbeans

I think Betteridge already raised their prices :cry:

AND they have new items on the website now!!!! grrrrrr


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> Thanks!!  Me neither, I'm trying to figure out what to sell now... Maybe a kidney?? Lol



LOL!  I pulled a sneaky.  I knew DH had forgotten that tomorrow is our anniversary, so I just told him I bought my own presents!  He was actually relieved.  

In his defense, we have been married for *41* years!


----------



## Bethc

^^ good job!!  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, *Beth!*


----------



## Cavalier Girl

beansbeans said:


> I think Betteridge already raised their prices :cry:
> 
> AND they have new items on the website now!!!! grrrrrr



Yep.  I just checked and the turq/yg 20 motif vintage that I paid $14,200 for in March is now $17,600.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> great choices, *Beth!*
> 
> I ordered an all y/g bracelet and a 20 motif MOP Vintage. Hmmm, haven't broken the news to DH, yet.



I ordered a few things in the last few weeks that I have yet to break to my husband. Maybe he will buy another watch for himself when he is away and forget it when the bill comes in.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  I pulled a sneaky.  I knew DH had forgotten that tomorrow is our anniversary, so I just told him I bought my own presents!  He was actually relieved.
> 
> In his defense, we have been married for *41* years!



Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  I pulled a sneaky.  I knew DH had forgotten that tomorrow is our anniversary, *so I just told him I bought my own presents!*  He was actually relieved.
> 
> In his defense, we have been married for *41* years!



Great thinking!!  Everybody's happy!

My DH does remember (we've been married 26!), but I always tell him not to worry the gift is already taken care of!  This year he got me the onyx 20 motif (which I promptly broke) !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It looks like they raised prices about 23%.


----------



## beansbeans

Wow, 41 years..... Happy Anniversary!!!  



Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep. I just checked and the turq/yg 20 motif vintage that I paid $14,200 for in March is now $17,600.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep.  I just checked and the turq/yg 20 motif vintage that I paid $14,200 for in March is now $17,600.



That is more than 20% and more than 23% even. VCA is pulling a fast one! lol


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep.  I just checked and the turq/yg 20 motif vintage that I paid $14,200 for in March is now $17,600.



OMG!


----------



## sbelle

Where are you seeing prices?  On Betteridge?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I ordered a few things in the last few weeks that I have yet to break to my husband. Maybe he will buy another watch for himself when he is away and forget it when the bill comes in.



LOL!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, *AiTb!*   Fortunately, my DH likes vintage French bordeaux.  So, when I need to justify (which is rarely) buying something, I tell him at least my purchases don't end up in the toilet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> Where are you seeing prices?  On Betteridge?



Yes.


----------



## sin vergüenza

This thread is like New Years Eve!

I think VCA made a lot of money today.......


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> So, when I need to justify (which is rarely) buying something, I tell him at least my purchases don't end up in the toilet!


----------



## sjunky13

Happy Anniversary Cavalier Girl.
Congrats Beth. I love Tigers Eye.
Glad to see your dog is doing better AiTB

Some prices are less than 20 % increase. I am checking right now. 

OOO the Frivole ring hasn't gone up yet, lol. It keeps taunting me.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Yes Happy Anniversary! That is so lovely - 41 years together.


----------



## sjunky13

My magic earrings went up about 19%
Vintage bracelets went up 23%

I am sad this is over. I hope this thread stays alive.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bethc said:


> Thanks!! Me neither, I'm trying to figure out what to sell now... Maybe a kidney?? Lol


 
LOL! If I were younger, I'd donate some eggs. 

Me too. Problem is, I pretty much sold anything I'd want to get rid of already. 

Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## sjunky13

I need to sell a few Chanel bags. I am gonna take some pics tonight. LOL.


There is still time for more orders ladies! Don't forget the west coast!!!! hehe


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, *AiTb!*   Fortunately, my DH likes vintage French bordeaux.  So, when I need to justify (which is rarely) buying something, I tell him at least my purchases don't end up in the toilet!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> My magic earrings went up about 19%
> Vintage bracelets went up 23%
> 
> I am sad this is over. I hope this thread stays alive.



We will all have to repost our collections so we have things to admire. 
Maybe they will create a new collection that we all cannot live without and since it is NEW, we won't have that feeling like we are paying 23% more? There is always NM and saving points for GC's to compensate for that increase on a MUST HAVE purchase. I am trying hard to justify not hanging up my VCA card.  Anyone?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> I need to sell a few Chanel bags. I am gonna take some pics tonight. LOL.
> 
> 
> There is still time for more orders ladies! Don't forget the west coast!!!! hehe



Oh no....why did you tell us that? Uh oh! lol


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We will all have to repost our collections so we have things to admire.
> Maybe they will create a new collection that we all cannot live without and since it is NEW, we won't have that feeling like we are paying 23% more? There is always NM and saving points for GC's to compensate for that increase on a MUST HAVE purchase. I am trying hard to justify not hanging up my VCA card.  Anyone?


 

Yay if you're paying.  LOL. I am sure there will be a Holiday thing. Haha.
Right now I need to recoup my bank account.
And I am sure I will want another 10 Motif to match. So, yes it ain't ova!


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We will all have to repost our collections so we have things to admire.
> Maybe they will create a new collection that we all cannot live without and since it is NEW, we won't have that feeling like we are paying 23% more? There is always NM and saving points for GC's to compensate for that increase on a MUST HAVE purchase. I am trying hard to justify not hanging up my VCA card.  Anyone?


 To think of all the GC's  and double points I could of got. (((
I could of purchased a bracelet!!


----------



## sbelle

The white gold vintage alhambra earclips that I got earlier this year went from $9,200 to $11,100 -- 20%  Crazy.


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> There is always NM and saving points for GC's to compensate for that increase on a MUST HAVE purchase. I am trying hard to justify not hanging up my VCA card.  Anyone?




There is that....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wintotty,
This would really bother me..especially knowing the high standards that Van Cleef adheres to.....
You should exchange it.





wintotty said:


> Thank you for checking yours! I just texted my SA and he said if that bothers me, he'll exchange when he gets another piece. He said the it is a natural stone, so it is normal but none of my mop pieces have the dullness and it seems strange that VCA's QC passes this motif.....so I'm thinking maybe someone bought this piece, screwed up (use some chemical or something while wearing it?) and returned it. Who knows?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, they have.




beansbeans said:


> I think Betteridge already raised their prices :cry:
> 
> AND they have new items on the website now!!!! grrrrrr


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neimans will not raise the price of in stock items until July 12th.
If they don't have the item, you can pre-pay and they will order it for you at the old price (supposedly)..........but not after July 12th.




ALLinTHEbag said:


> We will all have to repost our collections so we have things to admire.
> Maybe they will create a new collection that we all cannot live without and since it is NEW, we won't have that feeling like we are paying 23% more? There is always NM and saving points for GC's to compensate for that increase on a MUST HAVE purchase. I am trying hard to justify not hanging up my VCA card. Anyone?


----------



## Bethc

According to Betteridge, the TE bracelet I bought for $2,950 4 hours ago is now 3,700!  That's 25%!! Wow!

ETA - I just checked the all YG bracelet from 2,550 to 3,200, also 25%!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> According to Betteridge, the TE bracelet I bought for $2,950 4 hours ago is now 3,700!  That's 25%!! Wow!
> 
> ETA - I just checked the all YG bracelet from 2,550 to 3,200, also 25%!



Yep, I'm also kicking myself for not ordering a 20 motif vintage onyx.    Am tempted to call Las Vegas.


----------



## Brennamom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep, I'm also kicking myself for not ordering a 20 motif vintage onyx.   *Am tempted to call Las Vegas*.



Poor Vegas, they will be SLAMMED!


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh well.  Like I said, I am going to keep an eye on the prices... Hopefully it won't go up again before February...


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> Thanks!!  Me neither, I'm trying to figure out what to sell now... Maybe a kidney?? Lol



hey Bethc, you are hilarious!!  i laughed so hard!!


----------



## Phillyfan

How much is a single heart (not sweet) necklace with increase? Thanks so much!


----------



## jayjay77

So I hit up VCA NYC today. I appreciate all the advice I got earlier. Thank goodness I took off from work at lunch because they told me all the price increase went into effect at 4:30 pm. VCA NY ran out of boxes for earrings but they will ship me some. I ended up getting the 5 motif bracelet and earrings in MOP/YG and 2 motif Magic dangles in MOP/YG. I also got the earrings in Turk/YG. I switched to YG from WG for the Turk I think mainly because they had the YG and I fell in love and could not leave them behind. I decied to pass on a Turk/YG bracelet thinking I would not wear it enough to justify the price -- I may regret this. I have attached some pics -- the earrings look OK but the bracelet and dangle pics are horrible, but you have seen these before. Love, love my new pieces!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> The white gold vintage alhambra earclips that I got earlier this year went from $9,200 to $11,100 -- 20%  Crazy.



Yeah my lotus earclips went from $12,400 to $14,000 today - $1,600 difference! Crazy. I have no idea how they justify this... I'm just so glad I got them now! I don't think I'd ever pay that much!! If I hadn't blown SO much lately I totally would be kicking myself for not getting a second vintage bracelet to link to my existing ones... but am very happy with my latest "investments! "


----------



## mp4

I held out today...so tempted to track down the wg byzantine bracelet.  I'm sure I will kick myself later...

Congrats on everyone's goodies!!!!

I'm so happy I got another 5 motif bracelet.  2 definitely is better than 1!!!


----------



## mp4

carrie8 said:


> This thread makes me crazy. I just placed an order for the chalcedony bracelet. O boy, what have i done.



You will not regret this.  Getting the bracelet made me want a necklace....it is that pretty!


----------



## wintotty

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wintotty,
> This would really bother me..especially knowing the high standards that Van Cleef adheres to.....
> You should exchange it.



Thanks, I agree especially after watching the mini video clip on VCA website about how VCA uses only top of the line materials and have many Quality Control stages.... Anyway my SA is very understanding, once he gets another piece in, he'll let me exchange


----------



## Pepper

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  I pulled a sneaky.  I knew DH had forgotten that tomorrow is our anniversary, so I just told him I bought my own presents!  He was actually relieved.
> 
> In his defense, we have been married for *41* years!



Congratulations, *CG*!


----------



## wintotty

Brennamom said:


> Winotty!  Is it Michael?  I met him the other say, what a sweetheart!  Though, it was his manager that said any order placed prior to tomorrow would still be charged at the increased price.  If (IF!) I get anything else, I would use him...



I live in Michigan, and I had a SA locally here who contacted the NM with VCA to get me pieces before, but she's gone and I started to contact him directly over the phone/text. It isn't Michael, my SA is Brian and he's been fantastic!


----------



## darkangel07760

So it looks like there is a price increase every six months?  Does that seem to be the pattern here?  Maybe it will be a Christmas prezzie instead fo a birthday prezzie...


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, just saw that you already answered. I have to say I do not love the squeeze backs, but I know it makes them more secure. I end up fumbling around with them a bit !


 

I find the same thing but i guess the tradeoff of having them be more secure is worth it.  I have the small modern YG pave posts and the squeeze backs have almost jumped out of my fingers!


----------



## perleegirl

sjunky13- your comments about the london SA cracked me up? you must have been dealing with the same excited lady that I was just yesterday. Very hyper would be an understatement.  She was such a turn off, she scared me. Debbie by chance? anyway, she missed UPS, and consequently missed the sale. I too think I have learned my lesson on trying to cheat the system by avoiding tax. If it sounds to good to be true it probably is.


----------



## burberryprncess

Psssst......I'm new to VCA.  I just ordered this unseen.  Why is this called Magic Alhambra and not the Vintage Alhambra?  Sorry for the dumb question, but that's what the SA told I bought.  

I borrowed picture from Surfergirlgen (I hope you don't mind).


----------



## pond23

^ Congrats on your first VCA piece Sophie! The Magic Alhambra pieces have varied sizes of the clover motifs on their pieces. And their single clover pendants and rings have larger-sized clovers than the Vintage Alhambra ones. Let me warn you, VCA can be quite addictive!


----------



## burberryprncess

pond23 said:


> ^ Congrats on your first VCA piece Sophie! The Magic Alhambra pieces have varied sizes of the clover motifs on their pieces. And their single clover pendants and rings have larger-sized clovers than the Vintage Alhambra ones. Let me warn you, VCA can be quite addictive!



Thank you for the explanation.  Yes, this is my starter piece.  Oh no, you really think I will get addicted?


----------



## ghoztz

burberryprncess said:


> Thank you for the explanation.  Yes, this is my starter piece.  Oh no, you really think I will get addicted?




i second with pond23.  it is indeed addictive!  btw, your pendant is georgeous!  i got the exact same thing!!    congrats on your first VCA piece!


----------



## Lharding

darkangel07760 said:


> So it looks like there is a price increase every six months?  Does that seem to be the pattern here?  Maybe it will be a Christmas prezzie instead fo a birthday prezzie...



Hmmmm...planning ahead!  Smart person.


----------



## Lharding

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, called my NM and it is 2 inches. The London's lady was wrong and rushing me. Must be having a lot of coffee up there.
> 
> Ok, now what? what to do?



I had a problem with London too.  They took my order, CC info. and said the order would be on its way.  An hour later, they call back to tell me, they only take AMEX CC.  I could send a check in the mail and they would charge me the lower price.  I didn't feel comfortable with sending a sizable check to a company I've never worked with plus no order number was created when I originally placed the order.  I ended up going directly with VCA.


----------



## mauimaddness

Wow... Just wow to all you lovely ladies on your wonderful new pieces!!!!  ...... I have been away on travel and I come back and literally it took me 2 hours to go through all the pages here and all the breathtaking new additions!!! ... I'm trying to save up for the Lotus BTF ring.. but now I can't wait few months and NEED something NOW!!


----------



## diamond lover

FYI, VCA launched their RG line in Vintage Alhambra.
Prices in HKD (/7.8 for USD) HK VCA price increase on 1 April 
Vintage Alhambra
long necklace$92,000
Earrings$25,200
Perlee
Diamond bangle$284,000
Bangle$41,800
Diamond ring$93,000


----------



## diamond lover

just checked betteridge prices gone up a lot vs yesterday's px
vintage alhambra gold bracelet was USD2550, from today USD3200!! gone up 25.x%! 
i hv been contacting betteridge sales these few days (still not yet made up my mind what to get, want a small pc of necklace and the 5 motif gold bracelet)...not sure if they can still give me the old px


----------



## sin vergüenza

jayjay77 said:


> So I hit up VCA NYC today. I appreciate all the advice I got earlier. Thank goodness I took off from work at lunch because they told me all the price increase went into effect at 4:30 pm. VCA NY ran out of boxes for earrings but they will ship me some. I ended up getting the 5 motif bracelet and earrings in MOP/YG and 2 motif Magic dangles in MOP/YG. I also got the earrings in Turk/YG. I switched to YG from WG for the Turk I think mainly because they had the YG and I fell in love and could not leave them behind. I decied to pass on a Turk/YG bracelet thinking I would not wear it enough to justify the price -- I may regret this. I have attached some pics -- the earrings look OK but the bracelet and dangle pics are horrible, but you have seen these before. Love, love my new pieces!


 
jayjay - I love your purchases and how you bought 3 pairs of earrings to obviously mix in with your other jewelry pieces. You'll be wearing something VCA every day. The turquoise pair is TDF. Are they the regular or super? I know I will regret not having purchased some turquoise.


----------



## Bethc

diamond lover said:


> FYI, VCA launched their RG line in Vintage Alhambra.
> Prices in HKD (/7.8 for USD) HK VCA price increase on 1 April
> Vintage Alhambra
> long necklace$92,000
> Earrings$25,200
> Perlee
> Diamond bangle$284,000
> Bangle$41,800
> Diamond ring$93,000



RG??!!!!   OMG!  I just emailed my SA, who I told I would never see again after yesterday, to see if we're are going to get it here in the US?


----------



## mauimaddness

Those Rose Gold pieces look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

Question:  Why can't I see prices on Betteridge?  I'm registered and logged in but they all still say request price...


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:


> Question:  Why can't I see prices on Betteridge?  I'm registered and logged in but they all still say request price...



They have to email them to you, I'm not sure why?


----------



## twigski

WOW!!! Just catching up on all of your lovely purchases!! I think we need a separate VCA subforum


----------



## jessi5786

wintotty said:


> I've been thinking about this Magic Bracelet.....the grey mop motif, one side has a very dull spot, no mop sheen, no luminous glow, and it is rough to touch compare to other MOP.
> I tried to take picture, but you can see the middle spot is dark and dull, around the spot has mop's luminous glow..... Is it normal? My other MOP pieces don't have a spot like this. Is it defective, or something happened to this particular spot?(chemical contact?) Does anyone know anything about this???



I just saw this post and I have the same problem on my sweet alhambra bracelet.  It's only noticeable when I shine it in the light at certain angles but it bothers me as well!!  I thought this might be normal for MOP but now am not sure.  Can other members weigh in?  I think I'm pretty much stuck with the bracelet, as I purchased it in June, but I'm wondering if this is common?


----------



## Brennamom

Bethc said:


> They have to email them to you, I'm not sure why?



Thanks Beth!  I thought so, London is the same way, but Sbelle and Cavalier Girl's exchange made me think they were showing on the site...Thought I was going bonkers there for a sec...

Originally Posted by *sbelle* 

                              Where are you seeing prices?  On Betteridge?            

*Cavalier Girl*: Yes.


----------



## beansbeans

Hi burberryprincess - where did you find this beauty??? I thought it was sold out everywhere!!!!  It's really pretty 




burberryprncess said:


> Psssst......I'm new to VCA.  I just ordered this unseen.  Why is this called Magic Alhambra and not the Vintage Alhambra?  Sorry for the dumb question, but that's what the SA told I bought.
> 
> I borrowed picture from Surfergirlgen (I hope you don't mind).


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> Yay if you're paying.  LOL. I am sure there will be a Holiday thing. Haha.
> Right now I need to recoup my bank account.
> And I am sure I will want another 10 Motif to match. So, yes it ain't ova!



I am itching for a last minute purchase but I am not scratching it!


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> RG??!!!!   OMG!  I just emailed my SA, who I told I would never see again after yesterday, to see if we're are going to get it here in the US?


----------



## mp4

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans will not raise the price of in stock items until July 12th.
> If they don't have the item, you can pre-pay and they will order it for you at the old price (supposedly)..........but not after July 12th.



Has anyone else confirmed this?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> Has anyone else confirmed this?



My SA said the 8th.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans will not raise the price of in stock items until July 12th.
> If they don't have the item, you can pre-pay and they will order it for  you at the old price (supposedly)..........but not after July  12th.





mp4 said:


> Has anyone else confirmed this?





ALLinTHEbag said:


> My SA said the 8th.



The local NM SA to me said (per their manager) that anything in stock would go up on the 1st and anything ordered that would be delivered after the first would be charged the increased price...this is SoCal OC.  And "how do you know about the increase, anyway?"


----------



## Bethc

diamond lover said:


> FYI, VCA launched their RG line in Vintage Alhambra.
> Prices in HKD (/7.8 for USD) HK VCA price increase on 1 April
> Vintage Alhambra
> long necklace$92,000
> Earrings$25,200
> Perlee
> Diamond bangle$284,000
> Bangle$41,800
> Diamond ring$93,000



My SA said the RG Alhambra is supposed to come here, she's not sure when, but maybe the holidays.  I love RG!  At least it will give me time to recover from my recent spree!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> The local NM SA to me said (per their manager) that anything in stock would go up on the 1st and anything ordered that would be delivered after the first would be charged the increased price...this is SoCal OC.  And "how do you know about the increase, anyway?"


Maybe CA is outside of the loop? lol Hmmm...weird.


----------



## thimp

jessi5786 said:


> I just saw this post and I have the same problem on my sweet alhambra bracelet.  It's only noticeable when I shine it in the light at certain angles but it bothers me as well!!  I thought this might be normal for MOP but now am not sure.  Can other members weigh in?  I think I'm pretty much stuck with the bracelet, as I purchased it in June, but I'm wondering if this is common?



I checked my MOP necklaces. All the motifs are nice and shiny.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Maybe CA is outside of the loop? lol Hmmm...weird.




Or I was just too riff-raff to bother with


----------



## wintotty

Brennamom said:


> Or I was just too riff-raff to bother with




Do you know who the manager is?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Or I was just too riff-raff to bother with



Are we going to have to all call that SA? What was she thinking? :censor:
She probably was out shopping when they sent the "memo" and her personality was left at the door when she rolled in.


----------



## surfergirljen

Introducing the pink gold ahlambra! 

(no I didn't buy it!!!)  SA just sent it to me! 

VERY crafty to debut right after the price increase...   Bad VCA!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ from how it was explained to me, as long as the NM owns the piece and it is not on loan from VCA, they can honor the old price until the 8th. Some pieces are on loan from VCA and those would have to be at the newer price. Maybe, that NM does not own any pieces? I am grasping at straws to figure out why someone would be that curt.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> Introducing the pink gold ahlambra!
> 
> (no I didn't buy it!!!)  SA just sent it to me!
> 
> VERY crafty to debut right after the price increase...   Bad VCA!



I have the single motif in pink gold that was special edition for breast cancer research. Apparently, some NM had a few as last as 3 months ago?


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> RG??!!!!   OMG!  I just emailed my SA, who I told I would never see again after yesterday, to see if we're are going to get it here in the US?



HAHA - told mine to CUT MY BUTT OFF TODAY!!! After I ordered the two sweet pieces!!! 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have the single motif in pink gold that was special edition for breast cancer research. Apparently, some NM had a few as last as 3 months ago?



Hey! Did you get the magic one yet?! I'm so bad - had Carly add two sweet necklaces to my order today!! The YG clover and WG/TURQ sweet butterfly!! 

Here's the alhambra in RG:


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Maybe CA is outside of the loop? lol Hmmm...weird.



OMG just read this! What a cow! You should totally complain to her manager.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> HAHA - told mine to CUT MY BUTT OFF TODAY!!! After I ordered the two sweet pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Did you get the magic one yet?! I'm so bad - had Carly add two sweet necklaces to my order today!! The YG clover and WG/TURQ sweet butterfly!!
> 
> Here's the alhambra in RG:


/\ That is the single I got at NM a few months back. Yes, I got the MAGIC one yesterday! thank you!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Brennamom said:


> Thanks Beth!  I thought so, London is the same way, but Sbelle and Cavalier Girl's exchange made me think they were showing on the site...Thought I was going bonkers there for a sec...
> 
> Originally Posted by *sbelle*
> 
> Where are you seeing prices?  On Betteridge?
> 
> *Cavalier Girl*: Yes.




I see how you would be confused!  I am just so used to requesting prices on Betteridge that I didn't make it clear.  I have a whole folder in my email with price request responses from them!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans will not raise the price of in stock items until July 12th.
> If they don't have the item, you can pre-pay and they will order it for you at the old price (supposedly)..........but not after July 12th.





mp4 said:


> Has anyone else confirmed this?





ALLinTHEbag said:


> My SA said the 8th.





Brennamom said:


> The local NM SA to me said (per their manager) that anything in stock would go up on the 1st and anything ordered that would be delivered after the first would be charged the increased price...this is SoCal OC.  And "how do you know about the increase, anyway?"



Today NM Topango said anything in stock at NM will remain at the old price through the 11th.  Anything special ordered is new price.

Same for NM Dallas North Park.

Same for NM Houston.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Ordered one last piece. It won't be here until next Friday. Coming from Dallas. Old price. Stick a fork in me, I am DONE!


----------



## sbelle

^Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ 10 motif chalcedony. Used Incircle points so at the old price, was hard to turn away. Also, three of the small perlee rings to layer with/without with my perlee diamond clover band.:banned:


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ 10 motif chalcedony. Used Incircle points so at the old price, was hard to turn away. Also, three of the small perlee rings to layer with/without with my perlee diamond clover band.:banned:



THREE! Yay! I can't wait to see the chalcedony, sounds GORGEOUS!

You're so welcome! I'm so happy that magic is in a happy TPF home now! LOL. Modelling pics!!!


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> Do you know who the manager is?



No, I got there just as they were putting up the velvet rope (and I was kept on the outside), the boutique closes at 5:30 even though the store stays open till 8 (and they are closed on Sun. - nice hours if you can get them).



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Are we going to have to all call that SA? What was she thinking? :censor:
> She probably was out shopping when they sent the "memo" and her personality was left at the door when she rolled in.



That NM is not known for their warm and fuzzy personnel...


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> OMG just read this! What a cow! You should totally complain to her manager.



Unfortunately, that WAS the manager that said it.  The nice Mr. SA was just being the messenger and seemed almost embarrassed by the news.


----------



## darkangel07760

Lharding said:


> Hmmmm...planning ahead!  Smart person.


 
Seriously!  We will see how my finances are then.  I might still have to wait until February... I wouldprefer to wait, but if I have to, then I will!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neimans in Houston has a few rose gold pieces right now........



Bethc said:


> My SA said the RG Alhambra is supposed to come here, she's not sure when, but maybe the holidays. I love RG! At least it will give me time to recover from my recent spree!


----------



## jessi5786

thimp said:


> I checked my MOP necklaces. All the motifs are nice and shiny.



thank you thimp!!

I am going to my local VCA soon to pick up a box, I guess I'll have to ask the SA about it then..I don't know what they would be able to do for me..this is somewhat upsetting..I have something coming from betteridge tomorrow, I hope w/out the same problem!!


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ 10 motif chalcedony. Used Incircle points so at the old price, was hard to turn away. Also, three of the small perlee rings to layer with/without with my perlee diamond clover band.:banned:


 
Chalecondy is my favorite!!!!  Congrats!

NM policy is clear as mud!


----------



## XCCX

Hello everyone!
I am new to VCA and would like to know the prices of:
5 motif sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP/YG. As well as the price of the bracelet with one motif (forgot the name) also in MOP/YG.
Are they readily available?
Thanks alot!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Question for necklace owners:  Do you prefer 10's to layer or do you double your twenties?  What looks better?  two tens or a doubled twenty?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I love the layered look but I've only done that with my ten and my twelve(added two motifs). I've seen the 20's layered and they look amazing..


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I love the layered look but I've only done that with my ten and my twelve(added two motifs). I've seen the 20's layered and they look amazing..




did you pay for two extra motifs and they added it in for you? may i ask what your ten and twelve are?


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I love the layered look but I've only done that with my ten and my twelve(added two motifs). I've seen the 20's layered and they look amazing..



You had two motifs added? How did you do that? How brilliant! I'd love to have a 12 motif turquoise...

GOD it never ends!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I struggled with this issue for weeks...
After reading several threads posted, I went to Neimans and tried on two 10's...then tried the 20 motif wrapped twice. For some reason, the two ten's seemed to lay better....(???) There is no chance of sliding, either. Remember that you can still hook the two together and wrap then around but you will have the extra clasp.  Personally, I love the extra option of wearing a 10 as a single.
For this reason, I ordered two 10 station mop necklaces. That said, I also ordered (and have received!!!) a 20 station turquoise strand. I did this because the 20 was immediately available and also I felt it was really important to make sure that all the motifs matched perfectly.

Have you tried both options on, yet?
I would love to see what other people have decided, too.....




Hermesaholic said:


> Question for necklace owners: Do you prefer 10's to layer or do you double your twenties? What looks better? two tens or a doubled twenty?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I struggled with this issue for weeks...
> After reading several threads posted, I went to Neimans and tried on two 10's...then tried the 20 motif wrapped twice.  For come reason, the two ten's seemed to lay better....(???)
> For this reason, I ordered two 10 station mop necklaces.  That said, I also ordered (and have received!!!) a 20 station turquoise strand.  I did this because the 20 was immediately available and also I felt it was really important to make sure that all the motifs matched perfectly.
> 
> Have you tried both options on, yet?
> I would love to see what other people have decided, too.....



well i have a 20 chalcedony--i kind of prefer the 20 doubled because its a little more drapey and off kilter.  The tens lay better but it also seemed then a little "flat" looking and they really (to me) dont look so great if they are the exact same length.  I like Allinthebags 10 and 12 combo as an idea... then if you link them together for a long one its even longer


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is a GREAT idea...I assumed that VCA wouldn't approve adding extra motifs, however.....  they are so picky.  
Of course you can still get the off kilter look if you link the 10's then wrap it around your neck but you have the extra clasp to deal with.  
My SA inquired about a hidden clasp (like on the magic necklace) on one of my 10's but they replied, "non".... Honestly, I thought this was a genius resolution to my situation.  
Sounds like having a 10 + 12 motif will be the perfect option for you.
Between this newfound VCA addiction and my longstanding Hermes addiction, I need a bit of rehab..........






Hermesaholic said:


> well i have a 20 chalcedony--i kind of prefer the 20 doubled because its a little more drapey and off kilter. The tens lay better but it also seemed then a little "flat" looking and they really (to me) dont look so great if they are the exact same length. I like Allinthebags 10 and 12 combo as an idea... then if you link them together for a long one its even longer


----------



## sjunky13

My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off. 
I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
O well. 
Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Question for necklace owners:  Do you prefer 10's to layer or do you double your twenties?  What looks better?  two tens or a doubled twenty?



Here is my 20 motif (34 inches) doubled. Personally, it looks a tad short for me. I would prefer a 10-12 combo. But I really like the look of the 20 motif long. I like the loose, casual, hippie look, and rarely wear short necklaces.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Here is my 20 motif (34 inches) doubled. Personally, it looks a tad short for me. I would prefer a 10-12 combo. But I really like the look of the 20 motif long. I like the loose, casual, hippie look, and rarely wear short necklaces.




I love the look--and you have a lovely neck!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> did you pay for two extra motifs and they added it in for you? may i ask what your ten and twelve are?



Both WG mop. The ten is almost 17" and the twelve is 20". They look great layered and I connect them and wear it long.


----------



## jessi5786

Hi Ladies,

I just received my package from Betteridge!!

I love the earrings, and that I got them tax free with no shipping charge, but there are 2 things that are bothering me that I hope you can help me with.  I know they might seem like pretty OCD issues, but is it wrong to expect perfection after paying so much?  I hate to complain but I already have the issue with my bracelet (I will include pics) I just want my earrings to be perfect so that I can sort out any issues asap.

1.  I received the earrings in Betteridge packaging instead of VCA.  I only received a VCA felt pouch.  How are the sweet earrings usually packaged?  Is there any way I can get the original VCA packaging?

2.  (more important issue) I feel that the coloring of the MOP is pretty different between the two earrings.  One seems to be a bit darker and more pink, if that makes sense.  I know there will of course be natural differences because of the MOP, but is this difference too noticeable?  Should I just learn to love it?

Here are pictures:  







(color difference not too noticeable in this picture)






(family pic, color difference more noticeable here)






(problem with edges)





what do you ladies think?  Please let me know as I very much appreciate and value your input!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off.
> I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
> O well.
> Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.



VCA will add motifs for a price. I think it was about 300 a motif including the extra chain. You can still buy from NM and do the payment/no finance charge option. I think the 8th is the last day. I debated getting a 20, as my only twenty is the YG onyx but since I have the two magics and the ability to connect my WG mop's I decided against it.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I love the look--and you have a lovely neck!



Thank you! I think you should keep your 20 motif ( with the 34 inches, of course). I just adore the simple and casual feel of a 20 motif! I cannot wait until VCA comes out with another exciting color for the 20 motif. Yes, I believe in multiples.


----------



## thimp

*jessi*-I would return the earrings and the necklace. It is enough that it bothers you. You should be 100% happy.


----------



## birkingirl

sjunky13 said:


> My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off.
> I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
> O well.
> Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.



I totally understand as I can't do the 10 motif either. I'm tall and the 10 just looks like it's cutting me off at the neck . That's how I ended up with the Magic because I love the length and also double it up and it works fine. The nice SA in NY spent time showing me how to arrange it when doubled so that it looks less haphazard.

My last minute purchase on Thursday was another Magic...bad, bad, bad.


----------



## birkingirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> VCA will add motifs for a price. I think it was about 300 a motif including the extra chain. You can still buy from NM and do the payment/no finance charge option. I think the 8th is the last day. I debated getting a 20, as my only twenty is the YG onyx but since I have the two magics and the ability to connect my WG mop's I decided against it.



ALLinTHEbag - do you prefer one of the Magic necklaces over the other? Which one seems to be more versatile? TIA


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you! I think you should keep your 20 motif ( with the 34 inches, of course). I just adore the simple and casual feel of a 20 motif! I cannot wait until VCA comes out with another exciting color for the 20 motif. Yes, I believe in multiples.




I am-!  I would love the turquoise.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I am-!  I would love the turquoise.



The turquoise is, by far, my favorite piece to wear. Such a pretty and happy color!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just send it to me....LOL





sjunky13 said:


> My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off.
> I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
> O well.
> Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp, your necklace looks GORGEOUS!!!!!!!
Perfect, perfect, perfect.....LOVE IT!!!!!!
(I need to learn how to upload photos....)






thimp said:


> Here is my 20 motif (34 inches) doubled. Personally, it looks a tad short for me. I would prefer a 10-12 combo. But I really like the look of the 20 motif long. I like the loose, casual, hippie look, and rarely wear short necklaces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Comes out with ANOTHER exciting color???
Oh please God, no.......





thimp said:


> Thank you! I think you should keep your 20 motif ( with the 34 inches, of course). I just adore the simple and casual feel of a 20 motif! I cannot wait until VCA comes out with another exciting color for the 20 motif. Yes, I believe in multiples.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

See if they will exchange them for you...........




thimp said:


> *jessi*-I would return the earrings and the necklace. It is enough that it bothers you. You should be 100% happy.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

jessi5786 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just received my package from Betteridge!!
> 
> I love the earrings, and that I got them tax free with no shipping charge, but there are 2 things that are bothering me that I hope you can help me with.  I know they might seem like pretty OCD issues, but is it wrong to expect perfection after paying so much?  I hate to complain but I already have the issue with my bracelet (I will include pics) I just want my earrings to be perfect so that I can sort out any issues asap.
> 
> 1.  I received the earrings in Betteridge packaging instead of VCA.  I only received a VCA felt pouch.  How are the sweet earrings usually packaged?  Is there any way I can get the original VCA packaging?
> 
> 2.  (more important issue) I feel that the coloring of the MOP is pretty different between the two earrings.  One seems to be a bit darker and more pink, if that makes sense.  I know there will of course be natural differences because of the MOP, but is this difference too noticeable?  Should I just learn to love it?
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (color difference not too noticeable in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (family pic, color difference more noticeable here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (problem with edges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think?  Please let me know as I very much appreciate and value your input!!



I would exchange the earrings.  If you go to vancleef.com you can see a video of how the vintage alhambra is made.  They give details that states the different quality process it goes thru and how each mops are closely matched up.  Like diamond studs.  They should be match!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Comes out with ANOTHER exciting color???
> Oh please God, no.......



You know they will, it's only a matter of time!


----------



## jessi5786

Thank you ladies for your input.

I have contacted my SA at Betteridge about the earrings to see what he can do about them.

Here's a picture of the difference taken outside.  I think that this much of a difference warrants some kind of a response.  I know that I can be quite picky when it comes to these pricey luxury goods, and sometimes I'm not sure if I'm just being reasonable or overly critical, which is why I value the your opinions.






As for the bracelet, which was purchased at my local VCA boutique back in June, I will have to stop in and ask what can be done.

edit: I just realized how gross and giant my fingers look in this picture haha, but I had to hold the earrings next to each other to capture the colors.


----------



## *emma*

^^yes, those earrings need to go back! How could they even send them out as a pair? Hope this is a painless return for you!


----------



## andi

What did the SA at Betteridge say about it?  Do they have more in stock?


----------



## jessi5786

I'm so relieved that you agree **emma**.  I e-mailed my SA and he hasn't responded yet.  I imagine with the holiday weekend that correspondence will be delayed.


----------



## thimp

*jessi*-there is definitely a difference between the earrings. I'm sure you will have no problem in exchanging them. I'm also certain that VCA will exchange your bracelet for you since there is a defect in your bracelet. Not to worry.


----------



## jessi5786

thank you for all of your advice *thimp* I certainly hope they will exchange both items without issue.  

I can't believe after watching that video about quality control that 2 out of 2 items I've purchased from VCA would have issues. :cry:  I guess it's a good thing that I'm done for a long time..


----------



## kim_mac

jessi - i agree with everyone here.  i would definitely exchange them for earrings that match and a non-defective bracelet.  you want to enjoy these pieces for a long time and not get annoyed each time you look at them.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## texasgirliegirl

I could hardly get past the overly inflated lips to even notice the jewelry


birkin101 said:


>


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for the eye candy birkin101!  i never tire of seeing alhambra necklaces - sigh - i want a 20 motif.  i almost pulled the trigger on the yg mop but i'm waiting for my cartier orchid ring (diamond/pink sapphire in rose gold) and i'm banned for the rest of the year.  at least i get to enjoy all the reveals on this thread!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thanks for the eye candy birkin101!  i never tire of seeing alhambra necklaces - sigh - i want a 20 motif.  i almost pulled the trigger on the yg mop but i'm waiting for my *cartier orchid ring (diamond/pink sapphire in rose gold)* and i'm banned for the rest of the year.  at least i get to enjoy all the reveals on this thread!



Your ring sounds gorgeous! Please post pics when you receive it!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

birkingirl said:


> ALLinTHEbag - do you prefer one of the Magic necklaces over the other? Which one seems to be more versatile? TIA



I tend to wear the WG one more often. I think it is because I gravitate towards white metals and my summer wardrobe has more grays, blues...


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I tend to wear the WG one more often. I think it is because I gravitate towards white metals and my summer wardrobe has more grays, blues...




I dont own either so I defer to AllinTHEbag but I find yellow gold in general to be dressier when paired with black/white and white gold dressier with diamonds.  I view the WG magic as more subtle and easier to mix up and down with casual and the yellow gold somehow dressier and more dramatic............


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I dont own either so I defer to AllinTHEbag but I find yellow gold in general to be dressier when paired with black/white and white gold dressier with diamonds.  I view the WG magic as more subtle and easier to mix up and down with casual and the yellow gold somehow dressier and more dramatic............



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> VCA will add motifs for a price. I think it was about 300 a motif including the extra chain. You can still buy from NM and do the payment/no finance charge option. I think the 8th is the last day. I debated getting a 20, as my only twenty is the YG onyx but since I have the two magics and the ability to connect my WG mop's I decided against it.


 
What else will look good? My SA even said it made my neck and bust look larger. I do not need that!!! LOL


birkingirl said:


> I totally understand as I can't do the 10 motif either. I'm tall and the 10 just looks like it's cutting me off at the neck . That's how I ended up with the Magic because I love the length and also double it up and it works fine. The nice SA in NY spent time showing me how to arrange it when doubled so that it looks less haphazard
> My last minute purchase on Thursday was another Magic...bad, bad, bad.


  Oh, I would love to see your magic. Thats what she said would suit me. 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Just send it to me....LOL


Haha. Only if you send me a magic one . Deal? LOL. Of course the one that suits me is almost 20k. yay!


----------



## surfergirljen

jessi5786 said:


> Thank you ladies for your input.
> 
> I have contacted my SA at Betteridge about the earrings to see what he can do about them.
> 
> Here's a picture of the difference taken outside.  I think that this much of a difference warrants some kind of a response.  I know that I can be quite picky when it comes to these pricey luxury goods, and sometimes I'm not sure if I'm just being reasonable or overly critical, which is why I value the your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bracelet, which was purchased at my local VCA boutique back in June, I will have to stop in and ask what can be done.
> 
> 
> edit: I just realized how gross and giant my fingers look in this picture haha, but I had to hold the earrings next to each other to capture the colors.




Jessie I totally agree too - that is insane that they'd send those out, they totally don't match! It's so obvious!! 

I am sure if you take the bracelet back they will take care of it too. do you wear it in the water or with any soaps/lotions? i'm wondering why it would do that - almost looks like it dried out! For $1000 and $1500 respectively for these tiny lovely luxury goods they should be PERFECT. Don't feel bad complaining!

Oh and almost NO ONE's hands look good in close up pics! I hate all modelling pics of my hands!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off.
> I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
> O well.
> Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.



Sorry to hear that, I also have the 10 motif MOP/white gold & it was WAY too short for me so my SA was so awesome that she added an extender with no extra charge! It looks really good now since it totals at about 20in I think... I'm 5'8 and not small framed at all so I also need some length! Ask and see if they will accommodate an extender because it made a huge difference for me, hope that helps


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> My 10 motif looks horrible on me. Way too short and round. My sa was honest and agreed I need lenth and not to be cut off.
> I am returning it. I need the 20 motif or the magic necklace with 16 motifs.
> O well.
> Now what? LOL. I need a long necklace. I feel I should of got the ring, but I went with the necklace and now it is too late.


 
If you add the bracelet and the 10 motif necklace it's a nice length. I've had people mistake it for the 20 motif.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> If you add the bracelet and the 10 motif necklace it's a nice length. I've had people mistake it for the 20 motif.




Sjunky:  the magic is very long and it was too much for me.  They will extend for free up to two inches.  Your ten motif will be much better on you with two inches.  OR buy a bracelet.  Then you get a longer necklace plus even longer if you link the bracelet and a bracelet.  I think its a better value proposition.


----------



## surfergirljen

beachy10 said:


> If you add the bracelet and the 10 motif necklace it's a nice length. I've had people mistake it for the 20 motif.



Agree!  I HATE 10 motif on me... I can't imagine how they look good on some people when I try them on! I feel like they choke me.

I had a 4 inch extender made for mine before I ended up returning it for the 20 WG one.   If you look back to my post on Kim Mac's "YG/WG" thread, there's a modelling pic of me wearing the 5 motif plus 10 motif and it's a really nice length. Then you'd have two pieces... 

Can you return for the 20 motif at the old price? I would think they could accommodate that?


----------



## jessi5786

thank you for you words of reassurance *surfergirljen*

I have been very careful with the bracelet, minimum contact with water (a splash or two when washing my hands), no oils or chemicals, and to be honest I've only worn it a handful of times because I don't want to damage it.  I haven't even worn it layered with another bracelet yet.


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I would exchange the earrings.  If you go to vancleef.com you can see a video of how the vintage alhambra is made.  They give details that states the different quality process it goes thru and how each mops are closely matched up.  Like diamond studs.  They should be match!


 
I looked for that link, I couldn't find it!


----------



## darkangel07760

jessi5786 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just received my package from Betteridge!!
> 
> I love the earrings, and that I got them tax free with no shipping charge, but there are 2 things that are bothering me that I hope you can help me with.  I know they might seem like pretty OCD issues, but is it wrong to expect perfection after paying so much?  I hate to complain but I already have the issue with my bracelet (I will include pics) I just want my earrings to be perfect so that I can sort out any issues asap.
> 
> 1.  I received the earrings in Betteridge packaging instead of VCA.  I only received a VCA felt pouch.  How are the sweet earrings usually packaged?  Is there any way I can get the original VCA packaging?
> 
> 2.  (more important issue) I feel that the coloring of the MOP is pretty different between the two earrings.  One seems to be a bit darker and more pink, if that makes sense.  I know there will of course be natural differences because of the MOP, but is this difference too noticeable?  Should I just learn to love it?
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (color difference not too noticeable in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (family pic, color difference more noticeable here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (problem with edges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think?  Please let me know as I very much appreciate and value your input!!


 
I hope that you get oyur earrings exchanged and your bracelet as well!


----------



## mauimaddness

jessi5786 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just received my package from Betteridge!!
> 
> I love the earrings, and that I got them tax free with no shipping charge, but there are 2 things that are bothering me that I hope you can help me with.  I know they might seem like pretty OCD issues, but is it wrong to expect perfection after paying so much?  I hate to complain but I already have the issue with my bracelet (I will include pics) I just want my earrings to be perfect so that I can sort out any issues asap.
> 
> 1.  I received the earrings in Betteridge packaging instead of VCA.  I only received a VCA felt pouch.  How are the sweet earrings usually packaged?  Is there any way I can get the original VCA packaging?
> 
> 2.  (more important issue) I feel that the coloring of the MOP is pretty different between the two earrings.  One seems to be a bit darker and more pink, if that makes sense.  I know there will of course be natural differences because of the MOP, but is this difference too noticeable?  Should I just learn to love it?
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (color difference not too noticeable in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (family pic, color difference more noticeable here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (problem with edges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think?  Please let me know as I very much appreciate and value your input!!


 

 Jessi5786... My sister once had the same problem.. she bought the Carnelian dangly earrings from VCA boutique (not sure about their names).. When she got home and looked at them more closely, the two earrings weren't a perfect match.. So since VCA are sticklers for perfection we assumed that the SA sold her two different pairs.. Anyways to make the whole story short, we went back to VCA and showed our SA the pairs and the color difference.. she went in the back got the second pair out and guess what each of the others is the perfect match to each of hers.. So she just exchanged the one to the other and now her Carnelians are exactly the same color.. So my guess is the other match to yours is either with them or they sold it to someone else.. Call them up and explain this to them.. Hope that helped


----------



## neenabengal

*emma* said:


> ^^yes, those earrings need to go back! How could they even send them out as a pair? Hope this is a painless return for you!



Hhmm - in the price rise madness, I think the sa thought they may be able to get away with sending out 2 earrings that dont match that they can't get rid of. 

Like other posters I would def exchange or even ask for refund and just get new earrings at new price from vca. I don't think you'll ever be happy with those earrings and for that, I think paying the extra 20% to get earrings you will love and wear is worth it 

Shame on the retailer for sending those to you!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:


> I looked for that link, I couldn't find it!




http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=am#/home/

go to jewelry collections, alhambra.  And there's the video.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love the long magic necklace.  It is so, so beautiful.  Unfortunately, it is SO long that it hits me in a weird spot...way below the belt line, even.  Doubled is the only option.  I really like the different sized motifs....






sjunky13 said:


> What else will look good? My SA even said it made my neck and bust look larger. I do not need that!!! LOL
> 
> Oh, I would love to see your magic. Thats what she said would suit me.
> 
> Haha. Only if you send me a magic one . Deal? LOL. Of course the one that suits me is almost 20k. yay!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Surfergirljen,
Just when I thought I couldn't possibly feel any more enabled, I read your (brilliant) suggestion to add the bracelet to the 10 motif necklace....

I love this idea..you get a mid sized necklace AND a bracelet....just might need to call Neimans.  Too late for the tax free options....






surfergirljen said:


> Agree! I HATE 10 motif on me... I can't imagine how they look good on some people when I try them on! I feel like they choke me.
> 
> I had a 4 inch extender made for mine before I ended up returning it for the 20 WG one. If you look back to my post on Kim Mac's "YG/WG" thread, there's a modelling pic of me wearing the 5 motif plus 10 motif and it's a really nice length. Then you'd have two pieces...
> 
> Can you return for the 20 motif at the old price? I would think they could accommodate that?


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> thank you for you words of reassurance *surfergirljen*
> 
> I have been very careful with the bracelet, minimum contact with water (a splash or two when washing my hands), no oils or chemicals, and to be honest I've only worn it a handful of times because I don't want to damage it.  I haven't even worn it layered with another bracelet yet.




I have seen this happen-it is just natural oil and stuff from the skin and air.  I saw pieces in the store and they cleaned it right up


----------



## kalunchi

http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/princess-grace/

Did you guys see this? That malachite bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## Bethc

^^Wow!  I saw her malachite necklace at the VCA exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt, I almost died!


----------



## pond23

^ The green malachite is stunning! Thank you for the link!


----------



## birkin101

texasgirliegirl said:


> I could hardly get past the overly inflated lips to even notice the jewelry


 
I think those are natural although I must agree it's becoming harder and harder to tell what's natural from what's not.


----------



## jessi5786

thank you ladies for all the advice and reassuring messages.  I am feeling a little uneasy waiting for a response from my SA, and I certainly hope I don't have to pay the new increased price!!  *Hermesaholic*, I hope that cleaning it will do the trick!


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=am#/home/
> 
> go to jewelry collections, alhambra.  And there's the video.


 
Thank you, I found it!


----------



## Brennamom

kalunchi said:


> http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/princess-grace/
> 
> Did you guys see this? That malachite bracelet is gorgeous.


 


Bethc said:


> ^^Wow! I saw her malachite necklace at the VCA exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt, I almost died!


 
That is a HG bracelet for me.  I think I saw it on a Japanese auction site recently.  I hope I NEVER see it IRL.  Would have to sell kidney/1st born/etc. then...SUPPOSEDLY malachite is the x-mas pendant for this year, but it differs by SA....Anyone heard this rumor?


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> thank you ladies for all the advice and reassuring messages.  I am feeling a little uneasy waiting for a response from my SA, and I certainly hope I don't have to pay the new increased price!!  *Hermesaholic*, I hope that cleaning it will do the trick!




if its an exchange i cant imagine you would


----------



## Hermesaholic

my fellow addicts:  I am not good at styling my jewelry.  any ideas/thoughts/pics/tips on how you wear your VCA in interesting ways.  ie. layering necklaces--wearing pendants with them or anything else you care to share! Thanks!


----------



## kalunchi

Brennamom said:


> That is a HG bracelet for me.  I think I saw it on a Japanese auction site recently.  I hope I NEVER see it IRL.  Would have to sell kidney/1st born/etc. then...SUPPOSEDLY malachite is the x-mas pendant for this year, but it differs by SA....Anyone heard this rumor?



It says it's 2500 GBP, sell a chanel bag or something.  I'm considering this after I recuperate from this past month's damage. DOes this mean we can call VCA on New Bond St and place an order?


----------



## Hermesaholic

kalunchi said:


> It says it's 2500 GBP, sell a chanel bag or something.  I'm considering this after I recuperate from this past month's damage. DOes this mean we can call VCA on New Bond St and place an order?



that was dated 2010


----------



## kalunchi

Hermesaholic said:


> that was dated 2010



HA! You're so right.  I was looking at the top of the blog and it was dated today, so I thought the entry was current.  Good now I can stop thinking about it.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> my fellow addicts:  I am not good at styling my jewelry.  any ideas/thoughts/pics/tips on how you wear your VCA in interesting ways.  ie. layering necklaces--wearing pendants with them or anything else you care to share! Thanks!



Layering the 20 motif with a pendant, or a short  necklace of like metal,  would be fun. Or with another equally long and delicate necklace, like the H confetti necklace. Layering the diamond pave magic watch with the diamond pave vintage bracelet is perfection!


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear Surfergirljen,
> Just when I thought I couldn't possibly feel any more enabled, I read your (brilliant) suggestion to add the bracelet to the 10 motif necklace....
> 
> I love this idea..you get a mid sized necklace AND a bracelet....just might need to call Neimans.  Too late for the tax free options....



Haha! Yes I am really good at enabling!  but had to go through it myself with the ten motif so learned my lesson! Did you call in a bracelet? 

Re neenabengal's suggestion below... No way! I would absolutely not let them charge me the new price... It is their mistake! I am fully confident they will find you a set that match if you ask. Don't worry you will not have to pay the new price. You usually have thirty days to exchange... Exchange for a new pair! 



neenabengal said:


> Hhmm - in the price rise madness, I think the sa thought they may be able to get away with sending out 2 earrings that dont match that they can't get rid of.
> 
> Like other posters I would def exchange or even ask for refund and just get new earrings at new price from vca. I don't think you'll ever be happy with those earrings and for that, I think paying the extra 20% to get earrings you will love and wear is worth it
> 
> Shame on the retailer for sending those to you!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Layering the 20 motif with a pendant, or a short  necklace of like metal,  would be fun. Or with another equally long and delicate necklace, like the H confetti necklace. *Layering the diamond pave magic watch with the diamond pave vintage bracelet is perfection!*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Makes me think of Lucky Charms.......





kalunchi said:


> http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/princess-grace/
> 
> Did you guys see this? That malachite bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree..NO WAY should she have to pay the increased price to have a matching pair of earrings. I'll bet they were the last pair that Betteridge had. The difference does look very obvious and I would feel upset to have received such a pair. 
So, Surfergirl....I keep "visiting" my new turq necklace in my closet...so weird! Haven't worn it, yet. Perhaps because I have not mentioned anything to DH...Still waiting on the MOP pieces (although I am wearing the earrings!!) I can't believe that I am considering more. I wonder what Neimans still has in stock....
A bit obsessed with the mop bracelet (thanks to YOU) and the all yg....
it's a good thing that the grey mop is not available in the Vintage collection because I would not be able to resist it. 





surfergirljen said:


> Haha! Yes I am really good at enabling!  but had to go through it myself with the ten motif so learned my lesson! Did you call in a bracelet?
> 
> Re neenabengal's suggestion below... No way! I would absolutely not let them charge me the new price... It is their mistake! I am fully confident they will find you a set that match if you ask. Don't worry you will not have to pay the new price. You usually have thirty days to exchange... Exchange for a new pair!


----------



## jessi5786

thanks ladies for all the support, I will report back with an update when I speak to my SA (after the holiday).  In the meantime, I'm sorry to have taken do much attention from the beautiful new additions I've been seeing on this thread!!


----------



## mauimaddness

kalunchi said:


> http://freakdeluxe.co.uk/princess-grace/
> 
> Did you guys see this? That malachite bracelet is gorgeous.


 
Unfortunately those were limited edition that sold out very fast.. I called them up few months ago about the 5 motif Malachite and they didn't have them available any more.. :cry:


----------



## Bethc

Christina Hendricks is on the cover of August Lucky wearing the LE Malachite from 2009.  They list it @ $8,250, I wonder if that's before or after the increase?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Christina Hendricks is on the cover of August Lucky wearing the LE Malachite from 2009.  They list it @ $8,250, I wonder if that's before or after the increase?




after


----------



## pond23

Is the LE Malachite and yellow gold necklace going to be offered again? I was surprised to see it on the cover of Lucky magazine.


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> Is the LE Malachite and yellow gold necklace going to be offered again? I was surprised to see it on the cover of Lucky magazine.




no -but there are still a few around


----------



## Francesca1234

The malachite is lovely and I just love that Coral alhambra with the diamond in it. So much prettier than what they have now. The tiny diamond just sets off the coral.  THey should bring back those styles...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> The malachite is lovely and I just love that Coral alhambra with the diamond in it. So much prettier than what they have now. The tiny diamond just sets off the coral.  THey should bring back those styles...




I agree!


----------



## jayjay77

I finally made it to the VCA exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt -- today is the last day Lovely pieces; the Princess Grace malachite vintage alahambra was stunning but so wearable vs the other really over the top pieces -- I love the lapis they did in 2009 too!


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone know in USD what the Sweet Heart necklace in RG/Carnelian was in the stores? I did refer to the "worldwide price list" but there's a GBP number and HKD and they are $200 apart... just wondering if anyone had researched anything in the YG or RG/Carnelian sweet line.


----------



## neenabengal

it is 20% VAT in UK so this may explain some of the price difference?


----------



## tbbbjb

Just to tempt anyone who needs a fix, the Neiman Marcus (still selling at the old price until 7/10/11) in Northpark (214-363-8311 or  800-756-5784) Precious Jewelery department is OPEN today until 6pm.  All the others appear to be closed.  If you need anything I can highly recommend Victoria (she knows her stuff as far as VCA is concerned and will happily look up what is available at other NM stores and this way you can get it before they open because it will be sold).  I just had to keep the enabling going


----------



## Hermesaholic

tbbbjb said:


> Just to tempt anyone who needs a fix, the Neiman Marcus (still selling at the old price until 7/10/11) in Northpark (214-363-8311 or  800-756-5784) Precious Jewelery department is OPEN today until 6pm.  All the others appear to be closed.  If you need anything I can highly recommend Victoria (she knows her stuff as far as VCA is concerned and will happily look up what is available at other NM stores and this way you can get it before they open because it will be sold).  I just had to keep the enabling going




I believe this is true at all NM's


----------



## Bethc

I need to be happy with what I have... How many times do I have to say this to myself?

In case anyone wants to see they Lucky cover... 
http://www.luckymag.com/magazine/2011/08/christina-hendricks-s-favorite-things#slide=1


----------



## neenabengal

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree..NO WAY should she have to pay the increased price to have a matching pair of earrings. I'll bet they were the last pair that Betteridge had. The difference does look very obvious and I would feel upset to have received such a pair.
> So, Surfergirl....I keep "visiting" my new turq necklace in my closet...so weird! Haven't worn it, yet. Perhaps because I have not mentioned anything to DH...Still waiting on the MOP pieces (although I am wearing the earrings!!) I can't believe that I am considering more. I wonder what Neimans still has in stock....
> A bit obsessed with the mop bracelet (thanks to YOU) and the all yg....
> it's a good thing that the grey mop is not available in the Vintage collection because I would not be able to resist it.



Hang on.... Im not saying she should pay the increased price... like texasgirliegirl has said above, I would hazard a guess they were probably the last pair that the retailer had and were probably trying to get rid of them in the price increase madness.   

Hopefully, they should exchange or refund ..... fingers crossed for you... keep us posted with what they say when you ask for an exchange


----------



## Hermesaholic

neenabengal said:


> Hang on.... Im not saying she should pay the increased price... like texasgirliegirl has said above, I would hazard a guess they were probably the last pair that the retailer had and were probably trying to get rid of them in the price increase madness.
> 
> Hopefully, they should exchange or refund ..... fingers crossed for you... keep us posted with what they say when you ask for an exchange




i wouldnt assume this was bad intent on the part of the store.  these are organic materials and MOP is variable.


----------



## tbbbjb

Hermesaholic said:


> I believe this is true at all NM's



I meant that the NM Precious Jewelery department is open today at Northpark (they are usually closed on holidays).


----------



## neenabengal

Hermesaholic said:


> i wouldnt assume this was bad intent on the part of the store.  these are organic materials and MOP is variable.



Perhaps not.... I dont know the retailer... but from other posts on here that have highlighted the meticulous quality control that VCA pieces go through, I found it suprising that these earrings made it past quality control which has led me to wonder if the earrings are a miss-matched set.. ? 

It has previously been suggested that perhaps the sets of earrings got mixed up and perhaps the customer received the last set of earrings that do not match colour wise. 

Perhaps the retailer noticed they didnt match, perhaps they didnt....

Whatever the case, it is a shame that the purchaser has received an item she is not happy with - particularly when paying top dollar!  Hopefully she can get an exchange easily and without stress 

Just to add..

I dont own any VCA yet but hopefully will do soon.....

I love this informative thread and tbh, it has probably educated me too much (perhaps made me a perfectionist?? haha).. 

I have to say, I have been shocked when seeing recently a few posters who havent been 100% happy with their purchases (ie necklaces/ bracelets showing MOP looking dull and dried out or miss matched.....)


----------



## Hermesaholic

does anyone know if both earrings are inscribed with the serial number?  i have several pairs but i am blind.  if someone knows this it might answer this question.  i know when i buy VCA the serial number are confirmed upon purchase, on the receipt and on the authenticity card


----------



## texasgirliegirl

neenabengal, you actually DID suggest this...you suggested that she ask for a refund or exchange followed by the suggestion to purchase a new pair at the new price ...
Fortunately, I doubt this will be necessary...although there will likely be the traditional 4-6 wait involved to order a new pair.



neenabengal said:


> Hang on.... Im not saying she should pay the increased price... like texasgirliegirl has said above, I would hazard a guess they were probably the last pair that the retailer had and were probably trying to get rid of them in the price increase madness.
> 
> Hopefully, they should exchange or refund ..... fingers crossed for you... keep us posted with what they say when you ask for an exchange


----------



## pond23

I have a question about buying from Neiman Marcus and the Certificate of Authenticity. 

In the "Stamp" section in the bottom left of the Certificate, the SA wrote by hand the Neiman Marcus info (store location, number, etc.). She did not officially stamp it. Is this customary when buying VCA from NM? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> does anyone know if both earrings are inscribed with the serial number?



Yes on both earrings.  On the earclips the serial number is on the outside of the clasp.


----------



## sbelle

pond23 said:


> I have a question about buying from Neiman Marcus and the Certificate of Authenticity.
> 
> In the "Stamp" section in the bottom left of the Certificate, *the SA wrote by hand the Neiman Marcus info (store location, number, etc.)*. She did not officially stamp it. Is this customary when buying VCA from NM?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have purchased from NM Topango Canyon and Houston and both have handwritten store info on the certificate.


----------



## pond23

sbelle said:


> I have purchased from NM Topango Canyon and Houston and both have handwritten store info on the certificate.



^ Thank you for the info sbelle! You have put my mind at ease!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This was also my experience.



sbelle said:


> I have purchased from NM Topango Canyon and Houston and both have handwritten store info on the certificate.


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you texasgirliegirl for confirming that this was your experience also! I was a little thrown off by the handwritten info at first.


----------



## darkangel07760

Bethc said:


> I need to be happy with what I have... How many times do I have to say this to myself?
> 
> In case anyone wants to see they Lucky cover...
> http://www.luckymag.com/magazine/2011/08/christina-hendricks-s-favorite-things#slide=1


 
I have that issue and if you look inside, they show another pic of the necklace!  Very pretty!


----------



## avedashiva

Yes, I would love to the know the pre and post increase price of the RG/Carnelian Clover (Sweet) Necklace & Bracelet if anyone knows.
Thanks!






surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone know in USD what the Sweet Heart necklace in RG/Carnelian was in the stores? I did refer to the "worldwide price list" but there's a GBP number and HKD and they are $200 apart... just wondering if anyone had researched anything in the YG or RG/Carnelian sweet line.


----------



## restricter

avedashiva said:


> Yes, I would love to the know the pre and post increase price of the RG/Carnelian Clover (Sweet) Necklace & Bracelet if anyone knows.
> Thanks!



When I bought one back in February, it was $1100 for the necklace and I believe the bracelet was $900 (never got that though).  HTH.


----------



## avedashiva

restricter said:


> When I bought one back in February, it was $1100 for the necklace and I believe the bracelet was $900 (never got that though).  HTH.


 
Thanks Restricter!


----------



## gga

I'm sorry if I'm repeating here.  I haven't gone back to read any of this thread.

Under the influence of *BethC*, who is ENTIRELY to blame here (I take no blame at all), I called NM to add a yellow gold, tiger's eye vintage Alhambra bracelet to my pre-increase group.  They confirmed that the VCA price increases at NM don't go into effect until 7/12/11, and anything ordered and charged now will be at the pre-7/1 increase price.  Just in case anyone is regretting something they missed out on.  

Again, sorry if I'm repeating info that's old hat here.


----------



## nycdiva

I just ordered a 10 motif turquoise YG to add to one I already have.  Are the shades of turquoise so different that I may have a problem?  The woman at NM said I can return it if it doesn't match, but I am not sure what to do.  Before the increase I got a 10 motif MOP to add to the one I already had and I didn't think it would be a problem.  Should I worry? Has any one had success with a second 10 motif TQ?


----------



## jessi5786

Hi everyone,

So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!  

He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers).  After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.

I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.

Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.

If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.

Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...


----------



## kat99

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers).  After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...



omg! That is unbelievable - I cannot fathom that they'd make you pay the increased price...maybe you can return there and buy at the pre increase price at a NM?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kat99 said:


> omg! That is unbelievable - I cannot fathom that they'd make you pay the increased price...maybe you can return there and buy at the pre increase price at a NM?



That would be my suggestion. Maybe ship it to a family member that lives in a state without a NM if the tax is really the sticking point. It makes me think twice about ordering from them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

gga said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating here.  I haven't gone back to read any of this thread.
> 
> Under the influence of *BethC*, who is ENTIRELY to blame here (I take no blame at all), I called NM to add a yellow gold, tiger's eye vintage Alhambra bracelet to my pre-increase group.  They confirmed that the VCA price increases at NM don't go into effect until 7/12/11, and anything ordered and charged now will be at the pre-7/1 increase price.  Just in case anyone is regretting something they missed out on.
> 
> Again, sorry if I'm repeating info that's old hat here.



My SA is on vacation this week which is good for me. No temptations to order anything before NM raises the prices.


----------



## neenabengal

texasgirliegirl said:


> neenabengal, you actually DID suggest this...you suggested that she ask for a refund or exchange followed by the suggestion to purchase a new pair at the new price ...
> Fortunately, I doubt this will be necessary...although there will likely be the traditional 4-6 wait involved to order a new pair.



LOL - haha, reading back my post... yes you are right!  I did write that, oops 

What I meant to type was 'Im not saying she should HAVE to pay the increased price' meaning I dont think its right that she may have to pay increased price but IF they will not exchange and only refund, she may have no choice but to go elsewhere to pay at increased price...... 

However, as a few other posters have pointed out who know this retailer, it doesnt sound like this will be an issue (as they are likely to honour the exchange) so hopefully, this issue is all sorted and happy days


----------



## neenabengal

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers).  After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...



Awww, Jessi... only just read this and so sorry to hear they arent being cooperative..... I did wonder whether this might happen ....

Hope VCA will be more supportive when you ring them and will make this retailer honour the exchange - keep us updated, best wishes


----------



## neenabengal

Jessie - do the serial numbers on your earrings match?


----------



## sbelle

nycdiva said:


> I just ordered a 10 motif turquoise YG to add to one I already have.  *Are the shades of turquoise so different that I may have a problem? * The woman at NM said I can return it if it doesn't match, but I am not sure what to do.  Before the increase I got a 10 motif MOP to add to the one I already had and I didn't think it would be a problem.  Should I worry? Has any one had success with a second 10 motif TQ?



I think the color can be very different.  *surfergirljen* had a problem -- hopefully she will chime in with her experience.


----------



## pond23

neenabengal said:


> Jessie - do the serial numbers on your earrings match?


 
^ That's a good question, Jessie. I was going to ask you the same thing. I really hope they remedy this situation for you. You definitely should not have to pay the post-increase price based on the retailer's and/or vendor's mistake/quality control issues.


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> I think the color can be very different.  *surfergirljen* had a problem -- hopefully she will chime in with her experience.



Hey!! 
Well there are, from my little science experiment, at least 6 shades of turquoise that they send out... so it's entirely possible they won't match. BUT on the bright side if it's within one shade I would say it's close enough! It's tough... they do range from rich dark turquoise to bright blue to milky light blue... I think it's hard for them to find 10 perfect ones that match, let alone 20! 

I still lust after the 20 motif... sigh, one day!!! Good luck! 



neenabengal said:


> Jessie - do the serial numbers on your earrings match?



GREAT point... I cannot believe this retailer! I'd never buy from them again. That is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## thimp

*jessi*-I am so sorry that this happened to you. How inexcusable of them! May I ask who is the retailer? I will NOT be going to them for any future VCA purchases.


----------



## sjunky13

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers).  After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...


 
Very poor service! They still have the Frivole ring on thier site as the old price. I was thinking of calling them, I wonder if they would honor it.
I agree with the NM thing. I pay taxes on my VCA. but I have the peice of mind that my sa takes care of me. She even told me to retun the 10 motif as it wasn't right for me. 
I can't stand poor customer service. Please go further up the food chain if you still wan't to deal with them. Good luck!


----------



## sjunky13

gga said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating here.  I haven't gone back to read any of this thread.
> 
> Under the influence of *BethC*, who is ENTIRELY to blame here (I take no blame at all), I called NM to add a yellow gold, tiger's eye vintage Alhambra bracelet to my pre-increase group.  They confirmed that the VCA price increases at NM don't go into effect until 7/12/11, and anything ordered and charged now will be at the pre-7/1 increase price.  Just in case anyone is regretting something they missed out on.
> 
> Again, sorry if I'm repeating info that's old hat here.


 pics when you get it and of your other things! LOL.


----------



## thimp

gga said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating here.  I haven't gone back to read any of this thread.
> 
> Under the influence of *BethC*, who is ENTIRELY to blame here (I take no blame at all), I called NM to add a yellow gold, tiger's eye vintage Alhambra bracelet to my pre-increase group.  *They confirmed that the VCA price increases at NM don't go into effect until 7/12/11, and anything ordered and charged now will be at the pre-7/1 increase price.*  Just in case anyone is regretting something they missed out on.
> 
> Again, sorry if I'm repeating info that's old hat here.



Ok. I did not need to know that.


----------



## gga

sjunky13 said:


> pics when you get it and of your other things! LOL.



Sure, but they're telling me 6-8 weeks on the VCA, and they won't even venture for the Hermes.  With the Hermes, they can't even get confirmation that the order was accepted.  Which is supposed to be a good sign.  If I try to figure it out too hard, I get a headache.


----------



## sjunky13

gga said:


> Sure, but they're telling me 6-8 weeks on the VCA, and they won't even venture for the Hermes.  With the Hermes, they can't even get confirmation that the order was accepted.  Which is supposed to be a good sign.  If I try to figure it out too hard, I get a headache.


 I put in a SO at Hermes, my sa said over a year. 
What did you order? lol


----------



## Pepper

There is no figuring out how Hermes works.  Not worth it.  It's part of the mystique and the allure.


----------



## sjunky13

Pepper said:


> There is no figuring out how Hermes works.  Not worth it.  It's part of the mystique and the allure.


 Do they still have mistique and allure though?
I mean I got a Birkin off the shelf first time I ever asked for one.
I never understood all the mystery, seems they are easy to get. except a so


----------



## gga

sjunky13 said:


> I put in a SO at Hermes, my sa said over a year.
> What did you order? lol



Rose gold GM chaine d'ancre bracelet and necklace set.  It's my croc birkin substitute, since I so can't pull off a croc birkin.  I am hoping the Vintage Alhambra stone bracelets will layer nicely with it.  But we shall see.  My SA says it takes them no more than a week to reject a jewelry order, usually, so the fact that we are going on 3 months probably means it's a go, but she can't get a straight answer out of anyone.  As soon as the whole mess arrives, I'll take pics.  I'm sure I'll be too excited to keep it to myself.


----------



## sjunky13

gga said:


> Rose gold GM chaine d'ancre bracelet and necklace set.  It's my croc birkin substitute, since I so can't pull off a croc birkin.  I am hoping the Vintage Alhambra stone bracelets will layer nicely with it.  But we shall see.  My SA says it takes them no more than a week to reject a jewelry order, usually, so the fact that we are going on 3 months probably means it's a go, but she can't get a straight answer out of anyone.  As soon as the whole mess arrives, I'll take pics.  I'm sure I'll be too excited to keep it to myself.


 
I love the gold CDC that purseinsanity has. Cant seem to find a large size though.


----------



## gga

sjunky13 said:


> I love the gold CDC that purseinsanity has. Cant seem to find a large size though.



That is gorgeous, and she wears it well.  I can't pull off the CDC.  I totally kill the bracelet.  The CdA works well on me, though, and I do think (hope) it will look nice with the Vintage Alhambras.  Both are so traditional that I think they should mesh well.


----------



## Pepper

sjunky13 said:


> Do they still have mistique and allure though?
> I mean I got a Birkin off the shelf first time I ever asked for one.
> I never understood all the mystery, seems they are easy to get. except a so



Ah.  Well, it's not so much about getting any Birkin, it's really more about getting very specific things and the complexity of the interactions that lead to those situations.  Back to topic (sort of)...I adore the CdA but am more into CdCs at the moment.  I like the idea of the CdA mixed with vintage Alhambra.


----------



## Hermesaholic

whats a CDa and a CDC?


----------



## darkangel07760

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers).  After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...


 
Wow.  Honestly.... I would return them and buy them from somewhere else, even if you have to pay more.  I am very sad that they didn't try to make you happy.  Wow.  I personally do not think that I will shop at Betteridge, after hearing this.  
I hope that you come to an agreeement... I really hope that they make good on your earrings.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update.  I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> _*He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers). *_ After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to!  I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them.  I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do.  I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number.  I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...



an absolute lie!  so ALL of the inventory that doesnt sell gets a new serial number?  I dont think so


----------



## gga

Hermesaholic said:


> whats a CDa and a CDC?



CdA is chaine d'ancre. CdC is Collier de Chien. Easier to abbreviate them, as my iPad hates the words and garbles them.  CdC is a standard abbreviation on the Hermes sub forum, I believe.  Both are bracelets.  The CdA is the traditional Hermes chain link bracelet, usually in sterling, that I'm hoping looks nice with my traditional Vintage Alhambra bracelets that are on the way.  The CdC is the usually leather or exotic bracelets with the pyramidal studs on them.  They did them in silver a couple of years ago, this year they introduced smaller bangles in the style in gold.

Sorry to take the thread off topic, guys.  All I really meant to do was let you know that NM still has the pre-increase prices available, even if the items you want aren't in stock.


----------



## kat99

Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:


----------



## Lharding

sjunky13 said:


> I love the gold CDC that purseinsanity has. Cant seem to find a large size though.



Can you order from France?  http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bij...llier-de-chien/collier-de-chien-pm-17267.html


----------



## darkangel07760

kat99 said:


> Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:


 
OMG!  I love it!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Lharding said:


> Can you order from France?  http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bij...llier-de-chien/collier-de-chien-pm-17267.html


 
Thanks,  6 cm, isn't that really small?


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:


 
Gorgeous. You should do a blog contest with this as a prize. LOL


----------



## Lharding

kat99 said:


> Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:



Very pretty!  I like your agreement with your friend.  No need to exchange wedding gifts...one less thing to think about.


----------



## kat99

darkangel07760 said:


> OMG!  I love it!!!



Thank you!



sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous. You should do a blog contest with this as a prize. LOL




LOL - maybe one day....!



Lharding said:


> Very pretty!  I like your agreement with your friend.  No need to exchange wedding gifts...one less thing to think about.



Thank you - I agree, we were both very happy with the arrangement, LOL


----------



## avedashiva

gga said:


> CdA is chaine d'ancre. CdC is Collier de Chien. Easier to abbreviate them, as my iPad hates the words and garbles them.  CdC is a standard abbreviation on the Hermes sub forum, I believe.  Both are bracelets.  The CdA is the traditional Hermes chain link bracelet, usually in sterling, that I'm hoping looks nice with my traditional Vintage Alhambra bracelets that are on the way.  The CdC is the usually leather or exotic bracelets with the pyramidal studs on them.  They did them in silver a couple of years ago, this year they introduced smaller bangles in the style in gold.
> 
> Sorry to take the thread off topic, guys.  All I really meant to do was let you know that NM still has the pre-increase prices available, even if the items you want aren't in stock.


 
Really? I was told if the item wasn't in stock (in their existing inventory) that they could order but I had to pay the new price. May be I am speaking to the wrong person or calling the wrong boutique - sigh...


----------



## avedashiva

kat99 said:


> Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:


 

just lovely - like wearing a mini boutique of glistening flowers on your hand. Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## gga

avedashiva said:


> Really? I was told if the item wasn't in stock (in their existing inventory) that they could order but I had to pay the new price. May be I am speaking to the wrong person or calling the wrong boutique - sigh...



PMing you.


----------



## thimp

gga said:


> PMing you.



Would you mind PMing me and letting me know which NM is extending the deadline to July 12 on all VCA items, order and instock? TIA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This just doesn't sound right at all.
You are making an exchange....
Hold your ground on this one.



jessi5786 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So here's a status update. I just got off the phone with my SA at Betteridge, and he said that he would be able to take the earrings back, but if I wanted another pair, I would have to pay the increased price!!
> 
> He explained that this is because of the earrings all being serialized (earrings with price increase have different serial numbers). After some complaining and pleading, he did say that he would talk to his VCA buyer to see what they could do to honor the old price and send out a new pair, but he said that VCA is very uncooperative about this kind of issue and he didn't sound too hopeful about it.
> 
> I'm so upset because I did everything I was supposed to! I called weeks before the increase, and although the earrings were out of stock, the SA assured me that they would be getting more straight from Paris before the increase, and I followed up regularly to make sure that I got them. I also specifically asked the SA to make sure they were in PERFECT condition before shipping them out, which he confirmed.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do. I'm going to try calling the VCA customer service number. I know that I could just return them and purchase them from NM, but then I would have to pay sales tax and again be faced with the issue of buying them sight unseen.
> 
> If this doesn't work out, I guess I will just have to wait and think about purchasing the earrings before the next price increase.
> 
> Now I am very worried about how the boutique will handle my bracelet issue...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was told the same thing....unless you paid up front and this was with special permission from the manager....



avedashiva said:


> Really? I was told if the item wasn't in stock (in their existing inventory) that they could order but I had to pay the new price. May be I am speaking to the wrong person or calling the wrong boutique - sigh...


----------



## wendy_bruin

avedashiva said:


> Really? I was told if the item wasn't in stock (in their existing inventory) that they could order but I had to pay the new price. May be I am speaking to the wrong person or calling the wrong boutique - sigh...



You know I was told the same thing by my NM SA.  I didn't argue with him, because the vintage Alhambra wg/chalcedony bracelet I'm interested in is still in stock.


----------



## gga

thimp said:


> Would you mind PMing me and letting me know which NM is extending the deadline to July 12 on all VCA items, order and instock? TIA.



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## thimp

gga said:


> Just sent you a PM.



Thank you.


----------



## avedashiva

wendy_bruin said:


> You know I was told the same thing by my NM SA.  I didn't argue with him, because the vintage Alhambra wg/chalcedony bracelet I'm interested in is still in stock.


 

Lucky you!


----------



## avedashiva

gga said:


> PMing you.


 
Thank you


----------



## hermes_fan

Lharding said:


> Can you order from France? http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bij...llier-de-chien/collier-de-chien-pm-17267.html


 

oh nooooooo.  yet another fixation!!  I've never seen that bracelet before and i LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Drop dead stunning Kat! One of the prettiest VCA pieces of all of time, IMO. I so wish I could have one. 

It looks so beautiful on your hand. It must be a real conversation starter!







kat99 said:


> Off topic but wanted to share a pic from my blog today of one my fave pieces ever - the Socrate ring:


----------



## Lharding

hermes_fan said:


> oh nooooooo.  yet another fixation!!  I've never seen that bracelet before and i LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!



I saw both the YG and WG a few months ago.  They were beautiful.


----------



## gga

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told the same thing....unless you paid up front and this was with special permission from the manager....



Okay, I'm getting really confused now.  There was absolutely no hesitation and no checking with anyone, manager or otherwise, when I placed the order over the phone.  I double-checked my charge, and I was rung up at the old price, and I was clearly told the item would have to be ordered, probably not in for 6-8 weeks.  

But too many of you have had the opposite told to them.  I'm going to re-check my information tomorrow.  I have a friend who always says that if one person says you are wrong, they're full of crap.  If two people tell you you're wrong, they're both full of crap.  If three people tell you you're wrong?  You're wrong.  

So for anyone who has PMed me, I'm going to verify the information with the gentleman who helped me in the morning.  And if by some miracle I didn't somehow manage to screw up my information the first time, then I will get permission to give out his contact information.

Ugh.  Seriously guys, I really meant well.  I didn't mean to confuse anyone.  I fear at this point that I was the one who started out confused.  My apologies.


----------



## sin vergüenza

gga said:


> Just sent you a PM.


 
Me too please?

I can only imagine how beautiful a rose gold CDA must be  Cindy on Housewives of NYC has an all YG one and i almost fainted when I saw it. Have never seen anything but silver IRL.

May you get it quickly (so I can see pics!)


----------



## gga

sin vergüenza;19392686 said:
			
		

> Me too please?
> 
> I can only imagine how beautiful a rose gold CDA must be  Cindy on Housewives of NYC has an all YG one and i almost fainted when I saw it. Have never seen anything but silver IRL.
> 
> May you get it quickly (so I can see pics!)



Thank you!  Hermes did the CdA in rose gold as a standard offering in the 60s and 70s.  With RG getting popular again, I suspect they will bring it back soon enough.

I will PM you the info in the morning, when I have a chance to figure out if I understood.  Too many people have had different information than I got for me to feel confident in my understanding at this point.  I promise to PM you with it once I find out if I made a mistake or not.

Sorry, you guys.  I didn't intend to relay bad info.  I haven't kept track, and I didn't know any history on this.  It didn't seem odd to me for them to take my charge and order it, so I guess I didn't think to question too deeply.  Again, my apologies.  I'll sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## swisshera

I was reading some of the recent posts that the VCA at NM doesn't have the price increase until 7/12/2011 and I am thinking about ordering a ring from them. Do you ladies know which NM carry VCA jewelry? and any SA name would be much appreciated  thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Excellent idea....check the serial numbers.
With VCA's such high standards,Ii can't imagine those were intended to be a pair.




neenabengal said:


> Jessie - do the serial numbers on your earrings match?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOL...I felt the same way about the CdC until I tried on the red alligator with GHW.   I dress very conservatively (translation-boring..ha ha ha )....
I am secretly lusting for the CdC in matte alligator...Rouge Hermes. 
If I wear the VCA earrings will this cancel out any biker chick association????



gga said:


> That is gorgeous, and she wears it well. I can't pull off the CDC. I totally kill the bracelet. The CdA works well on me, though, and I do think (hope) it will look nice with the Vintage Alhambras. Both are so traditional that I think they should mesh well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear gga,

I think you are right!!  You paid for the item so you got the old price. My SA told me that if they order it in (without payment) for you and it arrives after the 12th you are subject to the price increase.
I am trying really hard NOT to call Neimans right now.....



gga said:


> Okay, I'm getting really confused now. There was absolutely no hesitation and no checking with anyone, manager or otherwise, when I placed the order over the phone. I double-checked my charge, and I was rung up at the old price, and I was clearly told the item would have to be ordered, probably not in for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> But too many of you have had the opposite told to them. I'm going to re-check my information tomorrow. I have a friend who always says that if one person says you are wrong, they're full of crap. If two people tell you you're wrong, they're both full of crap. If three people tell you you're wrong? You're wrong.
> 
> So for anyone who has PMed me, I'm going to verify the information with the gentleman who helped me in the morning. And if by some miracle I didn't somehow manage to screw up my information the first time, then I will get permission to give out his contact information.
> 
> Ugh. Seriously guys, I really meant well. I didn't mean to confuse anyone. I fear at this point that I was the one who started out confused. My apologies.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear gga,
> 
> I think you are right!! You paid for the item so you got the old price. My SA told me that if they order it in (without payment) for you and it arrives after the 12th you are subject to the price increase.
> I am trying really hard NOT to call Neimans right now.....


 
I'm in the group that was told even if I pay before the 1st, I'd still be charged the increased price due to the delivery date.  My SA had NO idea of the old-price stock either.....I think that might make me the 4th...


----------



## ouija board

Well, my SA assured me that if I prepaid for an ordered item before the price increase, I would get the item at the old price. But when I ordered a second item without prepaying, he said he would honor the old price when it came in.  Which is not what anyone else is being told, so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> Well, my SA assured me that if I prepaid for an ordered item before the price increase, I would get the item at the old price. But when I ordered a second item without prepaying, he said he would honor the old price when it came in. Which is not what anyone else is being told, so I'm not holding my breath!


 
HAHAHA!  Like the weather here, if you don't like it, just wait, it will be different in 5 mins!


----------



## ouija board

I think this will be a game of "how many different NM policies can we spot" before July 12!


----------



## birkingirl

This is getting to be hilarious. I was told that anything in stock would be sold at the old price until the 8th. I was also told that my order (pre price increase) would take 4 months. It hasn't even been a week and I'm already tired of waiting!


----------



## ofraredevice

ouija board said:


> Well, my SA assured me that if I prepaid for an ordered item before the price increase, I would get the item at the old price. But when I ordered a second item without prepaying, he said he would honor the old price when it came in.  Which is not what anyone else is being told, so I'm not holding my breath!



ouija board, can you PM your SA information? I've been told by two NM VCA SAs (wow that's a lot of acronyms) that I would have to pay the new price for anything they order now. I am kind of ticked because I've spent so much this year with my current SA and she can't give me the deal that it seems a lot of other people are getting! Anyone else have any more info on NM?


----------



## jessi5786

Hello again ladies!!

I have another status update with better news!!  According to my SA, after a "heated exchange" with VCA, he was able to get them to exchange the earrings.  I am relieved, and hope the new pair will be absolutely flawless.  I have been assured that they will match, I just hope they will keep their word this time.  

Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable.  The worst part is, that when I commented to my SA that he probably wouldn't want to lose the sale (if I were to return the earrings) he said something along the lines of he wouldn't mind having them back because he could definitely sell them.  







I don't want to further badmouth the store or the SA because the SA did go out of his way to help me get an exchange and he was very nice throughout the rest of the buying process but I do want to warn future tpfers who are buying, to check their pieces at every angle and ask SAs (if buying sight unseen), to make sure that the MOP matches at every angle/lighting.  Even if we might sound a little crazy, it's better in the long run.  I hope my story helps to serve as a cautionary tale.

Thanks so much for all the support ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me that I get a perfect pair!!

also..*kat99*, that photo, that ring..GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> I think this will be a game of "how many different NM policies can we spot" before July 12!


 
We could make it like the All Star game!  East vs West, North vs South!

Best SA wins!


----------



## beachy10

I called NM in SF and my SA told me only instock items would be old price and the item I wanted he didn't have (TE butterfly pendant necklace). He said he would call around for it but I haven't heard back. Seems like he was only wanting to honor items they had in their store only.

Perhaps this is a sign that I stop buying!


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> I called NM in SF and my SA told me only instock items would be old price and the item I wanted he didn't have (TE butterfly pendant necklace). He said he would call around for it but I haven't heard back. Seems like he was only wanting to honor items they had in their store only.
> 
> Perhaps this is a sign that I stop buying!




this is my understanding --EXISTING stock.


----------



## ouija board

ofraredevice said:


> ouija board, can you PM your SA information? I've been told by two NM VCA SAs (wow that's a lot of acronyms) that I would have to pay the new price for anything they order now. I am kind of ticked because I've spent so much this year with my current SA and she can't give me the deal that it seems a lot of other people are getting! Anyone else have any more info on NM?



Will PM you! But just remember that I ordered my items long before July 1, so this new policy of paying the new price for orders may only be true for post July 1. Plus, I don't even know for sure if that promise of paying the old price will hold up in 4 (loooooong) months when the earrings arrive!


----------



## Junkenpo

jessi5786 said:


> Hello again ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and *it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable. *



I agree... there is no acceptable excuse for why those earrings don't match!  I'm glad this is being resolved to your satisfaction. I hope the new pair live up to expectation.


----------



## darkangel07760

jessi5786 said:


> Hello again ladies!!
> 
> I have another status update with better news!!  According to my SA, after a "heated exchange" with VCA, he was able to get them to exchange the earrings.  I am relieved, and hope the new pair will be absolutely flawless.  I have been assured that they will match, I just hope they will keep their word this time.
> 
> Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable.  The worst part is, that when I commented to my SA that he probably wouldn't want to lose the sale (if I were to return the earrings) he said something along the lines of he wouldn't mind having them back because he could definitely sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to further badmouth the store or the SA because the SA did go out of his way to help me get an exchange and he was very nice throughout the rest of the buying process but I do want to warn future tpfers who are buying, to check their pieces at every angle and ask SAs (if buying sight unseen), to make sure that the MOP matches at every angle/lighting.  Even if we might sound a little crazy, it's better in the long run.  I hope my story helps to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me that I get a perfect pair!!
> 
> also..*kat99*, that photo, that ring..GORGEOUS!!


 
oh good i am glad!


----------



## diamond lover

i just realised price in HK is lower than in the US. after price increase, 5 motif gold vintage alhambra costs HKD22900 (= USD 2955) vs USD3200, and single motif necklace is USD2100 vs HKD14900 (=USD1923).

I have checked with VCA local SA, the rose gold vintage alhambra collection is only available in 1 VCA boutique in HK in celebration to its opening recently.

I will get the bracelet this mth, or maybe the single motif necklace too. Will post some pics after a week or so.

I remember VCA also launched the rose gold single motif last year for the breast cancer occassion, i wonder what's the difference vs the new one launched for the new shop opening in HK.

The rose gold vintage alhambra collection shall be available worldwide, but date not yet announced.


----------



## jacoby

Diamond Lover, may i inquire which VCA boutique in HK the rose gold alhambra collection will be available?


----------



## mauimaddness

Jessi5786... I'm so glad your problem will be resolved soon and you will get the perfect pair and enjoy them ...

Have you girls heard any news of what the limited edition piece VCA will come out with this year?? I'm so curious to know :shame:


----------



## gga

ouija board said:


> Well, my SA assured me that if I prepaid for an ordered item before the price increase, I would get the item at the old price. But when I ordered a second item without prepaying, he said he would honor the old price when it came in.  Which is not what anyone else is being told, so I'm not holding my breath!



OB, I'm reading this before heading off to work, and I have a very strong suspicion that you, texasgirliegirl, and I are dealing with the same store, which is why we may be getting the same information.  Thanks to both of you for clearing things a little.  I'm very relieved to know I didn't completely misunderstand.  

And mauimaddness, I was told yesterday that this year's limited edition would be malachite.


----------



## surfergirljen

jessi5786 said:


> Hello again ladies!!
> 
> I have another status update with better news!!  According to my SA, after a "heated exchange" with VCA, he was able to get them to exchange the earrings.  I am relieved, and hope the new pair will be absolutely flawless.  I have been assured that they will match, I just hope they will keep their word this time.
> 
> Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable.  The worst part is, that when I commented to my SA that he probably wouldn't want to lose the sale (if I were to return the earrings) he said something along the lines of he wouldn't mind having them back because he could definitely sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to further badmouth the store or the SA because the SA did go out of his way to help me get an exchange and he was very nice throughout the rest of the buying process but I do want to warn future tpfers who are buying, to check their pieces at every angle and ask SAs (if buying sight unseen), to make sure that the MOP matches at every angle/lighting.  Even if we might sound a little crazy, it's better in the long run.  I hope my story helps to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me that I get a perfect pair!!
> 
> also..*kat99*, that photo, that ring..GORGEOUS!!



Thank Goodness!! SERIOUSLY ridiculous how far apart in colour those are - I'd call that a pink MOP, not white! I don't even think I'd be happy with a set of two of those unless I was in the mood for something pinky... it's pretty but definitely not "white MOP"!! 

So glad they are going to make it right for you. I'm sure they are a bit embarrassed too.


----------



## wintotty

gga said:


> OB, I'm reading this before heading off to work, and I have a very strong suspicion that you, texasgirliegirl, and I are dealing with the same store, which is why we may be getting the same information.  Thanks to both of you for clearing things a little.  I'm very relieved to know I didn't completely misunderstand.
> 
> And mauimaddness, I was told yesterday that this year's limited edition would be malachite.




OMGGGGGG!!!!! I will die if the malachite is the limited edition piece!! Do you mean the Christmas or Breast Cancer?? I'm assuming the malachite being green, it won't be a breast cancer one....


BTW, I'm getting my VCA from New Port Beach, and I too was told that NM will honor the old price if we prepay for the ordered items. I have 2 10 motif necklaces on order, and my card is already charged with old pricing. Before he told me this deal, he checked with NM's VCA buyer to confirm this.


----------



## gga

wintotty said:


> OMGGGGGG!!!!! I will die if the malachite is the limited edition piece!! Do you mean the Christmas or Breast Cancer?? I'm assuming the malachite being green, it won't be a breast cancer one....
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm getting my VCA from New Port Beach, and I too was told that NM will honor the old price if we prepay for the ordered items. I have 2 10 motif necklaces on order, and my card is already charged with old pricing. Before he told me this deal, he checked with NM's VCA buyer to confirm this.



I got an email from restricter that said something along the lines of "Buckle Up and Prepare your wallet, the limited edition pendant this year is malachite."  That's all the info I have.  My experience with restricter is that she knows her stuff, but she didn't mention whether it was Christmas or Breast Cancer.


----------



## restricter

^^ I'm not the expert, GGA.  I got the info from this thread so I'm as lost and clueless as the rest of you.  Possibly even moreso.


----------



## gga

restricter said:


> ^^ I'm not the expert, GGA.  I got the info from this thread so I'm as lost and clueless as the rest of you.  Possibly even moreso.



BWAAAHAHAAHAHAAHA

Sweetie, compared to me you're an expert.  Most days I walk around completely lost and confused.  I drove around 20 minutes trying to find my way to a car repair place this morning.  Finally remembered that oh yeah, I have a built in GPS.  I felt like a moron.

But I was correct about the NM VCA thing.  So at least I'm not 100% wrong today.


----------



## Bethc

I'll ask my SA about the LE when I go to pick-up my necklace... when I googled it, it took me back to this thread, lol!

*GGA, *exactly how did I start this and what else I buy....hmmm?


----------



## Brennamom

I think I broke the x-mas malachite tale.  An SA told me before Memorial Day but I can't remember if it was LA or LV Palazzo (LV Crystals said she heard it would be carnelian but that didn't make sense to me)....I'm already stocking up on the Top Ramen!  I think she said it would be in the $2600 range +/-


----------



## ouija board

gga said:


> OB, I'm reading this before heading off to work, and I have a very strong suspicion that you, texasgirliegirl, and I are dealing with the same store, which is why we may be getting the same information.  Thanks to both of you for clearing things a little.  I'm very relieved to know I didn't completely misunderstand.
> 
> And mauimaddness, I was told yesterday that this year's limited edition would be malachite.



Yep, pretty sure you're right. It sounds like different NM are telling different policies. It's a good thing I'm done buying VCA for a few months (until the LE and Breast Cancer pieces cone out!), and if it truly takes 4 months for an order to come in, I just don't have the patience to do another order! Waiting for my Hermes order has killed any little amount of patience that I ever possessed.


----------



## neenabengal

jessi5786 said:


> Hello again ladies!!
> 
> I have another status update with better news!!  According to my SA, after a "heated exchange" with VCA, he was able to get them to exchange the earrings.  I am relieved, and hope the new pair will be absolutely flawless.  I have been assured that they will match, I just hope they will keep their word this time.
> 
> Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable.  The worst part is, that when I commented to my SA that he probably wouldn't want to lose the sale (if I were to return the earrings) he said something along the lines of he wouldn't mind having them back because he could definitely sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to further badmouth the store or the SA because the SA did go out of his way to help me get an exchange and he was very nice throughout the rest of the buying process but I do want to warn future tpfers who are buying, to check their pieces at every angle and ask SAs (if buying sight unseen), to make sure that the MOP matches at every angle/lighting.  Even if we might sound a little crazy, it's better in the long run.  I hope my story helps to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me that I get a perfect pair!!
> 
> also..*kat99*, that photo, that ring..GORGEOUS!!



Yay!! Result!!

I am speechless regarding the fact the serial numbers matched - whoever was doing quality control at VCA that day needs their eyes testing 

Really pleased that they will honour the exchange for you


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> I'll ask my SA about the LE when I go to pick-up my necklace... when I googled it, it took me back to this thread, lol!
> 
> *GGA, *exactly how did I start this and what else I buy....hmmm?



You started it by dangling the yummy tiger's eye in front of my magpie lil brain.  I kept thinking about your gorgeous new 10 motif, and I caved.  Crumbled.  Willpower into dust.  Besides, I would rather blame you than me.  Easier that way.  MWAH!

Next time I'm in NYC, we really have to get together again for coffee and a squeal over jewelry session.  I nearly fainted the last time I saw your VCA between the fingers ring.  All the yummy necklaces might stop my heart.


----------



## sin vergüenza

neenabengal said:


> Yay!! Result!!
> 
> I am speechless regarding the fact the serial numbers matched - whoever was doing quality control at VCA that day needs their eyes testing
> 
> Really pleased that they will honour the exchange for you


 
I'm glad it turned out well, too.

Honestly, that pink hued MOP is quite pretty - like pink toned pearls. But they DO need to match of course!


----------



## kat99

Brennamom said:


> I think I broke the x-mas malachite tale.  An SA told me before Memorial Day but I can't remember if it was LA or LV Palazzo (LV Crystals said she heard it would be carnelian but that didn't make sense to me)....I'm already stocking up on the Top Ramen!  I think she said it would be in the $2600 range +/-



Love your Top Ramen line! My $0.25 meal of choice is Shin Ramen but I'll join you in the ramen eaters club


----------



## Brennamom

kat99 said:


> Love your Top Ramen line! My $0.25 meal of choice is Shin Ramen but I'll join you in the ramen eaters club



Yeay!  I couldn't ask for better company!  OB, you in?


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Yeay!  I couldn't ask for better company!  OB, you in?



Been there since February


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> Been there since February



Pass the hot water then


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> OMGGGGGG!!!!! I will die if the malachite is the limited edition piece!! Do you mean the Christmas or Breast Cancer?? I'm assuming the malachite being green, it won't be a breast cancer one....
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm getting my VCA from New Port Beach, and I too was told that NM will honor the old price if we prepay for the ordered items. I have 2 10 motif necklaces on order, and my card is already charged with old pricing. Before he told me this deal, he checked with NM's VCA buyer to confirm this.


 
 It's carnelian! I just heard!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Word is, the LE is carnelian with diamond like last years lapis pendant. The breast cancer piece will be pink gold mop earclips. They are calling me already...lol


----------



## ouija board

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Word is, the LE is carnelian with diamond like last years lapis pendant. The breast cancer piece will be pink gold mop earclips. They are calling me already...lol



Ahhhhh!!!!! I was hoping I wouldn't like ONE of the two, but no, I must have both! Thanks for the info, AllinTheBag!


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Pass the hot water then



HOT water? That costs money, and I need all the pennies I can get for the two LE pieces!


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's carnelian! I just heard!




Noooooo.......I'm a little disappointed....oh well I guess carnelian is fine...


----------



## twigski

I was trying to be good during the price increase frenzy but I caved!! I finally got another 10 motif necklace to add to my existing 10! As of today NM got a letter from headquarters that the new VCA prices will be effective Jul 7 NOT Jul 12. BTW I don't know if this info has been covered in previous threads but I was told that VCA is no longer doing a removable extension even at charge. They will only do a 2" extension (as a courtesy) or longer by adding links individually in between the motifs.


----------



## twigski

Brennamom said:


> I think I broke the x-mas malachite tale. An SA told me before Memorial Day but I can't remember if it was LA or LV Palazzo (LV Crystals said she heard it would be carnelian but that didn't make sense to me)....*I'm already stocking up on the Top Ramen*! I think she said it would be in the $2600 range +/-


 
Me too!! it will be mac & cheese, ramen, & eating out will consist of costco hotdogs & pizza!!!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's carnelian! I just heard!



That's what LV CityCenter said...I guess I'm safe then.  Pooey!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> That's what LV CityCenter said...I guess I'm safe then.  Pooey!


  Me too. I don't want the carnelian but the earclips in RG mop...now those I want.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> I think I broke the x-mas malachite tale.  An SA told me before Memorial Day but I can't remember if it was LA or LV Palazzo (LV Crystals said she heard it would be carnelian but that didn't make sense to me)....I'm already stocking up on the Top Ramen!  I think she said it would be in the $2600 range +/-



So maybe plain malachite single motif?  The lapis last year had a diamond and was $3150...  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## restricter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Me too. I don't want the carnelian but the earclips in RG mop...now those I want.



I wouldn't say no to carnelian...I think...  Darn.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I saw the lapis one and was offered it last December but turned it down. It did not look good on my pale skin. I love the malachite though....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would join you, but those noodles are very fattening....!!!



kat99 said:


> Love your Top Ramen line! My $0.25 meal of choice is Shin Ramen but I'll join you in the ramen eaters club


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was hoping for grey mother of pearl..........




wintotty said:


> Noooooo.......I'm a little disappointed....oh well I guess carnelian is fine...


----------



## avedashiva

Has anyone had luck today placing an order at NM for an item that wasn't in stock in order to take advantage of the lower price? Just wondering.


----------



## sbelle

twigski said:


> As of today NM got a letter from headquarters that the new VCA prices will be effective Jul 7 NOT Jul 12.





I found that out today too!  Talk about pressure!  Just one last goodie.


----------



## nycdiva

So I got the last 10 motif YG TQ from NM, now I am worried it won't match the one I have.  When it comes in and if it doesn't match the one I have, do you think I should be able to exchange it for one that does match without paying the new price?  The SA said that the necklace is a shade darker than normal.  Maybe I should just be happy with what I have not get another piece just bc of the price increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I am waiting on my final purchases to be here Friday. I have no patience either. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

nycdiva said:


> So I got the last 10 motif YG TQ from NM, now I am worried it won't match the one I have.  When it comes in and if it doesn't match the one I have, do you think I should be able to exchange it for one that does match without paying the new price?  The SA said that the necklace is a shade darker than normal.  Maybe I should just be happy with what I have not get another piece just bc of the price increase.


  Cannot wait to see it.  Sometimes one persons interpretation of a shade different is not the same as another. Maybe you will be surprised and they will match perfectly.


----------



## sin vergüenza

twigski said:


> I was trying to be good during the price increase frenzy but I caved!! I finally got another 10 motif necklace to add to my existing 10! *As of today NM got a letter from headquarters that the new VCA prices will be effective Jul 7 NOT Jul 12*. BTW I don't know if this info has been covered in previous threads but I was told that VCA is no longer doing a removable extension even at charge. They will only do a 2" extension (as a courtesy) or longer by adding links individually in between the motifs.


 
VCA executives are probably lurking on this thread, that's why! 

Just kidding...... I think.


----------



## Brennamom

sin vergüenza;19399289 said:
			
		

> VCA executives are probably lurking on this thread, that's why!
> 
> Just kidding...... I think.



Entirely possible....they used to lurk in H threads too.  Would not surprise me if every luxe label had spies on every thread....Not that I'm paranoid or anything


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would join you, but those noodles are very fattening....!!!



And scary high in sodium, but hey, we suffer for our art


----------



## pond23

sin vergüenza;19399289 said:
			
		

> VCA executives are probably lurking on this thread, that's why!
> 
> Just kidding...... I think.


 
^ I was thinking the same thing! Paranoid -yes, but very, very possible.


----------



## nycdiva

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Cannot wait to see it.  Sometimes one persons interpretation of a shade different is not the same as another. Maybe you will be surprised and they will match perfectly.



I hope you are right. I just have to sit tight and see!


----------



## surfergirljen

I know my goodies are shipping on Monday and I can't wait!!! At least something to look forward to when my vacay is over. 


ps I know what the Christmas pendant is this year!!! Just heard from my SA:



The Limited Edition Christmas pendant will be Rose Gold/carnelian!


----------



## Junkenpo

Pardon the ignorance, but what makes the xmas pendant so special?


----------



## sjunky13

jessi5786 said:


> Hello again ladies!!
> 
> I have another status update with better news!!  According to my SA, after a "heated exchange" with VCA, he was able to get them to exchange the earrings.  I am relieved, and hope the new pair will be absolutely flawless.  I have been assured that they will match, I just hope they will keep their word this time.
> 
> Also, I did check the serial numbers before I sent them back as I was curious myself, and they did indeed match!!  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but I took another picture of the earrings at night, and it is ridiculous how different they are.  In fact, it's downright unacceptable.  The worst part is, that when I commented to my SA that he probably wouldn't want to lose the sale (if I were to return the earrings) he said something along the lines of he wouldn't mind having them back because he could definitely sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to further badmouth the store or the SA because the SA did go out of his way to help me get an exchange and he was very nice throughout the rest of the buying process but I do want to warn future tpfers who are buying, to check their pieces at every angle and ask SAs (if buying sight unseen), to make sure that the MOP matches at every angle/lighting.  Even if we might sound a little crazy, it's better in the long run.  I hope my story helps to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support ladies, keep your fingers crossed for me that I get a perfect pair!!
> 
> also..*kat99*, that photo, that ring..GORGEOUS!!


 What a turn off from VCA! Yuck! I watched that marketing video on how it takes them thier whole life to match up MOP stones. BS! LOL. 
This would bug me. I am glad your sa is helping you. I really do hope he is putting the blame on VCA and lying about it, because if they really do not care about thier Q control. That sucks!!!


----------



## sjunky13

So, I talked to my NM SA and she is looking for some things for me. If in stock I will be able to get pre price. I said I talked to another SA and that sa said I could order, pay in full and be charged pre price increase and she said she hadn't heard of it and her contact said no.
I think it may be because I am dealing with a SA that has no VCA in thier store and the SA's that will let you order have the VCA in thier stores? I dunno.
I want the BYzantine earrings pendant and bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

WOW! After being in VCA hell for the last week, trying to buy tax free with other jewelers, I am so happy to have just purchased my Perlee clover bangle, from NM. Sometimes, it just doesn't pay to try and save a few bucks, or in this case, a few thousand bucks.  I was also told the same story about today's memo, and that price increase would be effective as of the the 8th. If anybody still needs anything, call Nick or Nicole at NM, North Park Dallas.

Kat99 Your ring is STUNNING! So was that your pre-increase purchase?


----------



## sjunky13

perleegirl said:


> WOW! After being in VCA hell for the last week, trying to buy tax free with other jewelers, I am so happy to have just purchased my Perlee clover bangle, from NM. Sometimes, it just doesn't pay to try and save a few bucks, or in this case, a few thousand bucks.  I was also told the same story about today's memo, and that price increase would be effective as of the the 8th. If anybody still needs anything, call Nick or Nicole at NM, North Park Dallas.
> 
> Kat99 Your ring is STUNNING! So was that your pre-increase purchase?


 Did you get it pre increase price? Also what size please? Pics!


----------



## sbelle

perleegirl said:


> I was also told the same story about today's memo, and that price increase would be effective as of the the *8th*



Lol -- I was told by NM price increase was effective on the 7th--in other words today was the last day.  I guess we'll know tomorrow!


----------



## perleegirl

Yes! Thanks to the thread, for the heads up, I knew about the extension at NM; however, Nicole just told me increase would be effective as of tomorrow. I guess we will find out soon enough. North Park is still open for another 10 minuets, otherwise I guess one could try the west coast. What do you mean by size? I got the standard 20 clover, but they do make a smaller size that has eighteen. I have a tiny wrist, but I was told that very few people can wear the smaller bangle. Besides, it's  a special order, and I would to have to forfit two clovers. What a pity that would be.


----------



## perleegirl

Oops, I guess it's NM Northpark, not North park.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tomorrow??!!
I was considering the vintage alhambra white mop bracelet w/yg...to go with the two 10 station necklaces that I ordered last week......
Somebody PLEASE tell me that Neimans is completely out of stock for this item....:wondering




sbelle said:


> Lol -- I was told by NM price increase was effective on the 7th--in other words today was the last day. I guess we'll know tomorrow!


----------



## kat99

I got the medium too..the small would have been choking me!

The socrate is an older ring of mine...a way way pre increase purchase 





perleegirl said:


> Yes! Thanks to the thread, for the heads up, I knew about the extension at NM; however, Nicole just told me increase would be effective as of tomorrow. I guess we will find out soon enough. North Park is still open for another 10 minuets, otherwise I guess one could try the west coast. What do you mean by size? I got the standard 20 clover, but they do make a smaller size that has eighteen. I have a tiny wrist, but I was told that very few people can wear the smaller bangle. Besides, it's  a special order, and I would to have to forfit two clovers. What a pity that would be.


----------



## mauimaddness

I'm so glad that the limited edition this year is the Carnelian.. I'm not loving it all that much.. if it were the Malachite I would be the first one queueing in line for it ... but I am loving the Breast Cancer limited edition one


----------



## sbelle

Based on what I was told yestearday, today is the day the NM raises their prices.   I am glad it is finally here so I can stop thinking about my next purchase.  

I do have one more last minute item on its way-- hope I love it.  

Oh, and there is the matter of the special order wg byzantine alhambra necklace.  (remember that whole mess?)  I was told it would be here in July.  Of course to me that means July 1st.  I am worried that to VCA it means July 2012.


----------



## fashiongirl777

Does anybody have a photo of the $1500 pendant that you add your own chain? The customer service at van cleef said it's about the size of a quarter which appeals to me and would love to see any photos!!! Thanks so much


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Woohoo!  One of my ordered pieces from Betteridge will be here tomorrow!  Now, I'm wishing I'd ordered more stuff!  

*Gga,* you got it right.......order it all at once.  Wish I'd done that, too.


----------



## beachy10

fashiongirl777 said:


> Does anybody have a photo of the $1500 pendant that you add your own chain? The customer service at van cleef said it's about the size of a quarter which appeals to me and would love to see any photos!!! Thanks so much


 
Here you go! I was told you can also buy their silk cord.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> Based on what I was told yestearday, *today is the day the NM raises their prices.* I am glad it is finally here so I can stop thinking about my next purchase.
> 
> I do have one more last minute item on its way-- hope I love it.
> 
> Oh, and there is the matter of the special order wg byzantine alhambra necklace. (remember that whole mess?) I was told it would be here in July. Of course to me that means July 1st. I am worried that to VCA it means July 2012.


 
Yep, I snuck one last purchase in at 2:30pm yesterday. All prices would be higher this am. sad


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> Yep, I snuck one last purchase in at 2:30pm yesterday. All prices would be higher this am. sad


Yay! Cannot wait to see it.  I should have a package here tomorrow.


----------



## sin vergüenza

beachy10 said:


> Here you go! I was told you can also buy their silk cord.


 
Interest piqued here.

I always thought those pendants were the size of the regular vintage motifs. If they are bigger, I become more interested. 

I never loved carnelian either but I have a thing for red/pink together. It sounds as if it could be quite pretty. Will the special edition also be quarter sized?


----------



## beansbeans

These turq ones are now $2000 



beachy10 said:


> Here you go! I was told you can also buy their silk cord.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19404831 said:
			
		

> Interest piqued here.
> 
> I always thought those pendants were the size of the regular vintage motifs. If they are bigger, I become more interested.
> 
> I never loved carnelian either but I have a thing for red/pink together. It sounds as if it could be quite pretty. Will the special edition also be quarter sized?




They are larger. I had one in black onyx and used to dangle it from my ten motif off the clasp.


----------



## beachy10

After already ordering this bracelet twice(and getting the new style) I finally found one in the old style yesterday. Just my luck it was the first NM I called and I got in just in time to miss the price increase!

I think my collection is complete except I would love the lotus or frivole diamond earclips but those we'll have to see.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow.
The yg really does make the turquoise pop.
Now I am even more thankful to have purchased the 20 motif in this combination...although having BOTH would be nice 





beachy10 said:


> Here you go! I was told you can also buy their silk cord.


----------



## Laney2

Congratulations to everyone who was able to order pre price increase!  I haven't been on tpf in a long while but had some free time today and thought I would cruise the jewelry forum for a much needed jewelry eye candy fix!  Good thing the price increase at NM goes in today so I don't have to worry about talking myself out of wanting to order the yellow gold tigers eye necklace that has been making me swoon!


----------



## Lharding

beachy10 said:


> After already ordering this bracelet twice(and getting the new style) I finally found one in the old style yesterday. Just my luck it was the first NM I called and I got in just in time to miss the price increase!
> 
> I think my collection is complete except I would love the lotus or frivole diamond earclips but those we'll have to see.



Congrats!  What's the difference between the old and new style?


----------



## beachy10

Lharding said:


> Congrats! What's the difference between the old and new style?


 
Not too much difference but enough that made me want the old one....Old style (right) has larger ball in the center and more of a hammered look. New style (left) has more squiggly lines in the center and smaller ball. If you go to Betteride.com they have more pics of new style and Londonjewelers.com has pics of old style.


----------



## Francesca1234

I saw the difference. The new style looks awful in photos.  Why are they doing this? It will not match what people have. Looks like large swirls instead of the hammered look.


----------



## fashiongirl777

beachy10 said:


> Here you go! I was told you can also buy their silk cord.


thank you!!! does anybody have a picture of them on the neck?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

fashiongirl777 said:


> thank you!!! does anybody have a picture of them on the neck?



I have to see where mine is. I used to have a ten motif YG/onyx and that same charm in YG/onyc. I would hang the charm from the clasp in the front. Mind you, the 10 motif had the newer clasp with the VCA logo on it. Why they do not use that on all their pieces, I do not know.


----------



## fendibbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have to see where mine is. I used to have a ten motif YG/onyx and that same charm in YG/onyc. I would hang the charm from the clasp in the front. Mind you, the 10 motif had the newer clasp with the VCA logo on it. Why they do not use that on all their pieces, I do not know.



I love those charms as well!! I had contacted London Jewelers before the increase inquiring about the price for the MOP one and I was at first quoted 1400$ and then they said it was actually $1700 and would go up July 1st. I checked with my NM and they could not find it in their catalog (but I ended up with YG MOP earrings to match my 10 motif at pre-increase price ). Does anyone know the actual price of the MOP charms? The price quoted by London Jewelers would make it around 2100$, but I am not sure that's right...


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have to see where mine is. I used to have a ten motif YG/onyx and that same charm in YG/onyc. I would hang the charm from the clasp in the front. Mind you, the 10 motif had the *newer clasp with the VCA logo on it. Why they do not use that on all their pieces, I do not know*.



I wonder that too.  The workshop just sent back my vintage alhambra yg bracelet and 10 motif after polishing them and replacing the claps with that newer clasp with the VCA logo.  They look great!  

I am still waiting to hear whether they will approve combining my other two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces into one 20 motif.  lol-- seems like two months ago that I made the request, but it has only been 2 weeks.


----------



## surfergirljen

mauimaddness said:


> I'm so glad that the limited edition this year is the Carnelian.. I'm not loving it all that much.. if it were the Malachite I would be the first one queueing in line for it ... but I am loving the Breast Cancer limited edition one



You know, I agree... I'm not loving the carnelian but the RG/CAR Sweet Heart necklace IS pretty sweet. This Christmas one won't tempt me. Which is a good thing!! 

If they came out with a RG/MOP vintage alhambra single motif for Breast Cancer next year I'd be ALL OVER that!! For some reason I'm not a huge fan of the solid gold ones... so weird b/c it seems like EVERYONE here is! I love the MOP/Turq inserts too much! 




			
				sin vergüenza;19404831 said:
			
		

> Interest piqued here.
> 
> I always thought those pendants were the size of the regular vintage motifs. If they are bigger, I become more interested.
> 
> I never loved carnelian either but I have a thing for red/pink together. It sounds as if it could be quite pretty. Will the special edition also be quarter sized?



Special editions are typically vintage alhambra sized (normal sized). 

The charms are bigger... smaller than Magic, bigger than Vintage ALhambra.  



texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> The yg really does make the turquoise pop.
> Now I am even more thankful to have purchased the 20 motif in this combination...although having BOTH would be nice



OMG I am so jealous! I want a 20 motif turq one day!! Can't wait to see! Did you end up getting the bracelet too in MOP? 



sbelle said:


> I wonder that too.  The workshop just sent back my vintage alhambra yg bracelet and 10 motif after polishing them and replacing the claps with that newer clasp with the VCA logo.  They look great!
> 
> I am still waiting to hear whether they will approve combining my other two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces into one 20 motif.  lol-- seems like two months ago that I made the request, but it has only been 2 weeks.



Such a great idea!!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Based on what I was told yestearday, today is the day the NM raises their prices. I am glad it is finally here so I can stop thinking about my next purchase.
> 
> I do have one more last minute item on its way-- hope I love it.
> 
> Oh, and there is the matter of the special order wg byzantine alhambra necklace. (remember that whole mess?) I was told it would be here in July. Of course to me that means July 1st. I am worried that to VCA it means July 2012.


 
ITA!!! I thought I had a little more time and was waiting for a deal to go down to justify buying something else.

Chalecondy makes me crazy since my bracelet!  The fact that they are resting it makes me worry I will regret not getting at least a 10 motif.

I hope the byzantine mess works out before 2012!!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

fendibbag said:


> I love those charms as well!! I had contacted London Jewelers before the increase inquiring about the price for the MOP one and I was at first quoted 1400$ and then they said it was actually $1700 and would go up July 1st. I checked with my NM and they could not find it in their catalog (but I ended up with YG MOP earrings to match my 10 motif at pre-increase price ). Does anyone know the actual price of the MOP charms? The price quoted by London Jewelers would make it around 2100$, but I am not sure that's right...


The charms that have the clip instead if just a bail are more.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I wonder that too.  The workshop just sent back my vintage alhambra yg bracelet and 10 motif after polishing them and replacing the claps with that newer clasp with the VCA logo.  They look great!
> 
> I am still waiting to hear whether they will approve combining my other two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces into one 20 motif.  lol-- seems like two months ago that I made the request, but it has only been 2 weeks.



I want to change the clasp on my vintage pave bracelet. Did they charge a lot? How long did it take? Sorry for all the questions. TIA


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I want to change the clasp on my vintage pave bracelet. Did they charge a lot? How long did it take? Sorry for all the questions. TIA




They quoted me $180 to swtch the clasp which is a lot, but I really love that new clasp so I didn't care.  I need to check the invoice though because I think they might have charged slightly less.  I'll check it tomorrow.

It took less than a week in the NYC workshop.


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> I hope the byzantine mess works out before 2012!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> They quoted me $180 to swtch the clasp which is a lot, but I really love that new clasp so I didn't care.  I need to check the invoice though because I think they might have charged slightly less.  I'll check it tomorrow.
> 
> It took less than a week in the NYC workshop.



*Sbelle,* did they return the old clasp to you???


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Sbelle,* did they return the old clasp to you???



Yes they did.

I forgot to mention that they charged a flat fee of $25 to ship back -- so 1 piece or 5 pieces it is $25.

When I shipped my pieces to the workshop I put them in plastic bags and they returned them in nice VCA pouches.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh I just LOVE your bracelet, Beachy.
The all yg is so pretty.......




beachy10 said:


> After already ordering this bracelet twice(and getting the new style) I finally found one in the old style yesterday. Just my luck it was the first NM I called and I got in just in time to miss the price increase!
> 
> I think my collection is complete except I would love the lotus or frivole diamond earclips but those we'll have to see.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Surferjen,
No, I missed out (and now regret) not buying the mop bracelet pre-increase.  I did get the earrings, two 10's necklace..both in yg/white mop and the 20 yg turquoise.  I have started a small "collection"....
Neimans is completely wiped out of vintage alhambra.  I called today to triple check.... I am still waiting on the two 10's.  They had to be ordered so it might take a while.  I was told 4-6 weeks, two weeks ago.....feels like forever.




surfergirljen said:


> You know, I agree... I'm not loving the carnelian but the RG/CAR Sweet Heart necklace IS pretty sweet. This Christmas one won't tempt me. Which is a good thing!!
> 
> If they came out with a RG/MOP vintage alhambra single motif for Breast Cancer next year I'd be ALL OVER that!! For some reason I'm not a huge fan of the solid gold ones... so weird b/c it seems like EVERYONE here is! I love the MOP/Turq inserts too much!
> 
> 
> 
> Special editions are typically vintage alhambra sized (normal sized).
> 
> The charms are bigger... smaller than Magic, bigger than Vintage ALhambra.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I am so jealous! I want a 20 motif turq one day!! Can't wait to see! Did you end up getting the bracelet too in MOP?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great idea!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am still so starry eyed over the entire vintage alhambra line that I think the gold looks pretty....but I can see how it would be unfortunate to have a few pieces from the older style and feel as if the newer style does not match perfectly.  Is the newer style really not very desirable?  IS this one of those situations where customers are calling around buying it all up because it is nicer than the newer style?  VCA really does know how to create a frenzy...  





beachy10 said:


> Not too much difference but enough that made me want the old one....Old style (right) has larger ball in the center and more of a hammered look. New style (left) has more squiggly lines in the center and smaller ball. If you go to Betteride.com they have more pics of new style and Londonjewelers.com has pics of old style.


----------



## calisnoopy

wintotty said:


> I just received 3 pieces from NM
> 
> -Magic Bracelet
> -Vintage 1 motif Chalcedony pendant
> -all gold vintage bracelet
> 
> I love both bracelet! and the pendant goes perfectly with Magic bracelet. I can't keep them all so need to pick 2..... don't know what to do my head is spinning.....


 

I'm so behind on TPF threads haha...but just had to comment on some of these pictures!!!

It was probably a good thing that I was too busy traveling and now packing for my move for school soon, otherwise, I'd have been super tempted to load up on VCA pre-increase...

Just curious, I know the Alhambra line went up 20% around, but does anyone know how much frivole, Lotus and the butterfly pieces went up?

LOVE LOVE all 3, which did you decide to keep?!!!

I love chaldecony the more I see it...and the YG is stunning, its such a versatile piece too!

When I got my first YG onyx and YG white MOP alhambra bracelets, I didn't know about the YG alhambra (or that it came in WG too) or I'd surely have snapped those two up too!


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> Hey VCA lovers!! It's been a while since I've posted a reveal in this thread (been busy at TIffany's ... oops!) :shame: :giggles: In case my other thread got missed by some of you (and to add to the reference!) I thought I'd add here that I've joined the VCA pre-increase party and officially purchased....
> 
> THE SMALL LOTUS DIAMOND EARRINGS!!!
> 
> They let me exchange my magic pendant towards them and this price increase is totally going to push them out of my comfort zone so in the end it was meant to be... and one lucky TPF'er has already claimed the magic RG MOP pendant! She's been dreaming of it for a year now so it all worked out - LOVE TPF!
> 
> I've been in love with these ever since seeing these pics... I even bought a Kate Spade look-alike necklace to mimic this look one day! I just couldn't resist. I tried them on once before and have never forgotten them... perfection!
> 
> Can't wait to show them to you all when I get them and to see all the pre-increase reveals!!


 
YAYYY so happy you decided on these, you will LOVE them!!!

did you post pics?  sorry if i missed them...been on the computer wayy too long and its past my bedtime but i was trying to scroll as far back as possible to catch a glimpse at everyone's pre-increase purchases!!


----------



## calisnoopy

beachy10 said:


> Here's a pic of my frivole necklace and my frivole family. I love mixing them with alhambra. I don't normally wear all 3 pieces at once.


 
LOVE frivole!! when i got my frivole WG pave diamond earrings, i was super tempted by the YG frivole and couldn't decide for the longest time...i'd still love to get the YG frivole earrings and pendant some day!!


----------



## calisnoopy

peppers90 said:


> Here are my last two pieces before the increase! I am fully BANNED for now!
> 
> *YG bracelet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10 motif vintage WG MOP necklace* I had my jeweler make a 4 inch removable extender so it will be a bit longer.....in the future I hope to add another 10 motif to it! But, gotta pay off this first  I also included some pics with turq earclips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with flash~~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *without flash~~*


 

Love your modeling pics!!! So pretty!!!

The turquoise alhambra earrings are gorgeous too!!  is that the small size?  ive seen the mini ones too which are adorable as well...may i ask how much your turquoise ones were?

and someone mentioned the YG alhambra bracelet being $2500 i think...is that the pre-increase or post-increase price?


----------



## calisnoopy

wintotty said:


> Here's what I'm wearing on my right hand along with 20 motif MOP x YG


 

the ring is a stunner!!! and your bracelets too!!! LOVE the YG alhambra!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

thimp said:


> Here you go. The modeling pic with the white blouse is more true to color.


 
so pretty!!! turquoise is such a POP of color!!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I have made a few purchases with the price increase looming over us.....
> 
> First -- a 20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace that I promptly broke when it caught on a cabinet knob. It is now back at VCA for repair. I bought it so I could wear it with my 10 motif onyx so that the 2 together become a 30 motif. I love the 30 motif length.
> 
> Second -- a Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace with white mop, gray mop and chaldedony that arrived today. I love it! To me it feels has more of a casual, hip vibe to it (although I must admit no one would ever call me hip !)
> 
> Third -- the Vintage Alhambra turquoise ear clips which should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I thought you might enjoy some pictures, so here goes.
> 
> My house is very dark, so I took these pictures in natural light on our back porch.
> 
> *Magic Alhambra 16 motif*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 20 motif Vintage Alhambra white mop, white gold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16 motif Magic Alhambra with 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And lastly....all 3 together*


 
woweeeee soooo much alhambra!

love your necklace stand too, may i ask where you purchased it?

i always feel like if i saw my jewelry out more, id be more likely to wear them...whereas i usually store them away in its proper cases and thus forget about them =X


----------



## kat99

^C, you must go visit VCA again....I know you will fall in love with something else!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

kat99 said:


> ^C, you must go visit VCA again....I know you will fall in love with something else!!!


 
that is a very bad idea!!! lol


----------



## mauimaddness

Ladies may I ask what you think of the Tiger Eye in the Vintage Alhambra?? I have the 10 motif and the vintage earclips... But I feel I'm the only one with the TE.. When I spot girls on the street wearing VCA it's almost never a TE, well up to today I still haven't seen someone wearing it out... I just wanted to know what you thought about it.. It doesn't seem to be too popular .. Especially since the stone has a very nice meaning


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

fendibbag said:


> I love those charms as well!! I had contacted London Jewelers before the increase inquiring about the price for the MOP one and I was at first quoted 1400$ and then they said it was actually $1700 and would go up July 1st. I checked with my NM and they could not find it in their catalog (but I ended up with YG MOP earrings to match my 10 motif at pre-increase price ). Does anyone know the actual price of the MOP charms? The price quoted by London Jewelers would make it around 2100$, but I am not sure that's right...


According to Betteridge, the current price on the charm without the clasp(just a bale) is 2000.00 now in WG/turquoise.


----------



## sbelle

I just received back the necklace I sent for repair (10 motif onyx).  This is the one I broke when it caught on a cabinet knob.  Only one link was broken and it cost $189.01 including shipping.

One thing I do love is that the workshop always sends jewelry back in a nice size VCA pouch!


----------



## fendibbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> According to Betteridge, the current price on the charm without the clasp(just a bale) is 2000.00 now in WG/turquoise.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I just received back the necklace I sent for repair (10 motif onyx).  This is the one I broke when it caught on a cabinet knob.  Only one link was broken and it cost $189.01 including shipping.
> 
> One thing I do love is that the workshop always sends jewelry back in a nice size VCA pouch!



I think they have a flat fee they charge for anything and unless the materials cost more, they bill it. I just recently received a ton of the older travel pouches(green satin ones) from a VCA sales rep and a candle. Was so sweet.   I am glad you got it back and it is as good as new!


----------



## BabyK

twigski said:


> I was trying to be good during the price increase frenzy but I caved!! I finally got another 10 motif necklace to add to my existing 10! As of today NM got a letter from headquarters that the new VCA prices will be effective Jul 7 NOT Jul 12. BTW I don't know if this info has been covered in previous threads but I was told that VCA is no longer doing a removable extension even at charge. They will only do a 2" extension (as a courtesy) or longer by adding links individually in between the motifs.




Really??  That's so strange bc my SA at NM called me on the 11th and said he special ordered my pieces for me.  He even said I'm lucky to have gotten the old price.  I hope he wasn't wrong!  After the 1st when I didn't hear from him, I thought he wasn't even able to order them, so I just thought ok not meant to be which was fine bc at least I got my Vintage mop at pre-increase price.  I was surprise to hear from him on the 11th.  I haven't been checking this thread so I didn't know about the new increase date.  Now I really hope he wasn't wrong.


----------



## Hermesaholic

does anyone know if there are any states that you can ship to from a NM that have lower or no sales tax?


----------



## sbelle

BabyK said:


> I haven't been checking this thread so I didn't know about the new increase date.  Now I really hope he wasn't wrong.



Topango Cayon, Houston and Dallas all told me effective date had been changed to the 7th.   But if your SA told you that you got the pre-increase price he probably did.


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I* think they have a flat fee they charge* for anything and unless the materials cost more, they bill it. I just recently received a ton of the older travel pouches(green satin ones) from a VCA sales rep and a candle. Was so sweet.   I am glad you got it back and it is as good as new!



That makes sense!  I kept thinking that was one expensive link!!


----------



## thimp

Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Initially the Neimans SA's were told that the price increase was going to take effect on July 12th....then they received word from VCA that the price hike was to take effect on July 8th.  Everybody was suprised and a bit upset by this...





BabyK said:


> Really?? That's so strange bc my SA at NM called me on the 11th and said he special ordered my pieces for me. He even said I'm lucky to have gotten the old price. I hope he wasn't wrong! After the 1st when I didn't hear from him, I thought he wasn't even able to order them, so I just thought ok not meant to be which was fine bc at least I got my Vintage mop at pre-increase price. I was surprise to hear from him on the 11th. I haven't been checking this thread so I didn't know about the new increase date. Now I really hope he wasn't wrong.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GREAT question......
Is there a state with no Neimans?  Can it be a city with no Neimans???




Hermesaholic said:


> does anyone know if there are any states that you can ship to from a NM that have lower or no sales tax?


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> GREAT question......
> Is there a state with no Neimans? *Can it be a city with no Neimans*???


 
NYC...


----------



## wintotty

Brennamom said:


> NYC...



NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax


 weird. I get charged no tax from BG and I have a NM here.


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


 
This is large enough. You have a delicate neck and anything larger would be too much. This looks like the large on you! Beautifull.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Knew it! 
What about some remote town in PA??..........




wintotty said:


> NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It is absolutely perfect!
Gorgeous......



thimp said:


> Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax


 
If you live outside of NY and order from Bergdorf it's tax free. If you have a NM in your state you will get charged tax.


----------



## Brennamom

wintotty said:


> NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax


 
Oh I know, but it's not _Neiman Marcus_...I made that mistake the first time I went to NYC.  I tried to find the NM and all I got was  when I asked for directions..


----------



## Brennamom

sjunky13 said:


> weird. I get charged no tax from BG and I have a NM here.


 
Me too.  They'll charge shipping but no tax.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is correct....
Essentially the same store. Even the online store is exactly the same.




beachy10 said:


> If you live outside of NY and order from Bergdorf it's tax free. If you have a NM in your state you will get charged tax.


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- Your pendant is beautiful!!! It looks like the perfect size in this photo. Why do you think it's too small? Does it look smaller IRL?


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Thimp- Your pendant is beautiful!!! It looks like the perfect size in this photo. Why do you think it's too small? Does it look smaller IRL?



Actually, that is how it looks IRL. I just remembered *SwissHera *wearing the medium size, and it looked absolutely gorgeous on her! Of course, I will save a ton if the small is the better size for me.


----------



## perleegirl

Well, I think it looks perfect! Sure makes me want one.:greengrin: Congrats!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Actually, that is how it looks IRL. I just remembered *SwissHera *wearing the medium size, and it looked absolutely gorgeous on her! Of course, I will save a ton if the small is the better size for me.




thimp:

less is more.  its stunning, subtle but by no means too small or dinky.  its perfect.  actually any bigger and it would become "too look at me" and you might end up not wearing it for day.  i really love it and the proportion on your neck is perfect


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


 
That size is perfect!  So is the length.  I like how VCA does shorter lenghts on their necklaces... 14.5" has always been my fave length!  
This looks perfectly balanced, don't change a thing!


----------



## carrie8

thimp said:


> Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


----------



## fendibbag

thimp said:


> Actually, that is how it looks IRL. I just remembered *SwissHera *wearing the medium size, and it looked absolutely gorgeous on her! Of course, I will save a ton if the small is the better size for me.



It looks absolutely stunning on you!! The size is perfect to me!! Congratulations!!


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *fendibbag*, *carrie8*, *darkangel07760*, *Hermesaholic*, *perleegirl*, *texasgirliegirl*, *sjunky13* for your kind comments and valuable inputs.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Thimp - noooooo! The proportion is beautiful on you. It is just big enough to be stunningly dramatic but any bigger would make it OTT. It's perfect!


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19420378 said:
			
		

> Thimp - noooooo! The proportion is beautiful on you. It is just big enough to be stunningly dramatic but any bigger would make it OTT. It's perfect!



Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! I think the pendant looks bigger when worn on the shorter length. Here is it on the longer length. And I did not loop the chain around both loop in the back, so the flower hangs differently.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! I think the pendant looks bigger when worn on the shorter length. Here is it on the longer length. And I did not loop the chain around both loop in the back, so the flower hangs differently.


 

You're right, it does look slightly smaller on the longer length. The proportion still looks fine but I like the way it hangs on the shorter length better. Either way, I hope you decide to keep it - what a gorgeous pendant!


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19421080 said:
			
		

> You're right, it does look slightly smaller on the longer length. The proportion still looks fine but I like the way it hangs on the shorter length better. Either way, I hope you decide to keep it - what a gorgeous pendant!



I completely agree. I prefer it on the shorter length.


----------



## twigski

thimp said:


> Dear Ladies, I received this small Cosmos pendant, pre-price increase, but am uncertain about the size. Do you think the medium size pendant would be the better choice? The Cosmos pendant has two lengths that you can wear, about 1 1/2 inch apart. I am wearing it on the shorter notch.


 WOW!!! Please post in the action shot thread.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I completely agree. I prefer it on the shorter length.




just curious--what is the measurement or give us a comparison--ie dime, nickel, quarter.  pictures are hard to tell...


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> just curious--what is the measurement or give us a comparison--ie dime, nickel, quarter.  pictures are hard to tell...



Hmm. I believe the cosmos pendant is about the size of a quarter. It is the same size as the small cosmos ring.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

hermesaholic said:


> does anyone know if there are any states that you can ship to from a nm that have lower or no sales tax?


utah


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> utah


----------



## kimber418

I am not sure but I think you can ship to Washington DC because there is no NM
there.   Anybody know for sure?


----------



## kimber418

Thimp!   Love the pendant on you.  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kimber418 said:


> I am not sure but I think you can ship to Washington DC because there is no NM
> there.   Anybody know for sure?



NM
5300 Wisconsin Avenue NW
Washington D.C., DC 20015
 (202) 966-9700


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! I think the pendant looks bigger when worn on the shorter length. Here is it on the longer length. And I did not loop the chain around both loop in the back, so the flower hangs differently.


Absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

wintotty said:


> NYC has Bergdoof so they'll charge tax



If they ship outside NY, they don't charge tax.  I have a Neimans in my state, and Bergdorfs has never charged me tax.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, so pretty and perfect on you.  i also prefer the shorter length on you.  congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## jessi5786

*thimp* your necklace is gorgeous!!


----------



## geminigal1

wow, everyone's vca is so gorgeous. here is a few action photos of mine...


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> wow, everyone's vca is so gorgeous. here is a few action photos of mine...



Gorgeous!!! You wear the necklaces very well! I love how you layer them.


----------



## geminigal1

wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...











and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring



So pretty!


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> Gorgeous!!! You wear the necklaces very well! I love how you layer them.



Thanks thimp. I love your photos too! You have a perfect neck for vca necklaces


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> Thanks thimp. I love your photos too! You have a perfect neck for vca necklaces



You are too kind! I can say the same about you. You wear your VCA very well. Just charming!


----------



## geminigal1

I find this little charm very versatile. You can wear it alone or layer it with others. Love it!


----------



## geminigal1

Here is my beloved frivole ring. I love her so much that I took some nice profile photos for her


----------



## geminigal1

a few more photos with miss frivole


----------



## geminigal1

and MORE photos... you could tell that I really love her 
















I hope I'm not boring you with so many photos. Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful collection!!!




geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOVE, love, love your grey top..or is it a dress?
Will you please share the designer?




geminigal1 said:


> a few more photos with miss frivole


----------



## geminigal1

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOVE, love, love your grey top..or is it a dress?
> Will you please share the designer?



Thanks  

The top is Gucci, from a few yrs ago. Here are some old photos


----------



## sin vergüenza

geminigal1 said:


> and MORE photos... you could tell that I really love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not boring you with so many photos. Thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Boring?!  Absolutely not! I'll take one of *everything* - not only your VCA but your other jewelry pieces, your gorgeous tops/dresses - and the glass of rose champagne! Your choices are lovely.


----------



## Suzie

Geminigirl, just stunning photos, your pieces are amazing.


----------



## Suzie

Laddie, can I have your advise, I have one more day in Las Vegas and I am wondering if I should get small addition to my collection.

My collection is the the WG MOP single pendant.

Recently purchased 20 motif WG turquoise.

I am thinking turquoise, earrings, ring or bracelet, any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## surfergirljen

thimp said:


> Gorgeous!!! You wear the necklaces very well! I love how you layer them.





geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring



OH GOOD LORD - You win!!! LOL... what a gorgeous collection! You wear each piece beautifully Geminigirl! 



Suzie said:


> Laddie, can I have your advise, I have one more day in Las Vegas and I am wondering if I should get small addition to my collection.
> 
> My collection is the the WG MOP single pendant.
> 
> Recently purchased 20 motif WG turquoise.
> 
> I am thinking turquoise, earrings, ring or bracelet, any thoughts, ideas?



Hey Suzie! 

Earrings would round out your collection nicely! I would try to get a turquoise bracelet if you can and then you could really nicely double up your 20 motif (I find 20 doubled on it's own a bit too tight) ... or wear the set together!


----------



## ouija board

Suzie, I vote for the turquoise five motif bracelet. And congratulations on getting the 20 motif  I hope you are having a great time!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for the opinions ladies, I can only afford one piece and the bracelet is cheaper than the earrings. I will take my necklace with me to the store tomorrow to see if they have one and the turquoise matches.


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> a few more photos with miss frivole



I just love how you wear your frivole ring! So cool! This ring is definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## ghoztz

geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring




love everything you own.  jealous!!


----------



## pond23

Amazing photos *geminigal*! I don't know what to look at first. The VCA jewelry, the watch, the Hermes bracelets, the Birkin, the clothing, the pearls - wow! Please post more pics! These photos belong in a fashion magazine. They are beyond fabulous.


----------



## swisshera

sjunky13 said:


> This is large enough. You have a delicate neck and anything larger would be too much. This looks like the large on you! Beautifull.



I think the medium looks so much larger than the small one. The different between the medium and large isn't that great - but between the small and medium is definitely huge!

I love my medium cosmo with the stalk


----------



## pond23

Suzie said:


> Thanks for the opinions ladies, I can only afford one piece and the bracelet is cheaper than the earrings. I will take my necklace with me to the store tomorrow to see if they have one and the turquoise matches.



^ My vote is for the turquoise bracelet too, *Suzie*. It is the most bang for your buck. If you find a bracelet that matches your necklace in color, then take it as a sign that it was meant to be.


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> I think the medium looks so much larger than the small one. The different between the medium and large isn't that great - but between the small and medium is definitely huge!
> 
> I love my medium cosmo with the stalk



Can you please tell me what is the diameter of your medium cosmos pendant? I just adore how it looks on you!


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Can you please tell me what is the diameter of your medium cosmos pendant? I just adore how it looks on you!



Thanks Thimp! It is about 25mm (1 inch) x 25mm (1 inch)/ 35mm with the stalk. I wear it everywhere I go and it got a lot of compliments. 

I looked at the small size too, it is very adorable. I went to VCA store in NYC, and they thought I was wearing the large one even though it is a medium. It looks big!


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> Thanks for the opinions ladies, I can only afford one piece and the bracelet is cheaper than the earrings. I will take my necklace with me to the store tomorrow to see if they have one and the turquoise matches.



Congrats! Looks like your hardwork on EB-ing stuff works! I am so happy for you, hope tomorrow brings you much much much joy.


----------



## kim_mac

geminigal1 - wow, thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful vca pieces.  so gorgeous on you!  my favorite is your frivole ring!


----------



## perleegirl

Wow!!!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> geminigal1 - wow, thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful vca pieces.  so gorgeous on you!  *my favorite is your frivole ring!*



The frivole is also my favorite!


----------



## perleegirl

Very inspiring! Wish I looked that good wearing my VCA, but I might go broke trying. Please tell me about your watch.


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone combine two 5 motif alhambra bracelets to make a necklace.  I know they are too short at roughly 7 1/2 inches but have you lengthened them or permanently combined them?


----------



## kat99

geminigal1 said:


> and MORE photos... you could tell that I really love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not boring you with so many photos. Thanks for letting me share!!!



Lady you are gorgeous and have so many tdf jewelry items! I will never get sick of your photos


----------



## geminigal1

Dear thimp, texasgirliegirl, sin vergüenza, Suzie, surfergirljen, ghoztz, pond23, kim_mac, perleegirl, and kat99, thank you so much for your sweet words! I'm often inspired by ppl in this thread seeing how beautifully they wear their jewelries. So please post your own photos and share how you wear your vca pieces!


----------



## geminigal1

perleegirl said:


> Very inspiring! Wish I looked that good wearing my VCA, but I might go broke trying. Please tell me about your watch.



Perleegirl, thank you for your comments! I assume you meant this watch cuz it's the most worn in the photos... it's the Cartier Captive watch.


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:


> Perleegirl, thank you for your comments! I assume you meant this watch cuz it's the most worn in the photos... it's the Cartier Captive watch.


Geminigal your jewelry and modeling shots are fab !
Think I might just post pictures of mine in their boxes


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone combine two 5 motif alhambra bracelets to make a necklace.  I know they are too short at roughly 7 1/2 inches but *have you lengthened them or permanently combined them?*



bump--


----------



## Bethc

I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.

So, here's the collection...
TE necklace





TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)






Butterflies, that I wear w/everything 






Frivoli earrings


----------



## Bethc

geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring


 
Thanks so much for posting the pics... your peices are just gorgeous!!


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> a few more photos with miss frivole



You really got good tastes in your jewelry and everything else. Thanks for sharing these amazing collection of yours and feel free to add more, it gets very addictive looking at other members' colleciton!



Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings



Beautiful butterfly ring!! and Congrats on your TE piece, bracelet now got a new friend


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you for sharing 
That top is amazingly beautiful and you look GREAT in it.




geminigal1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The top is Gucci, from a few yrs ago. Here are some old photos


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you get the turquoise bracelet, you can clip it onto the necklace and have an even longer option....

I would get either turg super ahlambra earrings or the bracelet.



Suzie said:


> Laddie, can I have your advise, I have one more day in Las Vegas and I am wondering if I should get small addition to my collection.
> 
> My collection is the the WG MOP single pendant.
> 
> Recently purchased 20 motif WG turquoise.
> 
> I am thinking turquoise, earrings, ring or bracelet, any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## pond23

The TE YG necklace looks so rich and elegant on you *Beth C*, especially against the black top and your dark hair. And your Butterfly BTF ring is TDF!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!
Is your yg necklace from the new or the older collection?  I have heard that it has changed and I am trying to understand the difference.....
TIA




Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beth, your TE necklace is gorgeous.  Such a beautiful and unexpected look...and perfect for Fall, too.....


----------



## perleegirl

Geminigal1: Yes! That is the watch I was referring to. LUV it! Thanks. Just curious, with such a fabulous collection, what is next on your wish list?


----------



## wintotty

Geminigal, I DIE for your Cartier watch......it is just so breathtaking.....


----------



## peppers90

*geminigal* beautiful action shots!   Thanks for sharing, you have some great H, Cartier and VCA eye candies!

*BethC*  looking good with your YG~ The TE necklace is a stunner


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings



Beatiful!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*geminigal1*,  all of it! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Suzie

Texasgirl, thank you for your advice.

BethC, you have an amazing collection and your action shots are gorgeous!


----------



## fendibbag

*Geminigal1* What an amazing collection!! You have exquisite taste in jewelry and clothing!!! Fabulous!!!

*BethC * Your new TE pieces are TDF!!! Love how you layered the bracelets!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lharding

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings




Gorgeous collection, especially since you have some Love too!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings


 

Lovely pieces Beth! Those butterflies are so special but so beyond my price range. 

How do you find the earrings? Are they the smaller Frivole or the larger? Like that porportion.


----------



## Bethc

swisshera said:


> Beautiful butterfly ring!! and Congrats on your TE piece, bracelet now got a new friend



Thanks!  I love the butterflies, they are so me 



pond23 said:


> The TE YG necklace looks so rich and elegant on you *Beth C*, especially against the black top and your dark hair. And your Butterfly BTF ring is TDF!



Thank you!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!
> Is your yg necklace from the new or the older collection?  I have heard that it has changed and
> I am trying to understand the difference.....
> 
> TIA



Thank you!  I know that the all YG motif changed, but this is the old one.  A few pages back
 someone posted a comparison.



peppers90 said:


> *geminigal* beautiful action shots!   Thanks for sharing, you have some great H, Cartier and VCA eye candies!
> 
> *BethC*  looking good with your YG~ The TE necklace is a stunner



Thank you!!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beatiful!!!



Thank you!


Suzie said:


> Texasgirl, thank you for your advice.
> 
> BethC, you have an amazing collection and your action shots are gorgeous!




Thanks!  I still want to see pics of your new necklace!  What did you decide, earrings or bracelet or both??





			
				sin vergüenza;19431645 said:
			
		

> Lovely pieces Beth! Those butterflies are so special but so beyond my price range.
> 
> How do you find the earrings? Are they the smaller Frivole or the larger? Like that porportion.



Thank you!  These are the smaller Frivoli earrings, I tried the big and the small and everyone liked these better on me.


----------



## Bethc

fendibbag said:


> *Geminigal1* What an amazing collection!! You have exquisite taste in jewelry and clothing!!! Fabulous!!!
> 
> *BethC * Your new TE pieces are TDF!!! Love how you layered the bracelets!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you!  I usually wear my WG/Turq and WG/mop together, I like to have them on together.




Lharding said:


> Gorgeous collection, especially since you have some Love too!



Yes, I love my Love bracelets!  The RG looks nice with the YG.


----------



## kim_mac

bethc - thank you for sharing your pics with the tiger's eye and yg.  very beautiful on you and of course i love seeing cartier and vca together.


----------



## sugar20

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings



congratulation of you TE necklace and bracelet. looks stunnung.


----------



## sugar20

geminigal1 said:


> wow, everyone's vca is so gorgeous. here is a few action photos of mine...



WOW 
you have such beatifull collection. all looks just perfect on your.


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings



Absolutely gorgeous! You wear everything so well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know how much it cost to add a couple of motifs to a necklace?  And, appx. how much length it would add?  I know it varies from type to type, but any estimate would be appreciated.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to add a couple of motifs to a necklace?  And, appx. how much length it would add?  I know it varies from type to type, but any estimate would be appreciated.



I was informed by my SA that VCA no longer does this. They can lengthen for you, but they will not add extra motifs. Something about changing the design of their product. Of course, I could be misinformed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> I was informed by my SA that VCA no longer does this. They can lengthen for you, but they will not add extra motifs. Something about changing the design of their product. Of course, I could be misinformed.



Dang it!  I was afraid of that.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Geminigirl,
Love that Gucci top!!!
What is the fabric? Silk? Is it stretchy??
Thanks, xoxo



geminigal1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The top is Gucci, from a few yrs ago. Here are some old photos


----------



## eye candy

geminigal1 said:


> wg/mop and wg/turqoise are so perfect for summer time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my socrate ring, my favorite new ring



You have a gorgeous collection.  And you look amazing!  Very elegant and classy.  Do you have any favorite VCA earrings in your collection?  I am looking to purchase either socrates or small fleurette earrings in the near future for everyday wear but I couldn't decide.


----------



## mp4

Gorgeous *Bethc* and *geminigal1*!!!!


----------



## jacoby

Geminigal1, your collection is beautiful! May i ask if the single MOP clover pendant in WG is the magic alhambra? the size is just perfect !


----------



## Hermesaholic

I am in love with the Magic collection but none of it works for me. too big, too long etc.  Has anyone hooked a Magic bracelet onto a vintage alhambra necklace? or perhaps a large alhambra pendant to get a similar look.  I love the variation in size.


----------



## pond23

^ That is a great question *Hermesaholic*! I only have vintage alhambra pieces, but I would love to see vintage and magic hooked up together too. I have gone through most of the VCA posts, and I don't recall anyone doing this.


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> ^ That is a great question *Hermesaholic*! I only have vintage alhambra pieces, but I would love to see vintage and magic hooked up together too. I have gone through most of the VCA posts, and I don't recall anyone doing this.



A VCA sales person suggested this but I am not terribly good at the styling part. So I was hoping to see it in action here!


----------



## birkingirl

Hermesaholic, I don't have a picture, sorry, but I did try this at the store. I was trying to decide between the vintage plus Magic bracelet and the full Magic. I'm tall and can handle the Magic so in the end I went with that but I liked both options. Having the separate pieces also gives you the added bonus that you can wear them on their own.


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkingirl said:


> Hermesaholic, I don't have a picture, sorry, but I did try this at the store. I was trying to decide between the vintage plus Magic bracelet and the full Magic. I'm tall and can handle the Magic so in the end I went with that but I liked both options. Having the separate pieces also gives you the added bonus that you can wear them on their own.




its tough--i like the alternating sizes of the Magic but not the length.  I am fairly tall too but its too much chain and stuff going on for me. i wish they had a short magic without the hanging pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree.
The variation in size/colors is so gorgeous but it is LONG.
Hit me in a very unflattering spot....way below the buckle, so to speak.





Hermesaholic said:


> its tough--i like the alternating sizes of the Magic but not the length. I am fairly tall too but its too much chain and stuff going on for me. i wish they had a short magic without the hanging pieces.


----------



## sin vergüenza

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> The variation in size/colors is so gorgeous but it is LONG.
> Hit me in a very unflattering spot....way below the buckle, so to speak.


 
:giggles: I didn't realize it was that long! 

Combining Magic with Vintage sounds lovely actually. I would love to see pics, too.


----------



## birkingirl

It really depends on your height. On me the Magic sits above my belly button. The downside is that I can't wear regular vintage 10 motifs because they look silly on me. I wonder if VCA would be willing to shorten the Magic since they are willing to lengthen things.

By the way, my necklace doesn't have any hanging hanging motifs that are not connected on either side. I know that the Magic bracelets have one large hanging motif but this is not the case with the necklace.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

There's a 6 motif magic that looks similar to the bracelet worn with the vintage. I used to have all 4 but kept the YG and WG long and only the 6 motif in WG. I do have the bracelet so I will try it and post pics.


----------



## Suzie

Hi Ladies, well after a very, very long flight I am back in Australia.

I took my turquoise necklace with me to the store and unfortunately the turquoise in the matching bracelet was too dark so it was no use getting it as I would not have been able to add to the 20 motif. The earings were also too dark so I ended up getting the turquoise WG with a little diamond in the middle.

They had so much inventory at the Las Vegas store, it was nice to browse around and see all of the amazing pieces.

I have to go and have a nanna nap now as I am so, so jet-lagged.


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies, well after a very, very long flight I am back in Australia.
> 
> I took my turquoise necklace with me to the store and unfortunately the turquoise in the matching bracelet was too dark so it was no use getting it as I would not have been able to add to the 20 motif. The earings were also too dark so I ended up getting the turquoise WG with a little diamond in the middle.
> 
> They had so much inventory at the Las Vegas store, it was nice to browse around and see all of the amazing pieces.
> 
> I have to go and have a nanna nap now as I am so, so jet-lagged.


 
Suzie, glad you got back safe, sorry the tourqs didn't match.  Which LV did you go to?  Palazzo or CityCentre or both?


----------



## Suzie

Hi Brennamom, I didn't know that there were 2 stores, I went to the one in the Crystal centre.


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Hi Brennamom, I didn't know that there were 2 stores, I went to the one in the Crystal centre.


 
Yes, it is in the shops at Palazzo.  I found it by accident when I was there in June...sorry you didn't know, they might have had a better tourquoise match...

OT, did your DH have a good milestone birthday?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> There's a 6 motif magic that looks similar to the bracelet worn with the vintage. I used to have all 4 but kept the YG and WG long and only the 6 motif in WG. I do have the bracelet so I will try it and post pics.



ooooooooooooooh


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom said:


> Yes, it is in the shops at Palazzo.  I found it by accident when I was there in June...sorry you didn't know, they might have had a better tourquoise match...
> 
> OT, did your DH have a good milestone birthday?


 
Never mind, that is the way things go, the ring is cute though.

Hubby 50th was good, we explored New York and had a nice dinner.


----------



## livey77

Does Van Cleef and Arpels make a red coral alhambra collection?


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> Never mind, that is the way things go, the ring is cute though.
> 
> Hubby 50th was good, we explored New York and had a nice dinner.


 
That's great Suzie.  That was most important!



livey77 said:


> Does Van Cleef and Arpels make a red coral alhambra collection?


 
IIRC, they did way back in the day but no longer.  Red Coral is endangered and even Tiffany has signed a directive to no longer use it.


----------



## livey77

Brennamom said:


> That's great Suzie.  That was most important!
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, they did way back in the day but no longer.  Red Coral is endangered and even Tiffany has signed a directive to no longer use it.




Thanks.  Do you know if it looks similar to Camelian?


----------



## Brennamom

livey77 said:


> Thanks. Do you know if it looks similar to Camelian?


 
No, it was more red than orange.


----------



## livey77

Does the Red Coral Alhambra look similar to Camelian?  Thanks.


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> I picked up my TE necklace last night, so I thought I'd wearing YG today... I love the way it looks on me, but it will take some getting used to since I usually only wear WG.
> 
> So, here's the collection...
> TE necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE and YG bracelets w/my RG love cuff (I'm wearing my trinity ring that's not in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies, that I wear w/everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivoli earrings





absolutely a good collection you got right there!  how you like TE with YG compare to other jewelry you have in WG?


----------



## ghoztz

geminigal1 said:


> a few more photos with miss frivole




every single piece of jewelry you have is simply stunning!  plus, your Gucci top look amazing on you.  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Brennamom

livey77 said:


> Does the Red Coral Alhambra look similar to Camelian? Thanks.


 
See my answer above...(oops, changed pages.  I answered your first question...)


----------



## perleegirl

for those of you that have both, Cartier diamond LOVE bracelet, and VCA diamond Perlee bracelet, is the Cartier thicker? More substantial? I love the look of the Perlee, but wonder if the LOVE, with 4 dia, is stronger and more durable for everyday wear.


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> for those of you that have both, Cartier diamond LOVE bracelet, and VCA diamond Perlee bracelet, is the Cartier thicker? More substantial? I love the look of the Perlee, but wonder if the LOVE, with 4 dia, is stronger and more durable for everyday wear.



Do you mean the all pave one? That one is definitely thicker! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous...

If you mean the ones with diamonds instead of screwhead marks, it is probably a little thicker - it is probably more durable for everyday wear but I don't see either being that delicate.


----------



## Hermesaholic

kat99 said:


> Do you mean the all pave one? That one is definitely thicker! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous...
> 
> If you mean the ones with diamonds instead of screwhead marks, it is probably a little thicker - it is probably more durable for everyday wear but I don't see either being that delicate.




I dont have either but I have seen, held and tried on both.  The Cartier is thicker but the perlee is very substantial and a little bigger and more bangl-y and comfortable in my opinion


----------



## perleegirl

THANKS Katt99 and Hermesaholic. The Perlee is beautiful, and very comfortable.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

As promised....


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> As promised....


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> As promised....


 
Hey J., what is that second picture?  It's a bracelet with another piece attached?

Love your magic 6 motif necklace of course.


----------



## fendibbag

*ALLinTHEbag*  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sjunky13

I have been trying to stay away from this thread! Wow some lovely things!
Is anyone still buying after the increase? I am craving a new peice.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> I have been trying to stay away from this thread! Wow some lovely things!
> Is anyone still buying after the increase? I am craving a new peice.



yes--i love the stuff and it holds its value pretty well


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> yes--i love the stuff and it holds its value pretty well


 What did you get?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> Hey J., what is that second picture?  It's a bracelet with another piece attached?
> 
> Love your magic 6 motif necklace of course.



It's the magic bracelet with 5 motif bracelet attached. Slightly different look than the 6 motif. Someone posted that they wondered what it would look like. Not bad.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

fendibbag said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*  Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! Love all the magic pieces!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have a comparison of the old yg alhambra compared to the new yg alhambra?  I have searched and can't find a direct comparison.  
Also, is anybody STILL WAITING on a purchase made before the price increase??


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Is anyone still buying after the increase?




I've still got to pay off the things I bought pre-increase!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I've still got to pay off the things I bought pre-increase!


 haha! I know, but you got many beauties.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sbelle said:


> I've still got to pay off the things I bought pre-increase!


 
LOL!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Smoothoprter said:


> LOL!


Diamond VCA pieces:  do you wear them during the daytime with casual clothing or to work?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see this little beauty on AFF? If I only had an extra $18,000!!


----------



## sbelle

^I was thinking the same thing.  Also, thinking that I don't think one of those necklaces is in my future.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Diamond VCA pieces:  do you wear them during the daytime with casual clothing or to work?



Definitely. I think it is so cool to wear diamonds of any kind with casual clothing. It's like wearing a croc or ostrich birkin with casual clothing. They can compliment each other very well.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have a comparison of the old yg alhambra compared to the new yg alhambra? I have searched and can't find a direct comparison.
> Also, is anybody STILL WAITING on a purchase made before the price increase??


 
I posted a picture a while ago. If you go to Betteridge you'll see the new style. The old style was still showing on London's site. I'll try to post a pic later.

I am still waiting on my 10 motif YG/MOP necklace. It's being lengthened. Also waiting on my YG/Turq earrings. Those had to be custom ordered. Yep still paying off 2 pieces with NM 12 month no interest. After that I may consider venturing into some WG pieces. I have been wearing my Yurman pieces lately and think a few WG pieces might be nice.


----------



## Lharding

beachy10 said:


> I posted a picture a while ago. If you go to Betteridge you'll see the new style. The old style was still showing on London's site. I'll try to post a pic later.



Old price too!  The new price is $22,700 for the bracelet.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

HermesNewbie said:


> Did anyone see this little beauty on AFF? If I only had an extra $18,000!!


I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway.  I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.    I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

There is an Antique and Estate Jewelry Show at the Metropolitan Pav. this weekend in NYC. Please tell me someone will go and snap up any VCA?
I wish I could get away....
http://www.newyorkantiquejewelryandwatchshow.com/


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway.  I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.    I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.



I remember the malachite necklace -- such a stunning piece!


----------



## pond23

ALLinTHEbag said:


> *I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. *They offer Layaway.  I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.    I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.



^ I saw that necklace on AFF! I am so glad you were the lucky customer to purchase it!  It is so beautiful. I wish they would make the green malachite a permanent part of the Vintage Alhambra collection.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway.  I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.    I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.



I may know of one more malachite (Boutique) if anyone is interested...


----------



## Hermesaholic

http://jewelry.1stdibs.com/jewelry_item_detail.php?id=41947 

WOW!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Where??



Brennamom said:


> I may know of one more malachite (Boutique) if anyone is interested...


----------



## Brennamom

Hermesaholic said:


> http://jewelry.1stdibs.com/jewelry_item_detail.php?id=41947
> 
> WOW!




Oh sh*t.  Does anyone know the damage, err, price?


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway. I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.  I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.


 
oops. ignore post.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> Oh sh*t.  Does anyone know the damage, err, price?



i am fraid to ask -- these are rare.............


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> http://jewelry.1stdibs.com/jewelry_item_detail.php?id=41947
> 
> WOW!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway.  I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.    I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. *They are both Lapis though.*



 *AiTb,* would you PM me with particulars of the Lapis ones???


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Brennamom said:


> Oh sh*t.  Does anyone know the damage, err, price?



28k.  I was told the last retail from VCA on it was 43k.

Edited to add that it's really not a bad price for such a rare piece.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> 28k.  I was told the last retail from VCA on it was 43k.
> 
> Edited to add that it's really not a bad price for such a rare piece.



Wow, so much more than the regular 20 motif! I love it, but not that much.


----------



## Brennamom

Cavalier Girl said:


> 28k.  I was told the last retail from VCA on it was 43k.
> 
> Edited to add that it's really not a bad price for such a rare piece.



Thanks CG!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.


----------



## Brennamom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.



Wow, I'm sooo DONE with them now...


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.




Again?!  I'm joining B'mom in the world of "so over them already."


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Again?!  I'm joining B'mom in the world of "so over them already."



Except, now we need a new drug...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.




thats nuts.  buy all pre-owned because the price of used goes up too


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Except, now we need a new drug...



I just hit up the Padma Lakshmi sample sale.  No shortage of drugs to choose from (at a discount from retail) here in the big city.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Again?!  I'm joining B'mom in the world of "so over them already."



I'm with you and B'mom, *Restricter!*  Luckily, I have pretty much what I really wanted, either in my possession or ordered at the old prices.  I'd still like a 20 motif Lapis, but haven't inquired to even see if they make it.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I just hit up the Padma Lakshmi sample sale.  No shortage of drugs to choose from (at a discount from retail) here in the big city.



OMG, I SAW that!  Wondered if you were going!


----------



## restricter

If the holiday pendant isn't priced into the stratosphere, I'd like one, simply cuz I'm a RG 'ho but if it's over $4k, fuhgeddaboudit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> thats nuts.  buy all pre-owned because the price of used goes up too



That's exactly right.  There was an Elizabeth Locke bracelet I coveted, but wouldn't pay retail for several years ago.  I saw it for resale recently, and it was still at retail!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> If the holiday pendant isn't priced into the stratosphere, I'd like one, simply cuz I'm a RG 'ho but if it's over $4k, fuhgeddaboudit.



The limited addition ones seem to really hold their value.  I saw the MOP breast cancer one sell for 5k on the bay.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> If the holiday pendant isn't priced into the stratosphere, I'd like one, simply cuz I'm a RG 'ho but if it's over $4k, fuhgeddaboudit.



You can buy it now but it won't ship till Nov.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> OMG, I SAW that!  Wondered if you were going!



Been there.  Done that.  Prices were 50-70% off retail.  It was good!!!   Reveal of haul here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/passionate-about-padma-lakshmi-jewelry-694584.html


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's exactly right.  There was an Elizabeth Locke bracelet I coveted, but wouldn't pay retail for several years ago.  I saw it for resale recently, and it was still at retail!



I noticed the day after the price increase just about every unsold Alhambra on eBay went up too!


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Been there.  Done that.  Prices were 50-70% off retail.  It was good!!!   Reveal of haul here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/passionate-about-padma-lakshmi-jewelry-694584.html



I would watch Top Chef and take note of her jewelry.  I thought it was cool but didn't know it was hers till later.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> You can buy it now but it won't ship till Nov.



But do we know a price?


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> I would watch Top Chef and take note of her jewelry.  I thought it was cool but didn't know it was hers till later.



Some of it may not have been.  She only started the line 2 years ago.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> But do we know a price?



I was told it would be around $2600, but don't take my word for it, since I was also told it was originally going to be Malachite.  I'll be near VCA in about 30 mins, I can ask...


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Some of it may not have been.  She only started the line 2 years ago.



True, TC has been on for longer than that.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> True, TC has been on for longer than that.



Here's the Racked review:  http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...nditioned_padma_by_padma_lakshi_sale.php#more


----------



## pond23

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.



^ Whaaaat? Corporate greed at its finest. Yikes!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> *AiTb,* would you PM me with particulars of the Lapis ones???




Just did.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pond23 said:


> ^ Whaaaat? Corporate greed at its finest. Yikes!


 

OMG no!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

restricter said:


> If the holiday pendant isn't priced into the stratosphere, I'd like one, simply cuz I'm a RG 'ho but if it's over $4k, fuhgeddaboudit.


  I am holding out for the earrings they are making for breast cancer this year. RG!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> The limited addition ones seem to really hold their value.  I saw the MOP breast cancer one sell for 5k on the bay.


I saw that. OMG, that is CRAZY!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I saw that. OMG, that is CRAZY!!!!



I know! I should have sold MINE there! But then you wouldn't have had it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> I know! I should have sold MINE there! But then you wouldn't have had it.


I know and I am SO grateful!  I will take good care of her. Your lotus beauties are TDF, btw.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What??





Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What's AFF?
I probably don't need to know......!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought a LE malachite necklace from AFF. They offer Layaway. I then added one that popped up into inventory at VCA(POST increase-OUCH) so I could connect them.  I think the VCA store has two more sitting in a vault if anyone is interested. They are both Lapis though.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> What's AFF?
> I probably don't need to know......!



Ann's Fabulous Finds. Online reseller. I know. I didn't need to know either..lol  Love/hate relationship since.


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, went to VCA at lunch.  Reg. SA with clients, had to talk to someone else.  She did mention an increase but declined to give a time frame.  Also confirmed that the x-mas piece was carnelian with diamond, declined to give me a price but said it would be on par with the ring currently available for $2800.  Said it wouldn't be available to purchase until it was physically in the boutique, which directly counters what NM and Vegas have said.  So, take it as you will....Sounds like they may hold it until after the next price increase...


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.


I visited one of the London stores today and was told that Uk prices are going up again in September, which leaves us in the UK with even less time to buy at existing prices.


----------



## Francesca1234

Does anyone know the price of this gold necklace?  And can you tell me what collection this is from. Thanks,


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll bet she has kelly bags, too.
Just great.....




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ann's Fabulous Finds. Online reseller. I know. I didn't need to know either..lol Love/hate relationship since.


----------



## restricter

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'll bet she has kelly bags, too.
> Just great.....



Uh, that would be Kaleidoplace or Hautegallery.  Not so much Ann's.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> Ok, went to VCA at lunch.  Reg. SA with clients, had to talk to someone else.  She did mention an increase but declined to give a time frame.  Also confirmed that the x-mas piece was carnelian with diamond, declined to give me a price but said it would be on par with the ring currently available for $2800.  Said it wouldn't be available to purchase until it was physically in the boutique, which directly counters what NM and Vegas have said.  So, take it as you will....Sounds like they may hold it until after the next price increase...



I don't know if this helps any but the lapis one from last Xmas was $3150.  Would carnelian be less expensive than lapis or would it probably not make a difference?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Uh, that would be Kaleidoplace or Hautegallery.  Not so much Ann's.



 *Restricter,* you're just being down-right mean to poor TxGG!


----------



## geminigal1

perleegirl said:


> Geminigal1: Yes! That is the watch I was referring to. LUV it! Thanks. Just curious, with such a fabulous collection, what is next on your wish list?



Hi Perleegirl, sorry for the late reply. Thanks for your comment. The next on my wish list is the Patek Philippe 7071. I'm been waiting patiently...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Francesca1234 said:


> Does anyone know the price of this gold necklace?  And can you tell me what collection this is from. Thanks,



Don't hold me to it, but I think it's a Byzantine necklace with charms added.


----------



## geminigal1

texasgirliegirl said:


> Geminigirl,
> Love that Gucci top!!!
> What is the fabric? Silk? Is it stretchy??
> Thanks, xoxo



Hi texasgirliegirl, I checked the label and it says 100% cotton. It's very thin and not very stretchy.


----------



## geminigal1

eye candy said:


> You have a gorgeous collection.  And you look amazing!  Very elegant and classy.  Do you have any favorite VCA earrings in your collection?  I am looking to purchase either socrates or small fleurette earrings in the near future for everyday wear but I couldn't decide.



Hi eye candy, my favorite everyday earrings are the socrate and the frivole. They are both very sweet and elegant. I hope that helps.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Don't hold me to it, but I think it's a Byzantine necklace with charms added.




YES--


----------



## geminigal1

jacoby said:


> Geminigal1, your collection is beautiful! May i ask if the single MOP clover pendant in WG is the magic alhambra? the size is just perfect !



Thanks jacoby. Yes the single MOP pendant is the magic alhambra.


----------



## jessi5786

another price increase??  pardon the language but fml..guess I can kiss my dream 20 motif necklaces, 5 motif bracelets, socrates, perlee, and frivole baubles goodbye..by the time I'm able to afford them I won't be able to stomach paying for them!!  I hope that putting this out in tpf-land helps me to actually believe it, instead of resorting to something drastic, like organ harvesting..

on another note VCA exchanged my bracelet, which in my absolute honest opinion is still less than perfect, but I give up and love it anyway..and my earrings should finally be here tomorrow.  I will update with pictures when I have everything.

love the eye candy ladies, keep it coming!!  I will live vicariously through you!!


----------



## sjunky13

That is sick , another increase. Even my SA said they are over saturated and might crash soon. They really shouldn't push it.

Things like this turn me off the brand. Same with Chanel. I still love Chanel. But I am super super picky with my bags now. I was buying a lot and slowed wayyy down.


----------



## rogicoco

geminigal1 said:


> a few more photos with miss frivole


I love your pearl necklace. Can you share who the designer is


----------



## sbelle

Francesca1234 said:


> Does anyone know the price of this gold necklace?  And can you tell me what collection this is from. Thanks,



It's the Byzantine Alhambra short necklace--Looks like yellow gold. The charms she is wearing on it have to be purchased separately.  Before the price increase the short necklace was around $6,100.  I don't know what it is now.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Don't hold me to it, but I think it's a Byzantine necklace with charms added.



Just saw your already answered this!   

We have to make sure we call it the Byzantine Alhambra though.  Remember what happened to me when I special ordered the white gold Byzantine Alhambra long necklace and VCA incorrectly thought I wanted the white gold Byzantine necklace.   I didn't know there was a Byzantine necklace until they sent it to me.  

The Byzantine necklace only has oval links while the Byzantine Alhambra alternates oval links with clover links.

I am still waiting for the Byzantine Alhambra necklace --which I paid for at the first of March.


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> That is sick , another increase. Even my SA said they are over saturated and might crash soon. They really shouldn't push it.
> 
> Things like this turn me off the brand. Same with Chanel. I still love Chanel. But I am super super picky with my bags now. I was buying a lot and slowed wayyy down.



I just started on this brand, so that means I should quit before getting too addicted.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> That is sick , another increase. Even my SA said *they are over saturated *and might crash soon. They really shouldn't push it.
> 
> Things like this turn me off the brand. Same with Chanel. I still love Chanel. But I am super super picky with my bags now. I was buying a lot and slowed wayyy down.




what does this mean??


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> I don't know if this helps any but the lapis one from last Xmas was $3150. Would carnelian be less expensive than lapis or would it probably not make a difference?


 
Yes, carnelian is a less precious semi-precious than lapis...


----------



## perleegirl

Geminigal1-  7071 is a VERY nice watch. I wear the Patek twenty-4. Hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## Bethc

With the price of gold hitting a record high, I'm sure they will raise prices again.  It's up significantly in just a few months.


----------



## Brennamom

Bethc said:


> With the price of gold hitting a record high, I'm sure they will raise prices again. It's up significantly in just a few months.


 
That's exactly what the SA said....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> With the price of gold hitting a record high, I'm sure they will raise prices again.  It's up significantly in just a few months.



Yes, that's true.  But, the amount they're raising prices isn't proportionate to the amount of gold used in most of their products.....particularly, the Alhambra line.  Gold has gone up appx. 20 to 25% in the last 6 months, but it's only one component of what makes up their jewelry.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

geminigal1 said:


> Hi Perleegirl, sorry for the late reply. Thanks for your comment. *The next on my wish list is the Patek Philippe 7071.* I'm been waiting patiently...



Whoa!  Now, that's a serious watch!  Here's hoping the time passes quickly, *GG1.*


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, that's true.  But, the amount they're raising prices isn't proportionate to the amount of gold used in most of their products.....particularly, the Alhambra line.  Gold has gone up appx. 20 to 25% in the last 6 months, but it's only one component of what makes up their jewelry.




AND all existing inventory and in production pieces are/were made with "cheaper" materials. not to mention these large companies buy raw materials in huge quantities to hedge.  price increases that are actually labor and raw materials related are done over periods of years.  perishables require more short term price adjustments. i.e these increases are solely profit driven


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> AND all existing inventory and in production pieces are/were made with "cheaper" materials. not to mention these large companies buy raw materials in huge quantities to hedge.  price increases that are actually labor and raw materials related are done over periods of years.  perishables require more short term price adjustments. i.e these increases are solely profit driven



Exactly!


----------



## Brennamom

I thought then, and still think, that it is an exercise in exclusivity...i.e. let's weed out the middle and only cater to the top.  Am I being paranoid?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> I thought then, and still think, that it is an exercise in exclusivity...i.e. let's weed out the middle and only cater to the top.  Am I being paranoid?



no not at all.  there isnt enough consumers at the top to sustain the brand.  for example: hermes makes 90% of their profit on fragrance and scarves. VCA NEEDS a lot of people who can spend $5000.  They are going to price themselves out of the broadest segment of the market


----------



## eye candy

geminigal1 said:


> Hi eye candy, my favorite everyday earrings are the socrate and the frivole. They are both very sweet and elegant. I hope that helps.



Do you have any modelling pic?    I'd love to see it.  I don't see any here in tPF.


----------



## jacoby

thanks geminigal1!  your collection is lovely!


----------



## geminigal1

rogicoco said:


> I love your pearl necklace. Can you share who the designer is



Hi rogicoco, the pearl necklace is from Bulgari Lucea collection.


----------



## geminigal1

perleegirl said:


> Geminigal1-  7071 is a VERY nice watch. I wear the Patek twenty-4. Hope you don't have to wait much longer.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Whoa!  Now, that's a serious watch!  Here's hoping the time passes quickly, *GG1.*



Thanks perleegirl and Cavalier Girl. I tried the 7071 with white dial and turned it down. I'm waiting for the one with black dial. Hopefully it will be on my wrist soon


----------



## geminigal1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, that's true. But, the amount they're raising prices isn't proportionate to the amount of gold used in most of their products.....particularly, the Alhambra line. Gold has gone up appx. 20 to 25% in the last 6 months, but it's only one component of what makes up their jewelry.





Hermesaholic said:


> AND all existing inventory and in production pieces are/were made with "cheaper" materials. not to mention these large companies buy raw materials in huge quantities to hedge.  price increases that are actually labor and raw materials related are done over periods of years.  perishables require more short term price adjustments. i.e these increases are solely profit driven



Good points Cavalier Girl and Hermesaholic! Can't agree more!!


----------



## geminigal1

eye candy said:


> Do you have any modelling pic?    I'd love to see it.  I don't see any here in tPF.



Sorry eye candy, I couldn't find any good modeling photos. They all look too small from a distance. I'm sure you can find some good images if you try googling them.


----------



## neenabengal

I'll take two said:


> I visited one of the London stores today and was told that Uk prices are going up again in September, which leaves us in the UK with even less time to buy at existing prices.



I cant believe all of these price rises!!!  I was in london yesterday and the SA never said anything about price rises - mind you, with there recently already having a price rise, I never thought to ask if there would be ANOTHER!!  

I very nearly bought the sweet necklace RG carnelian clover but backed out at the last minute because I also fell in love with the turquoise vintage necklace - I couldnt decide which one to get (the sweet I could afford, the vintage would need a bit more saving).... but at this rate, I wont be able to afford either!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks.
That top is gorgeous..wish it was still available 


geminigal1 said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl, I checked the label and it says 100% cotton. It's very thin and not very stretchy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are all so funny!!!
I am waiting for just one more podium order to arrive (another kelly, of course)and then I am DONE...LOL



Cavalier Girl said:


> *Restricter,* you're just being down-right mean to poor TxGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well, this is better than having a sale for VCA...if they want to clear out all inventory, they riase the prices...and we all rush out to buy everything.



Hermesaholic said:


> AND all existing inventory and in production pieces are/were made with "cheaper" materials. not to mention these large companies buy raw materials in huge quantities to hedge. price increases that are actually labor and raw materials related are done over periods of years. perishables require more short term price adjustments. i.e these increases are solely profit driven


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, that's true.  But, the amount they're raising prices isn't proportionate to the amount of gold used in most of their products.....particularly, the Alhambra line.  Gold has gone up appx. 20 to 25% in the last 6 months, but it's only one component of what makes up their jewelry.



So, I took my new chalcedony back to the store because it is an inch shorter than my other two 10 motifs(both within six months). When you compare it, the motifs aren't even spaced the same as the older ones and the chain links are smaller. Tells me that they are getting skimpy on the chain they use. Charging more and giving less. Not happy.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> no not at all.  there isnt enough consumers at the top to sustain the brand.  for example: hermes makes 90% of their profit on fragrance and scarves. VCA NEEDS a lot of people who can spend $5000.  They are going to price themselves out of the broadest segment of the market


SO true!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'll bet she has kelly bags, too.
> Just great.....


Yes, she gets Hermes in all the time. I know. It's crazy.


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, this is better than having a sale for VCA...if they want to clear out all inventory, they riase the prices...and we all rush out to buy everything.



I know it kind of makes me really mad. It IS better than a sale. We are all trained to actually think we are getting a deal at the OLD price ... my SA said things were FLYING out of the Naples store in anticipation of the increase. 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, I took my new chalcedony back to the store because it is an inch shorter than my other two 10 motifs(both within six months). When you compare it, the motifs aren't even spaced the same as the older ones and the chain links are smaller. Tells me that they are getting skimpy on the chain they use. Charging more and giving less. Not happy.



That's horrible! I think you should complain to their head office if you can. What did they say when you brought it back? Did they take it back? 

Not only are they not as carefully made it seems but they are cutting back on the free adjustments (extra chain lengths etc). They charged me $300 to lengthen my sweet necklaces (2) from 15 inches to 19 inches.   I guess it was less than I was originally quoted ($200 per inch after the 2 complimentary inches) - but seriously what adult wears a 15 inch long chain???


----------



## surfergirljen

Hermesaholic said:


> no not at all.  there isnt enough consumers at the top to sustain the brand.  for example: hermes makes 90% of their profit on fragrance and scarves. VCA NEEDS a lot of people who can spend $5000.  They are going to price themselves out of the broadest segment of the market



And I really hope they are reading this (and their sister brand Cartier) because you're so right - at some point it just becomes too much to pay $2500 for a small single motif (I think the turquoise is almost $3,000 now if not more? I cannot stomach paying that!)  or $5900 now (?!!!) for a white gold plain love bracelet??!! I really wanted the yellow gold with half diamonds but it was TWICE the price to add 6 tiny tiny diamonds - I mean at some point it just doesn't make sense and simply is not doable.  Most of us here (with a few lucky exceptions!) FEEL a $5,000 price tag and when we spend that on a Love bracelet for example feel like okay, we've bought something really exclusive and lovely and everlasting - but at what point will people say that is simply too much for what it is - a gold bangle? I wonder...


----------



## Bethc

^^ I totally agree... I keep telling myself that unless they come out with some LE piece that I "have" to buy, I'm done.  If there are enough of us saying the same thing, then they're losing a lot of their current client base.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> And I really hope they are reading this (and their sister brand Cartier) because you're so right - at some point it just becomes too much to pay $2500 for a small single motif (I think the turquoise is almost $3,000 now if not more? I cannot stomach paying that!) or $5900 now (?!!!) for a white gold plain love bracelet??!! I really wanted the yellow gold with half diamonds but it was TWICE the price to add 6 tiny tiny diamonds - I mean at some point it just doesn't make sense and simply is not doable. Most of us here (with a few lucky exceptions!) FEEL a $5,000 price tag and when we spend that on a Love bracelet for example feel like okay, we've bought something really exclusive and lovely and everlasting - but at what point will people say that is simply too much for what it is - a gold bangle? I wonder...


 I agree with all of this, I returned my turquoise sweet bracelet because it had a visible airline when worn, I could see my skin through the motif! and for almost 1500.00 CDN the quality needs to reflect the price being charged. I understand that the costs of materials is rising, but working in the industry really puts costs of materials versus retail prices into perspective. I paid the old price (5200) for my love bracelet but at the new price almost 6K! I could not justify my purchase anymore, the prices are becoming outrageous and as ALLINTHEBAG stated they are starting to outprice themselves from themost lucrative markets! it will be interesting to see what happens with prices in 2, 3 or 5 years time...will the increases keep coming or will these brands eventually see a loss of sales???


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> I know it kind of makes me really mad. It IS better than a sale. We are all trained to actually think we are getting a deal at the OLD price ... my SA said things were FLYING out of the Naples store in anticipation of the increase.
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrible! I think you should complain to their head office if you can. What did they say when you brought it back? Did they take it back?
> 
> Not only are they not as carefully made it seems but they are cutting back on the free adjustments (extra chain lengths etc). They charged me $300 to lengthen my sweet necklaces (2) from 15 inches to 19 inches.   I guess it was less than I was originally quoted ($200 per inch after the 2 complimentary inches) - but seriously what adult wears a 15 inch long chain???



I had the SA take a pic. He thinks they may not exchange it because the new serial number would be after the price increase so he thinks they would lengthen it. It's crazy though. Never happened before and makes me seriously wonder if their QC was out that day.


----------



## J`adore LV

Hi,

I was a Tiffany gal for the longest time, but nothing in their latest collections spark my interest.  And now I'm looking into VCA!  I absolutely love the Alhambra Vintage yg & black onyx pendant necklace, Alhambra yg & black onyx ring, the Sweet Alhambra collection--it's so cute---and the Perlee collection!

Has anyone purchased anything Perlee?  thoughts on this line?  And if you can please post some modeling pics? I'm going to Paris in August, and I'm planning to buy something, maybe a rose gold perlee ring or a necklace.  I'm still deciding.  It's just too bad that in my city, there's only one jewelry store that carries VCA, but they don't carry that much. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

J`adore LV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a Tiffany gal for the longest time, but nothing in their latest collections spark my interest.  And now I'm looking into VCA!  I absolutely love the Alhambra Vintage yg & black onyx pendant necklace, Alhambra yg & black onyx ring, the Sweet Alhambra collection--it's so cute---and the Perlee collection!
> 
> Has anyone purchased anything Perlee?  thoughts on this line?  And if you can please post some modeling pics? I'm going to Paris in August, and I'm planning to buy something, maybe a rose gold perlee ring or a necklace.  I'm still deciding.  It's just too bad that in my city, there's only one jewelry store that carries VCA, but they don't carry that much.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Here are two perlee items; perlee diamond alhambra band and perlee small hoops (both in WG). I also own the same hoops in RG and the small stacking bands in both WG and RG.


----------



## lubird217

I'm feeling a little done with VCA too. The price increases are getting out of hand and unless something stumbles on my lap in a vintage market with room for negotiation, I'm not pursuing it. 

Im refocusing on other things...


----------



## Brennamom

lubird217 said:


> I'm feeling a little done with VCA too. The price increases are getting out of hand and unless something stumbles on my lap in a vintage market with room for negotiation, I'm not pursuing it.
> 
> Im refocusing on other things...



Exactly!  Don't they realize that they are pushing us to aftermarket and/or (gasp!) EB or gray?


----------



## restricter

surfergirljen said:


> I know it kind of makes me really mad. It IS better than a sale. We are all trained to actually think we are getting a deal at the OLD price ... my SA said things were FLYING out of the Naples store in anticipation of the increase.
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrible! I think you should complain to their head office if you can. What did they say when you brought it back? Did they take it back?
> 
> Not only are they not as carefully made it seems but they are cutting back on the free adjustments (extra chain lengths etc). They charged me $300 to lengthen my sweet necklaces (2) from 15 inches to 19 inches.   I guess it was less than I was originally quoted ($200 per inch after the 2 complimentary inches) - *but seriously what adult wears a 15 inch long chain???*



Hi, that would be me - 5'2" and maybe 100lbs.  Anything longer doesn't look flattering.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> Hi, that would be me - 5'2" and maybe 100lbs.  Anything longer doesn't look flattering.


----------



## darkangel07760

That's horrible! I think you should complain to their head office if you can. What did they say when you brought it back? Did they take it back? 

Not only are they not as carefully made it seems but they are cutting back on the free adjustments (extra chain lengths etc). They charged me $300 to lengthen my sweet necklaces (2) from 15 inches to 19 inches.   I guess it was less than I was originally quoted ($200 per inch after the 2 complimentary inches) - but seriously what adult wears a 15 inch long chain???[/QUOTE]

\I wear a 14 to 14.5" inch chain!  hee hee but I have a 13 inch neck, so that's why.  I also can't wear anything long and dangly in my job, I run around so much I would break it!  
But seriously... this charging for eveything business is getting old, real fast.  When a customer buys a pice of jewelry from VCA, no matter the price point, everyone should be treated equally!  Finis.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> And I really hope they are reading this (and their sister brand Cartier) because you're so right - at some point it just becomes too much to pay $2500 for a small single motif (I think the turquoise is almost $3,000 now if not more? I cannot stomach paying that!)  or $5900 now (?!!!) for a white gold plain love bracelet??!! I really wanted the yellow gold with half diamonds but it was TWICE the price to add 6 tiny tiny diamonds - I mean at some point it just doesn't make sense and simply is not doable.  Most of us here (with a few lucky exceptions!) FEEL a $5,000 price tag and when we spend that on a Love bracelet for example feel like okay, we've bought something really exclusive and lovely and everlasting - but at what point will people say that is simply too much for what it is - a gold bangle? I wonder...


 
First off I had NO clue that Cartier and VCA were "related".  Good to know, thank you surfergirljen!
Second, I am astonished at the price that the Cartier love bracelet has gone up to.  i was peeved that I had to buy my SO's at full price, but we had made a couple of attempts online and I was losing money in the process of trying to save money, so  I bought his in March.  Luckily I had the Cartier red card, and that has helped alot.  I will have it paid off within the year to avoid interest.
But at a cost.  I take alot out of my paycheck to pay for it.  These bracelets are VERY important to us, so I do not reget it, but WOWZA.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I agree with all of this, I returned my turquoise sweet bracelet because it had a visible airline when worn, I could see my skin through the motif! and for almost 1500.00 CDN the quality needs to reflect the price being charged. I understand that the costs of materials is rising, but working in the industry really puts costs of materials versus retail prices into perspective. I paid the old price (5200) for my love bracelet but at the new price almost 6K! I could not justify my purchase anymore, the prices are becoming outrageous and as ALLINTHEBAG stated they are starting to outprice themselves from themost lucrative markets! it will be interesting to see what happens with prices in 2, 3 or 5 years time...will the increases keep coming or will these brands eventually see a loss of sales???


 
OMG are you serious?  With all that money you spent, and there was a CRACK?  What is the point of shelling out all this money for cracked jewelry???


----------



## darkangel07760

J`adore LV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a Tiffany gal for the longest time, but nothing in their latest collections spark my interest.  And now I'm looking into VCA!  I absolutely love the Alhambra Vintage yg & black onyx pendant necklace, Alhambra yg & black onyx ring, the Sweet Alhambra collection--it's so cute---and the Perlee collection!
> 
> Has anyone purchased anything Perlee?  thoughts on this line?  And if you can please post some modeling pics? I'm going to Paris in August, and I'm planning to buy something, maybe a rose gold perlee ring or a necklace.  I'm still deciding.  It's just too bad that in my city, there's only one jewelry store that carries VCA, but they don't carry that much.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


 
I have always been a Tiffany girl too, but I have everything I want.  For now.  LAtely, nothing has really been grabbing my attention.
The perlee collection is stunning!
OMG that would be so beautiful to go into their shop in France!  If you check the reference forum for VCA, I noticed someone has posted a PErlee ring.  It is post #308. Hope that helps!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are two perlee items; perlee diamond alhambra band and perlee small hoops (both in WG). I also own the same hoops in RG and the small stacking bands in both WG and RG.


 
LOVE your Perlee ring!!!


----------



## Brennamom

darkangel07760 said:


> OMG are you serious?  With all that money you spent, and there was a CRACK?  What is the point of shelling out all this money for cracked jewelry???



DA, I think by "airline" she meant the stone didn't fit flush to the setting.  I did the same thing, thinking "hairline" but when she said she could see skin I read it again and got it.  Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought that


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> OMG are you serious? With all that money you spent, and there was a CRACK? What is the point of shelling out all this money for cracked jewelry???


 it wasn't a crack, but the motif didn't fit into the casing that well so there was a gap between the butterfly's wing and the white gold casing. I could see my skin when I wore it through the motif, I returned it and the SA said the same thing, she could definitely see the airline and at that point I had already waited 5 weeks for it to come in, so instead of re-ordering it I just returned it and bought another bracelet instead!


----------



## darkangel07760

Brennamom said:


> DA, I think by "airline" she meant the stone didn't fit flush to the setting.  I did the same thing, thinking "hairline" but when she said she could see skin I read it again and got it.  Glad to see I wasn't the only one who thought that


 
lol oops you are right!


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> it wasn't a crack, but the motif didn't fit into the casing that well so there was a gap between the butterfly's wing and the white gold casing. I could see my skin when I wore it through the motif, I returned it and the SA said the same thing, she could definitely see the airline and at that point I had already waited 5 weeks for it to come in, so instead of re-ordering it I just returned it and bought another bracelet instead!


 
I get it now!  And wow still... these pieces are alot of money!  I am glad that you did what you did.  Hopefully VCA will start getting the message?


----------



## sjunky13

I do not want to hear it is beacuse of raw cost materials. That is simpley not true. Thank god I have an honest SA that tells me it is because of how popular it is now and they want to hit high saturation. They want to make money and lots of it. 
Only thing is, this might backfire. I won't buy a bracelet I just bought for 2600 that is now 5k. LMAO. 
I didn't do it with Chanel. I won't with VCA. I may get something extra special. But at these prices, my rose colored glasses tend to come off quick.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> I get it now! And wow still... these pieces are alot of money! I am glad that you did what you did. Hopefully VCA will start getting the message?


I know huh? I tried to ignore the quality issue at first and just enjoy it but I couldnt, I had to bring it back. when I had these quality issues no one on tpf was having issues with quality so I felt like it was just me lol, but now I see more and more issues coming to surface.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> I do not want to hear it is beacuse of raw cost materials. That is simpley not true. Thank god I have an honest SA that tells me it is because of how popular it is now and they want to hit high saturation. They want to make money and lots of it.
> Only thing is, this might backfire. *I won't buy a bracelet I just bought for 2600 that is now 5k.* LMAO.
> I didn't do it with Chanel. I won't with VCA. I may get something extra special. But at these prices, my rose colored glasses tend to come off quick.


 
Ditto that. I am no fool either. I start thinking what else I can buy for $5K... hot tub, remodel my house, new furniture, trip to Europe and I focus my money elsewhere.


----------



## surfergirljen

Brennamom said:


>



HAHAHA! Well you are very lucky!  I wish - I hate even 16 inches on me, have everything lengthened to 18 or 19!


----------



## surfergirljen

beachy10 said:


> Ditto that. I am no fool either. I start thinking what else I can buy for $5K... hot tub, remodel my house, new furniture, trip to Europe and I focus my money elsewhere.



Exactly!!! Just knowing that something WAS that much less 3 years ago and is now fully 200% more expensive is just too annoying. 

Thanks for posting that honest response from your SA! Kind of sad....


----------



## lubird217

surfergirljen said:


> HAHAHA! Well you are very lucky!  I wish - I hate even 16 inches on me, have everything lengthened to 18 or 19!



me too! i have to go long. im envious of short necklaces - seems like so much comes in 16.


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> That's horrible! I think you should complain to their head office if you can. What did they say when you brought it back? Did they take it back?
> 
> Not only are they not as carefully made it seems but they are cutting back on the free adjustments (extra chain lengths etc). They charged me $300 to lengthen my sweet necklaces (2) from 15 inches to 19 inches.   I guess it was less than I was originally quoted ($200 per inch after the 2 complimentary inches) - but seriously what adult wears a 15 inch long chain???


 
\I wear a 14 to 14.5" inch chain!  hee hee but I have a 13 inch neck, so that's why.  I also can't wear anything long and dangly in my job, I run around so much I would break it!  
But seriously... this charging for eveything business is getting old, real fast.  When a customer buys a pice of jewelry from VCA, no matter the price point, everyone should be treated equally!  Finis.[/QUOTE]

Wow another tiny neck!  I don't think I have a particularly large neck (LOL!) but HATE turtlenecks, collars, anything around my neck (apparently cord was around my neck when born, my mom blames this as I've hated things close to my neck since I was little!) ... that Britney Spears look (she ALWAYS has a choker on) makes me so uncomfortable! I like it to hang down a bit. Hopefully my kids won't pull my chains off!  

Just so everyone knows too, Tiffany's will lengthen ANYTHING for free, any length (at least in "fine jewelry"). They lengthened my yellow diamond and my DBTY twice for free... they added safety chains to my two tennis bracelets for free, shortened another chain for free - I know lots of people have had issues with Tiffany's too but THAT is customer service!! Is that really too much to expect at these prices??



darkangel07760 said:


> OMG are you serious?  With all that money you spent, and there was a CRACK?  What is the point of shelling out all this money for cracked jewelry???



I am really tempted to forward this entire thread to my SA (although I'm sure they are fully aware of it!)... maybe if they read this they'd give their heads a good shake. SO disappointing!!! Seriously - I bought, returned, (and just bought again) the Sweet butterfly necklace because the first time I bought it I sat at home thinking how can this TINY thing cost THIS MUCH... but for that tiny thing to not even be made well? REALLY disappointing. I would have no qualms at all sending something back - feel like I should go up and check my lotus earrings over thoroughly!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

surfergirljen said:


> \I wear a 14 to 14.5" inch chain!  hee hee but I have a 13 inch neck, so that's why.  I also can't wear anything long and dangly in my job, I run around so much I would break it!
> But seriously... this charging for eveything business is getting old, real fast.  When a customer buys a pice of jewelry from VCA, no matter the price point, everyone should be treated equally!  Finis.








Wow another tiny neck!  I don't think I have a particularly large neck (LOL!) but HATE turtlenecks, collars, anything around my neck (apparently cord was around my neck when born, my mom blames this as I've hated things close to my neck since I was little!) ... that Britney Spears look (she ALWAYS has a choker on) makes me so uncomfortable! I like it to hang down a bit. Hopefully my kids won't pull my chains off!  

Just so everyone knows too, Tiffany's will lengthen ANYTHING for free, any length (at least in "fine jewelry"). They lengthened my yellow diamond and my DBTY twice for free... they added safety chains to my two tennis bracelets for free, shortened another chain for free - I know lots of people have had issues with Tiffany's too but THAT is customer service!! Is that really too much to expect at these prices??



I am really tempted to forward this entire thread to my SA (although I'm sure they are fully aware of it!)... maybe if they read this they'd give their heads a good shake. SO disappointing!!! Seriously - I bought, returned, (and just bought again) the Sweet butterfly necklace because the first time I bought it I sat at home thinking how can this TINY thing cost THIS MUCH... but for that tiny thing to not even be made well? REALLY disappointing. I would have no qualms at all sending something back - feel like I should go up and check my lotus earrings over thoroughly!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> Exactly!!! Just knowing that something WAS that much less 3 years ago and is now fully 200% more expensive is just too annoying.
> 
> Thanks for posting that honest response from your SA! Kind of sad....



Jen, you need to change your siggy to "that's a lot to spend on VCA, so I stopped!"


----------



## surfergirljen

Brennamom said:


> Jen, you need to change your siggy to "that's a lot to spend on VCA, so I stopped!"



AH HAHAHAHAHA!!! Maybe I WILL!  Or "That's a lot to spend on VCA, so I went back to Tiffany's!"


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


>


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


>


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> LOVE your Perlee ring!!!


Thank you! I am with everyone though and think my VCA days are long gone. I just cannot justify the prices for pieces that are just not the same quality anymore. Even my SA was shocked and did not know what to say when I brought my chalcedony in. Maybe if we all go on a ban :ban:they will get a clue?


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> AH HAHAHAHAHA!!! Maybe I WILL!  Or "That's a lot to spend on VCA, so I went back to Tiffany's!"



What worries me, is that my bad habits have been progressive....where am I to go now? Harry Winston?  E. Locke? Verdura? (shuuuders...)


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> \I wear a 14 to 14.5" inch chain! hee hee but I have a 13 inch neck, so that's why. I also can't wear anything long and dangly in my job, I run around so much I would break it!
> But seriously... this charging for eveything business is getting old, real fast. When a customer buys a pice of jewelry from VCA, no matter the price point, everyone should be treated equally! Finis.


 
Wow another tiny neck!  I don't think I have a particularly large neck (LOL!) but HATE turtlenecks, collars, anything around my neck (apparently cord was around my neck when born, my mom blames this as I've hated things close to my neck since I was little!) ... that Britney Spears look (she ALWAYS has a choker on) makes me so uncomfortable! I like it to hang down a bit. Hopefully my kids won't pull my chains off!  

*Just so everyone knows too, Tiffany's will lengthen ANYTHING for free, any length (at least in "fine jewelry"). They lengthened my yellow diamond and my DBTY twice for free... they added safety chains to my two tennis bracelets for free, shortened another chain for free - I know lots of people have had issues with Tiffany's too but THAT is customer service!! Is that really too much to expect at these prices??*



I am really tempted to forward this entire thread to my SA (although I'm sure they are fully aware of it!)... maybe if they read this they'd give their heads a good shake. SO disappointing!!! Seriously - I bought, returned, (and just bought again) the Sweet butterfly necklace because the first time I bought it I sat at home thinking how can this TINY thing cost THIS MUCH... but for that tiny thing to not even be made well? REALLY disappointing. I would have no qualms at all sending something back - feel like I should go up and check my lotus earrings over thoroughly!!![/QUOTE]

 tiffany will lengthen for free? I just added an inch to my dbty platium bracelet and was charged $50, i'm also going to bring my new necklace in and have it lengthened to 19" I think. the 16" is driving me bonkers. should I mention that I heard it's free?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> AH HAHAHAHAHA!!! Maybe I WILL!  Or "That's a lot to spend on VCA, so I went back to Tiffany's!"


Yep, I think so too. Tiffany's will do anything for a customer if you ask. I have had them add a safety to a tennis bracelet, shorten a bracelet(they gave me back the links), change a clasp, etc. VCA needs to take a lesson...


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you! I am with everyone though and think my VCA days are long gone. I just cannot justify the prices for pieces that are just not the same quality anymore. Even my SA was shocked and did not know what to say when I brought my chalcedony in. Maybe if we all go on a ban :ban:they will get a clue?


I doubt it. As long as there is this...






They will be fine....


----------



## jessi5786

so I finally received my earrings today, and thankfully, they match.

I'm still obsessing a little over the bracelet, because it was the display piece and I don't know if it's scratches, or effects from the MOP but something just looks slightly off when you look at it very closely.  

The SAs (both older gentlemen) claimed they couldn't even see anything wrong with the first one and seemed to grant me the return to appease me.  I have to admit though, that the store lighting does make it hard to see the flaws that are pretty noticeable in natural lighting because when I looked at the new piece in the store, it looked fine.  I give up though.  I'm just going to chalk it up to MOP and enjoy my bracelet.

I honestly do wonder what the mentality behind the increases is, and how business will be affected.  The manager at the boutique informed me that business had already slowed considerably after the recent increase.  Increases might add exclusivity appeal, but can exclusivity alone pay the rent?

How can a business, whose ultimate goal is to make $$$, afford to alienate its most regular (and probably most profitable) clientele in this economy?


----------



## neenabengal

Candice0985 said:


> I know huh? I tried to ignore the quality issue at first and just enjoy it but I couldnt, I had to bring it back. when I had these quality issues no one on tpf was having issues with quality so I felt like it was just me lol, but now I see more and more issues coming to surface.



I have noticed a fair few quality issues by reading posts on here too.  Makes me quite worried and a little bit disgusted because I am wanting to purchase my first and probably only VCA piece within the next few months.

I dont believe the increase in gold is the reason why there are all these price increases.  As another poster has said, it is probably because VCA is becoming too popular and I wonder whether as demand has risen, quality control has reduced in the rush to make more pieces in order to meet the higher demand?  

If/ when I buy my VCA, I will definitely be checking it over (with a fine tooth comb haha) before handing over my hard earned cash!


----------



## Brennamom

Not to be a conspiracy theorists or anything, but does anyone else see a correlation between the Cooper-Hewitt exhibit, the (then) looming price increase/buying frenzy and the declining quality issues.  Or is it just me? again...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> I doubt it. As long as there is this...
> newchatter.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/mariah-carey-shopping.jpg
> 
> They will be fine....


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh yeah, the girl I talked to also said she's heard there's another price increase coming from VCA in October.



Can anyone confirm that there will be another price increase in October?


----------



## Brennamom

thimp said:


> Can anyone confirm that there will be another price increase in October?



I was told there will be one yesterday but with no date...


----------



## eye candy

J`adore LV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a Tiffany gal for the longest time, but nothing in their latest collections spark my interest.  And now I'm looking into VCA!  I absolutely love the Alhambra Vintage yg & black onyx pendant necklace, Alhambra yg & black onyx ring, the Sweet Alhambra collection--it's so cute---and the Perlee collection!
> 
> Has anyone purchased anything Perlee?  thoughts on this line?  And if you can please post some modeling pics? I'm going to Paris in August, and I'm planning to buy something, maybe a rose gold perlee ring or a necklace.  I'm still deciding.  It's just too bad that in my city, there's only one jewelry store that carries VCA, but they don't carry that much.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Not mine, but there are a couple of modelling pics in this site when googled.  http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search  She has quite a collection of Van Cleefs, Cartiers, Hermes, and Chopard!  It's nice to have Dubai $$$.   And some more Perlee pics towards the end of this page. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search

There's also a stacking pic of the perlee ring in here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/preview-of-my-hw-micropave-669238-10.html   very elegant combo IMO.


----------



## eye candy

oh, a perlee white gold ring is somewhere in this stack of rings...


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Not mine, but there are a couple of modelling pics in this site when googled.  http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search  She has quite a collection of Van Cleefs, Cartiers, Hermes, and Chopard!  It's nice to have Dubai $$$.   And some more Perlee pics towards the end of this page. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search
> 
> There's also a stacking pic of the perlee ring in here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/preview-of-my-hw-micropave-669238-10.html   very elegant combo IMO.


 Please say her hands are photoshopped. They are flawless.


----------



## eye candy

geminigal1 said:


> Sorry eye candy, I couldn't find any good modeling photos. They all look too small from a distance. I'm sure you can find some good images if you try googling them.



No problem.  Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Not mine, but there are a couple of modelling pics in this site when googled.  http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search  She has quite a collection of Van Cleefs, Cartiers, Hermes, and Chopard!  It's nice to have Dubai $$$.   And some more Perlee pics towards the end of this page. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search
> 
> There's also a stacking pic of the perlee ring in here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/preview-of-my-hw-micropave-669238-10.html   very elegant combo IMO.


 
You are very evil posting this. My heart is beating so fast! I feel like a kid that just found his first playboy.   Her jewelry is amazing. Her bags are great too. Now I must have a Cartier with diamond Love. I love ever single peice this girl has. 
Ok, breath deep. I need moreeeeeeeeee jewelry!


----------



## pond23

^ Oh no D! There should have been a "Warning" sign attached to that blog. Cartier, VCA, Hermes, Chopard, Chanel, LV ... What a closet she must have!


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> You are very evil posting this. My heart is beating so fast! I feel like a kid that just found his first playboy.   Her jewelry is amazing. Her bags are great too. Now I must have a Cartier with diamond Love. I love ever single peice this girl has.
> Ok, breath deep. I need moreeeeeeeeee jewelry!



HAHAHA! Am trying to NOT want more - this site is INSANE! It really makes you "need" things you didn't even know you needed... sigh... like those butterflies sitting so prettily on her hand...


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ Oh no D! There should have been a "Warning" sign attached to that blog. Cartier, VCA, Hermes, Chopard, Chanel, LV ... What a closet she must have!


 I know! I am planning how to get like 400K. LOLOLOLOL.
I must have a VCA ring , more Cartier love with diamonds and the Chanel ring is gorgeous too. 
Oh and her Alhambra aint too shoddy.


----------



## sjunky13

surfergirljen said:


> HAHAHA! Am trying to NOT want more - this site is INSANE! It really makes you "need" things you didn't even know you needed... sigh... like those butterflies sitting so prettily on her hand...


 I have been on her blog for a few hours now. Her hands and arms are flawless, i need to know they are psed. I have young looking hands. But she has no hair or veins , spots.

I want the 2 butterfly ring so bad. How do I get it now?


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> You are very evil posting this. My heart is beating so fast! I feel like a kid that just found his first playboy.   Her jewelry is amazing. Her bags are great too. Now I must have a Cartier with diamond Love. I love ever single peice this girl has.
> Ok, breath deep. I need moreeeeeeeeee jewelry!





sjunky13 said:


> I have been on her blog for a few hours now. Her hands and arms are flawless, i need to know they are psed. I have young looking hands. But she has no hair or veins , spots.
> 
> I want the 2 butterfly ring so bad. How do I get it now?



It's so pretty. SO PRETTY! So feminine - and iconic. I'd love to get it one day!! 

Ugh... I wish I loved my hands more!  If I had hands I loved more I'd have SO MANY rings by now! LOL - well okay I'd have the soleste!  That's the one big thing that was stopping me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If this girl is truly unemployed, you have to wonder how she can afford all these things....



eye candy said:


> Not mine, but there are a couple of modelling pics in this site when googled. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search She has quite a collection of Van Cleefs, Cartiers, Hermes, and Chopard! It's nice to have Dubai $$$. And some more Perlee pics towards the end of this page. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search
> 
> There's also a stacking pic of the perlee ring in here. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/preview-of-my-hw-micropave-669238-10.html very elegant combo IMO.


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> I have been on her blog for a few hours now. Her hands and arms are flawless, i need to know they are psed. I have young looking hands. But she has no hair or veins , spots.
> 
> I want the 2 butterfly ring so bad. How do I get it now?



Okay but seriously - this is a girl who looks like she doesn't have much else she "has" to do other than take care of herself!   At least I can blame my kids and job for my awful nails!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOL....
She is also in her early 20's.....
Think of all you have accomplished with those hands, Surfergirljen 



surfergirljen said:


> Okay but seriously - this is a girl who looks like she doesn't have much else she "has" to do other than take care of herself!  At least I can blame my kids and job for my awful nails!


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> You are very evil posting this. My heart is beating so fast! I feel like a kid that just found his first playboy.   Her jewelry is amazing. Her bags are great too. Now I must have a Cartier with diamond Love. I love ever single peice this girl has.
> Ok, breath deep. I need moreeeeeeeeee jewelry!


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOL....
> She is also in her early 20's.....
> Think of all you have accomplished with those hands, Surfergirljen



  True Texasgirliegirl!  

I can honestly honestly say I earned every piece I own too (other than my e-ring which DH bought me)... which is a nice feeling!


----------



## Bethc

I tried not to look, she has amazing stuff!  Does she have the BTF Butterflies that I have, I didn't see it?  That ring is my most prized possession.


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> True Texasgirliegirl!
> 
> I can honestly honestly say I earned every piece I own too (other than my e-ring which DH bought me)... which is a nice feeling!




I heard that the government of Dubai 'gives' its citizens money because of the country's oil.  

It's kind of like being Australian.  Their government pays their kids to go to college and high school.  Call it an allowance.  Plus 20 days of vacation each year for fully employed people.   On the other hand, Europeans get 2.5 months of vacation.

It's tough being a U.S. citizen sometimes.


----------



## Junkenpo

I wonder if she's a tpfer?  She has an amazing collection--an heiress, possibly....?  I love that as modestly as she's dressed, she still has a fantastic sense of fashion.


----------



## Suzie

eye candy said:


> I heard that the government of Dubai 'gives' its citizens money because of the country's oil.
> 
> It's kind of like being Australian.  Their government pays their kids to go to college and high school.  Call it an allowance.  Plus 20 days of vacation each year for fully employed people.   On the other hand, Europeans get 2.5 months of vacation.
> 
> It's tough being a U.S. citizen sometimes.


 
Um, I am Australian & the government didn't pay for my kids to go to school or University. It is free for Government run public schools but college or University is certainly not free. Also, they don't pay the kids to go to public schools, it is just free except for books and uniforms.

Also, full time employees get 4 weeks holiday a year and it is not paid by the government but paid by the employer.

Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## perleegirl

So... my Perlee clover bangle had some scratches on it, as well as a loose safety latch when I received it.  I am going to NM tomorrow to check out a couple of others to see if they look better. I thought too, for the money it should look brand new.


----------



## sjunky13

surfergirljen said:


> It's so pretty. SO PRETTY! So feminine - and iconic. I'd love to get it one day!!
> 
> Ugh... I wish I loved my hands more!  If I had hands I loved more I'd have SO MANY rings by now! LOL - well okay I'd have the soleste!  That's the one big thing that was stopping me!


 It is one the long list, I am sure it will be 50 k by then. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> If is girl is truly unemployed, you have to wonder how she can afford all these things....


  You have to understand Dubai. Men there have blinged out Audi's and CLK's with real gold liscense plates as beater cars.   They trash them and they buy new ones in 6 months. The money that the youth has it astounding. Oil Money is abundent there. My DH said he sat on a real gold toilet seat and the bathroom had  prescious jewels inset in the floor. It is a fantasy world and they are BIG spenders. I wish they spent here to help our economy. LOL


surfergirljen said:


> Okay but seriously - this is a girl who looks like she doesn't have much else she "has" to do other than take care of herself!   At least I can blame my kids and job for my awful nails!


  Haha! I have no excuse, no kids. :/


Bethc said:


> I tried not to look, she has amazing stuff!  Does she have the BTF Butterflies that I have, I didn't see it?  That ring is my most prized possession.


 Yes, that is the ring I want. What size is yours?


perleegirl said:


> So... my Perlee clover bangle had some scratches on it, as well as a loose safety latch when I received it.  I am going to NM tomorrow to check out a couple of others to see if they look better. I thought too, for the money it should look brand new.


 
I agree and good luck!


----------



## mp4

eye candy said:


> Not mine, but there are a couple of modelling pics in this site when googled.  http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search  She has quite a collection of Van Cleefs, Cartiers, Hermes, and Chopard!  It's nice to have Dubai $$$.   And some more Perlee pics towards the end of this page. http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/page/2/?s=van+cleef&submit=Search
> 
> There's also a stacking pic of the perlee ring in here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/preview-of-my-hw-micropave-669238-10.html   very elegant combo IMO.



Must....Resist....trying to be good...and don't want to increase my complex related to my hands starting to look like old lady hands.  Getting old sucks...and living in ultra dry colorado without a hand lotion habit doesn't help!


----------



## darkangel07760

So the prices are going up again October in the U.S.?  That seems to be the rumour?  This stinks, I wanted to wait until my birthday (February).  I am just going to buy it now, and have my SO hide it from me until my birthday.


----------



## mp4

beachy10 said:


> Ditto that. I am no fool either. I start thinking what else I can buy for $5K... hot tub, remodel my house, new furniture, trip to Europe and I focus my money elsewhere.



Honestly, one reason I don't have a Lucky or Magic necklace or the WG pave bracelet is the thought of the large diamond I could get from my NYC jeweler friend for the same $$$.  ANOTHER price increase will be the nail in the coffin.  I will probably just admire everyone else's beauties....unless they make a lapis and WG bracelet or pendant...that I probably couldn't resist!!!

I've noticed that both of my bracelets links get "stuck" in the sideways position.  I would think something as well made as VCA would be cut to prevent this.  It's always the link closest to the clover.  Strange and usually I'm worried I will break the link if I force it out of the position.


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, I took my new chalcedony back to the store because it is an inch shorter than my other two 10 motifs(both within six months). When you compare it, the motifs aren't even spaced the same as the older ones and the chain links are smaller. Tells me that they are getting skimpy on the chain they use. Charging more and giving less. Not happy.



I went hunting for this wondering what happened to your chalcecondy.   Bummer!!!

It seems everyone is raising prices while lowering quality.  It's sad.


----------



## Suzie

My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.


----------



## neenabengal

perleegirl said:


> So... my Perlee clover bangle had some scratches on it, as well as a loose safety latch when I received it.  I am going to NM tomorrow to check out a couple of others to see if they look better. I thought too, for the money it should look brand new.



Eek - so many quality issues being reported at the moment.  Makes me think twice about making what would be a big purchase for me - I hope VCA read this thread.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That kelly bag is pretty special, too...
Etoupe and azteque



eye candy said:


>


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Europeans receive 2.5 months of vacation?
That's it...I'm moving to France.





eye candy said:


> I heard that the government of Dubai 'gives' its citizens money because of the country's oil.
> 
> It's kind of like being Australian. Their government pays their kids to go to college and high school. Call it an allowance. Plus 20 days of vacation each year for fully employed people. On the other hand, Europeans get 2.5 months of vacation.
> 
> It's tough being a U.S. citizen sometimes.


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.



So pretty! Congratulations, *Suzie*! The 20 motif in turquoise is one of my favorite necklaces. Makes an outfit look pretty and summery.


----------



## Suzie

Thank you so much Thimp. It was a major purchase for me and I am glad I bought it. The way the prices are going up though that may be the end to my VCA family.

I really want to save up for the Frivole ring as it looks amazing on the lovely ladies here but who knows how much it will cost by the time I am ready to buy.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.


 

Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!   We're necklace twins


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> If this girl is truly unemployed, you have to wonder how she can afford all these things....


 
I'm guessing her family has money?   She seems so young to have all of those things, what do you look forward to, "another" croc birkin?


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!   We're necklace twins


BethC, I am so happy to be necklace twins with you and I was sorry to. Have missed you by 1/2 an hour at the store.


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much Thimp. It was a major purchase for me and I am glad I bought it. The way the prices are going up though that may be the end to my VCA family.
> 
> I really want to save up for the Frivole ring as it looks amazing on the lovely ladies here but who knows how much it will cost by the time I am ready to buy.



The frivole ring is also on my wishlist! Soo pretty! And it's very comfortable and easy to wear. I hope I can purchase this ring before the next price increase.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.


 

Very pretty Suzie! Congrats! 

I would love the 20 motif turq but it is out of my grasp now. 

How do the two necklaes look worn together? The pendant looks like it comes with a very long chain.


----------



## sin vergüenza

texasgirliegirl said:


> If this girl is truly unemployed, you have to wonder how she can afford all these things....


 
A friend of mine lived in Dubai for a while. There is incredible wealth there. It's like Disney World for adults.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19478267 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine lived in Dubai for a while. There is incredible wealth there. It's like DisneyWorld for adults.



honestly i find it incredibly vulgar.  i love the finer things --but it is beyond gratuitous and bizarrely hypocritical  as it pertains to the religious dictates of the society...


----------



## Lharding

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.



Suzie - You have a beautiful collection.  Enjoy your pieces, and glad you had a nice vacation.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> I went hunting for this wondering what happened to your chalcecondy.   Bummer!!!
> 
> It seems everyone is raising prices while lowering quality.  It's sad.



Still waiting on a response....will post if they will exchange it or lengthen it. It still has a smaller link chain though.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.



Wow!!  Beautiful!


----------



## pond23

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much Thimp. It was a major purchase for me and I am glad I bought it. The way the prices are going up though that may be the end to my VCA family.
> 
> *I really want to save up for the Frivole ring* as it looks amazing on the lovely ladies here but who knows how much it will cost by the time I am ready to buy.



^ Lovely turquoise set *Suzie*! Which Frivole ring do you have your eye on? The one with yellow gold, or the white gold pave one? I have Frivole on the brain too.


----------



## restricter

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.




Congrats Suzie!!!  They're spectacular!!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

suzie, really lovely alhambra.  love the turquoise with wg set and the single wg mop pendant.  enjoy!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.


 
Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Oh great, another blog to get hooked on.

Who makes this ring?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ Is it a feather piece from VCA?


----------



## Smoothoprter

I don't think so.  I think it might be Garrard.  The blogger shows another winged ring and described it as Gerard, but she most likely misspelled it.

I wonder what that ring would set me back? *sigh*

http://www.garrard.com/collections/wings_5


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ After seeing it closer, not VCA. I think I need glasses. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> I don't think so.  I think it might be Garrard.  The blogger shows another winged ring and described it as Gerard, but she most likely misspelled it.
> 
> I wonder what that ring would set me back? *sigh*
> 
> http://www.garrard.com/collections/wings_5
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/img_0199.jpg?w=490&h=789


Very whimsical. Definitely a statement piece. The pave one is amazing and I bet just as amazingly expensive.


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ After seeing it closer, not VCA. I think I need glasses. lol


 
It's from blog posted a few pages back.  The blogger has a ton of fine jewelry, bags, and shoes.


----------



## beachy10

Anita KO makes a pave feather ring.


----------



## darkangel07760

So I guess there is going to be ANOTHER price increase?  Sigh.  Four months.  Not even six!


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> Oh great, another blog to get hooked on.
> 
> Who makes this ring?
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/23.jpg?w=490&h=296
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/19.jpg?w=490&h=326


 CC skye!


----------



## sjunky13

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.


 GORGEOUS! really lovely!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Smoothoprter said:


> I don't think so. I think it might be Garrard. The blogger shows another winged ring and described it as Gerard, but she most likely misspelled it.
> 
> I wonder what that ring would set me back? *sigh*
> 
> http://www.garrard.com/collections/wings_5
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/img_0199.jpg?w=490&h=789


 

It looks like something Jade Jagger designs. Didn't she design for Garrad?


----------



## kat99

That ring is Garrard...


----------



## J`adore LV

Thank you *eye candy darkangel07760 ALLinTHEbag*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

The ring is from CC skye. here is a post.
http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2011/03/06/more-from-sophies-closet/

she must be a pfer, she has a few pics from here on her site, vernis lover and I love my Life. 

Oh and like I said, you have to understand the culture there. It is not vulgar, but they simply have wayy too much money. Not this girl per say. But in general. It is how they are raised. Belive me Haute Couture would be out of buisness if it weren't for oil money. They are the ones ordering the clothes.


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> The ring is from CC skye. here is a post.
> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com/2011/03/06/more-from-sophies-closet/
> 
> she must be a pfer, she has a few pics from here on her site, vernis lover and I love my Life.
> 
> Oh and like I said, you have to understand the culture there. It is not vulgar, but they simply have wayy too much money. Not this girl per say. But in general. It is how they are raised. Belive me Haute Couture would be out of buisness if it weren't for oil money. They are the ones ordering the clothes.


 
Just saw her diamond Perlee bracelet paired with a Carnelian Vintage Alhambra bracelet. They both look to be RG.


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone hung an alhambra pendant on a vintage alhambra 10 motif?


----------



## neenabengal

Smoothoprter said:


> I don't think so.  I think it might be Garrard.  The blogger shows another winged ring and described it as Gerard, but she most likely misspelled it.
> 
> I wonder what that ring would set me back? *sigh*
> 
> http://www.garrard.com/collections/wings_5
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/img_0199.jpg?w=490&h=789



I have this ring!  But in silver.  It is a Jade Jagger design but Garrard made it specially for me in silver as they only had white gold in the shop.  It cost me £300 custom made for me in silver (I didnt think that was bad). 

The white gold was approx £1900 if I remember and there is also one that comes in black and white pave diamonds which is beautiful!!


----------



## neenabengal

Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.



Gorgeous Suzie   I hope you are enjoying your new purchase, it truly is beautiful!
I am thinking about the single vintage turquoise pendant..... what colours do you wear your new turquoise necklace with?


----------



## thimp

Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.


----------



## neenabengal

Smoothoprter said:


> Oh great, another blog to get hooked on.
> 
> Who makes this ring?
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/23.jpg?w=490&h=296
> 
> latifalshamsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/19.jpg?w=490&h=326



I am now hooked on this blummin blog too! 
I think this ring is CC skye?  Not sure though... the other one is definitely Garrard.  I love any type of jewellery with wings....


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp - I have to say I prefer the smaller one. The larger one looks too..... large.... for a diamond pendant. I also prefer it without the stem. The stem somehow detracts from the design for me.

It is beautiful. You are so lucky to be able to choose. Congrats!


----------



## neenabengal

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.



Hi Thimp
Both look beautiful but I think I prefer the small version 
What a lovely dilemma to have


----------



## sin vergüenza

neenabengal said:


> I have this ring! But in silver. It is a Jade Jagger design but Garrard made it specially for me in silver as they only had white gold in the shop. It cost me £300 custom made for me in silver (I didnt think that was bad).
> 
> The white gold was approx £1900 if I remember and there is also one that comes in black and white pave diamonds which is beautiful!!


 
I knew it was Jade Jagger for Garrad! I remember pulling a picture out of a magazine article for my look book years ago. It was an article about her designing for Garrad and this ring was featured. I think it is lovely. So cool that you have one! (BTW - we are referring to the single wing not the double!)


----------



## neenabengal

sin vergüenza;19481041 said:
			
		

> I knew it was Jade Jagger for Garrad! I remember pulling a picture out of a magazine article for my look book years ago. It was an article about her designing for Garrad and this ring was featured. I think it is lovely. So cool that you have one! (BTW - we are referring to the single wing not the double!)



Yes, I have the single wing ring.  It is really cool - and I do love it.  I would say it can be like a weapon though as the end is quite pointy!   eg I wouldnt be wearing it around children haha.  It also sometimes get caught on cardigans when I put them on etc.... but as its such a beautiful and unusual design, I dont mind - always get compliments when I wear it. 

I have to say, since having my ring, it has not tarnished at all and remains beautifully shiny - I am very impressed with its quality


----------



## jessi5786

I can't believe I am even asking this, but does anyone know how much the mini perlee ring is?  (just the single line)


----------



## jessi5786

*thimp*, I agree that the smaller pendant looks absolutely perfect on you!!


----------



## pond23

I still prefer the small Cosmos pendant on you *thimp*! It is the perfect size for you! But I have a feeling that your heart is with the medium, so buy what you love.


----------



## kat99

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.



I prefer the small  both are lovely though!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone hung an alhambra pendant on a vintage alhambra 10 motif?


YES!!!  I posted a pic a long time ago somewhere. I can try and find it or take another one. I use the ones with the clip.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

jessi5786 said:


> I can't believe I am even asking this, but does anyone know how much the mini perlee ring is?  (just the single line)


I bought three pre-increase and they were 550-600 each. I know they went up. The 5 row RG is 4400 so I am thinking a single in RG would be 880. I wanted to add another in RG but after calculating what I think the new price is....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*thimp, *I prefer the smaller cosmos on you. Just an opinion. They both look fab but the smaller one looks like you could rock it every day.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> YES!!!  I posted a pic a long time ago somewhere. I can try and find it or take another one. I use the ones with the clip.




i would love to see it.  I want a bigger fun pendant of some sort


----------



## eye candy

Suzie said:


> Um, I am Australian & the government didn't pay for my kids to go to school or University. It is free for Government run public schools but college or University is certainly not free. Also, they don't pay the kids to go to public schools, it is just free except for books and uniforms.
> 
> Also, full time employees get 4 weeks holiday a year and it is not paid by the government but paid by the employer.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic.



Hi Suzie, No worries!  I stand corrected.  Good to know what is true!


----------



## dialv

thimp, I like the bigger one. They both look fab on you though.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.



The smaller one is pretty for everyday.    The bigger one is great for nights out and parties IMHO. What a great dilemma to have!


----------



## eye candy

jessi5786 said:


> I can't believe I am even asking this, but does anyone know how much the mini perlee ring is?  (just the single line)



I think it is $650 for the rose gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The smaller one, by far.
It looks a lot more refined and is absolutely gorgeous on you!!!!!
Even though it is smaller, for some reason it even looks more expensive..(???)
Beautiful...and looks perfect on your neck.





thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.


----------



## Suzie

eye candy said:


> Hi Suzie, No worries!  I stand corrected.  Good to know what is true!


 
Eye candy, I don't want to beat you over the head.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, i had a hard time deciding between small and medium sizes too.  for me it really came down to when i would be wearing it.  for everyday - day and night - the small is perfect.  very blingy because vca uses huge, nice diamonds to pave.  for evenings and special occasions, i think the medium is nice.  for me, i have several diamond pendants about the size of the small cosmos that i can wear for daily - day/night so i decided on the medium since i don't have a statement pendant to wear on special occasions.  but honestly, sometimes when i try on the medium at the boutique, the medium looks like a giant pile of diamonds on my chest.  not attractive.  so, i'm still struggling with this decision.  small would let me enjoy the cosmos often and very versatile while the medium would blow me away when i take it out once in a long while.  the small doesn't really have any cons.  the medium has the con of being inappropriate in a lot of places/times.  good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Suzie

sin vergüenza;19478258 said:
			
		

> Very pretty Suzie! Congrats!
> 
> I would love the 20 motif turq but it is out of my grasp now.
> 
> How do the two necklaes look worn together? The pendant looks like it comes with a very long chain.


 
I haven't worn them together yet. The pendant appears to have had a couple of inches added to it but it is not too long.


----------



## Suzie

neenabengal said:


> Gorgeous Suzie   I hope you are enjoying your new purchase, it truly is beautiful!
> I am thinking about the single vintage turquoise pendant..... what colours do you wear your new turquoise necklace with?


 
So far I have worn it 3 times, twice with a black dress and once with a multi coloured top. Now I am back in Oz and it is winter here so I am covered up a bit, I am sure it will look great with white in summer. La Vanguardia has some gorgeous pictures somewhere of her's with many different colours.


----------



## Suzie

pond23 said:


> ^ Lovely turquoise set *Suzie*! Which Frivole ring do you have your eye on? The one with yellow gold, or the white gold pave one? I have Frivole on the brain too.


 
Thank you.

I love the pave Frivole, it looks stunning!


----------



## Suzie

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.


Thimp, I think that the smaller one suits you perfectly.


----------



## lucydee

The smaller one looks great and perfect on you!


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19480536 said:
			
		

> Just saw her diamond Perlee bracelet paired with a Carnelian Vintage Alhambra bracelet. They both look to be RG.


 Yes now I want Carnelian, never considered it before.


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> Yes now I want Carnelian, never considered it before.


 
Me neither until I first saw it paired with RG.


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19483532 said:
			
		

> Me neither until I first saw it paired with RG.


 I really should of stayed off the blog. I also need turq with yellow gold. I am in love with it, looks great against black. O my! 
THere is a turq bracelet on ebay, but over retail.  and def not new.


The resellers have really raised thier prices!


----------



## sjunky13

Thimp. Your small looks great on you. You have a pretty and small delicate neck.
It flatters it w/o overwhelming it. Please keep the small. It is very elegant and suits you.


----------



## eye candy

I didn't know this forum existed!    http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/celebrities-w-their-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644.html

I've been looking for modelling pics of the small Fleurette earrings for a while.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp, i had a hard time deciding between small and medium sizes too.  for me it really came down to when i would be wearing it.  for everyday - day and night - the small is perfect.  very blingy because vca uses huge, nice diamonds to pave.  for evenings and special occasions, i think the medium is nice.  for me, i have several diamond pendants about the size of the small cosmos that i can wear for daily - day/night so i decided on the medium since i don't have a statement pendant to wear on special occasions.  *but honestly, sometimes when i try on the medium at the boutique, the medium looks like a giant pile of diamonds on my chest. * not attractive.  so, i'm still struggling with this decision.  small would let me enjoy the cosmos often and very versatile while the medium would blow me away when i take it out once in a long while.  the small doesn't really have any cons.  the medium has the con of being inappropriate in a lot of places/times.  good luck and let us know what you decide!



You are so right! When I try on the medium, all I can see is this huge flower of diamonds on my neck. I cannot focus on any other jewelry that I am wearing. 

Thank you everyone for your wonderful, and extremely helpful inputs. It's difficult not to be wow by the medium, but in the end, I think the small is better for me. I have a relatively small neck, 12 1/2 inches, so I think the small fits better on me. Plus, I plan to use it for daytime, possibly layering it with a 20 motif. I would not be able to layer with the medium.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> You are so right! When I try on the medium, all I can see is this huge flower of diamonds on my neck. I cannot focus on any other jewelry that I am wearing.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful, and extremely helpful inputs. It's difficult not to be wow by the medium, but in the end, I think the small is better for me. I have a relatively small neck, 12 1/2 inches, so I think the small fits better on me. Plus, I plan to use it for daytime, possibly layering it with a 20 motif. I would not be able to layer with the medium.


----------



## twigski

eye candy said:


> I didn't know this forum existed!  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...heir-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644.html
> 
> I've been looking for modelling pics of the small Fleurette earrings for a while.


  I might have more pics of KR wearing hers.


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- For sure the smaller pendant. This is a perfect example of when less, is so much more.


----------



## hermes_fan

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.


 

definitely go with the smaller.  IMO the larger looks vulgar...


----------



## sin vergüenza

Thimp - you sound much more content with your beautiful pendant now! The proportions of the smaller are perfect on you. Enjoy and please post more pics when you mix it up with other VCA.





thimp said:


> You are so right! When I try on the medium, all I can see is this huge flower of diamonds on my neck. I cannot focus on any other jewelry that I am wearing.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful, and extremely helpful inputs. It's difficult not to be wow by the medium, but in the end, I think the small is better for me. I have a relatively small neck, 12 1/2 inches, so I think the small fits better on me. Plus, I plan to use it for daytime, possibly layering it with a 20 motif. I would not be able to layer with the medium.


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> I really should of stayed off the blog. I also need turq with yellow gold. I am in love with it, looks great against black. O my!
> THere is a turq bracelet on ebay, but over retail.  and def not new.
> 
> 
> The resellers have really raised thier prices!


 
Turq/YG earstuds will be my next purchase because I also NEED something in Turq/YG. It is a gorgeous combo! Would love the earclips but they hurt my ears. I'm not a large earring girl so the studs look right.

Then something Carnelian/RG and finally something Chalcedony/WG, though I'm not sure what of each. Not a lot of choice in these two and bracelets/necklaces are slowly zooming out of my comfort zone.

All of this because of this forum!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Question ladies - I have been wearing my MOP/YG 10 motif almost every day since I got it last month. I know MOP is delicate and, of course, I adhere to "last on, first off"  rule religiously. Avoid perfumes lotions etc.

Does the MOP - like pearls - become more lustrous with continued wear? Pearls must be worn to look their best so I'm wondering if it's the same with the Alhambra MOP necklace? They are made of the same material after all.


----------



## dialv

I have a question girls, I just ordered my first VCA piece, yg 10 motif vintage alhambra and she told me there are none in the system so it is a special order. She said 3 to 4 months. Do they just tell you that so you don't bug them every 2 weeks or does it really take that long.


----------



## sbelle

dialv said:


> I have a question girls, I just ordered my first VCA piece, yg 10 motif vintage alhambra and she told me there are none in the system so it is a special order. She said 3 to 4 months. Do they just tell you that so you don't bug them every 2 weeks or does it really take that long.



In my experience it takes that long.  I ordered something at the end of March and they said mid July and I still don't have it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Since we spent our honeymoon in Paris(for the most part-also went to Nice, Milan and Monaco)...thought these were adorable. Very whimsical and a nice reminder of our trip and journey together...


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Since we spent our honeymoon in Paris(for the most part-also went to Nice, Milan and Monaco)...thought these were adorable. Very whimsical and a nice reminder of our trip and journey together...



lovely--the bracelet is wonderful!


----------



## dialv

Love your necklace and bracelet. A honeymoon in Paris sounds dreamy.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone have this (London website but cant copy pic):  Van Cleef & Arpels Gray Mother of Pearl Papillon Pendant.  I am trying to get an idea of how big it is


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have this (London website but cant copy pic):  Van Cleef & Arpels Gray Mother of Pearl Papillon Pendant.  I am trying to get an idea of how big it is



I have the pendant on the chain. It is home though and I can measure it tonight.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Excellent decision.
You won't regret it........



thimp said:


> You are so right! When I try on the medium, all I can see is this huge flower of diamonds on my neck. I cannot focus on any other jewelry that I am wearing.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful, and extremely helpful inputs. It's difficult not to be wow by the medium, but in the end, I think the small is better for me. I have a relatively small neck, 12 1/2 inches, so I think the small fits better on me. Plus, I plan to use it for daytime, possibly layering it with a 20 motif. I would not be able to layer with the medium.


----------



## calla baby

Dear lady, 

Any of you has a picture at the back of the frivole ring two flower? I am gonna ask my husband to buy for me during his trip to HongKong but the only thing I do concern: Is this to high for everyday where?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just in case you would consider a 20 piece in yg, Neimans in Houston, TX has one in stock.... 




dialv said:


> I have a question girls, I just ordered my first VCA piece, yg 10 motif vintage alhambra and she told me there are none in the system so it is a special order. She said 3 to 4 months. Do they just tell you that so you don't bug them every 2 weeks or does it really take that long.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel so envious right now because I am still waiting for my two 10's to arrive...
Like you, I plan to wear mine almost every day!!
It would seem to me that wearing the necklace would maintain their lustre...as well as add to yours 





			
				sin vergüenza;19487013 said:
			
		

> Question ladies - I have been wearing my MOP/YG 10 motif almost every day since I got it last month. I know MOP is delicate and, of course, I adhere to "last on, first off" rule religiously. Avoid perfumes lotions etc.
> 
> Does the MOP - like pearls - become more lustrous with continued wear? Pearls must be worn to look their best so I'm wondering if it's the same with the Alhambra MOP necklace? They are made of the same material after all.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

butterboom.com/tag/mercredi-a-paris/

Here is the longer necklace and also in RG.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have the pendant on the chain. It is home though and I can measure it tonight.



OMG!!! cant wait


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> butterboom.com/tag/mercredi-a-paris/
> 
> Here is the longer necklace and also in RG.



I tried on the gold/coral in Vegas and it was gorgeous!  And, I thought, "reasonably" priced for such detail and materials (pre-increase).   I can't even think about it now or I'll


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Since we spent our honeymoon in Paris(for the most part-also went to Nice, Milan and Monaco)...thought these were adorable. Very whimsical and a nice reminder of our trip and journey together...



Oh I looove them! Was hoping someone would buy these, I think they are gorgeous, so charming! I really want to get one one day but have to save SOMETHING to actually buy IN Paris one day!  



thimp said:


> You are so right! When I try on the medium, all I can see is this huge flower of diamonds on my neck. I cannot focus on any other jewelry that I am wearing.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your wonderful, and extremely helpful inputs. It's difficult not to be wow by the medium, but in the end, I think the small is better for me. I have a relatively small neck, 12 1/2 inches, so I think the small fits better on me. Plus, I plan to use it for daytime, possibly layering it with a 20 motif. I would not be able to layer with the medium.



Thimp you absolutely made the right choice!! Your pics of you modelling the small one made me want to get one too... the large, not so much. I mean it is a STUNNING piece but I totally agree with kimmac - not appropriate for everyday and almost TOO much, especially if you are teeny. But it's good that you got it out of your system - now you can really enjoy the small! Sometimes bigger isn't better.   It's just gorgeous - enjoy!!!



Suzie said:


> My 20 motif turquoise and ring and my MOP 1 motif.



Oh Suzie... just stunning!!! Have ALWAYS wanted that piece... good choice!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Anyone up for a little reveal?


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> anyone up for a little reveal?


 yessss!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> Anyone up for a little reveal?



DUH!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay just downloading the pics!!!


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## surfergirljen

Sorry this is taking SO LONG! 
Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!

Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect. 

My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!

(pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)


----------



## Lharding

Jen - Love your new goodies.  All are beautiful!  Nice you can wear your Lotus earrings daily...reduces cost per wear!!!!!  Your sweets are really pretty.  I like the two tone look.


----------



## twigski

WOW!! Love the Lotus earrings! I never would have thought to mix the sweet wg w/yg but looks great together! Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)




So gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## twigski

thimp said:


> Ladies, I need your help. So, I am still undecided about the small cosmos pendant. I went to the store today to compare the small cosmos pendant with the medium cosmos pendant. Please tell me what you think. TIA.


 
Both beautiful but I prefer the sm too!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Jen, your earrings are spectacular! Great for everyday wear as well as special occasions. I love the lotus shape and all the sparkly stones--they must glimmer like crazy in the sun 

You sweets are adorable, too. The shapes and different color metals work really well together. Enjoy all your new goodies!!


----------



## Candice0985

Jen I love all your new goodies!! the lotus earrings look amazing on you, just the perfect size...and I can just imagine the sparkle they must give off! we need a toronto TPF meeting so I can these babies in person 
your sweets are so cute, I love them layers the YG and WG and the turquoise and MOP look really nice together!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> Anyone up for a little reveal?


yes!!!!


----------



## Brennamom

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Jen, they look great on you and I am swooning over those earrings....wow!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you guys!! It's so nice to have a place to share.  I'm in awe of these lotus ones - the design and workmanship is so stunning and I LOVE the earclip - so easy to put on!! 

I got the idea for mixing metals from Charlotte on SATC.    I'm just so happy with all 3 purchases. So nice to have zero doubts when you buy something! 

A few more cleaner pics and one of my entire VCA collection just for fun!


----------



## surfergirljen

ooh I just realized with my sweet earrings and pendant and bracelet I have a matching set!  Finally!


----------



## Candice0985

^ haha an accidental suite of jewels


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> I tried on the gold/coral in Vegas and it was gorgeous!  And, I thought, "reasonably" priced for such detail and materials (pre-increase).   I can't even think about it now or I'll


It's not very popular here in the states but I saw a few in Paris. I like that it's different and not something you'd see everywhere.  Fairly heavy considering too.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's not very popular here in the states but I saw a few in Paris. I like that it's different and not something you'd see everywhere.  Fairly heavy considering too.



Exactly.  And doesn't scream VCA*....kinda like my Byz...


(*not like that's a BAD thing!)


----------



## sin vergüenza

Jen - beautiful pieces! I die just looking at your Lotus earrings. They are perfect! (What sun damage?)

You know, I've seen the pic of Charlotte before but I wasn't impressed until I saw your modeling pic. They look lovely together!


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It's not very popular here in the states but I saw a few in Paris. I like that it's different and not something you'd see everywhere. Fairly heavy considering too.


 

What a perfect momento for a honeymoon in Paris! I love the one with the girl/balloons in red/coral, too.


----------



## sin vergüenza

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel so envious right now because I am still waiting for my two 10's to arrive...
> Like you, I plan to wear mine almost every day!!
> It would seem to me that wearing the necklace would maintain their lustre...as well as add to yours


 
Hope you get them soon! It is so beautiful and versatile. They YG just looks so rich next to the MOP.


----------



## surfergirljen

sin vergüenza;19488861 said:
			
		

> Jen - beautiful pieces! I die just looking at your Lotus earrings. They are perfect! (What sun damage?)
> 
> You know, I've seen the pic of Charlotte before but I wasn't impressed until I saw your modeling pic. They look lovely together!



Thank you!!!  

Oh my collarbone has so much sun damage on it! I'm not that old either! LOL... just shows up a lot in the summer. You're sweet!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> Jen I love all your new goodies!! the lotus earrings look amazing on you, just the perfect size...and I can just imagine the sparkle they must give off! we need a toronto TPF meeting so I can these babies in person
> your sweets are so cute, I love them layers the YG and WG and the turquoise and MOP look really nice together!!



THANKS GIRL! Yes we must! I'd recognize you by your jewelry any day! Haha...

Oh by the way - they offered to do the lengthening for me and if they try to charge you I would say that you'd like to return it. For a diamond and platinum piece they should absolutely lengthen for free. I would speak to the SA that you bought it from and tell him/her it's simply too short for comfort and if they can lengthen it you'll keep it. I'm sure if you just call customer service on the 3rd floor they will charge you but your SA should be able to swing it for free.


----------



## neenabengal

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)



Beautiful!!!


----------



## neenabengal

sin vergüenza;19487013 said:
			
		

> Question ladies - I have been wearing my MOP/YG 10 motif almost every day since I got it last month. I know MOP is delicate and, of course, I adhere to "last on, first off"  rule religiously. Avoid perfumes lotions etc.
> 
> Does the MOP - like pearls - become more lustrous with continued wear? Pearls must be worn to look their best so I'm wondering if it's the same with the Alhambra MOP necklace? They are made of the same material after all.



Hhhmmm, good question!  I have no idea but would love to know the answer.  What is the care for mother of pearl?  And is it different to caring for turquoise?


----------



## neenabengal

calla baby said:


> Dear lady,
> 
> Any of you has a picture at the back of the frivole ring two flower? I am gonna ask my husband to buy for me during his trip to HongKong but the only thing I do concern: Is this to high for everyday where?



If I had a frivole ring, I would wear it every day


----------



## *emma*

*surfergirljen*, all I can say is "wow"! You wear it well! You have chosen great pieces! Congrats!


----------



## Lharding

surfergirljen said:


> A few more cleaner pics and one of my entire VCA collection just for fun!



Jen -  Beautiful collection!


----------



## perleegirl

I know there was a lot of VCA bashing this week, but just when I was starting to rethink my recent purchase, my faith in my new favorite line was greatly restored. I went to NM Northpark yesterday to meet with Nick and Nicole who, as promised, had two perfect Perlee clover bangles ready for me to inspect; one in WG and one RG. They happily made an even exchange for the newer, beautiful, and flawless RG bangle. I can honestly say that my experience at Neiman's yesterday was outstanding! On a scale from 1 to 10, it was a 10! VCA quality of my bracelet? A definite perfect 10! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> I know there was a lot of VCA bashing this week, but just when I was starting to rethink my recent purchase, my faith in my new favorite line was greatly restored. I went to NM Northpark yesterday to meet with Nick and Nicole who, as promised, had two perfect Perlee clover bangles ready for me to inspect; one in WG and one RG. They happily made an even exchange for the newer, beautiful, and flawless RG bangle. I can honestly say that my experience at Neiman's yesterday was outstanding! On a scale from 1 to 10, it was a 10! VCA quality of my bracelet? A definite perfect 10! I'll post pics soon.


Hopefully I will be able to exchange my necklace. I bought it pre-increase though so I was told that it may not be possible without paying the new price? Hmmm...

SO GLAD you got a new one and cannot WAIT to see it! It is my HG VCA piece that I would love right now.


----------



## perleegirl

ALLinTHEbag- I purchased mine before increase also. Where did you get your necklace from? Please remind me. What is the problem with it? Is this he 10 motif that was too short?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> ALLinTHEbag- I purchased mine before increase also. Where did you get your necklace from? Please remind me. What is the problem with it? Is this he 10 motif that was too short?



It was an inch shorter than my other two tens. I did not order an altered piece and upon examination, the links look smaller so I think it was made that way and just not QC'd. I am hoping to switch it out but we will see.


----------



## perleegirl

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Hermesaholic

so is there a new chain link style?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> Where did you buy it from?


NM Dallas store. Technically, I bought it in Tampa but it was a charge/send from Dallas as it was the last one. Will post pics tonight so you all can see the difference.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> so is there a new chain link style?


Chain link is the same, just smaller/lighter, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Chain link is the same, just smaller/lighter, if that makes sense.



it makes sense and it stinks!


----------



## eye candy

twigski said:


> I might have more pics of KR wearing hers.




Where? Where?


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)



Beautiful!  Congrats!!!


----------



## eye candy

perleegirl said:


> I know there was a lot of VCA bashing this week, but just when I was starting to rethink my recent purchase, my faith in my new favorite line was greatly restored. I went to NM Northpark yesterday to meet with Nick and Nicole who, as promised, had two perfect Perlee clover bangles ready for me to inspect; one in WG and one RG. They happily made an even exchange for the newer, beautiful, and flawless RG bangle. I can honestly say that my experience at Neiman's yesterday was outstanding! On a scale from 1 to 10, it was a 10! VCA quality of my bracelet? A definite perfect 10! I'll post pics soon.



Pls do post!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GORGEOUS!!!!!!
Especially the Lotus earrings.
You should wear those every single day!!!!




surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)


----------



## thimp

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)



Congratulations! The lotus earrings are absolutely stunning on you! Major glamor! You have such a wonderful collection!


----------



## Suzie

Jen, thank you for sharing your collection, it is just gorgeous and your new earings are beautiful beyond words!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi guys, I got a new MOP bracelet and it is shorter than my other bracelet. 
What is going on? Looks like a link was taken out between each motif. It still fits, but snug . Also the MOP looks rippled, does anyone have a MOP with rippled stones?


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Thank you guys!! It's so nice to have a place to share.  I'm in awe of these lotus ones - the design and workmanship is so stunning and I LOVE the earclip - so easy to put on!!
> 
> I got the idea for mixing metals from Charlotte on SATC.    I'm just so happy with all 3 purchases. So nice to have zero doubts when you buy something!
> 
> A few more cleaner pics and one of my entire VCA collection just for fun!


 
OMG Surfergirljen!!!  I LOOOOOOVE the sweets!  They are so CUTE.  I know what I want now!  I want that sweet clover one!  
Is that sun damage?  I thought it was a trick of the camera!  Shows you how much I noticed, lol!


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys, I got a new MOP bracelet and it is shorter than my other bracelet.
> What is going on? Looks like a link was taken out between each motif. It still fits, but snug . Also the MOP looks rippled, does anyone have a MOP with rippled stones?


 
Someone mentioned a stone looked "bent" a while back but it turned out to be just an optical illusion of the MOP. Does it feel rippled?


----------



## fendibbag

*Surfergirljen* Congratulations on your Lotus earrings, they look stunning on you!!!! The sweets are so cute paired together, after seeing yours they are definitely going on my list!!! Thank you for sharing your collection with us!!


----------



## eye candy

sin vergüenza;19491827 said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned a stone looked "bent" a while back but it turned out to be just an optical illusion of the MOP. Does it feel rippled?



I heard VCA is cutting back on its cost by reducing the amount of gold in each piece of bracelet/necklace.  So the chains are shorter in length for their newer pieces compared to the older releases.  Not right!  Their jewelry is already very expensive.

I asked the other day if they will polish my VCA ring for free since it's a pricey item.  The SA said in his French accent, "Sorry, we are not Tiffany's.  Tiffany polishes for free.  We charge for polishing."  Pew.     Where is the love?


----------



## twigski

eye candy said:


> Where? Where?


 
She wears hers all the time will try to look through my pics & post more in the celebrity thread


----------



## pond23

You bought my dream earclips *surfergirljen*! These are my favorite diamond earrings from VCA! I love the shape and look of the lotus, and the diamond quality is amazing. These sparkle like crazy, and light up your entire face. A huge congrats!!!


----------



## little mom

hi..
wow...vca surely beautiful.....sorry to ask, but could some one explain to me the differences between the magic and vintage alhambra...is it the size? or is it the price...?...thank you....


----------



## surfergirljen

pond23 said:


> You bought my dream earclips *surfergirljen*! These are my favorite diamond earrings from VCA! I love the shape and look of the lotus, and the diamond quality is amazing. These sparkle like crazy, and light up your entire face. A huge congrats!!!



THANK YOU!!! They really do throw fire! I know ever since I saw them on Eva Mendes I HAD to have them one day... I can't believe it came so soon! I am in love...


----------



## surfergirljen

PS My sales associate confirmed today - NO PRICE INCREASE IN OCTOBER! She said VCA only does one a year and there's absolutely no truth to that rumour. Yay!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

little mom said:


> hi..
> wow...vca surely beautiful.....sorry to ask, but could some one explain to me the differences between the magic and vintage alhambra...is it the size? or is it the price...?...thank you....



Both!  Magic is much bigger (about twice as big) and generally about twice as expensive per motif. The magic pendants were $2900, the vintage pendants aprox $1500. Hope that helps! 

Here you go ... big = magic, small = vintage! (sweet is even smaller)


----------



## rogicoco

geminigal1 said:


> Hi rogicoco, the pearl necklace is from Bulgari Lucea collection.


 Thank you so much. I love it. it is gorgeous. Thank you for the information once again.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> PS My sales associate confirmed today - NO PRICE INCREASE IN OCTOBER! She said VCA only does one a year and there's absolutely no truth to that rumour. Yay!!!



That makes me feel a little better!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys, I got a new MOP bracelet and it is shorter than my other bracelet.
> What is going on? Looks like a link was taken out between each motif. It still fits, but snug . Also the MOP looks rippled, does anyone have a MOP with rippled stones?



Can you post pictures of the "rippling" so I can compare to what I've got.


----------



## kim_mac

jen - wow, those lotus earrings look gorgeous on you.  i'm sure they are sparklers!!!  and you make the sweets look even better than charlotte did!  quite a vca collection!!!  enjoy!


----------



## peppers90

Jen-  congrats on those awesome ear sparklers!!  Wow they are truely
divine


----------



## peppers90

Does anyone have a pic of the WG grey mother of pearl earstuds/earclips?  I'm looking for 
a pair of WG clovers.  I already own turquiose,  would like something different.  I guess
the WG MOP earclips do not come in super size, either?  TIA


----------



## carrie8

Surfergirljen, i looove your Lotus earrings!!! They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Question:  how do you know if a piece you bought recently is with the old chain or new chain?  Does anyone know if the serial number provides any date information?  I ask because I recently bought a piece that I would like to add to later--is my piece old or new.  If its old will I ever be able to match it --due to the new thinner, smaller chain?  Help!


----------



## neenabengal

surfergirljen said:


> PS My sales associate confirmed today - NO PRICE INCREASE IN OCTOBER! She said VCA only does one a year and there's absolutely no truth to that rumour. Yay!!!



Thank goodness for that!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

surfergirljen said:


> PS My sales associate confirmed today - NO PRICE INCREASE IN OCTOBER! She said VCA only does one a year and there's absolutely no truth to that rumour. Yay!!!


 
Sometimes I think the SA's just throw "price increase" out there so you'll just hurry up and buy the darn thing, thinking you won't bother to check if it's true or not.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Question:  how do you know if a piece you bought recently is with the old chain or new chain?  Does anyone know if the serial number provides any date information?  I ask because I recently bought a piece that I would like to add to later--is my piece old or new.  If its old will I ever be able to match it --due to the new thinner, smaller chain?  Help!



I am uncertain about the serial number, but I can definitely attest to the fact that VCA has switch over to smaller, thinner links in their motif necklaces. Hence, my 20 motif turquoise is 34 inches, whereas my 20 motif mop is only 31 1/2 inches, even though both have the exact number of links between motifs. I have looked at the links long enough (OCD) to know which necklaces are of the "older" batch, and which are from the "newer" batch. 

If you have a bracelet from an older batch, and another from the newer batch, you will have problem matching them. You may want to compare both bracelets side by side before you make any alterations to them.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Can you post pictures of the "rippling" so I can compare to what I've got.


 I will take pics yes. My MOP earrings are not like this. 
Certainly not what the video on the website is like. Where they go through so many MOP peices to get perfect ones. lol


----------



## sjunky13

Jenn! I love your bling. I know you wanted those earrings for a while. Yay. They are really stunning. Great collection you have.


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19491827 said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned a stone looked "bent" a while back but it turned out to be just an optical illusion of the MOP. Does it feel rippled?


 It doesn't feel rippled. It just doesn't looks smooth like my Magic MOP earrings. 

ALso how come they are shortening chains? This makes me mad. I waited a long time to get it, now I will wait months for them to make it right. 
booo


----------



## beachy10

sin vergüenza;19497923 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think the SA's just throw "price increase" out there so you'll just hurry up and buy the darn thing, thinking you won't bother to check if it's true or not.



I was in SF today and my SA said no price increase either in Oct.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I am uncertain about the serial number, but I can definitely attest to the fact that VCA has switch over to smaller, thinner links in their motif necklaces. Hence, my 20 motif turquoise is 34 inches, whereas my 20 motif mop is only 31 1/2 inches, even though both have the exact number of links between motifs. I have looked at the links long enough (OCD) to know which necklaces are of the "older" batch, and which are from the "newer" batch.
> 
> If you have a bracelet from an older batch, and another from the newer batch, you will have problem matching them. You may want to compare both bracelets side by side before you make any alterations to them.




do we know when they started with the new chain?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the WG grey mother of pearl earstuds/earclips?  I'm looking for
> a pair of WG clovers.  I already own turquiose,  would like something different.  I guess
> the WG MOP earclips do not come in super size, either?  TIA



I think grey mop is only available in the triple magic earrings or the modern earrings. I have only seen grey mop in the super size YG ring, which I bought last year. I was thinking of special ordering a ten motif in WG grey mop but I am not sure they accept special orders? Anyone know? Would be a nice 40th birthday present.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19497923 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think the SA's just throw "price increase" out there so you'll just hurry up and buy the darn thing, thinking you won't bother to check if it's true or not.



I agree. lol wouldn't surprise me. Of course, all of us know better than to believe it until we confirm it at least a dozen times.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> do we know when they started with the new chain?



I'm sorry, I do not.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think grey mop is only available in the triple magic earrings or the modern earrings. I have only seen grey mop in the super size YG ring, which I bought last year. I was thinking of special ordering a ten motif in WG grey mop but I am not sure they accept special orders? Anyone know? Would be a nice 40th birthday present.




the modern alhambra line has a pair of earrings in wg /gray mop


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This would be absolutely amazing.....




ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think grey mop is only available in the triple magic earrings or the modern earrings. I have only seen grey mop in the super size YG ring, which I bought last year. I was thinking of special ordering a ten motif in WG grey mop but I am not sure they accept special orders? Anyone know? Would be a nice 40th birthday present.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> PS My sales associate confirmed today - NO PRICE INCREASE IN OCTOBER! She said VCA only does one a year and there's absolutely no truth to that rumour. Yay!!!


 
YES!!!  I am glad that I will be given some more time to buy it!  
So then this price increase this past month was the last one until next year?


----------



## darkangel07760

sin vergüenza;19497923 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think the SA's just throw "price increase" out there so you'll just hurry up and buy the darn thing, thinking you won't bother to check if it's true or not.


 
Isn't that lame?  That would be a mean thing of them to do!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I was in SF today and my SA said no price increase either in Oct.


 
YAY!!  Another confirmation! Good to know.
However... we will see.  The tax is significantly less in Palm Beach compared to San Francisco.  I would like to save if there is an oppotunity to do so!


----------



## pond23

I really hope all of these price increase rumors are bunk. The last one was quite a steep one, similar to Chanel's.


----------



## thimp

pond23 said:


> I really hope all of these price increase rumors are bunk. The last one was quite a steep one, similar to Chanel's.



Me too! The last price increase was horrendous!


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> Me too! The last price increase was horrendous!


 
LOL I love your little angry smiley face, pointing at the bill!!!


----------



## thimp

^^ I'm sure that is how we all felt after the price increase!


----------



## Bethc

After reading about the different links, I pulled out all of my alhambra, my 1st piece is approximately 8 years old, and compared them.  How old are the ones that have different links?

For the vintage alhambra, all of the links from my 1st piece to the last one purchased 3 weeks ago, are exactly the same for both look and size and feel about the same weight.  I asked my husband to look at them too, without telling him which were older or newer, and he could see no difference either. 

The only one that is different is my Mop magic piece, which has the same links, but a much smaller size.  Looking at Jenn's gorgeous RG/mop piece in the action shots, it looks like her's are the same size as mine, so I'm guessing it's supposed to be different from the vintage links?  Anyone who has magic pieces, do they have smaller links or the same as the vintage size?


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Me too! The last price increase was horrendous!



  Cute!


----------



## lubird217

surfergirljen said:


> THANK YOU!!! They really do throw fire! I know ever since I saw them on Eva Mendes I HAD to have them one day... I can't believe it came so soon! I am in love...



Congratulations Jen!! Your collection is beautiful and your earrings are TDF!! I'm in love with your picture of your whole collection - so so so swoon-y!

Through all your purchases and thoughtful exchanges I think you've come up with something really perfect for you and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Lharding

Bethc said:


> After reading about the different links, I pulled out all of my alhambra, my 1st piece is approximately 8 years old, and compared them.  How old are the ones that have different links?
> 
> For the vintage alhambra, all of the links from my 1st piece to the last one purchased 3 weeks ago, are exactly the same for both look and size and feel about the same weight.  I asked my husband to look at them too, without telling him which were older or newer, and he could see no difference either.
> 
> The only one that is different is my Mop magic piece, which has the same links, but a much smaller size.  Looking at Jenn's gorgeous RG/mop piece in the action shots, it looks like her's are the same size as mine, so I'm guessing it's supposed to be different from the vintage links?  Anyone who has magic pieces, do they have smaller links or the same as the vintage size?



Beth - Thank you for comparing!  A few more weeks until I pick up my piece.  I was beginning to get paranoid with the length and quality!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> After reading about the different links, I pulled out all of my alhambra, my 1st piece is approximately 8 years old, and compared them.  How old are the ones that have different links?
> 
> For the vintage alhambra, all of the links from my 1st piece to the last one purchased 3 weeks ago, are exactly the same for both look and size and feel about the same weight.  I asked my husband to look at them too, without telling him which were older or newer, and he could see no difference either.
> 
> The only one that is different is my Mop magic piece, which has the same links, but a much smaller size.  Looking at Jenn's gorgeous RG/mop piece in the action shots, it looks like her's are the same size as mine, so I'm guessing it's supposed to be different from the vintage links?  Anyone who has magic pieces, do they have smaller links or the same as the vintage size?



I did a comparison photos of the links on my 20 motif turquoise, 20 motif mop, and 10 motif mop, all purchased from a VCA boutique. You can see the links are bigger on the 20 motif turquoise. I believe the turquoise is from the old stock, and the mops are from the new stock.


----------



## peppers90

Thanks for clearing that up *AiTB!*. So,  I guess I'm wondering if
anyone owns the Modern Alhambra earstuds??  Are they the same size
as the vintage motifs?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> the modern alhambra line has a pair of earrings in wg /gray mop



I used to own them and the matching necklace but sold them to fund my first magic piece.


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> I did a comparison photos of the links on my 20 motif turquoise, 20 motif mop, and 10 motif mop, all purchased from a VCA boutique. You can see the links are bigger on the 20 motif turquoise. I believe the turquoise is from the old stock, and the mops are from the new stock.



I see what you're saying, they are different!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up *AiTB!*. So,  I guess I'm wondering if
> anyone owns the Modern Alhambra earstuds??  Are they the same size
> as the vintage motifs?



Yes, I used to own them and they are the same. Since the gold is smooth however, they do show scratches over time but they can be buffed out.


----------



## I'll take two

Just wondered if anyone that has the magic alhambra 5 motif bracelet have found it difficult to wear because of the large motif that hangs from it.

My DH thinks I should get one as I have the 6 motif necklace and earrings .
I agree with him but did have the above reservations.
Any opinions would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, you can clearly see a size difference.
I wonder if this is because you are comparing the 20 motif to the 10 motif.
In other words, while many of us love to attach the two 10's to create a 20 motif, perhaps there is an overall size difference.....???





thimp said:


> I did a comparison photos of the links on my 20 motif turquoise, 20 motif mop, and 10 motif mop, all purchased from a VCA boutique. You can see the links are bigger on the 20 motif turquoise. I believe the turquoise is from the old stock, and the mops are from the new stock.


----------



## twigski

peppers90 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up *AiTB!*. So, I guess I'm wondering if
> *anyone owns the Modern Alhambra earstuds*?? Are they the same size
> as the vintage motifs?


 
I don't have them but here is a pic for reference. To me they look slightly bigger than the vintage but it might be because of the thicker gold framing the motif.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, you can clearly see a size difference.
> I wonder if this is because you are comparing the 20 motif to the 10 motif.
> In other words, while many of us love to attach the two 10's to create a 20 motif, perhaps there is an overall size difference.....???



Actually, it is a comparison of the 20 motif in turquoise, next to a 20 motif in mop, next to a 10 motif in mop. There are three necklaces in the comparison pic.


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the comparison pics *thimp*! The difference in the links is very apparent. I like necklaces as long as possible, so this is not a welcome change (along with the fact that there is probably less gold in the pieces).


----------



## perleegirl

But... they are all very beautiful!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics *thimp*! The difference in the links is very apparent. I like necklaces as long as possible, so this is not a welcome change (along with the fact that there is probably less gold in the pieces).




its also dishonest to say a necklace or bracelet is X inches and its more than a couple 8ths of an inch shorter.  if their quality control is so great there should be nominal differences in length.  I view it as borderline fraud.  i bought a 20 motif that was barely 30 inches.  2 inches is a significant difference. you cant even double it not to mention you are paying for something you arent getting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WOW...you are absolutely right.
This is so strange...did you purchase them at different locations?  I suppose it really shouldn't matter. On the bright side, when you wear your turquoise piece with your mop, they will not hang on top of one another.
I have the same turquoise piece and am waiting on the mop...now I can't wait to measure....LOL




thimp said:


> Actually, it is a comparison of the 20 motif in turquoise, next to a 20 motif in mop, next to a 10 motif in mop. There are three necklaces in the comparison pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would be absolutely heartbroken if I purchased a 20 motif and could not double it.  I agree with you...this is not good at all....





Hermesaholic said:


> its also dishonest to say a necklace or bracelet is X inches and its more than a couple 8ths of an inch shorter. if their quality control is so great there should be nominal differences in length. I view it as borderline fraud. i bought a 20 motif that was barely 30 inches. 2 inches is a significant difference. you cant even double it not to mention you are paying for something you arent getting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh my goodness, you are right!!!





thimp said:


> Actually, it is a comparison of the 20 motif in turquoise, next to a 20 motif in mop, next to a 10 motif in mop. There are three necklaces in the comparison pic.


----------



## neenabengal

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would be absolutely heartbroken if I purchased a 20 motif and could not double it.  I agree with you...this is not good at all....



Im about to hopefully buy my first piece of VCA and I find this very shocking!  I really do hope VCA read this thread and take note - and for those who buy the 20 motif and find they cant double it, perhaps the more people take them back for a refund, VCA will get the message!  Shocking... just shocking....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps they just want to force us to purchase an extra 10 motif to get that double necklace look.....ugh.




texasgirliegirl said:


> I would be absolutely heartbroken if I purchased a 20 motif and could not double it. I agree with you...this is not good at all....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would be absolutely heartbroken if I purchased a 20 motif and could not double it.  I agree with you...this is not good at all....



and yes as a policy they will lengthen up to two inches (which is how they avoid any trouble)but they are counting on people not going through the trouble.  take two inches of gold chain and multiply that times every necklace and bracelet that requires chain by however many they produce..............


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> WOW...you are absolutely right.
> This is so strange...*did you purchase them at different locations?*  I suppose it really shouldn't matter. *On the bright side, when you wear your turquoise piece with your mop, they will not hang on top of one another.*
> I have the same turquoise piece and am waiting on the mop...now I can't wait to measure....LOL



No, I purchased them all at the same VCA boutique. I think the MOPs were newer stock because MOPs move faster in stock, i.e. more ppl purchase them, than turquoise due to their versatility. 

You are exactly correct on the layering. I am not complaining because they work perfectly together. However, if I wear the 20 motif mop alone, and had I not purchased the 10 motif mop to connect with the 20 motif mop, I would not be happy with the shorter length. My turquoise is a nice 34 inches in length, whereas my mop is 31 1/2 inches. Big difference.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> its also dishonest to say a necklace or bracelet is X inches and its more than a couple 8ths of an inch shorter.  if their quality control is so great there should be nominal differences in length.  I view it as borderline fraud. * i bought a 20 motif that was barely 30 inches.*  2 inches is a significant difference. you cant even double it not to mention you are paying for something you arent getting.



The beauty of a 20 motif lies partly in its long length. 30 inches is just too short. At these prices, you should not have to lengthen them an extra 2 inches, free or not. These 20 motifs should be 34 inches.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> The beauty of a 20 motif lies partly in its long length. 30 inches is just too short. At these prices, you should not have to lengthen them an extra 2 inches, free or not. These 20 motifs should be 34 inches.



i misspoke-- 34"


----------



## Hermesaholic

Thimp and anyone else:  do you have any comparative pics of your vintage alhambra bracelets?  I would love to see standard length ---new verses old chain--and how many links are between each motif. I bought one and it is 7" --I cant even close it.  It fits close but its too short to actually close it by myself.


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> The beauty of a 20 motif lies partly in its long length. 30 inches is just too short. At these prices, you should not have to lengthen them an extra 2 inches, free or not. These 20 motifs should be 34 inches.



All this discussion made me wonder about my 20 motifs, so I measured them.  I have a white mop which was purchased about 1 1/2 years ago and an onyx which I purchased about a month ago.  They are the exact same length in total -- between 33 1/2 and 33 3/4 inches, although the motifs do not line up exactly.    

I always assumed that they would all be made the same way, but we are discovering that it isn't so.  On my two 20 motifs the number of links at the ends of each necklace are different.  On one there are 3 links before the clasp, and 4 links on the other side.  On the other there are 4 links before the clasp and 3 on the other side.  I just find it interesting that they are different.


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> its also dishonest to say a necklace or bracelet is X inches and its more than a couple 8ths of an inch shorter.  if their quality control is so great there should be nominal differences in length.  I view it as borderline fraud.  i bought a 20 motif that was barely 30 inches.  2 inches is a significant difference. you cant even double it not to mention you are paying for something you arent getting.



^ Barely 30 inches? Now that is too much of a difference. That is not a negligible difference. And they can't chalk it up to "no two pieces are exactly the same." It seems that one has to go to the counter with a tape measure from now on. If I bought a 20 motif now, I would expect it to be at least 32 inches in length. I'd prefer it be closer to 34.


----------



## wintotty

All the discussion of the necklace length makes me really worried. I measured my MOP x YG 20 motif I bought about 1.5 years ago, and it is 33.5 inches. I have 2 10 motif necklaces on order, will def check the length when I receive them.


----------



## Lharding

Now you have me concerned!  I pick mine up next month.  I'm planning to bring a tape measure and try doubling it while I'm at VCA.  The SA and store manager both told me it's supposed to be 33 inches too!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Lharding said:


> Now you have me concerned!  I pick mine up next month.  I'm planning to bring a tape measure and try doubling it while I'm at VCA.  The SA and store manager both told me it's supposed to be 33 inches too!



i believe they are supposed to be 34"


----------



## Lharding

Hermesaholic said:


> i believe they are supposed to be 34"



Thank you.  I will add your info of 34" to my "To do sheet" for VCA.  My DH thinks I'll silly to want every detail "just right".


----------



## Suzie

I measure my recently purchased turquoise and it is 33 1/2 inches.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Lharding said:


> Thank you.  I will add your info of 34" to my "To do sheet" for VCA.  My DH thinks I'll silly to want every detail "just right".




I guess the point is that if something is supposed to be a certain way then it should be with very little variation.  It shouldnt matter if its 35 dollars or 3500 or 35000 but especially at high jewelry price points for pieces made by companies with a self claimed adherence to top level quality control--a reputation often uttered by the salespeople-- then it really should be exactly as described.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are right.  That is a significant difference.
I still need to go measure my turquoise 20 motif.....




thimp said:


> No, I purchased them all at the same VCA boutique. I think the MOPs were newer stock because MOPs move faster in stock, i.e. more ppl purchase them, than turquoise due to their versatility.
> 
> You are exactly correct on the layering. I am not complaining because they work perfectly together. However, if I wear the 20 motif mop alone, and had I not purchased the 10 motif mop to connect with the 20 motif mop, I would not be happy with the shorter length. My turquoise is a nice 34 inches in length, whereas my mop is 31 1/2 inches. Big difference.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just measured my recently purchased turquoise yg 20 motif necklace and it is exactly 35 inches long.  Measured twice....


----------



## beachy10

I was in NM this weekend and what my SA told me is that VCA does not add the 2 inches for free, they charge places like NM, Betteridge, London to lengthen and the stores eat the cost as a courtesy. I took a necklace into NM that I purchased from Betteridge (plus another necklace that I did purchase from NM) because I didn't want to send it back via mail. Now NM is telling me that I may have to pay to have it lengthened since I didn't buy it from them and I told them if that's the case forget it. They also said if I haven't purchased it within the last 30 days that VCA will charge me to lengthen.

So for those that have purchased directly from VCA and have had their necklaces lengthened, did you have to pay? Just wondering if what my SA said is true or if he's just mad I didn't buy the necklace from him.


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> The beauty of a 20 motif lies partly in its long length. 30 inches is just too short. At these prices, you should not have to lengthen them an extra 2 inches, free or not. These 20 motifs should be 34 inches.


 
I agree, 34" should be minimum length for longer necklaces. 30" or 31.5" is  an odd length anyway. I actually like 36" since I am tall.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> So for those that have purchased directly from VCA and have had their necklaces lengthened, did you have to pay?



I have had two 10 motifs lengthened free of charge.  Both necklaces were purchased directly from a VCA boutique about 1 1/2 years ago.  

In prior conversations on this thread it doesn't seem that this practice is consistent even among the VCA boutiques.  Some people said that they did have to pay at the boutiques.  

And I beleve that someone also stated here (can't remember who --sorry) that all VCA boutiques were going to start charging to lengthen.

And btw, I totally believe that VCA charges NM and other vendors for lengthening.


----------



## twigski

After reading the posts regarding the length. I attempted to measure my two 10 motifs I got them both @ NM one in 2008 and the other a few weeks ago. There is a slight difference but difficult to measure. I don't see any difference in the links between the motifs but the links connected to the clasp is longer on the older piece.


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> Congratulations Jen!! Your collection is beautiful and your earrings are TDF!! I'm in love with your picture of your whole collection - so so so swoon-y!
> 
> Through all your purchases and thoughtful exchanges I think you've come up with something really perfect for you and it's gorgeous!



Thank you so much! That is so sweet and means a lot!


----------



## little mom

surfergirljen said:


> Both! Magic is much bigger (about twice as big) and generally about twice as expensive per motif. The magic pendants were $2900, the vintage pendants aprox $1500. Hope that helps!
> 
> Here you go ... big = magic, small = vintage! (sweet is even smaller)


 
surfergirl.....thank you...


----------



## twigski

wintotty said:


> All the discussion of the necklace length makes me really worried. I measured my MOP x YG 20 motif I bought about 1.5 years ago, and it is 33.5 inches. I have 2 10 motif necklaces on order, will def check the length when I receive them.


 
You still didn't get your two 10's yet?


----------



## preciousp

So for those that have purchased directly from VCA and have had their necklaces lengthened, did you have to pay? Just wondering if what my SA said is true or if he's just mad I didn't buy the necklace from him.[/QUOTE]

I purchased a necklace from the Beverly Hills VCA boutique about 2 months ago & they lengthened it 2 inches free of charge.


----------



## eye candy

Seeing threads like these about the Fleurette makes me think VCA should pull out that entire line.  LOL  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/vca-fleurette-398592.html

I want something unique that screams VCA!  Mmmm...the Lotus or Cosmos.   

The alhambra line is nice too.  Heidi Klum did get sued for replicating this line a long long time ago, i.e. she replicated the clover designs for her jewelry line prior to starting her hit series Project Runway.  So the alhambra line will always be VCAs!   I just don't like that they shorten the chains recently because the cost of gold went up...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, neither....
STILL waiting.



twigski said:


> You still didn't get your two 10's yet?


----------



## Bethc

My new 20 motif is between 33 and 33 1/2 inches.


----------



## wintotty

twigski said:


> You still didn't get your two 10's yet?



They are back ordered and I was told about 1 month wait. So they are supposed to come in soon....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I am thinking the WG ten was old stock even though they were bought within a few months of each other because clearly the chain is different. There are exactly the same number of links but at some point, the motifs when you compare the two no longer line up and there is a definite shortage on the overall length as seen by the tape measure.


----------



## ashton

Candice0985 said:


> I agree with all of this, I returned my turquoise sweet bracelet because it had a visible airline when worn, I could see my skin through the motif! and for almost 1500.00 CDN the quality needs to reflect the price being charged. I understand that the costs of materials is rising, but working in the industry really puts costs of materials versus retail prices into perspective. I paid the old price (5200) for my love bracelet but at the new price almost 6K! I could not justify my purchase anymore, the prices are becoming outrageous and as ALLINTHEBAG stated they are starting to outprice themselves from themost lucrative markets! it will be interesting to see what happens with prices in 2, 3 or 5 years time...will the increases keep coming or will these brands eventually see a loss of sales???



i have no idea that the hairline (between the motif and the casing) is considered a flaw!!!! my sweet alhambra heart necklace had that hairline and it annoyed me a little but i thought its meant to be like that??

or am i totally wrong?


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am thinking the WG ten was old stock even though they were bought within a few months of each other because clearly the chain is different. There are exactly the same number of links but at some point, the motifs when you compare the two no longer line up and there is a definite shortage on the overall length as seen by the tape measure.



That's a big difference!


----------



## Candice0985

ashton said:


> i have no idea that the hairline (between the motif and the casing) is considered a flaw!!!! my sweet alhambra heart necklace had that hairline and it annoyed me a little but i thought its meant to be like that??
> 
> or am i totally wrong?


 I'm not sure, I didn't like seeing my skin between the gold case and the turquoise, I don't think it is supposed to be like this though...maybe someone who owns a few alhambra pieces can let us know?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> That's a big difference!



I know! It fits my neck but it bothers me because it is so much shorter. Not quite choker but almost.


----------



## twigski

wintotty said:


> They are *back ordered* and I was told about 1 month wait. So they are supposed to come in soon....


 

Oh....they were back ordered. I thought they were just being shipped from a different location.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A few months ago I saw a vintage alhambra necklace that was up for bid (somewhere...can't remember) and  every motif had that gap or "air line".  It was a much older piece.
Personally, I would worry too much about the set falling out.




Candice0985 said:


> I'm not sure, I didn't like seeing my skin between the gold case and the turquoise, I don't think it is supposed to be like this though...maybe someone who owns a few alhambra pieces can let us know?


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> A few months ago I saw a vintage alhambra necklace that was up for bid (somewhere...can't remember) and every motif had that gap or "air line". It was a much older piece.
> Personally, I would worry too much about the set falling out.


 
thats true...I didn't even think of that possibility....


----------



## sin vergüenza

I checked my 10 motif necklace, which I bought in June, and 6 out of 10 motifs have an "airline" in one or more sections of the clover. They are not big enough to see skin and I had to hold them up to a window to see them, but they are there. 

Honestly, I don't think they are meant to be a flawless fit every time. However, I can see how a really big one can be bothersome.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19512320 said:
			
		

> I checked my 10 motif necklace, which I bought in June, and 6 out of 10 motifs have an "airline" in one or more sections of the clover. They are not big enough to see skin and I had to hold them up to a window to see them, but they are there.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they are meant to be a flawless fit every time. However, I can see how a really big one can be bothersome.




I held my magic 16 motif up that I bought within the last 4 months and only if you hold it up to the light can you see an airline in some of the motifs. If I hold it against my skin, nothing.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I held my magic 16 motif up that I bought within the last 4 months and only if you hold it up to the light can you see an airline in some of the motifs. If I hold it against my skin, nothing.


 

Same here.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19512449 said:
			
		

> Same here.




I don't think its a design flaw though. I think in some cases, it keeps the mop from cracking...maybe a buffer. I know when things are set too tightly, they can crack over time. Happens with opals. Mine are set in well and do not move around as I tried to on the ones I can hold up to the light and see.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is reassuring to know....
As long as the stations remail securely in their setting, I think there are no worries.
That said, when my two 10's come in, I will be ready with a tape measure and will probably hold them up to the light for inspection...LOL.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19512320 said:
			
		

> I checked my 10 motif necklace, which I bought in June, and 6 out of 10 motifs have an "airline" in one or more sections of the clover. They are not big enough to see skin and I had to hold them up to a window to see them, but they are there.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they are meant to be a flawless fit every time. However, I can see how a really big one can be bothersome.


we need to remember these pieces are still made by hand in part --not punched out of a mold.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> we need to remember these pieces are still made by hand in part --not punched out of a mold.


Exactly. From what I was told when I was in the vendome store last year, they discard a lot of mop too when making the clovers. It's not like I am going to walk around holding mine up to the light  and if something were to break, you can be sure I'd send it in to repair.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Exactly. From what I was told when I was in the vendome store last year, they discard a lot of mop too when making the clovers. It's not like I am going to walk around holding mine up to the light  and if something were to break, you can be sure I'd send it in to repair.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a thought:
When I do go in to buy my piece, do you think it would be in bad taste to politely ask to see all the sweet mop clover necklaces that they have in stock, so that I can pick the mop I like the best?


----------



## kim_mac

i think it's fine to ask to see more inventory to choose especially since mop is unique and you may like a certain tone/pattern/look.  i think it's not what you ask but HOW you ask.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Of course not.
In fact, I would do this without hesitation.
I asked my SA to please select the most beautiful strand for me (I have a pending order) and that I trust her judgement to look out for me.




darkangel07760 said:


> I have a thought:
> When I do go in to buy my piece, do you think it would be in bad taste to politely ask to see all the sweet mop clover necklaces that they have in stock, so that I can pick the mop I like the best?


----------



## daluu

i asked my s.a. to pick out the "best" one. he even transferred in a few just so i can pick through it. exceptional service!




darkangel07760 said:


> I have a thought:
> When I do go in to buy my piece, do you think it would be in bad taste to politely ask to see all the sweet mop clover necklaces that they have in stock, so that I can pick the mop I like the best?


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> Sorry this is taking SO LONG!
> Okay here's a few ... waiting for my "big" camera to process the other pics!!!
> 
> Presenting my two new sweet necklaces and... my lotus earrings!! I can't quite believe I own these and was totally surprised to find that I actually think I could wear them day to day (if I kept the rest of the jewelry toned way down) without feeling too dressed up! They are soooo perfect.
> 
> My sweets arrived today and OMG they are so sweet! So tiny and perfect, especially the clover - just makes me smile!  Now I can layer them just like Charlotte on SATC!
> 
> (pls excuse the sun damage - so awful! I have to get that fixed!! it somehow looks so much worse in pics!) (and OMG they're huge! Sorry!)



GORGEOUS!!!!  Congrats on your new goodies!!! 

Your collection is really fabulous!


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know can you get the sweet turquoise butterfly necklace in yellow gold or only in white.


----------



## kim_mac

i've only seen it in white gold.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG the most BRUTAL VCA rip off's I've seen! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-gold-...ecklace/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313203601/detail.fly

Look at the other designs below the pictures!!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-mothe...-chain-necklace/cat60026/313203801/detail.fly


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> OMG the most BRUTAL VCA rip off's I've seen!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-gold-...ecklace/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313203601/detail.fly
> 
> Look at the other designs below the pictures!!!




That looks like something I have seen walking around NYC my last visit. Terrible. (had to edit as I will always be a NY'er-lol) I have seen these sold on street corners. Have yet to see anyone 'wearing' them lol


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> OMG the most BRUTAL VCA rip off's I've seen!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-gold-...ecklace/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313203601/detail.fly
> 
> Look at the other designs below the pictures!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-mothe...-chain-necklace/cat60026/313203801/detail.fly




Jen, how tempted were you to leave a "review?"


----------



## burberryprncess

Ladies,

I read that some of you use an extender to make your 10 motif necklace longer.  When you use the extender, does your necklace turn revealing the extender?  I would like to use a long extender so that the motifs do not sit on the back and sides of my neck, I have sensitive neck which prevents me from wearing majority of strands necklaces.  Do you think this look will look awkward?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I read that some of you use an extender to make your 10 motif necklace longer.  When you use the extender, does your necklace turn revealing the extender?  I would like to use a long extender so that the motifs do not sit on the back and sides of my neck, I have sensitive neck which prevents me from wearing majority of strands necklaces.  Do you think this look will look awkward?



There are a few members that had extenders made with extra chain. I used my bracelet as an extender but it may be bothersome.


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> There are a few members that had extenders made with extra chain. I used my bracelet as an extender but it may be bothersome.



But will the necklace turn to so that the chain end up in front instead of the back?  That's my concern.  I can't do the bracelet to extend the necklace cuz that would be defeating my purpose making my neck irritated.


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> Congratulations Jen!! Your collection is beautiful and your earrings are TDF!! I'm in love with your picture of your whole collection - so so so swoon-y!
> 
> Through all your purchases and thoughtful exchanges I think you've come up with something really perfect for you and it's gorgeous!





burberryprncess said:


> But will the necklace turn to so that the chain end up in front instead of the back?  That's my concern.  I can't do the bracelet to extend the necklace cuz that would be defeating my purpose making my neck irritated.



I doubt it. I didn't keep mine long enough to figure out but if the front is heavier than the back I don't think it will do that often.


----------



## surfergirljen

Brennamom said:


> Jen, how tempted were you to leave a "review?"



VERY!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> But will the necklace turn to so that the chain end up in front instead of the back?  That's my concern.  I can't do the bracelet to extend the necklace cuz that would be defeating my purpose making my neck irritated.


Doubtful that it would as the motifs would be heavier than the chain thus keeping it in place.


----------



## peppers90

I have a 4 inch extender on my 10 motif and the necklace rarely moves;  the extender stays in the back.


----------



## burberryprncess

surfergirljen said:


> I doubt it. I didn't keep mine long enough to figure out but if the front is heavier than the back I don't think it will do that often.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Doubtful that it would as the motifs would be heavier than the chain thus keeping it in place.





peppers90 said:


> I have a 4 inch extender on my 10 motif and the0  necklace rarely moves;  the extender stays in the back.




Thank you!  I plan on ordering a 10 motif yg mop necklace and wear along with my single magic mop necklace for a nice layering look.


----------



## beachy10

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I read that some of you use an extender to make your 10 motif necklace longer. When you use the extender, does your necklace turn revealing the extender? I would like to use a long extender so that the motifs do not sit on the back and sides of my neck, I have sensitive neck which prevents me from wearing majority of strands necklaces. Do you think this look will look awkward?


 
The extender will stay in the back. My mom adds them and I've never seen them pop up in front.


----------



## burberryprncess

Do you ladies know if BG sells VCA?


----------



## burberryprncess

beachy10 said:


> The extender will stay in the back. My mom adds them and I've never seen them pop up in front.




Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

burberryprncess said:


> Do you ladies know if BG sells VCA?



No, BG does not.  The VCA store is in their building, but it is a separate store.  You can't use your BG card in VCA (Believe me, I asked!!)


----------



## burberryprncess

sbelle said:


> No, BG does not.  The VCA store is in their building, but it is a separate store.  You can't use your BG card in VCA (Believe me, I asked!!)



That's a bummer.


----------



## darkangel07760

daluu said:


> i asked my s.a. to pick out the "best" one. he even transferred in a few just so i can pick through it. exceptional service!


 Oh good!  I didn't want to seem annoying, but in the case that I end up not happy, I would prefer NOT to return it!


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Of course not.
> In fact, I would do this without hesitation.
> I asked my SA to please select the most beautiful strand for me (I have a pending order) and that I trust her judgement to look out for me.


 
Thank you!  I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh goodness, no reason to feel bad!!
We all need to remember that we are the consumer....not to sheepishly approach the VCA counter and feel like they are doing us a favor by selling us this very expensive jewelry...save it for Hermes...LOL...just kidding!!!!!






darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you! I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## darkangel07760

kim_mac said:


> i think it's fine to ask to see more inventory to choose especially since mop is unique and you may like a certain tone/pattern/look.  i think it's not what you ask but HOW you ask.



You are absolutely right.    I am excited to look!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness, no reason to feel bad!!
> We all need to remember that we are the consumer....not to sheepishly approach the VCA counter and feel like they are doing us a favor by selling us this very expensive jewelry...save it for Hermes...LOL...just kidding!!!!!


 
Haha!  I went into the Hermes shop in San Francisco to look at scares, and there was one SA there who was very nice and took the time to show me a good number of them!  
For some reason the VCA shop in L.A. was intimidating to me, I don't know why...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These look terrible but I suppose they can get away with it because of the five petals vs four....
There are a lot of el fake-o's out there...an accessory store in Houston, even sells them.  They look more like enamel and come in crazy colors like hot pink. 
 Anybody who knows VCA can immediately tell the difference.





surfergirljen said:


> OMG the most BRUTAL VCA rip off's I've seen!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-gold-...ecklace/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313203601/detail.fly
> 
> Look at the other designs below the pictures!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-mothe...-chain-necklace/cat60026/313203801/detail.fly


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOL..LA can be that way....That said, always remember that they are there to provide service to YOU.  Their goal is to sell you something...and hopefully create a long term customer out of you.
Our Hermes SA's in Houston are all wonderful...never intimidating or pushy.  
I love it that we can all share our stories here...after all, it's called the VCA addiction/support group, right??




darkangel07760 said:


> You are absolutely right.  I am excited to look!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I went into the Hermes shop in San Francisco to look at scares, and there was one SA there who was very nice and took the time to show me a good number of them!
> For some reason the VCA shop in L.A. was intimidating to me, I don't know why...


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOL..LA can be that way....That said, always remember that they are there to provide service to YOU.  Their goal is to sell you something...and hopefully create a long term customer out of you.
> Our Hermes SA's in Houston are all wonderful...never intimidating or pushy.
> I love it that we can all share our stories here...after all, it's called the VCA addiction/support group, right??


 
Haha yes!  Except for my SO, noone else I know appreciates the good stuff.  Except for all my forum pals here!


----------



## nycdiva

My 10 motif TQ YG necklace (pre-increase) came in and it a shade darker than the one I have at home.  I was hoping to link the two to make a long necklace. I purchased the necklace from an out of state NM.  If i go to my local store and ask to see the ones they have in stock, do you think they will exchange it one that is lighter? Will I have to pay the new price? You can't notice it unless you know,but it becomes extremely visible one you are aware of it.  I would like them to match, but I am not willing to pay an extra 1500$ for same necklace I have.


----------



## perleegirl

Nycdiva-  Being that you purchased it from NM, I'm betting that you will be able to swap it out if you are not happy with the color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Same here!!
Can't even discuss this w/family or friends.



darkangel07760 said:


> Haha yes! Except for my SO, noone else I know appreciates the good stuff. Except for all my forum pals here!


----------



## I'll take two

I would have to agree with that! 

If some of my friends knew what I spent on some of these items they might question my sanity .





texasgirliegirl said:


> Same here!!
> Can't even discuss this w/family or friends.


----------



## Candice0985

^^ haha me too, there is no way I could tell my parents what I spend on some of my jewellery especially my love bracelet or the soleste i'll be getting soon. my dad would faint then get angry if he knew LOL. my friends I could tell and they would just go omg r u serious!? or roll their eyes and be like oh that's Candice.....

one of my girlfriends seriously thought she could buy a piece of fine jewellery (platinum, diamonds etc..) with a $200 budget, she had no idea that jewellery cost so much LOL


----------



## beachy10

My grandma asked if my alhambra was real or costume. I told her costume because last time I told her my Prada bag cost $1,000 all of her friends couldn't stop talking about it and made such a big deal about it. 

I can tell my mom & SO about my jewelry but that's about it. None of my friends wear jewelry or anything designer.


----------



## Brennamom

beachy10 said:


> My grandma asked if my alhambra was real or costume. I told her costume because last time I told her my Prada bag cost $1,000 all of her friends couldn't stop talking about it and made such a big deal about it.
> 
> I can tell my mom & SO about my jewelry but that's about it. None of my friends wear jewelry or anything designer.



Only my Mom knows, since she does the same with John Hardy (she has a thing for dragons!).  She dropped a ton at one of his trunk/pers. appearances at NM and then told me after.  I was sooo mad, since I would have put it on my NM card (for 2x points!) and had her pay me!  This was just before the pre-increase frenzy.  I was :censor: but I still  her....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> My grandma asked if my alhambra was real or costume. I told her costume because last time I told her my Prada bag cost $1,000 all of her friends couldn't stop talking about it and made such a big deal about it.
> 
> I can tell my mom & SO about my jewelry but that's about it. None of my friends wear jewelry or anything designer.


That is SO funny. I sent an exotic LV bag to consignment and my grandfather kept nagging me about what I said it would sell for(forget what I paid for it).  He would chuckle when he asked "did that purse sell yet?".  When it did, he was SHOCKED! He thought nobody in their right mind would spend more than 20.00 on a purse.


----------



## pond23

^ That's too cute! LOL!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

burberryprncess said:


> But will the necklace turn to so that the chain end up in front instead of the back?  That's my concern.  I can't do the bracelet to extend the necklace cuz that would be defeating my purpose making my neck irritated.



I have an extender on my 10 motif and it does not really turn at all. The motifs all lay flat so I'm guessing that is what helps the necklace not turn...


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> OMG the most BRUTAL VCA rip off's I've seen!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-gold-...ecklace/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313203601/detail.fly
> 
> Look at the other designs below the pictures!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Jardin-mothe...-chain-necklace/cat60026/313203801/detail.fly



Yes, it's not a four leaf clover so VCA can't sue.  I saw some replicas at Nordstrom's not too long ago.  Those babies were sold out so quickly.  lol  I contemplated buying but I don't like custom jewelry.  It's just me..


----------



## xblackxstarx

Are there any online uk retailers that sell the vca sweet Alhambra clover and accept paypal as I won't give card details over net would be very greatful if anyone can help . Will be my first vca piece ever


----------



## mp4

darkangel07760 said:


> For some reason the VCA shop in L.A. was intimidating to me, I don't know why...



I got a weird vibe at that store....will not go back....and certainly would not spend money there.  Another tpfer warned me when I said I was going there.

Only Hermes store I ever got attitude in was Naples, FL....won't go back there either.  This is funny since I only buy VCA from the girls in Naples (not that I have a huge collection)...they are soooo fab!


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Same here!!
> Can't even discuss this w/family or friends.



Okay I LOVE this sub-thread!!! OMG can I just say I have truly found my sisters in crime here!!! NO ONE I know is into this stuff... I mean some have nice big e-rings... but my family would seriously kill me if they knew I was buying VCA earrings etc.!! (including DH!!!)



I'll take two said:


> I would have to agree with that!
> 
> If some of my friends knew what I spent on some of these items they might question my sanity .



Um, yeah... me too! 



Candice0985 said:


> ^^ haha me too, there is no way I could tell my parents what I spend on some of my jewellery especially my love bracelet or the soleste i'll be getting soon. my dad would faint then get angry if he knew LOL. my friends I could tell and they would just go omg r u serious!? or roll their eyes and be like oh that's Candice.....
> 
> one of my girlfriends seriously thought she could buy a piece of fine jewellery (platinum, diamonds etc..) with a $200 budget, she had no idea that jewellery cost so much LOL



LOL - Candice I'd get the same reaction. All my friends joke and laugh at my online shopping habits... and my parents constantly scold me.  Every year when my parents go to Naples (so much cheaper to ship there! Plus more stores ship to the US) for the winter, I order everything and send it to their condo - last year my evil mother  PILED UP ALL THE BOXES IN THE DINING ROOM so my husband would see them when I got there! And okay, I'm not going to lie - it looked BAD. SOMEHOW I got him to get the stuff out of the car while I FRANTICALLY SHOVED it into their bedroom and nearly murdered my mother with my eyes before he could see it - I was like WHO'S SIDE ARE YOU ON WOMAN?! LOL! 



beachy10 said:


> My grandma asked if my alhambra was real or costume. I told her costume because last time I told her my Prada bag cost $1,000 all of her friends couldn't stop talking about it and made such a big deal about it.
> 
> I can tell my mom & SO about my jewelry but that's about it. None of my friends wear jewelry or anything designer.



Yeah, my mom looked at my turquoise bracelet and said, "see if you hadn't told me I never would have know that that was a "treasure"."  Actually that's kind of what I like about VCA... in my circle it's not that well known and I honestly just love it because it's beautiful! 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is SO funny. I sent an exotic LV bag to consignment and my grandfather kept nagging me about what I said it would sell for(forget what I paid for it).  He would chuckle when he asked "did that purse sell yet?".  When it did, he was SHOCKED! He thought nobody in their right mind would spend more than 20.00 on a purse.



LOL... so so funny... 



mp4 said:


> I got a weird vibe at that store....will not go back....and certainly would not spend money there.  Another tpfer warned me when I said I was going there.
> 
> Only Hermes store I ever got attitude in was Naples, FL....won't go back there either.  This is funny since I only buy VCA from the girls in Naples (not that I have a huge collection)...they are soooo fab!



They are!! I love going in that store. When I first discovered VCA 3 years ago I was pretty intimidated going in - and TOTALLY SHOCKED by the prices (my first foray into fine jewelry ... what a slippery slope!) ... they made me feel so comfortable asking about prices and sizing etc. ... buy almost all my pieces exclusively from them because they are so accomodating!  DO YOU HEAR THAT NASTY SNOTTY SALES ASSOCIATES? DROP THE ATTITUDE AND SIT DOWN or you're going to lose sales!!!


----------



## eye candy

I saw this while looking for a penny preville emerald necklace.  Looks just like the Fleurette necklace but this one has little diamonds along the chain!    

http://www.landsbergjewelers.com/De...Flower-Chain-Necklace-with-Diamonds/147/1481/

VCA should really remove their Fleurette line.  Ugh.   A lot of imitations out there.


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - Candice I'd get the same reaction. All my friends joke and laugh at my online shopping habits... and my parents constantly scold me.  Every year when my parents go to Naples (so much cheaper to ship there! Plus more stores ship to the US) for the winter, I order everything and send it to their condo - last year my evil mother  PILED UP ALL THE BOXES IN THE DINING ROOM so my husband would see them when I got there! And okay, I'm not going to lie - it looked BAD. SOMEHOW I got him to get the stuff out of the car while I FRANTICALLY SHOVED it into their bedroom and nearly murdered my mother with my eyes before he could see it - I was like WHO'S SIDE ARE YOU ON WOMAN?! LOL!



You totally live a life like Becky in the book 'Confessions of a Shopaholic'!!   You are soo funny!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

eye candy said:


> You totally live a life like Becky in the book 'Confessions of a Shopaholic'!!   You are soo funny!!



Yes, I can totally relate.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> They are!! I love going in that store. When I first discovered VCA 3 years ago I was pretty intimidated going in - and TOTALLY SHOCKED by the prices (my first foray into fine jewelry ... what a slippery slope!) ... they made me feel so comfortable asking about prices and sizing etc. ... buy almost all my pieces exclusively from them because they are so accomodating!  *DO YOU HEAR THAT NASTY SNOTTY SALES ASSOCIATES? DROP THE ATTITUDE AND SIT DOWN or you're going to lose sales!!!*


^ I had a horrible SA today at Holts. 
I asked a sales associate to help me find a cute office appropriate black dress, I saw one I liked- didn't have my size so I asked the SA if they had  anything similar...and she just wandered off and talked to her friend instead!?
Tiffany is my slippery slope, I didn't own anything Tiffany until 3 years ago...started with a $150 silver key.....and let's just say it's gotten significantly pricier


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Same here!!
> Can't even discuss this w/family or friends.


 
I know.  It kinda sucks, because I would LOVE a shopping buddy, but no such luck!



I'll take two said:


> I would have to agree with that!
> 
> If some of my friends knew what I spent on some of these items they might question my sanity .


 
I guess it is all what matters to us, right?



Candice0985 said:


> ^^ haha me too, there is no way I could tell my parents what I spend on some of my jewellery especially my love bracelet or the soleste i'll be getting soon. my dad would faint then get angry if he knew LOL. my friends I could tell and they would just go omg r u serious!? or roll their eyes and be like oh that's Candice.....
> 
> one of my girlfriends seriously thought she could buy a piece of fine jewellery (platinum, diamonds etc..) with a $200 budget, she had no idea that jewellery cost so much LOL


 
The thing is, I come from a family that is quite familiar with what I buy, so I can't say ANYTHING to them, because I buy stuff they feel I cannot afford.  When we exchanged Love bracelets, my mum knew they were from Cartier and was speechless that my SO had saved up enough $$$ to buy me one!  



beachy10 said:


> My grandma asked if my alhambra was real or costume. I told her costume because last time I told her my Prada bag cost $1,000 all of her friends couldn't stop talking about it and made such a big deal about it.
> 
> I can tell my mom & SO about my jewelry but that's about it. None of my friends wear jewelry or anything designer.


 
None of my friends here in CA wear anything designer.  I am kinda of an enigma, since I listen to bands like the Misfits, wear black, yet I'll be sporting some designer bag or jewelry.  *shrugs*  I guess that's what happens when you grow up in a family that has designer stuff at home.


----------



## darkangel07760

mp4 said:


> I got a weird vibe at that store....will not go back....and certainly would not spend money there.  Another tpfer warned me when I said I was going there.
> 
> Only Hermes store I ever got attitude in was Naples, FL....won't go back there either.  This is funny since I only buy VCA from the girls in Naples (not that I have a huge collection)...they are soooo fab!


 
Yea!  so you know what I am talking about!  It was odd in there.  I am curious as to what vibe I will get from the Palm Beach one when I enter.
It is very important to me that the SA's are nice.  And geniune.  I can spot a faker a mile away!


----------



## darkangel07760

LOL - Candice I'd get the same reaction. All my friends joke and laugh at my online shopping habits... and my parents constantly scold me.  Every year when my parents go to Naples (so much cheaper to ship there! Plus more stores ship to the US) for the winter, I order everything and send it to their condo - last year my evil mother  PILED UP ALL THE BOXES IN THE DINING ROOM so my husband would see them when I got there! And okay, I'm not going to lie - it looked BAD. SOMEHOW I got him to get the stuff out of the car while I FRANTICALLY SHOVED it into their bedroom and nearly murdered my mother with my eyes before he could see it - I was like WHO'S SIDE ARE YOU ON WOMAN?! LOL! 

surfergirljen, that is nuts!  How many boxes was it?  I am glad you gave her the evil eye lol!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - Candice I'd get the same reaction. All my friends joke and laugh at my online shopping habits... and my parents constantly scold me. Every year when my parents go to Naples (so much cheaper to ship there! Plus more stores ship to the US) for the winter, I order everything and send it to their condo - last year my evil mother  PILED UP ALL THE BOXES IN THE DINING ROOM so my husband would see them when I got there! And okay, I'm not going to lie - it looked BAD. SOMEHOW I got him to get the stuff out of the car while I FRANTICALLY SHOVED it into their bedroom and nearly murdered my mother with my eyes before he could see it - I was like WHO'S SIDE ARE YOU ON WOMAN?! LOL!


OMG I cannot believe your mom did that!!! I know that my mom would definitely NOT do that!!! she has a bit of a shopping habit too, and she didn't hide it from my dad but she didn't share with him...he is very much a man's man and could care less about clothes jewellery etc...but he did buy her nice jewellery on anniversaries, birthdays etc...with a little help from Moi!

I can absolutely picture the scene you are describing, you must have been mortified, hopefully your mom learned to be a little more discreet with future purchases!?


----------



## sin vergüenza

I have told most people that have seen my 10 motif necklace that it is a very good copy. They know what a real one costs, and would be judgemental about it.


----------



## sbelle

sin vergüenza;19535337 said:
			
		

> I have told most people that have seen my 10 motif necklace that it is a very good copy. They know what a real one costs, and would be judgemental about it.



Been there!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> OMG I cannot believe your mom did that!!! I know that my mom would definitely NOT do that!!! she has a bit of a shopping habit too, and she didn't hide it from my dad but she didn't share with him...he is very much a man's man and could care less about clothes jewellery etc...but he did buy her nice jewellery on anniversaries, birthdays etc...with a little help from Moi!
> 
> I can absolutely picture the scene you are describing, you must have been mortified, hopefully your mom learned to be a little more discreet with future purchases!?



I KNOW!!! I think they thought it was funny - and that they could teach me a "little lesson" by not hiding it from DH... but seriously he would have had a HAIRY SPAZZ.  They usually pile them discreetly in the guest bedroom (the one that we're not staying in) in the closet and let me go through them when I have time... 

... okay I'll give you ladies a laugh. I'm going to try to get the picture of them. BECAUSE THEY ALSO TOOK A PICTURE!!! I seriously think they were trying to scare me off shopping. I'm not kidding if my husband had seen this pile he would have FREAKED. OUT.  

It was about 25 - 30 boxes. LOL... but in my defence, MANY of there were for my girls!!! I'd bought them clothes, floaty bathing suits, art supplies... and okay there were a few bags, maybe 12 dresses, some J Crew things - and EVERY little dress comes in it's own big box! If memory serves (keep in mind I was in a FULL ON PANIC), there were two or three 9-foot high stacks!!  This was my face:  

This is what would have happened if my husband had seen them: :shame:

When he went to the car I threw/stacked half of them behind the wooden shutter-like folding screens they have in the dining room and the other half in my mom's closet. Later when we were going through pictures on the TV from my dad's camera, guess what came up?   Luckily they skipped over it quickly enough. I had to wait until he went for a run or to pick up food for us to open 4-5 at a time and dispose of the boxes!!!!!

I knew I was like Becky from Confessions but didn't realize until this moment just how much... LOL might have to change my avatar pic!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mp4 said:


> I got a weird vibe at that store....will not go back....and certainly would not spend money there.  Another tpfer warned me when I said I was going there.
> 
> Only Hermes store I ever got attitude in was Naples, FL....won't go back there either.  This is funny since I only buy VCA from the girls in Naples (not that I have a huge collection)...they are soooo fab!



The Naples store!!  OMG, me too! I was there two years ago looking for a Karo. The girl could not be bothered and when I asked for help finding one, she looked at me as if I was asking for something that did not exist. I even spelled it for her. I was so MAD!! i have never had that experience at any other Hermes store. The Naples store is independently owned. It is one of the remaining few. Awful.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> This is what would have happened if my husband had seen them: :shame:




LOL We all have a little Becky in us.    I get a look because I start holiday shopping early and it drives my hubby nuts. He waits until most men, the night before. Whenever boxes get delivered, I have already tracked them and get home before he does.


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The Naples store!!  OMG, me too! I was there two years ago looking for a Karo. The girl could not be bothered and when I asked for help finding one, she looked at me as if I was asking for something that did not exist. I even spelled it for her. I was so MAD!! i have never had that experience at any other Hermes store. The Naples store is independently owned. It is one of the remaining few. Awful.



Haha! Now I'm curious. I don't own or lust after anything Hermes (yet!) ... but now I'm tempted to go in next time I'm down there in a Gap sundress and flip flops and see if they ignore me. Which it sounds like they will. I'd fuly pull a pretty woman, "I've got money to spend in here!"...  go to VCA, get a bag from Carly, and go back wearing ALL my VCA at once and just say, "You own this store yourself, correct? BIG mistake. HUGE. Excuse me, I have to go shopping!" 

Haha! Or maybe I'll just bring my 2 year old and let her run wild in the store while I "just look around" for 40 minutes!!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I KNOW!!! I think they thought it was funny - and that they could teach me a "little lesson" by not hiding it from DH... but seriously he would have had a HAIRY SPAZZ. They usually pile them discreetly in the guest bedroom (the one that we're not staying in) in the closet and let me go through them when I have time...
> 
> ... okay I'll give you ladies a laugh. I'm going to try to get the picture of them. BECAUSE THEY ALSO TOOK A PICTURE!!! I seriously think they were trying to scare me off shopping. I'm not kidding if my husband had seen this pile he would have FREAKED. OUT.
> 
> It was about 25 - 30 boxes. LOL... but in my defence, MANY of there were for my girls!!! I'd bought them clothes, floaty bathing suits, art supplies... and okay there were a few bags, maybe 12 dresses, some J Crew things - and EVERY little dress comes in it's own big box! If memory serves (keep in mind I was in a FULL ON PANIC), there were two or three 9-foot high stacks!! This was my face:
> 
> This is what would have happened if my husband had seen them: :shame:
> 
> When he went to the car I threw/stacked half of them behind the wooden shutter-like folding screens they have in the dining room and the other half in my mom's closet. Later when we were going through pictures on the TV from my dad's camera, guess what came up?  Luckily they skipped over it quickly enough. I had to wait until he went for a run or to pick up food for us to open 4-5 at a time and dispose of the boxes!!!!!
> 
> I knew I was like Becky from Confessions but didn't realize until this moment just how much... LOL might have to change my avatar pic!


omg theres photographic evidence of this parental exposure of your shopping habits? we need to see this!! I would have been on a mad race through the house hiding boxes in nooks and crannies lol.

when I lived at home, I would hide shopping bags in my car because my dad did not like shopping, he would rather me save my money and buy a house in the country...me house? um no...me live in the country...umm don't think so!!! Jewellery...money well spent

now I can proudly display my purchases where ever I like!!! until I find someone special....hopefully they like to shop as well LOL (and support their own habits)

thats the good thing about jewellery...it comes in small boxes mwahaha!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19535337 said:
			
		

> I have told most people that have seen my 10 motif necklace that it is a very good copy. They know what a real one costs, and would be judgemental about it.



I have done the same thing. I know that some people judging probably spend the same money on other things and just do not realize it. It never stops me from giving back or helping others. I think if I were unable to do both, I would give up buying things I truly do not "need". (just LOVE-lol)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> Haha! Now I'm curious. I don't own or lust after anything Hermes (yet!) ... but now I'm tempted to go in next time I'm down there in a Gap sundress and flip flops and see if they ignore me. Which it sounds like they will. I'd fuly pull a pretty woman, "I've got money to spend in here!"...  go to VCA, get a bag from Carly, and go back wearing ALL my VCA at once and just say, "You own this store yourself, correct? BIG mistake. HUGE. Excuse me, I have to go shopping!"
> 
> Haha! Or maybe I'll just bring my 2 year old and let her run wild in the store while I "just look around" for 40 minutes!!!


Oh Jen, I would meet you down there and join in the festivities! Maybe I can bring my two mini schnauzers?


----------



## lubird217

I love the stack concept! I've had the same problem!! I come home to piles of boxes (mostly around Christmas)  but I get very judged by my parents. Their sales tax is like half of mine so of course I ship there when there's an option! I've started sending things to other family members who don't judge


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oh Jen, I would meet you down there and join in the festivities! Maybe I can bring my two mini schnauzers?



HAHA YES!!! Yes yes! So funny!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> HAHA YES!!! Yes yes! So funny!



I think they would have to close for the day to recover! lol


----------



## Lharding

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The Naples store!!  OMG, me too! I was there two years ago looking for a Karo. The girl could not be bothered and when I asked for help finding one, she looked at me as if I was asking for something that did not exist. I even spelled it for her. I was so MAD!! i have never had that experience at any other Hermes store. The Naples store is independently owned. It is one of the remaining few. Awful.



Interesting...I've been there two times.  Both times, they were helpful.  The second trip, I was even shown some jewelry. I found their inventory sparse.


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think they would have to close for the day to recover! lol



I'll bring my 4 year old too... after going to Hagen Daaz for chocolate ice cream cones. Can you train your pups to pee on silk scarves? :giggles:


----------



## sjunky13

So, I took out my bracelets and examined them in the light. 
My MOP needs 5 links to be added, it runs small. Also I could see gaps in my onyx. The onyx does not line up flush with the gold. I can't notice it on my arm though. The MOP sits flush against the gold.

Is anyone elses peices like this? I know Candice said she could see skin through hers, I guess if I looked close I could too. 


What are you guys using to clean your Alhambra peices with? I am very anal with clean jewelry. I have a polishing cloth, but it doesnt do much. Is it safe to run the ONYX with soap and water? I know it is a no no for MOP.


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> I KNOW!!! I think they thought it was funny - and that they could teach me a "little lesson" by not hiding it from DH... but seriously he would have had a HAIRY SPAZZ.  They usually pile them discreetly in the guest bedroom (the one that we're not staying in) in the closet and let me go through them when I have time...
> 
> ... okay I'll give you ladies a laugh. I'm going to try to get the picture of them. BECAUSE THEY ALSO TOOK A PICTURE!!! I seriously think they were trying to scare me off shopping. I'm not kidding if my husband had seen this pile he would have FREAKED. OUT.
> 
> It was about 25 - 30 boxes. LOL... but in my defence, MANY of there were for my girls!!! I'd bought them clothes, floaty bathing suits, art supplies... and okay there were a few bags, maybe 12 dresses, some J Crew things - and EVERY little dress comes in it's own big box! If memory serves (keep in mind I was in a FULL ON PANIC), there were two or three 9-foot high stacks!!  This was my face:
> 
> This is what would have happened if my husband had seen them: :shame:
> 
> When he went to the car I threw/stacked half of them behind the wooden shutter-like folding screens they have in the dining room and the other half in my mom's closet. Later when we were going through pictures on the TV from my dad's camera, guess what came up?   Luckily they skipped over it quickly enough. I had to wait until he went for a run or to pick up food for us to open 4-5 at a time and dispose of the boxes!!!!!
> 
> I knew I was like Becky from Confessions but didn't realize until this moment just how much... LOL might have to change my avatar pic!



  Jen, you are way too funny!!     I just laughed so hard reading this.   Loving your new avatar.    If you bring in your little girl to Hermes, you might pull a scene in Kinsella's new book "Mini Shopaholic"     

Hermes was the same company that snob Oprah Winfrey by mistake.  She came in a little after closing time I think at a store in Paris, and they kicked her out!   The SA didn't recognize that she was Ms. Oprah (she had no make-up).  Uh, let's just say Oprah does not buy or have Hermes as one of her favorite things.  The SA in this case was fired.  Hermes sure lost a BIG customer in this case.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> So, I took out my bracelets and examined them in the light.
> My MOP needs 5 links to be added, it runs small. Also I could see gaps in my onyx. The onyx does not line up flush with the gold. I can't notice it on my arm though. The MOP sits flush against the gold.
> 
> Is anyone elses peices like this? I know Candice said she could see skin through hers, I guess if I looked close I could too.
> 
> 
> What are you guys using to clean your Alhambra peices with? I am very anal with clean jewelry. I have a polishing cloth, but it doesnt do much. Is it safe to run the ONYX with soap and water? I know it is a no no for MOP.



Here's some instructions on eHow.  http://www.ehow.com/how_4962751_clean-black-onyx-ring.html   You may not want to use a polishing cloth on your onyx stone - just the gold areas.


----------



## surfergirljen

eye candy said:


> Jen, you are way too funny!!     I just laughed so hard reading this.   Loving your new avatar.    If you bring in your little girl to Hermes, you might pull a scene in Kinsella's new book "Mini Shopaholic"
> 
> Hermes was the same company that snob Oprah Winfrey by mistake.  She came in a little after closing time I think at a store in Paris, and they kicked her out!   The SA didn't recognize that she was Ms. Oprah (she had no make-up).  Uh, let's just say Oprah does not buy or have Hermes as one of her favorite things.  The SA in this case was fired.  Hermes sure lost a BIG customer in this case.



HAHA no kidding! They lost one whale of a customer there!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA! How does anyone in this day and age not recognize OPRAH?!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

surfergirljen said:


> HAHA no kidding! They lost one whale of a customer there!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA! How does anyone in this day and age not recognize OPRAH?!!!


 

Well. you know, she's not French........ 

Seriously, if I saw Oprah without make-up and dressed down, I probably wouldn't recognize her either at first - and I adore her!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Jen - I totally get you! When I was married, I use to hide purchases in my trunk until DH went to work. I also had credit cards in my own name that he knew nothing about - I would have the bills sent to my parent's house! I can imagine the heart attack I would have had if my parents did something like yours did. Yikes!

Good thing about divorce (if there is one) is that I no longer have to answer to anyone what I spend my money on - just myself. (And I forgive myself quite easily!)


----------



## Hermesaholic

surfergirljen said:


> HAHA no kidding! They lost one whale of a customer there!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA! How does anyone in this day and age not recognize OPRAH?!!!




Personally I think she has an ego the size of Mt Olympus and that whole situation was her throwing a temper tantrum.  From what I recall, they were having a private event and it was the close of the day prior to the event.  I have started to walk in to Hermes and been told "sorry we are closing early".  Quite frankly who gives a hoot if they turn Oprah away under the SAME circumstances they would turn anyone else away?  If Oprah wanted to do some after hours shopping why didn't she notify them in advance so they were prepared?  What? Princess Oprah just gets to show up and keep everyone late and caterng to her at her whim?  Normally when VIPs go to such places to get special private treatment it is scheduled-- for obvious reasons.  She is the one that looked bad after that --because she was just throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## peppers90

Just an FYI-  I know you ladies like Cartier as well as VCA . Got a letter today that
Cartier is closing their Bal Harbour Miami boutique.  I'm a bit shocked as Bal Harbour
is such a wealthy location....


----------



## Hermesaholic

peppers90 said:


> Just an FYI-  I know you ladies like Cartier as well as VCA . Got a letter today that
> Cartier is closing their Bal Harbour Miami boutique.  I'm a bit shocked as Bal Harbour
> is such a wealthy location....




wow!  that is significant.


----------



## wintotty

What is going on with Cartier? I hear they are removing all their stuff from NM as well, NM SA said Cartier is going to be boutique only jeweler....is this true?


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> What is going on with Cartier? I hear they are removing all their stuff from NM as well, NM SA said Cartier is going to be boutique only jeweler....is this true?




interesting.  sounds like a smart business decision.  they were overexposed IMO


----------



## sin vergüenza

peppers90 said:


> Just an FYI- I know you ladies like Cartier as well as VCA . Got a letter today that
> Cartier is closing their Bal Harbour Miami boutique. I'm a bit shocked as Bal Harbour
> is such a wealthy location....


 

Because it has the highest lease per square foot in the nation, Bal Harbour is losing many high end stores. Even Tiffany moved to the "cheaper" space upstairs a few years ago. Louis Vuitton is leaving when the lease expires - probably along with all the LVMH stores. It is already opened in Aventura - a wealthy area north of Bal Harbour and is opening in Miami's newly hot Design District. There is also talk of Hermes being recruited to the Design District - which already has CL, Marni, Margiela, Tomas Maier etc. Not sure where Cartier will go. This is good/bad for me as I live within walking distance! Great for tourists as South Beach is just on the other side of the bay and much closer to it than Bal Harbour.

OT sorry folks!


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19543961 said:
			
		

> Jen - I totally get you! When I was married, I use to hide purchases in my trunk until DH went to work. I also had credit cards in my own name that he knew nothing about - I would have the bills sent to my parent's house! I can imagine the heart attack I would have had if my parents did something like yours did. Yikes!
> 
> Good thing about divorce (if there is one) is that I no longer have to answer to anyone what I spend my money on - just myself. (And I forgive myself quite easily!)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> I'll bring my 4 year old too... after going to Hagen Daaz for chocolate ice cream cones. Can you train your pups to pee on silk scarves? :giggles:


Oh, surely I can handle that.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Lharding said:


> Interesting...I've been there two times.  Both times, they were helpful.  The second trip, I was even shown some jewelry. I found their inventory sparse.


I guess it depends on who is working that day but I have heard it more than a dozen times about that store. I never knew it was independent until my SA at the PB store told me. It's the one store that the other H stores cannot transfer inventory from.


----------



## kohl_mascara

You're not supposed to use soap and water on mop?  Oops.  I tend to get water and soap sometimes on my bracelet when I'm washing my hands. . .


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Personally I think she has an ego the size of Mt Olympus and that whole situation was her throwing a temper tantrum.  From what I recall, they were having a private event and it was the close of the day prior to the event.  I have started to walk in to Hermes and been told "sorry we are closing early".  Quite frankly who gives a hoot if they turn Oprah away under the SAME circumstances they would turn anyone else away?  If Oprah wanted to do some after hours shopping why didn't she notify them in advance so they were prepared?  What? Princess Oprah just gets to show up and keep everyone late and caterng to her at her whim?  Normally when VIPs go to such places to get special private treatment it is scheduled-- for obvious reasons.  She is the one that looked bad after that --because she was just throwing a hissy fit.



ITA! Oprah and her ego. Ugh. And what a pity that Oprah does not have Hermes on the list of her "favorite things."  

*Hermesaholic*, can I just say, I ADORE how you tend to tell things like they are!!!


----------



## beachy10

VCA NM called me to tell me they are giving $1500 gift card for spending 10K. Just passing along to anyone who is in the market to buy something in jewelry dept.


----------



## sin vergüenza

kohl_mascara said:


> You're not supposed to use soap and water on mop? Oops. I tend to get water and soap sometimes on my bracelet when I'm washing my hands. . .


 
The VCA SA that sold me my MOP ten motif said it was perfectly fine to wash it occasionally with mild soap and warm water. Dry thoroughly.


----------



## kohl_mascara

sin vergüenza;19547128 said:
			
		

> The VCA SA that sold me my MOP ten motif said it was perfectly fine to wash it occasionally with mild soap and warm water. Dry thoroughly.


 
Thanks  I don't feel so guilty about inadvertently ruining my bracelet anymore.  I'll have to ask my SA at the VCA boutique about proper care for my bracelet when it's back from service!


----------



## thimp

beachy10 said:


> VCA NM called me to tell me they are giving $1500 gift card for spending 10K. Just passing along to anyone who is in the market to buy something in jewelry dept.



No way!


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> ITA! Oprah and her ego. Ugh. And what a pity that Oprah does not have Hermes on the list of her "favorite things."
> 
> *Hermesaholic*, can I just say, I ADORE how you tend to tell things like they are!!!



LOL.  I'm not a big Oprah fan.  She looked condescending sometimes toward certain guests - she just loved to interrupt most of them while they were talking.   I heard she wanted to have La Mer, her favorite skin cream, as one of her favorite things too when she first started her " Favorite Things".  La Mer refused to give her guests a jar ... so she removed La Mer as one of her favorite things as well.  Opps for La Mer.  The power of Ms. O.  

My company would love to have Oprah endorse our product when she had her show.   It would have been the best marketing campaign ever.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> No way!



WOw!  I'll have to visit my local NM right now.


----------



## ghoztz

beachy10 said:


> VCA NM called me to tell me they are giving $1500 gift card for spending 10K. Just passing along to anyone who is in the market to buy something in jewelry dept.




thanks for telling us!!  btw, which NM are u talking about?  im eyeing on some items..


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Here's some instructions on eHow.  http://www.ehow.com/how_4962751_clean-black-onyx-ring.html   You may not want to use a polishing cloth on your onyx stone - just the gold areas.


 Thanks! This is not a Gold polishing cloth, there are no chemicals on the cloth.


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> LOL.  I'm not a big Oprah fan.  She looked condescending sometimes toward certain guests - she just loved to interrupt most of them while they were talking.   I heard she wanted to have La Mer, her favorite skin cream, as one of her favorite things too when she first started her " Favorite Things".  La Mer refused to give her guests a jar ... so she removed La Mer as one of her favorite things as well.  Opps for La Mer.  The power of Ms. O.
> 
> My company would love to have Oprah endorse our product when she had her show.   It would have been the best marketing campaign ever.


 I worked with a few companies that O has endorses and wow. It is impossible to anniversay the numbers the next year. People come running in masses!


----------



## surfergirljen

sin vergüenza;19543961 said:
			
		

> Jen - I totally get you! When I was married, I use to hide purchases in my trunk until DH went to work. I also had credit cards in my own name that he knew nothing about - I would have the bills sent to my parent's house! I can imagine the heart attack I would have had if my parents did something like yours did. Yikes!
> 
> Good thing about divorce (if there is one) is that I no longer have to answer to anyone what I spend my money on - just myself. (And I forgive myself quite easily!)



Haha!!! Glad to know I'm not alone! Even my nanny knows to hide packages for me. 

A lot of boxes come from UPS... the guy who delivers to our house knows I don't like my husband knowing when things come. One day we were packing our car out front to go to the cottage we rented and I HEARD the truck approaching. I knew it was going to stop at our hose... and knew there was going to be customs collected and a subsequent big lecture in the car about "how many dresses do you NEED?"... so as soon as the driver and I made eye contact, as quick as can be I made a little motion with my hand (finger across the neck kind of thing) and shook my head... he IMMEDIATELY got my drift and hit the gas again, driving right by us and coming back a few days later instead. DH didn't even SEE IT.  IT WAS AWESOME.  LOL I love my UPS driver. If that's not a Becky Bloomwood moment I don't know what is! 



Hermesaholic said:


> Personally I think she has an ego the size of Mt Olympus and that whole situation was her throwing a temper tantrum.  From what I recall, they were having a private event and it was the close of the day prior to the event.  I have started to walk in to Hermes and been told "sorry we are closing early".  Quite frankly who gives a hoot if they turn Oprah away under the SAME circumstances they would turn anyone else away?  If Oprah wanted to do some after hours shopping why didn't she notify them in advance so they were prepared?  What? Princess Oprah just gets to show up and keep everyone late and caterng to her at her whim?  Normally when VIPs go to such places to get special private treatment it is scheduled-- for obvious reasons.  She is the one that looked bad after that --because she was just throwing a hissy fit.



Ooh I didn't know she had a hissy fit! That's funny. And tacky. I HATE when stars act like they are more important than mortals. But they sure would have filled their quotas that day!  



sjunky13 said:


> I worked with a few companies that O has endorses and wow. It is impossible to anniversay the numbers the next year. People come running in masses!



NO DOUBT.  That's like the holy grail of endorsements!!!


----------



## eye candy

surfergirljen said:


> LOL I love my UPS driver. If that's not a Becky Bloomwood moment I don't know what is!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I didn't know she had a hissy fit! That's funny. And tacky. I HATE when stars act like they are more important than mortals. But they sure would have filled their quotas that day!
> 
> 
> 
> NO DOUBT.  That's like the holy grail of endorsements!!!



HAhaha!  I think Becky was based on you Jen - you should sue Sophia Kinsella for spying on you.  But at the end of the day, we are all Shopaholics (helloooo, this forum!) - but you are the FUNNIEST shopaholic hands down!  

Yes, Oprah threw a hissy fit.  It was kinda funny.  Yes...some of us felt bad that the SA got fired - but it sounded like the SA was rude.  Actually the company needed to fire someone hoping it would encourage Oprah to buy purses from them again for herself and her dear friends.  Heck a nice Hermes purse is like $25,000?  But once you are in her blacklist, there is no going back.    

Blah, DH still has me banned til x-mas on jewelry shopping!  Hopefully, there will be a nice discount again.


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> Haha! Now I'm curious. I don't own or lust after anything Hermes (yet!) ... but now I'm tempted to go in next time I'm down there in a Gap sundress and flip flops and see if they ignore me. Which it sounds like they will. I'd fuly pull a pretty woman, "I've got money to spend in here!"... go to VCA, get a bag from Carly, and go back wearing ALL my VCA at once and just say, "You own this store yourself, correct? BIG mistake. HUGE. Excuse me, I have to go shopping!"
> 
> Haha! Or maybe I'll just bring my 2 year old and let her run wild in the store while I "just look around" for 40 minutes!!!


 
I like the 2 year old plan...sounds like a fun game!

Loving the new avatar.  I've considered hiding purchases from my DH...but always cave and he seems to notice...so I've decide to just be proud when a package comes!  He usually loves what I get and I pay for what I buy.  He and the various delivery guys play a game to guess if it's a bag or shoes....and he'll call me to tease that he's going to open it.


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> VCA NM called me to tell me they are giving $1500 gift card for spending 10K. Just passing along to anyone who is in the market to buy something in jewelry dept.


Wow that is a really great discount offer thanks for posting. How long is the offer likely to be for ?

The best you can get in the UK is 3% doubled to 6% if it is your birthday week and then an additional 2% if you pay with Harrods American Express card.


----------



## beachy10

ghoztz said:


> thanks for telling us!!  btw, which NM are u talking about?  im eyeing on some items..



It was SF NM. The SA's name is Tim 415-812-8860.

He didn't give me details but said if interested to call him.


----------



## ghoztz

beachy10 said:


> It was SF NM. The SA's name is Tim 415-812-8860.
> 
> He didn't give me details but said if interested to call him.




thanks beachy10!!  i was afraid you would miss this post.  thanks god you didnt!!  u rock!!    calling him today...  ha!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen, you are SO FUNNY!  I love it.  In cahoots with the UPS man!  Yes!!!


----------



## neenabengal

Was in London on Friday, went into 2 VCA shops and both SAs told me there is a planned price rise in the UK early September.  They dont know when but is likely to be early sep and the rumour seemed to be that it will be between 10-15% increase. 
Apparently it is cheaper to buy VCA in UK at the moment and this is why there is going to be another increase so soon.


----------



## I'll take two

neenabengal said:


> Was in London on Friday, went into 2 VCA shops and both SAs told me there is a planned price rise in the UK early September.  They dont know when but is likely to be early sep and the rumour seemed to be that it will be between 10-15% increase.
> Apparently it is cheaper to buy VCA in UK at the moment and this is why there is going to be another increase so soon.


Yes I was also told about the increase by a store manager in July but didn't ask by how much.
I am quite shocked it could be as high as 10 - 15% .

I was looking at some of my recent purchases and was thinking that they were a bit overpriced already .
Maybe there are better deals in America at the moment though because of the NM reward scheme .


----------



## eye candy

I'll take two said:


> Yes I was also told about the increase by a store manager in July but didn't ask by how much.
> I am quite shocked it could be as high as 10 - 15% .
> 
> I was looking at some of my recent purchases and was thinking that they were a bit overpriced already .
> Maybe there are better deals in America at the moment though because of the NM reward scheme .



I think you are right!  There may be another price increase with Cartier as well come Sept.  Gold prices just went to its all time high right now.  The value of the U.S. dollar has depreciated significantly.  Darn U.S. gov't.


----------



## neenabengal

I'll take two said:


> Yes I was also told about the increase by a store manager in July but didn't ask by how much.
> I am quite shocked it could be as high as 10 - 15% .
> 
> I was looking at some of my recent purchases and was thinking that they were a bit overpriced already .
> Maybe there are better deals in America at the moment though because of the NM reward scheme .



Yes, the NM reward scheme sounds ace!  But unfortunately I live in the UK and if I bought something from US, I would have to pay import taxes etc so it wouldnt work out any cheaper I dont think.  I wish I had a holiday to the US planned.....
I agree about the price - I only want the single vintage pendant, cant understand why it has gone up so much.... but that said, I have worked out that after this next increase, it will have gone up by nearly £500!!  So although I think it is overpriced, I also think I cant afford to wait any longer to get it... any more increases and I just cant justify it.  I'm madly selling on ebay to raise extra funds


----------



## I'll take two

Neena ,Good luck with Ebay and your fund raising .
Look forward to your reveal


----------



## Suzie

Neena, I did the same thing and I ended up getting $5000 through my ebay sales. It was very tedious photographing and putting up every single item and posting them off but I paid for over 1/3 of my necklace with stuff that I no longer wore.


----------



## surfergirljen

neenabengal said:


> Yes, the NM reward scheme sounds ace!  But unfortunately I live in the UK and if I bought something from US, I would have to pay import taxes etc so it wouldnt work out any cheaper I dont think.  I wish I had a holiday to the US planned.....
> I agree about the price - I only want the single vintage pendant, cant understand why it has gone up so much.... but that said, I have worked out that after this next increase, it will have gone up by nearly £500!!  So although I think it is overpriced, I also think I cant afford to wait any longer to get it... any more increases and I just cant justify it.  I'm madly selling on ebay to raise extra funds



LOL Oh I do that too!!! So funny... I'm either in a buying mode or selling mode, and my "garage sales" on ebay raise tons of funds for sparkly things!!  In fact I have a few things I have to put up now!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Neena, I did the same thing and I ended up getting $5000 through my ebay sales. It was very tedious photographing and putting up every single item and posting them off but I paid for over 1/3 of my necklace with stuff that I no longer wore.


 

Suzie, I want to start doing that too, I've just always been afraid of selling on ebay.  It sounds like it worked out ok?


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Neena, I did the same thing and I ended up getting $5000 through my ebay sales. It was very tedious photographing and putting up every single item and posting them off but I paid for over 1/3 of my necklace with stuff that I no longer wore.


Well it was certainly worth the effort for you to have your lovely necklace Suzie.


----------



## neenabengal

surfergirljen said:


> LOL Oh I do that too!!! So funny... I'm either in a buying mode or selling mode, and my "garage sales" on ebay raise tons of funds for sparkly things!!  In fact I have a few things I have to put up now!



Good luck with your ebay listings! Wishing you lots of new sparkly things


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ Pardon the scratchy filing cabinet pics. I am at work. lol


----------



## neenabengal

Suzie said:


> Neena, I did the same thing and I ended up getting $5000 through my ebay sales. It was very tedious photographing and putting up every single item and posting them off but I paid for over 1/3 of my necklace with stuff that I no longer wore.



Wow Suzie, that is AMAZING!!  I dont have anywhere near as much (or worth as much) as that... but I am pleased with what I have raised so far.  I am trying to get rid of things that I dont wear anymore and just take up space in my wardrobe. 

I do have one item though that didnt sell (and lots of people have made me offers but they're about £50 away from my asking price and once you take listing fees, paypal fees etc... I just cant bring myself to accept lower than my asking price).... my boyfriend has talked me into keeping the item but I know I wont wear it... 

To help me fund my cartier love cuff, I also sold some old 18K gold bracelets.  .... Im at the point now though where I have sold all the jewellery I no longer wear.... which is why I am now going through my wardrobe looking for potential ebay sales. haha


----------



## neenabengal

I'll take two said:


> Neena ,Good luck with Ebay and your fund raising .
> Look forward to your reveal



Thank you 
Yes, if I manage to raise enough £ before the price rise, I will definitely post reveal pics.


----------



## neenabengal

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?



Eek - that is significantly shorter!!!  Has anyone actually rang VCA to acknowledge the shorter length of new necklaces?  Would be really interested to hear the SAs justification for shorter necklace (yet for more money)


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


Oh dear ! That is a big difference.
Are the motif's the same size or have they reduced them as well ?


----------



## restricter

neenabengal said:


> Eek - that is significantly shorter!!!  Has anyone actually rang VCA to acknowledge the shorter length of new necklaces?  Would be really interested to hear the SAs justification for shorter necklace (yet for more money)




I'm guessing the SAs will say it has to do with the price of gold.  I'd be really interested to find out if there's a difference in the weight of the all YG motifs too.  The SAs can only say so much without getting in trouble with the company though.

BTW, it looks like the links are not only fewer in number but somewhat smaller too.


----------



## dbeech

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


 
It looks like there is one less link between motifs in the shorter necklace??!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

dbeech said:


> It looks like there is one less link between motifs in the shorter necklace??!!




what is really strange to me is that this was a limited edition.  why would one be one way and the other a different way?  Meaning if VCA is now juicing profit by skimping on gold by making the necklaces shorter with smaller links then you would think it would start at a definitive point in time so that pieces made up to one point in time would be one way and so on.  These were made for one production.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> Oh dear ! That is a big difference.
> Are the motif's the same size or have they reduced them as well ?


Everything else is the same. I noticed fewer links on the ends. Older piece has 13 links between motifs. Newer has 11. I believe they were all made at once and released in 2009 so the newer one was the last in leftover stock.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


 
Wow.  What was the space of time between when you bought these two?  That is crazy.


----------



## darkangel07760

So, in terms of durability, does everyone think it is ok to wear a necklace with MOP in it all the time?  Or should I be taking it off when I shower, swim, wear sunscreen...
Or is there a more durable stone that I can get the single clover motif in?  
Thnaks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow.  What was the space of time between when you bought these two?  That is crazy.


2 years. I am going to count the links between my other ten motifs tonight and see what the consensus is.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> 2 years. I am going to count the links between my other ten motifs tonight and see what the consensus is.


 
Wow.  The malachite is SO beautiful... I am so sorry that they cheapened it and gave you a necklace with shorter links!!!  
That is sneaky and cheap of them.  Everyone here pays alot of money for their pieces, and they should have at least mentioned that they were changing the style... Well, that's just my opinion...


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


 
Love them espcially after seeing them in Lucky this month. I think VCA needs to stick to a standard length. I hope they don't shorten everything even more to justify using less gold. 16" necklace is really pushing it for alot of women, especially if you are older and your neck isn't so skinny. I wanted to get my mom a pendant but she can't wear 16" and heck if I am going to pay another $200 to have it lengthened. From what I understand there is no more free lengthening.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow.  The malachite is SO beautiful... I am so sorry that they cheapened it and gave you a necklace with shorter links!!!
> That is sneaky and cheap of them.  Everyone here pays alot of money for their pieces, and they should have at least mentioned that they were changing the style... Well, that's just my opinion...


They are just so beautiful that I can accept it. May keep me from buying anything else in the future. I am thinking of having them made to be of equal length.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> Love them espcially after seeing them in Lucky this month. I think VCA needs to stick to a standard length. I hope they don't shorten everything even more to justify using less gold. 16" necklace is really pushing it for alot of women, especially if you are older and your neck isn't so skinny. I wanted to get my mom a pendant but she can't wear 16" and heck if I am going to pay another $200 to have it lengthened. From what I understand there is no more free lengthening.


My friend just pointed out that with the two different lengths, they would look better layered. Hmmm...


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are just so beautiful that I can accept it. May keep me from buying anything else in the future. I am thinking of having them made to be of equal length.


 
Honestly, I would make them equal length.  It would drive me a little batty linking them together and they looked different...


----------



## peppers90

I spoke with my NM SA today and they are offering $100 off every
$1000 you spend in "precious jewelry"--BUT he says VCA & Chanel are
excluded;  has anyone heard different?


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My friend just pointed out that with the two different lengths, they would look better layered. Hmmm...


 
True but I would want them the same especially if you wear them as a 20.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Honestly, I would make them equal length.  It would drive me a little batty linking them together and they looked different...


I have asked a dozen people all day and nobody has noticed any difference because three links is so small separately that unless you line them up side by side, it's not noticeable at all.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> I spoke with my NM SA today and they are offering $100 off every
> $1000 you spend in "precious jewelry"--BUT he says VCA & Chanel are
> excluded;  has anyone heard different?


Wow, that is new. I am going to have to ask.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?



I spoke to my SA at the VCA boutique, and she said the links on the new stocks are definitely smaller and shorter. She has received a lot of complaints from ppl who purchased the 10 motifs necklaces, saying they were too short to wear.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have asked a dozen people all day and nobody has noticed any difference because three links is so small separately that unless you line them up side by side, it's not noticeable at all.


 
But do you see the difference?  If not, then don't change 'em!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> I spoke to my SA at the VCA boutique, and she said the links on the new stocks are definitely smaller and shorter. She has received a lot of complaints from ppl who purchased the 10 motifs necklaces, saying they were too short to wear.


I still have not heard back from mine but wow, that makes me a bit mad.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> But do you see the difference?  If not, then don't change 'em!


My original piece has the number 15 on it. They only made 100. The newer one doesn't have a number. I am thinking that it was made towards the end and that is why it was not numbered? I know that nobody had that piece anymore so I definitely got the last unless they decide to make it again? I am going to email my SA about making them equal. Not sure if that means they need to see both of them?


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, it took me a while to check this but I decided to wear my two limited edition malachite necklaces today. Well, what did I notice about the new one?


 
Where did you buy the 1st one?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> Where did you buy the 1st one?


The first was from the NY store. The second was Naples. I managed to get the first one second hand but it was BNIB with the original cert., receipt, etc. It is the only way I knew the origin of purchase. Very odd how they were made differently. I have a pair of earrings that I bought two years ago in the NYC boutique and they are quite different than a pair I bought recently. My 16 motif magic YG was bought it NYC and it is slightly longer than my 16 motif WG magic that I bought recently here. I think if they let people know that there are fluctuations in the length and offer to correct it, it is not so bad.


----------



## purselover2008

it made me worry about my 16 alhambra motifs necklace, I ordered before 7/1 from NM, but haven't gotten it yet, what is the  length supposed to be?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

purselover2008 said:


> it made me worry about my 16 alhambra motifs necklace, I ordered before 7/1 from NM, but haven't gotten it yet, what is the  length supposed to be?


Will measure mine both again tonight and post.


----------



## purselover2008

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will measure mine both again tonight and post.


 Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I measured both and the older one had two inches added. The newer one is 16.5 inches which is the average length. My chalcedony is slightly over 16 inches. My WG mop and YG mop are 17 inches. It does not bother me so I am going to keep it the way it is but I am definitely getting the chalcedony lengthened to 17 like the other two that were purchased a few months prior. Oh well. In one respect, we know they are custom pieces and not cookie cutter as they are all unique.


----------



## purselover2008

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I measured both and the older one had two inches added. The newer one is 16.5 inches which is the average length. My chalcedony is slightly over 16 inches. My WG mop and YG mop are 17 inches. It does not bother me so I am going to keep it the way it is but I am definitely getting the chalcedony lengthened to 17 like the other two that were purchased a few months prior. Oh well. In one respect, we know they are custom pieces and not cookie cutter as they are all unique.


 
I will measure mine once I get it, 2 inches extra are only allowed to use once or every order? just curious.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

purselover2008 said:


> I will measure mine once I get it, 2 inches extra are only allowed to use once or every order? just curious.


It used to be up to 2 inches per order but I think they changed it now.


----------



## I'll take two

I was thinking that it is quite shocking that VCA have increased their prices so much at the same time as cutting back on the number of links until I had a look at 2 year graph on the price of gold.
I obviously knew it had gone up alot but if the graph I have been looking at is correct then the rise seems to be around 65 %.


----------



## sjunky13

I was in VCA this weekend.
They are making my new MOP bracelet longer for me. They def changed the links and making them shorter. The girl doing my fitting was shocked at the change. Same amount of links in each braclet, but smaller links.

So now I need to lenthen it . I asked about a price increase and was told it is a rumor now and maybe a reality in the fall. They raised Alhambra because of the popularity , not because of gold and material. Now that is 3 SA's that have said that to me in honesty. In fact some gold peices had minimal increases.

I met a great SA, I was telling her I wish they has the Magic sized pendants in YG and MOP. She went downstairs and found 2 of the most beautifull hand painted laquer on MOP. They were Japanese drawings, hand done in laquer on MOP and gorgeous. There  were 2 designs, one was black and graphic and the other nature inspired. 2 left in the country. Really special and I have never seen them before!

I also got a little shiny gift for myself! It is something I wanted and never got, they had my size.  I had to! . Reveal soon!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Suzie, I want to start doing that too, I've just always been afraid of selling on ebay.  It sounds like it worked out ok?


Beth, it really is easy once you get used to it. Start off small selling several things and do your research Re: pricing and photograph items well, adding measurements where possible. The more info you give the less time you spend answering questions.
I bought an old mannequin for $50 and it was the best money I spent as you can see how the clothes fit, better than hanging shapeless from a hanger. You would also be surprised what people will buy.


----------



## Suzie

neenabengal said:


> Wow Suzie, that is AMAZING!!  I dont have anywhere near as much (or worth as much) as that... but I am pleased with what I have raised so far.  I am trying to get rid of things that I dont wear anymore and just take up space in my wardrobe.
> 
> I do have one item though that didnt sell (and lots of people have made me offers but they're about £50 away from my asking price and once you take listing fees, paypal fees etc... I just cant bring myself to accept lower than my asking price).... my boyfriend has talked me into keeping the item but I know I wont wear it...
> 
> To help me fund my cartier love cuff, I also sold some old 18K gold bracelets.  .... Im at the point now though where I have sold all the jewellery I no longer wear.... which is why I am now going through my wardrobe looking for potential ebay sales. haha


Well done, I know what you mean sometimes people want things for next to nothing. You sound like your doing a good job so far. You will treasure your purchase more once you buy it knowing what hard work went into funding it!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Well it was certainly worth the effort for you to have your lovely necklace Suzie.


 
Thank you.


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> I was in VCA this weekend.
> They are making my new MOP bracelet longer for me. They def changed the links and making them shorter. The girl doing my fitting was shocked at the change. Same amount of links in each braclet, but smaller links.
> 
> So now I need to lenthen it . I asked about a price increase and was told it is a rumor now and maybe a reality in the fall. They raised Alhambra because of the popularity , not because of gold and material. Now that is 3 SA's that have said that to me in honesty. In fact some gold peices had minimal increases.
> 
> I met a great SA, I was telling her I wish they has the Magic sized pendants in YG and MOP. She went downstairs and found 2 of the most beautifull hand painted laquer on MOP. They were Japanese drawings, hand done in laquer on MOP and gorgeous. There  were 2 designs, one was black and graphic and the other nature inspired. 2 left in the country. Really special and I have never seen them before!
> 
> I also got a little shiny gift for myself! It is something I wanted and never got, they had my size.  I had to! . Reveal soon!



:snack::snack:


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My original piece has the number 15 on it. They only made 100. The newer one doesn't have a number. I am thinking that it was made towards the end and that is why it was not numbered? I know that nobody had that piece anymore so I definitely got the last unless they decide to make it again? I am going to email my SA about making them equal. Not sure if that means they need to see both of them?


 
Gosh I don't know!  How far away is the nearest VCA shop to you?


----------



## burberryprncess

Need your opinion.  I have a 10 motif yg on hold for me.  Is it better to have one made or get the one in stock, which is the same one on hold for me?


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> Need your opinion.  I have a 10 motif yg on hold for me.  Is it better to have one made or get the one in stock, which is the same one on hold for me?


 
Hmm.  Have you seen the one on hold for you?  What made you think about getting one made?  Did they say something about the one on hold for you?  Would it cost more to wait to have one made?


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> Hmm.  Have you seen the one on hold for you?  What made you think about getting one made?  Did they say something about the one on hold for you?  Would it cost more to wait to have one made?



No, I haven't seen it yet.  It's on hold for me until next Wednesday for the jewelry event.  When I bought a VCA last month, it was an order so I thought perhaps maybe it's better to get one ordered but not custom made.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> Need your opinion.  I have a 10 motif yg on hold for me.  Is it better to have one made or get the one in stock, which is the same one on hold for me?


 is the one on hold the old style? If it is the new one. I do not see the difference, except the waiting . Same price, just you have to wait for a new stock. Why not get the one on hold?


----------



## sjunky13

surfergirljen said:


> :snack::snack:


 I need a big ban! (


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> is the one on hold the old style? If it is the new one. I do not see the difference, except the waiting . Same price, just you have to wait for a new stock. Why not get the one on hold?



I don't know if it's the new style or the old style.  The price is $6,400. Does that make it new style?


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> I need a big ban! (



I want to see your goodies!


----------



## sin vergüenza

sjunky13 said:


> I need a big ban! (


 
Shiny you say? Diamonds?! Size would mean a ring......


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> No, I haven't seen it yet.  It's on hold for me until next Wednesday for the jewelry event.  When I bought a VCA last month, it was an order so I thought perhaps maybe it's better to get one ordered but not custom made.


 
I am an impatient girl, so I would buy the one already on hold.  
A jewelry event?  What kind of jewelry event?


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> I am an impatient girl, so I would buy the one already on hold.
> A jewelry event?  What kind of jewelry event?



NM and I get a gift card.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> I don't know if it's the new style or the old style.  The price is $6,400. Does that make it new style?


 you should get it , the only difference is you would need to wait untill new stock comes in. Do you mean they are adding inches to it? I am confused. LOL. 
Is this the jewelry event at NM? O boy. I just bought a trinket in NYC. Now there is a GC event at NM? Scary! 
I wish it was good on Chanel. Ok back to VCA... 
You are going for the all gold 10 motif, beautiful and you have the pendant? 
I think you need a bracelet!! Haha.

This is my new obsession. the Price increases are like Chanel's though!


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> you should get it , the only difference is you would need to wait untill new stock comes in. Do you mean they are adding inches to it? I am confused. LOL.
> Is this the jewelry event at NM? O boy. I just bought a trinket in NYC. Now there is a GC event at NM? Scary!
> I wish it was good on Chanel. Ok back to VCA...
> You are going for the all gold 10 motif, beautiful and you have the pendant?
> I think you need a bracelet!! Haha.
> 
> This is my new obsession. the Price increases are like Chanel's though!



No, they are not adding inches.  I have my own gold chain to add to it because of the way I prefer to wear it so that the motifs will not touch the back and sides of my neck (my sensitive areas).  Yes, this is NM jewelry event.  Yes, this is yg 10 MOP and I have a magic wg MOP pendant already.  And No, I cannot afford a bracelet this time.    But will eventually get a matching bracelet and earstuds.


----------



## sjunky13

sin vergüenza;19571126 said:
			
		

> Shiny you say? Diamonds?! Size would mean a ring......


 It does have diamonds. But not bling. Shiny as in gold. LOL. 
Think on a smaler scale. LOL. 
It is a ring!


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> No, they are not adding inches.  I have my own gold chain to add to it because of the way I prefer to wear it so that the motifs will not touch the back and sides of my neck (my sensitive areas).  Yes, this is NM jewelry event.  Yes, this is yg 10 MOP and I have a magic wg MOP pendant already.  And No, I cannot afford a bracelet this time.    But will eventually get a matching bracelet and earstuds.


 ohh nice. Ok so it is the MOP. Not the all gold. 
No need to wait then. The style is the same . Great choice. I tried it and I am too fat for it. I have big boobies and it isn't good for them. I need the 20 motif. 

I wanna buy more for the event! help. I am a sucker for a gift card. LOL.
I can't wait to see your MOP. it is so pretty. 

Welcome to your new obsession. It is a bad one. Worse if you see it in person at a nice location.


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> NM and I get a gift card.


 
Oooooo!  Dang I will be flying to Florida the next day... you mean this Wednesday, right?  Dang!  Is there a certain dollar amount that you need to spedn to get the gift card?


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> It does have diamonds. But not bling. Shiny as in gold. LOL.
> Think on a smaler scale. LOL.
> It is a ring!




Frivole 2 flower YG ring??


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> Oooooo!  Dang I will be flying to Florida the next day... you mean this Wednesday, right?  Dang!  Is there a certain dollar amount that you need to spedn to get the gift card?



It will be next Wednesday.   It think I get double points in addition to the gift card, but I could be wrong.  At the minimum, I'm getting a gift card ($750) according to the SA.  My encircle puts 2points per dollar spent, so hopefully.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the points and gift card....LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Frivole 2 flower YG ring??


 . I have wanted this for a while! I think you have this right? I went in to maybe get the Perlee ring, but this was perfect ! 
I love it and when my fat fingers go away. I can wear it on my middle finger. 
It was this or a Chanel grey patent flap and this won out. I still want the flap!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> It will be next Wednesday.   It think I get double points in addition to the gift card, but I could be wrong.  At the minimum, I'm getting a gift card according to the SA.  My encircle puts 2points per dollar spent, so hopefully.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the points and gift card....LOL!


 
omg good luck with that!!!  Have fun adding up your points!  i need a nm card... but I am afraid of the damage I will do...


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> ohh nice. Ok so it is the MOP. Not the all gold.
> No need to wait then. The style is the same . Great choice. I tried it and I am too fat for it. I have big boobies and it isn't good for them. I need the 20 motif.
> 
> I wanna buy more for the event! help. I am a sucker for a gift card. LOL.
> I can't wait to see your MOP. it is so pretty.
> 
> Welcome to your new obsession. It is a bad one. Worse if you see it in person at a nice location.



They have a 20 motif in stock too.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> It will be next Wednesday.   It think I get double points in addition to the gift card, but I could be wrong.  At the minimum, I'm getting a gift card ($750) according to the SA.  My encircle puts 2points per dollar spent, so hopefully.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the points and gift card....LOL!


 Put it towards a bracelet ot studs! Now I want something. LOL. ANd they have 6 months no intrest!


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> ohh nice. Ok so it is the MOP. Not the all gold.
> No need to wait then. The style is the same . Great choice. I tried it and I am too fat for it. I have big boobies and it isn't good for them. I need the 20 motif.
> 
> I wanna buy more for the event! help. I am a sucker for a gift card. LOL.
> I can't wait to see your MOP. it is so pretty.
> 
> *Welcome to your new obsession. It is a bad one.* Worse if you see it in person at a nice location.



Tell me about it, LOL!


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> Put it towards a bracelet ot studs! Now I want something. LOL. ANd they have 6 months no intrest!



That's the idea!


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> omg good luck with that!!!  Have fun adding up your points!  i need a nm card... but I am afraid of the damage I will do...



6 months no interest.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> Tell me about it, LOL!


 Haha! I just bought a ring and so far. 2 bracelets and the MOP magic earrings.
I would like a Magic 16 motif necklace. But I am happy with what I have now. 
I wouldn't mind something in Turq It is so pretty with YG. hmmm. I need to call my sa. 
With your GC. You can get a nice pair of Chanel shoes.


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> That's the idea!


 
Whoah.  So if I were to open up a NM credit card account, my first purchase would be 6 months no interest???


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> Haha! I just bought a ring and so far. 2 bracelets and the MOP magic earrings.
> I would like a Magic 16 motif necklace. But I am happy with what I have now.
> I wouldn't mind something in Turq It is so pretty with YG. hmmm. I need to call my sa.
> With your GC. You can get a nice pair of Chanel shoes.




I think they have a lot in stock from talking to my SA.  And best, they can ship to your NM.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> Whoah.  So if I were to open up a NM credit card account, my first purchase would be 6 months no interest???




I think so, it is for me anyway.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> I think they have a lot in stock from talking to my SA.  And best, they can ship to your NM.


 Don't enable! Ha. As it stands now. I need to put up a few Chanel's on the chopping block! ((


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> Don't enable! Ha. As it stands now. I need to put up a few Chanel's on the chopping block! ((


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> . I have wanted this for a while! I think you have this right? I went in to maybe get the Perlee ring, but this was perfect !
> I love it and when my fat fingers go away. I can wear it on my middle finger.
> It was this or a Chanel grey patent flap and this won out. I still want the flap!




YAY!!!!! Yes I have the ring and I actually like this ring more than my Lotus ring. It is a very unique looking ring, and you really don't see the flower ring with those flat petal design anywhere! I love how YG contrasts with the tiny diamonds in the center, too! You will love it so so much, I guarantee!


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> YAY!!!!! Yes I have the ring and I actually like this ring more than my Lotus ring. It is a very unique looking ring, and you really don't see the flower ring with those flat petal design anywhere! I love how YG contrasts with the tiny diamonds in the center, too! You will love it so so much, I guarantee!


 Thanks! I am happy. It is a happy ring. LOL. 
It has some weight to it as well. 
You like it better than the Lotus? Hmm. It must be a great ring. I know some glam PFers have it too.
I was saving Birkin money. I have a SO ordered and I have used that money. If the Birkin comes in . I am screwed! 
But they had my size. I needed a larger size and I never see that in stores. so I feel it was meant to be Now I hope the Birkin takes another year! LOL


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks! I am happy. It is a happy ring. LOL.
> It has some weight to it as well.
> You like it better than the Lotus? Hmm. It must be a great ring. I know some glam PFers have it too.
> I was saving Birkin money. I have a SO ordered and I have used that money. If the Birkin comes in . I am screwed!
> But they had my size. I needed a larger size and I never see that in stores. so I feel it was meant to be Now I hope the Birkin takes another year! LOL




I'm so new to VCA. I am so impatiently waiting to see what ring you are talking about.


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> I think so, it is for me anyway.


 
That is so cool for you!  Hey, when you go, could you ask about new customers?  I won't be near a NM for awhile, and I would really appreciate it if you could get the dirt on that for me!  I might not buy my first VCA piece in Florida after all!
The NM near me in San Francisco has a VCA boutique inside.  If that is the case, then I will wait until I return from my vaca, got to San Fran, apply for my card, and buy it then!  No interest for six months would be awesome.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey D., where are the pics?

Sophie, so you are going to try to decide between black onyx and mop 10 motif in yg?  Maybe you'll end up with both? ~

I think the 6 month no interest is always available on jewelry if you spend at least $2,000.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> That is so cool for you!  Hey, when you go, could you ask about new customers?  I won't be near a NM for awhile, and I would really appreciate it if you could get the dirt on that for me!  I might not buy my first VCA piece in Florida after all!
> The NM near me in San Francisco has a VCA boutique inside.  If that is the case, then I will wait until I return from my vaca, got to San Fran, apply for my card, and buy it then!  No interest for six months would be awesome.



Ok, I will find out for you.  The event is August 10th, which is next Wednesday.


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> Hey D., where are the pics?
> 
> Sophie, so you are going to try to decide between black onyx and mop 10 motif in yg?  Maybe you'll end up with both? ~
> 
> I think the 6 month no interest is always available on jewelry if you spend at least $2,000.


 I will post pics tomarrow. Not hand shots though. My nails suck! 


Mon. do you wear your magic necklace a lot? I was someone trying it on and it is so stunning.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> I will post pics tomarrow. Not hand shots though. My nails suck!
> 
> 
> Mon. do you wear your magic necklace a lot? I was someone trying it on and it is so stunning.


 
I do actually.  I love it.  I need a pair of black onyx in yg ear studs, but I'll have to wait for another gift card event.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Hey D., where are the pics?
> 
> Sophie, so you are going to try to decide between black onyx and mop 10 motif in yg?  Maybe you'll end up with both? ~
> 
> I think the 6 month no interest is always available on jewelry if you spend at least $2,000.



The SA have to order the black onyx cuz none is in stock, but she has onyx pendants with yg for me to compare.  Nice try Mon, but my DH will disown me if I end up with two.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> I do actually.  I love it.  I need a pair of black onyx in yg ear studs, but I'll have to wait for another gift card event.




Why wait?  Gift card event is next Wednesday!


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> I'm so new to VCA. I am so impatiently waiting to see what ring you are talking about.


 A few ladies have it. I saw a pic of it with the MOP and Onyx bracelets and it did me in. It was Beachy's pics. 
Here is the pic 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426566&d=1308001727



Oh. The Sa I met said not to wear the Cartier love with the Alhambra bracelets. That it will damage the bracelet. I love the look together.


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> I do actually.  I love it.  I need a pair of black onyx in yg ear studs, but I'll have to wait for another gift card event.


 There is one coming up!!!!! I should of got my ring with the gift card event. But the sa was really nice and helpfull.


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> A few ladies have it. I saw a pic of it with the MOP and Onyx bracelets and it did me in. It was Beachy's pics.
> Here is the pic
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426566&d=1308001727
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. The Sa I met said not to wear the Cartier love with the Alhambra bracelets. That it will damage the bracelet. I love the look together.


 
Lucky girl.


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> A few ladies have it. I saw a pic of it with the MOP and Onyx bracelets and it did me in. It was Beachy's pics.
> Here is the pic
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426566&d=1308001727
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. The Sa I met said not to wear the Cartier love with the Alhambra bracelets. That it will damage the bracelet. I love the look together.



the onyx with yg is so beautiful.....I"m dead. 


D, that ring is so beautiful!


----------



## Smoothoprter

burberryprncess said:


> Why wait? Gift card event is next Wednesday!


 


sjunky13 said:


> There is one coming up!!!!! I should of got my ring with the gift card event. But the sa was really nice and helpfull.


 
Yes, I know one is coming up next Wednesday.  I mean I have to wait until a different GC event comes up in the future, because right now I'm paying off a different VCA purchase.


----------



## sjunky13

Smoothoprter said:


> Lucky girl.


 There goes my savings! I am now in bed peering in the closet for bags to sell. Sick isn't it? How much are the studs now? You would look great with supers. You have thick hair like me.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes, I know one is coming up next Wednesday.  I mean I have to wait until a different GC event comes up in the future, because right now I'm paying off a different VCA purchase.



You bought another piece!  Do show!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> Ok, I will find out for you.  The event is August 10th, which is next Wednesday.


 
Thank you so much!  I will in Florida at that time, so I am stuck lol!


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> the onyx with yg is so beautiful.....I"m dead.
> 
> 
> D, that ring is so beautiful!


 
Thanks! 



Smoothoprter said:


> Yes, I know one is coming up next Wednesday.  I mean I have to wait until a different GC event comes up in the future, because right now I'm paying off a different VCA purchase.


 well. what di you get?


----------



## Smoothoprter

I bought a black onyx 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in yg from my BFF.


----------



## darkangel07760

Smoothoprter said:


> I bought a black onyx 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in yg from my BFF.


 
NICE.  I wish I had friends that had nice stuff!


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> I bought a black onyx 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in yg from my BFF.



Oh yeah, that's right, congratulations again!  Your collection is so beautiful!


----------



## peppers90

Could someone provide details of the NM CG event next Weds Aug 10th?
TIA


----------



## popikna

Can someone tell me how many onyx clovers are in the long 16 motifs Magic Alhambra?
Thank you.


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> Could someone provide details of the NM CG event next Weds Aug 10th?
> TIA



I would like to know also.


----------



## sjunky13

Those with the gold Frivole ring , when you got it did it have small tiny scratches? Mine has really small ones. I guess it is bound to happen. I am so anal. 
Please tell me it is normal. Thanks!


----------



## preciousp

peppers90 said:


> Could someone provide details of the NM CG event next Weds Aug 10th?
> TIA


 
This is the info. I received about the GC event in an email from my NM SA. Hope you find this helpful.

I have some *VERY* exciting news for *NM/BG credit card holders!!!*

We will be having a *Tiered Gift Card* Incentive on *August 10* and *August 17* - 2 Days Only!!!
This will be probably the only Tiered Gift Card offer for this year!!

*Spend Level* 


*NM Gift Card* 

$500 - $999 

$75 


$1,000 - $2,499 

$150 


$2,500 - $4,999 

$375 


$5,000 - $9,999 

$750 


$10,000 or more 

$1,500 


Offer valid on full-priced purchases on NM/BG credit cards. 
Excludes *CHANEL**.*


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Those with the gold Frivole ring , when you got it did it have small tiny scratches? Mine has really small ones. I guess it is bound to happen. I am so anal.
> Please tell me it is normal. Thanks!


 
Yes, it's normal.


----------



## carrie8

Hi,

I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.


----------



## Hermesaholic

carrie8 said:


> hi,
> 
> i just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.




lovely!


----------



## carrie8

Thanks Hermesaholic


----------



## Smoothoprter

preciousp said:


> This is the info. I received about the GC event in an email from my NM SA. Hope you find this helpful.
> 
> I have some *VERY* exciting news for *NM/BG credit card holders!!!*
> 
> We will be having a *Tiered Gift Card* Incentive on *August 10* and *August 17* - 2 Days Only!!!
> This will be probably the only Tiered Gift Card offer for this year!!
> 
> *Spend Level* *NM Gift Card*
> 
> $500 - $999 $75
> $1,000 - $2,499 $150
> $2,500 - $4,999 $375
> $5,000 - $9,999 $750
> $10,000 or more $1,500
> 
> Offer valid on full-priced purchases on NM/BG credit cards.
> Excludes *CHANEL**.*


 
An alternative to the gift card promotion, last night I received a coupon booklet from Neiman Marcus which included a card that enables me to get $100 off for every $1,000 spent on precious fine jewelry through August 31, 2011.  Did anybody else get this coupon booklet?

If anybody needs a Neiman Marcus sales associate I recommend Mariela Barrosso at NM San Diego:  mariela.neimanmarcus@gmail.com
or call her at 619-692-9100 she is the Chanel specialist but can help with fine jewelry.


----------



## Smoothoprter

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.


 
Wow! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## restricter

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.



Congratulations!


----------



## sin vergüenza

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.


 
What a beautiful color chalcedony is  - esp with your blue blouse. Gorgeous!


----------



## Brennamom

Smoothoprter said:


> An alternative to the gift card promotion, last night I received a coupon booklet from Neiman Marcus which included a card that enables me to get $100 off for every $1,000 spent on precious fine jewelry through August 31, 2011.  Did anybody else get this coupon booklet?
> 
> If anybody needs a Neiman Marcus sales associate I recommend Mariela Barrosso at NM San Diego:  mariela.neimanmarcus@gmail.com
> or call her at 619-692-9100 she is the Chanel specialist but can help with fine jewelry.



Make sure you read the fine print, I heard that Cartier and VCA were expressly excluded...


----------



## peppers90

Smoothoprter said:


> An alternative to the gift card promotion, last night I received a coupon booklet from Neiman Marcus which included a card that enables me to get $100 off for every $1,000 spent on precious fine jewelry through August 31, 2011.  Did anybody else get this coupon booklet?
> 
> If anybody needs a Neiman Marcus sales associate I recommend Mariela Barrosso at NM San Diego:  mariela.neimanmarcus@gmail.com
> or call her at 619-692-9100 she is the Chanel specialist but can help with fine jewelry.



I got this booklet also;  but heard Chanel and VCA do not count as precious jewelry....


----------



## peppers90

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.



Very pretty!! Enjoy & Congrats


----------



## Smoothoprter

Brennamom said:


> Make sure you read the fine print, I heard that Cartier and VCA were expressly excluded...


 


peppers90 said:


> I got this booklet also; but heard Chanel and VCA do not count as precious jewelry....


 
Hm... ok - I'll ask my sales associate to confirm.


----------



## burberryprncess

Brennamom said:


> Make sure you read the fine print, I heard that Cartier and VCA were expressly excluded...




VCA is included in this event.  My SA has a 10 motif on hold for me and I get a $750 GC.


----------



## darkangel07760

preciousp said:


> This is the info. I received about the GC event in an email from my NM SA. Hope you find this helpful.
> 
> I have some *VERY* exciting news for *NM/BG credit card holders!!!*
> 
> We will be having a *Tiered Gift Card* Incentive on *August 10* and *August 17* - 2 Days Only!!!
> This will be probably the only Tiered Gift Card offer for this year!!
> 
> *Spend Level*
> 
> 
> *NM Gift Card*
> 
> $500 - $999
> 
> $75
> 
> 
> $1,000 - $2,499
> 
> $150
> 
> 
> $2,500 - $4,999
> 
> $375
> 
> 
> $5,000 - $9,999
> 
> $750
> 
> 
> $10,000 or more
> 
> $1,500
> 
> 
> Offer valid on full-priced purchases on NM/BG credit cards.
> Excludes *CHANEL**.*


 
WOW.  Hm.  This sounds like this would be a great deal.  Maybe I shouldn't buy my piece in Florida... I should get a NM card first... I will be near a NM in Florida, I can apply for the card then... 
If I am not able to make it into San Fran on the 17th, can I buy my VCA piece that day to get the extra points with my NM card, and then have them send it out to me, or hold it to pick it up later?


----------



## darkangel07760

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.


 
How pretty!  I love your necklace.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW.  Hm.  This sounds like this would be a great deal.  Maybe I shouldn't buy my piece in Florida... I should get a NM card first... I will be near a NM in Florida, I can apply for the card then...
> If I am not able to make it into San Fran on the 17th, can I buy my VCA piece that day to get the extra points with my NM card, and then have them send it out to me, or hold it to pick it up later?



You can open up an account at any NM and then have them call a NM that carries VCA.


----------



## burberryprncess

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.



Pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> You can open up an account at any NM and then have them call a NM that carries VCA.


 
Good to know.  I didn't know if this special applied to only certain folks that have already spent a certain amount, or this is for anyone with a NM card.  
I will be back from my vaca on the 12th, but the sale is on the 17th, I am 100% positive I will have to work that day!  So I hope that I will be able to buy it over the phone and then pick it up or have them ship it out to me.
Does NM do that sort of thing like holds and deliveries?


----------



## Smoothoprter

darkangel07760 said:


> Good to know. I didn't know if this special applied to only certain folks that have already spent a certain amount, or this is for anyone with a NM card.
> I will be back from my vaca on the 12th, but the sale is on the 17th, I am 100% positive I will have to work that day! So I hope that I will be able to buy it over the phone and then pick it up or have them ship it out to me.
> Does NM do that sort of thing like holds and deliveries?


 
Yes they do.

Is the sale on the 17th?  I thought it was next Wednesday the 10th?


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> Good to know.  I didn't know if this special applied to only certain folks that have already spent a certain amount, or this is for anyone with a NM card.
> I will be back from my vaca on the 12th, but the sale is on the 17th, I am 100% positive I will have to work that day!  So I hope that I will be able to buy it over the phone and then pick it up or have them ship it out to me.
> Does NM do that sort of thing like holds and deliveries?



It only applies to NM card holders for this jewelry event.  If you apply for a card in Florida and is approved, you can order your jewelry for the event on the 17th.  Talk to the SA for specific details.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Is the sale on the 17th?  I thought it was next Wednesday the 10th?



It will be on the 10th and again on the 17th.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I have been buried all day....but I DID get TWO of those cards for the 100 off per 1000 if anyone wants them. I am on a BAN. lol I also heard that the GC event will cover Cartier and VCA but that card special excludes them both AND excludes Chanel. To get the GC, you must use your NM charge but I believe the other invitation for the 100 off per 1000 is any card/cash.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.


  Beautiful!! Congrats!! love it!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have been buried all day....but I DID get TWO of those cards for the 100 off per 1000 if anyone wants them. I am on a BAN. lol I also heard that the GC event will cover Cartier and VCA but that card special excludes them both AND excludes Chanel. To get the GC, you must use your NM charge but I believe the other invitation for the 100 off per 1000 is any card/cash.


 
I'll join you on your ban.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> I'll join you on your ban.


I would be in good company.


----------



## Brennamom

Smoothoprter said:


> I'll join you on your ban.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I would be in good company.



:banned:BAN PARTY


----------



## Smoothoprter

brennamom said:


> :banned:ban party


 
lol!


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:


> :banned:BAN PARTY



Me too!!!!  I'm done for a while.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Me too!!!!  I'm done for a while.


What's a "ban"?


----------



## Brennamom

Hermesaholic said:


> What's a "ban"?



From Dictionary.com:

*ban*

1 &#8194; &#8194;[ban] 

 Show IPA verb, banned, ban·ning, noun 
verb (used with object) 1. to prohibit, forbid, or bar; interdict: to ban nuclear weapons; The dictator banned all newspapers and books that criticized his regime. 

2. Archaic . a. to *pronounce an ecclesiastical curse upon.* 

b. to curse; execrate. 




 noun 3. the act of prohibiting by law; interdiction. 

4. informal denunciation or prohibition, as by public opinion: society's ban on racial discrimination. 

5. Law . a. a proclamation. 

b. a public condemnation. 



6. Ecclesiastical . a formal condemnation; excommunication. 

7. *a malediction; curse.*


----------



## burberryprncess

Why are you guys on a ban when I just started?  Will I be here all by myself?


----------



## Bethc

No... I never last on a ban that long!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> *ban*
> 
> 1 &#8194; &#8194;[ban]
> 
> Show IPA verb, banned, ban·ning, noun
> verb (used with object) 1. to prohibit, forbid, or bar; interdict: to ban nuclear weapons; The dictator banned all newspapers and books that criticized his regime.
> 
> 2. Archaic . a. to *pronounce an ecclesiastical curse upon.*
> 
> b. to curse; execrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noun 3. the act of prohibiting by law; interdiction.
> 
> 4. informal denunciation or prohibition, as by public opinion: society's ban on racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. Law . a. a proclamation.
> 
> b. a public condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Ecclesiastical . a formal condemnation; excommunication.
> 
> 7. *a malediction; curse.*




hilarious:  i should be banned for life


----------



## peppers90

I may be up for a small purchase from NM . I'm gonna have to sell some stock though-  I'm on maternity leave and have no income-  ahhhhh!!!


----------



## sbelle

I've really got to stop reading this thread!  I didn't know about the gift card event because my SA is in the process of transferring between stores and is moving.   Thanks to this thread I know, and the wheels are turning!

I got an update on my elusive special order wg byzantine alhambra long necklace.  The update is no one has any idea when it will be done.  :cry:

I was promised July, but July has come and gone.  Whenever NM calls VCA to check on it they are told it isn't done yet and VCA doesn't know when it will be done.  My SA said, don't expect it in August because VCA offices are closed all of August.  And she said, that it probably wouldn't be the first of September because they will be backed up from being out all of August.


----------



## bluemoon123

Brennamom said:


> :banned:BAN PARTY


 
Reading the gc event, i feel so "itchy" .... Glad to find the ban party. I should join you... It has been no stop purchase last 6 months. I get to be on ban.


I did not get $100 off $1000 purchase on jewelry. But I got $50 off of $350 more regular priced purchase on apparel, shoes, handbags or jewelry excluding LV, beauty etc., and also a $50 perk card.


----------



## darkangel07760

Smoothoprter said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Is the sale on the 17th?  I thought it was next Wednesday the 10th?


 
Yes, it is on the 10th, but I noticed that it also said the 17th!  Did I read it wrong???


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh i am so excited!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have been buried all day....but I DID get TWO of those cards for the 100 off per 1000 if anyone wants them. I am on a BAN. lol I also heard that the GC event will cover Cartier and VCA but that card special excludes them both AND excludes Chanel. To get the GC, you must use your NM charge but I believe the other invitation for the 100 off per 1000 is any card/cash.


 
(waves) hiya!  you could give one to me if you would like!!  This will help offset my first VCA purchase ever!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> It only applies to NM card holders for this jewelry event.  If you apply for a card in Florida and is approved, you can order your jewelry for the event on the 17th.  Talk to the SA for specific details.


 
Thnak you!!!  Hoo boy this is just getting better and better!


----------



## carrie8

Thank you Smoothoprter, Restricter, Sin vergüenza, peppers90, darkangel07760, burberryprncess, Allinthebag !!


----------



## carrie8

Do you guys know how much VCA charges for an extender?


----------



## Greentea

Anyone know if VCA has plans to increase the pieces they do in YG and turquoise alhambra? It's my favorite combo! Would love to see turquoise/YG introduced in the Sweet collection. Or maybe a clover or butterfly ring!


----------



## darkangel07760

Greentea said:


> Anyone know if VCA has plans to increase the pieces they do in YG and turquoise alhambra? It's my favorite combo! Would love to see turquoise/YG introduced in the Sweet collection. Or maybe a clover or butterfly ring!


 I agree with that!  That would look nice int he sweet collection!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Yes, it's normal.


 Thanks! I like everything pristine. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> From Dictionary.com:
> 
> *ban*
> 
> 1 &#8194; &#8194;[ban] sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/dictionary_questionbutton_default.gif Show IPA verb, banned, ban·ning, noun
> verb (used with object) 1. to prohibit, forbid, or bar; interdict: to ban nuclear weapons; The dictator banned all newspapers and books that criticized his regime.
> 
> 2. Archaic . a. to *pronounce an ecclesiastical curse upon.*
> 
> b. to curse; execrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noun 3. the act of prohibiting by law; interdiction.
> 
> 4. informal denunciation or prohibition, as by public opinion: society's ban on racial discrimination.
> 
> 5. Law . a. a proclamation.
> 
> b. a public condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Ecclesiastical . a formal condemnation; excommunication.
> 
> 7. *a malediction; curse.*


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> (waves) hiya!  you could give one to me if you would like!!  This will help offset my first VCA purchase ever!!!


PM me your address and I will send it to you today. Just having even one of them is too tempting. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> :banned:BAN PARTY




It's official. Let's party!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I got an update on my elusive special order wg byzantine alhambra long necklace.  The update is no one has any idea when it will be done.  :cry:
> 
> I was promised July, but July has come and gone.  Whenever NM calls VCA to check on it they are told it isn't done yet and VCA doesn't know when it will be done.  My SA said, don't expect it in August because VCA offices are closed all of August.  And she said, that it probably wouldn't be the first of September because they will be backed up from being out all of August.



Ugh!!!!  So sorry about this!!!  So frustrating!!!!!



burberryprncess said:


> Why are you guys on a ban when I just started?  Will I be here all by myself?



You will keep the board going!!!!



carrie8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my 10 motif chalcedony necklace with a few inches added. I wear it with my bracelet attached.



I just love chalcedony!!!!  Congrats!!!  Bracelet + necklace = fabulous!!!!



darkangel07760 said:


> Yes, it is on the 10th, but I noticed that it also said the 17th!  Did I read it wrong???





Smoothoprter said:


> An alternative to the gift card promotion, last night I received a coupon booklet from Neiman Marcus which included a card that enables me to get $100 off for every $1,000 spent on precious fine jewelry through August 31, 2011.  Did anybody else get this coupon booklet?
> 
> If anybody needs a Neiman Marcus sales associate I recommend Mariela Barrosso at NM San Diego:  mariela.neimanmarcus@gmail.com
> or call her at 619-692-9100 she is the Chanel specialist but can help with fine jewelry.





burberryprncess said:


> VCA is included in this event.  My SA has a 10 motif on hold for me and I get a $750 GC.





Smoothoprter said:


> Hey D., where are the pics?
> 
> Sophie, so you are going to try to decide between black onyx and mop 10 motif in yg?  Maybe you'll end up with both? ~
> 
> I think the 6 month no interest is always available on jewelry if you spend at least $2,000.



Oh my!!! I'm missing some serious temptation that is awaiting me when I get back home.  I was just telling my DH that I really want another bracelet...even though the price went up....


----------



## carrie8

Thanks mp4


----------



## pond23

peppers90 said:


> I got this booklet also;  but heard *Chanel and VCA do not count as precious jewelry*....



^ My SA told me this as well.


----------



## pond23

burberryprncess said:


> VCA is included in this event.  My SA has a 10 motif on hold for me and I get a $750 GC.



^ VCA is excluded from the $100 off every $1000 Precious Jewelry event. But it is not excluded from the other event - the Gift Card one.

So excited that you are getting the 10 motif *S*! I have and love this in yg MOP.


----------



## dinanblast

Hello folks, this is my first post.  After numerous searches in the internet, turns out this forum (purse forum at that) seems to have the most knowledgeable people about women's luxury items.  Please forgive the strange first post, but wondering if anyone here could suggest where my wife could potentially sell 2 of her Van Cleef & Arpel watches?  She has a Day in Paris in rose gold and Lady Arpel Feerie that she is open to getting rid of.   Again, sorry for the strange first post but I turns out that there isn't much info on the web about VCA watches in general.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## tbbbjb

carrie8 said:


> Do you guys know how much VCA charges for an extender?



I was charged $335 for a 1.5" removable extension.  I thought it was ridiculously expensive especially since I was led to believe it would be gratis with the purchase of my necklace.  This was recent, just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## beachy10

dinanblast said:


> Hello folks, this is my first post.  After numerous searches in the internet, turns out this forum (purse forum at that) seems to have the most knowledgeable people about women's luxury items.  Please forgive the strange first post, but wondering if anyone here could suggest where my wife could potentially sell 2 of her Van Cleef & Arpel watches?  She has a Day in Paris in rose gold and Lady Arpel Feerie that she is open to getting rid of.   Again, sorry for the strange first post but I turns out that there isn't much info on the web about VCA watches in general.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you!



perhaps ebay or a local jeweler who sells estate pieces


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> I was charged $335 for a 1.5" removable extension.  I thought it was ridiculously expensive especially since I was led to believe it would be gratis with the purchase of my necklace.  This was recent, just a couple of weeks ago.



I've heard about $200 which used to be picked up by the retailer but now I heard the customer will be responsible for this charge from now on.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> I've heard about $200 which used to be picked up by the retailer but now I heard the customer will be responsible for this charge from now on.




If a necklace or bracelet IS NOT the described length then the item should be made to match that description or returned.  People should start returning items that are not as described.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> PM me your address and I will send it to you today. Just having even one of them is too tempting. lol


 
I pm'd you.
Thank you so much, this will help me save $$$.  Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

pond23 said:


> ^ VCA is excluded from the $100 off every $1000 Precious Jewelry event. But it is not excluded from the other event - the Gift Card one.
> 
> So excited that you are getting the 10 motif *S*! I have and love this in yg MOP.


 
Phooey!  Really?  It would have been nice to save a few on my first VCA.  Though, I am sure I can find something with the $100 off $1000 coupon!
I guess I will end up buying my VCA in Florida after all?


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> Phooey!  Really?  It would have been nice to save a few on my first VCA.  Though, I am sure I can find something with the $100 off $1000 coupon!
> I guess I will end up buying my VCA in Florida after all?



But you can earn gift card for purchasing VCA during gift card event on 8/10 and 8/17.  For example, I'll be getting a gift card of $750 for purchasing the 10 motif necklace as confirmed by my SA.


----------



## burberryprncess

pond23 said:


> ^ VCA is excluded from the $100 off every $1000 Precious Jewelry event. But it is not excluded from the other event - the Gift Card one.
> 
> So excited that you are getting the 10 motif *S*! I have and love this in yg MOP.



Yes, it's the GC event I was referring to for VCA purchases.  VCA is excluded from the precious jewelry event.  

It seems like the MOP yg is very popular.  MY SA said I will eventually wind up with the onyx yg necklace too.


----------



## burberryprncess

mp4 said:


> Ugh!!!!  So sorry about this!!!  So frustrating!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You will keep the board going!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love chalcedony!!!!  Congrats!!!  Bracelet + necklace = fabulous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! I'm missing some serious temptation that is awaiting me when I get back home.  I was just telling my DH that I really want another bracelet...even though the price went up....





I wanted to buy all my pieces prior to price hike but due to my indecisiveness prior to 7/11, I ended up buying now and I'm sure I still want more.


----------



## burberryprncess

Does NM carry extenders of various lengths?  I will need one for my necklace.


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> But you can earn gift card for purchasing VCA during gift card event on 8/10 and 8/17.  For example, I'll be getting a gift card of $750 for purchasing the 10 motif necklace as confirmed by my SA.


 
The gift card would be awesome..... ok.  I am going to be in Florida anyway for my vaca, so I can at least take the time to try on all the pieces I like, apply for the NM card,  and then decide which one I want and the gift card!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> I wanted to buy all my pieces prior to price hike but due to my indecisiveness prior to 7/11, I ended up buying now and I'm sure I still want more.


 
I know,  I hear ya... I should have gotten it before the price hike... But there will be another one, so better now than later.  My SO is going to hide it for me anyway until my birthday lol!


----------



## carrie8

tbbbjb said:


> I was charged $335 for a 1.5" removable extension. I thought it was ridiculously expensive especially since I was led to believe it would be gratis with the purchase of my necklace. This was recent, just a couple of weeks ago.


 
O my god, that is ridiculous expensive for such a little extension  .
In that case i will go to a regular jeweller.

Thansk anyway for the info


----------



## Suzie

I might even get a removeable extender made from a local jeweler for my 20 motif so that if I want to wear it wrapped twice it will be a fraction longer. If it is removable you have not compromised the necklace in any way.


----------



## carrie8

Suzie said:


> I might even get a removeable extender made from a local jeweler for my 20 motif so that if I want to wear it wrapped twice it will be a fraction longer. If it is removable you have not compromised the necklace in any way.


 
Yes, i want also a removeable one.


----------



## Suzie

I might check that option out tomorrow at a few jewellers and get some quotes. We have no VCA here is Oz so ordering one through them is out of the question.


----------



## kat99

burberryprncess said:


> Yes, it's the GC event I was referring to for VCA purchases.  VCA is excluded from the precious jewelry event.
> 
> It seems like the MOP yg is very popular.  MY SA said I will eventually wind up with the onyx yg necklace too.



Oh yeah....you will! My first VCA alhambra necklace and my favorite still


----------



## kbella86

Check out this woman's site that I ran across:

http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com

Her VCA collection is insane!!


----------



## wintotty

*Ladies, I need your opinion!*

If you are to go with these 2 options which one would you pick? Just to let you know I have 20 motif YG MOP neck & 10 motif WG Turq neck. All gold bracelet, YG MOP bracelet & WG Turq bracelet.

(1) 10 motif WG MOP neck & Magic bracelet WG MOP, grey MOP, and chalcedony

(2) 2 of 10 motif WG MOP necklaces

PLEASE ADVICE!!!


----------



## sjunky13

I like the 2 10's better than one 10. But you know my opinion of having both MOP's.
Do you like onyx? How about 2 Chaelcedony? Or one and a bracelet? 

Oh Wintotty, does your Frivole ring get scratches? Mine arrived with tiny ones.


----------



## hermes_fan

thimp said:


> I would like to know also.


 
i received some coupons from NM "receive $100 off  for every $1,000 you spend in the Precious Jewels Salon.  Now through August 31.


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> I like the 2 10's better than one 10. But you know my opinion of having both MOP's.
> Do you like onyx? How about 2 Chaelcedony? Or one and a bracelet?
> 
> Oh Wintotty, does your Frivole ring get scratches? Mine arrived with tiny ones.



I know.....I tried onyx and I didn't care for it and chalcedony turns a little grey-ish muddy color against my skin which I wasn't so sure of. And at this point, if I were to change the necklaces, I have to pay the post-increase prices sigh.

Well my Frivole has some hair-line scratches here and there, I guess it's just not avoidable.... But it doesn't bother me though!


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> I know.....I tried onyx and I didn't care for it and chalcedony turns a little grey-ish muddy color against my skin which I wasn't so sure of. And at this point, if I were to change the necklaces, I have to pay the post-increase prices sigh.
> 
> Well my Frivole has some hair-line scratches here and there, I guess it's just not avoidable.... But it doesn't bother me though!


 
Hmm. I love ONYX so much! Can you get the magic bracelet pre increase price? I love that peice.


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> I've really got to stop reading this thread! I didn't know about the gift card event because my SA is in the process of transferring between stores and is moving. Thanks to this thread I know, and the wheels are turning!
> 
> I got an update on my elusive special order wg byzantine alhambra long necklace. The update is no one has any idea when it will be done. :cry:
> 
> I was promised July, but July has come and gone. Whenever NM calls VCA to check on it they are told it isn't done yet and VCA doesn't know when it will be done. My SA said, don't expect it in August because VCA offices are closed all of August. And she said, that it probably wouldn't be the first of September because they will be backed up from being out all of August.


 
gotta love those French! Quality of life trumps capitalism every time! I remember waiting on line at the main store on Fbg St Honore and they CLOSED for lunch!! That would never happen in the US!!


----------



## hermes_fan

kbella86 said:


> Check out this woman's site that I ran across:
> 
> http://latifalshamsi.wordpress.com
> 
> Her VCA collection is insane!!


 
but how many Hermes bags does a person NEED?!


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> Hmm. I love ONYX so much! Can you get the magic bracelet pre increase price? I love that peice.




Well, I have a single motif Onyx pendant so I'm kind of content with Onyx!

Yes, both magic bracelets and 10 motif necklaces are pre-increase price!


----------



## dbeech

hermes_fan said:


> but how many Hermes bags does a person NEED?!


 

LOL, you can never have too many Hermes bags!!!


----------



## sjunky13

wintotty said:


> Well, I have a single motif Onyx pendant so I'm kind of content with Onyx!
> 
> Yes, both magic bracelets and 10 motif necklaces are pre-increase price!


 OOO lucky! Keep the bracelet def! 
I honestly think it is too much for both metals. But only you and your finances can determine if it is.

I rather have something else. My opinion only. Do you wear the MOP a lot?


----------



## sjunky13

hermes_fan said:


> gotta love those French! Quality of life trumps capitalism every time! I remember waiting on line at the main store on Fbg St Honore and they CLOSED for lunch!! That would never happen in the US!!


 NYC Van cleef repairs are closed for 20 days! So it is not just the French


----------



## kbella86

hermes_fan said:


> but how many Hermes bags does a person NEED?!



I'm on page 30. Can't. Stop.


----------



## Hermesaholic

dbeech said:


> LOL, you can never have too many Hermes bags!!!




this is such a turn-off.  this person has no life other than to pose with stuff.........sorry i find this really distasteful.


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> this is such a turn-off.  this person has no life other than to pose with stuff.........sorry i find this really distasteful.


 isn't it kinda like this forum? hmmm


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> isn't it kinda like this forum? hmmm




most on the forum are passionate about the whole picture: beautiful pieces, styling and so on.  many save for one piece , many have several pieces --this just seems incredibly over-the-top.....  day after day of posing.  Despite my love for nice things I find this excessive and strange-- sorry just my opinion.


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> most on the forum are passionate about the whole picture: beautiful pieces, styling and so on.  many save for one piece , many have several pieces --this just seems incredibly over-the-top.....  day after day of posing.  Despite my love for nice things I find this excessive and strange-- sorry just my opinion.


 

I respect your opinion. But there are many on here that pose with tons of Birkins, Chanel and jewelry. I see it in all of the forums. Look at the collection pics and people who link to thier blog. 
Because this person has more? The PF holds the same values. IMO.


----------



## Junkenpo

i agree, I remember when tpf's tagline was about encouraging "shallow obsession".  Purses, bags, jewellery... some people have to save years for their grail item, some people can afford to make collections of luxe items the way my DH collects DVD and I collect paperbacks. Some folks would chastise us for any sort of recreational spending when there are starving children in the world. 

i like her pictures.


----------



## burberryprncess

kat99 said:


> Oh yeah....you will! My first VCA alhambra necklace and my favorite still



Hehe, I like both!  One minute I like the onyx better, the next minute I like the mop.....so confusing.


----------



## burberryprncess

wintotty said:


> *Ladies, I need your opinion!*
> 
> If you are to go with these 2 options which one would you pick? Just to let you know I have 20 motif YG MOP neck & 10 motif WG Turq neck. All gold bracelet, YG MOP bracelet & WG Turq bracelet.
> 
> (1) 10 motif WG MOP neck & Magic bracelet WG MOP, grey MOP, and chalcedony
> 
> (2) 2 of 10 motif WG MOP necklaces
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE!!!



Sounds like you really like the WG MOP and want the option to wear long or wear  short. The two metals make them have unique looks even though the stone is still MOP.  But if it was me, I would go for option #1.  The magic bracelet with white  MOP, grey MOP and chalcedony is amazing looking.  Plus you can still get to wear a WG MOP necklace even though you are limited to the short version.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hermesaholic said:


> most on the forum are passionate about the whole picture: beautiful pieces, styling and so on.  many save for one piece , many have several pieces --this just seems incredibly over-the-top.....  day after day of posing.  Despite my love for nice things I find this excessive and strange-- sorry just my opinion.



I think she is super rich and enjoys spending her money, LOL!  More power to her.  Her collection is breathtaking.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> I respect your opinion. But there are many on here that pose with tons of Birkins, Chanel and jewelry. I see it in all of the forums. Look at the collection pics and people who link to thier blog.
> Because this person has more? The PF holds the same values. IMO.



I totally agree.  Ummm...people come to tPF to enjoy pictures of other people's eye candy.  It's like an online window shopping.  We can't blame her that she comes from a very wealthy household/country and has a blog to show off her goods.  You can just simply not look at the site..  Personally I wanted to check out her Perlee collection. and her Cartier.. and her Chopard... and her Chanel bags.  lol.    

Some tPFer had her own crazy thread once upon a time here in tPF.  May not be as extravangant as this site, but hey, a lot of folks enjoyed looking at her collection/outfits.  People didn't complain.  Personally I just wondered how she got the money to do it.  But she decided to leave...or she got the boot.  I don't know.   Ce la vie


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> NYC Van cleef repairs are closed for 20 days! So it is not just the French





Thanks for the info!!

 I've still got my request in with them to combine my two 10 motif yg vintage Alhambra 10 motifs.  I was told that I should know in a couple weeks.  It's been at least 6!!   Now that I won't be hearing from them in August.


----------



## dialv

I ordered my first VCA pieces, a 10 Vintage yg alhambra, and 2 sweet bracelets. My SA gave me a date of when to expect them, November 30, so I asked her to be sure if there happens to be a price increase it won't affect me because mine are ordered and she said she hopes not. That doesn't seem fair or is that the way it goes? I put 50% down when I ordered them and she said she would do her best to keep the price the same but that would be a good jump. On this last increase did the 10 motif go up almost 1000.00.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> I respect your opinion. But there are many on here that pose with tons of Birkins, Chanel and jewelry. I see it in all of the forums. Look at the collection pics and people who link to thier blog.
> Because this person has more? The PF holds the same values. IMO.



Very true--and I feel the same way about those.  I actually dont look those typically --I commented on this one because it was in the VCA thread.


----------



## Hermesaholic

dialv said:


> I ordered my first VCA pieces, a 10 Vintage yg alhambra, and 2 sweet bracelets. My SA gave me a date of when to expect them, November 30, so I asked her to be sure if there happens to be a price increase it won't affect me because mine are ordered and she said she hopes not. That doesn't seem fair or is that the way it goes? I put 50% down when I ordered them and she said she would do her best to keep the price the same but that would be a good jump. On this last increase did the 10 motif go up almost 1000.00.




can you pay the whole thing in advance?


----------



## wintotty

sjunky13 said:


> OOO lucky! Keep the bracelet def!
> I honestly think it is too much for both metals. But only you and your finances can determine if it is.
> 
> I rather have something else. My opinion only. Do you wear the MOP a lot?



I wear my MOP YG often enough. Especially after I got the YG Rolex, I've been wearing a lot of YG jewelry.

Only my con for the Magic bracelet is....which is actually pointed out by a few TPFers before.......the big dangling charm is kind of always in a way....it bothers me a little..and if I were to keep the bracelet I will have to shorten it since it is pretty big on me.


----------



## popikna

wintotty said:


> I wear my MOP YG often enough. Especially after I got the YG Rolex, I've been wearing a lot of YG jewelry.
> 
> Only my con for the Magic bracelet is....which is actually pointed out by a few TPFers before.......the big dangling charm is kind of always in a way....it bothers me a little..and if I were to keep the bracelet I will have to shorten it since it is pretty big on me.



Which gold Rolex watch did you get?


----------



## wintotty

burberryprncess said:


> Sounds like you really like the WG MOP and want the option to wear long or wear  short. The two metals make them have unique looks even though the stone is still MOP.  But if it was me, I would go for option #1.  The magic bracelet with white  MOP, grey MOP and chalcedony is amazing looking.  Plus you can still get to wear a WG MOP necklace even though you are limited to the short version.




Thanks for your opinion...... well that's exactly what my husband is saying.

But the 20 motif is so casual-chic though....


----------



## wintotty

popikna said:


> Which gold Rolex watch did you get?




This one...


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> This one...




hellllllllllloooooooooooooooooo Wintotty!  Can you please tell us more about your gorgeous engagement ring?


----------



## Suzie

^Wow wintotty, everything you have on is amazing!!


----------



## I'll take two

wintotty said:


> I wear my MOP YG often enough. Especially after I got the YG Rolex, I've been wearing a lot of YG jewelry.
> 
> Only my con for the Magic bracelet is....which is actually pointed out by a few TPFers before.......the big dangling charm is kind of always in a way....it bothers me a little..and if I were to keep the bracelet I will have to shorten it since it is pretty big on me.


I definitely agree about the magic bracelet.
The other issue I have is that the weight of the large motif was dragging the fastener to the top which means it is always visible .

Instead of returning it I have decided to have it shortened and a small drop motif put in the place of the large motif.
I can then still add the large motif by hanging it from the fastener when I choose. 
At the moment though as the workshop is closed I am just wearing it as it is.
I have got more used to the motif but still hate looking at the fastener all the time


----------



## wintotty

Hermesaholic said:


> hellllllllllloooooooooooooooooo Wintotty!  Can you please tell us more about your gorgeous engagement ring?




THANK YOU, Hermesaholic & Suzie!

Here's the thread with bunch of picture of my Leon Mege E-ring

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-upgrade-er-came-back-from-leon-596869.html


----------



## wintotty

I'll take two said:


> I definitely agree about the magic bracelet.
> The other issue I have is that the weight of the large motif was dragging the fastener to the top which means it is always visible .
> 
> Instead of returning it I have decided to have it shortened and a small drop motif put in the place of the large motif.
> I can then still add the large motif by hanging it from the fastener when I choose.
> At the moment though as the workshop is closed I am just wearing it as it is.
> I have got more used to the motif but still hate looking at the fastener all the time



I TOTALLY know what you mean!! It's been bugging me that all I see is clasp and I have to keep fixing the bracelet every time I notice it!
What you suggested may be a good idea, did VCA agree to do the modification?


----------



## I'll take two

wintotty said:


> I TOTALLY know what you mean!! It's been bugging me that all I see is clasp and I have to keep fixing the bracelet every time I notice it!
> What you suggested may be a good idea, did VCA agree to do the modification?


I don't think they wanted to but they did agree they would do it.

The small motif is being removed from the back of my 6 motif necklace as I have long hair  so didn't see the point it it staying there.
I am also planning on using the large motif as a separate single pendant on occasion as well.
This makes it all very versatile.

The good thing is it is all very easy to change back if ever I wanted.
I might not have bought the matching bracelet if my DH hadn't pushed me but now I am glad I did despite the fact that it needs alterations.


----------



## Brennamom

I'll take two said:


> I don't think they wanted to but they did agree they would do it.
> 
> The small motif is being removed from the back of my 6 motif necklace as I have long hair  so didn't see the point it it staying there.
> I am also planning on using the large motif as a separate single pendant on occasion as well.
> This makes it all very versatile.
> 
> The good thing is it is all very easy to change back if ever I wanted.
> I might not have bought the matching bracelet *if my DH hadn't pushed me* but now I am glad I did despite the fact that it needs alterations.



I want to know how THAT happens!!  The only push DH would give me is out the door if he knew...

Love the idea of the large motif as a pendant, maybe on the silk cord?


----------



## I'll take two

Brennamom said:


> I want to know how THAT happens!!  The only push DH would give me is out the door if he knew...
> 
> Love the idea of the large motif as a pendant, maybe on the silk cord?


I'm sure thats not the case LOL

I love it that my husband keeps shooting himself in the foot.(He is actually responsible for me buying my Hermes bags) BIG MISTAKE BIG BIG MISTAKE HUGE IN FACT !!

Yes either silk cord or just the matching chain.
I actually feel that I am gaining an extra piece of jewelry for free using things this way.


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> THANK YOU, Hermesaholic & Suzie!
> 
> Here's the thread with bunch of picture of my Leon Mege E-ring
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-upgrade-er-came-back-from-leon-596869.html




 holy cow


----------



## Brennamom

I'll take two said:


> *I'm sure thats not the case LOL*
> 
> I love it that my husband keeps shooting himself in the foot.(He is actually responsible for me buying my Hermes bags) BIG MISTAKE BIG BIG MISTAKE HUGE IN FACT !!
> 
> Yes either silk cord or just the matching chain.
> I actually feel that I am gaining an extra piece of jewelry for free using things this way.



No, really.  I'm a closet VCA-er.  He sees the necklace and bracelet but doesn't really equate it with its worth.  He would have a serious cow.  Thankfully, he learned to stop asking years ago.  What he doesn't know won't hurt me (he would never hurt me, but it would be a PAINFUL discussion, LOL!)


----------



## kat99

burberryprncess said:


> Hehe, I like both!  One minute I like the onyx better, the next minute I like the mop.....so confusing.



You will end up getting both anyway! But if you wear lots of black...I love onyx.... It is a tad bit heavier though


----------



## peppers90

Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )

  YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!







*with BTF ring*











*Love this combo!*


----------



## peppers90

I like the onyx more than I thought!!  Now, I am thinking about getting a 10 motif onyx to add to to the bracelet for a 15 motif necklace.   Has anyone done this?  Are there too many clasps showing?   How's the length?


----------



## surfergirljen

Brennamom said:


> No, really.  I'm a closet VCA-er.  He sees the necklace and bracelet but doesn't really equate it with its worth.  He would have a serious cow.  Thankfully, he learned to stop asking years ago.  What he doesn't know won't hurt me (he would never hurt me, but it would be a PAINFUL discussion, LOL!)



HAHA I hear that!! Strict "don't ask don't tell" policy chez moi!


----------



## Smoothoprter

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet ( posted with my all YG) I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*


 
Aw! Congratulations on the baby!

Also, loving your new VCA pieces.  

*sigh*  I need to stop visiting this thread, there is just too much temptation.


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> HAHA I hear that!! Strict "don't ask don't tell" policy chez moi!



Yeah, I figured I wasn't alone!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Yeah, I figured I wasn't alone!


Nope, same here. We are all in good company!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*



 Beautiful pieces but the baby is the MOST beautiful, indeed! Congratulations!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Nope, same here. We are all in good company!


  It's a don't tell your husbands party! 




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful pieces but the baby is the MOST beautiful, indeed! Congratulations!!



DITTO, congrats mamma! WELL DESERVED treats!!!


----------



## Brennamom

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )



So precious!!  VCA is nice but


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*


Congrats on your baby  
Love the layered bracelets


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*



peppers - Love your onyx and triple look!   Congrats!!!!  Beautiful.  Has DD asked to try on any of your beautiful VCA?


----------



## dialv

Congrats on the baby peppers and as for your bracelets they are beautiful. I love the MOP. They look like they have a nice weight to them.


----------



## eye candy

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*



Congrats on the new baby!  Or should I say babies  . The layered look is gorgeous.  You may want to stop by http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/ here in tPF.  I was just there and it's a fun read - lots of tips and advice.  I'll def. be stopping by there again when I'm expecting.


----------



## calla baby

but very be careful when layering as except for Onyx, others is easy to get scratch


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*


 

aww congrats on your beautifull baby!! I also love the MOP and ONYX together. My fav combo!


----------



## kbella86

peppers90 said:


> Here's what I have been up to (besides having a baby~ )
> 
> YG MOP bracelet & Onyx bracelet  ( posted with my all YG)  I like the triple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with BTF ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this combo!*



I love this combo!! And CONGRATULATIONS on your new beautiful baby


----------



## pond23

I have the yg MOP suite, and I think I may eventually cave and get the onyx bracelet. The duo (and trio) look fabulous on you peppers90! Your baby is too cute for words, and your post-pregnancy figure looks fab!


----------



## wintotty

Anyone with 2 10motif necklaces with additional length added by VCA?

I got 2 of 10motif necklaces recently, and when I wear just 1 necklace it is kind of short so I'm planning to have VCA add 2inches evenly between the motifs. But if I do that, I will have the other necklace modified also so it looks even when worn as 20 motif. I just wondered that adding total of 4 inches will be too long. Also want to see how the necklace look when 2 inches are added in. If anyone has pictures, please post!

Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

wintotty said:


> Anyone with 2 10motif necklaces with additional length added by VCA?
> 
> I got 2 of 10motif necklaces recently, and when I wear just 1 necklace it is kind of short so I'm planning to have VCA add 2inches evenly between the motifs. But if I do that, I will have the other necklace modified also so it looks even when worn as 20 motif. I just wondered that adding total of 4 inches will be too long. Also want to see how the necklace look when 2 inches are added in. If anyone has pictures, please post!
> 
> Thanks!



I have two 10 motif tiger's eye necklaces and had the two inches added to one of the two necklaces.  I did not have it added to both.  When you wear the two necklaces together you cannot see the difference in the lengths between motifs.  

That being said I don't think adding two imches to each necklace would make the combined necklace too long.


----------



## beachy10

wintotty said:


> Anyone with 2 10motif necklaces with additional length added by VCA?
> 
> I got 2 of 10motif necklaces recently, and when I wear just 1 necklace it is kind of short so I'm planning to have VCA add 2inches evenly between the motifs. But if I do that, I will have the other necklace modified also so it looks even when worn as 20 motif. I just wondered that adding total of 4 inches will be too long. Also want to see how the necklace look when 2 inches are added in. If anyone has pictures, please post!
> 
> Thanks!



I had both of my 10's lengthened and it's about 36 inches long. It's perfect for me but I am 5'10". Also they added an O ring on each necklace so I have the option to shorten one by about 1 inch.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I got an update on my elusive special order wg byzantine alhambra long necklace.  The update is no one has any idea when it will be done.  :cry:
> 
> I was promised July, but July has come and gone.  Whenever NM calls VCA to check on it they are told it isn't done yet and VCA doesn't know when it will be done.  My SA said, don't expect it in August because VCA offices are closed all of August.  And she said, that it probably wouldn't be the first of September because they will be backed up from being out all of August.



I had a phone call from my SA on Friday saying she had good news for me.  I won't be able to call her back until Monday, but I am hoping (fingers crossed!!!) that there might be news on my necklace!!  I am trying to be patient but I fully paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I had a phone call from my SA on Friday saying she had good news for me.  I won't be able to call her back until Monday, but I am hoping (fingers crossed!!!) that there might be news on my necklace!!  I am trying to be patient but I fully paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!



  yeah!!!


----------



## peppers90

sbelle said:


> I had a phone call from my SA on Friday saying she had good news for me.  I won't be able to call her back until Monday, but I am hoping (fingers crossed!!!) that there might be news on my necklace!!  I am trying to be patient but I fully paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!




 Congrats, *sbelle* hope you get good news!!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *smoothporter, AiTB, surfergirljen, Brennamom, I'll take two, dialv, sjunky, kbella86 and pond23!*

*LHarding*  DD has already become partial to my turq butterfly ring.  Every time I wear it she wants to try it on....all the other alhambra pieces she calls "flowers"   I told her they were "lucky flowers"!

*eyecandy*  Oh yes, I have stopped by the pregnancy and parenting forum.   I have found very helpful stroller and advice there!


----------



## angelicdust

hi all -- i've just received a MOP 5 motif bracelet as a present, but its way too long!
The retailer is quoting a 3 month wait time to send the bracelet back to Paris to get shortened (one motif taken out)...is this standard?  I really don't want to wait until November to get it back


----------



## Ascella

angelicdust said:


> hi all -- i've just received a MOP 5 motif bracelet as a present, but its way too long!
> The retailer is quoting a 3 month wait time to send the bracelet back to Paris to get shortened (one motif taken out)...is this standard?  I really don't want to wait until November to get it back


Congratulations to your new bracelet.
It sounds normal, even if you live in Paris it takes 2 to 3 weeks for the workshop to shorten something.


----------



## Greentea

...thinking about an Alhambra pendant. I want to be able to switch between short and long chains for different looks - so I guess the vintage pendant is out? I can't tell what comes in what as the website is stunning but not very helpful!
Also, does anyone wear a sweet alhambra pendant on a long chain? Is it too small for that?


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I had a phone call from my SA on Friday saying she had good news for me.  I won't be able to call her back until Monday, but I am hoping (fingers crossed!!!) that there might be news on my necklace!!  I am trying to be patient but I fully paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!





peppers90 said:


> Congrats, *sbelle* hope you get good news!!





Bethc said:


> yeah!!!



Thanks *peppers* and *Bethc*!!

I know y'all are probably getting tired hearing about my necklace story!  I did talk to my SA today and she said VCA did finally get back and they quoted an end of August timeframe for getting my necklace.  I am not counting on that, but it does sound hopeful!


----------



## sbelle

I just got off the phone with the VCA workshop in NY because I still haven't heard a decision on my request to combine two 10 motif necklaces.  

I figured that they wouldn't know anything because the request is sitting in Paris and we all know VCA Paris is out for the month of August.  What I just found out is that it isn't just August!  Paris is out until the 3rd week in September!! My goodness -- 6 weeks!!


----------



## beansbeans

I ordered a byzantine bracelet at the end of June and was quoted 3-4 months.  I bet this doesn't even take into account the 6 weeks of holiday!  But maybe that's a good thing?  VCA treats their employees well and they in turn perform better?




sbelle said:


> I just got off the phone with the VCA workshop in NY because I still haven't heard a decision on my request to combine two 10 motif necklaces.
> 
> I figured that they wouldn't know anything because the request is sitting in Paris and we all know VCA Paris is out for the month of August. What I just found out is that it isn't just August! Paris is out until the 3rd week in September!! My goodness -- 6 weeks!!


----------



## kim_mac

angelicdust said:


> hi all -- i've just received a MOP 5 motif bracelet as a present, but its way too long!
> The retailer is quoting a 3 month wait time to send the bracelet back to Paris to get shortened (one motif taken out)...is this standard?  I really don't want to wait until November to get it back



there's also the option of taking one link out between all the clovers instead of taking one clover out.


----------



## kim_mac

Greentea said:


> ...thinking about an Alhambra pendant. I want to be able to switch between short and long chains for different looks - so I guess the vintage pendant is out? I can't tell what comes in what as the website is stunning but not very helpful!
> Also, does anyone wear a sweet alhambra pendant on a long chain? Is it too small for that?



i think the vintage alhambra pendant is fixed (not with a bail) so it would not be possible to switch chains.  the sweet is on a tiny bail and it won't come off the short chain.  plus, i think the sweet is so dainty and cute on the short chain.


----------



## angelicdust

Thanks Kim!  That is really helpful advice -- going to drop it off to get shipped away on the weekend!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, kim! The more I think about it, the more I think I should just keep it on the short chain.


----------



## Brennamom

To those with the Byzantine bracelet, is there an alternative to the lobster-claw clasp?  Has anyone changed it?  Is it worth it? Thanks!


----------



## thimp

Greentea said:


> Thanks, kim! The more I think about it, the more I think I should just *keep it on the short chain*.


----------



## Phish Lala

I'm so glad I found this forum I needed a place to talk with other ladies who are as obsessed with Van Cleef as I am. Yay!!!! I just got my first piece the other day and I am officially hooked as my SA promised I would be.  I don't have a VCA store anywhere near me so I was so happy to land on a great SA at the Boca store who talked to me on the phone for ever trying to decide what to get.  I decided on the sweet alhambra clover bracelet the SA sent me a great pic of her wrist where she has 3 sweets stacked! It's beyond cute! I'm def getting 2 more so I can pull off the same look. Anyone wanna share their wish list?


----------



## Suzie

My wishlist is the frivole between the finger ring. That is a long way off though, I hoping to go to Paris around this time next year for my 50'th b'day so that would be a great present!


----------



## sbelle

Brennamom said:


> To those with the Byzantine bracelet, is there an alternative to the lobster-claw clasp?  Has anyone changed it?  Is it worth it? Thanks!



I have two Byzantine Alhambra short necklaces and have seen the Byzantine necklace (which does not have clovers).  These styles have the hidden clasp.  I have trouble finding the clasp by looking, it is much easier to locate by feeling the links.  

The hidden clasp is a great look.  I would not change it.


----------



## popikna

calisnoopy said:


> woweeeee soooo much alhambra!
> 
> love your necklace stand too, may i ask where you purchased it?
> 
> i always feel like if i saw my jewelry out more, id be more likely to wear them...whereas i usually store them away in its proper cases and thus forget about them =X


 
I recently purchased long Magic Alhambra YG with MOP, grey Mop and onyx. My question to you is where is the serial # on the necklace?
I bought it from authorized dealer and they were ablae to get it in 5 weeks, is that possible. I see people waiting few months for some pieces. Thanks for your help.


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:


> My wishlist is the *frivole between the finger ring*. That is a long way off though, I hoping to go to Paris around this time next year for my 50'th b'day so that would be a great present!



If you are talking about the frivole 2 flower pave ring, that is on my wishlist, also! And the frivole pave earrings. Soooo pretty together!


----------



## Suzie

thimp said:


> If you are talking about the frivole 2 flower pave ring, that is on my wishlist, also! And the frivole pave earrings. Soooo pretty together!


Yes thimp that is the ring I meant. I have seen some photos on here and it looks gorgeous on.


----------



## pond23

Suzie said:


> My wishlist is the *frivole between the finger ring*. That is a long way off though, I hoping to go to Paris around this time next year for my 50'th b'day so that would be a great present!



^ That is my dream ring! I have been lusting after it after I saw modeling pics of it in older posts on tPF. I was going to get the single motif to tie me over, but I will probably wait and hope to get the two motif.


----------



## sjunky13

I just bought my Frivole BTF is YG. 
What finger do you guys wear it on? I bought it to fit right hand ring finder and then post weiht loss, switch to middle .

I also now have 10 really nice rings that will be negelected. They are gemstone rings ans gorgeous. Just dont go well with Alhambra.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Thanks *peppers* and *Bethc*!!
> 
> I know y'all are probably getting tired hearing about my necklace story!  I did talk to my SA today and she said VCA did finally get back and they quoted an end of August timeframe for getting my necklace.  I am not counting on that, but it does sound hopeful!


 

I hope NM is giving you a GC or a % off this necklace. I know they will if you lightly press the issue. If you have already paid this off in full. Then they should give you a tocken of something. I bet they will!


----------



## kashmira

Does anyone know the length of the 10 motifs? I think I read somewhere that it was possible to get an extension chain for it- does anyone know the length of this extender?


----------



## Phish Lala

I actually was just on the phone with my SA trying to find out info so I can make my wishlist..the 10 motif is 16 inches and you can have it lengthened as much as you want. She said some people do an inch.


----------



## Brennamom

sbelle said:


> I have two Byzantine Alhambra short necklaces and have seen the Byzantine necklace (which does not have clovers).  These styles have the hidden clasp.  I have trouble finding the clasp by looking, it is much easier to locate by feeling the links.
> 
> The hidden clasp is a great look.  I would not change it.



Hi Sbelle!  Mine is this one, I was just wondering if there was something more stylish than the lobster and if the expense/time to change it was worth the hassle...


----------



## Greentea

I don't live near a VCA boutique so I have to rely on online pics. I've seen a lot of color variation in the shade of VCA turquoise. In some pics, it looks very pale and green-hued and in others, more sky blue. Does VCA stock both shades? I expect a bit of variance as it's a natural substance but I was wondering if most of the pieces lean towards the green or sky blue hue.
I actually prefer my turquoise to have more of a green tint...
Thanks, anyone!!


----------



## kashmira

Phish Lala said:


> I actually was just on the phone with my SA trying to find out info so I can make my wishlist..the 10 motif is 16 inches and you can have it lengthened as much as you want. She said some people do an inch.



Thank you so much for your reply! Do you mean that the necklace itself could be lengthened 1 inch or is it the extension chain that is 1 inch?


----------



## Phish Lala

There is no extension chain it gets equally lengthened throughout the necklace.




kashmira said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! Do you mean that the necklace itself could be lengthened 1 inch or is it the extension chain that is 1 inch?


----------



## Phish Lala

MY SA just sent me pics. They have a lighter turquoise and a darker turquoise. 



Greentea said:


> I don't live near a VCA boutique so I have to rely on online pics. I've seen a lot of color variation in the shade of VCA turquoise. In some pics, it looks very pale and green-hued and in others, more sky blue. Does VCA stock both shades? I expect a bit of variance as it's a natural substance but I was wondering if most of the pieces lean towards the green or sky blue hue.
> I actually prefer my turquoise to have more of a green tint...
> Thanks, anyone!!


----------



## kashmira

Phish Lala said:


> There is no extension chain it gets equally lengthened throughout the necklace.



OK thanks. Does someone else know if there is such thing as an extension chain?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kashmira said:


> OK thanks. Does someone else know if there is such thing as an extension chain?


At one time, VCA would make an extension chain but from what I hear, they no longer do. The only way to get one is to have a jeweler make one that is close to the VCA chain. Due to the weight of the clovers, you do not have to worry about it shifting and becoming visible.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

VCA said:


> Change of policy @VCA? My store manager said VCA now require a 30% deposit on an item if a customer wants to "freeze" a price before price rises? Before I have paid very small deposits and that has frozen prices until I collect - has anybody else come across this?



I heard that too.


----------



## Bethc

My mom just called... she asked me if I saw Regis today, now I've been at work since 7am and Regis is on at 9am, so I think she thinks I sit at work all day watching TV?

Anyway, apparently Jane Fonda was on Regis today.  I looked for pics and couldn't find one, but here's what my mother said "She was wearing a long turq necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels, but it was gold (I'm assuming YG) and it looked a lot like yours, but hers must be real!"    From what she said she was also wearing dangling magic earrings.

I got off the phone and couldn't stop laughing, but should anyone find a picture of her, please post it!


----------



## kashmira

ALLinTHEbag said:


> At one time, VCA would make an extension chain but from what I hear, they no longer do. The only way to get one is to have a jeweler make one that is close to the VCA chain. Due to the weight of the clovers, you do not have to worry about it shifting and becoming visible.



Ok-thanks


----------



## Brennamom

Bethc said:


> My mom just called... she asked me if I saw Regis today, now I've been at work since 7am and Regis is on at 9am, so I think she thinks I sit at work all day watching TV?
> 
> Anyway, apparently Jane Fonda was on Regis today.  I looked for pics and couldn't find one, but here's what my mother said "She was wearing a long turq necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels, but it was gold (I'm assuming YG) and it looked a lot like yours, *but hers must be real!*"    From what she said she was also wearing dangling magic earrings.
> 
> I got off the phone and couldn't stop laughing, but should anyone find a picture of her, please post it!



 
Yes, I hear she was wearing matching turq earrings too...Luckys?


----------



## pond23

Bethc said:


> *My mom just called... she asked me if I saw Regis today, now I've been at work since 7am and Regis is on at 9am, so I think she thinks I sit at work all day watching TV*?
> 
> Anyway, apparently Jane Fonda was on Regis today.  I looked for pics and couldn't find one, but here's what my mother said "She was wearing a long turq necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels, but it was gold (I'm assuming YG) and it looked a lot like yours, *but hers must be real*!"    From what she said she was also wearing dangling magic earrings.
> 
> I got off the phone and couldn't stop laughing, but should anyone find a picture of her, please post it!



^ Your mom is too cute! I would love to see screencaps of JF too. Unfortunately, Regis & Kelly don't provide videos of their shows on their website. Just the Host Chats.


----------



## Greentea

Phish Lala said:


> MY SA just sent me pics. They have a lighter turquoise and a darker turquoise.



Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

This looks like it has more of a green tint to me:

http://www.betteridge.com/news/tag/van-cleef-arpels/

While this one is more sky blue:

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-pendant-on-chain/p/3047/


----------



## sbelle

Brennamom said:


> Hi Sbelle!  Mine is this one, I was just wondering if there was something more stylish than the lobster and if the expense/time to change it was worth the hassle...



Oh I see!  The only other clasp I know about is the flat clasp with the VCA engraving.







I asked the VCA workshop why they don't put this clasp on necklaces and bracelets now and she said that VCA feels the other clasps look better with the design of the product.  She said the only way you will see the above clasp is where someone has replaced the original clasp.

They charged me $180 to put the above clasp on my necklace.  I really like it, but not sure it is really worth the $ for anyone else !!


----------



## I'll take two

VCA said:


> Change of policy @VCA? My store manager said VCA now require a 30% deposit on an item if a customer wants to "freeze" a price before price rises? Before I have paid very small deposits and that has frozen prices until I collect - has anybody else come across this?


Did they say how much and when the next price increase will be ?

London have told me there will be a price increase on sept 1st.
I have sent an email to enquire the approx percentage of the increase.


----------



## I'll take two

Wow another 10% rise.
Glad I have most of the pieces that I like at the moment.


----------



## Brennamom

sbelle said:


> Oh I see!  The only other clasp I know about is the flat clasp with the VCA engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the VCA workshop why they don't put this clasp on necklaces and bracelets now and she said that VCA feels the other clasps look better with the design of the product.  She said the only way you will see the above clasp is where someone has replaced the original clasp.
> 
> They charged me $180 to put the above clasp on my necklace.  I really like it, but not sure it is really worth the $ for anyone else !!



Thanks Sbelle!


----------



## Brennamom

Ok, I apologize in advance....let the hyperventilating begin!
http://wowozine.com/?p=1812


----------



## chickpea

So gorgeous! In my dreams...


----------



## thimp

Brennamom said:


> Ok, I apologize in advance....let the hyperventilating begin!
> http://wowozine.com/?p=1812
> 
> wowozine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/%C2%A9-Van-Cleef-Arpels-Parure_Alhambra_Princesse_Charleneearrings_BD2.jpg
> img.glam.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Van-Cleef-Arpels.jpg



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## pond23

Turquoise + Pave Diamonds = Heaven.


----------



## kat99

OMG - that turquoise pave necklace is amazing. I hope that poor girl gets the keep the necklace!


----------



## beachy10

chickpea said:


> So gorgeous! In my dreams...


 

I saw this too! Drooling


----------



## carrie8

chickpea said:


> So gorgeous! In my dreams...


 
Holy crap!! You could almost forgive him his infidelity


----------



## dbeech

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Greentea

Drops dead on the floor.......wow!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow! What a stunning piece!


----------



## lubird217

Oh my god!! This is a great new addition!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I have a piece with the new chain but I am considering returning it.  Does anyone who has the old chain and the new chain think there is a bothersome difference? I don't mean length as that can be fixed.  I mean the chain links themselves? I feel like the links seem flimsy and too small.  Is this in my mind?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Hermesaholic said:


> I have a piece with the new chain but I am considering returning it.  Does anyone who has the old chain and the new chain think there is a bothersome difference? I don't mean length as that can be fixed.  I mean the chain links themselves? I feel like the links seem flimsy and too small.  Is this in my mind?



I meant to say an Alhambra piece.....


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I have a piece with the new chain but I am considering returning it.  Does anyone who has the old chain and the new chain think there is a bothersome difference? I don't mean length as that can be fixed.  I mean the chain links themselves? I feel like the links seem flimsy and too small.  Is this in my mind?





Hermesaholic said:


> I meant to say an Alhambra piece.....



I didn't realize there was a new chain! 

 I am near VCA today so I might go see if I can look a piece with the new chain.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I have a piece with the new chain but I am considering returning it.  Does anyone who has the old chain and the new chain think there is a bothersome difference? I don't mean length as that can be fixed.  I mean the chain links themselves? *I feel like the links seem flimsy and too small.*  Is this in my mind?


----------



## ouija board

VCA said:


> News VCA fans! a 15-20% increase is going ahead - I expected 10-15% max. depending on line it will be 15-20% omg!



For which country?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

chickpea said:


> So gorgeous! In my dreams...



WOW!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, that necklace in pave/turquoise is..........99k!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I was told there would be no increase again the in the U.S. this year but next year, most likely.


----------



## darkangel07760

http://www.bjbead.com/shell/2108.html

This is an informative article on the care of MOP.


----------



## Brennamom

darkangel07760 said:


> http://www.bjbead.com/shell/2108.html
> 
> This is an informative article on the care of MOP.



_"It is also cheap and lovely, which makes it an affordable choice for jewelry."_


----------



## beachy10

VCA said:


> I am considering the Frivole earrings in yg, would anyone have a photo of the large version please?TIA


 
Link for more pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...eef-and-arpels-frivole-decision-332315-2.html


----------



## darkangel07760

Brennamom said:


> _"It is also cheap and lovely, which makes it an affordable choice for jewelry."_



Haha yea! I found it funny too!


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> My mom just called... she asked me if I saw Regis today, now I've been at work since 7am and Regis is on at 9am, so I think she thinks I sit at work all day watching TV?
> 
> Anyway, apparently Jane Fonda was on Regis today.  I looked for pics and couldn't find one, but here's what my mother said "She was wearing a long turq necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels, but it was gold (I'm assuming YG) and *it looked a lot like yours, but hers must be real*!"    From what she said she was also wearing dangling magic earrings.
> 
> I got off the phone and couldn't stop laughing, but should anyone find a picture of her, please post it!



  Thanks for the laugh!!! I needed it!



Brennamom said:


> Ok, I apologize in advance....let the hyperventilating begin!
> http://wowozine.com/?p=1812


Where's my paper bag!!!!!  O  M  G  

Off to buy a powerball ticket!


----------



## MatAllston

How are the Canadian prices compared to the US? Which country is cheaper at the moment? TIA.


----------



## ouija board

VCA said:


> ouija, UK will be hit by this increase according to my SA on Sep 1st, my store here in US did not know what increase there will be when I last enquired ( I shop  with US & UK stores)..



Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, that necklace in pave/turquoise is..........99k!!!! Wow!!!


 
That's a house in some states.


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know what turquoise and yellow gold pieces there are. I saw calisnoopy's beautiful 20 motif I believe but Can you get it in yellow gold in a bracelet or 10 motif.


----------



## darkangel07760

I bought my first VCA piece the other day in Palm Beach, and I love it! If I had a slightly bigger budget I might have gotten the vintage over the sweet, but nonetheless I am proud of my first VCA!
What justifies the hefty price tag? For example, I was eyeballing a small Elsa Peretti gold heart on a chain and that was about half the price, though I believe it had just as much gold if not more than my VCA. I completely understand that brand name and popularity of the alhambra line explain part of it. 
Is it because VCA is still entirely handmade in France? Does Tiffany not handmake their items? 
Just a thought! Oh and when I get back from vacation I will be posting pics of my first VCA!


----------



## sin vergüenza

VCA said:


> Ahh stunning! thank you very much beachy! trotting off to view thread


 
VCA - I got the larger 3 diamond YG Frivole earclips a few weeks back and they are just fabulous. I am not a "big earring" girl but these are just the right size for day and for night. I can imagine wearing them as much with a ball gown as with jeans and tee during the day. 

I'm not the techiest person but will try to post some photos later.


----------



## sin vergüenza

darkangel07760 said:


> http://www.bjbead.com/shell/2108.html
> 
> This is an informative article on the care of MOP.


 
Thank you darkangel! It confirms what I suspected - that MOP (like pearls) needs to be worn often in order to maintain it's luster.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> That's a house in some states.


  Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, that necklace in pave/turquoise is..........99k!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

sin vergüenza;19659870 said:
			
		

> Thank you darkangel! It confirms what I suspected - that MOP (like pearls) needs to be worn often in order to maintain it's luster.



That's an interesting article.  I wear my MOP often....like every other day but haven't wore my pearl strands for 3 years plus.  For some reason, the pearl strands are not very interesting anymore.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> I bought my first VCA piece the other day in Palm Beach, and I love it! If I had a slightly bigger budget I might have gotten the vintage over the sweet, but nonetheless I am proud of my first VCA!
> What justifies the hefty price tag? For example, I was eyeballing a small Elsa Peretti gold heart on a chain and that was about half the price, though I believe it had just as much gold if not more than my VCA. I completely understand that brand name and popularity of the alhambra line explain part of it.
> Is it because VCA is still entirely handmade in France? Does Tiffany not handmake their items?
> Just a thought! Oh and when I get back from vacation I will be posting pics of my first VCA!



Congratulations on your first VCA piece!  Be proud and enjoy!  They are expensive, mainly because of the name and are handmade (at least it is my understanding from viewing the video on the VCA website).    What attracted me to VCA is the unique style and the fact that a friend of mine keeps flashing her pieces in front of my face.  I'm easily tempted, which is why this thread is deadly for my wallet, LOL!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats, darkangel on your first vca.  i love the sweet line because it looks sooo delicate and pretty.  i've had lots of people compliment me on my sweet necklace.  expensive but extremely beautiful!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 Thanks Jules.


----------



## kim_mac

great eye candy on this thread - now thinking about getting the small yg frivole earrings for my birthday next week...or should i get another alhambra bracelet???  anything else in that $5K and under price range that i should consider?


----------



## kim_mac

VCA said:


> Sin v, I am going to go with the large size for sure. Congrats on your addition of Frivole!
> 
> I thought VCA had featured the YG Frivole 9? multi flower necklace in their broochure, but checking the brochures I have, I cannot find the pic  - I would like to try the multi flower necklace. It is all so tempting lol!



it's not in the brochures for this or last year but it's definitely still available.


----------



## Bethc

Smoothoprter said:


> That's a house in some states.



Or my son's college fund!  Then again, he's only 9... 

This is when my husband reminds me that I should have married for money instead of love, oh well...

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

In reference to the question about the open heart - Yes, Tiffany jewelry is machine made; part of the explanation of the lower price point.  

Of course, VCA has inflated prices. The difference between VCA and hand-made custom is prestige and advertising budgets... But, we pay the prices for a reason.


----------



## darkangel07760

sin vergüenza;19659870 said:
			
		

> Thank you darkangel! It confirms what I suspected - that MOP (like pearls) needs to be worn often in order to maintain it's luster.



I suspected that as weLl. When I was at VCA, even though she brought out all the different stones, the MOP leaped out at me. I knew that was the stone for me! I am glad to hear that wearing it is the best way to take care of it.


----------



## thimp

Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my Lord they are both gorgeous Thimp!!

Okay I have to ask prices to properly assess this situation b/c I'm sure they are thosands apart, right?

Sigh! They are both STUNNING!! For my lifestyle the cosmos would be MUCH more wearable... in fact I honestly don't think I'd wear the lotus ring... but GOD it's pretty!


----------



## pond23

The pendant and the ring are both dream pieces *thimp*! The Cosmos pendant is much more practical, but the Lotus ring is one of VCA's signature pieces. I may be in the minority here, but I would go for the ring because that is high atop my dream wish list.


----------



## thimp

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my Lord they are both gorgeous Thimp!!
> 
> Okay I have to ask prices to properly assess this situation b/c I'm sure they are thosands apart, right?
> 
> Sigh! They are both STUNNING!! For my lifestyle the cosmos would be MUCH more wearable... in fact I honestly don't think I'd wear the lotus ring... but GOD it's pretty!



Small cosmos pendant is $20,300. Lotus ring is $28,300. On a side note, if I do not purchase the lotus ring now, I will not do so in the future. I cannot justify this ring over 30K.


----------



## wantitneedit

Lotus, hands down.  Rarer, unique.  Cosmos is stunning, in and of itself, but at the end of the day, is still a diamond pendant, albeit beautiful. imho.. 
either way thimp, you have exquisite taste, elegant style so i am sure you could work either one into your wardrobe/lifestyle.....


----------



## surfergirljen

thimp said:


> Small cosmos pendant is $20,300. Lotus ring is $28,300. On a side note, if I do not purchase the lotus ring now, I will not do so in the future. I cannot justify this ring over 30K.



Hmmm. Is it sad that $8K doesn't seem like a decision maker to me? LOL... except that you COULD almost buy matching earrings if you got the pendant!

If the lotus floats your boat and is in your price range then you should definitely get it!  It really is AMAZING (I personally love the lotus shape and got the earrings b/c of it!) and a stand out, one of a kind ridiculously pretty piece!!! My only thing is that I'd almost never wear it in my circle/lifestyle/etc... so the cosmos (which is more my style) is more appealing to me... and I guess it depends how many times a year you rock statement pieces! If you think it'll come out of the jewelry box quite a bit then go for it! 

Think of it this way - which would break your heart more to leave behind? QUICK ANSWER WITHOUT THINKING!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I'm staring at the pics and even I'm starting to fall in love with the lotus... 

... I have to admit it's more special.  Maybe less wearable but way more special!


----------



## wantitneedit

thimp, i should add, that i am more of a ring gal than pendant, so that is why i chose the Lotus ring.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp, that is such a difficult decision because they are completely different pieces.  if someone held out both items and asked me to take one, i would say...LOTUS RING!  it's so special.  what would you do in that situation???


----------



## Bethc

I would say the Lotus ring too, I love both, but the ring is so unique.


----------



## wintotty

I have the Lotus Ring, and my life has no fancy occasions! I just wear it at work, shop, dinner etc...... I get so many compliments and questions (of the mechanism of the ring) all the time. The ring sure is a show stopper, if it fits comfortably you should go for it!


----------



## hermes_fan

chickpea said:


> So gorgeous! In my dreams...


 Ahhh, THAT's why she married him!  I'd do the same!


----------



## dialv

I am a ring girl myself, the Lotus is tdf, both are stunning but I would choose the ring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OK, Thimp...I am going against the grain here but I vote for the Cosmos pendant.
It is absolutely beautiful on you.....the proportions are perfect!
It is an exquisite piece that you will get a LOT of enjoyment from....(cost per wear...ha ha ha)...
Only you know your lifestyle, but I personally don't wear a lot of rings...I see them as more of a special occasion item.
Additionally, the cosmos looks very refined.  The lotus is recognizable by VCA collectors, but I am not sure how appreciated it will be overall...
That said, which piece makes your heart flutter the most??


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> great eye candy on this thread - now thinking about getting the small yg frivole earrings for my birthday next week...or should i get another alhambra bracelet???  anything else in that $5K and under price range that i should consider?



I tried the small frivole earrings today and was surprised how much I like them.  I learned that the white gold only comes in the small size.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> OK, Thimp...I am going against the grain here but I vote for the Cosmos pendant.
> It is absolutely beautiful on you.....the proportions are perfect!
> It is an exquisite piece that you will get a LOT of enjoyment from....(cost per wear...ha ha ha)...
> Only you know your lifestyle, but I personally don't wear a lot of rings...I see them as more of a special occasion item.
> Additionally, the cosmos looks very refined.  The lotus is recognizable by VCA collectors, but I am not sure how appreciated it will be overall...
> *That said, which piece makes your heart flutter the most??*



I don't know. LOL. The cosmos pendant is so easy to wear, and would definitely be an everyday wear for me. I could definitely wear this to work, daily. It will blend well with my everyday jewelry. It's also subtle, and really doesn't draw attention, also a plus for me. 

The Lotus ring is so symbolic of VCA's work--I can really appreciate the gorgeous workmanship on the Lotus ring! It is such a wow factor. It is one of those piece that you own just because it's so darn pretty! I could only wear this piece shopping, dinner, etc. Definitely not work appropriate.


----------



## wantitneedit

another question thimp.  Do you want more everyday jewellery or are you looking for wow, statement jewellery?  It can also be nice to have some special occassion-only jewellery.  In case you are invited to a private dinner chez Clooney, Jackman or Daniel Craig.  Take your pick!


----------



## thimp

wantitneedit said:


> another question thimp.  Do you want more everyday jewellery or are you looking for wow, statement jewellery?  It can also be nice to have some special occassion-only jewellery.  In case you are invited to a private dinner chez *Clooney, Jackman or Daniel Craig*.  Take your pick!



!!!

I'm also thinking how these pieces will age with me. I'm turning 40 in September, so...Perhaps as I age, I will lean more and more toward statement pieces.


----------



## wantitneedit

Look to see what other statement rings you have.  If you are lacking in this department, get the Lotus.  If you are lacking for some diamond pizzazz for everyday wear, get the Cosmos.  From what i know of you in the H subforum, you have a killer wardrobe and a body to match.   A style icon for alot of us there.  The Lotus ring, imo, will rise up to meet your level of gorgeousness and impact.  The Cosmos will blend in nicely but maybe you already have some other neckware that does the job too.  Included in that list are your vintage necklaces.....


----------



## thimp

*wantitneedit*-you have made my century with your sweet, sweet words! Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

thimp said:


> I don't know. LOL. The cosmos pendant is so easy to wear, and would definitely be an everyday wear for me. I could definitely wear this to work, daily. It will blend well with my everyday jewelry. It's also subtle, and really doesn't draw attention, also a plus for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is so symbolic of VCA's work--I can really appreciate the gorgeous workmanship on the Lotus ring! It is such a wow factor. It is one of those piece that you own just because it's so darn pretty! I could only wear this piece shopping, dinner, etc. Definitely not work appropriate.



I don't know - because the emphasis is on the workmanship, and because of how bold the piece is, your friends-and-relations will probably assume it's costume.  Unless you don't tend to wear costume, at which point the cat would be out of the bag...


----------



## thimp

Vintage Leather said:


> I don't know - because the emphasis is on the workmanship, and because of how bold the piece is, your friends-and-relations will probably assume it's costume.  Unless you don't tend to wear costume, at which point the cat would be out of the bag...



I wear both. But my friends and family will not assume that it is costume jewelry.


----------



## Hermesaholic

I say pendant ....it just belongs around your neck!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It would be sad to spend that much on such a precious item and have most people assume it's costume.....

The cosmos pendant does not look costume-y at all....

Thimp, you have a really nice decision to make.  Either choice will be amazing....can't wait to see what you decide.



Vintage Leather said:


> I don't know - because the emphasis is on the workmanship, and because of how bold the piece is, your friends-and-relations will probably assume it's costume. Unless you don't tend to wear costume, at which point the cat would be out of the bag...


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.


 

I vote for the necklace!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> That's an interesting article.  I wear my MOP often....like every other day but haven't wore my pearl strands for 3 years plus.  For some reason, the pearl strands are not very interesting anymore.


 
I go up and down about pearl starnds too!



burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations on your first VCA piece!  Be proud and enjoy!  They are expensive, mainly because of the name and are handmade (at least it is my understanding from viewing the video on the VCA website).    What attracted me to VCA is the unique style and the fact that a friend of mine keeps flashing her pieces in front of my face.  I'm easily tempted, which is why this thread is deadly for my wallet, LOL!


 
Thank you so much.  I love the feminine quality of VCA jewelry.  I love it!



kim_mac said:


> congrats, darkangel on your first vca.  i love the sweet line because it looks sooo delicate and pretty.  i've had lots of people compliment me on my sweet necklace.  expensive but extremely beautiful!!!


 
It was expensive, but I am able to afford it.    It's going to be awhile untilmy next major purchase! 



Vintage Leather said:


> In reference to the question about the open heart - Yes, Tiffany jewelry is machine made; part of the explanation of the lower price point.
> 
> Of course, VCA has inflated prices. The difference between VCA and hand-made custom is prestige and advertising budgets... But, we pay the prices for a reason.


 
That's what I thought.  Thank you for the clarification!  I definitely was prepared to pay the price.


----------



## sjunky13

Thimp. You have a GORGEOUS neck. I vote the pendant. 
I do like the ring, but somehow it doesn't wow me. LOL. I know I sounds nuts , as it is everyones dream peice. But I would put that aside. Don't get anything because it is popular here. Get what you really were drawn too in the first place.


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> I don't know. LOL. The cosmos pendant is so easy to wear, and would definitely be an everyday wear for me. I could definitely wear this to work, daily. It will blend well with my everyday jewelry. It's also subtle, and really doesn't draw attention, also a plus for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is so symbolic of VCA's work--I can really appreciate the gorgeous workmanship on the Lotus ring! It is such a wow factor. It is one of those piece that you own just because it's so darn pretty! I could only wear this piece shopping, dinner, etc. Definitely not work appropriate.



If it were me--based on what you've written here--I would get the pendant.  I have bought my share of jewelry ( and bags) that I wanted to own because they are so darn pretty.  (Haven't we all???   )

Over the years I've found though that I get much more enjoyment out of the things that I can use frequently.  So today I would buy the pendant knowing that I'd have many occasions to wear and enjoy it!


----------



## *emma*

Definitely the pendant; more "wearability"!


----------



## sugar20

I adore Lotus ring, it is a dream piece but I would never buy it, because I don't have the possibility to wear it often. 

I would buy the Cosmos pendant, if I were you. It suits your perfect.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp - based on what you've already said, I would say the Lotus ring. It is a spectacular piece, and if you have the lifestyle to support wearing it, go for it. Plus you know it will be over 30k before you blink twice.


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19666871 said:
			
		

> thimp - based on what you've already said, I would say the Lotus ring. It is a spectacular piece, and if you have the lifestyle to support wearing it, go for it. Plus you know it will be over 30k before you blink twice.



Yes, just a few months ago, the lotus ring was 25k. Now, 28k. By next year, 30something k. Perhaps buy the lotus ring now, and the cosmos pendant later?


----------



## sin vergüenza

If that's possible - Yes!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I say no to Lotus.  Beautiful but theres too much of it.  Forget about price increases.  Everything increases.  Pending price increases should not be a compelling factor for you to buy something so expensive and potentially limited in scope.  I say the pendant.  You love that pendant it's obvious and it looks fabulous on you.  If you are still pining for the ring in a year or so then maybe.  I have made those big mistakes.  We gravitate toward the most spectacular but then have to live with the limitations.


----------



## kim_mac

price and price increase are factors but the most important thing is to buy what you love - cosmos or lotus (or both eventually!)


----------



## thimp

I just spoke to my SA from VCA boutique.  She was in a meeting that confirm a price increase for October 1st for US customers. She said it will be across the board, around 10%. 

FYI, this is not the same boutique I am considering the Lotus.


----------



## Vintage Leather

texasgirliegirl said:


> It would be sad to spend that much on such a precious item and have most people assume it's costume.....
> 
> The cosmos pendant does not look costume-y at all....
> 
> Thimp, you have a really nice decision to make.  Either choice will be amazing....can't wait to see what you decide.



Let's face it - most precious jewelry has minimal workmanship.  It is very plain, with the emphasis being on the fact that most people can't afford the raw materials.
VCA is different - but the average person on the street doesn't recognize it when you get away from the Alhambra line.


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> I just spoke to my SA from VCA boutique.  She was in a meeting that confirm a price increase for October 1st for US customers. She said it will be across the board, around 10%.
> 
> FYI, this is not the same boutique I am considering the Lotus.


 
Phew!  I am glad that I jumped the gun and got my little sweet!


----------



## wintotty

another increase in US???? That is CRAZY, so Alhambra line will end up being 33% more just by this year's increase. I'm going to grab some sweet pieces and that will be the last piece I will get from Alhambra line unless I hit the lottery.


----------



## wintotty

BTW Lotus ring does not look like costume jewelry at all. The design, workmanship, and the sparkle of the diamonds are hard to mistake by the costume jewelry.


----------



## Hermesaholic

wintotty said:


> another increase in US???? That is CRAZY, so Alhambra line will end up being 33% more just by this year's increase. I'm going to grab some sweet pieces and that will be the last piece I will get from Alhambra line unless I hit the lottery.



absolutely terrible business decision.  4400 for a turquoise alhambra current price now......plus 10%.  hardly worth it


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> BTW Lotus ring does not look like costume jewelry at all. The design, workmanship, and the sparkle of the diamonds are hard to mistake by the costume jewelry.



 The workmanship on the Lotus ring is absolutely gorgeous! The way the petals are placed, the angle of the leaves, even the underside of the Lotus ring...I can really appreciate the details on this ring!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> absolutely terrible business decision.  4400 for a turquoise alhambra current price now......plus 10%.  hardly worth it



My SA said this was supposedly to make up for the lack of price increase way back in 2008. Even she did not believe that excuse.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> My SA said this was supposedly to make up for the lack of price increase way back in 2008. Even she did not believe that excuse.



just greed like Hermes.  at some point people will just walk away.  not everyone but after a while some things simply arent worth it.


----------



## jayjay77

thimp -- everything looks lovely on you

while I prefer Cosmos pendant myself (on my wish list and not a ring person) -- the lotus ring is really spectacular on you! I think you should go for the ring!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Thimp,* they both look stunning on you, but I think in the long run, you'll be happier with the pendant.  You mentioned age as a factor.  At 62, I find myself choosing things I'll wear the most often, not the ones that make the biggest statement.  Just a thought, sweetie!    No matter what you choose, you already know it looks fab on you!

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I finally got the 20 motif MOP on Friday that I ordered before the last price increase.  At this rate, there'll be another one before my turq. bracelet gets here.  Sheesh!


----------



## darkangel07760

Cavalier Girl said:


> I finally got the 20 motif MOP on Friday that I ordered before the last price increase.  At this rate, there'll be another one before my turq. bracelet gets here.  Sheesh!


 
Glad you finally got it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thanks, *darkangel!*  By the time the turq. bracelet gets here, it will have gone up 33%.  I'm so glad I ordered it along with the MOP 20 motif.  Of course, now, I wish I'd ordered the onyx at the same time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautifully stated.




Hermesaholic said:


> I say no to Lotus. Beautiful but theres too much of it. Forget about price increases. Everything increases. Pending price increases should not be a compelling factor for you to buy something so expensive and potentially limited in scope. I say the pendant. You love that pendant it's obvious and it looks fabulous on you. If you are still pining for the ring in a year or so then maybe. I have made those big mistakes. We gravitate toward the most spectacular but then have to live with the limitations.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LUCKY YOU!!!
I am still waiting for my order to arrive......




Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, *darkangel!* By the time the turq. bracelet gets here, it will have gone up 33%. I'm so glad I ordered it along with the MOP 20 motif. Of course, now, I wish I'd ordered the onyx at the same time.


----------



## jm8

Just bought the Alhambra Vintage White Gold and and Diamonds Earrings on Friday during lunch break!!!! Not sure this is something I really wanted.......


----------



## Hermesaholic

jm8 said:


> Just bought the Alhambra Vintage White Gold and and Diamonds Earrings on Friday during lunch break!!!! Not sure this is something I really wanted.......




That is a major purchase! You arent happy?


----------



## jm8

Learnt about the price increment in September...As I have been looking at this earrings 2 years ago and it gone up more than 20% since then.....Just thought if I don't get it now.....I would never get it nor afford to get it....I'm a big fan of Chanel fine jewelry as well.


----------



## daluu

hands down, the lotus ring. gorgeous! truly, truly gorgeous!



thimp said:


> Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.


----------



## surfergirljen

After reading all of these... I mean I have to say, I love spending $$ on VCA and just dropped $12,000 on earrings, I know... but don't think the lotus is worth $28,000.  Much less $30,000+.  Maybe I'm just starting to get a little ANGRY at all these price increases (2 in a year kind of makes me SICK and really turns me off of the brand)... 

I know that's a very subjective opinion and also obviously based on how much disposable money one has... but I think $20K would be my absolute limit on one piece... especially a "statement" piece that only comes out on special occasions.   I can "approve" (LOL!) the cosmos pendant because that is definitely an "every day" piece (a stunning one!!!) that you'll get SO much wear out of and compliments on. Just because it's less expensive and smaller does not make it less special so don't think that for a second!! 

I would buy the small cosmos and if you have the money, the matching earrings. What a set! You can wear them alone or together and get so much more wear out of them for your money ... you get two pieces... and I don't think you'd ever get sick of them where as I don't know, I kind of think I could get sick of the lotus after a while??? That's just me though! I know it's one of the most coveted pieces in the line so I might be alone on this! But I just... if it were $20K, maybe... I just think it's overpriced on a per-wearability basis.  

That's just my opinion... I was thinking about it the other day though and I don't know - for anything other than an e-ring I can't see spending over $20K on one piece.  There are some that I LOVE but I just couldn't do it!


----------



## sin vergüenza

*For me*, neither of Thimp's choices would be lifestyle appropriate OR within my disposable income (unless I want to spend my kid's college fund!). However, I get the feeling that, for her, these things are less of an issue. She has said she would wear the Lotus, not to work, but going out to restaurants and social events. (I think that's what she said). Perhaps her lifestyle supports wearing a spectacular ring like that on more than the occasional event.

thimp - I just feel that the Lotus is what's really calling you and that, for you, it wouldn't sit in your drawer much! Plus you have that "mental cap" of 30k for it in your head. You can get the Cosmos later but I think you would regret not getting the ring now.

I could be totaly wrong on this but this is my gut feeling.....


----------



## bluemoon123

Wow, both look stunning on you, Thimp!  Both are so gorgeous. This is a difficult choice.

If talk about $$ worth, I don't think either worth the tag price. It's the design/workmanship/designer name making the piece unique for people to be willing to pay extra $$ for a special design item -- depending on how much you love the item and how big wallet ...  Among two, the pendant is more replicatable,  and you can pay much less to find similar design and comparable workmanship, but without VAN name. For the lotus ring, it's so unique and spectacular. I don't know where else you can find to make a similar item. The fine detail on the ring is so incredital ... I would go with the lotus ring if I were at the stage to decide which one to get. 



thimp said:


> Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> After reading all of these... I mean I have to say, I love spending $$ on VCA and just dropped $12,000 on earrings, I know... but don't think the lotus is worth $28,000.  Much less $30,000+.  Maybe *I'm just starting to get a little ANGRY at all these price increases* (2 in a year kind of makes me SICK and really turns me off of the brand)...
> 
> I know that's a very subjective opinion and also obviously based on how much disposable money one has... but I think *$20K would be my absolute limit on one piece.*.. especially a "statement" piece that only comes out on special occasions.   I can "approve" (LOL!) the cosmos pendant because that is definitely an "every day" piece (a stunning one!!!) that you'll get SO much wear out of and compliments on. Just because it's less expensive and smaller does not make it less special so don't think that for a second!!
> 
> I would buy the small cosmos and if you have the money, the matching earrings. What a set! You can wear them alone or together and get so much more wear out of them for your money ... you get two pieces... and I don't think you'd ever get sick of them where as I don't know, *I kind of think I could get sick of the lotus after a while*??? That's just me though! I know it's one of the most coveted pieces in the line so I might be alone on this! But I just... if it were $20K, maybe... I just think it's overpriced on a per-wearability basis.
> 
> That's just my opinion... I was thinking about it the other day though and I don't know - for anything other than an e-ring I can't see spending over $20K on one piece.  There are some that I LOVE but I just couldn't do it!



*jen* -- I agree with a lot of what you've said here.

First -- I have not "emotionally" recovered from the price increases.  I was in VCA on Thursday and tried on the white gold frivole earrings.  I loved them, but I cannot see buying them because six weeks ago they cost quite a bit less.   I know that it probably won't slow their sales down at all, but I know it will slow down my purchases.  I don't mind things being somewhat overpriced because I am buying VCA,  but there is a limit for me.

Second -- I have my limits on what I spend on one piece too.  Mostly because my taste is constantly evolving over time.  What I love today is not necessarily what I loved 5-6 years ago.  I have beautiful jewelry that I bought at that time that I don't wear so much now.  It's not that I don't like it, but it isn't what I feel like wearing these days.  So I don't want a lot of money tied up in a piece that could potentially sit in my jewelry box. 

Third -- I could see me getting tired of a bold statement piece--especially a ring where it is hard to change up the look.  (*jen*--I am betting you and I are alone on feeling like this)  This really goes back though to my feeling that my taste in clothing/jewelry is continually evolving.


----------



## sbelle

YIKES -- double post.  How did that happen?


----------



## bluemoon123

thimp said:


> I just spoke to my SA from VCA boutique.  She was in a meeting that confirm a price increase for October 1st for US customers. She said it will be across the board, around 10%.
> 
> FYI, this is not the same boutique I am considering the Lotus.


 
Another price increase ...  

I kicked myslef hard that I didn't get more before 7/1.

could someone tell me ? --
Does NM give GC on VCA purchase? Can the coupon people mentioned $100 off on every $1000 be used on VCA? TIA.


----------



## bluemoon123

I posted my concern before about the "bent" look on MOP. 
Thanks for your replies which made me feel much better, and I have got to be used it and enjoy it much more ... lol it's no longer look "bent" to me.

Here I like to share with you my 5-motif MOP bracelet stacking with a diamond (6ctw or 40x0.15cw) 3-prong tennis bracelet. My RHR is a 5-stone ring in trellis platinum setting ( 2.12ctw).


----------



## thimp

*sin vergüenza*-I have a very low key lifestyle. Really, the only time I would wear the Lotus ring is when I am not working, say out shopping or to dinners, so about 1 time a week. 

But yes, I am leaning toward the Lotus ring. I do not own a statement piece, and this would fit the bill. More importantly, I am a very detail oriented person, and I am in love with the craftsmanship of this ring! The more I study this ring, the more I appreciate the detail and craftsmanship of it. It is quite incredible!

*surfergirljen*-You have brought up some very valid points. Thank you! Would I get sick of the Lotus ring? I don't know. The same can be said about the Cosmos line. Initially, I planned on a Small Cosmos ring, and a Small Cosmos pendant set. But when the Small Cosmos ring arrived, it was still too big for me, the band was too thick to be comfortable, and I was not wowed by the pave work on the Cosmos ring. I saw areas on the petals that could have been covered better with diamonds, but were not, thus leaving annoying gaps. I have not find this same flaw in the Lotus ring. 

*bluemoon123*-Yes, the craftsmanship on the Lotus ring is so unique and gorgeous! And for an OCD person like me, it's really something remarkable when the more I examine it, the more I appreciate it. I usually find flaw in just about everything. :shame:


----------



## thimp

bluemoon123 said:


> I posted my concern before about the "bent" look on MOP.
> Thanks for your replies which made me feel much better, and I have got to be used it and enjoy it much more ... lol it's no longer look "bent" to me.
> 
> Here I like to share with you my 5-motif MOP bracelet stacking with a diamond (6ctw or 40x0.15cw) 3-prong tennis bracelet. My RHR is a 5-stone ring in trellis platinum setting ( 2.12ctw).



Very pretty! I adore your tennis bracelet!


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- I can't believe you are questioning the pendant. I thought you were finally at peace with your choice. It is so gorgeous on you. In regards to pieces as you age, I am 48, trust me when I say one day you will not want to draw attention to your hands. But with that said, I think in the end you should purchase the piece that you have absolutely no reservations about.


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Thimp- I can't believe you are questioning the pendant. I thought you were finally at peace with your choice. It is so gorgeous on you. In regards to pieces as you age, I am 48, trust me when I say *one day you will not want to draw attention to your hands*. But with that said, I think in the end you should purchase the piece that you have absolutely no reservations about.



Oh goodness, I never thought of that before! A very, very valid point! As to questioning the small cosmos pendant, with all these price increases, and pending price increases, I just want to make sure I purchase the pieces I really want before they become ridiculously expensive.


----------



## thimp

VCA said:


> Thimp, I have never regretted going the extra mile and buying a piece that is more "statement" or "pricey" when I look at my purchases I am always pleased I chose the bigger/more pricey option..
> 
> I hope this might help? both pieces are lovely - *is it possible to buy the one you feel is right and see how you get on at home for a bit with it and return it if it just isn't working?*



I have the Lotus ring with me. I returned the Small Cosmos pendant. But my SA has the pendant on hold for me, she knows I tend to change my mind.


----------



## thimp

VCA said:


> ^oh ok!
> 
> *so how are you feeling with it so far?
> *
> I see the point re ageing hands, but I personally wouldn't let this get in the way of your dream ring - afterall most of us will enjoy wearing our lovely rings at every age right?
> 
> I tried the Bird ring on, my sa put me off saying "you may not want to wear this when you are 60!" , yet, I still think of buying the Bird ring!



I love it! LOL. Soo pretty and comfortable! I can see myself wearing this ring everywhere but work. I am very low key, and this one statement piece would be just the right punch to my outfit.


----------



## Carrots808

Hi Thimp, I've been reading this discussion and although I don't have a VCA piece. I would agree with everyone that I would go with the Lotus ring since it's something that is very distinctively VCA and truly something special. I think the ring speaks for itself, irregardless of brand. For someone not well verse in name brand jewelry--- they will get attracted to it due to its craftsmanship. I wouldn't worry about getting old and trying to avoid drawing attention to your hands. In my line of work, I see a lot of mature women and I always admire their jewelry. They tend to wear a lot of rings and in all honesty, this is how I got started acquiring good jewelry pieces. The Cosmos is great! I was really attracted to it when you wore it but the Lotus is really something special. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- Now I should let you know, that I too have the lotus ring on my wish list. I just am aware that you are contemplating all the pros and cons, and wanted too add food for thought. I think we are all involved in this thread, because we can all find something beautiful in each piece of VCA. I bought the Perlee bangle over some less expensive pieces I desired, due to price increase as well. I figure it only makes sense to buy the most expensive piece you want, when you can afford it, knowing you probably can obtain the other pieces at a later date. And back to the age factor, I think a woman  should almost be of a certain age, before she wears such a WOW piece. So, buy the piece that WOWs "YOU"!


----------



## thimp

perleegirl said:


> Thimp- Now I should let you know, that I too have the lotus ring on my wish list. I just am aware that you are contemplating all the pros and cons, and wanted too add food for thought. I think we are all involved in this thread, because we can all find something beautiful in each piece of VCA. I bought the Perlee bangle over some less expensive pieces I desired, due to price increase as well. *I figure it only makes sense to buy the most expensive piece you want, when you can afford it, knowing you probably can obtain the other pieces at a later date.* And back to the age factor, I think a woman  should almost be of a certain age, before she wears such a WOW piece. So, buy the piece that WOWs "YOU"!



I think you nailed it on the head. With all these CRAZY price increases, I wanted to purchase what is highest on my list first, and save the "lesser expensive" pieces for later. And especially at these prices, I also wanted to be 100% sure the piece is "right" for me. 

I always wanted a statement ring. Since I have a relatively small face and neck, a large statement necklace/pendant would be overpowering, hence I opted for a statement ring. I tried the small cosmos, 2 flower frivole, 2 butterflies, large one butterfly, and lotus. The small cosmos was not comfortable. The large butterfly was too big. I think the 2 butterflies, though gorgeous, is more of an everyday ring. So...


----------



## thimp

Carrots808 said:


> Hi Thimp, I've been reading this discussion and although I don't have a VCA piece. I would agree with everyone that I would go with the Lotus ring since it's something that is very distinctively VCA and truly something special. I think the ring speaks for itself, irregardless of brand. For someone not well verse in name brand jewelry--- they will get attracted to it due to its craftsmanship. I wouldn't worry about getting old and trying to avoid drawing attention to your hands. In my line of work, I see a lot of mature women and I always admire their jewelry. They tend to wear a lot of rings and in all honesty, this is how I got started acquiring good jewelry pieces. The Cosmos is great! I was really attracted to it when you wore it but the Lotus is really something special. Good luck in your decision!



Thank you, *Carrots808*, for your most insightful input.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Re: the aging hands issue. I dunno..... all of us will get older and we will age for certain. (It sure beats the alternative!) It might as well happen with a kick-ass ring like the Lotus on our aging fingers.

Keep it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp,
It looks like you have made your choice!!
Have you been wearing that ring all day??


----------



## angelicdust

Have a question for you ladies
What is the warranty policy on Van Cleef jewelry?  I need to get my bracelet shortened but really don't want to wait for the 3 months so I was thinking of taking it to a local jeweler.  However, not sure what implications that will have if I have issues with the bracelet in the future and need to take it back to VCA ...


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19675223 said:
			
		

> Re: the aging hands issue. I dunno..... all of us will get older and we will age for certain. (It sure beats the alternative!)* It might as well happen with a kick-ass ring like the Lotus on our aging fingers.*
> 
> Keep it!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thimp,
> It looks like you have made your choice!!
> *Have you been wearing that ring all day??*



Actually, I have not. It's sitting in the box. Sometimes, I take it out, and think..."My preciousssssss. "


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Actually, I have not. It's sitting in the box. Sometimes, I take it out, and think..."My preciousssssss. "


 



LOL!!!! 

I just got an Ipad recently and, to bother my teen age son who thinks I've "sold out" to Apple, I do the same thing!

(Though I'd rather be able to do it to the Lotus!)


----------



## Hermesaholic

MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!


----------



## perleegirl

Hermesaholic- Another WOW piece. That's Beautiful! Lucky You.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!


 
Stunning watch!

I'm under the impression that you have a very nice VCA collection! This should be fun to watch.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!



Be still my heart! *Hermesaholic*, you have such impeccable taste.


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19675533 said:
			
		

> Stunning watch!
> 
> I'm under the impression that you have a very nice VCA collection! This should be fun to watch.



I have the very same impression!


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!






			
				sin vergüenza;19675533 said:
			
		

> Stunning watch!
> 
> I'm under the impression that you have a very nice VCA collection! This should be fun to watch.



Love your watch - I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Florasun

Ooh - pretty!!

Coming out of lurkdom to ask for help...
I am trying to find some bracelets or bangles to stack with my VCA alhambra bracelet. I could use some ideas if you don't mind sharing! eta: I have the YG MOP.




bluemoon123 said:


> I posted my concern before about the "bent" look on MOP.
> Thanks for your replies which made me feel much better, and I have got to be used it and enjoy it much more ... lol it's no longer look "bent" to me.
> 
> Here I like to share with you my 5-motif MOP bracelet stacking with a diamond (6ctw or 40x0.15cw) 3-prong tennis bracelet. My RHR is a 5-stone ring in trellis platinum setting ( 2.12ctw).


----------



## Hermesaholic

this is fun.  last one....vintage VCA trefle earrings with vintage Cartier and Caldwell.  Um I think I like diamonds...


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> Ooh - pretty!!
> 
> Coming out of lurkdom to ask for help...
> I am trying to find some bracelets or bangles to stack with my VCA alhambra bracelet. I could use some ideas if you don't mind sharing! eta: I have the YG MOP.




I woulld like a couple narrow gold bangles with the YG and MOP. Possibly perlee or even something no-name.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> this is fun.  last one....vintage VCA trefle earrings with vintage Cartier and Caldwell.  Um I think I like diamonds...



Gorgeous, again! Is the leaf branch a broach? So pretty!


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> this is fun.  last one....vintage VCA trefle earrings with vintage Cartier and Caldwell.  Um I think I like diamonds...



I agree - this is fun!  Love them!!


----------



## darkangel07760

wintotty said:


> another increase in US???? That is CRAZY, so Alhambra line will end up being 33% more just by this year's increase. I'm going to grab some sweet pieces and that will be the last piece I will get from Alhambra line unless I hit the lottery.


 
Yep.  Might have to go jump in again and buy another VCA piece before OCtober.  Because then that is IT.  It will definitely be over my budget.


----------



## darkangel07760

jm8 said:


> Just bought the Alhambra Vintage White Gold and and Diamonds Earrings on Friday during lunch break!!!! Not sure this is something I really wanted.......


 
Why not?


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesaholic said:


> this is fun.  last one....vintage VCA trefle earrings with vintage Cartier and Caldwell.  Um I think I like diamonds...


 
Dazzling! Love them all


----------



## G&Smommy

I am still considering my first VCA purchase (unfortunately, Chanel bags took precedence and I didn't make the purchase before the recent increase).  I am most interested in the Alhambra pieces.  I have tried on the single Motif Magic MOP with white gold several times, but now am also starting to love the 3-motif earrings in white gold, MOP, blue chalcedony, and the grey MOP and the 6-motif Magic necklace in the same color combo.  I recently discovered this color combo, before I had only seen it yellow gold which does not work as well since all of my other jewelry is platinum.

Does anyone here own the 6-motif necklace?  If so, how do you feel about it as an everyday piece?  I know I couldn't shower in it or wear it to bed, but I am wondering if it works well with a lot of different outfits and is easy to wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual right now, I have 3-year twins and work from home so most of my outings are to playgrounds, play groups, parks, malls, and out to dinner.  I wear a lot of casual dresses in the summer and jeans, tanks, and cardigans in the winter.  I saw a great pic of Kelly Rutherford wearing this necklace casually and it looked great!  

Any input would be great!  I wish I hadn't missed out on the last increase!  Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

Here is the pic of Kelly Rutherford:

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2010/cbb/blog/100607/kelly-rutherford-500.jpg


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh my goodness that is so funny!!!!!!!




thimp said:


> Actually, I have not. It's sitting in the box. Sometimes, I take it out, and think..."My preciousssssss. "


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The piece is nice but you would probably get more use from the vintage alhambra...10 motif.




G&Smommy said:


> I am still considering my first VCA purchase (unfortunately, Chanel bags took precedence and I didn't make the purchase before the recent increase). I am most interested in the Alhambra pieces. I have tried on the single Motif Magic MOP with white gold several times, but now am also starting to love the 3-motif earrings in white gold, MOP, blue chalcedony, and the grey MOP and the 6-motif Magic necklace in the same color combo. I recently discovered this color combo, before I had only seen it yellow gold which does not work as well since all of my other jewelry is platinum.
> 
> Does anyone here own the 6-motif necklace? If so, how do you feel about it as an everyday piece? I know I couldn't shower in it or wear it to bed, but I am wondering if it works well with a lot of different outfits and is easy to wear. My lifestyle is fairly casual right now, I have 3-year twins and work from home so most of my outings are to playgrounds, play groups, parks, malls, and out to dinner. I wear a lot of casual dresses in the summer and jeans, tanks, and cardigans in the winter. I saw a great pic of Kelly Rutherford wearing this necklace casually and it looked great!
> 
> Any input would be great! I wish I hadn't missed out on the last increase! Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> The piece is nice but you would probably get more use from the vintage alhambra...10 motif.


 

Thanks!  I usually wear pendants, so I tend to prefer something with a drop instead of a strand look if that makes sense.  That is why I was initially drawn to the single motif Magic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have such excellent taste.



Hermesaholic said:


> this is fun. last one....vintage VCA trefle earrings with vintage Cartier and Caldwell. Um I think I like diamonds...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I see....
At first I felt the same way...loved the magic line until I tried it on....
Then fell in love with the vintage alhambra...STILL waiting for my order to arrive.
Think of how much fun you will have when you visit the boutique to try the pieces on.....


G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! I usually wear pendants, so I tend to prefer something with a drop instead of a strand look if that makes sense. That is why I was initially drawn to the single motif Magic.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I see....
> At first I felt the same way...loved the magic line until I tried it on....
> Then fell in love with the vintage alhambra...STILL waiting for my order to arrive.
> Think of how much fun you will have when you visit the boutique to try the pieces on.....


 
I was just there today!  They didn't have the necklace I was looking for, only the earrings.  It was still fun, though!


----------



## periogirl28

Went to visit my SA and sigh over some pieces. She says worldwide price increase in Asia and probably Europe from 1st September, by 15% across all lines.  I can see the Oiseaux de Paradis flying out of my reach!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> I was just there today!  They didn't have the necklace I was looking for, only the earrings.  It was still fun, though!



G&S - AFF has the six motif you are looking for. (and layaway!)
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/78215


----------



## jm8

VCA said:


> ^ congratulations! if they are sommething you have always wanted then maybe its just a "wobble" at spending quite a few $$$? do you have any modelling pics of these?
> 
> whilst it is true that "everything will increase in price" I do feel if people are lacking/desiring jewellery from a designer such as vca/cartier etc, they should decide what it is they need/want and buy asap - otherwise these pieces will be a crazy price and im sure in general peoples income is not rising the same as the rises wae are seeing with vca for example.


 
Totally agree with you our income isn't rising at the same rate!!! We're in stagflation era! Here is the earrings I bought:-

http://deco1929.com/van-cleef-arpels-earrings.html


----------



## jm8

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!


 
Stunning Piece! Love it!


----------



## Hermesaholic

jm8 said:


> Stunning Piece! Love it!



thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

Very frustrated!!! My bracelet is back from being altered. But I can't get through to the NYC boutique. There phones are down again. This happened before. UGHHHH


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> Very frustrated!!! My bracelet is back from being altered. But I can't get through to the NYC boutique. There phones are down again. This happened before. UGHHHH




I forget -what bracelet?


----------



## sin vergüenza

jm8 said:


> Totally agree with you our income isn't rising at the same rate!!! We're in stagflation era! Here is the earrings I bought:-
> 
> http://deco1929.com/van-cleef-arpels-earrings.html


 
My SA at VCA always wears these earrings and they are perfect. Not too blingy but blingy enough and perfect for day. A nice wear-all-the-time pair! Are you going to keep them?


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> I forget -what bracelet?


 MY YG MOP. It came too short. The repair person confirmed the links are now smaller and shorter as I had my onyx with me. We put them together and there were the same number of links, just smaller in size.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> MY YG MOP. It came too short. The repair person confirmed the links are now smaller and shorter as I had my onyx with me. We put them together and there were the same number of links, just smaller in size.



ugh!


----------



## dialv

How long are the 5 motif bracelets usually. I just bought my first piece and ordered a few more. The bracelet was in stock so I can pick it up in a few weeks but the rest should be in on Novemer 30.


----------



## Hermesaholic

dialv said:


> How long are the 5 motif bracelets usually. I just bought my first piece and ordered a few more. The bracelet was in stock so I can pick it up in a few weeks but the rest should be in on Novemer 30.



they are described as 7.5" but mine was barely 7.


----------



## dialv

Thanks hermasaholic, I hope it's not to snug. I don't want to have to send it away I am looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

dialv said:


> Thanks hermasaholic, I hope it's not to snug. I don't want to have to send it away I am looking forward to getting it.



i dont think there is any rhyme or reason.  and they are hand made i believe. so yours will probably be fine!


----------



## fromparis

Here in Paris, my SA confirms the price increase for Sept the 1rst  : +15%  !


----------



## Hermesaholic

fromparis said:


> Here in Paris, my SA confirms the price increase for Sept the 1rst  : +15%  !



everywhere or in Europe?


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> G&S - AFF has the six motif you are looking for. (and layaway!)
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/78215


 

Thanks!  I saw that, but it appears to be the yellow gold version and I prefer white gold.


----------



## Ascella

fromparis said:


> Here in Paris, my SA confirms the price increase for Sept the 1rst  : +15%  !


This is insane! I recall there was an increase earlier this year already...


----------



## mp4

thimp said:


> Actually, I have not. It's sitting in the box. Sometimes, I take it out, and think..."My preciousssssss. "





Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!



You two with your Lord of the Rings quotes!!!    Beautiful jewelry worth the precious moniker!!!



thimp said:


> I just spoke to my SA from VCA boutique.  She was in a meeting that confirm a price increase for October 1st for US customers. She said it will be across the board, around 10%.
> 
> FYI, this is not the same boutique I am considering the Lotus.



This information is a total BUMMER!!!



thimp said:


> Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.



The pendant looks gorgeous on you also!


----------



## popikna

fromparis said:


> Here in Paris, my SA confirms the price increase for Sept the 1rst  : +15%  !


 Do you know the price of YG Alhambra MOP bracelet in Paris? I will be traveling to europe soon and would like to know if it's better to buy there or in the US. Thanks.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!


 
Ooh... aah...


----------



## Smoothoprter

thimp said:


> Ladies, please help me make my final decision. Lotus ring, or small cosmos pendant? Big statement piece vs. subtle, wearable piece. LOL.


 
Both are GORGEOUS!  If I had to choose, based on WOW factor for the price I'd choose the Lotus ring.


----------



## peppers90

*Hermesaholic*  What a lovely watch!  Enjoy and CONGRATS!!

*thimp*  If you think you would wear the Lotus, get it~ it is a true STUNNER.   The pendant also looks great on you.   I agree with Smoothporter, the Lotus has a WOW factor but you sure don't want it to get lonely in your jewelry armoire for that price   Did you make your final decision?


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> MY newish precious...I said I learned to upload not that the pix were any good!


Beautiful watch/bracelet .


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> *Hermesaholic*  What a lovely watch!  Enjoy and CONGRATS!!
> 
> *thimp*  If you think you would wear the Lotus, get it~ it is a true STUNNER.   The pendant also looks great on you.   I agree with Smoothporter, the Lotus has a WOW factor but you sure don't want it to get lonely in your jewelry armoire for that price  *Did you make your final decision?*



Not yet. LOL!

If I judge on appearance and comfort alone, I totally love the Lotus ring! It feels very comfortable on, and I love how it looks on my hand. I wear very little jewelry, just an engagement set and ear studs, so it might work for daytime. 

However, after listening to everyone's opinion, I fear that I might look too "Real Housewives of NJ" with this ring...Half of me wants to play it safe and be conservative (Cosmos Pendant), and half of me wants to be bold and daring (Lotus Ring).


----------



## Vintage Leather

There is no way that ring will look RHONJ!!!  

My only question is, will you feel comfortable wearing it?  If the answer is yes - go for it.  

It fits a hole in your collection, you can wear it for decades (I counter the: "do you want to draw attention to your hand when you are older" with "do you want to draw attention to the loose and wrinkling skin on your neck"?) It's comfortable, and stylish.

I personally believe it is one of the most beautiful pieces of jewelry in the world.


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, *darkangel!* *By the time the turq. bracelet gets here, it will have gone up 33%.* I'm so glad I ordered it along with the MOP 20 motif. Of course, now, I wish I'd ordered the onyx at the same time.


 
Same here. I ordered the turq alhambra earclips  in June and still haven't seen them! I was debating on returning them as soon as they come in but sheesh, maybe I should keep them afterall. Who knows, at this rate they will be $10K soon! LOL I kind of wish I'd gotten the bracelet too. Ugh, the pressure at the time was too much, esp for my wallet. I wish there was more time to pay of the cc so it doesn't look like I'll be getting anymore VCA.


----------



## Francesca1234

Does anyone know the price of that Cosmos pendant and earrings to match?


----------



## thimp

Francesca1234 said:


> Does anyone know the price of that Cosmos pendant and earrings to match?



Small cosmos pendant-$20,300
Small cosmos earrings-$29,200

Medium cosmos pendant-$39,400
Medium cosmos earrings-$40,600

Hope that helps.


----------



## Francesca1234

thanks for the info. I think I saw the small cosmos earrings for $25K and loved them awhile ago...


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> I am still considering my first VCA purchase (unfortunately, Chanel bags took precedence and I didn't make the purchase before the recent increase).  I am most interested in the Alhambra pieces.  I have tried on the single Motif Magic MOP with white gold several times, but now am also starting to love the 3-motif earrings in white gold, MOP, blue chalcedony, and the grey MOP and the 6-motif Magic necklace in the same color combo.  I recently discovered this color combo, before I had only seen it yellow gold which does not work as well since all of my other jewelry is platinum.
> 
> Does anyone here own the 6-motif necklace?  If so, how do you feel about it as an everyday piece?  I know I couldn't shower in it or wear it to bed, but I am wondering if it works well with a lot of different outfits and is easy to wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual right now, I have 3-year twins and work from home so most of my outings are to playgrounds, play groups, parks, malls, and out to dinner.  I wear a lot of casual dresses in the summer and jeans, tanks, and cardigans in the winter.  I saw a great pic of Kelly Rutherford wearing this necklace casually and it looked great!
> 
> Any input would be great!  I wish I hadn't missed out on the last increase!  Thanks!


 
I say buy it and rock it!  I think it will look great, because VCA pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Same here. I ordered the turq alhambra earclips  in June and still haven't seen them! I was debating on returning them as soon as they come in but sheesh, maybe I should keep them afterall. Who knows, at this rate they will be $10K soon! LOL I kind of wish I'd gotten the bracelet too. Ugh, the pressure at the time was too much, esp for my wallet. I wish there was more time to pay of the cc so it doesn't look like I'll be getting anymore VCA.


 
This stinks that all of you have to wait so long for your pieces!  I hope that you get yours soon, beachy10.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Did you try on some other pieces??
Can't wait to hear all about it .


G&Smommy said:


> I was just there today! They didn't have the necklace I was looking for, only the earrings. It was still fun, though!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Every time I buy something significant from Hermes (birkin/kelly) I say this!!
I find myself saying the same with VCA....do they install crack in the pieces??




darkangel07760 said:


> Yep. Might have to go jump in again and buy another VCA piece before OCtober. Because then that is IT. It will definitely be over my budget.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Beachy,
I ordered my necklaces back in June and same thing...NOT HERE YET.  
I was told 4 weeks.....it's already 8 weeks.
Very frustrating, isn't it?
Today I saw another mom at school sporting the same necklace that I am waiting for....




beachy10 said:


> Same here. I ordered the turq alhambra earclips in June and still haven't seen them! I was debating on returning them as soon as they come in but sheesh, maybe I should keep them afterall. Who knows, at this rate they will be $10K soon! LOL I kind of wish I'd gotten the bracelet too. Ugh, the pressure at the time was too much, esp for my wallet. I wish there was more time to pay of the cc so it doesn't look like I'll be getting anymore VCA.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Beachy,
> I ordered my necklaces back in June and same thing...NOT HERE YET.
> I was told 4 weeks.....it's already 8 weeks.
> Very frustrating, isn't it?
> Today I saw another mom at school sporting the same necklace that I am waiting for....



What are you waiting for ??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Two 10 motif vintage alhambra MOP necklaces with YG....to be linked and worn as a 20 (or as a 10).  I already have the earrings...and the 20 motif turquoise with yg.
I really wish those MOP necklaces would arrive...........


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Two 10 motif vintage alhambra MOP necklaces with YG....to be linked and worn as a 20 (or as a 10).  I already have the earrings...and the 20 motif turquoise with yg.
> I really wish those MOP necklaces would arrive...........



Oh right--now i remember I apologize.  How wonderfully exciting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes...if it ever comes in.
My luck, my BBK AND these two pieces will arrive within the same month and my DH will have a heart attack...or I will need to quickly call my personal banker and quietly transfer money from my runaway fund....LOL...like the last time!!! Whenever I call my banker he thinks it's because I just bought another H bag.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> I am still considering my first VCA purchase (unfortunately, Chanel bags took precedence and I didn't make the purchase before the recent increase).  I am most interested in the Alhambra pieces.  I have tried on the single Motif Magic MOP with white gold several times, but now am also starting to love the 3-motif earrings in white gold, MOP, blue chalcedony, and the grey MOP and the 6-motif Magic necklace in the same color combo.  I recently discovered this color combo, before I had only seen it yellow gold which does not work as well since all of my other jewelry is platinum.
> 
> Does anyone here own the 6-motif necklace?  If so, how do you feel about it as an everyday piece?  I know I couldn't shower in it or wear it to bed, but I am wondering if it works well with a lot of different outfits and is easy to wear.  My lifestyle is fairly casual right now, I have 3-year twins and work from home so most of my outings are to playgrounds, play groups, parks, malls, and out to dinner.  I wear a lot of casual dresses in the summer and jeans, tanks, and cardigans in the winter.  I saw a great pic of Kelly Rutherford wearing this necklace casually and it looked great!
> 
> Any input would be great!  I wish I hadn't missed out on the last increase!  Thanks!


I have the 6 motif necklace and really love it.
At first I thought maybe it is a little much for casual wear but soon changed my mind.
Now I wear it, when I like evening or day, smart or casual 
Nice to see the photo of kelly rutherford wearing it


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl 20 motif turquoise in yg is my dream piece. Do they make it in 10 motif.


----------



## Florasun

Hi Ladies - all this talk about the price increase has me worried and 

The frivole earrings recently came on my radar - I tried on the small WG and thought they were gorgeous, but after that I saw pics of the pave frivole I love them. But I haven't actually tried them on. I am going to call Neimans to see if they have them in stock so I can run by and try them on.

Are the WG more everyday style earrings? are they too plain for a glamorous night out? (They are cute but seem expensive for such a simple earring. I can see why the alhambra cost so much - there appears to be quite a lot of workmanship in each little motif.) I think the pave would be spectacular for dressing up, but too much for everyday (at least for my lifestyle). I can't afford both and doubt if I will ever get the pave after a price increase. Thoughts??

Gaaaah!! Trying to keep up with the price increases is driving me bonkers!


----------



## popikna

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes...if it ever comes in.
> My luck, my BBK AND these two pieces will arrive within the same month and my DH will have a heart attack...or I will need to quickly call my personal banker and quietly transfer money from my runaway fund....LOL...like the last time!!! Whenever I call my banker he thinks it's because I just bought another H bag.


Where did you order it from?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes...if it ever comes in.
> My luck, my BBK AND these two pieces will arrive within the same month and my DH will have a heart attack...or I will need to quickly call my personal banker and quietly transfer money from my runaway fund....LOL...like the last time!!! Whenever I call my banker he thinks it's because I just bought another H bag.




I know how you feel


----------



## jm8

sin vergüenza;19681792 said:
			
		

> My SA at VCA always wears these earrings and they are perfect. Not too blingy but blingy enough and perfect for day. A nice wear-all-the-time pair! Are you going to keep them?


 
Unfortunately, it's non-refundable in Asia unlike the States! Can't afford to change my mind....it's very costly for impulsive buying.......my retirement age has further delayed.....:cry:

Thanks for the good words on my earrings.....


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Hi Ladies - all this talk about the price increase has me worried and
> 
> The frivole earrings recently came on my radar - I tried on the small WG and thought they were gorgeous, but after that I saw pics of the pave frivole I love them. But I haven't actually tried them on. I am going to call Neimans to see if they have them in stock so I can run by and try them on.
> 
> Are the WG more everyday style earrings? are they too plain for a glamorous night out? (They are cute but seem expensive for such a simple earring. I can see why the alhambra cost so much - there appears to be quite a lot of workmanship in each little motif.) I think the pave would be spectacular for dressing up, but too much for everyday (at least for my lifestyle). I can't afford both and doubt if I will ever get the pave after a price increase. Thoughts??
> 
> Gaaaah!! Trying to keep up with the price increases is driving me bonkers!



I'm at the same place you are.  I tried on the small white gold last week and was all set to get them on my next purchase and then I heard about the pave.  I can't decide which one I want.


----------



## perleegirl

Thimp- Keep your ring!!! Start wearing it, a lot!  Think of it as your signature piece. It will become part of you, and soon you will wonder how you could ever have had a second thought about the purchase. If you can afford it, it should be a no brainer. You will probably never run into anyone else wearing it. Thank your lucky stars, and feel beautiful flaunting it. I believe it was Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's who said "It's a bit tacky to wear diamonds before I'm 40". Well, your 40! Celebrate! Somehow, I doubt you could ever look New Jersey Housewife like.


----------



## perleegirl

Didn't mean to insult any New Jersey housewife. Of course I meant "Real Housewives of NJ".


----------



## sjunky13

Still can't get through to NYC. Does anyone have a way to contact thier SA in NYC. I am frustrated here.


----------



## joycieh

Do you have your SAs email address? Customer Service is working on something for me and I have been emailing.


----------



## bluemoon123

Ok, ladies, help me out ... I thought that's it after I got my MOP bracelet/pendant before 7/1. Now I am kicking myself being cheap out that didn't 10 motif necklace before last price increase ... well, well, well, like many of you, chased price incerase, spent way too much in June/July for upgrading rock and get other jewelry items/bags... I though I could take a break a while. but another price increase is coming up around the corner. I may just use NM GC event to get some discount. I think that is tomorrow. *Before I order it, I like to know if MOP is durable. I.e. after wear it for many many years, will it get aged?* TIA.


----------



## sjunky13

I left another message on the general voicemall. This is like the 5th message I have left. Very very poor customer service. I am quite shocked accually. Not with the Sa. But the system in general. They should be retuning peoples calls. 

I do not have her email. I know Beth might have it
BethC. Help me out please?! (


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I saw that, but it appears to be the yellow gold version and I prefer white gold.



I have both versions and paid 7450 for the WG which is now.....drumroll....8900!!!


----------



## Phish Lala

I was just in the Boca store they have them there..I don't know why you had to wait so long. Bummer



texasgirliegirl said:


> Two 10 motif vintage alhambra MOP necklaces with YG....to be linked and worn as a 20 (or as a 10). I already have the earrings...and the 20 motif turquoise with yg.
> I really wish those MOP necklaces would arrive...........


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have both versions and paid 7450 for the WG which is now.....drumroll....8900!!!



I know!  I should have purchased before the increase.  How do you like them and is there one you prefer?  Do you find they go with a lot and work for everyday wear?  Thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> I left another message on the general voicemall. This is like the 5th message I have left. Very very poor customer service. I am quite shocked accually. Not with the Sa. But the system in general. They should be retuning peoples calls.
> 
> I do not have her email. I know Beth might have it
> BethC. Help me out please?! (




That is terrible.  The format is firstlast@vcanyc.com
I am pretty sure. Worth a try!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Sorry: NYC is different:  Yvonne Lynam is in the NYC store now and she always responds to emails:  yvonne.lynam@vancleef.com


----------



## burberryprncess

bluemoon123 said:


> Ok, ladies, help me out ... I thought that's it after I got my MOP bracelet/pendant before 7/1. Now I am kicking myself being cheap out that didn't 10 motif necklace before last price increase ... well, well, well, like many of you, chased price incerase, spent way too much in June/July for upgrading rock and get other jewelry items/bags... I though I could take a break a while. but another price increase is coming up around the corner. I may just use NM GC event to get some discount. I think that is tomorrow. *Before I order it, I like to know if MOP is durable. I.e. after wear it for many many years, will it get aged?* TIA.



You should definitely get the 10 motif necklace during NM gift card event tomorrow.  I bought mine last week and earned $750 in gift card.  As far as durability, it's probably more durable as a necklace than bracelet, which is subject to more wear due to it banging into things. It's like wearing pearl strands.  You cannot get chemicals onto it or wear it while showering, but other than that it seems durable.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I know!  I should have purchased before the increase.  How do you like them and is there one you prefer?  Do you find they go with a lot and work for everyday wear?  Thanks!



Since I have the 16 motif in WG too, I wear that more. I like the way the YG version looks in the 6 motif. I had GC's to spend and it's why I bought the WG one too. I love the way the different colors look in the YG. You could definitely wear it every day. Definitely a statement/signature piece but not over the top if that makes sense. When you think about the single magic pendant being over 3K now, it is a great deal.


----------



## DaisyMac

Just to let the UK ladies know I was told today by both Bond Street and Selfridges VCA that the price increase in the UK was going to be 20% on 1st September.  (Was given the "price of gold" speech.)  To be honest I think the SA's are pretty embarrassed about it especially as it is the second increase this year!!!  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but if you are planning a purchase I thought it might help you decide.


----------



## kim_mac

do anyone know DEFINITIVELY what the price increase (amount and date) is for the US?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kim_mac said:


> do anyone know DEFINITIVELY what the price increase (amount and date) is for the US?



I was told no but maybe that is changed? Anyone?


----------



## Candice0985

anyone know the price of this upcoming solid pink gold sweet clover bracelet?
my SA doesn't know the price....but i'm the first on the waitlist


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> I left another message on the general voicemall. This is like the 5th message I have left. Very very poor customer service. I am quite shocked accually. Not with the Sa. But the system in general. They should be retuning peoples calls.
> 
> I do not have her email. I know Beth might have it
> BethC. Help me out please?! (



^ That is crazy D! Completely unacceptable for a luxury goods company. Keep us updated!


----------



## pond23

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I was told no but maybe that is changed? Anyone?



^ I hope your source is right! My SA says she hasn't heard of any price increase either.


----------



## dialv

My SA in Calgary said she thought there may be one but I hope not. I ordered my 10 motif vintage alhambra and a sweet bracelet back in July so even if there is one I hope that locks in the price. VCA is so addicting.


----------



## neenabengal

Candice0985 said:


> anyone know the price of this *upcoming solid pink gold sweet clover bracelet*?
> my SA doesn't know the price....but i'm the first on the waitlist



OO that sounds lovely


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Since I have the 16 motif in WG too, I wear that more. I like the way the YG version looks in the 6 motif. I had GC's to spend and it's why I bought the WG one too. I love the way the different colors look in the YG. You could definitely wear it every day. Definitely a statement/signature piece but not over the top if that makes sense. When you think about the single magic pendant being over 3K now, it is a great deal.


 
Thanks!  The 16-motif is lovely as well!  Sounds like you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## bluemoon123

burberryprncess said:


> You should definitely get the 10 motif necklace during NM gift card event tomorrow.  I bought mine last week and earned $750 in gift card.  As far as durability, it's probably more durable as a necklace than bracelet, which is subject to more wear due to it banging into things. It's like wearing pearl strands.  You cannot get chemicals onto it or wear it while showering, but other than that it seems durable.


 
Thank you so much, burberryprncess. I did not think much about durability when I purchased bracelet/pendant. before invest more $$ in it, it's better to make sure. I usually take off jewelry when at home. Ok I am out of the ban party. I chained my bracelet and pendant together to try it on as necklace tonight. I love it. I will contact my SA tomorrow. Now I am debating 1 or 2 ...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is a really good question.  I have not seen it in a 10 motif but I thought that it all came in either a 10 or a 20.
My SA told me that the turquoise is becoming very hard to find/aquire....
Perhaps the shorter strands are just even more difficult to find.



dialv said:


> texasgirliegirl 20 motif turquoise in yg is my dream piece. Do they make it in 10 motif.


----------



## CoCoChloe

hi can you girls please help me choose my next vintage alhambra collection?
My current ones are all withgold: onyx - 20 motif, bracelet, earrings, pearls - bracelet
Considering all with gold: pearl 10 motif (I like how I can extend the length with my bracelet. 99% sure I'd like to get this)
The question is Turquoise ones. 10 motif or bracelet?
I like how I can use a turquoise bracelet with my new planned purchase of pearl 10 motif and wear it like a two color necklace. But then I can also do the same my pearl bracelet if I bought a 10 motifs. 

Please help??? XO


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Every time I buy something significant from Hermes (birkin/kelly) I say this!!
> I find myself saying the same with VCA....do they install crack in the pieces??


 

I think they do.  I am totally in love with VCA, but gah!


----------



## darkangel07760

bluemoon123 said:


> Ok, ladies, help me out ... I thought that's it after I got my MOP bracelet/pendant before 7/1. Now I am kicking myself being cheap out that didn't 10 motif necklace before last price increase ... well, well, well, like many of you, chased price incerase, spent way too much in June/July for upgrading rock and get other jewelry items/bags... I though I could take a break a while. but another price increase is coming up around the corner. I may just use NM GC event to get some discount. I think that is tomorrow. *Before I order it, I like to know if MOP is durable. I.e. after wear it for many many years, will it get aged?* TIA.


 
MOP is somewhat durable.  From what I have learned, it is best not to wear it while swimming or bathing/showering.  However, it is good to wear it often, as the natural oils in your skin keep the MOP's lustre nice and pretty!
Hope that helps.


----------



## MatAllston

dialv said:


> My SA in Calgary said she thought there may be one but I hope not. I ordered my 10 motif vintage alhambra and a sweet bracelet back in July so even if there is one I hope that locks in the price. VCA is so addicting.


 
Di dialv, do you know if the Canadian prices are cheaper then the US prices at the moment?


----------



## restricter

neenabengal said:


> OO that sounds lovely



It really does.  Can't wait.


----------



## dialv

I think the Canadian prices are still more than the US even with our dollar being so strong for I think over a year now. I could be wrong as these are my first VCA pieces. I know the Tiffany prices are less expensive in the US. My 10 motif yg Vintage Alhambra was 6400.00 Canadian and I just bought the 5 motif vintage Alhambra in yg and it was 3200.00 Canadian.


----------



## Junkenpo

Candice0985 said:


> anyone know the price of this upcoming solid pink gold sweet clover bracelet?
> my SA doesn't know the price....but i'm the first on the waitlist



That perked my ears up!  

I love my sweets! (mop/yg butterfly & rg/carnelian heart bracelet).  I need a clover to round off the collection, and I think that would look great stacked on my other sweets. I just wish they had the sweet clover in turquoise or lapis...or malachite or jade.


----------



## restricter

Junkenpo said:


> That perked my ears up!
> 
> I love my sweets! (mop/yg butterfly & rg/carnelian heart bracelet).  I need a clover to round off the collection, and I think that would look great stacked on my other sweets. I just wish they had the sweet clover in turquoise or lapis...or malachite or jade.



I'm wondering if they'll do studs too.


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> That perked my ears up!
> 
> I love my sweets! (mop/yg butterfly & rg/carnelian heart bracelet).  I need a clover to round off the collection, and I think that would look great stacked on my other sweets. I just wish they had the sweet clover in turquoise or lapis...or malachite or jade.


I know, I owned the WG butterfly turquoise sweet, but returned it because i wasn't happy with quality. but I'm excited to see how muhc the solid gold clover will be. my SA says she should know in a week or so.


----------



## dialv

A malachite sweet bracelet would be a dream. I was in love with the limited edition malachite necklace on here but knew I couldn't get it so I bought the Jean Sclumberger malachite egg pendant from Tiffany's.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> A malachite sweet bracelet would be a dream. I was in love with the limited edition malachite necklace on here but knew I couldn't get it so I bought the Jean Sclumberger malachite egg pendant from Tiffany's.


dialv I love your new malachite schlumberger pendant! we need more pictures of it, it's amazing and looks like a museum piece!


----------



## dialv

Do you girls find the sweet bracelets tangle up together or are they Ok. candice0985 the rose gold sweet sounds nice, very versitile.


----------



## dialv

Thank you, I will post pics this weekend when I get home. I was really hoping it was a good size because sometimes the website makes things seem bigger than they are but it was.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  The 16-motif is lovely as well!  Sounds like you have a beautiful collection!


I think my collection is done for a LONG while....  If not, my DH may kill me.


----------



## thimp

Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


----------



## Vintage Leather

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.



Gorgeous!!  That is an amazing piece, and it looks stunning on you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.



Looks beautiful on you! Gorgeous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Doesn't it feel good to feel like you made the right decision??
Enjoy your ring 



thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


----------



## neenabengal

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.



OMG, it is gorgeous!! You definitely made the right decision. 
May i ask, what is the black thing you are wearing - is it a cuff, bracelet or clothing?  It looks lovely and looks great with your ring


----------



## dialv

Stunning! Looks perfect on you and what a great way to kick off a birthday.


----------



## Smoothoprter

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


 
You chose wisely.


----------



## perleegirl

WOW!!!!!!!!! Now that's something special! It looks so beautiful on "YOU". CONGRATS!


----------



## sbelle

I called NM today to see about the gift card event and was told that VCA was not part of the event today.  It was last week but not today.  Probably a good thing -- I need to be stopped!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\I thought VCA was? I could swear my SA told me that. I am done though. So done.


----------



## kim_mac

my SA said vca is included today.  

thimp, that lotus ring is seriously awesome.  great choice!  enjoy!!!


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> my SA said vca is included today.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\I thought VCA was? I could swear my SA told me that. I am done though. So done.



I called a store that does sell VCA and he said that VCA pulled out of this event.  I'm going to call another store and see what they say. --I'll see what Dallas says!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I called a store that does sell VCA and he said that VCA pulled out of this event.  I'm going to call another store and see what they say. --I'll see what Dallas says!


The TB store in Florida is including it.


----------



## sbelle

Called NM Dallas and they said that there has been a lot of confusion on whether VCA was participating.  First yes, and then no.  He said they are still waiting on a final answer and that he felt that only sales that were already agreed upon would have a chance of getting the gift card.  So for someone like me who called just now there would probably be no chance.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

One of the charms I ordered in December came in so I am getting a GC for the purchase. Was just in time.  Not sure if the price was old or new? Hmmm


----------



## thimp

neenabengal said:


> OMG, it is gorgeous!! You definitely made the right decision.
> *May i ask, what is the black thing you are wearing - is it a cuff, bracelet or clothing?*  It looks lovely and looks great with your ring



Thank you all for your lovely comments!

*neenabengal*-It is a blacken gold cuff from Hermes.


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


 
TDF!!!  It's just gorgeous on you!!  Happy 40th!


----------



## pond23

WOW, WOW, WOW *thimp*!!! Happy 40th Birthday! The Lotus Ring looks spectacular on you! Now every time you look down at your hand, you will get so happy and giddy inside. LOL! That's what I love about stunning diamond rings!


----------



## G&Smommy

So excited!  I just ordered my first VCA piece through NM.  I am getting the Magic Pendant in MOP and white gold.  I have tried this on so many times and really should have purchased it (and others) before the increase.  Oh well, at least I get a GC with the purchase.  I hope to be able to get matching earrings and the 6-motif necklace next.  Now the waiting begins, though, since the item isn't in stock and has to be special ordered.  Anyone have experience with special orders through NM?  They told me up to 16 weeks, but it could be sooner.


----------



## sugar20

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


Congratulation!!! it is TDF


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> So excited!  I just ordered my first VCA piece through NM.  I am getting the Magic Pendant in MOP and white gold.  I have tried this on so many times and really should have purchased it (and others) before the increase.  Oh well, at least I get a GC with the purchase.  I hope to be able to get matching earrings and the 6-motif necklace next.  Now the waiting begins, though, since the item isn't in stock and has to be special ordered.  Anyone have experience with special orders through NM?  They told me up to 16 weeks, but it could be sooner.



I special ordered two charms for my WG byzantine alhambra charm bracelet and that was in December. The first arrived today.


----------



## neenabengal

thimp said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments!
> 
> *neenabengal*-It is a blacken gold cuff from Hermes.



It is lovely thimp   hhhhmmm, may check out Hermes this weekend... just to look of course


----------



## bluemoon123

sbelle said:


> Called NM Dallas and they said that there has been a lot of confusion on whether VCA was participating. First yes, and then no. He said they are still waiting on a final answer and that he felt that only sales that were already agreed upon would have a chance of getting the gift card. So for someone like me who called just now there would probably be no chance.


 
My SA just text messaged me that VCA has no GC. 

Should I ask him to try again? any chance?


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I special ordered two charms for my WG byzantine alhambra charm bracelet and that was in December. The first arrived today.


 
Wow!  I hope it doesn't take that long!


----------



## G&Smommy

bluemoon123 said:


> My SA just text messaged me that VCA has no GC.
> 
> Should I ask him to try again? any chance?


 
I just ordered from NM SF and was told I would get a GC.


----------



## thimp

neenabengal said:


> It is lovely thimp   hhhhmmm, may check out Hermes this weekend... just to look of course



Thank you! I just adore cuffs. Here is a pic of the cuff in its entirety. Ugg. Sorry for the big pic.


----------



## kohl_mascara

texasgirliegirl said:


> Every time I buy something significant from Hermes (birkin/kelly) I say this!!
> I find myself saying the same with VCA....do they install crack in the pieces??



I've been on the H forum lately.  I've been contemplating my first Kelly purchase. . .but then I thought, for the price of the purse, I could get one (or two) pieces from VCA.  How does one choose between the two? How do you choose?? Help? Haha.


----------



## kohl_mascara

thimp said:


> Thank you! I just adore cuffs. Here is a pic of the cuff in its entirety. Ugg. Sorry for the big pic.



That cuff is lovely!  I love Hermes designs  

And I'm glad you chose the Lotus - it's such a stunning ring and it looks like it was made for your hand!


----------



## neenabengal

thimp said:


> Thank you! I just adore cuffs. Here is a pic of the cuff in its entirety. Ugg. Sorry for the big pic.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!  I love cuffs too!  I have seen the H necklaces in that design but never knew they did a cuff.  Ahhh, just one more thing to add to my ever growing wishlist!!


----------



## bluemoon123

G&Smommy said:


> I just ordered from NM SF and was told I would get a GC.


 Lucky you, but my SA said they sent email to his jewelry department that VCA was excluded. 

I am so disappointed.


----------



## G&Smommy

bluemoon123 said:


> Lucky you, but my SA said they sent email to his jewelry department that VCA was excluded.
> 
> I am so disappointed.


 
Too bad.  Maybe you can try another NM?


----------



## fromparis

popikna said:


> Do you know the price of YG Alhambra MOP bracelet in Paris? I will be traveling to europe soon and would like to know if it's better to buy there or in the US. Thanks.


 
The 5 motifs bracelet in WG and MOP is 2400&#8364; in Paris.
I guess the price is the same for YG...


----------



## bluemoon123

G&Smommy said:


> Too bad. Maybe you can try another NM?


 
Which store did you get it from ? Thanks.
I have " long term relationship" with my SA. 
Maybe I can ask him to try other store.
I have made way many purchases this years, and I should be banned from more purhase...but this GC gave me excuse to break out the ban...maybe it's good thing, but I need tiem to work it out. This pruchase was decided yesterday....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Thank you! I just adore cuffs. Here is a pic of the cuff in its entirety. Ugg. Sorry for the big pic.



Love that cuff! I thought it was Hermes from the last pic.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Thank you! I just adore cuffs. Here is a pic of the cuff in its entirety. Ugg. Sorry for the big pic.


 
I *knew* you'd keep the Lotus!  It's a stunner!

So is this Hermes cuff! I've been slowing down on my Hermes obsession so I hadn't seen or heard about this one - what is it called?


----------



## fromparis

Hermesaholic said:


> everywhere or in Europe?


 
I only have the info for France...but I guess the Euro zone will have the price increase : France can't be the only country to be hit...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bluemoon123 said:


> Which store did you get it from ? Thanks.
> I have " long term relationship" with my SA.
> Maybe I can ask him to try other store.
> I have made way many purchases this years, and I should be banned from more purhase...but this GC gave me excuse to break out the ban...maybe it's good thing, but I need tiem to work it out. This pruchase was decided yesterday....



Call another one. That is just not right for some stores to allow it and others not to.


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19700951 said:
			
		

> I *knew* you'd keep the Lotus!  It's a stunner!
> 
> So is this Hermes cuff! I've been slowing down on my Hermes obsession so I hadn't seen or heard about this one - what is it called?



Thank you! The cuff is the Hermes Crazy Caleche Cuff. It was an ordered that took a year to arrive. Sadly, I believe the cuff is no longer made.


----------



## sbelle

bluemoon123 said:


> My SA just text messaged me that VCA has no GC.
> 
> Should I ask him to try again? any chance?



I talked to 3 different NM stores and got the same answer at each store.  That VCA was not included now, although it was in the gift card event last week.  Each store indicated that that it was a change from what they originally thought.  

You could ask again, maybe it will work for you!


----------



## sbelle

bluemoon123 said:


> This pruchase was decided yesterday....



Was it paid for yesterday?  If so, maybe they will honor it.


----------



## bluemoon123

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.


 

So, so gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bluemoon123

sbelle said:


> Was it paid for yesterday? If so, maybe they will honor it.


 
No, it's not paid yesterday. I rushed and decided to get it yesterday, and emailed my SA for the order last night. He worked on it this morning. but around 2:47pm est he sent me text message to tell me he was informed it's excluded from GC. I asked him to talk to manager to get exception or contact other stores. He replied he would look into ... I have not heard back yet. 

Well, maybe it's good thing. I can learn to be happy with two small VCA items, be happy with my bvlgari bZero pendant/bracelet set, and other diamond items I made.... 

Thanks.


----------



## G&Smommy

bluemoon123 said:


> Which store did you get it from ? Thanks.
> I have " long term relationship" with my SA.
> Maybe I can ask him to try other store.
> I have made way many purchases this years, and I should be banned from more purhase...but this GC gave me excuse to break out the ban...maybe it's good thing, but I need tiem to work it out. This pruchase was decided yesterday....


 
NM San Francisco.  I just called and was told I would get the GC with the purchase.  I was told the same when I was in the store browsing on Sunday.


----------



## bluemoon123

G&Smommy said:


> NM San Francisco.  I just called and was told I would get the GC with the purchase.  I was told the same when I was in the store browsing on Sunday.


 

Thanks.


----------



## bluemoon123

My SA sent me text message when I was on the way home, and I could not wait to share with you all that he got GC for my VCA order finally. 

Thank you for the tips/info.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

can someone tell me if this exists?  (I did a tPF search and google search to no avail)

A MOP Alhambra 10 motif Necklace (I think 10 motif...but could be less?), but the clovers have the little gold dot in the middle (like the vintage alhambra ring)?

I know if it exists you ladies would know.  TIA!


----------



## ouija board

G&Smommy said:


> So excited!  I just ordered my first VCA piece through NM.  I am getting the Magic Pendant in MOP and white gold.  I have tried this on so many times and really should have purchased it (and others) before the increase.  Oh well, at least I get a GC with the purchase.  I hope to be able to get matching earrings and the 6-motif necklace next.  Now the waiting begins, though, since the item isn't in stock and has to be special ordered.  Anyone have experience with special orders through NM?  They told me up to 16 weeks, but it could be sooner.



I was told 16 weeks, also, for my Frivole earrings, but they came in today after only about 2 months wait.   I'm still waiting to hear if I get a GC since my SA was told that VCA was included but not anymore.  Congrats on the Magic pendant!  It's a really nice sized pendant; I almost prefer it over the vintage sized pendants.

Thimp, GREAT choice! The Lotus ring looks stunning on you!


----------



## peppers90

*thimp* I figured you would pick the Lotus! I could just tell by your posting it was in your heart!!  It looks lovely on you and CONGRATS on your statement ring~~


----------



## thimp

Thank you, peppers90, ouija board, bluemoon123, sin vergüenza, ALLinTHEbag, Vintage Leather, texasgirliegirl , neenabengal , dialv , Smoothoprter , perleegirl , kim_mac, Bethc , pond23 , sugar20 , kohl_mascara !


----------



## G&Smommy

ouija board said:


> I was told 16 weeks, also, for my Frivole earrings, but they came in today after only about 2 months wait.  I'm still waiting to hear if I get a GC since my SA was told that VCA was included but not anymore. Congrats on the Magic pendant! It's a really nice sized pendant; I almost prefer it over the vintage sized pendants.
> 
> Thimp, GREAT choice! The Lotus ring looks stunning on you!


 
Thanks, ouija board!  I am really excited!  The SA thought it would be less than 16 weeks so hopefully I will have it before Christmas!


----------



## wantitneedit

yay thimp, so happy for you!  Enjoy!!!
congrats to all others on your purchases.  Love love love this thread!


----------



## popikna

fromparis said:


> The 5 motifs bracelet in WG and MOP is 2400 in Paris.
> I guess the price is the same for YG...


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the Kelly!!
It is an iconic piece that will bring you a lot of joy for years and years...it will never go out of style.
I think a few pieces of VCA is nice..again, the iconic pieces like the vintage alhambra line...
For me, it's a matter of what is available, and when.
You need the kelly.....





kohl_mascara said:


> I've been on the H forum lately. I've been contemplating my first Kelly purchase. . .but then I thought, for the price of the purse, I could get one (or two) pieces from VCA. How does one choose between the two? How do you choose?? Help? Haha.


----------



## Brennamom

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, ouija board! I am really excited! The SA thought it would be less than 16 weeks so hopefully I will have it before Christmas!


 
What is it about 16 weeks and Christmas that just made my blood run cold.....


----------



## Florasun

kohl_mascara said:


> I've been on the H forum lately.  I've been contemplating my first Kelly purchase. . .but then I thought, for the price of the purse, I could get one (or two) pieces from VCA.  How does one choose between the two? How do you choose?? Help? Haha.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the Kelly!!
> It is an iconic piece that will bring you a lot of joy for years and years...it will never go out of style.
> I think a few pieces of VCA is nice..again, the iconic pieces like the vintage alhambra line...
> For me, it's a matter of what is available, and when.
> You need the kelly.....



I would get more VCA before the price goes up even further. You can always pick up a pre-loved kelly at a decent price.


----------



## bluemoon123

darkangel07760 said:


> MOP is somewhat durable.  From what I have learned, it is best not to wear it while swimming or bathing/showering.  However, it is good to wear it often, as the natural oils in your skin keep the MOP's lustre nice and pretty!
> Hope that helps.


 
Darkangel,  you so much for the tips. Good to know that the natural oil from the skin will keep MOP's lustre pretty. I will wear it often.


----------



## darkangel07760

bluemoon123 said:


> Darkangel,  you so much for the tips. Good to know that the natural oil from the skin will keep MOP's lustre pretty. I will wear it often.


 
You are very welcome.  VCA is so pricey, we need to take extra good care of it!


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> A malachite sweet bracelet would be a dream. I was in love with the limited edition malachite necklace on here but knew I couldn't get it so I bought the Jean Sclumberger malachite egg pendant from Tiffany's.


 
I second a malchite sweet!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> NM San Francisco.  I just called and was told I would get the GC with the purchase.  I was told the same when I was in the store browsing on Sunday.


 
Sigh.  I was hoping to have today off, but no luck.  Of course, I have tomorrow off, which doesn't help me with the NM special...


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> So excited!  I just ordered my first VCA piece through NM.  I am getting the Magic Pendant in MOP and white gold.  I have tried this on so many times and really should have purchased it (and others) before the increase.  Oh well, at least I get a GC with the purchase.  I hope to be able to get matching earrings and the 6-motif necklace next.  Now the waiting begins, though, since the item isn't in stock and has to be special ordered.  Anyone have experience with special orders through NM?  They told me up to 16 weeks, but it could be sooner.



Congratulations!  I have the magic MOP pendant in white gold too and absolutely Love it!  The 6 motif necklace is totally to die for!


----------



## burberryprncess

Brennamom said:


> What is it about 16 weeks and Christmas that just made my blood run cold.....



16 weeks is about right for special order.  My 10 motif onyx necklace is supposed to arrive within 4 months, which is equivalent to 16 weeks.


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> I would get more VCA before the price goes up even further. You can always pick up a pre-loved kelly at a decent price.



So true! VCA's prices are increasing at an incredible rate.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ That is crazy D! Completely unacceptable for a luxury goods company. Keep us updated!


 Hey sweets! I should have my bracelet today.

I have used Beth's SA and she is great and worked it out for me. 
Now I can finally wear it. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

I just got my bracelet! It is 8 am. Yay. They overnighted it to me and I love it so much. 
I want another bracelet. I want Turquoise! 

This is why I have been avoiding this thread!
Thimp Happy 40th! What a nice gift to yourself!


----------



## sjunky13

Oh and about MOP. My SA said they come from water and it is fine to get them wet and what not.
They say no water on pearls because of the strings.


----------



## Brennamom

burberryprncess said:


> 16 weeks is about right for special order.  My 10 motif onyx necklace is supposed to arrive within 4 months, which is equivalent to 16 weeks.



No, I just meant I'M NOT READY!!!! (for x-mas that is. Gotta get kid back to school first)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bluemoon123 said:


> My SA sent me text message when I was on the way home, and I could not wait to share with you all that he got GC for my VCA order finally.
> 
> Thank you for the tips/info.


YAY!!  Congrats!!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Oh and about MOP. My SA said they come from water and it is fine to get them wet and what not.
> They say no water on pearls because of the strings.


 
Yes!  I forgot to mention that.  I think it is the harsh soaps, detergents, and chemicals that ruin it, right?


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I just got my bracelet! It is 8 am. Yay. They overnighted it to me and I love it so much.
> I want another bracelet. I want Turquoise!
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding this thread!
> Thimp Happy 40th! What a nice gift to yourself!


 
Will you be showing us pics of your bracelet?  Very excited to see it!


----------



## Smoothoprter

sjunky13 said:


> I just got my bracelet! It is 8 am. Yay. They overnighted it to me and I love it so much.
> I want another bracelet. I want Turquoise!
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding this thread!


 
That's great D!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations! I have the magic MOP pendant in white gold too and absolutely Love it! The 6 motif necklace is totally to die for!


 
Thanks!  I think it will be a great everyday piece.  Of course, now I want matching earrings, bracelet, 6-motif - the list goes on and on!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sjunky13 said:


> I just got my bracelet! It is 8 am. Yay. They overnighted it to me and I love it so much.
> I want another bracelet. I want Turquoise!
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding this thread!
> Thimp Happy 40th! What a nice gift to yourself!



Congrats! That is an early delivery. I am usually waiting all day. 
Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I think it will be a great everyday piece.  Of course, now I want matching earrings, bracelet, 6-motif - the list goes on and on!


Once you start with a piece, they seem to snowball from there.


----------



## peppers90

Yay!! *Sjunky* so happy for you


----------



## bluemoon123

Hello, me again come to get your input. My SA is working on get an extender to add on 16" 10-motif necklace for me. He found out that anything more than two inches would require approval from VCA. havs anyone successfully got a FREE entender longer than 2 inches from NM? If ther eis no chance, I just get 2 inches then. make another longer one with local jeweler later. TIA.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Once you start with a piece, they seem to snowball from there.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Once you start with a piece, they seem to snowball from there.


 
Certainly seems that way!


----------



## Hermesaholic

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes!  I forgot to mention that.  I think it is the harsh soaps, detergents, and chemicals that ruin it, right?



yes and perfume


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Once you start with a piece, they seem to *snowball* from there.



more like an avalanche!


----------



## bluemoon123

bluemoon123 said:


> Hello, me again come to get your input. My SA is working on get an extender to add on 16" 10-motif necklace for me. He found out that anything more than two inches would require approval from VCA. havs anyone successfully got a FREE entender longer than 2 inches from NM? If ther eis no chance, I just get 2 inches then. make another longer one with local jeweler later. TIA.


 
Ok I decided to add 2-inch chain on the necklace without going to VAC for approval, and will take a month to get it back. 
But I forgot to ask to add the chain to one end of the necklace, so that in case I am getting more ( i hope not ), I can still chain them together with equal spacing to wear as one necklace. Do you think it needs instruction like this? I think VCA should know what to do for its clients, right?


----------



## bluemoon123

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Once you start with a piece, they seem to snowball from there.


 
Very true. I may have to stay away from this thread for a while. 

Thanks agin for your tip, ALLinTHEbag, I had my SA to call around yesterday. He works in desginer handbag, not in jewelry department. But I usually order my stuff from him  --bags, skin care products, jewelry ...great guy to work with.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bluemoon123 said:


> Very true. I may have to stay away from this thread for a while.
> 
> Thanks agin for your tip, ALLinTHEbag, I had my SA to call around yesterday. He works in desginer handbag, not in jewelry department. But I usually order my stuff from him  --bags, skin care products, jewelry ...great guy to work with.



I am glad it worked out. Sometimes we have to nudge them a little.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> more like an avalanche!


SO true!! :help:watch out!!!  Here it comes!


----------



## kim_mac

bluemoon123 said:


> Ok I decided to add 2-inch chain on the necklace without going to VAC for approval, and will take a month to get it back.
> But I forgot to ask to add the chain to one end of the necklace, so that in case I am getting more ( i hope not ), I can still chain them together with equal spacing to wear as one necklace. Do you think it needs instruction like this? I think VCA should know what to do for its clients, right?



I would be very clear with my instructions so there isn't any confusion. Peace of mind and could save a lot of hassle.


----------



## beachy10

bluemoon123 said:


> Hello, me again come to get your input. My SA is working on get an extender to add on 16" 10-motif necklace for me. He found out that anything more than two inches would require approval from VCA. havs anyone successfully got a FREE entender longer than 2 inches from NM? If ther eis no chance, I just get 2 inches then. make another longer one with local jeweler later. TIA.



I have only gotten 2 inches for free but they lengthen throughout the motifs, not in the back. You could get that done and then take to your jeweler to put an extender on the back if you want it even longer.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> yes and perfume



Yes! Perfume definitely would ruin it. I am concerned about my moisturizer. I put it on my neck as well as my face. Being that it is a necklace, I try to not get any on it, but does anyone know if I should be concerned or not?


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes!  I forgot to mention that.  I think it is the harsh soaps, detergents, and chemicals that ruin it, right?


 She said mild soap was fine.


darkangel07760 said:


> Will you be showing us pics of your bracelet?  Very excited to see it!


 Yes. I will take pics. 


Smoothoprter said:


> That's great D!


 Yay. More stuff! haha


ALLinTHEbag said:


> Congrats! That is an early delivery. I am usually waiting all day.
> Cannot wait to see it!


 Yes, 8am was a nice surprise!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> SO true!! :help:watch out!!!  Here it comes!




its like a strange forcefield


----------



## thimp

wantitneedit said:


> yay thimp, so happy for you!  Enjoy!!!
> congrats to all others on your purchases.  Love love love this thread!



Thank you, *wantitneedit*!


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> I just got my bracelet! It is 8 am. Yay. They overnighted it to me and I love it so much.
> I want another bracelet. I want Turquoise!
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding this thread!
> Thimp Happy 40th! What a nice gift to yourself!



Thank you, *sjunky13*! I think this thread should have a warning attached to it. Dangerous indeed!


----------



## sin vergüenza

My SA also said "mild soap" to clean MOP. That begs the question...

So what is considered mild soap? Baby shampoo? Ivory dishwashing soap?


----------



## Florasun

I am thinking about getting this bangle to stack with my 5 motif bracelet.  





Unless I decide to get the frivole earrings before the price goes up. But I can't decide on white gold with single diamond, or white gold pave - which I can't afford anyway. See, that is why this thread is so confusing. I need a degree in statistics and economics to help me decide.


----------



## dialv

I love the bangle it would look great beside the 5 motif.


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> I second a malchite sweet!!!


The Boca Raton boutique has the malachite 10 Motif..my SA told me about it today because I was asking if they had any limited edition pieces before I decided on what my next purchase would be.   I think that is an amazing find and a good purchase what do you ladies think?


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> I am thinking about getting this bangle to stack with my 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I decide to get the frivole earrings before the price goes up. But I can't decide on white gold with single diamond, or white gold pave - which I can't afford anyway. See, that is why this thread is so confusing. I need a degree in statistics and economics to help me decide.



What a gorgeous bangle! Is it VCA?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Phish Lala said:


> The Boca Raton boutique has the malachite 10 Motif..my SA told me about it today because I was asking if they had any limited edition pieces before I decided on what my next purchase would be.   I think that is an amazing find and a good purchase what do you ladies think?



is it all malachite or the alternating malachite and gold?


----------



## Florasun

dialv said:


> I love the bangle it would look great beside the 5 motif.





thimp said:


> What a gorgeous bangle! Is it VCA?



thanks! always good to get second opinions  it is from Armenta. It's very delicate looking IRL so it doesn't overpower the VCA, and the quatrefoil design compliments the alhambra motif. My SA is bringing in a larger size for me, but by the time it gets here I may have spent my allowance on more VCA :shame:


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> The Boca Raton boutique has the malachite 10 Motif..my SA told me about it today because I was asking if they had any limited edition pieces before I decided on what my next purchase would be.   I think that is an amazing find and a good purchase what do you ladies think?


 
I love the malachite, if you can afford it, then get it.


----------



## bluemoon123

kim_mac said:


> I would be very clear with my instructions so there isn't any confusion. Peace of mind and could save a lot of hassle.


 
True. Thanks.


----------



## bluemoon123

beachy10 said:


> I have only gotten 2 inches for free but they lengthen throughout the motifs, not in the back. You could get that done and then take to your jeweler to put an extender on the back if you want it even longer.


 
yes, I want it longer, so plan to have a local jeweler make a removable 4" extender. 

Do they lengthen throughout the motifs by default? or it's per your request or instruction? Thanks.


----------



## ShyShy

Ladies... does anyone know if the frivole range come in plain WG?


----------



## vancleef fan

ShyShy said:


> Ladies... does anyone know if the frivole range come in plain WG?


 
As far as I know, wg  comes only with pave diamonds


----------



## Phish Lala

ShyShy said:


> Ladies... does anyone know if the frivole range come in plain WG?


Yes it does I saw a pic the other day that my SA sent me. But there are no LG Frivole Earrings only SM. I'm becoming quite the expert pretty fast


----------



## Phish Lala

Hermesaholic said:


> is it all malachite or the alternating malachite and gold?


Alternating, which I think is great because then it isn't too overbearing. The SA sent me a pic of one of her customer wearing it with a turquoise 20 Motif was stunning and something I would never think of pairing together till I saw it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Phish Lala said:


> Alternating, which I think is great because then it isn't too overbearing. The SA sent me a pic of one of her customer wearing it with a turquoise 20 Motif was stunning and something I would never think of pairing together till I saw it.




wow that sounds amazing


----------



## dialv

Hi Phish Lala, what is the price of the malachite 10 motif it is such a beautiful piece.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

dialv said:


> Hi Phish Lala, what is the price of the malachite 10 motif it is such a beautiful piece.



It was 8250 in July. I bought mine from the naples boutique that had it brought in from Boca. I guess they had two? Grab it before it is gone. I LOVE mine!


----------



## Brennamom

phish lala said:


> alternating, which i think is great because then it isn't too overbearing. The sa sent me a pic of one of her customer wearing it with a turquoise 20 motif was stunning and something i would never think of pairing together till i saw it.




Phish - GETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGETITGET IT!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

UGH - just heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words. 

TWO within six months???   So not impressed. 

Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!): 

Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs... 

The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond

She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!


----------



## Brennamom

surfergirljen said:


> UGH - just heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words.
> 
> *TWO within six months???   So not impressed. *
> 
> Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!):
> 
> Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs...
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> 
> She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!



That's it.  Avatar changed!  Time to find a new obsession (but still drool lustfully over everyone else's gorgies!)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

surfergirljen said:


> UGH - just heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words.
> 
> TWO within six months???   So not impressed.
> 
> Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!):
> 
> Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs...
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> 
> She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!



That is why she emailed me!! She has not called me yet. **sigh**


----------



## thimp

surfergirljen said:


> UGH - j*ust heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. *She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words.
> 
> TWO within six months???   So not impressed.
> 
> Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!):
> 
> Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs...
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> 
> She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!



Yes. As I posted before, my SA also confirmed that there will be another price increase on October 1st, at least 10%, across all the lines. They had confirmed it in a meeting. And yes, they were also instructed not to informed the customers of this price increase.


----------



## dialv

AllinTHEbag, it was your malachite that I saw and it is so beautiful. I ordered my vintage 10 motif mop back in July so I know I can't get this one but whoever gets it is one lucky girl.


----------



## Junkenpo

The pink gold alhambra line is going to be a hammered look?  How does that work? 

I'm sad that they went ahead with the increase.  That's just greed.. it's only the difference between lots of profit and obscene profit, i bet. 

what size is the christmas pendant?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

My special order from December arrived. Well, one of them anyway....


----------



## sin vergüenza

Junkenpo said:


> *The pink gold alhambra line is going to be a hammered look? How does that work? *
> 
> I'm sad that they went ahead with the increase. That's just greed.. it's only the difference between lots of profit and obscene profit, i bet.
> 
> what size is the christmas pendant?


 

Isn't this the pink gold Alhambra pendant now up on Betterridge?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Here she is.....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19718798 said:
			
		

> Isn't this the pink gold Alhambra pendant now up on Betterridge?



Think that is a leftover from the breast cancer pendant that was offered.


----------



## sin vergüenza

surfergirljen said:


> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Will this be a vintage Alhambra sized motif? Anyone know the price perchance?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

dialv said:


> AllinTHEbag, it was your malachite that I saw and it is so beautiful. I ordered my vintage 10 motif mop back in July so I know I can't get this one but whoever gets it is one lucky girl.


Thank you!! I just heard the price increase was on SOME things. Alhambra, most likely. The lucky line may be spared. Odd, because that line has a lot of elements to it that would cost more but it is not as popular.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Think that is a leftover from the breast cancer pendant that was offered.


 
Thanks! It does look sort of "hammered". Maybe the new one won't be much different.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19718833 said:
			
		

> surfergirljen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Will this be a vintage Alhambra sized motif? Anyone know the price perchance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be the vintage sized. Not the magic sized.
Click to expand...


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....


 
Adorable! And well worth the wait. Esp love the little butterfly!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ thank you. It was the longest wait ever. I wish I could capture the coloration in the gray mop. Just beautiful.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....




And this is why I stay!  Sooo gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....



Very pretty!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Very pretty!





Brennamom said:


> And this is why I stay!  Sooo gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you!!  I was beginning to wonder if it would make it here before the NEXT increase. Yikes! It is so much prettier IRL. The gray MOP has so many colors. It is just amazing. I keep staring at it.


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My special order from December arrived. Well, one of them anyway....



Love it!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....


 
Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....



Very pretty!


----------



## G&Smommy

I got some good news on my order - another NM had the Magic MOP pendant in stock and it is on its way to my local store!  I should be able to pick it up next week!  

And, since I am crazy, I also purchased the 6-motif Magic necklace in yellow gold.  I was thinking of getting it in the white gold since most of my jewelry is platinum but in looking at pictures, I really like the contrast in the colors with the yellow gold.  Hopefully it is a good choice for me and it will still mix well with my platinum pieces.  

I need to get an extension, though, so it may be a few weeks before I can pick it up.  How long does it usually take to get a 2-inch extension through NM?  Do they usually make a removable piece or add length onto the necklace?  I told the SA I want to be able to wear it at either 16 or 18 inches.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sounds gorgeous!!
I have that 20 motif...please don't tempt me....




Phish Lala said:


> Alternating, which I think is great because then it isn't too overbearing. The SA sent me a pic of one of her customer wearing it with a turquoise 20 Motif was stunning and something I would never think of pairing together till I saw it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I wish they offered a grey MOP in the vintage alhambra line.....
I would be SO 




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you!! I was beginning to wonder if it would make it here before the NEXT increase. Yikes! It is so much prettier IRL. The gray MOP has so many colors. It is just amazing. I keep staring at it.


----------



## Florasun

surfergirljen said:


> UGH - just heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words.
> 
> TWO within six months???   So not impressed.
> 
> Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!):
> 
> Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs...
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> 
> She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!



Thanks for the intel! That gives me another few weeks of obsessing about what to buy next, LOL!


----------



## peppers90

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....




Congrats AiTB!!  Love the butterfly and grey mop is
soooo pretty!!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> UGH - just heard from my SA (she said it was on the down low and "they're not supposed to tell their customers") that there definitely is ANOTHER price increase coming in October. She didn't say how much and I didn't ask b/c I'm just too annoyed for words.
> 
> TWO within six months???   So not impressed.
> 
> Other news (in case you hadn't heard already!):
> 
> Pink Gold alhambra hammered gold line is coming out this fall... this includes the sweet, vintage sized, and I'm guessing 10 and 20 motifs...
> 
> The Limited Edition Christmas pendant is Pink Gold + Carnelian + centre diamond
> 
> She believes the breast cancer offering this year will be pink gold and MOP earrings... which might be hard to pass up!! Darn it!!!


 
Aw jeez, really?  I am sad about the price increase.  Dang.  I wonder if the pink gold sweet line will be coming out before the price increase?  I would love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## sbelle

*ALLinTHEbag*-- this is lovely!  So incredible!  Is it a necklace or bracelet?  I couldn't resist including your picture again!!!









This white gold byzantine alhambra (without the lovely charms) is the special order necklace that I ordered in March. I talked to NM about my order last week (they are hoping it will be here by the end of August) and they said that Paris just told them that the design was being rested and not to order any more of them!


----------



## ghoztz

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....



love love love your Byzantine Alhambra Link Bracelet with those beautiful charms!!  i especially love your Papillon!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*-- this is lovely!  So incredible!  Is it a necklace or bracelet?  I couldn't resist including your picture again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This white gold byzantine alhambra (without the lovely charms) is the special order necklace that I ordered in March. I talked to NM about my order last week (they are hoping it will be here by the end of August) and they said that Paris just told them that the design was being rested and not to order any more of them!



I love this so much!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*-- this is lovely!  So incredible!  Is it a necklace or bracelet?  I couldn't resist including your picture again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This white gold byzantine alhambra (without the lovely charms) is the special order necklace that I ordered in March. I talked to NM about my order last week (they are hoping it will be here by the end of August) and they said that Paris just told them that the design was being rested and not to order any more of them!



oh wow I missed this! It's gorgeous! Congrats *AITB*!
*Sbelle *- have you decided on which frivole earclips you want?


----------



## dialv

Gorgeous piece AiTB. Love the butterfly.


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here she is.....



Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## burberryprncess

Ladies,

Will VCA or NM do special order 5 motif bracelet?  The standard length is 7 1/2" but I need 6 1/2" and don't want to have to resize.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I got some good news on my order - another NM had the Magic MOP pendant in stock and it is on its way to my local store!  I should be able to pick it up next week!
> 
> And, since I am crazy, I also purchased the 6-motif Magic necklace in yellow gold.  I was thinking of getting it in the white gold since most of my jewelry is platinum but in looking at pictures, I really like the contrast in the colors with the yellow gold.  Hopefully it is a good choice for me and it will still mix well with my platinum pieces.
> 
> I need to get an extension, though, so it may be a few weeks before I can pick it up.  How long does it usually take to get a 2-inch extension through NM?  Do they usually make a removable piece or add length onto the necklace?  I told the SA I want to be able to wear it at either 16 or 18 inches.  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



Congratulations on both pieces!  The magic line is gorgeous!  Personally, I would buy a removable extender, this way you get the necklace sooner and only have to wait for the extender to come.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations on both pieces! The magic line is gorgeous! Personally, I would buy a removable extender, this way you get the necklace sooner and only have to wait for the extender to come.


 
Thanks!  NM told me they can't do a removable extender, they had to send the necklace back to VCA to have the 2-inch extender put on.  They thought it would take about 3 weeks, which is not too bad considering I was ready to wait up to 16 weeks for the Magic pendant that turned out to be in stock.  It gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## thimp

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Will VCA or NM do special order 5 motif bracelet?  The standard length is 7 1/2" but I need 6 1/2" and don't want to have to resize.



I think it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## pond23

Your special order is gorgeous *ALLinTHEbag*! I LOVE the grey MOP! If they ever offered Vintage Alhambra pieces in grey mop, I'd be dead.


----------



## Hermesaholic

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Will VCA or NM do special order 5 motif bracelet?  The standard length is 7 1/2" but I need 6 1/2" and don't want to have to resize.




yes


----------



## kat99

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Will VCA or NM do special order 5 motif bracelet?  The standard length is 7 1/2" but I need 6 1/2" and don't want to have to resize.



Yes they can - but it can take forever, just a warning....I had a special order in for a certain size Perlee bangle and in the end it was going to take so long that I dropped it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would love to see that photo of the customer wearing the turquoise with the malachite...




Phish Lala said:


> Alternating, which I think is great because then it isn't too overbearing. The SA sent me a pic of one of her customer wearing it with a turquoise 20 Motif was stunning and something I would never think of pairing together till I saw it.


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me with my decision. In the end, I opted for the ring now, and the pendant later down the road. I already have 2 VCA necklaces. I needed a VCA ring. I also wanted to enter my 40th with a little something special.



Congratulations thimp! I'm so happy for you! It looks perfect on your hand! Enjoy!!!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> *Sbelle *- have you decided on which frivole earclips you want?



I keep going back and forth, but I think I have decided on the plain white gold.






I already own the white gold diamond pave vintage alhambra and I am thinking that the white gold frivole with diamonds are similar look.  I know the shapes are very different, but they are both sparkly white gold.













What did you decide????


----------



## angelicdust

Hey ladies!  Heads up that effective Oct, VCA will be taking 12% price increase in Canada.
From the way that my sales had talked it, it seemed like it would impact North America

I'm not sure what the details are... (i.e. if pricing is across the lineup, only select lines, disproportionate increase on any items, etc)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too!!!



pond23 said:


> Your special order is gorgeous *ALLinTHEbag*! I LOVE the grey MOP! If they ever offered Vintage Alhambra pieces in grey mop, I'd be dead.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello wonderful VCA friends,
Can you please share your thoughts on the new vintage alhambra all yellow gold necklace?  I understand there are some subtle changes.....  
Thank you


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think I have decided on the plain white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the white gold diamond pave vintage alhambra and I am thinking that the white gold frivole with diamonds are similar look.  I know the shapes are very different, but they are both sparkly white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you decide????



Pave frivole earrings. So dainty and pretty. They are on my wishlist.


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> Congratulations thimp! I'm so happy for you! It looks perfect on your hand! Enjoy!!!



Thank you, *geminigal1*! I'm still in love with how beautiful the pave frivole ring looks on you. Because of you, that ring is on my wishlist.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think I have decided on the plain white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the white gold diamond pave vintage alhambra and I am thinking that the white gold frivole with diamonds are similar look.  I know the shapes are very different, but they are both sparkly white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you decide????



I think you are making the right decision! If you already have the diamond pave alhambra (love!) then the white-gold frivole would be a great "every-day" pair of earrings. 

I went back to NM today (and my SA confirmed an October price increase but didn't say on what or how much). I tried on the WG frivole again, but she didn't have the pave frivole, just a pave ring, which I held up to my ear and pretended was an earring. I really love them - and since I don't have any big diamond earrings (just some teensy studs) I am thinking I will go with the pave. However, they also had a pair of small round pave earrings with a teensy diamond dangle.  My SA said they were new and she couldn't find the name of them. They are about half the price of the frivole, and almost as cute. My DF who was shopping with me today really liked them - she thought they were more classic than the frivole. I will try to find a pic of the round ones.


----------



## Florasun

I took this screen shot - I believe these are the ones I tried on:




They are pretty and unusual.


----------



## sbelle

^Beautiful!


----------



## ghoztz

Florasun said:


> I took this screen shot - I believe these are the ones I tried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty and unusual.



while the pave frivole is classic, this one is a total beauty.  it is something different.  go for it!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello wonderful VCA friends,
> Can you please share your thoughts on the new vintage alhambra all yellow gold necklace?  I understand there are some subtle changes.....
> Thank you



When I was in the boutique last weekI asked to see the new gold.  I own necklaces and a bracelet of the old and had been thinking about getting the new earrings.  

I didn't have my old with me to compare side by side.  The thing I noticed the most was that the new gold clover width --maybe I should say depth-- is different.  It s less, which to me made if feel less substantial.  I think though the SA told me the gold weight is the same.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Sbelle.
When I looked at the pieces they seemed more flat...although I have only seen photos of the older version.  BTW- my SA did confirm another price increase....
While I love the brand and have collected a few pieces, this is a huge turn off....


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Sbelle.
> When I looked at the pieces they seemed more flat...although I have only seen photos of the older version.  BTW- my SA did confirm another price increase....
> While I love the brand and have collected a few pieces, *this is a huge turn off*....



Absolutely! A few more pieces, and I'm done with VCA. LOL. Hmmm, isn't that what addicts say to themselves...


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Absolutely! A few more pieces, and I'm done with VCA. LOL.* Hmmm, isn't that what addicts say to themselves...*



 LOL! Yes!  "just one more necklace and pair of earrings and I'm done.  Oh, wait - I need a bracelet.  And diamond earrings - I need some diamonds. :wondering Then I'm done. Oh malchite ush:- I want a piece in malachite, so don't forget that... "


----------



## Hermesaholic

someone with new and old vintage alhambra should compare the motifs --including the depth


----------



## texasgirliegirl

YES!!!!
we are all confirmed addicts and probably need some sort of 12 step program...LOL.
At least this addiction makes one look prettier...




thimp said:


> Absolutely! A few more pieces, and I'm done with VCA. LOL. Hmmm, isn't that what addicts say to themselves...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would really love to see the comparison.....
Why change a classic?......



Hermesaholic said:


> someone with new and old vintage alhambra should compare the motifs --including the depth


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would really love to see the comparison.....
> Why change a classic?......



greed is my opinion but another option is to keep counterfeiters on their toes


----------



## Lharding

I'm in Naples, FL....getting ready to pick up my YG 20 motif MOP!


----------



## thimp

Lharding said:


> I'm in Naples, FL....getting ready to pick up my YG 20 motif MOP!



Congratulations! It's a gorgeous and classic combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How exciting!
Such a beautiful piece.....




Lharding said:


> I'm in Naples, FL....getting ready to pick up my YG 20 motif MOP!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow.
I have never seen any counterfeits...just really BAD copies..in bright colors or with extra petals.....
I have noticed a few other moms around school with the (old) gold pieces on.  They looked darker...the new pieces seem a bit brighter, if this makes any sense...perhaps because the ARE new..hahaha.
One SA told me that the older version was harder to keep clean..
I feel thankful that I don't already have a 10 motif in the old gold because it would be frustrating to be unable to purchase another one to wear as a 20.
Yesterday I swooned over the tigers eye...
I really need to stop looking.  At least until after my MOP pieces are in.
Crazy.




Hermesaholic said:


> greed is my opinion but another option is to keep counterfeiters on their toes


----------



## Florasun

Lharding said:


> I'm in Naples, FL....getting ready to pick up my YG 20 motif MOP!



How exciting! Please share some modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> I have never seen any counterfeits...just really BAD copies..in bright colors or with extra petals.....
> I have noticed a few other moms around school with the (old) gold pieces on.  They looked darker...the new pieces seem a bit brighter, if this makes any sense...perhaps because the ARE new..hahaha.
> One SA told me that the older version was harder to keep clean..
> I feel thankful that I don't already have a 10 motif in the old gold because it would be frustrating to be unable to purchase another one to wear as a 20.
> Yesterday I swooned over the tigers eye...
> I really need to stop looking.  At least until after my MOP pieces are in.
> Crazy.




there are copies everywhere


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> ...the new pieces seem a bit brighter, if this makes any sense...perhaps because the ARE new..hahaha.



The SA who showed me the new design vintage alhambra yellow gold piece did say that the gold was brighter-- I forgot until you mentioned it!

I recently send my some of my yellow gold vintage alhambra pieces (old design) to the workshop to have them polished and when they were returned they looked much, much brighter.  I didn't realize how dark they had gotten.


----------



## Lharding

Florasun said:


> How exciting! Please share some modeling pics when you get it!



I am very excited!  It will be a little longer until I will have it to wear.  While trying it on, I decided to have the complimentary 2 inches added.  ETA unknown due to the VCA holiday.



thimp said:


> Congratulations! It's a gorgeous and classic combo!



Thank you!  Seeing the YG MOP for the first time was lots of fun.  DH thought it was gorgeous too!



texasgirliegirl said:


> How exciting!
> Such a beautiful piece.....



Thank you!  I was warned about the approaching October price increase.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow this is so nuts.  I am SO glad we all keep in touch on this forum, because I would have unwittingly paid too much for my VCA.  ANOTHER price increase in October is sad, very sad.  
It is pretty much forcing me to buy another piece.  THIS piece was supposed to be for my birthday, lol!  
I am going to think it over.  I know I can put it on my credit card, but, I don't want to be forced to buy something for the sake of beating the price increase. 
However... I can already feel the tension building up in my mind... Looking over how much they have already increased, knowing how much more they are going to increase...
It's maddening, isn't it?


----------



## Hermesaholic

i cant help thinking VCA is doing very badly business wise right now or they wouldnt be resorting to price increases to goose business


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can't imagine another in the range of 23% (or more) within three months.....
....unless they are trying to make their jewelry completely unaffordable for most of their loyal customers.
Doesn't seem like a very bright marketing strategy.





darkangel07760 said:


> Wow this is so nuts. I am SO glad we all keep in touch on this forum, because I would have unwittingly paid too much for my VCA. ANOTHER price increase in October is sad, very sad.
> It is pretty much forcing me to buy another piece. THIS piece was supposed to be for my birthday, lol!
> I am going to think it over. I know I can put it on my credit card, but, I don't want to be forced to buy something for the sake of beating the price increase.
> However... I can already feel the tension building up in my mind... Looking over how much they have already increased, knowing how much more they are going to increase...
> It's maddening, isn't it?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't imagine another in the range of 23% (or more) within three months.....
> ....unless they are trying to make their jewelry completely unaffordable for most of their loyal customers.
> Doesn't seem like a very bright marketing strategy.



I think this next one will be 10-12%.


----------



## radio_shrink

I think they are doing a price increase due to the huge increase in the price of gold. Since the last increase, the price of gold has increased by over $250 per ounce.


----------



## Hermesaholic

radio_shrink said:


> I think they are doing a price increase due to the huge increase in the price of gold. Since the last increase, the price of gold has increased by over $250 per ounce.




not a chance:  they buy huge quantities of gold in advance locking in their costs.  they use the price increases in materials to use as an excuse


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is VCA's way of moving merchandise...a "reverse sale".
When Neimans does it, they reduce prices and buyers RUSH in to get great deals...
When VCA does it, they INCREASE prices...so buyers RUSH out to get great deals ( pre-increase).....
We're Crazy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well, all I can say about this is that I am very happy to have placed an order before the July 1st increase, although I won't be surprised if my pieces don't arrive before the next price increase.
I probably won't be purchasing anything else for a while....




thimp said:


> I think this next one will be 10-12%.


----------



## radio_shrink

Hermesaholic said:


> not a chance:  they buy huge quantities of gold in advance locking in their costs.  they use the price increases in materials to use as an excuse



I can't believe companies are so greedy! It turns me off from purchasing from them...

Is the October price increase confirmed for the US? It seems so soon! I wonder if there will ever be a point where people will just stop purchasing because the prices are just astronomical? The prices are getting to the point of becoming absolutely outrageous (for me at least). Almost 15k for a 20 motif MOP necklace is insane...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes...confirmed in the US, although my SA does not know which lines will be most affected.
I completely agree....while I feel thankful to have a few pieces already, I will not be purchasing as much...
I feel pretty angry right now...and would rather buy two more Kelly bags for that kind of money.




radio_shrink said:


> I can't believe companies are so greedy! It turns me off from purchasing from them...
> 
> Is the October price increase confirmed for the US? It seems so soon! I wonder if there will ever be a point where people will just stop purchasing because the prices are just astronomical? The prices are getting to the point of becoming absolutely outrageous (for me at least). Almost 15k for a 20 motif MOP necklace is insane...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody ever thought about the true cost of the raw materials required to produce a necklace...using the 20 motif MOP as an example.
MOP is not a rare item...neither is gold.  Yes, the alhambra design is coveted, gorgeous, hand made,etc...but I am referring to the true cost/value of the pieces.
Yes, I absolutely  the pieces I have....but WOW.  Think about it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just imagine the turquoise ....or the diamond pave....!!!
I have the 20 motif turquoise but that was purchased before the past price hike.




radio_shrink said:


> I can't believe companies are so greedy! It turns me off from purchasing from them...
> 
> Is the October price increase confirmed for the US? It seems so soon! I wonder if there will ever be a point where people will just stop purchasing because the prices are just astronomical? The prices are getting to the point of becoming absolutely outrageous (for me at least). Almost 15k for a 20 motif MOP necklace is insane...


----------



## G&Smommy

I am just curious how other MOP owners deal with the no chemicals/lotion/perfume issue.  I just bought two Magic pieces - the single Motif MOP WG and the 6-motif.  I usually wear both perfume and lotion.  Obviously, I would not apply either while wearing the necklaces or put the necklaces on directly after application, but how long should I wait after applying?  Or is it better to just not use perfume/lotion near my chest and neck at all when wearing these pieces?  Thanks!


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> I am just curious how other MOP owners deal with the no chemicals/lotion/perfume issue.  I just bought two Magic pieces - the single Motif MOP WG and the 6-motif.  I usually wear both perfume and lotion.  Obviously, I would not apply either while wearing the necklaces or put the necklaces on directly after application, but how long should I wait after applying?  Or is it better to just not use perfume/lotion near my chest and neck at all when wearing these pieces?  Thanks!




I dont any VCA MOP so I dont know for sure but I do own south sea pearls and that is the recommendation for them so I imagine it is similar??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have learned to apply perfume to the backs of my knees...
scent rises and there is no worry about ruining precious jewelry


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks hermesaholic and texasgirliegirl!   I appreciate the input!


----------



## peppers90

Lharding said:


> I'm in Naples, FL....getting ready to pick up my YG 20 motif MOP!




Congrats!  So exciting-  let us know the status of your extension . Enjoy
the rest of your trip!!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Congrats!  So exciting-  let us know the status of your extension . Enjoy
> the rest of your trip!!



peppers90 - Thank you!  My piece is much prettier in person.  I can hardly wait for it to arrive home.


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks vancleef fan and phish lala. 

I am thinking of getting the frivole pave btf ring (I totally blame geminigal and fashion lawyer's gorgeous pics)... but fashion lawyer's pics has convinced me that a small pair of frivole earrings would be a great addition as well. Only thing is, I am not sure I can wear the frivole pave earrings in the day that much... that's why I was thinking of the plain WG instead (small size). 

But... if I get the WG frivole earrings, I'll probably find it harder down the track to justify the same pair in pave. I'd like a matching pave pair in the future but not sure I want to get them right now... 

What do you think? Should I get the WG earrings as well? 





vancleef fan said:


> As far as I know, wg  comes only with pave diamonds





Phish Lala said:


> Yes it does I saw a pic the other day that my SA sent me. But there are no LG Frivole Earrings only SM. I'm becoming quite the expert pretty fast


----------



## jm8

sbelle said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think I have decided on the plain white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the white gold diamond pave vintage alhambra and I am thinking that the white gold frivole with diamonds are similar look. I know the shapes are very different, but they are both sparkly white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you decide????


 
Will go for the plain white gold......


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Thanks vancleef fan and phish lala.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the frivole pave btf ring (I totally blame geminigal and fashion lawyer's gorgeous pics)... but fashion lawyer's pics has convinced me that a small pair of frivole earrings would be a great addition as well. Only thing is, I am not sure I can wear the frivole pave earrings in the day that much... that's why I was thinking of the plain WG instead (small size).
> 
> But... if I get the WG frivole earrings, I'll probably find it harder down the track to justify the same pair in pave. I'd like a matching pave pair in the future but not sure I want to get them right now...
> 
> What do you think? Should I get the WG earrings as well?



When in doubt, go for the diamonds.  You will not regret it. I think the diamond pave frivole earrings are perfectly fine/acceptable for daytime wear. I'm not really wow by the plain wg frivole. I think it's prettier in the yg.


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks thimp... love your lotus ring!

So, you think the earrings look better in YG? It is quite hard to judge from just pictures since we don't have a boutique here in OZ!




thimp said:


> When in doubt, go for the diamonds.  You will not regret it. I think the diamond pave frivole earrings are perfectly fine/acceptable for daytime wear. I'm not really wow by the plain wg frivole. I think it's prettier in the yg.


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Thanks thimp... love your lotus ring!
> 
> So, you think the earrings look better in YG? It is quite hard to judge from just pictures since we don't have a boutique here in OZ!



I've been a long time admire of the frivole line. I think it looks STUNNING in pave diamonds and yg. The pave goes without saying, but the yg lends a soft and feminine touch to the shape. WG is fine, but YG is GORGEOUS!! Sooo pretty! If you want wg, I would go for the pave diamonds instead.


----------



## Lharding

radio_shrink said:


> I can't believe companies are so greedy! It turns me off from purchasing from them...
> 
> Is the October price increase confirmed for the US? It seems so soon! I wonder if there will ever be a point where people will just stop purchasing because the prices are just astronomical? The prices are getting to the point of becoming absolutely outrageous (for me at least). Almost 15k for a 20 motif MOP necklace is insane...



radio_shrink - My SA confirmed, yesterday, the price increase for October.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> Love it!



Thank you! I am glad I waited on the papillon. 



G&Smommy said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!


 Thank you!



Bethc said:


> Very pretty!


 Thank you!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish they offered a grey MOP in the vintage alhambra line.....
> I would be SO


  Me too! I already asked. They only offer the gray in the modern line which I USED to own. Sadly. 



peppers90 said:


> Congrats AiTB!!  Love the butterfly and grey mop is
> soooo pretty!!


  The grey mop is even prettier IRL.



sbelle said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*-- this is lovely!  So incredible!  Is it a necklace or bracelet?  I couldn't resist including your picture again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This white gold byzantine alhambra (without the lovely charms) is the special order necklace that I ordered in March. I talked to NM about my order last week (they are hoping it will be here by the end of August) and they said that Paris just told them that the design was being rested and not to order any more of them!



It is the bracelet. I ALMOST ordered the necklace too before the last price increase. It is such a pretty design!



ghoztz said:


> love love love your Byzantine Alhambra Link Bracelet with those beautiful charms!!  i especially love your Papillon!!  thanks for sharing!


  Thank you!! 



dialv said:


> Gorgeous piece AiTB. Love the butterfly.


  Thanks! 



burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!


  Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is VCA's way of moving merchandise...a "reverse sale".
> When Neimans does it, they reduce prices and buyers RUSH in to get great deals...
> When VCA does it, they INCREASE prices...so buyers RUSH out to get great deals ( pre-increase).....
> We're Crazy


 Aren't we though? At least we are stylish crazies!


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> I'm not really wow by the plain wg frivole. I think it's prettier in the yg.



I wasn't wowed with the plain white gold either until I tried both the plain white gold and yellow gold on at the boutique.  With my coloring, the plain white gold jumped out-- a lot.  I was with my sister and both she and the SA said not to even consider the yellow gold.  The SA even went and put them away before I could say anything.

So I think some of the decision is preference but also how each looks with each individual's coloring.


----------



## sbelle

ShyShy said:


> Thanks vancleef fan and phish lala.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the frivole pave btf ring (I totally blame geminigal and fashion lawyer's gorgeous pics)... but fashion lawyer's pics has convinced me that a small pair of frivole earrings would be a great addition as well. Only thing is, I am not sure I can wear the frivole pave earrings in the day that much... that's why I was thinking of the plain WG instead (small size).
> 
> But... if I get the WG frivole earrings, I'll probably find it harder down the track to justify the same pair in pave. I'd like a matching pave pair in the future but not sure I want to get them right now...
> 
> What do you think? Should I get the WG earrings as well?




I do think you could wear the pave earrings during the day, but it is you that has to be comfortable doing it.   When spending that kind of money I think you should buy something that you are comfortable wearing often.  

If you decide you would get a lot of use out of the pave, and the cost is not an issue, I'd say go for them now.  You know the price will just keep going up  .

I am thinking about the wg frivole too and will probably get the plain white because I already have the wg pave vintage alhambra earring.

Good luck!!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^me too i had this same debate awhile ago and loved the YG plain frivole but wasn't sure if it would dull or scratch (i guess earrings it wouldn't really scratch but the pendant may since i stack necklaces sometimes etc)...

so ultimately i went with the frivole pave WG earrings and pendant and did not regret it at all...

i was also concerned at the time it was too "evening" but now i wear them during the day, to football games, traveling etc....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Exactly!!!!




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Aren't we though? At least we are stylish crazies!


----------



## sjunky13

I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts? 
I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL

I must be ill!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sjunky,
You are welcome to send that beautiful MOP bracelet to me.....LOL....
It will have good company






sjunky13 said:


> I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts?
> I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL
> 
> I must be ill!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sjunky,
> You are welcome to send that beautiful MOP bracelet to me.....LOL....
> It will have good company


 Haha. I hope the love comes back! I don't want to feel like I splurged for nothing. I did this with other jewelry and never wore it.


----------



## Brennamom

sjunky13 said:


> I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts?
> I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL
> 
> I must be ill!



I don't think you are nuts at all.  Frankly, the price increases have really turned me away from VCA.  The pieces are still beautiful and I will always LIKE to have more, but the greed and the forced exclusivity is really distasteful to me now.  While I love what I have, unless I score the lotto or they make a malachite vintage, I am happy to see what everyone else gets/wants but it won't be me....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't dispair.
VCA is so timeless and beautiful.....
Should you ever decide that you are not enjoying it, you can sell it.
At least you have it now....just imagine how much it will cost in a few years.





sjunky13 said:


> Haha. I hope the love comes back! I don't want to feel like I splurged for nothing. I did this with other jewelry and never wore it.


----------



## beachy10

I was at SF VCA this weekend and saw some lovely pieces. They had the single diamond pave Frivole ring which I have never seen (only seen it with 2 flower clusters). They also had the pave butterfly earrings for a whopping $24K. Also never seen and TDF. They had the lotus earrings and a ton of other diamond pave stuff. 

I also saw the 'new' alhambra design. The sides are flatter.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> I was at SF VCA this weekend and saw some lovely pieces. They had the single diamond pave Frivole ring which I have never seen (only seen it with 2 flower clusters). They also had the pave butterfly earrings for a whopping $24K. Also never seen and TDF. They had the lotus earrings and a ton of other diamond pave stuff.
> 
> I also saw *the 'new' alhambra design*. The sides are flatter.



so shallower?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ that it what I heard too. the depth is less.


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ that it what I heard too. the depth is less.


 
Yes and less of an obvious indentation on the sides.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I wasn't wowed with the plain white gold either until I tried both the plain white gold and yellow gold on at the boutique. With my coloring, the plain white gold jumped out-- a lot. I was with my sister and both she and the SA said not to even consider the yellow gold. The SA even went and put them away before I could say anything.
> 
> So I think some of the decision is preference but also how each looks with each individual's coloring.


 
Same with me - I love yellow gold but white gold looks so much better on me! If I'm going to wear it next to my face I will choose white gold.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts?
> 
> I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL
> 
> I must be ill!





Brennamom said:


> I don't think you are nuts at all.  Frankly, the price increases have really turned me away from VCA.  The pieces are still beautiful and I will always LIKE to have more, but the greed and the forced exclusivity is really distasteful to me now.  While I love what I have, unless I score the lotto or they make a malachite vintage, I am happy to see what everyone else gets/wants but it won't be me....



It is funny how we all jump on things when we hear "price increase coming".  A NM SA told me last week that his store had a VCA trunk show at the beginning of the year and the store had every piece imaginable.    They sold very little.  And then the few weeks before the July price increase people were going crazy to get some of the same pieces that no one had been interested in before.  

I doubt I will continue to buy much after the October price increase.  I have been lucky enough to accumulate some nice pieces, but there is a limit to what I want to pay for some things.  I know we've mentioned it here before, but this feels very much like what happened with Chanel.  I buy very little Chanel now because for me, it is no longer worth the price.


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts?
> I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL
> 
> I must be ill!


 
I think this is totally understandable - I'm starting to feel the same way about Hermes. We are taking out the anger and disgust we feel about their corporate greed on our jewelry. Sometimes I feel like a total fool for spending that much money and then running out to buy more before the next price increase. But give it time, eventually your ire will calm down and you will appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship that went into your lovely jewelry. If that doesn't happen, then you can probably sell it for a profit!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> so shallower?





ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ that it what I heard too. the depth is less.





beachy10 said:


> Yes and less of an obvious indentation on the sides.



I did not like the look of the less depth.  Although it is the same gold weight, somehow to me it felt less substantial.


----------



## restricter

Brennamom said:


> I don't think you are nuts at all.  Frankly, the price increases have really turned me away from VCA.  The pieces are still beautiful and I will always LIKE to have more,_* but the greed and the forced exclusivity is really distasteful to me now*_.  While I love what I have, unless I score the lotto or they make a malachite vintage, I am happy to see what everyone else gets/wants but it won't be me....



Isn't it though?  I'm grateful for the pieces I have but I doubt I'll be getting any more in the future.  I'll just have to enjoy watching what everyone else gets.


----------



## Brennamom

Florasun said:


> I think this is totally understandable - I'm starting to feel the *same way about Hermes*. We are taking out the anger and disgust we feel about their corporate greed on our jewelry. Sometimes I feel like a total fool for spending that much money and then running out to buy more before the next price increase. But give it time, eventually your ire will calm down and you will appreciate the beauty and craftsmanship that went into your lovely jewelry. If that doesn't happen, then you can probably sell it for a profit!



Thankfully (?) I was used to the concept before I found VCA or I'd be super  over the practice.  Not that I like it from either, but at least it wasn't as much of a shock to the system.  The price increases at H sent me straight to the resellers and that's the only way I have the silk collection that I do.  Unfortunately, VCA kept it's value second-hand MUCH better than scarves do....


----------



## restricter

^^ I think the sticking point is that the increases are now occurring more than once a year.


----------



## pond23

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have learned to apply perfume to the backs of my knees...
> scent rises and there is no worry about ruining precious jewelry


 
^ Ha ha! I think I will borrow this trick from you! I have developed a phobia of perfumes, lotions and potions because of VCA.


----------



## Brennamom

restricter said:


> ^^ I think the sticking point is that the increases are now occurring more than once a year.



Exactly!  But the "don't tell the customer" and/or "how do YOU know about the increase?" doesn't help either


----------



## Cavalier Girl

We all need to remember that gold is a commodity.  If you own gold for investment, when you sell it, you don't sell according to the price you paid for it.  You sell it for what it will cost you to replace it.  Personally, I don't think greed plays into their decision making.  I want them to make a healthy profit so they can continue to make amazing jewelry.

Yep, I'm a capitalist!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> It is funny how we all jump on things when we hear "price increase coming".  A NM SA told me last week that his store had a VCA trunk show at the beginning of the year and the store had every piece imaginable.    They sold very little.  And then the few weeks before the July price increase people were going crazy to get some of the same pieces that no one had been interested in before.
> 
> *I doubt I will continue to buy much after the October price increase.  I have been lucky enough to accumulate some nice pieces, but there is a limit to what I want to pay for some things.  I know we've mentioned it here before, but this feels very much like what happened with Chanel.  I buy very little Chanel now because for me, it is no longer worth the price.*



Ding, ding, ding!  Free market place at it's finest!  Love you, *Sbelle!*


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I did not like the look of the less depth.  Although it is the same gold weight, somehow to me it felt less substantial.




are we SURE the weight is the same?


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I have not worn my peices ladies. The price increase kinda turned me off. Am I nutts?
> I don't feel excited by them at all. I feel I spent a lot real quick and they sit in thier boxes. What is wrong with me? I havent worn the ring at all. Nor the MOP bracelet. I have worn my black onyx bracelet 2 times and the earrings once. I almost regret buying them so quickly. I was forced because of the increase. I even bought the ring post increase in NYC because I thought the SA was nice to me. LOL
> 
> I must be ill!


 
I am the same way with bags.  I bought too much Chanel before the increase and have already returned a couple and am considering selling some others.  I have a tendency to get caught up in the sense of scarcity, over buy, and then have to look hard at whether what I bought will really work with my lifestyle.  I have bought too many "pretty" things over the years that just end up sitting in my closet.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I expect price increases.  I know they happen, and personally I'd rather have VCA price increases than what happened with John Hardy - making smaller pieces with less metal and a lot less workmanship.  

I don't like two increases in a year, and the "psss... don't tell anyone but..." game playing. Maybe I'm in the minority, but I can't spend more than I made in a year on my first job out of college on a piece of jewelry without a bit of thought and planning.  The fact that there could be a $3K price swing on a piece in between when I think I can get it and when I actually do?  Not good.

It doesn't help that the only pieces I want are either in the seven figure range, or the Lotus/BoP between-the-fingers ring.  The more they increase the prices, the more I realize I don't need it.


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> are we SURE the weight is the same?


 
^ That's what I've been wondering. I am suspicious that there is less gold in the pieces. Has anyone weighed the old and the new pieces?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pond23 said:


> ^ That's what I've been wondering. I am suspicious that there is less gold in the pieces. Has anyone weighed the old and the new pieces?



There has to be a weight difference but the only way to know for sure is to weigh two of them but I don't think any of us own the same exact piece twice(one old, one new).


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I wasn't wowed with the plain white gold either until I tried both the plain white gold and yellow gold on at the boutique.  With my coloring, the plain white gold jumped out-- a lot.  I was with my sister and both she and the SA said not to even consider the yellow gold.  The SA even went and put them away before I could say anything.
> 
> *So I think some of the decision is preference but also how each looks with each individual's coloring.*



You've made an excellent point! In the end, it really depends on one's skin tone.


----------



## thimp

Like many of you, I am very bother by these price increases. But what bothers me more than anything else, is the decrease in quality that went along with the price increase, esp. with the alhambra.


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> Like many of you, I am very bother by these price increases. But what bothers me more than anything else, is the decrease in quality that went along with the price increase, esp. with the alhambra.


 
I agree, I am glad there's really nothing I want other than pave diamonds.


----------



## Phish Lala

Ok will post shortly keep a look out




texasgirliegirl said:


> I would love to see that photo of the customer wearing the turquoise with the malachite...


----------



## thimp

beachy10 said:


> I agree, I am glad there's really nothing I want *other than pave diamonds*.



Me too. I have the alhambra pieces that  I want. Unfortunately, there are quite a few pave diamond pieces that I want. :cry:


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  NM told me they can't do a removable extender, they had to send the necklace back to VCA to have the 2-inch extender put on.  They thought it would take about 3 weeks, which is not too bad considering I was ready to wait up to 16 weeks for the Magic pendant that turned out to be in stock.  It gives me something to look forward to!



They told me that as well, so I bought my own removable extender from a jeweler.  Besides, it difficult for me to part with my things for so long.


----------



## burberryprncess

thimp said:


> I think it doesn't hurt to ask.





Hermesaholic said:


> yes





kat99 said:


> Yes they can - but it can take forever, just a warning....I had a special order in for a certain size Perlee bangle and in the end it was going to take so long that I dropped it.





Cool, I'll ask cuz I know the 7 1/2" bracelet will be too long for me and will slip off my wrist.  Hopefully they will charge me less since it will be an inch less of gold they have to put it.....but something tells me they will charge the same price.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Beachy,
Last week after seeing the pave alambra, I told my SA, "thanks a LOT for showing me THIS....".....once you see it, everything else looks rather plain, doesn't it?  I really did not need to see those beautiful pieces....particularly the white gold pave 20 motif 



beachy10 said:


> I agree, I am glad there's really nothing I want other than pave diamonds.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Beachy,
> Last week after seeing the pave alambra, I told my SA, "thanks a LOT for showing me THIS....".....once you see it, everything else looks rather plain, doesn't it?  I really did not need to see those beautiful pieces....particularly the white gold pave 20 motif


I have never seen the 10 or 20 motif in pave. I have the bracelets. Are the necklaces finished on both sides or is it the same as the bracelet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Good question...I am regret that I did not ask to look.
My Sa took it out and quickly showed me but I did not try it on.  
Actually, I was on my way out when she grabbed the piece.
I was rendered speechless....



ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have never seen the 10 or 20 motif in pave. I have the bracelets. Are the necklaces finished on both sides or is it the same as the bracelet?


----------



## neenabengal

burberryprncess said:


> Cool, I'll ask cuz I know the 7 1/2" bracelet will be too long for me and will slip off my wrist.  Hopefully they will charge me less since it will be an inch less of gold they have to put it.....but something tells me they will charge the same price.



It will be interesting to see if they do charge you the same price.... If they do I would ask that you are given the excess gold, to keep, that way you will have it in case you ever need the bracelet extending/ or decide to sell it etc


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Good question...I am regret that I did not ask to look.
> My Sa took it out and quickly showed me but I did not try it on.
> Actually, I was on my way out when she grabbed the piece.
> I was rendered speechless....



same as bracelet


----------



## marialc121

Does anyone know if VCA still sells the Rose de Noel line as I have not seen it in the store before?


----------



## neenabengal

Wow - haven't read this thread for a couple of days but it's amazing to see so many people posting their disappointment about the pending price rise and therefore re-evaluating future purchases. If I worked at vca and read this thread I would be very concerned.


----------



## kohl_mascara

marialc121 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA still sells the Rose de Noel line as I have not seen it in the store before?



They should have it as it's on their website.  Since it's not as popular as their alhambra line and others, it might be in the back and not displayed?  Have you asked your SA (btw I loveee Patrick at the BH VCA!)?


----------



## Ascella

marialc121 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA still sells the Rose de Noel line as I have not seen it in the store before?


They still carry Rose de Noel, I have seen them in the boutiques recently.


----------



## marialc121

kohl_mascara said:


> They should have it as it's on their website.  Since it's not as popular as their alhambra line and others, it might be in the back and not displayed?  Have you asked your SA (btw I loveee Patrick at the BH VCA!)?



Thanks!  I thought so too, but then when I called they said they don't have it anymore...  I'm confused...  BTW, Patrick is really nice.  I've dealt with him before as well.


----------



## marialc121

Ascella said:


> They still carry Rose de Noel, I have seen them in the boutiques recently.



Thank you!  Do you mind telling me at which boutique?


----------



## beachy10

neenabengal said:


> Wow - haven't read this thread for a couple of days but it's amazing to see so many people posting their disappointment about the pending price rise and therefore re-evaluating future purchases. If I worked at vca and read this thread I would be very concerned.


 
My SA said it was *really* slow after the last increase. I didn't see anyone buying anything last weekend. Frankly, there wasn't much under $10K to buy anyway.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My SA said the very same thing. Slow.
I really feel that having another price increase just three months after a huge increase will generate a degree of ill-will.  I can understand an increase in contries that might not have had one(???) but here in the US, it's very unfortunate.
If the new prices take effect in October, this might be an attempt to capitalize on the holiday season/market. 
BTW- the Houston Neimans is converting their Cartier boutique into a VCA boutique....with the opening planned for (just guess) October.




beachy10 said:


> My SA said it was *really* slow after the last increase. I didn't see anyone buying anything last weekend. Frankly, there wasn't much under $10K to buy anyway.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Phish Lala,

Can't wait to see the photo...did I miss it??



Phish Lala said:


> Ok will post shortly keep a look out


----------



## Ascella

marialc121 said:


> Thank you!  Do you mind telling me at which boutique?


I have seen them both at Place Vendôme and Printemps in Paris.


----------



## Ascella

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA said the very same thing. Slow.
> I really feel that having another price increase just three months after a huge increase will generate a degree of ill-will.  I can understand an increase in contries that might not have had one(???) but here in the US, it's very unfortunate.


Don't know about the Asian market, but the upcoming price increase is definitely the second this year in Europe.


----------



## ShyShy

I don't know if I am just blind but I can't seem to find the Frivole line on VCA's website?


----------



## Florasun

ShyShy said:


> I don't know if I am just blind but I can't seem to find the Frivole line on VCA's website?



I couldn't find it either. I looked at the earrings on the Betteridge website.


----------



## jm8

Ascella said:


> Don't know about the Asian market, but the upcoming price increase is definitely the second this year in Europe.


 
Went to the store today. Guess what. They have already tagged the new price on the displayed items in Hong Kong - with 20-30% increment! The new price will be effective on September 1st.


----------



## Florasun

jm8 said:


> Went to the store today. Guess what. They have already tagged the new price on the displayed items in Hong Kong - with 20-30% increment! The new price will be effective on September 1st.


Holy crap! Did HK have a price adjustment back in June when the U.S. did?


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't imagine another in the range of 23% (or more) within three months.....
> ....unless they are trying to make their jewelry completely unaffordable for most of their loyal customers.
> Doesn't seem like a very bright marketing strategy.


 
I totally agree with you.  Sigh.  23% is ALOT.


----------



## jm8

Florasun said:


> Holy crap! Did HK have a price adjustment back in June when the U.S. did?


 
The last price hike was in April this year. The SA says people will get used to as a matter of time. Definitely not for me!
Additionally, SA claims the price hike is globally. Fyi, HK just posted the inflation rate for July is 7.5% yoy.....


----------



## darkangel07760

Soooo.  Since there is going to be a price increase for sure,  I am thinking about exchanging my sweet necklace for the vintage.
My issue is that I live in California, and I bought it in the Palm Beach shop.  
How should I go about doing the exchange?  Should I just call customer service, or should I contact the Palm Beach shop?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hermesaholic

darkangel07760 said:


> Soooo.  Since there is going to be a price increase for sure,  I am thinking about exchanging my sweet necklace for the vintage.
> My issue is that I live in California, and I bought it in the Palm Beach shop.
> How should I go about doing the exchange?  Should I just call customer service, or should I contact the Palm Beach shop?
> Thanks everyone!




is there a VCA near you?


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> is there a VCA near you?


 
No.  Phooey.  I started a thread so that I wouldn't clog up this one! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-to-exchange-return-vca-no-shop-nearby-701182.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow...
This is frightening..........
What does VCA think will happen to sales..especially during this economy?




jm8 said:


> The last price hike was in April this year. The SA says people will get used to as a matter of time. Definitely not for me!
> Additionally, SA claims the price hike is globally. Fyi, HK just posted the inflation rate for July is 7.5% yoy.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would call the Palm Beach store and work with them directly.




darkangel07760 said:


> Soooo. Since there is going to be a price increase for sure, I am thinking about exchanging my sweet necklace for the vintage.
> My issue is that I live in California, and I bought it in the Palm Beach shop.
> How should I go about doing the exchange? Should I just call customer service, or should I contact the Palm Beach shop?
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## pond23

ShyShy said:


> I don't know if I am just blind but I can't seem to find the Frivole line on VCA's website?



^ I can't find find it either. They don't seem to have every collection on the website.


----------



## Ascella

jm8 said:


> The last price hike was in April this year. The SA says people will get used to as a matter of time. Definitely not for me!
> Additionally, SA claims the price hike is globally. Fyi, HK just posted the inflation rate for July is 7.5% yoy.....


This time cycle is the same as in Europe, the American increase seems to always come a bit later than elsewhere.


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm really really upset about the price increase... I'm sure I'll eat my words one day but I'm just about done with VCA.


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> ^ I can't find find it either. They don't seem to have every collection on the website.


i wonder if its being "rested"  --its a very expensive design.  i think they are upping production of less labor intensive pieces with less costly materials.


----------



## vancleef fan

pond23 said:


> ^ I can't find find it either. They don't seem to have every collection on the website.


 
It has been removed couple of years ago.... Dont know why !!


----------



## vancleef fan

marialc121 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA still sells the Rose de Noel line as I have not seen it in the store before?


 

Yes they still do... It's one of their iconic lines, the first pair ever  made was in 1960 for Farah Diba, the Empress of Iran.

I bought mine in turquoise couple of years ago, had to wait 9 months !!


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> *I'm really really upset about the price increase...* I'm sure I'll eat my words one day but I'm just about done with VCA.



Me too.  What I don't understand is why not do it all in July?  To me that would be less distasteful.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> Me too.  What I don't understand is why not do it all in July?  To me that would be less distasteful.


I SO agree!


----------



## beachy10

I know gold has gone up but geez, it's not like they only buy enough gold to last one day. I am sure VCA has bought up a ton of gold at previous lower prices. I think it's tacky to have a price increase so quickly. What next, the jewelry prices will be determined the day you purchase it? Is it really going up that fast?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree.




sbelle said:


> Me too. What I don't understand is why not do it all in July? To me that would be less distasteful.


----------



## darkangel07760

I know.  This price increase is very frustrating.  VCA is so beautiful, and to even own a simple piece is wonderful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It is so beautiful!!


darkangel07760 said:


> I know. This price increase is very frustrating. VCA is so beautiful, and to even own a simple piece is wonderful.


----------



## jessi5786

hey ladies, thought I'd stop in to catch up..I can't believe they're increasing prices again!!!!  I feel like they are punishing their most loyal customers, i.e. the ones that actually know their VCA and do enough research to know about price increases before they happen and help to drive up sales.  these increases coupled with the declining quality and poor customer service are just too much.

status update: I took my "imperfect" sweet bracelet to the new york boutique in hopes of a better selection that I could exchange mine with.  first, the SAs made me feel as though I was inconveniencing them, and I might have been overly paranoid, but I felt that I was being treated with a condescending attitude.

after I insisted that they take some sort of action to help me, they told me that they would send the bracelet in for polishing and if I still saw problems with it, I could come back and exchange it for a different one.  two weeks later, I got a phone call saying that they had actually sent the bracelet to quality control, who deemed that the bracelet was fine.  now they are saying that there's nothing they can do and I'm stuck with it.  again, I don't know if it's paranoia but I kind of feel like they went behind my back, telling me they would polish it and guaranteeing that I could exchange it, but instead sending it to QC and now telling me there's nothing they can do?  

as much as I love their beautiful jewelry, I am so frustrated by this experience.  please let me know if you think I'm being unreasonable or overly paranoid and any advice you have for when I go back to the boutique to take care of this once and for all would be greatly appreciated, thanks ladies!!


----------



## sbelle

^How disappointing!  I feel like they should take it back no matter what quality control has said.  If you are not happy with it, that is reason enough.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> hey ladies, thought I'd stop in to catch up..I can't believe they're increasing prices again!!!!  I feel like they are punishing their most loyal customers, i.e. the ones that actually know their VCA and do enough research to know about price increases before they happen and help to drive up sales.  these increases coupled with the declining quality and poor customer service are just too much.
> 
> status update: I took my "imperfect" sweet bracelet to the new york boutique in hopes of a better selection that I could exchange mine with.  first, the SAs made me feel as though I was inconveniencing them, and I might have been overly paranoid, but I felt that I was being treated with a condescending attitude.
> 
> after I insisted that they take some sort of action to help me, they told me that they would send the bracelet in for polishing and if I still saw problems with it, I could come back and exchange it for a different one.  two weeks later, I got a phone call saying that they had actually sent the bracelet to quality control, who deemed that the bracelet was fine.  now they are saying that there's nothing they can do and I'm stuck with it.  again, I don't know if it's paranoia but I kind of feel like they went behind my back, telling me they would polish it and guaranteeing that I could exchange it, but instead sending it to QC and now telling me there's nothing they can do?
> 
> as much as I love their beautiful jewelry, I am so frustrated by this experience.  please let me know if you think I'm being unreasonable or overly paranoid and any advice you have for when I go back to the boutique to take care of this once and for all would be greatly appreciated, thanks ladies!!



can you file  complaint with credit card company? and whats wrong with the bracelet?  i must have missed that part


----------



## jessi5786

thank you *sbelle*, I will definitely keep you posted.

sorry for the confusion *Hermesaholic*, I've written about this issue before in this thread and I didn't want to repeat the story.  the surface of the MOP looks like it has scratch marks on it.  I'm not sure if this is due to the variation of the MOP but under natural lighting, it is glaringly obvious to me.  if it is in fact due to the nature of MOP I'd just like to exchange for one that has a different pattern of MOP which I think is reasonable.  I haven't considered filing a complaint with the cc company as I would just like a satisfactory bracelet returned to me.  I don't know if this is something I should look into...?


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> thank you *sbelle*, I will definitely keep you posted.
> 
> sorry for the confusion *Hermesaholic*, I've written about this issue before in this thread and I didn't want to repeat the story.  the surface of the MOP looks like it has scratch marks on it.  I'm not sure if this is due to the variation of the MOP but under natural lighting, it is glaringly obvious to me.  if it is in fact due to the nature of MOP I'd just like to exchange for one that has a different pattern of MOP which I think is reasonable.  I haven't considered filing a complaint with the cc company as I would just like a satisfactory bracelet returned to me.  I don't know if this is something I should look into...?



When did you purchase it?


----------



## jessi5786

I originally purchased it at the end of May at Short Hills.  I exchanged it once there, but still dissatisfied, took it to the New York boutique, where it's been for over a month now.

edit: I'm sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> I originally purchased it at the end of May at Short Hills.  I exchanged it once there, but still dissatisfied, took it to the New York boutique, where it's been for over a month now.
> 
> edit: I'm sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread




Its been a while.  Just a piece of advice.  If a purchase is not satisfactory you have to act swiftly for the best outcome.  However --if its a quality issue I would politely state what you want and let them know you will file a complaint with the cc company and the state better business bureau.  What was wrong with the first one?


----------



## darkangel07760

jessi5786 said:


> hey ladies, thought I'd stop in to catch up..I can't believe they're increasing prices again!!!!  I feel like they are punishing their most loyal customers, i.e. the ones that actually know their VCA and do enough research to know about price increases before they happen and help to drive up sales.  these increases coupled with the declining quality and poor customer service are just too much.
> 
> status update: I took my "imperfect" sweet bracelet to the new york boutique in hopes of a better selection that I could exchange mine with.  first, the SAs made me feel as though I was inconveniencing them, and I might have been overly paranoid, but I felt that I was being treated with a condescending attitude.
> 
> after I insisted that they take some sort of action to help me, they told me that they would send the bracelet in for polishing and if I still saw problems with it, I could come back and exchange it for a different one.  two weeks later, I got a phone call saying that they had actually sent the bracelet to quality control, who deemed that the bracelet was fine.  now they are saying that there's nothing they can do and I'm stuck with it.  again, I don't know if it's paranoia but I kind of feel like they went behind my back, telling me they would polish it and guaranteeing that I could exchange it, but instead sending it to QC and now telling me there's nothing they can do?
> 
> as much as I love their beautiful jewelry, I am so frustrated by this experience.  please let me know if you think I'm being unreasonable or overly paranoid and any advice you have for when I go back to the boutique to take care of this once and for all would be greatly appreciated, thanks ladies!!


 
How long have you had your bracelet?  If it is after 30 days, it gets harder to get a fair transaction.  
However.  This is a quality issue.  You should definitely exchange it, just go in there and say (with a big smile), "I am exchanging this bracelet due to quality issue with the mother of pearl.  May I see your other bracelets like this that you have in stock?  Thank you!" 
They have not treated you fairly.
Good luck with it.


----------



## burberryprncess

jessi5786 said:


> I originally purchased it at the end of May at Short Hills.  I exchanged it once there, but still dissatisfied, took it to the New York boutique, where it's been for over a month now.
> 
> edit: I'm sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread



Do you have pictures showing the defect so we can see?  

VCA at Vegas was very strict with me when I purchased my MOP.  They said to examine it asap and if I was not satisfied, exchange ASAP.  Crossed my fingers, it was a perfect piece.


----------



## jessi5786

thanks for the advice ladies 

*darkangel07760*, since I exchanged the bracelet, I had had the new one for three days before I took it to the new york boutique where it has been for over 30 days.  I think considering the circumstances, it should still fall within the 30 day period.

*burberryprncess* unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of the new bracelet, I only took pictures of the original one that I had exchanged, which in comparison actually looks better than this one.

I'm hoping that I'll get a chance to stop by next week, it takes me over an hour to get into the city which is why I haven't had a chance to go yet.  but I will keep you all posted!!  please keep your fingers crossed for me, I hope this can be resolved in a pleasant manner.


----------



## Hermesaholic

jessi5786 said:


> thanks for the advice ladies
> 
> *darkangel07760*, since I exchanged the bracelet, I had had the new one for three days before I took it to the new york boutique where it has been for over 30 days.  I think considering the circumstances, it should still fall within the 30 day period.
> 
> *burberryprncess* unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of the new bracelet, I only took pictures of the original one that I had exchanged, which in comparison actually looks better than this one.
> 
> I'm hoping that I'll get a chance to stop by next week, it takes me over an hour to get into the city which is why I haven't had a chance to go yet.  but I will keep you all posted!!  please keep your fingers crossed for me, I hope this can be resolved in a pleasant manner.



I wouldnt wait.  you need to call and speak to a manager tomorrow.  you need to tell him/her that you want a new one and you feel you have been given the run around and that you dont have time to travel an hour to come see a bracelet you have already made clear was unacceptable.


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.

My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


----------



## Hermesaholic

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


Burberry Princess --OMG how stunning!


----------



## burberryprncess

Hermesaholic said:


> Burberry Princess --OMG how stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## Hermesaholic

burberryprncess said:


> Thanks!




such different looks the large and the small motifs.  i love the iridescence of the white MOP


----------



## burberryprncess

Hermesaholic said:


> such different looks the large and the small motifs.  i love the iridescence of the white MOP




White and yellow make a totally different look.  My pictures are just crappy.  Was trying to hide the 10 motif from my hubby when taking pictures.


----------



## jessi5786

*Hermesaholic* I completely agree with you, however the SA that I was dealing with was going back and forth to the manager about how to deal with my bracelet, so I don't think I'll be able to get much help there.  I did however, communicate a similar message to the SA in the service/repairs department who is handling my case and she was insistent that I come in person before further discussing the situation over the phone.  I guess I don't have much of a choice but to go and see what they will do.

*burberryprncess* congratulations two stunning necklaces, I'm so glad that they are perfect!!


----------



## ouija board

beachy10 said:


> I know gold has gone up but geez, it's not like they only buy enough gold to last one day. I am sure VCA has bought up a ton of gold at previous lower prices. I think it's tacky to have a price increase so quickly. What next, the jewelry prices will be determined the day you purchase it? *Is it really going up that fast*?



Yup, depending on the day.

It's actually not common for jewelers, even big ones like VCA, to buy bulk amounts of gold to hold in case prices go up.  Prices are too volatile and it's just too much cash tied up in raw material that isn't going to turn into finished, sellable products in the very near future.  Maybe VCA is different because they operate on a much larger scale, but I doubt if even they had the cash to buy up a ton (literally, if for their worldwide inventory) of gold a few years ago, much less had the foresight to see that gold prices would double in two years. It was inevitable that VCA would hike up prices to keep pace with gold prices. That being said, these price increases have put a halt to my VCA buying.  I can understand the reasoning behind the increases all I want, but neither my bank account nor my DH cares one bit.


----------



## Florasun

Congrats burberryprncess! your pieces are lovely! Love your 20 motif, too! 
I wish I had bought the Magic pendant instead of the one I got. 



burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!!!




burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal. The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces. Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why did you agree to exchange your bracelet for another one that you are less happy with?
I would not have left the store with that piece.
Hopefully you will be able to work out a reasonable solution........
Good luck with that...sounds very stressful and upsetting.




jessi5786 said:


> I originally purchased it at the end of May at Short Hills. I exchanged it once there, but still dissatisfied, took it to the New York boutique, where it's been for over a month now.
> 
> edit: I'm sorry, I don't mean to hijack this thread


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hiding the 10 motif from your husband??
That is too funny!!!!!!
When do you plan to come clean??  HAHAHAHAH



burberryprncess said:


> White and yellow make a totally different look. My pictures are just crappy. Was trying to hide the 10 motif from my hubby when taking pictures.


----------



## sbelle

jessi5786 said:


> *since I exchanged the bracelet, I had had the new one for three days before I took it to the new york boutique where it has been for over 30 days.  I think considering the circumstances, it should still fall within the 30 day period.
> 
> *


*


I think you have done everything right.  You expressed your dissatisfaction early, and they are the ones that have held on to the piece for all this time.

 When I feel strongly about something like this, I keep pushing.  I would not accept that one back.  I would repeat what you were told when you dropped it off at the NY boutique (that you could return if still unhappy) and that you were holding them to that.  If the SA says they can't do it then I would ask to speak to the store manager.   I can't believe that they would want to continue to hassle with this.*


----------



## sbelle

ouija board said:


> I can understand the reasoning behind the increases all I want, but *neither my **bank account nor my DH cares one bit*.



That!


----------



## sbelle

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.



Congrats!!  The extender does make your 10 motif a lovely length!!


----------



## Suzie

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


 

So gorgeous BP, what length is your extender?


----------



## Bethc

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal. The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces. Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


 
It looks gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


 Beautiful! Congratulations! Love them both!


----------



## peppers90

*burberryprncess* congrats on your 10 motif and Magic!  The 10 motif looks great on you;  did you get a 4 inch extender?  That's what I got on mine--

I'm waiting for an onyx piece too


----------



## burberryprncess

jessi5786 said:


> *burberryprncess* congratulations two stunning necklaces, I'm so glad that they are perfect!!



Thank you!  




Florasun said:


> Congrats burberryprncess! your pieces are lovely! Love your 20 motif, too!
> I wish I had bought the Magic pendant instead of the one I got.



Hehe, it's actually a 10 motif with a long extender.  You should definitely get the magic pendant,  the size is perfect!




texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!!!



Thanks! 





texasgirliegirl said:


> Hiding the 10 motif from your husband??
> That is too funny!!!!!!
> When do you plan to come clean??  HAHAHAHAH



HAHAHA!  I told him I was planning on getting one after the price hike and and he said   so I told him I will not buy.  But, my heart was already set and splurgde on NM's gift card event without telling him.  I'll hide it when he's around until I get caught.....and I'm sure I will get caught soon because I always get caught eventually no matter how much I try to hide things. I'll tell him it's not new and had it for years, hehe!  




sbelle said:


> Congrats!!  The extender does make your 10 motif a lovely length!!



Thanks!  I love the longer length that the extender gives.




Suzie said:


> So gorgeous BP, what length is your extender?



Thanks!  The length is 9".  If I want it shorter, I can do a 6".  




Bethc said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, congrats!



Thanks!




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! Love them both!



Thanks!




peppers90 said:


> *burberryprncess* congrats on your 10 motif and Magic!  The 10 motif looks great on you;  did you get a 4 inch extender?  That's what I got on mine--
> 
> I'm waiting for an onyx piece too



Thanks!  The one shown is a 9".  You're going to love the onyx, it's pretty gorgeous in person.


----------



## pond23

I LOVE the 10 motif with the extender on you *Sophie*! That is exactly the look that i want with my 'shrimp' necklace. Ha Ha! I will need to find a jeweler to make me a removable extender too. I am like you. I don't like the feel of necklaces (or clothing) on my neck. That's why I prefer long necklaces and I avoid turtlenecks like the plague.


----------



## Phish Lala

Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer.  I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


----------



## peppers90

^^holy cow!  That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## thimp

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer.  I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!



Stunning! I love the casual and whimsical feel of the combos!


----------



## dialv

Wow! They look stunning together.


----------



## vancleef fan

Congrats burberryprncess and phish lala on your beautiful VCA pieces, gorgeous !!!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal. The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces. Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


 
Congrats!  Looks great on you with the extender.  How long is the extender?  I am picking up my Magic pendant this week!


----------



## G&Smommy

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you with the extender. How long is the extender? I am picking up my Magic pendant this week!


 

Just saw your post saying it is 9 inches.  Thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer. I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


 
This look is gorgeous!  Did you get the Lapis?  I need to stay out of this thread, now I'm longing for lapis and turquoise vca.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer.  I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


Beautiful!!  I think Naples has two YG/Lapis LE's left. Some lucky lady...


----------



## pond23

The turquoise and the lapis look so beautiful together! What a great duet of blues!


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> The turquoise and the lapis look so beautiful together! What a great duet of blues!


----------



## luvs2ski3

Brennamom said:


> Oh!!  I'm coming in May for the McQueen retro, will add this to the list!  Thanks!!


I wish I could see the McQueen exhibition!! I heard it is spectacular!!!


----------



## luvs2ski3

surfergirljen said:


> I'm really really upset about the price increase... I'm sure I'll eat my words one day but I'm just about done with VCA.


How can they keep in creasing the price every 6 months? makes no sense to me at all!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.


 

I love your 10 motif!  I SOOOO wish I could afford one... Are you totally psyched about it?  I would be sleeping in it lol!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer.  I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


 
EEEEE!  Love that 10 motif!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very pretty!!!!




Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer. I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


----------



## darkangel07760

Didn't someone say something about Frivole something? I just saw this while looking for (ahem) other VCA!  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Frivole-Ring-Sz-49-Yellow-Gold-Diamonds/39368825


----------



## Florasun

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

burberryprncess said:


> Hehe, it's actually a 10 motif with a long extender.  You should definitely get the magic pendant,  the size is perfect!



Now that I look at the photo more closely I can see the extender. At first glance it looked like a 20 motif. Great idea!


----------



## peppers90

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!!  I think Naples has two YG/Lapis LE's left. Some lucky lady...



Not that I should be asking   but how much is the lapis LE?


----------



## joodi

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer. I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!


 

really love this..


----------



## wintotty

My SA told me VCA doesn't give the hardcase necklace holder box for 10 motif, and they now use the softer case (looks like the traveling pouch holder) only. Is this true?


----------



## burberryprncess

wintotty said:


> My SA told me VCA doesn't give the hardcase necklace holder box for 10 motif, and they now use the softer case (looks like the traveling pouch holder) only. Is this true?



No, I got the hard case recently for my 10 motif.


----------



## fendibbag

wintotty said:


> My SA told me VCA doesn't give the hardcase necklace holder box for 10 motif, and they now use the softer case (looks like the traveling pouch holder) only. Is this true?



*Wintotty* I got my 10 motif a year ago in Paris and it came with the hard case/box, also my earrings from NM (July purchase) came in a hard case. HTH!!

*Burberryprincess* Congratulations Sophie!!! Your new 10 motif is gorgeous as well as your Magic pendant!!! Wear them both in good health!!!


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> My SA told me VCA doesn't give the hardcase necklace holder box for 10 motif, and they now use the softer case (looks like the traveling pouch holder) only. Is this true?



Not true. I purchased mine from VCA boutique, and my 10 motif was in box and hard case.


----------



## wintotty

fendibbag & thimp,

I was told this is a new thing, the 10 motif turq I got about a year ago had the hard case.
2 of the 10 motif mop I received recently has only soft case and when I asked my SA he said the VCA won't give the hard case for 10 motifs anymore for the newer production pieces.....


----------



## thimp

wintotty said:


> fendibbag & thimp,
> 
> I was told this is a new thing, the 10 motif turq I got about a year ago had the hard case.
> 2 of the 10 motif mop I received recently has only soft case and when I asked my SA he said the VCA won't give the hard case for 10 motifs anymore for the newer production pieces.....



Hmm. One of mine 10 motif was purchased in July of this year.


----------



## burberryprncess

pond23 said:


> I LOVE the 10 motif with the extender on you *Sophie*! That is exactly the look that i want with my 'shrimp' necklace. Ha Ha! I will need to find a jeweler to make me a removable extender too. I am like you. I don't like the feel of necklaces (or clothing) on my neck. That's why I prefer long necklaces and I avoid turtlenecks like the plague.



The extender is great and my jeweler can also make a shorter one for me.  They are custom made and can be any size - 2", 4", etc.  I like the removable idea.  Otherwise I can never wear these necklaces.  




Phish Lala said:


> Here you go ladies! My Boca SA had to retake the pic since she deleted the one of the customer.  I think I need with Turquoise Super Vintage Alhambra Earclips..oy getting ahead of myself!



Stunning!




vancleef fan said:


> Congrats burberryprncess and phish lala on your beautiful VCA pieces, gorgeous !!!



Thanks!  





darkangel07760 said:


> I love your 10 motif!  I SOOOO wish I could afford one... Are you totally psyched about it?  I would be sleeping in it lol!



Yes, I love it!  At first I was debating whether to go with the MOP or the Onyx.  The SA convinced me to get the MOP w/ yg.  She also said those who buy MOP eventually will get the Onyx, so I ordered the Onyx too. It should arrive soon


----------



## wintotty

burberryprinces,

Did you get it from VCA boutiques? I got them from NM, so maybe VCA won't give NM the hard cases anymore???
When NM run out of the cases during the price increase craze, my SA gave me the travel pouch for the bracelet and later sent me the hard box.....so I don't think they'll hold them back and lie about it...


----------



## burberryprncess

fendibbag said:


> *Wintotty* I got my 10 motif a year ago in Paris and it came with the hard case/box, also my earrings from NM (July purchase) came in a hard case. HTH!!
> 
> *Burberryprincess* Congratulations Sophie!!! Your new 10 motif is gorgeous as well as your Magic pendant!!! Wear them both in good health!!!



Thank you!


----------



## pond23

^ *Sophie*, can any jeweler makes these extender chains for the 10 motif? Thanks!


----------



## burberryprncess

thimp said:


> Not true. I purchased mine from VCA boutique, and my 10 motif was in box and hard case.



I got a hard case but not the box for my 10 motif.  I wonder why I didn't get a box?  I got a hard case and box for my magic pendant.


----------



## burberryprncess

wintotty said:


> burberryprinces,
> 
> Did you get it from VCA boutiques? I got them from NM, so maybe VCA won't give NM the hard cases anymore???
> When NM run out of the cases during the price increase craze, my SA gave me the travel pouch for the bracelet and later sent me the hard box.....so I don't think they'll hold them back and lie about it...



I got my 10 motif from NM at Newport Beach so definitely these necklaces come with the hard case.  I wonder why I didn't get a box though.  Do I really need a box?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Not that I should be asking   but how much is the lapis LE?


8250.00 from what I last recall. The Naples store had two stashed away.


----------



## burberryprncess

pond23 said:


> ^ *Sophie*, can any jeweler makes these extender chains for the 10 motif? Thanks!



Yes, since it is custom they can do anything for a price.  It's more pricey though but it's worth it.  I think VCA charges $300 for 2" extension.  If you add more lengths, it can get pricey and not removable.  I like the idea of removable and getting many different lengths.


----------



## sin vergüenza

burberryprncess said:


> I got my 10 motif from NM at Newport Beach so definitely these necklaces come with the hard case. I wonder why I didn't get a box though. Do I really need a box?


 

Your pieces are lovely! That Magic is just so huge in comparison! Which of the two do you find yourself wearing more?

I have the same 10 motif as you and they only gave me the large travel pouch. It works.


----------



## Phish Lala

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful!! I think Naples has two YG/Lapis LE's left. Some lucky lady...


 

Yes Boca has 2 also I think..Must make decision quick!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Phish Lala said:


> Yes Boca has 2 also I think..Must make decision quick!!!


I know the Boca store and Naples store send inventory back and forth so I am sure those are the same two.  My malachite came from the Boca store to Naples.


----------



## burberryprncess

sin vergüenza;19765915 said:
			
		

> Your pieces are lovely! That Magic is just so huge in comparison! Which of the two do you find yourself wearing more?
> 
> I have the same 10 motif as you and they only gave me the large travel pouch. It works.



I find the Magic pendant more wearable, and therefore, wear it more often.  Despite the size, it's pretty light weight as a single pendant.  I guess I'm more of a pendant girl.  

What does the travel pouch look like?  I like my motifs to not touch one another.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How incredibly cheap.
Two price increases within three months and now they won't even give you a decent box?




wintotty said:


> fendibbag & thimp,
> 
> I was told this is a new thing, the 10 motif turq I got about a year ago had the hard case.
> 2 of the 10 motif mop I received recently has only soft case and when I asked my SA he said the VCA won't give the hard case for 10 motifs anymore for the newer production pieces.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Would love to see modeling pictures!!!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know the Boca store and Naples store send inventory back and forth so I am sure those are the same two.  My malachite came from the Boca store to Naples.


----------



## surfergirljen

burberryprncess said:


> Here's my little reveal.  The Magic pendant is so huge compared to the 10 motif pieces.  Because I can't stand having anything around the sensitive areas of my neck, a removable extender I purchased from my jeweler creates a nice length for my necklace.
> 
> My next piece will be 10 motif onyx necklace.



Just gorgeous!!! I'm with you I hate tight necklaces - it looks perfect!


----------



## Hermesaholic

before you know it it will be BYOB (bring your own box)



texasgirliegirl said:


> How incredibly cheap.
> Two price increases within three months and now they won't even give you a decent box?


----------



## sin vergüenza

I think it is pretty similar to the one you posted your photo on - at least from what I see in your pic. It is a long velvet rectangle with slots up top for hanging the necklace from. It then inserts into it's own velvet pouch with snaps to close. Is that what you have?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> before you know it it will be *BYOB (bring your own box)*


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> before you know it it will be BYOB (bring your own box)


 


My SA has commented on how hard it has become to get things like boxes and pouches, I'm not sure how that could be when they keep increasing their prices?

For a purchase, you should get a hard case that holds the necklace, bracelet, earring, etc., in a box and a travel pouch.  It sounds like some stores are just using the pouches.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> My SA has commented on how hard it has become to get things like boxes and pouches, I'm not sure how that could be when they keep increasing their prices?
> 
> For a purchase, you should get a hard case that holds the necklace, bracelet, earring, etc., in a box and a travel pouch.  It sounds like some stores are just using the pouches.




its really probably all cost cutting.  dont offer --only give if they ask--say they are out.  maybe i am too cynical


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BYOB....hilarious!!!!
That or they will charge extra.....(beginning to sound slightly bitter, hu?)


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> BYOB....hilarious!!!!
> That or they will charge extra.....(beginning to sound slightly bitter, hu?)




maybe they will offer  discounts if you assemble the pieces at home


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> The extender is great and my jeweler can also make a shorter one for me.  They are custom made and can be any size - 2", 4", etc.  I like the removable idea.  Otherwise I can never wear these necklaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love it!  At first I was debating whether to go with the MOP or the Onyx.  The SA convinced me to get the MOP w/ yg.  She also said those who buy MOP eventually will get the Onyx, so I ordered the Onyx too. It should arrive soon


 
The onyx is quite lovely!  I think something in turquoise will be next for me though... I have so much black already, I am trying to branch out! Yay can't wait to see your next piece!


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> maybe they will offer  discounts if you assemble the pieces at home


 

Oh my gosh!!! lol! Just like IKEA, right?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> before you know it it will be BYOB (bring your own box)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

DYI alhambra...LOL
I would also like to learn how to create my own kelly while at it......




Hermesaholic said:


> maybe they will offer discounts if you assemble the pieces at home


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> DYI alhambra...LOL
> I would also like to learn how to create my own kelly while at it......


...while learning to speak fluent french too?


----------



## Phish Lala

ALLinTHEbag said:


> 8250.00 from what I last recall. The Naples store had two stashed away.


 
Ladies I just totally veered off course and bought the 10 motif Lapis since it's limited edition and I know once they are gone its for good  my SA in Boca is sending a VCA candle too..in celebration of the fact that I'm getting such a coveted piece. I heard they smell amazing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Phish Lala said:


> Ladies I just totally veered off course and bought the 10 motif Lapis since it's limited edition and I know once they are gone its for good  my SA in Boca is sending a VCA candle too..in celebration of the fact that I'm getting such a coveted piece. I heard they smell amazing!


Congrats!!  Do post pics.  I got that candle when I ordered my malachite. It was a surprise though. It does smell amazing. Feerie is the scent.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Phish Lala said:


> Ladies I just totally veered off course and bought the 10 motif Lapis since it's limited edition and I know once they are gone its for good  my SA in Boca is sending a VCA candle too..in celebration of the fact that I'm getting such a coveted piece. I heard they smell amazing!



i thought you already had the lapis LE--I am confused!


----------



## Phish Lala

Hermesaholic said:


> i thought you already had the lapis LE--I am confused!


 
No I was posting the insprition picture that I asked my SA to send to me.  I wasn't going to get it orginally but my SA has such great style that everything she shows me, I love!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Phish Lala said:


> No I was posting the insprition picture that I asked my SA to send to me.  I wasn't going to get it orginally but my SA has such great style that everything she shows me, I love!




oh so you have the long turquoise?  Well Congratulations!  You look like (neck down) Talitha Getty on Capri in that picture!  Stunning.


----------



## dialv

You lucky girl, the lapis is gorgeous!


----------



## wintotty

thimp said:


>




Or they'll put them in zip lock bag, like LM used to do


----------



## wintotty

sin vergüenza;19766510 said:
			
		

> I think it is pretty similar to the one you posted your photo on - at least from what I see in your pic. It is a long velvet rectangle with slots up top for hanging the necklace from. It then inserts into it's own velvet pouch with snaps to close. Is that what you have?




That's the one I received.


----------



## Lharding

Hermesaholic said:


> maybe they will offer  discounts if you assemble the pieces at home


----------



## wintotty

burberryprncess said:


> I got my 10 motif from NM at Newport Beach so definitely these necklaces come with the hard case.  I wonder why I didn't get a box though.  Do I really need a box?



I got them from Newport Beach NM too! 
Now I guess I'm going to have to ask them again


----------



## dialv

I am picking up my 5 motif vintage bracelet next week, do you usually get a box with that one or is it the pouch. I just received my sweet bracelet in a pouch and thought that was kind of cheap for such an expensive dainty piece but just figured they did that because that is probably the least expensive item from them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

My chalcedony was shipped from Dallas to Tampa and it arrived in a travel pouch as described a few times above. I am waiting for a box. They usually arrive later.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My chalcedony was shipped from Dallas to Tampa and it arrived in a travel pouch as described a few times above. I am waiting for a box. They usually arrive later.


 
Congrats! What did you get? (Sorry if you posted this earlier. Alzheimers is kicking in!) Please post a pic when you can.

I just ordered the chalcedony vintage Alhambra pendant a few days ago. This will be my third, and last, VCA piece for a *long *time! I was tossing between this and the turquoise earstuds forever and finally decided on chalcedony. It is just too special and beautiful to pass up!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19768458 said:
			
		

> Congrats! What did you get? (Sorry if you posted this earlier. Alzheimers is kicking in!) Please post a pic when you can.
> 
> I just ordered the *chalcedony vintage Alhambra pendant *a few days ago. This will be my third, and last, VCA piece for a *long *time! I was tossing between this and the turquoise earstuds forever and finally decided on chalcedony. It is just too special and beautiful to pass up!



what?  i didnt know they made this!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19768458 said:
			
		

> Congrats! What did you get? (Sorry if you posted this earlier. Alzheimers is kicking in!) Please post a pic when you can.
> 
> I just ordered the chalcedony vintage Alhambra pendant a few days ago. This will be my third, and last, VCA piece for a *long *time! I was tossing between this and the turquoise earstuds forever and finally decided on chalcedony. It is just too special and beautiful to pass up!


I bought the ten motif with a GC from one of the previous events before the price increase. Could not pass it up. It did arrive shorter than my WG mop that I bought a few months earlier. Still waiting to hear if it can be lengthened but the chalcedony is SO pretty!!  You will LOVE it!


----------



## kim_mac

i'm headed to NY next month and wanted to know how many vca boutiques are in manhattan.  tia!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> what? i didnt know they made this!!!


 
It's the single motif on a chain! Perhaps I named it incorrectly by calling it a pendant. I think you would know if they *did* make one!


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought the ten motif with a GC from one of the previous events before the price increase. Could not pass it up. It did arrive shorter than my WG mop that I bought a few months earlier. Still waiting to hear if it can be lengthened but the chalcedony is SO pretty!! You will LOVE it!


 
I think I will! Funny, I have bought it sight unseen from Londons - have never seen it at my local VCA. I'm hoping it will be more periwinkle blue on me rather than grey blue - though I love grey blues, too.

I don't see why they wouldn't lengthen your 10 motif! Mine is just shy of 18 1/2 inches which they did by adding links between the motifs and it hangs in a nice U-shape rather than choker-ish. I suspect I may like the single pendant a little shorter.


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> before you know it it will be BYOB (bring your own box)


 


Hermesaholic said:


> maybe they will offer discounts if you assemble the pieces at home


 


darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! lol! Just like IKEA, right?


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> DYI alhambra...LOL
> I would also like to learn how to create my own kelly while at it......


 
^ LOL!  I would like a 23%+ discount (to offset the last price increase, but not the next one though) to bring my own hard box, to finish assembling the jewelry, to polish it, to inspect it. Geesh! This out of control profit margin-obsessed cost-cutting is getting really crrraaazy!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19769100 said:
			
		

> It's the single motif on a chain! Perhaps I named it incorrectly by calling it a pendant. I think you would know if they *did* make one!



How lovely.  Chalcedony is so lovely


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought the ten motif with a GC from one of the previous events before the price increase. Could not pass it up. It did arrive shorter than my WG mop that I bought a few months earlier. Still waiting to hear if it can be lengthened but the chalcedony is SO pretty!! You will LOVE it!


 
Lucky you!  It must be stunning on!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> How lovely. Chalcedony is so lovely


 
Thanks! I agree. VCA's chalcedony is very special!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19769527 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I agree. VCA's chalcedony is very special!



do they make earrings in chalcedony (traditional vintage)?


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> i'm headed to NY next month and wanted to know how many vca boutiques are in manhattan.  tia!!!



Just one... On 57th and 5th, the corner of BGs... my SA is Diane, and I just love her


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> do they make earrings in chalcedony (traditional vintage)?


 
I don't think so.  I would pounce!


----------



## Hermesaholic

rose de noel


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> rose de noel



So pretty! I would love to own the turquoise version one day.


----------



## kim_mac

Bethc said:


> Just one... On 57th and 5th, the corner of BGs... my SA is Diane, and I just love her



thank you, bethc!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> So pretty! I would love to own the turquoise version one day.



i know!!!  coral is no more--i fear the turquoise will be gone too


----------



## sin vergüenza

Thanks! Absolutely beautiful - love the chalcedony most! 

Is she wearing the small or large version?


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19770261 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Absolutely beautiful - love the chalcedony most!
> 
> Is she wearing the small or large version?



pendant/brooch is the smallest.  only one size.


----------



## Florasun

OMG - love these earrings.... <<swoon!>>


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> OMG - love these earrings.... <<swoon!>>



This is what made me fall in love with the Rose de Noel!


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> OMG - love these earrings.... <<swoon!>>



Does anyone know how much the  		 		rose de noel 	earrings are?


----------



## G&Smommy

I went to VCA today intending to pick up my two pieces (and maybe a third) and made the mistake of trying on some diamond pieces. I have to say, as much as I love the Magic MOP pendant and the 6-motif Magic necklace, the diamond pieces just blew me away! I am now thinking of exchanging the two pieces I bought for either the Magic Pave Single Motif pendant necklace, the Magic single motif ring, or the Perlee diamond clover ring. 


The other piece that I loved was the Frivole diamond necklace with (I think) 9 motifs. I wish they made a pendant neckalce with the two motifs like the center of that necklace. I feel like most of the other motifs just got lost in my hair, but the two motifs in the center are just stunning and would make an amazing necklace on their own!


I also had the chance to try on the 5-motif bracelet, the vintage MOP ear clips, and the white gold two clover BTF ring in grey and white MOP. All were gorgeous, but if I were to get only one, it probably would have been the ear clips. I usually like a dangle, but the vintage Alhambra MOP ear clips looked really good and stood out more than I expected.


So, my new dilemma is which diamond piece to splurge on as, at the price point, it will be my one and only VCA piece for some time. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Vintage Leather

G&Smommy said:


> I went to VCA today intending to pick up my two pieces (and maybe a third) and made the mistake of trying on some diamond pieces. I have to say, as much as I love the Magic MOP pendant and the 6-motif Magic necklace, the diamond pieces just blew me away! I am now thinking of exchanging the two pieces I bought for either the Magic Pave Single Motif pendant necklace, the Magic single motif ring, or the Perlee diamond clover ring.
> 
> 
> The other piece that I loved was the Frivole diamond necklace with (I think) 9 motifs. I wish they made a pendant neckalce with the two motifs like the center of that necklace. I feel like most of the other motifs just got lost in my hair, but the two motifs in the center are just stunning and would make an amazing necklace on their own!
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to try on the 5-motif bracelet, the vintage MOP ear clips, and the white gold two clover BTF ring in grey and white MOP. All were gorgeous, but if I were to get only one, it probably would have been the ear clips. I usually like a dangle, but the vintage Alhambra MOP ear clips looked really good and stood out more than I expected.
> 
> 
> So, my new dilemma is which diamond piece to splurge on as, at the price point, it will be my one and only VCA piece for some time. Thanks ladies!



Ann's does do layaway:
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d.../v/van_cleef_arpels/diamond_alhambra_bracelet


----------



## G&Smommy

Vintage Leather said:


> Ann's does do layaway:
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d.../v/van_cleef_arpels/diamond_alhambra_bracelet


 
Thanks!  I saw that a couple of weeks ago.  I think I have narrowed it to a pendant or ring at this point.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Does anyone know how much the  		 		rose de noel 	earrings are?



http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748.html

See post #10.  Back in 2008, it was $ 26,200.  Unfortunately, they only sell the coral in Europe.


----------



## Smoothoprter

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! I saw that a couple of weeks ago. I think I have narrowed it to a pendant or ring at this point.


 
Pave magic pendant is my vote.


----------



## G&Smommy

Smoothoprter said:


> Pave magic pendant is my vote.


 
Thanks!  Every time I try on the pave Magic pieces, my heart stops.  They are so gorgeous!  I feel like I need to get what I really love even though it is a complete splurge, especially if prices are going up again.


----------



## wendy_bruin

For those of you who get their VCA pieces from both the VCA boutiques and NM, do you usually get better boxes from the boutiques?  What about independent jewelers, such as Betteridge and London?

From my experience, my boutique SA always send me nicer boxes. For example, the vintage bracelet I received from the boutique comes with a nice white outer box, and another inner box with black velvet lining AND a travel pouch. The vintage bracelet I got from Betteridge comes a green box with a snap closure.  In comparison, the set of boxes I get from the boutique are a lot nicer.


----------



## burberryprncess

Is this the one?  Gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Is this the one? Gorgeous!


 
Yes, that is the ring or the single Motif Magic Pendant, same as the MOP, but in pave diamonds.  VCA pave is just so amazing!  It literally took my breath away!


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's the necklace. Borrowed from bbk882 (hope she doesn't mind).


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Here's the necklace. Borrowed from bbk882 (hope she doesn't mind).


 
Yes, that is the one!  It is so amazing!  I tried it on over a year ago at VCA in Las Vegas and just can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Yes, that is the one!  It is so amazing!  I tried it on over a year ago at VCA in Las Vegas and just can't get it out of my head.



Well it's not going to get any cheaper! You might as well buy it - get it out of your head and around your neck!


----------



## burberryprncess

sin vergüenza;19766510 said:
			
		

> I think it is pretty similar to the one you posted your photo on - at least from what I see in your pic. It is a long velvet rectangle with slots up top or hanging the necklace from. It then inserts into it's own velvet pouch with snaps to close. Is that what you have?



Are you talking to me?   

For the 10 motif from NM, I've only received the hard case with the hanging slots but no velvet pouch or outer box.  For my single motif from VCA Boutique, I received the outer box and hard case but no velvet pouch.


----------



## burberryprncess

Florasun said:


> Well it's not going to get any cheaper! You might as well buy it - get it out of your head and around your neck!



Agree.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Well it's not going to get any cheaper! You might as well buy it - get it out of your head and around your neck!


 
That is my current thinking.  I could buy three smaller pieces I love or one piece that totally wows me.  Probably better to go for the wow factor now.  I can always acquire the smaller pieces later.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Does anyone know how much the                   rose de noel     earrings are?




In the 2008 catalogue the turquoise earrings were 20,500


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> That is my current thinking.  I could buy three smaller pieces I love or one piece that totally wows me.  Probably better to go for the wow factor now.  I can always acquire the smaller pieces later.



That's what I am thinking with the pave frivole earrings. I know I would unconsciously spend half of that in six months on smaller pieces here and there - so I should just get the earrings and not buy anything for the next year. That way I have at least one wow piece before they go totally out of my price range.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> That's what I am thinking with the pave frivole earrings. I know I would unconsciously spend half of that in six months on smaller pieces here and there - so I should just get the earrings and not buy anything for the next year. That way I have at least one wow piece before they go totally out of my price range.


 
Agreed.  I will also need to forego some bags, but it's not like I have an empty closet


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> That's what I am thinking with the pave frivole earrings. I know I would unconsciously spend half of that in six months on smaller pieces here and there - so I should just get the earrings and not buy anything for the next year. That way I have at least one wow piece before they go totally out of my price range.


 
BTW, the pave frivole pieces are stunning!  If there was a 2-motif pave Frivole necklace, that would definitely be a contender.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Agreed.  I will also need to forego some bags, but it's not like I have an empty closet



Oh yes - I forgot about the bags!  I should probably return the YSL I just bought. ush:  eta: this could be more painful than I thought!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Oh yes - I forgot about the bags!  I should probably return the YSL I just bought. ush: eta: this could be more painful than I thought!


 
Bags are the reason I didn't buy before the last increase.  I don't want to miss out again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Parlez vous Francais??




ALLinTHEbag said:


> ...while learning to speak fluent french too?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HAve you seen the diamond pave in the vintage alhambra?  The 20 motif just ruined me forever.....
Wish I had never seen that....amazingly gorgeous.



G&Smommy said:


> I went to VCA today intending to pick up my two pieces (and maybe a third) and made the mistake of trying on some diamond pieces. I have to say, as much as I love the Magic MOP pendant and the 6-motif Magic necklace, the diamond pieces just blew me away! I am now thinking of exchanging the two pieces I bought for either the Magic Pave Single Motif pendant necklace, the Magic single motif ring, or the Perlee diamond clover ring.
> 
> 
> The other piece that I loved was the Frivole diamond necklace with (I think) 9 motifs. I wish they made a pendant neckalce with the two motifs like the center of that necklace. I feel like most of the other motifs just got lost in my hair, but the two motifs in the center are just stunning and would make an amazing necklace on their own!
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to try on the 5-motif bracelet, the vintage MOP ear clips, and the white gold two clover BTF ring in grey and white MOP. All were gorgeous, but if I were to get only one, it probably would have been the ear clips. I usually like a dangle, but the vintage Alhambra MOP ear clips looked really good and stood out more than I expected.
> 
> 
> So, my new dilemma is which diamond piece to splurge on as, at the price point, it will be my one and only VCA piece for some time. Thanks ladies!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> HAve you seen the diamond pave in the vintage alhambra? The 20 motif just ruined me forever.....
> Wish I had never seen that....amazingly gorgeous.


 
I have seen the bracelet, not a 10 or 20 motif.  VCA's pave is just beyond stunning!  Probably why I haven't been able to get that Magic pendant out of my head!


----------



## vancleef fan

thimp said:


> Does anyone know how much the                   rose de noel     earrings are?


 
It depends on the material they use, I'm not sure of the prices now with the constant price increase !!  I know the lowest price is for the mother of pearl and the most expensive ones are in  the angel skin coral


----------



## Bethc

Florasun said:


> That's what I am thinking with the pave frivole earrings. I know I would unconsciously spend half of that in six months on smaller pieces here and there - so I should just get the earrings and not buy anything for the next year. That way I have at least one wow piece before they go totally out of my price range.


 
Yep, that's how it sounds in my head too, but somehow, I forget.  I would basically have to not buy anything 1st and then splurge, which would be at least 2 price increases from now.


----------



## sin vergüenza

burberryprncess said:


> Are you talking to me?
> 
> For the 10 motif from NM, I've only received the hard case with the hanging slots but no velvet pouch or outer box. For my single motif from VCA Boutique, I received the outer box and hard case but no velvet pouch.


 
No it was Wintotty  - but it sounds like you received something differrent than we did for a 10 motif. Like Hermes boxes, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason - whatever is on hand and whatever fits is what they give you.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> OMG - love these earrings.... <<swoon!>>


 
I can picture these with a gorgeous white dress and white sandals. The ultimate summer look. I love coral.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Parlez vous Francais??


Oui, un peu.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19773790 said:
			
		

> I can picture these with a gorgeous white dress and white sandals. The ultimate summer look. I love coral.


 Love that collection.


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> I took this screen shot - I believe these are the ones I tried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty and unusual.



Did you end up getting these earrings?  They are so pretty.  How big are they on your ears?  Also if you don't mind, can you please PM me the price?  TIA.


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> I went to VCA today intending to pick up my two pieces (and maybe a third) and made the mistake of trying on some diamond pieces. I have to say, as much as I love the Magic MOP pendant and the 6-motif Magic necklace, the diamond pieces just blew me away! I am now thinking of exchanging the two pieces I bought for either the Magic Pave Single Motif pendant necklace, the Magic single motif ring, or the Perlee diamond clover ring.
> 
> 
> The other piece that I loved was the Frivole diamond necklace with (I think) 9 motifs. I wish they made a pendant neckalce with the two motifs like the center of that necklace. I feel like most of the other motifs just got lost in my hair, but the two motifs in the center are just stunning and would make an amazing necklace on their own!
> 
> 
> I also had the chance to try on the 5-motif bracelet, the vintage MOP ear clips, and the white gold two clover BTF ring in grey and white MOP. All were gorgeous, but if I were to get only one, it probably would have been the ear clips. I usually like a dangle, but the vintage Alhambra MOP ear clips looked really good and stood out more than I expected.
> 
> 
> So, my new dilemma is which diamond piece to splurge on as, at the price point, it will be my one and only VCA piece for some time. Thanks ladies!


 
Hmmmm.
Got any pics or links to post so I can compare them side by side?  
I am going to have fun deciding!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

What do you think?


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> What do you think?



Those are really cute!


----------



## StephKou

Hi all - I am technically new although I come to this forum a lot for the information!  You all are so knowledgeable...

Well, I have gone into two of the boutiques in London today and they were both so busy and did not have much stock...

There were queues at the department store - part of me wonders if it is due to the price increase... Also, is the recession really happening???

I would have loved to get some preowned alhambra pieces but even then it is almost the same as retail price!  

I am so confused what to do - if I should buy now but then again it is rare that prices come down once they go up and jewellry rarely go on sale...

Does anyone know if employees get a great staff sale?


----------



## beachy10

I called my lady at Betteridge today and ordered the sweet butterfly necklace. She said the next price increase is in October and when I asked on the increases she said 15-17% although I think she was guessing.

Seems we are getting conflicting dates on these increases.


----------



## StephKou

i was told in europe it will be 20% next month!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> Those are really cute!


 
Journey in Paris rings....apparently, you cannot order them but there are a few sizes around.


----------



## neenabengal

StephKou said:


> Hi all - I am technically new although I come to this forum a lot for the information!  You all are so knowledgeable...
> 
> Well, I have gone into two of the boutiques in London today and they were both so busy and did not have much stock...
> 
> There were queues at the department store - part of me wonders if it is due to the price increase... Also, is the recession really happening???
> 
> I would have loved to get some preowned alhambra pieces but even then it is almost the same as retail price!
> 
> I am so confused what to do - if I should buy now but then again it is rare that prices come down once they go up and jewellry rarely go on sale...
> 
> Does anyone know if employees get a great staff sale?



Hi there
Yes, I think is it busy due to the pending price increase.  I am sure the SAs are telling everyone about the pending increase, I know I was told and that was back in July!  I think in UK price increase is on 1 Sep?
If you have the money, I would buy now - I severely doubt VCA will ever go down in price
Yes, I have noticed that pre-owned price is fairly close to new - but on the flipside, that is reassuring as you know that VCA price increases happen fairly regularly and should you ever need to sell, you will probably achieve near to what you paid (as there will inevitably be more price increases). 

What are you looking to buy?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

October 1st in the U.S.-confirmed!


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Journey in Paris rings....apparently, you cannot order them but there are a few sizes around.



Really?    I was going to add that on my wish list.  Are they limited editions or something?

So the increase is confirmed for Oct. 1st in the U.S.?  I guess I have to make my purchase sooner than I thought.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> Really?    I was going to add that on my wish list.  Are they limited editions or something?
> 
> So the increase is confirmed for Oct. 1st in the U.S.?  I guess I have to make my purchase sooner than I thought.



Yes, that was what I was told on both accounts. It is weird because the rings are on the website. Why have something online that you cannot order?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ Journey in Paris ring in WG, enamel, diamonds is 6,700.00 if anyone is interested. Also made in RG too.


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, that was what I was told on both accounts. It is weird because the rings are on the website. Why have something online that you cannot order?


 

Unfortunately, it seems like some items are like that.  I was asking for the Rose de Noel in the coral material and they don't offer that here in the U.S.  It's definitely weird!


----------



## StephKou

I would love either the carnelian bracelet and or the lapiz but was told noone has lapiz right now.  I saw a pendant last year as a special but didn't know or realize they would discontinue...

you are right about prices.  maybe i wont regret it...

i cant find any on resellers in carnelian - 

christies has a YG turqouise 10 motif necklace and earrings for sale in their september auction but just know it will go way ahead of estimate


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> Unfortunately, it seems like some items are like that.  I was asking for the Rose de Noel in the coral material and they don't offer that here in the U.S.  It's definitely weird!


You would think they could order anything?


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> You would think they could order anything?



Yup, especially, at the prices that we are paying for these items!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

StephKou said:


> I would love either the carnelian bracelet and or the lapiz but was told noone has lapiz right now.  I saw a pendant last year as a special but didn't know or realize they would discontinue...
> 
> you are right about prices.  maybe i wont regret it...
> 
> i cant find any on resellers in carnelian -
> 
> christies has a YG turqouise 10 motif necklace and earrings for sale in their september auction but just know it will go way ahead of estimate



The lapis pendant was the Christmas pendant. I recall it. I turned it down too and bought the Magic WG mop pendant instead.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> Yup, especially, at the prices that we are paying for these items!


Exactly!


----------



## Florasun

marialc121 said:


> Did you end up getting these earrings? They are so pretty. How big are they on your ears? Also if you don't mind, can you please PM me the price? TIA.


 
I did not end up getting these - although they are quite pretty. 
These are 1/2 inch across measured across the widest part, .78 carats of diamonds, and 8500.00 USD. I thought it was 6500 but I was wrong. (the 8 looks like a 6). Available at the Bellevue, WA, Neiman Marcus.


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> I did not end up getting these - although they are quite pretty.
> These are 1/2 inch across measured across the widest part, .78 carats of diamonds, and 8500.00 USD. I thought it was 6500 but I was wrong. (the 8 looks like a 6). Available at the Bellevue, WA, Neiman Marcus.



Thanks so the info!    They are really cute.  So, did you end up getting the Frivole paved earrings?  Those are gorgeous too!  Ah...all VCA pieces are gorgeous...


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> Hmmmm.
> Got any pics or links to post so I can compare them side by side?
> I am going to have fun deciding!


 
I have some pics of the Pave Magic pendant and the Perlee ring in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/officially-vca-obsessed-what-to-buy-next-700578-4.html

I am now down to the following choices:

1.  Keep Magic MOP Single Motif WG pendant, 6-motif YG necklace with MOP and Onyx, and add vintage MOP ear clips

2.  Magic Pave Single Motif Pendant alone

3.  Magic Pave Single Motif Ring and Magic MOP Single Motif Pendant

I am so confused!  The pave diamond pieces truly take my breath away whenever I look at them, but I also love the MOP pieces and they are very different from any other jewelry I own (mostly platinum and diamond estate pieces).  I wish budget was unlimited and I could get all five pieces.  Any opinions would be appreciated!  Thanks again ladies!


----------



## beansbeans

I wish I can have your dilemma  

The single motif pendant seems to be a recurring theme in your choices.  I would go with the Magic pave single motif pendant and add the small earstuds (~$2k).  They are tiny but it won't be overpowering when you wear it with the pave pendant 

Good luck with your decision!  




G&Smommy said:


> I have some pics of the Pave Magic pendant and the Perlee ring in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/officially-vca-obsessed-what-to-buy-next-700578-4.html
> 
> I am now down to the following choices:
> 
> 1. Keep Magic MOP Single Motif WG pendant, 6-motif YG necklace with MOP and Onyx, and add vintage MOP ear clips
> 
> 2. Magic Pave Single Motif Pendant alone
> 
> 3. Magic Pave Single Motif Ring and Magic MOP Single Motif Pendant
> 
> I am so confused! The pave diamond pieces truly take my breath away whenever I look at them, but I also love the MOP pieces and they are very different from any other jewelry I own (mostly platinum and diamond estate pieces). I wish budget was unlimited and I could get all five pieces. Any opinions would be appreciated! Thanks again ladies!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I have some pics of the Pave Magic pendant and the Perlee ring in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/officially-vca-obsessed-what-to-buy-next-700578-4.html
> 
> I am now down to the following choices:
> 
> 1.  Keep Magic MOP Single Motif WG pendant, 6-motif YG necklace with MOP and Onyx, and add vintage MOP ear clips
> 
> 2.  Magic Pave Single Motif Pendant alone
> 
> 3.  Magic Pave Single Motif Ring and Magic MOP Single Motif Pendant
> 
> I am so confused!  The pave diamond pieces truly take my breath away whenever I look at them, but I also love the MOP pieces and they are very different from any other jewelry I own (mostly platinum and diamond estate pieces).  I wish budget was unlimited and I could get all five pieces.  Any opinions would be appreciated!  Thanks again ladies!



The single pave piece will be increased October 1st. The price went up 2K from July.  If you think you may want it, go for it. I vote for #3 for every day. The pave diamonds are incredible but you cannot stare at your own neck all day. You can however, stare at your hand.


----------



## Smoothoprter

G&Smommy said:


> I have some pics of the Pave Magic pendant and the Perlee ring in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/officially-vca-obsessed-what-to-buy-next-700578-4.html
> 
> I am now down to the following choices:
> 
> 1. Keep Magic MOP Single Motif WG pendant, 6-motif YG necklace with MOP and Onyx, and add vintage MOP ear clips
> 
> 2. Magic Pave Single Motif Pendant alone
> 
> 3. Magic Pave Single Motif Ring and Magic MOP Single Motif Pendant
> 
> I am so confused! The pave diamond pieces truly take my breath away whenever I look at them, but I also love the MOP pieces and they are very different from any other jewelry I own (mostly platinum and diamond estate pieces). I wish budget was unlimited and I could get all five pieces. Any opinions would be appreciated! Thanks again ladies!


 
My vote is still for the magic pave pendant.


----------



## beachy10

G&Smommy said:


> I have some pics of the Pave Magic pendant and the Perlee ring in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/officially-vca-obsessed-what-to-buy-next-700578-4.html
> 
> I am now down to the following choices:
> 
> 1.  Keep Magic MOP Single Motif WG pendant, 6-motif YG necklace with MOP and Onyx, and add vintage MOP ear clips
> 
> 2.  Magic Pave Single Motif Pendant alone
> 
> 3.  Magic Pave Single Motif Ring and Magic MOP Single Motif Pendant
> 
> I am so confused!  The pave diamond pieces truly take my breath away whenever I look at them, but I also love the MOP pieces and they are very different from any other jewelry I own (mostly platinum and diamond estate pieces).  I wish budget was unlimited and I could get all five pieces.  Any opinions would be appreciated!  Thanks again ladies!



I would get the pave single motif pendant!!


----------



## G&Smommy

beansbeans said:


> I wish I can have your dilemma
> 
> The single motif pendant seems to be a recurring theme in your choices. I would go with the Magic pave single motif pendant and add the small earstuds (~$2k). They are tiny but it won't be overpowering when you wear it with the pave pendant
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


 
Thanks!  Yes, I definitely like pendants for every day.  I know I want a pendant because that is the piece I will use the most.  Trust me, this is a complete splurge for me.  I should have purchased before the last increase but was focused on bags at the time and I want to buy now before prices go up again.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The single pave piece will be increased October 1st. The price went up 2K from July. If you think you may want it, go for it. I vote for #3 for every day. The pave diamonds are incredible but you cannot stare at your own neck all day. You can however, stare at your hand.


 

Thanks.  I feel like no matter what I buy I will always want one of the pave Magic pieces which is why I feel I should buy now before prices go up again.  I am really torn and wish I had a way to get them all!


----------



## G&Smommy

Smoothoprter said:


> My vote is still for the magic pave pendant.


 
Thanks Smoothoprter!  Since I know you are one of the owners of the 6-motif Magic, how do you like it?  When I tried it on again yesterday, I loved it but was concerned it would only work with certain necklines  and outfits.  The pendants, on the other hand, would work with anything.


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> I would get the pave single motif pendant!!


 
Thanks beachy10!  The Magic pave single motif was my first VCA love several months ago when I tried it on at the Vegas VCA boutique.  It was after that seeing that piece that I started researching the brand more and becoming interested in other pieces.


----------



## Smoothoprter

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks Smoothoprter! Since I know you are one of the owners of the 6-motif Magic, how do you like it? When I tried it on again yesterday, I loved it but was concerned it would only work with certain necklines and outfits. The pendants, on the other hand, would work with anything.


 
I love it.  I think you're right though, for me it seems I only wear it when I'm wearing solids with V neck or strapless necklines.  

I would say I agree that the single motif would work with more clothing options.


----------



## Florasun

marialc121 said:


> Thanks so the info!  They are really cute. So, did you end up getting the Frivole paved earrings? Those are gorgeous too! Ah...all VCA pieces are gorgeous...


 
Nothing yet.... but rest assured the VCA thread will be among the first to know if I do, LOL!


----------



## StephKou

Do people find that white gold with turquoise is too strong a blue to wear often?  I like it but then I am wondering if I should get white gold mop earrings...hm


----------



## G&Smommy

Smoothoprter said:


> I love it. I think you're right though, for me it seems I only wear it when I'm wearing solids with V neck or strapless necklines.
> 
> I would say I agree that the single motif would work with more clothing options.


 
Thanks!  I was thinking it would not work as well with patterns or higher necklines.  It would be beautiful with certain dresses and when a wear a cardigan with a solid tank.  See, this is why I want them all!  The five pieces together would be pretty much a perfect VCA collection for me, though I might need to throw in a bracelet to make it complete.


----------



## kim_mac

i would get the pave magic pendant.  seems like you really love that piece.  you can get the other less expensive pieces later on...


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> i would get the pave magic pendant. seems like you really love that piece. you can get the other less expensive pieces later on...


 
Thanks!  I do love it!  The diamonds just sparkle like crazy and it is so beautiful!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> i would get the pave magic pendant.  seems like you really love that piece.  you can get the other less expensive pieces later on...



ITA. I think you will love the pave magic pendant.


----------



## thimp

StephKou said:


> Do people find that *white gold with turquoise is too strong a blue to wear often*?  I like it but then I am wondering if I should get white gold mop earrings...hm



Not at all. I wear my wg with turquoise quite often. For me, the wg gives turquoise a fresh, crisp, casual feel.


----------



## Florasun

Girls - I have learned I will have to purchase the pave frivole earrings in order for my local NM to get them in. So I can't try them on first, but I can return them right away if I don't like them.
I'm nervous - should I pull the trigger and buy them or not? It will be the most expensive piece of jewelry I own. I didn't spend much on jewelry until I discovered VCA.... and even then my purchases were minor just some YG MOP alhambra pieces. My lifestyle is casual and I don't really get a chance to wear it that often.

I can return them if I don't love them. Even after a couple of years, being branded jewelry and with VCA's constant price increases I could probably sell at very little loss if I decided to part with them - I think.

Will they look too "young" for me when I get into my late 50s and on? I thought it would be nice to have one WOW piece that I can pull out from now until I go into a nursing home, LOL!


----------



## thimp

*Florasun*-I think the pave frivole earrings are absolutely lovely, and ageless! Just the right amount of wow factor. Something that you can wear daily, casually. They are definitely on my wishlist. 

I think you should give it a try. You have nothing to lose. If you try them on and do not like it, then you can simply return them.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> ITA. I think you will love the pave magic pendant.


 
Thanks thimp!  It is definitely a statement piece whereas the MOP pieces are more subtle, every day elegance.  That is why I am torn.  Do I go for one amazing statement piece or three gorgeous everyday pieces (though I know I could wear the pave Magic pendant as an every day piece as well and probably would)?


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Girls - I have learned I will have to purchase the pave frivole earrings in order for my local NM to get them in. So I can't try them on first, but I can return them right away if I don't like them.
> I'm nervous - should I pull the trigger and buy them or not? It will be the most expensive piece of jewelry I own. I didn't spend much on jewelry until I discovered VCA.... and even then my purchases were minor just some YG MOP alhambra pieces. My lifestyle is casual and I don't really get a chance to wear it that often.
> 
> I can return them if I don't love them. Even after a couple of years, being branded jewelry and with VCA's constant price increases I could probably sell at very little loss if I decided to part with them - I think.
> 
> Will they look too "young" for me when I get into my late 50s and on? I thought it would be nice to have one WOW piece that I can pull out from now until I go into a nursing home, LOL!


 
As long as you can return them, you should go for it!  The pave in the Frivole is stunning and I think they are subtle enough to wear every day.  I also don't think they will look too young.  It is a very timeless and elegant design, like most VCA pieces which is why I am falling in love with the brand.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> *Florasun*-I think the pave frivole earrings are absolutely lovely, and ageless! Just the right amount of wow factor. Something that you can wear daily, casually. They are definitely on my wishlist.
> 
> I think you should give it a try. You have nothing to lose. If you try them on and do not like it, then you can simply return them.




I agree!  I have them and they are delicate and subtle enough to very very versatile.  Day/night.  They sparkle but its not blingy in the garish sense.  These are true old school understated glamour and elegance


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks thimp!  It is definitely a statement piece whereas the MOP pieces are more subtle, every day elegance.  That is why I am torn.  Do I go for one amazing statement piece or three gorgeous everyday pieces (though I know I could wear the pave Magic pendant as an every day piece as well and probably would)?


 
It is going to be a tough decision for you, I am sure!
I personally would not get the magic, because it is too big of a piece for me to wear everyday (I am 5" 5" with a medium frame).  I like to wear jewelry everyday.  The pave Magic pendant is GORG, but... lol where I live and work it would draw way too much attention!  
What are the pros/cons between the pieces for you?


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks thimp!  It is definitely a statement piece whereas the MOP pieces are more subtle, every day elegance.  That is why I am torn.  Do I go for one amazing statement piece or three gorgeous everyday pieces (though I know I could wear the pave Magic pendant as an every day piece as well and probably would)?



I would go for the pave magic pendant. But that's me. I always enjoy wearing one item in my ensemble with a bit of wow.


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> It is going to be a tough decision for you, I am sure!
> I personally would not get the magic, because it is too big of a piece for me to wear everyday (I am 5" 5" with a medium frame). I like to wear jewelry everyday. The pave Magic pendant is GORG, but... lol where I live and work it would draw way too much attention!
> What are the pros/cons between the pieces for you?


 
Honestly, I want them all and know I would wear them all so it is just a matter of narrowing down to the best choice for the $.  The only con of the Magic pave pendant is that it is truly a statement piece and I wonder if it would be too much for every day.  I would feel perfectly comfortable wearing it day to day, though, and it would blend well with my other pieces.  The only cons to the MOP Magic pieces are that the 6-motif is not necessarily wearable with every pattern or neckline, and I do not have other YG jewelry.  All of my pieces are platinum or white gold with diamonds, so having some MOP which are more subtle would mix up my collection more.  Wish I had a winning lottery ticket or money tree so I could just get them all!


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> I would go for the pave magic pendant. But that's me. I always enjoy wearing one item in my ensemble with a bit of wow.


 
I love statement pieces as well and I am so drawn to this pendant every time I see it.  Still a hard choice, though, because I would also love some MOP pieces for more casual days.  I can always get the MOP pieces later, though.  Hopefully the price increase will not be too bad on the MOP Magic collection since it went up quite a bit in July.


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> Honestly, I want them all and know I would wear them all so it is just a matter of narrowing down to the best choice for the $.  The only con of the Magic pave pendant is that it is truly a statement piece and I wonder if it would be too much for every day.  I would feel perfectly comfortable wearing it day to day, though, and it would blend well with my other pieces.  The only cons to the MOP Magic pieces are that the 6-motif is not necessarily wearable with every pattern or neckline, and I do not have other YG jewelry.  All of my pieces are platinum or white gold with diamonds, so having some MOP which are more subtle would mix up my collection more.  Wish I had a winning lottery ticket or money tree so I could just get them all!




I wouldnt get the pendant either ....its too big and out there for comfortable frequent wear.  I have been eyeing the ring though.........its smaller and down on the hand a little easier to feel discreet


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> I wouldnt get the pendant either ....its too big and out there for comfortable frequent wear. I have been eyeing the ring though.........its smaller and down on the hand a little easier to feel discreet


 
I think I "need" at least one pave Magic piece, the question is pendant or ring. Do you happen to know the price of the ring?  I was quoted a price that I think is for the BTF version.  I believe the single motif was around $9K pre-increase.  Thanks!


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> *Florasun*-I think the pave frivole earrings are absolutely lovely, and ageless! Just the right amount of wow factor. Something that you can wear daily, casually. They are definitely on my wishlist.
> 
> I think you should give it a try. You have nothing to lose. If you try them on and do not like it, then you can simply return them.


Thanks for your input! I will go this weekend to purchase them - like you said - nothing to lose. And if I don't try them on I will never know.



G&Smommy said:


> As long as you can return them, you should go for it!  The pave in the Frivole is stunning and I think they are subtle enough to wear every day.  I also don't think they will look too young.  It is a very timeless and elegant design, like most VCA pieces which is why I am falling in love with the brand.



I like the words timeless and elegant - it makes me feel like I have made an investment instead of an impulse purchase!



Hermesaholic said:


> I agree!  I have them and they are delicate and subtle enough to very very versatile.  Day/night.  They sparkle but its not blingy in the garish sense.  These are true old school understated glamour and elegance



It was was your photo that did me in, LOL! until then I was only considering the plain white gold! I don't like a lot of bling because I feel self-conscious when people look at me - I don't even like carrying my birkin sometimes because of that.


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Honestly, I want them all and know I would wear them all so it is just a matter of narrowing down to the best choice for the $.  The only con of the Magic pave pendant is that it is truly a statement piece and I wonder if it would be too much for every day.  I would feel perfectly comfortable wearing it day to day, though, and it would blend well with my other pieces.  The only cons to the MOP Magic pieces are that the 6-motif is not necessarily wearable with every pattern or neckline, and I do not have other YG jewelry.  All of my pieces are platinum or white gold with diamonds, so having some MOP which are more subtle would mix up my collection more.  Wish I had a winning lottery ticket or money tree so I could just get them all!


 
A lottery ticket would be very nice!!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> Girls - I have learned I will have to purchase the pave frivole earrings in order for my local NM to get them in. So I can't try them on first, but I can return them right away if I don't like them.
> I'm nervous - should I pull the trigger and buy them or not? It will be the most expensive piece of jewelry I own. I didn't spend much on jewelry until I discovered VCA.... and even then my purchases were minor just some YG MOP alhambra pieces. My lifestyle is casual and I don't really get a chance to wear it that often.
> 
> I can return them if I don't love them. Even after a couple of years, being branded jewelry and with VCA's constant price increases I could probably sell at very little loss if I decided to part with them - I think.
> 
> *Will they look too "young" for me when I get into my late 50s and on? I thought it would be nice to have one WOW piece that I can pull out from now until I go into a nursing home, LOL*!


 
This made me giggle because I think the same way.  I tell my young daughter that it will all be hers but, when she visits me in the nursing home, bring it with her and put it on me so Mama can wear it a bit and smile - then take it back home with her.

Seriously, those Frivole pave are just the perfect combo of bling and small - not too OTT at all. I think you will love them! I do not think they are for the young only either. I, too, only have the more minor VCA pieces and these would be the one splurge I *would *do if I could.

I hope you love them. It's a no lose situation for you - just return if you don't like them. Good Luck!


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:


> A lottery ticket would be very nice!!!!


Or a money tree!  I am not that picky   Anything to get me more VCA!!  Ok, now I really sound like an addict, good thing I am in good company  

BTW, does anyone own the Socrate 3 earrings?  I would really love to see a picture of those on.  I think I need something blingy too and I am trying to decide between those and the small lotus.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Honestly, I want them all and know I would wear them all so it is just a matter of narrowing down to the best choice for the $.  The only con of the Magic pave pendant is that it is truly a statement piece and I wonder if it would be too much for every day.  I would feel perfectly comfortable wearing it day to day, though, and it would blend well with my other pieces.  The only cons to the MOP Magic pieces are that the 6-motif is not necessarily wearable with every pattern or neckline, and I do not have other YG jewelry.  All of my pieces are platinum or white gold with diamonds, so having some MOP which are more subtle would mix up my collection more.  Wish I had a winning lottery ticket or money tree so I could just get them all!



It might be a bit of a statement piece, but after thinking about it I decided you really could rock this for a looong time. (I worry about aging out of my jewelry and handbags...) I applied my Helen Mirren rule and I think the pave passed - as proof, just think how gorgeous it would look with this outfit:


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Or a money tree!  I am not that picky   Anything to get me more VCA!!  Ok, now I really sound like an addict, good thing I am in good company
> 
> BTW, does anyone own the Socrate 3 earrings?  I would really love to see a picture of those on.  I think I need something blingy too and I am trying to decide between those and the small lotus.



I actually prefer the small lotus earrings. It's a wonderful price for the amount of wow.


----------



## kim_mac

all this talk about the frivole pave earrings are making me want a pair too!!!  i know i will eventually get the cosmos earrings (small or medium - still can't decide)...so my question is -- would it be repetitive/overlap to get both the frivole pave for everyday casual and the cosmos for evening/dressy occasions?  i think i want the frivole because they are less expensive and i know i can get them NOW!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> all this talk about the frivole pave earrings are making me want a pair too!!!  i know i will eventually get the cosmos earrings (small or medium - still can't decide)...so my question is -- would it be repetitive/overlap to get both the frivole pave for everyday casual and the cosmos for evening/dressy occasions?  i think i want the frivole because they are less expensive and i know i can get them NOW!



I am debating about earrings, too. I think the frivole earrings would be very pretty. But the small cosmos earrings are STUNNING. I would not hesitate to wear the small cosmos in the daytime. 

I like sets. If you are planning to get the medium cosmos pendant, then perhaps the small cosmos earrings are the better choice. However, if you are planning to get the 2 flower frivole ring, then the frivole earrings would be the better choice. For me, the shape of the cosmos and the frivole are a tad similar. Now, the lotus and the cosmos, or the lotus and the frivole...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks.  I feel like no matter what I buy I will always want one of the pave Magic pieces which is why I feel I should buy now before prices go up again.  I am really torn and wish I had a way to get them all!



Some people can rock that pendant daily. For me, it seemed too much bling on my neck. I don't mind it on my hand. It is GORGEOUS though so if you can wear it, GO FOR IT!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some people can rock that pendant daily. For me, it seemed too much bling on my neck. I don't mind it on my hand. It is GORGEOUS though so if you can wear it, GO FOR IT!


 
I think I could wear it a lot, but I am still torn since it is a lot to spend on one piece.  If only I could get them all!


----------



## Greentea

...big mistake....I just called VCA to ask the price of the small yellow gold Frivole Earrings...I'm becoming obsessed with these!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> I am debating about earrings, too. I think the frivole earrings would be very pretty. But the small cosmos earrings are STUNNING. I would not hesitate to wear the small cosmos in the daytime.
> 
> I like sets. If you are planning to get the medium cosmos pendant, then perhaps the small cosmos earrings are the better choice. However, if you are planning to get the 2 flower frivole ring, then the frivole earrings would be the better choice. For me, the shape of the cosmos and the frivole are a tad similar. Now, the lotus and the cosmos, or the lotus and the frivole...



i completely agree - i'm just being impulsive and greedy!  i know that i have to stick to a plan and stay with the cosmos and not get side tracked.  i haven't tried on the 2 flower frivole ring but i will in NY next month!  i have a feeling i will still love the lotus ring though!


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> I am debating about earrings, too. I think the frivole earrings would be very pretty. But the small cosmos earrings are STUNNING. I would not hesitate to wear the small cosmos in the daytime.
> 
> I like sets. If you are planning to get the medium cosmos pendant, then perhaps the small cosmos earrings are the better choice. However, if you are planning to get the 2 flower frivole ring, then the frivole earrings would be the better choice. For me, the shape of the cosmos and the frivole are a tad similar. Now, the lotus and the cosmos, or the lotus and the frivole...



Thimp - thanks for this advice. I have the small lotus which I love and wear day or night. I'm thinking about a second pair and debating between frivole and cosmos. I've tried on the small cosmos and even those seemed too blingy for daytime (perhaps just for where I live and in other areas they would be fine) the frivole I have yet to try. I have to figure it out before October  My NM SA said that there is no price increase. I'm not inclined to believe that since so many here have reported otherwise.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> It might be a bit of a statement piece, but after thinking about it I decided you really could rock this for a looong time. (I worry about aging out of my jewelry and handbags...) I applied my Helen Mirren rule and I think the pave passed - as proof, just think how gorgeous it would look with this outfit:



It would look great with that outfit, but so would the 6 motif.  I am torn between practicality and wow factor.  I also just found out the ring is half the price of the pendant.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> i completely agree - i'm just being impulsive and greedy!  i know that i have to stick to a plan and stay with the cosmos and not get side tracked.  i haven't tried on the 2 flower frivole ring but i will in NY next month!  i have a feeling i will still love the lotus ring though!



I have to be honest with you, I ADORE my lotus ring. I am a very simple and casual dresser, so I do not feel over the top when I wear my lotus ring in the daytime. I definitely will be getting the lotus earrings to complete my lotus set. 

If I have to choose between the frivole and the cosmos...that would be tough. I have tried the 2 flower frivole ring, and love it. But not as much as lotus ring. And of course, the cosmos pendant is my absolute favorite VCA pendant.


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Thimp - thanks for this advice. I have the small lotus which I love and wear day or night. I'm thinking about a second pair and debating between frivole and cosmos. I've tried on the small cosmos and even those seemed too blingy for daytime (perhaps just for where I live and in other areas they would be fine) the frivole I have yet to try. I have to figure it out before October  My NM SA said that there is no price increase. I'm not inclined to believe that since so many here have reported otherwise.



Thank you, *birkingirl*, for your input regarding the small lotus earrings. Now I can feel comfortable purchasing it, since I am very much a daytime, casual dresser.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The lotus earrings are stunning, and a great buy considering how amazing they are IMO.....





thimp said:


> Thank you, *birkingirl*, for your input regarding the small lotus earrings. Now I can feel comfortable purchasing it, since I am very much a daytime, casual dresser.


----------



## sanibelseashell

birkingirl said:


> Thimp - thanks for this advice. I have the small lotus which I love and wear day or night. I'm thinking about a second pair and debating between frivole and cosmos. I've tried on the small cosmos and even those seemed too blingy for daytime (perhaps just for where I live and in other areas they would be fine) the frivole I have yet to try. I have to figure it out before October  My NM SA said that there is no price increase. I'm not inclined to believe that since so many here have reported otherwise.


There is definitely an increase on October 1


----------



## sanibelseashell

tbbbjb said:


> Or a money tree!  I am not that picky   Anything to get me more VCA!!  Ok, now I really sound like an addict, good thing I am in good company
> 
> BTW, does anyone own the Socrate 3 earrings?  I would really love to see a picture of those on.  I think I need something blingy too and I am trying to decide between those and the small lotus.


I have!  I love them, they are understated, but more interesting than my diamond studs!


----------



## sanibelseashell

thimp said:


> Not at all. I wear my wg with turquoise quite often. For me, the wg gives turquoise a fresh, crisp, casual feel.


I love my tq 20 motif, I wear it as a neutral.  It looks amazing with my mop 20 also!


----------



## sanibelseashell

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The lapis pendant was the Christmas pendant. I recall it. I turned it down too and bought the Magic WG mop pendant instead.


I shop in Naples store, and they have a lapis pendant and 10..


----------



## sanibelseashell

ALLinTHEbag said:


> What do you think?


love!!


----------



## sanibelseashell

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Every time I try on the pave Magic pieces, my heart stops.  They are so gorgeous!  I feel like I need to get what I really love even though it is a complete splurge, especially if prices are going up again.


In love with the single motif pave ring, tried it on last week.  It is def on my want list!


----------



## sanibelseashell

Hermesaholic said:


> is there a VCA near you?


If you live in CA, a privately owned vca can send to you and waive the tax..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, I heard that, too.



sanibelseashell said:


> There is definitely an increase on October 1


----------



## sanibelseashell

surfergirljen said:


> I'm really really upset about the price increase... I'm sure I'll eat my words one day but I'm just about done with VCA.


all of my favorite luxury brands have gone up this year


----------



## sanibelseashell

marialc121 said:


> Thanks!  I thought so too, but then when I called they said they don't have it anymore...  I'm confused...  BTW, Patrick is really nice.  I've dealt with him before as well.


I bought my sm rose de noel wmop in naples..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Is yours with wg or yg??
I worry about layering mine a bit.....
BTW- it looks gorgeous when worn with a green tank.




sanibelseashell said:


> I love my tq 20 motif, I wear it as a neutral. It looks amazing with my mop 20 also!


----------



## sanibelseashell

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have never seen the 10 or 20 motif in pave. I have the bracelets. Are the necklaces finished on both sides or is it the same as the bracelet?


My mom has the pave 10 yg and it is amazing...but not the same on both sides


----------



## sanibelseashell

Cavalier Girl said:


> We all need to remember that gold is a commodity.  If you own gold for investment, when you sell it, you don't sell according to the price you paid for it.  You sell it for what it will cost you to replace it.  Personally, I don't think greed plays into their decision making.  I want them to make a healthy profit so they can continue to make amazing jewelry.
> 
> Yep, I'm a capitalist!


agreed!


----------



## sanibelseashell

Florasun said:


> I think you are making the right decision! If you already have the diamond pave alhambra (love!) then the white-gold frivole would be a great "every-day" pair of earrings.
> 
> I went back to NM today (and my SA confirmed an October price increase but didn't say on what or how much). I tried on the WG frivole again, but she didn't have the pave frivole, just a pave ring, which I held up to my ear and pretended was an earring. I really love them - and since I don't have any big diamond earrings (just some teensy studs) I am thinking I will go with the pave. However, they also had a pair of small round pave earrings with a teensy diamond dangle.  My SA said they were new and she couldn't find the name of them. They are about half the price of the frivole, and almost as cute. My DF who was shopping with me today really liked them - she thought they were more classic than the frivole. I will try to find a pic of the round ones.


were they the palmyre one row?


----------



## sanibelseashell

Smoothoprter said:


> Love it!


gorgeous, I am obsessed with collecting charms right now..


----------



## sanibelseashell

Junkenpo said:


> That perked my ears up!
> 
> I love my sweets! (mop/yg butterfly & rg/carnelian heart bracelet).  I need a clover to round off the collection, and I think that would look great stacked on my other sweets. I just wish they had the sweet clover in turquoise or lapis...or malachite or jade.


$1250, I am on the list too


----------



## sanibelseashell

I wear four sweet braclets layered behing my watch..


----------



## sanibelseashell

burberryprncess said:


> 16 weeks is about right for special order.  My 10 motif onyx necklace is supposed to arrive within 4 months, which is equivalent to 16 weeks.


why so long for the onyx?  I saw in Naples last time I was shopping..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Once I saw the pave, I was 




sanibelseashell said:


> My mom has the pave 10 yg and it is amazing...but not the same on both sides


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Because it is a special order and VCA takes it's sweet time hand making this beautiful jewelry.
I was told a much shorter time frame for my simple MOP necklaces...ordered June 1st and STILL not here.
I have seen them at Neimans recently.
I am not purchasing mine from Neimans, however....the shop were I am buying them from had to order the necklaces.  If not for the fact that I am getting the pre-price increase price, I would just buy them from Neimans.




sanibelseashell said:


> why so long for the onyx? I saw in Naples last time I was shopping..


----------



## sanibelseashell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Interest is piqued. . .
> 
> do the pieces hold their value really well?  Price increases frequently?
> 
> I'd love some basic earrings.


first earrings should be vintage supers! I wear mine constantly!


----------



## Phish Lala

Greentea said:


> ...big mistake....I just called VCA to ask the price of the small yellow gold Frivole Earrings...I'm becoming obsessed with these!



I'm thinking of getting the Large Frivole YG in any size they are stunning, chic, elegant and so classy!


----------



## Florasun

The large are gorgeous! I've only seen photos of them - haven't seen IRL. If anybody had modeling pics of your frivole earrings please share!!


----------



## marialc121

sanibelseashell said:


> I bought my sm rose de noel wmop in naples..



Thank you.  I called the boutique and they also have the small MOP Rose de Noel, however, I'm still crazy for the coral which can only be purchased in Europe.


----------



## demisemiquaver

I was browsing the VCA tag on tumblr when I ran across this image:







That doesn't look right to me. Is it a fake?


----------



## Greentea

sanibelseashell said:


> I wear four sweet braclets layered behing my watch..


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks again ladies! After a lot of debate, I came to the conclusion that spending so much on one piece was not the right decision for me. One day, I still hope to own the Magic pave pendant, but it doesn't feel right now. So, I am keeping the single motif Magic MOP, the 6-motif Magic necklace, and adding the pave single motif Magic ring. This really gives me a nice starter collection and the best of all worlds - I can wear the single motif Magic every day, the 6-motif when I want a little more of a statement piece, and the ring every day for the bling factor. I feel good about this decision and can't wait to get my pieces! I hope to be able to add the vintage MOP ear clips, a bracelet (either the vintage MOP or the 5-motif Magic), and the two clover MOP BTF ring over the next year. And, someday, perhaps even the pave pendant Magic pendant. Thanks again for all of the input and advice! Ultimately, practicality won out but I still get a little bling with the pave ring!


----------



## dialv

Sounds like you have a nice collection going.


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know the price of the Lucky alhambra bracelet. I just saw a picture of it and it looks pretty amazing.


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> Sounds like you have a nice collection going.


 

Thanks!  I am just starting with VCA and officially obsessed already!


----------



## darkangel07760

demisemiquaver said:


> I was browsing the VCA tag on tumblr when I ran across this image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't look right to me. Is it a fake?


 
Hm.  I know that VCA does make a vintage turquoise in yg.  It looks real...


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy - sounds like you're getting the best of both worlds - the everyday luxury alhambra pieces and the bling ring when you want to wear something extra sparkly!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - sounds like you're getting the best of both worlds - the everyday luxury alhambra pieces and the bling ring when you want to wear something extra sparkly!



Thanks!  I am trying to get the best collection possible for the money and feel these pieces will give me a lot of options.


----------



## neenabengal

demisemiquaver said:


> I was browsing the VCA tag on tumblr when I ran across this image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't look right to me. Is it a fake?



What doesnt look right about it?


----------



## StephKou

demisemiquaver said:


> I was browsing the VCA tag on tumblr when I ran across this image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't look right to me. Is it a fake?


I can understand your questioning the authenticity - but i have noticed in the VCA boutiques as well - not all the stones are flush against the gold - I thought it shouldl eb uniformly tucked against the gold encasing but the SA was telling me that they can't all be uniform and flush.  Having said that in the picture the stone itself doesnt have that turqouise sheen and the light bouncing off it is that of a plastic or a resin.


----------



## sugar20

sanibelseashell said:


> I have!  I love them, they are understated, but more interesting than my diamond studs!



would you mind to share the picture of the socrate earrings? 
i am thinking about buying it too, but in YG. Do you have iit n WG or YG?


----------



## peppers90

*G&Smommy* sounds like you've made a good decision... a few nice pieces and then
some bling.   How much is the WG pave ring BTW?


----------



## carrie8

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks again ladies! After a lot of debate, I came to the conclusion that spending so much on one piece was not the right decision for me. One day, I still hope to own the Magic pave pendant, but it doesn't feel right now. So, I am keeping the single motif Magic MOP, the 6-motif Magic necklace, and adding the pave single motif Magic ring. This really gives me a nice starter collection and the best of all worlds - I can wear the single motif Magic every day, the 6-motif when I want a little more of a statement piece, and the ring every day for the bling factor. I feel good about this decision and can't wait to get my pieces! I hope to be able to add the vintage MOP ear clips, a bracelet (either the vintage MOP or the 5-motif Magic), and the two clover MOP BTF ring over the next year. And, someday, perhaps even the pave pendant Magic pendant. Thanks again for all of the input and advice! Ultimately, practicality won out but I still get a little bling with the pave ring!


 
May i ask how much is the pave ring? I am tempted to buy


----------



## Greentea

Florasun said:


> The large are gorgeous! I've only seen photos of them - haven't seen IRL. If anybody had modeling pics of your frivole earrings please share!!



Yes, please!!


----------



## Florasun

*G&Smommy* - I think you have made the right decision - I like what you said about having an everyday piece, a party piece, and "a-little-bling" piece. Get the pendant soon, though before the price goes up too much.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> The large are gorgeous! I've only seen photos of them - haven't seen IRL. If anybody had modeling pics of your frivole earrings please share!!


 
I have them. Will try to post pictures later this afternoon!

Did you get the pave frivole yet?


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19789939 said:
			
		

> I have them. Will try to post pictures later this afternoon!
> 
> Did you get the pave frivole yet?



Not yet - thanks for asking! I planned on going to NM this afternoon but I am starting to have doubts.   I feel nervous about buying anything expensive in this economy - but then again if I wait I will be paying more. Also, I hesitate to buy anything I haven't seen in person - that's why I was asking for some modeling shots...


----------



## demisemiquaver

neenabengal said:


> What doesnt look right about it?



The stone looks fine, it's the edging: the sides are smooth, instead of having two borders of the pearlized dots for each side.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> Not yet - thanks for asking! I planned on going to NM this afternoon but I am starting to have doubts.  I feel nervous about buying anything expensive in this economy - but then again if I wait I will be paying more. Also, I hesitate to buy anything I haven't seen in person - that's why I was asking for some modeling shots...


 
Oh wait - I have the large YG 3 diamond ones - not the pave! Do you still want the pics?

I think trying them on may change your mind. I am *very afraid* to try on the small Lotus for your same reason. It is such a big expense for me right now but I know I will love them - and they will only get more expensive.


----------



## Florasun

I would love to see modeling shots of the large YG frivole, and I'm sure everybody else would too! I love the small YG frivole, and would get those if YG looked good on me. The small WG frivole are pretty also, but the thing with WG is it could be anything - silver, stainless steel...  only VCA fans will know for sure. 

The Lotus are gorgeous! I wish they were in my price range.


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> *G&Smommy* sounds like you've made a good decision... a few nice pieces and then
> some bling. How much is the WG pave ring BTW?


 
The BTF version is $15,200.  I am getting the single motif version.  HTH!


----------



## G&Smommy

carrie8 said:


> May i ask how much is the pave ring? I am tempted to buy


 

Single motif Magic ring is $10,400.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> The Lotus are gorgeous! I wish they were in my price range.


 
They are not really in mine either! 

Ok, I am terrible at taking and posting pictures but will give it a shot...


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> *G&Smommy* - I think you have made the right decision - I like what you said about having an everyday piece, a party piece, and "a-little-bling" piece. Get the pendant soon, though before the price goes up too much.


 
Thanks!  I would love to have them all.  Maybe one day I will get the pave pendant too!


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19790649 said:
			
		

> They are not really in mine either!
> 
> Ok, I am terrible at taking and posting pictures but will give it a shot...



Thanks - you are a sweetie!


----------



## kim_mac

modeling shot of large yg frivole earrings on diana agron:

http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/van...-frivole-earclips/photos_videos#medium-985254


----------



## Greentea

^ those are amazing!!!
On my list!


----------



## Hermesaholic

kim_mac said:


> modeling shot of large yg frivole earrings on diana agron:
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/van...-frivole-earclips/photos_videos#medium-985254



wow!


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> modeling shot of large yg frivole earrings on diana agron:
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/van...-frivole-earclips/photos_videos#medium-985254



love!
I wish I could try on the yellow gold - all my store has are the wg.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Ladies - I took some action pics of my large YG Frivole earrings and I am unable to upload them no matter what. Tpf keeps giving me a message about "a security token missing" - whatever that means. I'm not computer savvy enough to fix this. 

I'm so frustrated! Anyhoo, Diana Agron looks better in them than I do!


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19791464 said:
			
		

> Ladies - I took some action pics of my large YG Frivole earrings and I am unable to upload them no matter what. Tpf keeps giving me a message about "a security token missing" - whatever that means. I'm not computer savvy enough to fix this.
> 
> I'm so frustrated! Anyhoo, Diana Agron looks better in them than I do!



Do you wear these alone or with a necklace? I'm thinking they will be perfect with a bare neckline with just my YG Love bracelet and maybe a tennis bracelet.

My problem is that I need a white gold earring option too! UGH!


----------



## Hermesaholic

here you go


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> here you go



Wow! The wg pave looks about the same size as the large yg! Gorgeous, *Hermesaholic*!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Wow! The wg pave looks about the same size as the large yg! Gorgeous, *Hermesaholic*!



They really are a nice size.  I have never compared the two (pave a large YG) side by side so I dont know how they differ.


----------



## kim_mac

hermesaholic - those are sooooo beautiful on you.  thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

kim_mac said:


> hermesaholic - those are sooooo beautiful on you.  thank you for sharing!!!



you are welcome. its hard to know unless you see how something looks on someone or yourself.  pictures of an object by itself can be so hard as so many are blown up or enlarged.  by the way the clear up close pic looks funny--i think it must be a reflection because half the earring looks yellow tinted and half white.  It doesn't really look like that.


----------



## pond23

I love the pave Frivole earclips on you *Hermesaholic*! I am dreaming of a pave Frivole set - the earclips, the BTF ring and the pendant. I hope they don't raise the prices of these pieces too much in October.


----------



## vancleef fan

Greentea said:


> Yes, please!!


 
I have the large Frivole in YG, they are posted somewhere in this thread


----------



## vancleef fan

Hermesaholic
Many congrats on your stunning earrings, they are beautiful and look great on you...


----------



## sin vergüenza

Greentea said:


> Do you wear these alone or with a necklace? I'm thinking they will be perfect with a bare neckline with just my YG Love bracelet and maybe a tennis bracelet.
> 
> My problem is that I need a white gold earring option too! UGH!


 
Actually, I *do* prefer them with a bare neckline. I've tried wearing them with my 10 motif and I feel they compete with rather than complement each other. They are large. I flipped one upside down on top of a quarter and the petal edges match up perfectly with the rim of the quarter. 

If you don't wear a necklace would you have a problem mixing metals between your ears and your wrist?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> here you go


 
Those earrings are the perfect balance of bling and utility. So perfect!

Did that make sense?


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Wow! The wg pave looks about the same size as the large yg! Gorgeous, *Hermesaholic*!


 
I could be wrong but I think the large YG are bigger than the pave.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!


Hermesaholic said:


> here you go


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19792249 said:
			
		

> Actually, I *do* prefer them with a bare neckline. I've tried wearing them with my 10 motif and I feel they compete with rather than complement each other. They are large. I flipped one upside down on top of a quarter and the petal edges match up perfectly with the rim of the quarter.
> 
> If you don't wear a necklace would you have a problem mixing metals between your ears and your wrist?



I am a fan of carefully and strategically mixed metals, so that would be fine. I wear my platinum tennis bracelet with YG Love bracelet all the time and I love the look. Also, I think the little diamonds in the center would play nicely with the diamonds in my tennis bracelet, even though the metals are different.
Wow -  quarter sized! Fab! I'll have to try both sizes to see which suits me as I'm pretty petite.


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19792249 said:
			
		

> Actually, I *do* prefer them with a bare neckline. I've tried wearing them with my 10 motif and I feel they compete with rather than complement each other. They are large. I flipped one upside down on top of a quarter and the petal edges match up perfectly with the rim of the quarter.
> 
> If you don't wear a necklace would you have a problem mixing metals between your ears and your wrist?



Also...I think you're right about not mixing Alhambra with the Frivole. Although I love a good, big statement piece, I tend to follow more of the understated "less is more" or "remove one piece before you go out the door" mentality. I love carefully combined and not overdone jewelry looks, even for evening. 
I'd like to limit my VCA collection to maybe 3 fabulous key pieces, 4 at the most and I'm having trouble choosing which ones would go best with what I already have. What a problem to have!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19792279 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I think the large YG are bigger than the pave.



yes.  from what i understand, the pave are called small and the yg large


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> here you go



OMG those are gorgeous!! thank you for posting pics!

I went this afternoon to see about buying the pave ear-clips and  I also tried on the XL turquoise and gold alhambra earclips. I love turquoise and gold together. I thought this combo looked really good on - even though yg doesn't usually look that great on me, the turquoise kind of neutralized the gold, kwim? and I kind of fell in love with them. So now I have a dilemma.
The pave are pretty close to being out of my league price-wise, while the turquoise are within... If I buy the pave I will have a pair of earrings that I can wear to any dressy event, and even sometimes during the day - but no shopping for a long time. If I buy the turquoise, I feel like they will only go with certain outfits because of the color, but my pocketbook will breath a sigh of relief. I feel like the pave will be more practical, but I love the turquoise! ACK- what am I supposed to do?? so anyway I ended up buying nothing...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello Florasun,

I can relate to your feelings about the turquoise. Most of my jewelry is set in platinum and I don't tend to wear a lot of gold except for classic gold hoops and a long Tiffany sprinkles necklace on rare occasion.  The yg just really makes the turquoise look very rich...same for the MOP in my opinion.  I bought both.  As far as the earrings...which ones made your face light up??  For what it's worth, two SA's told me that it is going to become VERY difficult to find the turquoise.  One SA at Neimans even told me that it is going to be rested for a while (??).  It has to do with limited supply of perfect Sleeping Beauty turquoise which is what VCA uses.  Another (non VCA) SA confirmed last week that the mines are having great difficulty/closing, etc.  That said, if you really like the turquoise and it is within your budget why not just get them?  Initially I worried about turquoise feeling very seasonal but I find that it looks great with a variety of colors...not just black and white but also with brown, especially...camels, taupe, gorgeous with green....
I know how hard it is to decide.  I am going throught this struggle myself with a necklace and having another price increase in the near future does not help 



Florasun said:


> OMG those are gorgeous!! thank you for posting pics!
> 
> I went this afternoon to see about buying the pave ear-clips and I also tried on the XL turquoise and gold alhambra earclips. I love turquoise and gold together. I thought this combo looked really good on - even though yg doesn't usually look that great on me, the turquoise kind of neutralized the gold, kwim? and I kind of fell in love with them. So now I have a dilemma.
> The pave are pretty close to being out of my league price-wise, while the turquoise are within... If I buy the pave I will have a pair of earrings that I can wear to any dressy event, and even sometimes during the day - but no shopping for a long time. If I buy the turquoise, I feel like they will only go with certain outfits because of the color, but my pocketbook will breath a sigh of relief. I feel like the pave will be more practical, but I love the turquoise! ACK- what am I supposed to do?? so anyway I ended up buying nothing...


----------



## Greentea

Florasun said:


> OMG those are gorgeous!! thank you for posting pics!
> 
> I went this afternoon to see about buying the pave ear-clips and  I also tried on the XL turquoise and gold alhambra earclips. I love turquoise and gold together. I thought this combo looked really good on - even though yg doesn't usually look that great on me, the turquoise kind of neutralized the gold, kwim? and I kind of fell in love with them. So now I have a dilemma.
> The pave are pretty close to being out of my league price-wise, while the turquoise are within... If I buy the pave I will have a pair of earrings that I can wear to any dressy event, and even sometimes during the day - but no shopping for a long time. If I buy the turquoise, I feel like they will only go with certain outfits because of the color, but my pocketbook will breath a sigh of relief. I feel like the pave will be more practical, but I love the turquoise! ACK- what am I supposed to do?? so anyway I ended up buying nothing...


I'd get the turquoise as it's more rare/harder to find right now and it's also in your price range. And the clips are stunning! Wait for the pave until it feels right and very comfortable financially for you to buy them.


----------



## Florasun

Thank you! I feel a little irritated with VCA - these back to back price increases are making me crazy. My fault for not discovering them sooner, LOL! I will have to sleep on it tonight, but some wise advice from a friend (you know who you are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) is making me think I should still go for the frivole - otherwise it will be forever out of my reach. But that turquoise sure was pretty. ...sigh... I think I have jewelry ADD - every time I see a pretty piece I totally get distracted from what I was doing.


----------



## ghoztz

this for Greentea, i LOVE your motto, "Buy the best, cry once. Settle for less, cry forever."  right on!!


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> Thank you! I feel a little irritated with VCA - these back to back price increases are making me crazy. My fault for not discovering them sooner, LOL! I will have to sleep on it tonight, but some wise advice from a friend (you know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is making me think *I should still go for the frivole - otherwise it will be forever out of my reach. *But that turquoise sure was pretty. ...sigh... I think I have jewelry ADD - every time I see a pretty piece I totally get distracted from what I was doing.



 Sadly, these things will only become more and more ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Greentea

thimp said:


> Sadly, these things will only become more and more ridiculously expensive.



I know. And I will still want them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps even MORE......



Greentea said:


> I know. And I will still want them!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> here you go




Wow!  Great modeling pictures!  

Now it makes me want them again when I had just decided to buy the plain white gold.  Since I already own the wg pave vintage alhambra ear clips , I thought the pave frivole might be too similar.  Now I am not sure I care.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Wow!  Great modeling pictures!
> 
> Now it makes me want them again when I had just decided to buy the plain white gold.  Since I already own the wg pave vintage alhambra ear clips , I thought the pave frivole might be too similar.  Now I am not sure I care.




I must say I really love these.  They are not flat to the ear which is why I didnt love the alhambra or the cosmos as much, they are diamond but delicate and subtle and they are a little airy due to the separation between the leaves/petals...........they are youthful but sort of timeless.


----------



## zz906

does the van clef & arpels boutique on bond street london open today(bank holiday)?
thx!!


----------



## vancleef fan

zz906 said:


> does the van clef & arpels boutique on bond street london open today(bank holiday)?
> thx!!


 
They open daily from 10-6
Won't be open on Sundays and  bank holiday


----------



## sin vergüenza

Greentea said:


> I'd like to limit my VCA collection to maybe 3 fabulous key pieces, 4 at the most and I'm having trouble choosing which ones would go best with what I already have. What a problem to have!!


 
This would make a fantastic thread! "What would be your 3 key VCA pieces and why?" I completely agree with you. I am after the same type of collection and am at three myself right now.

 I used the Alhambra as an example but, even my delicate little charm necklaces, compete with the large Frivole. Love them alone and with my hair up or off my face to show them off.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> I must say I really love these.  They are not flat to the ear which is why I didnt love the alhambra or the cosmos as much, they are diamond but delicate and subtle and they are a little airy due to the separation between the leaves/petals...........they are youthful but sort of timeless.


 
Nice description


----------



## tbbbjb

sin vergüenza;19797266 said:
			
		

> This would make a fantastic thread! "What would be your 3 key VCA pieces and why?" I completely agree with you. I am after the same type of collection and am at three myself right now.
> 
> I used the Alhambra as an example but, even my delicate little charm necklaces, compete with the large Frivole. Love them alone and with my hair up or off my face to show them off.



I would say that two 10 motifs with a removable extender are a must have.  As you give yourself so many options in wearing them.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> Thank you! I feel a little irritated with VCA - these back to back price increases are making me crazy. My fault for not discovering them sooner, LOL! I will have to sleep on it tonight, but some wise advice from a friend (you know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is making me think I should still go for the frivole - otherwise it will be forever out of my reach. But that turquoise sure was pretty. ...sigh... I think I have jewelry ADD - every time I see a pretty piece I totally get distracted from what I was doing.


 
I can totally sympathize with your dilemma. These are two pieces I would love to have myself but, if it is within your reach to get them now, I would say pave Frivole. They are not only for dressy day or night but, I think, suitable just about any time - with casual clothes, too. A fantastic pair of diamond earrings is forever.


----------



## sugar20

Hermesaholic said:


> I must say I really love these.  They are not flat to the ear which is why I didnt love the alhambra or the cosmos as much, they are diamond but delicate and subtle and they are a little airy due to the separation between the leaves/petals...........they are youthful but sort of timeless.



frivole earrings looks so beatiful on you.... it is stunning. 

I am 100 % agree with you about cosmos and alhambra.


----------



## Greentea

sin vergüenza;19797266 said:
			
		

> This would make a fantastic thread! "What would be your 3 key VCA pieces and why?" I completely agree with you. I am after the same type of collection and am at three myself right now.
> 
> I used the Alhambra as an example but, even my delicate little charm necklaces, compete with the large Frivole. Love them alone and with my hair up or off my face to show them off.



Ack! You're killing me!!  I'm picturing white loose tee, black shrunken blazer, skinny jeans, H bag, hair in a sleek ponytail and the YG Frivoles! And for evening, I could throw on a black dress and be set!
Well, I know that I must have SOMETHING from the Alhambra collection, something in yellow gold and one piece that's my stunner/treasure(read: most expensive but not above $14k) - something like the Lotus earrings (I die)
If I end up choosing a 20 motif necklace, then, no Lotus earrings, for example. I'm still at the confusion point, though. Can't you tell?!


----------



## sugar20

sin vergüenza;19792279 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I think the large YG are bigger than the pave.



You are right. The large YG are bigger than the pave. The pave have the same size like small YG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That would be a GREAT thread!!!






			
				sin vergüenza;19797266 said:
			
		

> This would make a fantastic thread! "What would be your 3 key VCA pieces and why?" I completely agree with you. I am after the same type of collection and am at three myself right now.
> 
> I used the Alhambra as an example but, even my delicate little charm necklaces, compete with the large Frivole. Love them alone and with my hair up or off my face to show them off.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Okay, I wish I could post a video so you could see how the scenes on the outside of this ring spin. For all the VCA collectors out there, this ring is a must have.  Last pic is a stock photo. The ring spins and the interior has black enamel as the night sky with bezel set diamond stars. The scenes are all carved in white gold or rose.


----------



## zz906

vancleef fan said:


> They open daily from 10-6
> Won't be open on Sundays and  bank holiday



Thanks! i went to the boutique in selfridges instead and got a beautiful turquoise alhambra pendant


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.


----------



## peppers90

Very nice *AiTB!!*


----------



## peppers90

Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
















And here are some action shots
....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*






*with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*






*worn doubled as necklace-no extension*






* worn alone*


----------



## Greentea

Peppers, just amazing. You are killing me!! Stunning!!

AllinTheBag - that's a very special piece. I love the thick links on the Byzantine chain!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Peppers, INCREDIBLE!!!  Makes me miss the Onyx. Love it!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I wish I could post a video so you could see how the scenes on the outside of this ring spin. For all the VCA collectors out there, this ring is a must have. Last pic is a stock photo. The ring spins and the interior has black enamel as the night sky with bezel set diamond stars. The scenes are all carved in white gold or rose.


 
This ring is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.


 
So pretty.


----------



## dialv

AiTb I love the ring. Peppers your onyx is stunning, also the avatar pic of the baby is so cute.


----------



## Smoothoprter

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn alone*


 
Beyond fabulous!


----------



## sugar20

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.



  WOW!!! Congratulation. Such a beaty


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Peppers, your necklace is gorgeous!!  
I love it layered with the MOP.......
BTW- your sweet little avatar is precious...





peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn alone*


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.


 
Beautiful charms!  I especially love the Frivole!


----------



## neenabengal

zz906 said:


> Thanks! i went to the boutique in selfridges instead and got a beautiful turquoise alhambra pendant



Congrats!  I want one of these... Modelling pics?


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn alone*


 
Congrats!  Looks great on you!  I love the onyx layered with the MOP.


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I wish I could post a video so you could see how the scenes on the outside of this ring spin. For all the VCA collectors out there, this ring is a must have.  Last pic is a stock photo. The ring spins and the interior has black enamel as the night sky with bezel set diamond stars. The scenes are all carved in white gold or rose.



Very pretty and unique!  Congratulations!


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.



Very Nice!  The edges are the charms are so different from the vintage motif.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful charms!  I especially love the Frivole!


That is my new one. Love it too! The best pave charm though is the papillon...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> Very Nice!  The edges are the charms are so different from the vintage motif.


They are bigger too. Kind of inbetween the modern and vintage in terms of how the mop is set. TY!!


----------



## burberryprncess

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*



Gorgeous!  I love how you layer them and make them all look different.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> Very pretty and unique!  Congratulations!


TY! I find myself spinning it all day long. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sugar20 said:


> WOW!!! Congratulation. Such a beaty


Thank you! My friend has the earrings too. Some day.....


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are bigger too. Kind of inbetween the modern and vintage in terms of how the mop is set. TY!!



Is MOP the same size as the Magic Mop?


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone have charms? A new addition that a friend inspired me to get.



I love your pave frivole charm! Gorgeous!


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*



Stunning!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> I love your pave frivole charm! Gorgeous!





G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful charms!  I especially love the Frivole!





dialv said:


> AiTb I love the ring. Peppers your onyx is stunning, also the avatar pic of the baby is so cute.


Thank you guys! I would love more charms but they are hard to find!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

burberryprncess said:


> Is MOP the same size as the Magic Mop?


Yes, they are the same size, i believe. Will measure tonight.


----------



## G&Smommy

sin vergüenza;19797266 said:
			
		

> This would make a fantastic thread! "What would be your 3 key VCA pieces and why?" I completely agree with you. I am after the same type of collection and am at three myself right now.
> 
> I used the Alhambra as an example but, even my delicate little charm necklaces, compete with the large Frivole. Love them alone and with my hair up or off my face to show them off.


 

I would love to see everyone's list of the 3 key pieces.  I just bought 3 and feel my ideal collection would consist of 10-12 pieces (I know, complete addict!).

I bought: Single motif Magic MOP pendant, 6-motif Magic necklace in YG with onyx and grey and white MOP, and single motif Magic pave ring.

I want: vintage 5-motif bracelet in MOP with WG, onyx with YG, MOP with YG, and in WG with pave diamonds, vintage ear clips in MOP with YG, Magic two clover ring in grey and white MOP, single motif pave Magic pendant, Perlee diamond clover ring and bangle, and Frivole diamond necklace.  Of course, to have all of these I probably need a winning lottery ticket, a money tree, or a whole lot of patience.  I would like to add a couple of the bracelets and possibly the ear clips this year and the rest are more long term wants.


----------



## kat99

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*





DYING! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Phish Lala

So my SA knows that I'm newly addicted to VCA and just sent me this GORGEOUS photo of a new type of perlee ring that is coming out in the U.S soon! It is a regular perlee band in PG or WG but there are different sized diamonds- Perfect for stacking...I can just imagine it right now with my (imaginary) perlee diamond clover bracelet..so fabulous..I would want 3 or 4 in staggering size..this is a must have, newly-added to my wishlist.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I wish I could post a video so you could see how the scenes on the outside of this ring spin. For all the VCA collectors out there, this ring is a must have. Last pic is a stock photo. The ring spins and the interior has black enamel as the night sky with bezel set diamond stars. The scenes are all carved in white gold or rose.


 
This must be* incredile* IRL! I keep trying to imagine it spinning on the finger and the diamonds passing by. A truly magnificent ring. Congrats AiTb!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn alone*


 
Love your necklaces - esp the onyx worn double - but nothing is cuter than your baby's avatar picture. He (?) is precious!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19800411 said:
			
		

> This must be* incredile* IRL! I keep trying to imagine it spinning on the finger and the diamonds passing by. A truly magnificent ring. Congrats AiTb!!


I really like unique pieces that you won't see just everywhere. I love it. Thank you! I never knew the ring existed.


----------



## Suzie

Allinthebag, the ring is beyond stunning. Could you share pricing? PM me if you would like.
Peppers, the onyx is gorgeous and it compliments your currect pieces so well, if they made it with WG I would have bought it already!


----------



## darkangel07760

zz906 said:


> Thanks! i went to the boutique in selfridges instead and got a beautiful turquoise alhambra pendant


 
When ya gotta have it, ya gotta have it!
Once I have set my sights on something, I am quite impatient until I get it!


----------



## darkangel07760

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*


 
My fave look is the doubled no extension look!  Thank you for sharing, what a beautiful onyx necklace!


----------



## marialc121

Phish Lala said:


> So my SA knows that I'm newly addicted to VCA and just sent me this GORGEOUS photo of a new type of perlee ring that is coming out in the U.S soon! It is a regular perlee band in PG or WG but there are different sized diamonds- Perfect for stacking...I can just imagine it right now with my (imaginary) perlee diamond clover bracelet..so fabulous..I would want 3 or 4 in staggering size..this is a must have, newly-added to my wishlist.




I just saw this photo online too.  It's the new Perlee solitaire engagement ring.  They are so pretty and feminine.


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Okay, I wish I could post a video so you could see how the scenes on the outside of this ring spin. For all the VCA collectors out there, this ring is a must have.  Last pic is a stock photo. The ring spins and the interior has black enamel as the night sky with bezel set diamond stars. The scenes are all carved in white gold or rose.



I love the ring and I'm glad you finally got it.  How did you figure out the sizing since you mentioned that they don't custom the size?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!





GORGEOUS!! Congrats!

Your precious baby is just adorable!


----------



## Florasun

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!


OMG it's beautiful - trying to resist would have been a waste of energy, LOL!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*



peppers - Stunning! All your combinations are gorgeous.  Love the pic of DS too.


----------



## StephKou

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * worn alone*


Amazing - this looks soooo pretty - really suits you - you do have the most useful and classic alhambra collection. phew


----------



## Suzie

zz906 said:


> Thanks! i went to the boutique in selfridges instead and got a beautiful turquoise alhambra pendant


 
Congrats, love the turquoise!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much *Greentea, AiTB, dialv, Smoothoprter, texasgirliegirl, G&Smommy, burberryprncess, thimp, darkangel07760, HermesNewbie, Florasun, & StephKou!*

Now if my son would stop spitting up, I could actually wear it   I go back to work next week, so I will be able to wear it then.

*kat99* Thank you, I always enjoy pics of your H and onyx necklace!

* sin verguenza* yes, he is a little boy~ two months old yesterday; thanks!

*Suzie* good to see you, hope you are enjoying your turq beauty 

*LHarding*  finally got to post pics, hope you enjoyed them


----------



## kim_mac

peppers - always love seeing your alhambra pieces on you and the onyx looks so beautiful!  thank you for sharing.  congrats on your adorable son as well!  happy 2 month birthday!


----------



## lucydee

peppers90 said:


> Here is my latest.....couldn't resist the onyx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some action shots
> ....*with 20 MOP that has 2 inch extension and super earclips.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with onyx bracelet attached to necklace and 20 MOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn doubled as necklace-no extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *worn alone*


 Amazing photos of your VCA.  Love the looks of all and you look beautiful!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## gga

It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


----------



## thimp

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



This is such a fun and stunning look! Congratulations on all your beautiful bracelets!


----------



## peppers90

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



What a cool look *gga*!  I love the layers


----------



## kim_mac

gga - love the stacked bracelets!  and love the diamond ring as well!


----------



## Brennamom

I'd be too worried about scratching when they slide over each other during the course of a day....

Y'all will probably pull my VCA card, but it's "almost" too much, the pieces can't shine.  Maybe between both wrists?  The Onyx/MOP or TQ/MOP on one and the TE/Carn on the other?  JMHO....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> I love the ring and I'm glad you finally got it.  How did you figure out the sizing since you mentioned that they don't custom the size?



I ordered the same size as my perlee clover band. I wanted to wear it on a different finger but alas, I have to wear one at a time OR wear one on each ring finger...  I LOVE it


----------



## Smoothoprter

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase. yay. This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford. Or pull off, frankly. Love it in bracelet form, though. Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


 
Lovely bracelets.  Congratulations.


----------



## Bethc

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



Just gorgeous!!!  I love the look!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


Beautiful layered. I layer the WG chalcedony, mop and pave from time to time although I am always moving them to ensure they do not scratch together so it is not often. lol  LOVE it though!!


----------



## Phish Lala

Just posted this on another thread but thought you ladies would enjoy some eye candy, with love from my SA


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

OMG, So many charms....LOVE the pave papillon....


----------



## StephKou

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


Looks like candy...


----------



## StephKou

Phish Lala said:


> Just posted this on another thread but thought you ladies would enjoy some eye candy, with love from my SA


the charms are rather dare i say charming...

do you also use them as pendants?  i do that with my charms and it is quite multi usage.


----------



## Brennamom

Phish Lala said:


> Just posted this on another thread but thought you ladies would enjoy some eye candy, with love from my SA



Holy cow!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love!



gga said:


> it took long enough, but the bracelets i got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase. Yay. This is the layered look i had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford. Or pull off, frankly. Love it in bracelet form, though. Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you tried conntecing them all into a necklace?




gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase. yay. This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford. Or pull off, frankly. Love it in bracelet form, though. Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.


----------



## gga

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you tried conntecing them all into a necklace?




ummmm...am I going to have to go sit in the tacky corner if I say yeah?  The local NM SA was a bit horrified at it, but I love it joined all together and looped a few times around my neck.

And thank you guys for the kind words.  I really love the layers, but I do know it's not everyone's taste.  I wasn't sure if I would get yays or icks when I posted the pic.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



Just gorgeous, *GGA!*  And, might I add, the ring ain't too shabby either!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Phish!* They're all just gorgeous!  You may have just instigated my new obsession!


----------



## kimber418

GGA!  Love your new bracelets!  Congrats!  They look so cool!


----------



## gga

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just gorgeous, *GGA!*  And, might I add, the ring ain't too shabby either!



MWAH!!!  You may change your mind once you see it in person my darling.


----------



## dialv

gga I am loving your yg with turquoise.


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I ordered the same size as my perlee clover band. I wanted to wear it on a different finger but alas, I have to wear one at a time OR wear one on each ring finger...  I LOVE it


 
They are both so beautiful!    Did you have to wait long for the order?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> They are both so beautiful!    Did you have to wait long for the order?


No because she had two in stock. I totally lucked out.


----------



## sin vergüenza

gga said:


> ummmm...am I going to have to go sit in the tacky corner if I say yeah? The local NM SA was a bit horrified at it, but I love it joined all together and looped a few times around my neck.
> 
> And thank you guys for the kind words. I really love the layers, but I do know it's not everyone's taste. I wasn't sure if I would get yays or icks when I posted the pic.


 
I think it may look rather cool like that. Like different colored stones all looped together.......


Would love a pic of that! They are lovely.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hold it....

Is that chalcedony bracelet with YG?!?! I thought it only came in WG.


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> No because she had two in stock. I totally lucked out.


 
You are so lucky!  I'm so excited for you.  I hope to add one of those to my collection in the future.


----------



## sin vergüenza

sin vergüenza;19809006 said:
			
		

> Hold it....
> 
> Is that chalcedony bracelet with YG?!?! I thought it only came in WG.


 

Never mind! I took a closer look and realize it may be MOP with the blue of the floor reflecting off it.


----------



## gga

sin vergüenza;19809031 said:
			
		

> Never mind! I took a closer look and realize it may be MOP with the blue of the floor reflecting off it.



Sorry.  Crap photo.  It's MOP.  It actually has a lot of blue in it anyway.  It's not pure white.  It's very colorful MOP.

And thanks for the kind words, y'all.  I don't have much in VCA.  These are pretty much it for me, and I am pleased with them.  So I really appreciate the compliments!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

jessi5786 said:


> *Hermesaholic* I completely agree with you, however the SA that I was dealing with was going back and forth to the manager about how to deal with my bracelet, so I don't think I'll be able to get much help there. I did however, communicate a similar message to the SA in the service/repairs department who is handling my case and she was insistent that I come in person before further discussing the situation over the phone. I guess I don't have much of a choice but to go and see what they will do.
> 
> *burberryprncess* congratulations two stunning necklaces, I'm so glad that they are perfect!!


 
why did you exchange it with another one that you were unhappy with?? I would not have done that


----------



## Florasun

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



OMG love it! I totally get the boho vibe. I would say I'd give my right arm for a stack of bracelets like that but then I wouldn't have anyplace to put them.
Love your ring, too!


----------



## ahertz

Hey experts, can someone tell me what size this is? TIA! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...42111?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item45fcd1a8df


----------



## kimber418

ahertz,  that is the vintage alhambra size.  It is the same size alhambra as the 10/20
motif.   I have this necklace in yellow gold.  Or did you mean length of chain?


----------



## ahertz

^^ Thanks kimber418! Just trying to figure out if it was vintage or sweet.


----------



## beaumonde

Hi everyone,
I see some posts about a price increase in October.  Does anyone know when in October?  Have to start saving and/or deaccessioning handbags!

TIA


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beaumonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I see some posts about a price increase in October.  Does anyone know when in October?  Have to start saving and/or deaccessioning handbags!
> 
> TIA



It is October 1st. 10-18% from what I heard...


----------



## Brennamom

ahertz said:


> ^^ Thanks kimber418! Just trying to figure out if it was vintage or sweet.



Ahertz, the sweet moves freely on the chain, the vintage is fixed.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Brilliant, thanks!


----------



## HermesFSH

beaumonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I see some posts about a price increase in October.  Does anyone know when in October?  Have to start saving and/or deaccessioning handbags!
> 
> TIA



I was in Van Cleef in New Bond St, London, yesterday. Was told prices are going up by 15% tomorrow, so thats another £900-ish on a 20 motif MOP....


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is October 1st. 10-18% from what I heard...


 
Same here. Was told that the diamonds will be approx. 17% increase.


----------



## darkangel07760

gga said:


> ummmm...am I going to have to go sit in the tacky corner if I say yeah?  The local NM SA was a bit horrified at it, but I love it joined all together and looped a few times around my neck.
> 
> And thank you guys for the kind words.  I really love the layers, but I do know it's not everyone's taste.  I wasn't sure if I would get yays or icks when I posted the pic.


 
Don't get me wrong, I think it looks FAB.  I would just be nervous about the MOP getting scratched!
I have been fretting a bit over my MOP necklace, and now I not only take it off in the shower, but I am taking it off at night too.  I am just concerned about over stressing the clasp by constantly taking it off and putting it back on.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Same here. Was told that the diamonds will be approx. 17% increase.


Heard the same. The reasoning, I was told, was because they did not increase diamonds as much the last increase as they did the Alhambra, etc. They only went up 11-12% last increase. The whole thing is crazy though.


----------



## gga

darkangel07760 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think it looks FAB.  I would just be nervous about the MOP getting scratched!
> I have been fretting a bit over my MOP necklace, and now I not only take it off in the shower, but I am taking it off at night too.  I am just concerned about over stressing the clasp by constantly taking it off and putting it back on.



Thanks!  And I know that there's lots more people in your camp on that, darkangel, but FOR ME I just can't worry too much about it.  If something gets damaged, I'll have it fixed.  If it can't be fixed, I'll replace it or not, depending on how I feel at the time.  No matter how pretty, if jewelry can't fit with my life and preferences, it has to go, because I'm sure not going to change how I function on a daily basis.

When I got my lapis pendant last November, I was shocked at how flimsy the clasp felt.  I checked with VCA at the time, and was told that they can easily replace the clasp on the necklace if it were to break. Your necklace is beautiful.  It should reflect your beauty and make you feel even more beautiful, not anxious.


----------



## pug*shoes

A little birdie told me gga finally posted a stacking pick of the bracelets!  I'm swooning here, love stacks!  Enjoy gga! 

Loving all the pics in this thread ladies! Thank you from a lil lurker!


----------



## StephKou

beaumonde said:


> Hi everyone,
> I see some posts about a price increase in October.  Does anyone know when in October?  Have to start saving and/or deaccessioning handbags!
> 
> TIA


last year in spring the carnelian bracelet was £1950 now it is £ 2450 and tomorrow it will apparently be between £2800 to £2900!! that is almost 1000 pounds and $1600 more in a year - stockbrokers would dream of such an increase...

the scary thing is that most likely the prices will go up in january.

i wonder if buying in the states is cheaper now?


----------



## ouija board

Pugsy!! You need something VCA!

GGA, I think the bracelets hooked together and worn as a necklace would look fantastic; something I'd do if I had more than two!  

I doubt there's too much chance of the stones scratching when layered; except maybe the MOP, all the stones are pretty hard and it's not as if there are sharp edges on any of the bracelets. My only worry with any of my VCA is the chain getting caught on something and breaking.  But that's an easy fix at any jeweler (or long and expensive fix at VCA )


----------



## pug*shoes

LMAO! OB, I'll send your comments right over to SO  Stinks trying to stay on budget


----------



## sin vergüenza

darkangel07760 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think it looks FAB. I would just be nervous about the MOP getting scratched!
> I have been fretting a bit over my MOP necklace, and now I not only take it off in the shower, but I am taking it off at night too.* I am just concerned about over stressing the clasp by constantly taking it off and putting it back on*.


 
And here I thought I was the only one obsessing about this.... 

I was freaked out about the showering thing at first, too, until someone here (and my SA) pointed out that mild soap and water were fine occasionally for the MOP. So I just make sure it is rinsed and dried completely afterwards.


----------



## sin vergüenza

gga - are you going to post a necklace pic? Pleeeease.....?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19816034 said:
			
		

> gga - are you going to post a necklace pic? Pleeeease.....?



Yes, please do!!  :snack:


----------



## ouija board

pug*shoes said:


> LMAO! OB, I'll send your comments right over to SO  Stinks trying to stay on budget



I know! I'm on a strict no buying ban, you know, the one I've been on for a year now


----------



## Brennamom

Hey, for my SoCal Sisters!  FNO Sept. 8th at SCP:

_Van Cleef & Arpels
View the launch of the new Rose Gold Alhambra Collection and enjoy drinks and hors d&#8217;oeuvres.
_

Who's with me??

ETA: I'm skeert of drinks + VCA....!


----------



## thimp

Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year. 







Together at last.


----------



## kat99

wow the price increase is so aggressive! I understand other diamond ranges went up less but what about Perlee which already had a huge increase? I will never got my all pave bracelet at this rate..


----------



## kat99

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.




OMG - gorgeous! So you got both!! The best decision


----------



## thimp

Please excuse the scratches on my neck. This is the culprit.  She likes to scratch my neck, or whatever body part she can reach, when I wipe her with baby wipes, after she makes her potty.


----------



## Brennamom

thimp said:


> Please excuse the scratches on my neck. This is the culprit.  She likes to scratch my neck, or whatever body part she can reach, when I wipe her with baby wipes, after she makes her potty.



OMG, that's the first thing I thought of but didn't expect her to be sooo cute and BLACK!!  Loves me the black cats!!  And, um, the necklace is pretty spectacular too!!:sunnies


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


  Holy cow!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Please excuse the scratches on my neck. This is the culprit.  She likes to scratch my neck, or whatever body part she can reach, when I wipe her with baby wipes, after she makes her potty.


  SOOO cute!!


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *ALLinTHEbag*, *Brennamom*, *kat99*! Since I never used my 10 motif, mop ( I already have the 20 motif, mop), my wonderful SA let me exchanged it for the Cosmos pendant. Now I am happy with my small and humble collection of VCA. I can rest easy with these crazy price increase.  Someday, if I am lucky, I hope to own matching earrings for the Cosmos pendant and the Lotus ring.


----------



## Smoothoprter

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


 
Fabulous! Congratulations.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.



So Beautiful!!!  I'm so glad you got the Cosmos back!  Yay!!!  Did she give you a good deal?


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> So Beautiful!!!  I'm so glad you got the Cosmos back!  Yay!!!  Did she give you a good deal?



It's was an offer I could not refuse.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> It's was an offer I could not refuse.



I agree!  I would not even have second thoughts on that one.  I tried on the Cosmos this weekend and I fell in love with it.  The only thing is that the clip bothers me a little because the pendant does not lay flat on my neck/body.  Do you feel that way?


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> I agree!  I would not even have second thoughts on that one.  I tried on the Cosmos this weekend and I fell in love with it.  *The only thing is that the clip bothers me a little because the pendant does not lay flat on my neck/body.  *Do you feel that way?



Actually, I prefer it that way. LOL. I like it that the pendant sticks out a little, to bring more attention to the pendant itself, and gives it a 3D look. Have you tried the frivole necklace? It is also a very pretty VCA necklace.


----------



## ouija board

Brennamom said:


> Hey, for my SoCal Sisters!  FNO Sept. 8th at SCP:
> 
> _Van Cleef & Arpels
> View the launch of the new Rose Gold Alhambra Collection and enjoy drinks and hors doeuvres.
> _
> 
> Who's with me??
> 
> ETA: I'm skeert of drinks + VCA....!



I would totally fly to SoCal to join you, but I have my own VCA + drinks temptation that day...VCA trunk show at NM  Fingers crossed that they have the rose gold collection.


----------



## ouija board

Thimp...GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Actually, I prefer it that way. LOL. I like it that the pendant sticks out a little, to bring more attention to the pendant itself, and gives it a 3D look. Have you tried the frivole necklace? It is also a very pretty VCA necklace.



Didn't want to hog up the thread so I sent a PM to you.


----------



## Brennamom

ouija board said:


> I would totally fly to SoCal to join you, but I have my own VCA + drinks temptation that day...VCA trunk show at NM  Fingers crossed that they have the rose gold collection.



I am going to call my NM to see if they are keeping the fine jewelry dept open late that day.  They usually close it at 5:30 even on days the store itself closes at 9pm...

The plan is to hit SCP AND FI both that night!  Thankfully (??) they're close enough...


----------



## dialv

This is a picture of my first VCA piece, the sweet carnelian heart bracelet. I feel the addiction starting already. I pick up my 5 motif yg MOP next week and can't wait. Last night I almost went through the whole old VCA addiction support group and wow is all I have to say. You ladies have some gorgeous pieces.


----------



## kim_mac

Thimp - I thought you would get your cosmos soon but not this soon. It looks so beautiful on you and glad to see you reunited with it.


----------



## kim_mac

Dialv - congrats on your sweet. Is your love bracelet rg too?


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> Thimp - I thought you would get your cosmos soon but not this soon. It looks so beautiful on you and glad to see you reunited with it.



Thank you, kim_mac! I thought so, too! I was planning to wait til next year. But with the second price increase coming, I had to bite the bullet. Plus, my SA did something very special for me, so I could not refuse.


----------



## thimp

ouija board said:


> Thimp...GORGEOUS!!!!



Thank you, *ouija board*! I'm glad to reunite with my Small Cosmos Pendant. 



Smoothoprter said:


> Fabulous! Congratulations.



Thank you, *Smoothoprter*!


----------



## Florasun

wow! this is just stunning! major congrats, thimp!



thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


----------



## Florasun

ARGH! so frustrated - just got a NM gift card with purchase offer, and called my SA to see about getting the frivole earrings - BUT - she says - VCA is not part of the offer. somebody shoot me now...she mutters stomping off...
I know somebody had this problem a couple of weeks ago and got the gift card anyway? How did you do it? I'm not a big-time customer so I don't have much pull...


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.



Congrats!  Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


 

Congrats on two magnificent VCA pieces! Wear and enjoy them forever.


----------



## sin vergüenza

dialv said:


> This is a picture of my first VCA piece, the sweet carnelian heart bracelet. I feel the addiction starting already. I pick up my 5 motif yg MOP next week and can't wait. Last night I almost went through the whole old VCA addiction support group and wow is all I have to say. You ladies have some gorgeous pieces.


 
They look lovely together! Love RG with carnelian.


----------



## pond23

thimp said:


> Please excuse the scratches on my neck. This is the culprit.  She likes to scratch my neck, or whatever body part she can reach, when I wipe her with baby wipes, after she makes her potty.



^ Congrats on your Cosmos pendant purchase *thimp*! It is stunning on you! The Lotus ring and Cosmos are a match made in heaven. 

Your little darling is so cute and precious! I have bunnies, so I have scratches that I have to explain too. LOL!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> ARGH! so frustrated - just got a NM gift card with purchase offer, and called my SA to see about getting the frivole earrings - BUT - she says - VCA is not part of the offer. somebody shoot me now...she mutters stomping off...
> *I know somebody had this problem a couple of weeks ago and got the gift card anyway? How did you do it*? I'm not a big-time customer so I don't have much pull...



From what I remember the people who ended up getting the gift card had already committed to their SA that they were going to make their VCA purchase before VCA pulled out of the promotion.  (When the promotion started VCA was part of the promotion, but later pulled out).  I attempted to make a purchase on the day VCA decided to pull out and I was told that I would not receive a gift card.  I decided not to make the purchase at that time.

To me, this all seems very like what happened with Chanel a few years ago.  Chanel used to be included in the gift card promotions, and then they pulled out and haven't been included since that time.  I think this is probably what has happened with VCA.  I am only guessing here, but I suspect we won't see them included in a gift card event again.


----------



## darkangel07760

gga said:


> Thanks!  And I know that there's lots more people in your camp on that, darkangel, but FOR ME I just can't worry too much about it.  If something gets damaged, I'll have it fixed.  If it can't be fixed, I'll replace it or not, depending on how I feel at the time.  No matter how pretty, if jewelry can't fit with my life and preferences, it has to go, because I'm sure not going to change how I function on a daily basis.
> 
> When I got my lapis pendant last November, I was shocked at how flimsy the clasp felt.  I checked with VCA at the time, and was told that they can easily replace the clasp on the necklace if it were to break. Your necklace is beautiful.  It should reflect your beauty and make you feel even more beautiful, not anxious.


 
I see your thoughts on this.  How can one enjoy their piece if they are constantly worrying about it?    
I am very hard on my jewelry when it is on my hands and wrists, so the Love bracelet is an awesome choice for me.  That's why I pick the more delicate items to wear as a necklace.
I love your bracelets!  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## dialv

kim_mac my love bracelet is yellow gold, what a hard choice that is to make. Rose gold is beautiful but my wedding set is yellow so I went with that.


----------



## darkangel07760

sin vergüenza;19816012 said:
			
		

> And here I thought I was the only one obsessing about this....
> 
> I was freaked out about the showering thing at first, too, until someone here (and my SA) pointed out that mild soap and water were fine occasionally for the MOP. So I just make sure it is rinsed and dried completely afterwards.


 
Good to know!  My current issue is using fragranced cream.  I lately have been trying to keep up on moisturizing more, and right now I am using my Bath & Body Works creams, which have alot of fragrance in them.  I am worried about accidentally getting some of it on my necklace, since I am trying to moisturize that area more.  I am thinking of trying to find an unfragranced moisturizer.


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> wow! this is just stunning! major congrats, thimp!



Thank you, *Florasun*! Should you decide to purchase the pave frivole earrings, please post pics! It is such a gorgeous piece of VCA!



G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  Looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you, *G&Smommy*! 




			
				sin vergüenza;19818537 said:
			
		

> Congrats on two magnificent VCA pieces! Wear and enjoy them forever.



Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! One day, I would LOVE to add lotus earrings to my collection. 



pond23 said:


> ^ Congrats on your Cosmos pendant purchase *thimp*! It is stunning on you! The Lotus ring and Cosmos are a match made in heaven.
> 
> Your little darling is so cute and precious! I have bunnies, so I have scratches that I have to explain too. LOL!



Thank you, *pond23*! I know what you mean about scratches! I constantly have scratches on my hands, arms, and neck thanks to my furry babies.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! One day, I would LOVE to add lotus earrings to my collection.


 

Oh heavens, so would I. That's the last piece I want to round out my little VCA collection but they are zooming out of my price range forever with these increases. 

They are beautiful!


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19819012 said:
			
		

> Oh heavens, so would I. That's the last piece I want to round out my little VCA collection but they are zooming out of my price range forever with these increases.
> 
> They are beautiful!



I had to choose between the Small Cosmos Pendant, and the Lotus Earrings. I knew it would be my FINAL purchase before this second price increase. I opted for the Small Cosmos pendant, because I can always wear my studs. But oh would I love those Lotus earrings!!! I hope I will not regret my decision. LOL.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp,
You made a great decision!!
The cosmos looks perfect on your neck...and like you said, you have your diamond studs.





thimp said:


> I had to choose between the Small Cosmos Pendant, and the Lotus Earrings. I knew it would be my FINAL purchase before this second price increase. I opted for the Small Cosmos pendant, because I can always wear my studs. But oh would I love those Lotus earrings!!! I hope I will not regret my decision. LOL.


----------



## beaumonde

Uh oh.  Not much time left!



thimp said:


> Same here. Was told that the diamonds will be approx. 17% increase.


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19819012 said:
			
		

> Oh heavens, so would I. That's the last piece I want to round out my little VCA collection but they are zooming out of my price range forever with these increases.
> 
> They are beautiful!


That's so sad! Can you sell a bag or two to help fund the purchase?


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> From what I remember the people who ended up getting the gift card had already committed to their SA that they were going to make their VCA purchase before VCA pulled out of the promotion.  (When the promotion started VCA was part of the promotion, but later pulled out).  I attempted to make a purchase on the day VCA decided to pull out and I was told that I would not receive a gift card.  I decided not to make the purchase at that time.
> 
> To me, this all seems very like what happened with Chanel a few years ago.  Chanel used to be included in the gift card promotions, and then they pulled out and haven't been included since that time.  I think this is probably what has happened with VCA.  I am only guessing here, but I suspect we won't see them included in a gift card event again.



Just my luck - always a day late and a dollar short.

Did you get the WG frivole yet? post pics when you do!

I have been rethinking, if I bought the plain frivole I could also buy the XL turquoise earclips or the gold alhambra bracelet, and have two more beautiful pieces... or buy the pave and have one major, lifetime (for me) piece... But I remember what you said earlier about your taste changing over time - mine does too so what if I just don't care for this in 5 yrs time... 

yes I know -  I'm sorry I'm obsessing...


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Just my luck - always a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> Did you get the WG frivole yet? post pics when you do!
> 
> I have been rethinking, if I bought the plain frivole I could also buy the XL turquoise earclips or the gold alhambra bracelet, and have two more beautiful pieces... or buy the pave and have one major, lifetime (for me) piece... But I remember what you said earlier about your taste changing over time - mine does too so what if I just don't care for this in 5 yrs time...
> 
> yes I know - I'm sorry I'm obsessing...


 
I was obsessing the same way before making my purchase.  I decided to go with a few smaller pieces  rather than the pave Magic pendant I have been lusting over because my goal is to build a collection of VCA pieces that I can mix and match and wear on a daily basis.  So I went with the Magic MOP pendant in WG, the Magic 6-motif necklace in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx, and the Magic pave single motif clover ring (my one "bling" piece).  I hope to be able to add a vintage Alhambra bracelet or two (MOP and onyx), the MOP ear clips, and maybe the MOP two clover BTF ring over the next year or so.  The pave Magic pendant is still on my wish list, but it is more long term at this point.  

If you know you will always want the pave earrings, now is the time to get them since the increase on diamond pieces will be fairly substantial.  Otherwise, if you just want to start assembling a VCA collection, I would say go for a few smaller pieces that you can see yourself wearing every day.  Good luck and let us know what you decide!

BTW, I am also looking into whether I can get a GC from NM if I purchase a bracelet next week.  I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Florasun

I was told that Cartier was included in the gift card event. Since Cartier is pulling out of NM, their stock is really low, but if there is something you want, now would be the time to get it! (if we can tear ourselves away from the VCA counter, LOL!)


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thimp,
> You made a great decision!!
> The cosmos looks perfect on your neck...and like you said, you have your diamond studs.



Thank you, texasgirliegirl. It's so difficult to stick to a few things, when VCA has soooo many beautiful things, and my wish list keeps growing. I wish I "discovered" VCA a few years earlier, when the prices were more reasonable. ush:


----------



## thimp

beaumonde said:


> Uh oh.  Not much time left!



I know! These price increases are just crazy!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Did you get the WG frivole yet? post pics when you do!



I know y'all are going to think I am nuts, but I changed my mind again.  I ordered the pave white gold frivole earrings.  I can't say that I am content with my decision, especially last night when I wore my pave wg vintage alhambra earrings.  I still think they are going to look too much alike.  But, the one thing that was nagging at me during the original decision making process was that everyone will think they are sterling.  I really usually don't care about stuff like this, but this thought has been nagging at me.

lol-- this morning I was thinking maybe I should get them both.  Keep in mind I haven't figured out who would pay for it all.


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I know y'all are going to think I am nuts, but I changed my mind again.  I ordered the pave white gold frivole earrings.  I can't say that I am content with my decision, especially last night when I wore my pave wg vintage alhambra earrings.  I still think they are going to look too much alike.  But, the one thing that was nagging at me during the original decision making process was that everyone will think they are sterling.  I really usually don't care about stuff like this, but this thought has been nagging at me.
> 
> lol-- this morning I was thinking maybe I should get them both.  Keep in mind I haven't figured out who would pay for it all.



Please get the pave frivole! You will LOVE it! It's so gorgeous and dainty! And not similar to pave vintage at all.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I know y'all are going to think I am nuts, but I changed my mind again.  I ordered the pave white gold frivole earrings.  I can't say that I am content with my decision, especially last night when I wore my pave wg vintage alhambra earrings.  I still think they are going to look too much alike.  But, the one thing that was nagging at me during the original decision making process was that everyone will think they are sterling.  I really usually don't care about stuff like this, but this thought has been nagging at me.
> 
> lol-- this morning I was thinking maybe I should get them both.  Keep in mind I haven't figured out who would pay for it all.



OMG - congrats! 
I don't think you're crazy - I had the same thought about the plain WG frivole.  If I am going to pay that much for some earrings I want people to know it is gold!It doesn't bother me so much with the pave, I think it makes the diamonds sparkle more.


----------



## acrowcounted

sbelle said:


> I know y'all are going to think I am nuts, but I changed my mind again.  I ordered the pave white gold frivole earrings.  I can't say that I am content with my decision, especially last night when I wore my pave wg vintage alhambra earrings.  I still think they are going to look too much alike.  But, the one thing that was nagging at me during the original decision making process was that everyone will think they are sterling.  I really usually don't care about stuff like this, but this thought has been nagging at me.
> 
> lol-- this morning I was thinking maybe I should get them both.  Keep in mind I haven't figured out who would pay for it all.



I would be much more likely to assume they were platinum. (maybe that's because I am most familiar with Tiffany who seems to do delicate diamond work only in platinum these days)


----------



## pug*shoes

ouija board said:


> I know! I'm on a strict no buying ban, you know, the one I've been on for a year now



LMAO! Me too :shame: You let me know how yours turns out


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle, i would never think the frivole pave earrings were silver, even if i was unfamiliar with vca.  i would assume they were white gold or platinum.  better to get them if you are in doubt and i'm sure you can return/exchange them if you change your mind.  i wish i could take my own advice though since i'm also thinking about the frivole pave earrings but i know they look really similar to the cosmos earrings i want to get.  i am trying them on when i'm in NY and will let you know what i decide!


----------



## Laney2

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



I love the look!  It's fun and looks great on you!  I like how you made it your own, you are wearing the VCA not the VCA wearing you.  I hope that made sense.  I have seen women that constantly fuss with their necklace, bracelets..etc and it's like the pieces of jewelry are wearing them, so to speak.  I have a few friends who say they dress too casual to wear VCA, (I'm a casual dresser and wear my necklace so obviously I don't think that way  ), and I can't wait to show them your picture to show how great VCA can be as daily wear!  I love the idea of putting all the bracelets together as a necklace it would have a fun and boho chic look.  

 Thank you to the little birdie who emailed me to let me know gga posted a picture so I can finally see all the gorgeous bracelets!


----------



## merika

Aren't they pretty?????

OMG, I am so G-lous.  I just got a tablecloth to wipe the drool off my chin...


----------



## Hermesaholic

so its tigers eye, onyx, carnelian and turquoise?  is there one more?


----------



## gga

Hermesaholic said:


> so its tigers eye, onyx, carnelian and turquoise?  is there one more?



and MOP.

Thank you, Laney2 and merika.  You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Greentea

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.



Speechless.


----------



## Greentea

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



I love them!! The turquoise makes my heart flutter!


----------



## Greentea

I'm nervous about all of these price increases. The jewelry is stunning but there comes a point where it's just TOO much to justify for me.  SO, I still must have a couple of things but will have to limit myself. This is tough!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Greentea said:


> I love them!! The turquoise makes my heart flutter!


Originally Posted by gga
"........... Love it in bracelet form, though. Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho............"  

I totally agree! very cool!


----------



## thimp

Greentea said:


> I'm nervous about all of these price increases. The jewelry is stunning but there comes a point where it's just TOO much to justify for me.  SO, I still must have a couple of things but will have to limit myself. This is tough!



Thank you, Greentea. And I know exactly what you mean. With these constant price increases, there comes a time when enough is enough, and I have to limit myself to the bare essentials. And yes, it is soooo very difficult.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Laney2 said:


> I love the idea of putting all the bracelets together as a necklace it would have a fun and boho chic look.


 
I would love to see a picture of them connected as a necklace.  Come on gga! 

I also agree that you should have fun with your VCA pieces.  I wish I could afford to buy more necklaces so I can layer them.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have a pic of a 10 motif and a bracelet linked together with no enhancer chains?


----------



## peppers90

Thanks so much *kim_mac* for your compliments!!

*thimp*-  wow now you have both!!!  Congrats the pendant is just
gorgeous


----------



## restricter

gga said:


> and MOP.
> 
> Thank you, Laney2 and merika.  You guys are cracking me up.




SOOOOOO gorgeous.


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


That cosmos looks so much better on than on the shelf - uh oh now i want one...


----------



## Phish Lala

Smoothoprter said:


> I would love to see a picture of them connected as a necklace.  Come on gga!
> 
> I also agree that you should have fun with your VCA pieces.  I wish I could afford to buy more necklaces so I can layer them.



Please link them all together and send a pic..we all want to see it! I think it would be boho chic! My SA told me she sometimes links a white mother of pearl and onyx bracelet to make a 10 motif necklace, black and white combo, I love it!


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.



Wow CONGRATS! They look so good altogether and I am sure they will look stunning on you! Enjoy them with the greatest pleasure  Congrats again!!!!! Gosh I am so happy for you!!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Thimp* and *Peppers90*
Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL VCA pieces, Enjoy them in the best of health


----------



## I'll take two

Congrats to Thimp, Peppers and Gga on your lovely pieces   

Just in time before another price increase.

I was told yesterday by one of the London boutique managers that the UK price rise was to be 20-22% across the board from today.

Has anyone else heard the same ? It just seems too large an increase to be believed so soon after the last rise


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *I'll take two*, *vancleef fan*, *swisshera*, *StephKou*, *peppers90*!


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> Wow CONGRATS! They look so good altogether and I am sure they will look stunning on you! Enjoy them with the greatest pleasure  Congrats again!!!!! Gosh I am so happy for you!!



You are so sweet! I'm ADORE your VCA collection! I really do not wear the cosmos pendant and the lotus ring together, because I think the shapes may clash a bit, don't you agree?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

I'll take two said:


> Congrats to Thimp, Peppers and Gga on your lovely pieces
> 
> Just in time before another price increase.
> 
> I was told yesterday by one of the London boutique managers that the UK price rise was to be 20-22% across the board from today.
> 
> Has anyone else heard the same ? It just seems too large an increase to be believed so soon after the last rise


 
I was told there is a price increase this afternoon at Dubai boutique, but not sure about %.


----------



## thimp

I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.



 just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> just gorgeous!!!!



Thank you, *Bethc*! I LOOOOVE the combo of diamonds and turquoise, and this was a way of putting the two together.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.




I think it's absolutely gorgeous!  

You are just tempting me too much.  I can't wait any longer for my SA to get back to me.


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> I think it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> You are just tempting me too much.  I can't wait any longer for my SA to get back to me.



Thank you! I hope they will be able to make the modification for you. It is a very pretty necklace, with the right proportions, not too big, not too small.


----------



## peppers90

thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.



Striking combo *thimp*!! Thanks for the eye candy!!!


----------



## kimber418

Hi everyone!  I went pretty far back in the thread to search for this answer so sorry if it is already posted but .......does anyone know when the next VCA price increase is scheduled for?   I want to buy the 20 motif WG turquoise necklace before it reaches 20K!

Thanks in advance!   I emailed my SA but she is on vacation and I am getting anxious!


----------



## thimp

kimber418 said:


> Hi everyone!  I went pretty far back in the thread to search for this answer so sorry if it is already posted but .......does anyone know when the next VCA price increase is scheduled for?   I want to buy the 20 motif WG turquoise necklace before it reacher 20K!
> 
> Thanks in advance!   I emailed my SA but she is on vacation and I am getting anxious!



I believe it is October 1st for the US.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.


 
Pretty. Pretty. Pretty.  If you double the turquoise would it still sit beneath the pendant or would it be too close?

That pendant was made for you! It is *perfect* on your neck. Big enough to be noticed but not so big to be OTT.


----------



## sin vergüenza

sbelle said:


> I know y'all are going to think I am nuts, but I changed my mind again.  I ordered the pave white gold frivole earrings.  I can't say that I am content with my decision, especially last night when I wore my pave wg vintage alhambra earrings.  I still think they are going to look too much alike.  But, the one thing that was nagging at me during the original decision making process was that everyone will think they are sterling.  I really usually don't care about stuff like this, but this thought has been nagging at me.
> 
> lol-- this morning I was thinking maybe I should get them both.  Keep in mind I haven't figured out who would pay for it all.


 
No you're perfectly sane. These are* major* purchases!

Count me in the camp that think these two earrings are different. I would kill to own both! Also, I would never think the plain WG are sterling. You don't often see diamonds in sterling. (or do you?)


----------



## kimber418

Thanks so much Thimp!


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19826268 said:
			
		

> Pretty. Pretty. Pretty.  If you double the turquoise would it still sit beneath the pendant or would it be too close?
> 
> That pendant was made for you! It is *perfect* on your neck. Big enough to be noticed but not so big to be OTT.



Thank you, *sin vergüenza*! I think if I double the 20 motif, it will overlap with the cosmos pendant. I'm loving the small cosmos pendant, great for layering and daytime wear.


----------



## pond23

I should never have looked at your photo of the turquoise alhambra necklace and the cosmos pendant *thimp*! That look is beyond gorgeous! I want, I want! 

BTW, is your blouse by Hermes? I really like it!


----------



## thimp

pond23 said:


> I should never have looked at your photo of the turquoise alhambra necklace and the cosmos pendant *thimp*! That look is beyond gorgeous! I want, I want!
> 
> BTW, is your blouse by Hermes? I really like it!



Thank you, *pond23*. Yes, the blouse is Hermes. I love it! So light and perfect for hot summer days.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp - that combo is so pretty on you.  thanks for sharing!  love the cosmos and turquoise!


----------



## kimber418

Yes, Yes, Yes.......it is because of that photo of thimp.....turquoise and diamonds that I am ordering the 20 motif turquoise this week..........Thank you thimp!  I knew I wanted it,  but I did not know I wanted it this bad ......until I saw the photo~  

PS --I want the diamonds also.....but first things first!  Your VCA looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp - that combo is so pretty on you.  thanks for sharing!  love the cosmos and turquoise!



Thank you, kim_mac! I now understand your love for the Cosmos. It is a very feminine line. I cannot wait to see what you decide after your NY trip.


----------



## thimp

kimber418 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes.......it is because of that photo of thimp.....turquoise and diamonds that I am ordering the 20 motif turquoise this week..........Thank you thimp!  I knew I wanted it,  but I did not know I wanted it this bad ......until I saw the photo~
> 
> PS --I want the diamonds also.....but first things first!  Your VCA looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you, kimber418! Congratulations on your decision! You will LOOOOVE the turquoise 20 motif! It is so easy to wear, and perks up an outfit very nicely.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too!!!
I am addicted to the alhambra line....



thimp said:


> Thank you, texasgirliegirl. It's so difficult to stick to a few things, when VCA has soooo many beautiful things, and my wish list keeps growing. I wish I "discovered" VCA a few years earlier, when the prices were more reasonable. ush:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous!!!!!!
Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!






thimp said:


> Well, thanks to my wonderful SA, this became possible. I'm sooooo ban for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together at last.


----------



## Laney2

merika said:


> Aren't they pretty?????
> 
> OMG, I am so G-lous.  I just got a tablecloth to wipe the drool off my chin...



LOL!  
Please share the tablecloth, these are definitely droolworthy!


----------



## Laney2

Phish Lala said:


> Please link them all together and send a pic..we all want to see it! I think it would be boho chic! My SA told me she sometimes links a white mother of pearl and onyx bracelet to make a 10 motif necklace, black and white combo, I love it!



Oh the black and white combo sounds lovely too!


----------



## Laney2

thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.



Wow that looks amazing!  I need to quit looking in this thread, especially since it seems there is to be another price increase.  ush:


----------



## StephKou

I'll take two said:


> Congrats to Thimp, Peppers and Gga on your lovely pieces
> 
> Just in time before another price increase.
> 
> I was told yesterday by one of the London boutique managers that the UK price rise was to be 20-22% across the board from today.
> 
> Has anyone else heard the same ? It just seems too large an increase to be believed so soon after the last rise


yep thats right - i posted a few days ago 

carnelian last year in april was £|1950 then last week it was £2450 and now i think it is £2850!!!


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks for the info Stephkou.
That is a big increase but at least it is not 20/22 %.

Wonder if the diamond pieces will have gone up by the same amount or more ?
I might call them today to find out.

I like carnelian but am trying to get it in white gold rather than yellow.

So glad I have paid a deposit to secure the old prices until I can get into the boutique.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for the info Stephkou.
> That is a big increase but at least it is not 20/22 %.
> 
> Wonder if the diamond pieces will have gone up by the same amount or more ?
> I might call them today to find out.
> 
> *I like carnelian but am trying to get it in white gold rather than yellow.
> *
> So glad I have paid a deposit to secure the old prices until I can get into the boutique.



Is that really possible?


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Is that really possible?


I hope so as all my jewelry is in white gold.

They originally said no but agreed to think about it when I bought the Magic pave set which I am hoping will be enough to make them reconsider it. 

I really don't see why they shouldn't as they already do it in yellow gold.
I should have the decision anytime now so will let you know.


----------



## I'll take two

VCA said:


> Ladies in UK, I asked the price on an item I want to add to my collection and I found the price has increased by 22.77 percent.....


Looks as though it is as bad as I thought.
When I was first warned about the increase in July they thought it would be around 10/15%


----------



## birkinkellylove

I was previously told it would be 20-25% , it is pretty much inbetween the two - I am convinced they know the exact figure but can't be bothered to say "22.77% "lol!

Do you have any pics of the pave btw? It is a collection im keen on and there seems so few photo's of it..

Good luck re; the special order


----------



## vancleef fan

VCA said:


> Ladies in UK, I asked the price on an item I want to add to my collection and I found the price has increased by 22.77 percent.....


 

I'm so upset over this major price increase 
I know the gold prices are increasing weekly  but a %22.7 increase is way too much


----------



## sbelle

gga said:


> It took long enough, but the bracelets I got prior to the last price increase have finally arrived in time for the next price increase.  yay.  This is the layered look I had initially wanted to do with necklaces, but just couldn't afford.  Or pull off, frankly.  Love it in bracelet form, though.  Turns the vintage alhambra style a little more boho, which suits me a bit better.



*gga* - I don't know if I could pull this look off, but on you it is killer!



dialv said:


> This is a picture of my first VCA piece, the sweet carnelian heart bracelet. I feel the addiction starting already. I pick up my 5 motif yg MOP next week and can't wait. Last night I almost went through the whole old VCA addiction support group and wow is all I have to say. You ladies have some gorgeous pieces.



What a beautiful bracelet!  Congrats!



thimp said:


> I posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, I think. LOL.



I'm so happy you ended up with that necklace -- it looks fabulous on its own, but love it with your turquoise!





Ladies -- thanks for sharing your beautiful pieces and modeling photos!  Can you imagine if we all combined our collections together?  We'd have enough for a store of our own!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> I hope so as all my jewelry is in white gold.
> 
> They originally said no but agreed to think about it when I bought the Magic pave set which I am hoping will be enough to make them reconsider it.
> 
> I really don't see why they shouldn't as they already do it in yellow gold.
> I should have the decision anytime now so will let you know.



Congratulations on your Magic Pave set! Stunning!

I always love the carnelian,  but never considered it because of the yg. I bet it would be lovely with wg.


----------



## Suzie

I wish they did WG as well as YG in most pieces. I really wanted the onyx with WG 20 motif and if only comes in YG, why is this I wonder?

Re: price increase again, I fear that my last purchase will be my last, as it is just too expensive!!!!


----------



## diamond lover

2 pieces of info abt VCA new items:

(1) Support Breast Cancer earrings
i think this is very pricey
http://www.stylecaster.com/lifestyle/15133/support-breast-cancer-research-with-van-cleef-arpels

(2) RG
i wld love to own a RG piece
http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494_2


----------



## G&Smommy

diamond lover said:


> 2 pieces of info abt VCA new items:
> 
> (1) Support Breast Cancer earrings
> i think this is very pricey
> http://www.stylecaster.com/lifestyle/15133/support-breast-cancer-research-with-van-cleef-arpels
> 
> (2) RG
> i wld love to own a RG piece
> http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494_2


 
Thanks for the pics!  The earrings do seem expensive.  I wonder what the prices will be on the new rose gold pieces? I like the bracelet and single motif pendant.


----------



## I'll take two

birkinkellylove said:


> I was previously told it would be 20-25% , it is pretty much inbetween the two - I am convinced they know the exact figure but can't be bothered to say "22.77% "lol!
> 
> Do you have any pics of the pave btw? It is a collection im keen on and there seems so few photo's of it..
> 
> Good luck re; the special order


I will try and do some photo's this weekend.
It's a good idea to do some before I have alterations done.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Congratulations on your Magic Pave set! Stunning!
> 
> I always love the carnelian,  but never considered it because of the yg. I bet it would be lovely with wg.


Thanks.
I am really hoping I can get the carnelian in white gold as I think it would look lovely layered with the white MOP
Fingers crossed ! No doubt it will be a long wait even if they agree to it.

How lovely would it be to have the choice of onyx or Lapis in white gold too.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks.
> I am really hoping I can get the *carnelian in white gold as I think it would look lovely layered with the white MOP*
> Fingers crossed ! No doubt it will be a long wait even if they agree to it.
> 
> How lovely would it be to have the choice of onyx or Lapis in white gold too.



Yes, my thinking exactly. Canelian and MOP, a dangerous combo!


----------



## StephKou

Guys - especially those in the states bc it is now too late in europe

22.7 is an average rise - do not be fooled

2 days ago the carnelian yg bracelet was 2450 and today it is 2900 which is what was expected

however, i just checked and the turqouise wg bracelet 2 days ago was 2700 and today it is 3500!!! that is more than a thousand us dollars increase!!!

i asked him when the next one is and they said well just a slight customary one in january and then another one in April!!! OMG


----------



## StephKou

having said that i got and will show when i have time the new rose gold earclips and the new rose gold alhmabra bracelet...


----------



## Hermesaholic

I'll take two said:


> I will try and do some photo's this weekend.
> It's a good idea to do some before I have alterations done.




which pave pieces did you get?


----------



## restricter

diamond lover said:


> 2 pieces of info abt VCA new items:
> 
> (1) Support Breast Cancer earrings
> i think this is very pricey
> http://www.stylecaster.com/lifestyle/15133/support-breast-cancer-research-with-van-cleef-arpels
> 
> (2) RG
> i wld love to own a RG piece
> http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494_2



Am I the only one who's a little sad that the special Breast Cancer RG single alhambra from last year is no longer special?  The only bright side is that I got it 3 price increases ago but still...


----------



## beansbeans

Yikes, thanks for the info.  That's a 30% increase on the turq wg bracelet!




StephKou said:


> Guys - especially those in the states bc it is now too late in europe
> 
> 22.7 is an average rise - do not be fooled
> 
> 2 days ago the carnelian yg bracelet was 2450 and today it is 2900 which is what was expected
> 
> however, i just checked and the turqouise wg bracelet 2 days ago was 2700 and today it is 3500!!! that is more than a thousand us dollars increase!!!
> 
> i asked him when the next one is and they said well just a slight customary one in january and then another one in April!!! OMG


----------



## beansbeans

Hi Brennamom - I finally got my bracelet today!!  OMG, I love it!  The smooth gold charms and the way that VCA facets the chain make the bracelet look so shiney and sparkely.  

The chain is also fairly substantial.  




Brennamom said:


> My bracelet arrived!! I was expecting it tomorrow. It's more delicate than I expected, but still fairly substantial. I like that it doesn't scream VCA, but then again, it's almost too subtle, if that makes sense... Thoughts?


----------



## sbelle

I did finally make the final decision (lol -- for now!) and purchased the white gold pave frivole earrings.  

I am starting to think that I have lost my mind when it comes to VCA.    Consider the following:

1)  I paid for these frivole earrings and NM said that VCA can't tell me when I will get them.  
2)  I still don't have my white gold byzantine alhambra necklace that I paid for at the beginning of March (and was promised to me at the middle of July, and then at the end of August).
3)  VCA still has my two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motifs that I sent with a request to combine the two.  They said it would be a few weeks to get an answer "yes" or "no".  It has been 3 months.

I wouldn't put up with this from any other company!


----------



## pond23

^ Ha ha! I think that you are very, very understanding and patient with VCA *sbelle*! Hermes, VCA and Chanel seem to get away with a lot - endless wait times, playing games with availability, insane price increases, etc.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I did finally make the final decision (lol -- for now!) and purchased the white gold pave frivole earrings.
> 
> I am starting to think that I have lost my mind when it comes to VCA.    Consider the following:
> 
> 1)  I paid for these frivole earrings and NM said that VCA can't tell me when I will get them.
> 2)  I still don't have my white gold byzantine alhambra necklace that I paid for at the beginning of March (and was promised to me at the middle of July, and then at the end of August).
> 3)  VCA still has my two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motifs that I sent with a request to combine the two.  They said it would be a few weeks to get an answer "yes" or "no".  It has been 3 months.
> 
> I wouldn't put up with this from any other company!




I ordered some Turq/YG in June and still don't have them. I am about to cancel my order. Sucks that I've paid for them in full yet don't have the product. Seems wrong I had to pay for something I don't have. I think I am done with VCA. I've been looking at other designers to satisfy my cravings. I feel like it's highway robbery.


----------



## sanibelseashell

sugar20 said:


> would you mind to share the picture of the socrate earrings?
> i am thinking about buying it too, but in YG. Do you have iit n WG or YG?



I have them in WG.  Here is a pic that my SA in Naples originally sent me..
enjoy!&#65532;


----------



## sanibelseashell

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the pics!  The earrings do seem expensive.  I wonder what the prices will be on the new rose gold pieces? I like the bracelet and single motif pendant.



$3200 for the new rose bracelet


----------



## I'll take two

StephKou said:


> having said that i got and will show when i have time the new rose gold earclips and the new rose gold alhmabra bracelet...


Congrats ! 
I think the rose gold pieces are lovely


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> which pave pieces did you get?


So far I have the 6 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and single motif earrings.

I have  the 3 motif earrings on order(due anyday now) which I am intending to have altered to 2 motif.
I am hoping the spare motif's can be added to the bracelet to help prevent the motif's from flipping.I almost passed on the bracelet because of flipping but decided to alter instead.
I am really hoping it works out.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I did finally make the final decision (lol -- for now!) and purchased the white gold pave frivole earrings.
> 
> I am starting to think that I have lost my mind when it comes to VCA. Consider the following:
> 
> 1) I paid for these frivole earrings and NM said that VCA can't tell me when I will get them.
> 2) I still don't have my white gold byzantine alhambra necklace that I paid for at the beginning of March (and was promised to me at the middle of July, and then at the end of August).
> 3) VCA still has my two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motifs that I sent with a request to combine the two. They said it would be a few weeks to get an answer "yes" or "no". It has been 3 months.
> 
> I wouldn't put up with this from any other company!


 
I think we cut a lot of slack to companies who produce beautiful, finely crafted items. Congrats on your pave frivole earrings!
I chickened out of buying the pave frivole, and bought the large turquoise and yg alhambra earclips, and the yg alhambra bracelet. I only meant to buy one or the other but couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## G&Smommy

sanibelseashell said:


> $3200 for the new rose bracelet


 
Thanks!  I think that is the same as the MOP vintage bracelet.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I did finally make the final decision (lol -- for now!) and purchased the white gold pave frivole earrings.
> 
> I am starting to think that I have lost my mind when it comes to VCA. Consider the following:
> 
> 1) I paid for these frivole earrings and NM said that VCA can't tell me when I will get them.
> 2) I still don't have my white gold byzantine alhambra necklace that I paid for at the beginning of March (and was promised to me at the middle of July, and then at the end of August).
> 3) VCA still has my two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motifs that I sent with a request to combine the two. They said it would be a few weeks to get an answer "yes" or "no". It has been 3 months.
> 
> I wouldn't put up with this from any other company!


 
This is my first experience with VCA and I am running into similar issues.  I am still waiting to hear on availability for my pave Magic single motif ring.  It's been almost a week now and I don't even know if VCA has it in stock or if it will have to be special ordered.  I was told 16 weeks if it has to be special ordered and, of course, pay in full first.  I am also considering a vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG MOP and am waiting on stock information for that piece as well.  You would think just checking stock would be quick and easy, but it seems to take several days.  This is through NM so they have to go through their buyer to VCA.  It is very frustrating!  Hopefully you will get your pieces soon!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I think we cut a lot of slack to companies who produce beautiful, finely crafted items. Congrats on your pave frivole earrings!
> I chickened out of buying the pave frivole, and bought the large turquoise and yg alhambra earclips, and the yg alhambra bracelet. I only meant to buy one or the other but couldn't make up my mind.


 
Congrats!  It seems with VCA, you can't just stop at one!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> So far I have the 6 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and single motif earrings.
> 
> I have the 3 motif earrings on order(due anyday now) which I am intending to have altered to 2 motif.
> I am hoping the spare motif's can be added to the bracelet to help prevent the motif's from flipping.I almost passed on the bracelet because of flipping but decided to alter instead.
> I am really hoping it works out.


 
Congrats!  I tried on the 6 motif in pave and it is amazing!  I am still waiting on the single motif pave Magic ring.  I love this ligne!  Please post pics when you get your pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

They should give you a bracelet just for the extensive wait.





sbelle said:


> I did finally make the final decision (lol -- for now!) and purchased the white gold pave frivole earrings.
> 
> I am starting to think that I have lost my mind when it comes to VCA. Consider the following:
> 
> 1) I paid for these frivole earrings and NM said that VCA can't tell me when I will get them.
> 2) I still don't have my white gold byzantine alhambra necklace that I paid for at the beginning of March (and was promised to me at the middle of July, and then at the end of August).
> 3) VCA still has my two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motifs that I sent with a request to combine the two. They said it would be a few weeks to get an answer "yes" or "no". It has been 3 months.
> 
> I wouldn't put up with this from any other company!


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> i posted this pic in the action thread, but could not resist posting it here. I kindda like these two necklaces together-busy, but not tooo bad, i think. Lol.


 
gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

I know this has been posted, but I also got confirmation today that VCA is not participating in any more GC events at NM.  The event in August was the last one.  It seems there won't be any more "creative" ways to try to save on VCA.


----------



## birkingirl

G&Smommy said:


> I know this has been posted, but I also got confirmation today that VCA is not participating in any more GC events at NM.  The event in August was the last one.  It seems there won't be any more "creative" ways to try to save on VCA.



I was told the same by my NM SA today. VCA will only participate in future incircle point events but not in gift card promotions. I double checked because of the upcoming GC event at my store next week.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Help!?  I need a bit of color.  I have most white gold/platinum diamond jewelry.  10 motif or 20 motif turquoise alhambra? OR large turquoise pendant?  any ideas?


----------



## G&Smommy

birkingirl said:


> I was told the same by my NM SA today. VCA will only participate in future incircle point events but not in gift card promotions. I double checked because of the upcoming GC event at my store next week.


 
It is too bad!  At least I bought during the last GC event.  I am still kicking myself for buying bags instead of jewelry before the June price increase.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Help!?  I need a bit of color.  I have most white gold/platinum diamond jewelry.  10 motif or 20 motif turquoise alhambra? OR large turquoise pendant?  any ideas?



Personally, the 10 motif is too short for me. I end up returning my one and only 10 motif. I prefer the 20 motif. It is so versatile and pretty. I highly recommend the 20 motif turquoise. Above all my VCA, the 20 motif turquoise is the one that receives the most compliments.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Personally, the 10 motif is too short for me. I end up returning my one and only 10 motif. I prefer the 20 motif. It is so versatile and pretty. I highly recommend the 20 motif turquoise. Above all my VCA, the 20 motif turquoise is the one that receives the most compliments.




I worry the turquoise is too seasonal for the northeast.  thoughts?


----------



## birkingirl

Hermesaholic said:


> I worry the turquoise is too seasonal for the northeast.  thoughts?


Hi Hermesaholic - I've been pondering a similar question. We get 2 days of summer (maybe a couple of weeks) a year and I've wondered the same thing. My SA has a turquoise and gold and she wears it all year round. It looks great with black! I'm just not sure whether it suits my pasty skin. I love how the WG Turquoise looks with white, it's pure summer.


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkingirl said:


> Hi Hermesaholic - I've been pondering a similar question. We get 2 days of summer (maybe a couple of weeks) a year and I've wondered the same thing. My SA has a turquoise and gold and she wears it all year round. It looks great with black! I'm just not sure whether it suits my pasty skin. I love how the WG Turquoise looks with white, it's pure summer.



Its tough!  I dont care for the other color choices and I require white gold.  I am extremely fair so the mop blends into my neck!  I actually love the turquoise on me but will it feel strident and loud in the Fall/Winter?


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> Hi Brennamom - I finally got my bracelet today!! OMG, I love it! The smooth gold charms and the way that VCA facets the chain make the bracelet look so shiney and sparkely.
> 
> The chain is also fairly substantial.


 
Congrats!  I haven't taken mine off since I got it!  I am wondering, though, if the lobster clasp could be swapped out with something more interesting...may ask next week during the RG trunck show.  The RG sweet is calling my name, dammit!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> Congrats!  I haven't taken mine off since I got it!  I am wondering, though, if the lobster clasp could be swapped out with something more interesting...may ask next week during the RG trunck show.  The RG sweet is calling my name, dammit!!



what is this??


----------



## I'll take two

VCA said:


> ^sounds TDF! look fwd to the yummy pics...



Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
 I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison. 
Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
View attachment DSCF0164med.pdf


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
> I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison.
> Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
> View attachment 1478323



WOW! all I can do is sit here and drool. What a fabulous collection!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
> I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison.
> Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
> View attachment 1478323



Your magic pave pieces are absolutely gorgeous. Do you wear the necklace during the daytime? Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I worry the turquoise is too seasonal for the northeast.  thoughts?



This is a difficult question. My climate is mostly spring/summer year round, and white is a stable in my wardrobe. I'm sure turquoise will look lovely with black. What are the colors that you normally wear?


----------



## vancleef fan

Hermesaholic said:


> Help!?  I need a bit of color.  I have most white gold/platinum diamond jewelry.  10 motif or 20 motif turquoise alhambra? OR large turquoise pendant?  any ideas?


 

I think the 20 motif turquoise is the best addition to your collection, I love it in summer with  whites and in winter  on grey and black .
I have a VCA turquoise earclips and I wear them every season and they are the  VCA earclips that  get most compliments among the ones I have.,
Good luck


----------



## park56

Hermesaholic said:


> I worry the turquoise is too seasonal for the northeast.  thoughts?



I live in NYC and love the turquoise year-round (I have a turquoise and YG).  The small pop of color is great!


----------



## Bethc

I live in NYC too and I mostly wear black to work in the summer as well.  I plan on wearing my WG/Turq all year, I love it!


----------



## sin vergüenza

beachy10 said:


> I ordered some Turq/YG in June and still don't have them. I am about to cancel my order. Sucks that I've paid for them in full yet don't have the product. Seems wrong I had to pay for something I don't have. I think I am done with VCA. I've been looking at other designers to satisfy my cravings. I feel like it's highway robbery.


 
I'm sorry they make you feel that way Beachy10! I recently ordered a chalcedony single motif pendant. I told the VCA SA that I had wanted turquoise but changed my mind. She began telling me how difficult turquoise was to obtain and esp to match up in long necklaces like the 20. Easier in bracelets and 10's. They have one 20 on order now for over a year!  I think the ladies that got them faster just happened to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic - I feel turq in winter can be a nice pop of color with neutral tones such as grey, black, browns, etc. Think of the same effect with a colorful H cashmere shawl wrapped around your neck in the middle of winter.


----------



## sin vergüenza

I'll take two said:


> Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
> I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison.
> Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
> View attachment 1478323


 
Fabulous! Those pieces can go from blue jeans to ball gowns with ease. Lucky woman!


----------



## neenabengal

sin vergüenza;19837428 said:
			
		

> Hermesaholic - I feel turq in winter can be a nice pop of color with neutral tones such as grey, black, browns, etc. Think of the same effect with a colorful H cashmere shawl wrapped around your neck in the middle of winter.



ita - think it looks lovely with beige and caramel colours too.


----------



## dialv

Can some one help me with a decision, wg or yg 5 motif turquoise alhambra bracelet. All of my jewelry is yg but I know turquiose looks really good in wg. I think with my skin tone either one would work but I want to beat the price increase.


----------



## neenabengal

dialv said:


> Can some one help me with a decision, wg or yg 5 motif turquoise alhambra bracelet. All of my jewelry is yg but I know turquiose looks really good in wg. I think with my skin tone either one would work but I want to beat the price increase.



I love turquoise and WG!! 

Will you be wearing it as a stand alone piece? (if yes, get the WG).  

If you plan on wearing it with your other YG, I would prob get the YG.  Either way, they are both beautiful


----------



## beachy10

neenabengal said:


> I love turquoise and WG!!
> 
> Will you be wearing it as a stand alone piece? (if yes, get the WG).
> 
> If you plan on wearing it with your other YG, I would prob get the YG.  Either way, they are both beautiful



Both are lovely but YG gives off a richer feel which I love. The WG gives off a cooler, more casual feel. Good luck. Either would be fab!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Your magic pave pieces are absolutely gorgeous. Do you wear the necklace during the daytime? Thank you for sharing the pics.


Thankyou for your kind comments 

When I first bought the pieces I thought I wouldn't wear any of them during the day but one day tried the necklace on with a white shirt and jeans and thought it looked fine .
Since then I have worn a single piece of pave regularly in the day along with other MOP items.
A bit like your lovely combo of the turquoise and cosmos pendant (which looks fab)

I do hope you wear and enjoy your lovely lotus ring during the day too. 

I find that with new pieces of jewelry they always feel a little too much at first but that you quickly get used to them .
Another TPF member once described this as diamond shrinkage syndrome.


----------



## I'll take two

sin vergüenza;19837435 said:
			
		

> Fabulous! Those pieces can go from blue jeans to ball gowns with ease. Lucky woman!


Thankyou for your kind comments Sin ,Florasun and VCA 

I do feel very lucky to have them .


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Personally, the 10 motif is too short for me. I end up returning my one and only 10 motif. I prefer the 20 motif. It is so versatile and pretty. I highly recommend the 20 motif turquoise. Above all my VCA, the 20 motif turquoise is the one that receives the most compliments.



Ditto!  And, it's the one I love the most!  I have lots of turquoise jewelry and I've never worn it anytime other than summer.  BUT, I've going to wear my 20 motif turquoise and yellow gold year round.


----------



## dialv

My wedding rings and love bracelet is yellow gold but eventually I thought I could get the 10 motif in wg and link them up. I am almost thinking I should get out of my yg comfort zone and go for the wg.


----------



## sjunky13

I was at VCA NYC yesterday. I exchanged my Frivole ring. I got a larger size. I want to wear it on my middle finger.

I also picked out the large ear clips! I think they will be a present of some sort. LOL.
I have to wait 4 months for them to make me a new ring.
They will honor the old price. Thank god!

Beth's sa is so lovely! You should all buy from her.


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Hi Hermesaholic - I've been pondering a similar question. We get 2 days of summer (maybe a couple of weeks) a year and I've wondered the same thing. My SA has a turquoise and gold and she wears it all year round. It looks great with black! I'm just not sure whether it suits my pasty skin. I love how the WG Turquoise looks with white, it's pure summer.



birkingirl-I have rather pale skin, I really do not go out in the sun, and I think turquoise looks fine against pale skin. I also think turquoise looks lovely with white, black, and believe it or not, hot pink and orange.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thankyou for your kind comments
> 
> When I first bought the pieces I thought I wouldn't wear any of them during the day but one day tried the necklace on with a white shirt and jeans and thought it looked fine .
> Since then I have worn a single piece of pave regularly in the day along with other MOP items.
> A bit like your lovely combo of the turquoise and cosmos pendant (which looks fab)
> 
> *I do hope you wear and enjoy your lovely lotus ring during the day too.
> *
> I find that with new pieces of jewelry they always feel a little too much at first but that you quickly get used to them .
> Another TPF member once described this as diamond shrinkage syndrome.



Thank you, I'll take two. I do wear my lotus ring during the day. You are very correct, I am quickly getting use to the ring as a daytime, casual wear.


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> I was at VCA NYC yesterday. I exchanged my Frivole ring. I got a larger size. I want to wear it on my middle finger.
> 
> I also picked out the large ear clips! I think they will be a present of some sort. LOL.
> I have to wait 4 months for them to make me a new ring.
> They will honor the old price. Thank god!
> 
> Beth's sa is so lovely! You should all buy from her.



Congratulations, sjunky13! Please post pics should you get a chance.


----------



## thimp

dialv said:


> Can some one help me with a decision, wg or yg 5 motif turquoise alhambra bracelet. All of my jewelry is yg but I know turquiose looks really good in wg. I think with my skin tone either one would work but I want to beat the price increase.



I am very OCD about matching. Almost all of my jewelry are wg or platinum. So I stick with wg. For you, may I suggest yg since all of your jewelry are yg.


----------



## sjunky13

I have a question for you guys. WE are moving this week. We need new insurance. Do you have all of your jewlery insured? It is super duper expensive to insure all of my bags and jewelry. Is it worth it?


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> Both are lovely but YG gives off a richer feel which I love. The WG gives off a cooler, more casual feel. Good luck. Either would be fab!



I love turquoise and YG. While turq and WG are beautiful, IMO it is a common combination. (I guess I'm thinking of all the Indian jewelry of the Southwest.)


----------



## Ascella

I have a question regarding the Frivole earrings in YG (small size), does anyone know the ct weight of the diamonds in the middle of the earrings? Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree with Thimp.
The 20 motif is absolutely gorgeous and I receive compliments every time I wear mine.  Since you wear primarily white gold/platinum jewelry, the turquoise with wg might be perfect for you...you can layer it with your other pieces.  The turquoise is very special and is becoming extremely hard to find.  A Neiman's SA even told me that the turquoise is being "rested"....I am not sure about that, but it is becoming rare.  BTW- the 20 motif wrapped around your wrist makes an amazing bracelet, too....




thimp said:


> Personally, the 10 motif is too short for me. I end up returning my one and only 10 motif. I prefer the 20 motif. It is so versatile and pretty. I highly recommend the 20 motif turquoise. Above all my VCA, the 20 motif turquoise is the one that receives the most compliments.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I suppose that it depends on your insurance, but our homeowners insurance (Chubb) replaced one of my Chanel bags that was stolen....



sjunky13 said:


> I have a question for you guys. WE are moving this week. We need new insurance. Do you have all of your jewlery insured? It is super duper expensive to insure all of my bags and jewelry. Is it worth it?


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> birkingirl-I have rather pale skin, I really do not go out in the sun, and I think turquoise looks fine against pale skin. I also think turquoise looks lovely with white, black, and believe it or not, hot pink and orange.



Thank you. I'm starting to consider the turquoise but first I would like some earrings that can we worn with YG. Not sure what yet and I'm even looking at some options from Verdura.


----------



## HermesFSH

Hermesaholic said:


> Help!?  I need a bit of color.  I have most white gold/platinum diamond jewelry.  10 motif or 20 motif turquoise alhambra? OR large turquoise pendant?  any ideas?



Hi, don't know if you've decided yet but there is really no substitute for going in person and trying each option on. I love the look of the 20 motif on the pics I have seen here, and purchased it pre price increase. I played with it at home (wore normal, doubled, and tie-style as my SA showed me) but couldn't love it, no matter how hard I tried. I don't normally wear long necklaces anyway and I felt it drowned me. Still think it looks amazing on others though .

I finally went back, post price increase, and ended up exchanging it for a 10 motif vintage, 5 motif bracelet, single motif pendant AND a credit note for the outstanding balance (could have got a sweet necklace or something else but there was nothing I wanted). Despite the price rise between purchasing the 20 motif and returnng it, my fabulous SA honoured the "old" prices for the items I came home with. If she hadn't I would have had to pay extra.

Now I feel I can cover all options - short necklace, med size (by linking 10 motif and 5 bracelet) and bracelet only (I don't always wear a necklace). I also have the pendant for a change, and I ak much happier.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I worry about the same since I purchased mine in June.
The turquoise looks great with browns, camels, even charcoal grey in addition to black.  My plan is to wear this piece as much as I can...yesterday I mixed it with TE. The combination was was gorgeous and unexpected.  





Hermesaholic said:


> Its tough! I dont care for the other color choices and I require white gold. I am extremely fair so the mop blends into my neck! I actually love the turquoise on me but will it feel strident and loud in the Fall/Winter?


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
> I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison.
> Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
> View attachment 1478323



Amazing!  Congrats!  The pave Magic is probably my favorite collection.  I am waiting on the single motif pave Magic ring and hope to get the pendant one day.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I was at VCA NYC yesterday. I exchanged my Frivole ring. I got a larger size. I want to wear it on my middle finger.
> 
> I also picked out the large ear clips! I think they will be a present of some sort. LOL.
> I have to wait 4 months for them to make me a new ring.
> They will honor the old price. Thank god!
> 
> Beth's sa is so lovely! You should all buy from her.



Congrats!  Too bad on the 4 month wait, though.  Which ear clips are you getting?


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Thank you. I'm starting to consider the turquoise but first I would like some earrings that can we worn with YG. Not sure what yet and I'm even looking at some options from Verdura.



I love Verdura! Their Primrose earclips are TDF! So dramatic and pretty! I also love their Kensington line.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> I love turquoise and YG. While turq and WG are beautiful, IMO it is a common combination. (I guess I'm thinking of all the Indian jewelry of the Southwest.)


 
*dialv -* I, too, aways think of the sterling/turquoise jewelry when I see it in WG but turquoise/YG is a rich beautiful combo. If you are a YG fan, absolutely go for that.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun - congrats on your purchases! I esp looooove the super turquoise/YG earclips! They are stunners.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> I love Verdura! Their Primrose earclips are TDF! So dramatic and pretty! I also love their Kensington line.


 
If I had an ulimited bank account I would drown in Verdura. 

And VCA!


----------



## Francesca1234

Hi,

If anyone has these earrings, can they let me know if they get heavy after wearing them for a few hours?


----------



## beansbeans

Ascella said:


> I have a question regarding the Frivole earrings in YG (small size), does anyone know the ct weight of the diamonds in the middle of the earrings? Thanks in advance.


 
I think it's .09 carat per earring.  I've been thinking about getting these too .


----------



## ouija board

I have the Frivole YG small earrings, and they are my new favorite earrings. I love how each flower is slightly angled to sit just perfectly on the ear, and they're very comfortable. Only bad thing is that DD loves them too, so she's always trying to grab them!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone has these earrings, can they let me know if they get heavy after wearing them for a few hours?




so gorgeous!  I have a friend with these and she says they are very comfortable


----------



## Brennamom

sjunky13 said:


> I have a question for you guys. WE are moving this week. We need new insurance. Do you have all of your jewlery insured? It is super duper expensive to insure all of my bags and jewelry. Is it worth it?


 
Sjunky, have you looked into Jeweler's Mutual?  It might be more cost effective to have bags under homeowner's and a sep. policy for bling.  I thought they were very reasonable for coverage but they do require an appraisal for each piece...


----------



## Brennamom

Hermesaholic said:


> what is this??


 
The YG Byz bracelet that I got right before the last increase...


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19840546 said:
			
		

> Florasun - congrats on your purchases! I esp looooove the super turquoise/YG earclips! They are stunners.


Thank you! I have been wearing them all day with my jeans and a white t-shirt and they look perfect. I don't know what else I will wear them with - help! Cavalier Girl or anybody else with these - how do you wear them?




			
				sin vergüenza;19840554 said:
			
		

> If I had an ulimited bank account I would drown in Verdura.
> 
> And VCA!


Me too! There are a couple of pair of Maltese cross earrings on the Betteridge website that I briefly considered -- but while I like the bangle I'm not sure how I would like them as earrings. Wish I could afford the bracelet!


----------



## Florasun

Brennamom said:


> The YG Byz bracelet that I got right before the last increase...


Beautiful! 
Love the clean, modern take on the quatrefoil design.


----------



## Brennamom

Florasun said:


> Beautiful!
> Love the clean, modern take on the quatrefoil design.


 
Thanks Florasun!  I'm resisting the mecklace and earrings as we speak


----------



## Florasun

Brennamom said:


> Thanks Florasun!  I'm resisting the mecklace and earrings as we speak



Oh the necklace is gorgeous. Are you talking about these drop earrings? I think you should go ahead and get them ahead of the price increase. Resistance is futile, you know.




eta: what is your avatar? it is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Brennamom

Florasun said:


> Oh the necklace is gorgeous. Are you talking about these drop earrings? I think you should go ahead and get them ahead of the price increase. *Resistance is futile*, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: what is your avatar? it is pretty cool looking.


 
yes...I know.....

The avatar is from Alexander McQueen's retro at the Met.  I went to see it and hit the VCA exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt at the same time.  They were both awe-inspiring!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> The YG Byz bracelet that I got right before the last increase...


I LOVE this whole line!  Clean yet with a slightly antique feel.


----------



## Florasun

OMG that sounds like sooo much fun! Lucky you!
I look forward to seeing modeling pics of your new earrings, LOL!


----------



## Ascella

beansbeans said:


> I think it's .09 carat per earring.  I've been thinking about getting these too .


Thanks! Sometimes the SA:s are just not as helpful.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Amazing!  Congrats!  The pave Magic is probably my favorite collection.  I am waiting on the single motif pave Magic ring and hope to get the pendant one day.


Thanks.
Hope you get the ring very soon. I tried one on and thought it was beautiful but wondered if I should go for a different ring as I have the other pieces.

I am having the large motif removed from the bracelet so that it can be altered to work as a pendant or a charm on the bracelet.
 The large motif looks fabulous on its own or layered with other vintage pieces.


----------



## sbelle

Brennamom said:


> Sjunky, have you looked into Jeweler's Mutual?  It might be more cost effective to have bags under homeowner's and a sep. policy for bling.  I thought they were very reasonable for coverage but they do require an appraisal for each piece...




An one else have any Jewelers Mutual experience?  Earlier this year I got JM policies on my engagement and wedding ring (based on the recommendation of my local jewelry store).  The cost was almost 1/2 of what a rider on my homeowner's would be.  But a few months ago I read somewhere in a thread on tpf that someone was having some difficulties collecting on a claim from JM.


----------



## Florasun

Last night I lay in bed wondering if I made the right decision about not getting the pave frivole. I really love the pieces I picked out (the turquoise earclips and the gold bracelet), but I think I may be forever knocking myself out of getting the frivole. But if I get those then it will be a loooong time before I can get anything else, and by then the earclips and bracelet may be more than I am willing to pay. GAAAHHHH!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> Last night I lay in bed wondering if I made the right decision about not getting the pave frivole. I really love the pieces I picked out (the turquoise earclips and the gold bracelet), but I think I may be forever knocking myself out of getting the frivole. But if I get those then it will be a loooong time before I can get anything else, and by then the earclips and bracelet may be more than I am willing to pay. GAAAHHHH!




I thought you had gotten the pave frivole--I am confused?


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> I thought you had gotten the pave frivole--I am confused?



I had made up my mind to get the frivole, but with all the bad financial news this week, I decided to be more conservative. I ended up buying the large turquoise earclips and the gold alhambra bracelet, instead.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> I had made up my mind to get the frivole, but with all the bad financial news this week, I decided to be more conservative. I ended up buying the large turquoise earclips and the gold alhambra bracelet, instead.



ah-gotcha.  I love the vintage alhambra in all gold!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> Last night I lay in bed wondering if I made the right decision about not getting the pave frivole. I really love the pieces I picked out (the turquoise earclips and the gold bracelet), but I think I may be forever knocking myself out of getting the frivole. But if I get those then it will be a loooong time before I can get anything else, and by then the earclips and bracelet may be more than I am willing to pay. GAAAHHHH!


 
I don't know - it really depends on your financial situation which nobody knows but you. I encouraged you to go for the pave Frivole thinking the other pieces would be in your reach later but it sounds like you did what your heart told you to do at the moment of purchase. 

Those are two spectacular pieces and, truth be told, while I would KILL to own the Lotus earclips, I opted for 3 (well maybe 4 - thinking about #4!) pieces that I could mix in and wear with different outfits and other jewelry pieces - and they still all added up to less than the Lotus. Will I regret it as the Lotus zooms out of reach? I don't know - maybe - but I sure love what I did get.


----------



## peppers90

*I'll take two*-  thanks for sharing your pic!   Your pave
pieces are gorgeous  . Enjoy them!


----------



## thimp

To the ladies who have their 20 motif necklace lengthened by 2 inches, evenly between each motif: are you happy with the results? And how long does this process usually take? TIA.


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> ah-gotcha.  I love the vintage alhambra in all gold!


When I set out that day, I was only going to get the turq. earclips, but once I tried on the bracelet I didn't want to take it off! Lesson learned - when you are trying to stick to a budget, do not try on VCA!


----------



## ggk84

thimp said:


> To the ladies who have their 20 motif necklace lengthened by 2 inches, evenly between each motif: are you happy with the results? And how long does this process usually take? TIA.


 
I wanted to do this recently but was told that if they added 2 inches throughout, the motifs would no longer be equally spaced. This would have driven me crazy so I ended up getting 2 inches added at the back (1 inch on each side of the clasp). I'm happy with the result as it adds the length I need to double the necklace comfortably but does not alter the original design.


----------



## sugar20

sanibelseashell said:


> I have them in WG.  Here is a pic that my SA in Naples originally sent me..
> enjoy!&#65532;



it is beatiful. thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## beachy10

ggk84 said:


> I wanted to do this recently but was told that if they added 2 inches throughout, the motifs would no longer be equally spaced. This would have driven me crazy so I ended up getting 2 inches added at the back (1 inch on each side of the clasp). I'm happy with the result as it adds the length I need to double the necklace comfortably but does not alter the original design.



why wouldn't it be equally spaced? I don't think I would bother adding 2 inches on a 20 motif. I would just get an extension for the back.  I had my 2 10's done and they messed up one of them. Didn't make it equally spaced and now I have to pay $100 to fix their mistake plus it's taken months to fix. I regret getting my necklaces legthened now. I have lost faith in VCA repair.


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> To the ladies who have their 20 motif necklace lengthened by 2 inches, evenly between each motif: are you happy with the results? And how long does this process usually take? TIA.



I wouldn't. They jacked up my necklace by not adding correct amt of links b/t motifs. Plus they take forever and charge at least $200. Not worth in IMO. Best to get an extender in back. No one will ever see it.


----------



## ggk84

beachy10 said:


> why wouldn't it be equally spaced? I don't think I would bother adding 2 inches on a 20 motif. I would just get an extension for the back. I had my 2 10's done and they messed up one of them. Didn't make it equally spaced and now I have to pay $100 to fix their mistake plus it's taken months to fix. I regret getting my necklaces legthened now. I have lost faith in VCA repair.


 
The SA said that they would have to add the links in multiples of 2 so the motif wouldn't turn around. If you are adding 2 inches, the number just doesn't work out to an even number of links in between the 20 motifs. My original preference was to get an extender at the back but I was told that VCA will no longer do those so I just had to add the two inches. Sorry to hear about your experience. That is highly frustrating that they did not do it properly!


----------



## beachy10

ggk84 said:


> The SA said that they would have to add the links in multiples of 2 so the motif wouldn't turn around. If you are adding 2 inches, the number just doesn't work out to an even number of links in between the 20 motifs. My original preference was to get an extender at the back but I was told that VCA will no longer do those so I just had to add the two inches. Sorry to hear about your experience. That is highly frustrating that they did not do it properly!



Makes sense. Also that's alot of cutting and re-soudering of the links just for 2 inches.


----------



## thimp

Thank you ladies for all your inputs. Yikes. My SA told me I can also get a 2 inch removable extender. I think this will be my safest bet.


----------



## ggk84

thimp said:


> Thank you ladies for all your inputs. Yikes. My SA told me I can also get a 2 inch removable extender. I think this will be my safest bet.


 
You're welcome. That is what I wanted as well but my SA in Chicago checked and said they were no longer doing removable extenders so I had to just add 2 inches at the back.


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> I was at VCA NYC yesterday. I exchanged my Frivole ring. I got a larger size. I want to wear it on my middle finger.
> 
> I also picked out the large ear clips! I think they will be a present of some sort. LOL.
> I have to wait 4 months for them to make me a new ring.
> They will honor the old price. Thank god!
> 
> Beth's sa is so lovely! You should all buy from her.



Thanks...  She is really wonderful! 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

I picked up my first two pieces today - the Magic single motif MOP pendant in WG and the vintage bracelet in WG MOP. I am so excited to be wearing them and can't wait for my next two pieces to arrive. I have ordered the Magic single motif pave ring and am still waiting to find out if it has to be a special order, and am also getting the 6 motif Magic necklace in YG with grey and white MOP and onyx. While I was there, I tried on the pave vintage bracelet and it is amazing! It is definitely on my wish list along with the single motif pave Magic pendant, an onyx vintage bracelet, MOP ear clips, and the two clover Magic ring BTF ring in WG and grey and white MOP. Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## Florasun

Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your first two pieces. (I must say your other jewelry is spectacular, too!)


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Thank you ladies for all your inputs. Yikes. My SA told me I can also get a 2 inch removable extender. I think this will be my safest bet.


After hearing everyone else's horror stories, I think it is your safest bet, too. But it sounds like you cannot get an extender from VCA?


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your first two pieces. (I must say your other jewelry is spectacular, too!)


 
Thanks!  Sorry for the poor lighting with the cell phone pics.  Other than these new VCA acquisitions, most of my other jewelry consists of various estate pieces.  I feel the VCA blends well with the estate pieces since it is classic and timeless.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Sorry for the poor lighting with the cell phone pics.  Other than these new VCA acquisitions, most of my other jewelry consists of various estate pieces.  I feel the VCA blends well with the estate pieces since it is classic and timeless.



I agree - especially the vintage alhambra. You are making me want to run off and go estate jewelry hunting, LOL!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy - congrats on the first 2 pieces!  very smart to get the alhambra line since that seems to be the one going up in price the quickest!  i hope you get a lot of enjoyment out them and the other 2 coming!  thank you for sharing!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I agree - especially the vintage alhambra. You are making me want to run off and go estate jewelry hunting, LOL!


 
I highly recommend the diamond district in NY for estate pieces.  I have gotten some beautiful pieces at great prices over the years.

You'll have to post your new VCA acquisitions too!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - congrats on the first 2 pieces! very smart to get the alhambra line since that seems to be the one going up in price the quickest! i hope you get a lot of enjoyment out them and the other 2 coming! thank you for sharing!


 
Thanks, kim_mac!  The Alhambra ligne is probably my favorite and, for me, it is the most wearable every day.  I can tell already this is going to be a slippery slope!


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> I picked up my first two pieces today - the Magic single motif MOP pendant in WG and the vintage bracelet in WG MOP. I am so excited to be wearing them and can't wait for my next two pieces to arrive. I have ordered the Magic single motif pave ring and am still waiting to find out if it has to be a special order, and am also getting the 6 motif Magic necklace in YG with grey and white MOP and onyx. While I was there, I tried on the pave vintage bracelet and it is amazing! It is definitely on my wish list along with the single motif pave Magic pendant, an onyx vintage bracelet, MOP ear clips, and the two clover Magic ring BTF ring in WG and grey and white MOP. Hope you enjoy the pics!


Congrats on your great choices !
Love it layered with your diamond bracelet.It works so well.


----------



## diamond lover

i was abt to buy their RG 10 motif necklace and bracelet, but price already increased in HK! I am so sad as i can never afford VCA. my son was in ICU and one of my helpers left so i had no time for shopping last mth. the bracelet price increased from HKD23900 to HKD27900 this mth. and necklace from 47800 to 55000, the % is 16.7%.  the last increment was 1 April and this time it's 1 Sep (just 5 mths apart, not even 6!!)
sigh....i guess i will need to hunt for 2nd hand or vintage pieces from auctions going fwd for VCA pieces. i feel really so sad.  I was abt to check their frivole pave pendant necklace price but didn't ask after knowing the RG prices....will spend my reserve in Hermes and Chanel non classic items then.


----------



## peppers90

thimp said:


> Thank you ladies for all your inputs. Yikes. My SA told me I can also get a 2 inch removable extender. I think this will be my safest bet.



*thimp*- I agree, definitely get the removable extension.  I had my local jeweler make it. It only took a week and was less than $200.  And, it 
doesn't compromise the necklace at all


----------



## Florasun

Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


----------



## thimp

Florasun-you have a beautiful collection! Everything goes together perfectly! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


Beautiful collection. Congrats 

 I would love an all gold Alhambra bracelet but I would need one in white gold as all my other jewelry is white gold.


----------



## I'll take two

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## kim_mac

florasun - very nice alhambra collection.  i love how everything is tied together with yellow gold and alhambra motif.  i bet it's so much fun to wear all the various combinations.  i love that you have a complete set of earrings, pendant and bracelet for the yg mop!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


 
Congrats on your beautiful collection!  The bracelets would look great layered together.  They are perfect every day pieces that you can mix and match.


----------



## beachy10

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.






These are great pieces! Congrats.


----------



## birkingirl

> thimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Verdura! Their Primrose earclips are TDF! So dramatic and pretty! I also love their Kensington line.
Click to expand...


Oh, the Kesington cuff is my favorite. The other cuffs don't work so well on me but this one is perfect. I try it on every time I go to NYC. The only good thing is that my local NM doesn't carry Verdura so I can't go and drool over it too often


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Oh, the Kesington cuff is my favorite. The other cuffs don't work so well on me but this one is perfect. I try it on every time I go to NYC. The only good thing is that my local NM doesn't carry Verdura so I can't go and drool over it too often



My ultimate dream cuff is the Kensington diamond pave cuff. Sooooo stunning! Oh well, a girl can dream...  
*
*


----------



## Florasun

Thank you *thimp*, *I'll take two*, *kim_mac*, *G&Smommy*, and *beachy10*! It's wonderful to have a group that shares your passion for beautiful jewelry. You ladies have some fabulous collections and many thanks for sharing your photos and knowledge!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have a gorgeous collection! The MOP in your bracelet has beautiful coloring....

I doubt that you have huge ear lobes and would love to see the turquoise ear clips.  Thanks for the laugh (is there such a surgery??)!!!




Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have a gorgeous collection! The MOP in your bracelet has beautiful coloring....
> 
> I doubt that you have huge ear lobes and would love to see the turquoise ear clips.  Thanks for the laugh (is there such a surgery??)!!!



Thanks *texasgirliegirl*! I have always been a sucker for pearls and MOP. re: the surgery - if there's not, there should be!


----------



## dialv

Florasun what a nice collection. Your turquoise earrings are dreamy!


----------



## vancleef fan

*Thimp*, *G&SMOMMY* and *Florasun*  COngrats on your beautiful purhases..... Enjoy them in the best of health.


----------



## pattihansen

Ladies, I have recently completed my travels in Cartier and it was a wonderlful voyage. I am now ready to start a new journey in VCA. I am thinking about a small purchase of an Alhambra Vintage ring. I love the turquoise with diamond, but I also like the pave diamond. Does anyone own either of these items? Any opinons or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## peppers90

*G&Smommy* thanks for sharing your new pieces!  I hope to get a WG MOP bracelet
at Christmastime.  Yours looks wonderful with the tennis bracelet!

*Florasun* what a lovely collection!  You have a nice variety


----------



## poster05

congrts


----------



## Phish Lala

Pattihansen- The Vintage Alhambra Rings are gorgeous! A good start to your VCA journey! When I was at the boutique last time I tried them on and even though they look gorgeous standing alone, I loved the way they look when they are stacked! My sales associate has such long fingers she could fit 3 on and they looked so beautiful, but when I tried them 2 looked perfect. The Pave looks amazing with anything, especially with the onyx or the turquise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pattihansen said:


> Ladies, I have recently completed my travels in Cartier and it was a wonderlful voyage. I am now ready to start a new journey in VCA. I am thinking about a small purchase of an Alhambra Vintage ring. I love the turquoise with diamond, but I also like the pave diamond. Does anyone own either of these items? Any opinons or feedback would be appreciated.



Cartier and VCA are owned by the same parent company....so in a way, they still have you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

For those of you who have two 10 motif mop necklaces (or one 20)....which one do you wear most often? Is it worth it to have both? I am about to make a few purchases and I think I have it worked out, but would love your feedback!


----------



## kim_mac

For a ring I would go with pave since I am not comfortable getting stones like turquoise and mop wet or soapy and I wash my hands all the time. If I take off my rings to wash I would lose them.


----------



## kim_mac

I don't have either but I can imagine myself wearing a 20 motif long way more often than two tens or the 20 wrapped twice.


----------



## StephKou

I am thinking of purchasing something from either betteridge or london jewellers in the states and having it shipped to Europe - has anyone else ordered VCA pieces from them and are they reputable? Many thanks in advance


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ I used betteridge and london jewelers to get my sweet bracelets and was pleased with the service from both.  I did  it all online & thru emails with betteridge and had to complete thru the phone with LJ, but both were polite and helpful.  The only thing i liked better about betteridge was that the sweet actually came in a bracelet box that secured the bracelet, as opposed to LJ who sent it in a smaller box on a pillow.


----------



## Suzie

pattihansen said:


> Ladies, I have recently completed my travels in Cartier and it was a wonderlful voyage. I am now ready to start a new journey in VCA. I am thinking about a small purchase of an Alhambra Vintage ring. I love the turquoise with diamond, but I also like the pave diamond. Does anyone own either of these items? Any opinons or feedback would be appreciated.


 
Here is a pic of ring, it really is striking.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-655055-244.html#post19477060

post #3647


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What about just the 10???



OTE=kim_mac;19852321]I don't have either but I can imagine myself wearing a 20 motif long way more often than two tens or the 20 wrapped twice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Betteridge has excellent service.



QUOTE=StephKou;19852606]I am thinking of purchasing something from either betteridge or london jewellers in the states and having it shipped to Europe - has anyone else ordered VCA pieces from them and are they reputable? Many thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## kimber418

texasgirl,

i have 2 of the YG mop 10 motifs.   I wear it both ways.  I would say I wear the 20 more but I think the 10 motif can really be dressy with the right dress.  I have worn it to black tie parties, etc and love it.  I think the 20 can be worn much more casual.  Does that make sense?   I would highly suggest to get the 2 10's ......I am glad I did.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Kim. I am also considering the tiger-eye and the yg in the 10 motif.
I hate to buy four pieces unless I am very certain that I will get a lot of wear out of them. I hate these price increases......


----------



## kimber418

I know what you mean!  I am debating if I want the 20 motif WG turquoise-----It has gone up so much that if I do not purchase before this price increase I do not think I want it anymore.   I would rather get the Frivole Earclips and have diamonds for that much money.


----------



## Florasun

kimber418 said:


> I know what you mean!  I am debating if I want the 20 motif WG turquoise-----It has gone up so much that if I do not purchase before this price increase I do not think I want it anymore.   I would rather get the Frivole Earclips and have diamonds for that much money.


Yes - I think if you are going to spend that much, buy the diamonds.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Yes - I think if you are going to spend that much, buy the diamonds.[/
> I hear ya, sister!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> Yes - I think if you are going to spend that much, buy the diamonds.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I told my husband how much the pave pieces cost....now he thinks the vintage line is affordable...hahaha....


----------



## mavsun

ladies, could anyone told me what this necklace is called and how much? thanks a lot.

pictures are from chicmuse.com


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks *vancleef fan* and *peppers90!  *I have been lurking in this thread for awhile now debating my first purchases and admiring all of the lovely pieces posted and am so excited to finally have some of my own!


----------



## Hermesaholic

it looks like the pave vintage alhambra -but its not a clear photo


----------



## G&Smommy

mavsun said:


> ladies, could anyone told me what this necklace is called and how much? thanks a lot.
> 
> pictures are from chicmuse.com


 
It's a vintage Alhambra 10-motif necklace.  I just can't tell from the pictures whether it is all yellow gold or perhaps one of the pave versions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

She is wearing the rose gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace and earrings.
(just checked her blog) 




mavsun said:


> ladies, could anyone told me what this necklace is called and how much? thanks a lot.
> 
> pictures are from chicmuse.com


----------



## mavsun

thanks* Hermesaholic, G&Smommy, texasgirliegirl*. i even did not read the text in her blog.


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> What about just the 10???
> 
> 
> 
> OTE=kim_mac;19852321]I don't have either but I can imagine myself wearing a 20 motif long way more often than two tens or the 20 wrapped twice.


[/QUOTE]

i would still wear the 20 more often than the 10.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GAAAAHHH!!!
I knew it.  Trying to pare it down and I can't seem to!!

i would still wear the 20 more often than the 10.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> GAAAAHHH!!!
> I knew it.  Trying to pare it down and I can't seem to!!
> 
> i would still wear the 20 more often than the 10.


[/QUOTE]

but everyone is different!  maybe you try out your 2 - 10's for awhile and see which one you end up wearing day to day.  or look at your closet and see which length would go better with most of your wardrobe?


----------



## Hermesaholic

some people love the 20's worn long.  i do not.  they are annoying and get in the way.  I like them doubled or two tens.  be sure you will wear a long necklace


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> some people love the 20's worn long.  i do not.  they are annoying and get in the way.  I like them doubled or two tens.  be sure you will wear a long necklace



Everyone is so different. I'm the opposite. I prefer to wear long necklaces, and I love my 20 motif long. I rarely, if ever, double them up.


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> Everyone is so different. I'm the opposite. I prefer to wear long necklaces, and I love my 20 motif long. I rarely, if ever, double them up.



I love them long too.  I have even added a bracelet to make two 10's longer.  
And I bought a 3rd yg vintage alhambra 10 motif so I could make a really long necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sbelle,
Your collection is absolutely amazing.







sbelle said:


> I love them long too. I have even added a bracelet to make two 10's longer.
> And I bought a 3rd yg vintage alhambra 10 motif so I could make a really long necklace.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle,
> Your collection is absolutely amazing.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


 
What a wonderful mix and match VCA collection! Congrats!

Still drooling over the turquoise earclips. Are the small MOP earrings the earstuds?

BTW - there *is* a surgery to make your ear lobes smaller and tighter!


----------



## sin vergüenza

StephKou said:


> I am thinking of purchasing something from either betteridge or london jewellers in the states and having it shipped to Europe - has anyone else ordered VCA pieces from them and are they reputable? Many thanks in advance


 
I have purchased twice with London's and I was thrilled with the service and speed. Can't do Betterridge because it's not tax free for me. They are authorized VCA dealers and extremely reputable.


----------



## sin vergüenza

G&Smommy said:


> I picked up my first two pieces today - the Magic single motif MOP pendant in WG and the vintage bracelet in WG MOP. I am so excited to be wearing them and can't wait for my next two pieces to arrive. I have ordered the Magic single motif pave ring and am still waiting to find out if it has to be a special order, and am also getting the 6 motif Magic necklace in YG with grey and white MOP and onyx. While I was there, I tried on the pave vintage bracelet and it is amazing! It is definitely on my wish list along with the single motif pave Magic pendant, an onyx vintage bracelet, MOP ear clips, and the two clover Magic ring BTF ring in WG and grey and white MOP. Hope you enjoy the pics!


 

Congrats on your VCA pieces. I, too, am enthralled with your *gorgeous *estate bracelet and ring! I love vintage jewelry.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Hermesaholic said:


> some people love the 20's worn long. i do not. they are annoying and get in the way. I like them doubled or two tens. be sure you will wear a long necklace


 
I second this. Long necklaces swing too much for me and, being large busted, I feel they emphasize that. I love a 20 doubled - or a 10 solo.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I worry about looking "matronly" because I am on the wrong side of 40....and petite.
For examply, the magic necklaces are a huge no no for me.  I simply can't pull them off.
Really, I am just trying to talk myself out of something so I don't feel so guilty for collecting so many items.  Realizing the prices just continue to increase, I now regret not getting a few of these items earlier..like last Spring.  I would like to think that once this is over, my little collection will be complete.  
For this to be the case, I will also need to stop reading this thread because it is so enabling.


----------



## Gojiberry

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.



Hello Ladies!!!
Seriously I will need a bib very soon !!!!  What a beautiful collection!
Florasun, the small MOP earings are from sweet alhambra collection ?  Just trying to see the difference in size between vintage and sweet collection.


----------



## G&Smommy

sin vergüenza;19857269 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your VCA pieces. I, too, am enthralled with your *gorgeous *estate bracelet and ring! I love vintage jewelry.


 
Thanks sin vergüenza!  I love estate jewelry and think the VCA pieces are a very nice complement to my existing collection.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I love them long too. I have even added a bracelet to make two 10's longer.
> And I bought a 3rd yg vintage alhambra 10 motif so I could make a really long necklace.


 
Oh that will be really fun! please post a modeling pic when you get it!


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19857246 said:
			
		

> What a wonderful mix and match VCA collection! Congrats!
> 
> Still drooling over the turquoise earclips. Are the small MOP earrings the earstuds?
> 
> BTW - there *is* a surgery to make your ear lobes smaller and tighter!


 
yay! One of my friends told me that as we age our ears keep getting bigger, while something else (I forget what) keeps getting smaller.



Gojiberry said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Seriously I will need a bib very soon !!!! What a beautiful collection!
> Florasun, the small MOP earings are from sweet alhambra collection ? Just trying to see the difference in size between vintage and sweet collection.


 
The small mop are earstuds. The YG MOP necklace is the vintage, and since the earstuds are smaller I believe they are the sweet alhambra. They were my first VCA item, and at the time I didn't really know what I was buying. I'll have to find the receipt and see if it says what they are.


----------



## StephKou

thanks junkenpo and sin verguenza - right now the us is so much cheaper than the uk so i might get some last minute things before they go up again as well...


----------



## StephKou

thanks texasgirlie girl for the tip


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19857277 said:
			
		

> I second this. Long necklaces swing too much for me and, being large busted, I feel they emphasize that. I love a 20 doubled - or a 10 solo.


I felt the same way about the 20 motif, but maybe if you added a bracelet to make it longer it would become more vertical and de-emphasize your bust?




texasgirliegirl said:


> I worry about looking "matronly" because I am on the wrong side of 40....and petite.
> For examply, the magic necklaces are a huge no no for me. I simply can't pull them off.
> Really, I am just trying to talk myself out of something so I don't feel so guilty for collecting so many items. Realizing the prices just continue to increase, I now regret not getting a few of these items earlier..like last Spring. I would like to think that once this is over, my little collection will be complete.
> For this to be the case, I will also need to stop reading this thread because it is so enabling.


 
I am on the wrong side of 50, and wonder if some of my pieces are too young for me, and if others are too old. Are you talking about the long magic necklace? There have been a lot of petite women pictured wearing the long necklace and I think it looks fine. Anyway, I think you should wear what makes you happy.


----------



## StephKou

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.


really tidy collection with a good mix of color and uses however i always love seeing things on people!!

i am sure your earlobes are fine - you must be a supermodel or something bc they always say things like - oh i have ugly feet!! ; )


----------



## StephKou

I'll take two said:


> Congrats !
> I think the rose gold pieces are lovely


thanks i'll take two - you should try them as well bc i tried the yellow gold thinking i would surely get those but they clashed with my skin tone and i was reluctant to try the rose gold thinking the same but it is really flattering and it brings how the glow in the face from what i saw in the boutique with other women trying them on...


----------



## Gojiberry

Originally Posted by Florasun  

[/QUOTE] small mop are earstuds. The YG MOP necklace is the vintage, and since the earstuds are smaller I believe they are the sweet alhambra. They were my first VCA item, and at the time I didn't really know what I was buying. I'll have to find the receipt and see if it says what they are.[/QUOTE]

Thank you   Let me know if you find it.  If you could model them for us, we would all be very very happy.


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> I felt the same way about the 20 motif, but maybe if you added a bracelet to make it longer it would become more vertical and de-emphasize your bust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the wrong side of 50, and wonder if some of my pieces are too young for me, and if others are too old. Are you talking about the long magic necklace? There have been a lot of petite women pictured wearing the long necklace and I think it looks fine. Anyway, I think you should wear what makes you happy.


I am 47 and 5'3" so thought the same thing about some of the VCA pieces.
In fact I am struggling to choose a ring that I feel I can grow even older with.

The funny thing is the magic 6 motif is actually an anti ageing piece jewelry because it covers a bit more of the decolletage where I was starting to get some very faint lines. 
Who needs a miracle cream when there is jewelry that does the job.
I loved it more when I noticed that LOL


----------



## I'll take two

StephKou said:


> thanks i'll take two - you should try them as well bc i tried the yellow gold thinking i would surely get those but they clashed with my skin tone and i was reluctant to try the rose gold thinking the same but it is really flattering and it brings how the glow in the face from what i saw in the boutique with other women trying them on...


They rose gold vintage pieces look so yummy I think I will definitely try them on.
MY hubby has a rather nice rose gold watch that maybe I could wear with them


----------



## StephKou

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8603


----------



## StephKou

HI everyone - uploading pics was not as easy as it looks - am so not techy...anyway i uploaded a few alhambra things - but what i would really appreciate is your opinions with your trained eyes on what you all think about my bracelet with extender as a necklace?

please be honest - as this is a sort of anonymous forum i would not take anything personal and you would be helping me as my friends just go yeah yeah looks good but then sometimes it doesnt... many thanks!


----------



## Lharding

StephKou said:


> HI everyone - uploading pics was not as easy as it looks - am so not techy...anyway i uploaded a few alhambra things - but what i would really appreciate is your opinions with your trained eyes on what you all think about my bracelet with extender as a necklace?
> 
> please be honest - as this is a sort of anonymous forum i would not take anything personal and you would be helping me as my friends just go yeah yeah looks good but then sometimes it doesnt... many thanks!



StephKou  - Beautiful collection!  I love all your pieces.  Very creative your extenders too!


----------



## beachy10

StephKou said:


> HI everyone - uploading pics was not as easy as it looks - am so not techy...anyway i uploaded a few alhambra things - but what i would really appreciate is your opinions with your trained eyes on what you all think about my bracelet with extender as a necklace?
> 
> please be honest - as this is a sort of anonymous forum i would not take anything personal and you would be helping me as my friends just go yeah yeah looks good but then sometimes it doesnt... many thanks!




You can upload pics by clicking on the paperclip. 
Lovely collection. Great way to make a bracelet into a necklace!


----------



## I'll take two

StephKou said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8603


Lovely pieces many congrats .
Can't wait to see the rose gold pieces in the boutique.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

StephKou said:


> HI everyone - uploading pics was not as easy as it looks - am so not techy...anyway i uploaded a few alhambra things - but what i would really appreciate is your opinions with your trained eyes on what you all think about my bracelet with extender as a necklace?
> 
> please be honest - as this is a sort of anonymous forum i would not take anything personal and you would be helping me as my friends just go yeah yeah looks good but then sometimes it doesnt... many thanks!


  Great collection! Very ingenious with the extender!


----------



## sin vergüenza

StephKou said:


> HI everyone - uploading pics was not as easy as it looks - am so not techy...anyway i uploaded a few alhambra things - but what i would really appreciate is your opinions with your trained eyes on what you all think about my bracelet with extender as a necklace?
> 
> please be honest - as this is a sort of anonymous forum i would not take anything personal and you would be helping me as my friends just go yeah yeah looks good but then sometimes it doesnt... many thanks!


 
I like the bracelets used as necklaces with the extender chain as long as the gold's match - YG/YG or RG/RG - can't tell if that's the case in both pictures. But, yes, I think it's a lovely look and a nice way to wear them!

Your RG pieces and that carnelian bracelet are putting thoughts in my head that I shouldn't have. They are gorgeous.


----------



## marialc121

I'll take two said:


> Have taken a quick photo this morning which isn't great so will try and get some better shots later .
> I included the vintage bracelet and earring for size comparison.
> Struggling to get a decent size pic attached.
> View attachment 1478323





G&Smommy said:


> I picked up my first two pieces today - the Magic single motif MOP pendant in WG and the vintage bracelet in WG MOP. I am so excited to be wearing them and can't wait for my next two pieces to arrive. I have ordered the Magic single motif pave ring and am still waiting to find out if it has to be a special order, and am also getting the 6 motif Magic necklace in YG with grey and white MOP and onyx. While I was there, I tried on the pave vintage bracelet and it is amazing! It is definitely on my wish list along with the single motif pave Magic pendant, an onyx vintage bracelet, MOP ear clips, and the two clover Magic ring BTF ring in WG and grey and white MOP. Hope you enjoy the pics!





Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.



All of you ladies have such a fantastic collection!  It is so fun admiring all these beautiful items.  I can't wait to see more pieces from all of you!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sin vergüenza;19860188 said:
			
		

> I like the bracelets used as necklaces with the extender chain as long as the gold's match - YG/YG or RG/RG - can't tell if that's the case in both pictures. But, yes, I think it's a lovely look and a nice way to wear them!
> 
> Your RG pieces and that carnelian bracelet are putting thoughts in my head that I shouldn't have. They are gorgeous.




It is a great idea.  Perhaps a ten is too short but a 20 is too long............a 15 may be great to layer with a 20 or a ten ............


----------



## darkangel07760

StephKou said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8603


 
I LOVE your carnelian!  Very pretty!


----------



## G&Smommy

StephKou said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8603


 
Beautiful collection!  I can't wait to see some of these rose gold pieces IRL, they are beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> All of you ladies have such a fantastic collection! It is so fun admiring all these beautiful items. I can't wait to see more pieces from all of you!


 
Thanks marialc121!  I can't wait to have more pieces to post!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Florasun,
You are still young AND you have great taste.
Your pieces are amazing, too!
The magic is TDF and what initially brought me to VCA but the long necklace is looooooooong on me.  It hit me at a weird spot below the belt, so to speak. Doubled, it was STILL a bit overwhelming. That said, I still love it. Just can't pull it off.


UOTE=Florasun;19859402]I felt the same way about the 20 motif, but maybe if you added a bracelet to make it longer it would become more vertical and de-emphasize your bust?




I am on the wrong side of 50, and wonder if some of my pieces are too young for me, and if others are too old. Are you talking about the long magic necklace? There have been a lot of petite women pictured wearing the long necklace and I think it looks fine. Anyway, I think you should wear what makes you happy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## darkangel07760

So, there is a carnelian sweet clover necklace for sale on Ebay! Omg it is so cute. Very hard not to put a bid on it. Gah!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks marialc121!  I can't wait to have more pieces to post!



I can't wait to see the pave magic alhambra ring!


----------



## Florasun

Gojiberry said:


> Originally Posted by Florasun


 small mop are earstuds. The YG MOP necklace is the vintage, and since the earstuds are smaller I believe they are the sweet alhambra. They were my first VCA item, and at the time I didn't really know what I was buying. I'll have to find the receipt and see if it says what they are.[/QUOTE]

Thank you   Let me know if you find it.  If you could model them for us, we would all be very very happy. [/QUOTE]

I found the receipt, but it doesn't say. I was kind of surprised at that. Sorry to be no help!


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> I am 47 and 5'3" so thought the same thing about some of the VCA pieces.
> In fact I am struggling to choose a ring that I feel I can grow even older with.
> 
> The funny thing is the magic 6 motif is actually an anti ageing piece jewelry because it covers a bit more of the decolletage where I was starting to get some very faint lines.
> *Who needs a miracle cream when there is jewelry that does the job.
> I loved it more when I noticed that LOL*



ROFLMAO! I almost peed my pants when I read that - guess I'll be buying some Depends soon, LOL! I do believe you're right - why bother saving for plastic surgery? Just buy the right jewelry and you're set!


----------



## Florasun

Thanks Stephkou, marialc, and TexasGirlieGirl! 

Stephkou, your collection is gorgeous! Love your gold earrings. Are they earclips or earstuds?

Texas - maybe you could tie a "knot" in the necklace. That would shorten it a couple of inches but you would have to be careful not to scratch the motifs. Sorry I can't remember - have you tried the 10 motif?


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I can't wait to see the pave magic alhambra ring!



Thanks!  I am still waiting for a time estimate on when it will arrive.


----------



## StephKou

Thanks for your input everyone!  SIn verguenza you are right about the yg and rg put together - i gotta get another rose gold extender but the rose gold from VCA is not your normal rose gold color - 

When you all go see it on it might almost look coppery gold instead...

FLorasun - thanks - the earrings are the clip/pierce combo but as i dont have pierced ears i took out the screwable pin and got cushion backs.. weird thing is that they had to be ordered! thought that it was a bit weird they wouldnt have something like that in stock already but then again they also ran out of travel pouches due to the extra sales before price increase...


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> ROFLMAO! I almost peed my pants when I read that - guess I'll be buying some Depends soon, LOL! I do believe you're right - why bother saving for plastic surgery? Just buy the right jewelry and you're set!


Yes I have another anti ageing piece up my sleeve thanks to the lovely geminigal1 ,who of course doesn't need anti ageing jewelry .
She posted a picture of the Bulgari Lucea necklace that does not look that great on Bulgari's website but that is fabulous in the flesh.
I have also taken to wearing BIG sunglasses for the same reason LOL


----------



## I'll take two

marialc121 said:


> All of you ladies have such a fantastic collection!  It is so fun admiring all these beautiful items.  I can't wait to see more pieces from all of you!


Thanks so much 
Must try and get some better pictures to post.
I really struggled getting a picture to attach.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Yes I have another anti ageing piece up my sleeve thanks to the lovely geminigal1 ,who of course doesn't need anti ageing jewelry .
> She posted a picture of the *Bulgari Lucea necklace* that does not look that great on Bulgari's website but that is fabulous in the flesh.
> I have also taken to wearing BIG sunglasses for the same reason LOL



I know exactly the piece you are referring! Yes, thanks to the lovely geminigal1, I have been eyeing that very same piece.


----------



## pattihansen

Thanks for the input on the Alhambra vintage rings.  I am going to Las Vegas at the end of the month and will try them on, and maybe look at necklaces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am expecting to receive two of them this morning (ten motifs)!


UOTE=Florasun;19863283]Thanks Stephkou, marialc, and TexasGirlieGirl! 

Stephkou, your collection is gorgeous! Love your gold earrings. Are they earclips or earstuds?

Texas - maybe you could tie a "knot" in the necklace. That would shorten it a couple of inches but you would have to be careful not to scratch the motifs. Sorry I can't remember - have you tried the 10 motif?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Florasun

pattihansen said:


> Thanks for the input on the Alhambra vintage rings.  I am going to Las Vegas at the end of the month and will try them on, and maybe look at necklaces.


pattihansen - if you are at Whidby now, the Neiman Marcus in Bellevue sells VCA. You can see some of the pieces there.


----------



## Gojiberry

Florasun said:


> small mop are earstuds. The YG MOP necklace is the vintage, and since the earstuds are smaller I believe they are the sweet alhambra. They were my first VCA item, and at the time I didn't really know what I was buying. I'll have to find the receipt and see if it says what they are.


 
Thank you   Let me know if you find it.  If you could model them for us, we would all be very very happy. [/QUOTE]

I found the receipt, but it doesn't say. I was kind of surprised at that. Sorry to be no help![/QUOTE]

No worries  Thank you for looking.  Do you know what collection turquose earstuds are from ?  They appear larger than MOP pendant.


----------



## pattihansen

Florasun, I am in New Mexico now.  I wish I was on Whidbey sitting on the beach and drinking a beer.....  The Neiman's in Bellevue was a nice addition to the shopping scene in Seattle.  I try to stop in whenever I am in my home town.


----------



## marialc121

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> Must try and get some better pictures to post.
> I really struggled getting a picture to attach.



You did a great job!  I could see all the shimmering from your pieces, but I would love to see some modeling pics as well.    I'm being greedy.  Haha...


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> You did a great job!  I could see all the shimmering from your pieces, but I would love to see some modeling pics as well.    I'm being greedy.  Haha...



marialc121-did you happen to choose your necklace? I'm dying to know!


----------



## StephKou

texasgirliegirl - the earrings were clips with the option for pierced ears as well - but you have to ask for the cushion backs because they said that after a few hours they can get sore otherwise...i love the turqouise earrings but i knew i would not get as much wear out of those...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

StephKou said:


> texasgirliegirl - the earrings were clips with the option for pierced ears as well - but you have to ask for the cushion backs because they said that after a few hours they can get sore otherwise...i love the turqouise earrings but i knew i would not get as much wear out of those...


I didn't know they made a cushion back?


----------



## swisshera

Hi again everyone, it has been a while and I am still trying to catch up reading all the fab reveals 

I went to the store the other day and sadly waiting to take my earclips home. Didn't know it takes more than 3 months to add the posts on. Anyways, the SA told me that there might be another price increase this year, have anyone heard anything about it?

And, do any of you have fleurette necklace? I tried it on and it keeps flipping..just wondering how it looks and if it would stay shinny on the diamond side instead of flipping to the back side..argh. THANKS!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> Hi again everyone, it has been a while and I am still trying to catch up reading all the fab reveals
> 
> I went to the store the other day and sadly waiting to take my earclips home. Didn't know it takes more than 3 months to add the posts on. Anyways, the SA told me that there might be another price increase this year, have anyone heard anything about it?
> 
> And, do any of you have fleurette necklace? I tried it on and it keeps flipping..just wondering how it looks and if it would stay shinny on the diamond side instead of flipping to the back side..argh. THANKS!!


October 1st, unfortunately....


----------



## StephKou

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I didn't know they made a cushion back?


allinthebag - they dont automatically give you cushion backs for earrings - you have to ask and also sometimes they dont have them in stock so you may have to wait...they are just the usual white ones but best to get from them so it fits the form of the earrings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

???????
I don't remember asking a question about earrings (but nice to know that you can get cushions for the backs)



StephKou said:


> texasgirliegirl - the earrings were clips with the option for pierced ears as well - but you have to ask for the cushion backs because they said that after a few hours they can get sore otherwise...i love the turqouise earrings but i knew i would not get as much wear out of those...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

StephKou said:


> allinthebag - they dont automatically give you cushion backs for earrings - you have to ask and also sometimes they dont have them in stock so you may have to wait...they are just the usual white ones but best to get from them so it fits the form of the earrings


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> October 1st, unfortunately....



Hi AITB,

Gosh! I don't know if it is a good/ bad news..at least now we know it is Oct 1 that is..thought the July 1 one wasn't that ancient.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> Hi AITB,
> 
> Gosh! I don't know if it is a good/ bad news..at least now we know it is Oct 1 that is..thought the July 1 one wasn't that ancient.



I know. I am officially done with VCA for a while...except for a charm that I have on order....


----------



## Phish Lala

I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


----------



## swisshera

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. I am officially done with VCA for a while...except for a charm that I have on order....


You had some really gorgeous reveals back then I remember. I don't even know if it is rational to go on...


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> Hi again everyone, it has been a while and I am still trying to catch up reading all the fab reveals
> 
> I went to the store the other day and sadly waiting to take my earclips home. Didn't know it takes more than 3 months to add the posts on. Anyways, the SA told me that there might be another price increase this year, have anyone heard anything about it?
> 
> And, do any of you have fleurette necklace? I tried it on and it keeps flipping..just wondering how it looks and if it would stay shinny on the diamond side instead of flipping to the back side..argh. THANKS!!



Yes, definitely October 1st. My SA also believes there will be one in Jan. 2012. 

BTW, I adore your Small Cosmos ear clips! If possible, I would love to see more action pics of your gorgeous ear clips. They are on my wish list.


----------



## vancleef fan

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


  Very smart idea !!!  I like the look, I also wish if VCA will make a multi color vintage long necklace....


----------



## Phish Lala

swisshera said:


> Hi again everyone, it has been a while and I am still trying to catch up reading all the fab reveals
> 
> I went to the store the other day and sadly waiting to take my earclips home. Didn't know it takes more than 3 months to add the posts on. Anyways, the SA told me that there might be another price increase this year, have anyone heard anything about it?
> 
> And, do any of you have fleurette necklace? I tried it on and it keeps flipping..just wondering how it looks and if it would stay shinny on the diamond side instead of flipping to the back side..argh. THANKS!!


 

My friend just bought that necklace in the boca store and the SA was explaining that depending on where it hits the individual on the collar bone it could have the tendency to flip so she had an inch of chain added and that fixed it.  It's to die for gorgeous but I'm just begining my VCA adventure and haven't moved on to Fleurette yet  so I will admire my friend's necklace


----------



## sin vergüenza

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


 
Thank you! Lovely!

Do they go three times around.......?


----------



## radio_shrink

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband



I love this look, it gives the vintage alhambra collection a very fun and youthful feel, similar to the lucky and magic.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> You had some really gorgeous reveals back then I remember. I don't even know if it is rational to go on...


I know. I just cannot justify two 20% increases in one year.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


  Very interesting! Definitely boho chic, indeed. Will have to try that with the bracelets I have for a different look.


----------



## swisshera

thimp said:


> Yes, definitely October 1st. My SA also believes there will be one in Jan. 2012.
> 
> BTW, I adore your Small Cosmos ear clips! If possible, I would love to see more action pics of your gorgeous ear clips. They are on my wish list.



That's a lot of increases! or maybe we just got too spoiled?? 
I would love to share some more action pictures when I have my cosmo back. They are FINALLY ready and I am going to pick them up tomorrow. You are going to fall in love, and it is hard not to since you got the Cosmo pendent already too!



Phish Lala said:


> My friend just bought that necklace in the boca store and the SA was explaining that depending on where it hits the individual on the collar bone it could have the tendency to flip so she had an inch of chain added and that fixed it.  It's to die for gorgeous but I'm just begining my VCA adventure and haven't moved on to Fleurette yet  so I will admire my friend's necklace



Oh Phish Lala, thanks for sharing that with me. I tried it on and the SA told me the same thing that I should have it shorten so that it just sit on my collar bone. It is a tough decision, and welcome to the world of VCA, you ain't going to be a beginner anymore VERY soon..a tempting and dangerous world 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. I just cannot justify two 20% increases in one year.



another 20%? i thought this time is going to be somewhat "minor"...I guess I am quitting VCA and tPF tempting for a bit like last time....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

swisshera said:


> That's a lot of increases! or maybe we just got too spoiled??
> I would love to share some more action pictures when I have my cosmo back. They are FINALLY ready and I am going to pick them up tomorrow. You are going to fall in love, and it is hard not to since you got the Cosmo pendent already too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Phish Lala, thanks for sharing that with me. I tried it on and the SA told me the same thing that I should have it shorten so that it just sit on my collar bone. It is a tough decision, and welcome to the world of VCA, you ain't going to be a beginner anymore VERY soon..a tempting and dangerous world
> 
> 
> 
> another 20%? i thought this time is going to be somewhat "minor"...I guess I am quitting VCA and tPF tempting for a bit like last time....


  I was told 11-12% but of course I am expecting the worst, you know?


----------



## Brennamom

Ugh...I'm sunk.  There will be a Sweet RG pendant at the trunk show.  The whole rose gold collection will be launched tomorrow.  There is a Sweet, Vintage and Vintage 5-motif available at the least.  I didn't ask about anything else, I was too scared...The Sweet is $1400 and the Vintage is $2100.  Didn't ask about the 5-motif.  Started doing increase math in my head and locked up


----------



## Vintage Leather

swisshera said:


> another 20%? i thought this time is going to be somewhat "minor"...I guess I am quitting VCA and tPF tempting for a bit like last time....



Based on what our British members have experienced, I think it's going to be a staggered increase.  If I remember correctly, it was 10-11% for most pieces, but turquoise pieces had a 20% increase.


----------



## Suzie

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


 
That looks fantastic!!


----------



## pond23

That necklace looks incredible *Phish Lala*! If I had all of those different gemstone pieces, I would wear them like that also.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was told 17% on October 1st.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. I just cannot justify two 20% increases in one year.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What a wonderful way to view all the colors at once........
BTW- I like the turquoise and the MOP best on you 





Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband


----------



## kim_mac

phish lala - so so cool!


----------



## G&Smommy

Hi ladies!  I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet.  I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring.  I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring.  If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.  

So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring?  The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx.  My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term.  All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


----------



## marialc121

Wow, that's a difficult decision but a good dilemma to be in.    I think I would choose the one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic because I can get two items as oppose to one.  This way, you still get the pave piece and also a BTF ring as well.  Although, the pave Magic BTF ring is gorgeous, I think you will enjoy having two pieces that you can alternate and wear with your other wonderful pieces.



G&Smommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet.  I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring.  I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring.  If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.
> 
> So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring?  The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx.  My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term.  All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Wow, that's a difficult decision but a good dilemma to be in.  I think I would choose the one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic because I can get two items as oppose to one. This way, you still get the pave piece and also a BTF ring as well. Although, the pave Magic BTF ring is gorgeous, I think you will enjoy having two pieces that you can alternate and wear with your other wonderful pieces.


 
Thanks, marialc121!  That was my initial instinct but every time I look at photos, I change my mind over what to get, and, of course, continue to add to my growing wish list


----------



## burberryprncess

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband



Gorgeous colorful necklace!  I love it!  This is a very clever way of wearing all your bracelets.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, marialc121!  That was my initial instinct but every time I look at photos, I change my mind over what to get, and, of course, continue to add to my growing wish list



I hear you.  That's how it's been for me too with VCA pieces.  I make up my mind on one thing but get tempted by something else.  The wish list never stops.  It just keeps on growing.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I hear you. That's how it's been for me too with VCA pieces. I make up my mind on one thing but get tempted by something else. The wish list never stops. It just keeps on growing.


 
Seems like a common problem.


----------



## burberryprncess

StephKou said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8603



Your carnelian is amazing, I really love the color.  Thank you for introducing another way of wearing the 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## burberryprncess

mavsun said:


> ladies, could anyone told me what this necklace is called and how much? thanks a lot.
> 
> pictures are from chicmuse.com



She wears the 10 motif beautifully, so classic!


----------



## burberryprncess

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! I tried taking a modeling shot of my new earclips and bracelet but noticed how big my ears are and decided not to post. I am now seriously considering ear-lobe reduction surgery, LOL! But here is a group photo of my tiny alhambra collection.
> 1st one is all together (just noticed the turquoise earclips are smudged from me putting them on and taking them off. Hermesaholic - you warned me turq is porous so now I am going to have to be extra cautious when wearing them!), then the MOP bracelet next to the all gold, closeup of the earclips, and finally a size comparison.




You have a beautiful collection!  Love the colors in the MOP bracelet!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy - i completely understand why our wish list keeps changing - because these are big purchases and we want to be sure.  for me, it comes down to what i feel inside when i try on the pieces.  when i really love something, i get this stupid perma-grin on my face!  what do you feel when you put on the single versus the btf pave rings?  they are both beautiful.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I picked up my first two pieces today - the Magic single motif MOP pendant in WG and the vintage bracelet in WG MOP. I am so excited to be wearing them and can't wait for my next two pieces to arrive. I have ordered the Magic single motif pave ring and am still waiting to find out if it has to be a special order, and am also getting the 6 motif Magic necklace in YG with grey and white MOP and onyx. While I was there, I tried on the pave vintage bracelet and it is amazing! It is definitely on my wish list along with the single motif pave Magic pendant, an onyx vintage bracelet, MOP ear clips, and the two clover Magic ring BTF ring in WG and grey and white MOP. Hope you enjoy the pics!



Beautiful!  You MOP bracelet goes so well with you diamond tennis bracelet.  Congratulations!


----------



## burberryprncess

marialc121 said:


> I hear you.  That's how it's been for me too with VCA pieces.  I make up my mind on one thing but get tempted by something else.  The wish list never stops.  It just keeps on growing.



I have the same problem.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - i completely understand why our wish list keeps changing - because these are big purchases and we want to be sure. for me, it comes down to what i feel inside when i try on the pieces. when i really love something, i get this stupid perma-grin on my face! what do you feel when you put on the single versus the btf pave rings? they are both beautiful.


 
Happy to know I am not alone!    I wish I could try them on, that would help.  I tried on the single motif pave Magic several months ago and it is now out of stock at NM.  I have never seen the pave Magic BTF ring IRL, just in photos, but was able to try on the MOP BTF ring last week at NM.  I love the pave Magic pieces because the diamonds are just so amazing, but I don't know if it would be better to get in a single motif or a BTF ring.  I also loved the MOP BTF ring.  It is such a beautiful and unique piece as well and probably better suited to every day use than the pave BTF ring.  So, I know I want a pave Magic ring and a BTF ring, but the question is whether to combine the two in one ring or get two separate rings that would work for different ocassions?


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Beautiful! You MOP bracelet goes so well with you diamond tennis bracelet. Congratulations!


 
Thanks burberryprncess!  I love them together as well, but am a little worried about the diamond bracelet scratching the MOP.  These are my first MOP pieces and I want to make sure I don't ruin them.


----------



## newmommy_va

I love how kim_mac put it - "perma grin"!

G&Smommy... I _love love love _all of your new VCA pieces!! I too have only recently fallen in love with VCA and am discovering that my VCA wish list just keeps growing and growing... lol... I can't wait to see what you decide to add to your collection!!


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks burberryprncess!  I love them together as well, but am a little worried about the diamond bracelet scratching the MOP.  These are my first MOP pieces and I want to make sure I don't ruin them.



I've seen people wear their MOP bracelets with diamond bracelets before.  I'm sure MOP is more durable than people think.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Seems like a common problem.





burberryprncess said:


> I have the same problem.



Unfortunately, there's no going back, I'm officially addicted to VCA.


----------



## G&Smommy

newmommy_va said:


> I love how kim_mac put it - "perma grin"!
> 
> G&Smommy... I _love love love _all of your new VCA pieces!! I too have only recently fallen in love with VCA and am discovering that my VCA wish list just keeps growing and growing... lol... I can't wait to see what you decide to add to your collection!!


 
Thanks so much newmommy_va!  You will find that once you start with VCA, it is a slippery slope.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> I've seen people wear their MOP bracelets with diamond bracelets before. I'm sure MOP is more durable than people think.


 
I hope so since my lifestyle with two little ones is not always "delicate."   I am going to try wearing them together and just watch carefully to make sure the diamond bracelet doesn't scrape against the MOP.


----------



## pond23

G&Smommy said:


> Happy to know I am not alone!    I wish I could try them on, that would help.  I tried on the single motif pave Magic several months ago and it is now out of stock at NM.  I have never seen the pave Magic BTF ring IRL, just in photos, but was able to try on the MOP BTF ring last week at NM.  I love the pave Magic pieces because the diamonds are just so amazing, but I don't know if it would be better to get in a single motif or a BTF ring.  I also loved the MOP BTF ring.  It is such a beautiful and unique piece as well and probably better suited to every day use than the pave BTF ring.  *So, I know I want a pave Magic ring and a BTF ring, but the question is whether to combine the two in one ring or get two separate rings that would work for different ocassions*?



^ I have fallen in love with several VCA pave pieces, including those from the Magic line. The sparkle of the diamonds is amazing, and immediately puts a smile on your face! I tried on the single motif pave Magic ring, and I thought it was spectacular, even without the second motif. So if it were me, I would get the single pave Magic and the MOP BTF rings. I feel that you will get more bang for your buck this way. Because the Magic motifs are flat, I think that the marginal benefit of having 2 pave motifs is not large enough to offset the marginal cost.


----------



## G&Smommy

pond23 said:


> ^ I have fallen in love with several VCA pave pieces, including those from the Magic line. The sparkle of the diamonds is amazing, and immediately puts a smile on your face! I tried on the single motif pave Magic ring, and I thought it was spectacular, even without the second motif. So if it were me, I would get the single pave Magic and the MOP BTF rings. I feel that you will get more bang for your buck this way. Because the Magic motifs are flat, I think that the marginal benefit of having 2 pave motifs is not large enough to offset the marginal cost.


 
Thanks, pond23!  I agree, I smile every time I see the pave Magic pieces.  If budget was not a consideration, I would happily buy them all.  The benefit of buying both is getting two different looks for almost the same price as the pave BTF ring alone.  I was going to wait for my GC to buy the MOP BTF ring, but don't think it will arrive before the price next price increase (though my SA at NM doesn't think there will be an increase in October).    I can't believe how quickly I will have accumulated five pieces (especially since I was only planning on getting the MOP Magic pendant originally)!  I can see why the title of this thread is "addiction support group."


----------



## darkangel07760

Sooooooo I was thinking about getting a sweet bracelet before the next price increase. I know I have seen some pics, does anyone have any modeling pics they would be willing to share?


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet.  I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring.  I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring.  If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.
> 
> So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring?  The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx.  My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term.  All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


This is a tough one but I think I would go with the single magic pave and the MOP between the finger ring .
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - i completely understand why our wish list keeps changing - because these are big purchases and we want to be sure.  for me, it comes down to what i feel inside when i try on the pieces.  when i really love something, i get this stupid perma-grin on my face!  what do you feel when you put on the single versus the btf pave rings?  they are both beautiful.


I know just what you mean.
I had never really liked pave jewelry that much in the past but fell for the Magic Pave on sight.
Vca pieces are so intoxicating and addictive


----------



## sbelle

*Phish Lala*--

Love this look!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, marialc121!  That was my initial instinct but every time I look at photos, I change my mind over what to get, and, of course, continue to add to my growing wish list


I think you should get the ring that makes you happiest. You have already made one compromise this year by not getting the pave pendant. Even though all VCA is beautiful and it is difficult to regret buying any piece, you don't want to build up a backlog of things you really wanted but didn't get!


----------



## Florasun

burberryprncess said:


> You have a beautiful collection!  Love the colors in the MOP bracelet!


Thank you, *burberryprncess*!


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> Sooooooo I was thinking about getting a sweet bracelet before the next price increase. I know I have seen some pics, does anyone have any modeling pics they would be willing to share?


 
Here you go, I posted this a while back. Enjoy


----------



## sugar20

Phish Lala said:


> I was so inspired by a previous photo post of Vintage bracelets in different colors connected and wrapped around a woman's wrist that I HAD to go and drive my SA totally bonkers and create the same look in necklace form..I've always thought that they should make a multi-colored creation and now I've created it myself!! I had her connect the onyx, turquoise, mother of pearl, tigers eye, carnelian, pave, and turquoise all together and created this boho chic master-piece which would look unbelievable long or doubled..I'm now considering getting a bracelet for each occasion so that I can eventually achieve this look..35 motif necklace here I come! So fabulous, I think this is a must....at around $3200 each they will also be easier for me to slip past my husband



wow!!! it looks stunning. great idea.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go, I posted this a while back. Enjoy


 
*Love* how this look mixes stones, motifs and metals! Do you wear all three at once normally?


----------



## sin vergüenza

G&Smommy said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet. I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring. I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring. If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.
> 
> So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring? The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx. My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term. All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


 
I would get the two but go with what your heart/gut tells you. Nice choice to be making!


----------



## sin vergüenza

My Vintage Chalcedony/WG single motif necklace finally arrived yesterday - after a major delay called Irene - and I love it! A few things surprised me, however.

Chalcedony totally changes based on the lighting you're in and what color top you are wearing. At first I was totally disappointed with it because it looked greyish with no hint of blue. This was indoors and wearing a cream colored top (cream is not a good color on me). I decided I would return it.

I showered and changed (black top) to pick my son up from school and threw it on again to give it another shot. Imagine my surprise when I checked my rearview and it was pale lavender blue! I then tried it on with navy, white, turquoise and pale grey and, every time, it was blue. Indoor flourescent light seems to take away the blue - outdoor light brings it back. My SA confirmed that it really does reflect it's surroundings.

Anyhoo, I've sent it back already to be lengthened and hopefully, by the time I get it back, I will have figured out my picture posting issues.

I also love how the chain sparkles in the light - as if it has tiny diamonds. My YG 10 motif chain doesn't seem to do that. Has anyone ever noticed this?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sin vergüenza;19874056 said:
			
		

> My Vintage Chalcedony/WG single motif necklace finally arrived yesterday - after a major delay called Irene - and I love it! A few things surprised me, however.
> 
> Chalcedony totally changes based on the lighting you're in and what color top you are wearing. At first I was totally disappointed with it because it looked greyish with no hint of blue. This was indoors and wearing a cream colored top (cream is not a good color on me). I decided I would return it.
> 
> I showered and changed (black top) to pick my son up from school and threw it on again to give it another shot. Imagine my surprise when I checked my rearview and it was pale lavender blue! I then tried it on with navy, white, turquoise and pale grey and, every time, it was blue. Indoor flourescent light seems to take away the blue - outdoor light brings it back. My SA confirmed that it really does reflect it's surroundings.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've sent it back already to be lengthened and hopefully, by the time I get it back, I will have figured out my picture posting issues.
> 
> I also love how the chain sparkles in the light - as if it has tiny diamonds. My YG 10 motif chain doesn't seem to do that. Has anyone ever noticed this?


I think the newer chain has a more flat link which catches the light. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19874056 said:
			
		

> My Vintage Chalcedony/WG single motif necklace finally arrived yesterday - after a major delay called Irene - and I love it! A few things surprised me, however.
> 
> Chalcedony totally changes based on the lighting you're in and what color top you are wearing. At first I was totally disappointed with it because it looked greyish with no hint of blue. This was indoors and wearing a cream colored top (cream is not a good color on me). I decided I would return it.
> 
> I showered and changed (black top) to pick my son up from school and threw it on again to give it another shot. Imagine my surprise when I checked my rearview and it was pale lavender blue! I then tried it on with navy, white, turquoise and pale grey and, every time, it was blue. Indoor flourescent light seems to take away the blue - outdoor light brings it back. My SA confirmed that it really does reflect it's surroundings.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've sent it back already to be lengthened and hopefully, by the time I get it back, I will have figured out my picture posting issues.
> 
> I also love how the chain sparkles in the light - as if it has tiny diamonds. My YG 10 motif chain doesn't seem to do that. Has anyone ever noticed this?


 
I'm glad that you are enjoying it and can't wait to see photos! I'm sure plenty of us here will be happy to help you figure out the posting issues!


----------



## beansbeans

sin vergüenza;19874056 said:
			
		

> My Vintage Chalcedony/WG single motif necklace finally arrived yesterday - after a major delay called Irene - and I love it! A few things surprised me, however.
> 
> Chalcedony totally changes based on the lighting you're in and what color top you are wearing. At first I was totally disappointed with it because it looked greyish with no hint of blue. This was indoors and wearing a cream colored top (cream is not a good color on me). I decided I would return it.
> 
> I showered and changed (black top) to pick my son up from school and threw it on again to give it another shot. Imagine my surprise when I checked my rearview and it was pale lavender blue! I then tried it on with navy, white, turquoise and pale grey and, every time, it was blue. Indoor flourescent light seems to take away the blue - outdoor light brings it back. My SA confirmed that it really does reflect it's surroundings.
> 
> Anyhoo, I've sent it back already to be lengthened and hopefully, by the time I get it back, I will have figured out my picture posting issues.
> 
> I also love how the chain sparkles in the light - as if it has tiny diamonds. My YG 10 motif chain doesn't seem to do that. Has anyone ever noticed this?


 
Yes!  I know what you're saying about the "sparkles."  My butterfly pendant w/ YG necklace and my byzantine bracelet both do that and I think it's the facets on each link.  I love it!  Although, the sparkle is kind of fading on my necklace because it's getting dirty.  I need to get it cleaned.


----------



## beansbeans

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think the newer chain has a more flat link which catches the light. Anyone else notice that?


 
So the older chains had rounder links?


----------



## Phish Lala

sin vergüenza;19873888 said:
			
		

> *Love* how this look mixes stones, motifs and metals! Do you wear all three at once normally?


 

Yes actually, I orginally only got one but my SA sent me that pic of her wrist with all three. So I ended up getting two more and I wear all three everyday, I love it and get so many compliments! I'm on the waitlist for the pink gold sweet alhambra and I think that will complete the set really nicely.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beansbeans said:


> So the older chains had rounder links?


I don't know if I would go so far as to say rounder, but more curved? The newer chain seems diamond cut but clearly it is not, but very similar...


----------



## Brennamom

Phish Lala said:


> Yes actually, I orginally only got one but my SA sent me that pic of her wrist with all three. So I ended up getting two more and I wear all three everyday, I love it and get so many compliments! I'm on the waitlist for the *pink gold sweet alhambra* and I think that will complete the set really nicely.



Cr@p!  Didn't even think about a bracelet....

Has anyone checked the website for the RG yet?  Cust. Svc. said it would be up today...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494-Photo:-Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-brand-new-Rose-Gold-Jewelry


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494_2


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have some beautiful pieces...
I would vote for a pave bracelet.
Not a fan of the BTF rings.........



G&Smommy said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet. I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring. I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring. If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.
> 
> So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring? The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx. My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term. All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Some RG eye candy..


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Here you go, I posted this a while back. Enjoy


 

Wow I love the combo!  Do you have all three?  You must have a very dainty wrist, because I know the sweets are quite small.  What is your wrist measurement, if I may ask?
This is so crazy of me, but I am so pissed about the price increase, and once that happens, VCA will truly be out of my price range.  Luckily, I don't have any debt on my credit card, except for my VCA necklace and car repairs (ugh!).  
I may not get another piece... we will see.  I LOVE my MOP vintage alhambra necklace... I also do not want to get something simply because of the price increase.  Yet, I did have a few things I wanted to get on my list...


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.f-paper.com/?i841494_2



Thanks!!  Unfortunately, my :censor: work firewall blocks the images...same with any photobucket or other file sharing software....grrr!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some RG eye candy..



Better! Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> This is a tough one but I think I would go with the single magic pave and the MOP between the finger ring .
> Can't wait to see pics


 
Thanks, I'll take two!  I am leaning towards getting both.  I just wish they could tell me when the pave ring will arrive.  I paid for it over a week ago and still no update on whether VCA has it in stock or if it will need to be special ordered.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can relate, Darkangel.
Same situation over here...a few items (not inexpensive) on the long term wish list and the Oct price increase looming in the near distance....GAH!!!!
I will likely just go ahead and get it over with...be done with it, then feel better in a year or two when this stuff is completely unaffordable.
Clearly, several of us will require a twelve step program of some sort...either to VCA or the Purse Forum...or both.



darkangel07760 said:


> Wow I love the combo! Do you have all three? You must have a very dainty wrist, because I know the sweets are quite small. What is your wrist measurement, if I may ask?
> This is so crazy of me, but I am so pissed about the price increase, and once that happens, VCA will truly be out of my price range. Luckily, I don't have any debt on my credit card, except for my VCA necklace and car repairs (ugh!).
> I may not get another piece... we will see. I LOVE my MOP vintage alhambra necklace... I also do not want to get something simply because of the price increase. Yet, I did have a few things I wanted to get on my list...


----------



## BOP

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some RG eye candy..


 

Do you have the prices for these?  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

BOP said:


> Do you have the prices for these?  Thanks for the pics.


I found the pics online. Have an email in to SA about pricing...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I have the single pendant from when it was the breast cancer piece.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I think you should get the ring that makes you happiest. You have already made one compromise this year by not getting the pave pendant. Even though all VCA is beautiful and it is difficult to regret buying any piece, you don't want to build up a backlog of things you really wanted but didn't get!


 
Thanks, Florasun.  I still feel good about my compromise on the pave Magic pendant.  Rather than having just one showstopper piece, I am building a small collection of pieces I can mix amd match.  I know I want a pave Magic ring and I am getting one either way.  I only wish I could try on both pave Magic rings so I would know I am making the right choice.  It's hard to decide without being able to try on the pieces I am interested in.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can relate, Darkangel.
> Same situation over here...a few items (not inexpensive) on the long term wish list and the Oct price increase looming in the near distance....GAH!!!!
> I will likely just go ahead and get it over with...be done with it, then feel better in a year or two when this stuff is completely unaffordable.
> Clearly, several of us will require a twelve step program of some sort...either to VCA or the Purse Forum...or both.


 
oh gosh, if only my SO was as understanding as you guys... 
I guess we all have our priorities!  
Luckily I have shifted my Coach/LV/Hermes issue to jewelry.  I couldn't afford both lol!  Now I am a Vera Bradley girl!


----------



## G&Smommy

sin vergüenza;19873908 said:
			
		

> I would get the two but go with what your heart/gut tells you. Nice choice to be making!


 
Thanks, sin vergüenza!  My gut tells me to get both, but I really wish I could try on the pave Magic BTF ring to know I am making the right choice.

Congrats on your chalcedony pendant!  It is interesting how it changes colors based on what you are wearing.  Almost like having three pendants in one!


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, Florasun.  I still feel good about my compromise on the pave Magic pendant.  Rather than having just one showstopper piece, I am building a small collection of pieces I can mix amd match.  I know I want a pave Magic ring and I am getting one either way.  I only wish I could try on both pave Magic rings so I would know I am making the right choice.  It's hard to decide without being able to try on the pieces I am interested in.


 
I know what you mean.  I am a terrible decision maker....


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have some beautiful pieces...
> I would vote for a pave bracelet.
> Not a fan of the BTF rings.........


 
Thanks, texasgirliegirl.  I love the pave bracelet as well, but it is out of my budget right now with the other pieces I have acquired and I definitely want a pave Magic ring.  I didn't think I would like the BTF rings until I tried one on and I thought it was so unique and different.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I don't know if I would go so far as to say rounder, but more curved? The newer chain seems diamond cut but clearly it is not, but very similar...



Ah, that would explain it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I bought these before the last price increase...


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> I know what you mean. I am a terrible decision maker....


 
Especially with big purchases like this.  I have changed my mind so many times, it is crazy.  I just want to make sure I am making the right choice and that the pieces I choose will be ones I will use for years to come (helps me justify the price, cost per usage).


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I found the pics online. Have an email in to SA about pricing...


 
I noticed that the sweet line came out with a rose gold clover pendant!!!  Is that the one that you are looking for a price to?  I wonder how much it is!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Maybe the newer chain is not so bad after all! The sparkles are lovely!


----------



## BOP

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I found the pics online. Have an email in to SA about pricing...


 
I hope you'll get the pricing for all those pieces in your link. Please keep us posted.  Thanks AiTb.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some RG eye candy..


 
Thanks for the pics!  The RG pieces look really pretty!  Can't wait to see them IRL.


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have the single pendant from when it was the breast cancer piece.



Supposedly there is a Sweet pendant now, that's the one I'm looking at to wear with my butterfly.  Wondering if there was a Sweet bracelet made too...


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I am looking for some advice again - I just picked up my first two pieces - a single motif MOP WG Magic Pendant and a WG MOP vintage 5 motif bracelet.  I have also ordered the 6 motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx and the Magic single motif pave ring.  I am now debating whether I should get the BTF version of the pave ring.  If I stay with the single motif pave ring (which is a special order and may take 4 months), I would also get the white and grey MOP WG BTF ring.
> 
> So, which is better - two rings (one pave Magic and a BTF MOP Magic) or the pave Magic BTF ring?  The only other item I will realistically add this year is a vintage 5-motif bracelet in onyx.  My other wish list items, which include the pave Magic single motif pendant, a pave vintage bracelet, and ear clips, are more long term.  All of my non-VCA jewelry consists of platinum and diamond estate pieces (rings, bracelets, earrings) that I wear almost every day.


 

GET THE BTF RING!!!  omg you have to get the magic pave btf ring.  I just popped over to the VCA website, and omg.  I would be so jealous!!!  
Much prettier than the single motif magic pave.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just stop buying clothes....LOL.
Better hope they are basic enough to pull off with all the great jewelry!
Can you imagine a thread...Gap/Target finds combined with VCA....





darkangel07760 said:


> oh gosh, if only my SO was as understanding as you guys...
> I guess we all have our priorities!
> Luckily I have shifted my Coach/LV/Hermes issue to jewelry. I couldn't afford both lol! Now I am a Vera Bradley girl!


----------



## darkangel07760

Brennamom said:


> Supposedly there is a Sweet pendant now, that's the one I'm looking at to wear with my butterfly.  Wondering if there was a Sweet bracelet made too...


 
Yes there is defintiely a sweet one!!!  so pretty.  LEt me check the website again, not sure if there was one on a bracelet...

Nope... no bracelet... dang.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just stop buying clothes....LOL.
> Better hope they are basic enough to pull off with all the great jewelry!
> Can you imagine a thread...Gap/Target finds combined with VCA....


 
LOL I already do!  I hit up Goodwill and Forever 21!!!    It's all about the bling.  I an currently streamlining my wardrobe to simpler pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The rg is so beautiful. 
Is anybody concerned about feeling limited about combining strands set in yg??
This is my current logic regarding why I can't be tempted by any of the rg.....


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just stop buying clothes....LOL.
> Better hope they are basic enough to pull off with all the great jewelry!
> Can you imagine a thread...*Gap/Target finds combined with VCA*....



That's me, everyday.  Seriously!


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> GET THE BTF RING!!! omg you have to get the magic pave btf ring. I just popped over to the VCA website, and omg. I would be so jealous!!!
> Much prettier than the single motif magic pave.


 
Thanks for the input!  I love both pave Magic rings.  The problem is that neither is in stock so I can't try them on to know I am making the right choice.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> The rg is so beautiful.
> Is anybody concerned about feeling limited about combining strands set in yg??
> This is my current logic regarding why I can't be tempted by any of the rg.....



I'm not.  I find the VCA YG is already on the pink side, so adding a RG doesn't bother me...


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the input!  I love both pave Magic rings.  The problem is that neither is in stock so I can't try them on to know I am making the right choice.


 
I would buy the btf ring because that is a VCA "thing".  Can you get it in to see it?  Where are you located?  Are you looking at these in a NM shop, or at a VCA shop?


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just stop buying clothes....LOL.
> Better hope they are basic enough to pull off with all the great jewelry!
> Can you imagine a thread...Gap/Target finds combined with VCA....


 
I love combining high and low.  I work from home now and have 3-year twins so most of my wardrobe is AT Loft, J. Crew, Banana Republic, and similar brands, but I still carry Chanel bags, wear Chanel flats/sandals, and wear my estate and VCA pieces every day.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Look at maitai's picture book to see great basics. She is French and an amazing dresser (emphasis on Hermes accessories)....
These pieces can be found anywhere and are timeless....
Great inspitation.
This is another reason to keep one's weight in check....save the $ for the VCA rather than having to buy a larger wardrobe, right?
Hey, whatever works....sounding like a true addict.


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> I would buy the btf ring because that is a VCA "thing". Can you get it in to see it? Where are you located? Are you looking at these in a NM shop, or at a VCA shop?


 
I'm buying through NM.  They have said the single pave Magic ring is completely out of stock at all NM stores.  I am not sure on the BTF version, but I know my local store does not have it.  They only have the Magic pave 6-motif necklace and the Magic pave bracelet.  They said the pendant and ring have been out of stock for awhile.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great, just GREAT.
Yet one more item to feel tempted by.........





Brennamom said:


> I'm not. I find the VCA YG is already on the pink side, so adding a RG doesn't bother me...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You just described my wardrobe!!!!




G&Smommy said:


> I love combining high and low. I work from home now and have 3-year twins so most of my wardrobe is AT Loft, J. Crew, Banana Republic, and similar brands, but I still carry Chanel bags, wear Chanel flats/sandals, and wear my estate and VCA pieces every day.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great, just GREAT.
> Yet one more item to feel tempted by.........



Sorry...Queen Enabler, that's my job


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Some of you would make a fortune as VCA sales associates.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Some of you would make a fortune as VCA sales associates.



But none of us would ever be hired...

I used to frequent this little jewelry boutique before my daughter was born.  They had an opening so I asked my SA about it and they said the owners would never hire a client...


----------



## beansbeans

Brennamom said:


> But none of us would ever be hired...
> 
> I used to frequent this little jewelry boutique before my daughter was born. They had an opening so I asked my SA about it and they said the owners would never hire a client...


 
Why?  Conflict of interest?  

Just like good drug dealers are never users hahah


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> Why?  Conflict of interest?
> 
> Just like good drug dealers are never users hahah



Why hire the cash cow and give her a salary/commission/employee discount on what I was buying full retail?  The shortsightedness is that I would probably sell the h*ll out of his stuff 

Funny aside: when my daughter was born, they sent a huge flower arrangement that led DH to ask, "exactly how much DID you spend with these guys??"


----------



## Gojiberry

I have a question. My understanding, from reading all the posts and looking at pictures, is that alhambra collection increases in size from magic to alhambra to sweet.  Correct me if I am wrong.  Do the earstudds from same collection remain the same size as pendants?  For example single pendant from vintage collection, is it the same size as earstudds from vintage collection?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Supposedly there is a Sweet pendant now, that's the one I'm looking at to wear with my butterfly.  Wondering if there was a Sweet bracelet made too...



Sweets in RG


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Supposedly these are sweet ear studs and a RG diamond alhambra ring...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> I have a question. My understanding, from reading all the posts and looking at pictures, is that alhambra collection increases in size from magic to alhambra to sweet.  Correct me if I am wrong.  Do the earstudds from same collection remain the same size as pendants?  For example single pendant from vintage collection, is it the same size as earstudds from vintage collection?


   Ear Studs are mini(smallest), then ear clips, then super ear clips...


----------



## beansbeans

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sweets in RG


 

oooh, thank you for pics!  The sweet in all gold looks lovely!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

BOP said:


> I hope you'll get the pricing for all those pieces in your link. Please keep us posted.  Thanks AiTb.


   Will do!!


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sweets in RG




 (not helping...)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> (not helping...)


I know. Same here. I am banned until next year!  :help:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wouldn't the sweets in the rose gold be beautiful for little girls??




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sweets in RG


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wouldn't the sweets in the rose gold be beautiful for little girls??



Who do you think I blame it on?  "Oh no honey, this is for DD when she gets older..I'm just borrowing it for now."


----------



## sin vergüenza

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ear Studs are mini(smallest), then ear clips, then super ear clips...


 
Right. I, also, don't think any of the earrings are the same size as the necklace/bracelet motifs. The mini's are smaller and then the earclips are bigger.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wouldn't the sweets in the rose gold be beautiful for little girls??



I am trying not to want any of them.......


----------



## sin vergüenza

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wouldn't the sweets in the rose gold be beautiful for little girls??


 
I've thought that already - how adorable this would look on my 10 year old. Then I think that they are waaay too expensive for her at this point in her life...


But Mama can borrow them......


----------



## sin vergüenza

Brennamom said:


> Funny aside: when my daughter was born, they sent a huge flower arrangement that led DH to ask, "exactly how much DID you spend with these guys??"


 
LOL! Smart man. I would have torn the card into little pieces - fast. 

"I don't know who they're from honey."


----------



## Brennamom




----------



## Brennamom

sin vergüenza;19875535 said:
			
		

> LOL! Smart man. I would have torn the card into little pieces - fast.
> 
> "I don't know who they're from honey."



I couldn't move that fast at the time, LOL!


----------



## Phish Lala

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sweets in RG


 
Oh my I am so excited my Boca SA just called to let me know that they are receiving the entire Pink Gold Collection tomorrow.  That means I get my pink gold sweet I had on order! I'm considering making the shipment worthwhile and adding a second piece.  After I posted the bracelet boho necklace pic I realized that I must start collecting now. Should I get YG/WMOP first?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> I couldn't move that fast at the time, LOL!


----------



## kim_mac

i hope they make a rose gold pave diamond alhambra collection - i would get that so fast!!!


----------



## kim_mac

i want to get the rose gold mop alhambra earrings but only if i knew they would eventually produce the pendant and ring too.


----------



## restricter

OMG.  Sweet RG studs?  Birthday next month?  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## neenabengal

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think the newer chain has a more flat link which catches the light. Anyone else notice that?



Yes, I've noticed.  At first,I thought the new chain was a bit disappointing as it seemed smaller.... but it definitely does shine and sparkle like diamonds.  Its lovely


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ear Studs are mini(smallest), then ear clips, then super ear clips...



Thank you for clarification.  I don't really like ear clips. I really love alhambra vintage YG MOP single pendant necklace but I feel that it needs matching earrings.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> Thank you for clarification.  I don't really like ear clips. I really love alhambra vintage YG MOP single pendant necklace but I feel that it needs matching earrings.


The clips have posts. It's like an omega back. You could remove the posts and wear them as clips. I like having both the studs and clips to change the look. I think the smaller earstuds look great paired with the vintage pendant.


----------



## Gojiberry

so here is my dilemma! 
I want my first VCA piece and I absolutely love love vintage alhambra YG turquoise 20 motif necklace BUT it's out of my reach yet 

I was leaning towards vintage alhambra YG MOP single pendant necklace but I am not sure if I can wear it daily as it's large enough for stand alone piece and in that case sweet would be better.  and 2nd: I feel that MOP necklace needs matching earrings.


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The clips have posts. It's like an omega back. You could remove the posts and wear them as clips. I like having both the studs and clips to change the look. I think the smaller earstuds look great paired with the vintage pendant.



Really? so you don't feel like pendant and earrings should be of the same size?  I just feel that earclips are just too big for everyday.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> Really? so you don't feel like pendant and earrings should be of the same size?  I just feel that earclips are just too big for everyday.


No, not at all. I have worn my ear studs with my pendant often. Especially when I am visiting my nephew who likes to pull on jewelry.


----------



## kim_mac

i prefer the regular size over the sweet size in the clover motif.  it doesn't need matching earrings.  you could wear bezel set yg diamond studs or some other yg earrings.  i have the sweet butterfly yg mop pendant because i like the butterfly motif and it's tilting but if i had to get the clover, i would get the regular size.


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> No, not at all. I have worn my ear studs with my pendant often. Especially when I am visiting my nephew who likes to pull on jewelry.



And if you ever wear pendant alone, what earring do you wear if not sweet ones?


----------



## Gojiberry

kim_mac said:


> i prefer the regular size over the sweet size in the clover motif.  it doesn't need matching earrings.  you could wear bezel set yg diamond studs or some other yg earrings.  i have the sweet butterfly yg mop pendant because i like the butterfly motif and it's tilting but if i had to get the clover, i would get the regular size.



I guess I can try to pull it off with my small YG hoops that I wear daily.  My diamonds studs are set in WG so they will not match YG MOP pendant.


----------



## lubird217

Ugh... I've been staying away from this thread for a reason and now I see why!! 

I just got back from London and saw something I hadn't seen before, a YG and diamond Miroir des Eaux. Will post more about it later but it's a beautiful DBTY type necklace with a better, thicker, VCA chain. My ban may have to end.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> And if you ever wear pendant alone, what earring do you wear if not sweet ones?


I alternate. I also love my perlee small hoops. Unfortunately, they only come in RG and WG.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Possible pricing:  5 motif- 3200  10 motif- 6400   20 motif- 12,400.....waiting for confirmation...I have heard that NM will have them next week.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> OMG.  Sweet RG studs?  Birthday next month?  Hmmmmm.....



Go, girlie!  Are you going to FNO at VCA tonight?


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> Go, girlie!  Are you going to FNO at VCA tonight?



I decided to forego it in favor of having my first hot shower at home since the hurricane.  Yes, it's been fixed!  Yay!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Possible pricing:  5 motif- 3200  10 motif- 6400   20 motif- 12,400.....waiting for confirmation...I have heard that NM will have them next week.




what is this for?


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> what is this for?



^ I think it is the pricing for the Rose Gold Alhambra pieces.

I am curious about the rose gold Vintage Alhambra ring with diamond in the center. I am loving how this piece looks in the rg.


----------



## Bethc

I'm lobbying for a RG bracelet, we'll see what the price is and if I can get it before the price increase.  It was pure craziness tonight at VCA, so she couldn't show me them in person.


----------



## Brennamom

Just came from VCA, no one there.  RG is TDF...Sweet is TINY.  My butterfly is bigger...the pendant is $1450 & the sweet bracelet is $1250.  Proportionally, it looks better as a bracelet.   The vintage 5/10/20 were gorgeous!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Brennamom said:


> Just came from VCA, no one there.  RG is TDF...Sweet is TINY.  My butterfly is bigger...the pendant is $1450 & the sweet bracelet is $1250.  Proportionally, it looks better as a bracelet.   The vintage 5/10/20 were gorgeous!




were they rose gold pave or solid gold?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have 10 year old and 6 year old daughters.
They would love the rg but I agree with you.....everything I buy I intend to give to them someday 
The sweets would be fun for you to wear for now...and once your sweet child is old enough, you can give it to her.  She will have memories of seeing you wear it and this will increase the sentimental value




			
				sin vergüenza;19875515 said:
			
		

> I've thought that already - how adorable this would look on my 10 year old. Then I think that they are waaay too expensive for her at this point in her life...
> 
> 
> But Mama can borrow them......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> i hope they make a rose gold pave diamond alhambra collection - i would get that so fast!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!!!!
This is why I had to buy two 10 motif necklaces...because each daughter will "need" one.....
I am just being fair




Brennamom said:


> Who do you think I blame it on? "Oh no honey, this is for DD when she gets older..I'm just borrowing it for now."


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why don't you get the turquoise single motif pendant??
Easier to find and less expensive than a 20 motif.





Gojiberry said:


> so here is my dilemma!
> I want my first VCA piece and I absolutely love love vintage alhambra YG turquoise 20 motif necklace BUT it's out of my reach yet
> 
> I was leaning towards vintage alhambra YG MOP single pendant necklace but I am not sure if I can wear it daily as it's large enough for stand alone piece and in that case sweet would be better. and 2nd: I feel that MOP necklace needs matching earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't feel like the earclips are too large.
The Supers were too large for me...




Gojiberry said:


> Really? so you don't feel like pendant and earrings should be of the same size? I just feel that earclips are just too big for everyday.


----------



## Florasun

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I bought these before the last price increase...



Very nice!! I'll bet you are very happy you got them then vs. now, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Especially with big purchases like this.  I have changed my mind so many times, it is crazy.  I just want to make sure I am making the right choice and that the pieces I choose will be ones I will use for years to come (helps me justify the price, cost per usage).


I know exactly what you mean. I feel like I am obsessing over it - did I make the right decision? Will I regret it? Will my wallet regret it? Can I squeeze in another piece before the price increase???


----------



## lubird217

This was the Miroir des Eaux chain (with a separate Fleurette pendant) that I absolutely fell in love with while in London last week. It was £5600 ($8950 USD) pre September 1st increase. 

I know we're all in a Rose Gold mood and I absolutely love the color myself but I think this may be my next buy and my first non-Alhambra move! I tried to go for a frivole a few years ago but changed my mind for more alhambra. 

I loved this necklace (although it was a bit short at 16") I find it to be a better DBTY - of course I'm biased and think it's the best one on the market. I love the various different sizes of diamonds, their brilliance & delicacy, and of course that amazingly thick chain that beats so many other chains on the market.

Has anyone seen this in the US?


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I feel like I am obsessing over it - did I make the right decision? Will I regret it? Will my wallet regret it? Can I squeeze in another piece before the price increase???


 
I can totally relate!


----------



## darkangel07760

Brennamom said:


> Just came from VCA, no one there.  RG is TDF...Sweet is TINY.  My butterfly is bigger...the pendant is $1450 & the sweet bracelet is $1250.  Proportionally, it looks better as a bracelet.   The vintage 5/10/20 were gorgeous!


 
ooooo thanks for the info!


----------



## sbelle

lubird217 said:


> This was the Miroir des Eaux chain (with a separate Fleurette pendant) that I absolutely fell in love with while in London last week. It was £5600 ($8950 USD) pre September 1st increase.
> 
> I know we're all in a Rose Gold mood and I absolutely love the color myself but I think this may be my next buy and my first non-Alhambra move! I tried to go for a frivole a few years ago but changed my mind for more alhambra.
> 
> I loved this necklace (although it was a bit short at 16") I find it to be a better DBTY - of course I'm biased and think it's the best one on the market. I love the various different sizes of diamonds, their brilliance & delicacy, and of course that amazingly thick chain that beats so many other chains on the market.
> 
> Has anyone seen this in the US?



I have not seen this in NY-- it is incredibly gorgeous!  Thank goodness it is 16" or I would be seriously tempted.  That length makes me feel very claustrophobic!


----------



## sbelle

Remember in late June early July how much activity there was on this thread?  Pages every day!  I figured as soon as the dust settled from all of our purchases that things would die down and it would be a ghost town here.  That hasn't happened!  I hate the fact that another price increase has kept us all going, but love the fact that I get to see so much information, ideas and pictures from other VCA lovers!


Oh a different note, I got a call from my SA yesterday to tell me that VCA now says that I will have my special order white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace around mid-October.  I would be excited if they hadn't already told me that I would receive it mid-July, mid- August, and mid- September.  

The SA told me that I was lucky because the style was being "rested" and VCA told the NM SA not to order it anymore because they wouldn't make it.  I'm not sure I feel so "lucky" since I paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!  Of course I guess the good news I got it at the old price, and it will have gone through 2 prices by the time I get it.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle, I really hope it comes in October, it must be so frustrating!

I got my local jeweller to make a WG almost 6 inch extender. As I have black hair that I wear down you cannot see the extender. So for my WG MOP single allhanbra it can be worn a lot longer and when I wrap my 20 WG turquoise it is not high on my chest, it sits lower which is great. I certainly don't want to have attention on my ageing neck. It only cost $120 so I am very happy with it.

I think if ever I get a 10 motif I could make it longer and it would not feel like it was choking me. Does carnelian come with WG or only MOP and turquoise?


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Remember in late June early July how much activity there was on this thread?  Pages every day!  I figured as soon as the dust settled from all of our purchases that things would die down and it would be a ghost town here.  That hasn't happened!  I hate the fact that another price increase has kept us all going, but love the fact that I get to see so much information, ideas and pictures from other VCA lovers!
> 
> 
> Oh a different note, I got a call from my SA yesterday to tell me that VCA now says that I will have my special order white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace around mid-October.  I would be excited if they hadn't already told me that I would receive it mid-July, mid- August, and mid- September.
> 
> The SA told me that I was lucky because the style was being "rested" and VCA told the NM SA not to order it anymore because they wouldn't make it.  I'm not sure I feel so "lucky" since I paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!  Of course I guess the good news I got it at the old price, and it will have gone through 2 prices by the time I get it.



I can't wait to see this! What earrings are you going to wear with it?
ETA: agree with your first statement too. I used to mostly lurk but it is fun to participate and commiserate with others about the insane price increases.


----------



## thimp

lubird217 said:


> This was the Miroir des Eaux chain (with a separate Fleurette pendant) that I absolutely fell in love with while in London last week. It was £5600 ($8950 USD) pre September 1st increase.
> 
> I know we're all in a Rose Gold mood and I absolutely love the color myself but I think this may be my next buy and my first non-Alhambra move! I tried to go for a frivole a few years ago but changed my mind for more alhambra.
> 
> I loved this necklace (although it was a bit short at 16") I find it to be a better DBTY - of course I'm biased and think it's the best one on the market. I love the various different sizes of diamonds, their brilliance & delicacy, and of course that amazingly thick chain that beats so many other chains on the market.
> 
> Has anyone seen this in the US?



I have not seen this in person, but was thinking it would look nice with my Small Cosmos Pendant. Thank you for sharing the pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I have not seen this in NY-- it is incredibly gorgeous!  Thank goodness it is 16" or I would be seriously tempted.  That length makes me feel very claustrophobic!



You should look at the Tiffany"sprinkles" necklace....long with various sized diamonds sprinkled at random......like DBTY but long and w/ random sized stones and spacing. I love mine.


----------



## swisshera

Okay my earclips are finally back!!
As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.












by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> Okay my earclips are finally back!!
> As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!



Gorgeous! Just the perfect size! So now, do you have both clip and post in the back, or just a post? And how does it feel? TIA!


----------



## Brennamom

Hermesaholic said:


> were they rose gold pave or solid gold?



Solid, no pave...


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I have not seen this in person, but was thinking it would look nice with my Small Cosmos Pendant. Thank you for sharing the pic.



I as thinking the same thing!


----------



## marialc121

swisshera said:


> Okay my earclips are finally back!!
> As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!



Beautiful earrings!  They fit perfectly on you.


----------



## thimp

swisshera said:


> Okay my earclips are finally back!!
> As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!


swisshera-I came back to drool over your pics! Can I tell you how much I'm loving these small Cosmos ear clips?


----------



## Phish Lala

Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!


----------



## marialc121

Phish Lala said:


> Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!




Thanks for sharing!  The sweets are super cute!  I can't wait to see your pieces.


----------



## swisshera

marialc121 said:


> Beautiful earrings!  They fit perfectly on you.



Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.



thimp said:


> Gorgeous! Just the perfect size! So now, do you have both clip and post in the back, or just a post? And how does it feel? TIA!



Yes thimp, it feels like a perfect size without being too crazy. Cosmo now has a post and a clip on the back. They said it should be more secured that way since the earclips are quite heavy. 
A picture should explain it all.






I worn them for 4 hours last night and it didn't hurt. It looks like they adjusted the clips and I didn't feel anything. I had to keep checking my ears last night since it was the first time I wore them with the post. Couldn't help thinking I would just drop one.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Phish Lala said:


> Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!



Thank you for sharing the picture!  What is the white twirly thing?


----------



## vancleef fan

*Swisshera* Congrats on these BEAUTIFUL earrings, they look perfect on you


----------



## Brennamom

Vintage Leather said:


> Thank you for sharing the picture!  What is the white twirly thing?



I think it's a presentation/display piece for the earrings....


----------



## Florasun

swisshera said:


> Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thimp, it feels like a perfect size without being too crazy. Cosmo now has a post and a clip on the back. They said it should be more secured that way since the earclips are quite heavy.
> A picture should explain it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worn them for 4 hours last night and it didn't hurt. It looks like they adjusted the clips and I didn't feel anything. I had to keep checking my ears last night since it was the first time I wore them with the post. Couldn't help thinking I would just drop one.


 
*swisshera* - these are just gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## StephKou

swisshera said:


> Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thimp, it feels like a perfect size without being too crazy. Cosmo now has a post and a clip on the back. They said it should be more secured that way since the earclips are quite heavy.
> A picture should explain it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worn them for 4 hours last night and it didn't hurt. It looks like they adjusted the clips and I didn't feel anything. I had to keep checking my ears last night since it was the first time I wore them with the post. Couldn't help thinking I would just drop one.


amazing!


----------



## marialc121

swisshera said:


> Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.



I believe you because my heart jumped out when I looked at your pics!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Florasun said:


> Very nice!! I'll bet you are very happy you got them then vs. now, LOL!



I was, indeed!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> I believe you because my heart jumped out when I looked at your pics!


  Same here!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> what is this for?


Pricing for some of the RG pieces that just came out...


----------



## kim_mac

swisshera - love love love the cosmos earclips on you!  glad you have them back!  question - are they comfortable if someone wanted to wear them all day, couple times a week?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Brennamom said:


> I think it's a presentation/display piece for the earrings....



Wouldn't it make an amazing ceramic cage ring (a la Loree Rodkin), with rose gold alhambra details?


----------



## sin vergüenza

swisshera said:


> Okay my earclips are finally back!!
> As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!


 
O.M.G. 

These are just *gorgeous* and the perfect size for you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous earrings!!




swisshera said:


> Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thimp, it feels like a perfect size without being too crazy. Cosmo now has a post and a clip on the back. They said it should be more secured that way since the earclips are quite heavy.
> A picture should explain it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worn them for 4 hours last night and it didn't hurt. It looks like they adjusted the clips and I didn't feel anything. I had to keep checking my ears last night since it was the first time I wore them with the post. Couldn't help thinking I would just drop one.


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!


 
GAH!  
I gotta have the pink gold sweet necklace.... Dang!!!!!  How can I do this and not have my SO yell at me? (plotting)


----------



## darkangel07760

lubird217 said:


> This was the Miroir des Eaux chain (with a separate Fleurette pendant) that I absolutely fell in love with while in London last week. It was £5600 ($8950 USD) pre September 1st increase.
> 
> I know we're all in a Rose Gold mood and I absolutely love the color myself but I think this may be my next buy and my first non-Alhambra move! I tried to go for a frivole a few years ago but changed my mind for more alhambra.
> 
> I loved this necklace (although it was a bit short at 16") I find it to be a better DBTY - of course I'm biased and think it's the best one on the market. I love the various different sizes of diamonds, their brilliance & delicacy, and of course that amazingly thick chain that beats so many other chains on the market.
> 
> Has anyone seen this in the US?


 
omg lubird that is SO beautiful.


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> Remember in late June early July how much activity there was on this thread?  Pages every day!  I figured as soon as the dust settled from all of our purchases that things would die down and it would be a ghost town here.  That hasn't happened!  I hate the fact that another price increase has kept us all going, but love the fact that I get to see so much information, ideas and pictures from other VCA lovers!
> 
> 
> Oh a different note, I got a call from my SA yesterday to tell me that VCA now says that I will have my special order white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace around mid-October.  I would be excited if they hadn't already told me that I would receive it mid-July, mid- August, and mid- September.
> 
> The SA told me that I was lucky because the style was being "rested" and VCA told the NM SA not to order it anymore because they wouldn't make it.  I'm not sure I feel so "lucky" since I paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!  Of course I guess the good news I got it at the old price, and it will have gone through 2 prices by the time I get it.


 
I can't wait to see it!  I totally understand your frustration... I am glad that they are honoring the price for you!


----------



## lubird217

sbelle said:


> Remember in late June early July how much activity there was on this thread?  Pages every day!  I figured as soon as the dust settled from all of our purchases that things would die down and it would be a ghost town here.  That hasn't happened!  I hate the fact that another price increase has kept us all going, but love the fact that I get to see so much information, ideas and pictures from other VCA lovers!
> 
> 
> Oh a different note, I got a call from my SA yesterday to tell me that VCA now says that I will have my special order white gold byzantine alhambra long necklace around mid-October.  I would be excited if they hadn't already told me that I would receive it mid-July, mid- August, and mid- September.
> 
> The SA told me that I was lucky because the style was being "rested" and VCA told the NM SA not to order it anymore because they wouldn't make it.  I'm not sure I feel so "lucky" since I paid for this necklace at the beginning of March!  Of course I guess the good news I got it at the old price, and it will have gone through 2 prices by the time I get it.



I agree - I love this thread (which is exactly why I've been trying to stay away!) and I love how everyone's collections and interest are growing. 

I cannot BELIEVE you are still waiting for the white gold byzantine mix up but it must feel good to have it two increases ago - that's something right?


----------



## lubird217

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should look at the Tiffany"sprinkles" necklace....long with various sized diamonds sprinkled at random......like DBTY but long and w/ random sized stones and spacing. I love mine.



I love Tiffanys sprinkles necklaces and have had my eye on them for awhile - it's on my long term jewelry wants list. 

The Tiffany sprinkles has the same asymmetric spread of diamonds and I love the length. I thought I'd go non-brand to save on $, but I hadn't found something I really liked. Now I'm totally sold on this VCA because the chain has a heft and strength that doesn't lend itself to tangle which I find crucial in necklaces. I would really want a 1 or 2 inch extender added. London had a price increase Sept 1 so I guess I've missed that window and I can wait until December when I'll be back again. And maybe I can find out more about VATs and limits and all sorts of questions I have about that.

Ugh, whatever happened to bans and my promise to buy on the secondhand market only!!


----------



## lubird217

swisshera said:


> *Thank you!! my heart almost jumps out when I open the box, like the first very time.
> *
> 
> 
> I love that feeling, I sometimes get all my VCA out side by side and get a huge dumb grin on my face.  "re-enjoy" your beauties!


----------



## newmommy_va

These are so beautiful!!! Love them!!! 



Phish Lala said:


> Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!


----------



## Bethc

I want the RG bracelet, but at this point unless I sell something else, I'm going to have to wait...   

I feel like my 9 year old.... Have I waited long enough, it's been 2 days???


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I alternate. I also love my perlee small hoops. Unfortunately, they only come in RG and WG.



I have seen those earrings, very pretty.  I wish they came in YG.


----------



## Gojiberry

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why don't you get the turquoise single motif pendant??
> Easier to find and less expensive than a 20 motif.



My dream is 20 motif turquoise but if I ever get it then it would be kind of redundant to have same color single motif pendant.  I guess also I want to wear single motif on daily basis and trying to choose the color that will be easy to match with.  I seriously love them all, MOP, omyx, turquoise. Driving myself insane!


----------



## Gojiberry

swisshera said:


> Okay my earclips are finally back!!
> As promised, here are some pictures. I know it isn't a lot but I can't get DH to take good pictures of these cosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, Fashion Night out at Van Cleef was fun! They got a few pieces for people to model and took picture. They took out 2 and 8 motifs frivole ring, frivole earrings, 12 motifts socrates, dragonfly pin with Pink sapphire, a few perlee cuffs, bird of paradise necklace, etc. it was packed!



Beautifull!!!!!!
How much were they, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know if the pink gold MOP earrings will match the LE pink gold and MOP necklace that was done for breast cancer?


----------



## marialc121

Does anyone know if VCA does modification on their pieces locally or in Paris?


----------



## swisshera

Gojiberry said:


> Beautifull!!!!!!
> How much were they, if you don't mind me asking



Sure - it was around $25000 before tax i think. it was a gift but i curiousity looked up the price.



lubird217 said:


> I love that feeling, I sometimes get all my VCA out side by side and get a huge dumb grin on my face.  "re-enjoy" your beauties!



you are right! It might look kind of out of the place when they are alone, but surely look massive when we are out all together and revisit them all. 



marialc121 said:


> I believe you because my heart jumped out when I looked at your pics!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous earrings!!






			
				sin vergüenza;19884409 said:
			
		

> O.M.G.
> These are just *gorgeous* and the perfect size for you!





StephKou said:


> amazing!





Florasun said:


> *swisshera* - these are just gorgeous! congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## Brennamom

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know if the pink gold MOP earrings will match the LE pink gold and MOP necklace that was done for breast cancer?


 
Was BC RG MOP?  I thought it was all RG....


----------



## Gojiberry

swisshera said:


> Sure - it was around $25000 before tax i think. it was a gift but i curiousity looked up the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are women so curious


----------



## Brennamom

Gojiberry;19889782[[quote="swisshera said:


> Sure - it was around $25000 before tax i think. it was a gift but i curiousity looked up the price.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are women so curious*


 
To see if we can dream of owning it or not...I know some might see it as an indelicate or rude question, but this environment is all about information exchange.  It also sets us (me..) up for when I go see something IRL.  The sticker shock is alleviated, if that makes sense....


----------



## HermesFSH

Beautiful pieces everyone!

I'm not trying to scaremonger here, but I just called Van Cleef in Harrods to ask about the updated price for an item, (as the price increase was on 1st Sep in London). I asked when the next increase was likely to be and he said December. Has anyone else heard anything to this effect? (sorry if this has already been posted). I can't keep up!


----------



## thimp

HermesFSH said:


> Beautiful pieces everyone!
> 
> I'm not trying to scaremonger here, but I just called Van Cleef in Harrods to ask about the updated price for an item, (as the price increase was on 1st Sep in London). I asked when the next increase was likely to be and he said December. Has anyone else heard anything to this effect? (sorry if this has already been posted). I can't keep up!



In the US, the next price increase after the October 1st one, is rumored to be Jan. 2012.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

darkangel07760 said:


> GAH!
> I gotta have the pink gold sweet necklace.... Dang!!!!!  How can I do this and not have my SO yell at me? (plotting)



Plan on getting the regular size or the 10 motif. 
Then when you decide to purchase the sweet, it will look like a bargain.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gojiberry said:


> My dream is 20 motif turquoise but if I ever get it then it would be kind of redundant to have same color single motif pendant.  I guess also I want to wear single motif on daily basis and trying to choose the color that will be easy to match with.  I seriously love them all, MOP, omyx, turquoise. Driving myself insane!



I find the 20 motif more versatile than I imagined. Just rec the mop.
Trying to decide if the tigers eye will be as versatile....and love the yg, too!!
Like you, I love it ALL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> In the US, the next price increase after the October 1st one, is rumored to be Jan. 2012.



I can confirm this.
Additionally, I heard that the increase this time will be 17 percent.
VCA is having price increases every three months.


----------



## tbbbjb

I am enjoying all the eye candy, please keep it coming 

I swore after the last price increase that I was done with VCA, but then I bought a matching vintage Alhambra bracelet at the NM promotional sale and it has been a slippery slope ever since.

BTW, Has anyone received their gift cards from the promotion on the 17th?  Anyone have any experience with how quickly or slowly they arrive?


----------



## Florasun

Brennamom said:


> Gojiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel in this environment  that information is pertinent to the topic, and totally okay to ask - posters can always ignore the question if they feel uncomfortable. I wouldn't ask someone that IRL, except maybe my Mother or BFF.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gojiberry

Those of you that are from NY area, do you know if there is a big difference in taxes between NY and NJ ?


----------



## Gojiberry

texasgirliegirl said:


> I find the 20 motif more versatile than I imagined. Just rec the mop.
> Trying to decide if the tigers eye will be as versatile....and love the yg, too!!
> Like you, I love it ALL




Texasgirl, I found in some old posts that you were planning to get 20 motif yg turquoise.  Did you end up getting it?  

I am between MOP and turquoise one motif pendant and I CANNOT decide!!!!


----------



## Florasun

Gojiberry said:


> Texasgirl, I found in some old posts that you were planning to get 20 motif yg turquoise.  Did you end up getting it?
> 
> I am between MOP and turquoise one motif pendant and I CANNOT decide!!!!


Then you must get both!


----------



## Gojiberry

Florasun said:


> Then you must get both!



you are not helping


----------



## Florasun

*Gojiberry*, I have the MOP vintage necklace and can wear it with almost anything. I think the pendant is the same way, plus you can wear it dressy or casual. I think the turquoise my be more limited as to what you can wear it with.


----------



## Suzie

Gojiberry said:


> My dream is 20 motif turquoise but if I ever get it then it would be kind of redundant to have same color single motif pendant.  I guess also I want to wear single motif on daily basis and trying to choose the color that will be easy to match with.  I seriously love them all, MOP, omyx, turquoise. Driving myself insane!


 
I have the MOP WG one motif necklace and I wear it almost every day and I have the Turquoise 20 motif WG and I wear it for going out to dinner and more special occasions.

The MOP goes with everything and with the Turquoise I have to think more about what I wear as he does not go with everything.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gojiberry

Florasun said:


> *Gojiberry*, I have the MOP vintage necklace and can wear it with almost anything. I think the pendant is the same way, plus you can wear it dressy or casual. I think the turquoise my be more limited as to what you can wear it with.



Thank youuuuu!!!!  That was what I wanted to hear


----------



## Gojiberry

Suzie said:


> I have the MOP WG one motif necklace and I wear it almost every day and I have the Turquoise 20 motif WG and I wear it for going out to dinner and more special occasions.
> 
> The MOP goes with everything and with the Turquoise I have to think more about what I wear as he does not go with everything.
> 
> I hope this helps.



It does help!  Thank you!  I am looking into wearing it daily, so I think MOP will be it.  And one day I will invest into 20 motif turquoise necklace.


----------



## Suzie

^Sounds like the smart way to go. That is exactly what I did, I bought the MOP one first and had it for about 18 months before I got the other one.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> ^Sounds like the smart way to go. That is exactly what I did, I bought the MOP one first and had it for about 18 months before I got the other one.



Me too, unfortunately waiting 18 months now would mean the price would about double... Yikes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gojiberry said:


> Texasgirl, I found in some old posts that you were planning to get 20 motif yg turquoise.  Did you end up getting it?
> 
> I am between MOP and turquoise one motif pendant and I CANNOT decide!!!!



Yes!!!  I purchased the 20 motif in turquoise set in yg and I absolutely love it.
I also purchased two mop (10 motif) necklaces....this way I can wear it long or short.  Next week I will hopefully decide on the tigers eye.  
I am still contemplating the ten motif in yg because I see it as a very versatile, forever piece that will be perfect for layering or as a stand alone.  Ultimately I would love to have another ten motif in yg and the earrings....this is a very slippery slope.
The single mop piece is beautiful and will go with everything.  The turg is nice, but I see it as more casual. Why not save up for the 20 motif for later and get the single mop now? This is what I would do


----------



## mavsun

Phish Lala said:


> Just In!!!! My SA just sent me this pic omg dying. My sweet pink is already packed and shipping with a yellow gold mop bracelet, can't wait to receive it. But now I'm thinking I might need more pink gold! HELP!!!! This stuff should come with a warning label, addiction inevitable!



could you please post action pictures of pink gold pendent when you receive it? I am thinking how small it is. 

also, does anybody know how different the rose gold and pink gold is? 



















/


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Plan on getting the regular size or the 10 motif.
> Then when you decide to purchase the sweet, it will look like a bargain.


 
  I can tell you have done this before!!! omg you make me laugh.  good plan!!!


----------



## Suzie

Are the only 10 motif's that come with WG are MOP and carnelian? Do they have a WG one like they have YG?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> Are the only 10 motif's that come with WG are MOP and carnelian? Do they have a WG one like they have YG?



WG in the vintage line only comes in white mop, pave and turquoise. In modern, it comes in gray mop. Carnelian and onyx are just YG. For now, anyway...let's hope.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Brennamom said:


> Was BC RG MOP?  I thought it was all RG....



They did a Magic MOP with rose gold in (I think) 2009.  The all rose gold came later.


----------



## cchanel8

Wow, great info.  thanks


----------



## cchanel8

if i can have only one necklace, should i buy the vintage Alhambra YG black onyx (which i'm sort of leaning toward) or the white YG MOP?   if anyone have these, please let me know which.  the sale guy was trying to talk me into buying the diamond YG vintage alhambra (big price different though, about several Ks).   I can only buy one, what should i do?  please help


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> In the US, the next price increase after the October 1st one, is rumored to be Jan. 2012.


but the us is still cheaper than europe.

after the october 1st increase it will catch up with europe.

that is why i am thinking about getting another bracelet from either betteridge or london but am worried if it gets caught by customs then i will be paying more than what it is retailing here due to the cost plus tax so i am wondering what to do.

The US people are so lucky thought when I read about these NM gift cards!! the best and only similar thing is Harrods rewards but really not in the same league.

And yes for those in europe - there will constantly 2 price increases - an SA I am close with says that even with price icnreases - sales are still great in London... ALl three boutiques always are full ever time i go in there...


----------



## StephKou

mavsun said:


> could you please post action pictures of pink gold pendent when you receive it? I am thinking how small it is.
> 
> also, does anybody know how different the rose gold and pink gold is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


i got the rose gold and the difference is quite big - the yellow gold is just plain yellow with no undertones but the rosegold is different rather than normal rosegold that i have from other companies like hermes or other brands.  it is rather coppery looking and very flattering -i posted some pics a few pages back if you want to have a look.


----------



## StephKou

Suzie said:


> Are the only 10 motif's that come with WG are MOP and carnelian? Do they have a WG one like they have YG?


carnelian is yg only...


----------



## StephKou

Bethc said:


> Me too, unfortunately waiting 18 months now would mean the price would about double... Yikes!


prices have already double from  three years ago! from last year alone it has gone up 45%!


----------



## StephKou

cchanel8 said:


> if i can have only one necklace, should i buy the vintage Alhambra YG black onyx (which i'm sort of leaning toward) or the white YG MOP?   if anyone have these, please let me know which.  the sale guy was trying to talk me into buying the diamond YG vintage alhambra (big price different though, about several Ks).   I can only buy one, what should i do?  please help


tough choice - depending on skintone - the MOP can get lost and the onyx is more distinct.

I wanted to get MOP thinking it was classic but it just looked insipid on my skin tone and did nothing - but the black popped but then there was something rather severe about it and so I ended up with carnelian.  the funny thing with these stones is that what you want and what looks good on the individual are two different things!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for your replies, I wish they had more WG in the collection!


----------



## neenabengal

Gojiberry said:


> Texasgirl, I found in some old posts that you were planning to get 20 motif yg turquoise.  Did you end up getting it?
> 
> I am between MOP and turquoise one motif pendant and I CANNOT decide!!!!



If you have tried both on, and like both, if I was you I'd get the turquoise. It's a lovely shot of colour to brighten up most neutral outfits and as turquoise is more expensive, it will be increased more than mop with the price increase.
Good luck with your decision. Both are beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Thanks for your replies, I wish they had more WG in the collection!



I keep asking, but not yet.


----------



## Gojiberry

A friend of mine knew that I am addicted to VCA and few month ago bought fake necklace that recently was made into wg and turquoise. Not quiet VCA but looks pretty


----------



## Gojiberry

neenabengal said:


> If you have tried both on, and like both, if I was you I'd get the turquoise. It's a lovely shot of colour to brighten up most neutral outfits and as turquoise is more expensive, it will be increased more than mop with the price increase.
> Good luck with your decision. Both are beautiful!



Yes, I can't even imagine how much the 20 motif turquoise necklace will be in few years.  At that point it will make more sense to buy diamonds 

Neenabengal, which one do you own?


----------



## Hermesaholic

StephKou said:


> tough choice - depending on skintone - the MOP can get lost and the onyx is more distinct.
> 
> I wanted to get MOP thinking it was classic but it just looked insipid on my skin tone and did nothing - but the black popped but then there was something rather severe about it and so I ended up with carnelian.  the funny thing with these stones is that what you want and what looks good on the individual are two different things!



this is SO true!  I always thought WG with white MOP was what I wanted but the white looks terrible on me.


----------



## burberryprncess

Help me with my dilemma.  Selecting and deciding on my next clover is so tough decision.  I only have MOP at this point (a WG and YG) and want to add some colors. Carnelian doesn't look practical for me and will end up being stored in my jewelry case.  Tourquoise doesn't seem to enhance me either.   I've always wanted the 10 motif onyx but settled for 10 motif MOP in yg because the onyx wasn't available during NM's gift card event and SA did a wonderful job convincing me that the 10 motif MOP yg is more year round while onyx is more of a winter.  Anyway, I can't get onyx out of my mind, so I went to Macy's the other day to try on an onyx and yg necklace (non-VCA, non-clover) and it disappeared into my outfit.  I was wearing black, which is my favorite color and tend to wear black about 90% of the time. That onyx yg necklace did nothing for me and all I see was the yg.  Should I just go for the magic onyx single motif necklace instead.  I'm the one who wears an extender with my 10 motif to get the clovers away from the back of my neck.  It seems like between my single motif Magic MOP necklace and 10 motif MOP, I tend to reach for the single motif more so maybe it makes more sense to get the Magic single onyx?  I would love to get the 5 motif onyx bracelet but I'm not careful with my bracelets and bangs into everything.  Also, the length is too long and waiting for adjustments to shorten the bracelet takes forever that doesn't really sit well with my patience.


----------



## burberryprncess

These price increases are making me insane.  They tend to force me to make a fast decision before really thinking it through.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I thought the Magic pendant only came in WG pave, mop and RG mop? 
It comes in Onyx??



burberryprncess said:


> Help me with my dilemma.  Selecting and deciding on my next clover is so tough decision.  I only have MOP at this point (a WG and YG) and want to add some colors. Carnelian doesn't look practical for me and will end up being stored in my jewelry case.  Tourquoise doesn't seem to enhance me either.   I've always wanted the 10 motif onyx but settled for 10 motif MOP in yg because the onyx wasn't available during NM's gift card event and SA did a wonderful job convincing me that the 10 motif MOP yg is more year round while onyx is more of a winter.  Anyway, I can't get onyx out of my mind, so I went to Macy's the other day to try on an onyx and yg necklace (non-VCA, non-clover) and it disappeared into my outfit.  I was wearing black, which is my favorite color and tend to wear black about 90% of the time. That onyx yg necklace did nothing for me and all I see was the yg.  Should I just go for the magic onyx single motif necklace instead.  I'm the one who wears an extender with my 10 motif to get the clovers away from the back of my neck.  It seems like between my single motif Magic MOP necklace and 10 motif MOP, I tend to reach for the single motif more so maybe it makes more sense to get the Magic single onyx?  I would love to get the 5 motif onyx bracelet but I'm not careful with my bracelets and bangs into everything.  Also, the length is too long and waiting for adjustments to shorten the bracelet takes forever that doesn't really sit well with my patience.


----------



## neenabengal

Gojiberry said:


> Yes, I can't even imagine how much the 20 motif turquoise necklace will be in few years.  At that point it will make more sense to buy diamonds
> 
> Neenabengal, which one do you own?



Turquoise vintage single pendant in WG  Love it


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I thought the Magic pendant only came in WG pave, mop and RG mop?
> It comes in Onyx??



One of the Gossip Girls wore a single Magic onyx in yg.  It's in the VCA celebrity section. I haven't really inquire about it yet but seeing Leighton Meester  with it, I assume it is real.


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's Leigton Meester with the single Magic motif necklace.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...r-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-286644-14.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you considered the tigers eye???


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> One of the Gossip Girls wore a single Magic onyx in yg. It's in the VCA celebrity section. I haven't really inquire about it yet but seeing Leighton Meester with it, I assume it is real.


 

I have seen those photos and think hers may be the charm worn as a pendant.  The charms are almost Magic sized.

I also find that I wear pendants the most.  Have you considered the 6-motif Magic necklace?  I am waiting for mine, but I think it will be a nice alternative to the single MOP Magic pendant.  It comes in YG with all white MOP, YG with white and grey MOP and onyx, or WG with white and grey MOP, and chalcedony.  

Since you have ruled out a bracelet, another option would be earrings to match one of your necklaces (ear studs in WG or YG MOP or even the Magic 2-motif earrings in MOP and YG), or a ring.  What do you think you would wear the most?


----------



## Gojiberry

burberryprncess said:


> One of the Gossip Girls wore a single Magic onyx in yg.  It's in the VCA celebrity section. I haven't really inquire about it yet but seeing Leighton Meester  with it, I assume it is real.



here it is


----------



## StephKou

burberryprncess said:


> These price increases are making me insane.  They tend to force me to make a fast decision before really thinking it through.


have you thought about getting the bracelet but wearing it with a very long extender to wear it both as a bracelet and a necklace?  i do that and it really is dual purpose.

i posted a few pictures last week with this usage - you should check it out.

it is really effective with a jacket and worn under a button shirt and you get that effect.

that way you wont feel as guilty.

that is why i find it hard to buy the 10 motif - i would rather just go for the twenty motif but the ten is just so rigid in its use so it is something to think about.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered the tigers eye???



It doesn't go well with my skin color.  It's too yellow.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I have seen those photos and think hers may be the charm worn as a pendant.  The charms are almost Magic sized.
> 
> I also find that I wear pendants the most.  Have you considered the 6-motif Magic necklace?  I am waiting for mine, but I think it will be a nice alternative to the single MOP Magic pendant.  It comes in YG with all white MOP, YG with white and grey MOP and onyx, or WG with white and grey MOP, and chalcedony.
> 
> Since you have ruled out a bracelet, another option would be earrings to match one of your necklaces (ear studs in WG or YG MOP or even the Magic 2-motif earrings in MOP and YG), or a ring.  What do you think you would wear the most?



I tried the 6 motif and it felt a bit heavy and I will probably not wear it too often since it appears more fancy.  

Maybe you're right, Leighton is wearing the pendant, I never thought about it that way.  I'm not sure about the ear clips.

Maybe I'll just get the 10 motif onyx and sit on it for several days to see how practical it is.


----------



## burberryprncess

StephKou said:


> have you thought about getting the bracelet but wearing it with a very long extender to wear it both as a bracelet and a necklace?  i do that and it really is dual purpose.
> 
> i posted a few pictures last week with this usage - you should check it out.
> 
> it is really effective with a jacket and worn under a button shirt and you get that effect.
> 
> that way you wont feel as guilty.
> 
> that is why i find it hard to buy the 10 motif - i would rather just go for the twenty motif but the ten is just so rigid in its use so it is something to think about.




Yes, I saw your picture of your bracelet wore as a necklace with the extender.  Great idea!  My problem is my wrist is too small for the bracelet and I hate the idea of special order or adjustment.  I've been wearing the 10 motif with my 9 inch extender anyway so I don't mind getting another 10 in a onyx but the black in onyx doesn't show up well in my black tops.  Maybe I have to use a shorter extender.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> I tried the 6 motif and it felt a bit heavy and I will probably not wear it too often since it appears more fancy.
> 
> Maybe you're right, Leighton is wearing the pendant, I never thought about it that way. I'm not sure about the ear clips.
> 
> Maybe I'll just get the 10 motif onyx and sit on it for several days to see how practical it is.


 
Trying it on with a number of outfits should help you decide.  Good luck!  I love the look of the onyx with YG.


----------



## burberryprncess

Is it really official that VCA in the U.S will increase prices on October 1st?  My NM SA heard nothing about this from corporate so she thinks it's just a rumor so people will buy now.  I hope it's true so I can buy more time to decide.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Is it really official that VCA in the U.S will increase prices on October 1st? My NM SA heard nothing about this from corporate so she thinks it's just a rumor so people will buy now. I hope it's true so I can buy more time to decide.


 
My NM SA said the same thing - he doubts there will be another increase in October given the amount of the last increase in July.  I told him to let me know so that I can make additional purchases before any increase.


----------



## G&Smommy

I am pretty sure I have decided on the pave Magic single motif ring instead of the BTF version.  I am now trying to decide on a second ring and a bracelet which I will purchase before the increase (if there is one):

1.  Ring - I am debating between the grey and white MOP clover BTF ring in WG or the Frivole YG 2 motif ring.  The MOP clover ring would complement my existing pieces, and the Frivole would be totally different look.  I love the Frivole from the gorgeous modeling pics posted in this thread, but have no other YG jewelry (unless you count the 6-motif Magic necklace) so this may not be a practical purchase.  The MOP clover ring is clearly more practical, but is it clover overload if I wear it with the Magic single motif pendant or the 6-motif Magic necklace and one or two vintage Alhambra bracelets?

2.  I am also considering another vintage bracelet to layer with my WG MOP vintage bracelet.  The choice is between chalcedony WG or onyx YG.  I have not had the chance to try either IRL and think they would give two very different looks.  Pave diamond would be ideal, but is not in the cards right now.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy - there is a pave alhambra bracelet at Anns Fabulous Finds right now. She does lay-away, if that will help.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> G&Smommy - there is a pave alhambra bracelet at Anns Fabulous Finds right now. She does lay-away, if that will help.


 
I saw it, thanks!  Unfortunately, with the other VCA purchases I have made, it is still out of reach right now.


----------



## darkangel07760

Gojiberry said:


> here it is


 
I like that!!!


----------



## ouija board

G&Smommy said:


> My NM SA said the same thing - he doubts there will be another increase in October given the amount of the last increase in July.  I told him to let me know so that I can make additional purchases before any increase.



My NM had a VCA trunk show last week, and the SA that assisted me was told by the rep that there would be another increase in October. I'm hoping that your SA is right and not mine!


----------



## G&Smommy

ouija board said:


> My NM had a VCA trunk show last week, and the SA that assisted me was told by the rep that there would be another increase in October. I'm hoping that your SA is right and not mine!



I hope so too!  It could be that word just hasn't trickled down to NM yet.  It seems most people posting about the increase are getting info from boutique SAd.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel pretty confident that there will be another price increase....and not a small one, unfortunately.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel pretty confident that there will be another price increase....and not a small one, unfortunately.


----------



## Bethc

Yes, my SA @ VCA said October price increase too.   I'm wanting a RG piece and she said to make up my mind soon.


----------



## Francesca1234

Two stores told me there will be 17% increase Oct. 1st. VCA will not even allow NM to give Gift Cards any longer. If they increase in Jan. that will be 70% hike on all jewelry within 7 months.


----------



## Gojiberry

Francesca1234 said:


> Two stores told me there will be 17% increase Oct. 1st. VCA will not even allow NM to give Gift Cards any longer. If they increase in Jan. that will be 70% hike on all jewelry within 7 months.



That's insane! 70% in less than a year!


----------



## dialv

70% in incredible. I know gold went up but please. I just ordered a 5motif turquoise bracelet and after a January increase I am going to have to walk away.


----------



## Florasun

I am still thinking about the pave frivole earclips, but don't know about the availability. Have any of you been wait-listed for the pave frivole? Will VCA honor the current price?


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> I am still thinking about the pave frivole earclips, but don't know about the availability. Have any of you been wait-listed for the pave frivole? Will VCA honor the current price?



Yes, if you order and pay for it in advance.


----------



## mavsun

StephKou said:


> i got the rose gold and the difference is quite big - the yellow gold is just plain yellow with no undertones but the rosegold is different rather than normal rosegold that i have from other companies like hermes or other brands.  it is rather coppery looking and very flattering -i posted some pics a few pages back if you want to have a look.



thanks for your info. your rg look beautiful. 

I know sweet collection came with pink gold too, I wonder how the rose gold is from pink gold.


----------



## Francesca1234

NOt due to the price of gold, due to the price of expansion & new stores. VCA is building 4 new stores in China.  Just opened one in Hong Kong. THey are stupid because all those people are buying on American sites anyway. The jewelry is much cheaper in the USA.


----------



## beansbeans

Florasun said:


> I am still thinking about the pave frivole earclips, but don't know about the availability. Have any of you been wait-listed for the pave frivole? Will VCA honor the current price?



I think Betteridge had it in stock. I'm thinking about getting the small yellow gold frivole clips .


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Yes, if you order and pay for it in advance.


Thanks, thimp! hopefully the wait won't be too long...



beansbeans said:


> I think Betteridge had it in stock. I'm thinking about getting the small yellow gold frivole clips .


beansbeans, thanks for the intel. I am going to buy from my SA at Neiman Marcus - she will have to get them from VCA.
The small yellow gold frivole are gorgeous - I actually prefer them to the WG, and would get those if I could wear gold near my face!


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> Thanks, thimp! hopefully the wait won't be too long...



Does that mean you are going ahead with the pave frivole earrings? I'm so excited for you! They are sooo incredibly pretty!


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Does that mean you are going ahead with the pave frivole earrings? I'm so excited for you! They are sooo incredibly pretty!


doh! you're on to me, LOL! Sadly, I will have to return my last purchase in order to afford the frivole, but I'm thinking I can "re-buy" them later - hopefully before the price gets totally insane.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Aren't they the same thing??




mavsun said:


> thanks for your info. your rg look beautiful.
> 
> I know sweet collection came with pink gold too, I wonder how the rose gold is from pink gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Actually, it is smarter to purchase two 10 motifs if you plan to wear a 20 motif.  Same price, and you have the option of long and short.  The only time this does not make sense is with turquoise because it is very tricky to find two that will perfectly match.



StephKou said:


> have you thought about getting the bracelet but wearing it with a very long extender to wear it both as a bracelet and a necklace? i do that and it really is dual purpose.
> 
> i posted a few pictures last week with this usage - you should check it out.
> 
> it is really effective with a jacket and worn under a button shirt and you get that effect.
> 
> that way you wont feel as guilty.
> 
> that is why i find it hard to buy the 10 motif - i would rather just go for the twenty motif but the ten is just so rigid in its use so it is something to think about.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too!!
Can you only imagine how beautiful grey mother of pearl would be in the vintage collection set in wg?




Suzie said:


> Thanks for your replies, I wish they had more WG in the collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Steph,
Have you considered just plain yg?  It is SO gorgeous and is perfect on it's own and also layered with other pieces.  If you get a 10, it's the sme price as the white MOP...you can always add another 10 motif later if you would like to have a long necklace....  



StephKou said:


> tough choice - depending on skintone - the MOP can get lost and the onyx is more distinct.
> 
> I wanted to get MOP thinking it was classic but it just looked insipid on my skin tone and did nothing - but the black popped but then there was something rather severe about it and so I ended up with carnelian. the funny thing with these stones is that what you want and what looks good on the individual are two different things!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear burberryprncess,

Can you wear green??  One of the Florida shops (Boca?) has a limited edition 10 motif with the malachite and yg.  It is beautiful.





burberryprncess said:


> Help me with my dilemma. Selecting and deciding on my next clover is so tough decision. I only have MOP at this point (a WG and YG) and want to add some colors. Carnelian doesn't look practical for me and will end up being stored in my jewelry case. Tourquoise doesn't seem to enhance me either. I've always wanted the 10 motif onyx but settled for 10 motif MOP in yg because the onyx wasn't available during NM's gift card event and SA did a wonderful job convincing me that the 10 motif MOP yg is more year round while onyx is more of a winter. Anyway, I can't get onyx out of my mind, so I went to Macy's the other day to try on an onyx and yg necklace (non-VCA, non-clover) and it disappeared into my outfit. I was wearing black, which is my favorite color and tend to wear black about 90% of the time. That onyx yg necklace did nothing for me and all I see was the yg. Should I just go for the magic onyx single motif necklace instead. I'm the one who wears an extender with my 10 motif to get the clovers away from the back of my neck. It seems like between my single motif Magic MOP necklace and 10 motif MOP, I tend to reach for the single motif more so maybe it makes more sense to get the Magic single onyx? I would love to get the 5 motif onyx bracelet but I'm not careful with my bracelets and bangs into everything. Also, the length is too long and waiting for adjustments to shorten the bracelet takes forever that doesn't really sit well with my patience.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Another one to consider is chalcedony. Is flatters some skin tones and it comes in wg. Sadly, this is the one color that is very blah on me. On others, it is gorgeous and takes on a bluish tint. It is a true chameleon.


----------



## marialc121

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel pretty confident that there will be another price increase....and not a small one, unfortunately.



My SA at the VCA boutique told me yesterday that they will indeed have a price increase but she didn't tell me exactly when.  Also, it will be a significant percentage as well...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have been told to expect 17 percent.



burberryprncess said:


> Help me with my dilemma.  Selecting and deciding on my next clover is so tough decision.  I only have MOP at this point (a WG and YG) and want to add some colors. Carnelian doesn't look practical for me and will end up being stored in my jewelry case.  Tourquoise doesn't seem to enhance me either.   I've always wanted the 10 motif onyx but settled for 10 motif MOP in yg because the onyx wasn't available during NM's gift card event and SA did a wonderful job convincing me that the 10 motif MOP yg is more year round while onyx is more of a winter.  Anyway, I can't get onyx out of my mind, so I went to Macy's the other day to try on an onyx and yg necklace (non-VCA, non-clover) and it disappeared into my outfit.  I was wearing black, which is my favorite color and tend to wear black about 90% of the time. That onyx yg necklace did nothing for me and all I see was the yg.  Should I just go for the magic onyx single motif necklace instead.  I'm the one who wears an extender with my 10 motif to get the clovers away from the back of my neck.  It seems like between my single motif Magic MOP necklace and 10 motif MOP, I tend to reach for the single motif more so maybe it makes more sense to get the Magic single onyx?  I would love to get the 5 motif onyx bracelet but I'm not careful with my bracelets and bangs into everything.  Also, the length is too long and waiting for adjustments to shorten the bracelet takes forever that doesn't really sit well with my patience.





marialc121 said:


> My SA at the VCA boutique told me yesterday that they will indeed have a price increase but she didn't tell me exactly when.  Also, it will be a significant percentage as well...


----------



## StephKou

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear Steph,
> Have you considered just plain yg?  It is SO gorgeous and is perfect on it's own and also layered with other pieces.  If you get a 10, it's the sme price as the white MOP...you can always add another 10 motif later if you would like to have a long necklace....


Hi TexasGG,

Yes I tried that as well but i find that the gold at VCA is sometimes too yellow on my skintone and jars with my coloring and yet the rose gold is so much smoother.

i wish i could get simple white gold - dont know why they dont do it without having to be pave. part of the reason why i have started to like VCA a lot is bc i live in a big city so i like nice jewellry but i dont want the bling factor during the day.

but that is a great idea about the grey mother of pearl and white gold - i was thinking i wish i could have that combo for a bracelet as the MOP WG and Chalcedony WG are not so suited to me yearround without a tan...  

I have found that Clalcedony are also one of the hardest stones to be consistent.  everytime i see it it can be blue or lavender or silver grey  so for those who are buying it should definitely see it in real life rather than purchase those online.


----------



## StephKou

Bethc said:


> Yes, my SA @ VCA said October price increase too.   I'm wanting a RG piece and she said to make up my mind soon.


just an FYI - i have noticed that in other companies Rose gold is more expensive but in VCA it is the same price - although i dont know how to interpret that...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Then perhaps you should wait for the 10 motif rose gold, then.
I am going to look at the yg again myself this week.  It certainly does "pop" on my skintone but I don't see it as brassy. I loe the TE but like you, I worry about it looking yellow....The rose gold is pretty (online) but I don't think I would ever combine it with my other pieces.
Decisions, decisions......
Perhaps this means that we are both done??





StephKou said:


> Hi TexasGG,
> 
> Yes I tried that as well but i find that the gold at VCA is sometimes too yellow on my skintone and jars with my coloring and yet the rose gold is so much smoother.
> 
> i wish i could get simple white gold - dont know why they dont do it without having to be pave. part of the reason why i have started to like VCA a lot is bc i live in a big city so i like nice jewellry but i dont want the bling factor during the day.
> 
> but that is a great idea about the grey mother of pearl and white gold - i was thinking i wish i could have that combo for a bracelet as the MOP WG and Chalcedony WG are not so suited to me yearround without a tan...
> 
> I have found that Clalcedony are also one of the hardest stones to be consistent. everytime i see it it can be blue or lavender or silver grey so for those who are buying it should definitely see it in real life rather than purchase those online.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You can get this color combination in the Modern alhambra line.
What about the malachite??  Have you seen it on-line?
The green is beautiful and certainly a pop of color.  There is also a lapis version....the blue is beautiful.  Both re limited editions but I think there might be a necklace around somewhere..



StephKou said:


> Hi TexasGG,
> 
> Yes I tried that as well but i find that the gold at VCA is sometimes too yellow on my skintone and jars with my coloring and yet the rose gold is so much smoother.
> 
> i wish i could get simple white gold - dont know why they dont do it without having to be pave. part of the reason why i have started to like VCA a lot is bc i live in a big city so i like nice jewellry but i dont want the bling factor during the day.
> 
> but that is a great idea about the grey mother of pearl and white gold - i was thinking i wish i could have that combo for a bracelet as the MOP WG and Chalcedony WG are not so suited to me yearround without a tan...
> 
> I have found that Clalcedony are also one of the hardest stones to be consistent. everytime i see it it can be blue or lavender or silver grey so for those who are buying it should definitely see it in real life rather than purchase those online.


----------



## Bethc

StephKou said:


> just an FYI - i have noticed that in other companies Rose gold is more expensive but in VCA it is the same price - although i dont know how to interpret that...


 

Actually, for Cartier the YG and RG are the same price and the WG is higher.  VCA is the same for all three colors.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear burberryprncess,
> 
> Can you wear green??  One of the Florida shops (Boca?) has a limited edition 10 motif with the malachite and yg.  It is beautiful.



I wear emeralds.  The only problem with the malachite is it comes with alternative yellow motif, making it too yellow for me, as one poster said, VCA yellow gold is too yellow already.  I need to stop by NM to try on the different colors to which looks better for my skin tone.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have been told to expect 17 percent.


----------



## StephKou

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can get this color combination in the Modern alhambra line.
> What about the malachite??  Have you seen it on-line?
> The green is beautiful and certainly a pop of color.  There is also a lapis version....the blue is beautiful.  Both re limited editions but I think there might be a necklace around somewhere..


thanks for the tip but i already bought the earrings and the bracelet so will have to forgo the 10 motif!! but i am loving the rose gold...

the malachite and lapiz is completely sold out and also the lapis is now a special special order only..... i was warned not to bother so i may have to trawl future auctions...

i am waiting for what they will launch for this year's xmas special...


----------



## Hermesaholic

burberryprncess said:


> I wear emeralds.  The only problem with the malachite is it comes with alternative yellow motif, making it too yellow for me, as one poster said, VCA yellow gold is too yellow already.  I need to stop by NM to try on the different colors to which looks better for my skin tone.




I almost bought the lapis version-love the idea but the yellow is too yellow for me too


----------



## StephKou

Bethc said:


> Actually, for Cartier the YG and RG are the same price and the WG is higher.  VCA is the same for all three colors.


at hermes the rose gold is considerably more expensive...


----------



## burberryprncess

Speaking of all three gold colors, I am convinced yellow color holds its color the best in the long run and less maintenance.  With 18K, it's even better.  I have a rose gold that eventually tarnished.  My white gold jewelry appear less white over the years but haven't gotten to the point where they need replating.


----------



## sbelle

I just got a call from the workshop regarding my two 10 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces.

To refresh your memories.....

I ended up with three 10 motif yg necklaces and decided to see if VCA would combine two of them, so I would end up with one 20 motif and one 10 motif.  My ditzy VCA SA told me "of course, they'll do anything you want", so I sent two to the NYC workshop.

When the pieces arrived at the workshop I was told that-- unlike my ditzy SA said -- they won't just do anything you want and any changes have to be submitted to Paris for approval.  So the request was submitted in June and the wait began.

I finally heard back from the NYC workshop today.  Paris indicated if the request were approved the resulting 20 motif would have 2 serial numbers.  The workshop was confirming that I would be ok with that.

So the workshop said, although it is not a firm "yes" to my request, it seems like a positive indication that they might allow the combination. 

Of course I have dealt with VCA long enough to know that they could easily still come back and say no.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I just got a call from the workshop regarding my two 10 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces.
> 
> To refresh your memories.....
> 
> I ended up with three 10 motif yg necklaces and decided to see if VCA would combine two of them, so I would end up with one 20 motif and one 10 motif.  My ditzy VCA SA told me "of course, they'll do anything you want", so I sent two to the NYC workshop.
> 
> When the pieces arrived at the workshop I was told that-- unlike my ditzy SA said -- they won't just do anything you want and any changes have to be submitted to Paris for approval.  So the request was submitted in June and the wait began.
> 
> I finally heard back from the NYC workshop today.  Paris indicated if the request were approved the resulting 20 motif would have 2 serial numbers.  The workshop was confirming that I would be ok with that.
> 
> So the workshop said, although it is not a firm "yes" to my request, it seems like a positive indication that they might allow the combination.
> 
> Of course I have dealt with VCA long enough to know that they could easily still come back and say no.



UGH!  So sorry that they have to make it so difficult with this and your other necklace, I am amazed you still shop VCA at all.  Luckily, I have had much better experiences with the workshop.  Although, they did mess up lengthening my 10 motifs and added it at the end instead of through-out.  Once I complained (to the _right_ person) I got them there and back within a week and they were walked through the entire process.  SBELLE, PM me if you want the person's contact information, maybe she can help you out because this is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## Francesca1234

To answer burberryprincess. White gold gets a dark cast and tarnishing after awhile because it's dipped in Rhodium.  It cannot be polished out. Unfortunately, it has to be redipped.  I agree the yellow gold hold color best. Although, yellow will also   tarnish in time. But you can buy professional polishes, like red rouge and just polish it to a high finish again yourself.  White gold is a pain.  You can go to Intercept technologies and buy the pouches for your jewelry so they will not tarnish. They also have little strips to prevent tarnish that you put in with your jewelry. It's the company that the museums and the professionals use. And what I use to prevent tarnish on white gold jewelry and you should use it for all jewelry.


----------



## sbelle

Francesca1234 said:


> To answer burberryprincess. White gold gets a dark cast and tarnishing after awhile because it's dipped in Rhodium.  It cannot be polished out. Unfortunately, it has to be redipped.  I agree the yellow gold hold color best. Although, yellow will also   tarnish in time. But you can buy professional polishes, like red rouge and just polish it to a high finish again yourself.  White gold is a pain.  You can go to Intercept technologies and buy the pouches for your jewelry so they will not tarnish. They also have little strips to prevent tarnish that you put in with your jewelry. It's the company that the museums and the professionals use. And what I use to prevent tarnish on white gold jewelry and you should use it for all jewelry.



Great information!! Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hi Steph,

I have heard that the Christmas special will be carnelean....a pendant, I believe.




StephKou said:


> thanks for the tip but i already bought the earrings and the bracelet so will have to forgo the 10 motif!! but i am loving the rose gold...
> 
> the malachite and lapiz is completely sold out and also the lapis is now a special special order only..... i was warned not to bother so i may have to trawl future auctions...
> 
> i am waiting for what they will launch for this year's xmas special...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> I have heard that the Christmas special will be carnelean....a pendant, I believe.


  It will be carnelian with the diamond center as the lapis one was last year. Vintage sized as well. YG.


----------



## Francesca1234

http://www.interceptjewelrycare.com/cat_1-Products.html?promo=1

Here's the website for the pouches to protect your gold/jewelry. it's intercept technolgy or intercept silver and jewelry care...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks ALLinThebag, 
Fortunately I don't feel at all tempted by this pendant.  Goodness knows I need to stay away from VCA for a while.....




ALLinTHEbag said:


> It will be carnelian with the diamond center as the lapis one was last year. Vintage sized as well. YG.


----------



## Phish Lala

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> I have heard that the Christmas special will be carnelean....a pendant, I believe.


 

I think Boca has the Lapis!


----------



## Phish Lala

StephKou said:


> thanks for the tip but i already bought the earrings and the bracelet so will have to forgo the 10 motif!! but i am loving the rose gold...
> 
> the malachite and lapiz is completely sold out and also the lapis is now a special special order only..... i was warned not to bother so i may have to trawl future auctions...
> 
> i am waiting for what they will launch for this year's xmas special...


 

Boca has Lapis I think


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I just got a call from the workshop regarding my two 10 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces.
> 
> To refresh your memories.....
> 
> I ended up with three 10 motif yg necklaces and decided to see if VCA would combine two of them, so I would end up with one 20 motif and one 10 motif.  My ditzy VCA SA told me "of course, they'll do anything you want", so I sent two to the NYC workshop.
> 
> When the pieces arrived at the workshop I was told that-- unlike my ditzy SA said -- they won't just do anything you want and any changes have to be submitted to Paris for approval.  So the request was submitted in June and the wait began.
> 
> I finally heard back from the NYC workshop today.  Paris indicated if the request were approved the resulting 20 motif would have 2 serial numbers.  The workshop was confirming that I would be ok with that.
> 
> So the workshop said, although it is not a firm "yes" to my request, it seems like a positive indication that they might allow the combination.
> 
> Of course I have dealt with VCA long enough to know that they could easily still come back and say no.



Hopefully it will go through as I have been considering doing the same thing with my 2 10's. Hopefully it won't take too much longer. It sucks not having the pieces you can wear now. I've had one of my 10's being fixed since VCA forgot to add links so some sections and it's taking forever. I bought it in May and haven't been able to wear it yet. Sad


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://keehuachee.blogspot.com/2011/08/van-cleef-arpels-new-magic-alhambra.html

I keep looking at these pave pieces....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks ALLinThebag,
> Fortunately I don't feel at all tempted by this pendant.  Goodness knows I need to stay away from VCA for a while.....



I am not tempted either. I too need to stay far, far away....:help:


----------



## Brennamom

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://keehuachee.blogspot.com/2011/08/van-cleef-arpels-new-magic-alhambra.html
> 
> I keep looking at these pave pieces....



Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://keehuachee.blogspot.com/2011/08/van-cleef-arpels-new-magic-alhambra.html
> 
> I keep looking at these pave pieces....


 
Those pieces, along with the vintage Alhambra pave diamond bracelet, and the Perlee diamond clover bangle and ring are my biggest temptations.  I ordered the single pave diamond ring and am still wondering if I should have gotten the BTF version instead.  The problem is, I want them all.  Sigh . . .


----------



## G&Smommy

Brennamom said:


> Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?


 
Beautiful!  Where did you find it?


----------



## Brennamom

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful!  Where did you find it?



http://www.ross-simons.com/products/768002.html

They have some really pretty estate and vintage pieces on occasion..


----------



## G&Smommy

Brennamom said:


> http://www.ross-simons.com/products/768002.html
> 
> They have some really pretty estate and vintage pieces on occasion..


 
Thanks!  I thought I had seen it before.  I look at their estate pieces from time to time and they do have some nice pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Brennamom said:


> Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?
> ross-simons.com/images/768002c.jpg
> s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/RossSimons/768002_160_4W_mqn?fmt=jpeg&qlt=75,0&op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.3,1.1,4,0&rgn=768,768,1152,1232&scl=2.857142857142857



I actually prefer this to the current magic pave pendant.....


----------



## Francesca1234

That pendant is not Van Cleef and the diamonds are I-J. Pretty bad quality, si1.


----------



## Brennamom

Francesca1234 said:


> That pendant is not Van Cleef and the diamonds are I-J. Pretty bad quality, si1.


 
No one said it was.  Harsh.  Not all S1 are bad, depends on their size...


----------



## Bethc

Brennamom said:


> Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?



Very pretty... I love the way this looks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Brennamom said:


> Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?
> ross-simons.com/images/768002c.jpg
> s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/RossSimons/768002_160_4W_mqn?fmt=jpeg&qlt=75,0&op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.3,1.1,4,0&rgn=768,768,1152,1232&scl=2.857142857142857



Absolutely!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

It is always fun seeing different interpretations of the clover. Some information about the origins of the clover found online: 

"*Historical Origins of The Clover Design*

Going back even further than the Van Cleef and Arpels 40 years, the stylized clover shape used by both designer is very similar to Persian poppy designs dating back to the 14th and 15th centuries. Like the appearance of the clover, the poppies were frequently woven into tapestries with four symmetrical sides. The clover design is also somewhat similar to the Christian cross &#8211; a cross with arms of equal lengths.


*Clovers In Myth and Legend*

In ancient times clover was regarded as one of many anti-witch plants, the shrub rosemary was another. Clover is a flowering plant, however most remember clover as children searching in a field of green for the rare four-leaf clover. It was said to be not only protective but to also bring good luck."


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Those pieces, along with the vintage Alhambra pave diamond bracelet, and the Perlee diamond clover bangle and ring are my biggest temptations.  I ordered the single pave diamond ring and am still wondering if I should have gotten the BTF version instead.  The problem is, I want them all.  Sigh . . .



I know....they are just beautiful....


----------



## westiepup

sbelle said:


> I just got a call from the workshop regarding my two 10 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces.
> 
> To refresh your memories.....
> 
> I ended up with three 10 motif yg necklaces and decided to see if VCA would combine two of them, so I would end up with one 20 motif and one 10 motif.  My ditzy VCA SA told me "of course, they'll do anything you want", so I sent two to the NYC workshop.
> 
> When the pieces arrived at the workshop I was told that-- unlike my ditzy SA said -- they won't just do anything you want and any changes have to be submitted to Paris for approval.  So the request was submitted in June and the wait began.
> 
> I finally heard back from the NYC workshop today.  Paris indicated if the request were approved the resulting 20 motif would have 2 serial numbers.  The workshop was confirming that I would be ok with that.
> 
> So the workshop said, although it is not a firm "yes" to my request, it seems like a positive indication that they might allow the combination.
> 
> Of course I have dealt with VCA long enough to know that they could easily still come back and say no.



Excuse me for jumping in, but I'd like to share my experience regarding something similar. I bought my vintage WG MOP necklace in Paris last year and I was looking for a 20-motif but they only had two 10s available.  The SA said they could easily be combined and it would only take a day or two.  I was leaving Paris the next day, so I took the two 10s and the SA even advised me that my local VCA could do the job for me. 

I actually prefer having two 10 motifs, so I did not follow up with VCA back home.

I'm sorry to read that it's taking so long for yours to get done, which is really weird, because the SA in Paris offered to have them combined for me (I didn't even think to ask as a total newbie).


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I just got a call from the workshop regarding my two 10 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklaces.
> 
> To refresh your memories.....
> 
> I ended up with three 10 motif yg necklaces and decided to see if VCA would combine two of them, so I would end up with one 20 motif and one 10 motif.  My ditzy VCA SA told me "of course, they'll do anything you want", so I sent two to the NYC workshop.
> 
> When the pieces arrived at the workshop I was told that-- unlike my ditzy SA said -- they won't just do anything you want and any changes have to be submitted to Paris for approval.  So the request was submitted in June and the wait began.
> 
> I finally heard back from the NYC workshop today.  Paris indicated if the request were approved the resulting 20 motif would have 2 serial numbers.  The workshop was confirming that I would be ok with that.
> 
> So the workshop said, although it is not a firm "yes" to my request, it seems like a positive indication that they might allow the combination.
> 
> Of course I have dealt with VCA long enough to know that they could easily still come back and say no.



*sbelle *- what a pain! this is like waiting for a SO from Hermes.  I hope the Paris answer is yes (and soon!)

I ordered the pave frivole earrings today, but haven't heard back from my SA how long the wait will be. We will be frivole twins some day!


----------



## Florasun

Brennamom said:


> Could you be tempted by a vintage piece from the 90's that I fell upon this morning?



oh yes! easily.


----------



## beansbeans

Florasun said:


> *sbelle *- what a pain! this is like waiting for a SO from Hermes. I hope the Paris answer is yes (and soon!)
> 
> I ordered the pave frivole earrings today, but haven't heard back from my SA how long the wait will be. We will be frivole twins some day!


 

gaaah... I am thiiiis close to ordering the small YG frivole 

BUT, for the same price I can get a pair of nice diamond studs from bluenile (~0.8tcw), which I have been told is a staple in every woman's jewelry wardrobe.  What should I do?  Will diamond prices increase as much and as frequently as the frivole prices?


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> *sbelle *- what a pain! this is like waiting for a SO from Hermes.  I hope the Paris answer is yes (and soon!)
> 
> I ordered the pave frivole earrings today, but haven't heard back from my SA how long the wait will be. We will be frivole twins some day!



I can't wait to see those earrings on you!  Hope your SA gets back to you soon.


----------



## Florasun

beansbeans said:


> gaaah... I am thiiiis close to ordering the small YG frivole
> 
> BUT, for the same price I can get a pair of nice diamond studs from bluenile (~0.8tcw), which I have been told is a staple in every woman's jewelry wardrobe.  What should I do?  Will diamond prices increase as much and as frequently as the frivole prices?



This is just my opinion - you will always be able to find a nice pair of studs for a reasonable price. Because they are a staple you see them everywhere. On the other hand, the yg frivole are a piece of beautiful jewelry from a legendary company - and not commonly seen. If you don't get them now they may be out of reach for you later. I think you should get the frivole now, and wear CZ studs for awhile!


----------



## Florasun

marialc121 said:


> I can't wait to see those earrings on you!  Hope your SA gets back to you soon.



I can't wait to see yours on you, LOL! Also your 20 motif gold necklace!

I loved the gold bracelet - it was painful to let it and the earstuds go. When I returned the earstuds to NM, I jokingly said "goodbye beautiful earstuds", and the SA said, "don't say 'goodbye', say 'a bientot'!" - I would love to have them back some day - then I would have a perfect little VCA collection. Well almost perfect. Whatever happened to the thread idea for the perfect 3 VCA pieces. I think we should start one. Except knowing us, it would go from perfect 3 to perfect 5, to perfect 10...


----------



## sin vergüenza

Florasun said:


> I can't wait to see yours on you, LOL! Also your 20 motif gold necklace!
> 
> I loved the gold bracelet - it was painful to let it and the earstuds go. When I returned the earstuds to NM, I jokingly said "goodbye beautiful earstuds", and the SA said, "don't say 'goodbye', say 'a bientot'!" - I would love to have them back some day - then I would have a perfect little VCA collection. Well almost perfect. Whatever happened to the thread idea for the perfect 3 VCA pieces. I think we should start one. Except knowing us, it would go from perfect 3 to perfect 5, to perfect 10...


 
I *knew* you were going to get those pave Frivoles!  YAY! I think, once you pay your CC bill, you will forget the uncertainty you had and never regret it for a moment. They are forever gorgeous.

I'm losing track... what did you return? Not the turquoise earclips I hope!


----------



## Florasun

sin vergüenza;19911216 said:
			
		

> I *knew* you were going to get those pave Frivoles!  YAY! I think, once you pay your CC bill, you will forget the uncertainty you had and never regret it for a moment. They are forever gorgeous.
> 
> I'm losing track... what did you return? Not the turquoise earclips I hope!



Yes, in order to afford the frivole earclips I had to return the turquoise earclips :shame:. I hope I can buy them back next year.
And I think you're right about the frivole. I have not had second thoughts since I ordered them, like I did with the other two pieces.  
I liked your idea about the perfect 3 VCA pieces - oooh start the thread, start the thread!


----------



## beansbeans

Florasun said:


> This is just my opinion - you will always be able to find a nice pair of studs for a reasonable price. Because they are a staple you see them everywhere. On the other hand, the yg frivole are a piece of beautiful jewelry from a legendary company - and not commonly seen. If you don't get them now they may be out of reach for you later. I think you should get the frivole now, and wear CZ studs for awhile!


 

Oh, this sounds so logical!!!  Thanks!

I can't think straight right now... temptation overpowers reasoning!


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> I can't wait to see yours on you, LOL! Also your 20 motif gold necklace!
> 
> I loved the gold bracelet - it was painful to let it and the earstuds go. When I returned the earstuds to NM, I jokingly said "goodbye beautiful earstuds", and the SA said, "don't say 'goodbye', say 'a bientot'!" - I would love to have them back some day - then I would have a perfect little VCA collection. Well almost perfect. Whatever happened to the thread idea for the perfect 3 VCA pieces. I think we should start one. Except knowing us, it would go from perfect 3 to perfect 5, to perfect 10...



Thank you!  At the moment I'm waiting for my Cosmos and besides from that I only have my newly acquired RG sweet earrings and my small Perlee ring.  I wished I had the 20 motif necklace.  Hehe...  I'm slowly starting to build my collection with VCA but my DF says I'm banned from looking or going near their boutique until after the wedding.  I guess I'll just have to feed my addiction with looking at everyone else's purchases on this forum.


----------



## marialc121

*Florasun*, your SA is right, it's best to say à bientôt because you'll definitely be able to see/purchase them again!


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> This is just my opinion - you will always be able to find a nice pair of studs for a reasonable price. Because they are a staple you see them everywhere. On the other hand, the yg frivole are a piece of beautiful jewelry from a legendary company - and not commonly seen. If you don't get them now they may be out of reach for you later. I think you should get the frivole now, and wear CZ studs for awhile!


 agreed!


----------



## burberryprncess

Pssst.......instead of getting the 10 onyx necklace, should I get another 10 motif MOP so I can connect to my 10 motif MOP?  I hesitated at first because firstly, I still have to wear my extender and the 20 motif will be too long with the extender (just me not being able to wear anything that touches my neck except the chain) and secondly, I can wear double strands.  OR I can get the 10 motif onyx as planned and connect to my 10 motif MOP to wear as a 20 motif necklace.  Would this latter look sound funny because of mismatch.  My SA said anything would work, but what do you really think about wearing 10 MOP and 10 Onyx necklaces together?

On the other hand, I can get two 5 motif onyx bracelets and connect to my 10 motif MOP for more even distribution of the two colors instead of having one side MOP and the other side onyx.  

Or one 5 motif carnelian and one 5 motif onyx.

I'm so confused......


----------



## burberryprncess

Florasun said:


> Yes, in order to afford the frivole earclips I had to return the turquoise earclips :shame:. I hope I can buy them back next year.
> And I think you're right about the frivole. I have not had second thoughts since I ordered them, like I did with the other two pieces.
> I liked your idea about the perfect 3 VCA pieces - oooh start the thread, start the thread!



congratulations on the frivole earclips!  I'm sure you will get your turquoise earclips back.


----------



## Gojiberry

Giltcity has today vintage alhambra single pendants with diamonds!!!!

YG and WG!!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Gojiberry said:


> Giltcity has today vintage alhambra single pendants with diamonds!!!!
> 
> YG and WG!!!!



What is Gilcity?


----------



## Brennamom

Gojiberry said:


> Giltcity has today vintage alhambra single pendants with diamonds!!!!
> 
> YG and WG!!!!



Which one?  I couldn't find it...


----------



## Gojiberry

Brennamom said:


> Which one?  I couldn't find it...



gilt.com


----------



## Brennamom

Gojiberry said:


> gilt.com



Problem with Gilt, is that sometimes one coast sees one thing, the other doesn't.  Those regional sales kill me!  I've even had it between NoCal and SoCal...


----------



## Candice0985

the wg pave is still available....YG is sold out! good prices too!

I wish I could buy, they don't ship to Canadaush:

Once I contacted Gilt to see if they had any plans to ship internationally or within North America. I was told when asked if they ship to Toronto, Canada "we don't have any plans to ship to Europe" I had to email back and correct her. she then said oh yes I forgot Canada was in North America


----------



## Gojiberry

yes, considering that YG is about $6K, the prices are indeed pretty good.  But its preowned. But what can happen to a gold if you wear it :/ The pictures dont show any scratches.



Candice0985 said:


> the wg pave is still available....YG is sold out! good prices too!
> 
> I wish I could buy, they don't ship to Canadaush:
> 
> Once I contacted Gilt to see if they had any plans to ship internationally or within North America. I was told when asked if they ship to Toronto, Canada "we don't have any plans to ship to Europe" I had to email back and correct her. she then said oh yes I forgot Canada was in North America


----------



## Gojiberry

I did not know that sales are different for different coasts...




Brennamom said:


> Problem with Gilt, is that sometimes one coast sees one thing, the other doesn't.  Those regional sales kill me!  I've even had it between NoCal and SoCal...


----------



## Brennamom

Gojiberry said:


> I did not know that sales are different for different coasts...



I didn't either till my Mom called and said did you see X on Gilt?  I went on and couldn't find what she was seeing, so I called CS and they confirmed that sometimes their sales are for a specific region and you can/can't see it based on your membership/location info.


----------



## Gojiberry

Interesting.

Well, they had only two pieces. Vintage pave alhambra pendant in YG and WG.Both around $4,000



Brennamom said:


> I didn't either till my Mom called and said did you see X on Gilt?  I went on and couldn't find what she was seeing, so I called CS and they confirmed that sometimes their sales are for a specific region and you can/can't see it based on your membership/location info.


----------



## Brennamom

Gojiberry said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Well, they had only two pieces. Vintage pave alhambra pendant in YG and WG.Both around $4,000



Thanks Gojiberry!


----------



## sin vergüenza

burberryprncess said:


> Pssst.......instead of getting the 10 onyx necklace, should I get another 10 motif MOP so I can connect to my 10 motif MOP? I hesitated at first because firstly, I still have to wear my extender and the 20 motif will be too long with the extender (just me not being able to wear anything that touches my neck except the chain) and secondly, I can wear double strands. OR I can get the 10 motif onyx as planned and connect to my 10 motif MOP to wear as a 20 motif necklace. Would this latter look sound funny because of mismatch. My SA said anything would work, but what do you really think about wearing 10 MOP and 10 Onyx necklaces together?
> 
> *On the other hand, I can get two 5 motif onyx bracelets and connect to my 10 motif MOP for more even distribution of the two colors instead of having one side MOP and the other side onyx. *
> 
> Or one 5 motif carnelian and one 5 motif onyx.
> 
> I'm so confused......


 
So you mean, extender in the back, onyx on each side and then dipping down to MOP? This sounds really pretty!


----------



## burberryprncess

sin vergüenza;19913105 said:
			
		

> So you mean, extender in the back, onyx on each side and then dipping down to MOP? This sounds really pretty!



Yes, extender in the back and then onyx, MOP, and onyx.  This way the necklace will look more balanced, and I can still wear two bracelets or wear the 2 motif onyx bracelets as a 10 motif necklace alone along with the extender in the back.  

Does the carnelian, MOP, and onyx sound too busy?


----------



## ouija board

I like the idea of white mop with onyx. In fact, I saw on "Selling New York" one of the clients wearing two 10 motifs, one onyx one mop, as a lariat...so just looped in front in a half knot with the ends hanging down. I almost went out and bought two 10 motifs just based on that look; it's just a different and unique way to wear them long.


----------



## burberryprncess

ouija board said:


> I like the idea of white mop with onyx. In fact, I saw on "Selling New York" one of the clients wearing two 10 motifs, one onyx one mop, as a lariat...so *just looped in front in a half knot with the ends hanging down*. I almost went out and bought two 10 motifs just based on that look; it's just a different and unique way to wear them long.



That loop/knot sounds so painful for the motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I recommend another MOP 10 motif...(this is what I did).... 



burberryprncess said:


> Pssst.......instead of getting the 10 onyx necklace, should I get another 10 motif MOP so I can connect to my 10 motif MOP? I hesitated at first because firstly, I still have to wear my extender and the 20 motif will be too long with the extender (just me not being able to wear anything that touches my neck except the chain) and secondly, I can wear double strands. OR I can get the 10 motif onyx as planned and connect to my 10 motif MOP to wear as a 20 motif necklace. Would this latter look sound funny because of mismatch. My SA said anything would work, but what do you really think about wearing 10 MOP and 10 Onyx necklaces together?
> 
> On the other hand, I can get two 5 motif onyx bracelets and connect to my 10 motif MOP for more even distribution of the two colors instead of having one side MOP and the other side onyx.
> 
> Or one 5 motif carnelian and one 5 motif onyx.
> 
> I'm so confused......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Anything goes, I suppose but I would not wear this myself...




burberryprncess said:


> Yes, extender in the back and then onyx, MOP, and onyx. This way the necklace will look more balanced, and I can still wear two bracelets or wear the 2 motif onyx bracelets as a 10 motif necklace alone along with the extender in the back.
> 
> Does the carnelian, MOP, and onyx sound too busy?


----------



## sbelle

Gojiberry said:


> Giltcity has today vintage alhambra single pendants with diamonds!!!!
> 
> YG and WG!!!!




Saw that -- I thought for a brief second, but my good sense kicked in.  I still need to pay off the frivole earrings that I ordered!! 

I did also see that the description said 14 inches with the option to extend to 16 inches.  Too short for me!  Plus non - returnable.  I have trouble buying $4,000 non returnable items.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> I recommend another MOP 10 motif...(this is what I did)....



My problem is I have too many MOPs and want variety.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Brennamom said:


> Problem with Gilt, is that sometimes one coast sees one thing, the other doesn't.  Those regional sales kill me!  I've even had it between NoCal and SoCal...



It's under the "Estate Jewelry" section

They also have a gorgeous pair of diamond and pearl earrings, and some divine Cartier pieces.


----------



## Gojiberry

The yellow gold one is sold out, but they still have white cold pave pendant.

16 in is not enough?



sbelle said:


> Saw that -- I thought for a brief second, but my good sense kicked in.  I still need to pay off the frivole earrings that I ordered!!
> 
> I did also see that the description said 14 inches with the option to extend to 16 inches.  Too short for me!  Plus non - returnable.  I have trouble buying $4,000 non returnable items.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> Saw that -- I thought for a brief second, but my good sense kicked in.  I still need to pay off the frivole earrings that I ordered!!
> 
> I did also see that the description said 14 inches with the option to extend to 16 inches.  Too short for me!  Plus non - returnable.  I have trouble buying $4,000 non returnable items.



It is 14 inches on the first loop and 16 total. I have the WG one at home. Bought mine in Paris last year after I could not find it in the states.


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is 14 inches on the first loop and 16 total. I have the WG one at home. Bought mine in Paris last year after I could not find it in the states.



did not think this one would be hard to find.  I would have difficulty deciding white versus yellow gold.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

It was right after the price increase last year so nobody had one. It was over 4000 euros from my memory but the dollar was almost par with the euro at the time. Imagine that. lol


----------



## Gojiberry

You mean that stores in US were clear of that pendant 
It's very beautiful. I like both white and yellow gold. what do you wear yours with?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> You mean that stores in US were clear of that pendant
> It's very beautiful. I like both white and yellow gold. what do you wear yours with?



I already had the matching pave earrings. I have since added the bracelet too. Love their pave alhambra...


----------



## Gojiberry

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I already had the matching pave earrings. I have since added the bracelet too. Love their pave alhambra...



Have you tried the YG pave?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

No because I prefer diamonds in white metal.


----------



## Gojiberry

I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gojiberry said:


> I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
> Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!



You will love it!!  Classic and just enough sparkle...


----------



## ouija board

burberryprncess said:


> That loop/knot sounds so painful for the motifs.



It was only the chain part between the motifs that was done in the half knot, the motifs weren't touching. I'll have to see if I can find that episode again to look a little closer. It looked really nice on her. Lots of VCA eyecandy on that show!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Gojiberry said:


> I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
> Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!


 
Congrats! I think this sounds even better than turquoise - and I love turquoise! Please post a picture when it comes in.


----------



## sin vergüenza

ouija board said:


> It was only the chain part between the motifs that was done in the half knot, the motifs weren't touching. I'll have to see if I can find that episode again to look a little closer. It looked really nice on her. Lots of VCA eyecandy on that show!


 
That sounds fantastic. I love "Selling New York" ! So much Hermes, VCA *and* Chanel eye candy going on there. Not to mention the drop dead gorgeous homes.


----------



## Brennamom

sin vergüenza;19915391 said:
			
		

> That sounds fantastic. I love "*Selling New York"* ! So much Hermes, VCA *and* Chanel eye candy going on there. Not to mention the drop dead gorgeous homes.



Some of us made it a virtual drinking game...every time we saw H/VCA/etc. 

Good thing it was virtual, some episodes we'd be TANKED!


----------



## I'll take two

Gojiberry said:


> I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
> Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!


Congrats , great choice


----------



## beachy10

sin vergüenza;19915391 said:
			
		

> That sounds fantastic. I love "Selling New York" ! So much Hermes, VCA *and* Chanel eye candy going on there. Not to mention the drop dead gorgeous homes.



Me too. Love that show! I drool at what those ladies are wearing! And all of the Hermes bags... ahhh!


----------



## little mom

ladies..
i'am trying to save money to get my first VCA vintage alhambra bracelet. which one more cheaper to buy VCA vintage alhambra, in asia or in europe (milan)?...i have a friend who will go to milan next month...if the price in europe cheaper than in singapore. i will ask her help to buy the vca in milan.

thank you...


----------



## G&Smommy

Gojiberry said:


> I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
> Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!


 
Congrats!  Post pics when it arrives.


----------



## texasbrooke

I bought that too--the wg pave single pendant. I thought I wanted the yg because I have a lot of yg alahambra I can layer it with and the diamonds do show a lot more on the yg, but my husband loved the wg.  I'm glad I listened to him. As silly as it sounds, it is the perfect everyday necklace and it sparles like crazy!  Even the chain sparkles!


----------



## Florasun

Gojiberry said:


> I bought it!!!!! White gold pave vintage alhambra single pendant necklace.
> Came to this forum with an intention to buy turquoise pendant and look what happened!!!


That is fantastic! I think you will love this one. You will be able to wear it with everything. Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## G&Smommy

I have worn my MOP WG vintage bracelet a couple of times and notice it seems to get a little dirty with ordinary usage - I can see some surface dirt and smudges under light.  Maybe I am being OCD, but I am wondering first, if that is normal or if I am somehow damaging the bracelet, and, second, what is the best way to clean and maintain it?  Is there a particular type of soft cloth that is best to use?  For those of you who have cleaned with water (which my SA said was fine, he even said I could use a soft toothbrush) how do you clean it?  I am so paranoid about chemical damage.  I use lotion at night but it should be fully absorbed by the time I put the bracelet on in the morning and I am not spraying perfume on my wrists anymore so I am really hoping this is normal.  This bracelet and my Magic pendant are my first MOP pieces and I am trying to be so careful with them.  I am probably being overly paranoid/cautious, but I want these pieces to last for years to come.


----------



## Gojiberry

It may sound crazy now but has anyone bought estate jewelry from gilt groupe in the past?


----------



## G&Smommy

Gojiberry said:


> It may sound crazy now but has anyone bought estate jewelry from gilt groupe in the past?


 
I have not purchased jewelry, but I have purchased authentic designer clothing and accessories.  Gilt is a very reputable site.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I have worn my MOP WG vintage bracelet a couple of times and notice it seems to get a little dirty with ordinary usage - I can see some surface dirt and smudges under light.  Maybe I am being OCD, but I am wondering first, if that is normal or if I am somehow damaging the bracelet, and, second, what is the best way to clean and maintain it?  Is there a particular type of soft cloth that is best to use?  For those of you who have cleaned with water (which my SA said was fine, he even said I could use a soft toothbrush) how do you clean it?  I am so paranoid about chemical damage.  I use lotion at night but it should be fully absorbed by the time I put the bracelet on in the morning and I am not spraying perfume on my wrists anymore so I am really hoping this is normal.  This bracelet and my Magic pendant are my first MOP pieces and I am trying to be so careful with them.  I am probably being overly paranoid/cautious, but I want these pieces to last for years to come.




I use a slightly wet micro fine cloth to clean each motif and the chain after each use.  Don't worry too much about it getting dirty while wearing......Live Life!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> I use a slightly wet micro fine cloth to clean each motif and the chain after each use. Don't worry too much about it getting dirty while wearing......Live Life!


 
Thanks!  I am not worried about dirt, I am just paranoid about chemical damage since I don't know what level of exposure it would take to cause the chemical damage.  That is why I want to make sure I clean it properly and don't do anything that could damage the MOP.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I am not worried about dirt, I am just paranoid about chemical damage since I don't know what level of exposure it would take to cause the chemical damage.  That is why I want to make sure I clean it properly and don't do anything that could damage the MOP.



I would think it's like wearing a strand of pearls.  Even pearls come with warnings not to spray perfume near them.   MOP and pearls are tougher than you might think. If they ever get in contact with chemical, rinse them with water right away.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> I would think it's like wearing a strand of pearls. Even pearls come with warnings not to spray perfume near them. MOP and pearls are tougher than you might think. If they ever get in contact with chemical, rinse them with water right away.


 
Thanks!  I used to wear pearl pendants and rings all the time when I was in high school and college without any thought and never had any problems so MOP probably is probably much tougher than I would think


----------



## StephKou

little mom said:


> ladies..
> i'am trying to save money to get my first VCA vintage alhambra bracelet. which one more cheaper to buy VCA vintage alhambra, in asia or in europe (milan)?...i have a friend who will go to milan next month...if the price in europe cheaper than in singapore. i will ask her help to buy the vca in milan.
> 
> thank you...


if you can get back the VAT then europe will be cheaper but without really the same thing but the cheapest right now is the States.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone have the Perlee bangle/cuff with the huge "pearls?"


----------



## sin vergüenza

G&Smommy said:


> I have worn my MOP WG vintage bracelet a couple of times and notice it seems to get a little dirty with ordinary usage - I can see some surface dirt and smudges under light. Maybe I am being OCD, but I am wondering first, if that is normal or if I am somehow damaging the bracelet, and, second, what is the best way to clean and maintain it? Is there a particular type of soft cloth that is best to use? For those of you who have cleaned with water (which my SA said was fine, he even said I could use a soft toothbrush) how do you clean it? I am so paranoid about chemical damage. I use lotion at night but it should be fully absorbed by the time I put the bracelet on in the morning and I am not spraying perfume on my wrists anymore so I am really hoping this is normal. This bracelet and my Magic pendant are my first MOP pieces and I am trying to be so careful with them. I am probably being overly paranoid/cautious, but I want these pieces to last for years to come.


 

I notice the MOP sometimes gets smudges, too. I do as my SA said, mild soap (I use a drop of gentle dish soap on a old soft toothbrush), scrub lightly, then rinse and pat dry. It comes out perfect.


----------



## beansbeans

sin vergüenza;19919697 said:
			
		

> I notice the MOP sometimes gets smudges, too. I do as my SA said, mild soap (I use a drop of gentle dish soap on a old soft toothbrush), scrub lightly, then rinse and pat dry. It comes out perfect.


 

oooh thanks!  Which brand of gentle dish soap?  I've been using the silk cloth from my sunglasses to wipe the MOP but I feel like the residual grime will build up.


----------



## Gojiberry

G&Smommy said:


> I have not purchased jewelry, but I have purchased authentic designer clothing and accessories.  Gilt is a very reputable site.



Thank you. I have purchased form them too and they have outstanding customer service.  Just wanted to hear if anyone ordered designer clothing or jewelry and had any problems with authenticity.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have the Perlee bangle/cuff with the huge "pearls?"


I don't think I have seen that one? In PB last year I saw the script version, the satin cuff and the diamond clovers... I so wanted that one but didn't get it. Now, it's not likely.


----------



## Florasun

I just heard maybe next week for my pave frivole! Yay!!  I am so excited!


----------



## kim_mac

yay, florasun, i'm so excited for you.  please post pics when you get them!!!  they are so feminine and pretty!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Can't wait to see them *Florasun*. They are on my wish list...


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I don't think I have seen that one? In PB last year I saw the script version, the satin cuff and the diamond clovers... I so wanted that one but didn't get it. Now, it's not likely.




the satin with diamond clovers is around 26,000!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> the satin with diamond clovers is around 26,000!!!


The one I saw was shiny like my perlee diamond clover ring. It was 20K in December. 26k now? DEFINITELY not going to land on my wrist any time soon...lol


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The one I saw was shiny like my perlee diamond clover ring. It was 20K in December. 26k now? DEFINITELY not going to land on my wrist any time soon...lol



YEs shiny sorry. I thought it was stunning but it seemed more like 15,000.  I know that sounds odd but I was appalled by the price. (might have been 23,000 I cant remember I was woozy when I heard the price)


----------



## Hermesaholic

Thoughts?  I am looking for wearable.  NO diamonds... Too boring?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> the satin with diamond clovers is around 26,000!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

sin vergüenza;19919697 said:
			
		

> I notice the MOP sometimes gets smudges, too. I do as my SA said, mild soap (I use a drop of gentle dish soap on a old soft toothbrush), scrub lightly, then rinse and pat dry. It comes out perfect.



Thanks!  Good to know that the toothbrush works.  That is what my SA told me to use.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Thoughts?  I am looking for wearable.  NO diamonds... Too boring?


I like it!!


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> I just heard maybe next week for my pave frivole! Yay!!  I am so excited!



Yay!!!  Can't wait to see it!  The countdown begins.  Hehe....


----------



## marialc121

Hermesaholic said:


> Thoughts?  I am looking for wearable.  NO diamonds... Too boring?




I love that one.  It's simple yet very wearable.  I've never seen it in the store but always wanted to.  You should try it on and see how it feels.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Thoughts?  I am looking for wearable.  NO diamonds... Too boring?


Was 10,400 in the catalog from January....wonder what it is now?


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Was 10,400 in the catalog from January....wonder what it is now?



thats nuts!


----------



## beansbeans

Hermesaholic said:


> thats nuts!


 
I like it too!!!  But oy, the price....

The large perlee hoop earrings are $5k+ so I guess this $10k for the perlee cuff makes sense.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beansbeans said:


> I like it too!!!  But oy, the price....
> 
> The large perlee hoop earrings are $5k+ so I guess this $10k for the perlee cuff makes sense.



I tried it on.  solid but not terribly heavy and very simple.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Was 10,400 in the catalog from January....wonder what it is now?



How can they justify such prices?!?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> How can they justify such prices?!?



I "get" it for diamonds (setting, labor etc) and detail and design but a cast bangle?


----------



## marialc121

Hermesaholic said:


> I "get" it for diamonds (setting, labor etc) and detail and design but a cast bangle?



Maybe for the gold?


----------



## Hermesaholic

marialc121 said:


> Maybe for the gold?



its not that heavy!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ I thought the brushed cuff was heavier as far as gold weight. The price is steep for the 'pearl' perlee version. Yikes!


----------



## marialc121

Hermesaholic said:


> its not that heavy!



Haha...I know.  Just wanted to give them some benefit of the doubt.    BTW, I do think that some of the Perlee pieces are quite pricey, but they are so beautiful.  Honestly, the bangle is around $4,500's so I would rather purchase that given those two options.


----------



## Hermesaholic

marialc121 said:


> Haha...I know.  Just wanted to give them some benefit of the doubt.    BTW, I do think that some of the Perlee pieces are quite pricey, but they are so beautiful.  Honestly, the bangle is around $4,500's so I would rather purchase that given those two options.




what bangle?


----------



## marialc121

Hermesaholic said:


> what bangle?



This one.  I really like the detailed edges, but only thing is the VCA engraving.  I suppose I can live with it if I had the chance to get one.


----------



## Hermesaholic

marialc121 said:


> This one.  I really like the detailed edges, but only thing is the VCA engraving.  I suppose I can live with it if I had the chance to get one.



you know i like the bangle but I hate the engraving--tacky!


----------



## marialc121

Hermesaholic said:


> you know i like the bangle but I hate the engraving--tacky!



Yup, that's the only issue...  Isn't it weird though?  They both are bangles but one of them is doubled the price of the other.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi!  I'm almost new to vca but hope to be an addict soon!   I had a question for you lovely ladies.  I want to buy my first vca item. I want a sweet Alhambra necklace.  I read ladies say they have an item on order or that it takes awhile to get their items or talking about a delay.  Is this true?  Is vca some sort of order only?  If I walk into a boutique and buy a sweet Alhambra necklace will I be able to take it with me or do I have to order it and wait months for it?  TIA.  Kinda embarrassed about my silly question...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Hermesahalic,* It's pretty, but I don't think it's anything special.  You have great taste.........you'll find something better suited to you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's pretty but i prefer the new Hermes thin gold CDC bangle......


----------



## Florasun

beansbeans said:


> I like it too!!!  But oy, the price....
> 
> The large perlee hoop earrings are $5k+ so I guess this $10k for the perlee cuff makes sense.



What!? 5k for the hoop earrings? That is nuts.


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> you know i like the bangle but I hate the engraving--tacky!





texasgirliegirl said:


> It's pretty but i prefer the new Hermes thin gold CDC bangle......



agree with both!


----------



## Florasun

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi!  I'm almost new to vca but hope to be an addict soon!   I had a question for you lovely ladies.  I want to buy my first vca item. I want a sweet Alhambra necklace.  I read ladies say they have an item on order or that it takes awhile to get their items or talking about a delay.  Is this true?  Is vca some sort of order only?  If I walk into a boutique and buy a sweet Alhambra necklace will I be able to take it with me or do I have to order it and wait months for it?  TIA.  Kinda embarrassed about my silly question...



I think it depends on what is in stock. I buy my VCA from Neiman Marcus, and in my experience, if it is there I take it home that day. If not, they have to order it and it takes a few weeks.


----------



## marialc121

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi!  I'm almost new to vca but hope to be an addict soon!   I had a question for you lovely ladies.  I want to buy my first vca item. I want a sweet Alhambra necklace.  I read ladies say they have an item on order or that it takes awhile to get their items or talking about a delay.  Is this true?  Is vca some sort of order only?  If I walk into a boutique and buy a sweet Alhambra necklace will I be able to take it with me or do I have to order it and wait months for it?  TIA.  Kinda embarrassed about my silly question...



That is not a silly question at all.  I'm fairly new to VCA myself but have been interested in a few pieces in the past and present.  From my experience, most of the items are stocked at the boutiques unless if it's something that is really special/unique (i.e. - when I was in search of an e-ring, I had to wait to see some of the pieces because they were being transferred from another location).  If they don't have the item that you want at the boutique, they will do a search and locate one to bring in for you to see.  If all else fails, then I think that's when you have to do a special order.  I bought my Perlee ring and sweet rg earrings at the boutique...no waiting at all.  I hope that helps as I'm a beginner myself!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Florasun said:


> I think it depends on what is in stock. I buy my VCA from Neiman Marcus, and in my experience, if it is there I take it home that day. If not, they have to order it and it takes a few weeks.



Thanks for the info!  I didn't even realize NM sold it.  I thought it was boutique only.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

marialc121 said:


> That is not a silly question at all.  I'm fairly new to VCA myself but have been interested in a few pieces in the past and present.  From my experience, most of the items are stocked at the boutiques unless if it's something that is really special/unique (i.e. - when I was in search of an e-ring, I had to wait to see some of the pieces because they were being transferred from another location).  If they don't have the item that you want at the boutique, they will do a search and locate one to bring in for you to see.  If all else fails, then I think that's when you have to do a special order.  I bought my Perlee ring and sweet rg earrings at the boutique...no waiting at all.  I hope that helps as I'm a beginner myself!



Totally get it now!  Thank you a TON!  And you're so sweet, thanks for making me feel better about my silly question.  LOL.  I think it's awesome that they will special order!  Yay I'm so excited! Can't wait to get my necklace!  Or maybe a bracelet... LOL maybe both?


----------



## marialc121

lilmountaingirl said:


> Totally get it now!  Thank you a TON!  And you're so sweet, thanks for making me feel better about my silly question.  LOL.  I think it's awesome that they will special order!  Yay I'm so excited! Can't wait to get my necklace!  Or maybe a bracelet... LOL maybe both?



No problem.  I have lots of questions myself and members on TPF have always been very helpful.    I hope you'll get your necklace and bracelet.  This will definitely be a good time because of the price increase.  Hehe...  I'll be waiting for your reveal!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Hermesahalic,* It's pretty, but I don't think it's anything special.  You have great taste.........you'll find something better suited to you.




thanks! you are so kind.  i was looking for something really low key and 24/7 but its kind of nothing special you are right (and the price is sheer craziness)


----------



## Junkenpo

okay... i'm having a dilemma... i love my sweet bracelets because they are so darn cute and delicate and they look great worn together.  When I heard about the rg sweet clover coming out, i was thrilled because I have the mop butterfly and the carnelian heart and thought this would round out my motifs... but.... as nice as the rg looks paired with carnelian, i'm a little concerned that it's too coppery-pink to do any bigger than a chain and that little border with my skin tone.  

It's too close to my skin color... not enough "pop", ykwim? So now, I'm 2nd guessing my desire for the rg clover, rethinking a turquoise butterfly or mop clover (even though i'm not sure i really want 2 butterflies or 2 mop motifs), and am just generally mopy about my indecision. 

What I really want is a sweet yg clover or a turq/wg or turq/yg clover. humph. 

Do I just sit out the increase for now while I make up my mind?


----------



## StephKou

Hermesaholic said:


> Thoughts?  I am looking for wearable.  NO diamonds... Too boring?


very wearable - not boring at all - if you live in a big city - safety is an issue.  sometimes you want nice jewellry without all the bling you can wear without being afraid of being mugged quite frankly... a classic


----------



## StephKou

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi!  I'm almost new to vca but hope to be an addict soon!   I had a question for you lovely ladies.  I want to buy my first vca item. I want a sweet Alhambra necklace.  I read ladies say they have an item on order or that it takes awhile to get their items or talking about a delay.  Is this true?  Is vca some sort of order only?  If I walk into a boutique and buy a sweet Alhambra necklace will I be able to take it with me or do I have to order it and wait months for it?  TIA.  Kinda embarrassed about my silly question...


depends on stock level of the store you go to - but right now is going to be tough bc everyone will buy up before october price increase!


----------



## StephKou

Junkenpo said:


> okay... i'm having a dilemma... i love my sweet bracelets because they are so darn cute and delicate and they look great worn together.  When I heard about the rg sweet clover coming out, i was thrilled because I have the mop butterfly and the carnelian heart and thought this would round out my motifs... but.... as nice as the rg looks paired with carnelian, i'm a little concerned that it's too coppery-pink to do any bigger than a chain and that little border with my skin tone.
> 
> It's too close to my skin color... not enough "pop", ykwim? So now, I'm 2nd guessing my desire for the rg clover, rethinking a turquoise butterfly or mop clover (even though i'm not sure i really want 2 butterflies or 2 mop motifs), and am just generally mopy about my indecision.
> 
> What I really want is a sweet yg clover or a turq/wg or turq/yg clover. humph.
> 
> Do I just sit out the increase for now while I make up my mind?


lock in a deposit to secure price so you can think on it without feeling rushed - most stores were taking deposits so people could buy after price increase but at preincrease price!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Take your time...
I can't wear the rg, either.
Glad about this since it's one less thing to tempt me...LOL



Junkenpo said:


> okay... i'm having a dilemma... i love my sweet bracelets because they are so darn cute and delicate and they look great worn together. When I heard about the rg sweet clover coming out, i was thrilled because I have the mop butterfly and the carnelian heart and thought this would round out my motifs... but.... as nice as the rg looks paired with carnelian, i'm a little concerned that it's too coppery-pink to do any bigger than a chain and that little border with my skin tone.
> 
> It's too close to my skin color... not enough "pop", ykwim? So now, I'm 2nd guessing my desire for the rg clover, rethinking a turquoise butterfly or mop clover (even though i'm not sure i really want 2 butterflies or 2 mop motifs), and am just generally mopy about my indecision.
> 
> What I really want is a sweet yg clover or a turq/wg or turq/yg clover. humph.
> 
> Do I just sit out the increase for now while I make up my mind?


----------



## Florasun

StephKou said:


> lock in a deposit to secure price so you can think on it without feeling rushed - most stores were taking deposits so people could buy after price increase but at preincrease price!


Is this at a VCA boutique or will Neiman Marcus do it also? I want to try to squeeze in one more small item before the price increase


----------



## ouija board

I have the same problem with rose gold...practically disappears with my skin tone. But if you intend to wear the RG clover with your other Sweets rather than mostly on its own, then I think it would look pretty. Barring that, I'd get the turquoise butterfly...looks cute on it's own as well as stacked with your other Sweets, so long as you don't mind mixing metals.  Good luck!


Junkenpo said:


> okay... i'm having a dilemma... i love my sweet bracelets because they are so darn cute and delicate and they look great worn together.  When I heard about the rg sweet clover coming out, i was thrilled because I have the mop butterfly and the carnelian heart and thought this would round out my motifs... but.... as nice as the rg looks paired with carnelian, i'm a little concerned that it's too coppery-pink to do any bigger than a chain and that little border with my skin tone.
> 
> It's too close to my skin color... not enough "pop", ykwim? So now, I'm 2nd guessing my desire for the rg clover, rethinking a turquoise butterfly or mop clover (even though i'm not sure i really want 2 butterflies or 2 mop motifs), and am just generally mopy about my indecision.
> 
> What I really want is a sweet yg clover or a turq/wg or turq/yg clover. humph.
> 
> Do I just sit out the increase for now while I make up my mind?


----------



## ouija board

Florasun said:


> What!? 5k for the hoop earrings? That is nuts.



 That's crazy! I was thinking about those, but now not so much.

Hermesaholic, that's a crazy price, too, for the Perlee cuff! Plus, I'm not sure if it'd be great wearing it 24/7 since cuffs tend to spin around and sit funny with arm movement...at least on my wrists.  Without the VCA script, the Perlee shiny hinged bangle would be perfect for daily wear if you found the perfect fit. Wonder if you could have them make one without the engraving


----------



## tbbbjb

ouija board said:


> That's crazy! I was thinking about those, but now not so much.
> 
> Hermesaholic, that's a crazy price, too, for the Perlee cuff! Plus, I'm not sure if it'd be great wearing it 24/7 since cuffs tend to spin around and sit funny with arm movement...at least on my wrists.  Without the VCA script, the Perlee shiny hinged bangle would be perfect for daily wear if you found the perfect fit. Wonder if you could have them make one without the engraving



I have asked repeatable (including in Paris) and was told that they will not do it without the engraving nor will they remove the engraving.  I wanted to engrave the names of my children on it.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's pretty but i prefer the new Hermes thin gold CDC bangle......


I loved it in Paris too until I saw the price...gulp..


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I loved it in Paris too until I saw the price...gulp..




the large perlee?  (obscene........$)


----------



## thimp

Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


----------



## Gojiberry

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...



I love it!!!!!!!

  You are not going to be holding your hand to your ear all the time, are you?


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


Oh Thimp, that is beautiful. Are those the small earrings? I may need a BTF ring...if only DH would survive the shock


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Oh Thimp, that is beautiful. Are those the small earrings? I may need a BTF ring...if only DH would survive the shock



Yes, they are the small lotus earrings. My SA sent them to me to have a look. But I do not know if this is just too matchy-matchy. I wonder if it would be possible to find something that would go well with my small cosmos pendant and my lotus ring..


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


 

 H**L NO! 

Being earrings and a ring, they are far away enough from each other. I would not wear any other jewelry with these two, though. They pack enough punch by themselves.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

marialc121 said:


> No problem.  I have lots of questions myself and members on TPF have always been very helpful.    I hope you'll get your necklace and bracelet.  This will definitely be a good time because of the price increase.  Hehe...  I'll be waiting for your reveal!



Unfortunately I think I see myself eating the price increase. Lol like a tasty several hundrd dollar cookie.  It is my first vca and I really want to try things on and make a good decision so I feel I should maybe go to a boutique. Of course I wont be near one until December. I might venture into my local NM and see if they have anything.  So maybe I will commit sooner. .. LOL.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Thimp,* they look great together!  I'm not a big fan of matchy/matchy, but given that they're earrings and a ring, and not exactly alike, they work well together.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> the large perlee?  (obscene........$)


No, the gold CDC's (thin bangles). They were more than a love and not super heavy. Very pretty on the SA that has five on...lol


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> Yes, they are the small lotus earrings. My SA sent them to me to have a look. But I do not know if this is just too matchy-matchy. I wonder if it would be possible to find something that would go well with my small cosmos pendant and my lotus ring..


Thimp - I'm not a fan of matchy/matchy either but these look great together. Would like to see how the Cosmos pendant looks with the Lotus earrings.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> No, the gold CDC's (thin bangles). They were more than a love and not super heavy. Very pretty on the SA that has five on...lol



they are pretty but too narrow for me.  i like chunky or wide or multiple!


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Thimp - I'm not a fan of matchy/matchy either but these look great together. Would like to see how the *Cosmos pendant looks with the Lotus earrings*.



They are a bit wonky together. Perhaps the Socrate earrings with the Lotus ring/Cosmos pendant? I just need to visit the boutique and try all these combos.


----------



## peppers90

I like it *thimp!!*  Don't need much more in terms of accessories though, those look fabulous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> they are pretty but too narrow for me.  i like chunky or wide or multiple!


Oh, most definitely multiples. I love layering...


----------



## Florasun

*thimp* - I think they look gorgeous together! And like gojiberry said, you aren't going to be holding your hand close to your ear - unless you keep holding your hair back so we can admire your earrings - which sounds like something I would probably do...



thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


----------



## mp4

lilmountaingirl said:


> Unfortunately I think I see myself eating the price increase. Lol like a tasty several hundrd dollar cookie.  It is my first vca and I really want to try things on and make a good decision so I feel I should maybe go to a boutique. Of course I wont be near one until December. I might venture into my local NM and see if they have anything.  So maybe I will commit sooner. .. LOL.



Denver doesn't keep any VCA stock....at least not the last time I asked.  I always shop in other cities and buy from Naples...because the girls there are AWESOME!


----------



## mp4

As much as I love the perlee, the prices for this collection have always scared me enough to not think about it too much.  I love the rings and bangles with the diamond clovers, but until I hit the lottery, it's never going to happen!

I'm going to try to avoid the price increase hysteria and be happy with my humble VCA pieces!  I can't wait to see what you all get!!!

*Thimp*, definitely not too matchy matchy!!!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...



It looks gorgeous on you!  I think it goes very well together and not too matchy matchy, however, I feel it may not look too well with the Cosmos given it's more rounded and the Lotus seems a bit sharp looking.  Best thing to do is to try on all the options at the boutique.  I can't think of something on top of my head, but in my opinion, I would wear some nice solitaire studs as the Lotus BTF ring and Cosmos is a statement piece on their worn.


----------



## marialc121

lilmountaingirl said:


> Unfortunately I think I see myself eating the price increase. Lol like a tasty several hundrd dollar cookie.  It is my first vca and I really want to try things on and make a good decision so I feel I should maybe go to a boutique. Of course I wont be near one until December. I might venture into my local NM and see if they have anything.  So maybe I will commit sooner. .. LOL.



You never know...  You may find something during your visit to your local NM.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...



Not too much at all!  Beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

Does anyone have a modeling pic of the vintage pave Alhambra pendant or the modern Alhambra pave pendant?  I am deciding on pre increase purchases and may add a small pave pendant with the two clover MOP BTF ring I am planning on purchasing.

Also, just found out that the single pave Magic ring is estimated for January.


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> I just heard maybe next week for my pave frivole! Yay!!  I am so excited!




YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!

Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......









*hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.


----------



## beansbeans

Purdy!!  Will there be any modelling pics? 



sbelle said:


> YAY! We'll be twins! With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......


----------



## marialc121

sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......



Very beautiful!  I hope to see modeling pics soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Breathtakingly beautiful.




sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to  here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

mp4 said:


> Denver doesn't keep any VCA stock....at least not the last time I asked.  I always shop in other cities and buy from Naples...because the girls there are AWESOME!



I had a feeling they might not!  Thanks for saving me the trip!  I'd probably get there and they'd be closed anyway.  LOL.  There is a place in Vail that carries VCA but do I really want to make the trip just to try to beat the increase?  Ugh.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That store in Vail is amazing.
Wonderful service.






lilmountaingirl said:


> I had a feeling they might not!  Thanks for saving me the trip!  I'd probably get there and they'd be closed anyway.  LOL.  There is a place in Vail that carries VCA but do I really want to make the trip just to try to beat the increase?  Ugh.


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.



Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> YAY! We'll be twins! With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you! This is the picture that started it all.


 
those are gorgeous! congrats! 
Yes Hermesaholic - we blame you, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

lilmountaingirl said:


> I had a feeling they might not! Thanks for saving me the trip! I'd probably get there and they'd be closed anyway. LOL. There is a place in Vail that carries VCA but do I really want to make the trip just to try to beat the increase? Ugh.


 
How long does it take for you to get to Vail? if you can do it in a day I'd say go for it. Do some other fun things while you're there...


----------



## Francesca1234

How much are the frivole earrings in White Gold w/diamonds?


----------



## beansbeans

Francesca1234 said:


> How much are the frivole earrings in White Gold w/diamonds?



$4400 for white gold.  There is a vca price thread in this subforum that's pretty comprehensive.


----------



## beansbeans

Francesca1234 said:


> How much are the frivole earrings in White Gold w/diamonds?



Oh are you asking about the pave frivole? It's $12700.  

$4400 is for the solid wg earrings with a single diamond in the center.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> those are gorgeous! congrats!
> Yes Hermesaholic - we blame you, LOL!




:shame:


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


i think it is a stunning combo and a natural evolution but personally i would only wear this combo to a semi to formal evening but otherwise i do think it is kind of matchy matchy for any other event.  and i have noticed when that happens and i have seen that combo before at a lunch table next to mine and it just seems like they just bought it and had to wear it out and that is just being super picky but otherwise each piece is so beautiful that one can almost concentrate on it better. but also depends where you live - but in europe we dont encourage matchy matchy so much


----------



## StephKou

sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.


sweet flowers...


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Ladies, is this too matchy? I think alone, they look great, but together...


No way are they too matchy, they are fabulous, love the look.  
As someone else pointed out your hand will not be close to your ear much anyway .


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> YAY!  We'll be twins!  With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you!  This is the picture that started it all.


Those earrings are so gorgeous ,congrats.



I paid a deposit to freeze the old price on some earrings but just can't decide which ones to go for  between the frivole,lotus and cosmos as they are all so pretty.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Florasun said:


> How long does it take for you to get to Vail? if you can do it in a day I'd say go for it. Do some other fun things while you're there...



It's only about 100 miles each way. LOL!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> YAY! We'll be twins! With any luck my are going to be here tomorrow!
> 
> Here's a picture taken before they left on their way to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesaholic* -- I blame this one on you! This is the picture that started it all.


 

^^gorgeous...WG pave frivole triplets here!! lol

i love the frivole!!!


----------



## gymangel812

.


----------



## vancleef fan

*Thimp*
I love them together, I'm not a matchy matchy myself but these 2 are STUNNING together and as other ladies said, your hand won't be next to your ears so Yes GO FOR IT


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Does anyone have a modeling pic of the vintage pave Alhambra pendant or the modern Alhambra pave pendant?  I am deciding on pre increase purchases and may add a small pave pendant with the two clover MOP BTF ring I am planning on purchasing.
> 
> Also, just found out that the single pave Magic ring is estimated for January.


I can post one tonight. I bought the WG version in Paris last year.


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> ^^gorgeous...WG pave frivole triplets here!! lol
> 
> i love the frivole!!!





I'll take two said:


> Those earrings are so gorgeous ,congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a deposit to freeze the old price on some earrings but just can't decide which ones to go for  between the frivole,lotus and cosmos as they are all so pretty.





StephKou said:


> sweet flowers...





Florasun said:


> those are gorgeous! congrats!
> 
> Yes Hermesaholic - we blame you, LOL!



Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.  







I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I can post one tonight. I bought the WG version in Paris last year.



Thanks!  Do you think it would make a good every day piece?


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!



They look beautiful  on you! Congrats!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!



Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle,

your earring are gorgeous!   they are the perfect size!   these are not on top of my vca list!  thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## kat99

Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.


Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


----------



## thimp

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


Beautiful! They look perfect on you!


----------



## G&Smommy

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:



Gorgeous!  I love the Perlee bangle.  It's on my ever growing wish list.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!


QUOTE=sbelle;19941208]Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.  






I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## beaumonde

Out of curiosity, how many ounces of gold would you say are used for the 10 or 20 motif Alhambra?  I was just reading some FT stories about speculating on gold prices.....


----------



## marialc121

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!



Very beautiful and they sit so perfectly on your ears!  These are definitely on my list as well!


----------



## marialc121

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:



Gorgeous and it matches you very well!  Btw, I really enjoy reading your blog.


----------



## Francesca1234

I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP.  I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.


----------



## G&Smommy

Francesca1234 said:


> I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP. I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.


 
Thanks, Francesca1234!  Beautiful pictures!

I am considering the WG version, but will need to special order so I won't be able to try on.  I am looking for a nice every day pave pendant.  Right now, I wear my single motif Magic MOP pendant almost every day.  Do you like it for every day?  My only concern is whether it will feel small to me since I am used to the Magic MOP and my other non-VCA pendants are also about the size of the Magic.


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!




Loves!  I spy YG byzantine alhambra necklace too =)


----------



## Francesca1234

Here's an awful photo but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Francesca1234

I cannot upload the photo. It won't work...G&S I PMed you.  However, you can wear both pendants, too.


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks Francesca, but I don't see an attachment


----------



## G&Smommy

Francesca1234 said:


> I cannot upload the photo. It won't work...G&S I PMed you. However, you can wear both pendants, too.


 
Just replied to your PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Florasun

Yay - they're here! and they look fabulous on you!! and I'm drooling over that alhambra necklace that is peeking out in the corner of the photo! I'm surprised you got these so quickly -I thought we were going to have to wait months (but mine aren't here yet, so I'm crossing my fingers that they don't disappear and I get put on a waitlist, LOL!)



sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!


----------



## Florasun

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:



Love your bangle! You have pretty arms - perfect for wearing gorgeous jewelry!


----------



## kat99

marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous and it matches you very well!  Btw, I really enjoy reading your blog.



Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoy reading it! 



thimp said:


> Beautiful! They look perfect on you!



Thank you! 



G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the Perlee bangle.  It's on my ever growing wish list.



Thank you! And yes I highly encourage all to get it - I love mine  



Florasun said:


> Love your bangle! You have pretty arms - perfect for wearing gorgeous jewelry!



Thank you! That is such a sweet compliment


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!


So pretty


----------



## I'll take two

Francesca1234 said:


> I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP.  I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.


Congrats great choices


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


Love this bangle ,so elegant


----------



## sbelle

G&Smommy said:


> They look beautiful  on you! Congrats!





thimp said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!





kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> your earring are gorgeous!   they are the perfect size!   these are not on top of my vca list!  thanks for posting the photo!





kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.





thimp said:


> Beautiful! They look perfect on you!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!





I'll take two said:


> So pretty





marialc121 said:


> Very beautiful and they sit so perfectly on your ears!  These are definitely on my list as well!




Thanks so much everyone!  I have to say I do love these earrings.  I think it was *hermesaholic* who mentioned how they sit up off your ears (instead of laying flat) -- I love that about them.  Although you couldn't tell it in my IPhone picture, they have a beautiful sparkle to them.

I debated whether I should get these because I have the pave vintage alhambra earrings.  I am going to take a comparison picture of them today to show what the two look like side by side.





calisnoopy said:


> Loves!  I spy *YG byzantine alhambra necklace* too =)





Florasun said:


> Yay - they're here! and they look fabulous on you!! and I'm drooling over that* alhambra necklace that is peeking out* in the corner of the photo! I'm surprised you got these so quickly -I thought we were going to have to wait months (but mine aren't here yet, so I'm crossing my fingers that they don't disappear and I get put on a waitlist, LOL!)



Good catch!  I was wearing that necklace yesterday when the earrings were delivered.  In my hurry to get a picture, I forgot to take the necklace off.  I do mix yellow and white gold together, but would never wear these two pieces together.  And I won't have to if VCA ever finishes with my wg byzantine alhambra necklace!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP.  I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.




Stunning!  I love how the diamonds stand out against the yellow gold.


----------



## Gojiberry

Francesca! POst modeling pictures please


----------



## StephKou

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!


Frivole is so much nicer on than just looking on the shelf...Lucky you!


----------



## StephKou

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


that  looks nice - i know i am stirring but imagine those in pairs or three in a row!! OMG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why don't you just have them sent on approval? They ship overnight/insured and it's complimentary.


KQUOTE=lilmountaingirl;19937555]It's only about 100 miles each way. LOL![/QUOTE]


----------



## einseine

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


 
Beautiful!  This is my first time I've seen the modeling pic of this Perlee Bracelet.  I love the Perlee Collection.  Thanks for sharing!  I've been to your blog and very much enjoyed it!


----------



## sin vergüenza

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes. Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged. IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!


 
Those earrings are perfect. Congrats!


----------



## sin vergüenza

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


 
This is such an incredible piece kat! You are* so* lucky to have one. Look how fabulous it is even with a simple t-shirt. I dare not even dream of one of these.


----------



## sbelle

Francesca1234 said:


> I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP.  I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.



The earrings are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

is there any where i can buy used VCA (besides sorting through ebay)?


----------



## Francesca1234

Try www.1stdibs.com for resale VCA pieces.  However, just note if they are not authentic, your credit card may not give you back your  money. I called and asked.  Even if VCA says it's fake, the bank of the store you purchased it from will have an appraisal that states it's real. And their bank often takes their non-vca appraisal as real. Therefore, your credit card cannot refund the money. So if something is fake, you may be stuck.


----------



## beachy10

gymangel812 said:


> is there any where i can buy used VCA (besides sorting through ebay)?



beladora.com sells estate van cleef.


----------



## Florasun

Thanks, beachy! even more beauties to drool over ...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Do you think it would make a good every day piece?



Love it!!!! Definitely an every day piece.


----------



## mp4

kat99 said:


> Everybody's purchases look gorgeous! I am dying over the earrings.
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my perlee bangle:


 
I LOVE this bangle and it looks totally fabulous on you!



Francesca1234 said:


> I have the diamond alhambra pendant and it's beautiful. I like it much better than MOP. I just bought the earrings to go with it. I don't have a modeling photo but I have these photos.


 
Congrats!



sbelle said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I have to say I do love these earrings.
> 
> I debated whether I should get these because I have the pave vintage alhambra earrings. I am going to take a comparison picture of them today to show what the two look like side by side.
> 
> And I won't have to if VCA ever finishes with my wg byzantine alhambra necklace!!


 
Congrats!  I can't wait to see the comparison pic!  So sorry the WG byzantine saga continues..... How frustrating!



lilmountaingirl said:


> It's only about 100 miles each way. LOL!


 
The leaves will be changing soon and the drive isn't that bad!!!!  Go for it!


----------



## misssoph

Hello ladies. I am planning my first VCA purchase soon. I had pretty much decided on a single motif vintage Mother of pearl/yellow gold necklace but I am now worrying that it will look too small. Does anyone have any pictures of anyone wearing the single motif necklace?
Cheers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

misssoph said:


> Hello ladies. I am planning my first VCA purchase soon. I had pretty much decided on a single motif vintage Mother of pearl/yellow gold necklace but I am now worrying that it will look too small. Does anyone have any pictures of anyone wearing the single motif necklace?
> Cheers



There is a thread with modeling shots.
The regular motif is fine.....the sweet can look skimpy by itself. The magic is 
huge...large as a quarter.


----------



## Francesca1234

thanks to everyone for loving my alhambra diamond earrings!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Francesca1234 said:


> thanks to everyone for loving my alhambra diamond earrings!



and they are not often seen!  I dont gravitate toward yellow gold but the yellow gold shows the diamonds off --more so than in white gold!  quite a lovely effect.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> There is a thread with modeling shots.
> The regular motif is fine.....the sweet can look skimpy by itself. The magic is
> huge...large as a quarter.


 
I agree with this!


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> and they are not often seen!  I dont gravitate toward yellow gold but the yellow gold shows the diamonds off --more so than in white gold!  quite a lovely effect.



I agree - these are lovely! I hope you post modeling pics when you get them.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Thanks so much everyone!  I have to say I do love these earrings.  I think it was *hermesaholic* who mentioned how they sit up off your ears (instead of laying flat) -- I love that about them.  *Although you couldn't tell it in my IPhone picture, they have a beautiful sparkle to them.*



I have noticed that these earrings are much prettier IRL than they are in photographs - one of the reasons I had a difficult time making up my mind. Actually, I have only seen the ring at my local Neiman Marcus since they didn't have the earrings. But everytime I held it up to my ear like it was an earring it sparkled like crazy.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I have noticed that these earrings are much prettier IRL than they are in photographs - one of the reasons I had a difficult time making up my mind. Actually, I have only seen the ring at my local Neiman Marcus since they didn't have the earrings. But everytime I held it up to my ear like it was an earring it sparkled like crazy.


 
I agree.  I think the sparkle in VCA pave pieces is unparelled.  I have tried on a lot of jewelry and even the smaller VCA pieces have presence because of the sparkle.  With most other designers, you need a much larger piece for the same impact.


----------



## kat99

StephKou said:


> that  looks nice - i know i am stirring but imagine those in pairs or three in a row!! OMG



I am too! I would love many Perlees to stack, lol  Just a dream though!



einseine said:


> Beautiful!  This is my first time I've seen the modeling pic of this Perlee Bracelet.  I love the Perlee Collection.  Thanks for sharing!  I've been to your blog and very much enjoyed it!



Thank you! I am so glad you like it  




			
				sin vergüenza;19947513 said:
			
		

> This is such an incredible piece kat! You are* so* lucky to have one. Look how fabulous it is even with a simple t-shirt. I dare not even dream of one of these.



Thank you! 



mp4 said:


> I LOVE this bangle and it looks totally fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I can't wait to see the comparison pic!  So sorry the WG byzantine saga continues..... How frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves will be changing soon and the drive isn't that bad!!!!  Go for it!



Thank you!!



I'll take two said:


> Love this bangle ,so elegant




Thank you G! Can't wait to see what goodies you get


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I agree.  I think the sparkle in VCA pave pieces is unparelled.  I have tried on a lot of jewelry and even the smaller VCA pieces have presence because of the sparkle.  With most other designers, you need a much larger piece for the same impact.



I second that!  My SA told me the other day that VCA pieces sparkle so much because they are very selective on their diamonds.  They pick out every single stone even if they are used for pave settings.  I know that she is selling VCA but I believe it because my DF had bought me a necklace from another brand (don't want to name them) and he couldn't tell which side was the diamond side.    However, with the Cosmos, he said that he wouldn't have missed that pendant even if he was in the dark!


----------



## ShyShy

Dear ladies, I will be travelling at the end of the week and have the opportunity to acquire a VCA piece. I have always been attracted to the socrate btf ring but most recently have fallen hard for the frivole pave btf ring (due to all the lovely actions shots here). The other piece that also tugs at my heart strings is the small cosmos pendant. 

We do not have VCA here in Australia but I have tried on the socrate ring and cosmos pendant before during my travels (I loved them both but was not ready to buy and really could not decide with all the lovely rings, earrings and pendants around me). This time I will make sure I am not rushed when I shop in VCA. I am not "in need" of a particular jewelry item (I have other rings and necklaces), but the designs of VCA are just too captivating to ignore.... 

So if you were to get one of these 3 items, which would it be and why? This will be my first VCA piece and hopefully not my last....   At current my head is thinking frivole first choice, socrate second and cosmos third, but who knows what it will be I step into the store?


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> I agree.  I think the sparkle in VCA pave pieces is unparelled.  I have tried on a lot of jewelry and even the smaller VCA pieces have presence because of the sparkle.  With most other designers, you need a much larger piece for the same impact.


I agree with you VCA pave is so beautiful , intoxicating.
That is why it can be so difficult to choose.
Also you see so many wonderful modeling shots here on TPF.

I am now so torn between the Cosmos, Frivole and Lotus that I daren't go to store as I will have to make the decision because I paid a deposit to freeze the price.


----------



## I'll take two

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I will be travelling at the end of the week and have the opportunity to acquire a VCA piece. I have always been attracted to the socrate btf ring but most recently have fallen hard for the frivole pave btf ring (due to all the lovely actions shots here). The other piece that also tugs at my heart strings is the small cosmos pendant.
> 
> We do not have VCA here in Australia but I have tried on the socrate ring and cosmos pendant before during my travels (I loved them both but was not ready to buy and really could not decide with all the lovely rings, earrings and pendants around me). This time I will make sure I am not rushed when I shop in VCA. I am not "in need" of a particular jewelry item (I have other rings and necklaces), but the designs of VCA are just too captivating to ignore....
> 
> So if you were to get one of these 3 items, which would it be and why? This will be my first VCA piece and hopefully not my last....   At current my head is thinking frivole first choice, socrate second and cosmos third, but who knows what it will be I step into the store?


It is so difficult to choose between the VCA pieces.
Hopefully when you spend time in the store again something will just sing to you.
Thats what I am hoping


----------



## ShyShy

I'll take two said:


> I agree with you VCA pave is so beautiful , intoxicating.
> That is why it can be so difficult to choose.
> Also you see so many wonderful modeling shots here on TPF.
> 
> I am now so torn between the Cosmos, Frivole and Lotus that I daren't go to store as I will have to make the decision because I paid a deposit to freeze the price.



I can't wait to see what you decide on! Perhaps some modeling pics for us so we can help you choose?


----------



## ShyShy

I'll take two said:


> It is so difficult to choose between the VCA pieces.
> Hopefully when you spend time in the store again something will just sing to you.
> Thats what I am hoping



Actually I'm a little bit worried that I will go off tangent and start drooling over other pieces that I haven't even thought about.... that's the problem I had the last time. The more I looked the more confused I got and then I had to rush off... but this time I've got DH with me to give me a second opinion (he's usually brutally honest). Let's hope my 2 year old is patient enough to let her mommy make a choice!


----------



## Florasun

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I will be travelling at the end of the week and have the opportunity to acquire a VCA piece. I have always been attracted to the socrate btf ring but most recently have fallen hard for the frivole pave btf ring (due to all the lovely actions shots here). The other piece that also tugs at my heart strings is the small cosmos pendant.
> 
> We do not have VCA here in Australia but I have tried on the socrate ring and cosmos pendant before during my travels (I loved them both but was not ready to buy and really could not decide with all the lovely rings, earrings and pendants around me). This time I will make sure I am not rushed when I shop in VCA. I am not "in need" of a particular jewelry item (I have other rings and necklaces), but the designs of VCA are just too captivating to ignore....
> 
> So if you were to get one of these 3 items, which would it be and why? This will be my first VCA piece and hopefully not my last....   At current my head is thinking frivole first choice, socrate second and cosmos third, but who knows what it will be I step into the store?



I like the Socrate - it is so delicate and pretty. Also, I think if you acquire other diamond pieces the Socrate will "blend" better - if that makes sense.


----------



## tbbbjb

I 2nd the Socrate, but I am biased as I have always *loved* that piece so beautiful and delicate!


----------



## sin vergüenza

I would get the Cosmos pendant of the three - incredible piece. However, I adore the Socrate ring, too - a stunning piece on the hand. For Frivole I prefer the earrings.

If you already have a stunning diamond pendant. I would try on the two rings and see which you love best. If you already have a killer diamond ring - get the pendant!


----------



## marialc121

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I will be travelling at the end of the week and have the opportunity to acquire a VCA piece. I have always been attracted to the socrate btf ring but most recently have fallen hard for the frivole pave btf ring (due to all the lovely actions shots here). The other piece that also tugs at my heart strings is the small cosmos pendant.
> 
> We do not have VCA here in Australia but I have tried on the socrate ring and cosmos pendant before during my travels (I loved them both but was not ready to buy and really could not decide with all the lovely rings, earrings and pendants around me). This time I will make sure I am not rushed when I shop in VCA. I am not "in need" of a particular jewelry item (I have other rings and necklaces), but the designs of VCA are just too captivating to ignore....
> 
> So if you were to get one of these 3 items, which would it be and why? This will be my first VCA piece and hopefully not my last....   At current my head is thinking frivole first choice, socrate second and cosmos third, but who knows what it will be I step into the store?



They are all so beautiful so it's a tough decision.  It depends if you are looking for a ring or pendant at the moment.  Maybe even both and that makes it even harder.    I would say if you are looking to purchase a pendant, definitely, go for the Cosmos!  As for the BTF rings, I really like the Socrate.  It is just gorgeous!  Good luck!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cosmos pendant or perhaps the earrings, since you "have other rings and pendants"...."..


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I will be travelling at the end of the week and have the opportunity to acquire a VCA piece. I have always been attracted to the socrate btf ring but most recently have fallen hard for the frivole pave btf ring (due to all the lovely actions shots here). The other piece that also tugs at my heart strings is the small cosmos pendant.
> 
> We do not have VCA here in Australia but I have tried on the socrate ring and cosmos pendant before during my travels (I loved them both but was not ready to buy and really could not decide with all the lovely rings, earrings and pendants around me). This time I will make sure I am not rushed when I shop in VCA. I am not "in need" of a particular jewelry item (I have other rings and necklaces), but the designs of VCA are just too captivating to ignore....
> 
> So if you were to get one of these 3 items, which would it be and why? This will be my first VCA piece and hopefully not my last....   At current my head is thinking frivole first choice, socrate second and cosmos third, but who knows what it will be I step into the store?



If you love all three choices equally, then I would pick the one that is most expensive, since it will be the one most affected by the price increase.


----------



## thimp

My SA has given me a few new pricing, effective October 1st. 
Small Cosmos Pendant: $23,500
Small Lotus ear clips: $16,200
20 vintage motif neclace, wg, mop: $14,800


----------



## Bethc

that's an increase of 42% just this year for the MOP, 51% in the past 12 months, wow!!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> My SA has given me a few new pricing, effective October 1st.
> Small Cosmos Pendant: $23,500
> Small Lotus ear clips: $16,200
> 20 vintage motif neclace, wg, mop: $14,800



  Wow, that's quite an increase for the Cosmos!  I'm glad I got it now or else it'll be a couple thousand more plus tax!!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> My SA has given me a few new pricing, effective October 1st.
> Small Cosmos Pendant: $23,500
> Small Lotus ear clips: $16,200
> 20 vintage motif neclace, wg, mop: $14,800


Just wondered how much the Lotus earclips are now pre increase?

I was trying to compare US with UK prices and work out percentage increase.

The price of lotus earclips  before sept 1st (date of our latest price increase) was £8,950
which is approx $14,044


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Just wondered how much the Lotus earclips are now pre increase?
> 
> I was trying to compare US with UK prices and work out percentage increase.
> 
> The price of lotus earclips  before sept 1st (date of our latest price increase) was £8,950
> which is approx $14,044



The small lotus ear clips now is $14,000 USD. Have you made your decision on which ear clips?


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> The small lotus ear clips now is $14,000 USD. Have you made your decision on which ear clips?


Thanks for that info .Price increase on those seem to be about 15% which is too much but slightly less of an increase than I was told.
I still can't decide,have seen so many lovely pictures on tpf recently that I keep changing my mind.
Basically I would love them all, but that is not an option :cry:


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for that info .Price increase on those seem to be about 15% which is too much but slightly less of an increase than I was told.
> I still can't decide,have seen so many lovely pictures on tpf recently that I keep changing my mind.
> Basically I would love them all, but that is not an option :cry:


It's so difficult to make a decision, esp. when there are so many lovely pieces. I'm torn between small lotus ear clips, small cosmos ear clips, and small cosmos ring. It's driving me


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> If you love all three choices equally, then I would pick the one that is most expensive, since it will be the one most affected by the price increase.


 

Logical dear thimp!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> It's so difficult to make a decision, esp. when there are so many lovely pieces. I'm torn between small lotus ear clips, small cosmos ear clips, and small cosmos ring. It's driving me


LOL 
I can see your dilemma as you have the Lotus ring and the cosmos pendant  . 

Don't think I can be much help though as I seem to go GaGa when trying to make VCA decisions


----------



## Francesca1234

the double flower frivole ring is stunning. You could get t hat with the matching frivole pave earrings. that would be a lovely set.


----------



## I'll take two

Francesca1234 said:


> the double flower frivole ring is stunning. You could get t hat with the matching frivole pave earrings. that would be a lovely set.


Thanks so much for the suggestion .They are definitely one of the possibilities .
I have been thinking about them ever since I saw Geminigal's action shots.
I keep trying to imagine what they would look like on me in another 10 years time as I am already 47.


----------



## ana87

Hi guys I just bought a VCA necklace on ebay and didnt know VCA does not authenticate unless you pay them 1k. Please help how can I tell what I bought is real? Really appreciate it! thanks!!


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;19961568 said:
			
		

> Logical dear thimp!


----------



## ana87

thimp said:


>


 huh?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ana87 said:


> Hi guys I just bought a VCA necklace on ebay and didnt know VCA does not authenticate unless you pay them 1k. Please help how can I tell what I bought is real? Really appreciate it! thanks!!



Why don't you post photos?
additionally, you can post under the authentication thread.
I am not sure about this, but the impression I get (from one of the bag forums) is that they are reluctant to tell you what to look for because counterfeiters can just use that information.


----------



## Francesca1234

That is an outrageous price!  VCA should be ashamed of themselves. Getting pretty disgusted with all the increases and Price gouging. You can pretend you want to sell it and bring it somewhere where they can evaluate the authenticity.  Perhaps YAFA 47th street. Places like that.


----------



## Francesca1234

does anyone know how many carats of diamonds are in the lotus earrings? The 14K ones.


----------



## birkingirl

Francesca1234 said:


> does anyone know how many carats of diamonds are in the lotus earrings? The 14K ones.


The small lotus are about 1 carat total.


----------



## birkingirl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion .They are definitely one of the possibilities .
> I have been thinking about them ever since I saw Geminigal's action shots.
> I keep trying to imagine what they would look like on me in another 10 years time as I am already 47.


*I'll take two* - I'm struggling with the cosmos earrings and ring and wondering if I will feel comfortable wearing them once I'm on the other side of 50. Still have a few years but wondering if I'll grow out of them.


----------



## Francesca1234

that's odd the frivole are 1.74 carats  $12,700 and the lotus is $14K and only one carat.


----------



## Francesca1234

birkingirl don't  worry about age. Just buy what you love and what looks good on you.  Sometimes what you want looks awful on you, and what you think might be too youthful looks stunning. Anyway, jewelry is there for decoration against the face like makeup, so if you look youthful that's a plus.


----------



## birkingirl

Francesca1234 said:


> that's odd the frivole are 1.74 carats  $12,700 and the lotus is $14K and only one carat.


I just double checked my receipt/certificate and it says 1.00 carat, D/E/F VVS. The frivole are 1.74. Weird but maybe there is an explanation. I have to say that I get lots of compliments on my lotus earrings.


----------



## Gojiberry

My pendant arrived!


----------



## G&Smommy

birkingirl said:


> I just double checked my receipt/certificate and it says 1.00 carat, D/E/F VVS. The frivole are 1.74. Weird but maybe there is an explanation. I have to say that I get lots of compliments on my lotus earrings.


 
Perhaps it is the level of detail in the design?  I believe in one thread there was a comment by *marialc121* that the Magic pave pendant has .5 more carats of diamonds than the Cosmos pendant, but the Cosmos is more expensive.


----------



## G&Smommy

Gojiberry said:


> My pendant arrived!


 
Congrats!  I am considering this is a final pre-increase purchase.  Do you love it?


----------



## Gojiberry

It's gorgeous!!!!  Not sure if I can safely walk in NY on a daily basis.  May end up without my neck


----------



## kim_mac

gojiberry - congrats!  that is very sparkly!


----------



## Florasun

Gojiberry said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!  Not sure if I can safely walk in NY on a daily basis.  May end up without my neck


Wow - that is gorgeous! It has lots of sparkle - me likey!


----------



## Gojiberry

Thank you   I love it!


----------



## marialc121

birkingirl said:


> I just double checked my receipt/certificate and it says 1.00 carat, D/E/F VVS. The frivole are 1.74. Weird but maybe there is an explanation. I have to say that I get lots of compliments on my lotus earrings.



This may be a silly question but I just purchased my Cosmos pendant and I only received a certificate of authenticity.  Since this is my first diamond piece with VCA, how do I know the carat weight, color, and clarity of the diamonds on the pendant?  Thanks!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Perhaps it is the level of detail in the design?  I believe in one thread there was a comment by *marialc121* that the Magic pave pendant has .5 more carats of diamonds than the Cosmos pendant, but the Cosmos is more expensive.



I was thinking that as well.  My SA actually thought the pave Magic had a higher price tag.  It caught her off guard too.  Isn't it strange?


----------



## birkingirl

marialc121 said:


> This may be a silly question but I just purchased my Cosmos pendant and I only received a certificate of authenticity.  Since this is my first diamond piece with VCA, how do I know the carat weight, color, and clarity of the diamonds on the pendant?  Thanks!


*Hi marialc121 *- the boutique should be able to give you a Valuation for Insurance Certificate. It usually takes a while after purchase but it should not be a problem to obtain. It has the full description and price of the piece. It's what you need to send your insurance company to schedule the piece on your valuables policy. I've bought some pieces from the boutique and some form NM and they've all provided the certificate upon request. Hope this helps.


----------



## birkingirl

Gojiberry said:


> My pendant arrived!


Beautiful! Enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pond23

birkingirl said:


> *Hi marialc121 *- the boutique should be able to give you a Valuation for Insurance Certificate. It usually takes a while after purchase but it should not be a problem to obtain. It has the full description and price of the piece. It's what you need to send your insurance company to schedule the piece on your valuables policy. I've bought some pieces from the boutique and some form NM and they've all provided the certificate upon request. Hope this helps.


 
^ My Neiman Marcus SA said that they don't provide a valuation for insurance certificate. Hmmm... I specifically asked for one, stressing it was important for insurance purposes. She said that they only provide a certificate of authenticity.

May I ask which Neiman Marcus stores you have purchased from? Thanks!


----------



## birkingirl

pond23 said:


> ^ My Neiman Marcus SA said that they don't provide a valuation for insurance certificate. Hmmm... I specifically asked for one, stressing it was important for insurance purposes. She said that they only provide a certificate of authenticity.
> 
> May I ask which Neiman Marcus stores you have purchased from? Thanks!


*pond23* - the NM paper is called Certificate of Sale but contains the same information, serial number, description, price and a picture of the piece. I faxed that to my insurance company and it was all they needed to add the piece to the policy. My last piece was from the Neiman Marcus in SF. Hope this helps.


----------



## pond23

birkingirl said:


> *pond23* - the NM paper is called Certificate of Sale but contains the same information, serial number, description, price and a picture of the piece. I faxed that to my insurance company and it was all they needed to add the piece to the policy. My last piece was from the Neiman Marcus in SF. Hope this helps.



^ Thank you for the info *birkingirl*! I will go back to my NM and ask for the Certificate of Sale. I may have to ask to speak to the manager. Unfortunately, the old manager just left, so the new one may not know the answer yet.


----------



## birkingirl

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you for the info *birkingirl*! I will go back to my NM and ask for the Certificate of Sale. I may have to ask to speak to the manager. Unfortunately, the old manager just left, so the new one may not know the answer yet.


I hope it works. By the way, I understand that only managers can sign the paperwork so you should try to speak to the new one.


----------



## Hermesaholic

pond23 said:


> ^ My Neiman Marcus SA said that they don't provide a valuation for insurance certificate. Hmmm... I specifically asked for one, stressing it was important for insurance purposes. She said that they only provide a certificate of authenticity.
> 
> May I ask which Neiman Marcus stores you have purchased from? Thanks!




all you need is your bill of sale


----------



## marialc121

birkingirl said:


> *Hi marialc121 *- the boutique should be able to give you a Valuation for Insurance Certificate. It usually takes a while after purchase but it should not be a problem to obtain. It has the full description and price of the piece. It's what you need to send your insurance company to schedule the piece on your valuables policy. I've bought some pieces from the boutique and some form NM and they've all provided the certificate upon request. Hope this helps.



Thank you *birkingirl*!  I've always been curious about this as I know some brands provides this information as a standard without a request.  I will email my SA tomorrow to see if she can provide me with this information.  You have been very helpful!


----------



## pond23

birkingirl said:


> I hope it works. By the way, I understand that only managers can sign the paperwork so you should try to speak to the new one.



^ Thank you *birkingirl*! I will speak with the new manager soon, and hopefully she will know how to procure this paperwork (or will at least look into it). When I asked about this certificate to the SAs, they acted as if I were the first person to ever request it.



Hermesaholic said:


> all you need is your bill of sale



^ Thank you for the reassurance *Hermesaholic*, in case my local NM counter doesn't come through for me. I have the bill of sale for all of my purchases, so hopefully that will suffice if the certificate of sale doesn't materialize.


----------



## Miva

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your comments and wishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone, I am trying to post this on an IPad at a soccer game and am being challenged.  IPhone picture is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble making the picture smaller on this IPad!!!!!!!



I Looooooooove them ))


----------



## I'll take two

Gojiberry said:


> My pendant arrived!


So pretty, congrats


----------



## I'll take two

Francesca1234 said:


> that's odd the frivole are 1.74 carats  $12,700 and the lotus is $14K and only one carat.


I have been thinking along the same lines re carat weight and pricing.

I also can't understand why the large Cosmos ring is more expensive than the beautiful Lotus ring as the Lotus seems to have so much more work in it bearing in mind it is a movable piece


----------



## I'll take two

birkingirl said:


> *I'll take two* - I'm struggling with the cosmos earrings and ring and wondering if I will feel comfortable wearing them once I'm on the other side of 50. Still have a few years but wondering if I'll grow out of them.


Just what I was thinking.

My DH says don't worry about the future just buy what you like now, but then again as we have two daughters (16 and 22) he knows they won't go to waste.


----------



## Bethc

I remember trying the Cosmos when I bought my the Butterflies ring.  I believe it's because the Cosmos has the larger center stone.


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you all for your thoughtful suggestions.... my heart seems to flutter every time I see the frivole ring on geminigal (you have no idea how many times I have gone back to revisit her and fashion lawyer's pics)... but I have not actually tried this ring on so it may look completely wrong on me. 

I love the socrate range but am thinking I might want a little more bling a few years down the track - hence the gravitation towards frivole. Strangely enough when I tried on the small cosmos ring it just completely did not suit me (looked like a huge block of bling that just sat there). I am hoping the frivole, with it's raised petals, will look "alive" on my fingers like the socrate.


----------



## sbelle

I promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.  

These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## thimp

Wow, the frivole earrings are really, really pretty!

Ladies, which do you think would age better: small Lotus earrings, or 2 flower pave Frivole ring? I have the Lotus BTF ring, but something is stopping me from getting the small Lotus earrings--I think to wear both would look like I am trying too hard. I sorta like wearing my small Cosmos pendant or my Lotus BTF ring with diamond studs.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle - those are gorgeous! you are one lucky girl! (and thanks - I was just chiding myself for spending so much on a pair of earrings - now I remember why, LOL!)


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Wow, the frivole earrings are really, really pretty!
> 
> Ladies, which do you think would age better: small Lotus earrings, or 2 flower pave Frivole ring? I have the Lotus BTF ring, but something is stopping me from getting the small Lotus earrings--I think to wear both would look like I am trying too hard. I sorta like wearing my small Cosmos pendant or my Lotus BTF ring with diamond studs.



Not sure what you already have in the way of diamond earrings, but I can't imagine that you would ever age out of the lotus earrings! I can see at some point not wanting to draw attention to your hands. But I like what *I'll take two's* DH said about buying what you like now and let the future take care of itself.


----------



## calisnoopy

Gojiberry said:


> My pendant arrived!


 
love it!!!  may i ask how much this is?


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.
> 
> These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.


 
awesome comparison pics!! thanks 

may i ask how much your vintage wg pave diamond earrings were?

and how would you compare the sparkle factor btw those and the frivole wg pave earrings?


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Wow, the frivole earrings are really, really pretty!
> 
> Ladies, which do you think would age better: small Lotus earrings, or 2 flower pave Frivole ring? I have the Lotus BTF ring, but something is stopping me from getting the small Lotus earrings--I think to wear both would look like I am trying too hard. I sorta like wearing my small Cosmos pendant or my Lotus BTF ring with diamond studs.



I also wouldn't think about which will ages better as I think all VCA pieces are classics.  Actually, they are classics, beautiful and fun/whimsical at the same time.  I really like the Frivole ring.  I love how the two flowers have movement and come alive.  Very feminine and delicate.  I'm the type of person who (would) love to get a piece from every line to have a taste of all the collections.  When it comes to VCA, I'm a bit greedy.  Hehe...  I hope that helps!


----------



## marialc121

sbelle said:


> I promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.
> 
> These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.



So beautiful!  I love the earrings.  I hope to get a pair of the Frivole in the future as well.


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> sbelle - those are gorgeous! you are one lucky girl! (and thanks - I was just chiding myself for spending so much on a pair of earrings - now I remember why, LOL!)



I'm so envious of you as well!  I'm looking forward to seeing your beautiful earrings soon.


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> I also wouldn't think about which will ages better as I think all VCA pieces are classics.  Actually, they are classics, beautiful and fun/whimsical at the same time.  I really like the Frivole ring.  I love how the two flowers have movement and come alive.  Very feminine and delicate.  I'm the type of person who (would) love to get a piece from every line to have a taste of all the collections.  When it comes to VCA, I'm a bit greedy.  Hehe...  I hope that helps!



Would owning the Lotus BTF ring and the pave 2 flower Frivole ring be repetitious?


----------



## Brennamom

Not to worry anyone, but maybe now VCA won't have to increase prices quite so much for awhile... (tho the amount is a drop in the bucket to them, I'm sure).

Richemont awarded $37M in counterfeit case

http://www.nationaljeweler.com/nj/majors/public-policy-and-issues/article_detail?id=27199


----------



## calisnoopy

random pic from Cape Cod trip...

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> Not sure what you already have in the way of diamond earrings, but I can't imagine that you would ever age out of the lotus earrings! I can see at some point not wanting to draw attention to your hands. But I like what *I'll take two's* DH said about buying what you like now and let the future take care of itself.



Very true. I think the small Lotus earrings are ageless, and easy to wear during the daytime. But I don't know about wearing it with the Lotus BTF ring...Maybe not wear the ring, instead, just wear a strand of pearls?


----------



## Florasun

gorgeous pieces! I am totally jealous of your VCA collection! (and you always look like you are having so much fun!)


calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


----------



## thimp

calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi



calisnoopy-the small Lotus ear clips look so gorgeous on you!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Would owning the Lotus BTF ring and the pave 2 flower Frivole ring be repetitious?



Not at all because they both look different even though they are are both floral designs.  Plus, you'll be wearing them one at a time so definitely it won't look repetitious.


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Very true. I think the small Lotus earrings are ageless, and easy to wear during the daytime. But I don't know about wearing it with the Lotus BTF ring...Maybe not wear the ring, instead, just wear a strand of pearls?



for daytime I would opt for the lotus earrings and the pearls. (I wonder if you could get a lotus brooch and use it as an enhancer on the pearls... oh no, thimp, now you have got me off on a tangent!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do they even grade pave diamonds in this way/?



marialc121 said:


> This may be a silly question but I just purchased my Cosmos pendant and I only received a certificate of authenticity. Since this is my first diamond piece with VCA, how do I know the carat weight, color, and clarity of the diamonds on the pendant? Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your photos always make me feel HUNGRY!!!!
(Gorgeous VCA collection, too!)




calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love!!!!!




sbelle said:


> i promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.
> 
> These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## beansbeans

Brennamom said:


> Not to worry anyone, but maybe now VCA won't have to increase prices quite so much for awhile... (tho the amount is a drop in the bucket to them, I'm sure).
> 
> Richemont awarded $37M in counterfeit case
> 
> http://www.nationaljeweler.com/nj/majors/public-policy-and-issues/article_detail?id=27199


 
So, was Daniel Markus Jewelers an authorized dealer?  I know the case is pending but, it scares me to think that an authorized dealer would do such a thing. 


The lawsuit against CDU is part of a larger complaint filed in March 2010 by Richemont against Daniel Markus Inc., D & M Jewelry Inc., Daniel Risis, owner of Daniel Markus Jewelers, and Margarita Risis in March 2010 for unlawfully promoting, distributing and selling counterfeit jewelry products that use imitations of [the] Cartier and Van Cleef & Arpels trademarks in New Jersey retail stores, online and on eBay. That case is pending.


----------



## beansbeans

calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


 
Love the bracelets!!  You're always eating something, aren't you?


----------



## Brennamom

beansbeans said:


> So, was Daniel Markus Jewelers *an authorized dealer?*  I know the case is pending but, it scares me to think that an authorized dealer would do such a thing.
> 
> 
> The lawsuit against CDU is part of a larger complaint filed in March 2010 by Richemont against Daniel Markus Inc., D & M Jewelry Inc., Daniel Risis, owner of Daniel Markus Jewelers, and Margarita Risis in March 2010 for &#8220;unlawfully promoting, distributing and selling counterfeit jewelry products that use imitations of [the] Cartier and Van Cleef & Arpels trademarks&#8221; in New Jersey retail stores, online and on eBay. That case is pending.



I doubt it.  The short search I did showed this under business profile: 

Products:Jewelry
Qualifications & Certifications:Jewelers, Pawnbroker

and they had an EB store now removed....


----------



## marialc121

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do they even grade pave diamonds in this way/?



I believe that VCA can provide the total carat weight of the piece but not the weight for the individual pave diamonds.  Also, they should be able to provide the color and clarity of the diamonds not specifically for each stone, but they can give you a range.  For example, *birkingirl* posted that her total carat for her Lotus earrings is 1.00 carat with D/E/F, VVS diamonds.


----------



## marialc121

calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi



Your earrings are so beautiful!  You have such a fabulous VCA collection.  I love seeing all your pieces!


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> awesome comparison pics!! thanks
> 
> may i ask *how much your **vintage wg pave diamond earrings wer*e?
> 
> and how would you compare the sparkle factor btw those and the frivole wg pave earrings?



I bought them in January of this year and at the time I think they were $9,200.  They went up in July to $11,100 I think.  And I guess they are going up again.


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> sbelle - those are gorgeous! you are one lucky girl! (and thanks - I was just chiding myself for spending so much on a pair of earrings - *now I remember why*, LOL!)



I think you will love them.  I think the fact that they are on an angle makes them sparkle more than a flat surface would.  Can't wait until you get yours!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.
> 
> These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.


Both are gorgeous. Thanks for posting


----------



## peppers90

*calisnoopy*-- always love your pics!  You seem like a fun gal to hang with . And,
you have fabulous jewelry!!


----------



## StephKou

sbelle said:


> I promised pictures of the wg pave vintage alhambra earrings compared to the wg pave frivole earrings.
> 
> These aren't the greatest pictures, but it will give you an idea.


they are gorgeous and for some reason the diamonds have a pinkish tinge to them but the frivole are stunning - i am starting to def want them...


----------



## StephKou

calisnoopy said:


> random pic from Cape Cod trip...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


those earrings manage to look so wearable! i thought it would have to be a lunchy sort of thing at least but it can look casual as well?? wow


----------



## calisnoopy

Florasun said:


> gorgeous pieces! I am totally jealous of your VCA collection! (and you always look like you are having so much fun!)


 
thanks!!!  i try to (have fun) hehe



thimp said:


> calisnoopy-the small Lotus ear clips look so gorgeous on you!


 
thanks...i love your amazing VCA goodies too!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Your photos always make me feel HUNGRY!!!!
> (Gorgeous VCA collection, too!)


 
LOL, that's cos im always eating...my bf calls me a fatty



beansbeans said:


> Love the bracelets!! You're always eating something, aren't you?


 
yess...im always eating...actually right now too as im typing =X



marialc121 said:


> Your earrings are so beautiful! You have such a fabulous VCA collection. I love seeing all your pieces!


 
thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I bought them in January of this year and at the time I think they were $9,200. They went up in July to $11,100 I think. And I guess they are going up again.


 
ohhh okay, thanks 



peppers90 said:


> *calisnoopy*-- always love your pics! You seem like a fun gal to hang with . And,
> you have fabulous jewelry!!


 
aww you're too sweet!!!



StephKou said:


> those earrings manage to look so wearable! i thought it would have to be a lunchy sort of thing at least but it can look casual as well?? wow


 
yess...i try to make things casual if i can for my "casual" lifestyle haha...initially i was worried about the pave WG frivole earrings which were my first real "diamond-y" pair of earrings but then i just started wearing them with daytime outfits and now i dont even think about it....


----------



## Florasun

just heard from my SA - she said they were told prices going up on the 28th! So if you're wanting something buy it now!


----------



## beansbeans

Florasun said:


> just heard from my SA - she said they were told prices going up on the 28th! So if you're wanting something buy it now!


 
Oh really?  I was at the local VCA boutique a few days ago and 2 SA's said Oct 1st, unless things have changed!!


----------



## G&Smommy

I heard from NM as well - price increase effective on the 29th.  Pave Magic pendant is going from $20K to $23K.  It was $18K before the first increase this year.  

So, this brings me to my decision.  I have the Magic MOP WG pendant, the vintage MOP WG bracelet, and the 6-motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx.  Do I:

1.  Keep the Magic pave ring I have on order (delayed until January) and add the Magic MOP two clover BTF ring in white and grey MOP and also add the pave vintage pendant; or

2.  Cancel the Magic pave ring, buy the Magic pave pendant and possibly add the MOP Magic BTF ring (this would be the absolute limit of my budget).

I am making myself crazy because I keep coming back to that Magic pave pendant.  I have a few right hand rings already and change necklaces/pendants the most frequently.  These will be the last items I buy for awhile with all of these increases so I need to make the right decision.  Thanks again!  I really appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## thimp

^^Pave Magic Pendant. It seems to me that this is what you love best.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I heard from NM as well - price increase effective on the 29th.  Pave Magic pendant is going from $20K to $23K.  It was $18K before the first increase this year.
> 
> So, this brings me to my decision.  I have the Magic MOP WG pendant, the vintage MOP WG bracelet, and the 6-motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx.  Do I:
> 
> 1.  Keep the Magic pave ring I have on order (delayed until January) and add the Magic MOP two clover BTF ring in white and grey MOP and also add the pave vintage pendant; or
> 
> 2.  Cancel the Magic pave ring, buy the Magic pave pendant and possibly add the MOP Magic BTF ring (this would be the absolute limit of my budget).
> 
> I am making myself crazy because I keep coming back to that Magic pave pendant.  I have a few right hand rings already and change necklaces/pendants the most frequently.  These will be the last items I buy for awhile with all of these increases so I need to make the right decision.  Thanks again!  I really appreciate everyone's advice.



I'd say go with the pendant!  You seem to get drawn back to this piece and it is definitely beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks thimp and marialc121! I think I will not be satisfied until I get the pave Magic pendant, as much as I try to talk myself out of it.  Unfortunately, every item on my wish list after this are also pave pieces so these are likely to be my last pieces for some time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> Oh really?  I was at the local VCA boutique a few days ago and 2 SA's said Oct 1st, unless things have changed!!



My Neimans SA said the 28th.....
Mt boutique SA said October 1st.


----------



## beansbeans

texasgirliegirl said:


> My Neimans SA said the 28th.....
> Mt boutique SA said October 1st.


 
Thanks!  If I buy anything, I guess I'll try to purchase before the 28th to be safe.


----------



## birkingirl

beansbeans said:


> Thanks!  If I buy anything, I guess I'll try to purchase before the 28th to be safe.


I was told the same - 28th at NM. 

Their explanations for the price increases are ridiculous and insulting. I'm glad that I have what I do and that will be it unless they come to their senses, which I don't expect. If only stocks were appreciating at the same rate


----------



## Bethc

Allison on The Biggest Loser is wearing a 10 motif MOP/YG... I can't stop staring at how gorgeous it looks!!


----------



## beansbeans

birkingirl said:


> I was told the same - 28th at NM.
> 
> Their explanations for the price increases are ridiculous and insulting. I'm glad that I have what I do and that will be it unless they come to their senses, which I don't expect. If only stocks were appreciating at the same rate



The 5 motif bracelet was 'only' $1950 in 2007.  If only I had the foresight to buy it then.  Apparently I suck at picking stocks too LOL!


----------



## Florasun

beansbeans said:


> The 5 motif bracelet was 'only' $1950 in 2007.  If only I had the foresight to buy it then.  Apparently I suck at picking stocks too LOL!


LMAO! me too.
$1950? <<groan>>


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> I heard from NM as well - price increase effective on the 29th.  Pave Magic pendant is going from $20K to $23K.  It was $18K before the first increase this year.
> 
> So, this brings me to my decision.  I have the Magic MOP WG pendant, the vintage MOP WG bracelet, and the 6-motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx.  Do I:
> 
> 1.  Keep the Magic pave ring I have on order (delayed until January) and add the Magic MOP two clover BTF ring in white and grey MOP and also add the pave vintage pendant; or
> 
> 2.  Cancel the Magic pave ring, buy the Magic pave pendant and possibly add the MOP Magic BTF ring (this would be the absolute limit of my budget).
> 
> I am making myself crazy because I keep coming back to that Magic pave pendant.  I have a few right hand rings already and change necklaces/pendants the most frequently.  These will be the last items I buy for awhile with all of these increases so I need to make the right decision.  Thanks again!  I really appreciate everyone's advice.



I am thinking you should go for the magic pave pendant. You really want it. The price is never going to be lower than it is right now - unless you can find one that somebody is willing to sell for less than retail. Personally I always feel safer buying from the boutique. Plus, you already have a good selection of MOP.


----------



## Florasun

Does anybody know if they make vintage size turquoise and YG earclips, and how much they would be? I didn't see them on the price list....   Also I am confused between earclips and earstuds. Do the vintage size come with the earclip backing or with the stud back?  (It's confusing - I never know what to ask for!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the pendant....
The rings are nice (if you wear rings) but you already have right hand rings, correct?
I'll bet that you get more wear from the pendant....




G&Smommy said:


> I heard from NM as well - price increase effective on the 29th. Pave Magic pendant is going from $20K to $23K. It was $18K before the first increase this year.
> 
> So, this brings me to my decision. I have the Magic MOP WG pendant, the vintage MOP WG bracelet, and the 6-motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx. Do I:
> 
> 1. Keep the Magic pave ring I have on order (delayed until January) and add the Magic MOP two clover BTF ring in white and grey MOP and also add the pave vintage pendant; or
> 
> 2. Cancel the Magic pave ring, buy the Magic pave pendant and possibly add the MOP Magic BTF ring (this would be the absolute limit of my budget).
> 
> I am making myself crazy because I keep coming back to that Magic pave pendant. I have a few right hand rings already and change necklaces/pendants the most frequently. These will be the last items I buy for awhile with all of these increases so I need to make the right decision. Thanks again! I really appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The vintage sized earclips have that clip on the back...just like the supers.
The ear studs are really small.





Florasun said:


> Does anybody know if they make vintage size turquoise and YG earclips, and how much they would be? I didn't see them on the price list.... Also I am confused between earclips and earstuds. Do the vintage size come with the earclip backing or with the stud back? (It's confusing - I never know what to ask for!)


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I am thinking you should go for the magic pave pendant. You really want it. The price is never going to be lower than it is right now - unless you can find one that somebody is willing to sell for less than retail. Personally I always feel safer buying from the boutique. Plus, you already have a good selection of MOP.


 
Thanks, Florasun!  I am leaning towards getting the Magic pave pendant and maybe the MOP BTF ring as well.  I really want a BTF ring.  Ordinarily, I would not buy this many pieces this quickly, but these increases are insane!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You should probably buy soon...remember how the VCA stock was practically nothing after the last price increase?




beansbeans said:


> Thanks! If I buy anything, I guess I'll try to purchase before the 28th to be safe.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I know that you have your heart set on the pendant, but have you ever considered earrings?
You could buy the Lotus diamond earrings....a grail for many....for less than the pendant.  Then you could wear those gorgeous earrings every day.... with everything..





Florasun said:


> I am thinking you should go for the magic pave pendant. You really want it. The price is never going to be lower than it is right now - unless you can find one that somebody is willing to sell for less than retail. Personally I always feel safer buying from the boutique. Plus, you already have a good selection of MOP.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What was their explanation?  The price of gold??  If this is so, then why is the all yg 10 motif the same price as the mop 10 motif?
Crazy.
Yes, I am SO done right now......of course I said that the last time...but this time, I am REALLY done!




birkingirl said:


> I was told the same - 28th at NM.
> 
> Their explanations for the price increases are ridiculous and insulting. I'm glad that I have what I do and that will be it unless they come to their senses, which I don't expect. If only stocks were appreciating at the same rate


----------



## Hermesaholic

beansbeans said:


> The 5 motif bracelet was 'only' $1950 in 2007.  If only I had the foresight to buy it then.  Apparently I suck at picking stocks too LOL!


"Their explanations for the price increases are ridiculous and insulting."  What are the explanations?


----------



## birkingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should probably buy soon...remember how the VCA stock was practically nothing after the last price increase?


Before the last price increase I had calls from various SA's letting me know. This time around is as almost they are embarrassed to admit it. I wonder if that will influence the frenzy of pre-increase buying. 

At this rate it may make more sense to buy VCA pieces as opposed to funding the old 401K.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are so funny and sweet, too.
You must exercise a LOT because despite the fact that you always appear to be eating (LOL) you are skinny!




calisnoopy said:


> thanks!!! i try to (have fun) hehe
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...i love your amazing VCA goodies too!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that's cos im always eating...my bf calls me a fatty
> 
> 
> 
> yess...im always eating...actually right now too as im typing =X
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know that you have your heart set on the pendant, but have you ever considered earrings?
> You could buy the Lotus diamond earrings....a grail for many....for less than the pendant.  Then you could wear those gorgeous earrings every day.... with everything..



Good point! I love the lotus earrings. I wish I could afford them, too. (uh-oh. I am starting to think they will be a lot more wearable than the pave frivole. Maybe I should have bought the lotus...  if I change my order one more time my SA will kill me.)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great logic...I LOVE it!!!!!
Hahahahaha.
Prices rising faster than my brokerage account, that's for certain.  The good thing is that VCA never goes down.....




birkingirl said:


> Before the last price increase I had calls from various SA's letting me know. This time around is as almost they are embarrassed to admit it. I wonder if that will influence the frenzy of pre-increase buying.
> 
> At this rate it may make more sense to buy VCA pieces as opposed to funding the old 401K.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> The vintage sized earclips have that clip on the back...just like the supers.
> The ear studs are really small.


Thanks for the info! I am thinking maybe I can squeeze in one more item before the price increase. As much as I love the super turquoise earclips, I don't think I can afford them and the frivole too, so I was thinking maybe the vintage size turquoise... are they much less?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The frivole are so gorgeous!!!!
The lotus earrings are very different, in my opinion....understated, yet very sparkly...classic, yet feminine.  
Aren't they "just" 14K right now??



Florasun said:


> Good point! I love the lotus earrings. I wish I could afford them, too. (uh-oh. I am starting to think they will be a lot more wearable than the pave frivole. Maybe I should have bought the lotus...  if I change my order one more time my SA will kill me.)


----------



## Florasun

birkingirl said:


> Before the last price increase I had calls from various SA's letting me know. This time around is as almost they are embarrassed to admit it. I wonder if that will influence the frenzy of pre-increase buying.
> 
> At this rate it may make more sense to buy VCA pieces as opposed to funding the old 401K.



LOL! I was thinking even if I have to put a piece on my credit card, the interest will be less than the price increase... especially if there is going to be one in Oct, Jan, and April.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I hear you...
I honestly feel that the supers are well, large....too large.  Especially in a bright color...but that is just me.
Lately I have not seen the turq in the vintage size but since they have everything else in this size, it stands to reason that turquoise is available as well.
As far as your SA goes, he/she will want for you to be happy.  These are lifetime purchases, correct?  Sometimes it is difficult to think clearly with all the sparkle and the impending price increases....  I honestly feel as if some sort of VCA spell has been cast upon me whenever I get near the VCA boutique.




Florasun said:


> Thanks for the info! I am thinking maybe I can squeeze in one more item before the price increase. As much as I love the super turquoise earclips, I don't think I can afford them and the frivole too, so I was thinking maybe the vintage size turquoise... are they much less?


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hear you...
> I honestly feel that the supers are well, large....too large.  Especially in a bright color...but that is just me.
> Lately I have not seen the turq in the vintage size but since they have everything else in this size, it stands to reason that turquoise is available as well.
> As far as your SA goes, he/she will want for you to be happy.  These are lifetime purchases, correct?  Sometimes it is difficult to think clearly with all the sparkle and the impending price increases....  *I honestly feel as if some sort of VCA spell has been cast upon me whenever I get near the VCA boutique.*



I have fallen under that spell, too! but coming on here and seeing everyone's gorgeous photos doesn't help much either.


----------



## beansbeans

texasgirliegirl said:


> ou should probably buy soon...remember how the VCA stock was practically nothing after the last price increase?



Omg, you're so right.  Ugh, I can feel the anxiety already haha how am I going to sleep tonight?  But I'm thinking of getting the RG 5 motif bracelet.... Is this a popular item that might sell out soon???


----------



## birkingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> The frivole are so gorgeous!!!!
> The lotus earrings are very different, in my opinion....understated, yet very sparkly...classic, yet feminine.
> Aren't they "just" 14K right now??


Florasun - I'm trying to decide on another pair of earrings and I keep waffling. I may not be able to make a decision by the deadline


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the pendant....
> The rings are nice (if you wear rings) but you already have right hand rings, correct?
> I'll bet that you get more wear from the pendant....



Thanks, texasgirliegirl!  I already have right hand rings so I don't "need" another one.  I probably would wear the pendant more.


----------



## marialc121

I shouldn't be doing this since I just got the Cosmos, but I'm really tempted in this Perlee bracelet but in RG.    Does anyone know the pricing of this?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know that you have your heart set on the pendant, but have you ever considered earrings?
> You could buy the Lotus diamond earrings....a grail for many....for less than the pendant.  Then you could wear those gorgeous earrings every day.... with everything..



Thanks again!  I already have a pair of estate diamond earrings I wear every day so I don't "need" earrings.  I love the Lotus earrings and if funds were unlimited, I would get them and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet and the Perlee diamond clover bangle, and a pave BTF ring, along with the Magic pendant, but I can only get one pave piece.  I keep coming back to the pendant so it is probably the right choice.  I also get overwhelmed by all the sparkle and just can't choose.


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> Would owning the Lotus BTF ring and the pave 2 flower Frivole ring be repetitious?



Hmmmm.... if you mean repetitious as in having another blingy floral ring (both rings have this immediate recognizable VCA wow factor), then perhaps.... but in terms of design and feel, they are pretty different. The frivole has larger, rounder petals that will definitely go well with your cosmos pendant (without being an exact match). The way the lotus ring opens up is unique enough to justify as a completely different piece. I have a high preference for the softer look of the rounded petals, so I really hope the frivole will work out for me.


----------



## StephKou

G&Smommy said:


> I heard from NM as well - price increase effective on the 29th.  Pave Magic pendant is going from $20K to $23K.  It was $18K before the first increase this year.
> 
> So, this brings me to my decision.  I have the Magic MOP WG pendant, the vintage MOP WG bracelet, and the 6-motif Magic in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx.  Do I:
> 
> 1.  Keep the Magic pave ring I have on order (delayed until January) and add the Magic MOP two clover BTF ring in white and grey MOP and also add the pave vintage pendant; or
> 
> 2.  Cancel the Magic pave ring, buy the Magic pave pendant and possibly add the MOP Magic BTF ring (this would be the absolute limit of my budget).
> 
> I am making myself crazy because I keep coming back to that Magic pave pendant.  I have a few right hand rings already and change necklaces/pendants the most frequently.  These will be the last items I buy for awhile with all of these increases so I need to make the right decision.  Thanks again!  I really appreciate everyone's advice.


if you keep going back to something - that might be where it is the best choice - there are always flippant oh i like this and that but there is something you always come back to...


----------



## StephKou

birkingirl said:


> Before the last price increase I had calls from various SA's letting me know. This time around is as almost they are embarrassed to admit it. I wonder if that will influence the frenzy of pre-increase buying.
> 
> At this rate it may make more sense to buy VCA pieces as opposed to funding the old 401K.


i was thinking that as well - rarely do stocks go up that much that consistently!


----------



## Bethc

Between VCA and Chanel, my closet has gone up more than any stock!

I cannot participate in this month's buying, I'm still paying for June's


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Florasun - I'm trying to decide on another pair of earrings and I keep waffling. I may not be able to make a decision by the deadline



Me too. I would love a pair of VCA earrings, but cannot decide between the small Lotus, Frivole, or small Cosmos. My sa suggested the Lotus as the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Me too. I would love a pair of VCA earrings, but cannot decide between the small Lotus, Frivole, or small Cosmos. My sa suggested the Lotus as the best bang for the buck.




I find this odd advice.  They are very expensive for less diamond weight. (the motif is being discontinued too). The pointy petals are sharp and snag things like hair and scarves so I found that troublesome.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I find this odd advice.  They are very expensive for less diamond weight. (the motif is being discontinued too). The pointy petals are sharp and snag things like hair and scarves so I found that troublesome.



Which motif is being discontinued?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Which motif is being discontinued?



lotus--i heard rested


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> Which motif is being discontinued?


*thimp* - I have the lotus and love them. I also have long (big) hair and tend to wear cashmere scarves every day. I haven't had the experience of anything getting caught in the petals. The uniqueness of the design is what sets them apart, I think. My SA also pushed me in the direction of the lotus as she thought I would get a lot of use out of them - day and night.

I know what you mean about not being able to decide. Now I'm trying to decide whether to add the small frivole or small cosmos. Not happy about making a rush decision since I haven't been able to try on the frivole due to lack of stock at my local store. From the pictures it seems that the cosmos earrings would be more of an evening piece where the frivole could be transition better from day to night. Arrgh, I'm never going to be able to decide.


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> *thimp* - I have the lotus and love them. I also have long (big) hair and tend to wear cashmere scarves every day. I haven't had the experience of anything getting caught in the petals. The uniqueness of the design is what sets them apart, I think. My SA also pushed me in the direction of the lotus as she thought I would get a lot of use out of them - day and night.
> 
> I know what you mean about not being able to decide. Now I'm trying to decide whether to add the small frivole or small cosmos. Not happy about making a rush decision since I haven't been able to try on the frivole due to lack of stock at my local store. *From the pictures it seems that the cosmos earrings would be more of an evening piece where the frivole could be transition better from day to night.* Arrgh, I'm never going to be able to decide.



I completely agree. The frivole is more for day and night, whereas I feel the small cosmos is mainly for night time. I would not feel comfortable wearing the small cosmos earrings to work. Unfortunately, like you, I cannot try on the frivole due to the low stock. And earrings are something I do not want to buy without trying them on. They are so personal!


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so funny and sweet, too.
> You must exercise a LOT because despite the fact that you always appear to be eating (LOL) you are skinny!


 
it sounds crazy but i actually dont exercise...i kinda consider shopping, and running errands exercising LOL

theres a nice gym on campus but once i found out where it was...i told my bf i'll not likely go since walking to the gym would be exercise enough =X


----------



## kim_mac

hi thimp - i personally would go for some sparkly earrings since you just got the gorgeous ring and pendant.  i don't think you can go wrong with either the lotus or cosmos - and you would have a set, which i know you and i both like.  which earrings do you like more?  the cosmos are definitely more expensive so if you were for sure planning on getting those, maybe now would be the time since prices are increasing exponentially.  i would not care if i looked like i "tried too hard" with lotus earrings and ring - as long as you love it - that's all that matters.  i agree with a lot of the women here that your earrings are so far away from the ring so both earrings and lotus ring would be fab.  between the two, i love the cosmos earrings.  but that is because the lotus earrings look bad on me.  they look great on you so you have a tough decision.  day to night, probably lotus.  if you want more versatility, i think the cosmos earrings look nice with your pendant or your ring (or all three if you want to be super blingy!) whereas the sharp edges of the lotus earrings might not look good with the rounded petals of the cosmos pendant.  just my two cents on your dilemma - good luck!


----------



## beachy10

Guys- I have a pair of turq YG earclips that I purchased in June before the increase and still haven't received them yet. I am thinking of canceling my order. Do you think NM will let me? I've already paid but would like to spend the $4K on something else at this time. I don't want to tell my SA until I pay for my repair on another necklace. I feel bad but I just don't see myself wearing them. I get alot more use out of my frivole YG earclips.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun......

You need to contact Beachy!





beachy10 said:


> Guys- I have a pair of turq YG earclips that I purchased in June before the increase and still haven't received them yet. I am thinking of canceling my order. Do you think NM will let me? I've already paid but would like to spend the $4K on something else at this time. I don't want to tell my SA until I pay for my repair on another necklace. I feel bad but I just don't see myself wearing them. I get alot more use out of my frivole YG earclips.


----------



## thimp

*kim_mac*-thank you for your wonderful input! I'm so undecided. And I hate being rushed by these price increases. At times, I don't even know what I want. LOL. :weird:


----------



## beansbeans

beachy10 said:


> Guys- I have a pair of turq YG earclips that I purchased in June before the increase and still haven't received them yet. I am thinking of canceling my order. Do you think NM will let me? I've already paid but would like to spend the $4K on something else at this time. I don't want to tell my SA until I pay for my repair on another necklace. I feel bad but I just don't see myself wearing them. I get alot more use out of my frivole YG earclips.


 
I'm not sure about NM's policy but, I imagine it would be very flexible.  When I purchased the Byzantine bracelet from London Jewelers, I had to pay upfront and agree that it would be a Final Sale b/c they special ordered it from VCA (it was out of stock).

Sooo, what do you have your eye on?


----------



## G&Smommy

StephKou said:


> if you keep going back to something - that might be where it is the best choice - there are always flippant oh i like this and that but there is something you always come back to...


 
Thanks, StephKou!  It is the first VCA piece I loved when I visited the boutique and every time I see it, I am wowed.  My only hesitation is the price - it is so much to spend on one piece.  Unfortunately, it will just keep going up so it is probably best to buy now.


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> Guys- I have a pair of turq YG earclips that I purchased in June before the increase and still haven't received them yet. I am thinking of canceling my order. Do you think NM will let me? I've already paid but would like to spend the $4K on something else at this time. I don't want to tell my SA until I pay for my repair on another necklace. I feel bad but I just don't see myself wearing them. I get alot more use out of my frivole YG earclips.


 
I just asked about canceling a special order through NM and was told that I could cancel.  I plan on upgrading from the Magic pave ring to the Magic pave pendant, so it is more of an exchange.  It seemed like it would not be a problem.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> *kim_mac*-thank you for your wonderful input! I'm so undecided. And I hate being rushed by these price increases. At times, I don't even know what I want. LOL. :weird:


As I you know I am undecided over the same pieces. 
I love them all,which is a good thing as that means there is no right or wrong set for me.
I would be happy with any of them.
That being the case I have decided to go back to VCA next week and buy the pieces that in my humble opinion represents the best value for money in terms of carat weight ,wearability and price .


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Florasun......
> 
> You need to contact Beachy!


 
LOL! thanks for looking out for me Texas! just pm'ed you *beachy*!


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> As I you know I am undecided over the same pieces.
> *I love them all,which is a good thing as that means there is no right or wrong set for me.*
> I would be happy with any of them.
> That being the case I have decided to go back to VCA next week and buy the pieces that in my humble opinion represents the best value for money in terms of carat weight ,wearability and price .


 
I must remember that. You are absolutely right. I get so spun up trying to decide which is the best piece for me when actually they are all beautiful - and I am extremely lucky to have the pieces I have. (having said that - I keep beating myself up for not buying some earlier - then I could have many more beautiful pieces!)


----------



## dbeech

These price increases are really getting outrageous. I want to get a 20 motif onyx or turquoise to go with my 20 motif YG MOP before the price increase. Which of these necklaces do you think would hold their value better...the turquoise or the onyx? With these kind of prices, I feel like I have consider the potential long term investment value too.


----------



## kat99

Hi guys, I am sitting out this round too - I got emails from 3 different SAs about the increase (as well as some voicemails) so I do feel that some are a little more forthcoming..

I wanted to post an interview I did with a major owner of beautiful VCA pieces - I hope it's okay that I post this, this is Part 1 because this woman had just so much VCA (and gorgeous jewelry in general):

http://www.featherfactor.com/2011/09/interview-with-latifa-part-1.html


----------



## kim_mac

dbeech - while investment value is important especially with these prices and increases, imo your enjoyment for a lifetime is primary.  pick which one you love more.


----------



## StephKou

dbeech said:


> These price increases are really getting outrageous. I want to get a 20 motif onyx or turquoise to go with my 20 motif YG MOP before the price increase. Which of these necklaces do you think would hold their value better...the turquoise or the onyx? With these kind of prices, I feel like I have consider the potential long term investment value too.


good question - while turqouise is rarer and more expensive  - i find that fewer people can carry it off.  whereas onyx is easier to wear and suits most people.  however, if turquoise is harder to find perhaps that is the one to go for? but funny enough i always tend to see turqouise alhambra on auctions - what is it about turqouise- it makes me feel like people tend to get sick of it or they think it is for youngish people so onyx rarely come on sale... something to consider


----------



## ohsohappy

Stephkou, that is very good point!  
BTW what would be the increased price for MOP/onyx 10(currently $6400) and turqouise 10 ($ 8800)?  Anyone knows?


----------



## dbeech

StephKou said:


> good question - while turqouise is rarer and more expensive - i find that fewer people can carry it off. whereas onyx is easier to wear and suits most people. however, if turquoise is harder to find perhaps that is the one to go for? but funny enough i always tend to see turqouise alhambra on auctions - what is it about turqouise- it makes me feel like people tend to get sick of it or they think it is for youngish people so onyx rarely come on sale... something to consider


 
These are some very good points. It seems like the turquoise sits around a long time on ebay. Right now, the 20 motif turquoise is priced at $17,600 vs. $12,800 for the onyx. I love both equally, but you are right, onyx probably does have a wider appeal. I really appreciate your insightful perspective. Thanks.


----------



## dialv

My SA let me know that the price of the 10 motif vintage Alhambra which is 6400.00 Cdn will be 1000.00 more after the increase. That is some increase.


----------



## carabelli888

Hermesaholic said:


> lotus--i heard rested


 
Are you sure about this?  I asked my SA and she said the lotus collection is one of their iconic collections so it is not being discontinued.  Unless the SA here doesn't know?


----------



## dbeech

dialv said:


> My SA let me know that the price of the 10 motif vintage Alhambra which is 6400.00 Cdn will be 1000.00 more after the increase. That is some increase.


 
Ouch!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

thansk. do you know the increase in turquise also?


----------



## Hermesaholic

carabelli888 said:


> Are you sure about this?  I asked my SA and she said the lotus collection is one of their iconic collections so it is not being discontinued.  Unless the SA here doesn't know?




thats what i was told by three different VCA people.  doesnt sell particularly well and expensive.  diamond pieces are all becoming quasi-order only


----------



## dbeech

ohsohappy said:


> thansk. do you know the increase in turquise also?


 

I just asked my SA this question and she said she thought the price increase would be consistent across the Vintage Alhambra line.


----------



## ohsohappy

I have only one VCF,  Frivole diamond pandent which I wear everyday. 
I like to have some before increase and graduate(!!!) VCF.  Which items I should go for? 
candidate would be

1, Lotus earclip
2. MOP 10 motif
3. all gold 10 motif
4. Turqoise 10 motif
5. MOP earclip

I am almost confirming lotus earing.
then, among MOP, all gold, Turqoise 10 motif, which 2 should I choose? 
Most of my items are WG so I like to go for WG but there is no all WG 10 motif. 
Matchning earing(Alhambra) is necessary or not? 
 There are too many things to think.  What is your suggestion....please hep


----------



## radio_shrink

dbeech said:


> These price increases are really getting outrageous. I want to get a 20 motif onyx or turquoise to go with my 20 motif YG MOP before the price increase. Which of these necklaces do you think would hold their value better...the turquoise or the onyx? With these kind of prices, I feel like I have consider the potential long term investment value too.



I think turquoise would be a better buy. Personally I love it because it is more unique, and it fits more with the alhambra theme, as it was stone highly treasured by the Middle East for thousands of years (turquoise is old french for turkish).

 Since you already mention you have a 20 motif mop, maybe I would go for some nice studs to match, or something different, not another 20. Personally I would rather put the money for another 20 towards my retirement.

However. it is a personal decision. At these price points just get the one that sings to you, if you want to get another 20.


----------



## ShyShy

Hermesaholic said:


> thats what i was told by three different VCA people.  doesnt sell particularly well and expensive.  diamond pieces are all becoming quasi-order only



Oh no... That's disappointing to hear... That means it'll be twice as hard for me to collect their diamond pieces over time since I have to fly overseas to get to a VCA boutique.


----------



## thimp

Ladies, do you think the pave Frivole earrings will go well with a 20 vintage motif necklace? My SA just received a pair of pave Frivole earrings today, and she is sending them to me to try. I hope I will be wow by them, so I can pair them with the pave 2 flower frivole ring in the future.


----------



## ohsohappy

thimp said:


> Ladies, do you think the pave Frivole earrings will go well with a 20 vintage motif necklace? My SA just received a pair of pave Frivole earrings today, and she is sending them to me to try. I hope I will be wow by them, so I can pair them with the pave 2 flower frivole ring in the future.



If your 20 motif is WG based, it would be perfect!


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Ladies, do you think the pave Frivole earrings will go well with a 20 vintage motif necklace? My SA just received a pair of pave Frivole earrings today, and she is sending them to me to try. I hope I will be wow by them, so I can pair them with the pave 2 flower frivole ring in the future.


 
My first thought would be no, but it is hard to say without seeing, but then sbelle's frivole earrings looked nice with her byzantine alhambra. Take a pic of them together when you get them.


----------



## Francesca1234

Hi was there ever a two motif MOP dangling earrings in white MOP/Grey MOP?  I was told by VCA one was never made.  Was there one available this year?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dbeech said:


> These price increases are really getting outrageous. I want to get a 20 motif onyx or turquoise to go with my 20 motif YG MOP before the price increase. Which of these necklaces do you think would hold their value better...the turquoise or the onyx? With these kind of prices, I feel like I have consider the potential long term investment value too.



Turquoise is more expensive and much harder to find.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> Hi was there ever a two motif MOP dangling earrings in white MOP/Grey MOP?  I was told by VCA one was never made.  Was there one available this year?



No.  They made the three motif magic earrings.  White mop, onyx and grey mop.  There is a pair on eBay and the seller stated that they were modified (the onyx was taken out) to make them more wearable.


----------



## Francesca1234

turquoise is not that expensive. VCA is discontinuing it because they do not seal it.  Why, no one knows. They have had terrible problems with complaints of turquoise discoloring. So they are dicontinuing it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You don't have to match the necklace.
Perhap you should consider the mop or the turquoise...each are available set with wg.


E=ohsohappy;19978272]I have only one VCF,  Frivole diamond pandent which I wear everyday. 
I like to have some before increase and graduate(!!!) VCF.  Which items I should go for? 
candidate would be

1, Lotus earclip
2. MOP 10 motif
3. all gold 10 motif
4. Turqoise 10 motif
5. MOP earclip

I am almost confirming lotus earing.
then, among MOP, all gold, Turqoise 10 motif, which 2 should I choose? 
Most of my items are WG so I like to go for WG but there is no all WG 10 motif. 
Matchning earing(Alhambra) is necessary or not? 
 There are too many things to think.  What is your suggestion....please hep[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> turquoise is not that expensive. VCA is discontinuing it because they do not seal it.  Why, no one knows. They have had terrible problems with complaints of turquoise discoloring. So they are dicontinuing it.



It is more expensive relative to the other pieces within the VCA vintage Alhambra line excluding pave.
  I was told that it is being temporarily rested due to difficulty acquiring the Sleeping Beauty turquoise which is the only type that meets VCA's standards. The turquoise can't have any veins and the colors must match.  I have necklaces in the turquoise , mop, yg and the tigers eye.  The turquoise and the TE receive the most compliments by far.


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> Ladies, do you think the pave Frivole earrings will go well with a 20 vintage motif necklace? My SA just received a pair of pave Frivole earrings today, and she is sending them to me to try. I hope I will be wow by them, so I can pair them with the pave 2 flower frivole ring in the future.


If you don't mind, please show us the two together. I think they will look great but I may be biased since I was thinking that they might go with my WG Magic necklace.


----------



## Francesca1234

is the sleeping beauty mine VCA gets their turquoise from in globe AZ.

The best turqoise is from IRAN - Persia or Robin's Egg which tiffany used 20-30 years ago.  There is no comparison to VCA quality.
You can read about the best turqoise here. A diamond pave pendant is about $6200 and how much is a single turquoise pendant?

http://www.shopgemstones.com/turquoise.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> is the sleeping beauty mine VCA gets their turquoise from in globe AZ.
> 
> The best turqoise is from IRAN - Persia or Robin's Egg which tiffany used 20-30 years ago.  There is no comparison to VCA quality.
> You can read about the best turqoise here. A diamond pave pendant is about $6200 and how much is a single turquoise pendant?
> 
> http://www.shopgemstones.com/turquoise.html



I don't know without looking up prices but I was referring to the 10 and 20motif pieces (I have the 20's) ....and as I said before, the pave are more.
As far as where VCA squires the turquoise, I don't know. It is really not an issue for me.


----------



## ohsohappy

thimp said:


> Ladies, do you think the pave Frivole earrings will go well with a 20 vintage motif necklace? My SA just received a pair of pave Frivole earrings today, and she is sending them to me to try. I hope I will be wow by them, so I can pair them with the pave 2 flower frivole ring in the future.





Francesca1234 said:


> is the sleeping beauty mine VCA gets their turquoise from in globe AZ.
> 
> The best turqoise is from IRAN - Persia or Robin's Egg which tiffany used 20-30 years ago.  There is no comparison to VCA quality.
> You can read about the best turqoise here. A diamond pave pendant is about $6200 and how much is a single turquoise pendant?
> 
> http://www.shopgemstones.com/turquoise.html



2650 for a single.  I think it is really too much price


----------



## ohsohappy

I was thinking buying turqoise but if it is not the best quality and could be faded....then maybe I need to go for MOP instead?  In terms of germstone value those have no reason to justify their prices....but still I am buying...T.T


----------



## StephKou

ohsohappy said:


> I have only one VCF,  Frivole diamond pandent which I wear everyday.
> I like to have some before increase and graduate(!!!) VCF.  Which items I should go for?
> candidate would be
> 
> 1, Lotus earclip
> 2. MOP 10 motif
> 3. all gold 10 motif
> 4. Turqoise 10 motif
> 5. MOP earclip
> 
> I am almost confirming lotus earing.
> then, among MOP, all gold, Turqoise 10 motif, which 2 should I choose?
> Most of my items are WG so I like to go for WG but there is no all WG 10 motif.
> Matchning earing(Alhambra) is necessary or not?
> There are too many things to think.  What is your suggestion....please hep


Lotus earclip!!!  they are just so wonderful and on the forum there is pictures of it worn during the day casually - looks good day and night!


----------



## StephKou

Francesca1234 said:


> Hi was there ever a two motif MOP dangling earrings in white MOP/Grey MOP?  I was told by VCA one was never made.  Was there one available this year?


i think there is one for sale on ebay...maybe it is  a fake one then?


----------



## kim_mac

ok, ladies - it's crunch time for me as well.  i have to make up my mind NOW if i want the cosmos medium pendant and medium earclips OR frivole station necklace and earclips.  after trying them on in NY last week, i think i'm going to go with the frivole set.  i have several pendants and want something special for dressy occasions.  i wish i could get the double flower ring as well but since i already have my butterflies btf ring, i'm going to consider that a vca set and be content.  this will be my LAST major jewelry purchase for many many years so i want to be sure i'm making the right decision.  i'm so excited and nervous.  am i making the right choice???


----------



## thimp

kim_mac- I think you are making a wonderful choice! I have to be honest, between the medium Cosmos pendant and the Frivole station necklace, I prefer the Frivole station necklace. It's so light, feminine, and playful. However, to be a devil's advocate, are you 100% sure? You have been talking about the Cosmos set for a long, long time. I think the Cosmos ear clips have the best wow factor, when compare to the Frivole or the Lotus ear clips. However, the Cosmos ear clips will be limiting, unlike the Frivole ear clips. I truly sympathize with you. It is not an easy decision. But whatever choice you make, it will be TO. DIE. FOR.


----------



## bags to die for

Just FYI for everyone.

I bought the 20 motif gold MOP in Place Vendome (they have serious shortages for mini earrings!). They will lengthen the necklace (I did about 3 motif lengths, around 3-4 cm) and it is free. It took a week to do.

No box, only a pouch.


----------



## Florasun

bags to die for said:


> Just FYI for everyone.
> 
> I bought the 20 motif gold MOP in Place Vendome (they have serious shortages for mini earrings!). They will lengthen the necklace (I did about 3 motif lengths, around 3-4 cm) and it is free. It took a week to do.
> 
> No box, only a pouch.


Oh congrats! that sounds wonderful - I'd love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> ok, ladies - it's crunch time for me as well.  i have to make up my mind NOW if i want the cosmos medium pendant and medium earclips OR frivole station necklace and earclips.  after trying them on in NY last week, i think i'm going to go with the frivole set.  i have several pendants and want something special for dressy occasions.  i wish i could get the double flower ring as well but since i already have my butterflies btf ring, i'm going to consider that a vca set and be content.  this will be my LAST major jewelry purchase for many many years so i want to be sure i'm making the right decision.  i'm so excited and nervous.  am i making the right choice???





thimp said:


> kim_mac- I think you are making a wonderful choice! I have to be honest, between the medium Cosmos pendant and the Frivole station necklace, I prefer the Frivole station necklace. *It's so light, feminine, and playful. *However, to be a devil's advocate, are you 100% sure? You have been talking about the Cosmos set for a long, long time. I think the *Cosmos ear clips have the best wow factor, when compare to the Frivole or the Lotus ear clips. However, the Cosmos ear clips will be limiting*, unlike the Frivole ear clips. I truly sympathize with you. It is not an easy decision. But whatever choice you make, it will be TO. DIE. FOR.



I agree with *thimp*. If I could afford the cosmos I would have bought those for evening and something else for the daytime. But I love the frivole station necklace. However, as much as I love it, I would consider - are you going to want to wear it 10 yrs or 20 yrs from now? I think the cosmos is one of those pieces that you can wear for a lifetime. And if it really is going to be your last piece for a long time, then maybe you should get it; just think how much the price has gone up in the past couple of years. Are you going to be able to afford it in the future if you don't get it now?


----------



## bags to die for

Florasun said:


> Oh congrats! that sounds wonderful - I'd love to see a modeling pic.



Pics with and without including the 5 motif bracelet. I have a short neck and think the longer length helps elongate me. 

Sorry about the blurry pics! Its quite late here.


----------



## thimp

The Frivole ear clips are here. Is it strange that wearing these ear clips makes me feel youthful? LOL. So, small Lotus ear clips, or small Frivole ear clips?


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> If you don't mind, please show us the two together. I think they will look great but I may be biased since I was thinking that they might go with my WG Magic necklace.



Here you go. I hope this help. Personally, I do not think the frivole ear clips and the 20 vintage motif necklace match well.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> kim_mac- I think you are making a wonderful choice! I have to be honest, between the medium Cosmos pendant and the Frivole station necklace, I prefer the Frivole station necklace. It's so light, feminine, and playful. However, to be a devil's advocate, are you 100% sure? You have been talking about the Cosmos set for a long, long time. I think the Cosmos ear clips have the best wow factor, when compare to the Frivole or the Lotus ear clips. However, the Cosmos ear clips will be limiting, unlike the Frivole ear clips. I truly sympathize with you. It is not an easy decision. But whatever choice you make, it will be TO. DIE. FOR.



hi thimp - thank you for your honest opinion!  i know i have been thinking about the cosmos FOREVER and i too love the cosmos earclips over the frivole but i was never 100% sure about what size to get.  the small pendant is wonderful for day to night, everyday but i want to get something really special (like your lotus ring - there's more WOW - kwim?)  i was never comfortable with the medium cosmos pendant because like i mentioned before, it's like a giant pile of diamonds on my chest!  so, i passed on several price increases.  but now, seems like vca is increasing every quarter and close to 20% so i have to make a decision.  in NY when i tried on the frivole station necklace, it just looked so pretty and light and feminine - exactly as you describe.  since i'm a matchy-matchy person, i prefer to get the frivole earclips over my beloved cosmos because it would bother me if they didn't match.  maybe in the future i'll pick up some cosmos earclips and pendant (both small size) - if i can afford it later!  i'm as close to 100% sure as i can be but having doubts since it's such a big decision!!!


----------



## kim_mac

oh my thimp - some gorgeous pics!  side by side pics are so helpful!!!  i prefer the lotus earclips on you!  they look more EXPENSIVE!  haha!  so rich and love the match with the ring.


----------



## kim_mac

Florasun said:


> I agree with *thimp*. If I could afford the cosmos I would have bought those for evening and something else for the daytime. But I love the frivole station necklace. However, as much as I love it, I would consider - are you going to want to wear it 10 yrs or 20 yrs from now? I think the cosmos is one of those pieces that you can wear for a lifetime. And if it really is going to be your last piece for a long time, then maybe you should get it; just think how much the price has gone up in the past couple of years. Are you going to be able to afford it in the future if you don't get it now?




i love both.  small cosmos pendant for everyday but frivole for special occasions.  i don't know if i will wear 10 or 20 years from now.  shouldn't i just buy for now?  i don't know if i'll be able to afford something else in the future.  i might have to be done with VCA after this purchase.  so sad because i love VCA.


----------



## Candice0985

Thimp: I really like the Frivole earrings on you! they coordinate really well with the lotus ring.
do you not like them with the 20 motif turquoise? I think they look lovely together!


----------



## thimp

Candice0985 said:


> Thimp: I really like the Frivole earrings on you! they coordinate really well with the lotus ring.
> do you not like them with the 20 motif turquoise? I think they look lovely together!



It is wacky that I like the frivole ear clips with the lotus ring? Together, they seem whimsical, not so serious, like I just threw them together for fun. 

But I think I like both ear clips. Ughh. The lotus is more serious, and perhaps I will age with them better.  However, when I wear the frivole ear clips, I love how they look on me. I feel young and pretty wearing them. :shame:

As to the 20 motif, I really do not know how it looks with the frivole. I'm soooo confuse right now.


----------



## dbeech

ohsohappy said:


> I was thinking buying turqoise but if it is not the best quality and could be faded....then maybe I need to go for MOP instead? In terms of germstone value those have no reason to justify their prices....but still I am buying...T.T


 

The sleeping beauty turquoise that VCA uses is gorgeous.  The color is a bright consistent blue hue, very smooth with no flaws.  See Thimp's modeling photos on the previous page....so beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

thimp,  

I love the Frivole earrings on you the best!   I think they are gorgeous!  I also think
they look great with the 20 motif turquoise.   It really depends what you are wearing.....

Frivole all the way....


----------



## beansbeans

At first glance, I really liked the lotus earrings but nothing beats that youthful feeling, so I vote for Frivole!  

Maybe you can double the 20 motif turq so the necklace has a 'rounder' look to match the frivole petals???


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> It is wacky that I like the frivole ear clips with the lotus ring? Together, they seem whimsical, not so serious, like I just threw them together for fun.
> 
> But I think I like both ear clips. Ughh. The lotus is more serious, and perhaps I will age with them better.  However, when I wear the frivole ear clips, I love how they look on me. I feel young and pretty wearing them. :shame:
> 
> As to the 20 motif, I really do not know how it looks with the frivole. I'm soooo confuse right now.


well, it's all about feeling young and pretty!  go for the frivole!!!


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Here you go. I hope this help. Personally, I do not think the frivole ear clips and the 20 vintage motif necklace match well.


 
Actually I think they look fine together, because they both have the rounded shapes. 
And although the lotus do look more expensive, they look more serious. I prefer the frivole - they are more youthful - like you said.


----------



## Florasun

bags to die for said:


> Pics with and without including the 5 motif bracelet. I have a short neck and think the longer length helps elongate me.
> 
> Sorry about the blurry pics! Its quite late here.


 
I agree - it looks wonderful on you. I have the same neck problem which is why I have stayed away from the 10 and 20 motif necklaces. (And also why I have a drawer full of unworn Hermes scarves, LOL!)


----------



## bags to die for

Florasun said:


> I agree - it looks wonderful on you. I have the same neck problem which is why I have stayed away from the 10 and 20 motif necklaces. (And also why I have a drawer full of unworn Hermes scarves, LOL!)



That's me too! A tower of orange scarf boxes.


----------



## darkangel07760

dbeech said:


> I just asked my SA this question and she said she thought the price increase would be consistent across the Vintage Alhambra line.


 
I am sorry, am I hearing this right?  I know that there is going to be a price increase in October in the UK; is there also going to be another price increase in the US?


----------



## StephKou

darkangel07760 said:


> I am sorry, am I hearing this right?  I know that there is going to be a price increase in October in the UK; is there also going to be another price increase in the US?


what there is another price increase in october??? we just had one in sept? i thought in oct it was the US's turn!


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> The Frivole ear clips are here. Is it strange that wearing these ear clips makes me feel youthful? LOL. So, small Lotus ear clips, or small Frivole ear clips?


love both but soft spot for lotus...


----------



## dbeech

darkangel07760 said:


> I am sorry, am I hearing this right? I know that there is going to be a price increase in October in the UK; is there also going to be another price increase in the US?


 

Yes, my SA confirmed yesterday that there will be another increase in October.


----------



## darkangel07760

StephKou said:


> what there is another price increase in october??? we just had one in sept? i thought in oct it was the US's turn!


 
Oh I am so sorry!  That's why I was asking.  I try to keep track off all the posts, and I get kinda lost sometimes...


----------



## darkangel07760

dbeech said:


> Yes, my SA confirmed yesterday that there will be another increase in October.


 
ugh.
now I am wonderingif I should get the vca bracelet I want.  Does NM only accept Amex?


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> Here you go. I hope this help. Personally, I do not think the frivole ear clips and the 20 vintage motif necklace match well.


Thimp - both earrings look lovely, you need them both  The lotus with the lotus ring is fab but I also like the frivole with the lotus ring.

Okay, I see your point about the frivole and the vintage alhambra but it may more a function of color. Perhaps they match better with the MOP? I'm of no help since I like both earrings, sorry.


----------



## neenabengal

darkangel07760 said:


> I am sorry, am I hearing this right?  I know that there is going to be a price increase in October in the UK; is there also going to be another price increase in the US?



UK had their price increase in September.  The turquoise necklace I bought before the Sept increase has now increased by £450!!  So glad I bought it when I did   Think my VCA adventure is now complete - cant cope with these increases


----------



## darkangel07760

neenabengal said:


> UK had their price increase in September.  The turquoise necklace I bought before the Sept increase has now increased by £450!!  So glad I bought it when I did   Think my VCA adventure is now complete - cant cope with these increases


 
ugh.  I mean, I have enough on my credit card... but... I dunno.  Dont know if I can afford another piece, even if there is a price increase... I have my SO's birthday weekend this weekend, and then christmas....


----------



## neenabengal

darkangel07760 said:


> ugh.  I mean, I have enough on my credit card... but... I dunno.  Dont know if I can afford another piece, even if there is a price increase... I have my SO's birthday weekend this weekend, and then christmas....



Lol, I think you and I (for our sanity's sake) need to stay off this particular thread!!  

Seriously though, Imho, I dont think any piece of jewellery is worth getting into any debt for - you have a BEAUTIFUL mop necklace already  

Enjoy your SO's birthday


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree.



Candice0985 said:


> Thimp: I really like the Frivole earrings on you! they coordinate really well with the lotus ring.
> do you not like them with the 20 motif turquoise? I think they look lovely together!


----------



## darkangel07760

neenabengal said:


> Lol, I think you and I (for our sanity's sake) need to stay off this particular thread!!
> 
> Seriously though, Imho, I dont think any piece of jewellery is worth getting into any debt for - you have a BEAUTIFUL mop necklace already
> 
> Enjoy your SO's birthday


 
I toally agree.    We are going to have lots of fun!  Woo!  And yes... I at least have one piece of VCA!!!


----------



## Florasun

darkangel07760 said:


> ugh.
> now I am wonderingif I should get the vca bracelet I want. Does NM only accept Amex?


 
*darkangel* - I know this isn't helping - but the NM in Bellevue, WA accepts Master Card and Visa as well as AMEX. So does the Las Vegas NM. Good luck and don't stress! I think I'm done after this too - I feel like a hamster on a wheel trying to build my VCA collection in the midst of all these price increases.


----------



## Kiernan

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on TPF for awhile and finally introduced myself in the Pomellato thread. This thread is one of my favorites and I've been loving all the beautiful pieces everyone has collected!

I'm new to VCA but have been thinking about getting a vintage Alhambra bracelet before the next price increase. I'd like it to complement my new Pomellato Nudo ring, so am looking mainly at the YG versions:


MOP - feel like this might be too light to go well with a citrine-colored stone?
Tiger's Eye - opposite problem, too matchy?
Plain YG - love this and feel like it would go perfectly; I'm hesitating a bit because I've never worn a lot of YG (though after buying the ring I'm increasingly drawn toward it!) and have a stainless Cartier tank francaise on my left hand, so it would be quite a mix of metals
A photo of the ring is below. Thoughts? I would love some input from the VCA experts!


----------



## beansbeans

Kiernan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on TPF for awhile and finally introduced myself in the Pomellato thread. This thread is one of my favorites and I've been loving all the beautiful pieces everyone has collected!
> 
> I'm new to VCA but have been thinking about getting a vintage Alhambra bracelet before the next price increase. I'd like it to complement my new Pomellato Nudo ring, so am looking mainly at the YG versions:
> 
> 
> MOP - feel like this might be too light to go well with a citrine-colored stone?
> Tiger's Eye - opposite problem, too matchy?
> Plain YG - love this and feel like it would go perfectly; I'm hesitating a bit because I've never worn a lot of YG (though after buying the ring I'm increasingly drawn toward it!) and have a stainless Cartier tank francaise on my left hand, so it would be quite a mix of metals
> A photo of the ring is below. Thoughts? I would love some input from the VCA experts!


 
VCA now has a rose gold bracelet.  It might go really well with the rose gold in your ring.


----------



## ShyShy

Thimp - I like the frivole on you. It lends a very soft, pretty and feminine look to the edginess of the lotus ring. In terms of the frivole earrings matching the 20 motif... Based on color, mop may be a better match but the roundish shape of both definitely go together. So I'd say it's more about what you wear to balance the starkness of the blue against white. I think if you got the lotus earrings, it would be even harder to pair it with your 20 motif!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> The Frivole ear clips are here. Is it strange that wearing these ear clips makes me feel youthful? LOL. So, small Lotus ear clips, or small Frivole ear clips?



Gorgeous!!!    They both look great on you, but after seeing your pics, I have to say the Lotus ear clips for sure.  The Frivole does seem a bit youthful and I can tell you are definitely young with your beautiful skin!  However, the Lotus ear clips look really classy and would be a good piece to wear for a long time.


----------



## dbeech

Kiernan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on TPF for awhile and finally introduced myself in the Pomellato thread. This thread is one of my favorites and I've been loving all the beautiful pieces everyone has collected!
> 
> I'm new to VCA but have been thinking about getting a vintage Alhambra bracelet before the next price increase. I'd like it to complement my new Pomellato Nudo ring, so am looking mainly at the YG versions:
> 
> 
> MOP - feel like this might be too light to go well with a citrine-colored stone?
> Tiger's Eye - opposite problem, too matchy?
> Plain YG - love this and feel like it would go perfectly; I'm hesitating a bit because I've never worn a lot of YG (though after buying the ring I'm increasingly drawn toward it!) and have a stainless Cartier tank francaise on my left hand, so it would be quite a mix of metals
> A photo of the ring is below. Thoughts? I would love some input from the VCA experts!


 
Have you considered onyx?


----------



## Kiernan

beansbeans said:


> VCA now has a rose gold bracelet.  It might go really well with the rose gold in your ring.



Ooh, good point. VCA rose gold seems pinker, but it's a beautiful tone and it probably would be a really nice complement.



dbeech said:


> Have you considered onyx?



You know, I hadn't because I didn't know if it would be versatile enough as a bracelet, but I just saw someone's picture on here and it is really gorgeous.

I LOVE the WG chalcedony but it wouldn't go with the ring at all ... the SA at my local boutique suggested I wear it with my watch instead, so that's a possibility too. I didn't have my ring at the time, so I really need to go back and test out the possibilities.

Gah, too many options and too little time to decide!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The chalcedony would be complementary.....(opposite the color wheel).
You could easily justify the bracelet......
Rose gold or yg, too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

darkangel07760 said:


> ugh.
> now I am wonderingif I should get the vca bracelet I want.  Does NM only accept Amex?



What do you plan to get this time???


----------



## Candice0985

Kiernan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on TPF for awhile and finally introduced myself in the Pomellato thread. This thread is one of my favorites and I've been loving all the beautiful pieces everyone has collected!
> 
> I'm new to VCA but have been thinking about getting a vintage Alhambra bracelet before the next price increase. I'd like it to complement my new Pomellato Nudo ring, so am looking mainly at the YG versions:
> 
> 
> MOP - feel like this might be too light to go well with a citrine-colored stone?
> Tiger's Eye - opposite problem, too matchy?
> Plain YG - love this and feel like it would go perfectly; I'm hesitating a bit because I've never worn a lot of YG (though after buying the ring I'm increasingly drawn toward it!) and have a stainless Cartier tank francaise on my left hand, so it would be quite a mix of metals
> A photo of the ring is below. Thoughts? I would love some input from the VCA experts!


the RG 5 motif vintage alhambra would look amazing with your new ring!!!


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous!!!    They both look great on you, but after seeing your pics, I have to say the Lotus ear clips for sure.  The Frivole does seem a bit youthful and I can tell you are definitely young with your beautiful skin!  However, the Lotus ear clips look really classy and would be a good piece to wear for a long time.



Thank you everyone for your wonderfully thoughtful inputs. I guess, ideally, the choice would be both. But that is not an option for now. I am still undecided-my heart say frivole, my logic say lotus. 

*marialc121*-Thank you for your very sweet comments! I will be 40 next week, so your comments have made my day.:kiss: I can see what you mean by the lotus ear clips- classic, enduring, and a natural set with the lotus ring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dearest Thimp,
I feel that you should go with your


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> ok, ladies - it's crunch time for me as well. i have to make up my mind NOW if i want the cosmos medium pendant and medium earclips OR frivole station necklace and earclips. after trying them on in NY last week, i think i'm going to go with the frivole set. i have several pendants and want something special for dressy occasions. i wish i could get the double flower ring as well but since i already have my butterflies btf ring, i'm going to consider that a vca set and be content. this will be my LAST major jewelry purchase for many many years so i want to be sure i'm making the right decision. i'm so excited and nervous. am i making the right choice???


 
I love the Frivole station necklace!  I tried it on a few weeks ago and was amazed at how much sparkle and presence it had.  It is a very delicate and beautiful piece and, to be honest, I think it can be dressed up or down.  The only downside in my view is that some of the stations were not visible with my hair down (though it does look more casual this way).  It would look great with hair up (or if you have short hair) so you could see all of the stations.  I wish they made a double flower Frivole pendant that looked like the center of the station necklace.   That would be a great every day piece.  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> The Frivole ear clips are here. Is it strange that wearing these ear clips makes me feel youthful? LOL. So, small Lotus ear clips, or small Frivole ear clips?


 
I am in the minority, but I love the Lotus ear clips on you!  I think it is a gorgeous set with the ring and I do think they can be worn dressy or casual.  They look amazing in Calisnoopy's pics worn casually!  Ultimately, though, I feel jewelry is very personal and it has to be what makes you smile every time you put it on.  Both are beautiful options and you can't go wrong.  Congrats!


----------



## ShyShy

kim_mac said:


> ok, ladies - it's crunch time for me as well.  i have to make up my mind NOW if i want the cosmos medium pendant and medium earclips OR frivole station necklace and earclips.  after trying them on in NY last week, i think i'm going to go with the frivole set.  i have several pendants and want something special for dressy occasions.  i wish i could get the double flower ring as well but since i already have my butterflies btf ring, i'm going to consider that a vca set and be content.  this will be my LAST major jewelry purchase for many many years so i want to be sure i'm making the right decision.  i'm so excited and nervous.  am i making the right choice???



Dear kim_mac, I remember reading about your dilemma on another thread. I think the frivole necklace is one special piece. I was going to suggest frivole necklace with cosmos earrings but I think you like your jewelry as a matching set... If this is going to be your last jewelry purchase in a while I'd go with what your heart loved in the first place, the medium cosmos. This set will see you through many many years I think. But if you still intend to add on the frivole 2 flower pave btf ring in the future, then stick with frivole. Something tells me the frivole ring will follow you home some day too...


----------



## G&Smommy

It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.  

Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.


----------



## darkangel07760

Florasun said:


> *darkangel* - I know this isn't helping - but the NM in Bellevue, WA accepts Master Card and Visa as well as AMEX. So does the Las Vegas NM. Good luck and don't stress! I think I'm done after this too - I feel like a hamster on a wheel trying to build my VCA collection in the midst of all these price increases.


 
I am going to seriously think about it.  I do plan on getting future pieces, but with the way gold is rising, I don't think I want to wait.  Gah!


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you plan to get this time???


 
I was thinking.... a bracelet from the sweet collection.... I don't know what to do, because these price increases are quite annoying.  We will see!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> I love the Frivole station necklace!  I tried it on a few weeks ago and was amazed at how much sparkle and presence it had.  It is a very delicate and beautiful piece and, to be honest, I think it can be dressed up or down.  The only downside in my view is that some of the stations were not visible with my hair down (though it does look more casual this way).  It would look great with hair up (or if you have short hair) so you could see all of the stations.  I wish they made a double flower Frivole pendant that looked like the center of the station necklace.   That would be a great every day piece.  Congrats!



yay, another fan of the frivole station necklace!  agree - what a waste for some of the flowers to be hidden with my long hair!  i'll keep in mind to put my hair up for super fancy occasions for the full effect.  i love the double flower in front - i really like the double ring but DH would kill me if i even mention it!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.
> 
> Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.



congrats!  i know how much you love the pave magic pendant.  so happy for you!  can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> yay, another fan of the frivole station necklace! agree - what a waste for some of the flowers to be hidden with my long hair! i'll keep in mind to put my hair up for super fancy occasions for the full effect. i love the double flower in front - i really like the double ring but DH would kill me if i even mention it!


 
The Frivole double flower ring is amazing!  I have only seen it in photos, but I imagine it is even more beautiful in person.  Maybe some day you will have all three - necklace, earrings, and ring!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> congrats! i know how much you love the pave magic pendant. so happy for you! can't wait to see pics!!!


 
Thanks!  I have gone back and forth on this so many times and spent way too much, but I know I would regret not buying now since it is going up $3K next week.


----------



## burberryprncess

Any harm to MOP if I rinse it with plain water after each use instead of just cleaning it with a wet micro fine cloth?


----------



## marialc121

Yay!!!  I'm so happy for you!  This is a very beautiful piece and the most important thing is you went with your heart.  I hope to see your reveals soon.  



G&Smommy said:


> It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.
> 
> Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.


----------



## marialc121

I'm so happy for you that you made a great decision.  Although, I love the Cosmos, I prefer the Frivole station necklace to the medium Cosmos.  This is a very special piece in the way the necklace has the motif all around and it's definitely going to be different than the pendants that you already own.  I hope to see some modeling pics soon.  




kim_mac said:


> ok, ladies - it's crunch time for me as well.  i have to make up my mind NOW if i want the cosmos medium pendant and medium earclips OR frivole station necklace and earclips.  after trying them on in NY last week, i think i'm going to go with the frivole set.  i have several pendants and want something special for dressy occasions.  i wish i could get the double flower ring as well but since i already have my butterflies btf ring, i'm going to consider that a vca set and be content.  this will be my LAST major jewelry purchase for many many years so i want to be sure i'm making the right decision.  i'm so excited and nervous.  am i making the right choice???


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! This is a very beautiful piece and the most important thing is you went with your heart. I hope to see your reveals soon.


 
Thanks!  I can't wait to actually receive it!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> yay, another fan of the frivole station necklace!  agree - what a waste for some of the flowers to be hidden with my long hair!  i'll keep in mind to put my hair up for super fancy occasions for the full effect.  i love the double flower in front - i really like the double ring but DH would kill me if i even mention it!



kim_mac-I think you've made a great decision on the frivole station necklace. What a stunning piece! PLEASE take lots of pics when you receive it! I'm dying to see it on you!


----------



## Bethc

burberryprncess said:


> Any harm to MOP if I rinse it with plain water after each use instead of just cleaning it with a wet micro fine cloth?


 
I've heard different things for MOP.  My SA says that it's sturdier than pearls and I don't have to worry about getting my bracelet wet when I wash my hands, but not to take a shower in it.  Then I met someone at that beach who said she hadn't taken her magic MOP pendant off for 2 years, she showers, swims, etc. in it. I looked at it on her neck, (not really close) it looked fine.  

So, I still don't wash mine, but I don't know if anyone else does?


----------



## misssoph

Well I have done it! My first VCA!
I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
Thanking you for help


----------



## Kiernan

misssoph said:


> Well I have done it! My first VCA!
> I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
> After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
> For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
> Thanking you for help



Congratulations! Can you post a modeling shot? I'm considering it as well, and would love to see it on.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.
> 
> Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.



*G&Smommy* - I know you will love the pave pendant, and over the long run you won't regret it! I see it will be here next week - can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## Florasun

misssoph said:


> Well I have done it! My first VCA!
> I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
> After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
> For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
> Thanking you for help



OMG I looooove that bracelet! congrats!


----------



## misssoph

Kiernan said:


> Congratulations! Can you post a modeling shot? I'm considering it as well, and would love to see it on.



I will happily do so, but I won't receive it for a week or so with shipping etc to Australia.


----------



## misssoph

Florasun said:


> OMG I looooove that bracelet! congrats!



Thankyou!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't wash mine, either.
Really only plan to wipe it off on occasion with a damp cloth as needed...........





Bethc said:


> I've heard different things for MOP. My SA says that it's sturdier than pearls and I don't have to worry about getting my bracelet wet when I wash my hands, but not to take a shower in it. Then I met someone at that beach who said she hadn't taken her magic MOP pendant off for 2 years, she showers, swims, etc. in it. I looked at it on her neck, (not really close) it looked fine.
> 
> So, I still don't wash mine, but I don't know if anyone else does?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wonderful!!!!!
Now the hard part...waiting for it to arrive!



misssoph said:


> Well I have done it! My first VCA!
> I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
> After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
> For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
> Thanking you for help


----------



## misssoph

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wonderful!!!!!
> Now the hard part...waiting for it to arrive!



It is actually kind of fun tracking your special package across the world with fedex...picked up...to US hub....to Alaska...to Singapore ....finally to Australia. Builds the suspense...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Then you receive the box...sign for it...sit down and TEAR INTO IT AS FAST AS YOU CAN.




misssoph said:


> It is actually kind of fun tracking your special package across the world with fedex...picked up...to US hub....to Alaska...to Singapore ....finally to Australia. Builds the suspense...


----------



## misssoph

texasgirliegirl said:


> Then you receive the box...sign for it...sit down and TEAR INTO IT AS FAST AS YOU CAN.



Usually sitting in the car in the fedex depot parking lot!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOVE that!!!!!




misssoph said:


> Usually sitting in the car in the fedex depot parking lot!


----------



## burberryprncess

Bethc said:


> I've heard different things for MOP.  My SA says that it's sturdier than pearls and I don't have to worry about getting my bracelet wet when I wash my hands, but not to take a shower in it.  Then I met someone at that beach who said she hadn't taken her magic MOP pendant off for 2 years, she showers, swims, etc. in it. I looked at it on her neck, (not really close) it looked fine.
> 
> So, I still don't wash mine, but I don't know if anyone else does?



Thanks for letting me know.  I can understand not wetting pearls because of the strings being fragile.  My SA did tell me that it was ok to wash MOP occasionally with very mild non-abrasive soap and rinse well with distilled water.  Last night I felt my MOP 10 motif was getting a bit dirty and that simply wiping it down with a wet micro fine cloth would not do.  I ended up rinse it with running water because I didn't have distilled water, but it looks fine, so I thought perhaps running it through with water (next time I'll buy distilled) would be fine.  I don't think I'll ever shower or swim with it on though.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't wash mine, either.
> Really only plan to wipe it off on occasion with a damp cloth as needed...........



That's what I've been doing but after awhile, it feels yucky like it really needs a bath.


----------



## burberryprncess

misssoph said:


> Well I have done it! My first VCA!
> I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
> After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
> For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
> Thanking you for help



Congratulations on your first VCA!  You do get more bang for your money opting for the bracelet than a single pendant.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> I was thinking.... a bracelet from the sweet collection.... I don't know what to do, because these price increases are quite annoying.  We will see!



I think you should get it because price is hiking up next week.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.
> 
> Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.



Congratulations!  That's what you really wanted (pave Magic pendant) so you should get it.  The BTF ring is beautifully too.


----------



## thimp

I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.


----------



## StephKou

Kiernan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on TPF for awhile and finally introduced myself in the Pomellato thread. This thread is one of my favorites and I've been loving all the beautiful pieces everyone has collected!
> 
> I'm new to VCA but have been thinking about getting a vintage Alhambra bracelet before the next price increase. I'd like it to complement my new Pomellato Nudo ring, so am looking mainly at the YG versions:
> 
> 
> MOP - feel like this might be too light to go well with a citrine-colored stone?
> Tiger's Eye - opposite problem, too matchy?
> Plain YG - love this and feel like it would go perfectly; I'm hesitating a bit because I've never worn a lot of YG (though after buying the ring I'm increasingly drawn toward it!) and have a stainless Cartier tank francaise on my left hand, so it would be quite a mix of metals
> A photo of the ring is below. Thoughts? I would love some input from the VCA experts!


mop with yg or yg bc it would be most flexible - lovely ring


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.


wow that is like choosing between milk chocolate and white chocolate! amazing...


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.


Thimp - those are amazing too. What are you leaning towards? I still haven't had a chance to go in try them on.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.



Wow!!! You have a tough decision to make!  They all look so nice on you.  Have you made your decision yet?


----------



## Kiernan

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.



Oh wow, those are both stunning! I love the extra sparkle in the middle of the Cosmos, but the Frivole are so pretty and delicate.


----------



## thimp

Just for play, I compared all three earrings with the Lotus ring. I think the Frivole looks less overpowering.


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Thimp - those are amazing too. What are you leaning towards? I still haven't had a chance to go in try them on.



Perhaps you can have them sent to your home? My SA was kind enough to do so. 

Strangely enough, I'm leaning toward the Frivole. They are understated enough to go with just about any statement piece.


----------



## peppers90

^^
*thimp,* I like the frivole better.  It seems to match the ring nicely, the cosmos has more rounded edges- where your Lotus ring has points.   Good luck, you have a tough (but fun!) decision to make!!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp - you are amazing to share these comparison pictures.  thank you so much, it's so helpful to see them all side-by-side.  they all look gorgeous on you.  and i thought i had a tough decision!  i love them all on you.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Perhaps you can have them sent to your home? My SA was kind enough to do so.
> 
> Strangely enough, I'm leaning toward the Frivole. They are understated enough to go with just about any statement piece.



I think the frivole look amazing and they compliment each other.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think the frivole look amazing and they compliment each other.



Is it odd that I prefer the frivole earrings with the lotus ring, instead of the lotus earrings with the lotus ring? Maybe I'm just clueless when it comes to fashion. Shouldn't I prefer the more matchy set?


----------



## G&Smommy

misssoph said:


> Well I have done it! My first VCA!
> I asked for advice from you ladies a few days ago about how to best spend $2500 to mark a milestone...
> After considering my options I decided to stretch the amount a little to $3200 and I have bought a 5 motif rose gold vintage bracelet!!
> For $ 2100 the single motif pendent just seemed a bit delicate, the bracelet seemed "more bang for your buck" as it were.
> Thanking you for help


 
Congrats!  I would love to see some photos of the rose gold bracelet.  I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> *G&Smommy* - I know you will love the pave pendant, and over the long run you won't regret it! I see it will be here next week - can't wait to see modeling pics!


 
Thanks, Florasun!  It won't be an everyday piece, but I can definitely see myself getting a lot of use out of it.  And, I know I would regret not getting it before the price goes up again.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> That's what I've been doing but after awhile, it feels yucky like it really needs a bath.


 
My bracelet feels the same way!  I have been wiping each motif with a slightly damp cloth after wearing but it does seem to build up a lot of surface dirt and smudges from ordinary wear.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.



Both so beautiful!!!
Love the cosmos......


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations! That's what you really wanted (pave Magic pendant) so you should get it. The BTF ring is beautifully too.


 
Thanks burberryprncess!  No matter how much I tried to talk myself out of it (price, not practical, etc.), I just kept coming back to it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> Is it odd that I prefer the frivole earrings with the lotus ring, instead of the lotus earrings with the lotus ring? Maybe I'm just clueless when it comes to fashion. Shouldn't I prefer the more matchy set?



The frivole are my favorite when I see them next to the ring.
While the lotus earrings technically match, they seem sort of sharp looking when paired with the ring.
The frivole earrings provides a nice balance and compliment the ring.  
The cosmos are beautiful as a stand alone item.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Is it odd that I prefer the frivole earrings with the lotus ring, instead of the lotus earrings with the lotus ring? *Maybe I'm just clueless when it comes to fashion.* Shouldn't I prefer the more matchy set?



LOL!  You????  NEVER!  You have amazing taste, and a wonderful fashion sense.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  You????  NEVER!  You have amazing taste, and a wonderful fashion sense.


Cavalier Girl-you have always been a wonderfully kind person. Thank you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Is it odd that I prefer the frivole earrings with the lotus ring, instead of the lotus earrings with the lotus ring? Maybe I'm just clueless when it comes to fashion. Shouldn't I prefer the more matchy set?


One rule of fashion is not to be so matchy matchy. I like when things compliment each other.  Think of it as a garden of diamonds.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> *The frivole are my favorite when I see them next to the ring.*
> While the lotus earrings technically match, they seem sort of sharp looking when paired with the ring.
> The frivole earrings provides a nice balance and compliment the ring.
> *The cosmos are beautiful as a stand alone item.*



I agree with you 100%! The small Cosmos earrings are STUNNING, but as a stand alone piece. The Frivole earrings can be paired with many things, without overpowering them.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> One rule of fashion is not to be so matchy matchy. I like when things compliment each other.  Think of it as *a garden of diamonds.*



What a beautiful imagery! And so appropriate when it comes to VCA.


----------



## StephKou

thimp said:


> I just received the small Cosmos ear clips to compare with the Frivole ear clips. I thought these pics might be helpful to all who are the considering two.


i have to say that on  your ear the frivole suits the neckline and earline better.  the cosmos seems like it is sticking out a bit.  That is me being super picky and push come to shove.

The frivole is more delicate and can combine with other jewellry easier and cosmos is more of a stand alone piece.


----------



## popikna

thimp said:


> Perhaps you can have them sent to your home? My SA was kind enough to do so.
> 
> Strangely enough, I'm leaning toward the Frivole. They are understated enough to go with just about any statement piece.



Cosmos look amazing. If you don't mind, what is the price of the small cosmos? Thanks.


----------



## thimp

popikna said:


> Cosmos look amazing. If you don't mind, what is the price of the small cosmos? Thanks.



Yes, the small Cosmos ear clips is such a stunning piece! The price on it is $29,200 USD. I hope that helps.


----------



## thimp

And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria. 

Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:


----------



## dbeech

Congratulations, the earrings are absolutely gorgeous.  Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## kim_mac

great choice, thimp!  i think they look really lovely on you.  is the double frivole ring still on your wish list?  i'm dying to get the ring...


----------



## ouija board

Great choice, Thimp! And thank you for the excellent modeling shots. I actually like the Lotus more as a ring and the Cosmos more as a pendant. The Frivole as earrings, though, look just absolutely gorgeous on you; so feminine and pretty, but still substantial.  I'll be revisiting these three pictures often, since that's as close as I'll get to owning any of them!


----------



## Gojiberry

G&Smommy said:


> It seems like there is a trend towards purchasing pave pieces before this latest increase and especially the Frivole ear studs.  Almost my entire wish list now is pave pieces which are rapidly becoming further and further out of reach.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.
> 
> Finally decided on my final purchases - pave Magic pendant (I will be canceling the pave Magic ring) and WG Magic BTF ring in white and grey MOP.  The ring should be here tomorrow and the pendant is arriving next week.  I would love to be able to squeeze in a pave ring and a pave vintage Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, but I have already bought far too much.



Great choice!!!  You will love it!  It's classy!


----------



## Gojiberry

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:



LOOOOOOOOOOve Them!   Congradulations!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Thimp,* 

You made the perfect choice! They look so beautiful on you!!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> great choice, thimp!  i think they look really lovely on you.  is the double frivole ring still on your wish list?  i'm dying to get the ring...



Thank you, kim_mac! LOL! I'm so done with VCA. I have all I need/want from VCA...for now. So, as much as I love the double frivole ring, it will have to wait. I will enjoy my small but precious collection of VCA lovelies for the time being.


----------



## thimp

ouija board said:


> Great choice, Thimp! And thank you for the excellent modeling shots. *I actually like the Lotus more as a ring and the Cosmos more as a pendant.* The Frivole as earrings, though, look just absolutely gorgeous on you; so feminine and pretty, but still substantial.  I'll be revisiting these three pictures often, since that's as close as I'll get to owning any of them!



Thank you, ouija board! You know, I feel the same way as you do! I love the Cosmos in the small pendant, the Lotus in the BTF ring, and the Frivole in the earrings (and maybe the double Frivole ring.)


----------



## thimp

Thank you, nakedmosher2of3, Gojiberry, dbeech! :urock:


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:


Congrats !
You really couldn't have gone wrong with any of your possible choices as they are all gorgeous


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful choice!!!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:



Congrats, Thimp!  They were all such beautiful choices.  It was a hard decision but I think you made the best one.  I hope you enjoy all your beautiful pieces!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp - i think you picked the best in each category - lotus ring, cosmos pendant, and now frivole earclips.  they all look stunning on you.  congrats and enjoy your beautiful collection.  

because of this thread with its dangerous pictures and my desire for a complete set, i have gone ahead with ordering the double frivole ring as well.  i am wiped out and done with vca (and jewelry in general) for a long time.  i can't wait for my frivole set to come next week and will share pictures of course.  then i will need to avoid this thread so i am not tempted anymore haha!


----------



## Candice0985

thimp said:


> Is it odd that I prefer the frivole earrings with the lotus ring, instead of the lotus earrings with the lotus ring? Maybe I'm just clueless when it comes to fashion. Shouldn't I prefer the more matchy set?


frivole! I liked the frivole the 1st time. the cosmos earrings are amazing, but if they were a bit smaller they would be better. I agree the frivole is more understated and can be worn at the same time as your stunning lotus ring!


----------



## Candice0985

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:


oops, I should have finished the thread before answering. yay they're beautiful, congrats!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp - i think you picked the best in each category - lotus ring, cosmos pendant, and now frivole earclips.  they all look stunning on you.  congrats and enjoy your beautiful collection.
> 
> because of this thread with its dangerous pictures and my desire for a complete set, i have gone ahead with ordering the double frivole ring as well.  i am wiped out and done with vca (and jewelry in general) for a long time.  i can't wait for my frivole set to come next week and will share pictures of course.  then i will need to avoid this thread so i am not tempted anymore haha!



kim_mac-a big congratulations! Your set will be out of this world gorgeous! I am soooooo looking forward to the pics! Please, please take lots of pics so I can . LOL! You must be over the moon! If I were in your shoes, I would not be able to sleep until they arrive.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Congrats !
> You really couldn't have gone wrong with any of your possible choices as they are all gorgeous



Thank you, I'll take two! Have a wonderful time next week. And please let us know what you decide. As you said, they are all beautiful choices!


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> Congrats, Thimp!  They were all such beautiful choices.  It was a hard decision but I think you made the best one.  I hope you enjoy all your beautiful pieces!



Thank you, marialc121! I really am enjoying my humble collection of VCA. They will have to last me for a long time because I am so done with VCA. I try telling this to my SA, but of course, she doesn't believe me. 

BTW, how are you enjoying your small Cosmos pendant?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful choice!!!


Thank you, texasgirliegirl! I love the Frivole earrings, and feel very girly wearing them. :buttercup:



Candice0985 said:


> oops, I should have finished the thread before answering. yay they're beautiful, congrats!


Thank you, Candice0985! I'm glad you agree with me regarding the earrings.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Thank you, marialc121! I really am enjoying my humble collection of VCA. They will have to last me for a long time because I am so done with VCA. I try telling this to my SA, but of course, she doesn't believe me.
> 
> BTW, how are you enjoying your small Cosmos pendant?



I would love to have your humble collection any day.  Hehe...    We always say we are done, but I'm afraid with VCA there is no end.

I'm enjoying the Cosmos pendant very much.  Thank you again for your guidance.  I'm quite happy with the pin in the back now.  It gives me versatility because I can wear it in various ways.


----------



## Florasun

thimp - yay! you got the frivole earclips!  now we will be twins! (except I'm horribly frustrated because mine are not here yet!) Although I have to say both of the other (cosmos and lotus) were gorgeous, too.


----------



## radio_shrink

I am really debating about getting something before the price increase. I have always really wanted a 20 motif vintage alhambra, and I want to get it before it becomes unaffordable! Which of the following would you guys pick for my first 20 motif: Turquoise, Onyx, or Mother-Of-Pearl. I personally love the turquoise, but I am not sure if it is really an every-day piece. I want something I can wear day-in and day-out. 

MOP and Onyx seem the most wearable the turquoise is just so beautiful, I especially love it in yellow gold. I hope the rumors that they are going to rest it are not true!!!


----------



## gymangel812

radio_shrink said:


> I am really debating about getting something before the price increase. I have always really wanted a 20 motif vintage alhambra, and I want to get it before it becomes unaffordable! Which of the following would you guys pick for my first 20 motif: Turquoise, Onyx, or Mother-Of-Pearl. I personally love the turquoise, but I am not sure if it is really an every-day piece. I want something I can wear day-in and day-out.
> 
> MOP and Onyx seem the most wearable the turquoise is just so beautiful, I especially love it in yellow gold. I hope the rumors that they are going to rest it are not true!!!


turquoise! i would find a way to make it wearable, it's so pretty!


----------



## kim_mac

I would get mop or onyx. Turquoise is gorgeous but not something I would wear day in day out. You will get lots of compliments. Mop is probably the most understated.


----------



## Candice0985

Has anyone bought the new rose gold sweet clover bracelet? i'm debating between the sweet and the 5 motif RG bracelet to layer with my love bracelet.
any pics would be more then helpful !


----------



## G&Smommy

The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy - congrats on getting your alhambra btf ring.  it looks REALLY nice on you and even better that it's a perfect match to your other alhambra pieces.  very unique look.  unfortunately i prefer not to wear alhambra rings since i wash my hands a million times a day with 2 young kids, and i don't want to subject mop to that abuse.  and if i took off my rings to wash, i'm sure i would lose them.  just something to consider.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> Thank you, marialc121! I really am enjoying my humble collection of VCA. They will have to last me for a long time because I am so done with VCA. I try telling this to my SA, but of course, she doesn't believe me.
> 
> BTW, how are you enjoying your small Cosmos pendant?



Thimp, your collection is far from humble...it's fabulous!!!!
xoxoxo. Enjoy


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - congrats on getting your alhambra btf ring.  it looks REALLY nice on you and even better that it's a perfect match to your other alhambra pieces.  very unique look.  unfortunately i prefer not to wear alhambra rings since i wash my hands a million times a day with 2 young kids, and i don't want to subject mop to that abuse.  and if i took off my rings to wash, i'm sure i would lose them.  just something to consider.



Thanks, Kim_mac!  I also have two young children (twins) so I know what you mean about the hand washing . It probably can't be an every day piece for me and I think I may carry a pouch to put it in if I need to take it off while we are out.  Still debating it, but I do think it is rally beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

radio_shrink said:


> I am really debating about getting something before the price increase. I have always really wanted a 20 motif vintage alhambra, and I want to get it before it becomes unaffordable! Which of the following would you guys pick for my first 20 motif: Turquoise, Onyx, or Mother-Of-Pearl. I personally love the turquoise, but I am not sure if it is really an every-day piece. I want something I can wear day-in and day-out.
> 
> MOP and Onyx seem the most wearable the turquoise is just so beautiful, I especially love it in yellow gold. I hope the rumors that they are going to rest it are not true!!!



The mop is very fresh...feminine. 
Then onyx is sophisticated.
The turquoise is gorgeous and becoming more rare to find.....mine is set in yg which really sets off the turquoise but in wg is fresh and summery, too.
The all yg is a beautiful classic that goes with everything..perfect layering piece and has a beautiful texture.
My favorite is the tigers eye....it is very beautiful in real life and changes with the light...gorgeous and goes with everything. Not as common so somewhat unexpected.
There is also carnelian, chalcedony
Last but not least.....the pave.


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.


 
BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love your ring!


----------



## ohsohappy

So I was so confused and couldn't sleep for a few days...(as I imagine many of you might have already experienced...) 
And I finalized my purchase today!!

1. lotus earing
2. WG MOP 10 motif
3. sweet WG Turqoise butterfly pendant
4. YG Onyx 10 motif

I already have Frivole pandent, so I think I am pretty much done with VCF for a while with this purchase. 
I have some questions to you. 

Q1) I am still thinking of WG MOP earing....should I add it? or not?

Q2) Also, 1.2.3 didn't give me any hesitation but 4...I am still thinking. 
Do you think I could connect WG MOP and YG Onyx to make 20 motif? or it would look weird because each has different color(gold vs white?)..... if not should I change YG Onyx to WG Turqoise so connecting with WG MOP looks ok? 
what do you think?

Q3) Is there any other piece that you recommend?


----------



## G&Smommy

darkangel07760 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!  I love your ring!



Thanks, darkangel!


----------



## ohsohappy

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:



that is excellent choice, I think!!!
Interestingly I have a Frivole pendant(I love it and I wear it everyday!!!!) and I purchased lotus earing today!   Enjoy yours!


----------



## StephKou

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.


that looks great - i kove grey mop - i wish they would do a bracelet with that mix of white mop and grey mop! it works well with your bracelets as well


----------



## StephKou

ohsohappy said:


> So I was so confused and couldn't sleep for a few days...(as I imagine many of you might have already experienced...)
> And I finalized my purchase today!!
> 
> 1. lotus earing
> 2. WG MOP 10 motif
> 3. sweet WG Turqoise butterfly pendant
> 4. YG Onyx 10 motif
> 
> I already have Frivole pandent, so I think I am pretty much done with VCF for a while with this purchase.
> I have some questions to you.
> 
> Q1) I am still thinking of WG MOP earing....should I add it? or not?
> 
> Q2) Also, 1.2.3 didn't give me any hesitation but 4...I am still thinking.
> Do you think I could connect WG MOP and YG Onyx to make 20 motif? or it would look weird because each has different color(gold vs white?)..... if not should I change YG Onyx to WG Turqoise so connecting with WG MOP looks ok?
> what do you think?
> 
> Q3) Is there any other piece that you recommend?


that is a great selection but sometime the mop earrings may or may not suit your skintone - with earrings it is always best to try it on beforehand otherwise it just may not be the right thing for you

on another note everyone keeps saying that turquoise is getting rarer.  But from what i can see it really isnt.  there is always turqouise in the shops here and in practically every auction at chrisites and sothebys there has been turqouise yg alhambra! MY SA also didnt say that they are resting it.  turqouise is apparently on the same league as onyx carnelian etc. 

if anything the one thing that seems to sell out and you need to wait for is carnelian.

you might want to add some carnelian bc the carnelian at VCA is amazing - normally they dont get so red


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:



Congratulations!  Beautiful, feminine choice.  I *love* it on you!  Your *little* collection is quite THE collection, enjoy it in good health


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> thimp - yay! you got the frivole earclips!  now we will be twins! (except I'm horribly frustrated because mine are not here yet!) Although I have to say both of the other (cosmos and lotus) were gorgeous, too.



Thank you, Florasun! I'm sure your Frivole clips will arrive next week. Please post pics when you receive them! You are going to LOVE them! They really do make the wearer feel young and pretty!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thimp, your collection is far from humble...it's fabulous!!!!
> xoxoxo. Enjoy


----------



## tbbbjb

*ALLinTHEbag*:  Would you mind taking another clearer modeling shot of your Socrate BTF ring?  I would really appreciate it as I am on the fence. I *REALLY* want the Socrate 3 flower earclips in YG, but unfortunately I cannot justify the the price, sigh


----------



## thimp

ohsohappy said:


> that is excellent choice, I think!!!
> Interestingly I have a Frivole pendant(I love it and I wear it everyday!!!!) and I purchased lotus earing today!   Enjoy yours!


Thank you, ohsohappy! I'm glad to be a member of the Frivole club!

As to your choices, I think if you're planning to link 2 10 vintage motif necklaces together, it is best to stick to the same metal.


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:


> Thank you, ohsohappy! I'm glad to be a member of the Frivole club!
> 
> As to your choices, I think if you planning to link 2 10 vintage motif necklaces together, it is best to stick to the same metal.



I agree, but I am matchy-matchy that way.  I do not like mixing metals, the only exception are the platinum prongs on my e-ring with a yellow gold band.


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Congratulations!  Beautiful, feminine choice.  I *love* it on you!  Your *little* collection is quite THE collection, enjoy it in good health



Thank you, tbbbjb! I'm starting to love the Frivole line--such a light, feminine, and very wearable line!

Good luck on your decision with the Socrate BTF ring. Such a gorgeous ring. I think you really cannot go wrong with it.


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> *ALLinTHEbag*:  Would you mind taking another clearer modeling shot of your Socrate BTF ring?  I would really appreciate it as I am on the fence. I *REALLY* want *the Socrate 3 flower earclips in YG, *but unfortunately I cannot justify the the price, sigh



Those ear clips are sooo gorgeous. I still remember Demi Moore wearing them in "The Joneses."


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:


> Thank you, tbbbjb! I'm starting to love the Frivole line--such a light, feminine, and very wearable line!
> 
> Good luck on your decision with the Socrate BTF ring. Such a gorgeous ring. I think you really cannot go wrong with it.



I have not been able to try it on in person and when I saw _*ALLinTHEbag*_'s quick modeling shot, it did not sing to me.  Oh but the earrings do!!!  I just cannot justify the price...


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:


> Those ear clips are sooo gorgeous. I still remember Demi Moore wearing them in "The Joneses."



I have never seen that movie, now if I want to torture myself  I will HAVE to rent it.  I saw them in a resent airline ad of all places.  I would look to find out which one, but do not want to wake the hubby right now.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.





G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, Kim_mac!  I also have two young children (twins) so I know what you mean about the hand washing . It probably can't be an every day piece for me and I think I may carry a pouch to put it in if I need to take it off while we are out.  Still debating it, but I do think it is rally beautiful!



This is a beautiful and looks great with your bracelet! If you want something that not everybody else is wearing this is definitely it!

When I am stuck at my desk at work I often remove my watch and other jewelry - just a nervous habit. I carry an Hermes micro be-bop to put my them in - it's the perfect size, imo.


----------



## Florasun

radio_shrink said:


> I am really debating about getting something before the price increase. I have always really wanted a 20 motif vintage alhambra, and I want to get it before it becomes unaffordable! Which of the following would you guys pick for my first 20 motif: Turquoise, Onyx, or Mother-Of-Pearl. I personally love the turquoise, but I am not sure if it is really an every-day piece. I want something I can wear day-in and day-out.
> 
> MOP and Onyx seem the most wearable the turquoise is just so beautiful, I especially love it in yellow gold. I hope the rumors that they are going to rest it are not true!!!



I think Onyx or MOP would be more wearable. I love the turquoise and YG, and if VCA raises all pieces the same percentage, it will go up the most, and go out of range more quickly. Like one of the earlier posters said, I would find a way to make it work. 





texasgirliegirl said:


> The mop is very fresh...feminine.
> Then onyx is sophisticated.
> The turquoise is gorgeous and becoming more rare to find.....mine is set in yg which really sets off the turquoise but in wg is fresh and summery, too.
> The all yg is a beautiful classic that goes with everything..perfect layering piece and has a beautiful texture.
> My favorite is the tigers eye....it is very beautiful in real life and changes with the light...gorgeous and goes with everything. Not as common so somewhat unexpected.
> There is also carnelian, chalcedony
> Last but not least.....the pave.



I love your descriptions - unfortunately it makes it harder to decide, not easier, LOL!


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.


G&Smommy-this is just gorgeous! I love how you layered your bracelets. I think the MOP ring should be okay, but you might want to consult your SA regarding it's affect with frequent hand washing.


----------



## Florasun

ohsohappy said:


> So I was so confused and couldn't sleep for a few days...(as I imagine many of you might have already experienced...)
> And I finalized my purchase today!!
> 
> 1. lotus earing
> 2. WG MOP 10 motif
> 3. sweet WG Turqoise butterfly pendant
> 4. YG Onyx 10 motif
> 
> I already have Frivole pandent, so I think I am pretty much done with VCF for a while with this purchase.
> I have some questions to you.
> 
> Q1) I am still thinking of WG MOP earing....should I add it? or not?
> 
> Q2) Also, 1.2.3 didn't give me any hesitation but 4...I am still thinking.
> Do you think I could connect WG MOP and YG Onyx to make 20 motif? or it would look weird because each has different color(gold vs white?)..... if not should I change YG Onyx to WG Turqoise so connecting with WG MOP looks ok?
> what do you think?
> 
> Q3) Is there any other piece that you recommend?



I don't think I would like the two different metals together. Maybe you could trade one of your 10 motif necklaces for MOP and onyx bracelets - that way you could connect the bracelet to whichever necklace you kept and have a 15 motif necklace, and two different bracelets that you could mix. Just thinking...


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> I don't think I would like the two different metals together. Maybe you could trade one of your 10 motif necklaces for MOP and onyx bracelets - that way you could connect the bracelet to whichever necklace you kept and have a 15 motif necklace, and two different bracelets that you could mix. Just thinking...



That is actually a GREAT idea.  It adds 2 more pieces to her jewelery wardrobe _and_ will extend her 10 motif to a much longer size, ie more options!  We have such great minds on this thread, I *LOVE* it, now could someone just help me justify the Socrate 3 flower earrings at $17,900 (I believe)...YIKES!


----------



## tbbbjb

ohsohappy said:


> So I was so confused and couldn't sleep for a few days...(as I imagine many of you might have already experienced...)
> And I finalized my purchase today!!
> 
> 1. lotus earing
> 2. WG MOP 10 motif
> 3. sweet WG Turqoise butterfly pendant
> 4. YG Onyx 10 motif
> 
> I already have Frivole pandent, so I think I am pretty much done with VCF for a while with this purchase.
> I have some questions to you.
> 
> Q1) I am still thinking of WG MOP earing....should I add it? or not?
> 
> Q2) Also, 1.2.3 didn't give me any hesitation but 4...I am still thinking.
> Do you think I could connect WG MOP and YG Onyx to make 20 motif? or it would look weird because each has different color(gold vs white?)..... if not should I change YG Onyx to WG Turqoise so connecting with WG MOP looks ok?
> what do you think?
> 
> Q3) Is there any other piece that you recommend?



Regarding Q1, I think you would get more bang for your buck with a 5 motif bracelet as opposed to the earclips, unless you were thinking earstuds.   The earclips are surprisingly pricey in comparison to the 5 motif bracelet, maybe it is the backs...any ideas?


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> That is actually a GREAT idea.  It adds 2 more pieces to her jewelery wardrobe _and_ will extend her 10 motif to a much longer size, ie more options!  We have such great minds on this thread, I *LOVE* it, now could someone just help me justify the Socrate 3 flower earrings at $17,900 (I believe)...YIKES!



Just think - this time next year you will be thinking what a bargain $17,900 was - and kicking yourself for not jumping on it!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.



I think it looks very nice on you.  I love the MOP's in the two different colors and the two sizes in motifs!  It gives it a good contrast and matches your bracelets as well.


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> I have not been able to try it on in person and when I saw _*ALLinTHEbag*_'s quick modeling shot, *it did not sing to me.  Oh but the earrings do!!!*  I just cannot justify the price...


I think you yourself said it best. The socrate ring does not sing to you, but the earrings does. I remember a wonderful line from the forum member, *Greentea*--Buy the best, cry once. Settle for less, cry forever.


----------



## G&Smommy

StephKou said:


> that looks great - i kove grey mop - i wish they would do a bracelet with that mix of white mop and grey mop! it works well with your bracelets as well


 
Thanks, StephKou!  I agree, a bracelet with white and grey MOP would be beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> This is a beautiful and looks great with your bracelet! If you want something that not everybody else is wearing this is definitely it!
> 
> When I am stuck at my desk at work I often remove my watch and other jewelry - just a nervous habit. I carry an Hermes micro be-bop to put my them in - it's the perfect size, imo.


 
Thanks, Florasun!  I appreciate the suggestion on the micro be-bop, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> G&Smommy-this is just gorgeous! I love how you layered your bracelets. I think the MOP ring should be okay, but you might want to consult your SA regarding it's affect with frequent hand washing.


 
Thanks, thimp!  I would take it off before washing hands.  I think small amounts of water are okay on MOP, but I would worry about the soap (usually anti-bacterial soap in my house).


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I think it looks very nice on you. I love the MOP's in the two different colors and the two sizes in motifs! It gives it a good contrast and matches your bracelets as well.


 
Thanks, marialc121!  The MOP on the ring is just beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!

I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.




Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!



Congratulations, sbelle! That is absolutely STUNNING! You are very lucky, indeed! I would love to see a modeling shot should you get an opportunity.


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle - FINALLY!!!  i'm so happy your special order is IN and on its way to you.  It looks gorgeous in the picture and i'm sure even more on you in person.  Congrats on this special piece.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting! Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1. Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? I got a phone call and a picture on Friday. Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!! I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!


 
Congrats!  It finally arrived!  It looks beautiful.  Do you plan on wearing it alone or with charms?


----------



## marialc121

Very nice!  I guess it was worth the wait after all.  Please post some pics when you get the piece.



sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!  I have read and read how you have waited for this piece FOREVER, so glad it is finally on it's way home to you!  Wear it in good health


----------



## ohsohappy

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!



That is absolutely beautiful.  If you don't mind could you let me know the price of it?  Thanks


----------



## ohsohappy

StephKou said:


> that is a great selection but sometime the mop earrings may or may not suit your skintone - with earrings it is always best to try it on beforehand otherwise it just may not be the right thing for you
> 
> on another note everyone keeps saying that turquoise is getting rarer.  But from what i can see it really isnt.  there is always turqouise in the shops here and in practically every auction at chrisites and sothebys there has been turqouise yg alhambra! MY SA also didnt say that they are resting it.  turqouise is apparently on the same league as onyx carnelian etc.
> 
> if anything the one thing that seems to sell out and you need to wait for is carnelian.
> 
> you might want to add some carnelian bc the carnelian at VCA is amazing - normally they dont get so red



that is very good advice!  thank you so much Yes, I agree that red( I didn't know the name) one is very pretty.  Maybe I should add one pendant or braclet of carrnelian?


----------



## mp4

*sbelle*!!!  Finally!!!!  Congrats!!!  It's such a beautiful piece.  I'm sure I will regret not getting one...


----------



## StephKou

ohsohappy said:


> that is very good advice!  thank you so much Yes, I agree that red( I didn't know the name) one is very pretty.  Maybe I should add one pendant or braclet of carrnelian?


i posted a few weeks ago my new carnelian bracelet that i double as a necklace - i was intent on getting something else but ended up getting this one which shows you just need to put it on your skin


----------



## Longchamp

OMG S Belle, I'm in love.  I hope you love it just as much.  Great great necklace and love the design.  Big congrats!!!


----------



## peppers90

*sbelle* YaY!! Congrats!!  Please post a modeling pic when you
receive your stunning necklace


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!


It is simply gorgeous! I can't wait to see modeling pics - I'm sure it will look stunning when you are wearing it with your other WG pieces. Very smart of you to order it before they quit making it!


----------



## Florasun

If I were to try to squeeze in one more purchase before the price increase, I would like to buy again the gold bracelet or the vintage size turquoise earclips. I think the XL turquoise were a smidge too big for my taste. 
The gold bracelet I could layer with my MOP bracelet or wear it by itself - it can go anywhere and I can wear it with anything. The turquoise earclips - I looooooovvvveee them. Even if I can't wear them with everything. Not that I dislike the gold bracelet, it is gorgeous and more versatile. I just can't make up my mind. "Love and practicality" over "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars".... what's a girl to do?


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> If I were to try to squeeze in one more purchase before the price increase, I would like to buy again the gold bracelet or the vintage size turquoise earclips. I think the XL turquoise were a smidge too big for my taste.
> The gold bracelet I could layer with my MOP bracelet or wear it by itself - it can go anywhere and I can wear it with anything. The turquoise earclips - I looooooovvvveee them. Even if I can't wear them with everything. Not that I dislike the gold bracelet, it is gorgeous and more versatile. I just can't make up my mind. "Love and practicality" over "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars".... what's a girl to do?



I would go with "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars" as you will not regret it and since they are a few dollars more they will increase more as well. JMHO


----------



## Bethc

I love seeing all of the new purchases!  The different diamond earrings are TDF!!

I've been trying to avoid the pre-price increase fever, but I'm thinking maybe something small. Hmmmm....


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I love all these beautiful new things everyone is getting!  Congrats to all!
> 
> I know this thread will be dead after October 1.  Like so many others here, I know I won't be making many (probably not any!) purchases after this next price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I got a phone call and a picture on Friday.  Something is *finally* on it's way to me!!!  I feel so lucky, because I ordered this before the July price increase and the design is being rested, so you can't even special order it any more!!





YEAH!!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> If I were to try to squeeze in one more purchase before the price increase, I would like to buy again the gold bracelet or the vintage size turquoise earclips. I think the XL turquoise were a smidge too big for my taste.
> The gold bracelet I could layer with my MOP bracelet or wear it by itself - it can go anywhere and I can wear it with anything. The turquoise earclips - I looooooovvvveee them. Even if I can't wear them with everything. Not that I dislike the gold bracelet, it is gorgeous and more versatile. I just can't make up my mind. "Love and practicality" over "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars".... what's a girl to do?



I've been trying to go with practicality but ultimately Loooooovvvveee won out and I got the pave Magic pendant so I say go with what you love.  You will regret compromising as the prices get more and more out of reach. Let us know what you decide!  I think both choices are beautiful options and would be good additions to your collection.


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> If I were to try to squeeze in one more purchase before the price increase, I would like to buy again the gold bracelet or the vintage size turquoise earclips. I think the XL turquoise were a smidge too big for my taste.
> The gold bracelet I could layer with my MOP bracelet or wear it by itself - it can go anywhere and I can wear it with anything. The turquoise earclips - I looooooovvvveee them. Even if I can't wear them with everything. Not that I dislike the gold bracelet, it is gorgeous and more versatile. I just can't make up my mind. "Love and practicality" over "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars".... what's a girl to do?



I cannot keep track, but didn't you recently acquire the 20 motif Turquoise necklace?  I definitely think you should go with the earclips because I know a few members who have had a terrible time finding a good match (SurfergirlJen comes to mind; she ended up giving-up and getting a refund) and since it was a recent purchase (if I am remembering correctly) you should have much better luck.  The gold bracelet will always be there and the color will not change that much (I am referring to the slight color difference that some members have noted between the old and new style).


----------



## Bethc

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.



Just gorgeous on you, congrats!!!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> And the winner is....Frivole ear clips. In the end, I wanted something versatile, appropriate for daytime/nighttime wear, that I can layer with other pieces, and fits well on my ear. I think the Frivole ear clips meet all of the criteria.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your lovely inputs. You guys have been so ever patient with me! :kiss:



Wow!!  I'm going back through all of the posts I missed... I love these earrings, your VCA collection is just fabulous!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Just gorgeous on you, congrats!!!



Thanks, Bethc!


----------



## kim_mac

Florasun said:


> If I were to try to squeeze in one more purchase before the price increase, I would like to buy again the gold bracelet or the vintage size turquoise earclips. I think the XL turquoise were a smidge too big for my taste.
> The gold bracelet I could layer with my MOP bracelet or wear it by itself - it can go anywhere and I can wear it with anything. The turquoise earclips - I looooooovvvveee them. Even if I can't wear them with everything. Not that I dislike the gold bracelet, it is gorgeous and more versatile. I just can't make up my mind. "Love and practicality" over "Loooooovvvveee and a few more dollars".... what's a girl to do?



in general i would say go with love.  you already have a bracelet that is practical and versatile but if you're craving the layered look, go with the second bracelet.  "smidge too big" sounds like you aren't 100% sure on the earclips.  if you're happy with the size, i would say -- go with the earclips - they pop and make a statement!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> Wow!!  I'm going back through all of the posts I missed... I love these earrings, your VCA collection is just fabulous!!


Thank you, Bethc!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> I've been trying to go with practicality but ultimately Loooooovvvveee won out and I got the pave Magic pendant so I say go with what you love.  You will regret compromising as the prices get more and more out of reach. Let us know what you decide!  I think both choices are beautiful options and would be good additions to your collection.



I know that was a hard decision for you, but I think you made the right choice! I think we are driving ourselves a little nuts trying to get one more "perfect" piece before the price increase! I just wish I knew how much everything was going up - that would help me decide.



tbbbjb said:


> I cannot keep track, but didn't you recently acquire the 20 motif Turquoise necklace?  I definitely think you should go with the earclips because I know a few members who have had a terrible time finding a good match (SurfergirlJen comes to mind; she ended up giving-up and getting a refund) and since it was a recent purchase (if I am remembering correctly) you should have much better luck.  The gold bracelet will always be there and the color will not change that much (I am referring to the slight color difference that some members have noted between the old and new style).



*tbbbjb* - I wish I had a 20 motif turquoise necklace!  LOL - that wasn't me. But I really want some color in my little vca collection and I love turquoise! On the other hand, the new gold motifs are somewhat different - some members have said not as nice as the old. 



kim_mac said:


> in general i would say go with love.  you already have a bracelet that is practical and versatile but if you're craving the layered look, go with the second bracelet.  "smidge too big" sounds like you aren't 100% sure on the earclips.  if you're happy with the size, i would say -- go with the earclips - they pop and make a statement!



*kim_mac *- I bought the xl turquoise earclips but ended up returning them so I could buy the pave frivole earclips. I loved the turquoise, though. I'm thinking if I get the smaller size earclips (vintage size?) they will be perfect.


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> Wow!!  I'm going back through all of the posts I missed... I love these earrings, your VCA collection is just fabulous!!





G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, Bethc!



I would love to see a pic of your VCA collection all together! That would be some serious eye-candy. I might make it my screen-saver, LOL!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I know that was a hard decision for you, but I think you made the right choice! I think we are driving ourselves a little nuts trying to get one more "perfect" piece before the price increase! I just wish I knew how much everything was going up - that would help me decide.
> 
> 
> 
> *tbbbjb* - I wish I had a 20 motif turquoise necklace!  LOL - that wasn't me. But I really want some color in my little vca collection and I love turquoise! On the other hand, the new gold motifs are somewhat different - some members have said not as nice as the old.
> 
> 
> 
> *kim_mac *- I bought the xl turquoise earclips but ended up returning them so I could buy the pave frivole earclips. I loved the turquoise, though. I'm thinking if I get the smaller size earclips (vintage size?) they will be perfect.


 
As for how much everything is going up, I was told between 10-20%.  The Magic pave pieces are going up 15%.  I would hope the regular Alhambra ligne is less because it was increased the most last time, but who knows?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was told 17 percent.
Ouch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I recently purchased the newer gold vintage gold alhambra.  While I don't have the old version to compare it to, I love it.  It layers nicely with my other vintage Alhambra pieces.
Hopefully they won't change it again anytime soon because it would be nice to add another ten to it someday.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Is it completely unreasonable that I'm dying for the Lotus BTW ring (the convertible)? As in, it's no longer a fantasy - it will be mine forever and ever and I dread spending that much on a ring for myself, but I feel like it's just inevitable.

In the meanwhile, I need to get the Byzantine dangle charm bracelet. I blame my SA - was there a few weeks ago purchasing the YG/onyx vintage and she had the audacity to put the Byz on my wrist. Now I need it. Especially before the increase.


----------



## thimp

schadenfreude13 said:


> Is it completely unreasonable that I'm dying for the Lotus BTW ring (the convertible)? As in, it's no longer a fantasy - it will be mine forever and ever and I dread spending that much on a ring for myself, but I feel like it's just inevitable.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I need to get the Byzantine dangle charm bracelet. I blame my SA - was there a few weeks ago purchasing the YG/onyx vintage and she had the audacity to put the Byz on my wrist. Now I need it. Especially before the increase.



Congratulations, schadenfreude13! You will love this ring! And it is actually quite comfortable to wear. Please post pics when you receive it.


----------



## Greentea

schadenfreude13 said:


> Is it completely unreasonable that I'm dying for the Lotus BTW ring (the convertible)? As in, it's no longer a fantasy - it will be mine forever and ever and I dread spending that much on a ring for myself, but I feel like it's just inevitable.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I need to get the Byzantine dangle charm bracelet. I blame my SA - was there a few weeks ago purchasing the YG/onyx vintage and she had the audacity to put the Byz on my wrist. Now I need it. Especially before the increase.



It's a forever piece!! Not unreasonable at all. It's very expensive but I don't feel like it's overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Florasun

schadenfreude13 said:


> Is it completely unreasonable that I'm dying for the Lotus BTW ring (the convertible)? As in, it's no longer a fantasy - it will be mine forever and ever and I dread spending that much on a ring for myself, but I feel like it's just inevitable.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I need to get the Byzantine dangle charm bracelet. I blame my SA - was there a few weeks ago purchasing the YG/onyx vintage and she had the audacity to put the Byz on my wrist. Now I need it. Especially before the increase.





Greentea said:


> It's a forever piece!! Not unreasonable at all. It's very expensive but I don't feel like it's overpriced for what it is.



Congrats on your new onyx piece. Did you get a necklace or bracelet? And yes, better grab the charm bracelet before the price increase. As far as the ring goes, you came to the right place to talk about obsessions! No lie, it is a major purchase (at least it would be fore me, LOL!) Like Greentea said, it's a lifetime piece - but hopefully you can sell it and get most of your money back if you don't love it.


----------



## marialc121

DF and I went to the boutique yesterday and I got the Perlee signature bracelet.  Yay!     I've always wanted it but was afraid of the engraving, but to my surprise, it's hardly noticeable unless you look at it up close.  I'm waiting for them to bring in a few for me to try on for the sizing.  DF says I'm done for this year!  :banned:  Good luck to everyone on your last purchase(s) before the price increase.  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals!


----------



## G&Smommy

schadenfreude13 said:


> Is it completely unreasonable that I'm dying for the Lotus BTW ring (the convertible)? As in, it's no longer a fantasy - it will be mine forever and ever and I dread spending that much on a ring for myself, but I feel like it's just inevitable.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I need to get the Byzantine dangle charm bracelet. I blame my SA - was there a few weeks ago purchasing the YG/onyx vintage and she had the audacity to put the Byz on my wrist. Now I need it. Especially before the increase.


 
I think a lot of us are in the same boat.  I just spent a lot more than I should have building up a small collection before the increase.  If you love it and know you will always want it, now is definitely the time to purchase before it goes up in price again.  It is a stunning piece!  Thimp has posted some gorgeous pics of her Lotus ring.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> DF and I went to the boutique yesterday and I got the Perlee signature bracelet. Yay!  I've always wanted it but was afraid of the engraving, but to my surprise, it's hardly noticeable unless you look at it up close. I'm waiting for them to bring in a few for me to try on for the sizing. DF says I'm done for this year! :banned: Good luck to everyone on your last purchase(s) before the price increase. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals!


 
Congrats!  This bracelet looks beautiful in pictures, but I have never seen it IRL.  Please post pics when you get it.   I love the version with the pave clovers too!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  This bracelet looks beautiful in pictures, but I have never seen it IRL.  Please post pics when you get it.   I love the version with the pave clovers too!


 
Thanks!  How are things going on your side?  I'm looking forward to seeing all your new goodies!  

It's actually quite beautiful IRL.  I love it for daily wear so I don't have to baby it.  I love love love the pave clovers too!  DF says I have to wait on that one.  Haha...  He told the SA to put it on my wrist to see how it would look.  He was trying to torture me.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Thanks! How are things going on your side? I'm looking forward to seeing all your new goodies!
> 
> It's actually quite beautiful IRL. I love it for daily wear so I don't have to baby it. I love love love the pave clovers too! DF says I have to wait on that one. Haha... He told the SA to put it on my wrist to see how it would look. He was trying to torture me.


 
I am just waiting on the Magic pendant to arrive.  I gave up the Magic pave ring to get the pendant, but I got the MOP BTF ring.  Unfortunately, the rest of my wish list consists entirely of pave pieces so I may be waiting a loooong time.  I would love a vintage pave bracelet, the Perlee pave clover bangle, and a pave Magic ring.  Maybe someday.  Otherwise, I feel like I have a nice collection.  I had no intention of building it in such a short time, but with the price increases I felt like I should buy sooner rather than later.  Congrats again on your new bangle!  Maybe one day you will have the pave clover version to pair it with


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I am just waiting on the Magic pendant to arrive.  I gave up the Magic pave ring to get the pendant, but I got the MOP BTF ring.  Unfortunately, the rest of my wish list consists entirely of pave pieces so I may be waiting a loooong time.  I would love a vintage pave bracelet, the Perlee pave clover bangle, and a pave Magic ring.  Maybe someday.  Otherwise, I feel like I have a nice collection.  I had no intention of building it in such a short time, but with the price increases I felt like I should buy sooner rather than later.  Congrats again on your new bangle!  Maybe one day you will have the pave clover version to pair it with



I can't wait to see the pendant on you.  It will look fabulous!    I think you made a great decision.  The pave items are so beautiful that it's hard not to fall in love with them.  I guess we all have a long wish list but we are also very fortunate to have what we have today.  We can give it a break and then it all resumes again.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I can't wait to see the pendant on you. It will look fabulous!  I think you made a great decision. The pave items are so beautiful that it's hard not to fall in love with them. I guess we all have a long wish list but we are also very fortunate to have what we have today. We can give it a break and then it all resumes again.


 
Thanks, marialc21!  Yes, VCA's pave pieces are amazing!  I am excited for my pendant to arrive next week!  I agree, I am very fortunate to have the pieces I have and hope that the ongoing prices increases don't make acquiring a few more in the future completely prohibitive.


----------



## ouija board

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, StephKou!  I agree, a bracelet with white and grey MOP would be beautiful!



There is the Magic Alhambra watch in white and grey MOP and onyx for a cool $11k before the last increase. The clovers are different sizes and connected to each other, no chain in between. While I love the 5 motif bracelets, I would really prefer an Alhambra bracelet that's all clovers like with this watch. oh, and I'd love to have the $11-12k to actually by the darned thing.


----------



## G&Smommy

ouija board said:


> There is the Magic Alhambra watch in white and grey MOP and onyx for a cool $11k before the last increase. The clovers are different sizes and connected to each other, no chain in between. While I love the 5 motif bracelets, I would really prefer an Alhambra bracelet that's all clovers like with this watch. oh, and I'd love to have the $11-12k to actually by the darned thing.


 
Sounds beautiful!  I would love to see a picture of this.


----------



## ouija board

Hope this works since I'm on my iPhone. It's the one at the bottom of the page.

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/please-post-your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748-3.html


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I recently purchased the newer gold vintage gold alhambra. While I don't have the old version to compare it to, I love it. It layers nicely with my other vintage Alhambra pieces.
> Hopefully they won't change it again anytime soon because it would be nice to add another ten to it someday.


 
I just bought the vintage gold alhambra earrings and my SA at the VCA boutique showed me the two gold bracelets side by side and i must admit that i liked the new one better as it seemed brighter.  I asked if they were going to keep this new design around for awhile and she assured me yes...  (Bracelet is next indulgence -- but i LOVE LOVE LOVE the gold vintage earrings.  They are wonderfully versatile!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree with the versatility of the yg ear clips.  They have been on my ears nearly every day since I purchased them. Initially I felt the need to buy earrings to match my other alhambra pieces but even though I have the mop earrings, I prefer the yg pair when wearing the necklaces....Turquoise, mop, especially the tiger eye.


----------



## G&Smommy

ouija board said:


> Hope this works since I'm on my iPhone. It's the one at the bottom of the page.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...ur-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-232748-3.html


 
Very pretty!  Thanks!  I would actually like this without the watch face.  I wonder why they don't make a bracelet like this?  It would go well with the Magic pieces and would probably sell well too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree about that bracelet.
Better yet, why won't VCA come out with a necklace or bracelet in grey mop in the vintage Alhambra???


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree about that bracelet.
> Better yet, why won't VCA come out with a necklace or bracelet in grey mop in the vintage Alhambra???


 
I have wondered that as well.  It would look great layered with my WG MOP vintage bracelet and would match the Magic MOP BTF ring I just bought.  I would definitely purchase it if it existed.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Florasun said:


> Congrats on your new onyx piece. Did you get a necklace or bracelet? And yes, better grab the charm bracelet before the price increase. As far as the ring goes, you came to the right place to talk about obsessions! No lie, it is a major purchase (at least it would be fore me, LOL!) Like Greentea said, it's a lifetime piece - but hopefully you can sell it and get most of your money back if you don't love it.



I got a necklace - bought my first VCA in Feb (WG/MOP), and after 6 months of love, I knew I had to get the matching opposite - you know, for maximum wear-ability between outfits?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great logic


----------



## Florasun

Last day before the price increase for Neiman Marcus! What's in your shopping cart?
I am looking for the vintage turquoise alhambra earrings and if there are none of those I may get the all gold alhambra bracelet. 
My SA got this pricing information:
the vintage turquoise earrings are going from 4150 to 4950. The pave frivole earrings are going from 12700 to 14600 and the bracelet will go from 3200 to 3900. So the alhambra turquoise is going up almost 20 percent, while the frivole diamond earrings are going up only about 15%.


----------



## dialv

Florasun I hope you get the earrings they would be beautiful.


----------



## Kiernan

Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!


----------



## kimber418

Love your bracelet Kiernan!  It looks great with your ring also! Congrats!


----------



## Kiernan

kimber418 said:


> Love your bracelet Kiernan!  It looks great with your ring also! Congrats!



Thanks kimber418! I can't stop looking at it


----------



## burberryprncess

Kiernan said:


> Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!



Very pretty!  Congratulations!

$3200 to $3900 is 21-22% price hike.  I thought it was going to be more like 17% this time around.


----------



## burberryprncess

My purchase b4 the price hike.  I'm so happy I finally got the onyx.  This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look.  Next, carnelian!  But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


----------



## burberryprncess

With so many people buying VCAs b4 the next price hike, I didn't get a box.  They are ran out so hopefully my SA can order some for me.


----------



## Kiernan

burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike.  I'm so happy I finally got the onyx.  This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look.  Next, carnelian!  But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.



Stunning!


----------



## dialv

Kiernan love your bracelet and burberrypryncess the onyx is amazing. I love the two linked together I think the onyx will be a piece for me down the line.


----------



## beansbeans

Kiernan said:


> Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!


 
I love how warm the bracelet looks!  LOVE IT!  I tried it on at the boutique but couldn't decide between this and the YG onyx bracelet.


----------



## Kiernan

Thanks dialv and beansbeans! beansbeans, i tried on the onyx bracelet also and it was really hard deciding between the two. The onyx/YG combination is just so elegant and the motifs really stand out beautifully. I wish I could have gotten both, they looked amazing layered.


----------



## G&Smommy

Kiernan said:


> Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  That is a huge price hike on the vintage Alhambra!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike. I'm so happy I finally got the onyx. This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look. Next, carnelian! But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


 
They look great together!  Congrats!


----------



## Kiernan

Thanks G&Smommy, it was a long-awaited buy and I'm really happy with it. 

Oh, think I may have misspoken on the price hike for the alhambra bracelet - just looked at my notes (yeah, I take notes, I'm a dork) and I wrote $3700. I think I was adding tax in my head. So don't anyone panic! It's not as bad as it sounded.


----------



## burberryprncess

Kiernan said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## burberryprncess

dialv said:


> Kiernan love your bracelet and burberrypryncess the onyx is amazing. I love the two linked together I think the onyx will be a piece for me down the line.



Definitely get the onyx down the line.  It's really a stunning piece.


----------



## beansbeans

burberryprncess said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!
> 
> $3200 to $3900 is 21-22% price hike. I thought it was going to be more like 17% this time around.


 
I think the Frivole line is going up 15%.  I overheard a VCA SA tell another customer that the 10 motif is going from $6400 to $7400, so that's a 16% increase.  17% sounds like the average.  

Vintage alhambra must be really popular judging from the blatant price increases.  The 5 motif bracelet went from $2100 in 2008 to what will be $3700, an 76% increase.  On the other hand, the YG frivole pendant necklace was $3050 in 2008 and going to $4300 (???) after this increase, a 41% increase.


----------



## burberryprncess

beansbeans said:


> I love how warm the bracelet looks!  LOVE IT!  I tried it on at the boutique but couldn't decide between this and the YG onyx bracelet.



You should get both.  The two layered together is stunning!


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> They look great together!  Congrats!



Thanks!  At first I was afraid the two together would look off balanced until SA mentioned that one of the actress on Real Housewife wears her 10 motifs this way (MOP and Onyx).


----------



## burberryprncess

beansbeans said:


> I think the Frivole line is going up 15%.  I overheard a VCA SA tell another customer that the 10 motif is going from $6400 to $7400, so that's a 16% increase.  17% sounds like the average.
> 
> Vintage alhambra must be really popular judging from the blatant price increases.  The 5 motif bracelet went from $2100 in 2008 to what will be $3700, an 76% increase.  On the other hand, the YG frivole pendant necklace was $3050 in 2008 and going to $4300 (???) after this increase, a 41% increase.



whew!  That sounds better.  I'm pretty sure I will one day end up with the carnelian, my next favorite, so I don't want price to creep up that aggressively.  I think the alhambra line is more popular because it's the most affordable VCA.


----------



## beansbeans

burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike. I'm so happy I finally got the onyx. This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look. Next, carnelian! But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


 
Wow, I never thought about this combo!!!  It works amazingly well together.  About carnelian, I thought I would like it too until I saw it in person.  It wasn't as bright and fiery as I had expected


----------



## kim_mac

kiernan - congrats on the gorgeous bracelet.  don't you love that you can look down at your beautiful bracelet whenever during the day?  

burberryprncess - that is the first time i've seen the 2 10's linked together and it's such a cool look!  yg mop and onyx is my favorite combination!  i'm sure the necklaces look great layered as well!  congrats!


----------



## gga

I caved and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in solid rose gold this morning to stack with my YG and stone bracelets.  Now I'm wondering if I should get the solid bracelets in WG and YG to keep the RG company.  

Has anyone here ever stacked the 3 colors of gold Vintage Alhambra bracelets together in the spirit of the Cartier Trinity ring?  If so, did it look cool or just pointless?


----------



## kat99

does anyone know if Perlee is going up? I have been struck by temporary insanity and am thinking of getting another one to stack - want to know if I have time! SA has a few on hold for me but I don't want to call them back for fear I will cave and buy, lol


----------



## Bethc

burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike. I'm so happy I finally got the onyx. This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look. Next, carnelian! But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


 
Congratulations!  I love the look!


----------



## Bethc

gga said:


> I caved and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in solid rose gold this morning to stack with my YG and stone bracelets. Now I'm wondering if I should get the solid bracelets in WG and YG to keep the RG company.
> 
> Has anyone here ever stacked the 3 colors of gold Vintage Alhambra bracelets together in the spirit of the Cartier Trinity ring? If so, did it look cool or just pointless?


 
GGA, I'm looking at the RG one today to see if I want to layer with my YG.  I don't think they make a WG plain one, but there is the WG Pave


----------



## marialc121

kat99 said:


> does anyone know if Perlee is going up? I have been struck by temporary insanity and am thinking of getting another one to stack - want to know if I have time! SA has a few on hold for me but I don't want to call them back for fear I will cave and buy, lol


 
I went in the past weekend to purchased the Perlee signature bangle and I asked the SA if the price increase will be effective on all items and she said yes.    Your bangle will look great stacked!  I'm planning to do that as well but in the future.  Haha...


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> GGA, I'm looking at the RG one today to see if I want to layer with my YG.  I don't think they make a WG plain one, but there is the WG Pave



dang.  And the pave really is out of my reach.  I just can't do it.  I tried it on, loved it, but I just can't spend the money for it.  It's so gorgeous, and it deserves a better life than I can give it.


----------



## radio_shrink

I have a question ladies - does/did VCA ever make a vintage alhambra ring WITHOUT the diamond in the center? I'd prefer this model without the diamond and I want to know if they ever made/or make one without it. I know alhambra modern does not have a diamond but I am curious about the vintage alhambra ring.


----------



## restricter

gga said:


> dang.  And the pave really is out of my reach.  I just can't do it.  I tried it on, loved it, but I just can't spend the money for it.  It's so gorgeous, and it deserves a better life than I can give it.



Go for it, girl!  Stack 'em!   Stack 'em high!!!


----------



## thimp

kat99 said:


> does anyone know if Perlee is going up? I have been struck by temporary insanity and am thinking of *getting another one to stack *- want to know if I have time! SA has a few on hold for me but I don't want to call them back for fear I will cave and buy, lol


Go for it! It will be gorgeous!!  I'm sooo envious! :greengrin:


----------



## marialc121

Kiernan said:


> Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!


 
Your YG vintage alhambra bracelet is so beautiful.  It looks great on you and matches your ring perfectly!



burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike.  I'm so happy I finally got the onyx.  This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look.  Next, carnelian!  But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


 
I love how you wear the two pieces together.  Very versatile and creative!


----------



## 8mc8

Quick sizing question for the lotus ring: Do we want the middle finger size, or the 4th/ring finger size?   I can't try one on before the price increase.

My butterfly/alhmabra btf ring is worn on my middle finger, do I want the same size?

TIA!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*GGA,* you could get the white gold byzantine alhambra to stack with the pink and gold.


----------



## ouija board

Cavalier Girl said:


> *GGA,* you could get the white gold byzantine alhambra to stack with the pink and gold.



Love this!


----------



## gga

Cavalier Girl said:


> *GGA,* you could get the white gold byzantine alhambra to stack with the pink and gold.



Uh oh...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gga said:


> Uh oh...



Tehehe!  Always happy to enable.


----------



## kim_mac

8mc8 said:


> Quick sizing question for the lotus ring: Do we want the middle finger size, or the 4th/ring finger size?   I can't try one on before the price increase.
> 
> My butterfly/alhmabra btf ring is worn on my middle finger, do I want the same size?
> 
> TIA!



I think you would want to size the finger which you plan to wear the leaves if open or flower/leaves when closed.  I prefer the ring finger so it takes up most of the hand when worn open.  You might want to be sure of your size since you might have to pay the price increase if you end up exchanging for a different size after the price increase.  Such a stunning, iconic VCA piece!!!


----------



## Kiernan

kim_mac said:


> kiernan - congrats on the gorgeous bracelet.   don't you love that you can look down at your beautiful bracelet  whenever during the day?



kim_mac that is absolutely the best part! I love the necklaces too, but the bracelet has the added benefit of being visible at all times.



marialc121 said:


> Your YG vintage alhambra bracelet is so beautiful.  It looks great on you and matches your ring perfectly!



Thanks marialc121! I can't wait to see a modeling shot of your bangle, I saw one on the boutique and it was really lovely.


----------



## Codygirl

gga said:


> I caved and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in solid rose gold this morning to stack with my YG and stone bracelets.  Now I'm wondering if I should get the solid bracelets in WG and YG to keep the RG company.
> 
> Has anyone here ever stacked the 3 colors of gold Vintage Alhambra bracelets together in the spirit of the Cartier Trinity ring?  If so, did it look cool or just pointless?



Stack it girl! Stack it good!
You be the best stacker I know and very jelly of all your VCA! 
Beautiful GGA!


----------



## darkangel07760

so.... what would you ladies do?  This price increase has gotten me thinking... I have two choices... either I buy the piece I want now, and put it on my credit card, or buy it a year or so from now, when it has gone up who-knows-what.  I want to get a sweet bracelet... 
Which would be the better move?


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> I think you would want to size the finger which you plan to wear the leaves if open or flower/leaves when closed. * I prefer the ring finger so it takes up most of the hand when worn open. * You might want to be sure of your size since you might have to pay the price increase if you end up exchanging for a different size after the price increase.  Such a stunning, iconic VCA piece!!!


ITA!

kim_mac-Your Frivole set should be arriving any day now, right?  I'm dying to see them! So exciting!!!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> so.... what would you ladies do?  This price increase has gotten me thinking... I have two choices... either I buy the piece I want now, and put it on my credit card, or buy it a year or so from now, when it has gone up who-knows-what.  I want to get a sweet bracelet...
> Which would be the better move?



I know it's very tempting, but I would prefer to buy it later on.  My DF said to me the other day to not let the price increase get to me because maybe a few months from now your wealth may accumulate and that extra couple hundred or thousand would not matter anymore.  He's so optimistic, but I agree (even though I got my Perlee).  Plus, you already own a lovely piece.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> ITA!
> 
> kim_mac-Your Frivole set should be arriving any day now, right?  I'm dying to see them! So exciting!!!



I'm patiently waiting to see as well!


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> I know it's very tempting, but I would prefer to buy it later on.  My DF said to me the other day to not let the price increase get to me because maybe a few months from now your wealth may accumulate and that extra couple hundred or thousand would not matter anymore.  He's so optimistic, but I agree (even though I got my Perlee).  Plus, you already own a lovely piece.


 
That is true.  I am going to think it over.  Thank you!  I am looking to get the pink gold carnelian sweet necklace or bracelet... Not a big purchase... But a very eye catching piece!!!
So, the price increase is going to be about 17%?  I am trying to figure out how much that will be...


----------



## burberryprncess

beansbeans said:


> Wow, I never thought about this combo!!!  It works amazingly well together.  About carnelian, I thought I would like it too until I saw it in person.  It wasn't as bright and fiery as I had expected



The carnelian is dark red but looks very nice in person.  I would love to link it to the onyx or layer it.  The two look perfect together.


----------



## burberryprncess

kim_mac said:


> burberryprncess - that is the first time i've seen the 2 10's linked together and it's such a cool look!  yg mop and onyx is my favorite combination!  i'm sure the necklaces look great layered as well!  congrats!





marialc121 said:


> Your YG vintage alhambra bracelet is so beautiful.  It looks great on you and matches your ring perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you wear the two pieces together.  Very versatile and creative!





Bethc said:


> Congratulations!  I love the look!





It's an edgy look imo, but fun!  I really like it.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> I know it's very tempting, but I would prefer to buy it later on.  My DF said to me the other day to not let the price increase get to me because maybe a few months from now your wealth may accumulate and that extra couple hundred or thousand would not matter anymore.  He's so optimistic, but I agree (even though I got my Perlee).  Plus, you already own a lovely piece.


 
I do really love my piece.  After calculating that the price of the sweet necklace I am looking at is going to increase by $212, even though it is frustrating, I am going to wait and weather the price increase... Thanks!


----------



## burberryprncess

gga said:


> I caved and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in solid rose gold this morning to stack with my YG and stone bracelets.  Now I'm wondering if I should get the solid bracelets in WG and YG to keep the RG company.
> 
> Has anyone here ever stacked the 3 colors of gold Vintage Alhambra bracelets together in the spirit of the Cartier Trinity ring?  If so, did it look cool or just pointless?



This look sounds very nice!  You should go for it!


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with the versatility of the yg ear clips. They have been on my ears nearly every day since I purchased them. Initially I felt the need to buy earrings to match my other alhambra pieces but even though I have the mop earrings, I prefer the yg pair when wearing the necklaces....Turquoise, mop, especially the tiger eye.


 I totally agree about wearing the gold ear clips with other pieces.  I'm extremely matchy matchy yet i love the yellow ear clips with Meredith Frederick's beaded pieces -- brings it to a whole 'nother level and MF pieces are much cheaper than VCA!
(Now I'm curious about the Tiger's Eye--I never thought it was practical but if it "goes" with the YG that may be an option... (darn!))


----------



## hermes_fan

Kiernan said:


> Well I did it - picked up the YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet this morning! My SA says the price will be going from $3200 to $3900 - pretty unbelievable increase overall since the spring. Wish I'd gotten it back then, but happy to have it now!


 absolutely STUNNING! I will be in London in January and depending on the exchange rate and price I may have to pick up this little number...


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> so.... what would you ladies do?  This price increase has gotten me thinking... I have two choices... either I buy the piece I want now, and put it on my credit card, or buy it a year or so from now, when it has gone up who-knows-what.  I want to get a sweet bracelet...
> Which would be the better move?





marialc121 said:


> I know it's very tempting, but I would prefer to buy it later on.  My DF said to me the other day to not let the price increase get to me because maybe a few months from now your wealth may accumulate and that extra couple hundred or thousand would not matter anymore.  He's so optimistic, but I agree (even though I got my Perlee).  Plus, you already own a lovely piece.




I totally agree.  Why put yourself into debt now.  Perhaps in a few months, you will accumulate more money and can afford the the bracelet.


----------



## burberryprncess

darkangel07760 said:


> That is true.  I am going to think it over.  Thank you!  I am looking to get the pink gold carnelian sweet necklace or bracelet... Not a big purchase... But a very eye catching piece!!!
> So, the price increase is going to be about 17%?  I am trying to figure out how much that will be...



Isn't VCA addicting?  I saw the carnelian 30 motif (10 linked to the 20) and it's breath taking!  I want, but deep inside I know my DH will kill me if I get another piece so soon despite the price hike and the fact that I just started my collection.  Maybe I can justify getting it next year so that he doesn't think I'm on an insane VCA shopping mission.


----------



## 8mc8

kim_mac said:


> I think you would want to size the finger which you plan to wear the leaves if open or flower/leaves when closed.  I prefer the ring finger so it takes up most of the hand when worn open.  You might want to be sure of your size since you might have to pay the price increase if you end up exchanging for a different size after the price increase.  Such a stunning, iconic VCA piece!!!



Thanks for your input!  My only reference is my middle finger btf alhambra ring is size 50, and I'm not sure how much smaller is my ring finger.  But VCA only has 49 in stock, so that's what I went for :wondering  Hopefully it will fit, as any smaller would be special order.


----------



## darkangel07760

burberryprncess said:


> I totally agree.  Why put yourself into debt now.  Perhaps in a few months, you will accumulate more money and can afford the the bracelet.


 


burberryprncess said:


> Isn't VCA addicting?  I saw the carnelian 30 motif (10 linked to the 20) and it's breath taking!  I want, but deep inside I know my DH will kill me if I get another piece so soon despite the price hike and the fact that I just started my collection.  Maybe I can justify getting it next year so that he doesn't think I'm on an insane VCA shopping mission.


 
everyone here is absolutely right!!!  I am going to wait.  I need to discipline myself on this... 
And YES burberryprincess!!!  My SO will KILL me lol!    And he loves the good stuff like me, so I know that I need to wait.  
I love you guys!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

gga said:


> I caved and got the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in solid rose gold this morning to stack with my YG and stone bracelets.  Now I'm wondering if I should get the solid bracelets in WG and YG to keep the RG company.
> 
> Has anyone here ever stacked the 3 colors of gold Vintage Alhambra bracelets together in the spirit of the Cartier Trinity ring?  If so, did it look cool or just pointless?



You're in luck!  VCA does make the white gold vintage bracelet.   Here's a picture showing the YG and WG and you have the RG to stack them all up.    Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, I do believe the white is the WG bracelet.


----------



## burberryprncess

^ooops, nevermind, now that I look at the white one closely, it is the pave and not solid WG.


----------



## kim_mac

marialc121 said:


> I'm patiently waiting to see as well!



thanks, thimp and marialc121 - it's so nice of you to share the excitement that i'm feeling.  my pieces are supposed to arrive sometime later this week.  i'm actually trying not to think about it and the days go by pretty quickly with chasing around 2 boys.  i think the whole process of looking, thinking, wanting, and waiting is much of the enjoyment so i'm glad to share this moment with you!!!


----------



## kim_mac

8mc8 said:


> Thanks for your input!  My only reference is my middle finger btf alhambra ring is size 50, and I'm not sure how much smaller is my ring finger.  But VCA only has 49 in stock, so that's what I went for :wondering  Hopefully it will fit, as any smaller would be special order.



i hope it fits!  i don't know what is "proportional" but my middle finger is size 52 and my ring finger is size 49.


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> thanks, thimp and marialc121 - it's so nice of you to share the excitement that i'm feeling.  my pieces are supposed to arrive sometime later this week.  i'm actually trying not to think about it and the days go by pretty quickly with chasing around 2 boys.  i think the whole process of looking, thinking, wanting, and waiting is much of the enjoyment so i'm glad to share this moment with you!!!



I agree.  I love the process as well.  It makes me appreciate the piece more.  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> I do really love my piece.  After calculating that the price of the sweet necklace I am looking at is going to increase by $212, even though it is frustrating, I am going to wait and weather the price increase... Thanks!



No problem.  I'm glad you figured it out.   My DF says I need some discipline and said I definitely will not be getting anymore VCA this year!


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> No problem.  I'm glad you figured it out.   My DF says I need some discipline and said I definitely will not be getting anymore VCA this year!


 
It is so hard!  With the constant price increases, it gets very frustrating!


----------



## StephKou

burberryprncess said:


> My purchase b4 the price hike.  I'm so happy I finally got the onyx.  This got to be my favorite alhambra color and I enjoy wearing it long with my MOP for a different look.  Next, carnelian!  But that will have to wait cause my DH ain't going to be happy.


so stunning and simple.


----------



## pug*shoes

DarkAngel, I'm just a lurker in the VCA thread, but just another thought, if your credit card interest is anywhere near the 17% that most of the pieces are increasing (or around there), you'd end up paying the increase in interest (plus more if not paid off asap), so it would be cheaper to buy it when you have the cash saved up post increase 

Just a thought to make you feel better about waiting to buy another piece


----------



## pug*shoes

Oh, and loving all the pictures of layers/stacking! I adore stacking jewelry! Thank you for the eye candy everyone! 

GGA, I can't wait to see the mixed metals stacked. I think I'm going to come camp outside your closet to try convincing you to let me try them on!


----------



## darkangel07760

pug*shoes said:


> DarkAngel, I'm just a lurker in the VCA thread, but just another thought, if your credit card interest is anywhere near the 17% that most of the pieces are increasing (or around there), you'd end up paying the increase in interest (plus more if not paid off asap), so it would be cheaper to buy it when you have the cash saved up post increase
> 
> Just a thought to make you feel better about waiting to buy another piece


 
Thank you!  And you are quite right.  My current apr is 14%, and I am just going to wait until my credit card has been paid off or near to off.  I just bought my first VCA, and I had a ton of work done to my car, so I need to take care of that first!!! 
Love your avatar pic, pugs are adorable!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!  And you are quite right.  My current apr is 14%, and I am just going to wait until my credit card has been paid off or near to off.  I just bought my first VCA, and I had a ton of work done to my car, so I need to take care of that first!!!
> Love your avatar pic, pugs are adorable!!!



I totally know the feeling! It's hard not to try racing to buy the pieces now before prices go up  

And thank you! We love the little guys! That's our older pup.


----------



## G&Smommy

My pave Magic pendant arrived at the store!    And, my gift card arrived in time to use it towards the purchase so I got it for almost the price it was before the last increase.  I hope to pick it up this weekend.  I would love to say I am done with VCA but know that, budget permitting, I will add a few pieces in the future.  For now, I am very happy with my small collection and excited to pick up my new pendant!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> My pave Magic pendant arrived at the store!    And, my gift card arrived in time to use it towards the purchase so I got it for almost the price it was before the last increase.  I hope to pick it up this weekend.  I would love to say I am done with VCA but know that, budget permitting, I will add a few pieces in the future.  For now, I am very happy with my small collection and excited to pick up my new pendant!




Yay!!!  I'm so excited and waiting to see some pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Yay!!!  I'm so excited and waiting to see some pics!



Thanks!  I will post some after I pick it up.  Looking forward to seeing your Perlee bangle too!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I will post some after I pick it up.  Looking forward to seeing your Perlee bangle too!



I have not heard back from my SA yet, but will sure post some pics when I get it.  I'm just so happy for you!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I have not heard back from my SA yet, but will sure post some pics when I get it.  I'm just so happy for you!



Thanks!  That is so nice!  I am happy that you found your perfect pendant in the small Cosmos!


----------



## darkangel07760

pug*shoes said:


> I totally know the feeling! It's hard not to try racing to buy the pieces now before prices go up
> 
> And thank you! We love the little guys! That's our older pup.


 
It is refreshing that folks here on this forum understand how I feel... It is kinda hard to explain it to my family and friends!


----------



## xoxo1858

Could someone please tell me how much therose gold ten motif necklace is in Us dollars? Also which neiman Marcus stores sell vca? Do they have any promos going on right now?


----------



## bluemoon123

I am not supposed to come back this thread ... but cannot help ...

Anyone know the current price for sweet Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise?

I usually wear 7.5" bracelet, but 7" should fit. I just wonder if it will be hard to put sweet bracelet on.

Thanks.


----------



## beansbeans

xoxo1858 said:


> Could someone please tell me how much therose gold ten motif necklace is in Us dollars? Also which neiman Marcus stores sell vca? Do they have any promos going on right now?


 
The RG 10 motif is $6400.  Someone on here mentioned that NM had their increase on the 28th but best to call around and see what they say.


----------



## beansbeans

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you! And you are quite right. My current apr is 14%, and I am just going to wait until my credit card has been paid off or near to off. I just bought my first VCA, and I had a ton of work done to my car, so I need to take care of that first!!!
> Love your avatar pic, pugs are adorable!!!


 
There were a few things I wanted too but, it just didn't make sense at this point in my life to spend so much on jewelry.  I have a few VCA items that I LOVE and I'm going to make the best of what I have .  I am trying to live with LESS!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beansbeans said:


> There were a few things I wanted too but, it just didn't make sense at this point in my life to spend so much on jewelry.  I have a few VCA items that I LOVE and I'm going to make the best of what I have .  I am trying to live with LESS!!!


 
I agree.  I have plenty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> The RG 10 motif is $6400.  Someone on here mentioned that NM had their increase on the 28th but best to call around and see what they say.



I believe the VCA stores and other authorized jewelers are raising prices tomorrow. The new prices will take effect Oct 1st.
Not clear why Neimans is raising prices before that.....
Interesting that the rg, mop, onyx and yg are the same prices in the ten motif....


----------



## Francesca1234

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/

 These arrived yesterday.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe the VCA stores and other authorized jewelers are raising prices tomorrow. The new prices will take effect Oct 1st.
> *Not clear why Neimans is raising prices before that.....*
> Interesting that the rg, mop, onyx and yg are the same prices in the ten motif....



I was told that NM is raising on Oct 1 also.


----------



## sbelle

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.



Beautiful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

beansbeans said:


> The RG 10 motif is $6400. Someone on here mentioned that NM had their increase on the 28th but best to call around and see what they say.


 
This is was I was told when I called VCA at NM on Monday. Prices went up 9/28.


----------



## kimber418

Francesca1234 -----Your new earrings are beautiful!   They are going to be my next VCA!
I sort of hinted to my husband about the price increase, etc and sent a photo of the
earrings.......SO.....we shall see what I receive for Christmas.   I think the price increase
always gets him going.... Enjoy your beautiful earrings!


----------



## Candice0985

^ Birks in Toronto raised their VCA prices on Sept. 22nd I called to see if I could pre pay for my RG sweet clover bracelet but the prices were already increased!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## marialc121

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.



So beautiful.  It is definitely a piece that I would love to have in the future.


----------



## G&Smommy

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Francesca1234

thank you to everyone...I wasn't sure about these...but their pave somehow blends with my chopard hearts. Good value for the $$$.


----------



## ohsohappy

beansbeans said:


> There were a few things I wanted too but, it just didn't make sense at this point in my life to spend so much on jewelry.  I have a few VCA items that I LOVE and I'm going to make the best of what I have .  I am trying to live with LESS!!!



Living with less is always the way that I like to live!!!  I think that is great!


----------



## ohsohappy

darkangel07760 said:


> so.... what would you ladies do?  This price increase has gotten me thinking... I have two choices... either I buy the piece I want now, and put it on my credit card, or buy it a year or so from now, when it has gone up who-knows-what.  I want to get a sweet bracelet...
> Which would be the better move?



Depending on your credit card APR.  But if you have money you could always buy things.   So if I were you, I would save and wait.  But of course it is up to you!


----------



## ohsohappy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree about that bracelet.
> Better yet, why won't VCA come out with a necklace or bracelet in grey mop in the vintage Alhambra???



That's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

burberryprncess said:


> Isn't VCA addicting?  I saw the carnelian 30 motif (10 linked to the 20) and it's breath taking!  I want, but deep inside I know my DH will kill me if I get another piece so soon despite the price hike and the fact that I just started my collection.  Maybe I can justify getting it next year so that he doesn't think I'm on an insane VCA shopping mission.



Yes, very addictive...I hope I could find a cure


----------



## ohsohappy

So, I really finalize everything today...the last day...
1. Lotus earclip
2. sweet turquois butterfly WG
3. 10 motif WG MOP
4. 10 motif all YG
5. 16.5 inch  YG Byzantine

I already have Frivole pendant so I think I am pretty much done with VCA for a while.  
Hope I could wear everything that I purchase in full satisfaction.

After this, love bangles (sorry to mention non VCA brand, e-ring upgrade and wedding band upgrade will make me so done for a long time.  

I didn't sleep well to decide everything in short time especially as my SA is not doing great.  I think I will sleep well today.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I was told that NM is raising on Oct 1 also.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is was I was told when I called VCA at NM on Monday. Prices went up 9/28.



I stand corrected!  My SA has been out.  When I called her at home today she investigated and confirmed the prices went up 9/28.  Luckily they honored the pre-increase price for me!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


> I stand corrected! My SA has been out. When I called her at home today she investigated and confirmed the prices went up 9/28. Luckily they honored the pre-increase price for me!!


 
So glad they honored the old price!!


----------



## ohsohappy

sbelle said:


> I stand corrected!  My SA has been out.  When I called her at home today she investigated and confirmed the prices went up 9/28.  Luckily they honored the pre-increase price for me!!



That is great! what did you get?  BTW, your postings inspired me for deciding which items should I go, so thanks!


----------



## ohsohappy

Which one do you guys prefer purchasing from NM and VCA dealershop?  I believe NM gives $100 NM GC per $5000.  About tax, both charge.  What is the benefit to use VCA dealershop?  Just curious...


----------



## thimp

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.


Congratulations, Francesca1234! They are lovely!


----------



## ohsohappy

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.



that is a beauty!  Congrats~


----------



## ghoztz

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.





Congrats!  Gorgeous!  I now want one, too!!


----------



## kim_mac

francesca1234 - so pretty!  hope you enjoy and congrats!!!  i can't wait to join the frivole club myself!!!


----------



## Francesca1234

You will join!


----------



## Gojiberry

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.



  stunning!


----------



## Florasun

Francesca1234 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/111von.jpg/
> 
> These arrived yesterday.



these are gorgeous! congrats! I am still waiting for mine. :shame:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Francesca1234 -----Your new earrings are beautiful!   They are going to be my next VCA!
> I sort of hinted to my husband about the price increase, etc and sent a photo of the
> earrings.......SO.....we shall see what I receive for Christmas.   I think the price increase
> always gets him going.... Enjoy your beautiful earrings!



What a wonderful Christmas gift


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ohsohappy said:


> Which one do you guys prefer purchasing from NM and VCA dealershop?  I believe NM gives $100 NM GC per $5000.  About tax, both charge.  What is the benefit to use VCA dealershop?  Just curious...



Sometimes VCA is excluded from the gc, I think....
Better to buy from an authorized VCA jeweler that is out of state so you save the tax.  I think that most overnight ship insured as a courtesy.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sometimes VCA is excluded from the gc, I think....
> Better to buy from an authorized VCA jeweler that is out of state so you save the tax.  I think that most overnight ship insured as a courtesy.



Texas - since NM is an authorized dealer, I'm not sure if I can order from VCA and save the tax. 

I got good news today - my SA finally heard from VCA - I can buy the vintage turquoise earclips at the old price - bad news is - they are out of stock and I am on a waiting list. <sigh> just like Hermes... (except with Hermes you can't lock in the price!)


----------



## Junkenpo

I think I've found something to satisfy my bracelet craving... but it's not VCA!  I just can't justify the rg sweet clover to myself, I'd really prefer it in yg, so until they make that.... lol   I just got a T&Co mailer and I'm really loving the new color by the yard bracelets. 

There's a yg/lapis/diamond that I think would look great stacked with my sweets... or with the sterling/turq/diamond cbty... there's also a sterling/turq/pearl bracelet that's tempting me.  I started a thread bc I have no idea how big the cabochans are IRL and I'm hoping someone can tell me how small they really are. 

They're a little long for me though, so i'd have to ask my SA about shortening the chain.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> I think I've found something to satisfy my bracelet craving... but it's not VCA!  I just can't justify the rg sweet clover to myself, I'd really prefer it in yg, so until they make that.... lol   I just got a T&Co mailer and I'm really loving the new color by the yard bracelets.
> 
> There's a yg/lapis/diamond that I think would look great stacked with my sweets... or with the sterling/turq/diamond cbty... there's also a sterling/turq/pearl bracelet that's tempting me.  I started a thread bc I have no idea how big the cabochans are IRL and I'm hoping someone can tell me how small they really are.
> 
> They're a little long for me though, so i'd have to ask my SA about shortening the chain.



Please do share pics of your yg/ lapis/ diamond...I am interested in something similar.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Texas - since NM is an authorized dealer, I'm not sure if I can order from VCA and save the tax.
> 
> I got good news today - my SA finally heard from VCA - I can buy the vintage turquoise earclips at the old price - bad news is - they are out of stock and I am on a waiting list. <sigh> just like Hermes... (except with Hermes you can't lock in the price!)



Great news!!!!!
Depending on what state you live in, Betteridge and Londons will ship tax free.


----------



## Francesca1234

London jewelers is in trouble and being audited. THey are under scrutiny from the govt and their customers are getting caught and having to pay the tax and a fine.  They lied and their manager told me their SAs shouldn't be telling people that they ship tax free.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> London jewelers is in trouble and being audited. THey are under scrutiny from the govt and their customers are getting caught and having to pay the tax and a fine.  They lied and their manager told me their SAs shouldn't be telling people that they ship tax free.



That is just CRAZY.


----------



## Phish Lala

Hi Girls sorry Ive been MIA but just wanted to let all of you know some stores already have the price increase in effect. Thank goodness I just called the Boca Store and they are still honoring the current prices until tomorrow.  I don't even know what I am getting yet must hurry and decide quick! Do I stock up? Or get 1-2 pieces? Decisions Decisions! What are your ladies' plans of action?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just went ahead and finished my wish list. There were just a few items that I knew I would eventually buy so I just got it over with...LOL.
Better now rather than later, I suppose. Thankfully, I am done ....really


----------



## sin vergüenza

Francesca1234 said:


> London jewelers is in trouble and being audited. THey are under scrutiny from the govt and their customers are getting caught and having to pay the tax and a fine. They lied and their manager told me their SAs shouldn't be telling people that they ship tax free.


 
What?!?! I ordered several pieces from them this year. They do not have a store in my state. Shouldn't this be sales tax free?


----------



## mp4

As much as I want another 5 motif bracelet or two, I'm going to stand strong and not buy before the increase.  To further my relief, the store I work with does not have a chalecondy bracelet....so the temptation is not as strong!!!!


----------



## beansbeans

sin vergüenza;20041702 said:
			
		

> What?!?! I ordered several pieces from them this year. They do not have a store in my state. Shouldn't this be sales tax free?


 
I believe it should be tax free in your case.  My guess is that the SA's didn't charge tax when they shipped to in-state residents.  Maybe this helped them make their quotas... who knows?


----------



## bluemoon123

% up this time?

I am adding one small item at last minute -- a sweet butterfly bracelet turq in wg to go with my 5-motif MOP bracelet.

If can afford, fill the wish list is a good idea. 

I only like white metal stuff, not many choice unless go into diamond collection.
Then I prefer large stones than small melee, except Lotus ring.
Then I don't know how it would work on my fingers -- the sizes are quite diff  on my two fingers to wear it...


----------



## ohsohappy

Francesca1234 said:


> London jewelers is in trouble and being audited. THey are under scrutiny from the govt and their customers are getting caught and having to pay the tax and a fine.  They lied and their manager told me their SAs shouldn't be telling people that they ship tax free.



that is so terrible....I hope everything is ok with everyone who purchased from there.


----------



## beansbeans

Phish Lala said:


> Hi Girls sorry Ive been MIA but just wanted to let all of you know some stores already have the price increase in effect. Thank goodness I just called the Boca Store and they are still honoring the current prices until tomorrow. I don't even know what I am getting yet must hurry and decide quick! Do I stock up? Or get 1-2 pieces? Decisions Decisions! What are your ladies' plans of action?


 
If you have the means, then I say stock up!    But for myself, I just got 2 basic pieces that I know I will wear with everything for the next 3 years or so.  I don't know how my style or financial situation will change in the future, so I've decided to build my jewelry collection slowly and purposefully.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just went ahead and finished my wish list. There were just a few items that I knew I would eventually buy so I just got it over with...LOL.
> Better now rather than later, I suppose. Thankfully, I am done ....really


 
Congrats!  What did you get?  I would love to finish my wish list but it is too long and too sparkly (almost all pave pieces) so it will have to wait!


----------



## dbeech

Francesca1234 said:


> London jewelers is in trouble and being audited. THey are under scrutiny from the govt and their customers are getting caught and having to pay the tax and a fine. They lied and their manager told me their SAs shouldn't be telling people that they ship tax free.


 
I am sorry, but this information is incorrect.  I am a CPA and am very familiar with sales and use tax laws. Vendors do not have to charge sales tax on items shipped out of state.  It is the responsibility of the consumer to pay use tax on that purchased to the state in which they live in.  I


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  What did you get?  I would love to finish my wish list but it is too long and too sparkly (almost all pave pieces) so it will have to wait!



Another TE, yg and onyx....
So "done"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree.
I plan to enjoy these pieces forever.
They are not trendy.





beansbeans said:


> If you have the means, then I say stock up!    But for myself, I just got 2 basic pieces that I know I will wear with everything for the next 3 years or so.  I don't know how my style or financial situation will change in the future, so I've decided to build my jewelry collection slowly and purposefully.


----------



## Francesca1234

Correct you are responsible for the tax and they are going after London Jeweler customers!  I was told I could buy there and ship to another state as a gift.  I thought someone was fishy.  I called again and asked, and I got the manager. He went ballistic and said no one should have said that.  He told me all persons buying from them should pay the tax.  I know they are being audited. It happened to cartier and to chopard.  I was told the auditors are going through their records and if you haven't paid tax, there's a good chance you will.  I'm repeating what I was told.

I didn't buy there. I don't like being lied to or getting involved in problems.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another TE, yg and onyx....
> So "done"


 
Congrats!  They will look great layered or worn alone.  Gives you a lot of options!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, G&S


----------



## kim_mac

i'm so excited to see everyone's reveals in the next week.  congrats teasgirliegirl on your alhambras and G&Smommy on your pave pendant, i know you've been loving it from the beginning!


----------



## 8mc8

Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring! 
It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age 

I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots 






I also got a few other pieces this year 

11 motif Magic: 





10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


----------



## Greentea

8mc8 - stunning, stunning, stunning. That Lotus ring makes me lose my breath!


----------



## ghoztz

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:





absolutely stunning!!  love the lotus BTF ring and your Magic Necklace.  so magical!!  ha!


----------



## G&Smommy

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!  Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand. I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


 
Beautiful pieces!  The Lotus ring is so stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited to see everyone's reveals in the next week. congrats teasgirliegirl on your alhambras and G&Smommy on your pave pendant, i know you've been loving it from the beginning!


 
Thanks, kim_mac!  I am picking it up this weekend.  When will your Frivole pieces arrive?


----------



## Bethc

Just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow!!!!


----------



## thimp

8mc8-I'm so glade the sizing worked out for you. The pieces look stunning on you! And your Lotus ring takes my breath away! It is truly an iconic VCA ring!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  What did you get?  I would love to finish my wish list *but it is too long and too sparkly *(almost all pave pieces) so it will have to wait!


this made me giggle!  I hope you get it all, someday!


----------



## Florasun

beansbeans said:


> If you have the means, then I say stock up!    But for myself, I just got 2 basic pieces that I know I will wear with everything for the next 3 years or so.  I don't know how my style or financial situation will change in the future, so I've decided to build my jewelry collection slowly and purposefully.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> I plan to enjoy these pieces forever.
> They are not trendy.



+1

I hope my order didn't get lost. I'm pouting - it seems as if everyone else is getting their frivole earclips  almost overnight and I'm still waiting for mine! I was certain I would have them by now. And now I begin the wait for the turquoise, but at least it will give me something to look forward to the next few months.


----------



## Florasun

Beautiful! you have a lovely collection.



8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> this made me giggle!  I hope you get it all, someday!


 
Thanks!  A winning lottery ticket would certainluy help


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> +1
> 
> I hope my order didn't get lost. I'm pouting - it seems as if everyone else is getting their frivole earclips almost overnight and I'm still waiting for mine! I was certain I would have them by now. And now I begin the wait for the turquoise, but at least it will give me something to look forward to the next few months.


 
Did you order from NM or the boutique?  I think the boutique can get pieces much faster than NM.  I was looking at a 4-month wait for the pave Magic ring but NM was able to get the pave Magic pendant for me.


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> +1
> 
> I hope my order didn't get lost. I'm pouting - it seems as if everyone else is getting their frivole earclips  almost overnight and I'm still waiting for mine! I was certain I would have them by now. And now I begin the wait for the turquoise, but at least it will give me something to look forward to the next few months.



Perhaps you should call them. Your Frivole does seem to be taking a long time.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Did you order from NM or the boutique?  I think the boutique can get pieces much faster than NM.  I was looking at a 4-month wait for the pave Magic ring but NM was able to get the pave Magic pendant for me.





thimp said:


> Perhaps you should call them. Your Frivole does seem to be taking a long time.



I ordered from Neiman Marcus - they didn't have any so they had to order it from Van Cleef. My guess is that Van Cleef is sending everything to ppl who order from them and I am going to get wait listed.  
Part of the reason I ordered them is because the holiday season is coming up, and it is full of events that would be perfect for me to wear pave frivole earrings, so I could start justifying the cost per wear. I hope I don't have to wait until next spring!


----------



## kim_mac

8mc8 - the lotus ring is GORGEOUS!  imo, the most iconic vca piece!  so glad the sizing worked out for you.  congrats on your other alhambra pieces as well!  enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, kim_mac!  I am picking it up this weekend.  When will your Frivole pieces arrive?



i'm expecting the earrings and necklace tomorrow and the ring sometime next week.  i am so excited and nervous that i'll miss the delivery somehow!


----------



## kim_mac

Florasun said:


> I ordered from Neiman Marcus - they didn't have any so they had to order it from Van Cleef. My guess is that Van Cleef is sending everything to ppl who order from them and I am going to get wait listed.
> Part of the reason I ordered them is because the holiday season is coming up, and it is full of events that would be perfect for me to wear pave frivole earrings, so I could start justifying the cost per wear. I hope I don't have to wait until next spring!



did they give you an estimate?  i ordered from the boutique and no wait.  i'm sorry!  i'm sure you'll get your earrings for the holidays...how could they not???


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> i'm expecting the earrings and necklace tomorrow and the ring sometime next week. i am so excited and nervous that i'll miss the delivery somehow!


 
You got the ring too!  Congrats!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## marialc121

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:



Your pieces are stunning especially the Lotus ring!


----------



## beansbeans

kim_mac said:


> i'm expecting the earrings and necklace tomorrow and the ring sometime next week. i am so excited and nervous that i'll miss the delivery somehow!


 
I know!  Fedex overnight usually delivers by 9:35am for me so I am a literal mess in the morning trying to get ready for work and not be half naked when the bell rings!


----------



## beansbeans

Florasun said:


> I ordered from Neiman Marcus - they didn't have any so they had to order it from Van Cleef. My guess is that Van Cleef is sending everything to ppl who order from them and I am going to get wait listed.
> Part of the reason I ordered them is because the holiday season is coming up, and it is full of events that would be perfect for me to wear pave frivole earrings, so I could start justifying the cost per wear. I hope I don't have to wait until next spring!


 
Think positive thoughts!!!    Did you make sure that your SA actually put the order through to VCA?


----------



## beansbeans

It's all so heavenly!!





8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!  Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand. I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


----------



## beansbeans

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another TE, yg and onyx....
> So "done"


 
Wow, so you have 20s in TE, YG, AND Onyx???


----------



## ohsohappy

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:



they are all GREAT!!!!  Congrats~


----------



## ohsohappy

Florasun said:


> +1
> 
> I hope my order didn't get lost. I'm pouting - it seems as if everyone else is getting their frivole earclips  almost overnight and I'm still waiting for mine! I was certain I would have them by now. And now I begin the wait for the turquoise, but at least it will give me something to look forward to the next few months.



It seems like  everyone is getting Frivole earclip and I am the only one who chose Lotus earclip.....Would you mind telling me why you chose Frivole over Lotus (or do you have both?)   Suddenly all the conclusions which I produced with sleepless nights are shaking  T.T


----------



## ohsohappy

usually how long does it take to add inches to neckless?  SA told me it would take 3 weeks and my not so good SA said she will send my Lotus ring with all the other neckless after adding inches is finished...
Do you think I should ask her to send earclip first and send other later? Shipping was complimentary so she is trying to save shipping fee by sending all together. 
Last time when I purchased Frivole pendant, she even made me wait for 2 month for adding inches and even didn't give any notice to me.  I don't know why I continuously go to her.  Do you think I should change SA?


----------



## StephKou

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


lovelovelove


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited to see everyone's reveals in the next week.  congrats teasgirliegirl on your alhambras and G&Smommy on your pave pendant, i know you've been loving it from the beginning!



Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> I ordered from Neiman Marcus - they didn't have any so they had to order it from Van Cleef. My guess is that Van Cleef is sending everything to ppl who order from them and I am going to get wait listed.
> Part of the reason I ordered them is because the holiday season is coming up, and it is full of events that would be perfect for me to wear pave frivole earrings, so I could start justifying the cost per wear. I hope I don't have to wait until next spring!



The waiting can be so hard.  I had to wait three months for a simple Alhambra piece to arrive.....


----------



## Florasun

ohsohappy said:


> It seems like  everyone is getting Frivole earclip and I am the only one who chose Lotus earclip.....Would you mind telling me why you chose Frivole over Lotus (or do you have both?)   Suddenly all the conclusions which I produced with sleepless nights are shaking  T.T


I'm sorry we are giving you second thoughts! I am sure you made the right decision. If it makes you feel any better I was wondering if I should switch and get the lotus! For me, it was simply a matter of economics and convenience. The frivole is a little less expensive than the lotus. Plus the local NM had the pave frivole ring, so I had an idea of what the earclips would look like, but they did not have any lotus anything - and I didn't want to buy it sight unseen. I think it is hard to make a mistake with Van Cleef, so relax and enjoy your beautiful lotus!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> Wow, so you have 20s in TE, YG, AND Onyx???



I have a 20 in the turquoise.  The rest are two 10 motifs that i can link together or wear as a single....

Mop
TE
Yg
Onyx

Yes, I need a 12 step program....
So DONE.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> The waiting can be so hard.  I had to wait three months for a simple Alhambra piece to arrive.....



WOW! I'll bet you were not happy!   I hate waiting - your money is tied up and you aren't sure when (or if) you are actually going to get anything! 

I can't wait to see your tiger's eye 10 motifs layered - post a modeling pic pls!


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have a 20 in the turquoise.  The rest are two 10 motifs that i can link together or wear as a single....
> 
> Mop
> TE
> Yg
> Onyx
> 
> Yes, I need a 12 step program....
> So DONE.


but wait - you'll need the bracelets, the earrings, not to mention some of their vintage pieces.... oh wait - I'm not helping, am I?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ohsohappy said:


> usually how long does it take to add inches to neckless?  SA told me it would take 3 weeks and my not so good SA said she will send my Lotus ring with all the other neckless after adding inches is finished...
> Do you think I should ask her to send earclip first and send other later? Shipping was complimentary so she is trying to save shipping fee by sending all together.
> Last time when I purchased Frivole pendant, she even made me wait for 2 month for adding inches and even didn't give any notice to me.  I don't know why I continuously go to her.  Do you think I should change SA?



I would politely request that they send the earrings right away.
The waiting probably does not have anything to do with your SA but if she makes you feel uncomfortable, shop with somebody else.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> but wait - you'll need the bracelets, the earrings, not to mention some of their vintage pieces.... oh wait - I'm not helping, am I?



:lolots:
Crazy talk, Florasun!!!!!
(already have a few pairs of earrings).....
DONE!!  J'ai finis mon amie!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


----------



## ohsohappy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!



Look so pretty on you and seems perfect size!


----------



## ohsohappy

Florasun said:


> I'm sorry we are giving you second thoughts! I am sure you made the right decision. If it makes you feel any better I was wondering if I should switch and get the lotus! For me, it was simply a matter of economics and convenience. The frivole is a little less expensive than the lotus. Plus the local NM had the pave frivole ring, so I had an idea of what the earclips would look like, but they did not have any lotus anything - and I didn't want to buy it sight unseen. I think it is hard to make a mistake with Van Cleef, so relax and enjoy your beautiful lotus!



Of course it gives always peace of mind to see the item on sight to purchase.  Thank you for your warm words.


----------



## ohsohappy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would politely request that they send the earrings right away.
> The waiting probably does not have anything to do with your SA but if she makes you feel uncomfortable, shop with somebody else.



You gave me courage(?!) I will try to email her to do so.  She said she put a rush request for fixing but to be honest with you, based on her previous behavior, I could not believe it.  If her service is not exciting as usual (T.T) at this time, I will definitely change SA next time.


----------



## thimp

ohsohappy said:


> It seems like  everyone is getting Frivole earclip and I am the only one who chose Lotus earclip.....Would you mind telling me why you chose Frivole over Lotus (or do you have both?)   Suddenly all the conclusions which I produced with sleepless nights are shaking  T.T


Both Lotus ear clips and Frivole ear clips are beautiful. You really cannot go wrong with either. I think many choose the Frivole because of the softer petals, so it works well with most faces. But if the Lotus looks beautiful on you, then you should not have any doubts. The Lotus ear clips are stunning.


----------



## 8mc8

Thanks so much Greentea, ghoztz, G&Smommy, thimp, Florasun, kim_mac, marialc121, beansbeans, ohsohappy, Stephkou !!

I tried it on periodically throughout the day, and did the happy dance


----------



## 8mc8

so cute!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


----------



## marialc121

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!



So beautiful!  I love the Sweet RG's!


----------



## marialc121

8mc8 said:


> Thanks so much Greentea, ghoztz, G&Smommy, thimp, Florasun, kim_mac, marialc121, beansbeans, ohsohappy, Stephkou !!
> 
> I tried it on periodically throughout the day, and did the happy dance




Hehe...that is so cute!  I do it all the time.


----------



## burberryprncess

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:




Pretty!  Congratulations on all 3 pieces!


----------



## burberryprncess

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!



Very cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have a 20 in the turquoise.  The rest are two 10 motifs that i can link together or wear as a single....
> 
> Mop
> TE
> Yg
> Onyx
> 
> Yes, I need a 12 step program....
> So DONE.



That's an amazing collection!  I think 2 10s linked together is more fun that 1 20......more flexibility.  Please post pictures.


----------



## burberryprncess

Hey, it looks like VCA hadn't increased the price yet.  Just checked Betteridge for several pieces and the prices are still the same.  Maybe price hike was all rumors?


----------



## G&Smommy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


 
So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Hey, it looks like VCA hadn't increased the price yet. Just checked Betteridge for several pieces and the prices are still the same. Maybe price hike was all rumors?


 
I was wondering the same thing about Betteridge.  I know NM did increase the prices already.


----------



## Francesca1234

I called VCA today, as well as Betteridge yesterday. VCA said that NM didn't increase prices already. VCA said today is the first day of the increase and it was official.  Someone is telling tales. I called betterdige yesterday and they said VCA sent out emails to all their distributors the day before stating the increase was on OCT. 1st, 2011, and that VCA would send an email that night -- which was yesterday night with the new prices. When I called VCA today, they confirmed the same thing. THe frivole earrings are now $14,600 up 15%. And the alhambra diamond earrings are now up 19% to $13,200.


----------



## burberryprncess

oh bummer


----------



## StephKou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


now that is really sweet and works rather well!


----------



## preciousp

Francesca1234 said:


> I called VCA today, as well as Betteridge yesterday. VCA said that NM didn't increase prices already. VCA said today is the first day of the increase and it was official. Someone is telling tales. I called betterdige yesterday and they said VCA sent out emails to all their distributors the day before stating the increase was on OCT. 1st, 2011, and that VCA would send an email that night -- which was yesterday night with the new prices. When I called VCA today, they confirmed the same thing. THe frivole earrings are now $14,600 up 15%. And the alhambra diamond earrings are now up 19% to $13,200.


 
I was in NM on Thursday & the price increase was effective as of that day(29th).  The items already had the new increased prices on the tag.  The vintage alhambra line increased by about 16%.


----------



## Francesca1234

VCA said it's official as of today. Prices weren't raised on the 28th. If NM is doing this on their own, I wouldn't buy there.  BUt I called VCA this morning and asked, and they said the increase was NOT on the 28th but today was the first day and no one was told to raise prices on the 28th. I asked the manager at Betterdige and  he said if it was the 28th, they would have been informed. It was the october 1st.  So something is very odd. Why would NM take it on their own to raise prices when it's not official?


----------



## Francesca1234

What I am thinking is that maybe they sent new items to NM with the new prices and they put them out ahead of time.  I know certain items when they come in must be at the new price.  BUt if that's true, they shouldn't have been displayed yet. 

I cannot imagine anyone buying there if everyone else had it at the lower price for a few days.    Were they honoring the old price on the 28th?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

preciousp said:


> I was in NM on Thursday & the price increase was effective as of that day(29th).  The items already had the new increased prices on the tag.  The vintage alhambra line increased by about 16%.



This is absolutely correct.
Wednesday was the last day to purchase and receive the old prices at Neimans.
The VCA boutiques and Betteridge  new prices are now in effect.
Yesterday was the last day to get the old prices......
I am not sure why Neimans raised prices sooner but they did.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> VCA said it's official as of today. Prices weren't raised on the 28th. If NM is doing this on their own, I wouldn't buy there.  BUt I called VCA this morning and asked, and they said the increase was NOT on the 28th but today was the first day and no one was told to raise prices on the 28th. I asked the manager at Betterdige and  he said if it was the 28th, they would have been informed. It was the october 1st.  So something is very odd. Why would NM take it on their own to raise prices when it's not official?



Well, yes.
That is exactly what they did.


----------



## Francesca1234

NM honored all prices until today. They just had to put price tags on early due to inventory But they didn't charge people the new price until Oct. 1st -- today. They said they are not allowed to change price tags on the weekends. THe store doens't permit it. So it's just a technicality.


----------



## Florasun

The rose gold that I saw seemed more coppery. This looks more like gold. Whatever it is - it's gorgeous! Congratulations. 
Could just be my computer.


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


----------



## Candice0985

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Picked up my rose gold sweet yesterday!


Love it! so jealous! Birks in Toronto always seems to take forever to get their merchandise in stock i'm hoping I have mine soon...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Francesca1234 said:


> NM honored all prices until today. They just had to put price tags on early due to inventory But they didn't charge people the new price until Oct. 1st -- today. They said they are not allowed to change price tags on the weekends. THe store doens't permit it. So it's just a technicality.



Not in Texas!!  Wednesday was the last day for the old prices.
I did some damage, too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Florasun said:


> The rose gold that I saw seemed more coppery. This looks more like gold. Whatever it is - it's gorgeous! Congratulations.
> Could just be my computer.



Probably my crappy iphone pic in the middles of the mall. It's definitely rose.



Thank you for all of the lovely comments!


----------



## cchanel8

Actually I was interested in some VCA pieces and two weeks ago, they didn't even know that there was a price increase.  they ordered the pieces for me and a few days ago, the SA did call me and told me the pieces were in and that they were increasing the price on Thursday (28th).  I was surprise b/c i thought that VCA boutique in beverly hills told me they were increasing the price as of October 1st.  So it did look like Neiman was raising the price earlier.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cchanel8 said:


> Actually I was interested in some VCA pieces and two weeks ago, they didn't even know that there was a price increase.  they ordered the pieces for me and a few days ago, the SA did call me and told me the pieces were in and that they were increasing the price on Thursday (28th).  I was surprise b/c i thought that VCA boutique in beverly hills told me they were increasing the price as of October 1st.  So it did look like Neiman was raising the price earlier.



They did.
Neimans was really quirky with the last price increase, too.  They kept changing the date when the new prices were to take effect.  It was like a moving target or something.


----------



## kim_mac

GIRLS..........

i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)  

i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!  

thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



Gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## ouija board

Kim_Mac  that necklace is GORGEOUS!!!!  I admired it on London Jewelers' site in the yellow gold, but it is just jaw dropping in the pave diamond! What a set you will have when the ring comes in!

Texasgirliegirl, yep, last time they actually increased the price a week after VCA stores did, so just because they don't follow VCA's orders to the exact hour and minute, doesn't necessarily mean it's to our detriment  What did you get? I made a point to avoid calling my SA until after the 28th, so as not to get sucked into buying anything. 
EDIT: I see you added to your TE, YG, Onyx collection...very nice!!

Florasun, I feel your waiting pain! I ordered the Frivole YG earrings before the last increase and was told the wait would be about 4 months.  It ended up only being 2 months, but it was a painful 2 months watching tpfers post pictures of their Frivole earrings that were readily available at the boutiques! Fingers crossed that yours comes before the holidays.


----------



## ouija board

Nakedmosher, love the RG bracelet!


----------



## kim_mac

nakedmosher - congrats on your sweet rg clover!  it's so pretty in rg!  enjoy!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



WOW congrats, they look so stunning on you! 

Congrats to all of the other ladies who have had recent reveals, everything is gorgeous!!!


----------



## beachy10

I've always informed my SAs at NM about price increase before they hear about them. Amazing how they are less informed than members on tPF.

Whenever I have mentioned prices increased to them they always play dumb. I am so glad I have this forum to hear about increases. If I relied on my SAs I would be SOL.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



So stunning!  Congrats!  The box is also a nice touch by your SA.  Can't wait to see the ring!


----------



## darkangel07760

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


 
I have always been a necklace girl, LOVE all of your pieces!  Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


kim_mac-I think you've made the perfect choice! The Frivole station necklace and earrings look STUNNING on you! Very delicate and feminine. I 100% prefer the Frivole necklace on you, over the Medium Cosmos pendant. 

Thank you for the pics. I am looking forward to seeing the ring on you. Enjoy your very beautiful set!


----------



## StephKou

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


That is what i want next - amazing and classic set!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous!

QUOTE=kim_mac;20052460]GIRLS..........

i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)  

i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!  

thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> I ordered from Neiman Marcus - they didn't have any so they had to order it from Van Cleef. My guess is that Van Cleef is sending everything to ppl who order from them and I am going to get wait listed.
> Part of the reason I ordered them is because the holiday season is coming up, and it is full of events that would be perfect for me to wear pave frivole earrings, so I could start justifying the cost per wear. I hope I don't have to wait until next spring!



You know I feel your pain!  It is hard to understand how it could take so long to get a pair of earrings.  When I was waiting on my necklace ordered through Neiman Marcus my SA would check with VCA constantly, but really never found out much of anything.  VCA is very frustrating to deal with.

Hang in there--the earrings are worth the wait!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are right about the last time.
This time, our local NM was very on top of the increase. My SA called me......she knew I was interested in a piece.
A friend tried on Thursday and was too late. 
She still found what she needed at VCA in NYC, thank goodness.....




ouija board said:


> Kim_Mac  that necklace is GORGEOUS!!!!  I admired it on London Jewelers' site in the yellow gold, but it is just jaw dropping in the pave diamond! What a set you will have when the ring comes in!
> 
> Texasgirliegirl, yep, last time they actually increased the price a week after VCA stores did, so just because they don't follow VCA's orders to the exact hour and minute, doesn't necessarily mean it's to our detriment  What did you get? I made a point to avoid calling my SA until after the 28th, so as not to get sucked into buying anything.
> EDIT: I see you added to your TE, YG, Onyx collection...very nice!!
> 
> Florasun, I feel your waiting pain! I ordered the Frivole YG earrings before the last increase and was told the wait would be about 4 months.  It ended up only being 2 months, but it was a painful 2 months watching tpfers post pictures of their Frivole earrings that were readily available at the boutiques! Fingers crossed that yours comes before the holidays.


----------



## *emma*

*kim_mac*, you chose well! It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Kim_Mac - your new pieces look amazing on you! Fabulous choices! Congrats!


----------



## Kiernan

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



Wow those are GORGEOUS! I've never seen the station necklace worn before and absolutely love it. Enjoy!


----------



## burberryprncess

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!




WOW, they're absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## dialv

kim_mac your set is stunning.


----------



## *jennifer*

i love the frivole station necklace on you. it's so delicate and feminine!


----------



## sbelle

*kim_mac*

I love,love, love your necklace!!  It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## ShyShy

Wow... Congrats to all those who managed to get their pieces before the price increase. 

Thimp - your frivole earrings are beautiful!!! I think all your pics are making me want it more as my next acquisition....

Kim_Mac - I can't get over your beautiful frivole set! I just got my frivole btf pave ring today and can't stop smiling when I look down at my hands. Now I just need your set!


----------



## 8mc8

Beyond gorgeous!!!  
I especially love the earrings, I thought I was partial to the Lotus earrings, but the Frivole earrings are now on my list too! 



kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


----------



## kim_mac

thank you so much tbbbjb, ouija board, Sprinkles&Bling, G&SMommy, darkangel, bethc, thimp, StephKou, texasgirliegirl, emma, nakedmosher, kiernan, burberryprncess, dialv, jennifer, sbelle, ShyShy!!!  it was so nice to wake up to my frivole lovelies this morning.


----------



## Florasun

I'm speechless - this is gorgeous beyond words, and it looks fabulous on you!! many congrats!



kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


----------



## Florasun

ouija board said:


> Kim_Mac  that necklace is GORGEOUS!!!!  I admired it on London Jewelers' site in the yellow gold, but it is just jaw dropping in the pave diamond! What a set you will have when the ring comes in!
> 
> Texasgirliegirl, yep, last time they actually increased the price a week after VCA stores did, so just because they don't follow VCA's orders to the exact hour and minute, doesn't necessarily mean it's to our detriment  What did you get? I made a point to avoid calling my SA until after the 28th, so as not to get sucked into buying anything.
> EDIT: I see you added to your TE, YG, Onyx collection...very nice!!
> 
> Florasun, I feel your waiting pain! I ordered the Frivole YG earrings before the last increase and was told the wait would be about 4 months.  It ended up only being 2 months, but it was a painful 2 months watching tpfers post pictures of their Frivole earrings that were readily available at the boutiques! Fingers crossed that yours comes before the holidays.



Thanks Ouija - you get how I feel, LOL! Although I don't wish it on anybody, it's nice to know someone else has been through the same thing!


----------



## kim_mac

thank you so much Florasun - i hope you get your frivole earclips very soon - it'll be worth the wait!  they are so so pretty IRL and on.


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Wow... Congrats to all those who managed to get their pieces before the price increase.
> 
> Thimp - your frivole earrings are beautiful!!! I think all your pics are making me want it more as my next acquisition....
> 
> Kim_Mac - I can't get over your beautiful frivole set! I just got my frivole btf pave ring today and can't stop smiling when I look down at my hands. Now I just need your set!



Congratulations, ShyShy! The double Frivole ring is so pretty! Should you get an opportunity, I would love to see an action pic of this ring.


----------



## kim_mac

darkangel07760 said:


> I have always been a necklace girl, LOVE all of your pieces!  Congrats!



i always thought i was a necklace girl too, but now i'm realizing that i'm a ring and earring girl too


----------



## vancleef fan

*kim-mac*  Many congrats on a STUNNING SET.... Beautiful beyond words, enjoy it


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> kim_mac-I think you've made the perfect choice! The Frivole station necklace and earrings look STUNNING on you! Very delicate and feminine. I 100% prefer the Frivole necklace on you, over the Medium Cosmos pendant.
> 
> Thank you for the pics. I am looking forward to seeing the ring on you. Enjoy your very beautiful set!



hi thimp, thank you so much.  i know you understand how hard it is to make these choices!  i'm starting to think i still need the small cosmos to enjoy some everyday vca bling haha...but DH would kill me if i mention it.  self-imposed ban in progress...


----------



## kim_mac

StephKou said:


> That is what i want next - amazing and classic set!



yes, you should get!!!  i will admit the necklace is a little fussy (with the flipping of the motifs) but i don't mind since it's not an everyday piece.  gotta love 9 flowers dancing around my neck!


----------



## kim_mac

ShyShy said:


> Wow... Congrats to all those who managed to get their pieces before the price increase.
> 
> Thimp - your frivole earrings are beautiful!!! I think all your pics are making me want it more as my next acquisition....
> 
> Kim_Mac - I can't get over your beautiful frivole set! I just got my frivole btf pave ring today and can't stop smiling when I look down at my hands. Now I just need your set!



Shy, Shy - omg - congrats on your double frivole ring!!!  i bet it looks so awesome on!  i was always in love with the cosmos line but now i'm really loving the frivole with its sparkling heart petals.


----------



## kim_mac

8mc8 said:


> Beyond gorgeous!!!
> I especially love the earrings, I thought I was partial to the Lotus earrings, but the Frivole earrings are now on my list too!



8mc8 - isn't it crazy how our list changes and grows???  i love both the lotus and frivole earrings but alas, the lotus earrings did not look as good on me as it did in the case!  i still need to have the boutique tighten one of the clips because the flower is kind of drooping.  out of all the earrings, the small cosmos looks the best on me but i had to go with frivole to match the necklace.  



vancleef fan said:


> *kim-mac*  Many congrats on a STUNNING SET.... Beautiful beyond words, enjoy it



thank you vancleef fan, it's because of all your pictures and support that i love vca so much!


----------



## ohsohappy

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!



Oh stunning!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


Absolutely stunning !! , congrats 

Hope you don't find the flipping motif's too annoying, I am altering my magic necklace and bracelet for the same reason. Not sure you could move the Frivole ones though without spoiling the beautiful design.


----------



## I'll take two

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


Gorgeous Congrats


----------



## carabelli888

kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips. my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week. so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone. the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way. but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me. the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


 

WOW! Sooo beautiful and amazing on you!!!  If you don't mind me asking.
could you please tell me how much the necklace and earrings are pre increase and post increase? TIA


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> The MOP Magic BTF ring arrived today. The MOP is so gorgeous!  Below are some quick phone pics. Let me know what you think. I am a little on the fence only because I am so used to wearing a diamond ring on my right hand. It is a perfect match with my Magic MOP pendant and MOP vintage bracelet. I can't get a diamond ring right now since I just bought the Magic pave pendant. Thanks ladies! I always appreciate your opinions and advice.


Beautiful ring .
Don't know how I missed this ,congrats


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> I've always informed my SAs at NM about price increase before they hear about them. Amazing how they are less informed than members on tPF.
> 
> Whenever I have mentioned prices increased to them they always play dumb. I am so glad I have this forum to hear about increases. If I relied on my SAs I would be SOL.



Me too, LOL! I have the sweetest SAs at Neiman's - but it seems like they only find out at the last minute. 
*Beachy* - did you get the turquoise earclips??


----------



## lulilu

Too many to mention individually -- what gorgeous pieces you ladies have!  So chic!!!!


----------



## beachy10

Florasun said:


> Me too, LOL! I have the sweetest SAs at Neiman's - but it seems like they only find out at the last minute.
> *Beachy* - did you get the turquoise earclips??



No, I returned them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun!!
Grab them!




beachy10 said:


> No, I returned them.


----------



## G&Smommy

I picked up my pave Magic pendant.  It is so amazingly sparkly!  I will try to post some pictures soon.

I swear, every time I go to the boutique I come up with a new wish list.  I tried on the Snowflake ring and absolutely love it, but there is no way I can justify $65K for it.  I know I have seen similar rings.  Can anyone point me in the right direction on a similar piece?

I also got to try on the Socrates pendant, the vintage pave Alhambra bracelet, the Lotus ring, and some of the new rose gold pieces.  Seeing the new price tags is a little overwhelming since my wish list just grows and grows.


----------



## G&Smommy

I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more


----------



## misssoph

Do you remember what some of the new prices are by any chance?


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy, i think you captured the sparkle all right - wow!  love that pendant on you.  congrats and enjoy.


----------



## kim_mac

thank you so much for the compliment - ohsohappy, i'll take two, carabelli888, and lulilu!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy, i think you captured the sparkle all right - wow! love that pendant on you. congrats and enjoy.


 
Thanks kim_mac!  I love it!  I will still wear my MOP version as an every day piece but this will be amazing for dressier occasions!


----------



## G&Smommy

misssoph said:


> Do you remember what some of the new prices are by any chance?


 
The Socrates pendant is now over $13K, the Snowflake ring is over $65K, the pave Alhambra bracelet is over $26K, my pave pendant is now $23K (was $20K pre increase).  Everything went up 15-20%.  If you go to the Betteridge website, you can request prices on the items shown and they now have the new prices.  HTH!


----------



## Kiernan

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



If it sparkles more in real life it must be blinding! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## G&Smommy

Kiernan said:


> If it sparkles more in real life it must be blinding! Absolutely gorgeous


 
Thanks Kiernan!  I think I could use it as a flashlight   It is amazingly sparkly!  VCA makes the most stunning pave pieces I have seen.


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> The Socrates pendant is now over $13K, the Snowflake ring is over $65K, *the pave Alhambra bracelet is over $26K,* my pave pendant is now $23K (was $20K pre increase).  Everything went up 15-20%.  If you go to the Betteridge website, you can request prices on the items shown and they now have the new prices.  HTH!




holy cow....these were 18,800 until july1


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> holy cow....these were 18,800 until july1


 
I know!  It's insane!  I really want one too.  I should have started collecting VCA years ago.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Florasun!!
> Grab them!



I never actually got the earrings. I just canceled the order.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



Stunning!  Congratulations! The pave looks bigger than the MOP.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Stunning! Congratulations! The pave looks bigger than the MOP.


 
Thanks!  I am pretty sure they are the same size.  It could just be the perspective and the sparkle that make the pave appear larger.


----------



## marialc121

Gorgeous!!!  I love your set and can't wait for the ring to come as well.  The necklace is really beautiful.  Love it!!!  



kim_mac said:


> GIRLS..........
> 
> i am so happy to share my new frivole station necklace and earclips.  my SA sent them in this amazing box that even has a spot for my ring that should be coming sometime next week.  so even though i can't wear the necklace often because it's pretty dressy, i can open my box and admire my complete frivole set whenever i want (i will wear the earrings and ring a lot though!)
> 
> i will share that the motifs DO flip over A LOT, especially the ones near the collarbone.  the one in the very back with the clasp is almost always flipped the wrong way.  but i really don't mind because i figure it's like wearing heels - price of beauty is worth it!!!
> 
> thank you to everyone who contributed to my cosmos versus frivole thread and sharing this moment with me.  the ladies on this thread are the best - sweetest and most supportive and obviously have the best taste haha!!!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



Congrats!!!  It is so stunning!  The diamonds are so shiny and sparkly.    I'm so glad you finally got it and it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## sbelle

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



Gorgeous!!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks marialc121 and sbelle!  I am very happy to have my first (and hopefully not my last) pave piece from VCA!


----------



## sjunky13

OMG everyones peices are gorgeous! Kim MAC , G&S mommy, Sbelle, Burberryprincess!  THIMP!!! I know I forgot some others. I had 90 pages to catch up on. LOL. You ladies did well! I wanted to grab another pair of earrings and now it is too late. I refuse to pay 40% more than I did in July!
Another increase has passed! I am shocked it was so high this time.  I am still waiting for my Frivole ring. It is being made. Thank god I got it before this increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> holy cow....these were 18,800 until july1



 Unreal...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*kim_mac* Congratulations on the stunning necklace. I was away on a trip for a few days and there are so many gorgeous new pieces on here....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more


So pretty!!!  Looks wonderful on you. Congratulations!!


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



Congratulations, G&Smommy! The pave magic pendant is so pretty! You must be over the moon!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> holy cow....these were 18,800 until july1



Wasn't the price of the pave Perlee bracelet around 26K before the July price increase? Now, the little pave vintage Alhambra bracelet is over 26K. I love my VCA, but sorry, I'm not going to pay that kind of price.  I'll put it into something more worthwhile.


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> No, I returned them.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Florasun!!
> Grab them!


 
*Beachy* - sorry they didn't work out for you. But maybe they will send me the ones you ordered I won't have to wait as long for mine! 
*Texas* - you crack me up, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more


 
O.M.G.  I wish I had not seen this, LOL! now I want one.
This is gorgeous, G&Smommy! congrats! you are going to love this for a looong time!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Wasn't the price of the pave Perlee bracelet around 26K before the July price increase? Now, the little pave vintage Alhambra bracelet is over 26K. I love my VCA, but sorry, I'm not going to pay that kind of price.  I'll put it into something more worthwhile.


The pave perlee was over 39K BEFORE the Oct 1st increase. The perlee clover was 25,600 I believe. Now sure what they are now. My dream of owning the perlee diamond clover bangle are gone because I cannot justify the new price. Unless it falls in my lap or I find it on resale, I am history.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So pretty!!!  Looks wonderful on you. Congratulations!!


 
Thanks, ALLinTHEbag.  This was the first VCA piece I fell in love with.  So happy to finally have it!


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Congratulations, G&Smommy! The pave magic pendant is so pretty! You must be over the moon!


 
Thanks thimp!  Yes, I am very happy!  I can't wait to have an occasion to wear it!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

8mc8 said:


> Thanks to Thimp and kim_mac for the sizing advice on my Lotus ring!
> It arrived today!   Its a teeny bit loose, but I can adjust it to fit better, and I have the option of wearing it on my left hand.  I also thought that its better a wee loose, for when my fingers swell in the summer, and if my hands get plumper as I age
> 
> I should've applied lotion before hand modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a few other pieces this year
> 
> 11 motif Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 motif & 5 motif bracelet strung together:


  SOO beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> O.M.G. I wish I had not seen this, LOL! now I want one.
> This is gorgeous, G&Smommy! congrats! you are going to love this for a looong time!


 
Thanks, Florasun!  When I first saw these pave Magic pieces my jaw dropped.  They have amazing sparkle!  It was a big purchase, but it just went up $3K and I got to use my gift card so I have convinced myself that I am actually saving $


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The pave perlee was over 39K BEFORE the Oct 1st increase. The perlee clover was 25,600 I believe. Now sure what they are now. My dream of owning the perlee diamond clover bangle are gone because I cannot justify the new price. Unless it falls in my lap or I find it on resale, I am history.


 
The Perlee clover bangle is on my wish list too along with the pave Alhambra bracelet.  I agree, though, prices are just too high.  I wish there were more reputable sources for pre-owned VCA.  I have no problem buying pre-owned as long as it is in good condition and I know it is authentic.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The pave perlee was over 39K BEFORE the Oct 1st increase. *The perlee clover was 25,600 I believe*. Now sure what they are now. My dream of owning the perlee diamond clover bangle are gone because I cannot justify the new price. Unless it falls in my lap or I find it on resale, I am history.



Yes, that's the bracelet I meant. Such a gorgeous bracelet!  I shudder to think how much it is now. I never even had a chance to try it on, and I guess I never will...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Yes, that's the bracelet I meant. Such a gorgeous bracelet!  I shudder to think how much it is now. I never even had a chance to try it on, and I guess I never will...


Me either. Not unless I can gather up a TON of GC's between now and the next price increase and then MAYBE but doubtful...


----------



## Hermesaholic

I think the Perlee with pave clovers was 26,000 before the increase.  A lovely bangle but not a lot of diamond for the price


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I think the Perlee with pave clovers was 26,000 before the increase.  A lovely bangle but not a lot of diamond for the price



So true! The diamond vintage pave bracelet actually has more diamond weight to it, I was told.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So true! The diamond vintage pave bracelet actually has more diamond weight to it, I was told.



I think (think being the key) that the perlee was 2 carats and the vintage pave is 2.5.  Anyone know differently please let us know.


----------



## tianhandbad

has the price gone up yet?  I just checked at betteridage, the price for 5 onyx Alhambra Bracelet is still $3,700.


----------



## beansbeans

tianhandbad said:


> has the price gone up yet? I just checked at betteridage, the price for 5 onyx Alhambra Bracelet is still $3,700.


 
$3700 is the new price.  It was $3200 before the Oct 1st increase.


----------



## kim_mac

marialc121 and ALLinTHEbag - thank you so much!  it's so bad but i'm starting to think about getting a pave pendant that i can wear everyday since i don't have many occasions to wear the frivole station necklace...thinking small cosmos or single frivole pendant.  nothing sparkles like vca pave diamonds.  of course this purchase will be a couple of years from now...trying to be very good.  it's so hard with all this thread!!!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I think (think being the key) that the perlee was 2 carats and the vintage pave is 2.5.  Anyone know differently please let us know.



The pave vintage Alhambra is 2.6 carats.


----------



## beansbeans

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more


 
Girl, I think you can rock it with a pair of skinny jeans and a crisp white shirt!!!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> marialc121 and ALLinTHEbag - thank you so much!  it's so bad but i'm starting to think about getting a pave pendant that i can wear everyday since i don't have many occasions to wear the frivole station necklace...thinking small cosmos or single frivole pendant.  nothing sparkles like vca pave diamonds. * of course this purchase will be a couple of years from now*...trying to be very good.  it's so hard with all this thread!!!



A couple of years? Or a couple of months?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> The pave vintage Alhambra is 2.6 carats.



good to know!  thanks.  i am glad I have mine! Would not buy them now!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> good to know!  thanks.  i am glad I have mine! Would not buy them now!



And I'm so sorry I returned mine, when it was "only" 18k. But I'm just not a bracelet gal...


----------



## G&Smommy

beansbeans said:


> Girl, I think you can rock it with a pair of skinny jeans and a crisp white shirt!!!


 
Thanks beansbeans!  Too bad I can't rock skinny jeans!  I would wear it with jeans, though, just not every day.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> marialc121 and ALLinTHEbag - thank you so much! it's so bad but i'm starting to think about getting a pave pendant that i can wear everyday since i don't have many occasions to wear the frivole station necklace...thinking small cosmos or single frivole pendant. nothing sparkles like vca pave diamonds. of course this purchase will be a couple of years from now...trying to be very good. it's so hard with all this thread!!!


 
Have you tried the Socrate?  I just tried it on yesterday and loved it for an every day pendant.  It is slightly over $13K now.  It is on my wish list.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> A couple of years? Or a couple of months?



i know, right?  

i'm already trying to justify just one more little purchase - maybe taking a little bit from my engagement upgrade fund to get a pendant...hmmm...how are you enjoying your small cosmos pendant?


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone have the price increases? I know the bracelets went up 3700. I was wondering about the rivole earrings. I see the large on Betteridge site @6100. So pissed I didn't grab them in time. 

I wonder how much my ring is that I havent even got yet? LOL. Glad I secured that price.
These increases are worse than Chanel's. At least Chanel can say that added a double flap for thier increases. VCA is so much more for the same peices. ( .
There goes my wishlist.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> i know, right?
> 
> i'm already trying to justify just one more little purchase - maybe taking a little bit from my engagement upgrade fund to get a pendant...hmmm...how are you enjoying your small cosmos pendant?



I love it! It is very pretty, and very versatile. I get tons of compliments when I wear it alone, or combined with my 20 turquoise motif. Right now, it is in NY for repair--I found a scratch on one of the pave diamond. I'm missing it, and hope to get it back for the holiday. 

I promised myself that my last VCA purchase will be before the Jan 2012 price increase. After that, no. more. VCA. for . me. The price is just too ridiculous. And I'm sticking to that promise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You would never want to shop with me.
I am such an enabler!!!






Florasun said:


> *Beachy* - sorry they didn't work out for you. But maybe they will send me the ones you ordered I won't have to wait as long for mine!
> *Texas* - you crack me up, LOL!


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> marialc121 and ALLinTHEbag - thank you so much!  it's so bad but i'm starting to think about getting a pave pendant that i can wear everyday since i don't have many occasions to wear the frivole station necklace...thinking small cosmos or single frivole pendant.  nothing sparkles like vca pave diamonds.  of course this purchase will be a couple of years from now...trying to be very good.  it's so hard with all this thread!!!



I know what you mean.  It's really hard to forget about VCA for awhile.    I was tempted with my purchase of the small Cosmos pendant after seeing it on the Ms. lovely *thimp*.  It is such a beautiful piece that can been worn during the day and night.  Actually, I've been wearing mine's quite alot after the purchase.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I love it! It is very pretty, and very versatile. I get tons of compliments when I wear it alone, or combined with my 20 turquoise motif. *Right now, it is in NY for repair--I found a scratch on one of the pave diamond. I'm missing it, and hope to get it back for the holiday*.
> 
> I promised myself that my last VCA purchase will be before the Jan 2012 price increase. After that, no. more. VCA. for . me. The price is just too ridiculous. And I'm sticking to that promise.




What happened?  How did you find a scratch on the diamond?  I hope you'll get it back soon.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> And I'm so sorry I returned mine, when it was "only" 18k. But I'm just not a bracelet gal...



your money was well spent!


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> What happened?  How did you find a scratch on the diamond?  I hope you'll get it back soon.



I think it was just poor quality control. I discover the scratch when I examine the pendant with my loupe. I am very OCD.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> your money was well spent!



Thank you, Hermesaholic! I am very happy with the pieces I have chosen.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you, Hermesaholic! I am very happy with the pieces I have chosen.



and they suit you (or what I have gleaned from the forum about you).


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I think it was just poor quality control. I discover the scratch when I examine the pendant with my loupe. I am very OCD.



I am as well!  I'm thinking I should examine mine's too!  I hope they are replacing it without cost because I did notice a few QC problems when I was shopping for the Cosmos and the Perlee bangle.  I had to request for them to bring in some other ones for me to compare.  Their pieces are beautiful but what is up with their QC?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> and they suit you (or what I have gleaned from the forum about you).


----------



## beansbeans

marialc121 said:


> I am as well! I'm thinking I should examine mine's too! I hope they are replacing it without cost because I did notice a few QC problems when I was shopping for the Cosmos and the Perlee bangle. I had to request for them to bring in some other ones for me to compare. Their pieces are beautiful but what is up with their QC?


 
Did you really?  I had to send back the YG Frivole earrings because one of the posts fell out and could not be screwed back in!  It was deemed defective after store inspection and I got a new pair but, how does something so obvious pass QC?  I thought maybe it was a customer return but, the store assured me that it was brand new never been worn


----------



## marialc121

beansbeans said:


> Did you really?  I had to send back the YG Frivole earrings because one of the posts fell out and could not be screwed back in!  It was deemed defective after store inspection and I got a new pair but, how does something so obvious pass QC?  I thought maybe it was a customer return but, the store assured me that it was brand new never been worn



Yes, I had some issues on both occasions.  The pin in back of the Cosmos pendant could not close correctly and was croaked so the SA brought a new one in and that one was fine.  Then for the Perlee, my SA brought in a few for me to compare the sizing, but as I was trying them on, she noticed that some of them didn't close correctly.  I tried four of them so I was able to choose one that was in good condition.  I also thought those may have been returned items and SA assured me as well that they were not.  I don't understand...


----------



## kim_mac

marialc121 - i'm so glad you are loving your small cosmos pendant!!!  

thimp - ok, i might have to get a loupe myself and get OCD on all my jewelry!  is there one you would recommend?

ok, momentary insanity is over.  i went through my jewelry box and really appreciate my small but special (to me) collection.  i don't need another pendant.  i should be done with vca for a very very long time.  i'm going to enjoy my pieces and enjoy the reveals on this thread from all you ladies.


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> marialc121 - i'm so glad you are loving your small cosmos pendant!!!
> 
> thimp - ok, i might have to get a loupe myself and get OCD on all my jewelry!  is there one you would recommend?
> 
> ok, momentary insanity is over.  i went through my jewelry box and really appreciate my small but special (to me) collection.  i don't need another pendant.  i should be done with vca for a very very long time.  i'm going to enjoy my pieces and enjoy the reveals on this thread from all you ladies.



Thank you!  

I was thinking the same thing.  I'm thinking that before I purchase anything else, I need to enjoy the pieces that I have first and you, as well, have a wonderful collection to enjoy for awhile!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> marialc121 - i'm so glad you are loving your small cosmos pendant!!!
> 
> thimp - ok, i might have to get a loupe myself and get OCD on all my jewelry!  is there one you would recommend?
> 
> ok, momentary insanity is over.  i went through my jewelry box and really appreciate my small but special (to me) collection.  i don't need another pendant.  i should be done with vca for a very very long time.  i'm going to enjoy my pieces and enjoy the reveals on this thread from all you ladies.



Kim_Mac, you have a gorgeous collection that is by no means small! I would be in heaven if I have your collection!!! I think it is very sensible to take the time to appreciate your stunning collection.

My loupes are from Orascoptic.


----------



## kim_mac

thank you, thimp for the compliment.  unfortunately, with the price increases, time is not on our side to enjoy the pieces.  fortunately, i feel very content and happy with what i have, and more so with the ladies here who share the love for vca.


----------



## doreenjoy

I took one of my grand-nieces to Hello Kitty today (bear with me, I swear this is on topic) and afterwards walked across the mall to the VCA in NeimanM's. I'm looking in the window at some pave alhambra pieces and the turquoise 20 motif vintage alhambra, thinking that I just can't talk myself into spending that much money right now, and my grand-niece pipes up with: "Pretty flowers. This is like Hello Kitty jewelry for grown up girls!"

Gah.


----------



## G&Smommy

doreenjoy said:


> I took one of my grand-nieces to Hello Kitty today (bear with me, I swear this is on topic) and afterwards walked across the mall to the VCA in NeimanM's. I'm looking in the window at some pave alhambra pieces and the turquoise 20 motif vintage alhambra, thinking that I just can't talk myself into spending that much money right now, and my grand-niece pipes up with: "Pretty flowers. This is like Hello Kitty jewelry for grown up girls!"
> 
> Gah.


 
That is adorable!  I was wearing my MOP clover BTF ring the other day and my twin daughters won a green plastic flower ring at an event and they said "It's like Mommy's ring."  They were very excited!  Good to know that I can replace my VCA pieces with a plastic flower ring or Hello Kitty jewelry   I would save a lot of $ that way!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You found a scratch on one of the pave diamonds??
I am impressed with your vision.
Hope you receive your lovely piece back soon.



UOTE=thimp;20063994]I love it! It is very pretty, and very versatile. I get tons of compliments when I wear it alone, or combined with my 20 turquoise motif. Right now, it is in NY for repair--I found a scratch on one of the pave diamond. I'm missing it, and hope to get it back for the holiday. 

I promised myself that my last VCA purchase will be before the Jan 2012 price increase. After that, no. more. VCA. for . me. The price is just too ridiculous. And I'm sticking to that promise. [/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

[For the price of those pave pieces they should be perfect.




QUOTE=marialc121;20064294]I am as well!  I'm thinking I should examine mine's too!  I hope they are replacing it without cost because I did notice a few QC problems when I was shopping for the Cosmos and the Perlee bangle.  I had to request for them to bring in some other ones for me to compare.  Their pieces are beautiful but what is up with their QC?  [/QUOTE]


----------



## 8mc8

Beautiful!! Its a very wearable statement piece!

Is that the standard chain length for the pave magic?



G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cutest thing I have heard in a while..




QUOTE=G&Smommy;20066918]That is adorable!  I was wearing my MOP clover BTF ring the other day and my twin daughters won a green plastic flower ring at an event and they said "It's like Mommy's ring."  They were very excited!  Good to know that I can replace my VCA pieces with a plastic flower ring or Hello Kitty jewelry   I would save a lot of $ that way![/QUOTE]


----------



## 8mc8

thanks for letting me share my ring and excitement - burberryprncess & ALLinTHEbag!


----------



## G&Smommy

8mc8 said:


> Beautiful!! Its a very wearable statement piece!
> 
> Is that the standard chain length for the pave magic?


 
Thanks!  Yes.  I did not have it extended.  It is a very comfortable length for me.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Cutest thing I have heard in a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=G&Smommy;20066918]That is adorable! I was wearing my MOP clover BTF ring the other day and my twin daughters won a green plastic flower ring at an event and they said "It's like Mommy's ring." They were very excited! Good to know that I can replace my VCA pieces with a plastic flower ring or Hello Kitty jewelry  I would save a lot of $ that way!


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!  When they say things like that, it just makes my day


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have the price increases? I know the bracelets went up 3700. I was wondering about the rivole earrings. I see the large on Betteridge site @6100. So pissed I didn't grab them in time.
> 
> I wonder how much my ring is that I havent even got yet? LOL. Glad I secured that price.
> These increases are worse than Chanel's. At least Chanel can say that added a double flap for thier increases. VCA is so much more for the same peices. ( .
> There goes my wishlist.


 
It is between 15-20%.  Pave pieces seem to be around 15%.  My SA said prices have gone up 45% overall in less than a year.  I keep kicking myself for not buying sooner.  My wish list is pretty out of reach right now too.  I am just grateful for the pieces I have.


----------



## mp4

Congrats on everyone's pre-increase goodies!!!

The price increases are really too much to swallow for me right now.  My plan of a new 5 motif bracelet every year is dying as fast as the increases are coming!


----------



## marialc121

texasgirliegirl said:


> For the price of those pave pieces they should be



That's what I would expect too.  It was unfortunate that I had to see/experience it two times.


----------



## Florasun

doreenjoy said:


> I took one of my grand-nieces to Hello Kitty today (bear with me, I swear this is on topic) and afterwards walked across the mall to the VCA in NeimanM's. I'm looking in the window at some pave alhambra pieces and the turquoise 20 motif vintage alhambra, thinking that I just can't talk myself into spending that much money right now, and my grand-niece pipes up with: "Pretty flowers. This is like Hello Kitty jewelry for grown up girls!"
> 
> Gah.





G&Smommy said:


> That is adorable!  I was wearing my MOP clover BTF ring the other day and my twin daughters won a green plastic flower ring at an event and they said "It's like Mommy's ring."  They were very excited!  Good to know that I can replace my VCA pieces with a plastic flower ring or Hello Kitty jewelry   I would save a lot of $ that way!



I love both of your stories - so cute!


----------



## marialc121

Who wants to add a pair of 18K RG Vintage Alhambra earrings to their VCA collection?    I found this on Style.com while browsing through the site and thought it might interest some of you.  I believe it should be legit if you read the rules and terms. 

http://www.condenastdigital.com/promo/vca/sweeps/vca/entry/long/


----------



## ohsohappy

G&Smommy said:


> I took some quick cell phone photos. My modeling shots are not nearly as lovely as those posted by many of you ladies. I had a really hard time getting a good shot of my neck and I wasn't able to capture the amazing sparkle of the pendant so I posted a comparison pic with the MOP Magic pendant to give you an idea. I would love to say that I feel done with this purchase, but I know I will be coming back for more



Very beautiful!  Congrats~


----------



## sjunky13

mp4 said:


> Congrats on everyone's pre-increase goodies!!!
> 
> The price increases are really too much to swallow for me right now.  My plan of a new 5 motif bracelet every year is dying as fast as the increases are coming!


 
same here. I wanted a Turq. Oh well. LOL. I am lucky to have what I do have. But I do love that turq!


----------



## Tote

> The price increases are really too much to swallow for me right now



ditto


----------



## G&Smommy

Has anyone been to a VCA trunk show?  I got an invite for a trunk show with champagne reception and am wondering if it is worth the drive (it is over an hour each way).  What do they bring to a trunk show that is different from what the boutique has every day?  Thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ They had one at the NM where I live. It depends on what pieces they bring in. They did have some gorgeous diamond pieces. A ten carat bracelet and some beautiful cocktail rings and exquisite couture pieces. Too dressy for me but they also had some alhambra pieces.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ They had one at the NM where I live. It depends on what pieces they bring in. They did have some gorgeous diamond pieces. A ten carat bracelet and some beautiful cocktail rings and exquisite couture pieces. Too dressy for me but they also had some alhambra pieces.


 
Thanks!  This one is at NM as well.  I was told they bring in some special pieces and they have reps from the company there.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  This one is at NM as well.  I was told they bring in some special pieces and they have reps from the company there.



I don't recall if they had VCA reps there but I know normally they do for every trunk show. May be worth the trip?


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I don't recall if they had VCA reps there but I know normally they do for every trunk show. May be worth the trip?


 
I'm afraid if they were there, I would just complain about the price increase.  I want to build more of a collection but they are making it really hard with the regular increases.


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> Congratulations, ShyShy! The double Frivole ring is so pretty! Should you get an opportunity, I would love to see an action pic of this ring.



Thanks thimp! I will definitely try to do it over the weekend when I fly back to Australia. 

Ever since I got my ring I have been obsessing over your frivole earrings... VCA has officially cast some spell over me.


----------



## mp4

G&Smommy said:


> Has anyone been to a VCA trunk show?  I got an invite for a trunk show with champagne reception and am wondering if it is worth the drive (it is over an hour each way).  What do they bring to a trunk show that is different from what the boutique has every day?  Thanks!



I just happened to be at the NM VCA in SF when they had a trunk show.  Although the store is small, they had some really amazing pieces....show pieces from the catalog and a set of 4 watches that were over 300K....that I still dream about....they were that beautiful!!!!  The craftsmanship and design blew me away!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I'm afraid if they were there, I would just complain about the price increase.  I want to build more of a collection but they are making it really hard with the regular increases.


Yes, I am officially done. Unless it is a limited edition piece that I cannot live without and I have the extra cash at hand, it's bye bye VCA. :cry:


----------



## G&Smommy

mp4 said:


> I just happened to be at the NM VCA in SF when they had a trunk show.  Although the store is small, they had some really amazing pieces....show pieces from the catalog and a set of 4 watches that were over 300K....that I still dream about....they were that beautiful!!!!  The craftsmanship and design blew me away!!!



Thanks.  Maybe it is worth the drive.  I will have to see how busy I am that day and decide.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, I am officially done. Unless it is a limited edition piece that I cannot live without and I have the extra cash at hand, it's bye bye VCA. :cry:



I am going to be looking for preowned.  It does pop up from time to time.  I can only hope I can find the pieces I still want.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Same here.
We all should officially begin our "twelve step" program....
Does "step one" mean that we should stop reading VCA threads on the purse forum??



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, I am officially done. Unless it is a limited edition piece that I cannot live without and I have the extra cash at hand, it's bye bye VCA. :cry:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A few months ago..right after the July price increase I called around in search of pre-owned vintage alhambra.  I was told that they rarely see it because nobody is ever willing to part with it....



G&Smommy said:


> I am going to be looking for preowned. It does pop up from time to time. I can only hope I can find the pieces I still want.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> A few months ago..right after the July price increase I called around in search of pre-owned vintage alhambra. I was told that they rarely see it because nobody is ever willing to part with it....


 
That is what I am afraid of, that the pieces I want will never be available other than new.  I just hate the thought of paying so much more for something I could have gotten a few months before for significantly less.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> That is what I am afraid of, that the pieces I want will never be available other than new.  I just hate the thought of paying so much more for something I could have gotten a few months before for significantly less.


 It shows up! Not a a lot, but I have seen it on websites.
What peices do you still want? Did you wear your new pendant yet?


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> It shows up! Not a a lot, but I have seen it on websites.
> What peices do you still want? Did you wear your new pendant yet?


 
Primarily pave bracelets.  I still want a vintage Alhambra pave 5-motif bracelet and the Perlee bangle with pave clovers.  I am also interested in the Socrate necklace for a more dainty every day necklace and possibly the pave Magic ring I canceled to get the pendant or the Perlee clover band ring.  I would be thrilled if I could just get the two bracelets, but at over $50K without tax it is getting too steep.  I feel my MOP collection is pretty complete with the Magic Pendant, the Magic 6-motif necklace, the MOP vintage bracelet and the MOP BTF ring.  

I actually wore my Magic pave pendant for the first time today!  I wore it casually with just a top, cardigan, and denim skirt.  I think it actually works casually.  I won't wear it every day but I couldn't resist bringing it out even though I was only running errands 

The only websites I have seen with VCA (other than ebay which I don't know whether to trust) are Ann's Fabulous Finds, Beladora, and Betteridge.  Do you know of any others?  Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Primarily pave bracelets.  I still want a vintage Alhambra pave 5-motif bracelet and the Perlee bangle with pave clovers.  I am also interested in the Socrate necklace for a more dainty every day necklace and possibly the pave Magic ring I canceled to get the pendant or the Perlee clover band ring.  I would be thrilled if I could just get the two bracelets, but at over $50K without tax it is getting too steep.  I feel my MOP collection is pretty complete with the Magic Pendant, the Magic 6-motif necklace, the MOP vintage bracelet and the MOP BTF ring.
> 
> I actually wore my Magic pave pendant for the first time today!  I wore it casually with just a top, cardigan, and denim skirt.  I think it actually works casually.  I won't wear it every day but I couldn't resist bringing it out even though I was only running errands
> 
> The only websites I have seen with VCA (other than ebay which I don't know whether to trust) are Ann's Fabulous Finds, Beladora, and Betteridge.  Do you know of any others?  Thanks!


 
I am glad you are wearing your peice. I need to wear my jewelry. Ha.
I def think it works day and night. 
I regret not getting my Frivole earings . They went up  . 
I want a Perlee bracelet so bad. Never mind the pave one. Drool! 

Those are the websites I have seen pre loved sold. Ebay sellers are right up there with retail on used peices w/o boxes and certs.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I am glad you are wearing your peice. I need to wear my jewelry. Ha.
> I def think it works day and night.
> I regret not getting my Frivole earings . They went up .
> I want a Perlee bracelet so bad. Never mind the pave one. Drool!
> 
> Those are the websites I have seen pre loved sold. Ebay sellers are right up there with retail on used peices w/o boxes and certs.


 
Jewelry is meant to be worn.  So are bags, but mine sit in the closet   That is why I decided to spend $ on jewelry instead and forego some bags.  I spent way too much in a short time but couldn't stand the thought of missing another price increase.  I should have bought before the first increase this year.  Oh well.  Now I just need to figure out a way to get those bracelets without paying an arm and a leg for them!

Did you want the Frivole earrings to go with your ring?  How much did those go up?  I know most pieces were between 15-20%.  I can't believe just a simple Alhrambra bracelet is now $3700, from $3200, and I think around $2600 before that.  

I have seen the YG Frivole earrings on resale sites before so keep your eyes open, you may have some luck.  I'll let you know if I come across them in my hunt.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Jewelry is meant to be worn.  So are bags, but mine sit in the closet   That is why I decided to spend $ on jewelry instead and forego some bags.  I spent way too much in a short time but couldn't stand the thought of missing another price increase.  I should have bought before the first increase this year.  Oh well.  Now I just need to figure out a way to get those bracelets without paying an arm and a leg for them!
> 
> Did you want the Frivole earrings to go with your ring?  How much did those go up?  I know most pieces were between 15-20%.  I can't believe just a simple Alhrambra bracelet is now $3700, from $3200, and I think around $2600 before that.
> 
> I have seen the YG Frivole earrings on resale sites before so keep your eyes open, you may have some luck.  I'll let you know if I come across them in my hunt.


 
Just think when we were trying to scoop up Chanel, we should of been buying VCA! I bought both bracelets before the increases. Now they are 1100 more! That is sick.  Yes I want the YG earrings to match my ring. Please let me know if you see them. I prefer the large ones.

I am looking at wedding bands right now. LOL. At least I will wear my wedding set. Haha. 

I am guilty of not wearing bags and jewelry. I even took off my Love bracelet after a few days of wearing it. I am sooo bad!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Just think when we were trying to scoop up Chanel, we should of been buying VCA! I bought both bracelets before the increases. Now they are 1100 more! That is sick. Yes I want the YG earrings to match my ring. Please let me know if you see them. I prefer the large ones.
> 
> I am looking at wedding bands right now. LOL. At least I will wear my wedding set. Haha.
> 
> I am guilty of not wearing bags and jewelry. I even took off my Love bracelet after a few days of wearing it. I am sooo bad!


 
I will keep an eye out for the earrings.  I am seriously kicking myself for buying Chanel before the increase and not VCA, especially with the quality issues I experienced with two of the bags I bought.  You are lucky you got your bracelets when you did.  At least it has curbed my handbag addiction.  Now I think I have a far worse addiction with VCA!


----------



## StephKou

guys - the crazy thing is that my SA in Selfridges and Harrods told me that prices are going up again for the new year.  Everytime you think it is expensive then last year seems like the good old days. sigh...


----------



## Phish Lala

I took a little stroll into my local VCA this morning (couldnt help myself even after the recent price increase) and fell in LOVE with the limited edition pink gold and white mother of pearl earclips..I am trying to expand my pink gold collection because it really looks fabulous paired with white gold (I got so many ideas from the way the SA's had it set up in the store!)..now that I'm into this new "mixing metals" look, my horizons have expanded and I want simply everything..since its a limited piece I know the Boca store only has two pairs left, I'm thinking I need to call and order them..once they're sold out thats it- they're vintage!  I think I have to do it. Have you ladies seen the new piece?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I am going to be looking for preowned.  It does pop up from time to time.  I can only hope I can find the pieces I still want.


Me too!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Same here.
> We all should officially begin our "twelve step" program....
> Does "step one" mean that we should stop reading VCA threads on the purse forum??


Indeed! I think if their sales slip a little, maybe they will get a clue.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Phish Lala said:


> I took a little stroll into my local VCA this morning (couldnt help myself even after the recent price increase) and fell in LOVE with the limited edition pink gold and white mother of pearl earclips..I am trying to expand my pink gold collection because it really looks fabulous paired with white gold (I got so many ideas from the way the SA's had it set up in the store!)..now that I'm into this new "mixing metals" look, my horizons have expanded and I want simply everything..since its a limited piece I know the Boca store only has two pairs left, I'm thinking I need to call and order them..once they're sold out thats it- they're vintage!  I think I have to do it. Have you ladies seen the new piece?


Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ I lifted my ban for these. I could not resist. Only the boutiques have them and I believe each boutique received 5 pairs. I could not tell from the pic if they are vintage size or super? Will know tomorrow...


----------



## Phish Lala

They are vintage size..I am so jealous they are beautiful!! And for a good cause..that's it, i'm calling and ordering them right now!


----------



## Tote

So see you are all still at it:lolots:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!


 
These are gorgeous!!! Congrats! 

I'm fighting the urge to pick up the phone even though I haven't been able to find a pair of daily wear earrings.

Please post modeling photos when you get them!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Yep, but after my pre-increase purchases(all early holiday gifts) and these LE earclips....I am:banned:


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These are gorgeous!!! Congrats!
> 
> I'm fighting the urge to pick up the phone even though I haven't been able to find a pair of daily wear earrings.
> 
> Please post modeling photos when you get them!



Will do.


----------



## kim_mac

ALLinTHEbag - congrats on the rg mop vintage earclips - they are so special and pretty in rg.  so pretty!  must resist...must resist...


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!



Those are so beautiful!  Can't wait to see them on you!  I entered the sweepstakes that I posted here a few days ago for these earrings.  It's worth a try since I'm not allowed to buy anymore VCA for the rest of the year.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> Those are so beautiful!  Can't wait to see them on you!  I entered the sweepstakes that I posted here a few days ago for these earrings.  It's worth a try since I'm not allowed to buy anymore VCA for the rest of the year.


I hope you win!!  Fingers crossed, toes too.


----------



## Bethc

My SA put the RG/MOP earrings aside for me, but since I already have WG/MOP ear clips I don't think I justify it, even to myself...


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I hope you win!!  Fingers crossed, toes too.



Thank you and I can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!


 
Beautiful!  I love the pink pouch too!


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Primarily pave bracelets.  I still want a vintage Alhambra pave 5-motif bracelet and the Perlee bangle with pave clovers.  I am also interested in the Socrate necklace for a more dainty every day necklace and possibly the pave Magic ring I canceled to get the pendant or the Perlee clover band ring.  I would be thrilled if I could just get the two bracelets, but at over $50K without tax it is getting too steep.  I feel my MOP collection is pretty complete with the Magic Pendant, the Magic 6-motif necklace, the MOP vintage bracelet and the MOP BTF ring.
> 
> *I actually wore my Magic pave pendant for the first time today!  I wore it casually with just a top, cardigan, and denim skirt.  I think it actually works casually.  I won't wear it every day but I couldn't resist bringing it out even though I was only running errands *
> 
> The only websites I have seen with VCA (other than ebay which I don't know whether to trust) are Ann's Fabulous Finds, Beladora, and Betteridge.  Do you know of any others?  Thanks!



I'll bet this looked smashing! Love the thought of denim and diamonds together.


----------



## Florasun

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!


Oh those are so cute! I am going to have to quit coming in here.... I am done done done with VCA. Or so I keep telling myself. <<and I am still waiting for my earrings! >>


----------



## Junkenpo

i love all the photos that have been put up... i suppose in a way it's a good thing there's no vca vendor on maui... less temptation.  I went to T&co today and they only had the single cab CBTY bracelets... much too plain.  They didn't have the lapis/diamond or turq/diamond, but i did like how the colors looked next to the sweets, so i'm going to ask my SA to see if she can bring them in.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> I'll bet this looked smashing! Love the thought of denim and diamonds together.



Me too!  If I had to wait for a fancy occasion the pendant would just sit on its box so I am working it into my day to day wardrobe.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Me too!  If I had to wait for a fancy occasion the pendant would just sit on its box so I am working it into my day to day wardrobe.


Congrats on the magic pave pendant.
I would wear it and enjoy whenever you like .Most people wouldn't know just how special it is so wouldn't think anything of it.
Its a bit like using a croc handbag everyday if it suits you, croc effect leather has been so fashionable in the last couple of years that it really doesn't get noticed at all. I see faux croc everywhere along with alot of costume jewelry.


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Have them coming here tomorrow...YAY!



They really are gorgeous!  I can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Me too!  If I had to wait for a fancy occasion the pendant would just sit on its box so I am working it into my day to day wardrobe.



The pendant looks great casual or formal.  I can imagine how beautiful it looked with your outfit.    BTW, I try to do that with mine's too.  I hate to leave it in the box and wear it on special occasions only.


----------



## marialc121

I'll take two said:


> Congrats on the magic pave pendant.
> I would wear it and enjoy whenever you like .*Most people wouldn't know just how special it is so wouldn't think anything of it.*
> 
> Its a bit like using a croc handbag everyday if it suits you, croc effect leather has been so fashionable in the last couple of years that it really doesn't get noticed at all. I see faux croc everywhere along with alot of costume jewelry.



I agree with this.  Even my friends don't think much of my items from VCA because they're not familiar with it.  I just love my pieces because it makes me happy.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> They really are gorgeous!  I can't wait to see pics!!!!



Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ gorgeous! I'd love to see modeling photos!


----------



## kim_mac

i love the earrings and the pink leather case!  congrats, ALLinTHEbag!


----------



## kim_mac

i was watching the latest episode of rachel zoe last night and could not stop staring at her yg pave alhambra ring.  she was wearing it on her index finger and looked so nice.  i love all her yg jewelry and watches and chanel jackets.  do you prefer the yg pave alhambra or cartier's yg panther ring (not the huge thundercats one but the one that goes around the finger)?


----------



## kim_mac

yg pave alhambra ring versus cartier yg panther ring OR cartier rg love ring???(not endorsing these websites - just referencing them for pictures):

http://www.skinnerinc.com/asp/fullCataloguese.asp?salelot=2471++++++78+&refno=80000068

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n4225000-panthère-ring

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4087800-love-ring


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Congrats on the magic pave pendant.
> I would wear it and enjoy whenever you like .Most people wouldn't know just how special it is so wouldn't think anything of it.
> Its a bit like using a croc handbag everyday if it suits you, croc effect leather has been so fashionable in the last couple of years that it really doesn't get noticed at all. I see faux croc everywhere along with alot of costume jewelry.


 
That's true.  Where I live, I think people probably assume it is costume jewelry which is fine with me.  I love wearing it and it is special to me which is all that matters


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> The pendant looks great casual or formal. I can imagine how beautiful it looked with your outfit.  BTW, I try to do that with mine's too. I hate to leave it in the box and wear it on special occasions only.


 
Thanks!  I am sure the Cosmos looks beautiful worn casually as well!  Jewelry is meant to be worn.  I only have a few really dressy pieces that I don't rotate regularly.  Otherwise, I really try to wear the pieces I buy.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.


 
They are beautiful!  I love the special case too!


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.


So pretty ,congrats


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> i was watching the latest episode of rachel zoe last night and could not stop staring at her yg pave alhambra ring. she was wearing it on her index finger and looked so nice. i love all her yg jewelry and watches and chanel jackets. do you prefer the yg pave alhambra or cartier's yg panther ring (not the huge thundercats one but the one that goes around the finger)?


 
I'll have to watch that episode.  It is still sitting on my DVR.  I love her YG pieces as well.  I have tried a few YG and RG VCA pieces, but I feel I would need a whole new jewelry wardrobe because all of my pieces are WG or platinum.  I am still working on feeling comfortable with mixing metals.  I tried on the 20 motif RG vintage Alhambra when I was at the boutique and loved it, but I am not sure if it works with my other pieces.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> They are beautiful!  I love the special case too!





I'll take two said:


> So pretty ,congrats


Thank you!! I am glad I broke my ban to buy them. LOVE them. So pretty and the case is adorable.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> yg pave alhambra ring versus cartier yg panther ring OR cartier rg love ring???(not endorsing these websites - just referencing them for pictures):
> 
> http://www.skinnerinc.com/asp/fullCataloguese.asp?salelot=2471++++++78+&refno=80000068
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n4225000-panthère-ring
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4087800-love-ring


 
I like the Alhambra the best, but I think it depends on your other jewelry and what would blend the best with your existing pieces.


----------



## kim_mac

i think the true test will be actually trying on the pieces.  i know i shouldn't but i'm already thinking of a yg everyday ring for xmas...


----------



## sjunky13

I LOVE the Cartier ring! I always admired that ring. I would love to own one someday.
I like the VCA too. But if I had to choose it would def be that gorgeous Cartier ring.


----------



## pond23

kim_mac said:


> i was watching the latest episode of rachel zoe last night and could not stop staring at her yg pave alhambra ring.  she was wearing it on her index finger and looked so nice.  i love all her yg jewelry and watches and chanel jackets.  do you prefer the yg pave alhambra or cartier's yg panther ring (not the huge thundercats one but the one that goes around the finger)?



^ Darn! I keep forgetting to watch Rachel Zoe. She is definitely one person who has reignited my love for yellow gold. For years, I was a white gold girl, but then over the past two years or so, I have started to gravitate more towards yellow gold.

I am partial to VCA pieces, but I think I prefer Cartier's yg panther ring, because it has more dimension to it. As you said though, actually seeing the rings on your fingers is very important. Either choice is a stunner!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I am sure the Cosmos looks beautiful worn casually as well!  Jewelry is meant to be worn.  I only have a few really dressy pieces that I don't rotate regularly.  Otherwise, I really try to wear the pieces I buy.



I agree!    I hope you are enjoying your pendant as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.



The earrings are truly beautiful and not to mention the case is so pretty!  I hope you enjoy them.  Cheers!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> The earrings are truly beautiful and not to mention the case is so pretty!  I hope you enjoy them.  Cheers!


  Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ last one is a small perlee band that I forgot to photograph. Will take one with the other three all stacked this weekend.


----------



## sjunky13

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ last one is a small perlee band that I forgot to photograph. Will take one with the other three all stacked this weekend.


 
wow you have done well. Please share your GC's with all of us. LOL.
I wouldn't mind having some NM GC's right now to get sme VCA


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


 
Very pretty!  Congrats!  It is always nice to be able to use GCs.  Takes some of the edge off the price increases


----------



## 8mc8

So pretty!  Is the rose gold noticeably pink (as opposed to just gold) when worn?



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.


----------



## 8mc8

I love the Panther ring, refined luxury with a bit of edge   Totally my style!



kim_mac said:


> yg pave alhambra ring versus cartier yg panther ring OR cartier rg love ring???(not endorsing these websites - just referencing them for pictures):
> 
> http://www.skinnerinc.com/asp/fullCataloguese.asp?salelot=2471++++++78+&refno=80000068
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n4225000-panthère-ring
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4087800-love-ring


----------



## 8mc8

You're so lucky with all these gorgeous little goodies!!

I'm dying for some turquoise VCA, but these price increases are making it so hard to justify!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...



Wow!  I would love to see all the action shots of everything!!!


----------



## kim_mac

ALLinTHEbag - love, love, love the turquoise.  you're making me want some alhambra!!!  the bracelet is gorgeous (love that shade of turquoise) and the sweet butterfly earrings are so cute and fun.  congrats and enjoy!!!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


So pretty!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> yg pave alhambra ring versus cartier yg panther ring OR cartier rg love ring???(not endorsing these websites - just referencing them for pictures):
> 
> http://www.skinnerinc.com/asp/fullCataloguese.asp?salelot=2471++++++78+&refno=80000068
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n4225000-panthère-ring
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4087800-love-ring


Of the three, I would pick the panther ring. I tried on the wg version, and it looks great on the index finger, with the open portion facing outward, very chic. Also very comfortable! A great everyday ring. Unfortunately, I did not get it, because I prefer the VCA double Frivole ring.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


 
The turquoise is very pretty!  Please definitely post more pics when you can!


----------



## ShyShy

Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


Gorgeousssssss! Thank you, ShyShy, for the lovely action pics! You have beautiful hands. 

Must.Order.Ring.


----------



## StephKou

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.


are those new cases?  those are so much fun!


----------



## StephKou

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


is that turqouise or chalcedony? cant quite tell bc lighting can change the stone - either way looks v nice


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:




This is mind-blowingly gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Florasun

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here the are....the case is the softest pink leather. Beautiful earrings. Love them.



WOW! the earrings are gorgeous, and I love the pink case - seems to make them more special. Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> yg pave alhambra ring versus cartier yg panther ring OR cartier rg love ring???(not endorsing these websites - just referencing them for pictures):
> 
> http://www.skinnerinc.com/asp/fullCataloguese.asp?salelot=2471++++++78+&refno=80000068
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n4225000-panthère-ring
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b4087800-love-ring



I would go for the panthere.


----------



## Florasun

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...



These are so pretty! Is the bracelet turquoise or chaldecony?
It is really difficult to say no when you know the prices are going up again!


----------



## kim_mac

shyshy - so so beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


 
Gorgeous!  Every time I open this thread, my wish list increases!


----------



## darkangel07760

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


 
GORGEOUS!  I like it on your ring finger better.


----------



## Florasun

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


gorgeous ring! and I wish my hands looked as lovely as yours!


----------



## kimber418

Not sure if this was posted yet.  My SA just sent photo of the  VCA holiday pendant, with carnelian, diamond and pink gold for $3550.  I think it is very nice looking.  Not sure yet if I will make the call to get one.


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


 
Just stunning shyshy. Hopefully next year when we go to Paris for my 50th b'day I will have saved enough up for this beauty, unless they keep going up and up in price.


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> Gorgeousssssss! Thank you, ShyShy, for the lovely action pics! You have beautiful hands.
> 
> Must.Order.Ring.



Thanks thimp..! I'm not too sure about my hands being anywhere near beautiful... I suspect it's the frivole ring working it's VCA magic on our eyes


----------



## ShyShy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is mind-blowingly gorgeous!!!! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks nakedmosher2of3!



kim_mac said:


> shyshy - so so beautiful!  congrats!



Thanks kim_mac! I am looking forward to more modeling pics from you when you get the ring to match your amazing set...  Somehow I just knew the ring was going to go home with you...  



G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Every time I open this thread, my wish list increases!



Thanks G&Smommy! 



darkangel07760 said:


> GORGEOUS!  I like it on your ring finger better.



Thank you so much darkangel!



Florasun said:


> gorgeous ring! and I wish my hands looked as lovely as yours!



Thank you Florasun, I hope you get your earrings soon as I am dying for more pics of these amazing earrings. They are so beautiful on!



Suzie said:


> Just stunning shyshy. Hopefully next year when we go to Paris for my 50th b'day I will have saved enough up for this beauty, unless they keep going up and up in price.



Thanks Suzie, I hope you'll be able to get it on your trip... the ring is just so effortless and feminine, I am so glad I chose the frivole!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, that is so pretty!!!
After I told myself that I was not interested in the carnelain....now I like it. GAH!
Self imposed ban...self imposed ban....self imposed ban......





kimber418 said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet. My SA just sent photo of the VCA holiday pendant, with carnelian, diamond and pink gold for $3550. I think it is very nice looking. Not sure yet if I will make the call to get one.


----------



## Junkenpo

Is it just a pendant, or a whole necklace?  And it's vintage sized, right?  I so do not need a necklace.  I keep telling myself that i'm only going to buy jewelry I can see all the time when i wear it... y'know, rings and bracelets or long necklaces or pendants on long chains.  But I'm a fan of carnelian.... and i still do need a clover. gah... not gonna give in...


----------



## 8mc8

Wow! Just gorgeous!! 



ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:


----------



## ShyShy

8mc8 said:


> Wow! Just gorgeous!!



Thanks 8mc8!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

8mc8 said:


> So pretty!  Is the rose gold noticeably pink (as opposed to just gold) when worn?



Not as noticeable as on the Magic pendant or my perlee bangle but you can definitely tell. Love them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

StephKou said:


> is that turqouise or chalcedony? cant quite tell bc lighting can change the stone - either way looks v nice



Turquoise. The case is just special for breast cancer but I wish they would use them for all earrings. So adorable.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:



  sooo pretty!! Congratulations. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Florasun said:


> WOW! the earrings are gorgeous, and I love the pink case - seems to make them more special. Congrats!



Thank you.  I love the case too. The bracelet is turquoise as are the earrings. My first pair of studs years ago have such short posts but the last two I have ordered are perfect. I wonder if they started making the posts longer?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!  It is always nice to be able to use GCs.  Takes some of the edge off the price increases



Yes, it helps take the edge off the sticker shock. lol


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> So pretty!



Thank you thimp.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

8mc8 said:


> You're so lucky with all these gorgeous little goodies!!
> 
> I'm dying for some turquoise VCA, but these price increases are making it so hard to justify!



I know. When you think of just the vintage pendant going up a grand...it is just crazy. They are laughing all the way to the bank. Gold did not go up THAT much.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> The turquoise is very pretty!  Please definitely post more pics when you can!



Will do. I was on the fence about getting turquoise but it is SO pretty!!!


----------



## restricter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. When you think of just the vintage pendant going up a grand...it is just crazy. They are laughing all the way to the bank. Gold did not go up THAT much.



And yet the holiday pendant is "only" $400 more than last year's.  Any idea of the logic behind that?


----------



## marialc121

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:



Very beautiful.  I love how the ring sits on you fingers!  It's so lovely and alot of beautiful bling!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Congrats on your turquoise bracelet and earrings.
Are those striations on the motifs or just some sort of shadow/photo artifact? 




ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...


----------



## Chagall

restricter said:


> And yet the holiday pendant is "only" $400 more than last year's. Any idea of the logic behind that?


 
Any way you look at it those are big increases!


----------



## 8mc8

Does anyone know if there is a single vintage alhambra pendant in carnelian with yg?

I saw the special christmas edition was carnelian, but I don't necessarily need the diamond.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congrats on your turquoise bracelet and earrings.
> Are those striations on the motifs or just some sort of shadow/photo artifact?



Just from the photo or shadow. It is perfect. Love it.


----------



## Gator bag lady

Gojiberry said:


> My pendant arrived!




This is aaaammmmaaazing!! A big Super duper congratulations!!! 

Ive been madly in love with VCA vintage alhambra WG pave single motif for 2 yrs. I was going to buy it from the VCA store 1.5yrs ago when it was $4900 but didnt    Now its out of my price range 

If anyone finds this second hand for a good price paaaaaleeeease let me know!


----------



## ShyShy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> sooo pretty!! Congratulations. It looks amazing on you.



Thanks allinthebag! Love your earrings, especially that beautiful pink case it came in! 



marialc121 said:


> Very beautiful.  I love how the ring sits on you fingers!  It's so lovely and alot of beautiful bling!



Thanks marialc121... I was surfing the threads just now and may I say your cosmos pendant and engagement ring are tdf!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

To owners of the modern Alhambra.... does the gold portion of your pendants scratch easily? I recently purchased a pendant second hand, but listed as "like new" and there are tiny hairline scratches on the gold area around the stone. I buffed out most of them, but a few are too deep. Is this common with a few wears? Debating if I should ask for a rebate, but if it would happen quickly regardless, I won't bother. It was not much under retail, so I'm being picky. Thanks!


----------



## marialc121

Thanks marialc121... I was surfing the threads just now and may I say your cosmos pendant and engagement ring are tdf! :tup:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you *ShyShy*.    I hope to get your beautiful ring sometime in the future if DF permits.  Haha...


----------



## burberryprncess

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> To owners of the modern Alhambra.... does the gold portion of your pendants scratch easily? I recently purchased a pendant second hand, but listed as "like new" and there are tiny hairline scratches on the gold area around the stone. I buffed out most of them, but a few are too deep. Is this common with a few wears? Debating if I should ask for a rebate, but if it would happen quickly regardless, I won't bother. It was not much under retail, so I'm being picky. Thanks!



18Kt gold is soft so it will eventually scratches.  That's why I prefer the vintage alhambra over the modern version.


----------



## burberryprncess

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thank you so much! I am loving them. Need to take action shots when I get a chance. Also, picked up three pre-increase pieces that were on order(used GC's)...



Congratulations on your new pieces!  They're gorgeous!  That's the advantage of buying from NM instead of VCA.  The GCs do help.


----------



## burberryprncess

ShyShy said:


> Dear thimp, sorry for the poor quality of my phone... here are some pics of the frivole btf ring... please excuse my dry hands...:shame:



Stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## couturequeen

So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ So beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## *jennifer*

gorgeous!! congratulations on your piece! 
it is so distinctive and elegant.


----------



## sjunky13

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


 

Gorgeous. I really love T.E.


----------



## burberryprncess

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.



Gorgeous piece!  Congratulations!


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Will do. I was on the fence about getting turquoise but it is SO pretty!!!


 
I am definitely going to get the sweet butterfly in turquoise next year, unless they come out with a turquoise other sweet!  The turquoise is lovely!


----------



## StephKou

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


tigers eye is always special and unique - enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very pretty!  



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just from the photo or shadow. It is perfect. Love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What a gorgeous bracelet!
I have the necklace and wear it almost every day...it goes with everything.



couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


----------



## sbelle

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.



Gorgeous!  I think tigers eye is the most versatile -- your dh did well!!


----------



## sbelle

I got some *good news* yesterday!  I have a FINAL answer on my 4 month old request to combine two yellow gold 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces to make them into one 20 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklace.  Paris said *yes*!!!  

Back when I was thinking about making the request I was told by many that VCA would never do it because of the two serial number issue.  (The only person who said they'd do it is my ditzy VCA SA who doesn't have a clue)  I admit I thought the chances were slim.  The workshop told me they thought there was a chance but that they were never able to predict what Paris would answer.

I was told the resulting 20 motif would still have the 2 serial numbers, but I'm ok with that because I have all the supporting documentation on the necklaces.

The workshop still has to get back with me on the cost.  I'm sure it will be reasonable.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


> I got some *good news* yesterday! I have a FINAL answer on my 4 month old request to combine two yellow gold 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces to make them into one 20 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklace. Paris said *yes*!!!
> 
> Back when I was thinking about making the request I was told by many that VCA would never do it because of the two serial number issue. (The only person who said they'd do it is my ditzy VCA SA who doesn't have a clue) I admit I thought the chances were slim. The workshop told me they thought there was a chance but that they were never able to predict what Paris would answer.
> 
> I was told the resulting 20 motif would still have the 2 serial numbers, but I'm ok with that because I have all the supporting documentation on the necklaces.
> 
> The workshop still has to get back with me on the cost. I'm sure it will be reasonable.


 
Great news! I'll be intersted to see what the low low price of this alteration will be ... and how long it will take! Hopefully not too long!


I don't remember but did you ever get that mess worked out with your Byzantine necklace? Were you able to get a new one?


----------



## sbelle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't remember but did you ever get that mess worked out with your Byzantine necklace? Were you able to get a new one?



I did!  

I got the necklace a couple of weeks ago and it is perfect!  I am glad that I held out for the byzantine alhambra that I had ordered.  If you remember they originally sent me a byzantine necklace -- the byzantine just has oval pieces, while the byzantine alhambra has the oval and clover pieces.  I don't plan to hang charms on it, so the byzantine alhambra has a little more personality to it.

I do have to say that although it was a pain in the beginning because I had ordered it through NM and NM had to keep talking to VCA, NM was fabulous about everything.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I did!
> 
> I got the necklace a couple of weeks ago and it is perfect!  I am glad that I held out for the byzantine alhambra that I had ordered.  If you remember they originally sent me a byzantine necklace -- the byzantine just has oval pieces, while the byzantine alhambra has the oval and clover pieces.  I don't plan to hang charms on it, so the byzantine alhambra has a little more personality to it.
> 
> I do have to say that although it was a pain in the beginning because I had ordered it through NM and NM had to keep talking to VCA, NM was fabulous about everything.


 I am so happy that you finally got the necklace! Post pics. ANd yay for them saying yes to the 2 necklaces. Finally!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


 Beautiful! Love it!!  Always wanted to add some TE to my collection...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> I am definitely going to get the sweet butterfly in turquoise next year, unless they come out with a turquoise other sweet!  The turquoise is lovely!


I wasn't a fan of turquoise at first but when you see it IRL, it is just beautiful.


----------



## Bethc

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!  We're TE twins!


----------



## couturequeen

Thank you *sjunky13, burberryprncess, StephKou, texasgirliegirl, sbelle, ALLinTHEbag* and *Bethc*!

I am just stunned by the versatility of tiger's eye!  I have to get it sized - hopefully there is not a long queue.


----------



## Kiernan

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.



Congratulations, it's beautiful! I love tiger's eye.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I got some *good news* yesterday! I have a FINAL answer on my 4 month old request to combine two yellow gold 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces to make them into one 20 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklace. Paris said *yes*!!!
> 
> Back when I was thinking about making the request I was told by many that VCA would never do it because of the two serial number issue. (The only person who said they'd do it is my ditzy VCA SA who doesn't have a clue) I admit I thought the chances were slim. The workshop told me they thought there was a chance but that they were never able to predict what Paris would answer.
> 
> I was told the resulting 20 motif would still have the 2 serial numbers, but I'm ok with that because I have all the supporting documentation on the necklaces.
> 
> The workshop still has to get back with me on the cost. I'm sure it will be reasonable.


 
Wow, that's good news especially since I was debating doing this too. Hope you get it back soon!


----------



## park56

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> To owners of the modern Alhambra.... does the gold portion of your pendants scratch easily? I recently purchased a pendant second hand, but listed as "like new" and there are tiny hairline scratches on the gold area around the stone. I buffed out most of them, but a few are too deep. Is this common with a few wears? Debating if I should ask for a rebate, but if it would happen quickly regardless, I won't bother. It was not much under retail, so I'm being picky. Thanks!



Hi there,

I have the earrings and yes, they tend to scratch due to the smooth, shiny surface. Little scratches, though.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I wasn't a fan of turquoise at first but when you see it IRL, it is just beautiful.


 
I saw all the sweets when I was at the VCA shop back in August, and of course the MOP just leaped out at me!  
My birthday is in February, so when I hit up VCA then, I will see what catches my eye...


----------



## darkangel07760

couturequeen said:


> So excited to share this milestone gift I received from my DH. I was completely floored! My first VCA piece is a vintage alhambra tiger's eye bracelet in YG.


 
That tiger's eye is stunning!  I bet it reflects the light nicely.


----------



## baileylab

hello ladies.  VCA newbie here.

i'm considering a 5 motif bracelet. am confused whether to get the onyx YG or the white MOP yg.

any thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## StephKou

baileylab said:


> hello ladies.  VCA newbie here.
> 
> i'm considering a 5 motif bracelet. am confused whether to get the onyx YG or the white MOP yg.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!


you really have to try it on - i find that what i want does not necessarily suit oneself.  odd but true.  i love tigers eye but it does not look good on me - i wanted MOP but looks like blah on me - however i didnt want carnelian but that was what suited me...


----------



## baileylab

StephKou said:


> you really have to try it on - i find that what i want does not necessarily suit oneself.  odd but true.  i love tigers eye but it does not look good on me - i wanted MOP but looks like blah on me - however i didnt want carnelian but that was what suited me...



thanks stephkou 

i usually get confused in the store and don't want to buy more than 1.


----------



## beachy10

baileylab said:


> hello ladies. VCA newbie here.
> 
> i'm considering a 5 motif bracelet. am confused whether to get the onyx YG or the white MOP yg.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!


 
Tough choice. My only thing is that onyx is more noticable and mop is more subtle. Depends on what kind of look you are going for. I would say try them on if you can.


----------



## baileylab

beachy10 said:


> Tough choice. My only thing is that onyx is more noticable and mop is more subtle. Depends on what kind of look you are going for. I would say try them on if you can.



thanks beachy. oh my! what to do what to do.....


----------



## ouija board

Baileylab, I initially wanted the MOP, but when I tried it on, it seemed to almost disappear against my skin, whereas the onyx/YG just seemed more striking.  Not that I'm anywhere near as pale as MOP, but because of the iridescent look of MOP, in some angles it seemed to look the same as my skin color.  Just didn't wow me, although if I hadn't tried on the onyx, I think I would've been just fine with the MOP.  In hindsight, I'm extra glad that I went with onyx instead, since I find that I'm pretty hard on my bracelets.  Beware, though, it's really really hard to get just one VCA piece...slippery slope and all that!


----------



## thimp

Baileylab-have you consider the turquoise? It is by far, my most favorite color! So pretty! And I get oodles of compliments when I wear my turquoise piece.


----------



## Phish Lala

baileylab said:


> hello ladies.  VCA newbie here.
> 
> i'm considering a 5 motif bracelet. am confused whether to get the onyx YG or the white MOP yg.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!



Get the YG WMOP first that is a staple!


----------



## Miva

sbelle said:


> I got some *good news* yesterday!  I have a FINAL answer on my 4 month old request to combine two yellow gold 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces to make them into one 20 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra necklace.  Paris said *yes*!!!
> 
> Back when I was thinking about making the request I was told by many that VCA would never do it because of the two serial number issue.  (The only person who said they'd do it is my ditzy VCA SA who doesn't have a clue)  I admit I thought the chances were slim.  The workshop told me they thought there was a chance but that they were never able to predict what Paris would answer.
> 
> I was told the resulting 20 motif would still have the 2 serial numbers, but I'm ok with that because I have all the supporting documentation on the necklaces.
> 
> The workshop still has to get back with me on the cost.  I'm sure it will be reasonable.




I'm was wondering what happen, you would think it would be obvious for them to say yes, but with VAC everything mast be such a pilava ( fuss in UK)  

I'm glad that it finally over  enjoy your new necklace


----------



## Kiernan

ouija board said:


> Baileylab, I initially wanted the MOP, but when I tried it on, it seemed to almost disappear against my skin, whereas the onyx/YG just seemed more striking.  Not that I'm anywhere near as pale as MOP, but because of the iridescent look of MOP, in some angles it seemed to look the same as my skin color.  Just didn't wow me, although if I hadn't tried on the onyx, I think I would've been just fine with the MOP.  In hindsight, I'm extra glad that I went with onyx instead, since I find that I'm pretty hard on my bracelets.  Beware, though, it's really really hard to get just one VCA piece...slippery slope and all that!



I had the same experience with the MOP, it just didn't pop for me. I ended up getting the all YG which I had not been considering before trying it on, but it ended up looking the best.


----------



## preciousp

I recently bought the yg/onyx & love it but I think you should get the one that looks best with your skin coloring.  I personally think the MOP looks best with white gold.  When I purchased my bracelet I tried on all stone/gold combinations except TE & turquoise & the onyx/yg was definitely my favorite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You could just wind up with ALL of them.......
Trust me....


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could just wind up with ALL of them.......
> Trust me....


 
That's what happened to me. I originally got the white mop,then the onyx, then the all YG. I could easily have gotten TE and Turq but I had to stop!


----------



## preciousp

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could just wind up with ALL of them.......
> Trust me....


 
I would love to have them ALL, but if the price increases continue at the current rate I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## lmdb23

Hi All -
New to Van Cleef. My husband has sweetly offered to purchase a vintage alhambra necklace for me & while I love the vintage alhambra gold (short) version, I was wondering if Van Cleef makes one in plain white gold. Does anyone know? I have seen the white gold with diamonds, but that may be pushing it! Alternatively, I was thinking of getting the short MOP in white gold. Thoughts, ladies? Many thanks. SOOOO excited to be -finally- entering the world of Van Cleef! (I think I may be an addict already).


----------



## thimp

I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> i just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!


 
awesome!  :d


----------



## baileylab

ouija board said:


> Baileylab, I initially wanted the MOP, but when I tried it on, it seemed to almost disappear against my skin, whereas the onyx/YG just seemed more striking.  Not that I'm anywhere near as pale as MOP, but because of the iridescent look of MOP, in some angles it seemed to look the same as my skin color.  Just didn't wow me, although if I hadn't tried on the onyx, I think I would've been just fine with the MOP.  In hindsight, I'm extra glad that I went with onyx instead, since I find that I'm pretty hard on my bracelets.  Beware, though, it's really really hard to get just one VCA piece...slippery slope and all that!



yes i'm aware of that. but for now i can only have 5 motif. because this year i have got way too much stuff. and aside from the bracelet i will be getting an hermes clic clac and another leather bracelet, a PS1 and tributes.



thimp said:


> Baileylab-have you consider the turquoise? It is by far, my most favorite color! So pretty! And I get oodles of compliments when I wear my turquoise piece.



i know turquoise is really pretty but im afraid it will clash with some of my colored bags. but come to think of it, it's really, really pretty. i probably just want to stick to neutral colors first.



Phish Lala said:


> Get the YG WMOP first that is a staple!



thanks, Phish!



Kiernan said:


> I had the same experience with the MOP, it just didn't pop for me. I ended up getting the all YG which I had not been considering before trying it on, but it ended up looking the best.



is the all YG in the Byzantine alhambra collection? i'm eyeing that too. can you give me the price? thanks!



preciousp said:


> I recently bought the yg/onyx & love it but I think you should get the one that looks best with your skin coloring.  I personally think the MOP looks best with white gold.  When I purchased my bracelet I tried on all stone/gold combinations except TE & turquoise & the onyx/yg was definitely my favorite.



thanks for the tip precious. i will try the WG with MOP. i just thought that wg with mop will look kinda flat bec it's sort of white on white.



texasgirliegirl said:


> You could just wind up with ALL of them.......
> Trust me....



haha i wish.



beachy10 said:


> That's what happened to me. I originally got the white mop,then the onyx, then the all YG. I could easily have gotten TE and Turq but I had to stop!



yes beachy, one at a time.....

thank you all, ladies for your insights!


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> i just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!



yay!


----------



## sbelle

Has anyone here ever bought a pair of VCA earrings without posts and then had posts added? 

Before the price increase I bought a pair of the plain white gold frivole earrings -- yes I know it is crazy to have the pave and the plain white gold .  When I received the earrings they didn't have posts, just the lever.  

I took them to a high end jewelry store here yesterday to inquire about adding posts.  I was told that because the lever is already attached to the earring they would only be able to add short posts, not the normal length.  I obviously don't want that.

If I keep them I am going to have them sent back to VCA for the post addition.  My question is this -- *will VCA will put short posts on them*, or will it be the normal length of posts that are attached when an earclip is made .   Hope I am making sense.

Has anyone gone through this?


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!




I missed this--what happened? How did you even know?


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> Has anyone here ever bought a pair of VCA earrings without posts and then had posts added?
> 
> Before the price increase I bought a pair of the plain white gold frivole earrings -- yes I know it is crazy to have the pave and the plain white gold .  When I received the earrings they didn't have posts, just the lever.
> 
> I took them to a high end jewelry store here yesterday to inquire about adding posts.  I was told that because the lever is already attached to the earring they would only be able to add short posts, not the normal length.  I obviously don't want that.
> 
> If I keep them I am going to have them sent back to VCA for the post addition.  My question is this -- *will VCA will put short posts on them*, or will it be the normal length of posts that are attached when an earclip is made .   Hope I am making sense.
> 
> Has anyone gone through this?



hi sbelle,
yes, VCA is definitely able to add posts to them. they are the usual length of the posts that are on the other earclips.  I had it done before at the VCA boutique. it was complimentary and took 2 days for it to be ready for pickup.

good luck! i love the frivole!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thimp said:


> I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!


 
Woohoo!! Great news *thimp!*


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> hi sbelle,
> yes, VCA is definitely able to add posts to them. they are the usual length of the posts that are on the other earclips.  I had it done before at the VCA boutique. it was complimentary and took 2 days for it to be ready for pickup.
> 
> good luck! i love the frivole!



Thank you!! I just didn't want to end up with short posts!!!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I missed this--what happened? How did you even know?



I examine all my pieces very carefully. On my small cosmos pendant, I noticed a horizontal line running across one of the pave diamonds. I took my piece to Tiffanys, since I do not have a VCA nearby. Tiffanys jeweler confirm that there were two pave diamonds with visible lines running through them--perhaps due to poor polishing. When my VCA boutique send the pendant to NY, it took the repair department 3 weeks to reply. Their reply was as follows--the inclusions were natural, I either live with it, or pay to have the two pave diamonds replaced. My store and I were very unhappy with the response. I could easily detected the inclusion with my naked eyes. After complaints from my store and me ( I called the vca customer relations number), I will be receiving a new cosmos pendant.


----------



## Kiernan

> is the all YG in the Byzantine alhambra collection? i'm eyeing that too. can you give me the price? thanks!



The one I got was from the vintage alhambra collection. It is $3700 after the price increase. Photo below:


----------



## sjunky13

baileylab said:


> hello ladies.  VCA newbie here.
> 
> i'm considering a 5 motif bracelet. am confused whether to get the onyx YG or the white MOP yg.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> thanks!


 

My first bracelet was the onyx/yg. I also have the mop. I prefer the onyx. 
I know everyone likes the mop, but you have to work with what looks more stricking on your skin. The onyx pops on me. I added the mop because I love black and white together. But I would not wear the mop alone. It looks very washed out as I am fair skinned.

I love onyx! I vote for that as a first.


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> I examine all my pieces very carefully. On my small cosmos pendant, I noticed a horizontal line running across one of the pave diamonds. I took my piece to Tiffanys, since I do not have a VCA nearby. Tiffanys jeweler confirm that there were two pave diamonds with visible lines running through them--perhaps due to poor polishing. When my VCA boutique send the pendant to NY, it took the repair department 3 weeks to reply. Their reply was as follows--the inclusions were natural, I either live with it, or pay to have the two pave diamonds replaced. My store and I were very unhappy with the response. I could easily detected the inclusion with my naked eyes. After complaints from my store and me ( I called the vca customer relations number), I will be receiving a new cosmos pendant.


 
That is gross that VCA was going to expect you to pay for it! But glad it worked out in the end. I guess you have to complain enough. VCA doesn't seem to be great at customer service.


----------



## thimp

beachy10 said:


> That is gross that VCA was going to expect you to pay for it! But glad it worked out in the end. I guess you have to complain enough. VCA doesn't seem to be great at customer service.



Actually, I am very happy with my particular boutique. They really go out of their ways for me. It's when I have to send something to the NY repair department, that's when things become laborious.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, Beachy, I did just that...got the TE and the turquoise, too (my first piece).
Thankfully, I have convinced myself that neither chalcydony nor carnelian are for me.....



beachy10 said:


> That's what happened to me. I originally got the white mop,then the onyx, then the all YG. I could easily have gotten TE and Turq but I had to stop!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you like the turquoise you should get it NOW.
Turquoise is being rested but the other stones are readily available.




thimp said:


> Baileylab-have you consider the turquoise? It is by far, my most favorite color! So pretty! And I get oodles of compliments when I wear my turquoise piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great news!!!!




thimp said:


> I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!



I'm so glad to hear that you will be getting a new pendant.  You also have a great SA that assisted you with the complaint.    There is no reason why you would have to pay to replace those diamonds!


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you will be getting a new pendant.  You also have a great SA that assisted you with the complaint.    There is no reason why you would have to pay to replace those diamonds!



I am extremely fortunate  with my vca sa! She really goes above and beyond the call of duty to make me happy! She even called me on her day off to let me know that I will be getting a new pendant.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> I am extremely fortunate  with my vca sa! She really goes above and beyond the call of duty to make me happy! She even called me on her day off to let me know that I will be getting a new pendant.



Now that is great service!    My SA's at the boutique are really good as well.  They usually get back on my request within a short time and last time, they brought in 4 Perlee bangles for me to try on before I made the purchase.  It's definitely nice to have a good relationship with your SA!


----------



## carmelhigh

anyone know how to get the pendant chain extended? I bought it from London Jewlers last month. Also with the 2-inch extension, does it still have the ring to let me make it shorter if I want? 

Thanks


----------



## baileylab

sjunky13 said:


> My first bracelet was the onyx/yg. I also have the mop. I prefer the onyx.
> I know everyone likes the mop, but you have to work with what looks more stricking on your skin. The onyx pops on me. I added the mop because I love black and white together. But I would not wear the mop alone. It looks very washed out as I am fair skinned.
> 
> I love onyx! I vote for that as a first.



thank you SJunky.

i think i will get the magic alhambra 6 motif as it has white mop, onyx & gray mop.


----------



## beachy10

carmelhigh said:


> anyone know how to get the pendant chain extended? I bought it from London Jewlers last month. Also with the 2-inch extension, does it still have the ring to let me make it shorter if I want?
> 
> Thanks



You should let your SA know you want it lengthened. I had my necklaces lengthened and they have the O ring.


----------



## G&Smommy

I made it to the trunk show today, mainly because they had some pieces I really wanted to try on.  They had the zipper necklaces - one in white gold and one in yellow gold.  They also had the Clelia (not sure if I am spelling that correctly) collection which I had never seen IRL before.  The ring from that collection is amazing!  I loved it.  It had a real vintage feel.  It is definitely a statement piece!

I also got to try on the BTF Pave Magic Ring, the Perlee pave clover bangle in Rose Gold, the Perlee pave clover band ring in WG, and the pave Alhambra bracelet.  They also had the three motif pave Magic earrings, the 6 motif pave Magic necklace, and the pave Magic bracelet.  There was a lot of sparkle there!  They said they got almost all pave pieces, no Alhambra for the show, but they will be getting the breast cancer pink gold Alhambra MOP earrings soon if anyone is interested.

I have finally narrowed my wish list to a pave Magic single motif ring (I am starting to think I should have returned the BTF MOP Magic ring and just kept my preorder for this ring), the Perlee pave clover band ring, the Perlee pave clover bangle, and the Alhambra pave bracelet.  Now I just need a money tree.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> I examine all my pieces very carefully. On my small cosmos pendant, I noticed a horizontal line running across one of the pave diamonds. I took my piece to Tiffanys, since I do not have a VCA nearby. Tiffanys jeweler confirm that there were two pave diamonds with visible lines running through them--perhaps due to poor polishing. When my VCA boutique send the pendant to NY, it took the repair department 3 weeks to reply. Their reply was as follows--the inclusions were natural, I either live with it, or pay to have the two pave diamonds replaced. My store and I were very unhappy with the response. I could easily detected the inclusion with my naked eyes. After complaints from my store and me ( I called the vca customer relations number), I will be receiving a new cosmos pendant.


 
Wow!  It's a good thing you inspected it so carefully.  Happy to hear that they will be replacing the pendant.  After everything I have heard about how meticulous VCA is with their pieces, I am surprised your original pendant made it to the boutique.

BTW, your kitty is adorable!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Wow!  It's a good thing you inspected it so carefully.  Happy to hear that they will be replacing the pendant.  After everything I have heard about how meticulous VCA is with their pieces, I am surprised your original pendant made it to the boutique.
> 
> BTW, your kitty is adorable!




Wow!  Seemed like you had so much fun at the trunk show.  So envious!  I would definitely love a few more pieces as well.  

I thought VCA was meticulous with their pieces as well but I also experienced my fair share of QC issues with them.


----------



## Florasun

Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!



Yay!!! I'm sooo happy for you! How do you like it? Pics, pleaseeeeee!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!




Finally!!  You have been very patient!  Do you love them?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great news!!!!!!
You must be thrilled to finally have them.
Please post photos.



Florasun said:


> Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Has anyone converted two matching vintage bracelets into a necklace?  I have two and I wanted both options but now I doubt I will wear as bracelets.  Just wondered if I should try to have them permanently converted --if possible --or not.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Has anyone converted two matching vintage bracelets into a necklace?  I have two and I wanted both options but now I doubt I will wear as bracelets.  Just wondered if I should try to have them permanently converted --if possible --or not.



If you know 100% that you will not use them as bracelets, then sure, I would convert them into one 10 motif necklace.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!


 
Congrats!  You must be so excited!


----------



## ohsohappy

thimp said:


> Actually, I am very happy with my particular boutique. They really go out of their ways for me. It's when I have to send something to the NY repair department, that's when things become laborious.



I'm glad that you have a good boutique with you.  You are lucky.  I know it is not easy


----------



## ohsohappy

G&Smommy said:


> I made it to the trunk show today, mainly because they had some pieces I really wanted to try on.  They had the zipper necklaces - one in white gold and one in yellow gold.  They also had the Clelia (not sure if I am spelling that correctly) collection which I had never seen IRL before.  The ring from that collection is amazing!  I loved it.  It had a real vintage feel.  It is definitely a statement piece!
> 
> I also got to try on the BTF Pave Magic Ring, the Perlee pave clover bangle in Rose Gold, the Perlee pave clover band ring in WG, and the pave Alhambra bracelet.  They also had the three motif pave Magic earrings, the 6 motif pave Magic necklace, and the pave Magic bracelet.  There was a lot of sparkle there!  They said they got almost all pave pieces, no Alhambra for the show, but they will be getting the breast cancer pink gold Alhambra MOP earrings soon if anyone is interested.
> 
> I have finally narrowed my wish list to a pave Magic single motif ring (I am starting to think I should have returned the BTF MOP Magic ring and just kept my preorder for this ring), the Perlee pave clover band ring, the Perlee pave clover bangle, and the Alhambra pave bracelet.  Now I just need a money tree.



sounds like great time you had!  yes, I need that tree too


----------



## ohsohappy

Florasun said:


> Happy to report my pave frivole earclips are finally here!



congrats~~~~  piture plz!


----------



## ohsohappy

I also got an email that major part of my order will be delivered on Tue!!! yay~~~~ 
I am so excited!!!


----------



## sbelle

I just came across the receipt for my super onyx vintage alhambra earrings that I purchased in Feb 2010 and realized that they've gone up 55% since that time.  They were $3,350 and now $5,200.  Sheesh.


----------



## dialv

^ that is a big difference.  I just bought my first pieces this summer and can't believe how much these increases are.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I just came across the receipt for my super onyx vintage alhambra earrings that I purchased in Feb 2010 and realized that they've gone up 55% since that time. They were $3,350 and now $5,200. Sheesh.


 
Why didn't I start buying VCA years ago?


----------



## thimp

ohsohappy said:


> I'm glad that you have a good boutique with you.  You are lucky.  I know it is not easy


So true! It is not easy to find a good and knowledgeable SA. I am very fortunate to have someone who is both--she knows me, and knows her VCA.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> I just came across the receipt for my super onyx vintage alhambra earrings that I purchased in Feb 2010 and realized that they've gone up 55% since that time.  They were $3,350 and now $5,200.  Sheesh.



Isn't it ridiculous?  I was getting ready the buy the super onyx from Betteridge because they have them in stock, but the new price stopped me dead in my tracks.


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> I just came across the receipt for my super onyx vintage alhambra earrings that I purchased in Feb 2010 and realized that they've gone up 55% since that time.  They were $3,350 and now $5,200.  Sheesh.


 
WOW.  :weird:


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> Why didn't I start buying VCA years ago?


 
omg G&Smommy, I totally agree with you.  jeez.


----------



## neenabengal

thimp said:


> I examine all my pieces very carefully. On my small cosmos pendant, I noticed a horizontal line running across one of the pave diamonds. I took my piece to Tiffanys, since I do not have a VCA nearby. Tiffanys jeweler confirm that there were two pave diamonds with visible lines running through them--perhaps due to poor polishing. When my VCA boutique send the pendant to NY, it took the repair department 3 weeks to reply. Their reply was as follows--the inclusions were natural, I either live with it, or pay to have the two pave diamonds replaced. My store and I were very unhappy with the response. I could easily detected the inclusion with my naked eyes. After complaints from my store and me ( I called the vca customer relations number), I will be receiving a new cosmos pendant.



I'm really glad that they are replacing the pendant for you 
But I am actually initially disgusted at the response from the repair dpt! It's not like we're talking about a £100 necklace are we??  Every time I go into vca I get the spiel about their fantastic quality, they only ever pick the best stones etc... 

I'm glad you and your store argued the response .... But as these prices, should you have had to do that??


----------



## Florasun

neenabengal said:


> I'm really glad that they are replacing the pendant for you
> But I am actually initially disgusted at the response from the repair dpt! It's not like we're talking about a £100 necklace are we??  Every time I go into vca I get the spiel about their fantastic quality, they only ever pick the best stones etc...
> 
> *I'm glad you and your store argued the response .... But as these prices, should you have had to do that??*



*Thimp*, I totally agree with *neena*! one of the things they keep telling us we are paying for is the fine craftsmanship and high quality of the stones. It is totally unacceptable for them to try to weasel out of fixing it. I'm glad you stood your ground.


----------



## Florasun

thimp said:


> Yay!!! I'm sooo happy for you! How do you like it? Pics, pleaseeeeee!





sbelle said:


> Finally!!  You have been very patient!  Do you love them?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Great news!!!!!!
> You must be thrilled to finally have them.
> Please post photos.





G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  You must be so excited!





ohsohappy said:


> congrats~~~~  piture plz!



Thank you all so much! I am thrilled with them - I have been wearing them around the house and keep stopping to look at my ears in the mirror. 
I like the way they change with the light - in bright lights they sparkle like mad, in lower light they emit a satiny glow. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I just came across the receipt for my super onyx vintage alhambra earrings that I purchased in Feb 2010 and realized that they've gone up 55% since that time.  They were $3,350 and now $5,200.  Sheesh.





G&Smommy said:


> Why didn't I start buying VCA years ago?





Cavalier Girl said:


> Isn't it ridiculous?  I was getting ready the buy the super onyx from Betteridge because they have them in stock, but the new price stopped me dead in my tracks.



*sbelle *- you were so smart to start buying VCA before all the price increases! you have a great collection!

*G&Smommy *- I keep moaning that to myself, too!  "why, oh why??"  followed by head smack 
*CG* -  I was drooling over your super turquoise - they were 5200 before the most recent price increase - you should pat yourself on the back for getting yours when you did. I wonder how much they are now...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would probably go ahead and have them converted.
Can't you still wrap it around your wrist twice if you decide to wear as a bracelet?




Hermesaholic said:


> Has anyone converted two matching vintage bracelets into a necklace? I have two and I wanted both options but now I doubt I will wear as bracelets. Just wondered if I should try to have them permanently converted --if possible --or not.


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> Thank you all so much! I am thrilled with them - I have been wearing them around the house and keep stopping to look at my ears in the mirror.
> I like the way they change with the light - in bright lights they sparkle like mad, in lower light they emit a satiny glow. I'll post pics soon!




Congrats!  I'm so glad you finally got them.  I bet they look fabulous on you and can't wait for your modeling pics!


----------



## Francesca1234

Florasun and Neenabengal...I had the same problem. I looked at my frivole Pave diamond earrings & on the inside petals, there is some kind of orangy rust. That is from a poorly done coating process.  I called VCA & spoke to repair and they were extremely rude to me. I was first told I COULD NOT have purchased any VCA jewelry in CT because VCA doesn't sell in the state of CT. She insinuated that I was lying and my jewelry was fake. I purchased two pairs of earrings $25K with the last few weeks. Then she said if I bought them at Betteridge, it's their problem & not VCAs problem, bring it back to betteridge and let them polish it and take care of it for you. It's not VCAs problem. You shouldn't have purchased it at Betteridge, "God knows what they do to their jewelry or how it's stored." In addition, she said if I had a problem with their jewelry, I should pay to have them polished. That did it. I began screaming and she became a mouse.  She pulled it on the wrong one.  I told her I spent $25K and bought two pairs of earrings within the last few weeks and you said what to me? I began screaming and told her "They were ordered by VCA for me!  It's your problem and YOU FIX IT! What did you say to me?" I said a lot more than that.  But she backed down very quickly and became sweet and told me to send it back to betteridge and they will gladly repolish and redip for free.  What kind of crap is this?

I found out since that others who bought from VCA directly have the same problem with the pave frivole earrings. I have a ton of white gold jewelry. It can get a greyish cast from oxidation, but I never had rust on it. And upon closer inspection, the inside of the petals are hardly well made. THey are a bit bumpy and not smooth. So much for their great quality. And I'm very unimpressed with how the back side of the earrings are made. Luckily, my diamonds are fine, full of color and fire, and they sparkle like crazy. Although my heart chopard jewelry sparkles more.  

I was told that VCA got rid of most of their diamond graders and now puts everything through a grading machine. Unfortunatley those machines are not as accurate as a great diamond grader. THe machine cannot discern real from fake diamonds 20% of the time on average. I'm sure all the jewelry houses are doing the same. Nothing is as good as it was prior to the 2008 crash.  But this type of behavior is intolerable and I for one am NOT putting up with it!

As far as quality I'm very sorry, but their diamonds are hit or miss.  And their finishing is not the best. THe back of the frivole/cosmos, etc. is certainly not up to par. It depends on their individual pieces. My chopard pieces from 2004-2008 are much better made, much heavier and the workmanship is 1000% better. And chopard had the best pave of all. I called the International Gemological Institute in NYC to ask who has the best diamond pave of all the jewelry houses. I was told Chopard  were the only ones that had DEF, IF-VVS quality for melee.  I think thimp's problems prove it.  It depends on the piece. I've noticed the fluerette jewelry at times have poor diamonds...often they are very white without color, other times stunning. That means they are not full cut. It's not always. But, you have to inspect each piece, and take a magnifying glass with you. I was going to buy the fluerette earrings and passed for that very reason.  I was going to buy the fleurette watch and passed for that reason. Other times, they are just stunning. So you need to be careful. Inspect each piece carefully and take your time.
 I'm not taking the way I was treated lying down. Both Mr. Nicolas Bos and the CEO of Richemont in Switzerland are going to hear from me. It ends here. When you are client, you are to be treated like royalty. I want my derriere kissed. I should have been apologized to immediately and told they will take of everything and do not be concerned.  

THere has been nothing but complaints on this forum. ANd I suggest everyone take the time to write to the President and CEO, or nothing will change.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would probably go ahead and have them converted.
> Can't you still wrap it around your wrist twice if you decide to wear as a bracelet?



yes --  thats my hesitation


----------



## thimp

Francesca1234 said:


> *THere has been nothing but complaints on this forum.* ANd I suggest everyone take the time to write to the President and CEO, or nothing will change.



Actually, that is not true. I believe many on this forum still appreciate VCA as a whole, for their design and feminine beauty. When pieces have portions that are handmade, there is always an element of human error. True, every now and then, you will find a flaw, as you will with any designer. And true, every now and then, you will have poor customer service, as you can with any designer. 

My VCA boutique and I went through the proper channels, and the issues were quickly resolved. I believe VCA stand by their product. 

BTW, my pave frivole earrings were flawless, very well polished, with nicely set pave diamonds.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> yes --  thats my hesitation



I do not think the 10 motif necklace is long enough to wrap twice around the wrist, unless you have very, very small wrists. I remember I could not do so with mine.


----------



## Francesca1234

The acceptance of rudeness and poor behavior is what causes more.  It's unfortunate that you are making accuses for VCA.  There should be a level of kindness and courtesy already established and taught to their employees.


----------



## thimp

Francesca1234 said:


> The acceptance of rudeness and poor behavior is what causes more.  *It's unfortunate that you are making accuses for VCA.  **There should be a level of kindness and courtesy already established and taught to their employees.*



Sigh. I have never said I accept any rudeness or poor behavior from anyone at VCA. Nor am I making excuses for VCA. I'm sure they can speak for themselves. 

Let me be frank. Employees are mere human beings. If you treat them with civility, then it will be returned in kind. The lady at NY repair may have been rude to you, but you were certainly rude in return. There is little to gain in a yelling match. 

When I discovered a flaw in my pendant, I returned it to the store from which I purchased the pendant, and let them handled the situation. Only when we, my store and I, received an unsatisfactory response, did I bring the issues to the attention of VCA customer service. I did not called the NY repair, and engaged in a yelling match. Why should I? And VCA customer service handled the situation quickly, and to my satisfaction. At no time did I encounter or accept rudeness. And at no time did I accept a flawed product.


----------



## eye candy

Francesca1234 said:


> When you are client, you are to be treated like royalty. I want my derriere kissed. I should have been apologized to immediately and told they will take of everything and do not be concerned.
> 
> THere has been nothing but complaints on this forum. ANd I suggest everyone take the time to write to the President and CEO, or nothing will change.



^ You go woman!  Obviously they do not believe in the saying "Customer is always right!"  You paid good money for a so-called high end piece of jewelry.  You deserve to be heard and have your complaints addressed.  I'm not sure about 'the derriere be kissed' though.  (Maybe in prison by a fellow inmate...sorry, I just watched "Big Stan" on HBO.  Funny movie!) 

I've stop buying VCA since 2008.  It seems that the quality of a lot of high end jewelers have gone downhill.  Cartier, Tiffany's, etc.  I'm surprised Chopard is not too popular in tPF.  They certainly have a nice boutique in South Coast Plaza when I visited CA.  And as you mentioned here, Chopard's diamonds are up to par.      

I agree with Thimp though..  Kindness does go a long way.  People are just human.  Those "mean" people usually get what they deserve in one way or another.  It's called karma.

Best solution to solve these quality issues is simple... people should stop buying high-end jewelry.  If the jeweler's sales drop, the jeweler has to figure out what went wrong and maybe then will they address the quality issue.  But as long as people are buying (which essentially is supporting their business), the high-end jeweler will have no incentive to fix their quality issues.  Let's not forget they has a 75%+ mark-up on these things.  In some cases even 200%.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> I just received great news regarding the scratch on one of the diamonds on my cosmos pendant. The boutique will replace it with a new pendant for me!



See kindness goes a long way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp,
You demonstrate such kindness and respect.
This speaks volumes about your high level of character and tolerance toward others.




thimp said:


> Sigh. I have never said I accept any rudeness or poor behavior from anyone at VCA. Nor am I making excuses for VCA. I'm sure they can speak for themselves.
> 
> Let me be frank. Employees are mere human beings. If you treat them with civility, then it will be returned in kind. The lady at NY repair may have been rude to you, but you were certainly rude in return. There is little to gain in a yelling match.
> 
> When I discovered a flaw in my pendant, I returned it to the store from which I purchased the pendant, and let them handled the situation. Only when we, my store and I, received an unsatisfactory response, did I bring the issues to the attention of VCA customer service. I did not called the NY repair, and engaged in a yelling match. Why should I? And VCA customer service handled the situation quickly, and to my satisfaction. At no time did I encounter or accept rudeness. And at no time did I accept a flawed product.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thimp,
> You demonstrate such kindness and respect.
> This speaks volumes about your high level of character and tolerance toward others.



Thank you, texasgirliegirl. I can say the same about you.


----------



## ShyShy

marialc121 said:


> Thank you *ShyShy*.    I hope to get your beautiful ring sometime in the future if DF permits.  Haha...



Haha, it's the other way round for me. I hope to get your beautiful pendant sometime in the future if DH permits


----------



## marialc121

ShyShy said:


> Haha, it's the other way round for me. I hope to get your beautiful pendant sometime in the future if DH permits



Let's hope that we will own these pieces (and many more) in the future.  Cheers!


----------



## ShyShy

marialc121 said:


> Let's hope that we will own these pieces (and many more) in the future.  Cheers!


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> Has anyone converted two matching vintage bracelets into a necklace?  I have two and I wanted both options but now I doubt I will wear as bracelets.  Just wondered if I should try to have them permanently converted --if possible --or not.


If you can wear them as a necklace without converting you would then have three options - you would be able to wear as a necklace, as a single bracelet, or as stacked bracelets. On the down side - if you wear them as a necklace this way, one clasp would always be visible - which would bother me.


----------



## Florasun

Francesca after being spoken to in that way I don't blame you for losing it! I don't know how I would have reacted - probably meekly said okay and be stuck with a bum pair of earrings. Thanks to you and Thimp and others sharing your experiences, I am now aware the potential pitfalls of buying VCA.
I am happy with my earrings, but will take a close look to make sure there are no hidden flaws. 

It seems like once a brand gets popular and companies try to increase production, complaints about quality goes up. I see similar complaints in the Hermes forum. I feel very lucky for being able to afford to buy what I have - many in the world are not so fortunate, but I don't want to buy a product that I have admired for a long time only to find that it is no longer what it once was.


----------



## kimber418

Oh how I wish this thread was what it used to be.......a fun place to stop and share our
pieces.  Maybe those that are having such intense problems should open a new thread
and name it "A place to share all our VCA customer service & quality complaints"

I am not starting it because I love VCA and have had nothing but great experiences.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What about this-
Sell one bracelet and apply that money toward the purchase of a ten motif?
This way, you will have the necklace and the bracelet.....and you can wear the bracelet attached to the necklace and have a long option, too.



Hermesaholic said:


> Has anyone converted two matching vintage bracelets into a necklace? I have two and I wanted both options but now I doubt I will wear as bracelets. Just wondered if I should try to have them permanently converted --if possible --or not.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What about this-
> Sell one bracelet and apply that money toward the purchase of a ten motif?
> This way, you will have the necklace and the bracelet.....and you can wear the bracelet attached to the necklace and have a long option, too.




Hmmm interesting:  I was toying with just buying another bracelet!  Having two combined into the necklace permanently and then having the bracelet permanently separate.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Hmmm interesting:  I was toying with just buying another bracelet!  Having two combined into the necklace permanently and then having the bracelet permanently separate.



I think I would go with this option. The pave 10 motif is absurd in price.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I haven't worked out the cost analysis but considering how long it took for Sbelle to receive approval to have her two necklaces combined (3-4 months just for an answer) I would just buy a new 10 motif and enjoy it right away. What color do you have?
I would imagine you can easily sell your bracelet since people are always looking for alhambra pieces and they are hardly available second hand.




Hermesaholic said:


> Hmmm interesting: I was toying with just buying another bracelet! Having two combined into the necklace permanently and then having the bracelet permanently separate.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I think I would go with this option. The pave 10 motif is absurd in price.



that is the major hurdle at this point.....


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> that is the major hurdle at this point.....



Yes, a 10 motif would be lovely, but another bracelet makes better financial sense.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Yes, a 10 motif would be lovely, but another bracelet makes better financial sense.




Yes and I actually like a shorter length.  I dont really want a 20 motif. I like the 10 though a little longer than the normal 16"


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> Yes and I actually like a shorter length.  I dont really want a 20 motif. I like the 10 though a little longer than the normal 16"


If I recalled correctly, VCA has agreed to link two bracelets into a 10 motif for you? I think this would be a great option. Why spend $52,500 when you could simply purchase an additional bracelet, and have one separate bracelet and 1 combined 10 motif necklace?


----------



## StephKou

Francesca1234 said:


> Florasun and Neenabengal...I had the same problem. I looked at my frivole Pave diamond earrings & on the inside petals, there is some kind of orangy rust. That is from a poorly done coating process.  I called VCA & spoke to repair and they were extremely rude to me. I was first told I COULD NOT have purchased any VCA jewelry in CT because VCA doesn't sell in the state of CT. She insinuated that I was lying and my jewelry was fake. I purchased two pairs of earrings $25K with the last few weeks. Then she said if I bought them at Betteridge, it's their problem & not VCAs problem, bring it back to betteridge and let them polish it and take care of it for you. It's not VCAs problem. You shouldn't have purchased it at Betteridge, "God knows what they do to their jewelry or how it's stored." In addition, she said if I had a problem with their jewelry, I should pay to have them polished. That did it. I began screaming and she became a mouse.  She pulled it on the wrong one.  I told her I spent $25K and bought two pairs of earrings within the last few weeks and you said what to me? I began screaming and told her "They were ordered by VCA for me!  It's your problem and YOU FIX IT! What did you say to me?" I said a lot more than that.  But she backed down very quickly and became sweet and told me to send it back to betteridge and they will gladly repolish and redip for free.  What kind of crap is this?
> 
> I found out since that others who bought from VCA directly have the same problem with the pave frivole earrings. I have a ton of white gold jewelry. It can get a greyish cast from oxidation, but I never had rust on it. And upon closer inspection, the inside of the petals are hardly well made. THey are a bit bumpy and not smooth. So much for their great quality. And I'm very unimpressed with how the back side of the earrings are made. Luckily, my diamonds are fine, full of color and fire, and they sparkle like crazy. Although my heart chopard jewelry sparkles more.
> 
> I was told that VCA got rid of most of their diamond graders and now puts everything through a grading machine. Unfortunatley those machines are not as accurate as a great diamond grader. THe machine cannot discern real from fake diamonds 20% of the time on average. I'm sure all the jewelry houses are doing the same. Nothing is as good as it was prior to the 2008 crash.  But this type of behavior is intolerable and I for one am NOT putting up with it!
> 
> As far as quality I'm very sorry, but their diamonds are hit or miss.  And their finishing is not the best. THe back of the frivole/cosmos, etc. is certainly not up to par. It depends on their individual pieces. My chopard pieces from 2004-2008 are much better made, much heavier and the workmanship is 1000% better. And chopard had the best pave of all. I called the International Gemological Institute in NYC to ask who has the best diamond pave of all the jewelry houses. I was told Chopard  were the only ones that had DEF, IF-VVS quality for melee.  I think thimp's problems prove it.  It depends on the piece. I've noticed the fluerette jewelry at times have poor diamonds...often they are very white without color, other times stunning. That means they are not full cut. It's not always. But, you have to inspect each piece, and take a magnifying glass with you. I was going to buy the fluerette earrings and passed for that very reason.  I was going to buy the fleurette watch and passed for that reason. Other times, they are just stunning. So you need to be careful. Inspect each piece carefully and take your time.
> I'm not taking the way I was treated lying down. Both Mr. Nicolas Bos and the CEO of Richemont in Switzerland are going to hear from me. It ends here. When you are client, you are to be treated like royalty. I want my derriere kissed. I should have been apologized to immediately and told they will take of everything and do not be concerned.
> 
> THere has been nothing but complaints on this forum. ANd I suggest everyone take the time to write to the President and CEO, or nothing will change.


thanks for the heads up - i didnt know about the diamond polishers!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> If I recalled correctly, VCA has agreed to link two bracelets into a 10 motif for you? I think this would be a great option. Why spend $52,500 when you could simply purchase an additional bracelet, and have one separate bracelet and 1 combined 10 motif necklace?



yes!


----------



## doreenjoy

kimber418 said:


> Oh how I wish this thread was what it used to be.......a fun place to stop and share our
> pieces.  Maybe those that are having such intense problems should open a new thread
> and name it "A place to share all our VCA customer service & quality complaints"
> 
> I am not starting it because I love VCA and have had nothing but great experiences.


 

Well, this thread *does* have "support group" in the title, so it would seem like  a place to get support.


----------



## baileylab

sjunky13 said:


> My first bracelet was the onyx/yg. I also have the mop. I prefer the onyx.
> I know everyone likes the mop, but you have to work with what looks more stricking on your skin. The onyx pops on me. I added the mop because I love black and white together. But I would not wear the mop alone. It looks very washed out as I am fair skinned.
> 
> I love onyx! I vote for that as a first.



thank you sjunky!

2 weeks to go til my trip! hopefully i'll bring something home


----------



## darkangel07760

Francesca1234 said:


> Florasun and Neenabengal...I had the same problem. I looked at my frivole Pave diamond earrings & on the inside petals, there is some kind of orangy rust. That is from a poorly done coating process.  I called VCA & spoke to repair and they were extremely rude to me. I was first told I COULD NOT have purchased any VCA jewelry in CT because VCA doesn't sell in the state of CT. She insinuated that I was lying and my jewelry was fake. I purchased two pairs of earrings $25K with the last few weeks. Then she said if I bought them at Betteridge, it's their problem & not VCAs problem, bring it back to betteridge and let them polish it and take care of it for you. It's not VCAs problem. You shouldn't have purchased it at Betteridge, "God knows what they do to their jewelry or how it's stored." In addition, she said if I had a problem with their jewelry, I should pay to have them polished. That did it. I began screaming and she became a mouse.  She pulled it on the wrong one.  I told her I spent $25K and bought two pairs of earrings within the last few weeks and you said what to me? I began screaming and told her "They were ordered by VCA for me!  It's your problem and YOU FIX IT! What did you say to me?" I said a lot more than that.  But she backed down very quickly and became sweet and told me to send it back to betteridge and they will gladly repolish and redip for free.  What kind of crap is this?
> 
> I found out since that others who bought from VCA directly have the same problem with the pave frivole earrings. I have a ton of white gold jewelry. It can get a greyish cast from oxidation, but I never had rust on it. And upon closer inspection, the inside of the petals are hardly well made. THey are a bit bumpy and not smooth. So much for their great quality. And I'm very unimpressed with how the back side of the earrings are made. Luckily, my diamonds are fine, full of color and fire, and they sparkle like crazy. Although my heart chopard jewelry sparkles more.
> 
> I was told that VCA got rid of most of their diamond graders and now puts everything through a grading machine. Unfortunatley those machines are not as accurate as a great diamond grader. THe machine cannot discern real from fake diamonds 20% of the time on average. I'm sure all the jewelry houses are doing the same. Nothing is as good as it was prior to the 2008 crash.  But this type of behavior is intolerable and I for one am NOT putting up with it!
> 
> As far as quality I'm very sorry, but their diamonds are hit or miss.  And their finishing is not the best. THe back of the frivole/cosmos, etc. is certainly not up to par. It depends on their individual pieces. My chopard pieces from 2004-2008 are much better made, much heavier and the workmanship is 1000% better. And chopard had the best pave of all. I called the International Gemological Institute in NYC to ask who has the best diamond pave of all the jewelry houses. I was told Chopard  were the only ones that had DEF, IF-VVS quality for melee.  I think thimp's problems prove it.  It depends on the piece. I've noticed the fluerette jewelry at times have poor diamonds...often they are very white without color, other times stunning. That means they are not full cut. It's not always. But, you have to inspect each piece, and take a magnifying glass with you. I was going to buy the fluerette earrings and passed for that very reason.  I was going to buy the fleurette watch and passed for that reason. Other times, they are just stunning. So you need to be careful. Inspect each piece carefully and take your time.
> I'm not taking the way I was treated lying down. Both Mr. Nicolas Bos and the CEO of Richemont in Switzerland are going to hear from me. It ends here. When you are client, you are to be treated like royalty. I want my derriere kissed. I should have been apologized to immediately and told they will take of everything and do not be concerned.
> 
> THere has been nothing but complaints on this forum. ANd I suggest everyone take the time to write to the President and CEO, or nothing will change.


 
Thank you very much for your info!  I am not a huge diamond girl, but I will remember Chopard if I ever do decide on my next pave piece.


----------



## darkangel07760

Florasun said:


> Francesca after being spoken to in that way I don't blame you for losing it! I don't know how I would have reacted - probably meekly said okay and be stuck with a bum pair of earrings. Thanks to you and Thimp and others sharing your experiences, I am now aware the potential pitfalls of buying VCA.
> I am happy with my earrings, but will take a close look to make sure there are no hidden flaws.
> 
> It seems like once a brand gets popular and companies try to increase production, complaints about quality goes up. I see similar complaints in the Hermes forum. I feel very lucky for being able to afford to buy what I have - many in the world are not so fortunate, but I don't want to buy a product that I have admired for a long time only to find that it is no longer what it once was.


 
When I first bought my sweet in Florida, I asked to see all the mop clover sweets they had in stock, which was two.  And I took my time deciding which one was best.  
We pay good money, and though I do not condone being rude to an SA, I DO believe in being a smart shopper and a polite one.  Just not a doormat.


----------



## darkangel07760

kimber418 said:


> Oh how I wish this thread was what it used to be.......a fun place to stop and share our
> pieces.  Maybe those that are having such intense problems should open a new thread
> and name it "A place to share all our VCA customer service & quality complaints"
> 
> I am not starting it because I love VCA and have had nothing but great experiences.


 
Actually, that is a pretty darn good idea.  I have only one piece from VCA, and received stupendous customer service, so I am not one to start one either, but I think that it would be a great idea to start listing any issues that anyone has about VCA in a separate thread.  I think it would be really useful!  It certainly helped me when I wa smaking my decision.


----------



## beachy10

My SA called me to tell me an item I ordered about a month before the price increase just came in. I specifically asked if I could pre-pay to avoid the increase and never heard back. Of course I don't want it now. Just irkes me that they didn't allow me to buy it before the increase.

Oh well I really didn't need it anyway. I hope I don't burn any bridges by not buying it now.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> My SA called me to tell me an item I ordered about a month before the price increase just came in. I specifically asked if I could pre-pay to avoid the increase and never heard back. Of course I don't want it now. Just irkes me that they didn't allow me to buy it before the increase.
> 
> Oh well I really didn't need it anyway. I hope I don't burn any bridges by not buying it now.


 
I think that you should have been allowed to prepay; what's wrong with paying early, right?  Ususally when you order something, you pay for it first?
I hope you didn't burn any bridges either, but I don't think you are to blame.


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> Actually, that is a pretty darn good idea. I have only one piece from VCA, and received stupendous customer service, so I am not one to start one either, but I think that it would be a great idea to start listing any issues that anyone has about VCA in a separate thread. I think it would be really useful! It certainly helped me when I wa smaking my decision.


 
I agree. I have had nothing but amazing experiences. I love my SA and the level of customer service I have received far surpassed my expectations! Perhaps those with bad experiences should switch stores. I have heard negative feedback before but it was usually due to a particular SA that doesn't uphold the VCA standards of luxury service.


----------



## baileylab

hello.  is the MOP or onyx delicate?  does it easily scratch?

thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> I agree. I have had nothing but amazing experiences. I love my SA and the level of customer service I have received far surpassed my expectations! Perhaps those with bad experiences should switch stores. I have heard negative feedback before but it was usually due to a particular SA that doesn't uphold the VCA standards of luxury service.


 
I agree with that.  VCA shops are hard to come by... I only have the Neiman Marcus one in SF near me.


----------



## darkangel07760

baileylab said:


> hello.  is the MOP or onyx delicate?  does it easily scratch?
> 
> thanks!


 
The MOP is delicate, in my opinion.  If you want something more durable, it seems that the onyx would be a better choice.
Does anyone that actually owns onyx have any feedback?


----------



## baileylab

darkangel07760 said:


> The MOP is delicate, in my opinion.  If you want something more durable, it seems that the onyx would be a better choice.
> Does anyone that actually owns onyx have any feedback?



thanks, darkangel.


----------



## darkangel07760

baileylab said:


> thanks, darkangel.


 
You are welcome!


----------



## burberryprncess

baileylab said:


> hello.  is the MOP or onyx delicate?  does it easily scratch?
> 
> thanks!



I have both MOP and onyx and do find that MOP is much more delicate and can scratch easily compared to onyx.  On the Mohs scale, which lists the hardness of minerals from weakest (1) to strongest (10), MOP is listed as 2.5, which is fairly weak when it comes to hardness.  Onyx is listed as 7, which is fairly hard but not as hard as diamond, which is listed as 10.  With that said, you need to be more careful with MOP than onyx.  By cleaning MOP with a soft cloth only and not wear while applying moisturizer or doing household chores using chemicals while wearing your MOP goes a long way in protecting the beauty of the MOP jewelry.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sbelle

Heard back from the workshop yesterday that the cost to combine my two yg 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces will be $325.


----------



## elie

baileylab said:


> hello.  is the MOP or onyx delicate?  does it easily scratch?
> 
> thanks!



hi baileylab.  i only have mop (no onyx) but i wear my vintage mop everyday and am pretty hard on my jewelry.  i have seen no scratches etc. on the mop.


----------



## baileylab

elie said:


> hi baileylab.  i only have mop (no onyx) but i wear my vintage mop everyday and am pretty hard on my jewelry.  i have seen no scratches etc. on the mop.



good to know, elie! thanks so much!

now it's back to the magic alhambra bracelet for me


----------



## kimber418

darkangel,

 Charlie is wonderful at the NM in SF.  He emails me and is very easy to talk to, etc.


----------



## kim_mac

my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.  

i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).  

enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## dialv

kim-mac what a stunning set, looks amazing on you.


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> I agree with that. VCA shops are hard to come by... I only have the Neiman Marcus one in SF near me.


 
I go to the NM by my to look at things but I only purchase from the VCA in Boca Raton.  And whenever we go to FL I make sure to stop in and visit


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

How much was the YG mop 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet before the price increase?  I believe it is $3700 now. Debating between the vca bracelet or the Cartier love in RG.


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> I go to the NM by my to look at things but I only purchase from the VCA in Boca Raton.  And whenever we go to FL I make sure to stop in and visit


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Just stunning. They look wonderful on you. Congratulations. Wear them in good health. 



kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## thimp

Kim_Mac, my heart just stopped! Your set is just too beautiful for words! Congratulations on making the perfect choice. This is just amazing!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Kim_Mac - you look beautiful and they look beautiful on you! Just stunning.

I had to giggle when you said that it already felt as if you had the Cosmos. That same thing has happened to me after wanting something so much for so long and then not getting it!


----------



## eye candy

kim_mac said:


> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!



Your set is gorgeous kim!!  Thanks for sharing.  I saw your necklace in person at the boutique a while back and it took my breathe away.  

Yes, the small cosmos is very beautiful in person and great for everyday wear.  Hope you could purchase this soon!   It's a piece you can't go wrong on.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!! some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set. for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me. then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love. that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set. off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring). i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me. imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set. i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry. now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often. and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha! cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Just stunning!  Congratulations on the set!  The pieces are gorgeous and can be worn separately or together giving you a lot of options.  I hope you get your Cosmos pendant soon!


----------



## kimber418

Kim....your new frivole set is gorgeous and it looks stunning on you!   Congrats!


----------



## elie

kim_mac - congratulations!  your VCA acquisitions are beautiful!!  and you look beautiful wearing them!!!!


----------



## marialc121

Congrats, *kim_mac*!  Your set is absolutely stunning and of course it looks even more stunning on you!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Kim-Mac, Those are absolutely beautiful!!!  
And as you may expect, I don't trust last few famous words^^
Our endless love to VCA


----------



## ohsohappy

Hermesaholic said:


> Yes and I actually like a shorter length.  I dont really want a 20 motif. I like the 10 though a little longer than the normal 16"



you know adding 2 inch is free, right?


----------



## kim_mac

thank you so much for the kind words and sharing my moment:

dialv
ALLinTHEbag
thimp
sinverguenza
eye candy
G&Smommy
kimber418
elie
marialc121
ohsohappy


----------



## ShyShy

Yay...! Your set looks gorgeous! I particularly like the last pic since that's my goal... pave frivole earrings to match my double frivole pave ring! Love love love them on you!!! I am so glad you got the ring also because I think it is the best piece in the range! Congrats again! 



kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## kim_mac

ShyShy said:


> Yay...! Your set looks gorgeous! I particularly like the last pic since that's my goal... pave frivole earrings to match my double frivole pave ring! Love love love them on you!!! I am so glad you got the ring also because I think it is the best piece in the range! Congrats again!



thank you, shyshy - i really think that the pave earrings and ring is a great pairing.  i am so amazed with how white and sparkly the ring is.  and i agree with you that both the ring and earrings are great pieces for their price point.  i would not have been able to afford a cosmos station necklace or double cosmos ring haha!

i hope you get your pave earrings soon!  they are so pretty!


----------



## darkangel07760

kimber418 said:


> darkangel,
> 
> Charlie is wonderful at the NM in SF.  He emails me and is very easy to talk to, etc.


 
Thank you for the referral!  I will definitely keep him in mind.  I prefer to go with SA's that people already know and trust.


----------



## darkangel07760

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


 
You defintiely made the right choice!!!  LOVE this!  The necklace is definitely my favorite out of the 3.  Thank you for sharing, they look so lovely on you!


----------



## StephKou

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


OMG - i dont even know where to start looking!!

love love the three items in one neat box...

i have to say that necklace is on my wishlist but the frivole really is amazing - i thought i was the cosmos rang but actually i realize as well that this is the one i want - thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Congrats again~

BTW, could you let me know the price of those (especially I like to know the ring price) or update the thread of VCA price? (of course your price before recent increase)  
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-6.html
That would be very helpful.  Thanks.   




kim_mac said:


> thank you so much for the kind words and sharing my moment:
> 
> dialv
> ALLinTHEbag
> thimp
> sinverguenza
> eye candy
> G&Smommy
> kimber418
> elie
> marialc121
> ohsohappy


----------



## kim_mac

ohsohappy said:


> Congrats again~
> 
> BTW, could you let me know the price of those (especially I like to know the ring price) or update the thread of VCA price? (of course your price before recent increase)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-6.html
> That would be very helpful.  Thanks.



I tried updating the price list but got a message that the text was too long.  so here are the prices old and new:

Frivole 9 flower necklace $54,000, new price $62,500. 
Frivole pave earrings $12,700, new price $14,600. 
Frivole double flower pave ring new price $21,100.

HTH


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
I hate when I see copies!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
> I hate when I see copies!!!



it's so fake-looking! 
knock-offs make my blood broil.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*jennifer* said:


> it's so fake-looking!
> knock-offs make my blood broil.


Same here.


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
> I hate when I see copies!!!



That's not cool and doesn't look half as beautiful as the pieces by VCA.


----------



## pond23

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
> I hate when I see copies!!!



^ Those copies are ugly and cheap-looking! I am not a fan at all!


----------



## eye candy

Well if anyone is in the Beverly Hills area, this store sells Van Cleef knock-offs.  

http://shopbijou.com/necklaces-c-41.html

I think if you call to ask, they may tell you what they have in stock.  Last time I visited they had a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in turquoise for $200 and some matching earrings.  Sure beats paying $10,000 plus.


----------



## eye candy

eye candy said:


> Well if anyone is in the Beverly Hills area, this store sells Van Cleef knock-offs.
> 
> http://shopbijou.com/necklaces-c-41.html
> 
> I think if you call to ask, they may tell you what they have in stock.  Last time I visited they had a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in turquoise for $200 and some matching earrings.  Sure beats paying $10,000 plus.



Oops, I meant this one  http://www.beverlycenter.com/directory/bijou_tresor  but the link above is their e-commerce site.  They guarantee their pieces for quality (whatever that means...maybe against tarnish?).  I know...how could they!!


----------



## ohsohappy

Thank you so much. It was very very helpful.   
So how much I should stock to buy Frivole earring and ring?  Whoo..



kim_mac said:


> I tried updating the price list but got a message that the text was too long.  so here are the prices old and new:
> 
> Frivole 9 flower necklace $54,000, new price $62,500.
> Frivole pave earrings $12,700, new price $14,600.
> Frivole double flower pave ring new price $21,100.
> 
> HTH


----------



## demisemiquaver

LOL at the links to the knockoffs... I think everyone here is too obsessed with VCA to buy anything but the real thing.


----------



## beachy10

demisemiquaver said:


> LOL at the links to the knockoffs... I think everyone here is too obsessed with VCA to buy anything but the real thing.


 
Ditto that. If you own real VCA you probably don't want the fake crap.


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
> I hate when I see copies!!!


 
not to mention it's ugly as heck!


----------



## Kiernan

I was just on ebay looking for alhambra bracelets and saw the most blatant cheap fakes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alhambra-5-...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9699532

And also what someone claims is an authentic jade bracelet. Do you all think it is? I didn't know VCA ever used jade, but I'm relatively new to the brand:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-r...72087?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1e67c7e3b7


----------



## Hermesaholic

Kiernan said:


> I was just on ebay looking for alhambra bracelets and saw the most blatant cheap fakes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alhambra-5-...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9699532
> 
> And also what someone claims is an authentic jade bracelet. Do you all think it is? I didn't know VCA ever used jade, but I'm relatively new to the brand:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-r...72087?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1e67c7e3b7




I believe they did use jade at some point


----------



## ohsohappy

I also  believe so. 


Hermesaholic said:


> I believe they did use jade at some point


----------



## beachy10

Kiernan said:


> I was just on ebay looking for alhambra bracelets and saw the most blatant cheap fakes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alhambra-5-...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf9699532
> 
> And also what someone claims is an authentic jade bracelet. Do you all think it is? I didn't know VCA ever used jade, but I'm relatively new to the brand:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extremely-r...72087?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item1e67c7e3b7


 
Wow somebody snatched up that Jade bracelet fast.


----------



## ohsohappy

Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces. 
 I like to share my picture with you.


----------



## beachy10

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered. Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings. Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share with you.


 

Wow, those are great pieces you have. I love mixing different VCA collections. It keeps it from being too matchy-matchy.


----------



## sjunky13

Congrats Kim MAc and OHsohappy. You both have dream jewelry! 
Wow!!!

ANd that onyx bracelet is too real looking, it is scary!


----------



## marialc121

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.



Very beautiful!  What a wonderful collection!


----------



## *jennifer*

congrats, *ohsohappy*! 

i love the jade bracelet! i wish they would bring back more of the greens into the alhambra line.


----------



## kim_mac

darkangel07760 said:


> You defintiely made the right choice!!!  LOVE this!  The necklace is definitely my favorite out of the 3.  Thank you for sharing, they look so lovely on you!



thank you for the vote of confidence.  i have made the wrong choice in the past and it's not a good feeling - that nagging, unsettled feeling.  i'm feeling like i made the right choice this time!



StephKou said:


> OMG - i dont even know where to start looking!!
> 
> love love the three items in one neat box...
> 
> i have to say that necklace is on my wishlist but the frivole really is amazing - i thought i was the cosmos rang but actually i realize as well that this is the one i want - thanks for the pictures!!



which necklace is on your wishlist?  cosmos and frivole are my favorite collections!  



ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.



just love your collection.  alhambra and pave to cover all occasions and moods!  



sjunky13 said:


> Congrats Kim MAc and OHsohappy. You both have dream jewelry!
> Wow!!!
> 
> ANd that onyx bracelet is too real looking, it is scary!



thank you, sjunky!


----------



## darkangel07760

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


 
Cute!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## kat99

I have been searching for a VCA jade piece for some time - I know they did make it at one point.. that bracelet did get snatched up lightning quick!


----------



## Junkenpo

i'm surprised at how pale the jade is though.  Since it's VCA, i would've thought they'd go for the translucent, greener Imperial jade... or the candy apple jade. Or even a lavender jade. Here's a nice link that shows the various colors. 

http://www.masonkay.com/catalog/catalog11.php


----------



## StephKou

kim_mac said:


> thank you for the vote of confidence.  i have made the wrong choice in the past and it's not a good feeling - that nagging, unsettled feeling.  i'm feeling like i made the right choice this time!
> 
> 
> 
> which necklace is on your wishlist?  cosmos and frivole are my favorite collections!
> 
> 
> 
> just love your collection.  alhambra and pave to cover all occasions and moods!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, sjunky!


your recent purchases are basically my wishlist and your necklace though not daily wear - i would just wear in the bath...


----------



## StephKou

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


it would be great to see you model 2 out of the 3 necklaces together bc it is so nice when people over or under dress the pieces together!  no pressure though...


----------



## StephKou

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the latest Bluefly email? Apparently, some designer is copying the VCA alhambra and it is seemingly popular as all those pieces are sold out: http://www.bluefly.com/Doves-turquo...dant-necklace/cat1300115/316742501/detail.fly
> I hate when I see copies!!!


Gosh that is so bad that it doesn't even rate as a copy!!

the thing is that unlike hermes or other brands - for some reason the amount of time and money it costs to make a passable fake is so expensive in itself that you might as well buy the real thing!  i think that in new york in the diamond area - they do sell the 20 MOP alhambra necklace for 2 - 3 thousand! i mean they are apparently good but why spend all that money on a fake??? doesnt even make sense.  so that does say something. also the only thing i would want to get a fake of is the lotus ring but the jewellers wouldn't even know where to start so just better to save up bc the fakes are actually a waste of time.


----------



## FashionLawyer

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!! some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set. for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me. then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love. that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set. off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring). i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me. imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set. i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry. now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often. and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha! cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


 
*OMG!! What a fabulous-fabulous SET!*
*Congrats Kim Mac!*
I still remember vividly some time back when I asked you about Frivole or Cosmos as I was torn between two and you suggested Cosmos as you wanted Cosmos and could only be satisfied with Cosmos! 
Glad this set satisfied you instead! 
In my opinion Frivole is more feminine and beautiful with the 3D effect and the way the diamonds capture light and a tad more "affordable" than Cosmos!
Enjoy you new baubles...*you looked GORGEOUS wearing them*!


----------



## thimp

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


So pretty! And I love your Lotus earrings! Very striking!


----------



## beachy10

Junkenpo said:


> i'm surprised at how pale the jade is though. Since it's VCA, i would've thought they'd go for the translucent, greener Imperial jade... or the candy apple jade. Or even a lavender jade. Here's a nice link that shows the various colors.
> 
> http://www.masonkay.com/catalog/catalog11.php


 
I kind of like the shade. It's a little understated but think the color would be very wearable. It's exciting to see new colors pop up here and there.


----------



## beachy10

StephKou said:


> Gosh that is so bad that it doesn't even rate as a copy!!
> 
> the thing is that unlike hermes or other brands - for some reason the amount of time and money it costs to make a passable fake is so expensive in itself that you might as well buy the real thing! i think that in new york in the diamond area - they do sell the 20 MOP alhambra necklace for 2 - 3 thousand! i mean they are apparently good but why spend all that money on a fake??? doesnt even make sense. so that does say something. also the only thing i would want to get a fake of is the lotus ring but the jewellers wouldn't even know where to start so just better to save up bc the fakes are actually a waste of time.


 
At least if you buy a real necklace you can always sell it at a later date and as we've seen prices always go up! With a fake, who will give you 3K for your knockoff? Maybe there are people out there that will pay alot for a fake but I don't get why. Just save up or pick a less expensive designer.


----------



## Kiernan

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.



I love everything! Just gorgeous.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone see the new Alhambra catalog/brochure that they mailed out....biggest surprise was NO PRICE LIST. I have dozens of catalogs and they all have a price list in the end....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

More...gotta laugh at the headband and belt suggestions...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


BEAUTIFUL collection!!  Congrats!!


----------



## G&Smommy

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered. Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings. Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


 
Beautiful pieces!  Congratulations!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the new Alhambra catalog/brochure that they mailed out....biggest surprise was NO PRICE LIST. I have dozens of catalogs and they all have a price list in the end....


 
Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Interesting way to show the pieces.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures!  Interesting way to show the pieces.


Yes, almost a little cheap in a sense. Normally they have professional pics, models....it's not like the company is hurting for money. It's a tiny catalog and all of that is digitized, hence, the gray looking so odd.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, almost a little cheap in a sense. Normally they have professional pics, models....it's not like the company is hurting for money. It's a tiny catalog and all of that is digitized, hence, the gray looking so odd.


 
I have a prior catalogue that is much more luxurious looking.  I feel like the drawings don't showcase the pieces as well.  It might be a fun little sketch to frame and hang somewhere, but not necessarily as a catalogue.


----------



## Candice0985

I have a request!

does anyone know of a boutique that still has the RG sweet clover bracelet in stock? if you do can you PM the details  my boutique isn't going to have the bracelet in till the end of December or early January.

thanks every one


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Candice0985 said:


> I have a request!
> 
> does anyone know of a boutique that still has the RG sweet clover bracelet in stock? if you do can you PM the details  my boutique isn't going to have the bracelet in till the end of December or early January.
> 
> thanks every one


 
I got mine from NM, in stock. I would call one and see if they can do a search for you. HTH!


----------



## ohsohappy

beachy10
sjunky13
marialc121
*jennifer*
kim_mac
darkangel07760
StephKou
thimp
Kiernan
ALLinTHEbag
G&Smommy

Thank you so much for your warm words, ladies!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Candice0985

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I got mine from NM, in stock. I would call one and see if they can do a search for you. HTH!


thanks nakedmosher! I got a PM from allinthebag with a contact at the Naples store....should be here Tuesday


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Anyone see the new Alhambra catalog/brochure that they mailed out....biggest surprise was NO PRICE LIST. I have dozens of catalogs and they all have a price list in the end....


 
Was this sent to you from NM or VCA?  I wonder if I will get one too...


----------



## Kiernan

Candice0985 said:


> thanks nakedmosher! I got a PM from allinthebag with a contact at the Naples store....should be here Tuesday



Yay, can't wait to see it! The VCA rose gold is just so pretty.


----------



## darkangel07760

sooooo there is a sweet wg turquoise butterfly necklace on ebay, and i am trying to figure out the current price at vca for this necklace... anyone know?  This might be too good of a deal to pass up! 
Gah!


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> sooooo there is a sweet wg turquoise butterfly necklace on ebay, and i am trying to figure out the current price at vca for this necklace... anyone know? This might be too good of a deal to pass up!
> Gah!


 
I know that the white MOP sweet is 1450 so probably the turq is 1800 or so?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Candice0985 said:


> thanks nakedmosher! I got a PM from allinthebag with a contact at the Naples store....should be here Tuesday



 congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I know that the white MOP sweet is 1450 so probably the turq is 1800 or so?


 
Argh really?  That high now? WOW. 
I am going to think about it.
Nest time I am in SF at NM hopefully they will have one in stock for me to try on.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Was this sent to you from NM or VCA?  I wonder if I will get one too...



VCA in Boca? Odd because I typically order from Naples or buy in PB or NYC when I am there. Will see if I get another one from another store? There was a letter enclosed about the Boca Store Director returning.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> thanks nakedmosher! I got a PM from allinthebag with a contact at the Naples store....should be here Tuesday



YAY!!  I have the sweet in WG turquoise and love it layered...


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> VCA in Boca? Odd because I typically order from Naples or buy in PB or NYC when I am there. Will see if I get another one from another store? There was a letter enclosed about the Boca Store Director returning.


 
How interesting!  Since I bought mine from the PB shop, maybe I will get one.


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!



*kim_mac*, your set is absolutely gorgeous, and it suits you well. Funny what you said about feeling like you already own the cosmos. I have been waiting for my Hermes special order for so long, I feel like I already own a barenia birkin, LOL! You don't have to promise us that you aren't going to buy anymore VCA - we know better - and we're not the jewelry police!


----------



## Florasun

Candice0985 said:


> thanks nakedmosher! I got a PM from allinthebag with a contact at the Naples store....should be here Tuesday



Wow - that was fast! congrats!


----------



## Florasun

ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


*ohsohappy *- your have a great collection - you have a some VCA to wear for almost any occasion! Lucky you!


----------



## kim_mac

FashionLawyer said:


> *OMG!! What a fabulous-fabulous SET!*
> *Congrats Kim Mac!*
> I still remember vividly some time back when I asked you about Frivole or Cosmos as I was torn between two and you suggested Cosmos as you wanted Cosmos and could only be satisfied with Cosmos!
> Glad this set satisfied you instead!
> In my opinion Frivole is more feminine and beautiful with the 3D effect and the way the diamonds capture light and a tad more "affordable" than Cosmos!
> Enjoy you new baubles...*you looked GORGEOUS wearing them*!



hi fashionlawyer!  yes, we both had the same dilemma and can you believe i went with frivole also?  great minds do think alike!  i agree that the frivole is more feminine, 3D, and "affordable" but is it bad that i still want a cosmos pendant?  

i must tell you that your modeling pictures of the frivole ring sent me over the edge!  your hands are so beautiful and wearing the frivole ring was too much!!!  also, i love your other pieces including cartier (we are orchid sisters but mine is rose gold with pink and white stones).  

thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## kim_mac

Florasun said:


> *kim_mac*, your set is absolutely gorgeous, and it suits you well. Funny what you said about feeling like you already own the cosmos. I have been waiting for my Hermes special order for so long, I feel like I already own a barenia birkin, LOL! You don't have to promise us that you aren't going to buy anymore VCA - we know better - and we're not the jewelry police!



thank you florasun!  i'm sooo glad you got your frivole earrings.  don't you just LOVE them?  they are so pretty and sparkly and perfect day to night.  oooh, barenia birkin - 30 or 35?  LOVE hermes!  unfortunately i had to give up hermes after getting more into jewelry.  i think DH wishes i was back to hermes though haha!  i really do need jewelry police to keep me in line now.  specifically vca jewelry police!  

thanks again!


----------



## darkangel07760

So, soon after I posted on here about that turquoise sweet butterfly, it sold! Dang. Well, I am going to hopefully make it into San Francisco soon and I will be sure to try on a few sweets.


----------



## peppers90

kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!



*kim_mac* Now, that is a stunning set Congrats on your sparklers and enjoy!  Thanks for the modeling pics!!


----------



## kim_mac

peppers90 said:


> *kim_mac* Now, that is a stunning set Congrats on your sparklers and enjoy!  Thanks for the modeling pics!!



thanks, peppers90!  your son is growing up so fast!  love his smile!  what a cutie!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> thanks, peppers90!  your son is growing up so fast!  love his smile!  what a cutie!


Congrats on your beautiful frivole set


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> *ohsohappy *- your have a great collection - you have a some VCA to wear for almost any occasion! Lucky you!


Congrats on your frivole earrings .Glad they were worth the wait


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow! Your collection is beautiful and you look lovely wearing it.
How fun it will feel to wear these gorgeous pieces...and what nice memories you will have of your girls trip to NYC.



I][/I]





kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Florasun

darkangel07760 said:


> So, soon after I posted on here about that turquoise sweet butterfly, it sold! Dang. Well, I am going to hopefully make it into San Francisco soon and I will be sure to try on a few sweets.



oh that's too bad! Another one will pop up - and when it does you will be ready for it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Florasun said:


> oh that's too bad! Another one will pop up - and when it does you will be ready for it!


 

Definitely!  That's the way I am going to look at it.  I love the positive support here, its great to be on this forum!


----------



## FashionLawyer

kim_mac said:


> hi fashionlawyer!  yes, we both had the same dilemma and can you believe i went with frivole also?  great minds do think alike!  i agree that the frivole is more feminine, 3D, and "affordable" but is it bad that i still want a cosmos pendant?
> 
> i must tell you that your modeling pictures of the frivole ring sent me over the edge!  your hands are so beautiful and wearing the frivole ring was too much!!!  also, i love your other pieces including cartier (we are orchid sisters but mine is rose gold with pink and white stones).
> 
> thanks again for the kind words!



Awwww... You are just the sweetest!!
Borrowing Kris Jenner's term... "Thanks doll!" LOL
About the lust for Cosmos still, it's totally understandable, babe!
One must satisfy one's craving so you will have a new goal to achieve hence work hard to get it! Isn't that a great motivation?
I have to say, although I positively adore Frivole earrings and ring to death, there is something about Cosmos necklace that can hypnotize me! Hehehe...
If the SA did not disappoint me due to their bad service, I would have had that baby now. But hey, things happen for a reason so in my case, the orchid Cartier is destined to be mine instead
Enjoy your GORGEOUS set... I am green with envy! Just loved seeing your pics!


----------



## beachy10

I've seen so many new alhambra pieces pop up on eBay lately. It's fun seeing stuff I don't own and have never seen at boutiques.


----------



## Lamchops

I am looking into getting an Alhambra necklace and I after reviewing the website, I thought I need some advice from all of you.

I like white gold and wanted to see if I should get the Magic or Vintage?
And with the 16 motif - how long is the actual necklace as I'm short and I don't want it down to my tummy!!!    But it would be great to wrap it twice.

Also do you know if Vintage comes in the pave diamond?  Just asking for now.

Thank you in advance for all your input!


----------



## darkangel07760

I was in San Francisco yesterday, and of course I made it a point to pop into the VCA boutique at NM.
I had some fun in there!  I asked to see a turquoise sweet butterfly, but she said she had none, and that VCA is putting a hold on turquoise for ahwile.  Sad day.  Hopefully when my birthday comes around in February they will have some more.
I tried on the sweet rose gold clover, and to my disappointment, I have discovered that rose gold doesn't suit me.  When we put the necklace on, it disappeared, sorta!  
I tried on a vintage white gold turquoise clover, and white gold definitely pops on me.  So did the turquoise!  So now I know; white gold, then yellow, but no rose gold for me... 
AND... I also applied and got the InCircle card... Now, I was a little confused, she said that since I just got the card, that I could use it that day and earn an extra amount of bonus points... I didn't buy anything yesterday, because I wasn't planning to.  But I thought that it was the first day that I USED the card, not the first day that I GET the card?  Please correct me if I am wrong here...
Also, I like that if I were to spend over $1000 on VCA or anything in the fine jewelry dept., that I get 6 months interest free when I use my InCircle card... AWESOME.
So.  My thing is, I may not be in SF when my birthday comes around... I might be in LA, or I might be in NJ.  Does anyone know if there is a NM in LA that has a VCA boutique?  Or is there a NM in NJ or NYC that has a VCA boutique?


----------



## eye candy

I know that the Neiman Marcus in Fashion Island at Newport Beach, CA has a VCA inside.  It may be worth the trip if you want to take a walk at the beach afterwards.    You could also check out the VCA boutique itself in South Coast Plaza which is another 10 minutes away just for fun.  They also have Chopard, Cartier, and Tiffanys .. oh and Harry Winston .. in South Coast.  (Not to mention, Hermes, Chanel, Dior, and Christian Louboutin boutiques too!  But instead of Neiman's, they have Saks Fifth in there.  )  It's my favorite mall.  I like it better than the other malls I've seen so far...and I've seen a lot.  

Newport is about 1.5 hour away from LA depending on traffic.


----------



## baileylab

I am super duper confused. i started a thread about the cartier ring & the vca magic bracelet but i've changed my mind several times.

i am choosing between 1 magic 6 motif bracelet or 2 5 motif in YG white MOP and onyx.

which do you think looks better? 

thank you ladies for all your patience!


----------



## dialv

I would get the 2 bracelets as the MOP and Onyx look amazing in yellow gold.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> I know that the Neiman Marcus in Fashion Island at Newport Beach, CA has a VCA inside.  It may be worth the trip if you want to take a walk at the beach afterwards.    You could also check out the VCA boutique itself in South Coast Plaza which is another 10 minutes away just for fun.  They also have Chopard, Cartier, and Tiffanys .. oh and Harry Winston .. in South Coast.  (Not to mention, Hermes, Chanel, Dior, and Christian Louboutin boutiques too!  But instead of Neiman's, they have Saks Fifth in there.  )  It's my favorite mall.  I like it better than the other malls I've seen so far...and I've seen a lot.
> 
> Newport is about 1.5 hour away from LA depending on traffic.


 
Oh my gosh, that sounds AWESOME.  I was thinking about going to LA for my birthday, maybe I will just go to Newport Beach!!!


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my gosh, that sounds AWESOME.  I was thinking about going to LA for my birthday, maybe I will just go to Newport Beach!!!



Newport is a lot more fun than LA!  Well LA has it's perks too.  But you should definitely check SCP out if your out in LA for vacation.   

http://traveler.southcoastplaza.com/visit-us

Disneyland is about 30 minutes away from SCP too (without traffic, avoid the 5-6pm rush hour) if you'd like to celebrate your b-day there.


----------



## darkangel07760

eye candy said:


> Newport is a lot more fun than LA!  Well LA has it's perks too.  But you should definitely check SCP out if your out in LA for vacation.
> 
> http://traveler.southcoastplaza.com/visit-us


 
Hmmm.  Looks nice!  Thanks for the link, I appreciate it!


----------



## preciousp

I think the NM at Topanga Mall in Canoga Park, CA also carries VCA.  This location is much closer than Newport Beach.


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> I would get the 2 bracelets as the MOP and Onyx look amazing in yellow gold.


 Agree. I have both. Get 2 bracelets!


----------



## preciousp

baileylab said:


> I am super duper confused. i started a thread about the cartier ring & the vca magic bracelet but i've changed my mind several times.
> 
> i am choosing between 1 magic 6 motif bracelet or 2 5 motif in YG white MOP and onyx.
> 
> which do you think looks better?
> 
> thank you ladies for all your patience!


 
I would definately get both the MOP & onyx, they look great together. I'm not a fan of the Magic bracelet.  I just got the onyx a couple of days before the increase & now I want the MOP as well.  Wish I had also gotten it before the increase.


----------



## baileylab

dialv said:


> I would get the 2 bracelets as the MOP and Onyx look amazing in yellow gold.





sjunky13 said:


> Agree. I have both. Get 2 bracelets!





preciousp said:


> I would definately get both the MOP & onyx, they look great together. I'm not a fan of the Magic bracelet.  I just got the onyx a couple of days before the increase & now I want the MOP as well.  Wish I had also gotten it before the increase.



thank you!! yay i'm more at peace now that all of you agreed on the two 5 motifs


----------



## darkangel07760

preciousp said:


> I think the NM at Topanga Mall in Canoga Park, CA also carries VCA.  This location is much closer than Newport Beach.



Thank you for the info! How about when I first got my incircle nm card? Is it bonus points the first day or upon first purchase? The VCA SA sorta confused me.


----------



## preciousp

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you for the info! How about when I first got my incircle nm card? Is it bonus points the first day or upon first purchase? The VCA SA sorta confused me.


 
You get 5,000 bonus points if you make a purchase the same day you open the card.


----------



## maychai76

Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks





Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly


----------



## dialv

I like the bigger size they look great on you!


----------



## maychai76

Thanks dialvI thought so too but I'm not sureDo you ladies think small ones are more casual?I wear lots of jeans


----------



## beachy10

I prefer the small. Those are the ones I have and they are great for everyday. They make a statement without being overpowering.
Also, if you ever want to get the pendant necklace the small earrings work great with it.


----------



## maychai76

Thanks beachy10I will be getting the matching 2 flowers frivole ring and will be wearing them together.You are right small ones work great with the pendant.Who knows I may get the pendant next timeI still can't decidePlease tell me what you ladies think?Thanks again


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous earring choice *mai*. I prefer the small on you. Beautiful but not overpowering as *beachy* said.


----------



## darkangel07760

preciousp said:


> You get 5,000 bonus points if you make a purchase the same day you open the card.



Seriously? Ugh. I could have bought something small and gotten 5000 points! I was totally confused and now I lost out on an easy 5000 points. Sad day.


----------



## Phish Lala

The bigger the better, I always say! I have the big ones and wear them everyday!


----------



## darkangel07760

maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly


 
There doesn't seem to be too much of a size difference... what is the price difference?


----------



## StephKou

maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly


close call  - bc the small ones werent on properly but the big ones are very nice and sit very nicely on you!


----------



## pond23

maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks
> 
> Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly



^ I prefer the larger ones, but I normally go for bigger statement pieces. The smaller one has a more understated, classic look.


----------



## Candice0985

Maychai: I like the smaller ones, but i'm not a "big" earring wearer I prefer mine smallish 

darkangel: are you able to call customer service and say the SA was confusing? perhaps they'll make an exception and you can still get your points when you buy?

I get my sweet RG clover bracelet tomorrow morning! 

Naples shipped it late on Monday around 6pm so it cleared customs late last night and not in time to be delivered today. I have to say they have great customer service. they called me a few times to let me know fedex picked up the package and when to expect it delivered.


----------



## maychai76

darkangel07760 said:


> There doesn't seem to be too much of a size difference... what is the price difference?



Thanks ladies for the precious opinion.The price difference is about SGD1K if I'm not wrong


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> Maychai: I like the smaller ones, but i'm not a "big" earring wearer I prefer mine smallish
> 
> darkangel: are you able to call customer service and say the SA was confusing? perhaps they'll make an exception and you can still get your points when you buy?
> 
> I get my sweet RG clover bracelet tomorrow morning!
> 
> Naples shipped it late on Monday around 6pm so it cleared customs late last night and not in time to be delivered today. I have to say they have great customer service. they called me a few times to let me know fedex picked up the package and when to expect it delivered.


 
I emailed Neiman Marcus customer service... I have been having an issue with my phone so I hope I get a reply soon!  
Though I might have to borrow someone else's phone to get an answer...
Oh and I can't wait to see modeling pics of your new bracelet!!!  I hope it arrives soon!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

maychai76 said:


> Thanks ladies for the precious opinion.The price difference is about SGD1K if I'm not wrong


 
Pardon my ignorance, but do you mean a difference of $1000?


----------



## maychai76

darkangel07760 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but do you mean a difference of $1000?



Yes the difference of the price is about Singapore dollars 1000.It's about USD788


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> I emailed Neiman Marcus customer service... I have been having an issue with my phone so I hope I get a reply soon!
> Though I might have to borrow someone else's phone to get an answer...
> Oh and I can't wait to see modeling pics of your new bracelet!!! I hope it arrives soon!!!


 it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted


not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!

i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's


 
Very cute!  I like it with the dbty's!


----------



## darkangel07760

maychai76 said:


> Yes the difference of the price is about Singapore dollars 1000.It's about USD788


 
Hmmm.  Too bad you couldn't do another pic of the smaller ones!  Because the larger ones look better between the two photographs....


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Very cute! I like it with the dbty's!


 thanks! it's the perfect bracelet for layering


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's


 
Very nice!  Love it!


----------



## maychai76

darkangel07760 said:


> Hmmm.  Too bad you couldn't do another pic of the smaller ones!  Because the larger ones look better between the two photographs....



I will try both sizes and post the action pictures again


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> Very nice! Love it!


 thanks! I put my love bracelet on my right hand because I didn't want it to "eat" the sweet.

oh and I got a call from my client, I get my ring back today my right ring finger feels so naked without it!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! I put my love bracelet on my right hand because I didn't want it to "eat" the sweet.
> 
> oh and I got a call from my client, I get my ring back today my right ring finger feels so naked without it!!


 
LOL....rightfully so... I can't wait to see it in person again soon!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's



Love the trio. It was like they were meant to be together,


----------



## marialc121

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's



Looks beautiful!    I love the combination and looks great together!


----------



## sin vergüenza

maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly


 
I like the bigger ones on you. (I have the bigger ones myself!) Love them small, too, but the bigger ones really make a statement without being OTT. However, I never wear them with a necklace which I feel can be a bit much and detracts from the beauty of the earrings. JMHO!


----------



## Kiernan

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's



Beautiful! Such a great combination. The rose gold looks perfect on you.


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Love the trio. It was like they were meant to be together,


thanks ALLinTHEbag


marialc121 said:


> Looks beautiful!    I love the combination and looks great together!


thanks Marialc, ever since I saw your RG sweet earrings I loved the RG sweet line, the bracelet works really well with the dbty's its the perfect size!



Kiernan said:


> Beautiful! Such a great combination. The rose gold looks perfect on you.


thanks Kiernan


----------



## 8mc8

OMG So gorgeous!!!   This is truly what VCA is all about!



kim_mac said:


> my double frivole pave ring is here!!!  some of you probably know how i thought long and hard about my UHG evening set.  for 3 years i thought i was going to go with the cosmos set (medium pendant and medium earclips) but i was always hesitant and unsure about the size being right for me.  then, i saw several women modeling their double frivole pave ring on this forum and fell in love.  that made me start thinking about whether to change gears all together and look at the frivole set.  off i went to NY on a girls' trip and tried on the complete frivole set (none of the other boutiques i visited ever had all three at the same time - necklace, earclips, and ring).  i fell in love and knew 100% that this was the set for me.  imagine spending 3 years thinking about getting one set and then literally in 3 days changing your mind and buying another set.  i guess you know when you know.
> 
> i'm so happy with my decision and wanted to thank everyone here for sharing their story and jewelry.  now the only other piece i want is the SMALL cosmos pendant to wear everyday since the frivole station necklace won't be coming out too often.  and honestly, i visited and tried on the cosmos so many times, i almost feel like it's already mine haha!  cross my heart - this will be my last and final vca piece (famous last words).
> 
> enjoy the eye candy and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## 8mc8

Amazing haul!  I love how you got some everyday pieces, as well as special pieces!  Great rounded collection! 



ohsohappy said:


> Finally major part of my order was delivered.   Still I love to have Frivole earrings, I am very happy with my Lotus earrings.  Also I think I could mix and match my necklaces.
> I like to share my picture with you.


----------



## StephKou

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's


very very sweet! i love when people post pics...


----------



## Candice0985

StephKou said:


> very very sweet! i love when people post pics...


 thanks Stephkou! I usually do post pics when it's something I have mentioned on TPF, they may not be the best quality pictures but it's a visual representation of what I bought

one more


----------



## dialv

Love your sweet bracelet Candice0985, I love the bracelets together.


----------



## Candice0985

thanks dialv


----------



## lubird217

Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's



oh wow! love it!!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Stephkou! I usually do post pics when it's something I have mentioned on TPF, they may not be the best quality pictures but it's a visual representation of what I bought
> 
> one more
> View attachment 1513177


 
Candace doll. What size is your wrist? I do not think the sweet would ever fit me. it looks great with your other dainty bracelets. 

I don't understand how you wear the 20 love, yet fit into the sweet?!!  LOL


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Candace doll. What size is your wrist? I do not think the sweet would ever fit me. it looks great with your other dainty bracelets.
> 
> I don't understand how you wear the 20 love, yet fit into the sweet?!! LOL


 haha Hi Sjunky! I wear the 20 love, but i was sized for an 18 or 19. my wrist is 6.5 inches so its not small by any means but the sweet fits on the last loop. the first loop I think is meant for wrists that are 5.5 inches or under. I measured my sweet bracelet because it's tighter then my dbty's which are 7 inches. 

the sweet bracelet is 6.80 inches long so it fits my natural wrist okay but doesn't fall up my arm like my platinum dbty does. i'm contemplating having another half inch added to it to make it longer like the rest of my dbty's but I kind of like it because the clover doesn't fall to the bottom of my wrist!

what is the measurement of your wrist?


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> oh wow! love it!!


HI Lubird! nice to "see" you again. how have you been?


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> haha Hi Sjunky! I wear the 20 love, but i was sized for an 18 or 19. my wrist is 6.5 inches so its not small by any means but the sweet fits on the last loop. the first loop I think is meant for wrists that are 5.5 inches or under. I measured my sweet bracelet because it's tighter then my dbty's which are 7 inches.
> 
> the sweet bracelet is 6.80 inches long so it fits my natural wrist okay but doesn't fall up my arm like my platinum dbty does. i'm contemplating having another half inch added to it to make it longer like the rest of my dbty's but I kind of like it because the clover doesn't fall to the bottom of my wrist!
> 
> what is the measurement of your wrist?


  I need 8 inches. Well in bracelets . LOL.
My VCA's were lenthened to 8 inches. Will they lenthen a sweet and a DBTY at Tiffany's to 8? I do not like them tight at all. But dangly.
I want a dainty bracelet and think I will do the Tiffany one first . Only if they will lenthen it to 8. Will they? )


----------



## beachy10

I am getting my white MOP sweet butterfly pendant tomorrow. Thankfully I still get it at the old price $1250. New price is $1450 yikes! Will post pics when I get it. I hope it looks good layered with my turq motif pendant.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> I need 8 inches. Well in bracelets . LOL.
> My VCA's were lenthened to 8 inches. Will they lenthen a sweet and a DBTY at Tiffany's to 8? I do not like them tight at all. But dangly.
> I want a dainty bracelet and think I will do the Tiffany one first . Only if they will lenthen it to 8. Will they? )


I can guarantee it because I accidentally lengthened my platinum dbty to 8 inches and then put it on and it feel off my hand!! so back it went to be shortened again I think I was feeling bloated or having a puffy day and over estimated how dangly I wanted my bracelet!

I don't know about VCA, something tells me if I was to send my sweet to VCA it would take 2 months to approve the order and another 4 to do the job


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> I can guarantee it because I accidentally lengthened my platinum dbty to 8 inches and then put it on and it feel off my hand!! so back it went to be shortened again I think I was feeling bloated or having a puffy day and over estimated how dangly I wanted my bracelet!
> 
> I don't know about VCA, something tells me if I was to send my sweet to VCA it would take 2 months to approve the order and another 4 to do the job


 LOL. Yeah! I called tiffany's and they have one of those bracelets in stock. I also called about the pendant . 

I don't want to clog up the VCA thread. I would love a baby sweet. I usually like chunky jewelry.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> Maychai: I like the smaller ones, but i'm not a "big" earring wearer I prefer mine smallish
> 
> darkangel: are you able to call customer service and say the SA was confusing? perhaps they'll make an exception and you can still get your points when you buy?
> 
> I get my sweet RG clover bracelet tomorrow morning!
> 
> Naples shipped it late on Monday around 6pm so it cleared customs late last night and not in time to be delivered today. I have to say they have great customer service. they called me a few times to let me know fedex picked up the package and when to expect it delivered.


 
I have good news!!!  They said they would make an exception for me, and so I immediately bought this candle I was eyeing over the phone and so I should be getting my 5000 points!!!  AND, if I make another purchase before the 1st of November, I get ANOTHER 5000 points!  So that means a $100 gift card for buying some small items!!!!  I am going to hold onto that gift card and put it towards my birthday VCA piece!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> haha Hi Sjunky! I wear the 20 love, but i was sized for an 18 or 19. my wrist is 6.5 inches so its not small by any means but the sweet fits on the last loop. the first loop I think is meant for wrists that are 5.5 inches or under. I measured my sweet bracelet because it's tighter then my dbty's which are 7 inches.
> 
> the sweet bracelet is 6.80 inches long so it fits my natural wrist okay but doesn't fall up my arm like my platinum dbty does. i'm contemplating having another half inch added to it to make it longer like the rest of my dbty's but I kind of like it because the clover doesn't fall to the bottom of my wrist!
> 
> what is the measurement of your wrist?


 
Hmmm!  I am 6.5 on my left wrist, that is good to know about the sizing for the sweet bracelets!!!  Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I am getting my white MOP sweet butterfly pendant tomorrow. Thankfully I still get it at the old price $1250. New price is $1450 yikes! Will post pics when I get it. I hope it looks good layered with my turq motif pendant.


 
When I went to NM this past Sunday, the SA showed me a mop sweet butterfly necklace that was on hold for someone.  Was that you?


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> I have good news!!!  They said they would make an exception for me, and so I immediately bought this candle I was eyeing over the phone and so I should be getting my 5000 points!!!  AND, if I make another purchase before the 1st of November, I get ANOTHER 5000 points!  So that means a $100 gift card for buying some small items!!!!  I am going to hold onto that gift card and put it towards my birthday VCA piece!!!


Nice!! I love a good gift card...it opens up many shiny possibilities what are you thinking of buying for your birthday!?


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> Nice!! I love a good gift card...it opens up many shiny possibilities what are you thinking of buying for your birthday!?


 
(rubs hands together)
I REALLY want the turquoise butterfly sweet necklace!!!  
The SA told me that there was a "hold" on turquoise for awhile though... 
I REALLY hope that turquoise will be back on track by my birthday ( february) or that a NM somewhere will be able to find me one!!!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Hmmm!  I am 6.5 on my left wrist, that is good to know about the sizing for the sweet bracelets!!!  Thanks for sharing the info.


no problem I was told it was supposed to be 7 inches total but I guess VCA pieces can vary


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> (rubs hands together)
> I REALLY want the turquoise butterfly sweet necklace!!!
> The SA told me that there was a "hold" on turquoise for awhile though...
> I REALLY hope that turquoise will be back on track by my birthday ( february) or that a NM somewhere will be able to find me one!!!


fingers crossed!


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> fingers crossed!


 
me tooooooo!


----------



## lubird217

Candice0985 said:


> HI Lubird! nice to "see" you again. how have you been?



I've been staying away from temptation  It's hard! I made an impulsive DBTY purchase that I'm sort of doubting because I really just want to use that $ towards more VCA (extending my 10 motif MOP or that Miroir d'Eau but then I see your sweet and can get so easily distracted). I'm not fully on board or caught up with tpf- is your sweet YG or Rose gold? I can't really tell. It's super nice. Does the chain have the same heft as their other chains?


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> I've been staying away from temptation  It's hard! I made an impulsive DBTY purchase that I'm sort of doubting because I really just want to use that $ towards more VCA (extending my 10 motif MOP or that Miroir d'Eau but then I see your sweet and can get so easily distracted). I'm not fully on board or caught up with tpf- is your sweet YG or Rose gold? I can't really tell. It's super nice. Does the chain have the same heft as their other chains?


I know what you mean it's hard to resist! I'm staying away from Lanasyogamama's cartier XL trinity thread. it's so nice but I know that i'll never wear it but still seeing it makes me want one you know!?

It's best to stay focused and purchase what you truly want because you'll regret not being able to have the Miroir D'Eau sooner

i'm not sure if the chain is the same thickness as other pieces because only other VCA I have owned was the WG turquoise sweet bracelet...and i returned it because I wasn't happy with the quality of the motif. it seems to be as thick as that, but the RG chain itself seems shinier?


----------



## StephKou

Candice0985 said:


> no problem I was told it was supposed to be 7 inches total but I guess VCA pieces can vary


they do vary - when i chose mybracelet i asked to compare several bracelets of the same style and there is always one that is almost a centimeter longer than the rest....and then the SA says it is bc it is handmade. not that i mind but good to know


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> When I went to NM this past Sunday, the SA showed me a mop sweet butterfly necklace that was on hold for someone. Was that you?


 
No, I ordered my sweet necklace from Betteridge back in Sept. I prefer them since there's no salestax.


----------



## Lanier

I really want a sweet bracelet to layer with my Love bracelet.


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> (rubs hands together)
> I REALLY want the turquoise butterfly sweet necklace!!!
> The SA told me that there was a "hold" on turquoise for awhile though...
> I REALLY hope that turquoise will be back on track by my birthday ( february) or that a NM somewhere will be able to find me one!!!


 
Coincidentally I was in a tizzy about the Turquoise shortage so I called the Boca store to see what they have in stock and luckily everything on my wishlist is currently available-wheww! I definitely need to get at least a piece or two before it's all sold out because it will be GONE for at least a year according to my sales associate! & I bet the price will increase by then too! What are your thoughts ladies, are you guys scurrying to get your hands on Turquoise or waiting the freeze out?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

/\ I have a few turquoise pieces that were ordered before the last increase. The bracelet is in. Waiting on the rest...


----------



## dialv

My necklace came in and my bracelet should be in around Christmas as I ordered it in early September. I almost cancelled my necklace but when it came in I was so glad I didn't because I love the necklace so much.


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Coincidentally I was in a tizzy about the Turquoise shortage so I called the Boca store to see what they have in stock and luckily everything on my wishlist is currently available-wheww! I definitely need to get at least a piece or two before it's all sold out because it will be GONE for at least a year according to my sales associate! & I bet the price will increase by then too! What are your thoughts ladies, are you guys scurrying to get your hands on Turquoise or waiting the freeze out?


 
Gah!  I guess I should call and find out....


----------



## Florasun

I actually like the smaller, but do you have them fastened correctly?


maychai76 said:


> Hi ladies,I fell in love with the yellow gold frivole earrings.Could you please help me to decide which to get?Small or Large?These will be my first VCA piece.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies,I didn't put on the small ones properly


----------



## Florasun

Love this! oh no - now I want a dbty! I'm going to go hide again, LOL!


Candice0985 said:


> it's here! I love the RG it so rosy and glowy! exactly what I wanted
> View attachment 1512638
> 
> not the greatest picture, the lighting is off because i'm at the office. i'll try to get better pictures when I get home!
> 
> i'm wearing it with two tiffany dbty's


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> I really want a sweet bracelet to layer with my Love bracelet.


 
Me too!


----------



## maychai76

Florasun said:


> I actually like the smaller, but do you have them fastened correctly?



I decided to get the smaller ones.I did try the other WG frivole earrings.The size is the same with the YG ones right?What do you ladies think?Thanks Florasun for the opinion.I will post the action pictures once I get them


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> Love this! oh no - now I want a dbty! I'm going to go hide again, LOL!


 it's definitely the best piece of jewellery I have ever bought! I wear my dbty 24/7 and it's light and comfortable I have a feeling my sweet will be in the category soon too!


----------



## Florasun

Are you going to get the pave diamond frivole or the gold with the diamond in the center? I wish I could afford both! Welcome to the frivole club!



maychai76 said:


> I decided to get the smaller ones.I did try the other WG frivole earrings.The size is the same with the YG ones right?What do you ladies think?Thanks Florasun for the opinion.I will post the action pictures once I get them


----------



## maychai76

I'm getting the YG frivole earrings and the matching ring.I couldn't decide the size in the beginning.I have just ordered the small earrings and the ring.I will post the action pictures once I get them.Thanks Florasun


----------



## tbbbjb

Does anyone have any experience with "frozen" items?  How long do they stay "frozen?"  I am interested in the Socrate 3 motif YELLOW gold earrings.  They are readily available in the the white gold, but all yellow Socrate is listed as frozen.  UGH, just when I finally decided to take the plunge.  Any help or information would be *really* appreciated!!


----------



## thimp

Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!



Oh, they look perfect on you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> Oh, they look perfect on you!!!  Congrats!


Thank you, Bethc! You are always so kind.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!




honestly i feel they "match" without being matchy matchy.  the petals of the frivole and cosmos are quite similar.  its almost like they flattened the petals of the frivole to make the cosmos--i think it is sheer perfection!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> honestly i feel they "match" without being matchy matchy.  the petals of the frivole and cosmos are quite similar.  its almost like they flattened the petals of the frivole to make the cosmos--i think it is sheer perfection!



Thank you, Hermesaholic! I was thinking the very same thing when I examined the petals on the Frivole and the Cosmos--the shape is exactly the same, except the Frivole is curved outward, while the Cosmos is flatten.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you, Hermesaholic! I was thinking the very same thing when I examined the petals on the Frivole and the Cosmos--the shape is exactly the same, except the Frivole is curved outward, while the Cosmos is flatten.




they look lovely together-


----------



## Accessorize*me

*kim_mac*, you set looks FABULOUS on you!! CONGRATULATIONS..!! Just stunning!

*Thimp*, your VCA collection is TDF! Beautiful additions!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> they look lovely together-



Thank you, Hermesaholic !


----------



## thimp

Accessorize*me said:


> *kim_mac*, you set looks FABULOUS on you!! CONGRATULATIONS..!! Just stunning!
> 
> *Thimp*, your VCA collection is TDF! Beautiful additions!



Thank you, Acc*me! High praise from such a stylish lady as yourself. And you were right regarding the Frivole!


----------



## Phish Lala

tbbbjb said:


> Does anyone have any experience with "frozen" items? How long do they stay "frozen?" I am interested in the Socrate 3 motif YELLOW gold earrings. They are readily available in the the white gold, but all yellow Socrate is listed as frozen. UGH, just when I finally decided to take the plunge. Any help or information would be *really* appreciated!!


 

I just sent you a pm about them.


----------



## sin vergüenza

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!


 
Such a gorgeous action shot! I love the way you angled it.

I concur that your two pieces just look perfect together. Beautiful.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I'm in the market for a new piece and some people have mentioned that the sales tax is better in some places than others. There is a VCA in NJ, for example, where I could have the item shipped from. Is this realistic, or should I bite the bullet and just buy it in the NYC store?


----------



## thimp

sin vergüenza;20243571 said:
			
		

> Such a gorgeous action shot! I love the way you angled it.
> 
> I concur that your two pieces just look perfect together. Beautiful.



Thank you, dear sin vergüenza! I am now debating on a ring to complete this look--small Cosmos or double Frivole...


----------



## mimika

thimp said:
			
		

> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!



Wow lovely !!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!



Thimp, they look beautiful on you and they go well together. Congrats!!!


----------



## eye candy

this has been buggin' me today.  So I looked in ebay and searched for Socrate.  Low behold, I find this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...69562?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item5890514e1a

Anywho, it's listed as $8,000.  Retail is now $13,000.  Great deal, right?  $5,000 cost savings.  But look at the price it was purchased.  Only $6800 back in April 2004.  Haha.. this is better than buying a car!  A car depreciates in value when used, but this one is worn...enjoyed for 7 years..and the person wants $1,000 more than what she purchased it for.  Money well spent.   I guess someone will buy it.


VCA price increases are c-r-a-z-y.  

I should have bought all VCA.  Forget Tiffany's and Chopard and other brands.  lol


----------



## darkangel07760

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I'm in the market for a new piece and some people have mentioned that the sales tax is better in some places than others. There is a VCA in NJ, for example, where I could have the item shipped from. Is this realistic, or should I bite the bullet and just buy it in the NYC store?


 
I think they will charge you the NYC tax, since you live there... 
Just make a fun trip to NJ!  Is it in the Short Hills Mall?


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> I just sent you a pm about them.


 
Phish, is this the same "freeze" that is put on the turquoise?  I would love to know.


----------



## tbbbjb

The freeze on Turquoise is because they are not mining it right now.   But, with the Socrate they are still producing it in White gold, it is just the Yellow gold that is frozen.  That is why I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with things on the frozen list.


----------



## thimp

mimika said:


> Wow lovely !!


Thank you, mimika!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Thimp, they look beautiful on you and they go well together. Congrats!!!


Thank you, ALLinTHEbag! I'm so glad they are wearable together. At these prices, I like my pieces to be as versatile as possible.


----------



## mp4

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!


 
Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!!!  I think they make a nice pairing.


----------



## thimp

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!!!  I think they make a nice pairing.



Thank you, mp4. I'm so glad they are wearable together.


----------



## StephKou

tbbbjb said:


> The freeze on Turquoise is because they are not mining it right now.   But, with the Socrate they are still producing it in White gold, it is just the Yellow gold that is frozen.  That is why I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with things on the frozen list.


i am not sure what the SA's are trying to do but there seems to be talk in the USA that there is a freeze - there is no such talk about freezing turqouise.  if anything it is lapis that they are resting so to speak but there is still plenty of turqouise and no word or even whisper of such a turquoise freeze her


----------



## maychai76

I was told the YG frivole ring was Euro3400 in Paris.My gf just got the ring for me and it's Euro4100.Anyone knows that has the price just increased?Thanks.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Just received my replacement small Cosmos pendant, and I am very happy with it. Although they do not really go together, I thought it would be fun to pair the Frivole earrings with the small Cosmos pendant--since we are on the Frivole topic.  Thank you for letting me share!



Looks stunning on you!    They look really good worn together and it doesn't look matchy matchy.


----------



## Candice0985

anyone want to see a reveal?


----------



## lubird217

Yes!! Bring it on Candice!


----------



## eye candy




----------



## Candice0985

what did I choose??....


----------



## Candice0985

any guesses!?!?


----------



## lubird217

That's a bracelet box!!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> That's a bracelet box!!


You know how I love a good bracelet!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 UH OH it's empty! guess who couldn't wait to put it on!? LOL


----------



## Candice0985

ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet 





thanks for looking


----------



## eye candy

Beautiful!!  I hope you get the onyx soon to pair them together.  But those alone are beautiful.


----------



## marialc121

Very beautiful!  Love the two bracelets together!


----------



## lubird217

Ahh! Love it!! Want all of it!


----------



## lubird217

I'm so psycho - I counted that there are 9 links between motifs just like my bracelet. For awhile I've been thinking they're cheapening up but maybe that's the difference between bracelets and necklaces.


----------



## Candice0985

eye candy said:


> Beautiful!!  I hope you get the onyx soon to pair them together.  But those alone are beautiful.


Thanks eye candy I really liked the onyx, but the YG was the one that was singing to me, it was glowing when I wore it!
hopefully down the road I will have the onyx to layer!



marialc121 said:


> Very beautiful!  Love the two bracelets together!


thanks Marial!I adore your lovely jewellery collection

I also received this...


----------



## eye candy

^Ooooh.  Temptation.  Brace your wallet Candice!  

I love VCA's customer service.  I visited last week and the SA gave me sparkling wine and French chocolates and brought out all the pretty rings for me to try on.  I was tempted to get the lotus ring after seeing it on Thimp.  *sigh*  Maybe one day.


----------



## Necromancer

*Candice*, I love it.


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> 
> thanks for looking


GORGEOUS!!!  congratulations!  I think you'll love wearing this forever.


----------



## sjunky13

Candace! I love it! It is very you. I am glad you got this. It looks great with your other bracelet. I would love to see it paired with yur DBTY's!


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  congratulations!  I think you'll love wearing this forever.


thanks Frick I looove this so much! as soon as I compared the MOP, Onyx and YG I knew this was the one!!
my SA told me whatever I didn't choose was being sent to 2 other customers who requested one of the 3:giggles:


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Candace! I love it! It is very you. I am glad you got this. It looks great with your other bracelet. I would love to see it paired with yur DBTY's!


Hi sjunky! thanks so much! it looks really nice with the platinum dbty I havn't tried it with the RG yet


----------



## elleestbelle

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



Congrats! I am drooling over your bracelets! They look fantastic together!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I just wanted to report what a lovely experience I had at the VCA boutique in Bergdorf's.  The young woman who helped me couldn't have been nicer.  But, the icing on the cake was that they had a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I was over the moon!  I was starting to think I might never find a perfect match.  She told me turq. was getting more and more scarce.  She also gave me travel pouches for every single piece of VCA I own!  She just couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to report what a lovely experience I had at the VCA boutique in Bergdorf's.  The young woman who helped me couldn't have been nicer.  But, the icing on the cake was that they had a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I was over the moon!  I was starting to think I might never find a perfect match.  She told me turq. was getting more and more scarce.  She also gave me travel pouches for every single piece of VCA I own!  She just couldn't have been nicer.


 

 Congrats! I am craving thise peices so bad! 
HOW much is the turq 5 motif now?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats! I am craving thise peices so bad!
> HOW much is the turq 5 motif now?



I don't have the paperwork right in front of me, but I want to say maybe $5,100.  I'll double check in the morning.  Honestly, the prices have all gotten a little obscene.


----------



## dialv

So excited for your turq bracelet Cavalier Girl, I didn't realize they were so hard to match up I hope my bracelet matches my turq pendant. Modeling pic please!
Candice love your bracelet!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


 
WOW
Congrats!!!  Your VCA bracelets are so beautiful!!! Do you wear them with your DBTY bracelets???

I am thinking of purchasing a vintage Alhambra necklace...


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> WOW
> Congrats!!!  Your VCA bracelets are so beautiful!!! Do you wear them with your DBTY bracelets???
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing a vintage Alhambra necklace...


thanks einseine I bought the YG 5 motif yesterday so I havn't had much chance to experiment but yes I had it on with my platinum 3 diamond dbty (as well as RG sweet) and it looked very nice together! what necklace were you considering!?

cavalier girl- congrats on your new turquoise bracelet! and finding a perfect match to your necklace  I cannot wait to  see pics!

thanks dialv!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> I'm so psycho - I counted that there are 9 links between motifs just like my bracelet. For awhile I've been thinking they're cheapening up but maybe that's the difference between bracelets and necklaces.


haha no not psycho I do the same I'm not sure if they are cheapening because this is my first piece, I don't have any older pieces to judge off of! the links on my bracelet are very substantial. not cheap looking at all IMO


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> thanks einseine I bought the YG 5 motif yesterday so I havn't had much chance to experiment but yes I had it on with my platinum 3 diamond dbty (as well as RG sweet) and it looked very nice together! what necklace were you considering!?
> 
> cavalier girl- congrats on your new turquoise bracelet! and finding a perfect match to your necklace  I cannot wait to  see pics!
> 
> thanks dialv!


 
Candice!
If you have time, please post the pics of your experiments! 

I will buy an Alhambra vintage necklace, 20 motifs Onyx in YG.  I thought I would go for the MOP one, but my dh prefers the black one...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't have the paperwork right in front of me, but I want to say maybe $5,100.  I'll double check in the morning.  Honestly, the prices have all gotten a little obscene.



Just checked the receipt......it was $5,150.  Dang, does that mean the 20 motifs are now $20,600?  Yikes!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Candice!
> If you have time, please post the pics of your experiments!
> 
> I will buy an Alhambra vintage necklace, 20 motifs Onyx in YG.  I thought I would go for the MOP one, but my dh prefers the black one...


the onyx is gorgeous! i'm hoping one day to have this as well I tried on the YG mop bracelet yesterday and it didn't do much for me.

btw are the MOP motifs smaller then the all YG? my YG clovers looked larger then the MOP???


----------



## joycieh

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to report what a lovely experience I had at the VCA boutique in Bergdorf's.  The young woman who helped me couldn't have been nicer.  But, the icing on the cake was that they had a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I was over the moon!  I was starting to think I might never find a perfect match.  She told me turq. was getting more and more scarce.  She also gave me travel pouches for every single piece of VCA I own!  She just couldn't have been nicer.



Was it Briony?  Long blond hair?  She helped me buy something once and was SO nice unlike some of the other girls who work there.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


BEAUTIFUL!!!  Congrats!!  I love layering my bracelets! They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

joycieh said:


> Was it Briony?  Long blond hair?  She helped me buy something once and was SO nice unlike some of the other girls who work there.


She is super sweet! She helped my hubby pick out a pair of earclips for me a few years ago. As it turns out, she went to Hotchkiss too. Small world. She was half his age though. LOL


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just checked the receipt......it was $5,150.  Dang, does that mean the 20 motifs are now $20,600?  Yikes!


I think so! Wow!!!  That is just crazy when you think of what it was a year ago.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

joycieh said:


> Was it Briony?  Long blond hair?  She helped me buy something once and was SO nice unlike some of the other girls who work there.



Yes, it was!  Such a lovely young woman.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think so! Wow!!!  That is just crazy when you think of what it was a year ago.



Honestly, it's ridiculous.  I bought my turq. 20 motif last March, and it was $14,400.  That's an increase of over 6k in six months.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Honestly, it's ridiculous.  I bought my turq. 20 motif last March, and it was $14,400.  That's an increase of over 6k in six months.


Wow!! That is crazy!!


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Honestly, it's ridiculous. I bought my turq. 20 motif last March, and it was $14,400. That's an increase of over 6k in six months.


 
The price of gold hasn't gone up that much to justify $6K for the amount of gold in a 20 motif.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just checked the receipt......it was $5,150.  Dang, does that mean the 20 motifs are now $20,600?  Yikes!


 Ok. I wanted this very badly. But I see myself spending this anytime soon!
I hope you love it. It is soo gorgeous!


Also Diane is a very nice SA at the 57th st. store. 
They are all pretty friendly in there.


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> The freeze on Turquoise is because they are not mining it right now.   But, with the Socrate they are still producing it in White gold, it is just the Yellow gold that is frozen.  That is why I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with things on the frozen list.


 
Good to know, thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


 
I love how you have paired them together!  beautiful!


----------



## darkangel07760

Gah!  So I am supposed to wait until my birthday in February, but I need to wait until April!  I am still paying off my SO's Love bracelet (I used the Cartier red card, so 1 year interest free, woooo!), and I wouldn't feel right buying a second VCA piece if I am still paying off his piece!  
I am ok with waiting.  I much rather pay off my debts first.  My tax return will definitely come in handy, lol!  
I really hope that there will be some turquoise to choose from when it comes time for me to get my next piece... I love my MOP, but I want a more durable stone, and I don't know how I feel about the onyx... 
Well, it gives me more time to think about what I want!


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> Gah!  So I am supposed to wait until my birthday in February, but I need to wait until April!  I am still paying off my SO's Love bracelet (I used the Cartier red card, so 1 year interest free, woooo!), and I wouldn't feel right buying a second VCA piece if I am still paying off his piece!
> I am ok with waiting.  I much rather pay off my debts first.  My tax return will definitely come in handy, lol!
> I really hope that there will be some turquoise to choose from when it comes time for me to get my next piece... I love my MOP, but I want a more durable stone, and I don't know how I feel about the onyx...
> Well, it gives me more time to think about what I want!


 I am just upset I didnt buy when it was about 50% less. At these prices, I don't see the value anymore.
BTW I have and love Onyx! I really want the turq. But at 5100. I cant do it! knowing it was about 3k less than a year ago.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I am just upset I didnt buy when it was about 50% less. At these prices, I don't see the value anymore.
> BTW I have and love Onyx! I really want the turq. But at 5100. I cant do it! knowing it was about 3k less than a year ago.


 
I totally know what you mean.  I am not a rich girl by any means, so when I buy a piece like this, I have to really know what I want.
I don't know.  I think... that I might just stick to my one piece.  The increases have gotten too high for me.  I will look around on Ebay, but that may be it.  I really wanted the butterfly sweet in turquoise, so i guess whenever they unfreeze the turquoise...


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> I totally know what you mean.  I am not a rich girl by any means, so when I buy a piece like this, I have to really know what I want.
> I don't know.  I think... that I might just stick to my one piece.  The increases have gotten too high for me.  I will look around on Ebay, but that may be it.  I really wanted the butterfly sweet in turquoise, so i guess whenever they unfreeze the turquoise...


 Even on ebay the prices are insane. LOL.
I may never get another VCA peice again. I do have my wishlist still.
I am kicking myself for not getting the pendant and the 2 Byzantine peices. My sa said I would not like them , as they are thin. I should of went with my gut!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> the onyx is gorgeous! i'm hoping one day to have this as well I tried on the YG mop bracelet yesterday and it didn't do much for me.
> 
> btw are the MOP motifs smaller then the all YG? my YG clovers looked larger then the MOP???


 
I am totally newbie here(just found out what are vintage, new, lucky, sweet, etc. etc..), but the size your MOP looking the same to me, 1.4x1.4 cm.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I am totally newbie here(just found out what are vintage, new, lucky, sweet, etc. etc..), but the size your MOP looking the same to me, 1.4x1.4 cm.


i'm a newbie too I wasn't sure it was just when I tried the MOP and YG on next to each other the YG looked larger. maybe it just had more presence....?


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> I totally know what you mean.  I am not a rich girl by any means, so when I buy a piece like this, I have to really know what I want.
> I don't know.  I think... that I might just stick to my one piece.  The increases have gotten too high for me.  I will look around on Ebay, but that may be it.  I really wanted the butterfly sweet in turquoise, so i guess whenever they unfreeze the turquoise...



That sweet butterfly did look good with the white gold love.  The price increases are crazy.  I was just looking at ebay this morning.  There was this nice looking VCA eternity band with marquise stones (looks like leaves).  Then 5 minutes later, it was gone.  I don't know if it just ended or someone bought it.  It was too small though.  Size 3.5!  Someone has tiny fingers.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Even on ebay the prices are insane. LOL.
> I may never get another VCA peice again. I do have my wishlist still.
> I am kicking myself for not getting the pendant and the 2 Byzantine peices. My sa said I would not like them , as they are thin. I should of went with my gut!


 
Yep!  Ebay is nuts too.  We will see what happens in April after I pay off my SO's love bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am thinking about doing a nation wide call at all the VCA's and VCA's inside NM to see if anyone has the turquoise sweet butterfly necklace.  
Before I start calling, does anyone know of any shops in particular that have it in stock?
Or can I just call the number on the website and they can search for me?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> I am thinking about doing a nation wide call at all the VCA's and VCA's inside NM to see if anyone has the turquoise sweet butterfly necklace.
> Before I start calling, does anyone know of any shops in particular that have it in stock?
> Or can I just call the number on the website and they can search for me?
> Thanks everyone!



I believe you can call your nearest VCA boutique or your SA and ask him/her to bring one in for you if they don't have one in stock.    As for the website number, I've called them a few times, but never asked about inventory.  They always wanted to refer me to a boutique.    Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> I am thinking about doing a nation wide call at all the VCA's and VCA's inside NM to see if anyone has the turquoise sweet butterfly necklace.
> Before I start calling, does anyone know of any shops in particular that have it in stock?
> Or can I just call the number on the website and they can search for me?
> Thanks everyone!



I'm sure these two can help you regardless of your location.  These two are SO NICE whenever I visit the OC!!   And they are so responsive in emails.  

karmen.lateef@vancleef.com - VCA boutique at South Coast Plaza
dmcneary@gmail.com "David" - VCA booth in Nieman Marcus at Fashion Island in Newport, CA

Good luck darkangel!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking


Gorgeous, Dearheart...congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lubird217

Does anyone have a SA they like to work with at the Tysons Corner Neiman Marcus? You can post here if you're comfortable or PM me. While I love my NY SA she's a stickler about taxes and I'll save any % I can these days.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> I believe you can call your nearest VCA boutique or your SA and ask him/her to bring one in for you if they don't have one in stock.    As for the website number, I've called them a few times, but never asked about inventory.  They always wanted to refer me to a boutique.    Hope that helps and good luck!



Thank you! I will call the VCA in L.A.  I think that's the closest boutique to me. I will also call the VCA boutique in Palm Beach too; that is where I bought my first VCA.  I am quite torn, since I want to get it yet beat the price increase. 
Does anyone know how much the sweets are now? I didn't see an update in the VCA price list.


----------



## Kiernan

Candice0985 said:


> ok enough teasing! let me introduce my YG 5 motif bracelet
> View attachment 1516818
> 
> View attachment 1516819
> 
> 
> thanks for looking



I have the same one and I love it! It looks beautiful with the sweet. Enjoy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

YES!! This is correct.
I purchased my turq 20 motif last May for 14K something.
Now, it's over 20K. 6K increase.
My banker told me that my VCA is appreciating at a faster rate than my portfolio.



Cavalier Girl said:


> Just checked the receipt......it was $5,150. Dang, does that mean the 20 motifs are now $20,600? Yikes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You should try on the onyx. 
Initially, I was only interested in the MOP and the turquoise...then added the TE and the YG.  Recently I purchased two 10 motifs in the onyx.  It is VERY striking...it has a dramatic, couture vibe.
Since you have beautiful fair skin and dark hair, I think it will look gorgeous on you and it's such a classic.  Onyx is VERY durable, too...
You will love it 




darkangel07760 said:


> Gah! So I am supposed to wait until my birthday in February, but I need to wait until April! I am still paying off my SO's Love bracelet (I used the Cartier red card, so 1 year interest free, woooo!), and I wouldn't feel right buying a second VCA piece if I am still paying off his piece!
> I am ok with waiting. I much rather pay off my debts first. My tax return will definitely come in handy, lol!
> I really hope that there will be some turquoise to choose from when it comes time for me to get my next piece... I love my MOP, but I want a more durable stone, and I don't know how I feel about the onyx...
> Well, it gives me more time to think about what I want!


----------



## baileylab

question: is the necklace extender permanent or can you take it off?

i was told by the SA that it'll take a week to have an extender added. i asked about this in HK.

thanks!


----------



## thimp

baileylab said:


> question: is the necklace extender permanent or can you take it off?
> 
> i was told by the SA that it'll take a week to have an extender added. i asked about this in HK.
> 
> thanks!


I have a 2 inch extender that is removable.


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> Looks stunning on you!    They look really good worn together and it doesn't look matchy matchy.


Aww, thank you, marialc121, for your sweet words!


----------



## baileylab

thimp said:


> I have a 2 inch extender that is removable.



it came from vca?

if it did why did the vca in hk didn't just give me one when i bought the 10 motif onyx yg? bummer.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should try on the onyx.
> Initially, I was only interested in the MOP and the turquoise...then added the TE and the YG. * Recently I purchased two 10 motifs in the onyx*.  It is VERY striking...it has a dramatic, couture vibe.
> Since you have beautiful fair skin and dark hair, I think it will look gorgeous on you and it's such a classic.  Onyx is VERY durable, too...
> You will love it




love this look! you lucky girl!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks eye candy I really liked the onyx, but the YG was the one that was singing to me, it was glowing when I wore it!
> hopefully down the road I will have the onyx to layer!
> 
> 
> thanks Marial!I adore your lovely jewellery collection
> 
> I also received this...
> 
> View attachment 1516822
> 
> 
> View attachment 1516823


 

So Ladies, 

How lucky am I to be able to accompany Candice to this fine event?


----------



## ohsohappy

So, the rest of my order finally arrived. 
YG Byzantine necklace and YG vintage alhambra 10 motif. 
After I see those, I feel a bit sad cause I can't stop thinking I should have purchased Rose gold rather than YG..T.T
I should have....but what could I do...I already got YG. 
Also, every claps seems so hard to open. 

BTW, what do you think wearing YG with WG MOP like a picture?  
Akward to mix different metals?  or ok? ( I keep thinking RG with WG would far better than YG and WG..T.T)
Thank you for seeing this.


----------



## thimp

baileylab said:


> it came from vca?
> 
> if it did why did the vca in hk didn't just give me one when i bought the 10 motif onyx yg? bummer.



Yes, VCA. There is a charge now for removable extender. But if you ask them to add two inches to ur existing , permanently, then there is no charge.


----------



## thimp

ohsohappy said:


> So, the rest of my order finally arrived.
> YG Byzantine necklace and YG vintage alhambra 10 motif.
> After I see those, I feel a bit sad cause I can't stop thinking I should have purchased Rose gold rather than YG..T.T
> I should have....but what could I do...I already got YG.
> Also, every claps seems so hard to open.
> 
> BTW, what do you think wearing YG with WG MOP like a picture?
> Akward to mix different metals?  or ok? ( I keep thinking RG with WG would far better than YG and WG..T.T)
> Thank you for seeing this.



I think it is lovely. I just would not put the Byzantine in the mix.


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you! I will call the VCA in L.A. I think that's the closest boutique to me. I will also call the VCA boutique in Palm Beach too; that is where I bought my first VCA. I am quite torn, since I want to get it yet beat the price increase.
> Does anyone know how much the sweets are now? I didn't see an update in the VCA price list.


 
Dark Angel, I know that the Boca Store has the sweet turquoise pendant and bracelet in stock, I remember because their display was so cute! They also have a good selection of Turquoise in other pieces, they said they were flying out of the store though because everyone is clamoring for the Turq!


----------



## beachy10

ohsohappy said:


> So, the rest of my order finally arrived.
> YG Byzantine necklace and YG vintage alhambra 10 motif.
> After I see those, I feel a bit sad cause I can't stop thinking I should have purchased Rose gold rather than YG..T.T
> I should have....but what could I do...I already got YG.
> Also, every claps seems so hard to open.
> 
> BTW, what do you think wearing YG with WG MOP like a picture?
> Akward to mix different metals? or ok? ( I keep thinking RG with WG would far better than YG and WG..T.T)
> Thank you for seeing this.


 
Lovely! I don't see any issues with wearing YG and WG.


----------



## Candice0985

neverenoughbags said:


> So Ladies,
> 
> How lucky am I to be able to accompany Candice to this fine event?


bahaha! we are going to see some spectacular shiny pieces I have a gala this weekend that I get to wear a gorgeous gown....am I excited for that? nope....just for a wednesday evening with VCA and my favorite jewellery buddy!


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should try on the onyx.
> Initially, I was only interested in the MOP and the turquoise...then added the TE and the YG.  Recently I purchased two 10 motifs in the onyx.  It is VERY striking...it has a dramatic, couture vibe.
> Since you have beautiful fair skin and dark hair, I think it will look gorgeous on you and it's such a classic.  Onyx is VERY durable, too...
> You will love it



Thank you for your thoughts! I will definitely consider the onyx. To be honest, I love ALL the pieces. I hate choosing just one!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Dark Angel, I know that the Boca Store has the sweet turquoise pendant and bracelet in stock, I remember because their display was so cute! They also have a good selection of Turquoise in other pieces, they said they were flying out of the store though because everyone is clamoring for the Turq!



Omg! Hey I pm'd you, I guess maybe I should be ordering it sooner rather than later?


----------



## baileylab

thimp said:


> Yes, VCA. There is a charge now for removable extender. But if you ask them to add two inches to ur existing , permanently, then there is no charge.



thank you thimp!


----------



## sjunky13

Well add me to the upset list.
I bought a Frivole ring during the summer and brought it back for another size. They had none in stock and had to make me one. I had not heard anything from my sa that helped me there and I called today . I was thinking I only had one more month to go and I would be getting it.

My work order was misplaced and never put it. My sa didn't even know the size I wanted ordered or anything. She has no clue what size I was measured for and what I wanted. I am quite upset . So now it will be about 4 more months. 
I really wish I could have my money back and not a store credit.  I was supposed to get it around the holidays or before. If I new it was not put it. I would of spent the store credit before the increase!

Soo frustrated!


----------



## Candice0985

Sjunky that is so annoying... what size were you looking for? perhaps the ladies on this thread can contact their local boutique to see if they have the size you're looking for so you can avoid the 4 month wait?


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> Sjunky that is so annoying... what size were you looking for? perhaps the ladies on this thread can contact their local boutique to see if they have the size you're looking for so you can avoid the 4 month wait?


 No It was sold out nationwide! She ran a search for it. No one had it.
I didn't mind waiting. But I am just pissed that if I didn't call and check up. My order would of never went in at all. 
It would of been spring and I never would of got a call! KWIM? I was forgotten about. LOL.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> Well add me to the upset list.
> I bought a Frivole ring during the summer and brought it back for another size. They had none in stock and had to make me one. I had not heard anything from my sa that helped me there and I called today . I was thinking I only had one more month to go and I would be getting it.
> 
> My work order was misplaced and never put it. My sa didn't even know the size I wanted ordered or anything. She has no clue what size I was measured for and what I wanted. I am quite upset . So now it will be about 4 more months.
> I really wish I could have my money back and not a store credit.  I was supposed to get it around the holidays or before. If I new it was not put it. I would of spent the store credit before the increase!
> 
> Soo frustrated!



Can you get the store credit and buy the Cartier ring instead?  Maybe something else will spark your interest next year (or maybe during Christmas) and you could use the store credit for that.


----------



## sjunky13

eye candy said:


> Can you get the store credit and buy the Cartier ring instead?  Maybe something else will spark your interest next year (or maybe during Christmas) and you could use the store credit for that.


 You can't use store credit at Cartier. I wish! I would be getting my other LOVE! LOL. I really do love the Frivole ring. It is very cool and has a nice presence on the hand. 
I guess I could get something else. But everything is sooo over priced that I refuse to spend the $$. 

I hope my sa calls back soon and tells me how long the wait will be.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> You can't use store credit at Cartier. I wish! I would be getting my other LOVE! LOL. I really do love the Frivole ring. It is very cool and has a nice presence on the hand.
> I guess I could get something else. But everything is sooo over priced that I refuse to spend the $$.
> 
> I hope my sa calls back soon and tells me how long the wait will be.


 
Good luck!  I am so sorry that they screwed up your order.  Is there any way that you can cause a little fuss and get your money back?  How long had you been waiting already?


----------



## demisemiquaver

thimp said:


> Yes, VCA. There is a charge now for removable extender. But if you ask them to add two inches to ur existing , permanently, then there is no charge.



How much do they charge for the 2-inch removable extender?


----------



## Junkenpo

ohsohappy said:


> BTW, what do you think wearing YG with WG MOP like a picture?
> Akward to mix different metals?  or ok? ( I keep thinking RG with WG would far better than YG and WG..T.T)
> Thank you for seeing this.



Gorgeous!  I'm biased though, I really like the look of mixed metals together and I actually like all three together.. it's got that chunky/edgy look to me.  I'd need to see it modeled for real though to say for sure.


----------



## maychai76

Just got my lovely Frivole earrings from Paris.Thank you to DH n sweet gf for bringing back.


----------



## maychai76

With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;


----------



## eye candy

So pretty!!  congrats on your new set.


----------



## einseine

Our SA and a VCA's SA from the department store appeared on our doorstep with these books & catalogues.  As a newbie, I must study!!!


----------



## maychai76

eye candy said:


> So pretty!!  congrats on your new set.


----------



## StephKou

maychai76 said:


> With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;


sweet set!!


----------



## thimp

demisemiquaver said:


> How much do they charge for the 2-inch removable extender?



I do not remember the exact number, but I am going to say close to $300.


----------



## thimp

maychai76 said:


> With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;



Very pretty!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> bahaha! we are going to see some spectacular shiny pieces I have a gala this weekend that I get to wear a gorgeous gown....am I excited for that? nope....just for a wednesday evening with VCA and my favorite jewellery buddy!



Awe.... Shucks.


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Our SA and a VCA's SA from the department store appeared on our doorstep with these books & catalogues.  As a newbie, I must study!!!


 
Wow they dropped those off for you personally?  Nice!  Dang.  Hey I am curious about the mini charms... I never saw those before!


----------



## sjunky13

maychai76 said:


> With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;


 

Amazing set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the Frivole


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Our SA and a VCA's SA from the department store appeared on our doorstep with these books & catalogues.  As a newbie, I must study!!!



Love this!! 

I'm afraid the saying is true.. once you have a taste of VCA, you'll keep coming back for more.  My DH refuses to step in that store now.  lol.  I had to try the lotus ring all by myself.  :cry:  He won't even look at it because he is bracing his wallet.


----------



## HermesFSH

maychai76 said:


> With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;



Beautiful! I love my Frivole earrings too. 

BTW are any of the UK ladies going to the Van Cleef party in December? My SA at Bond St invited me but I can't make it .


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> Well add me to the upset list.
> I bought a Frivole ring during the summer and brought it back for another size. They had none in stock and had to make me one. I had not heard anything from my sa that helped me there and I called today . I was thinking I only had one more month to go and I would be getting it.
> 
> My work order was misplaced and never put it. My sa didn't even know the size I wanted ordered or anything. She has no clue what size I was measured for and what I wanted. I am quite upset . So now it will be about 4 more months.
> I really wish I could have my money back and not a store credit.  I was supposed to get it around the holidays or before. If I new it was not put it. I would of spent the store credit before the increase!
> 
> Soo frustrated!



OMG you are kidding right?? Why do you have to take store credit? Did you order from Neimans or from a VCA boutique? Can you explain the situation to the manager and get your money back or at least a discount? That is very poor customer service. I hope everything works out for you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Florasun

maychai76 said:


> With the matching ring..thank you for letting me share&#57378;



This is so pretty! i am almost wishing I had bought the gold instead of the pave...


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow they dropped those off for you personally?  Nice!  Dang.  Hey I am curious about the mini charms... I never saw those before!


 
Hi,darkangel!  mini charms???  Oh, you mean these watches???  It seems the charms watch is now available in a mini version...  I don't know the Charms watch itself, though.  Our SA can bring any piece from Tiffany, Cartier, VCA, etc. to our house just for presentation/purchase if I ask.  But, I prefer going to their stores in person.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Love this!!
> 
> I'm afraid the saying is true.. once you have a taste of VCA, you'll keep coming back for more.  My DH refuses to step in that store now.  lol.  I had to try the lotus ring all by myself.  :cry:  He won't even look at it because he is bracing his wallet.


 
Hi, eye candy!!!  It seems my dh is not really a big fan of VCA.  I agree to his point.  The flower-shaped rings or butterfly motifs are not for me, but he has agreed to purchase Vintage Alhambra necklace set in YG with ONYX and the Perlee Collections.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Hi, eye candy!!!  It seems my dh is not really a big fan of VCA.  I agree to his point.  The flower-shaped rings or butterfly motifs are not for me, but he has agreed to purchase Vintage Alhambra necklace set in YG with ONYX and the Perlee Collections.



Nice!  I've been trying to convince my DH to do the same.  He likes the perlee...but he keeps thinking that the vintage alhambra's motifs look like crosses. ???  I don't know why he thinks that.  The onyx is beautiful though!  It's the sturdiest of all the stones.  But from what I read so far, the turquoise seems to be getting the most compliments IRL.  I think it's because of the color.  They also have turquoise in both YG and WG. 

Calisnoopy has pictures sporting hers as a layered necklace and as a bracelet.  It's so pretty!  I think her pictures are in the VCA Action Shots thread.


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Hi,darkangel!  mini charms???  Oh, you mean these watches???  It seems the charms watch is now available in a mini version...  I don't know the Charms watch itself, though.  Our SA can bring any piece from Tiffany, Cartier, VCA, etc. to our house just for presentation/purchase if I ask.  But, I prefer going to their stores in person.



You have a personal shopper!  I like that.


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> OMG you are kidding right?? Why do you have to take store credit? Did you order from Neimans or from a VCA boutique? Can you explain the situation to the manager and get your money back or at least a discount? That is very poor customer service. I hope everything works out for you. Let us know what happens.


 

I called client services. The manager was busy and so was my sa. This was at a VCA boutique. If it was NM, they woukd be behind me 1000%. I love my NM jewelry lady. 
At this point. I do love the ring, but I am really not happy at all with the service. I also  do not like how my sa made it seem like it was Paris's fault. When she or the store did not even put my order in. They had no clue what size I was , called and asked me a few times. LOL I  was forgotten. I really hope I get a return. I feel I should as that is VERY poor CS. Imagine I call Christmas time and I would of got the same story. 
Not good VCA!


----------



## maychai76

StephKou said:


> sweet set!!



Thanks StephKou


----------



## maychai76

thimp said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks Thimp..I love your frivole earrings pairing with the cosmos pendant


----------



## maychai76

sjunky13 said:


> Amazing set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the Frivole


----------



## maychai76

HermesFSH said:


> Beautiful! I love my Frivole earrings too.
> 
> BTW are any of the UK ladies going to the Van Cleef party in December? My SA at Bond St invited me but I can't make it .



Thanks HermesFSHWe are Frivole twins


----------



## maychai76

Florasun said:


> This is so pretty! i am almost wishing I had bought the gold instead of the pave...



I love the pave too.I believe they look nice on you.I did try the pave too in the boutique but it's a bit out of my budgetEnjoy our Frivole


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I called client services. The manager was busy and so was my sa. This was at a VCA boutique. If it was NM, they woukd be behind me 1000%. I love my NM jewelry lady.
> At this point. I do love the ring, but I am really not happy at all with the service. I also do not like how my sa made it seem like it was Paris's fault. When she or the store did not even put my order in. They had no clue what size I was , called and asked me a few times. LOL I was forgotten. I really hope I get a return. I feel I should as that is VERY poor CS. Imagine I call Christmas time and I would of got the same story.
> Not good VCA!


 
So sorry to hear this!  This is why I buy from NM.  They stand behind the product even if VCA (or Chanel) won't.  I hope this gets resolved quickly!  If you love the ring, it may be worth the wait given the price increases.  You will never get it for less.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Nice!  I've been trying to convince my DH to do the same.  He likes the perlee...but he keeps thinking that the vintage alhambra's motifs look like crosses. ???  I don't know why he thinks that.  The onyx is beautiful though!  It's the sturdiest of all the stones.  But from what I read so far, the turquoise seems to be getting the most compliments IRL.  I think it's because of the color.  They also have turquoise in both YG and WG.
> 
> Calisnoopy has pictures sporting hers as a layered necklace and as a bracelet.  It's so pretty!  I think her pictures are in the VCA Action Shots thread.


 
Thanks! eye candy!!  I guess I really never thought about it - which is sturdier!!!  That's a good info.  But, you know, I may want a different colour if I get one.  hehehe.  The turquoise one is beautiful!!!  For sure!  (I think I have seen thimp wearing both the turquoise and MOP. So gorgeours!!!) But, I may want the cornelian, which miht be not so popular???
Anyway, I must get one before another price increase.  I researched how much alhambra neckalces were just a year or 6 months ago...  Unbeliebavly, almost violent me-too(???) price raise...


----------



## StephKou

HermesFSH said:


> Beautiful! I love my Frivole earrings too.
> 
> BTW are any of the UK ladies going to the Van Cleef party in December? My SA at Bond St invited me but I can't make it .


I am a bit upset now bc my SA didn't even invite me...and I bought three little pieces this fall alone...Hmmm... But then again, I am sure there are so many people who spend sooooo much that there must be a criteria - oh well... i guess i will see the pics after...

do you know where it is?


----------



## HermesFSH

It's an evening in the actual Bond St boutique, first wk of December.

I really don't think spending a lot is a criteria. I don't buy much, dont even live nearby and I've only been a few it KES, but I talk a LOT, lol , so maybe she thought I would enjoy it.


----------



## StephKou

HermesFSH said:


> It's an evening in the actual Bond St boutique, first wk of December.
> 
> I really don't think spending a lot is a criteria. I don't buy much, dont even live nearby and I've only been a few it KES, but I talk a LOT, lol , so maybe she thought I would enjoy it.


Oh okay, thanks for the heads up.  I don't shop there funny enough - I usually go to Selfridges and Harrods... I went to Bond street and I wanted to get the sweet bracelet but she told me that adults can not wear it and tried to upsell me but at the cost of lying..so now i avoid bond street.  but that store is sooo small i wonder what it will be like! 

if you get to go due to last minute turn around it would be fun to see pics!


----------



## HermesFSH

^^Sorry my post doesn't make sense, I'm on an iPad - predictive text, eh!

My original SA was at Harrods but she left and when I've phoned since to make enquiries, they've given different info to Bond St eg I wanted my daughters sweet necklace extending and Harrods wanted to charge me but Bond St said they'd do it for free, which they did. It was bought in Place Vendome in Paris and my SA there would have done it for free but I was leaving the next day.

As for the sweet bracelet, I was told yesterday that the one matching my daughter's necklace was sold out as a lot of the (adult) customers buy multiple ones to layer. I am surprised they said it was not for adults, how strange! I have never been lied to in order to buy something more expensive, I can understand it would make you avoid the place. 

There's no chance I could go, it's a school night and I live too far away, but I was flattered I was told about it.

Maybe you could give the boutique another try, with a different SA? 

The customer service has been exemplary in Bond St. They have been friendly and attentive on the phone, and nothing is too much trouble, even when I have asked them to get pieces out and measure them for me. Harrods have always seemed busy when I call and they ask me to phone back or don't have the info I need, maybe I've just been unlucky. In person, in Harrods, I haven't felt welcome but in Bond St, everyone from the security to the SAs have been friendly and welcoming and I have been given drinks (for me and the kids/husband), freebie candles, multiple polishing cloths, spare boxes and travel cases etc in fact, more than I want or need so I am politely declining them!

Maybe the party is for Bond St so I'm guessing Harrods might have its own on a different day?


----------



## StephKou

HermesFSH said:


> ^^Sorry my post doesn't make sense, I'm on an iPad - predictive text, eh!
> 
> My original SA was at Harrods but she left and when I've phoned since to make enquiries, they've given different info to Bond St eg I wanted my daughters sweet necklace extending and Harrods wanted to charge me but Bond St said they'd do it for free, which they did. It was bought in Place Vendome in Paris and my SA there would have done it for free but I was leaving the next day.
> 
> As for the sweet bracelet, I was told yesterday that the one matching my daughter's necklace was sold out as a lot of the (adult) customers buy multiple ones to layer. I am surprised they said it was not for adults, how strange! I have never been lied to in order to buy something more expensive, I can understand it would make you avoid the place.
> 
> There's no chance I could go, it's a school night and I live too far away, but I was flattered I was told about it.
> 
> Maybe you could give the boutique another try, with a different SA?
> 
> The customer service has been exemplary in Bond St. They have been friendly and attentive on the phone, and nothing is too much trouble, even when I have asked them to get pieces out and measure them for me. Harrods have always seemed busy when I call and they ask me to phone back or don't have the info I need, maybe I've just been unlucky. In person, in Harrods, I haven't felt welcome but in Bond St, everyone from the security to the SAs have been friendly and welcoming and I have been given drinks (for me and the kids/husband), freebie candles, multiple polishing cloths, spare boxes and travel cases etc in fact, more than I want or need so I am politely declining them!
> 
> Maybe the party is for Bond St so I'm guessing Harrods might have its own on a different day?


It is interesting that experiences always vary don't they?  

Bond street is good at offering drinks etc but like I said that SA put me off.

Selfridges is good but they are too popular for their own good so they run out of things and they mean well but then you have to go back and get the travel case etc.  

Harrod's is busy and sometimes they expect you to leave without a box or travel case etc...They also never offer extras like candles etc but that is because your purchases there are eligible for points to use at a later date which is why they have a sort of head's up over the other stores.  However, they also were the only store that offered in the UK the rose gold in advance at pre increase prices.  Selfridges didn't even let anyone know that there was a new collection coming.  So each store has its own strengths and weaknesses.  
I am sure that Bond Street do give away candles etc to keep up with the sales at other stores.
It does pay to go a few places sometimes.

But it was nice for you to get invited - I would maintain that nice relationship with your SA!


----------



## G&Smommy

No new pieces (I can only dream right now), but I took a few pics of the three pieces I wore yesterday - my pave Magic pendant (which I have been wearing as an every day piece), my MOP WG vintage bracelet, and my MOP Magic BTF ring.


----------



## einseine

Hi, *StephKou & HermesFSH* in UK!!!  I often visit Tiffany, Cartier & DeBeers in the Old Bond St., but never been to VCA.  I must check it!  Your experiences with each store is very helpful.  I believe there is another VCA store in London, in the Mitsukoshi London department store.  Has anyone have any experience there???

Do you know the current UK price for Vintage Alhambra necklace set in YG with ONYX(20 motifs)?  No increase since September?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dialv

G&Smommy love your pieces. Your pave necklace is tdf!!! So cool that you wear it everyday.


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> G&Smommy love your pieces. Your pave necklace is tdf!!! So cool that you wear it everyday.


 
Thanks dialv!  I feel like for the $ I need to use the pieces as much as possible


----------



## einseine

*G&Smommy*, are any modeling pics coming with these beautiful pieces???
I agree to your idea of wearing expensive pieces everyday!  You should enjoy them as much as possible.


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> *G&Smommy*, are any modeling pics coming with these beautiful pieces???
> I agree to your idea of wearing expensive pieces everyday! You should enjoy them as much as possible.


 
Thanks einseine! I posted modeling pics in my reveals of the items. I have re-posted below.


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks einseine! I posted modeling pics in my reveals of the items. I have re-posted below.


 
WOW!  Thanks for your reposting G&Smommy!!!  They all look great and beautiful on you!  The diamond braceletis from Cartier???


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> WOW! Thanks for your reposting G&Smommy!!! They all look great and beautiful on you! The diamond braceletis from Cartier???


 
Thanks!  The diamond bracelet is just a piece I picked up, non-branded.


----------



## mp4

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks einseine! I posted modeling pics in my reveals of the items. I have re-posted below.


 
Your magic pendant is gorgy! I'll never get tired of seeing it!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

mp4 said:


> Your magic pendant is gorgy! I'll never get tired of seeing it!!!!


 
Thanks mp4!  It was the first VCA piece I fell in love with.


----------



## *jennifer*

gah, officially obsessed...i think i have fallen in love with the chalcedony in some of the magic and vintage alhambra pieces... can't get it out of my head! 

to occupy myself, i just updated the price list and took out some of the redundancies i saw so we don't keep going over the character limit.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks einseine! I posted modeling pics in my reveals of the items. I have re-posted below.



Those pieces look stunning on you!  I'm glad to see you are enjoying them as much as possible, especially, the pave Magic Alhambra.  That piece is so sparkly and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Those pieces look stunning on you! I'm glad to see you are enjoying them as much as possible, especially, the pave Magic Alhambra. That piece is so sparkly and looks fantastic on you!


 
Thank you marialc121!  I really love wearing them and only wish I had started purchasing VCA sooner, before all of these crazy price increases.


----------



## elleestbelle

G&Smommy said:


> No new pieces (I can only dream right now), but I took a few pics of the three pieces I wore yesterday - my pave Magic pendant (which I have been wearing as an every day piece), my MOP WG vintage bracelet, and my MOP Magic BTF ring.





G&Smommy said:


> Thanks einseine! I posted modeling pics in my reveals of the items. I have re-posted below.



These are gorgeous and look fantastic on you! Thanks for sharing?


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thank you marialc121!  I really love wearing them and only wish I had started purchasing VCA sooner, before all of these crazy price increases.



I feel the same.  I keep thinking why I didn't start my addiction earlier.    I just hope they realize that these increases are crazy and to slow it down a bit.


----------



## G&Smommy

elleestbelle said:


> These are gorgeous and look fantastic on you! Thanks for sharing?


 
Thanks elleestbelle!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I feel the same. I keep thinking why I didn't start my addiction earlier.  I just hope they realize that these increases are crazy and to slow it down a bit.


 
Me too!  I need time to save up for the next piece before the prices just go up again.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Me too!  I need time to save up for the next piece before the prices just go up again.



Same here!  In the meantime, I'm just enjoying all the beautiful pieces in this forum.


----------



## StephKou

einseine said:


> Hi, *StephKou & HermesFSH* in UK!!!  I often visit Tiffany, Cartier & DeBeers in the Old Bond St., but never been to VCA.  I must check it!  Your experiences with each store is very helpful.  I believe there is another VCA store in London, in the Mitsukoshi London department store.  Has anyone have any experience there???
> 
> Do you know the current UK price for Vintage Alhambra necklace set in YG with ONYX(20 motifs)?  No increase since September?  Thanks in advance!!!


Hi 

There was a huge price increase in September.

It is more expensive here than in the states - and even with the tax refund you might pay the same as you pay in the US.

I don't know the exact price but I remember it being around 9800 sterling for the MOP.

Hope that helps.

Don't think that one in Mitsukoshi is still around though can't be sure...


----------



## einseine

StephKou said:


> Hi
> 
> There was a huge price increase in September.
> 
> It is more expensive here than in the states - and even with the tax refund you might pay the same as you pay in the US.
> 
> I don't know the exact price but I remember it being around 9800 sterling for the MOP.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Don't think that one in Mitsukoshi is still around though can't be sure...


 
 Thanks so much, Stephkou!!!
WOW.   I...think... it uset to be around 6000...???
I have to laugh.

Thanks again!


----------



## megeve12

I happened to come across this video and thought I would share!

Just love watching the artists at work behind the scene and of course, the gorgeous eyecandy!   Enjoy!!!http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI


----------



## megeve12

Oooops!  I see the link is not working!  Will try again!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI


----------



## thimp

megeve12 said:


> Oooops!  I see the link is not working!  Will try again!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI



Thank you for the link, megeve12. Their campaign is just beautiful. I esp. love the doves one, so creative.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, my dear friend.
YOU were my enabler, too!
Now please don't tell me the virtues of carnelean....I have already told me banker that my runaway fund shall remain intact from here on out....!!!
XOXOX




Hermesaholic said:


> love this look! you lucky girl!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, my dear friend.
> YOU were my enabler, too!
> Now please don't tell me the virtues of carnelean....I have already told me banker that my runaway fund shall remain intact from here on out....!!!
> XOXOX



I am a fair and balanced enabler!  I actually am not partial to the carnelian. But the TE and Onyx and gold............


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love it ALL....(except chalcedony doesn't love me).
You are a fair balanced enabler...this is why I have trusted your opinion on several items .
I was not the least bit attracted to the carnelian until I tried it on in NYC...while wearing a black DVF wrap dress.  The red was very flattering against my skin.  It was the most beautiful, rich color....and I never wear color...hahaha.

Please talk me out of it because I am beginning to worry that I have a bit of an addiction issue. BTW..wearing the onyx today 





Hermesaholic said:


> I am a fair and balanced enabler! I actually am not partial to the carnelian. But the TE and Onyx and gold............


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it ALL....(except chalcedony doesn't love me).
> You are a fair balanced enabler...this is why I have trusted your opinion on several items .
> I was not the least bit attracted to the carnelian until I tried it on in NYC...while wearing a black DVF wrap dress. The red was very flattering against my skin. It was the most beautiful, rich color....and I never wear color...hahaha.
> 
> Please talk me out of it because I am beginning to worry that I have a bit of an addiction issue. BTW..wearing the onyx today


 pictures?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am technologically incompetent


Candice0985 said:


> pictures?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it ALL....(except chalcedony doesn't love me).
> You are a fair balanced enabler...this is why I have trusted your opinion on several items .
> I was not the least bit attracted to the carnelian until I tried it on in NYC...while wearing a black DVF wrap dress.  The red was very flattering against my skin.  It was the most beautiful, rich color....and I never wear color...hahaha.
> 
> Please talk me out of it because I am beginning to worry that I have a bit of an addiction issue. BTW..wearing the onyx today




The truth is that are all beautiful.........I can see the carnelian working well with navy, chocolate, black, gray etc.  However, I am a bit of a color phobe !!  Be strong.............


----------



## *jennifer*

^carnelian is gorgeous actually! i tried it in the vintage alhambra line. it really stands out and is so regal.

i am also a color-phobe but i think i want to try it in a smaller dose like in the sweets size.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it ALL....(except chalcedony doesn't love me).
> You are a fair balanced enabler...this is why I have trusted your opinion on several items .
> I was not the least bit attracted to the carnelian until I tried it on in NYC...while wearing a black DVF wrap dress.  The red was very flattering against my skin.  It was the most beautiful, rich color....and I never wear color...hahaha.
> 
> Please talk me out of it because I am beginning to worry that I have a bit of an addiction issue. BTW..wearing the onyx today


 
Actually... I was looking at a carnelian piece the other day... I really liked the richness of the red... What is your coloring?  I am fair with yellow undertones and I have dark brown/black hair and hazel-ey-green eyes.  
I wonder if the carnelian would be a better choice than the turquoise? Hmmm...


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Actually... I was looking at a carnelian piece the other day... I really liked the richness of the red... What is your coloring?  I am fair with yellow undertones and I have dark brown/black hair and hazel-ey-green eyes.
> I wonder if the carnelian would be a better choice than the turquoise? Hmmm...


I think either colour would look good on you, it sounds like with your colouring you would look good in jewel tones!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have described the main colors of my wardrobe.



Hermesaholic said:


> The truth is that are all beautiful.........I can see the carnelian working well with navy, chocolate, black, gray etc. However, I am a bit of a color phobe !! Be strong.............


----------



## darkangel07760

Where did I hear that London Jewelers doesn't charge tax?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello Darkangel,

I have fair skin, blonde hair and blue eyes.....
Please just tell me that carnelian will look blah on me....





darkangel07760 said:


> Actually... I was looking at a carnelian piece the other day... I really liked the richness of the red... What is your coloring? I am fair with yellow undertones and I have dark brown/black hair and hazel-ey-green eyes.
> I wonder if the carnelian would be a better choice than the turquoise? Hmmm...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neither Betteridge nor London Jewelers charge sales tax if you live out of state and they mail it to you (free shipping)....



darkangel07760 said:


> Where did I hear that London Jewelers doesn't charge tax?


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I think either colour would look good on you, it sounds like with your colouring you would look good in jewel tones!



Thank you! Maybe carnelian would be better... I gotta wait until April when I have paid off my SO's love... This will give me LOTS of time to decide!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You could wear either piece with your beautiful coloring.
To me, the turquoise is more beautiful, however.......
I would get the turquoise first...if you can find a piece that you love.
You can always get the carnelian later.

I wish somebody would post some photos.....





darkangel07760 said:


> Actually... I was looking at a carnelian piece the other day... I really liked the richness of the red... What is your coloring? I am fair with yellow undertones and I have dark brown/black hair and hazel-ey-green eyes.
> I wonder if the carnelian would be a better choice than the turquoise? Hmmm...


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neither Betteridge nor London Jewelers charge sales tax if you live out of state and they mail it to you (free shipping)....



Really? Oh dear! I live in California, I dont think there are either one of those stores in my state?


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could wear either piece with your beautiful coloring.
> To me, the turquoise is more beautiful, however.......
> I would get the turquoise first...if you can find a piece that you love.
> You can always get the carnelian later.
> 
> I wish somebody would post some photos.....



I did try on a turquoise vintage at NM and it did pop. Basically everytime I go to NM I am going to try on a pice or two to see what looks better.  I have months to decide. Though, I will not go through another price increase! So either beat the price increase or April whichever happens first!  I know that surfergirljen got the sweet in turquoise, but otherwise I haven't seen any other pics!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have already heard that there is yet another price increase anticipated in Jan.  
Hope this is just a rumor. 



darkangel07760 said:


> I did try on a turquoise vintage at NM and it did pop. Basically everytime I go to NM I am going to try on a pice or two to see what looks better.  I have months to decide. Though, I will not go through another price increase! So either beat the price increase or April whichever happens first! I know that surfergirljen got the sweet in turquoise, but otherwise I haven't seen any other pics!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have already heard that there is yet another price increase anticipated in Jan.
> Hope this is just a rumor.


 
I was told no increases for a while. I would really be shocked if they had one in January. LOL
You never know though!


I want a turq peice very badly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hope you are right.
Another increase would be so unfair...........
Go find your turquoise 




sjunky13 said:


> I was told no increases for a while. I would really be shocked if they had one in January. LOL
> You never know though!
> 
> 
> I want a turq peice very badly.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hope you are right.
> Another increase would be so unfair...........
> Go find your turquoise


 There are not many turq peices out there. 

I am mad at myself for waiting.  I basically priced myself  out of buying  anymore I think! I really want the bracelet. 
Why is it so expensive? LOL. VCA greed!

You need a new peice! Ha


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Darkangel,
> 
> I have fair skin, blonde hair and blue eyes.....
> Please just tell me that carnelian will look blah on me....



Hmmmm. What colors do you wear that give you the most compliments? I think turquoise would suit you better than me. I just love the butterfly sweet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ME? Another piece?
Well...I am lusting after the carnelean but am trying to talk myself out of it!!!  Actually, I am on a VCA ban right now.
I agree with you about the price...so expensive.  WHY?  
Just my luck I will buy the carnelean and then my Hermes SO (a very elusive bag) will finally arrive and then I will be so 




sjunky13 said:


> There are not many turq peices out there.
> 
> I am mad at myself for waiting. I basically priced myself out of buying anymore I think! I really want the bracelet.
> Why is it so expensive? LOL. VCA greed!
> 
> You need a new peice! Ha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Every time I wear the turq somebody compliments me on it.
My DH was very unimpressed with the red....perhaps he was just pretending...



darkangel07760 said:


> Hmmmm. What colors do you wear that give you the most compliments? I think turquoise would suit you better than me. I just love the butterfly sweet!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> ME? Another piece?
> Well...I am lusting after the carnelean but am trying to talk myself out of it!!!  Actually, I am on a VCA ban right now.
> I agree with you about the price...so expensive.  WHY?
> Just my luck I will buy the carnelean and then my Hermes SO (a very elusive bag) will finally arrive and then I will be so


  Birkin or Carnelean? 
I rememeber you have that 20 motof gorgeous turq! 
Get a bracelet! How much is it for the carnelean bracelet?


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Every time I wear the turq somebody compliments me on it.
> My DH was very unimpressed with the red....perhaps he was just pretending...



I have found that when strangers compliment you on something 3 times, then wear it more! So turquoise works for you better than the carnelian!


----------



## darkangel07760

WHOAH!
So I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace!!!!  I decided that I didn't want to lose out on getting the turquoise piece, and I also didn't want to lose out to another price increase, so I did it! 
I got some help  finding a VCA shop that actually had the necklace in stock... I just need to do a little paperwork, and then my necklace will be on its way!!!!! 

I am so excited.  I do have the funds to pay it off, so it's all good... I will be sure to post modleing pics when I get it!  But I think I am going to "hide" it until my birthday, so it will be Happy Birthday to me lol!!!!  Luckily that's only until Februaury, so not long of a wait!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH!
> So I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace!!!!  I decided that I didn't want to lose out on getting the turquoise piece, and I also didn't want to lose out to another price increase, so I did it!
> I got some help  finding a VCA shop that actually had the necklace in stock... I just need to do a little paperwork, and then my necklace will be on its way!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited.  I do have the funds to pay it off, so it's all good... I will be sure to post modleing pics when I get it!  But I think I am going to "hide" it until my birthday, so it will be Happy Birthday to me lol!!!!  Luckily that's only until Februaury, so not long of a wait!



Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see your reveal and modeling pics.  That is such a pretty piece.  I hope I will be able to get a turquoise piece in the future as well.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see your reveal and modeling pics.  That is such a pretty piece.  I hope I will be able to get a turquoise piece in the future as well.


 
I will definitely do a reveal and modeling!  I never thought I would freak otu over such a cute little piece of jewelry, but here I am, freaking out lol!


----------



## dialv

So excited for you darkangel! The turquoise butterfly is so nice, VCA turquoise is amazing.


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> So excited for you darkangel! The turquoise butterfly is so nice, VCA turquoise is amazing.


 
So, in all honesty, I am thinking... since I got myself such a nice gift, I should get my SO something nice for Christmas + birthday as well... Hmmmm


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, but I don't have the carnelian so I can't do a fair comparison.
DH just said that because it's so expensive and he doesn't want me to buy it.





darkangel07760 said:


> I have found that when strangers compliment you on something 3 times, then wear it more! So turquoise works for you better than the carnelian!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yea!!!!!
So happy for you!!
Oh, forget the delayed gratification...enjoy your little butterfly!





darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH!
> So I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace!!!! I decided that I didn't want to lose out on getting the turquoise piece, and I also didn't want to lose out to another price increase, so I did it!
> I got some help  finding a VCA shop that actually had the necklace in stock... I just need to do a little paperwork, and then my necklace will be on its way!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited. I do have the funds to pay it off, so it's all good... I will be sure to post modleing pics when I get it! But I think I am going to "hide" it until my birthday, so it will be Happy Birthday to me lol!!!! Luckily that's only until Februaury, so not long of a wait!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> I will definitely do a reveal and modeling!  I never thought I would freak otu over such a cute little piece of jewelry, but here I am, freaking out lol!




Haha...I don't think you are the only one.  I've had nights with little sleep thinking about my pieces.  My DF even makes fun of me and says that I probably dream about VCA in my sleep when in fact, I really did.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, but I don't have the carnelian so I can't do a fair comparison.
> DH just said that because it's so expensive and he doesn't want me to buy it.


 
Oh I just pm'd you!  Didn't know you were online.  My SO is pretty much done with me buying stuff.  It's my money, but he is like, how much do you NEED?  I have NO idea what he is going to say about my latest VCA purchase!  Though he knows that I wanted it, and that I also wanted to beat the next dang price increase.... I am just not going to make a big deal about it in front of him.  Though... I hate to say it, but this is it for VCA and me.  Until I get a better job, at least.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yea!!!!!
> So happy for you!!
> Oh, forget the delayed gratification...enjoy your little butterfly!


 
Lol most likely that is what is going to happen lol!


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> Haha...I don't think you are the only one.  I've had nights with little sleep thinking about my pieces.  My DF even makes fun of me and says that I probably dream about VCA in my sleep when in fact, I really did.


 
Van Cleef is just so.... pretty!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.

i mentioned recently what a lovely transaction I had at the BG VCA in NY.  I was able to find a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I jumped at the chance to buy it.

Now, the thing is, I have one on order I placed two increases ago.  They will honor the old price.  But, I don't need it now.  If anyone wants it, I could probably arrange it.  I don't know when it will be in, but was told recently that they're going to try to fill the turq. orders that they have, and then availability will be sketchy.  

This is not a solicitation to sell something, just a heads up on something that will be coming in at some point at an amazing price point.  If I remember correctly, the price when the order was placed was $3750, as opposed to the $5150. it cost now.

Just sayin.......

Mods, if I've overstepped, please remove.


----------



## darkangel07760

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.
> 
> i mentioned recently what a lovely transaction I had at the BG VCA in NY.  I was able to find a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I jumped at the chance to buy it.
> 
> Now, the thing is, I have one on order I placed two increases ago.  They will honor the old price.  But, I don't need it now.  If anyone wants it, I could probably arrange it.  I don't know when it will be in, but was told recently that they're going to try to fill the turq. orders that they have, and then availability will be sketchy.
> 
> This is not a solicitation to sell something, just a heads up on something that will be coming in at some point at an amazing price point.  If I remember correctly, the price when the order was placed was $3750, as opposed to the $5150. it cost now.
> 
> Just sayin.......
> 
> Mods, if I've overstepped, please remove.


 
That is very nice of you!  The turquoise issue is kinda crazy, I hope that you can help someone  out!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's my pleasure.  And, I just checked, I'm pretty sure when I ordered the bracelet, it was $3550.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH!
> So I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace!!!!  I decided that I didn't want to lose out on getting the turquoise piece, and I also didn't want to lose out to another price increase, so I did it!
> I got some help  finding a VCA shop that actually had the necklace in stock... I just need to do a little paperwork, and then my necklace will be on its way!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited.  I do have the funds to pay it off, so it's all good... I will be sure to post modleing pics when I get it!  But I think I am going to "hide" it until my birthday, so it will be Happy Birthday to me lol!!!!  Luckily that's only until Februaury, so not long of a wait!


 congratulations darkangel!! turquoise is becoming very hard to find so this is a great score for you!!

I'll look forward to pictures when you get it


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.
> 
> i mentioned recently what a lovely transaction I had at the BG VCA in NY.  I was able to find a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I jumped at the chance to buy it.
> 
> Now, the thing is, I have one on order I placed two increases ago.  They will honor the old price.  But, I don't need it now.  If anyone wants it, I could probably arrange it.  I don't know when it will be in, but was told recently that they're going to try to fill the turq. orders that they have, and then availability will be sketchy.
> 
> This is not a solicitation to sell something, just a heads up on something that will be coming in at some point at an amazing price point.  If I remember correctly, the price when the order was placed was $3750, as opposed to the $5150. it cost now.
> 
> Just sayin.......
> 
> Mods, if I've overstepped, please remove.


Sjunky!!! turquoise bracelet at the old price...hopefully she sees this


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.
> 
> i mentioned recently what a lovely transaction I had at the BG VCA in NY. I was able to find a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly. I jumped at the chance to buy it.
> 
> Now, the thing is, I have one on order I placed two increases ago. They will honor the old price. But, I don't need it now. If anyone wants it, I could probably arrange it. I don't know when it will be in, but was told recently that they're going to try to fill the turq. orders that they have, and then availability will be sketchy.
> 
> This is not a solicitation to sell something, just a heads up on something that will be coming in at some point at an amazing price point. If I remember correctly, the price when the order was placed was $3750, as opposed to the $5150. it cost now.
> 
> Just sayin.......
> 
> Mods, if I've overstepped, please remove.


 
Is it yellow or white gold?


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> Sjunky!!! turquoise bracelet at the old price...hopefully she sees this


 I pmed her as soon as I saw it. I feel like a stalker!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> I pmed her as soon as I saw it. I feel like a stalker!


better VCA then a people stalker LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't you just wish that you had bought all this back in May?
I do....
Think of the $ we would have saved.






darkangel07760 said:


> Oh I just pm'd you! Didn't know you were online. My SO is pretty much done with me buying stuff. It's my money, but he is like, how much do you NEED? I have NO idea what he is going to say about my latest VCA purchase! Though he knows that I wanted it, and that I also wanted to beat the next dang price increase.... I am just not going to make a big deal about it in front of him. Though... I hate to say it, but this is it for VCA and me. Until I get a better job, at least.


----------



## lubird217

darkangel07760 said:


> So, in all honesty, I am thinking... since I got myself such a nice gift, I should get my SO something nice for Christmas + birthday as well... Hmmmm



I'm really really happy for you! Nothing gets me more excited than buying myself jewelry - I consider it a great pleasure in life - lol! Congrats! I can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you just wish that you had bought all this back in May?
> I do....
> Think of the $ we would have saved.


 
Yah. No kidding! Or better yet years ago.


----------



## lubird217

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.
> 
> i mentioned recently what a lovely transaction I had at the BG VCA in NY.  I was able to find a turq. bracelet that matched my necklace perfectly.  I jumped at the chance to buy it.
> 
> Now, the thing is, I have one on order I placed two increases ago.  They will honor the old price.  But, I don't need it now.  If anyone wants it, I could probably arrange it.  I don't know when it will be in, but was told recently that they're going to try to fill the turq. orders that they have, and then availability will be sketchy.
> 
> This is not a solicitation to sell something, just a heads up on something that will be coming in at some point at an amazing price point.  If I remember correctly, the price when the order was placed was $3750, as opposed to the $5150. it cost now.
> 
> Just sayin.......
> 
> Mods, if I've overstepped, please remove.




That is so nice that you posted this to all us VCA lovers 

It's not even on my wish list and now all of a sudden it seems like I wouldn't let an opportunity like this go. We're all a bit obsessed, right?


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you just wish that you had bought all this back in May?
> I do....
> Think of the $ we would have saved.


 
I totally know what you mean. I look at it this way:  I am buying (somewhat) within my means, and I have beat the next price increase.  
I think that I am good with what I have; actually, I KNOW I am good with what I have.  I have two very pretty necklaces now from VCA, and that is good with me.  So everytime I get the impulse, I have to realize that I really _cannot afford anymore._
I have been on a bit of a buying spree for the past year.  There have been alot of high end items that I have purchased this year, and now I have what I need.  
I am buying one last thing from Tiffany's as well... They are also doing another price increase Januray/February, and I am currently trying to narrow it down to the best purchase from them too.
I mean, obviously when I finally land a proper job and get back to making more money, things will change.  I guess I have just been a bit stressed this past year or two, and honestly this retail therapy helped.


----------



## darkangel07760

lubird217 said:


> I'm really really happy for you! Nothing gets me more excited than buying myself jewelry - I consider it a great pleasure in life - lol! Congrats! I can't wait to see modeling pics!!


 
I am such a HUGE fan of jewelry!  I just checked, and I will be getting this by tomorrow.  WOW that is fast!  I have to leave for work by 1:15 tomorrow... I hope that it will arrive before that!!!
But yea, this will be my last high end designer piece until I find a better paying job... I simply cannot afford any more!  Lol at least I will have my pretty jewelry to wear!


----------



## beansbeans

darkangel07760 said:


> I am such a HUGE fan of jewelry! I just checked, and I will be getting this by tomorrow. WOW that is fast! I have to leave for work by 1:15 tomorrow... I hope that it will arrive before that!!!
> But yea, this will be my last high end designer piece until I find a better paying job... I simply cannot afford any more! Lol at least I will have my pretty jewelry to wear!


 
PLEASE post some modelling pics   I would love to see your two necklaces layered!!!  

I completely hear you on being happy with what you have.  Every time I think about buying more VCA, I have to CONSCIOUSLY tell myself not to be so greedy.  It's a hard-won battle each time LOL   Also, my indulgence in VCA really trained me to budget and cut out frivolous expenses.  

Like you, I am also looking for a better-paying job... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## darkangel07760

beansbeans said:


> PLEASE post some modelling pics   I would love to see your two necklaces layered!!!
> 
> I completely hear you on being happy with what you have.  Every time I think about buying more VCA, I have to CONSCIOUSLY tell myself not to be so greedy.  It's a hard-won battle each time LOL   Also, my indulgence in VCA really trained me to budget and cut out frivolous expenses.
> 
> Like you, I am also looking for a better-paying job... GOOD LUCK!


 
I just got my necklace in today!  I will post pics in a few.
I have cut back on other things because this is what makes me happy; well, it makes me happier!  It is such a happy little piece, every time I look at it I think it is going to remind me to let things go and move on in a positive way.


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I just got my necklace in today! I will post pics in a few.
> I have cut back on other things because this is what makes me happy; well, it makes me happier! It is such a happy little piece, every time I look at it I think it is going to remind me to let things go and move on in a positive way.


 

Congrats! We are sweet butterfly twins(sort of) except mine is MOP.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I just wanted to let those who enquired that the turq. bracelet I ordered in March came in today.  The first person who contacted me is arranging to have it shipped to her.  

I'm just thrilled that one of us is getting to take advantage of this wonderful deal!


----------



## Bethc

That's really wonderful!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Congrats! We are sweet butterfly twins(sort of) except mine is MOP.


 
If I didn't already have the vintage clover mop, I would have gotten the sweet in MOP!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> If I didn't already have the vintage clover mop, I would have gotten the sweet in MOP!



Wasn't your first piece a sweet mop and you exchanged it for the vintage Alhambra?  I want a turquoise piece too.  How exciting. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to let those who enquired that the turq. bracelet I ordered in March came in today.  The first person who contacted me is arranging to have it shipped to her.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that one of us is getting to take advantage of this wonderful deal!


 congrats to who PM'd you first!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That could be the best sales pitch EVER....
SA: "Just buy everything you could ever possible want...NOW....just imagine the $$ you will save with all of our future crazy price increases"....
GAH!!!





sjunky13 said:


> Yah. No kidding! Or better yet years ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have made somebody VERY happy today!!!



Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to let those who enquired that the turq. bracelet I ordered in March came in today. The first person who contacted me is arranging to have it shipped to her.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that one of us is getting to take advantage of this wonderful deal!


----------



## preciousp

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to let those who enquired that the turq. bracelet I ordered in March came in today. The first person who contacted me is arranging to have it shipped to her.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that one of us is getting to take advantage of this wonderful deal!


 
I hope the person who was lucky enough to get this piece post pics for us all to see!!  Why did it take 8 months for your order to arrive?


----------



## Candice0985

^ ugh 8 months!!? that's insane! I don't think I will ever have the patience to wait 8 months for a special order


----------



## darkangel07760

Cavalier Girl said:


> I just wanted to let those who enquired that the turq. bracelet I ordered in March came in today.  The first person who contacted me is arranging to have it shipped to her.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that one of us is getting to take advantage of this wonderful deal!


 
That is SUPER nice of you!  Thanks for spreading the positive sharing vibes!


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Wasn't your first piece a sweet mop and you exchanged it for the vintage Alhambra?  I want a turquoise piece too.  How exciting. Can't wait for pics.


 
Yep!  I wore the mop clover sweet for almost a month (well, I only wore it a few times once I realized that I might want to exchange it), and I decided that I needed to MOP clover to be a bit bigger, since my pale skin coupled with a tiny little MOP clover made it barely noticeable.  I liked the price of the sweet, but the size of the vintage was really better.
However, with the turquiose butterfly being such a cute pop of color, I didn't feel that it would "disappear" on my neck.


----------



## sjunky13

I was able to get the turq bracelet from CG's SA. I am having it shipped. I am very happy! Thanks Cavalier Girl for the tip!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> I was able to get the turq bracelet from CG's SA. I am having it shipped. I am very happy! Thanks Cavalier Girl for the tip!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> I was able to get the turq bracelet from CG's SA. I am having it shipped. I am very happy! Thanks Cavalier Girl for the tip!



^ Congrats *D*! That was a very tempting opportunity. The old prices seem so low in comparison now.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I was able to get the turq bracelet from CG's SA. I am having it shipped. I am very happy! Thanks Cavalier Girl for the tip!


 
Awesome!  Maybe some modeling pics when it comes in?


----------



## marialc121

I just wanted to share this awesome experience with all of you.  I was invited to a luncheon yesterday with Nicolas Bos, Creative Director & CEO of the Americas.  I had a wonderful time talking with him briefly about his inspirations and designs.  Also, I got to see some and try on pieces that were flown in from Paris.    And of course, I was excited to meet some of the clients and the food was fabulous.  I would also love to hear from other fellow members that attended the event.  Thanks for letting me share.  Here are some goodies from the event.


----------



## *jennifer*

^sounds delightful, *marialc121*!!
the pieces they had flown in must have been stunning! any photos for us to drool over??


----------



## StephKou

marialc121 said:


> I just wanted to share this awesome experience with all of you.  I was invited to a luncheon yesterday with Nicolas Bos, Creative Director & CEO of the Americas.  I had a wonderful time talking with him briefly about his inspirations and designs.  Also, I got to see some and try on pieces that were flown in from Paris.    And of course, I was excited to meet some of the clients and the food was fabulous.  I would also love to hear from other fellow members that attended the event.  Thanks for letting me share.  Here are some goodies from the event.


lucky you!!!


----------



## marialc121

*jennifer* said:


> ^sounds delightful, *marialc121*!!
> the pieces they had flown in must have been stunning! any photos for us to drool over??



It was great!  I enjoyed every moment of it.  Unfortunately, I got too excited when I was trying on the pieces that I totally forgot to take pics.  Imagine trying all these pieces that are half a million to millions of dollars!    Also, not to mention, having the chance to try on as many of the casual/everyday pieces as possible.  Here are a few that I pulled off the web of the pieces that were there yesterday.  




StephKou said:


> lucky you!!!



Thank you!


----------



## marialc121

Oh, and silly me, I forgot to share one of my favorite parts of the luncheon...the dessert!  Sorry for the melted ice cream.


----------



## *jennifer*

those pieces!


----------



## Bethc

Hi, I got invited to the party @ 57th St Wednesday night, anyone going?  I'd love to meet up!!


----------



## *jennifer*

Bethc said:


> Hi, I got invited to the party @ 57th St Wednesday night, anyone going?  I'd love to meet up!!



i'm so new to VCA. i didn't hear about this. 
what are the details? sounds fun!


----------



## vbbe

anyone happen to know the price of wedding bands??? im looking at the beaded platinum with diamonds and the platinum with 3 diamonds...^^


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> I just wanted to share this awesome experience with all of you.  I was invited to a luncheon yesterday with Nicolas Bos, Creative Director & CEO of the Americas.  I had a wonderful time talking with him briefly about his inspirations and designs.  Also, I got to see some and try on pieces that were flown in from Paris.    And of course, I was excited to meet some of the clients and the food was fabulous.  I would also love to hear from other fellow members that attended the event.  Thanks for letting me share.  Here are some goodies from the event.


 
Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> I just wanted to share this awesome experience with all of you. I was invited to a luncheon yesterday with Nicolas Bos, Creative Director & CEO of the Americas. I had a wonderful time talking with him briefly about his inspirations and designs. Also, I got to see some and try on pieces that were flown in from Paris.  And of course, I was excited to meet some of the clients and the food was fabulous. I would also love to hear from other fellow members that attended the event. Thanks for letting me share. Here are some goodies from the event.


 
How fun!  Sounds like a really nice event!


----------



## darkangel07760

Bethc said:


> Hi, I got invited to the party @ 57th St Wednesday night, anyone going?  I'd love to meet up!!


 
Lucky!  I would totally go if I wasn't in California!


----------



## lubird217

Bethc said:


> Hi, I got invited to the party @ 57th St Wednesday night, anyone going?  I'd love to meet up!!



I wasn't invited 

I have two events to go to anyway so that's ok but please go and tell us about it!


----------



## G&Smommy

I have some GCs that I want to use towards VCA and am looking for advice on my next purchase.  I have the Magic pave pendant, Magic MOP pendant, the WG MOP vintage bracelet and the Magic MOP BTF ring.  I am considering either a bracelet or ring.  I would love a piece to layer with my vintage MOP bracelet.  Do you think a solid rose or yellow gold Alhambra bracelet would look nice layered with the WG MOP or should I go with the WG plain Perlee bangle?  Any other recommendation?  I am also considering the Magic pave ring but would prefer to get something at a lower price point.  Also, does anyone have the current price for the plain Perlee bangle?  Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

My SA kindly let me have a preview of the Christmas limited edition necklace, Carnelian clover set in rose gold with a diamond. Beautiful! It was a press piece and not on sale yet. I am so sorry I didn't ask to take a photo.


----------



## Candice0985

G&Smommy said:


> I have some GCs that I want to use towards VCA and am looking for advice on my next purchase. I have the Magic pave pendant, Magic MOP pendant, the WG MOP vintage bracelet and the Magic MOP BTF ring. I am considering either a bracelet or ring. I would love a piece to layer with my vintage MOP bracelet. Do you think a solid rose or yellow gold Alhambra bracelet would look nice layered with the WG MOP or should I go with the WG plain Perlee bangle? Any other recommendation? I am also considering the Magic pave ring but would prefer to get something at a lower price point. Also, does anyone have the current price for the plain Perlee bangle? Thanks!


I think the RG 5 motif bracelet would look great with your WG MOP bracelet, or the YG they're both gorgeous- go with whatever metal colour compliments your skintone the best


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> My SA kindly let me have a preview of the Christmas limited edition necklace, Carnelian clover set in rose gold with a diamond. Beautiful! It was a press piece and not on sale yet. I am so sorry I didn't ask to take a photo.


 sounds pretty! what is the retail going to be on this piece?


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> I think the RG 5 motif bracelet would look great with your WG MOP bracelet, or the YG they're both gorgeous- go with whatever metal colour compliments your skintone the best


 
Thanks Candice0985!  I am hoping to be able to try on both, as well as the Perlee bangle, to make a good decision.


----------



## Candice0985

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks Candice0985! I am hoping to be able to try on both, as well as the Perlee bangle, to make a good decision.


 definitely try on both! I'm sure the perlee or the vintage 5 motif would look amazing with the WG MOP bracelet. Cant wait to see what you pick!


----------



## darkangel07760

G&Smommy said:


> I have some GCs that I want to use towards VCA and am looking for advice on my next purchase.  I have the Magic pave pendant, Magic MOP pendant, the WG MOP vintage bracelet and the Magic MOP BTF ring.  I am considering either a bracelet or ring.  I would love a piece to layer with my vintage MOP bracelet.  Do you think a solid rose or yellow gold Alhambra bracelet would look nice layered with the WG MOP or should I go with the WG plain Perlee bangle?  Any other recommendation?  I am also considering the Magic pave ring but would prefer to get something at a lower price point.  Also, does anyone have the current price for the plain Perlee bangle?  Thanks!


 
I think a solid rose gold alhambra bracelet would be nice!


----------



## darkangel07760

periogirl28 said:


> My SA kindly let me have a preview of the Christmas limited edition necklace, Carnelian clover set in rose gold with a diamond. Beautiful! It was a press piece and not on sale yet. I am so sorry I didn't ask to take a photo.


 
Yes, they informed me about that piece when I was at Neiman Marcus!  Sounds pretty.


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> I think a solid rose gold alhambra bracelet would be nice!



I agree!  I think the solid RG would look fabulous with the MOP.  Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Phish Lala

marialc121 said:


> I agree! I think the solid RG would look fabulous with the MOP. Can't wait to see what you get!


 
Love the solid rose gold..and it would really look nice with some simple thin diamond bangles as well!


----------



## Phish Lala

Candice0985 said:


> sounds pretty! what is the retail going to be on this piece?


 

My SA just sent me a picture as well. It is $3550. I love anything limited edition from Van Cleef!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, Candice0985, darkangel07760, marialc121, and Phish Lala!  Now I just have to hope VCA has the pieces available for me to try on


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would recommend the all yg vintage alhambra.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

darkangel07760 said:


> WHOAH!
> So I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise necklace!!!! I decided that I didn't want to lose out on getting the turquoise piece, and I also didn't want to lose out to another price increase, so I did it!
> I got some help  finding a VCA shop that actually had the necklace in stock... I just need to do a little paperwork, and then my necklace will be on its way!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited. I do have the funds to pay it off, so it's all good... I will be sure to post modleing pics when I get it! But I think I am going to "hide" it until my birthday, so it will be Happy Birthday to me lol!!!! Luckily that's only until Februaury, so not long of a wait!



Congrats, darkangel! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would recommend the all yg vintage alhambra.


 
Thanks.  I hope to be able to try on all of the options and determine which looks best.  I'm happy to hear that the WG will work well with YG or RG.


----------



## cokezero

Would anyone by any chance know where I can purchase this online?

http://tinypic.com/r/2e32xqg/5

Thank-you very much


----------



## dbeech

cokezero said:


> Would anyone by any chance know where I can purchase this online?
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2e32xqg/5
> 
> Thank-you very much


 

Try Betteridge or London Jewelers.


----------



## Phish Lala

What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary.  If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!


----------



## marialc121

Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary.  If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!



I have not seen the Rose de Noel earrings but I did try on the necklace in white MOP and it was really beautiful.  My favorite one would be the coral but, unfortunately, they do not sell it in the U.S.  The turquoise is quite lovely as well.  You'll need to see them because they are really beautiful in person.


----------



## tbbbjb

Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary.  If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!



Love them!  They are so feminine, if turquoise is a color that works for you; I think they will be hard pressed to pass them by (sorry, to be so enabling but they are just gorgeous!).  I do not believe they are available very often, but I could be wrong.   Out of curiosity, does anyone know how rare they are, to come across them in the store without a SO?  

Would you mind telling me the price of the gray mother of pearl ones?  (You can PM me if you prefer)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOVE them!!!!!
Last month I passed a young woman on 5th ave who was wearing the Rose De Noel earrings.  She was very conservatively dressed..navy sheath dress/coat...boots....blond bobbed hair...and those earrings.

Today I tried on a pair...they were not my color (dark grey mop) but if they had been turquoise...oh my goodness.  






Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary. If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary. If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!


 
Turquoise and yellow gold?  Sounds VERY pretty!!!


----------



## eye candy

turquoise earrings on Vera Farmiga.  the sexy lady in "Up in the Air"







I agree.  I've only see the MOPs in person at NM.  I haven't seen the coral and turquoise.  The earrings and ring look stunning on her.


----------



## eye candy

check out the VCA perlee bracelets (yes, bracelets..not one but three!!) on Leighton Meester.  I would post but the file is huge.  

http://lilylemontree.blogspot.com/2011/08/chic-this-week-best-in-show-for-august_29.html  - fourth picture down


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> check out the VCA perlee bracelets (yes, bracelets..not one but three!!) on Leighton Meester.  I would post but the file is huge.
> 
> http://lilylemontree.blogspot.com/2011/08/chic-this-week-best-in-show-for-august_29.html  - fourth picture down


 
Yes, I did!!!  But.... The stacking of three Perlee bracelets did not look great on her IMO.  Must be just me...


----------



## eye candy

einseine said:


> Yes, I did!!!  But.... The stacking of three Perlee bracelets did not look great on her IMO.  Must be just me...



Yes, it's just you.     just kidding!!  

I was surprised to see that big beaded perlee bracelet in the middle.  It made it more interesting to look at.   :weird:  Quite a unique look imho.


----------



## einseine

eye candy said:


> Yes, it's just you.     just kidding!!
> 
> I was surprised to see that thin perlee bracelet in the middle.  It made it more interesting to look at.   :weird:  Quite a unique look imho.


 
The thin one in the middle???  She is wearing the golden perals one in the middle, isn't she? :weird:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## einseine

Not the "golden", it is in WG.


----------



## sbelle

eye candy said:


> check out the VCA perlee bracelets (yes, bracelets..not one but three!!) on Leighton Meester.  I would post but the file is huge.
> 
> http://lilylemontree.blogspot.com/2011/08/chic-this-week-best-in-show-for-august_29.html  - fourth picture down


----------



## vancleef fan

eye candy said:


> turquoise earrings on Vera Farmiga.  the sexy lady in "Up in the Air"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I've only see the MOPs in person at NM.  I haven't seen the coral and turquoise.  The earrings and ring look stunning on her.


 

Vera is wearing the Rose de Noel in Chalcedony not turquiose....


----------



## vancleef fan

Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary.  If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!


 

I love the Rose de Noel earclips, bought mine in Turquoise with yellow gold few years ago, the color worked very well with my skin tone and my wardrobe.... I love them, very classic/timeless and not very blingy  so 
I've worn them with a white shirt and jeans ( day time ) and of course for the evening....
Would love to buy another pair in angel skin coral


----------



## vancleef fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOVE them!!!!!
> Last month I passed a young woman on 5th ave who was wearing the Rose De Noel earrings.  She was very conservatively dressed..navy sheath dress/coat...boots....blond bobbed hair...and those earrings.
> 
> Today I tried on a pair...they were not my color (dark grey mop) but if they had been turquoise...oh my goodness.


 

The Rose de noel are done in many stones : white mother of pearl, grey mother of pearl, onyx, chalcedony, many shades of coral and turquoise

They made few pairs   in Jade 20  years ago


----------



## *jennifer*

vancleef fan said:


> Vera is wearing the Rose de Noel in Chalcedony not turquiose....



i love the chalcedony!! 
i don't see it as commonly as the MOP and was wondering why there isn't more love for chalcedony? i love the milkiness of it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your avatar is so beautiful.
What a gorgeous shade of blue....




vancleef fan said:


> The Rose de noel are done in many stones : white mother of pearl, grey mother of pearl, onyx, chalcedony, many shades of coral and turquoise
> 
> They made few pairs in Jade 20 years ago


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The earrings look beautiful on Vera.
I think that chalcedony looks great on some skin tones....on me, it was very grey...blah.  In the vintage alhambra, it was just the least exciting among the choices.  Some people absolutely adore it, though.





*jennifer* said:


> i love the chalcedony!!
> i don't see it as commonly as the MOP and was wondering why there isn't more love for chalcedony? i love the milkiness of it.


----------



## elleestbelle

OMG those earrings are GORGEOUS!



eye candy said:


> turquoise earrings on Vera Farmiga. the sexy lady in "Up in the Air"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I've only see the MOPs in person at NM. I haven't seen the coral and turquoise. The earrings and ring look stunning on her.


----------



## thimp

Phish Lala said:


> What does everyone think of the Rose de Noel earrings? My SA just got a gray mother of pearl pair and...wait for it..wait for it...Turquoise Yewllow Gold eeeekkkkk! I just got introduced to this style and I think it is just so lovely, wonderful, classic, feminine and just about every other fabulous word in the dictionary.  If funds were unlimited I would say every color is a must have!!! Please post thoughts..help!


Lucky you! If I ever find the Turquoise and white gold version, I would be in big trouble! What is the current price of the turquoise and yellow gold version?


----------



## sjunky13

I got my bracelet today!  It is gorgeous!!! 
5 Motif turq and YG!

Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3


----------



## Phish Lala

thimp said:


> Lucky you! If I ever find the Turquoise and white gold version, I would be in big trouble! What is the current price of the turquoise and yellow gold version?


 

Ahh you ladies are making me simply more in love with them..they really would be unbelievable day or night with literally any color in the rainbow..
They are $28,800... but my thought is that pieces like this are worth not buying something for a while, especially when you purchase a VCA piece, I only foresee it increasing in value and rarity! hmmm..I think I need to get a photo sent to me by SA, I might have to print it out and leave it around the house for someone to "find"  After all,the holiday are just around the corner!!


----------



## marialc121

sjunky13 said:


> I got my bracelet today!  It is gorgeous!!!
> 5 Motif turq and YG!
> 
> Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3



Yeah!!!  Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see some beautiful modeling pics!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I got my bracelet today! It is gorgeous!!!
> 5 Motif turq and YG!
> 
> Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3


 
Awesome!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

sjunky13 said:


> I got my bracelet today! It is gorgeous!!!
> 5 Motif turq and YG!
> 
> Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3


 
congrats!  i cannot wait to see a pic of this beauty!


----------



## vancleef fan

1


----------



## vancleef fan

*SJUNKY13*
Congrats !!!  Modeling pics please


----------



## dbeech

elleestbelle said:


> OMG those earrings are GORGEOUS!


 

Maybe the color is off in the photo, but these look like chalcedony, not turquoise.  Oops, I see someone already already noticed this.


----------



## eye candy

dbeech said:


> Maybe the color is off in the photo, but these look like chalcedony, not turquoise.  Oops, I see someone already already noticed this.



Opps... yes, it's chalcedony.  My mistake :shame:  uh-oh, I need glasses!!  :weird:


----------



## eye candy

sbelle said:


>



Thanks for posting the pic sbelle!  I really need to learn how to edit pictures in my Mac.


----------



## eye candy

sjunky13 said:


> I got my bracelet today!  It is gorgeous!!!
> 5 Motif turq and YG!
> 
> Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3



Congrats sjunky!!  I would have snatch that one from ya.    But I knew you would like it.  You've got a such a good deal on it too!!  Lucky you.


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> I got my bracelet today! It is gorgeous!!!
> 5 Motif turq and YG!
> 
> Thanks to the wonderfull Cavalier Girl <3


 ooooh how much do you love it!?!?!


----------



## dialv

sjunky13 please show a pic! So excited for you!!


----------



## lubird217

sjunky13 - i'm so glad it's amongst friends! show us!!


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> The earrings look beautiful on Vera.
> I think that chalcedony looks great on some skin tones....on me, it was very grey...blah.  In the vintage alhambra, it was just the least exciting among the choices.  Some people absolutely adore it, though.



the issue of skin tone is a good point. 
i am of the latter group and adore it! i have put the 10-motif chalcedony very very VERY high on my wishlist.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What do you think of the carnelian?
Seriously want it....after having collected everything but this one (and the chalcedony).  I feel sort of like a crazy vca addict.





*jennifer* said:


> the issue of skin tone is a good point.
> i am of the latter group and adore it! i have put the 10-motif chalcedony very very VERY high on my wishlist.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you think of the carnelian?
> Seriously want it....after having collected everything but this one (and the chalcedony).  I feel sort of like a crazy vca addict.



I think carnelian is very skintone friendly, and if you are a yellow gold gal, then perfect! Sooo pretty, and just the right thing to have for this time of year!


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you think of the carnelian?
> Seriously want it....after having collected everything but this one (and the chalcedony).  I feel sort of like a crazy vca addict.



chalcedony is my absolute favorite right now and carnelian would be second. the red of carnelian is a standout color and in the YG, looks really rich and regal. it adds a pop or color to any outfit.

however, i wear alot of platinum/silver-toned jewelry and carnelian only comes in YG as far as i know. the chalcedony in WG is perfect for me. so, for me, until i find a money tree, carnelian has to wait.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you think of the carnelian?
> Seriously want it....after having collected everything but this one (and the chalcedony). I feel sort of like a crazy vca addict.


 
I know it is a tough decision for you... but if you can squeeze one more in before the next price hike... Well...


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you think of the carnelian?
> Seriously want it....after having collected everything but this one (and the chalcedony).  I feel sort of like a crazy vca addict.



 you want it--if you can do it-then do it.  its gorgeous and you already know what you will wear.  its a no-brainer for you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!!!  So true.
Just need to decide on the two 10s vs one 20 motif.
The colors vary a lot...from orangey to dark red. Finding two 10ms is not easy now because of the back order situation. I like the flexibility of having two but they must match perfectly. Tricky...like with the turquoise.
I have decided to sit and think about it a little longer....
Now when is that next price increase???







Hermesaholic said:


> you want it--if you can do it-then do it.  its gorgeous and you already know what you will wear.  its a no-brainer for you


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks everyone. It is at VCA being altered. I hope it is quick!


----------



## darkangel07760

So the SA at the VCA that I bought my butterfly sweet from says that she has been wearing her sweet bracelets all the time, except for swimming in the ocean or pool. So I put my clover on Sunday, and haven't taken it off at all!  So far, so good!!!


----------



## einseine

Could someone pls give me advice!!

Which one would you recommend???  It seems the price gap is large ($1600 and $4150) with respect to the motif size gap (0.9cm and 1.4cm).


----------



## vancleef fan

einseine said:


> Could someone pls give me advice!!
> 
> Which one would you recommend???  It seems the price gap is large ($1600 and $4150) with respect to the motif size gap (0.9cm and 1.4cm).


 

I have the exact pair on the right... Love them, very wearable and the size is just right... the mini are too small in my honest opinion
Good luck


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Could someone pls give me advice!!
> 
> Which one would you recommend???  It seems the price gap is large ($1600 and $4150) with respect to the motif size gap (0.9cm and 1.4cm).



I have the clips too, in WG/MOP.  I've tried the mini sized earrings a few times.  They were too small and I had trouble getting the back on, I kept dropping it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!!  So true.
> Just need to decide on the two 10s vs one 20 motif.
> The colors vary a lot...from orangey to dark red. Finding two 10ms is not easy now because of the back order situation. I like the flexibility of having two but they must match perfectly. Tricky...like with the turquoise.
> I have decided to sit and think about it a little longer....
> Now when is that next price increase???




is there REALLY going to be another price increase?


----------



## park56

thimp said:


> I think carnelian is very skintone friendly, and if you are a yellow gold gal, then perfect! Sooo pretty, and just the right thing to have for this time of year!



You ladies are lucky! I tried the carnelian (and also the chalcedony ... And the green jade when they offered it). The transluscence of the stones didn't work with my skin tone; I found solids such ad MOP, turquoise, and onyx worked much better for a pop.


----------



## einseine

vancleef fan said:


> I have the exact pair on the right... Love them, very wearable and the size is just right... the mini are too small in my honest opinion
> Good luck


 


Bethc said:


> I have the clips too, in WG/MOP.  I've tried the mini sized earrings a few times.  They were too small and I had trouble getting the back on, I kept dropping it.


 
van cleeffan & Bethc, 
Thank you for your advice.  You two gave me the exact advice I wanted! (if the sweet ones are too small & about the wearability of the earclip ones).  I don't want to spend time in getting off/on the studs.

I am planning to purchase a vintage alhambra necklace (20 motifs) as my first VCA piece, but...I am not sure if I want the onyx or carnelian.  I am sure about the earrings - I want the onyx ones!!  The earclips might be my first VCA piece...  I'm going to the VCA store!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Of course....it's only a matter of when......LOL.

Hopefully not too soon.


QUOTE=Hermesaholic;20415795]is there REALLY going to be another price increase?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bethc

I went to see the holiday pendant today.  Single Carnelian motif in RG w/1 diamond.  $3,550 I think... I wasn't wowed by it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> I went to see the holiday pendant today.  Single Carnelian motif in RG w/1 diamond.  $3,550 I think... I wasn't wowed by it.




too little?


----------



## *jennifer*

^isn't the motif the same size as the vintage earclip? i think it's a reasonable size?


----------



## Bethc

I think it is the same size as a regular motif, just it looks different on my ear than around my neck.  I guess it's also because it's a light color, last year's looked different to me.


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> I went to see the holiday pendant today.  Single Carnelian motif in RG w/1 diamond.  $3,550 I think... I wasn't wowed by it.


 
This?


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> This?



Yes, that's it.  RG/Carnelian, I love RG and have a lot of pieces in RG, so I was hoping to add another piece, it just didn't work on me.


----------



## elleestbelle

einseine said:


> Could someone pls give me advice!!
> 
> Which one would you recommend???  It seems the price gap is large ($1600 and $4150) with respect to the motif size gap (0.9cm and 1.4cm).



I have the mini size and love it. The ear clips were too heavy for me and i wanted a pair i could wear everyday. The backs on the mini size are desogned such that they will not come off unless you are taking them off.


----------



## elleestbelle

darkangel07760 said:


> So the SA at the VCA that I bought my butterfly sweet from says that she has been wearing her sweet bracelets all the time, except for swimming in the ocean or pool. So I put my clover on Sunday, and haven't taken it off at all!  So far, so good!!!



You are making me want to add the sweet clover bracelet to my with list!


----------



## Hermesaholic

elleestbelle said:


> You are making me want to add the sweet clover bracelet to my with list!




i like the idea of a single motif bracelet or necklace but the motifs are simply too smal for me


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone own any vintage VCA?  I am really in love with some of the older designs from the 40's and 50's and 60's.  dont know when this was made but i am crazy about it


----------



## *jennifer*

^that is stunning!


----------



## wren

^^ love that brooch!


----------



## Hermesaholic

i know !!! I wish they made pieces that were like this.  not completely diamond or gem encrusted so that they are 1) hardly wearable and 2)the cost of a mercedes


----------



## darkangel07760

elleestbelle said:


> You are making me want to add the sweet clover bracelet to my with list!


 
 Well, what can I say?  I have been wearing my vintage mop clover necklace all week,and no problems so far!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

darkangel07760 said:


> Well, what can I say?  I have been wearing my vintage mop clover necklace all week,and no problems so far!!!



is it carnelian or mop --i cant recall?


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> is it carnelian or mop --i cant recall?


 
mop!


----------



## elleestbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> i like the idea of a single motif bracelet or necklace but the motifs are simply too smal for me



I think i would like that size for an everyday kind of bracelet  i have my eye on the vintage sized pendant tho!!



darkangel07760 said:


> Well, what can I say?  I have been wearing my vintage mop clover necklace all week,and no problems so far!!!



oh wow. When i got my mop earrings, my SA at NM had me paranoid about them being the first thing you take off at night and the last thing you put on in the morning! I am pretty sure i want the vintage mop pendant to go with my earrings


----------



## Hermesaholic

darkangel07760 said:


> mop!



right!  you have the very dark hair as i recall and the mop just glowed against your skin and hair!!


----------



## darkangel07760

elleestbelle said:


> I think i would like that size for an everyday kind of bracelet  i have my eye on the vintage sized pendant tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow. When i got my mop earrings, my SA at NM had me paranoid about them being the first thing you take off at night and the last thing you put on in the morning! I am pretty sure i want the vintage mop pendant to go with my earrings


 
The SA said she wore hers all the time, except swimming in the pool and the ocean. She was pretty dan sure about it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> right!  you have the very dark hair as i recall and the mop just glowed against your skin and hair!!


 
Yes!  the sweet was too small in the mop, it sorta disappeared, but the vintage was perfect!!!  I also have the butterfly sweet in turquoise and that pops too.  I love VCA!!!


----------



## einseine

elleestbelle said:


> I have the mini size and love it. The ear clips were too heavy for me and i wanted a pair i could wear everyday. The backs on the mini size are desogned such that they will not come off unless you are taking them off.


 
Thanks for your input!  Yes... the ear clips look a big heavy...  I must check at the store.


----------



## vbbe

Anyone know the price of RG bangle?????


----------



## Hermesaholic

So ladies:  are there any VCA pieces on your Christmas/holiday wish list?


----------



## *jennifer*

^#1 on my wishlist this year is the 10-motif in chalcedony and white gold. i am crossing my fingers for it!


----------



## Hermesaholic

*jennifer* said:


> ^#1 on my wishlist this year is the 10-motif in chalcedony and white gold. i am crossing my fingers for it!



so funny--i was just on eeeebay and saw one listed at a price higher than retail!  i love chalcedony--it is my favorite of all the available stones


----------



## *jennifer*

^me too! chalcedony is my absolute favorite stone at VCA.  there is something about it that just glows and looks so transcedent!


----------



## Hermesaholic

*jennifer* said:


> ^me too! chalcedony is my absolute favorite stone at VCA.  there is something about it that just glows and looks so transcedent!




its the only stone (that I know of...) that allows light through.  meaning its not opaque.  i love that quality


----------



## hermes_fan

Hermesaholic said:


> So ladies: are there any VCA pieces on your Christmas/holiday wish list?


 I'm hoping to get the yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet when in London and then THAT's IT for me!  (for now!)
I just got the YG earrings and it's funny that i used to think they were ugly and now i think they're great!  Not sure of the price in London yet but the exchange rate is pretty good these days and i get the tax back.  I have a black bracelet that is so big that i can slide it on my wrist without opening it but i actually like that because otherwise they are a pain to put on yourself (anyone else have this problem).  I may ask them to put aside the largest one for me.

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Hermesaholic

hermes_fan said:


> I'm hoping to get the yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet when in London and then THAT's IT for me!  (for now!)
> I just got the YG earrings and it's funny that i used to think they were ugly and now i think they're great!  Not sure of the price in London yet but the exchange rate is pretty good these days and i get the tax back.  I have a black bracelet that is so big that i can slide it on my wrist without opening it but i actually like that because otherwise they are a pain to put on yourself (anyone else have this problem).  I may ask them to put aside the largest one for me.
> 
> Happy holidays to all!



what do you mean a black bracelet?  do you mean alhambra onyx?


----------



## *jennifer*

Hermesaholic said:


> its the only stone (that I know of...) that allows light through.  meaning its not opaque.  i love that quality



^exactly!! 
some of the carnelian sets i saw had a little bit of that quality but not like the chalcedony.


----------



## hermes_fan

Hermesaholic said:


> what do you mean a black bracelet? do you mean alhambra onyx?


 
yes i have the onyx and the YG MOP and the onyx is about 1/2 inch longer than the MOP.


----------



## Hermesaholic

hermes_fan said:


> yes i have the onyx and the YG MOP and the onyx is about 1/2 inch longer than the MOP.




yes i like them extra long.........easier to get on and off


----------



## *jennifer*

i just came back from thanksgiving with my family and found these waiting for me at my apt... from a wonderful SA!

it was such a thoughtful surprise!


----------



## Bethc

*jennifer* said:


> i just came back from thanksgiving with my family and found these waiting for me at my apt... from a wonderful SA!
> 
> it was such a thoughtful surprise!



Lovely!


----------



## darkangel07760

*jennifer* said:


> i just came back from thanksgiving with my family and found these waiting for me at my apt... from a wonderful SA!
> 
> it was such a thoughtful surprise!



Very pretty!  I aso just received a lovely thank you letter from my SA, and she had sprayed a beautiful VCA perfume onth eltter, it was a treat to open it.  
I love our SA's!!!


----------



## HermesFSH

Love the new catalogue! Finally got mine today!


----------



## beachy10

Nothing VCA on my wishlist. My SO wouldn't buy me any even if he had the money. I do want a Birkin but I am going to Paris in May so I should probably save up my $$ for that trip.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those are some of my favorite flowers!!!




*jennifer* said:


> i just came back from thanksgiving with my family and found these waiting for me at my apt... from a wonderful SA!
> 
> it was such a thoughtful surprise!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have collect nearly all of the different stones and was very suprised by how much I loved the onyx.  I wear this one the most often (right now).Consider getting two 10 motifs so you can wear it long or short....
One more thing to consider..the onyx earrings are beautiful but if you plan to collect more vintage alhambra in the future the gold earrings will go with everything (provided you buy the stones set in yg).  
I also love the carnelian....both great choices.




einseine said:


> van cleeffan & Bethc,
> Thank you for your advice. You two gave me the exact advice I wanted! (if the sweet ones are too small & about the wearability of the earclip ones). I don't want to spend time in getting off/on the studs.
> 
> I am planning to purchase a vintage alhambra necklace (20 motifs) as my first VCA piece, but...I am not sure if I want the onyx or carnelian. I am sure about the earrings - I want the onyx ones!! The earclips might be my first VCA piece... I'm going to the VCA store!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So pretty and Wintery....



Hermesaholic said:


> anyone own any vintage VCA? I am really in love with some of the older designs from the 40's and 50's and 60's. dont know when this was made but i am crazy about it


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Those are some of my favorite flowers!!!



agreed! i love the peonies and hydrangeas together.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have collect nearly all of the different stones and was very suprised by how much I loved the onyx.  I wear this one the most often (right now).Consider getting two 10 motifs so you can wear it long or short....
> One more thing to consider..the onyx earrings are beautiful but if you plan to collect more vintage alhambra in the future the gold earrings will go with everything (provided you buy the stones set in yg).
> I also love the carnelian....both great choices.


 
I'm very much appreciative of your advice!  Your alhambra collection is GgggRrrrEeeeAaaaT!!!  I went to the VCA store with my dh on Sunday.  I tried on the YG earclips because they did not have the onyx ones in stock.  Yg ones looked great!, but, honestly I prefer the clover motif without a small round button???? in the center (it looks like a flower).

My dh does not like alhambla motif pieces very much and advise me to buy other necklaces, but he will agree in the end if I want it.  I was advised by the SA that the 20-motif onyx one was so popular that I might have to wait until next spring!!!  I was SO shocked...


----------



## kristal

Back from Paris with my first ever VCA! Also, this is the first time I've posted a picture here! Forgive me if they're either too big or too small or not so good!


----------



## kristal

It didn't work! Let me try again!


----------



## kristal

One more time!


----------



## dialv

Beautiful kristal!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

just saw a new advertisement for VCA showing a 20 motif gold with black onyx.........with three black butterflies of varying types ............the most beautiful ad I can recall of theirs--and makes me want the onyx!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

kristal said:


> One more time!


 
Such a pretty bracelet!  I love it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> just saw a new advertisement for VCA showing a 20 motif gold with black onyx.........with three black butterflies of varying types ............the most beautiful ad I can recall of theirs--and makes me want the onyx!!!


 
ohhh how nice!  Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## mauimaddness

kristal said:


> One more time!


 
Kristal Congratulations on your very first VCA piece!!! I just love the Magic collection soooo much ... The obssession will start now 

I feel that VCA is just like a box of Pringles.. Once you pop you can't stop


----------



## mauimaddness

Hermesaholic said:


> just saw a new advertisement for VCA showing a 20 motif gold with black onyx.........with three black butterflies of varying types ............the most beautiful ad I can recall of theirs--and makes me want the onyx!!!


 
Oh wow do share a pic of that advertisement.. would love to see it too


----------



## StephKou

kristal said:


> One more time!


what a fun and classic piece - congrats!


----------



## *jennifer*

congrats, *kristal*! i love the magic line. the grey MOP is beautiful!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> just saw a new advertisement for VCA showing a 20 motif gold with black onyx.........with three black butterflies of varying types ............the most beautiful ad I can recall of theirs--and makes me want the onyx!!!


Is this the ad? Their new ads are gorgeous!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Is this the ad? Their new ads are gorgeous!


OMG--thanks Thimp!  I was off on the butterflies--isnt it so pretty!?


----------



## kristal

mauimaddness said:


> Kristal Congratulations on your very first VCA piece!!! I just love the Magic collection soooo much ... The obssession will start now
> 
> I feel that VCA is just like a box of Pringles.. Once you pop you can't stop




Like a box of Pringles is hilarious!!! It's all too true though! haha!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> OMG--thanks Thimp!  I was off on the butterflies--isnt it so pretty!?


It's stunning in its beauty and simplicity. Now go and buy the onyx!


----------



## Candice0985

congratulations Kristal, enjoy your beautiful new bracelet!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> It's stunning in its beauty and simplicity. Now go and buy the onyx!




you know I am really do not care for yellow gold against my skin tone.  I have learned this the hard (expensive) way.  I like it to look at but not on me.  I have however developed an appreciation for rose gold.    It somehow works for me.  I have a gorgeous antique family piece that is platinum and rose gold and I really like how the rose gold blends with my white metal pieces too.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> you know I am really do not care for yellow gold against my skin tone.  I have learned this the hard (expensive) way.  I like it to look at but not on me.  I have however developed an appreciation for rose gold.    It somehow works for me.  I have a gorgeous antique family piece that is platinum and rose gold and I really like how the rose gold blends with my white metal pieces too.


Funny how I am in the same boat as you regarding yellow gold. Love the look of yellow gold, but not with my skin tone. Yellow gold brings out my yellow undertone. Rose gold is totally different. Love how rose gold looks on me.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Funny how I am in the same boat as you regarding yellow gold. Love the look of yellow gold, but not with my skin tone. Yellow gold brings out my yellow undertone. Rose gold is totally different. Love how rose gold looks on me.



exactly....  (i would think an onyx alhambra in rose gold would be spectacular!)


----------



## Bethc

Me three!  I'm struggling with my YG/TE pieces, I love the way they look, but not on me.  Everyone else says it looks great on me.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Me three!  I'm struggling with my YG/TE pieces, I love the way they look, but not on me.  Everyone else says it looks great on me.



I have always loved the Tigers Eye and the Carnelian and Onyx but after some really expensive mistakes I know I will feel the same.  What is your coloring if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> I have always loved the Tigers Eye and the Carnelian and Onyx but after some really expensive mistakes I know I will feel the same. What is your coloring if you dont mind sharing?


 
Really pale, like #2 or 3 in make-up foundation with brown hair and blue eyes.

My WG/Turq necklace makes my eyes really pop, but I don't feel the same way about the TE.  I keep trying it with different outfits, I'm thinking fall colors would work with it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your bracelet is so beautiful!!!
If VCA ever offered the vintage alhambra in the grey MOP I would me so




kristal said:


> One more time!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GET THE ONYX!!!!!
I bought it thanks to your encouragement and I absolutely love it!!!



Hermesaholic said:


> just saw a new advertisement for VCA showing a 20 motif gold with black onyx.........with three black butterflies of varying types ............the most beautiful ad I can recall of theirs--and makes me want the onyx!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous ad....and that is a 20 motif AND a 10 motif!!!!




thimp said:


> Is this the ad? Their new ads are gorgeous!


----------



## kat99

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous ad....and that is a 20 motif AND a 10 motif!!!!



I just counted the motifs and said the same thing! Such a beautiful ad.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have similar coloring but my hair is hi-lighted blonde.Like you, I have the tigers eye....it is a much softer look..very unlike the striking look of the turquoise...but I am sure you look gorgeous with it (hence the compliments).  I have very fair skin-yellow based..and I actually like how the yg sort of blends in with my skintone so the stones are the main focus.  When I tried on the wg (a while back) the chain stood out a lot.
A few years ago Dh purchased the long Tiffany diamond sprinkles necklace for me...in yg. That was way back when all I would wear was platinum.  All of my diamonds are set in platinum...well, it wound up perfect because all you notice are the diamonds.  
Have you tried the TE and the carnelian together?  Very dramatic....






Bethc said:


> Really pale, like #2 or 3 in make-up foundation with brown hair and blue eyes.
> 
> My WG/Turq necklace makes my eyes really pop, but I don't feel the same way about the TE. I keep trying it with different outfits, I'm thinking fall colors would work with it.


----------



## sjunky13

Beth, I have seen the Tigers eye on you in pics and it looks wonderful.
Ladies , have you ever dealt with Short Hills NJ store? Wow are they rude?
I mean I had the worst jewelry experience there. 
The manager was impossible to deal with.
Turns out they are not a real VCA boutique. Just leased but with the same name. Strange. They do not offer the same customer service at all.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Really pale, like #2 or 3 in make-up foundation with brown hair and blue eyes.
> 
> My WG/Turq necklace makes my eyes really pop, but I don't feel the same way about the TE.  I keep trying it with different outfits, I'm thinking fall colors would work with it.



I find that when colors and or metal seem too warm they work when layered on top of a crisp non warm neutral. The obvious example is black or charcoal gray.  I think that is why the onyx with gold is the one gold version I could maybe manage..............because my clothes are all cool: white and black, flannel gray, lavender, blues, purples--no brown, navy, khaki, camel or ivory.  While that sounds great, I find that when I have those pieces I still never wear them because there is something else that just feels like it looks better........ THE OTHER problem for me is this: so hypothetically I would wear a gold alhambra necklace over a particular top and I feel okay with it--I never ever wear yellow gold earrings so the necklace never matches the earrings!


----------



## sjunky13

Speaking of new advertising . Here is a behind the scenes look at the Pic you have all been talking about! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> Speaking of new advertising . Here is a behind the scenes look at the Pic you have all been talking about!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI




thanks! wow


----------



## dbeech

I went to the South Coast Plaza store yesterday. The staff is really incredible at that store. I usually buy at Neimans or Betteridge, but I am going to start buying at SCP because the customer service is so good. I went to try on some Onyx Alhambra. I am thinking about getting a 10 and 5 motif to give me the flexibility to wear as a 10 or 15 necklace or a separate bracelet. 

As I was leaving, I tried on the small Cosmos ring...OMG. I can't get this piece of jewelry out of my head. I actually had dreams about this ring last night. It is such a beautiful ring and it really looked good on my hand. I think it might be too much for daily wear though. Sigh, another lemming created.


----------



## Brennamom

dbeech said:


> I went to the South Coast Plaza store yesterday. The staff is really incredible at that store. I usually buy at Neimans or Betteridge, but I am going to start buying at SCP because the customer service is so good. I went to try on some Onyx Alhambra. I am thinking about getting a 10 and 5 motif to give me the flexibility to wear as a 10 or 15 necklace or a separate bracelet.
> 
> As I was leaving, I tried on the small Cosmos ring...OMG. I can't get this piece of jewelry out of my head. I actually had dreams about this ring last night. It is such a beautiful ring and it really looked good on my hand. I think it might be too much for daily wear though. Sigh, another lemming created.



Hi Guys, had to finally step away, the temptation was too much to own EVERTHING! And the price increases were making me nuts

But I wanted to echo dbeech and can't recommend Jasmine @ SCP high enough (JMHO).  She is a genuine star!  She was my SA at Hermes before VCA was smart enough to snag her.  Sweet, kind, knowledgeable, everything you want in an SA!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Speaking of new advertising . Here is a behind the scenes look at the Pic you have all been talking about!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRwTCbDz9rI



Really cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dbeech

Brennamom said:


> Hi Guys, had to finally step away, the temptation was too much to own EVERTHING! And the price increases were making me nuts
> 
> But I wanted to echo dbeech and can't recommend Jasmine @ SCP high enough (JMHO). She is a genuine star! She was my SA at Hermes before VCA was smart enough to snag her. Sweet, kind, knowledgeable, everything you want in an SA!


 
I was so sad when Jasmine left Hermes...she was one of the few nice, pleasant SAs at Hermes SCP.  Who do you use at Hermes now?  I haven't bought much lately...so little inventory in the store.


----------



## Brennamom

dbeech said:


> I was so sad when Jasmine left Hermes...she was one of the few nice, pleasant SAs at Hermes SCP.  Who do you use at Hermes now?  I haven't bought much lately...so little inventory in the store.



True!  Actually, when she left, it was easy for me to be done w/H.  I haven't been back.  There is NO ONE there I would use there now.  I'll call Vegas or Wall St.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is why you need the yg earrings to match...LOL.  Or just wear diamonds like I do. Mine are set in platinum and it doesn't bother/distract at all...
Yes, I bought these(the yg alhambra earrings) thanks to you as well....




Hermesaholic said:


> I find that when colors and or metal seem too warm they work when layered on top of a crisp non warm neutral. The obvious example is black or charcoal gray. I think that is why the onyx with gold is the one gold version I could maybe manage..............because my clothes are all cool: white and black, flannel gray, lavender, blues, purples--no brown, navy, khaki, camel or ivory. While that sounds great, I find that when I have those pieces I still never wear them because there is something else that just feels like it looks better........ THE OTHER problem for me is this: so hypothetically I would wear a gold alhambra necklace over a particular top and I feel okay with it--I never ever wear yellow gold earrings so the necklace never matches the earrings!


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous ad....and that is a 20 motif AND a 10 motif!!!!


 wow you're right!  very interesting observation.  Of course it might just be the concept of lots of motifs but the butterfly wing could technically be covering the connector.  Kinda clever but misleading at the same time...  but without a doubt it's a beautiful ad...


----------



## Suzie

You know if they did onyx with WG, I would be all over it, why don't they do every combo in all 3 gold versions??


----------



## *jennifer*

^i do think some of the stones look better set in white gold (like chalcedony and grey MOP) while some are better in yellow gold... the turquoise and MOP look great in both yellow and white gold though.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is why you need the yg earrings to match...LOL.  Or just wear diamonds like I do. Mine are set in platinum and it doesn't bother/distract at all...
> Yes, I bought these(the yg alhambra earrings) thanks to you as well....



I know!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree...and why won't they offer the grey mop in the vintage alhambra???





Suzie said:


> You know if they did onyx with WG, I would be all over it, why don't they do every combo in all 3 gold versions??


----------



## *jennifer*

^i'd be all over the grey MOP with WG!! it would be perfect with the chalcedony....


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Beth, I have seen the Tigers eye on you in pics and it looks wonderful.
> Ladies , have you ever dealt with Short Hills NJ store? Wow are they rude?
> I mean I had the worst jewelry experience there.
> The manager was impossible to deal with.
> Turns out they are not a real VCA boutique. Just leased but with the same name. Strange. They do not offer the same customer service at all.



Does NM in Short Hills carry VCA?


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Beth, I have seen the Tigers eye on you in pics and it looks wonderful.
> Ladies , have you ever dealt with Short Hills NJ store? Wow are they rude?
> I mean I had the worst jewelry experience there.
> The manager was impossible to deal with.
> Turns out they are not a real VCA boutique. Just leased but with the same name. Strange. They do not offer the same customer service at all.


 
I love the short hills mall... I am very disappointed to hear they were rude to you!  Who was the SA that was rude to you?  I will be flying back home to NJ in January to visit family, maybe I will pay them a visit and say something about their rudeness...


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies , have you ever dealt with Short Hills NJ store? Wow are they rude?
> I mean I had the worst jewelry experience there.
> The manager was impossible to deal with.
> Turns out they are not a real VCA boutique. Just leased but with the same name. Strange. They do not offer the same customer service at all.



^ That ticks me off *D*! Rude customer service in any store, let alone a luxury store during tough economic times, is uncalled for and unacceptable. I hope your future experiences with VCA are much better.


----------



## Bethc

Hermesaholic said:


> I find that when colors and or metal seem too warm they work when layered on top of a crisp non warm neutral. The obvious example is black or charcoal gray. I think that is why the onyx with gold is the one gold version I could maybe manage..............because my clothes are all cool: white and black, flannel gray, lavender, blues, purples--no brown, navy, khaki, camel or ivory. While that sounds great, I find that when I have those pieces I still never wear them because there is something else that just feels like it looks better........ THE OTHER problem for me is this: so hypothetically I would wear a gold alhambra necklace over a particular top and I feel okay with it--I never ever wear yellow gold earrings so the necklace never matches the earrings!


 
So that may very well be the problem, with a 10 motif, I can't layer it on my shirt, it's basically always on my bare skin.  Now what?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You need another 10 motif so you can wear it long.....
Betteridge jewelers has one on their website right now 




QUOTE=Bethc;20466492]So that may very well be the problem, with a 10 motif, I can't layer it on my shirt, it's basically always on my bare skin.  Now what?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies. Short hills was very rude. I brought in a new bracelet to be altered and the 2 men there were so rude. 
Had me write up my own repair slip. Looking the bracelet over and over and then trying to charge me when it is a complimentary service on a new peice. They also implied a few things I will not say here.
Then they refused to do it unless I faxed or drove back with a receipt. LOL.

I called Customer Relations in NYC and they fixed my bracelet overnight and are overnighting it to me. They offered me wonderful customer service and were very displeased to hear about my experience. So Yes I am a happy VCA lover again and planing my next purchase. Ha!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies. Short hills was very rude. I brought in a new bracelet to be altered and the 2 men there were so rude.
> Had me write up my own repair slip. Looking the bracelet over and over and then trying to charge me when it is a complimentary service on a new peice. They also implied a few things I will not say here.
> Then they refused to do it unless I faxed or drove back with a receipt. LOL.
> 
> I called Customer Relations in NYC and they fixed my bracelet overnight and are overnighting it to me. They offered me wonderful customer service and were very displeased to hear about my experience. So Yes I am a happy VCA lover again and planing my next purchase. Ha!


 
Wow, that is terrible.  I highly recommend the Boca Raton VCA.  They provided me with wonderful service.


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> Wow, that is terrible.  I highly recommend the Boca Raton VCA.  They provided me with wonderful service.


 

Well this was the closet VCA to me. About 2 hours, where I can bring the peice to be altered. I should of just went to NYC. They are good there. 
I have heard good things about the Boca store though.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Has anyone here been watching the new Starz series _Boss_ with Kelsey Grammar? His wife on the show wears VCA in just about every episode. I've spotted earrings, necklaces, and bracelets. My DH thinks I'm crazy when I rewind a scene just so I can take another look at her jewelry! :shame:


----------



## einseine

Hi VCA ladies!
It seems they managed to find the onyx 20-motif & 10-motif ones and the bracelet for me.  They will probably ready at the store next weekend.  Initially I wanted the 20 motif one, but what do you think about wearing the 10-motif one and the 5-motif bracelet as one medium-long necklace?  I can individually  enjoy the 10-motif necklace and the bracelet.  The length might be long for a short look and short for a long look?????


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Hi VCA ladies!
> It seems they managed to find the onyx 20-motif & 10-motif ones and the bracelet for me.  They will probably ready at the store next weekend.  Initially I wanted the 20 motif one, but what do you think about wearing the 10-motif one and the 5-motif bracelet as one medium-long necklace?  I can individually  enjoy the 10-motif necklace and the bracelet.  The length might be long for a short look and short for a long look?????


 
i like that idea better!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> I called Customer Relations in NYC and they fixed my bracelet overnight and are overnighting it to me. They offered me wonderful customer service and were very displeased to hear about my experience. So Yes I am a happy VCA lover again and planing my next purchase. Ha!




I am so glad NYC took care of you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi VCA ladies!
> It seems they managed to find the onyx 20-motif & 10-motif ones and the bracelet for me.  They will probably ready at the store next weekend.  Initially I wanted the 20 motif one, but what do you think about wearing the 10-motif one and the 5-motif bracelet as one medium-long necklace?  I can individually  enjoy the 10-motif necklace and the bracelet.  The length might be long for a short look and short for a long look?????



How exciting!!!! I have struggled with this decision so many times. The 10 motif plus the bracelet will allow you some nice options but you might wind up feeling like you have sold yourself a bit short...(no pun intended)...
Of course, you can then always just add another ten motif if you do.  
I decided to go with two ten motifs because I wanted to have the long option.
Will you wear the bracelet at the same time that you wear the ten motif? I knew that I would never do this (don't care for sets).  If you have two tens, you can wrap them around your wrist and it looks great. 

Please let us know what you decide...onyx is so beautiful!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

One more thought- 
The ten motif is the perfect length to barely graze your neckline on a t-shirt....such a lovely look.  Additionally, the ten motif can look gorgeous with a strapless dress. Striking in it's simplicity.  You can always add a bracelet later.  Just take your time and enjoy trying on the different lengths.  You'll know once you try them on.


----------



## marialc121

I received this wonderful gift from my SA yesterday.  I was so happy as it was my birthday and also because we had a power outage in our area for three days!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I am so glad NYC took care of you!


 

Thank you! I have the bracelet already! 

I still love VCA despite my Pretty Woman experience. LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Hi VCA ladies!
> It seems they managed to find the onyx 20-motif & 10-motif ones and the bracelet for me.  They will probably ready at the store next weekend.  Initially I wanted the 20 motif one, but what do you think about wearing the 10-motif one and the 5-motif bracelet as one medium-long necklace?  I can individually  enjoy the 10-motif necklace and the bracelet.  The length might be long for a short look and short for a long look?????


 

What ever you do. Get the bracelet. Onyx is my favorite. It is gorgeous! It looks great with anything . I would start with a 10 and the bracelet. You can always add another 10 .


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> One more thought-
> The ten motif is the perfect length to barely graze your neckline on a t-shirt....such a lovely look.  Additionally, the ten motif can look gorgeous with a strapless dress. Striking in it's simplicity.  You can always add a bracelet later.  Just take your time and enjoy trying on the different lengths.  You'll know once you try them on.


 
I totally agree with this!  I love the length of the 10 motif.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> I received this wonderful gift from my SA yesterday.  I was so happy as it was my birthday and also because we had a power outage in our area for three days!  Thanks for letting me share!


 
Awesome!  Do you like the fragrance?


----------



## Hermesaholic

has anyone heard about another price increase?


----------



## Hermesaholic

some love those sweaters with the santas and christmas trees in sequins, some even wear those earrings that look like little christmas tree bulbs..........


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> One more thought-
> The ten motif is the perfect length to barely graze your neckline on a t-shirt....such a lovely look.  Additionally, the ten motif can look gorgeous with a strapless dress. Striking in it's simplicity.  You can always add a bracelet later.  Just take your time and enjoy trying on the different lengths.  You'll know once you try them on.


my thoughts exactly! the 10-motif is so versatile and you can mix-and-match!

what a lovely gift, *marialc121*! what is the scent like? the bottle is adorable!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> some love those sweaters with the santas and christmas trees in sequins, some even wear those earrings that look like little christmas tree bulbs..........



Absolutely to die for!!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely to die for!!!!!



 thanks--i really am in love with them.  they seem so old fashioned


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> i like that idea better!



Thanks, darkangel!  The 10+4 idea's been growing in my mind.



texasgirliegirl said:


> How exciting!!!! I have struggled with this decision so many times. The 10 motif plus the bracelet will allow you some nice options but you might wind up feeling like you have sold yourself a bit short...(no pun intended)...Of course, you can then always just add another ten motif if you do. I decided to go with two ten motifs because I wanted to have the long option.  Will you wear the bracelet at the same time that you wear the ten motif? I knew that I would never do this (don't care for sets). If you have two tens, you can wrap them around your wrist and it looks great. Please let us know what you decide...onyx is so beautiful!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> One more thought-
> 
> *The ten motif is the perfect length to barely graze your neckline on a t-shirt....such a lovely look. Additionally, the ten motif can look gorgeous with a strapless dress.* Striking in it's simplicity. You can always add a bracelet later. Just take your time and enjoy trying on the different lengths. You'll know once you try them on.



Hi texasgirliegirl!
I pushed so hard my SA at the department store to tell the VCA store to get ready what I love!!! LOL.  Yes!  I can visualize what a ten looks like with a T-shirt and a dress.  Thanks!  I don't think I wear the bracelet with the 10 motif.  I don't like matchy-matchy look. 

My dh is concerned about the links of a 10 + a 5 and says one long necklace would look more gorgeours.  Are you OK with the links???




sjunky13 said:


> What ever you do. Get the bracelet. Onyx is my favorite. It is gorgeous! It looks great with anything . I would start with a 10 and the bracelet. You can always add another 10 .



thanks sjunky!!!  Well, to be honest, I am not so keen on getting the braclet.  I think I prefer simple and solid-look bracelets, like Cartier Love or VCA Perlee, but having an alhambra bracelet must be fun!

I will try on the 10 motif and 5 bracelet and make a decision.  The problem: the 20 motif carnelian will also be wating for me.  The colour is absolutely gorgeours red!!  I've learned it is difficult to find the right colour,I mean to the individual taste, in carnelian, while the onyx always comes out in the same black.  Well, I'll let you know.  THANKS!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> some love those sweaters with the santas and christmas trees in sequins, some even wear those earrings that look like little christmas tree bulbs..........



Very pretty, indeed! They fit you perfectly!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Very pretty, indeed! They fit you perfectly!



thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that you are referring to the clasp.  
Yes, you will have the extra clasp, but trust me...you will not notice it at all.
I was so worried about this but now I have the mop, the te, the yg, the onyx and the carnelian...all in two 10 motifs.  The only one I have as a straight 20 is the turquoise.  That one was a rare find and I am so happy to have it.  Additionally, turquoise can be tough to match so a 20 made sense.  Same with carnelian but I got REALLY lucky and found two strands that look identical against fabric when clasped together.  They have a slight variation which I actually like.
The onyx is very striking but the carnelian is .
It can be more orange and very transparent or very red.  Mine are very blood red which I prefer but you will see which looks best with your skin tone.
Have fun.  You might just wind up with BOTH.




einseine said:


> Thanks, darkangel! The 10+4 idea's been growing in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi texasgirliegirl!
> I pushed so hard my SA at the department store to tell the VCA store to get ready what I love!!! LOL. Yes! I can visualize what a ten looks like with a T-shirt and a dress. Thanks! I don't think I wear the bracelet with the 10 motif. I don't like matchy-matchy look.
> 
> My dh is concerned about the links of a 10 + a 5 and says one long necklace would look more gorgeours. Are you OK with the links???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sjunky!!! Well, to be honest, I am not so keen on getting the braclet. I think I prefer simple and solid-look bracelets, like Cartier Love or VCA Perlee, but having an alhambra bracelet must be fun!
> 
> I will try on the 10 motif and 5 bracelet and make a decision. The problem: the 20 motif carnelian will also be wating for me. The colour is absolutely gorgeours red!! I've learned it is difficult to find the right colour,I mean to the individual taste, in carnelian, while the onyx always comes out in the same black. Well, I'll let you know. THANKS!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks--i really am in love with them. they seem so old fashioned


They are the perfect snow flakes!


----------



## einseine

Yes, the extra "clasp"!!!  I am glad to know that it will be unnoticeable.  I like the combined length - 10 motif (42cm) + 5 motif bracelet(19cm) = 61cm - very much!   I don't think I'll become a BIG alhambra collector like you, but I want at least two different stones.




texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that you are referring to the clasp.
> Yes, you will have the extra clasp, but trust me...you will not notice it at all.
> I was so worried about this but now I have the mop, the te, the yg, the onyx and the carnelian...all in two 10 motifs.  The only one I have as a straight 20 is the turquoise.  That one was a rare find and I am so happy to have it.  Additionally, turquoise can be tough to match so a 20 made sense.  Same with carnelian but I got REALLY lucky and found two strands that look identical against fabric when clasped together.  They have a slight variation which I actually like.
> The onyx is very striking but the carnelian is .
> It can be more orange and very transparent or very red.  Mine are very blood red which I prefer but you will see which looks best with your skin tone.
> Have fun.  You might just wind up with BOTH.


----------



## Hermesaholic

einseine said:


> Yes, the extra "clasp"!!!  I am glad to know that it will be unnoticeable.  I like the combined length - 10 motif (42cm) + 5 motif bracelet(19cm) = 61cm - very much!   I don't think I'll become a BIG alhambra collector like you, but I want at least two different stones.


I havent found the clasps to be at all noticeable when joining strands.


----------



## einseine

Hermesaholic said:


> I havent found the clasps to be at all noticeable when joining strands.


 
Hi Hermesaholic!  I very much appreciate your input!  I have not decided which to buy - a 20 motif or a 10 motif + bracelet, but getting two pieces must be more enjoyable on my initial VCA purchase.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.


----------



## dialv

Oh Wow!!! etoupebirkin that is beyond beautiful. The lucky necklace and bracelet are my favorite. I am Christmas tree green with envy!


----------



## Hermesaholic

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



WOW! That is a stunning pair!


----------



## Bethc

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



Gorgeous!! congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



So pretty! Such a whimsical piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi Hermesaholic!  I very much appreciate your input!  I have not decided which to buy - a 20 motif or a 10 motif + bracelet, but getting two pieces must be more enjoyable on my initial VCA purchase.



If you are considering a 20, why not consider two 10's or the 20?
If what attracted you was the long piece and you would not wear the bracelet, I would not even consider the 10 plus the bracelet combination because you will probably find it too short.

I'll bet you wind up with both the onyx and the carnelian......


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you are considering a 20, why not consider two 10's or the 20?
> If what attracted you was the long piece and you would not wear the bracelet, I would not even consider the 10 plus the bracelet combination because you will probably find it too short.
> 
> I'll bet you wind up with both the onyx and the carnelian......


 
I asked my sa to find a 20 and a 10 in onyx, but did not ask him to find 2 10s.  What they have for me by weekend is one each of 20 and 10.  I did not ask my sa to find a bracelet, but he did just in case.

If I decide to go for a 20, I will not buy a 10 (in onyx) in the future.  If I decide to buy a 10, I'll probably get another 10 motif some day.  The bracelet is just like a bonus.


----------



## thimp

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



Soooo pretty!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you are considering a 20, why not consider two 10's or the 20?
> If what attracted you was the long piece and you would not wear the bracelet, I would not even consider the 10 plus the bracelet combination because you will probably find it too short.
> 
> I'll bet you wind up with both the onyx and the carnelian......



Congrats on your carnelian! Yours sound absolutely stunning! Would love to see a pic of your latest VCA beauty.


----------



## *jennifer*

congrats, *etoupebirkin*! it's so whimsical and pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I asked my sa to find a 20 and a 10 in onyx, but did not ask him to find 2 10s.  What they have for me by weekend is one each of 20 and 10.  I did not ask my sa to find a bracelet, but he did just in case.
> 
> If I decide to go for a 20, I will not buy a 10 (in onyx) in the future.  If I decide to buy a 10, I'll probably get another 10 motif some day.  The bracelet is just like a bonus.



Well don't feel obligated to take the bracelet unless you really want it.
The onyx is easy to find so your sa can find you whatever you would like...
Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## einseine

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.


 
Congratulations!!!  Such a beautiful piece!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well don't feel obligated to take the bracelet unless you really want it.
> The onyx is easy to find so your sa can find you whatever you would like...
> Have fun and keep us posted.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## mauimaddness

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.


 
*sigh* what a lovely piece.. ... Wear it in the best of health!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well don't feel obligated to take the bracelet unless you really want it.
> The onyx is easy to find so your sa can find you whatever you would like...
> Have fun and keep us posted.


 
Have you posted the pics of your alhambra collection???


----------



## Suzie

Hermesaholic, your earings are stunning and Etoupebirkin, your necklace is so beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, does the carnelian (red) come with WG also? I am thinking about saving up maybe for a 10 motif but only if it comes in WG.


----------



## mauimaddness

Suzie said:


> Ladies, does the carnelian (red) come with WG also? I am thinking about saving up maybe for a 10 motif but only if it comes in WG.


 
I haven't seen that combination.. I believe the only white gold options are.. mother of pearl, turquoise, and chalcedony..


----------



## Suzie

Thanks, that is so annoying!!


----------



## mauimaddness

Someone mentioned earlier that they would live to see VCA come up with the combination of the vintage Alhambra in white gold and grey mother of pearl.. I really wish they would do it.. I would buy it in a heart beat too... The only reason I love the white gold Magic collection is that it has the combination of the grey mother of pearl with the chalcedony.. such a breathtaking piece


----------



## goyardlover

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



Ok. I just died.literally. This is beautiful!


----------



## Kathd

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



Etoupebirkin, this is TDF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mauimaddness said:


> Someone mentioned earlier that they would live to see VCA come up with the combination of the vintage Alhambra in white gold and grey mother of pearl.. I really wish they would do it.. I would buy it in a heart beat too... The only reason I love the white gold Magic collection is that it has the combination of the grey mother of pearl with the chalcedony.. such a breathtaking piece



I agree!!!!
How often does VCA introduce new stone options??  Perhaps this will be next.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Have you posted the pics of your alhambra collection???



I haven't posted photos before.  Not comfortable posting photos of myself on the web due to privacy reasons. Perhaps I can post just the pieces...once I figure out how....!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't posted photos before.  Not comfortable posting photos of myself on the web due to privacy reasons. Perhaps I can post just the pieces...once I figure out how....!!




I occasionally post pix but close up to the jewelry..........nothing personal or pictures of myself


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> I occasionally post pix but close up to the jewelry..........nothing personal or pictures of myself


Your photos are perfect.


----------



## sjunky13

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.


 

Amazing necklace! It is so unique and not common like the Vintage ligne.
I wish I grabed a Magic bracelet before all the increases.
I also wish I got the Lucky 2 motif earrings.


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> Awesome!  Do you like the fragrance?





*jennifer* said:


> what a lovely gift, *marialc121*! what is the scent like? the bottle is adorable!




I have not tried the fragrance yet.  The bottle is so cute that I haven't even thought about how it would smell.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> what a lovely gift, *marialc121*! what is the scent like? the bottle is adorable!


 

I have not tried the fragrance yet.  The bottle is so cute that I haven't even thought about how it would smell.  [/QUOTE]

lol I do the same thing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks Dialv, Hermesaholic, bethc, texasgirliegirl, einseine, thimp, *jennifer*, mauimaddess, Suzie, goyardlover, Kathd, and sjunky13!!!

I need to go out and wear this baby, I am waiting for my"Lucky" day.


----------



## darkangel07760

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Dialv, Hermesaholic, bethc, texasgirliegirl, einseine, thimp, *jennifer*, mauimaddess, Suzie, goyardlover, Kathd, and sjunky13!!!
> 
> I need to go out and wear this baby, I am waiting for my"Lucky" day.


 
Wear it soon!


----------



## Florasun

OMG - this is gorgeous!! congrats EB!

Hi everyone - I haven't posted for awhile because I have been so furious with VCA. They cancelled my turquoise earring purchase from NM. If I had known they weren't going to fulfill the order I could have chosen something else before the price increase. My SA at Neiman Marcus said that the boutiques have the turquoise earrings, but they aren't sending any of them to Neimans.

But then EB posts this and like an addict I am back again...





etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.


----------



## mauimaddness

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!!!!
> How often does VCA introduce new stone options??  Perhaps this will be next.....


 
I hope someone from VCA is reading this as we speak and goes back to report to their superiors what the people want!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> OMG - this is gorgeous!! congrats EB!
> 
> Hi everyone - I haven't posted for awhile because I have been so furious with VCA. They cancelled my turquoise earring purchase from NM. If I had known they weren't going to fulfill the order I could have chosen something else before the price increase. My SA at Neiman Marcus said that the boutiques have the turquoise earrings, but they aren't sending any of them to Neimans.
> 
> But then EB posts this and like an addict I am back again...


 
I am so sorry to hear that! Is there anything NM can do for you? I have had great customer service experience from NM in the past which is one of the reasons I have made my VCA purchases through NM.


----------



## Hermesaholic

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks Dialv, Hermesaholic, bethc, texasgirliegirl, einseine, thimp, *jennifer*, mauimaddess, Suzie, goyardlover, Kathd, and sjunky13!!!
> 
> I need to go out and wear this baby, I am waiting for my"Lucky" day.




I really really love this necklace


----------



## marialc121

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got my first VCA. A lucky long VCA. It's the first VCA that is just my style I goes perfectly with my Verdura tiger's eye and tourmaline candy ring.



This is so beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## emma4ever

Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


----------



## *jennifer*

^love love love!!
thank you for sharing! enjoy it!


----------



## Kathd

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
Wauw! That's beautiful!!!!!! What a wonderful collection!


----------



## DemoiselleD

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.




Congratulations on the new pieces..absolutely tdf!! love loove looove the ring!

Kindly asking if you can pls send me the reference no. for the ring and price if you don't mind 

Thanks


----------



## wren

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.



absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
gorgeous collection!!!  the lotus ring is breath-taking!


----------



## lubird217

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.




Wow! Blown away!!


----------



## Bethc

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
Gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## marialc121

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.



Absolutely stunning!  It looks so beautiful on your hand.


----------



## tbbbjb

There is a rose gold Perlee bracelet on eBay right now in pristine condition.  I know some ladies where interested in one, so I thought I would help enable.  The guy does not realize it costs $6750 now and is asking $3950 or best offer.  Could be a GREAT Christmas gift 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18K-pink-go...49601?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3cbf8124e1


----------



## kipp

Am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but figured that all the VCA experts here would read this and weigh in---

So, does anyone here know what sizes the Cosmos earrings come in, and what the different dimensions/prices are?  I'm nowhere near VCA and when I phoned one boutique today, they wouldn't tell me.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## einseine

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
BEAUTIFUL!  STUNNING!  Thank you for sharing!!
I've just got my first VCA!!!


----------



## sjunky13

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
Wow. What a fab statement ring. Love your alhambra too!


----------



## thimp

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.



Gorgeous! Love this ring. I always get compliments when I wear mine.


----------



## goyardlover

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.



 ok. i just had to pick my jaw up off the ground. this is a fantastic collection!


----------



## G&Smommy

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
Gorgeous!  The Lotus ring is such a fabulous statement piece.


----------



## mauimaddness

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share my VCA pieces. Just got the lotus ring yesterday.


 
You just got my dream ring !!!! It looks sooo nice on you... And your Alhambra bracelet and 10 motif and vintage earrings are such beauties and timeless pieces.. Wear all your beautiful pieces in the best of health!!


----------



## NYfinn

My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute!  He knew I was in love with it.  I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!

I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs?  This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd.  Has anyone ever done this?  Love to hear your thoughts!

Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary?  I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.

Thanks everyone!  Love reading this thread!


----------



## beachy10

Lovely purchases everyone!


----------



## einseine

NYfinn said:


> My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute!  He knew I was in love with it.  I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!
> 
> I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs?  This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd.  Has anyone ever done this?  Love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary?  I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Love reading this thread!


 
Congrats!!!  Your question will soon be answered by the experts here!  They are all very kind and helpful.


----------



## thimp

NYfinn said:


> My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute!  He knew I was in love with it.  I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!
> 
> I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs?  This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd.  Has anyone ever done this?  Love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- *does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary?*  I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Love reading this thread!



I recently ordered and received a removable 2" extender for my 20 motif mop, wg necklace. I believe the charge was around $250. Congratulations on your 20 motif. Gorgeous piece!


----------



## hermes_fan

NYfinn said:


> My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute! He knew I was in love with it. I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!
> 
> I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs? This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd. Has anyone ever done this? Love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary? I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.
> 
> Thanks everyone! Love reading this thread!


 
They will lengthen for free (i think up to 2 inches) within 2 or 3 months of purchase. Otherwise it's $40 per 1/2 inch.  I JUST called customer service today to inquire about this...)


----------



## S_A_L

Just contacted a SA and was told the LE Carnelian pendant of this Christmas are currently all sold out in US???


----------



## thimp

hermes_fan said:


> They will lengthen for free (i think up to 2 inches) within 2 or 3 months of purchase. Otherwise it's $40 per 1/2 inch.  I JUST called customer service today to inquire about this...)



Yes, they will lengthen up to 2 inches free of charge. But I believe she asking about a removable extender, which is charged, sadly.


----------



## yanster

Hi ladies!
Anyone know whether they still make the lucky Alhambra long necklace in white gold? The motifs are heart, clover, star and butterfly!


----------



## mauimaddness

yanster said:


> Hi ladies!
> Anyone know whether they still make the lucky Alhambra long necklace in white gold? The motifs are heart, clover, star and butterfly!


 
I believe they still do it..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Congrats on your new classic necklace.
I think VCA will lengthen but not as a removeable extender (at least not for free)....
You might consider eventually adding a bracelet that will allow you to lengthen your piece.  A lot of people do this.





NYfinn said:


> My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute! He knew I was in love with it. I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!
> 
> I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs? This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd. Has anyone ever done this? Love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary? I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.
> 
> Thanks everyone! Love reading this thread!


----------



## wren

Do you think the VCA Alhambra bracelet with MOP is sturdy enough for everyday wear? Or do you think it's more of a delicate bracelet?

I'd love to hear all of your expert opinions.  TIA!!


----------



## beachy10

wren said:


> Do you think the VCA Alhambra bracelet with MOP is sturdy enough for everyday wear? Or do you think it's more of a delicate bracelet?
> 
> I'd love to hear all of your expert opinions.  TIA!!



I don't find it too delicate. I think people advise not getting perfume on it though.


----------



## *jennifer*

if it's a recent or new purchase, VCA will lengthen necklaces up to 2 inches for free. otherwise, there is a service charge of $60 and then $40 per half inch.
there is a charge for the extender.


----------



## elie

wren said:


> Do you think the VCA Alhambra bracelet with MOP is sturdy enough for everyday wear? Or do you think it's more of a delicate bracelet?
> 
> I'd love to hear all of your expert opinions.  TIA!!




I'm sure it's fine for everyday.  I wear my MOP ring and necklace everyday - I never take them off.  And they are unblemished


----------



## hermes_fan

thimp said:


> Yes, they will lengthen up to 2 inches free of charge. But I believe she asking about a removable extender, which is charged, sadly.


ah i see.  but actually that makes sense since it then can be used for other VCA items as well as long as it's from the same collection.  Since i'm past the "free" period, i might just go ahead and get the extender at some point as I'm very unhappy with my 10-motif in that some of the motifs don't lie flat on my neck.  I don't think i have a particularly fat neck but i feel that if it was a tad longer some of the ones around my collar bone wouldn't "flip" so to speak...  Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## hermes_fan

wren said:


> Do you think the VCA Alhambra bracelet with MOP is sturdy enough for everyday wear? Or do you think it's more of a delicate bracelet?
> 
> I'd love to hear all of your expert opinions.  TIA!!


definitely good for everyday wear.  And at the price we pay, we very well should wear it and savor it every day.  Life's too short!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

*jennifer* said:


> if it's a recent or new purchase, VCA will lengthen necklaces up to 2 inches for free. otherwise, there is a service charge of $60 and then $40 per half inch.
> there is a charge for the extender.



Wow I was really lucky, my SA did not charge me anything for my extender & it was removable and its 5in. I will treat her like gold


----------



## NYfinn

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow I was really lucky, my SA did not charge me anything for my extender & it was removable and its 5in. I will treat her like gold


Thank you all for your responses -- very helpful!  I've been in touch with my SA and she is having the workshop create a 3" extender at no charge.  I will also continue to treat her like gold!


----------



## wren

elie said:


> I'm sure it's fine for everyday.  I wear my MOP ring and necklace everyday - I never take them off.  And they are unblemished



Thank you all for your responses.  (I don't know how to do a multiple quote response).

I am very tempted to buy this bracelet, but I want to make sure it's something I can wear every day without worrying that I will damage it in any way.


----------



## G&Smommy

wren said:


> Thank you all for your responses.  (I don't know how to do a multiple quote response).
> 
> I am very tempted to buy this bracelet, but I want to make sure it's something I can wear every day without worrying that I will damage it in any way.



I have the vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG MOP and wear it every day.  Mine does have some light scratches probably because I layer it with a bangle and they occasionally rub together.  Just don't wear perfume on yours wrist and keep it away from other chemicals which could damage the MOP.


----------



## wren

G&Smommy said:


> I have the vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG MOP and wear it every day.  Mine does have some light scratches probably because I layer it with a bangle and they occasionally rub together.  Just don't wear perfume on yours wrist and keep it away from other chemicals which could damage the MOP.



Thank you so much for the info. It's nice to hear that you wear yours every day.  I just don't want to get something that I need to baby.  Have you been wearing yours for a long time?  Thanks again.


----------



## G&Smommy

wren said:


> Thank you so much for the info. It's nice to hear that you wear yours every day. I just don't want to get something that I need to baby. Have you been wearing yours for a long time? Thanks again.


 
I purchased it in September and have been wearing it almost every day since.  You just need to be careful with layering it because it does scratch rather easily (although I have been told that these surface scratches can be taken to a jeweler and buffed out) and not use any chemicals that will damage the MOP.  It is a beautiful every day piece.  I don't think you will regret the purchase.  I love mine!


----------



## wren

G&Smommy said:


> I purchased it in September and have been wearing it almost every day since.  You just need to be careful with layering it because it does scratch rather easily (although I have been told that these surface scratches can be taken to a jeweler and buffed out) and not use any chemicals that will damage the MOP.  It is a beautiful every day piece.  I don't think you will regret the purchase.  I love mine!



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## *jennifer*

*Sprinkles&Bling* and *NYFinn*, thank you for your posts!  without them, i would not have clarified with my SA and gotten the correct info!

for a new purchase, you may lengthen up to 2 inches OR get an extender for free, but not both! i stand happily corrected. 

the cost otherwise is as previously stated ($40 per half inch and $60 service charge) while the extender costs $390.


----------



## Hermesaholic

any price increases looming?????????


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Hermesaholic said:


> any price increases looming?????????



When I bought a piece in Nov., my SA said not for a while since they just had one. She also mentioned they are re-evaluating the price increase formula since it's getting out of hand, but who knows...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> any price increases looming?????????



Have you got something special in mind that you  would like to buy??
Onyx, perhaps?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you got something special in mind that you  would like to buy??
> Onyx, perhaps?




LOL--I really want the TE too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> LOL--I really want the TE too!!!!!!!!!!!


 One of these days I am going to subscribe to photobucket and send you a few VERY enabling photographs!

The TE is really gorgeous..but then again I really do love it ALL ...TE, onyx, now the carnelian...can't go wrong with any of it. xoxo


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of these days I am going to subscribe to photobucket and send you a few VERY enabling photographs!
> 
> The TE is really gorgeous..but then again I really do love it ALL ...TE, onyx, now the carnelian...can't go wrong with any of it. xoxo



If I were to get another piece it would be TE too. I'd love to get a 20 motif.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of these days I am going to subscribe to photobucket and send you a few VERY enabling photographs!
> 
> The TE is really gorgeous..but then again I really do love it ALL ...TE, onyx, now the carnelian...can't go wrong with any of it. xoxo



for some reason the TE is the most astonishing of them all (to me).  the striations in the stone and the golden color in the stone melds so beautifully with the gold ..........


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love the TE.  Depending on the lighting, it can even reflect very wide banding..the brown, that is. 
While the turq tends to get direct comments, the TE receives a lot more glances...perhaps because it is not as commonly seen.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> for some reason the TE is the most astonishing of them all (to me).  the striations in the stone and the golden color in the stone melds so beautifully with the gold ..........



What colors would you wear it with?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What colors would you wear it with?




i suppose black?


----------



## Florasun

NYfinn said:


> My fiance just gave me my first VCA piece -- yg, mop Alhambra 20 motif necklace -- he was so excited that he couldn't wait until Christmas. So cute!  He knew I was in love with it.  I'm even obsessed with it now, if that was possible, and will post a photo soon!!!
> 
> I have a question, though -- does anyone with the 20 motif necklace ever wear it a bit shorter by hooking the lobster clasp around the chain, in between two motifs?  This means a little bit of the rest of the chain would dangle in the back, but it's under your shirt and doesn't look odd.  Has anyone ever done this?  Love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Also, I've seen a few postings of different answers about getting a 2" or 3" extension chain -- does VCA (my fiance bought from their store in NYC) charge for this, or is it complimentary?  I'd love a 3" extension for when I wear it doubled and short.
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Love reading this thread!



Sorry this is so late - Congratulations! The 20 motif is so lovely. It will probably not be your last VCA! I am trying to stay AWAY from this thread - this stuff is seriously addicting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i suppose black?



That would describe 75% of my wardrobe.......
I am on the look out for a camel sleeveless dress.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would describe 75% of my wardrobe.......
> I am on the look out for a camel sleeveless dress.....




michael kors..........


----------



## wren

Does anyone know if the thin perlee bands come in yellow gold?  I've seen white and pink gold, but I'm thinking about yellow gold.  TIA!!


----------



## marialc121

wren said:


> Does anyone know if the thin perlee bands come in yellow gold?  I've seen white and pink gold, but I'm thinking about yellow gold.  TIA!!



I have the thin Perlee band in RG.  I believe it only comes in RG and WG.


----------



## tbbbjb

S_A_L said:


> Just contacted a SA and was told the LE Carnelian pendant of this Christmas are currently all sold out in US???



Try the Naples Florida store and ask for Carly.  1-239-254-8854.  They had 5 as of today.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> michael kors..........



Perfect!!
Thanks!


----------



## elleestbelle

elie said:


> I'm sure it's fine for everyday. I wear my MOP ring and necklace everyday - I never take them off. And they are unblemished


 
so your MOP is fine even in the shower?  i feel guilty if i forget to take off my MOP earrings since it's so easy to forget that i'm even wearing them!


----------



## wren

marialc121 said:


> I have the thin Perlee band in RG.  I believe it only comes in RG and WG.



They are very pretty but I'd love to find a yellow gold one to go with the other yellow gold jewelry I wear on that hand and wrist.  Thank you!


----------



## marialc121

wren said:


> They are very pretty but I'd love to find a yellow gold one to go with the other yellow gold jewelry I wear on that hand and wrist.  Thank you!



I think my RG goes well with YG jewelry.  I have the Perlee bangle in RG and then my sweet bracelet is in YG.  I wear them together all the time.  You may want to go and try it on.


----------



## wren

marialc121 said:


> I think my RG goes well with YG jewelry.  I have the Perlee bangle in RG and then my sweet bracelet is in YG.  I wear them together all the time.  You may want to go and try it on.



That sounds pretty!!  Yes, I'll have to try it on.  Thanks.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, there is a new addition to the Perlee collection for the holidays...


----------



## kohl_mascara

ALLinTHEbag said:
			
		

> So, there is a new addition to the Perlee collection for the holidays...



Hmm I am not a big fan. It kinda reminds me of the bulgari b.zero line..but with perlees!


----------



## Candice0985

I like those! any ideas on pricing?
they remind me a bit of my rg bzero pendant....wouldn't stop me from buying the skinnier perlee with diamonds

khol I think we posted at the same time the exact same thing lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I like those! any ideas on pricing?
> they remind me a bit of my rg bzero pendant....wouldn't stop me from buying the skinnier perlee with diamonds
> 
> khol I think we posted at the same time the exact same thing lol



Lol I think we did. I'd stick with your bulgari necklace...the perlee is too much imo. I think the perlee as a border is gorgeous but when it takes center stage it is too much!  The skinnier pendant is better looking than the thicker one. . .but because the diamonds are also round, it seems very  . . . bubbly, if that makes sense haha.


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, there is a new addition to the Perlee collection for the holidays...


 
I'm not crazy about it either.  It does remind me of the Bulgari and several knock offs of the same.  In the Perlee ligne, I am in love with the pave diamond clover bangle and ring in WG   Those are on my wish list along with the pave vintage Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> Lol I think we did. I'd stick with your bulgari necklace...the perlee is too much imo. I think the perlee as a border is gorgeous but when it takes center stage it is too much! The skinnier pendant is better looking than the thicker one. . .but because the diamonds are also round, it seems very . . . bubbly, if that makes sense haha.


  yes I agree it's a bit bubbly! I dont like the full perlee but the necklace with perlee borders and diamonds is nice, i'm sure IRL its pretty! if only I could afford the bzero with the pave, then I would  until then i'm happy with my RG bzero!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19882-van-cleef-arpels-mother-of-pearl-and-18k-gold-sweet-alhambra-butterfly-pendant.aspx


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> I like those! any ideas on pricing?
> they remind me a bit of my rg bzero pendant....wouldn't stop me from buying the skinnier perlee with diamonds
> 
> khol I think we posted at the same time the exact same thing lol



I was told they started at 7,000 but I am not sure if that is the plain gold version or the smallest diamond version?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I'm not crazy about it either.  It does remind me of the Bulgari and several knock offs of the same.  In the Perlee ligne, I am in love with the pave diamond clover bangle and ring in WG   Those are on my wish list along with the pave vintage Alhambra bracelet.


I am not sure either especially the price point. I thought they were copying Bulgari or even some of the Cartier pieces.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see this beauty on AFF? Priced at $19,500.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_dragonfly_clip


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am not sure either especially the price point. I thought they were copying Bulgari or even some of the Cartier pieces.



I have to agree.  I love the Perlee collection, but these necklaces doesn't do it for me.  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19882-van-cleef-arpels-mother-of-pearl-and-18k-gold-sweet-alhambra-butterfly-pendant.aspx



Very cute.  I guess you save a bit on tax. . .


----------



## beachy10

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19882...8k-gold-sweet-alhambra-butterfly-pendant.aspx



higher than retail? isn't the price 1450?


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19882...8k-gold-sweet-alhambra-butterfly-pendant.aspx


I love how the ad says retail: 1600, yoogi's price: 1600   you save 0 dollars!


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I was told they started at 7,000 but I am not sure if that is the plain gold version or the smallest diamond version?


if that's the plain gold I think the price is a tad steep! the bulgari is a heavy pendant and chain and it's 2650


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, there is a new addition to the Perlee collection for the holidays...


 No, no, no......


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, there is a new addition to the Perlee collection for the holidays...


not a fan...


----------



## beachy10

I don't get paying more than retail
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VAN-CLE...06010?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item27c13cb61a


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> yes I agree it's a bit bubbly! I dont like the full perlee but the necklace with perlee borders and diamonds is nice, i'm sure IRL its pretty! if only I could afford the bzero with the pave, then I would  until then i'm happy with my RG bzero!



Price range is 3000 to 8000(not sure if the high end is the single row of diamonds or not). I think the single row of diamonds would look pretty with the small perlee hoops. For a simple look. I agree it looks like the b-zero but not having owned one, and owning two pairs of the perlee hoops(which I love)...I am considering it...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

beachy10 said:


> higher than retail? isn't the price 1450?


  I am not sure about the retail I just posted it because I know the sweets were hard to locate. I agree about not paying more than retail though. I apologize for not knowing the retail on it.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> I don't get paying more than retail
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-VAN-CLE...06010?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item27c13cb61a



Crazy, but that is eBay.  People get caught up in the bidding frenzy and wanting to win at all costs.  At least, that is the only way I can justify it to myself!


----------



## beachy10

I wish people would pay more than retail on my ebay items! lol


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Another gorgeous VCA piece on AFF. Priced at $29K, waaaay out of my price range!
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/fleurette_necklace


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

New Perlee PendantsI know they were not a hit but in case anyone is interested...)

3 Rows without diamonds 2750 in RG, 3000 in WG

5 rows 3550 in RG, 3800 in WG

1 row diamonds  5450 in RG, 5750 in WG

3 rows diamonds 9600 in RG, 9900 in WG


----------



## sbelle

HermesNewbie said:


> Another gorgeous VCA piece on AFF. Priced at $29K, waaaay out of my price range!
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/fleurette_necklace



Oh my goodness!  I wish Santa thought I had been that good.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://www.luxury-insider.com/luxury-news/2011/11/wish-upon-a-pearl-van-cleef-arpels-

"In designing the new pendants, Van Cleef & Arpels has chosen two numbers known for their positive energy: 3, the 'perfect' number, represents humanity and the balance between the sky and earth, while the number 5 is linked to the spiritual world."


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I think they would look great layered. You could buy several and even run the chains through them all for a layered/multi chain look?


----------



## pond23

HermesNewbie said:


> Another gorgeous VCA piece on AFF. Priced at $29K, waaaay out of my price range!
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/fleurette_necklace



^ Wow! Gorgeous Fleurette necklace! I wish Santa would bring me this.  Not much chance of that. LOL!


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think they would look great layered. You could buy several and even run the chains through them all for a layered/multi chain look?



I agree --and it would be a very easy/ simple piece to layer with an alhambra or something else for contrast.  I like that they are adding new styles.


----------



## Thankful

Does the rose gold with diamond alhambra come in the 20 motive?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Thankful said:


> Does the rose gold with diamond alhambra come in the 20 motive?



if you mean pave diamond alhambra i believe it comes in yellow and white gold .  there is a 20 motif solid rose gold alhambra (no diamonds)


----------



## Pursi

surfergirljen said:


> Yeah, they'll give you two inches of chain free on any piece and if you'd like more after that it's $300 per inch.
> 
> How did I become the expert on VCA! hahaha... 2 years ago I didn't even know it existed! ha ha...



Hello,
Am new here and reading up on this blog to think of holiday gift ideas. Sorry to pull up an old post, but I was reading about these extenders (I have 2 ten motif vintage alhambra necklaces which I always felt were a little short for my short neck) and asked my SA (at the NY 5th Ave store) if I could get one and she said they don't carry these (never have). Can those of you who got them through the van cleef stores tell me which stores they got it from? I'd rather take my future business to them.

Thanks,
Pursi


----------



## *jennifer*

Pursi said:


> Hello,
> Am new here and reading up on this blog to think of holiday gift ideas. Sorry to pull up an old post, but I was reading about these extenders (I have 2 ten motif vintage alhambra necklaces which I always felt were a little short for my short neck) and asked my SA (at the NY 5th Ave store) if I could get one and she said they don't carry these (never have). Can those of you who got them through the van cleef stores tell me which stores they got it from? I'd rather take my future business to them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pursi


hi pursi, 
i just recently went to have one of my 10-motif vintage alhambra necklaces extended. they do not charge for up to 2 inches of lengthening. i also had the option of an extender which i decided on (i'm getting a 2" one). if your necklace is not a recent purchase, the charge for lengthening is $40 per half inch in addition to a $60 service charge. 

i am getting my extender from the same store as you (5th Avenue in NYC)...who is your SA?


----------



## Pursi

*jennifer* said:


> hi pursi,
> i just recently went to have one of my 10-motif vintage alhambra necklaces extended. they do not charge for up to 2 inches of lengthening. i also had the option of an extender which i decided on (i'm getting a 2" one). if your necklace is not a recent purchase, the charge for lengthening is $40 per half inch in addition to a $60 service charge.
> 
> i am getting my extender from the same store as you (5th Avenue in NYC)...who is your SA?



Hi Jennifer, I can PM her name to you if it makes a difference but not sure I should post it. After finding this blog, I asked her about getting a 2 inch extender (I don't think I want the necklaces permanently extended as I like to link up the 2 necklaces and wear them together sometime). She said they don't sell extenders, so I said "oh, ok, is that because the 2 inch ones are complimentary?" and she's like "no, the workshop would never let us give them away". I was like huh, you don't sell them nor give them to customers? She's like no we don't sell them nor comp them, and can you send me the link to the blog?  

Although the necklaces are about 3-4 years old, I've subsequently purchased 2 earrings from them the last 2 years, (so I buy about one item from them annually, i.e. good returning  customer, no?) and am pretty sure I am going to get a yg 20 motif necklace this year but I won't be buying from her if she's clueless about the extender! Who is your SA, I'll go to him/her for future purchases. (I can't believe they work at the same store!) Let me know what your SA tells you about getting an extender and not just extending. 



Thx!
Pursi


----------



## *jennifer*

*pursi*,
i just tried to PM you but your account does not accept PMs. i hate to get any SA in trouble for any actions s/he should have or have not taken. 

basically, you can commission VCA to make an extender for you at a cost. this is taken care of by the customer service department. i think-maybe? and this is my interpretation- what the SA meant was you can't just stroll in and purchase an extender like you would buy a 5-motif bracelet. the extender is something they have to make or send out to have made.


----------



## Pursi

Hi Jennifer,
Oh, looks like I haven't posted enough to have PM access yet. Agree, don't want any SA to get in trouble, mine nor yours but yours seem to go along with what has been mentioned on this board by different posters from different geographic areas. Based on this board it seems that giving away or selling extenders through a sales associate is common practice at Van Cleef, so don't think yours would get in trouble.... but can end up getting my business! My SA is youngish so maybe she just doesn't know ... but then I think, how could she not know, she's been there years and she probably sells a lot of these necklaces!  ....and she's not saying I can't just pick up an extender as I could an in stock item, she's telling me they don't in any way handle extenders there! Like not even an option to buy one!

Frustrating! I definitely need a new SA.


----------



## *jennifer*

Pursi said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> Oh, looks like I haven't posted enough to have PM access yet. Agree, don't want any SA to get in trouble, mine nor yours but yours seem to go along with what has been mentioned on this board by different posters from different geographic areas. Based on this board it seems that giving away or selling extenders through a sales associate is common practice at Van Cleef, so don't think yours would get in trouble.... but can end up getting my business! My SA is youngish so maybe she just doesn't know ... but then I think, how could she not know, she's been there years and she probably sells a lot of these necklaces!  ....and she's not saying I can't just pick up an extender as I could an in stock item, she's telling me they don't in any way handle extenders there! Like not even an option to buy one!
> 
> Frustrating! I definitely need a new SA.


Maybe it would help to talk to the CS dept directly. Aisha Thompson in the Customer Service & After Sales Services Department at 5th Ave NYC should know about all the options for necklace extension as she worked with me recently on extending my 10-motif necklace.

To be honest, they will probably still charge you for the extender. I brought in an old necklace (a different 10-motif) for lengthening, and they still charged me for the work on it. This is even though I had just purchased the Pave Frivole earrings and a 10-motif vintage alhambra in the last few months (basically this fall).  However, you should be able to order one from them at a cost (I believe it's around $300-400 from another TPFer's experience). The only thing they didn't charge for was my new item (which had just been purchased this month).

Hope this helps...


----------



## Bethc

I'm confused?  I know that VCA will extend a necklace up to 2 inches for free, but thats by putting links in between the motifs, but we are now saying that VCA on 5th will make an extender, where you have a chain that you can actually add or remove? 

I ask because I've asked my SA that I've been with for years (she's been there forever) and the answer is always No.  If i go back through this thread, the extenders were either through a 3rd party (i.e. NM) or from their own jeweler, until recently...  now we're saying that  VCA NY will do it for you? I just wish we would all get the same information, this is frustrating, I'll have to go pay them a visit.

Can someone post a picture of theirs?


----------



## *jennifer*

^i am curious now too as to what everyone else is hearing from their SA's. it sounded like the extender was not something they made in the past. maybe it's a new thing??


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

*jennifer* said:


> ^i am curious now too as to what everyone else is hearing from their SA's. it sounded like the extender was not something they made in the past. maybe it's a new thing??



I purchased my 10 motif necklace from the South Coast plaza boutique and the SA there was kind enough to ask her manager if they could provide me with an extender free of charge. I believe the only reason the manager was ok with it was because I had just purchased a week before a 5 motif bracelet and they actually had chain left over from previous customers needing shorter neckalces so it wasn't really any extra cost to them for the gold. They also have the jeweler in the smae city so they do not have to send it to NY, I also wear an 18-20 inch necklace for them to not actually choke me they have to be that long. The SA & manager might have just been nice enough with me for those reasons but it may not be a "common" thing they do. I believe most people want extensions so they can have the necklace be a little longer but the SA knew that the 10 motif would not physically fit my neck with out an extender so I would not have purchased it other wise. Hope that helps


----------



## Pursi

I searched this thread for extenders and read through most of those posts and it seems most people got extenders through their sales associate at the Van Cleef stores at the time of purchase. It seems some got it free (usually 2 inches but up to 5 inches also) and some paid. Those who did not get it through their SA's got it made through their non-Van Cleef jewelers and someone also got it through calling Van Cleef customer service. But when I emailed with my SA who is at the NY store she's saying she doesn't know anything about extenders but Jennifer's SA there obviously does. Frustrating.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

^ I also forgot to add that the reason I did not want them to add the extra links to the actual necklace is because that would have made it that much longer permanently and I did express to the SA that I am trying to loose a lot of weight so in the long run it would be more work for them to have to go back and take links off my necklace. I'm sure that is the biggest reason they were ok with making an actual removable extender for me, wow that was TMI lol, but I really want to help you ladies out who may be a little confused about this.


----------



## MrsWashington

Hello, I am new to TPF and I am addicted to VCA!  Except I don't have any... yet. I'd love a single motif alhambra pendant, am hoping to add it to my collection soon.  Loving all your posts!


----------



## *jennifer*

Pursi said:


> I searched this thread for extenders and read through most of those posts and it seems most people got extenders through their sales associate at the Van Cleef stores at the time of purchase. It seems some got it free (usually 2 inches but up to 5 inches also) and some paid. Those who did not get it through their SA's got it made through their non-Van Cleef jewelers and someone also got it through calling Van Cleef customer service. But when I emailed with my SA who is at the NY store she's saying she doesn't know anything about extenders but Jennifer's SA there obviously does. Frustrating.



Just so we can share experiences, this is how it happened to me. I was offered free lengthening up to 2 inches on my recent purchase (within the month). It was not until I found out about the possibility of the extender (through tPF of course! ) that I inquired about the extender and found out I could get one. As I mentioned before, they were not willing to make an extender for me on one of my older purchases- I ended up paying for the necklace to be lengthened.

*Pursi*, I left you a visitor message.

Welcome, *MrsWashington*! VCA is a dangerously addicting world.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I'm confused?  I know that VCA will extend a necklace up to 2 inches for free, but thats by putting links in between the motifs, but we are now saying that VCA on 5th will make an extender, where you have a chain that you can actually add or remove?
> 
> I ask because I've asked my SA that I've been with for years (she's been there forever) and the answer is always No.  If i go back through this thread, the extenders were either through a 3rd party (i.e. NM) or from their own jeweler, until recently...  now we're saying that  VCA NY will do it for you? I just wish we would all get the same information, this is frustrating, I'll have to go pay them a visit.
> 
> Can someone post a picture of theirs?



You are not alone.  My SA at VCA 5th Ave. always told me that they would not do extenders, but at time of purchase would add up to 2 inches permanently.  

I like the permanent addition because the added chain is evenly distributed between the clovers.  You can never tell that anything was added.  With an extender there is always a chance that the necklace moves around and the extender will show.


----------



## beachy10

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> ^ I also forgot to add that the reason I did not want them to add the extra links to the actual necklace is because that would have made it that much longer permanently and I did express to the SA that I am trying to loose a lot of weight so in the long run it would be more work for them to have to go back and take links off my necklace. I'm sure that is the biggest reason they were ok with making an actual removable extender for me, wow that was TMI lol, but I really want to help you ladies out who may be a little confused about this.


 
Did the 2" removable extender get approved by VCA or was it just the SA saying they would do it? When I asked for an extender I got my entire necklace extended which is not what I was expecting but what could I do at that point? Are you sure that's not going to happen to your necklace? Unless I see an actual necklace made with the removable extender I do not have confidence they will do it now.


----------



## Pursi

*jennifer* said:


> Just so we can share experiences, this is how it happened to me. I was offered free lengthening up to 2 inches on my recent purchase (within the month). It was not until I found out about the possibility of the extender (through tPF of course! ) that I inquired about the extender and found out I could get one. As I mentioned before, they were not willing to make an extender for me on one of my older purchases- I ended up paying for the necklace to be lengthened.
> 
> *Pursi*, I left you a visitor message.
> 
> Welcome, *MrsWashington*! VCA is a dangerously addicting world.



ooooh, I wish I also read tpf before my past necklace purchases. But I'm willing to pay for an extender but my SA there is saying they don't even offer them for sale! That confuses me! (I definitely won't buy another necklace without getting an extender at the time of purchase now that I know about them!)


----------



## Bethc

I don't know what's going on, I just spoke to my SA @ VCA and then she called the store manager over and she said that the do not, either free or for a charge, make extenders for necklaces.  The only way they extend a necklace is between the motifs, like mine is.

So, whoever has a VCA extender or gets one, can you please post pics?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

beachy10 said:


> Did the 2" removable extender get approved by VCA or was it just the SA saying they would do it? When I asked for an extender I got my entire necklace extended which is not what I was expecting but what could I do at that point? Are you sure that's not going to happen to your necklace? Unless I see an actual necklace made with the removable extender I do not have confidence they will do it now.



The SA had to ask her store manager to approve it, this might have been something they actually do not always offer so I can not speak for all VCA stores. The South Coast Plaza was the boutique that did this for me and it was an actual removable 5in extender.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> I don't know what's going on, I just spoke to my SA @ VCA and then she called the store manager over and she said that the do not, either free or for a charge, make extenders for necklaces.  The only way they extend a necklace is between the motifs, like mine is.
> 
> So, whoever has a VCA extender or gets one, can you please post pics?



I have posted pics before of my extender, I will try to re-post it when I get a chance. Sorry to hear you aren't having any luck, the boutique who did mine was not in NY and they actually have the service jeweler in the same city so they do not even have to send stuff out to NY to get work done, maybe that is why that SA has never heard of it being done.


----------



## surfergirljen

*jennifer* said:


> *pursi*,
> i just tried to PM you but your account does not accept PMs. i hate to get any SA in trouble for any actions s/he should have or have not taken.
> 
> basically, you can commission VCA to make an extender for you at a cost. this is taken care of by the customer service department. i think-maybe? and this is my interpretation- what the SA meant was you can't just stroll in and purchase an extender like you would buy a 5-motif bracelet. the extender is something they have to make or send out to have made.



If anyone is interested in purchasing a 4 inch YG extender PM me! After returning my 10 motif (and having paid for the extender) I now have an extender and no necklace to go with it! So I may know where you can find one.   Sorry I hope this doesn't violate any rules... I just know a lot of ladies here would LOVE one and I happen to have one.


----------



## Pursi

surfergirljen said:


> If anyone is interested in purchasing a 4 inch YG extender PM me! After returning my 10 motif (and having paid for the extender) I now have an extender and no necklace to go with it! So I may know where you can find one.   Sorry I hope this doesn't violate any rules... I just know a lot of ladies here would LOVE one and I happen to have one.



Hi,
I might be interested. Is it made by Van Cleef? Can you post a pic? (I can't PM just yet).
Thx,
Pursi


----------



## surfergirljen

Pursi said:


> Hi,
> I might be interested. Is it made by Van Cleef? Can you post a pic? (I can't PM just yet).
> Thx,
> Pursi



Sure! Let me grab it from the safe. And yes by VCA!  Special order a few years ago (before they decided they wouldn't even let us pay for them!!)


----------



## yanster

wow. someone snatched this pretty thing at a good price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32080669913...99134&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## lubird217

yanster said:


> wow. someone snatched this pretty thing at a good price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32080669913...99134&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Isn't it scary to buy VCA on ebay?? I don't know for something so $. I'd rather go estate from a reputable store. I've even seen some stores sell "Alhambra" and it's not real (to my untrained eye!) so can you imagine? I know it is against rules but I feel better if we had our own little jewelry exchange here or at least verified listings. I've seen some people selling purses on ebay say "Proud TPF" member on their listing...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

This is probably a dumb question, but here goes.  I've finally added the last of the 20 motif vintage necklaces that I want.  Because they are all from varying years, no two are exactly they same length.  I've added bracelets to match the turq. and the gold.

The other two necklaces are onyx and MOP, and I don't think I care about having bracelets to match each of them, but do want to option to lengthen one.  I'm thinking it might be best to add an onyx, rather than MOP.  

Any thoughts?  I know, it's a trivial thing, but I'm stymied.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lubird217 said:


> Isn't it scary to buy VCA on ebay?? I don't know for something so $. I'd rather go estate from a reputable store. I've even seen some stores sell "Alhambra" and it's not real (to my untrained eye!) so can you imagine? I know it is against rules but I feel better if we had our own little jewelry exchange here or at least verified listings. I've seen some people selling purses on ebay say "Proud TPF" member on their listing...



Always remember that even if a listing to sell says, "Proud TPF" member, that's no guarantee of authenticity for anything.  I've never used it, but isn't there an "Authenticate" for jewelry thread here?


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:


> I don't know what's going on, I just spoke to my SA @ VCA and then she called the store manager over and she said that the do not, either free or for a charge, make extenders for necklaces.  The only way they extend a necklace is between the motifs, like mine is.
> 
> So, whoever has a VCA extender or gets one, can you please post pics?



Here you go. My 2 inch removable extender. Ordered from a VCA boutique. Made by VCA. This was fairly recent. Hope that helps.


----------



## thimp

I wanted a removable extender for my 20 motif, mop, wg, so that I can have the option of wearing it long when I wear it alone, and shorter, when I layer it with my 20 motif, turq, wg. My SA had no problem ordering this extender for me, and it arrived in a timely manner. Thus,  I am confused how an SA can say VCA do not make removable extenders. Obviously, they do make them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do you mean add an onyx bracelet to lengthen it?
What about another 10 motif?  I realize it's an expensive proposition but you will have a lot  of length to work with.  The onyx is VERY chic and sophisticated... plus the 10 motif looks great by itself.  I have two ten motifs and probably wear the onyx short as much as I wear it long. Totally different looks but both great.





Cavalier Girl said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but here goes. I've finally added the last of the 20 motif vintage necklaces that I want. Because they are all from varying years, no two are exactly they same length. I've added bracelets to match the turq. and the gold.
> 
> The other two necklaces are onyx and MOP, and I don't think I care about having bracelets to match each of them, but do want to option to lengthen one. I'm thinking it might be best to add an onyx, rather than MOP.
> 
> Any thoughts? I know, it's a trivial thing, but I'm stymied.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you mean add an onyx bracelet to lengthen it?
> What about another 10 motif?  I realize it's an expensive proposition but you will have a lot  of length to work with.  The onyx is VERY chic and sophisticated... plus the 10 motif looks great by itself.  I have two ten motifs and probably wear the onyx short as much as I wear it long. Totally different looks but both great.



That would be a nice option, but I'm not comfortable wearing a 10 motif necklace on its own, and it would make my 20 too long, I think.

Would you add a MOP or Onyx?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thimp, do you mind sharing which boutique did the extender for you?  That's exactly what I'd like, but in YG.  I fear it will never happen, though, as all my necklace purchases were done a few months ago.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thimp, do you mind sharing which boutique did the extender for you?  That's exactly what I'd like, but in YG.  I fear it will never happen, though, as all my necklace purchases were done a few months ago.


PMed you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> PMed you.



Got it!  Thank you so much, my dear!


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> That would be a nice option, but I'm not comfortable wearing a 10 motif necklace on its own, and it would make my 20 too long, I think.
> 
> Would you add a MOP or Onyx?



SO not comfortable wearing the 10 motif alone either! I feel like it's choking me. And yet on some here it looks lovely, like a set of pearls. I hate anything shorter than 18 inches on me. Or turtlenecks or collars.  Have since I was like 4 and my mom thinks it's because I was born with the cord around my neck. My DD is the SAME way too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

surfergirljen said:


> SO not comfortable wearing the 10 motif alone either! I feel like it's choking me. And yet on some here it looks lovely, like a set of pearls. I hate anything shorter than 18 inches on me. Or turtlenecks or collars.  Have since I was like 4 and my mom thinks it's because I was born with the cord around my neck. My DD is the SAME way too!



That's exactly like it makes me feel!  Even though I know I have enough room, it's just too close for comfort.


----------



## *jennifer*

so glad you posted your extender, *thimp*!
i haven't received mine yet and with all the confusion, i started wondering if i was really going to get one or if i had my info wrong!:wondering


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> SO not comfortable wearing the 10 motif alone either! I feel like it's choking me. And yet on some here it looks lovely, like a set of pearls. I hate anything shorter than 18 inches on me. Or turtlenecks or collars.  Have since I was like 4 and my mom thinks it's because I was born with the cord around my neck. My DD is the SAME way too!





Cavalier Girl said:


> That's exactly like it makes me feel!  Even though I know I have enough room, it's just too close for comfort.



I'm with y'all!  Eighteen inches is the minimum!  I am the same way with watches and bracelets.  I drive the jewelers crazy with the way I wear my watches.  If it is sized the way it should be, I feel claustrophobic and want to rip the watch off!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> Here you go. My 2 inch removable extender. Ordered from a VCA boutique. Made by VCA. This was fairly recent. Hope that helps.



Thank your! At this point, I'm not sure what to do?  I don't understand why they would say No to one person and Yes to someone else?


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but here goes.  I've finally added the last of the 20 motif vintage necklaces that I want.  Because they are all from varying years, no two are exactly they same length.  I've added bracelets to match the turq. and the gold.
> 
> The other two necklaces are onyx and MOP, and I don't think I care about having bracelets to match each of them, but do want to option to lengthen one.  I'm thinking it might be best to add an onyx, rather than MOP.
> 
> Any thoughts?  I know, it's a trivial thing, but I'm stymied.



Not sure I understand your question.  I'm going to take a stab at it though.  Correct me if I am misunderstanding.

I think you might be asking if it makes sense to buy bracelets that you might not wear as bracelets, just as lengtheners for your necklaces.    I have done just that.  I don't actually like wearing the vintage alhambra bracelets,  yet I have three.  I wear mine only to make my necklaces longer.  I love being able to change the look through length.

I also have two necklaces --onyx and yellow gold-- where I have the 20 motif and the 10 motif.  I really don't wear the 10 motifs by themselves, but combined with the 20's for a longer necklace.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Thank your! At this point, I'm not sure what to do?  I don't understand why they would say No to one person and Yes to someone else?



I have always received conflicting opinions based on who I've talked to at the different VCA stores.  I wonder if you called the workshop directly and asked them.  It might be worth a try.


----------



## lubird217

sbelle said:


> Not sure I understand your question.  I'm going to take a stab at it though.  Correct me if I am misunderstanding.
> 
> I think you might be asking if it makes sense to buy bracelets that you might not wear as bracelets, just as lengtheners for your necklaces.    I have done just that.  I don't actually like wearing the vintage alhambra bracelets,  yet I have three.  I wear mine only to make my necklaces longer.  I love being able to change the look through length.
> 
> I also have two necklaces --onyx and yellow gold-- where I have the 20 motif and the 10 motif.  I really don't wear the 10 motifs by themselves, but combined with the 20's for a longer necklace.


 
I'm not sure I perfectly understand the question too but what I do for my 10 and 20 motif is just add a bracelet chain that is not VCA and make sure it sits behind my neck! I like the look of the extender posted here but I'm like everyone else, can't stand something shorter than 18 inches. I'm not sure that extender would do too much for the length I always go for but it could be for some others.


----------



## lubird217

Cavalier Girl said:


> Always remember that even if a listing to sell says, "Proud TPF" member, that's no guarantee of authenticity for anything.  I've never used it, but isn't there an "Authenticate" for jewelry thread here?




I totally agree - doesn't mean much but I come back here and check for the same username sometimes and see how many posts they have (if they have some sort of "trail"). Our jewelry authenticate this thread is rather slow-moving but people do post. I see more questions on there than answers usually but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Pursi

thimp said:


> I wanted a removable extender for my 20 motif, mop, wg, so that I can have the option of wearing it long when I wear it alone, and shorter, when I layer it with my 20 motif, turq, wg. My SA had no problem ordering this extender for me, and it arrived in a timely manner. Thus,  I am confused how an SA can say VCA do not make removable extenders. Obviously, they do make them.



Thanks for the pic and the info. I figured all the ladies on this forum couldn't be wrong!


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> I wanted a removable extender for my 20 motif, mop, wg, so that I can have the option of wearing it long when I wear it alone, and shorter, when I layer it with my 20 motif, turq, wg. My SA had no problem ordering this extender for me, and it arrived in a timely manner. Thus, I am confused how an SA can say VCA do not make removable extenders. Obviously, they do make them.


 
Thanks for posting. I think folks should take a pic of this to all of the SAs out there that say no. Obviously someone is being being misinformed. Frustrating that we all hear different things.


----------



## sjunky13

Hello. Just want to chime in about VCA boutiques. Some are true stores and some are AD that happen to have the name of the boutique and not run it the standards as VCA. They should though.

With my experience with VCA and requests  . It does matter whom you talk to.
I purchased a bracelet and wanted it lenthened. Took it to a VCA store that was only an AD. ( Short Hills NJ store). I got terrible service and all of the wrong info. They did take the bracelet in and gave me a song and a dance. Really really horrible service.

I contacted Customer Relations in NYC , went through a few people and found a wonderfull woman. She had my bracelet done overnight and sent me a nice bottle of fragrance and my bracelet! Now that is service! After my experience in Short Hills and the price increases . I was done with VCA and I voiced it in a very professional way. 
I belive the extenders are done on a hush hush type of thing. There is no option, but if you find the right person at the right time it will all work out. 
I do suggest anyone wanting extenders to call VCA customer relations. The number is on the website and ask to speak to someone in charge. Explain you are a good client and have seen this done and would like it for your pieces. Sometimes you have to go outside the store to get things done.  
Customer relations can get in touch with the work shop in 5 minutes. If you press the issue, I do think you may get what you want. 

Good Luck.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Hello. Just want to chime in about VCA boutiques. Some are true stores and some are AD that happen to have the name of the boutique and not run it the standards as VCA. They should though.
> 
> With my experience with VCA and requests  . It does matter whom you talk to.
> I purchased a bracelet and wanted it lenthened. Took it to a VCA store that was only an AD. ( Short Hills NJ store). I got terrible service and all of the wrong info. They did take the bracelet in and gave me a song and a dance. Really really horrible service.
> 
> I contacted Customer Relations in NYC , went through a few people and found a wonderfull woman. She had my bracelet done overnight and sent me a nice bottle of fragrance and my bracelet! Now that is service! After my experience in Short Hills and the price increases . I was done with VCA and I voiced it in a very professional way.
> I belive the extenders are done on a hush hush type of thing. There is no option, but if you find the right person at the right time it will all work out.
> I do suggest anyone wanting extenders to call VCA customer relations. The number is on the website and ask to speak to someone in charge. Explain you are a good client and have seen this done and would like it for your pieces. Sometimes you have to go outside the store to get things done.
> Customer relations can get in touch with the work shop in 5 minutes. If you press the issue, I do think you may get what you want.
> 
> Good Luck.




Good information and advice!


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Hello. Just want to chime in about VCA boutiques. Some are true stores and some are AD that happen to have the name of the boutique and not run it the standards as VCA. They should though.
> 
> With my experience with VCA and requests  . It does matter whom you talk to.
> I purchased a bracelet and wanted it lenthened. Took it to a VCA store that was only an AD. ( Short Hills NJ store). I got terrible service and all of the wrong info. They did take the bracelet in and gave me a song and a dance. Really really horrible service.
> 
> I contacted Customer Relations in NYC , went through a few people and found a wonderfull woman. She had my bracelet done overnight and sent me a nice bottle of fragrance and my bracelet! Now that is service! After my experience in Short Hills and the price increases . I was done with VCA and I voiced it in a very professional way.
> I belive the extenders are done on a hush hush type of thing. There is no option, but if you find the right person at the right time it will all work out.
> I do suggest anyone wanting extenders to call VCA customer relations. The number is on the website and ask to speak to someone in charge. Explain you are a good client and have seen this done and would like it for your pieces. Sometimes you have to go outside the store to get things done.
> Customer relations can get in touch with the work shop in 5 minutes. If you press the issue, I do think you may get what you want.
> 
> Good Luck.



Was hoping to get my first VCA piece this January and planned on going to the Short Hills mall. Now I'm hesitant. I don't think NM in Short Hills has VCA. Sounds like you had disappointing service for an expensive item. Glad it worked out for you in the end.


----------



## darkangel07760

I just got the newest VCA catalog in the mail today! Wow it has some very pretty things.


----------



## Candice0985

I wish I got catalogues from VCA, I've bought from the naples boutique and an AD in toronto....nuthin!


----------



## NYfinn

sbelle said:
			
		

> I have always received conflicting opinions based on who I've talked to at the different VCA stores.  I wonder if you called the workshop directly and asked them.  It might be worth a try.



My SA at the 5th Avenue VCA boutique in NYC said that an extender is complimentary at the time of purchase or very soon after purchase. My fiancé gave me the YG 20 motif MOP necklace as an early Christmas gift and I contacted the SA  a few days later about getting a 3" extension chain for when I double the necklace to wear it short. They contacted the workshop and were able to have it made in 2 weeks! Happy to post pictures if anyone would like.
Overall it was such an easy and pleasant experience -- I'm so sorry to hear its not the same for others. I would absolutely recommend buying at that location if you can!


----------



## Pursi

NYfinn said:


> My SA at the 5th Avenue VCA boutique in NYC said that an extender is complimentary at the time of purchase or very soon after purchase. My fiancé gave me the YG 20 motif MOP necklace as an early Christmas gift and I contacted the SA  a few days later about getting a 3" extension chain for when I double the necklace to wear it short. They contacted the workshop and were able to have it made in 2 weeks! Happy to post pictures if anyone would like.
> Overall it was such an easy and pleasant experience -- I'm so sorry to hear its not the same for others. I would absolutely recommend buying at that location if you can!



Unfortunately, that 5th ave NYC boutique, the one attached to Bergdorfs, is the place my husband bought my van cleef items and my SA there is the one telling me they don't sell or give out extenders. You'd think within the same store there would be some consistency...


----------



## thimp

I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.


----------



## Pursi

thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.



Very nice!


----------



## surfergirljen

thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.



Yowza that's some ICE!!


----------



## periogirl28

*thimp*! You must have floored them at the party, stunning look including the nails!


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.



Gorgeous!!  I love the way the pieces work together!   Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ShyShy

Love your goodies on you thimp, simply breathtaking....


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> I wish I got catalogues from VCA, I've bought from the naples boutique and an AD in toronto....nuthin!



Candice - I purchased from the Naples boutique and received my catalog two days ago.  It was sent via corporate.


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Candice - I purchased from the Naples boutique and received my catalog two days ago.  It was sent via corporate.


ooooh ok good to know! thanks


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> ooooh ok good to know! thanks



They also sent holiday greeting from the boutique.


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> They also sent holiday greeting from the boutique.


I hope I receive something! I feel like i might not because i ordered internationally....


----------



## *jennifer*

I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day. 

The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!

Thanks for letting me share!
Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


----------



## thimp

Pursi said:


> Very nice!


Thank you, Pursi!



surfergirljen said:


> Yowza that's some ICE!!


Thank you, surfergirljen! Love your Ice too! How are you enjoying your Lotus earrings?



periogirl28 said:


> *thimp*! You must have floored them at the party, stunning look including the nails!


Thank you, periogirl28! This ring never fails to receive wonderful comments. 



Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love the way the pieces work together!   Thanks for sharing the pics!


Thank you, Bethc! I'm so glad you think they work well together. I guess ot everything has to be matchy-matchy. 



ShyShy said:


> Love your goodies on you thimp, simply breathtaking....


Thank you, ShyShy! I still love your double frivole ring! How are you enjoying it? Have you made a decision regarding your dream birkin?


----------



## *jennifer*

thimp said:


> Thank you, Bethc! I'm so glad you think they work well together. I guess ot everything has to be matchy-matchy.


i love how it's not matchy matchy. they are wonderful together!


----------



## darkangel07760

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
omg I love it!  Now I need a chalcedony piece lol!


----------



## carabelli888

thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.


 
Thimp...you look fabulous! Could I ask what size Lotus you got? I'm debating on which fingers I'd want it to fit on open or closed.


----------



## sjunky13

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
This is so pretty. I love that you are wearing VCA on your wedding day. What is your skin tone, if you do not mind sharing? I love the stone amd wondering if it would wash me out.


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.


 
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be holding a drink all night with that ring on. LOL. 
Both look great!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, I see.....
My thought was that by adding the 10 motif you would have a really long option to wear wrapped twice (and still be long) or wear like a sartoir (sp?). I believe the length (a 20 + 10) compares to that of the long magic necklace.  I have a dear friend who will wear two 20's, even. 
About the onyx vs the MOP.....if you had asked me this about a year ago I probably would have said MOP.  After collecting and wearing most of the stones by now, hands down I would recommend the ONYX.  To me it just looks a lot richer and more year round.  I really am not wearing the mop nor the turquoise right now but I will continue to wear the onyx during the summer...
The onyx seems to have more drama....Hermesaholic (who has great taste) called the onyx very "Coco Chanel"...and I tend to agree.




Cavalier Girl said:


> That would be a nice option, but I'm not comfortable wearing a 10 motif necklace on its own, and it would make my 20 too long, I think.
> 
> Would you add a MOP or Onyx?


----------



## *jennifer*

darkangel07760 said:


> omg I love it!  Now I need a chalcedony piece lol!


Thank you! VCA is so addicting, isn't it?!



sjunky13 said:


> This is so pretty. I love that you are wearing VCA on your wedding day. What is your skin tone, if you do not mind sharing? I love the stone amd wondering if it would wash me out.


Thank you! I am fair with yellow undertones. I blush easily so there's a little pink in me too. The great thing about chalcedony is that it is fairly high on the Mohs hardness scale, so it will be durable. You should try it if you can!


----------



## thimp

*jennifer* said:


> i love how it's not matchy matchy. they are wonderful together!


Thank you! Congrats on yours! It's sooo pretty!



sjunky13 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be holding a drink all night with that ring on. LOL.
> Both look great!


Thank you! LOL!


----------



## kim_mac

need your advice, ladies...
i want a small sparkly diamond pendant.  i already have the pave frivole earrings...should i get

pave frivole pendant OR
pave alhambra pendant?


----------



## *jennifer*

kim_mac said:


> need your advice, ladies...
> i want a small sparkly diamond pendant.  i already have the pave frivole earrings...should i get
> 
> pave frivole pendant OR
> pave alhambra pendant?



i would go for the pave alhambra pendant myself. i think it would stand alone better by itself than the frivole, though i love the pave frivole earrings.


----------



## beachy10

kim_mac said:


> need your advice, ladies...
> i want a small sparkly diamond pendant.  i already have the pave frivole earrings...should i get
> 
> pave frivole pendant OR
> pave alhambra pendant?



I would do the frivole. the alhambra just doesn't do it for me in the diamonds.


----------



## einseine

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
 
Congrats! Very beautiful!!!
I've just determined to get chalcedony as my second alhambra!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> need your advice, ladies...
> i want a small sparkly diamond pendant. i already have the pave frivole earrings...should i get
> 
> pave frivole pendant OR
> pave alhambra pendant?


 
Frivole would complete your gorgeous set, but Alhambra would give you some variety.  Have you considered the modern Alhambra pave pendant?  I have not seen it IRL, but have seen it in photos and it looks beautiful!  I think it would make a great everyday piece.  You can't go wrong with any of the options.


----------



## Pursi

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!



love your necklace and extender!!  that stone is exquisite!


----------



## kim_mac

i'm thinking i should just save the money and put it towards the cosmos.  i can't get the cosmos out of my head.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry.  I finally went to see some pieces IRL.   Now I get it.  (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!)  And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...







I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued.  (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!)  Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights.  I love this bracelet.


----------



## *jennifer*

einseine said:


> Congrats! Very beautiful!!!
> I've just determined to get chalcedony as my second alhambra!!!


thank you! they had run out of the 10-motif in the US and i had to wait, but it was certainly worth it. 


Pursi said:


> love your necklace and extender!!  that stone is exquisite!


thank you, *pursi*! i think so too. 


kim_mac said:


> i'm thinking i should just save the money and put it towards the cosmos.  i can't get the cosmos out of my head.


*kim_mac*, if i recall it seems you have been thinking about the cosmos for a while. you should go for it! the cosmos is a wonderful statement piece.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> i'm thinking i should just save the money and put it towards the cosmos.  i can't get the cosmos out of my head.




And it will go fine with your frivole earrings, and ring. You already have a spectacular frivole necklace. Why buy the pendant version?


----------



## thimp

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry.  I finally went to see some pieces IRL.   Now I get it.  (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!)  And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued.  (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!)  Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights.  I love this bracelet.


Gorgeous! Turquoise and wg is my all time favorite combo!


----------



## *jennifer*

congrats, *mustluvdogs*! the turquoise is gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


Simply stunning! Love the idea of wearing it for your wedding - like a modern interpretation of pearls!!


----------



## Greentea

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry.  I finally went to see some pieces IRL.   Now I get it.  (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!)  And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued.  (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!)  Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights.  I love this bracelet.



I totally die!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> And it will go fine with your frivole earrings, and ring. You already have a spectacular frivole necklace. Why buy the pendant version?



sigh - so so lovely.  thank you for your advice.  hope to get the cosmos in 2012.


----------



## kim_mac

mustlovedogs - love love love turquoise!  congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> Thank you! VCA is so addicting, isn't it?!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am fair with yellow undertones. I blush easily so there's a little pink in me too. The great thing about chalcedony is that it is fairly high on the Mohs hardness scale, so it will be durable. You should try it if you can!



We have the same coloring. Does the chalcedony differ like the carnelean and turquoise can? Your pieces are very pretty...more blue. When I tried it on a while back, it looked grey....not very vibrant or rich looking at all but I blamed my coloring.

Not that I need to collect another stone after this crazy year......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> And it will go fine with your frivole earrings, and ring. You already have a spectacular frivole necklace. Why buy the pendant version?



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry.  I finally went to see some pieces IRL.   Now I get it.  (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!)  And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued.  (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!)  Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights.  I love this bracelet.



So pretty!! You will especially enjoy the turquoise this Summer if you wear a lot of white.....love it with black, too.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> i'm thinking i should just save the money and put it towards the cosmos. i can't get the cosmos out of my head.


 
If you can't get it out of your head, you shouldn't settle.  I tried to convince myself I would be happy with the vintage pave Alhambra pendant but I really wanted the pave Magic pendant and I am so glad I got the Magic!  I actually wear it as an every day piece much of the time.


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> And it will go fine with your frivole earrings, and ring. You already have a spectacular frivole necklace. Why buy the pendant version?



Thimp, I never tire of looking at your pics, they just look so effortless on you... I am now convinced my next purchase will be those beautiful earrings the next time I travel. How I wish we had VCA here!


----------



## G&Smommy

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry. I finally went to see some pieces IRL. Now I get it. (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!) And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued. (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!) Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights. I love this bracelet.


 
Congrats!  I felt the same way when I first visited the boutique  - I fell in love with VCA pieces and simply could not get them out of my head.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> We have the same coloring. Does the chalcedony differ like the carnelean and turquoise can? Your pieces are very pretty...more blue. When I tried it on a while back, it looked grey....not very vibrant or rich looking at all but I blamed my coloring.
> 
> Not that I need to collect another stone after this crazy year......



My understanding is the chalcedony can also vary-from greyish to greyish blue to almost lavendarish blue just like carnelian can be more orange red vs deep blood red. All are gorgeous in their own right. I tried on the chalcedony twice and fell in love. It can subtly look different depending on the lighting too, it seems! 

I imagine a good SA could pick a bluer set for you! I purchased mine sight unseen and relied on a wonderful SA to do that for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> My understanding is the chalcedony can also vary-from greyish to greyish blue to almost lavendarish blue just like carnelian can be more orange red vs deep blood red. All are gorgeous in their own right. I tried on the chalcedony twice and fell in love. It can subtly look different depending on the lighting too, it seems!
> 
> I imagine a good SA could pick a bluer set for you! I purchased mine sight unseen and relied on a wonderful SA to do that for me.



Perhaps someday...
All my pieces are yg so I am trying to convince myself that my clover obsession in over.
This is after collecting every one..except for chalcedony. I really should wear a piece every day just to justify the expense. 
Your necklace is very pretty


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  I felt the same way when I first visited the boutique  - I fell in love with VCA pieces and simply could not get them out of my head.



This is how I felt about all the vintage Alhambra...
Now I feel this way about the flower lace earring.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

thimp said:


> Gorgeous! Turquoise and wg is my all time favorite combo!





*jennifer* said:


> congrats, *mustluvdogs*! the turquoise is gorgeous!





Greentea said:


> I totally die!





kim_mac said:


> mustlovedogs - love love love turquoise!  congrats!





texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!! You will especially enjoy the turquoise this Summer if you wear a lot of white.....love it with black, too.





G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  I felt the same way when I first visited the boutique  - I fell in love with VCA pieces and simply could not get them out of my head.



Thanks everyone for your kind comments.  If it wasn't for you ladies on this thread I wouldn't be sitting here now enjoying my bracelet.  While doing returns today I stopped by to thank the SA for his help and we started to plan my next purchase.    You girls are such a bad, bad influence.


----------



## periogirl28

Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is how I felt about all the vintage Alhambra...
> Now I feel this way about the flower lace earring.


 
I know that feeling - it started for me with the Magic pave pendant and now that I have it, I am dreaming of the Perlee pave clover bangle and ring and the pave vintage Alhambra bracelet.  It never ends


----------



## G&Smommy

periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


 
Very pretty!  Congrats on your beautiful Christmas gift!


----------



## periogirl28

G&Smommy said:


> Very pretty! Congrats on your beautiful Christmas gift!


 
Thank you, I do love it!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

periogirl28 said:
			
		

> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.



I looked at this piece today and it's gorgeous.  The color is amazing.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## darkangel07760

periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

*MustLuvDogs, darkangel and Bethc*, thank you very much and wishing you all a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments.  If it wasn't for you ladies on this thread I wouldn't be sitting here now enjoying my bracelet.  While doing returns today I stopped by to thank the SA for his help and we started to plan my next purchase.    You girls are such a bad, bad influence.



What are you planning for next?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.



So pretty!!,


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:


> What are you planning for next?



Most likely earrings but not sure yet which ones.  I'm going to go back through this thread to study everyone's photos and comments about earrings.  Although I tried on the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pink gold and I loved it.  It even looked great with my turquoise bracelet.  So many options.  <sigh>


----------



## schadenfreude13

Does anyone know anything about the new collection coming out in early 2012? 

My husband bought me the Alhambra pink gold bracelet for Xmas, but the color does not work on my skin, so I now have a pretty little gift certificate to hold on to as I wasn't feeling anything in the showroom last night. The SA hinted that I could wait for the new collection, but wasn't ready to share details.


----------



## XCCX

Can I buy the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet online? TIA.


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!,


 
Thank you very much! Your jewellery collection is simply stunning!!


----------



## elleestbelle

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
the chalcedony is gorgeous!!!  congrats!!



periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


 
what a beautiful xmas present!  congratulations!


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Thimp, I never tire of looking at your pics, they just look so effortless on you... I am now convinced my next purchase will be those beautiful earrings the next time I travel. How I wish we had VCA here!


Thank you, ShyShy! You are always so sweet with your comments! ITA on the frivole earrings. They are so wearable!



kim_mac said:


> sigh - so so lovely.  thank you for your advice.  hope to get the cosmos in 2012.


Thank you, kim_mac! You and I both love the cosmos. I think it's a  wise decision to wait for the cosmos pendant. I wear mine all the time!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you, my dear! High praise from a lady with such impeccable taste!


----------



## thimp

periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


So sweet! And very special!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Most likely earrings but not sure yet which ones.  I'm going to go back through this thread to study everyone's photos and comments about earrings.  Although I tried on the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pink gold and I loved it.  It even looked great with my turquoise bracelet.  So many options.  <sigh>



Since your bracelet is turqwith wg I would wear it with diamond studs 
perhaps you can find a necklace.....


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since your bracelet is turqwith wg I would wear it with diamond studs
> perhaps you can find a necklace.....



Ha!  That's exactly what I did today.  And it looked great.  I'd be curious to know what you and others on this thread think is the single most versatile and/or most worn piece in your collections.


----------



## periogirl28

*elleestbelle* - thank you so much!
*thimp* - coming from a lady with a drool-worthy VCA collection, a compliment indeed!


----------



## elie

elleestbelle said:


> so your MOP is fine even in the shower?  i feel guilty if i forget to take off my MOP earrings since it's so easy to forget that i'm even wearing them!



sorry about the late reply.  i take my MOP ring off in the shower (when I remember) but I leave my MOP pendant on ALL the time - even in the shower.  And I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## sbelle

Hi all!  I've been trying to stay away from VCA, but it hasn't worked completely!  

Santa brought me a pair of the small fleurette earrings for Christmas.  They are beautiful, but they are small (only 1.10 tcw).    I like the size though because they give me another option!

When I get a few minutes I am going to try to take a comparison picture between the pave vingtage alhambra, the pave frivole and the small fleurette.


----------



## elleestbelle

elie said:


> sorry about the late reply. i take my MOP ring off in the shower (when I remember) but I leave my MOP pendant on ALL the time - even in the shower. And I've never had a problem with it.


 
oh no worries!  my SA at NM just had me all paranoid that i had to make sure they were the first things off at night and last things put on in the morning!  so good to know that the MOP isn't as delicate as she had me thinking!


----------



## XCCX

I am a Cartier addict but I think that there is a very high possibilty that I'm going to be  a VCA one after owning this delicate buaety!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

xactreality said:


> I am a Cartier addict but I think that there is a very high possibilty that I'm going to be  a VCA one after owning this delicate buaety!



That is lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Most likely earrings but not sure yet which ones.  I'm going to go back through this thread to study everyone's photos and comments about earrings.  Although I tried on the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in pink gold and I loved it.  It even looked great with my turquoise bracelet.  So many options.  <sigh>



If you ever see yourself collecting more vintage Alhambra in other colors..set in yg, the all yg earrings are wonderful to have.  They go with everything and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you ever see yourself collecting more vintage Alhambra in other colors..set in yg, the all yg earrings are wonderful to have. They go with everything and can be dressed up or down.


 
I agree!


----------



## Kathd

xactreality said:


> I am a Cartier addict but I think that there is a very high possibilty that I'm going to be  a VCA one after owning this delicate buaety!



I adore the combo with the love bracelet!!! It's so pretty!!


----------



## XCCX

Do VCA pieces come with certifactes of authenticity like Cartier ones? Mine came with the VCA box only and I forgot to ask about anything else!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xactreality said:


> Do VCA pieces come with certifactes of authenticity like Cartier ones? Mine came with the VCA box only and I forgot to ask about anything else!



Yes. Call your SA and request one.


----------



## XCCX

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. Call your SA and request one.



Thanks for the reply. I just did and they appologized for forgetting to give me one. Ill pass by and claim it today.


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi ladies!

Just admiring all the gorgeous pics here! I went to the Naples boutique the other day and am trying to be very very good and focus on other jewelry for a bit...  ... But OMG I am in love with the stacking perlee pendants!!! Would loooove to get one for each child I've had one day - I LOVE the RG with one row of diamonds. Somehow reminds me of the simplicity of the LOVE collection or like something Jennifer Aniston would wear with her lovely tan... am in LOVE! sigh... anyone own one yet?

...maybe next year!


----------



## surfergirljen

ALLinTHEbag said:


> New Perlee PendantsI know they were not a hit but in case anyone is interested...)
> 
> 3 Rows without diamonds 2750 in RG, 3000 in WG
> 
> 5 rows 3550 in RG, 3800 in WG
> 
> 1 row diamonds  5450 in RG, 5750 in WG
> 
> 3 rows diamonds 9600 in RG, 9900 in WG





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I think they would look great layered. You could buy several and even run the chains through them all for a layered/multi chain look?



I have to admit I cruised by these pics online and wasn't that impressed until I saw them in the boutique. I'm not familiar with the Bulgari line but I LOVE these! They're very dainty (and expensive for what they are I have to say! But an awesome everyday or layering piece!) and sweet... am really tempted but the one I like, RG with a chain, would get me into trouble to the tune of about $6500 - that's a lot! Have to think about it...



Candice0985 said:


> I hope I receive something! I feel like i might not because i ordered internationally....



Candice I never get ones from Birks, only VCA Naples... you have to buy something on your next trip to the US!  

ps if anyone is interested in turquoise they have a GORGEOUS medium milky/dark WG 10 motif turquoise with an added 2 inches of length built into the necklace spaced out over the motifs already in Naples! TEMPTING!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments.  If it wasn't for you ladies on this thread I wouldn't be sitting here now enjoying my bracelet.  While doing returns today I stopped by to thank the SA for his help and we started to plan my next purchase.    You girls are such a bad, bad influence.



Did you see surfergirljen's post about the turquoise with white gold necklace that she saw available at the VCA shop in Naples?!!!! It might match your bracelet....


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Did you see surfergirljen's post about the turquoise with white gold necklace that she saw available at the VCA shop in Naples?!!!! It might match your bracelet....



Yeeesssss!  I love the idea of the extra 2 inches.  There's a 10 motif at the NM near me but I'm not sure that one has the extra 2 inches already.  I'm calling my SA tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Yeeesssss!  I love the idea of the extra 2 inches.  There's a 10 motif at the NM near me but I'm not sure that one has the extra 2 inches already.  I'm calling my SA tomorrow.  Thanks.



It probably doesn't because they come pretty standard unless somebody makes a special order.  Don't be afraid of the regular ten motif size..try it on at least.  I have collected most of mine in multiples of two 10 motifs to have the flexibility to wear as a ten or a twenty.  It is a nice length...sits perfectly along the neckline of a crew neck....  Some people just don't like shorter necklaces, though. Probably of most importance is for you to find a color match to your bracelet.  This way, you can wear the ten motif and the bracelet as a 15 motif if you need a nice in between length....good luck and have fun. The turquoise is becoming very hard to find because VCA has stopped producing it...for now.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I have to admit I cruised by these pics online and wasn't that impressed until I saw them in the boutique. I'm not familiar with the Bulgari line but I LOVE these! They're very dainty (and expensive for what they are I have to say! But an awesome everyday or layering piece!) and sweet... am really tempted but the one I like, RG with a chain, would get me into trouble to the tune of about $6500 - that's a lot! Have to think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> Candice I never get ones from Birks, only VCA Naples... you have to buy something on your next trip to the US!
> 
> ps if anyone is interested in turquoise they have a GORGEOUS medium milky/dark WG 10 motif turquoise with an added 2 inches of length built into the necklace spaced out over the motifs already in Naples! TEMPTING!!!


I received my catalogue from naples
I'm going to save my next VCA purchase for when I go to a boutique. perhaps a chalcedony bracelet or an all RG!?


----------



## surfergirljen

MustLuvDogs said:


> Yeeesssss!  I love the idea of the extra 2 inches.  There's a 10 motif at the NM near me but I'm not sure that one has the extra 2 inches already.  I'm calling my SA tomorrow.  Thanks.



It's gorgeous! She said SO many people are requesting extra inches added that they had this one made with 2 extra inches just to see how fast they went - it's milky but a darker milky, really really nice ... I happen to have quite a rich dark bracelet or I'd have been SERIOUSLY tempted!!! If you're interested call for Carly at the boutique and tell her Jennifer sent you!  



texasgirliegirl said:


> It probably doesn't because they come pretty standard unless somebody makes a special order.  Don't be afraid of the regular ten motif size..try it on at least.  I have collected most of mine in multiples of two 10 motifs to have the flexibility to wear as a ten or a twenty.  It is a nice length...sits perfectly along the neckline of a crew neck....  Some people just don't like shorter necklaces, though. Probably of most importance is for you to find a color match to your bracelet.  This way, you can wear the ten motif and the bracelet as a 15 motif if you need a nice in between length....good luck and have fun. The turquoise is becoming very hard to find because VCA has stopped producing it...for now.



That's true - I think they wanted to see if customers noticed/appreciated the length. I asked if someone had returned it and she said no, they were just toying with the idea of making some longer! And yes - that's what I heard too, you can't order turquoise anymore for a few years until they find a new mine or supply. So now's the time to snap it up! God that's even worse motivation than these price increases!!



Candice0985 said:


> I received my catalogue from naples
> I'm going to save my next VCA purchase for when I go to a boutique. perhaps a chalcedony bracelet or an all RG!?



Ooooh get the chalcedony - I LOVE grey!!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> It's gorgeous! She said SO many people are requesting extra inches added that they had this one made with 2 extra inches just to see how fast they went - it's milky but a darker milky, really really nice ... I happen to have quite a rich dark bracelet or I'd have been SERIOUSLY tempted!!! If you're interested call for Carly at the boutique and tell her Jennifer sent you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's true - I think they wanted to see if customers noticed/appreciated the length. I asked if someone had returned it and she said no, they were just toying with the idea of making some longer! And yes - that's what I heard too, you can't order turquoise anymore for a few years until they find a new mine or supply. So now's the time to snap it up! God that's even worse motivation than these price increases!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh get the chalcedony - I LOVE grey!!!


I do too, so chic! the bluey grey I think would play really well with an all RG or YG bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I do too, so chic! the bluey grey I think would play really well with an all RG or YG bracelet.



Just stop enabling me.....
For goodness sake it is the only one I haven't collected, yet.
This is the fine line that keeps me from feeling crazy...LOL.


----------



## *jennifer*

elleestbelle said:


> the chalcedony is gorgeous!!!  congrats!!


thank you, *elleestbelle*!!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps someday...
> All my pieces are yg so I am trying to convince myself that my clover obsession in over.
> This is after collecting every one..except for chalcedony. I really should wear a piece every day just to justify the expense.
> Your necklace is very pretty


thank you, texasgirliegirl! i wore the chalcedony every day these past few days during vacation in montreal. it was perfect for day and night! i love it!! hope you end up loving it too...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> thank you, *elleestbelle*!!
> 
> thank you, texasgirliegirl! i wore the chalcedony every day these past few days during vacation in montreal. it was perfect for day and night! i love it!! hope you end up loving it too...



Jennifer, it is beautiful.
I do the very same thing..wear it every day..when I buy a new piece.
Every time I bought a necklace, I thought it was my favorite and my last.
Well, we all know how addictive these beautiful items are.
They only thing keeping me from the chalcedony right now is the fact that it is set in white gold. All my VCA is yg.  Keeps me out of trouble...for now.
Well, that band the fact that I really would love to buy the flower lace earrings...eventually


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Texasgirliegirl...Thanks so much for all of your advice and insights!  I love the idea of combining my bracelet with a 10 motif.  Which is especially practical for me since I tend to wear shorter necklaces.  My NM has a 10 motif turquoise that was displayed next to my bracelet and I'm pretty sure the color is a close, if not exact, match.  I'm going to try to get down there next week to look at it.  

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous! She said SO many people are requesting extra inches added that they had this one made with 2 extra inches just to see how fast they went - it's milky but a darker milky, really really nice ... I happen to have quite a rich dark bracelet or I'd have been SERIOUSLY tempted!!! If you're interested call for Carly at the boutique and tell her Jennifer sent you!



I just may do that if the one locally doesn't work out.  The extra 2 inches is such a great idea.  I wish they weren't discontinuing the turquoise because I feel I have to act fairly quickly if I want to get more pieces to go with my bracelet.  Thanks so much for passing this on.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just stop enabling me.....
> For goodness sake it is the only one I haven't collected, yet.
> This is the fine line that keeps me from feeling crazy...LOL.


  I would love to see modelling pics of all of the other 5 motifs you have! I could use some enabling myself

I saw a picture a while back of a TPF'er who layered like 4 or 5 bracelets together. I have tried mulitple times to try to find that photo with no luck.....


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just stop enabling me.....
> For goodness sake it is the only one I haven't collected, yet.
> This is the fine line that keeps me from feeling crazy...LOL.


 
hee hee!


----------



## calisnoopy

love everyones' pics on here!!
*
hope you all had a wonderful holiday!

am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*


----------



## Bethc

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*



OMG! 

I can't wait to see pics!  My SA has a vintage Coral piece and it is really gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I would love to see modelling pics of all of the other 5 motifs you have! I could use some enabling myself
> 
> I saw a picture a while back of a TPF'er who layered like 4 or 5 bracelets together. I have tried mulitple times to try to find that photo with no luck.....



Hi Candace,
One of my resolutions is to learn how to post photos on this forum.  I plan to post photos of the different pieces layered....like the TE with the carnelian, or perhaps the TE with the turquoise which is very pretty and very unexpected.
The carnelian is pretty with the mop and I would not have thought to pair those together. Gold is perfect with everything....I prefer the onyx by itself.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*



How exciting for you to have found such a rare and beautiful piece! Please do post photos....
The pave is drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## Candice0985

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*


oooh congrats! I cannot wait to see


----------



## wren

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*



Wow!!  Can't wait to see your mod pics!!!  You are one lucky girl!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*


White coral or red coral???


----------



## XCCX

Please excuse my very silly question but is it ok for the MOP clover to come in contact with water?


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Oh I see! The only other clasp I know about is the flat clasp with the VCA engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the VCA workshop why they don't put this clasp on necklaces and bracelets now and she said that VCA feels the other clasps look better with the design of the product. She said the only way you will see the above clasp is where someone has replaced the original clasp.
> 
> They charged me $180 to put the above clasp on my necklace. I really like it, but not sure it is really worth the $ for anyone else !!


 


Hmm...I know this is an older post but I was curious on the clasps...my VCA WG Pave Frivole pendant necklace has the larger/flat clasp shown in the above pic from Sbelle...but is this the standard clasp or does VCA interchangeably use this clasp and the other smaller/rounder clasps (with NO VCA insignia logo)?  Or did one clasp design replace the other after a certain year etc?

Cos my friend has another VCA pendant necklace she got a few years before I got my WG Pave Frivole necklace and hers has the smaller/rounder clasp with no VCA insignia, but she liked the flatter larger clasp in the pic above (like on my wg pave frivole) cos she said its easier to open/close...

I wonder if VCA still changes the clasps and if the price is much more than $180 USD?


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> The onyx does have a different clasp. I actually have 3 different clasps on my necklaces.
> 
> All of my necklaces/bracelets have the same clasp, except 2:
> 
> 1) A vintage alhambra yg 10 motif necklace that is at least 10 years old. It has a longer, narrower clasp than my others.
> 2) My 10 motif onyx has the flatter, engraved clasp
> 
> Here's the difference between the older clasp (bottom of picture) and what's on most of my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is another difference. The clasps are attached to a circular piece and the circular piece is attached to the first link. In the older necklace the circular piece is soldered to the first link. In the newer necklace the circular piece moves freely in the first link. I actually spoke to someone in the NYC workshop about this difference and asked if the soldered link was something that they used to do. She said that you can find that on old and new pieces.
> 
> Due to age (I think), the older clasp does not close all the way (see 2nd picture). I decided to replace the clasp and it is at VCA right now. They are going to replace it with the flatter clasp that is on my onyx necklace -- I mentioned in an earlier post that the cost ro replace the clasp is $180.
> 
> The picture below shows the clasp on the onyx necklace. I love this clasp so much!


 
Ohhhh thanks so much for posting this!!  I just saw this, sorry for the previous questions...somehow didn't see this when I searched the first time around.

May I ask how long it took VCA to replace the clasp?

Thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> How exciting for you to have found such a rare and beautiful piece! Please do post photos....
> The pave is drop dead gorgeous...


 
thanks!!! yahh...i actually came home with the YG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace AND the WG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace LOL



Candice0985 said:


> oooh congrats! I cannot wait to see


 
will try to post pics soon!



wren said:


> Wow!! Can't wait to see your mod pics!!! You are one lucky girl!!


 
aww thanks!!! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> White coral or red coral???


 
the orangey red coral...its stunning...btw ive only seen it in YG like the one i just got, did VCA ever make it in WG i wonder?



Bethc said:


> OMG!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics! My SA has a vintage Coral piece and it is really gorgeous!


 
yesss i couldn't pass up on this as soon as i found this Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in Coral YG, the color is so much more stunning in person...can't wait to see how it pairs with my Turquoise YG one too


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> Ohhhh thanks so much for posting this!!  I just saw this, sorry for the previous questions...somehow didn't see this when I searched the first time around.
> 
> May I ask how long it took VCA to replace the clasp?
> 
> Thanks!!!



It wasn't long at all--maybe a week.


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> It wasn't long at all--maybe a week.


 
ohhh perfect, thanks so much for all the info and pics, super helpful!

happy new years


----------



## diana

Calisnoopy, if you get a chance would you mind taking a pic of the wg frivole pave and the wg vintage Alhambra pave?  I would like to get a diamond everyday necklace and am deciding between the two.  I have a rg vintage Alhambra pendant and wear it all the time, so I was thinking of getting the frivole pave.  I'm just not sure of the size and if it would get caught on clothes since it is more 3d?  I dress pretty casual so I don't want anything too big.


----------



## G&Smommy

calisnoopy said:


> thanks!!! yahh...i actually came home with the YG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace AND the WG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace LOL
> 
> 
> 
> will try to post pics soon!
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> the orangey red coral...its stunning...btw ive only seen it in YG like the one i just got, did VCA ever make it in WG i wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> yesss i couldn't pass up on this as soon as i found this Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in Coral YG, the color is so much more stunning in person...can't wait to see how it pairs with my Turquoise YG one too


 
Congrats on your new purchases!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lubird217

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> thanks!!! yahh...i actually came home with the YG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace AND the WG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace LOL
> 
> will try to post pics soon!
> 
> aww thanks!!!
> 
> the orangey red coral...its stunning...btw ive only seen it in YG like the one i just got, did VCA ever make it in WG i wonder?
> 
> yesss i couldn't pass up on this as soon as i found this Vintage Alhambra 20 motif in Coral YG, the color is so much more stunning in person...can't wait to see how it pairs with my Turquoise YG one too



I can't wait to see all the new pieces! Wear them in good health! Coral sounds really different and stunning...


----------



## Florasun

*thimp *- you look gorgeous! love your nails.


thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.


----------



## wren

Do you think the Byzantine Alhambra Bracelet would look good worn on the same wrist with the Vintage Alhambra MOP - both in YG?  Has anyone worn this combo?  would love to hear your thoughts.  TIA!!


----------



## darkangel07760

wren said:


> Do you think the Byzantine Alhambra Bracelet would look good worn on the same wrist with the Vintage Alhambra MOP - both in YG? Has anyone worn this combo? would love to hear your thoughts. TIA!!


 
I think VCA looks lovely layered, so yes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wren said:


> Do you think the Byzantine Alhambra Bracelet would look good worn on the same wrist with the Vintage Alhambra MOP - both in YG? Has anyone worn this combo? would love to hear your thoughts. TIA!!


Absolutely.


----------



## Suzie

Maybe a silly question but i can't find the frivole collection on their website, are the earrings only made in YG or do they come in WG.


----------



## *jennifer*

Suzie said:


> Maybe a silly question but i can't find the frivole collection on their website, are the earrings only made in YG or do they come in WG.



*Suzie*, they are made in both YG and WG with the center diamond.

Waiting for your coral pics, Cory!


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Maybe a silly question but i can't find the frivole collection on their website, are the earrings only made in YG or do they come in WG.





As **jennifer** said, the frivole earrings are made in wg and yg.  

The available sizes are different though.  In wg there is only the small size (1 diamond per earring) and in yellow gold there is a small (1 diamond) and large (3 diamonds per earring) size.


Here are pictures of the small white gold and small yellow gold












I'll be back in a minute with a picture of the large yellow gold


----------



## sbelle

I got sidetracked for a bit...

Here are the large yellow gold (3 diamonds)







The frivole style also comes in a white gold pave....


----------



## wren

darkangel07760 said:


> I think VCA looks lovely layered, so yes!



Thank you!


----------



## wren

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely.



Thank you, glad to hear it!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I got sidetracked for a bit...
> 
> Here are the large yellow gold (3 diamonds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frivole style also comes in a white gold pave....



Gorgeous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> love everyones' pics on here!!
> *
> hope you all had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> am adding a CORAL Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace to my collection tomorrow...and also the vintage alhambra WG pave diamond necklace too!!!!*



Photos????!!!!!
We're all waiting!!


----------



## sammix3

Oooh I like the white gold ones!  What is the price for those?

I am a VCA virgin, hopefully to get a piece this year or next 



sbelle said:


> As **jennifer** said, the frivole earrings are made in wg and yg.
> 
> The available sizes are different though.  In wg there is only the small size (1 diamond per earring) and in yellow gold there is a small (1 diamond) and large (3 diamonds per earring) size.
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the small white gold and small yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back in a minute with a picture of the large yellow gold


----------



## sbelle

sammix3 said:


> Oooh I like the white gold ones!  What is the price for those?
> 
> I am a VCA virgin, hopefully to get a piece this year or next



VCA prices are ever-changing, but I think they are $5,150 at the moment.


----------



## sammix3

Oh my... that's a bit out of my price range.  I searched for starter VCA pieces and it seems like TPFers are suggesting the Alhambra collection?  It is really pretty!  Any idea on the pricing of those?  I'm thinking of the white gold pendant 



sbelle said:


> VCA prices are ever-changing, but I think they are $5,150 at the moment.


----------



## sjunky13

HI ladies!

I heard the rumour of a price decrease? Is this really happening? 
Would they really lower the prices? I first saw the talk here and then I talked to my Cartier friend and he said Richmont was thinking of the pricing of VCA. I don't know if that means an increase or decrease. HMMMM. LOL.


----------



## sbelle

sammix3 said:


> Oh my... that's a bit out of my price range.  I searched for starter VCA pieces and it seems like TPFers are suggesting the Alhambra collection?  It is really pretty!  Any idea on the pricing of those?  I'm thinking of the *white gold pendant*




If you are referring a solid gold pendant, as far as I know, the white gold alhambra only comes in a diamond pave and is quite expensive.  I don't know the exact price, but I think the earrings right now are around $12,000.



The alhambra collections have a wide range of pieces in it, and some are quite expensive.  There are also different styles of alhambra - vintage, sweet, magic, lucky.  Within each of the styles there is a choice of gold -- white gold, yellow gold, rose gold-- and stone -- mother of pearl, onyx, turquoise, etc.

I think that a single motif necklace would be a good starter piece and is affordable by VCA standards.

For example, I've included a picture of the sweet alhambra single motif necklace in yellow gold and white mother of pearl. It is currently $1,450.  The sweet motif is very small.






The vintage alhambra necklace that is similar (yellow gold, mother of pearl) to the above sweet alhambra is currently around $2,100.  The motif is larger.

Your best bet is going to be studying all the info here in the jewelry sub-forum on VCA.  There is a lot of info here!  

Here's a thread that we try and update with prices when we have information.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much!



sbelle said:


> If you are referring a solid gold pendant, as far as I know, the white gold alhambra only comes in a diamond pave and is quite expensive.  I don't know the exact price, but I think the earrings right now are around $12,000.
> 
> 
> 
> The alhambra collections have a wide range of pieces in it, and some are quite expensive.  There are also different styles of alhambra - vintage, sweet, magic, lucky.  Within each of the styles there is a choice of gold -- white gold, yellow gold, rose gold-- and stone -- mother of pearl, onyx, turquoise, etc.
> 
> I think that a single motif necklace would be a good starter piece and is affordable by VCA standards.
> 
> For example, I've included a picture of the sweet alhambra single motif necklace in yellow gold and white mother of pearl. It is currently $1,450.  The sweet motif is very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage alhambra necklace that is similar (yellow gold, mother of pearl) to the above sweet alhambra is currently around $2,100.  The motif is larger.
> 
> Your best bet is going to be studying all the info here in the jewelry sub-forum on VCA.  There is a lot of info here!
> 
> Here's a thread that we try and update with prices when we have information.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


----------



## SavoirLuxe

Hello everyone! So beautiful, does anyone know how much these two Vintage tigers eye Alhambra necklaces would retail for? One is a 20 motif (32") and the second is a 10 motif (16"). 
betteridge.com/images/products/standard/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-tigers-eye.jpg
diamondring.com/journal/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/alhambra_vintage_necklace_yellow_gold_tigers_eye.jpg


----------



## sbelle

Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings.  They are small, but beautiful.  

When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.

My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures.  This at least will give you an idea.







The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


----------



## saks4me

sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings. They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures. This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


 
You must have been a good girl last year! Love each earring set! Not too small at all! Damn - my heart is set on the Alhambra Vintage 20 motif but my eyes say otherwise now!  Many CONGRATS!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings. They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures. This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


 They are gorgeous. I love the Frivole soo much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> HI ladies!
> 
> I heard the rumour of a price decrease? Is this really happening?
> Would they really lower the prices? I first saw the talk here and then I talked to my Cartier friend and he said Richmont was thinking of the pricing of VCA. I don't know if that means an increase or decrease. HMMMM. LOL.



While this would be great for future purchases, I seriously doubt it.
Since I recently acquired four pieces, I would be unhappy if the prices dropped below what I paid for them.


----------



## Suzie

Thanks Jennifer and sbelle, for your replies.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings. They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures. This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


 
I love the pave frivoles but I may have to go for the WG ones with one diamond as I am sure that the pave would be far past my budget.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would be so surprised if VCA reduces prices, I would also be surprised if they just held the prices firm (that would be cool lol). The prices really have gone up since I was in this thread. It really makes me think I should just get 1 statement piece and enjoy the heck out of it (looking at you lotus ring)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> I love the pave frivoles but I may have to go for the WG ones with one diamond as I am sure that the pave would be far past my budget.



Susie, those earrings are so beautiful!!
My SA is trying to convince me that they really are a great value...with a lot of impact for the price. Like you, I love the pave....
I can't decide if it makes sense to get the yg (to wear with the vintage Alhambra necklaces) or to consider the same ones that you are becaue they are just so beautiful.....

I really need to remain on a ban....would love the flower lace pave earrings someday. I have never seen a reveal here so they don't seem very popular for some reason.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings.  They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures.  This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!



Amazing pieces!! The frivole are spectacular!!


----------



## *jennifer*

lovely pave collection, *sbelle*! i love seeing them all together. it really helps to give an idea of size. as much as i love the pave frivole, there is something about the classic alhambra pave earrings...

*texasgirliegirl*, the flowerlace collection is so pretty! i've only seen photos. it is a newer line so maybe you can be the first to introduce it to tPF?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> lovely pave collection, *sbelle*! i love seeing them all together. it really helps to give an idea of size. as much as i love the pave frivole, there is something about the classic alhambra pave earrings...
> 
> *texasgirliegirl*, the flowerlace collection is so pretty! i've only seen photos. it is a newer line so maybe you can be the first to introduce it to tPF?



Oh goodness, I would love to!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I got sidetracked for a bit...
> 
> Here are the large yellow gold (3 diamonds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frivole style also comes in a white gold pave....


Hello Sbelle,
Which size frivole do you feel looks best worn with the vintage Alhambra?


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> *texasgirliegirl*, the flowerlace collection is so pretty! i've only seen photos. it is a newer line so maybe you can be the first to introduce it to tPF?



I love the flower lace earrings.   When I found out that they cost about $35,000, I realzed I wasn't getting the any time soon!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Sbelle,
> Which size frivole do you feel looks best worn with the vintage Alhambra?




I am a bad one to ask!!  I don't usually wear earrings when I'm wearing a vintage ahambra necklace.   That being said, my preference would be the smaller frivole.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I love the flower lace earrings.   When I found out that they cost *about $35,000*, I realzed I wasn't getting the any time soon!!



thats insane!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> VCA prices are ever-changing, but I think they are $5,150 at the moment.


 
That is for the white gold with one diamond, not pave, correct? If you don't mind me asking what price range are the pave, they are stunning!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> thats insane!



I know, right?  

The ones I've seen are fairly big-- 2.80 tcw and about an inch long.   I don't know if there is more than one size.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> That is for the white gold with one diamond, not pave, correct? If you don't mind me asking what price range are the pave, they are stunning!



Yes, $5,150 for plain white gold.  

 With all the price increases last year I think the page ended up at $14,600.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Yes, $5,150 for plain white gold.
> 
> With all the price increases last year I think the page ended up at $14,600.


 
Thank you sbelle, the pave are divine!! I bet they look great with your black hair (if I recall you have black hair as do I).


----------



## *jennifer*

^yes, *sbelle* is correct. the pave frivole is currently $14,600.
i tried to update it a while ago but sometimes the frivole section hasn't been carried forward:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-worldwide-prices-537111-19.html#post20299280


----------



## Suzie

*jennifer* said:


> ^yes, *sbelle* is correct. the pave frivole is currently $14,600.
> i tried to update it a while ago but sometimes the frivole section hasn't been carried forward:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-worldwide-prices-537111-19.html#post20299280


 
^thank you for updating jennifer.

I am turning the big 50 this year and we are going to be going to London and Paris with a stopover on the way in Dubai and as Dubai is tax free I may have to put one set of these earrings on my wishlist. 

I was originally thinking of the frivole ring but I only usually wear a set of diamond studs everyday so maybe a bit of bling on my ears would be a nicer addition than a ring?


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I love the flower lace earrings.   When I found out that they cost about $35,000, I realzed I wasn't getting the any time soon!!


 I guess I won't be getting them anytime soon, too!


----------



## thimp

Florasun said:


> *thimp *- you look gorgeous! love your nails.


Thank you, dear Florasun!


----------



## *jennifer*

Suzie said:


> ^thank you for updating jennifer.
> 
> I am turning the big 50 this year and we are going to be going to London and Paris with a stopover on the way in Dubai and as Dubai is tax free I may have to put one set of these earrings on my wishlist.
> 
> I was originally thinking of the frivole ring but I only usually wear a set of diamond studs everyday so maybe a bit of bling on my ears would be a nicer addition than a ring?



50 is definitely a wonderful milestone for something special from VCA!! 

i do the same with diamond studs.  i never take them off except for special occasions when i put on the frivoles. you should try them in person. they have a nice presence on the ear. i think you'll fall in love!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I love the flower lace earrings.   When I found out that they cost about $35,000, I realzed I wasn't getting the any time soon!!



I made the mistake of trying them on while in NY last Fall.
They are BEAUTIFUL on....very flattering.  Strictly for dress up, though.
35K is a lot to spend on earrings to be worn only for special occasions...then they would become one's "signature"....ha!
For me, it is more practical to have several vintage Alhambra necklaces...to be worn with everything on any occasion.
Still would love to have them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I know, right?
> 
> The ones I've seen are fairly big-- 2.80 tcw and about an inch long.   I don't know if there is more than one size.



There are two sizes...I prefer the smaller ones.
Kim Kardashian has the large pair....this ALMOST turned me off to the earrings....well, not really.....HA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> 50 is definitely a wonderful milestone for something special from VCA!!
> 
> i do the same with diamond studs.  i never take them off except for special occasions when i put on the frivoles. you should try them in person. they have a nice presence on the ear. i think you'll fall in love!



Hi Jennifer,
Which ones do you have/recommend in the frivole?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> thats insane!



Yes!!! Crazy.
I am not sure they are that special...especially when you compare that to the price of the frivole collection....
Wouldn't the earrings have a similar impact? Are they really about two and a half times more special?  Ha...


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> There are two sizes...I prefer the smaller ones.
> Kim Kardashian has the large pair....this ALMOST turned me off to the earrings....well, not really.....HA.



Are Kim's bigger than the ones I saw?  The 2.8 carat ones?  From what I remember those were only about an inch long.

I wonder if we can find a picture of Kim wearing the big ones....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!! Crazy.
> I am not sure they are that special...especially when you compare that to the price of the frivole collection....
> Wouldn't the earrings have a similar impact? Are they really about two and a half times more special?  Ha...



i found the large quite big.......kind of overwhelming.  but i tend to like smaller earrings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Are Kim's bigger than the ones I saw?  The 2.8 carat ones?  From what I remember those were only about an inch long.
> 
> I wonder if we can find a picture of Kim wearing the big ones....



When I googled the earrings, a photo of her popped up....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i found the large quite big.......kind of overwhelming.  but i tend to like smaller earrings



Me, too.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I googled the earrings, a photo of her popped up....



It's hard for me to see the earrings because of the boobs.   










I think she has the large on--they seem bigger than what I saw.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> It's hard for me to see the earrings because of the boobs.




just too much of everything


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It's hard for me to see the earrings because of the boobs.



Yes, those are the large sized.....earrings.


----------



## sbelle

I did find out that the flower lace earrings that I saw were the small.  

They are a relative bargain when compared to the large:

small flower lace - 2.82 cts, $34,800, 1 inch length
large flower lace - 4.68 cts, $52,000, 1 1/2 inch length


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I did find out that the flower lace earrings that I saw were the small.
> 
> They are a relative bargain when compared to the large:
> 
> small flower lace - 2.82 cts, $34,800, 1 inch length
> large flower lace - 4.68 cts, $52,000, 1 1/2 inch length


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Of course they are so expensive. 
Why does this always happen to me?
To imagine that I started out feeling guilty for buying the mop Alhambra pieces. 
This slope is even more slippery than the orange one at Hermes.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> Which ones do you have/recommend in the frivole?


hi *texasgirliegirl*, 
i have the pave frivoles. i actually was thinking about getting the solid YG with one diamond center but fell in love with the pave. i have the opposite dilemma than you-all my jewelry is silver-toned so it's just easier for me to buy WG or platinum.


----------



## *jennifer*

^the flowerlace looks stunning! it seems like the large size.
i really do think kim kardashian has lovely facial features but she does herself a disservice by her "overexposure", shall we say?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> hi *texasgirliegirl*,
> i have the pave frivoles. i actually was thinking about getting the solid YG with one diamond center but fell in love with the pave. i have the opposite dilemma than you-all my jewelry is silver-toned so it's just easier for me to buy WG or platinum.


 Thanks, Jennifer.
Actually, the only gold tones jewelry I have are the vintage alhambra pieces...like you, everything is set in platinum.  While I am not typically a "gold" person, I prefer the vintage alhambra set in the yg because it just looks a lot richer to me...
Chalcydony is the exception, of course


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> To imagine that I started out feeling guilty for buying the mop Alhambra pieces.




Me too!


----------



## sjunky13

Wow Kim K looks stunning! She looks very sexy , yet classy. IMO. I think she has a great rack and nothing wrong with showing the girls when they look so wonderfull. 
The earrings look nice too.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Jennifer.
> Actually, the only gold tones jewelry I have are the vintage alhambra pieces...like you, everything is set in platinum.  While I am not typically a "gold" person, I prefer the vintage alhambra set in the yg because it just looks a lot richer to me...
> Chalcydony is the exception, of course



i do have to agree with you about some of the stones. i initially purchased the carnelian bc it looked so rich, but i just had a hard time incorporating it into my wardrobe since everything is platinum. when i asked to see other options in the vintage alhambra, that is when i stumbled upon my chalcedony.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> i do have to agree with you about some of the stones. i initially purchased the carnelian bc it looked so rich, but i just had a hard time incorporating it into my wardrobe since everything is platinum. when i asked to see other options in the vintage alhambra, that is when i stumbled upon my chalcedony.



You have (had?) the carnelian??!!!!
This was my latest purchase and I am completely obsessed with it....
It took me a while to find the right shade, though. It's backordered right now...


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Of course they are so expensive.
> Why does this always happen to me?
> To imagine that I started out feeling guilty for buying the mop Alhambra pieces.
> This slope is even more slippery than the orange one at Hermes.



You got that right, sister!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> You got that right, sister!



I KNOW!!!!
Thank goodness box leather is still hard to get....or is it for this upcoming podium? I might be in a lot more trouble soon.....


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have (had?) the carnelian??!!!!
> This was my latest purchase and I am completely obsessed with it....
> It took me a while to find the right shade, though. It's backordered right now...



haha, yes! the carnelian was my absolute first purchase actually. i gave it a shot and tried to make it work, but i couldn't justify it bc it didn't go with my e-ring. you are totally right about the shades! the first one i saw was a gorgeous deep blood red, but i still needed time to think it over. the pair i ended up with was more orangey-red, and it was too much for me to "compromise" over as i loved the blood red, so i ended up returning them. feeling sad that i was VCA-earringless, i purchased the pave frivoles which i have not regretted! and that is how i ventured into the world of VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> haha, yes! the carnelian was my absolute first purchase actually. i gave it a shot and tried to make it work, but i couldn't justify it bc it didn't go with my e-ring. you are totally right about the shades! the first one i saw was a gorgeous deep blood red, but i still needed time to think it over. the pair i ended up with was more orangey-red, and it was too much for me to "compromise" over as i loved the blood red, so i ended up returning them. feeling sad that i was VCA-earringless, i purchased the pave frivoles which i have not regretted! and that is how i ventured into the world of VCA.



I don't have the earrings...I have the two ten motif necklaces that I wear long like a 20 motif.  Your earrings sound gorgeous and very versatile.
I LOVE the pave frivole earrings...such beautiful, feminine flowers.
One can only imagine how much they light up your face.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Thank you sbelle, the pave are divine!! I bet they look great with your black hair (if I recall you have black hair as do I).




I do have very dark hair too!  

My sister went to VCA with me over the summer and I tried on the plain white gold frivole and the yellow gold frivole earrings .  She said there was no comparison-with dark hair the white gold is perfect.    I ended up getting both  the the plain white gold and the white gold pave.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't have the earrings...I have the two ten motif necklaces that I wear long like a 20 motif.  Your earrings sound gorgeous and very versatile.
> I LOVE the pave frivole earrings...such beautiful, feminine flowers.
> One can only imagine how much they light up your face.



thank you, *texasgirliegirl*! i do love them!
this forum was so helpful. the photos posted from members like *thimp* and *sbelle* introduced me to the frivole line especially the pave.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I do have very dark hair too!
> 
> My sister went to VCA with me over the summer and I tried on the plain white gold frivole and the yellow gold frivole earrings .  She said there was no comparison-with dark hair the white gold is perfect.    I ended up getting both  the the plain white gold and the white gold pave.


Oh, how gorgeous, I would love to have both, hopefully I will buy one pair this year.


----------



## honeybeez

Hi van cleef fans, do u think the alhambra vintage one motif mop pendant with WG will look too big on the neck? Any of u regret getting this piece? Since it is so expensive for a piece of MOP.


----------



## dialv

I have the vintage single motif in turquoise with yg and it is a perfect size. Very wearable.


----------



## *jennifer*

honeybeez said:


> Hi van cleef fans, do u think the alhambra vintage one motif mop pendant with WG will look too big on the neck? Any of u regret getting this piece? Since it is so expensive for a piece of MOP.



i don't personally have a single motif pendant but i have seen it. it is definitely not too big at all. the only thing i think is a little too big is the magic pave pendant.


----------



## beachy10

honeybeez said:


> Hi van cleef fans, do u think the alhambra vintage one motif mop pendant with WG will look too big on the neck? Any of u regret getting this piece? Since it is so expensive for a piece of MOP.


 
Not too big and no regrets. I have the YG Turq motif.


----------



## Suzie

It is the perfect size, it is my everyday necklace.


----------



## honeybeez

Does it comes in yg and mop? I find that the wg not so suitable on my skin because it makes me look paler. Is the turq motif made of pearl as well? Please post me a mod picture. Thanks.


----------



## honeybeez

Sorry i need to correct what i said. What i mean is the alhambra magic pendant not vintage. I found out the bigger size is call magic!  so sorry....


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey! The magic IS big. It's GORGEOUS... the sheer size of the piece of perfect MOP is so luxurious! But, it's more of a statement piece IMHO. I have very briefly owned TWO of them (!) and returned both because they really do POP and I just wanted something more subtle. But I can't say I've never regretted returning them... sometimes I wish I had kept one! I think it's a personal thing though. If you do a search on google or here you'll find some of my modelling pics and other people's too I'm sure!

As far as I know they once long ago came in YG/MOP... then WG/MOP... and last year or two years ago (?) the breast cancer awareness one was RG/MOP. I kind of wish I had kept that one sometimes - the RG was SO BEAUTIFUL! But it's a bold statement... not so much an everyday piece unless you tend to wear larger jewelry.  They're pretty hard to get a hold of these days... there might be some WG ones kicking around the US if you asked enough boutiques? 

Ooh just found one:  http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-magic-alhambra-pendant-on-chain/p/2948/

The "vintage" is the perfect everyday size IMHO. Hope that helps!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps now I know I'm committed to upsizing my e-ring... Carly just found me the perfect match in WG/TURQ bracelets to my own bracelet (and you all know how HARD that is to find these days!!!) and I'm walking away from it! Partly b/c of the money and partly b/c I asked (again!) if she could order me an extender so I could make the two bracelets into a necklace if I wanted and she said they won't do them anymore!  boo. SO tempting though!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> ps now I know I'm committed to upsizing my e-ring... Carly just found me the perfect match in WG/TURQ bracelets to my own bracelet (and you all know how HARD that is to find these days!!!) and I'm walking away from it! Partly b/c of the money and partly b/c I asked (again!) if she could order me an extender so I could make the two bracelets into a necklace if I wanted and she said they won't do them anymore!  boo. SO tempting though!


omg I would loooove a turquoise bracelet right now, but i'm trying to behave as well! I have that vintage platinum tennis bracelet to pay for


----------



## surfergirljen

honeybeez said:


> Sorry i need to correct what i said. What i mean is the alhambra magic pendant not vintage. I found out the bigger size is call magic!  so sorry....





Candice0985 said:


> omg I would loooove a turquoise bracelet right now, but i'm trying to behave as well! I have that vintage platinum tennis bracelet to pay for



Ooh I have to see that Candice! How did I miss your reveal? Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh I have to see that Candice! How did I miss your reveal? Sounds gorgeous!


I don't have it yet, i'm paying for it on layaway it's on jewels by erica grace in her bracelet section it's 1.60 tcw http://www.jewelsbyericagrace.com/other_antique_jewelry_bracelets_brooches_etc

let me know what you think!


----------



## honeybeez

Surfergirljen, so u returned both? Haha.. U should have keep one of them. It looks so beautiful. The rg/mop must be stunning. So i guess the vintage is more versatile than the magic?  too bad the magic dont come in others anymore except WG.


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> I don't have it yet, i'm paying for it on layaway it's on jewels by erica grace in her bracelet section it's 1.60 tcw http://www.jewelsbyericagrace.com/other_antique_jewelry_bracelets_brooches_etc
> 
> let me know what you think!



Oh wow - it's so gorgeous! Great deal too holy cow!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Oh wow - it's so gorgeous! Great deal too holy cow!


thanks! the price was great considering most tennis bracelets in 10k are more then that let alone platinum!

ok we're off topic...back to VCA that Turq bracelet would look soooo nice with my YG 5 motif!! was it in YG?


----------



## surfergirljen

No, white gold... a deep rich TQ too... damn this is killing me!!! 

Think diamond ... 2 carats... stay away from VCA tomorrow...


----------



## Candice0985

oh boy i'm sure it's gorgeous! I'm just glad I don't have to see it in person or there would be no stopping me from buying it!!


----------



## G&Smommy

honeybeez said:


> Sorry i need to correct what i said. What i mean is the alhambra magic pendant not vintage. I found out the bigger size is call magic!  so sorry....


 

I have the Magic pendant in both MOP WG and pave diamonds. I wear both as everyday pieces. I think the Magic only comes in white gold or pave right now. There was a rose gold version for breast cancer a few years ago but it is sold out in stores. My modeling pic of the pave version is below. HTH!


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> I don't have it yet, i'm paying for it on layaway it's on jewels by erica grace in her bracelet section it's 1.60 tcw http://www.jewelsbyericagrace.com/other_antique_jewelry_bracelets_brooches_etc
> 
> let me know what you think!


 
Beautiful bracelet!  I love estate pieces.  Most of my other jewelry is estate.  I just love the cuts of the diamonds and the workmanship in the settings.


----------



## Candice0985

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful bracelet!  I love estate pieces.  Most of my other jewelry is estate.  I just love the cuts of the diamonds and the workmanship in the settings.


thanks G&Smommy! I cannot wait to get it I agree on estate and antique pieces, they are so well made and the details and workmanship are great!
I plan on stacking it with my YG 5 motif and my sweet RG bracelet


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi everyone!  I'm helping honeybeez upload a pic:


----------



## honeybeez

G&Smommy said:


> I have the Magic pendant in both MOP WG and pave diamonds. I wear both as everyday pieces. I think the Magic only comes in white gold or pave right now. There was a rose gold version for breast cancer a few years ago but it is sold out in stores. My modeling pic of the pave version is below. HTH!



Wow...the pave is certainly beautiful. May i know how much is it? Thank u so much.


----------



## honeybeez

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm helping honeybeez upload a pic:



Thanks, mindy. 
Any of u know what is this necklace called? And the price pls.


----------



## G&Smommy

honeybeez said:


> Wow...the pave is certainly beautiful. May i know how much is it? Thank u so much.


 
Thanks!  It was my dream VCA piece and I just love it!  (Of course, now I have at loeast 4 other dream VCA pieces I would love to acquire  I think it is $22K now.  I bought it before the last increase and was able to use NM gift cards towards the purchase, so I got mine for less.


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> thanks G&Smommy! I cannot wait to get it I agree on estate and antique pieces, they are so well made and the details and workmanship are great!
> I plan on stacking it with my YG 5 motif and my sweet RG bracelet


 
It will look great stacked!  I stack my WG MOP vintage bracelet with an estate diamond tennis bracelet all the time.  One day, I would love the add the Perlee pave clover bangle to my stack


----------



## Candice0985

G&Smommy said:


> It will look great stacked!  I stack my WG MOP vintage bracelet with an estate diamond tennis bracelet all the time.  One day, I would love the add the Perlee pave clover bangle to my stack


I love the perlee bangles, I made the mistake of buying a love bracelet last year and I regretted not trying on the perlee.

I ended up selling the LOVE!

Pave perlee would look gorgeous stacked with your MOP! an icy wristful of gorgeousness


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> I love the perlee bangles, I made the mistake of buying a love bracelet last year and I regretted not trying on the perlee.
> 
> I ended up selling the LOVE!
> 
> Pave perlee would look gorgeous stacked with your MOP! an icy wristful of gorgeousness


 
Thanks!  I keep trying it on at the boutique and wishing for a money tree


----------



## mp4

Been staying away since the recent double price increase really frustrated me...  I also don't know if I can continue with my plan of a 5-motif bracelet every year....now that everything is so much more that it used to be!



kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone! I'm helping honeybeez upload a pic:


 
Totally gorgeous!



sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings. They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures. This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


 
What a GORGEOUS trio!!!!  Congrats!



wren said:


> Do you think the Byzantine Alhambra Bracelet would look good worn on the same wrist with the Vintage Alhambra MOP - both in YG? Has anyone worn this combo? would love to hear your thoughts. TIA!!


 
I thought VERY hard about this bracelet beofre the increase in August.  Right or wrong...I decided to pass.  I probably should have asked someone here to post a picture!!!



calisnoopy said:


> thanks!!! yahh...i actually came home with the YG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace AND the WG pave vintage alhambra pendant necklace LOL


 
Gorgeous!!!  I love these pendants!!!



surfergirljen said:


> Ooooh get the chalcedony - I LOVE grey!!!


 
Hi Jen, did they have a chalcedony bracelet at Naples?  They were out before the August increase.



periogirl28 said:


> Been admiring the lovely pieces here and just wanted to share my Christmas pendant from DH and DS with an engraved back.


 
Lovely!  Congrats!



MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry. I finally went to see some pieces IRL. Now I get it. (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!) And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued. (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!) Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights. I love this bracelet.


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!



*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
Chalcedony is my favorite!!!  Congrats!!!  Great that you also got an extender...some stores don't do this.  Wearing it on your wedding day is a wonderful idea!



thimp said:


> I wore these for a Christmas party. They really do not look bad together because my hand was never that close to my neck. I'm actually more excited about my painted nails. First time in a long time that they are painted with a color other than nude or light pink.


 
OMG!!!!


----------



## marialc121

honeybeez said:


> Thanks, mindy.
> Any of u know what is this necklace called? And the price pls.



Hi honeybeez.  I had inquired about the necklace previously and it's called the Chain Pendant Butterfly and is priced at $14,900.  Hope that helps!


----------



## honeybeez

Thanks maria. Wow.. It is so pricey! I need to win the lotto to get this.  
Is there any size difference between the alhambra lucky butterfly mop in YG and the alhambra vintage mop clover in YG?


----------



## beansbeans

The lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in mop is about 1 inch wide while the vintage alhambra clover pendant is about 0.6 inches wide.  The butterfly has more presence as it's larger but the clover is just so classic!  

Either one would be great or get them both in different stones so you can layer or wear seperately for a different look.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Candice0985 said:


> I don't have it yet, i'm paying for it on layaway it's on jewels by erica grace in her bracelet section it's 1.60 tcw http://www.jewelsbyericagrace.com/other_antique_jewelry_bracelets_brooches_etc
> 
> let me know what you think!



Your bracelet is gorgeous.  I love estate jewelry as well.  And what a great price for platinum.  I've seen simple, thin chain bracelets in platinum for more.  Congratulations.  I hope you'll post pics of it layered with your VCA bracelets.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

G&Smommy said:


> I have the Magic pendant in both MOP WG and pave diamonds. I wear both as everyday pieces. I think the Magic only comes in white gold or pave right now. There was a rose gold version for breast cancer a few years ago but it is sold out in stores. My modeling pic of the pave version is below. HTH!



You must get lots of stares when you wear the pave necklace.  It's stunning.  I'll bet the rose gold version was incredible too.


----------



## Candice0985

MustLuvDogs said:


> Your bracelet is gorgeous.  I love estate jewelry as well.  And what a great price for platinum.  I've seen simple, thin chain bracelets in platinum for more.  Congratulations.  I hope you'll post pics of it layered with your VCA bracelets.


hi Mustluvdogs!
I definitely will! I think it's going to look great with my YG 5 motif and I'll see how it works with my RG sweet bracelet- I might have to keep that one on my other wrist so the tennis bracelet and 5 motif don't swallow the dainty bracelet up

I agree it's a great price that I could not pass up! my platinum tiffany dbty was $1050 and it only has .15 tcw!!


----------



## G&Smommy

MustLuvDogs said:


> You must get lots of stares when you wear the pave necklace. It's stunning. I'll bet the rose gold version was incredible too.


 
Thanks!  Actually, I think most people assume it is CJ. I am usually running around with my 3.5 year old twins and very few people in my area know VCA.


----------



## honeybeez

Can the mop YG necklace be worn into shower? Or everytime goes shower need to take it off and then wear back after shower?


----------



## kim_mac

i have heard some people wear their mop in the shower without problems but i personally take my mop off before showers and before bed just to be safe.


----------



## couturequeen

I personally would not wear it in the shower.


----------



## honeybeez

Then it would be so troublesome everyday need take off n put on. :'(


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ you get used to it.  Plus it keeps your jewelry in better condition if you take it off before you shower/go to sleep/do household chores, etc.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

honeybeez said:


> Then it would be so troublesome everyday need take off n put on. :'(



For the price of VCA, you will not want to take chances with your beautiful necklace...


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> for the price of vca, you will not want to take chances with your beautiful necklace...



ita!!!


----------



## lubird217

beansbeans said:
			
		

> The lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in mop is about 1 inch wide while the vintage alhambra clover pendant is about 0.6 inches wide.  The butterfly has more presence as it's larger but the clover is just so classic!
> 
> Either one would be great or get them both in different stones so you can layer or wear seperately for a different look.



I've recently become obsessed with the butterfly in tigers eye and yellow gold. I should put that on my wish list! I think id like it layered with my elongated 10 mop/yg. I'd want an extender added I think.  Maybe if they do it as a complimentary service ill get off my vca self-imposed ban.

I may sit on the decision a little while. I used to think the long yg magic necklace was my dream necklace from vca but I went in recently to decide between it and diamond studs and I was sort of disappointed that I no longer felt the same way! I wanted it for years! I went for the studs... Something about the long spaces between motifs annoyed me, I prefer my regular long 20 mop. I see a long onyx in my future and either a long turquoise if I find it estate or chalcedony! Or why not all 4 long necklaces 

Does anyone have the tigers eye butterfly? I wonder if the grain goes vertically or has a bit of an angle? I'll look in The reference pictures, need to figure out how much this costs too. Same as a clover? I'm feeling more into my ring re-design than vca but you never know what could set me off course and back into this thread!


----------



## 7teen

Please help! Where can I authenticate VCA earrings? I posted request in "Authenticate jewerly" forum , but no reply  Also couple websites which provide these type of services, but they do not authenticate VCA.

Thank you!!!


----------



## wendy_bruin

lubird217 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the tigers eye butterfly? I wonder if the grain goes vertically or has a bit of an angle? I'll look in The reference pictures, need to figure out how much this costs too. Same as a clover? I'm feeling more into my ring re-design than vca but you never know what could set me off course and back into this thread!



The grain on my tigers eye butterfly is the same as that on my clovers. The TE butterfly pendant was $2600 when I bought it last September.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Like you I used to love the long magic mop set in yg.  This is what initially attracted me to vca. For some strange reason, it just hit me in a weird spot (it is looong) and I have grown to prefer the regular 20 motif's more.  Perhaps all those photos of mariah carey turned me off to it..who knows.  
The regular 20 motifs are so timelessly elegant that you just can't go wrong with them.  Get the onyx..it is fabulous.  There is a member here who has a blog called the feather factor...she shared photos of herself wearing the onyx with white in the Summer...it was beautiful and enabled me to buy it, too.  It is very year round and striking and initially I thought I preferred the white mop.  I have that, too but wear the onyx a LOT more.




lubird217 said:


> I've recently become obsessed with the butterfly in tigers eye and yellow gold. I should put that on my wish list! I think id like it layered with my elongated 10 mop/yg. I'd want an extender added I think. Maybe if they do it as a complimentary service ill get off my vca self-imposed ban.
> 
> I may sit on the decision a little while. I used to think the long yg magic necklace was my dream necklace from vca but I went in recently to decide between it and diamond studs and I was sort of disappointed that I no longer felt the same way! I wanted it for years! I went for the studs... Something about the long spaces between motifs annoyed me, I prefer my regular long 20 mop. I see a long onyx in my future and either a long turquoise if I find it estate or chalcedony! Or why not all 4 long necklaces
> 
> Does anyone have the tigers eye butterfly? I wonder if the grain goes vertically or has a bit of an angle? I'll look in The reference pictures, need to figure out how much this costs too. Same as a clover? I'm feeling more into my ring re-design than vca but you never know what could set me off course and back into this thread!


----------



## sbelle

7teen said:


> Please help! Where can I authenticate VCA earrings? I posted request in "Authenticate jewerly" forum , but no reply  Also couple websites which provide these type of services, but they do not authenticate VCA.
> 
> Thank you!!!



I haven't ever heard of place that does VCA authentications (other than VCA and they charge an authentication fee).  

I only purchase pre-owned VCA from trusted sources.  Even then, I send it to VCA for a polish to confirm authenticity.  (They won't accept an item for polishing if it is not authentic, but the last time they polished a necklace I think it was $180.)


----------



## 7teen

Thank you very much!!!

Is there anybody who can take a look at the pictures of VAN CLEEF 18K YELLOW GOLD DIAMOND FLEURETTE EARRINGS to give the opinion?


----------



## burberryprncess

7teen said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Is there anybody who can take a look at the pictures of VAN CLEEF 18K YELLOW GOLD DIAMOND FLEURETTE EARRINGS to give the opinion?



You really ought to take it to VCA for your own piece of mind.


----------



## burberryprncess

texasgirliegirl said:


> Like you I used to love the long magic mop set in yg.  This is what initially attracted me to vca. For some strange reason, it just hit me in a weird spot (it is looong) and I have grown to prefer the regular 20 motif's more.  Perhaps all those photos of mariah carey turned me off to it..who knows.
> The regular 20 motifs are so timelessly elegant that you just can't go wrong with them.  Get the onyx..it is fabulous.  There is a member here who has a blog called the feather factor...she shared photos of herself wearing the onyx with white in the Summer...it was beautiful and enabled me to buy it, too.  It is very year round and striking and initially I thought I preferred the white mop.  I have that, too but wear the onyx a LOT more.



Texas, I would love to see your fabulous alhambra collection.


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> I have the Magic pendant in both MOP WG and pave diamonds. I wear both as everyday pieces. I think the Magic only comes in white gold or pave right now. There was a rose gold version for breast cancer a few years ago but it is sold out in stores. My modeling pic of the pave version is below. HTH!



Gorgeous!    Is the pave diamond version bigger than the magic version?


----------



## burberryprncess

honeybeez said:


> Can the mop YG necklace be worn into shower? Or everytime goes shower need to take it off and then wear back after shower?



I take mines off before taking a shower, mainly because I don't want to get shampoo or soap on the mop, damaging its delicate surface and ruining its luster.


----------



## burberryprncess

honeybeez said:


> Then it would be so troublesome everyday need take off n put on. :'(



It only takes a few seconds to take it on and off so why take a chance with an expensive item.


----------



## burberryprncess

Is the sweet bracelet too delicate for everyday wear?  I would love to wear it layered with my diamond tennis bracelet.  My choice would be the heart carnelian in yellow gold.


----------



## G&Smommy

burberryprncess said:


> Gorgeous!    Is the pave diamond version bigger than the magic version?



Thanks!  If you lay them on top of one another they are the exact same size.  The photograph makes the pave appear larger for some reason.


----------



## sjunky13

burberryprncess said:


> Is the sweet bracelet too delicate for everyday wear? I would love to wear it layered with my diamond tennis bracelet. My choice would be the heart carnelian in yellow gold.


 

LOL. Your Avatar. I miss the barbies!


----------



## burberryprncess

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  If you lay them on top of one another they are the exact same size.  The photograph makes the pave appear larger for some reason.



Oh ok.


----------



## burberryprncess

sjunky13 said:


> LOL. Your Avatar. I miss the barbies!



It's Perry the Platypus!    Yah, I miss my Barbie avatar too.


----------



## lubird217

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Like you I used to love the long magic mop set in yg.  This is what initially attracted me to vca. For some strange reason, it just hit me in a weird spot (it is looong) and I have grown to prefer the regular 20 motif's more.  Perhaps all those photos of mariah carey turned me off to it..who knows.
> The regular 20 motifs are so timelessly elegant that you just can't go wrong with them.  Get the onyx..it is fabulous.  There is a member here who has a blog called the feather factor...she shared photos of herself wearing the onyx with white in the Summer...it was beautiful and enabled me to buy it, too.  It is very year round and striking and initially I thought I preferred the white mop.  I have that, too but wear the onyx a LOT more.



Ok ok onyx is next, twist my arm! 

What it comes down to is that I adore all jewelry but vca really wins my everyday "casual" vote because of its daily wearability (unlike a beautiful and expensive gemstone necklace). This just fits my lifestyle most. I think the magic is a little fancier than i need to be but I really need to look into other designers after onyx or at least beyond Alhambra. I just love too many colors! My chalcedony bracelet makes my heart sing!


----------



## calisnoopy

Sorry guys--will get pics up next week or so, trying to finish up something on deadline this weekend...

BTW--does anyone know if VCA boutiques would give extra necklace case/boxes or pouches?  I can't seem to find 2 boxes for my VCA necklaces that I usually wear and being the OCD person that I am...was hoping to get 2 VCA necklace boxes/pouches...I'd even be willing to pay a small fee for them, just would like them to store the 2 necklaces I am not wearing now...but didnt see any on eBay either.

Thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> Hey! The magic IS big. It's GORGEOUS... the sheer size of the piece of perfect MOP is so luxurious! But, it's more of a statement piece IMHO. I have very briefly owned TWO of them (!) and returned both because they really do POP and I just wanted something more subtle. But I can't say I've never regretted returning them... sometimes I wish I had kept one! I think it's a personal thing though. If you do a search on google or here you'll find some of my modelling pics and other people's too I'm sure!
> 
> As far as I know they once long ago came in YG/MOP... then WG/MOP... and last year or two years ago (?) the breast cancer awareness one was RG/MOP. I kind of wish I had kept that one sometimes - the RG was SO BEAUTIFUL! But it's a bold statement... not so much an everyday piece unless you tend to wear larger jewelry. They're pretty hard to get a hold of these days... there might be some WG ones kicking around the US if you asked enough boutiques?
> 
> Ooh just found one: http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-magic-alhambra-pendant-on-chain/p/2948/
> 
> The "vintage" is the perfect everyday size IMHO. Hope that helps!


 
ohhh yah i saw the vintage and magic sizes in VCA BH a couple weeks back and i had been considering the magic pave or vintage pave and realized the vintage alhambra pave was much more wearable everyday for me...esp since i layer with other pendant necklaces etc...

though ofcourse the magic is stunning too hehe


----------



## calisnoopy

Suzie said:


> ^thank you for updating jennifer.
> 
> I am turning the big 50 this year and we are going to be going to London and Paris with a stopover on the way in Dubai and as Dubai is tax free I may have to put one set of these earrings on my wishlist.
> 
> I was originally thinking of the frivole ring but I only usually wear a set of diamond studs everyday so maybe a bit of bling on my ears would be a nicer addition than a ring?


 
congrats or happy early birthday!  that is a huge milestone! 

the stopover in Dubai should be loads of fun!

the frivole ring is gorgeous but i got the earrings since i don't wear rings AS often (im a total clutz LOL) though i did think on getting the ring for the future to match...that was before i got distracted by the lotus and double butterfly rings LOL

either way you can't go wrong...are you considering the WG pave frivole or YG frivole?  i loved both and had the hardest time deciding when i got my frivole earrings and pendant necklace...


----------



## calisnoopy

*jennifer* said:


> ^yes, *sbelle* is correct. the pave frivole is currently $14,600.
> i tried to update it a while ago but sometimes the frivole section hasn't been carried forward:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-worldwide-prices-537111-19.html#post20299280


 
omggg...is this the price for it for the WG pave earrings?


----------



## *jennifer*

calisnoopy said:


> omggg...is this the price for it for the WG pave earrings?



yup, that is the latest price in USD for the WG pave frivole earrings. i just purchased them before the last price increase!


----------



## beachy10

calisnoopy said:


> Sorry guys--will get pics up next week or so, trying to finish up something on deadline this weekend...
> 
> BTW--does anyone know if VCA boutiques would give extra necklace case/boxes or pouches? I can't seem to find 2 boxes for my VCA necklaces that I usually wear and being the OCD person that I am...was hoping to get 2 VCA necklace boxes/pouches...I'd even be willing to pay a small fee for them, just would like them to store the 2 necklaces I am not wearing now...but didnt see any on eBay either.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
I would hope/think so. I asked my SA to give me a few extra pouches with a recent purchase and I ended up with 5!


----------



## livey77

bbk882 said:


> *sjunky13 & mp4* -  There are just too many gorgeous reveals lately!!!  Everyone has been quite busy scooping up VCA pieces before the next price increase
> 
> Hope you get your bracelet soon *sjunky13*
> 
> Here are some modeling pics... it was hard to get the full length taking them by myself.  Sorry for posting too many pics


If you don't mind me asking, how much was your single pave Magic Pendant?  Thanks.


----------



## Suzie

calisnoopy said:


> congrats or happy early birthday! that is a huge milestone!
> 
> the stopover in Dubai should be loads of fun!
> 
> the frivole ring is gorgeous but i got the earrings since i don't wear rings AS often (im a total clutz LOL) though i did think on getting the ring for the future to match...that was before i got distracted by the lotus and double butterfly rings LOL
> 
> either way you can't go wrong...are you considering the WG pave frivole or YG frivole? i loved both and had the hardest time deciding when i got my frivole earrings and pendant necklace...


 
It would be WG not YG, and it would depend on what I could afford, the paves are stunning but if I dont have enough money the WG with the diamond in the middle.


----------



## couturequeen

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Sorry guys--will get pics up next week or so, trying to finish up something on deadline this weekend...
> 
> BTW--does anyone know if VCA boutiques would give extra necklace case/boxes or pouches?  I can't seem to find 2 boxes for my VCA necklaces that I usually wear and being the OCD person that I am...was hoping to get 2 VCA necklace boxes/pouches...I'd even be willing to pay a small fee for them, just would like them to store the 2 necklaces I am not wearing now...but didnt see any on eBay either.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I would ask your SA. Mine gave me an extra case when I asked. I don't know about boxes though.


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Even though I said I was done with VCA, Santa did manage to bring me a pair of the small fleurette earrings. They are small, but beautiful.
> 
> When I first started looking at the fleurette earrings I didn't find a lot of information on tpf, so I wanted to take a picture comparing the size and look of the small fleurette, pave vintage alhambra, and pave frivole earrings.
> 
> My house is always very dark, so it is hard to get good pictures. This at least will give you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera I used is red and if you look closely you can see the red reflecting back off the diamonds (especially the frivole)!


 
Love this pic of all of them together!!! The fleurette is so feminine and delicate...love the vintage alhambra paves too...looking to add those to my collection to match my pendant necklaces...


----------



## calisnoopy

Sammyjoe said:


> I would be so surprised if VCA reduces prices, I would also be surprised if they just held the prices firm (that would be cool lol). The prices really have gone up since I was in this thread. It really makes me think I should just get 1 statement piece and enjoy the heck out of it (looking at you lotus ring)


 
I would love to see price DEcrease haha but I don't recall really ever seeing this happen with the luxury brands...there's always a reason for price INcreases but not the other way around hehe...

And yes, I wonder how much VCA used to go up by before this thread or crazy love for it happened too...I feel like it's really taken off in the past 4 years or so...but maybe that's also because I just started getting into VCA around then...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> I would love to see price DEcrease haha but I don't recall really ever seeing this happen with the luxury brands...there's always a reason for price INcreases but not the other way around hehe...
> 
> And yes, I wonder how much VCA used to go up by before this thread or crazy love for it happened too...I feel like it's really taken off in the past 4 years or so...but maybe that's also because I just started getting into VCA around then...


 Can't wait to see your modeling photos of the coral!!

BTW- how different does the red coral look from the carnelian?  I recently bought two 10's to wear long as a 20..mine is very red..not orange.  I understand that the coral would be opaque and the carnelian is translucent.
Photos! Photos! Photos!
Yours are always so much fun!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*jennifer* said:


> I just received my 10-motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony in WG!!
> I have been dreaming in chalcedony for the last few months. I tried on both MOP and chalcedony and just loved the translucent glow the chalcedony has. It's subtle and unique. One day, I think I'd like to layer a WG 10-motif MOP with this...
> Anyway, this is a Christmas/anniversary/birthday gift from my DF.  I am thinking about wearing it as my "something blue" on our wedding day.
> 
> The 2-inch WG extender that was made for me is also included in the pictures. I just love that it came with its own cute little pouch!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Hope everyone is having a happy holiday season!


 
wowwww love the chalcedony...ive loved it each time ive seen it (which is not often) at the VCA boutiques but congrats!!  its TDF!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

thimp said:


> And it will go fine with your frivole earrings, and ring. You already have a spectacular frivole necklace. Why buy the pendant version?


 
love the Cosmos!!!  your pics of it are so tempting!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

MustLuvDogs said:


> I've been stalking this thread for awhile to try to understand why so many women covet VCA jewelry. I finally went to see some pieces IRL. Now I get it. (I actually said that out loud in the boutique!) And look what was under my tree yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be able to get this piece in turquoise now that it's been discontinued. (I learned that from you ladies on this thread!) Thanks to all of you for sharing your photos and insights. I love this bracelet.


 

love turquoise!!  so sad to imagine it may be discontinued--have we gotten confirmation on this for sure that VCA will no longer do turquoise at all?  

i wonder how the inventory looks nationwide in the U.S. for turquoise pieces!


----------



## shinehuang

One of my friend is looking for one of your product-VCA Vintage Alhambra pendants-In yellow gold and onyx, diameter is around 14mm.

Now I'm in San Jose, I need to find out the price of this product and how can get this one.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> love turquoise!!  so sad to imagine it may be discontinued--have we gotten confirmation on this for sure that VCA will no longer do turquoise at all?
> 
> i wonder how the inventory looks nationwide in the U.S. for turquoise pieces!



My SA told me vca is discontinuing turquoise except for single stone pieces.  I'm disappointed too because I love the turquoise and I just started my vca collection.  There is still inventory available      so I need to make some quick decisions if I want to be able to get more turquoise pieces.  Nothing like a little pressure!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> love turquoise!! so sad to imagine it may be discontinued--have we gotten confirmation on this for sure that VCA will no longer do turquoise at all?
> 
> i wonder how the inventory looks nationwide in the U.S. for turquoise pieces!


 No more turquoise until VCA finds a new source....  This is why it is currently "rested"...(resting?  LOL).......


----------



## dialv

I ordered my turquoise bracelet in September, I hope I still will get it. My sa said I made the order deadline before they were rested. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## surfergirljen

That's what I heard too - they are "resting" or temporarily halting production until they can find a new turquoise source. So sad it's my fav too!


----------



## Blingaddict

MustLuvDogs said:


> My SA told me vca is discontinuing turquoise except for single stone pieces.  I'm disappointed too because I love the turquoise and I just started my vca collection.  There is still inventory available      so I need to make some quick decisions if I want to be able to get more turquoise pieces.  Nothing like a little pressure!




So pleased I got my 5 motif bracelet when I did..


----------



## MustLuvDogs

^^^

Me too!  I wore mine today with a beautiful turquoise pendant my dad gave me before he passed away.  Wearing those two pieces together made me smile.


----------



## *jennifer*

MustLuvDogs said:


> ^^^
> 
> Me too!  I wore mine today with a beautiful turquoise pendant my dad gave me before he passed away.  Wearing those two pieces together made me smile.


that is such a sweet sentiment!



shinehuang said:


> One of my friend is looking for one of your product-VCA Vintage Alhambra pendants-In yellow gold and onyx, diameter is around 14mm.
> 
> Now I'm in San Jose, I need to find out the price of this product and how can get this one.


that pendant is currently $2500. you can locate a boutique on the van cleef website: http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=am#/boutiques/
it looks like there is a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco that carries VCA. you can also call a boutique to place an order.
good luck!!


----------



## Phish Lala

One of my closest friends just ordered a Turquoise pendant from the VCA Boca store, they said they have one of each color right now so they probably have the Onyx. They always send sweet little things with it as well so check it out! Good Luck!!







*jennifer* said:


> that is such a sweet sentiment!
> 
> 
> that pendant is currently $2500. you can locate a boutique on the van cleef website: http://www.vancleef-arpels.com/en/van-cleef.html?zone=am#/boutiques/
> it looks like there is a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco that carries VCA. you can also call a boutique to place an order.
> good luck!!


----------



## kjw46

Hi!

I was just wondering if you guys knew whether or not the last price increase impacted the bridal collection at all? Also, does anyone have the couture engagement ring? How do people feel about it? I've been on the search for an e ring for a very long time haha, and am finally coming around to making some decisions!


----------



## saks4me

I want to share my first piece of VCA jewelry. My alhambra YG earstuds! I'm hooked on VCA now! 






Can someone tell me if the Chalcedony is a seasonal or classic color? Don't remember seeing the collection at my NM.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

saks4me said:
			
		

> I want to share my first piece of VCA jewelry. My alhambra YG earstuds! I'm hooked on VCA now!
> 
> Can someone tell me if the Chalcedony is a seasonal or classic color? Don't remember seeing the collection at my NM.



Yay another VCA victim!  Beautiful earrings.  Congrats.


----------



## Candice0985

saks4me said:


> I want to share my first piece of VCA jewelry. My alhambra YG earstuds! I'm hooked on VCA now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the Chalcedony is a seasonal or classic color? Don't remember seeing the collection at my NM.


they look gorgeous on you! I believe chalcedony is a classic gemstone in the alhambra collection


----------



## tbbbjb

saks4me said:


> I want to share my first piece of VCA jewelry. My alhambra YG earstuds! I'm hooked on VCA now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the Chalcedony is a seasonal or classic color? Don't remember seeing the collection at my NM.



Congratulations and wear them in good health


----------



## saks4me

MustLuvDogs said:


> Yay another VCA victim!  Beautiful earrings.  Congrats.



I know! Hooked once my cousin dragged me into the VCA in the SF NM during the holidays. Had to try the 20motif YG and WG on and it was instant love. 



Candice0985 said:


> they look gorgeous on you! I believe chalcedony is a classic gemstone in the alhambra collection



Thanks Candice! I'll be sure to inquire about the chalcedony line next time I'm there! The color is mesmerizing!


----------



## Candice0985

saks4me said:


> I know! Hooked once my cousin dragged me into the VCA in the SF NM during the holidays. Had to try the 20motif YG and WG on and it was instant love.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Candice! I'll be sure to inquire about the chalcedony line next time I'm there! The color is mesmerizing!


I agree! the colour suits my skin tone very well, I think when I buy my next 5 motif bracelet it will be the white gold chalcedony!


----------



## couturequeen

Cannot get enough of my new rose gold Sweet bracelet! A little birthday gift to myself ...


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous!!! I have the same bracelet and I love it  enjoy it!


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> I agree! the colour suits my skin tone very well, I think when I buy my next 5 motif bracelet it will be the white gold chalcedony!



I wish they made chalcedony with yellow gold.  I am stilling kicking myself for not buying the jade 5 motif bracelet in yg that came up on eBay a couple of months ago.  I wonder if they ever made a lapis lazuli 5 motif bracelet.  I have seen a 20 motif vintage Alhambra lapis lazuli necklace in yg and it was simply gorgeous!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

couturequeen said:
			
		

> Cannot get enough of my new rose gold Sweet bracelet! A little birthday gift to myself ...



I think the color of VCA's rose gold is exceptionally pretty.  Happy birthday and enjoy your new bracelet.


----------



## marialc121

couturequeen said:


> Cannot get enough of my new rose gold Sweet bracelet! A little birthday gift to myself ...



Beautiful and looks great on you!  I just love the RG from VCA!


----------



## darkangel07760

couturequeen said:


> Cannot get enough of my new rose gold Sweet bracelet! A little birthday gift to myself ...


 
Very lovely!  Congrats on your bracelet


----------



## marialc121

I received this in the mail today from my wonderful SA's.  They are so thoughtful.  Love these red envelopes!  It's too bad that I won't be able to use them this year because according to Chinese culture, red envelopes are given by a married person/couple.  I'll have to save them for next year.  It's a week early, but I'd like to wish everyone here a happy CNY and a wonderful year of the dragon!


----------



## tbbbjb

FYI, Ann's Fabulous Finds has a WG Vintage Alhambra Chalcedony pendant for $1995.  I hope one of the fabulous ladies on here can make use of it   Yes, I am a *total* *enabler*!!!


----------



## sbelle

^Already on hold!         Ann's seems to be getting VCA fairly regularly now, so for those who didn't get to this quick enough, just keep watching.  

I love looking at the fluerette necklace on Ann's right now.  







At $29,000 it is a bargain considering the retail price is around $36,000.   It is just a bit short for me I think-- I tend to feel claustrophobic in a 16.5 inch necklace.  What do y'all think -- Would VCA lengthen a necklace like this?


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> I wish they made chalcedony with yellow gold. I am stilling kicking myself for not buying the jade 5 motif bracelet in yg that came up on eBay a couple of months ago. I wonder if they ever made a lapis lazuli 5 motif bracelet. I have seen a 20 motif vintage Alhambra lapis lazuli necklace in yg and it was simply gorgeous!


 oooh lapis would be gorgeous!!! I have never seen any of the vintage pieces like lapis, coral, jade etc done in the 5 motif. does anyone on TPF have any of these stones in a bracelet? maybe they never come up on ebay, or re-sale sites because they're so pretty no one wants to part with them


----------



## yanster

So many pretty pieces ladies! Keep them coming please!


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> ^Already on hold!         Ann's seems to be getting VCA fairly regularly now, so for those who didn't get to this quick enough, just keep watching.
> 
> I love looking at the fluerette necklace on Ann's right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $29,000 it is a bargain considering the retail price is around $36,000.   It is just a bit short for me I think-- I tend to feel claustrophobic in a 16.5 inch necklace.  What do y'all think -- Would VCA lengthen a necklace like this?


wow, that chalcedony went fast! 
*sbelle*, i'm sure they would lengthen it for you, but they would charge for it as you are purchasing from an "outside" retailer. that is what the CS department told me previously.


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> *sbelle*, i'm sure they would lengthen it for you, but they would charge for it as you are purchasing from an "outside" retailer. that is what the CS department told me previously.



I was thinking the same thing.  Now all I need is $29,000!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> I wish they made chalcedony with yellow gold.  I am stilling kicking myself for not buying the jade 5 motif bracelet in yg that came up on eBay a couple of months ago.  I wonder if they ever made a lapis lazuli 5 motif bracelet.  I have seen a 20 motif vintage Alhambra lapis lazuli necklace in yg and it was simply gorgeous!



They once did but the chalcedony looked green....


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> They once did but the chalcedony looked green....



was that the green chrysophrase (spelling looks off-chrysoprase)?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> was that the green chrysophrase (spelling looks off-chrysoprase)?



It was a sotheby's listing and was among a LOT of other vintage Alhambra pieces. They called it chalcedony.  Then again, carnelian is also chalcedony..red.  To me, this piece looked like malachite without the stripes... like "lucky charms".
If you google it, you will see the auction photos.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> It was a sotheby's listing and was among a LOT of other vintage Alhambra pieces. They called it chalcedony.  Then again, carnelian is also chalcedony..red.  To me, this piece looked like malachite without the stripes... like "lucky charms".
> If you google it, you will see the auction photos.



i couldn't find the auction, but chalcedony does come in many colors. green chrysophrase is a green chalcedony just like the carnelian is a red chalcedony... a little confusing!  i would love to find the green chrysophrase!

*tbbbjb*, i saw the auction you were referring to and i had the same regretful 'dang it!' moment. same with the 5 motif pave alhambra bracelet that was on annsfabulousfinds a few months ago. always the 'shoulda, woulda, coulda....'


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> i couldn't find the auction, but chalcedony does come in many colors. green chrysophrase is a green chalcedony just like the carnelian is a red chalcedony... a little confusing!  i would love to find the green chrysophrase!
> 
> *tbbbjb*, i saw the auction you were referring to and i had the same regretful 'dang it!' moment. same with the 5 motif pave alhambra bracelet that was on annsfabulousfinds a few months ago. always the 'shoulda, woulda, coulda....'



I love chrysoprase.


----------



## Hermesaholic

*jennifer* said:


> wow, that chalcedony went fast!
> *sbelle*, i'm sure they would lengthen it for you, but they would charge for it as you are purchasing from an "outside" retailer. that is what the CS department told me previously.


I am trying to figure out how the measurement of the alhambra motif in the traditional 10/20 motif necklace?  can anyone tell me?  my necklace is being repaired and i am trying to compare sizes.


----------



## pond23

There's an Effeuillage (sp?) ring on Ann's now:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/mother_of_pearl_effeuillage_ring

I love the dangle on this!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I am trying to figure out how the measurement of the alhambra motif in the traditional 10/20 motif necklace?  can anyone tell me?  my necklace is being repaired and i am trying to compare sizes.



Not sure what you are looking for-- the measurement of a motif itself?  Or the length of the necklaces?


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Not sure what you are looking for-- the measurement of a motif itself?  Or the length of the necklaces?



the measurement of a motif itself


----------



## XCCX

How much does the plain perlee bracelet cost?


----------



## I'll take two

Just wondered if anyone else has had problems with any VCA earrings ?
I have had a problem with the hinge on one pair and on my newest pair the post broke off on the first attempt at wearing them.
I am very careful with my jewellery and have never had problems with any other earrings.


----------



## beansbeans

I'll take two said:


> Just wondered if anyone else has had problems with any VCA earrings ?
> I have had a problem with the hinge on one pair and on my newest pair the post broke off on the first attempt at wearing them.
> I am very careful with my jewellery and have never had problems with any other earrings.


 
Which VCA earrings are giving you this problem?  I had a similar problem with the YG Frivoles.  One post fell out as I was taking it out of the box, it was brand new.  I sent them back to Betteridge and they agreed that it was defective.  The screw-in post couldn't be screwed in at all.

They sent a new pair, which I've had for 4 months, and I noticed that one post is starting to get loose.  After each wear, I have to gently tighten it.  I might take them to VCA and get them lasered in.


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> the measurement of a motif itself



I would not stake my life on this, but my measurement was 9/16 inch for one individual motif.


----------



## I'll take two

beansbeans said:


> Which VCA earrings are giving you this problem?  I had a similar problem with the YG Frivoles.  One post fell out as I was taking it out of the box, it was brand new.  I sent them back to Betteridge and they agreed that it was defective.  The screw-in post couldn't be screwed in at all.
> 
> They sent a new pair, which I've had for 4 months, and I noticed that one post is starting to get loose.  After each wear, I have to gently tighten it.  I might take them to VCA and get them lasered in.



Thanks for your reply I was wondering if it was just me.
The first damaged pair were the single motif magic Alhambra and the second pair are the 3 motif magic that I have had altered to 2 motif.
It has upset me as I am almost frightened to wear the earrings now as they seem so fragile .Considering the price of them I am very disappointed.
I was intending to ask if they can put a slightly longer ,stronger lasered in post .
Then maybe I could wear them with an additional butterfly back .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Just wondered if anyone else has had problems with any VCA earrings ?
> I have had a problem with the hinge on one pair and on my newest pair the post broke off on the first attempt at wearing them.
> I am very careful with my jewellery and have never had problems with any other earrings.




I hope they agreed to fix them ASAP.


----------



## sbelle

Just wanted to share a tidbit with y'all.  

If you want to add a motif to a vintage alhambra necklace it will add about 2 inches in length to the necklace (in total for the additional chain and the additional motif)


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope they agreed to fix them ASAP.




Yes thank you ,they asked me to return them to store but as it was just a couple  of days before Christmas I asked them to send some spare posts for me to screw into the other set of holes.
My DH was not very impressed with me having to this and feels they may be cutting corners on quality/gold weight.
As I said before I have several sets of earrings from the Victorian era that I have never had problems with.
No doubt when I return them to store for the proper repair I will be left waiting for a couple of months without them.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think this is awful! I would not be happy about that at all. I would simply pack everything not 100% correct and request fresh earrings. Not good at all. I hope it gets sorted for you. I can put up with delays but not shoddy items and to top if off they expect you to partake in DIY!


----------



## I'll take two

Sammyjoe said:


> I think this is awful! I would not be happy about that at all. I would simply pack everything not 100% correct and request fresh earrings. Not good at all. I hope it gets sorted for you. I can put up with delays but not shoddy items and to top if off they expect you to partake in DIY!



I must be honest had I not had them altered I think I would have returned them.
We had to wait months after paying for them for the simple alteration to be done ,so you can imagine my huge disappointment when one of them broke whilst trying them on for the first time.

Goodness knows how long it will take them to put the spare motif's into my bracelet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I'll take two said:


> I must be honest had I not had them altered I think I would have returned them.
> We had to wait months after paying for them for the simple alteration to be done ,so you can imagine my huge disappointment when one of them broke whilst trying them on for the first time.
> 
> Goodness knows how long it will take them to put the spare motif's into my bracelet.


 

If there is no way your jewellery can return the earrings to their original state so you can return them as faulty then its worth going down the VCA fix/repair route and hanging in there. For me the fact that you have to double back your earrings is not cool. 

I think for most of us the wait is a pain in itself but is part of the VCA way, dodgy earrings is not. I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## calisnoopy

I'll take two said:


> Just wondered if anyone else has had problems with any VCA earrings ?
> I have had a problem with the hinge on one pair and on my newest pair the post broke off on the first attempt at wearing them.
> I am very careful with my jewellery and have never had problems with any other earrings.


 
not with the earrings but with my VCA sweet alhambra bracelet, the clasp snapped and broke after only a couple times of use...i brought it back to my VCA SA and she said there had been issues before on the small round clasps...and while i was there, i ended up finding some other pieces i liked and decided to just exchange the sweet alhambra bracelet towards it--which of course made very little dent in that purchase LOL

but im planning to get my clasps changed on my 2 WG and YG vintage alhambra pave diamond pendant necklaces...cos the smaller round clasps are a pain for me (maybe cos im super clumsy) and when i put my own necklaces on, takes me a good 3-5 min to get it in right sometimes LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> Which VCA earrings are giving you this problem?  I had a similar problem with the YG Frivoles.  One post fell out as I was taking it out of the box, it was brand new.  I sent them back to Betteridge and they agreed that it was defective.  The screw-in post couldn't be screwed in at all.
> 
> They sent a new pair, which I've had for 4 months, and I noticed that one post is starting to get loose.  After each wear, I have to gently tighten it.  I might take them to VCA and get them lasered in.



This worries me a bit...the frivole earrings I tried on (both sizes) today had the same post and backing that my vintage Alhambra earrings do.  The post seems rather short but I did not realize that it screwed in.....


----------



## I'll take two

calisnoopy said:


> not with the earrings but with my VCA sweet alhambra bracelet, the clasp snapped and broke after only a couple times of use...i brought it back to my VCA SA and she said there had been issues before on the small round clasps...and while i was there, i ended up finding some other pieces i liked and decided to just exchange the sweet alhambra bracelet towards it--which of course made very little dent in that purchase LOL
> 
> but im planning to get my clasps changed on my 2 WG and YG vintage alhambra pave diamond pendant necklaces...cos the smaller round clasps are a pain for me (maybe cos im super clumsy) and when i put my own necklaces on, takes me a good 3-5 min to get it in right sometimes LOL



I am worried about the strength of the clasp on my magic necklace as well ,so will  ask a local jeweller to make me a safety chain for it.


----------



## I'll take two

Sammyjoe said:


> If there is no way your jewellery can return the earrings to their original state so you can return them as faulty then its worth going down the VCA fix/repair route and hanging in there. For me the fact that you have to double back your earrings is not cool.
> 
> I think for most of us the wait is a pain in itself but is part of the VCA way, dodgy earrings is not. I hope you get it sorted soon.



It was VCA that did the alteration for me,which is why I had such a long wait.
My local jeweller would have had them done in a couple of days but could have invalidated the warranty.
My husband is annoyed by how flimsy the posts are considering the weight and value of the earrings as well as me having to do the DIY temporary repair.
I think he would prefer me to return them and buy something else from another jeweller but as I have the matching necklace and bracelet I am not sure what to do.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ahh this changes things. I would send the earrings back and request at a minimum a redo but lean towards a new pair. You wanted the set and you have the necklace and bracelet it is just the earrings that are not right, you bought the set for a reason. 

I would be happy to have the set with fresh earrings but if you feel differently towards the set after this maybe you would be allowed to return the set and get something else from VCA or request a refund for the earrings only. It really comes down to what you want to own and will be happy with. Hopefully others will chip in with their ideas and suggestions.


----------



## beansbeans

texasgirliegirl said:


> This worries me a bit...the frivole earrings I tried on (both sizes) today had the same post and backing that my vintage Alhambra earrings do. The post seems rather short but I did not realize that it screwed in.....


 
They are most likely screw-in posts but, best to ask and confirm.  If you really love the earrings (and I LOVE mine!), don't let the post issue stop you from getting them.  They can always be lasered in.  I haven't lasered mine yet so I cannot attest to its durability.  Maybe someone else can share their experience.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> They are most likely screw-in posts but, best to ask and confirm.  If you really love the earrings (and I LOVE mine!), don't let the post issue stop you from getting them.  They can always be lasered in.  I haven't lasered mine yet so I cannot attest to its durability.  Maybe someone else can share their experience.



Do you have the small or the large size?
Trying to decide....


----------



## beansbeans

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you have the small or the large size?
> Trying to decide....


 
I have the small size.  The large ones make too much of a statement on me  and didn't suit my lifestyle.  The small size is perfect for work and hanging out (for me anyway).


----------



## prettychic

peppers90 said:


> ^^  Yes swanky, VCA is definitely an investment.   DH brought me some Magic earrings two years ago.  I just had them appraised and they are worth almost 1K more!



Is there any difference in the suggested retail prices from store to store or country to country?...are there any discount priced online vendors? I wondered if all the prices on the VCA jewelry is fair traded and impossible to find for less....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beansbeans said:


> I have the small size. The large ones make too much of a statement on me  and didn't suit my lifestyle. The small size is perfect for work and hanging out (for me anyway).


 Thanks!
I am having a tough time trying to decide.  Since I already have the yg vintage alhambra earrrings..and they are the same size, I wonder if I should get the larger pair...but they ARE rather...large!!!


----------



## Midge S

While I have no VCA jewelry - yet - I do have an addiction to their website.  It's so very beautiful, it really is an electronic museum.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

prettychic said:


> Is there any difference in the suggested retail prices from store to store or country to country?...are there any discount priced online vendors? I wondered if all the prices on the VCA jewelry is fair traded and impossible to find for less....


 My experience hs been that the prices are all consistent.  Depending on where you live, some shops will sell tax-free.


----------



## poptarts

Can someone tell me how much a single motif necklace is? I've called three different locations for a specific color and was given three difference prices -_-  TIA


----------



## tbbbjb

What collection are you inquiring about?  Also, consider checking the thread for VCA Worldwide  pricing.    Good Luck!


----------



## *jennifer*

poptarts said:


> Can someone tell me how much a single motif necklace is? I've called three different locations for a specific color and was given three difference prices -_-  TIA



check out:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-20.html
the sweet, vintage and magic lines all have a single motif pendant, and they are different sizes (in order from smallest to largest).


----------



## Suzie

I bought my single motif vintage in Dubai almost 2 years ago and Dubai is tax free as is Hong Kong.


----------



## park56

And there is duty free at CDG!


----------



## poptarts

*jennifer* said:


> check out:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-20.html
> the sweet, vintage and magic lines all have a single motif pendant, and they are different sizes (in order from smallest to largest).



Oh didn't see the price thread. Thanks so much


----------



## G&Smommy

poptarts said:


> Can someone tell me how much a single motif necklace is? I've called three different locations for a specific color and was given three difference prices -_- TIA


 

There is a single motif on Ann's Fabulous Finds (at least as of yesterday) for around $1995.  It is MOP WG.  They also have a 10-motif available for around $6995.  I do not know how these compare to current prices, though.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1


----------



## poptarts

G&Smommy said:


> There is a single motif on Ann's Fabulous Finds (at least as of yesterday) for around $1995.  It is MOP WG.  They also have a 10-motif available for around $6995.  I do not know how these compare to current prices, though.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1




Thanks so much! It's a beautiful piece and the price is very fair but it's not the color I was looking for. Someone should grab this


----------



## tbbbjb

The 10 motif is already on layaway and the pendant sold.  That was fast!!!


----------



## sbelle

G&Smommy said:


> There is a single motif on Ann's Fabulous Finds (at least as of yesterday) for around $1995.  It is MOP WG.  They also have a 10-motif available for around $6995.  I do not know how these compare to current prices, though.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1



That single motif sold the first day it was posted--just like the chaldedony single motif.  They were great deals, as the current price on a single motif (at least the mop) is $2,500.


----------



## shortee78

Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces 

Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> The 10 motif is already on layaway and the pendant sold. That was fast!!!


 
That was fast!  Pendant was still available when I posted the link and the 10 motif was available the prior day.


----------



## sbelle

Ann's has a VCA necklace with a single motif turquoise butterfly.


----------



## Suzie

shortee78 said:


> Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces
> 
> Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?


 

I am not sure, but your bracelet is gorgeous!!


----------



## XCCX

shortee78 said:


> Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces
> 
> Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?



Your bracelet is gorgeous! Personally, I prefer to wear my bracelets closer to the wrist, looser ones with a lot of movement is less comfortable to wear, IMO. I would shorten it more if it was me. Good luck!


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> Ann's has a VCA necklace with a single motif turquoise butterfly.



wow, already on hold! very cute... i am thinking about getting one of these.

*shortee78*, i might shorten a little bit more as i also like to wear my bracelets closer to the wrist. what is the current length?


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Ann's has a VCA necklace with a single motif turquoise butterfly.




Just FYI, it is a Sweet, not a Lucky and it is $1395.


----------



## sbelle

Ann's Fabulous Finds has been getting a steady stream of VCA recently.  It's a good place to watch!


----------



## sjunky13

shortee78 said:


> Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces
> 
> Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?


 
Gorgeous bracelet! I think it is a personal preference. i know many wear thiers tighter, but I like it looser with a nice dangle to it. As long as it will not fall off of your hand. I think you are ok.


----------



## Candice0985

love the carnelian!
I agree, I like my bracelets closer to my wrist as well. I find they drape over my hand when longer and there's more of a chance for catching it on something. But if you prefer the fit of a longer bracelet then keep it this way because it does look very nice on you the way it is, if it sits too far down on your hand I would shorten it a bit


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sbelle said:


> Ann's Fabulous Finds has been getting a steady stream of VCA recently.  It's a good place to watch!



Yes, so many gorgeous pieces lately! They're going fast!


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> Ann's has a VCA necklace with a single motif turquoise butterfly.



I shouldn't let it bother me, but I just paid full price 3 months ago! Gah! What's up with Anne's selling all this VCA all of a sudden? I guess someone is getting rid of their collection?


----------



## yanster

Anyone knows the current retail for the single motif lucky turquoise butterfly? Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

darkangel07760 said:


> I shouldn't let it bother me, but I just paid full price 3 months ago! Gah! What's up with Anne's selling all this VCA all of a sudden? I guess someone is getting rid of their collection?



It's hard to see I know!




yanster said:


> Anyone knows the current retail for the single motif lucky turquoise butterfly? Thanks!



This thread is always a good place to start.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:


> I shouldn't let it bother me, but I just paid full price 3 months ago! Gah! What's up with Anne's selling all this VCA all of a sudden? I guess someone is getting rid of their collection?



Just keep in mind that turquoise is a tricky color and you got to pick yours out, that should be worth a little extra $$.  But, I do get where you are coming from and sympathize.  I wish I had bought some carnelian pieces last spring.  Who could have predicated that they would go up SO much


----------



## tbbbjb

yanster said:


> Anyone knows the current retail for the single motif lucky turquoise butterfly? Thanks!



$3700, $2900 for the yg mop Lucky Butterfly


----------



## beansbeans

shortee78 said:


> Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces
> 
> Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?


 
I am starting to love the carnelian!  The length is really a personal preference.  For me, I wear my 5 motif onyx just like how you have it in the picture.  At first, the dangle really bothered me but, I got used to it and I really like how it drapes on my hand (as long as it's not hanging by my knuckles or falling off my hand).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shortee78 said:


> Hello! So glad I found this thread! You all have gorgeous pieces
> 
> Question: I have the carnelian 5 motif and I got it shortened at purchase. It fits as shown below. Should I get it shortened even more or keep it as-is?



Beautiful!  Looks perfect as is.


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Hi everyone. I am new to Purse Forum but have been reading all of your interesting posts for quite a while.  

I have a dilemma that I am hoping you can assist me with.  I am trying to decide between the long 16 motif Magic necklace (46-47") in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx  VS. the Lotus Ring.  I have several fabulous pairs of diamond earrings (not VCA but very high quality and custom made by my jeweler) set in white gold/platinum and several very nice watches in both WG with diamonds and YG plain.  However, since I have been earring and watch obsessed until now, I haven't bought rings, bracelets or necklaces so I need to build both my ring and necklace collection.  I am tall (5'9") and wear a lot of black and grey, so the long Magic necklace length looks better than the 32" vintage Alhambra and I think the necklace is very stylish.  The Lotus Ring is a classic of course, and I have no problem wearing nice diamond pieces in the daytime.  I live in downtown Chicago, but it's surprising how little VCA I see on women here, so I feel that both will be seen as unique in my social/work circle.

I am 39, single and have a great job and work hard, so I can eventually afford to buy both.  However, I just splurged on an expensive Harry Winston Avenue Squared watch in WG with full diamond case, as well as a Chanel classic flap maxi bag to beat the price increase on February 1, so I can't justify more than one additional big splurge before December 2012 (I need to retire one day!).  It will probably be a couple years before I buy the one that I forego this time since I had planned to buy a really nice diamond line bracelet in platinum when I get my bonus in December 2012 since I don't have any bracelets.  My fashion/jewelry style is both classic but edgy at the same time.

I know that all of you are familiar with both pieces (and some of you are even lucky enough to have both), so I would greatly appreciate any comments/advice to help me make this decision.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## *jennifer*

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to Purse Forum but have been reading all of your interesting posts for quite a while.
> 
> I have a dilemma that I am hoping you can assist me with.  I am trying to decide between the long 16 motif Magic necklace (46-47") in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx  VS. the Lotus Ring.  I have several fabulous pairs of diamond earrings (not VCA but very high quality and custom made by my jeweler) set in white gold/platinum and several very nice watches in both WG with diamonds and YG plain.  However, since I have been earring and watch obsessed until now, I haven't bought rings, bracelets or necklaces so I need to build both my ring and necklace collection.  I am tall (5'9") and wear a lot of black and grey, so the long Magic necklace length looks better than the 32" vintage Alhambra and I think the necklace is very stylish.  The Lotus Ring is a classic of course, and I have no problem wearing nice diamond pieces in the daytime.  I live in downtown Chicago, but it's surprising how little VCA I see on women here, so I feel that both will be seen as unique in my social/work circle.
> 
> I am 39, single and have a great job and work hard, so I can eventually afford to buy both.  However, I just splurged on an expensive Harry Winston Avenue Squared watch in WG with full diamond case, as well as a Chanel classic flap maxi bag to beat the price increase on February 1, so I can't justify more than one additional big splurge before December 2012 (I need to retire one day!).  It will probably be a couple years before I buy the one that I forego this time since I had planned to buy a really nice diamond line bracelet in platinum when I get my bonus in December 2012 since I don't have any bracelets.  My fashion/jewelry style is both classic but edgy at the same time.
> 
> I know that all of you are familiar with both pieces (and some of you are even lucky enough to have both), so I would greatly appreciate any comments/advice to help me make this decision.  Thanks in advance!!



what a wonderful dilemma to have! since you are planning to eventually obtain both pieces, i would ask yourself what are you looking for primarily. ie would you like something you can wear more on a daily basis (the magic necklace, though yes you could also pull off the lotus), or more of a statement piece? 
i love both pieces, but i personally would be able to justify the magic necklace before the lotus just due to cost-per-wear analysis. i think you will be over the moon with either though! VCA diamonds are to die for!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I vote for the magic alhambra hands down.
Another consideration is to buy a 20 motif in the vintage alhambra plus a ten motif to wear as a 30.  I know somebody who wears hers this way..classic and gorgeous.  

While many here love the lotus ring, I am not a fan at all.  Unless you are familiar with VCA, it can even resemble costume jewelry (omg- please don't flame me!)....   
Chicago is a wonderful conservative midwestern city (my parents lived there for many years) and my honest opinion is that you will enjoy/wear the necklace more...

If you are interested in VCA diamonds, have you looked at the lotus earrings (to die for), the frivole pave earrings, the small cosmos pendant or the socrate ring?


----------



## Sammyjoe

This is such a tough one! They are both so very different, you are not comparing like with like so I think the best we can do is give you things to think about.

I personally would go for the Lotus ( I am planning on buying it this year) and then get the Magic. I agree you may feel more comfortable wearing the Magic more than the Lotus, but I have seen pictures of ladies wearing the lotus for everyday and it looks great. Check out FeatherFactors blog (its a great read) there is a TPF member called Hera who was interviewed and she is wearing the Lotus in a few different ways. A few ladies here have the Lotus and it can be dressed up or down. As you can tell I love the Lotus! 

I also do not think it looks like costume jewellery maybe because I know it is not. Really these things are bought for yourself and not for others, buy what makes you happy like the HW watch and C Flap did.


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for the magic alhambra hands down.
> Another consideration is to buy a 20 motif in the vintage alhambra plus a ten motif to wear as a 30.  I know somebody who wears hers this way..classic and gorgeous.
> 
> While many here love the lotus ring, I am not a fan at all.  Unless you are familiar with VCA, it can even resemble costume jewelry (omg- please don't flame me!)....
> Chicago is a wonderful conservative midwestern city (my parents lived there for many years) and my honest opinion is that you will enjoy/wear the necklace more...
> 
> If you are interested in VCA diamonds, have you looked at the lotus earrings (to die for), the frivole pave earrings, the small cosmos pendant or the socrate ring?



OMG it is fun to be you!  You sound like you have excellent taste!! 

I actually kind of agree with this... when you walk into VCA and see that lotus ring, I mean it's to die for. In those lights and knowing that it's VCA and what workmanship went into it... amazing! BUT I'm not sure that people might not appreciate it's value either - it's so big and flashy (sorry! In a good way - but it's a scene stealer) that you have to kind of have the wardrobe/style to back it up or I think people might think it wasn't real. It sounds like you have some pretty fancy beautiful things in your wardrobe! And depending on your circle of friends/coworkers maybe it's the perfect thing to wear day in and day out. In mine - I'm in Toronto and all my friends are pretty successful but truthfully most of them don't have LOVE bracelets or know what VCA is at all, or have rings over 1.5 carats... it would seem flashy. I'm sure if you live in Manhattan it would be much appreciated and admired and recognized though! It's also your own personal style - I don't think I could rock a ring that big but I love all the alhambra collection - it's rich and expensive looking but subtle.  

No doubt you will have an appreciative crowd here if you get that lotus ring!! I do have the earrings and ADORE them - though I only bring them out for special occasions. I've never regretted getting them for a second but I just think you would get more wear out of the magic? 

Let us know what you decide! You really can't go wrong here!!


----------



## *emma*

Well, you can't go wrong with either choice, but I would definitely choose the Magic necklace first. I think you would get more use of it in terms of daily wear as opposed to the ring. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for the magic alhambra hands down.
> Another consideration is to buy a 20 motif in the vintage alhambra plus a ten motif to wear as a 30.  I know somebody who wears hers this way..classic and gorgeous.
> 
> While many here love the lotus ring, I am not a fan at all.  Unless you are familiar with VCA, it can even resemble costume jewelry (omg- please don't flame me!)....
> Chicago is a wonderful conservative midwestern city (my parents lived there for many years) and my honest opinion is that you will enjoy/wear the necklace more...
> 
> If you are interested in VCA diamonds, have you looked at the lotus earrings (to die for), the frivole pave earrings, the small cosmos pendant or the socrate ring?




I agree completely....I would do something more discreet in diamonds.  The necklaces can be thrown on at a moments notice.


----------



## tbbbjb

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to Purse Forum but have been reading all of your interesting posts for quite a while.
> 
> I have a dilemma that I am hoping you can assist me with.  I am trying to decide between the long 16 motif Magic necklace (46-47") in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx  VS. the Lotus Ring.  I have several fabulous pairs of diamond earrings (not VCA but very high quality and custom made by my jeweler) set in white gold/platinum and several very nice watches in both WG with diamonds and YG plain.  However, since I have been earring and watch obsessed until now, I haven't bought rings, bracelets or necklaces so I need to build both my ring and necklace collection.  I am tall (5'9") and wear a lot of black and grey, so the long Magic necklace length looks better than the 32" vintage Alhambra and I think the necklace is very stylish.  The Lotus Ring is a classic of course, and I have no problem wearing nice diamond pieces in the daytime.  I live in downtown Chicago, but it's surprising how little VCA I see on women here, so I feel that both will be seen as unique in my social/work circle.
> 
> I am 39, single and have a great job and work hard, so I can eventually afford to buy both.  However, I just splurged on an expensive Harry Winston Avenue Squared watch in WG with full diamond case, as well as a Chanel classic flap maxi bag to beat the price increase on February 1, so I can't justify more than one additional big splurge before December 2012 (I need to retire one day!).  It will probably be a couple years before I buy the one that I forego this time since I had planned to buy a really nice diamond line bracelet in platinum when I get my bonus in December 2012 since I don't have any bracelets.  My fashion/jewelry style is both classic but edgy at the same time.
> 
> I know that all of you are familiar with both pieces (and some of you are even lucky enough to have both), so I would greatly appreciate any comments/advice to help me make this decision.  Thanks in advance!!



The Magic sounds like it would slip into your life seamlessly!  Very classy and definitely an everyday anywhere piece.  You can double it up, possible even triple it up, wear it as a belt, wear it as several bracelets, the possibilities are endless.  I think as your 1st piece of VCA it is definitely the way to go.  The Lotus ring is a showstopper, no doubt, but I just do not see it as an everyday piece and you would not get as much cost per use as the necklace.  But, in the end go in and try them out and any of the other pieces and see what sings to you, you never know you might end up with something completely different.  Good Luck and keep us posted and please post a reveal!!


----------



## XCCX

Is there a plain clover perlee bangle? Or do the plain ones come only in the signature style?? TIA!


----------



## tbbbjb

xactreality said:
			
		

> Is there a plain clover perlee bangle? Or do the plain ones come only in the signature style?? TIA!



No, it only comes with the VCA engraved signature, which is not centered and on both sides of the bangle bracelet.  I have inquired several times about having it made without the signature or having the engraving removed and I have always been told no.  I thought it would be the perfect bangle bracelet to have my children's names engraved, but I did not want to be a walking advertisement for VCA, no matter how much I love the brand, but that is just humble opinion.


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Thanks so much to all of you for your thoughtful advice.  I will let you know what I decide to get and will post pics!


----------



## sbelle

Another vote for the Magic necklace.  Of course I could be biased because I have one  (although mine is wg white and grey mop and chaldedony).   

For my life, the Lotus ring is too much of a showpiece to wear often.  It really would stand out too much--in a flashy way-- where I live.  But the necklace is something I can wear often, dressy or casual.


----------



## Florasun

I haven't posted for awhile, but wanted to chime in and vote for the Magic necklace. It is gorgeous, and I think you would get more wear out of it.


----------



## Florasun

Since I haven't checked in for awhile I haven't been keeping up with the price increase info. I am still steamed about VCA stiffing me on the turquoise alhambra earrings (after telling NM that I would be able to buy a pair right before the last price increase, they then turned around and told them NO - no more turquoise, while it was still being sold in their boutiques!!) But I am also still hooked. Is VCA holding off on the January price increase?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Since I haven't checked in for awhile I haven't been keeping up with the price increase info. I am still steamed about VCA stiffing me on the turquoise alhambra earrings (after telling NM that I would be able to buy a pair right before the last price increase, they then turned around and told them NO - no more turquoise, while it was still being sold in their boutiques!!) But I am also still hooked. Is VCA holding off on the January price increase?


 
That is just awful.  Have you tried Betteridge jewelers?  I have had items on order from them and they have always honored the pre-increase price..as long as my item is in the cue. They provide excellent service.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hey, when is Calisnoopy going to show us her new red coral alhambra necklace??  
She always has such fun reveals!!!  Where did she go?  Did I miss it??


----------



## pond23

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hey, when is Calisnoopy going to show us her new red coral alhambra necklace??
> She always has such fun reveals!!!  Where did she go?  Did I miss it??



^ You didn't miss it. I can't wait to see her pics too!


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hey, when is Calisnoopy going to show us her new red coral alhambra necklace??
> She always has such fun reveals!!! Where did she go? Did I miss it??


 


pond23 said:


> ^ You didn't miss it. I can't wait to see her pics too!


 

^^sorry guys--bf just got some new lenses for our digital SLR and am holding off on taking pics till that comes in...

also been super behind on a bunch of stuff which i finally got around to doing a little this past weekend (including my blog) after being away during the holidays but i will have the pics soon i promise!  and more fine jewelry, rtw, bags, shoes etc pics too!!


----------



## kimber418

Hi Fashiongirl, I grew up in Chicago and go back frequently to visit my family.  Knowing the vibe there I would definitely go with the 16 motif Magic necklace.  You would wear it more than you think.  I do not own it, however I own some of the vintage alhambra necklaces and wear them all the time.  Chicago is conservative (even downtown) and I think for your first VCA you should go with the Magic......from there you will be hooked and it is no telling where it will lead you.  The new boutique on Michigan Ave is awesome as you probably know.  I have a wonderful SA there if you need one PM me.  Good luck and let us know what you purchase!


----------



## shortee78

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!  Looks perfect as is.


Thanks!!!



beansbeans said:


> I am starting to love the carnelian!  The  length is really a personal preference.  For me, I wear my 5 motif onyx  just like how you have it in the picture.  At first, the dangle really  bothered me but, I got used to it and I really like how it drapes on my  hand (as long as it's not hanging by my knuckles or falling off my  hand).


I love carnelian and I think it looked the best with my yellow-asian skin tones.  I really wanted to love the MOP but it didn't "pop" on me as much as the carnelian.  Thanks for your input about the length! I like the length too, but sometimes it moves a little too much....



xactreality said:


> Your bracelet is gorgeous! Personally, I  prefer to wear my bracelets closer to the wrist, looser ones with a lot  of movement is less comfortable to wear, IMO. I would shorten it more if  it was me. Good luck!


Thanks for your compliment and input!  Yeah, I'm leaning towards shortening it just slightly!



sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous bracelet! I think it is a personal  preference. i know many wear thiers tighter, but I like it looser with a  nice dangle to it. As long as it will not fall off of your hand. I  think you are ok.


Yup, it won't fall off!  



Suzie said:


> I am not sure, but your bracelet is gorgeous!!


Thanks Suzie!!!


----------



## shortee78

Regarding shortening the 5-motif bracelet.... 

Hello girls, thanks for your previous input about the length of my bracelet.  I have a 5.5" wrist and the shortened 5-motif bracelet is around 6.75".  I measured it with a tape measure last night.  I do want it shortened even more just a tad, but I wonder how they will do that, as if they take only one link out between the motifs, then the clovers will not lay flat, but if they take 2 links out, then I will only be left with 5 links between the clovers and the distance might be too short.  Help!!

Also, if I get this bracelet shortened about 1.5 years after I originally purchased it, will they charge me a service or repair fee?  I originally purchased it from the VCA at South Coast Plaza.  My sales girl is gone now...


----------



## beachy10

shortee78 said:


> Regarding shortening the 5-motif bracelet....
> 
> Hello girls, thanks for your previous input about the length of my bracelet. I have a 5.5" wrist and the shortened 5-motif bracelet is around 6.75". I measured it with a tape measure last night. I do want it shortened even more just a tad, but I wonder how they will do that, as if they take only one link out between the motifs, then the clovers will not lay flat, but if they take 2 links out, then I will only be left with 5 links between the clovers and the distance might be too short. Help!!
> 
> Also, if I get this bracelet shortened about 1.5 years after I originally purchased it, will they charge me a service or repair fee? I originally purchased it from the VCA at South Coast Plaza. My sales girl is gone now...


 
I was told they have to take at least 2 links at a time to keep the integrity of the bracelet. They will charge you as well.


----------



## Candice0985

calisnoopy said:


> ^^sorry guys--bf just got some new lenses for our digital SLR and am holding off on taking pics till that comes in...
> 
> also been super behind on a bunch of stuff which i finally got around to doing a little this past weekend (including my blog) after being away during the holidays but i will have the pics soon i promise!  and more fine jewelry, rtw, bags, shoes etc pics too!!


I'm looking forward to seeing updates on your blog! and the extra eye candy here is just a bonus


----------



## FleurDLys

I was wondering if I can request a picture if anyone has the sweet bracelet in rose gold and white gold?  I wanted to see how they would look layered.  I went into the store at NM this weekend and they said they dont carry the sweet bracelets, but I wanted to see what the two metals would look like next to each other.  I love white gold,and most of my jewlery is in platinum, but I'm thinking after this VCA purchase I would like to get the Cartier Love bracelet in either yellow gold or rose gold because they're more classic?  So I was thinking the sweet bracelet can be the "bridge" to mixing of the two metals together?  If that makes any sense...


----------



## Candice0985

FleurDLys said:


> I was wondering if I can request a picture if anyone has the sweet bracelet in rose gold and white gold?  I wanted to see how they would look layered.  I went into the store at NM this weekend and they said they dont carry the sweet bracelets, but I wanted to see what the two metals would look like next to each other.  I love white gold,and most of my jewlery is in platinum, but I'm thinking after this VCA purchase I would like to get the Cartier Love bracelet in either yellow gold or rose gold because they're more classic?  So I was thinking the sweet bracelet can be the "bridge" to mixing of the two metals together?  If that makes any sense...





here's my vca rg sweet layered with YG and a RG bangle. I'm sorry I cannot post a picture with white gold because my sweet bracelet is being sized by vca and I should probably have it back by next year  jk 6-8 weeks


----------



## lubird217

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to Purse Forum but have been reading all of your interesting posts for quite a while.
> 
> I have a dilemma that I am hoping you can assist me with.  I am trying to decide between the long 16 motif Magic necklace (46-47") in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx  VS. the Lotus Ring.  I have several fabulous pairs of diamond earrings (not VCA but very high quality and custom made by my jeweler) set in white gold/platinum and several very nice watches in both WG with diamonds and YG plain.  However, since I have been earring and watch obsessed until now, I haven't bought rings, bracelets or necklaces so I need to build both my ring and necklace collection.  I am tall (5'9") and wear a lot of black and grey, so the long Magic necklace length looks better than the 32" vintage Alhambra and I think the necklace is very stylish.  The Lotus Ring is a classic of course, and I have no problem wearing nice diamond pieces in the daytime.  I live in downtown Chicago, but it's surprising how little VCA I see on women here, so I feel that both will be seen as unique in my social/work circle.
> 
> I am 39, single and have a great job and work hard, so I can eventually afford to buy both.  However, I just splurged on an expensive Harry Winston Avenue Squared watch in WG with full diamond case, as well as a Chanel classic flap maxi bag to beat the price increase on February 1, so I can't justify more than one additional big splurge before December 2012 (I need to retire one day!).  It will probably be a couple years before I buy the one that I forego this time since I had planned to buy a really nice diamond line bracelet in platinum when I get my bonus in December 2012 since I don't have any bracelets.  My fashion/jewelry style is both classic but edgy at the same time.
> 
> I know that all of you are familiar with both pieces (and some of you are even lucky enough to have both), so I would greatly appreciate any comments/advice to help me make this decision.  Thanks in advance!!



I'm so excited for your decision! It sounds like you have plenty of time to decide so I'd take a few trips to the VCA boutique and just play both decisions out with the real things!

I think the Lotus ring is a true game-changer in a jewelry collection. It is absolutely amazing, but it does seem like the magic necklace would get more wear. The magic necklace was my holy grail piece for years but now I'm absolutely content with a 20-motif necklace (I swear it's not settling, I just changed what I liked on me).

Anyway you can't go wrong! Let us know where you're leaning as you make your decision. Also, hanging out on this thread for awhile may sway your feelings in the meantime. Take your time!


----------



## Candice0985

Fashiongirl- 
what a fabulous decision to make! personally I would choose the magic necklace, i'm tall as well and it falls so nice if you have a long bodice  but then again the lotus ring is sooo gorgeous! I guess it depends on your lifestyle and what you will wear more of. good luck deciding!


----------



## Junkenpo

the more i see the sweet RG clover, the harder it becomes to resist.  Does anyone know if vca plans to release a yg or wg version of the all gold sweet?  I need a clover to round out my sweet collection... what I really want is yg sweet or a wg pavé.  (sigh) a girl can dream.  

I'll be on oahu in march, and i'm not sure if i want the vca corner in Neimans to have or not have the rg sweet in stock.


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on the Magic necklace vs. the Lotus ring.  It's interesting to hear all of your viewpoints, and I love how sweet, helpful and supportive everyone is on this board!  

For what it's worth, I have never viewed the Lotus ring as flashy--while it's big in diameter, I think that the small pave diamonds make it very wearable for daytime.  But I have always worn pieces for daytime that most people would say are only appropriate for nighttime, so it totally depends on what each person is comfortable wearing--but for those of you who have the Lotus, I would definitely wear it in the daytime as it's too gorgeous to wear only at night or for special occasions (unless of course you go out a lot or have a lot of formal events).  So I was actually thinking that the Lotus is easier to wear often since it's all diamonds and not as specific/memorable as the Magic, which I was thinking could only be worn once or twice a week at most since it's more of a fashion piece.

That being said, I think that I'm leaning towards the Magic necklace, even more so after all of the votes for Magic (by the way, Sbelle, I love the one in WG, mother of pearl and chalcedony--it's beautiful!).  I am a bit odd in that I have acquired jewelry in sort of a backwards way from most people.  I have several fancy diamond pieces but very few casual pieces.  Until last year, I didn't own one piece of jewelry that wasn't set entirely in diamonds.  For example, the earrings that I wear most are diamond clusters on a wire that are 8 carats tw, and I also have 20 carat tw diamond chandelier earrings (and I used to wear them all the time during the daytime!), diamond hoops with large diamonds, and a pair of earrings that all of you would recognize as they are virtually indistinguishable from the large chandelier-like Van Cleef diamond snowflake earrings that were shown in some of the Gossip Girl photos posted earlier--I had always admired the large VCA snowflakes and came close to buying them about 5 years ago, but they were a little too big in diameter for me, so my jeweler made custom earrings that are very similar but about 25% smaller and changed the angle of them just slightly so that they are a bit narrower and look better with my face shape.  And all of my watches were WG with diamonds too. I have blond hair and very fair skin, so diamonds don't look as flashy on me (since they blend in with my hair and skin color) as they do on others who are lucky enough to have darker hair and darker skin tone.  Still, as I get older, I am drawn more and more towards simple, less flashy designs in both jewelry and clothing. Last year, I bought a simple yellow gold Frank Mueller watch, plain gold hoops and some basic gold bangles to both experiment with yellow gold (which I hadn't worn for over 10 years) and to have some pieces that were more casual in nature--and I love them!  

Therefore, I think the Magic necklace would continue that trend of more casual/less fussy jewelry and would also add more yellow gold to my wardrobe as well as a pop to all of my black/grey clothing.  While I still love my diamonds, I really like mixing up my look with very nice but casual designs.  Sorry for the long post, but the last year or so has really been an evolution of sorts for me (from fancy to casual), and I wish that I had done it years ago.  This is why I recently became drawn to the Alhambra collection--it's beautiful and high quality but never seen as pretentious.  My only concern with the Magic necklace was that it could be viewed as more trendy and could look more dated over time than the Vintage collection (which is always timeless for sure).  However, I do think it's classic and different in a way that will always be current, and the quality of the workmanship makes it a forever-in-style piece.  I can also add more VCA and other necklaces over time for variety.  I am almost positive that I will go for the Magic as my first VCA, but I always make myself wait at least a month before making an expensive purchase even after I think that I have decided on it, to minimize the chance of making a mistake.  Clock can start running now! 

Speaking of other pieces, has anyone ever combined a 32" Vintage Alhambra necklace with a Vintage Alhambra bracelet or shorter necklace in any way other than clasping them together?  I was thinking that a high-end jeweler could easily remove the extra clasps and merge the other links together permanently to create a long necklace that looks like it was made that way originally.  The 32" is too short for me and combining that necklace with a bracelet or 10 motif would be a great length, but I think that seeing the clasps where they hook together might bother me (though probably really wouldn't be noticeable to anyone else).  I'm surprised that VCA won't allow customers to custom-order any length/number of motifs to suit their personal preference.


----------



## Florasun

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 1575403
> 
> here's my vca rg sweet layered with YG and a RG bangle. I'm sorry I cannot post a picture with white gold because my sweet bracelet is being sized by vca and I should probably have it back by next year  jk 6-8 weeks


This is lovely! thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## peppers90

Just out of curiosity, those who own the Socrate ring~ do you wear it on your middle finger or ring finger?


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> This is lovely! thanks for sharing your pic.


 no problem! I think a few members have the RG sweet bracelet and hopefully they can pair it with WG for comparison. I love the look of white gold and rose gold together


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> the more i see the sweet RG clover, the harder it becomes to resist. Does anyone know if vca plans to release a yg or wg version of the all gold sweet? I need a clover to round out my sweet collection... what I really want is yg sweet or a wg pavé. (sigh) a girl can dream.
> 
> I'll be on oahu in march, and i'm not sure if i want the vca corner in Neimans to have or not have the rg sweet in stock.


 omg I posted in another thread months ago that I wish VCA would produce a white gold sweet clover bracelet in pave! it would be TDF!!!

I also wished that VCA would come out with a solid gold clover bracelet and that came true, so let's keep wishing for it. perhaps a VCA designer is part of the forum


----------



## beachy10

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts on the Magic necklace vs. the Lotus ring. It's interesting to hear all of your viewpoints, and I love how sweet, helpful and supportive everyone is on this board!
> 
> For what it's worth, I have never viewed the Lotus ring as flashy--while it's big in diameter, I think that the small pave diamonds make it very wearable for daytime. But I have always worn pieces for daytime that most people would say are only appropriate for nighttime, so it totally depends on what each person is comfortable wearing--but for those of you who have the Lotus, I would definitely wear it in the daytime as it's too gorgeous to wear only at night or for special occasions (unless of course you go out a lot or have a lot of formal events). So I was actually thinking that the Lotus is easier to wear often since it's all diamonds and not as specific/memorable as the Magic, which I was thinking could only be worn once or twice a week at most since it's more of a fashion piece.
> 
> That being said, I think that I'm leaning towards the Magic necklace, even more so after all of the votes for Magic (by the way, Sbelle, I love the one in WG, mother of pearl and chalcedony--it's beautiful!). I am a bit odd in that I have acquired jewelry in sort of a backwards way from most people. I have several fancy diamond pieces but very few casual pieces. Until last year, I didn't own one piece of jewelry that wasn't set entirely in diamonds. For example, the earrings that I wear most are diamond clusters on a wire that are 8 carats tw, and I also have 20 carat tw diamond chandelier earrings (and I used to wear them all the time during the daytime!), diamond hoops with large diamonds, and a pair of earrings that all of you would recognize as they are virtually indistinguishable from the large chandelier-like Van Cleef diamond snowflake earrings that were shown in some of the Gossip Girl photos posted earlier--I had always admired the large VCA snowflakes and came close to buying them about 5 years ago, but they were a little too big in diameter for me, so my jeweler made custom earrings that are very similar but about 25% smaller and changed the angle of them just slightly so that they are a bit narrower and look better with my face shape. And all of my watches were WG with diamonds too. I have blond hair and very fair skin, so diamonds don't look as flashy on me (since they blend in with my hair and skin color) as they do on others who are lucky enough to have darker hair and darker skin tone. Still, as I get older, I am drawn more and more towards simple, less flashy designs in both jewelry and clothing. Last year, I bought a simple yellow gold Frank Mueller watch, plain gold hoops and some basic gold bangles to both experiment with yellow gold (which I hadn't worn for over 10 years) and to have some pieces that were more casual in nature--and I love them!
> 
> Therefore, I think the Magic necklace would continue that trend of more casual/less fussy jewelry and would also add more yellow gold to my wardrobe as well as a pop to all of my black/grey clothing. While I still love my diamonds, I really like mixing up my look with very nice but casual designs. Sorry for the long post, but the last year or so has really been an evolution of sorts for me (from fancy to casual), and I wish that I had done it years ago. This is why I recently became drawn to the Alhambra collection--it's beautiful and high quality but never seen as pretentious. My only concern with the Magic necklace was that it could be viewed as more trendy and could look more dated over time than the Vintage collection (which is always timeless for sure). However, I do think it's classic and different in a way that will always be current, and the quality of the workmanship makes it a forever-in-style piece. I can also add more VCA and other necklaces over time for variety. I am almost positive that I will go for the Magic as my first VCA, but I always make myself wait at least a month before making an expensive purchase even after I think that I have decided on it, to minimize the chance of making a mistake. Clock can start running now!
> 
> Speaking of other pieces, has anyone ever combined a 32" Vintage Alhambra necklace with a Vintage Alhambra bracelet or shorter necklace in any way other than clasping them together? I was thinking that a high-end jeweler could easily remove the extra clasps and merge the other links together permanently to create a long necklace that looks like it was made that way originally. The 32" is too short for me and combining that necklace with a bracelet or 10 motif would be a great length, but I think that seeing the clasps where they hook together might bother me (though probably really wouldn't be noticeable to anyone else). I'm surprised that VCA won't allow customers to custom-order any length/number of motifs to suit their personal preference.


 
I would get the magic necklace lengthened to your desired length. They add length between the motifs. I believe you get 2 inches free then would have to pay after that. I agree that 32" is a bit short. I prefer at least 36".


----------



## lubird217

Candice0985 said:


> omg I posted in another thread months ago that I wish VCA would produce a white gold sweet clover bracelet in pave! it would be TDF!!!
> 
> I also wished that VCA would come out with a solid gold clover bracelet and that came true, so let's keep wishing for it. perhaps a VCA designer is part of the forum


 
You mean like the pave cuff w/o diamonds?? How beautiful would that be! You *are* a designer!

Can you imagine if they made white gold & pave in the sweet collection meant for us "children"


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> You mean like the pave cuff w/o diamonds?? How beautiful would that be! You *are* a designer!
> 
> Can you imagine if they made white gold & pave in the sweet collection meant for us "children"


haha I wish I was!
omg the day I find out there's a sweet bracelet in WG with pave i'll be doing a little happy dance and placing myself on the waitlist asap!

if it only comes in the kids size i'll starve myself to fit into that bracelet....or realistically just have an inch added to it


----------



## sbelle

Ok.....all this talk of the 16 motif Magic Necklace has made me think of adding another!  Does anyone have the carnelian/tiger's eye? 








I am bewitched by it at the moment.  

It goes without saying that I am not, however, bewitched by the price. 

When I got my white and grey mop and chaldedony 16 motif Magic it cost $16,000.  It is now $22,000-ish  The carnelian/tiger's eye is $24,000-ish.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Wow, that is expensive. But beautiful!  I could only dream of ever owning something like that. 

So far I am content with my one and only vintage Alhambra mop YG 1motif pendant necklace....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking forward to seeing your reveal when you decide Fashiongirl, I loved reading your post and your thought process regarding your options and jewellery history, I was told that VCA can do any configuration of the motifs you choose, they can take away the clasps, add motifs, add length etc the only downside to this is the wait time to get it done.

sbelle, that necklace is beyond beautiful but goodness gracious the price is eye watering esp when compared to a few years back. I remember looking at Graycats magic and I am sure the price was much more friendly.


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Actually, Sbelle, the 16 motif White Gold white and grey MOP/Chalcedony Magic necklace is now over $24K (I think $24,600 but not positive about anything other than it is 24K something).  The white gold combination is more expensive than the Yellow Gold combination of white/grey MOP and onyx, which is $22,100. Perhaps you can think about how much you "saved" by buying the MOP/chalcedony one a while back and use that to help justify the tigers eye/carnelian purchase!  I really love the tigers eye/carnelian Magic necklace--the color combination is interesting. It would look great with black, brown, tan, white, etc. so I think it's pretty versatile.

Thanks for the info Sammyjoe.  My salesperson told me that there was no way to combine a vintage 20 motif with a bracelet or a 10 motif other than clasping them together.  I specifically said to him that I could not believe that VCA would not be willing to accept special orders for any number of motifs so that people like me who like longer lengths could buy the vintage collection too without seeing the extra clasp.  He told me that VCA won't do this because they like to maintain a certain specified look without variation so they don't allow customization of the length in their vintage pieces!


----------



## Sammyjoe

This is very odd Fashiongirl, the SA in Bond Street said it would not be a problem. This was in 2009 though. Hopefully others that have asked maybe able to give you more advice.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Wow, that is expensive. But beautiful!  I could only dream of ever owning something like that.
> 
> So far I am content with my one and only vintage Alhambra mop YG 1motif pendant necklace....



I have the same pendant and I love it! It is my only VCA piece, although I hope to add a bracelet soon. I would have to save up for years in order to be able to afford a 16-motif necklace!


----------



## SophiaLee

Does anyone on here watch Days Of Our Lives? I was watching today and noticed the character Sami was wearing a yg mop Alhambra necklace. Lol!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The clasps really blend in very well and these pieces are made to be connected easily...the spacing is absolutely perfect.
That said, VCA will connect them for you should you decide this is what you really want.



Fashiongirl312 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts on the Magic necklace vs. the Lotus ring. It's interesting to hear all of your viewpoints, and I love how sweet, helpful and supportive everyone is on this board!
> 
> For what it's worth, I have never viewed the Lotus ring as flashy--while it's big in diameter, I think that the small pave diamonds make it very wearable for daytime. But I have always worn pieces for daytime that most people would say are only appropriate for nighttime, so it totally depends on what each person is comfortable wearing--but for those of you who have the Lotus, I would definitely wear it in the daytime as it's too gorgeous to wear only at night or for special occasions (unless of course you go out a lot or have a lot of formal events). So I was actually thinking that the Lotus is easier to wear often since it's all diamonds and not as specific/memorable as the Magic, which I was thinking could only be worn once or twice a week at most since it's more of a fashion piece.
> 
> That being said, I think that I'm leaning towards the Magic necklace, even more so after all of the votes for Magic (by the way, Sbelle, I love the one in WG, mother of pearl and chalcedony--it's beautiful!). I am a bit odd in that I have acquired jewelry in sort of a backwards way from most people. I have several fancy diamond pieces but very few casual pieces. Until last year, I didn't own one piece of jewelry that wasn't set entirely in diamonds. For example, the earrings that I wear most are diamond clusters on a wire that are 8 carats tw, and I also have 20 carat tw diamond chandelier earrings (and I used to wear them all the time during the daytime!), diamond hoops with large diamonds, and a pair of earrings that all of you would recognize as they are virtually indistinguishable from the large chandelier-like Van Cleef diamond snowflake earrings that were shown in some of the Gossip Girl photos posted earlier--I had always admired the large VCA snowflakes and came close to buying them about 5 years ago, but they were a little too big in diameter for me, so my jeweler made custom earrings that are very similar but about 25% smaller and changed the angle of them just slightly so that they are a bit narrower and look better with my face shape. And all of my watches were WG with diamonds too. I have blond hair and very fair skin, so diamonds don't look as flashy on me (since they blend in with my hair and skin color) as they do on others who are lucky enough to have darker hair and darker skin tone. Still, as I get older, I am drawn more and more towards simple, less flashy designs in both jewelry and clothing. Last year, I bought a simple yellow gold Frank Mueller watch, plain gold hoops and some basic gold bangles to both experiment with yellow gold (which I hadn't worn for over 10 years) and to have some pieces that were more casual in nature--and I love them!
> 
> Therefore, I think the Magic necklace would continue that trend of more casual/less fussy jewelry and would also add more yellow gold to my wardrobe as well as a pop to all of my black/grey clothing. While I still love my diamonds, I really like mixing up my look with very nice but casual designs. Sorry for the long post, but the last year or so has really been an evolution of sorts for me (from fancy to casual), and I wish that I had done it years ago. This is why I recently became drawn to the Alhambra collection--it's beautiful and high quality but never seen as pretentious. My only concern with the Magic necklace was that it could be viewed as more trendy and could look more dated over time than the Vintage collection (which is always timeless for sure). However, I do think it's classic and different in a way that will always be current, and the quality of the workmanship makes it a forever-in-style piece. I can also add more VCA and other necklaces over time for variety. I am almost positive that I will go for the Magic as my first VCA, but I always make myself wait at least a month before making an expensive purchase even after I think that I have decided on it, to minimize the chance of making a mistake. Clock can start running now!
> 
> Speaking of other pieces, has anyone ever combined a 32" Vintage Alhambra necklace with a Vintage Alhambra bracelet or shorter necklace in any way other than clasping them together? I was thinking that a high-end jeweler could easily remove the extra clasps and merge the other links together permanently to create a long necklace that looks like it was made that way originally. The 32" is too short for me and combining that necklace with a bracelet or 10 motif would be a great length, but I think that seeing the clasps where they hook together might bother me (though probably really wouldn't be noticeable to anyone else). I'm surprised that VCA won't allow customers to custom-order any length/number of motifs to suit their personal preference.


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> Ok.....all this talk of the 16 motif Magic Necklace has made me think of adding another!  Does anyone have the carnelian/tiger's eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bewitched by it at the moment.
> 
> It goes without saying that I am not, however, bewitched by the price.
> 
> When I got my white and grey mop and chaldedony 16 motif Magic it cost $16,000.  It is now $22,000-ish  The carnelian/tiger's eye is $24,000-ish.


wow, stunning! it doesn't go with most of my wardrobe but that is such a great combination!


----------



## *jennifer*

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Actually, Sbelle, the 16 motif White Gold white and grey MOP/Chalcedony Magic necklace is now over $24K (I think $24,600 but not positive about anything other than it is 24K something).  The white gold combination is more expensive than the Yellow Gold combination of white/grey MOP and onyx, which is $22,100. Perhaps you can think about how much you "saved" by buying the MOP/chalcedony one a while back and use that to help justify the tigers eye/carnelian purchase!  I really love the tigers eye/carnelian Magic necklace--the color combination is interesting. It would look great with black, brown, tan, white, etc. so I think it's pretty versatile.
> 
> Thanks for the info Sammyjoe.  My salesperson told me that there was no way to combine a vintage 20 motif with a bracelet or a 10 motif other than clasping them together.  I specifically said to him that I could not believe that VCA would not be willing to accept special orders for any number of motifs so that people like me who like longer lengths could buy the vintage collection too without seeing the extra clasp.  He told me that VCA won't do this because they like to maintain a certain specified look without variation so they don't allow customization of the length in their vintage pieces!



yes, the 16-motif magic necklace is $24,500 for the white MOP/grey MOP/chalcedony combo, and $22,100 for the white MOP/grey MOP/onyx.

i *believe* there is no price difference in whether it is set in white gold or yellow gold. the difference lies in the stone combination (chalcedony being more expensive than onyx).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Ok.....all this talk of the 16 motif Magic Necklace has made me think of adding another!  Does anyone have the carnelian/tiger's eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bewitched by it at the moment.
> 
> It goes without saying that I am not, however, bewitched by the price.
> 
> When I got my white and grey mop and chaldedony 16 motif Magic it cost $16,000.  It is now $22,000-ish  The carnelian/tiger's eye is $24,000-ish.


I love that piece, too.  Absolutely gorgeous. Also the mop,  grey and onyx...if VCA ever produces a grey mop vintage Alhambra 20 motif I will be in serious trouble...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> wow, stunning! it doesn't go with most of my wardrobe but that is such a great combination!



So get 20's in the TE and the carnelian so you can have that color combination..with the flexibility of different looks.  Hmmmm can we of a certain tpf member who was crazy enough to do exactly that???


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love that piece, too.  Absolutely gorgeous. Also the mop,  grey and onyx...if VCA ever produces a grey mop vintage Alhambra 20 motif I will be in serious trouble...



i would LOVE a grey MOP necklace in WG. it would be PERFECT to layer with my chalcedony....



texasgirliegirl said:


> So get 20's in the TE and the carnelian so you can have that color combination..with the flexibility of different looks.  Hmmmm can we of a certain tpf member who was crazy enough to do exactly that???


i'm not sure... can you remind me who that might be?


----------



## calisnoopy

I think someone asked about seeing the Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx and MOP bracelets worn together once...if not, sorry and hope I didn't post this twice...


http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> i would LOVE a grey MOP necklace in WG. it would be PERFECT to layer with my chalcedony....
> 
> 
> i'm not sure... can you remind me who that might be?


 
Well, it's somebody who needs a serious vca 12 step program!
BTW- received the large frivole earrings today....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> I think someone asked about seeing the Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx and MOP bracelets worn together once...if not, sorry and hope I didn't post this twice...
> 
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi


Still waiting for your fab reveal....!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Are those two bracelets (one mop and one onyx) or two bracelets with both onyx and mop??  It looks like a combination within the same bracelet....





calisnoopy said:


> I think someone asked about seeing the Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx and MOP bracelets worn together once...if not, sorry and hope I didn't post this twice...
> 
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi
> 
> itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

^^those are two separate bracelets but when i wear them i usually put them together and just wrap around as if its one bracelet LOL


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, it's somebody who needs a serious vca 12 step program!
> BTW- received the large frivole earrings today....



your resolution for 2012 is to figure out how to post photos! i would love to see your collection!! we promise not to share with your hubby!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl!  OMG!  Congrats on the large frivole!  Do you love?  My next diamond piece is going to be the small frivole to wear at my daughter's wedding!  Can't wait to hear about the large frivole.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, he is so "on" to me and it's fine...really!!
So what do I need to do..subscribe to photobucket..email my photos to them and then upload somehow?




*jennifer* said:


> your resolution for 2012 is to figure out how to post photos! i would love to see your collection!! we promise not to share with your hubby!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> I think someone asked about seeing the Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx and MOP bracelets worn together once...if not, sorry and hope I didn't post this twice...
> 
> http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi



These look fabulous together on you.  I really need to get another bracelet to layer with my turquoise.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Well, it's somebody who needs a serious vca 12 step program!
> BTW- received the large frivole earrings today....



I'd also love to see your collection.  Hurry up!


----------



## birkingirl

sbelle said:


> Ok.....all this talk of the 16 motif Magic Necklace has made me think of adding another!  Does anyone have the carnelian/tiger's eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bewitched by it at the moment.
> 
> It goes without saying that I am not, however, bewitched by the price.
> 
> When I got my white and grey mop and chaldedony 16 motif Magic it cost $16,000.  It is now $22,000-ish  The carnelian/tiger's eye is $24,000-ish.



sbelle - I have this necklace and absolutely love it. It gets a lot of compliments. Luckily I was able to get a few price increases ago. I was hesitant about the gold and carnelian colors since I'm more of a neutral girl but I've been wearing it more than my MOP. I think you will love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous, Calisnoopy!!



calisnoopy said:


> ^^those are two separate bracelets but when i wear them i usually put them together and just wrap around as if its one bracelet LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you ever considered layering your turquoise with TE or with carnelian?
Both are unexpected and gorqeous....




MustLuvDogs said:


> These look fabulous together on you. I really need to get another bracelet to layer with my turquoise.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered layering your turquoise with TE or with carnelian?
> Both are unexpected and gorqeous....



I totally agree.  I especially love the carnelian.  I think it would look fabulous layered with the turquoise.  Thanks for the suggestion.  I was considering the all rose gold 5 motif, but I'm going to try the carnelian now as well.


----------



## Ascella

Does anyone have a modelling picture of the Lucky Alhambra heart pendant (preferably in cornelian)? I would like to see the size of it, thanks in advance.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> So get 20's in the TE and the carnelian so you can have that color combination..with the flexibility of different looks.  Hmmmm can we of a certain tpf member who was crazy enough to do exactly that???




Hmmm......now that's an idea for me since I've already got the TE...........


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, it's somebody who needs a serious vca 12 step program!
> *BTW- received the large frivole earrings today.*...



It's funny, but I was thinking about getting them too!  I already have the wg, the wg pave and now I"m thinking yg......

I think the frivole are such great earrings because of the way they sit up off the ear lobe.

*texasgirliegirl* -- any modeling pics?


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, it's somebody who needs a serious vca 12 step program!
> BTW- received the large frivole earrings today....


LOL! hope you post modeling pics of the frivole!


----------



## sbelle

Fashiongirl312 said:


> Thanks for the info Sammyjoe.  *My salesperson told me that there was no way to combine a vintage 20 motif with a bracelet or a 10 motif other than clasping them together.  *I specifically said to him that I could not believe that VCA would not be willing to accept special orders for any number of motifs so that people like me who like longer lengths could buy the vintage collection too without seeing the extra clasp.  He told me that VCA won't do this because they like to maintain a certain specified look without variation so they don't allow customization of the length in their vintage pieces!



I think there is still a variation in what SA's tell you can and can't be done.  Last summer -- I think June -- I sent two vintage alhambra yellow gold 10 motif necklaces to the workshop and asked for the necklaces to be combined into a 20 motif (long story, but I had three 10 motifs and wanted to have one 20 motif and one 10 motif).

I was told that the request had to be submitted to Paris for approval.   The workshop said it could go either way.  At the end of September, Paris agreed to combine the two 10 motifs under the condition that the resulting piece would have two serial numbers.  So this approval was just 5 months ago.

I also have an vintage alhambra yg white mop 11 motif necklace -- a 10 motif with an extra motif added.  It is the same length as a 10 motif with 2 inches added.  The extra motif was added a few years ago, so maybe VCA has become more stringent on adding additional motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It's funny, but I was thinking about getting them too!  I already have the wg, the wg pave and now I"m thinking yg......
> 
> I think the frivole are such great earrings because of the way they sit up off the ear lobe.
> 
> *texasgirliegirl* -- any modeling pics?



You have a beautiful collection of flowers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> LOL! hope you post modeling pics of the frivole!



Will somebody please tell me how?


----------



## sbelle

Sammyjoe said:


> sbelle, that necklace is beyond beautiful but* goodness gracious the price is eye watering esp when compared to a few years back*. I remember looking at Graycats magic and I am sure the price was much more friendly.





Fashiongirl312 said:


> *Actually, Sbelle, the 16 motif White Gold white and grey MOP/Chalcedony Magic necklace is now over $24K* (I think $24,600 but not positive about anything other than it is 24K something).  The white gold combination is more expensive than the Yellow Gold combination of white/grey MOP and onyx, which is $22,100. Perhaps you can think about how much you "saved" by buying the MOP/chalcedony one a while back and use that to help justify the tigers eye/carnelian purchase!  I really love the tigers eye/carnelian Magic necklace--the color combination is interesting. It would look great with black, brown, tan, white, etc. so I think it's pretty versatile.





*jennifer* said:


> *yes, the 16-motif magic necklace is $24,500 for the white MOP/grey MOP/chalcedony combo, and $22,100 for the white MOP/grey MOP/onyx.
> *
> i *believe* there is no price difference in whether it is set in white gold or yellow gold. the difference lies in the stone combination (chalcedony being more expensive than onyx).





WOW!  I can't believe I paid $16,000-ish at the beginning of last year and it is $24,000-ish now! 

Besides the fact that I'd have to come up with $24,000 for the tigers eye/ carnelian, the main thing standing in my way is knowing that the carnelian/tigers eye was around that same $16,000-ish price last year.  That is so hard to stomach.






birkingirl said:


> *sbelle - I have this necklace and absolutely love it. It gets a lot of compliments*. Luckily I was able to get a few price increases ago.* I was hesitant about the gold and carnelian colors since I'm more of a neutral girl but I've **been wearing it more than my MOP. I think you will love it!*



Of course when I read this I want it again.


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> I think someone asked about seeing the Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx and MOP bracelets worn together once...if not, sorry and hope I didn't post this twice...



Wow!  I love this look!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle,  did you ever get the 2 /10 motif back from VCA combined into a 20 that was
approved 5 months ago?  Just wondering how long it actually takes!  Wow!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> sbelle,  did you ever get the 2 /10 motif back from VCA combined into a 20 that was
> approved 5 months ago?  Just wondering how long it actually takes!  Wow!



I did! 

I submitted the request in June 2011 and it was approved in September and completed a few weeks later.  Part of the reason it took so long in my case is that the Paris office closes down for 6 weeks or so during August and part of September.  

They had not even looked at the request before they went on vacation in August!  When they came back from vacation they contacted me and asked if I would be ok with the resulting piece having 2 serial numbers.  I said yes and heard a couple weeks later that it was approved.  Once it was approved it only took about a week to complete.


----------



## Sammyjoe

texasgirliegirl said:


> Will somebody please tell me how?


 
It is hard for me to describe, but I will try until someone gives you the correct method.

You can upload pics 2 ways.

1. You take your pictures, then upload them to a file your computer creates and then upload them to your post.

or

2. You can upload pictures to Photobucket, Flikr etc and then from there upload them to your post.

When you click reply to a thread, below is the option to *manage attachments *from there you can upload your pictures.HTH.

Sbelle, congrats on the YG vintage!! Now you have the 20 and the 10!! With the TE and Carn, you could put the feelers out for one preloved, it will be cheaper than list or there is always the giftcard promo you lucky USAers have access too!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I did!
> 
> I submitted the request in June 2011 and it was approved in September and completed a few weeks later. Part of the reason it took so long in my case is that the Paris office closes down for 6 weeks or so during August and part of September.
> 
> They had not even looked at the request before they went on vacation in August! When they came back from vacation they contacted me and asked if I would be ok with the resulting piece having 2 serial numbers. I said yes and heard a couple weeks later that it was approved. Once it was approved it only took about a week to complete.


 
That's great. I want to combine mine as well. I get annoyed with the clasps and the O rings showing.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Will somebody please tell me how?


 
I click on the paperclip and find my picture saved on my computer and hit upload.


----------



## sbelle

^I've never tried the paper clip thing.  Let's see if it works for me.

It did, but I guess the image has to be under a certain size to work because my first image did not.


----------



## beansbeans

Looks like the WG mop pendant necklace is back in stock at AFF, if anyone is interested!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1


----------



## darkangel07760

beansbeans said:


> Looks like the WG mop pendant necklace is back in stock at AFF, if anyone is interested!
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1


 

Oooo!  So pretty!


----------



## sbelle

beansbeans said:


> Looks like the WG mop pendant necklace is back in stock at AFF, if anyone is interested!
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...f_arpels/mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace__1



Good catch!!  I don't notice very often when something pops back up when it is on the second page. 

I love the wg white mop!


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Will somebody please tell me how?



to begin, do you have the photos on a computer? if not, that is the first step.
from there, you can either load your photos onto a site like photobucket, or directly as part of your posts in this thread as the other members have stated. anytime you reply a post, there is an option of "manage attachments" in the "additional options" section. from there, you can pick the photos you want to have onto your post.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> to begin, do you have the photos on a computer? if not, that is the first step.
> from there, you can either load your photos onto a site like photobucket, or directly as part of your posts in this thread as the other members have stated. anytime you reply a post, there is an option of "manage attachments" in the "additional options" section. from there, you can pick the photos you want to have onto your post.



Thanks!!  I am going to try to post sometime by the weekend...


----------



## Fashiongirl312

I'm still getting the Magic 16 motif, but I went into VCA to try on the Lotus ring again since the salesperson notified that they got one into the store in my size and I wanted to confirm it worked so that I could snatch it up quickly once the next price increase is announced (which I assume will be before summer, but hope not).  When I was there, I tried on the Large Cosmos ring, and now I really like it too.  The Lotus is a more interesting design and is a BTF ring, which I like, but the quality of the pave setting on the Large Cosmos is really great and I think it projects a bit more sparkle as a result. I think it's the shape of the petals that allow the diamonds to be set closer together on the Cosmos than the Lotus. The large Cosmos ring is definitely a statement piece but I think it would also look cool to wear casually so long as worn with understated earrings and watch.  Does anyone own the large Cosmos ring? I couldn't find any action shots of it on any of the VCA threads.


----------



## sbelle

I have VCA on my mind today!

I have never really wanted a vintage alhambra turquoise necklace before, but oh my goodness this picture from the VCA catalog could make me want one.


----------



## tbbbjb

Fashiongirl312 said:
			
		

> I'm still getting the Magic 16 motif, but I went into VCA to try on the Lotus ring again since the salesperson notified that they got one into the store in my size and I wanted to confirm it worked so that I could snatch it up quickly once the next price increase is announced (which I assume will be before summer, but hope not).  When I was there, I tried on the Large Cosmos ring, and now I really like it too.  The Lotus is a more interesting design and is a BTF ring, which I like, but the quality of the pave setting on the Large Cosmos is really great and I think it projects a bit more sparkle as a result. I think it's the shape of the petals that allow the diamonds to be set closer together on the Cosmos than the Lotus. The large Cosmos ring is definitely a statement piece but I think it would also look cool to wear casually so long as worn with understated earrings and watch.  Does anyone own the large Cosmos ring? I couldn't find any action shots of it on any of the VCA threads.



VCA has got you hooked, line, and sinker, welcome new addict 

Hope you enjoy the wild ride


----------



## *jennifer*

Fashiongirl312 said:


> I'm still getting the Magic 16 motif, but I went into VCA to try on the Lotus ring again since the salesperson notified that they got one into the store in my size and I wanted to confirm it worked so that I could snatch it up quickly once the next price increase is announced (which I assume will be before summer, but hope not).  When I was there, I tried on the Large Cosmos ring, and now I really like it too.  The Lotus is a more interesting design and is a BTF ring, which I like, but the quality of the pave setting on the Large Cosmos is really great and I think it projects a bit more sparkle as a result. I think it's the shape of the petals that allow the diamonds to be set closer together on the Cosmos than the Lotus. The large Cosmos ring is definitely a statement piece but I think it would also look cool to wear casually so long as worn with understated earrings and watch.  Does anyone own the large Cosmos ring? I couldn't find any action shots of it on any of the VCA threads.


oh, love the cosmos! i finally tried this on over the weekend. gorgeous!!! 



sbelle said:


> I have VCA on my mind today!
> 
> I have never really wanted a vintage alhambra turquoise necklace before, but oh my goodness this picture from the VCA catalog could make me want one.



i dream of combining my chalcedony 10-motif with turquoise and white MOP 10 motifs!!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I have VCA on my mind today!
> 
> I have never really wanted a vintage alhambra turquoise necklace before, but oh my goodness this picture from the VCA catalog could make me want one.


  why did you post this? I just love the turq with the MOP!!!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> why did you post this? I just love the turq with the MOP!!!



It's killing me too!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> It's killing me too!


 

How much is it now? 35k? LOL.

I do not have any VCA necklaces!! I need the 20 motif in  MOP, ONYX and now turq. Ain't gonna happen anytime soon that is for sure. (


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> How much is it now? 35k? LOL.
> 
> I do not have any VCA necklaces!! I need the 20 motif in  MOP, ONYX and now turq. Ain't gonna happen anytime soon that is for sure. (



It's a bargain at something like $20,400!  

Wish I had bought it this time last year.


----------



## sjunky13

Wow, is it really that much?  I should be happy I have the bracelet.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^I fully endorse Turquoise too haha...posted these before I think but forget where now...hopefully you guys dont mind...

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-800wi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-800wi


----------



## sbelle

Does anyone have a modeling picture of a single motif vintage alhambra pendant necklace?  A friend is interested in the one on AFF, but wanted to know what it looks like.  I don't have one, so can't take a pic for her.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Does anyone have a modeling picture of a single motif vintage alhambra pendant necklace?  A friend is interested in the one on AFF, but wanted to know what it looks like.  I don't have one, so can't take a pic for her.



Found one in this thread!  For anyone else interested in seeing a modeling pic...



Courtesy of *beachy10*


----------



## lubird217

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> ^^I fully endorse Turquoise too haha...posted these before I think but forget where now...hopefully you guys dont mind...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-800wi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-800wi



Do not mind at all! Love seeing your turquoise. I sometimes feel tempted (like now!) but I'm trying to go for onyx first!

Do we have any 20 motif chalcedony modeling shots around the board?


----------



## kimber418

Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique!  YEAH!  It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007!   I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)!  My Frivole pave earrings will have come next.  I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it.  Thank you again TGG!!!!!  

My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love).  I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif.  I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs.  I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....

The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors.  I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~


----------



## sbelle

^Beautiful!!!

Now I want turquoise too!


----------



## kimber418

Here is texasgirliegirl's beautiful 20 motif Vintage alhambra necklace! Sorry for the bad photo of it. The one she sent me was too large of a file  so I had to take of photo of a photo of it to reduce the file size.  It is a gorgeous "tiffany box blue" perfectly matched!


----------



## darkangel07760

I just LOVE how the turquoise pops!  Time to go put on my butterfly!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle~ here is my single motif vintage alhambra pendant necklace in turquoise. it is really hard to take of photo of it during the day because the flash goes off on my photo booth.


----------



## sbelle

^ Thanks!!!


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique! YEAH! It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007! I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)! My Frivole pave earrings will have come next. I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it. Thank you again TGG!!!!!
> 
> My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love). I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif. I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs. I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....
> 
> The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors. I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~


  and I hate you too! LOL. Those are just breath taking together! I need 2 20's! or 3 20's!


----------



## Fashiongirl312

The turquoise is really stunning, even more so when matched with the white MOP.  Congratulations Kimber418! Sounds like you are lucky to have "found" it (very nice of Texasgirliegirl!) given VCA's turquoise shortage.


----------



## Bethc

I love my 20 motif Turquoise...   I highly recommend it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> ^Beautiful!!!
> 
> Now I want turquoise too!



Not until you get the carnelian.....
Xoxo


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh Kim!
Your new turquoise 20 motif is even more breathtaking that I had imagined!!  Combined with your MOP...WOW!!  I hope that you have a great white blouse so that you can replicate that beautiful ad in the VCA catalogue.





QUOTE=kimber418;20873464]Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique!  YEAH!  It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007!   I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)!  My Frivole pave earrings will have come next.  I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it.  Thank you again TGG!!!!!  

My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love).  I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif.  I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs.  I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....

The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors.  I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~[/QUOTE]


----------



## kimber418

Thanks so much TGG!!!  I love it and I am so grateful to you for telling me about it being available!  I definately have a crisp white blouse to wear with my MOP's and Turquoise.  My daughter has already paired it with three of her new Spring outfits~ not sure that is going to happen since she lives in DC 

Hope I can help you find a special VCA someday!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Thanks so much TGG!!!  I love it and I am so grateful to you for telling me about it being available!  I definately have a crisp white blouse to wear with my MOP's and Turquoise.  My daughter has already paired it with three of her new Spring outfits~ not sure that is going to happen since she lives in DC
> 
> Hope I can help you find a special VCA someday!



You had better keep a close watch on your gorgeous turquoise necklace!!  With two daughters...they are going to want to borrow it!!  Probably long term...LOL.
If my Hermes podium order gets declined..again (!!!) I just might "need" the frivole necklace to go with the earrings. 
Did you see it in the new catalogue? All gold, multi station. Love how the flowers are different sizes.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You had better keep a close watch on your gorgeous turquoise necklace!!  With two daughters...they are going to want to borrow it!!  Probably long term...LOL.
> If my Hermes podium order gets declined..again (!!!) I just might "need" the frivole necklace to go with the earrings.
> Did you see it in the new catalogue? *All gold, multi station. Love how the flowers are different sizes....*.


----------



## kimber418

TGG~ I love the Gold Frivole necklace.......I could so see this as part of your collection.  But I do hope you get your Hermes PO this time around. That is frustrating to keep you waiting and wondering.  This necklace is stunning. I think it is one of those necklaces that feels good to have on.  There is something about VCA gold that is warm and soft to the skin~  this looks that way.  Took photo for Van Cleef lovers that have not seen it yet.  I was going through my VCA catalogues tonight looking at earrings, etc.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

kimber418 said:
			
		

> Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique!  YEAH!  It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007!   I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)!  My Frivole pave earrings will have come next.  I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it.  Thank you again TGG!!!!!
> 
> My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love).  I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif.  I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs.  I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....
> 
> The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors.  I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~



Gorgeous.  I love the turquoise too.  I was in my NM VCA boutique yesterday and they were totally out of all the turquoise pieces.  And my SA said they wouldn't be getting anymore either.  So glad I got my bracelet when I did.


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique!  YEAH!  It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007!   I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)!  My Frivole pave earrings will have come next.  I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it.  Thank you again TGG!!!!!
> 
> My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love).  I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif.  I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs.  I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....
> 
> The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors.  I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~


Beautiful !! Congrats


----------



## Suzie

I must wear my turquoise 20 motif more. Do any of you ladies wear your 20 motif as a bracelet?
I really wish VCA would make either the black or red vintage(sorry I am bad with official names) in WG!!!


----------



## kimber418

I wanted to share that London Jewelers out of NY have serveral VCA Vintage alhambra pieces for sale.   I do not know anything about the company but they do have several stores and carry many designer brands.  I was in contact with a jeweler there regarding the 10 motif WG turquoise (love the WG with turquoise).......someone has it on here cannot remember who?  Anyway the 10 motif WG is $10,300.  If anyone is interested PM me and I will give you the jeweler I was working with and his number.   I am pretty sure if you do not live in NYC it will be tax free to ship.  Since VCA will no longer be making the turquoise alhambra it might be a smart purchase if it was something you wanted to add to your collection someday!


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I must wear my turquoise 20 motif more. Do any of you ladies wear your 20 motif as a bracelet?
> I really wish VCA would make either the black or red vintage(sorry I am bad with official names) in WG!!!


I have been trying to persuade VCA to make me the vintage Alhambra in white gold and carnelian  since last July ! Still waiting sadly ! The thought of having black ,white and red to layer makes me


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> I have been trying to persuade VCA to make me the vintage Alhambra in white gold and carnelian since last July ! Still waiting sadly ! The thought of having black ,white and red to layer makes me


 Let me know if you have any luck. They would both be mine if that were the case.


----------



## elleestbelle

GORGEOUS turquoise pieces cali and kimber!!!!  i'm just sitting in front of my computer DROOLING thanks to you ladies!!!



calisnoopy said:


> ^^I fully endorse Turquoise too haha...posted these before I think but forget where now...hopefully you guys dont mind...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-800wi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-800wi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-800wi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-800wi


 


kimber418 said:


> Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique! YEAH! It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007! I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)! My Frivole pave earrings will have come next. I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it. Thank you again TGG!!!!!
> 
> My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love). I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif. I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs. I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....
> 
> The first photo is indoors and the second is out by our pool so you can see the true colors. I think the turquoise changes colors with the light as last night mine appeared much darker blue~


 


kimber418 said:


> Here is texasgirliegirl's beautiful 20 motif Vintage alhambra necklace! Sorry for the bad photo of it. The one she sent me was too large of a file so I had to take of photo of a photo of it to reduce the file size. It is a gorgeous "tiffany box blue" perfectly matched!


 


kimber418 said:


> sbelle~ here is my single motif vintage alhambra pendant necklace in turquoise. it is really hard to take of photo of it during the day because the flash goes off on my photo booth.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> TGG~ I love the Gold Frivole necklace.......I could so see this as part of your collection.  But I do hope you get your Hermes PO this time around. That is frustrating to keep you waiting and wondering.  This necklace is stunning. I think it is one of those necklaces that feels good to have on.  There is something about VCA gold that is warm and soft to the skin~  this looks that way.  Took photo for Van Cleef lovers that have not seen it yet.  I was going through my VCA catalogues tonight looking at earrings, etc.



I almost hope that my PO gets declined....just looking at that frivole necklace makes my heart skip a beat.....notice how there is a large flower in the back? Imagine how beautiful this would look even from behind. So lovely and whimsical yet not too dainty (not that dainty is bad).....

Kim, this also comes in pave.  Hmmmm don't you have a couple of weddings to look forward to.   Should  you get that piece, you will have to adopt me.


----------



## kimber418

Hah! Hah!  I love the pave frivole necklace.   I have had my eye on it for a long time.  OH.......I have to stop!   Can't wait to hear about the PO and what happens.  I am hoping you get your Black Box since you have your heart set on it.   VCA will always be around!

Either way it will be fun to hear which one it is!


----------



## diana

Was a white gold vintage Alhambra ever made??  Or maybe it was a special order?  I love it!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=164330&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2745wt_922


----------



## *jennifer*

diana said:


> Was a white gold vintage Alhambra ever made??  Or maybe it was a special order?  I love it!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=164330&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2745wt_922



this looks fake to me?? the motifs look slightly off. 
eta: maybe it's bad photos or my eyesight...hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## saks4me

diana said:


> Was a white gold vintage Alhambra ever made??  Or maybe it was a special order?  I love it!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=164330&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2745wt_922



Saw this and started daydreaming. Gorgey!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> this looks fake to me?? the motifs look slightly off.
> eta: maybe it's bad photos or my eyesight...hopefully someone else can chime in.



The payment via bank wire would make me nervous.  The clasp is an o clasp...I have read that older necklaces can have them but hmmmm.
To my knowledge VCA is not offering all white gold...just pave.
It will be interesting to see what other's think.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> The payment via bank wire would make me nervous.  The clasp is an o clasp...I have read that older necklaces can have them but hmmmm.
> To my knowledge VCA is not offering all white gold...just pave.
> It will be interesting to see what other's think.


It is a lot of money for something there is doubt on. Bank wire only seems shifty!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kimber, congrats on the 20 motif turq.  It's gorgeous, and still my favorite.  Enjoy!


----------



## G&Smommy

diana said:


> Was a white gold vintage Alhambra ever made?? Or maybe it was a special order? I love it!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=164330&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2745wt_922


 
Pretty sure that is a fake.  VCA only makes all WG in pave and I agree that the motifs look off somehow, like they are uneven.  There is a lot of fake VCA out there so you have to be really careful buying from a second hand market.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> The payment via bank wire would make me nervous.  *The clasp is an o clasp...I have read that older necklaces can have them but hmmmm.*
> To my knowledge VCA is not offering all white gold...just pave.
> It will be interesting to see what other's think.



One of my vintage alhambra necklaces is older and it had an o clasp when I first bought it.  I had VCA replace it.



Suzie said:


> *It is a lot of money for something there is doubt on. *Bank wire only seems shifty!



A lot of money for an item with one picture too.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> A lot of money for an item with one picture too.




*OOPS*!  *Sorry*!   I was on my Ipad when I looked at the listing and it only showed one picture!  It just occurred to me it might be a Flash issue and it was.  

I just wish the pictures were better quality because I'm having a hard time seeing things clearly.  I really couldn't hazard a guess on these pictures.

I did want to say that this item is in Europe. It is possible that a white gold necklace was produced for the European market even if it was never produced for the US market.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> *OOPS*! *Sorry*! I was on my Ipad when I looked at the listing and it only showed one picture! It just occurred to me it might be a Flash issue and it was.
> 
> I just wish the pictures were better quality because I'm having a hard time seeing things clearly. I really couldn't hazard a guess on these pictures.
> 
> I did want to say that this item is in Europe. It is possible that a white gold necklace was produced for the European market even if it was never produced for the US market.


 That is one thing that drives me crazy about my ipad!!


----------



## diana

I thought it was fake at first too because I have never heard of the vintage alhambra ever being made in WG.  But it seems like the seller also sells authentic Hermes stuff, so that's I posted to see if anyone has ever heard of this being made.  I would be leery of wire transfer payment also.  I am very curious about this necklace so I have sent the seller some questions.  Hopefully he/she will respond!  I will post what the seller says.


----------



## lubird217

I was thinking the same thing. The user has so many positive reviews but that necklace does not look authentic! Too much money to be in doubt and then to be in an international dispute once the money's already been transferred!


----------



## lubird217

kimber- I love the Turq w/ MOP!! What a beautiful combination!! I especially love the picture outside


----------



## *jennifer*

the motifs really do look off to me.
i borrowed a photo of the solid YG bracelet from *Bethc* in the VCA Action shots thread to compare (along with her gorgeous TE!!). The motifs in the auction look flattened. The center metal design of the motifs in the auction is too big. thoughts?

eta: i think i would also ask the seller to send better photos of the clasp and any accompanying identification (ie the certificate).


----------



## Bethc

Looking at the pics, I'm not sure?  I've asked my SA about a WG necklace before and she's always said No.
I will tell you that I had a bad experience with this seller on an H shawl a few years ago.  It wasn't about authenticity, but I personally wouldn't buy from them again.


----------



## park56

Bethc said:


> Looking at the pics, I'm not sure?  I've asked my SA about a WG necklace before and she's always said No.
> I will tell you that I had a bad experience with this seller on an H shawl a few years ago.  It wasn't about authenticity, but I personally wouldn't buy from them again.




VCA did make a solid WG vintage Alhambra...

On one of my trips to Paris within the last 10 years, I tried on a solid WG 10-motif vintage alhambra necklace at the Place Vendome VCA store. The SA was explaining to me that they had just stopped making them.  So yes, they did exist.


----------



## diana

Here is the seller's response:
"Offered 15 years ago. I have a purchase invoice in Paris. 
There are the VCA official stamps & numbers + stamps for 18Kts gold on the necklace.
In addition, I have the VCA present moire ivory box inside suede.
You can call the VCA boutique no problem for me at all."

I had asked if it comes with any certificate of authenticity, but since the seller did not mention it, I guess it doesn't.  Since it is so old, that probably explains the differences in motif design.  It probably has changed a bit since then.  So it seems like it is authentic, but the price is very high for a 15 year old necklace.  I wonder how much it cost then...$2000??    Anyways, VCA should definitely consider making the WG version again!  I would love it in a 20 motif necklace.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> You had better keep a close watch on your gorgeous turquoise necklace!!  With two daughters...they are going to want to borrow it!!  Probably long term...LOL.
> If my Hermes podium order gets declined..again (!!!) I just might "need" the frivole necklace to go with the earrings.
> Did you see it in the new catalogue? All gold, multi station. Love how the flowers are different sizes.....


Did you get this? OMG you NEED this!! it's beautiful.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Looking at the pics, I'm not sure?  I've asked my SA about a WG necklace before and she's always said No.
> *I will tell you that I had a bad experience with this seller on an H shawl a few years ago.*  It wasn't about authenticity, but I personally wouldn't buy from them again.



Enough for me!


----------



## Florasun

*jennifer* said:


> the motifs really do look off to me.
> i borrowed a photo of the solid YG bracelet from *Bethc* in the VCA Action shots thread to compare (along with her gorgeous TE!!). The motifs in the auction look flattened. The center metal design of the motifs in the auction is too big. thoughts?
> 
> eta: i think i would also ask the seller to send better photos of the clasp and any accompanying identification (ie the certificate).



Good comparison shot jennifer! I agree the motifs look "off". I'm with the others, and suggest passing on this one. If you really want WG, talk to your SA to see if VCA will do a special order. I'd rather pay a little more (really?? a _little _more? who am I kidding?) but my point is, I'd rather not spend that much money on something with even an iota of doubt about authenticity.


----------



## Bethc

ok, I guess "like new" didn't mean 15 years to me.


----------



## sjunky13

Did anyone notice the onxy bracelet listed on the bay, bad fake or what?


----------



## livey77

Hi Diana,

Thank you for responding.  I am a avid collector of VCA and its just too risky.  The price is high and the seller only wants Bank Wire - SHADY.  I called EBay and they will not protect the buyer if the deal goes awry.  I once purchased an item from Greece on EBay for a vintage jacket.  I didn't know any better and I paid via bank wire.  It turned into a complete nightmare once the package never showed up.  As much as I drool over the photo's, that's as far as it will go.  I will have to pray to the VCA Gods that they decide to make WG, they did make RG.  There's hope.


----------



## fashiongirl8

X


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Did anyone notice the onxy bracelet listed on the bay, bad fake or what?


no I didn't see it, do you have the link so we can mock it?

i've seen some really bads ones though- airlines, crooked motives etc...
speaking of ebay- why are so many of the solid gold alhambra necklaces and bracelets so dirty looking? it looks like theres tarnish or dirt in them! wouldn't they want to clean them up before listing pictures!? If I was wearing my bracelet and it looked like this I would scrub it up!


----------



## *jennifer*

diana said:


> Here is the seller's response:
> "Offered 15 years ago. I have a purchase invoice in Paris.
> There are the VCA official stamps & numbers + stamps for 18Kts gold on the necklace.
> In addition, I have the VCA present moire ivory box inside suede.
> You can call the VCA boutique no problem for me at all."
> 
> I had asked if it comes with any certificate of authenticity, but since the seller did not mention it, I guess it doesn't.  Since it is so old, that probably explains the differences in motif design.  It probably has changed a bit since then.  So it seems like it is authentic, but the price is very high for a 15 year old necklace.  I wonder how much it cost then...$2000??    Anyways, VCA should definitely consider making the WG version again!  I would love it in a 20 motif necklace.



another thing to consider is asking for pictures of the VCA stamp and numbers...



fashiongirl8 said:


> X


this is against TPF rules!


----------



## Longchamp

diana said:


> Here is the seller's response:
> "Offered 15 years ago. I have a purchase invoice in Paris.
> There are the VCA official stamps & numbers + stamps for 18Kts gold on the necklace.
> In addition, I have the VCA present moire ivory box inside suede.
> You can call the VCA boutique no problem for me at all."
> 
> I had asked if it comes with any certificate of authenticity, but since the seller did not mention it, I guess it doesn't. Since it is so old, that probably explains the differences in motif design. It probably has changed a bit since then. So it seems like it is authentic, but the price is very high for a 15 year old necklace. I wonder how much it cost then...$2000??  Anyways, VCA should definitely consider making the WG version again! I would love it in a 20 motif necklace.


 
I was looking at this necklace also.  Did you see her FB from one very angry buyer? 

The buyer left a negative 4x!!


----------



## Bethc

It's so nice today n NYC... I'm in the mood for Turquiose w/my blue spray LV stole... Just thought I'd share a pic.


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous beth!!


----------



## kimber418

Love it Beth!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> no I didn't see it, do you have the link so we can mock it?
> 
> i've seen some really bads ones though- airlines, crooked motives etc...
> speaking of ebay- why are so many of the solid gold alhambra necklaces and bracelets so dirty looking? it looks like theres tarnish or dirt in them! wouldn't they want to clean them up before listing pictures!? If I was wearing my bracelet and it looked like this I would scrub it up!


 
It is in completed listings. so fake. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> It is in completed listings. so fake. LOL


gotcha! I'm too lazy to go into completed listings and search


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> It's so nice today n NYC... I'm in the mood for Turquiose w/my blue spray LV stole... Just thought I'd share a pic.


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> gotcha! I'm too lazy to go into completed listings and search


 

LOL! I keep waiting for a pair of Super Turq's to come up! If I can't get a 20 motif in turq, I want the earrings!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> LOL! I keep waiting for a pair of Super Turq's to come up! If I can't get a 20 motif in turq, I want the earrings!


i'm still waiting for eye candy pics of your amazing turq bracelet hehe...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Did you get this? OMG you NEED this!! it's beautiful.



I seriously want that necklace......


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> It's so nice today n NYC... I'm in the mood for Turquiose w/my blue spray LV stole... Just thought I'd share a pic.











kimber418 said:


> Since we are on "turquoise" below is my NEW addition to my VCA collection.I actually thought I would be purchasing the pave Frivole next but thanks to my friend and fellow "enabler" Texasgirliegirl (hah hah) I was notified of a 20 motif turquoise that was available at our NM VCA boutique!  YEAH!  It has been my dream Vintage Alhambra piece since my first MOP VCA in 2007!   I paired it in the photo with my MOP (2 -tens)!  My Frivole pave earrings will have come next.  I just know how hard it is to find the turquoise so when Texasgirliegirl told me about this one I had to jump on it.  Thank you again TGG!!!!!
> 
> My 20 is a very vibrate blue (which I love).  I actually love the lighter blue turquoise and always thought that is what I would purchase when I got my Vintage Alhambra 10 or 20 motif.  I am totally thrilled with the color and the match of the motifs.  I will post Texasgirliegirl's 20 after (have her permission) to show the gorgeous tiffany box blue of hers.....











calisnoopy said:


> ^^I fully endorse Turquoise too haha...posted these before I think but forget where now...hopefully you guys dont mind...



http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi


I'm blaming y'all for this!  And *texasgirlygirl* because she was talking about the frivole necklace in the VCA catalog, which made me go look at the catalog and then I saw this....






I just purchased a 20 motif turquoise.  Mine is sight unseen, but it was the last one available at NM.  

Does anyone remember that I said I was done with VCA?


----------



## VD za

Helllo everyone,


After research thru this thread,I finally became part of "VCA Van Cleef & Arpels addiction group" after I fall in love with VCA collections since 2010 and end up buying VCA around last year.
How stupid I was, the price was killing me but I'm glad finally I own them 

I'll take picture and show everyone on this thread soon.
Thanks again....because of you guys here...I learned a lot about VCA 




VD za


----------



## VD za

This is my first purchesed from VCA a month ago....I got sweet collection in TQ with WG bracelet....I'm in love with the the color and how beautiful of the detail...I want everyday jewelry so this is totally perfect for me 

Thanks for letting me share,

VD za


----------



## VD za

Just realized there was no pictures....sorry I'm new 


VD za


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, you won't be sorry!  It's one of my most loved pieces of jewelry.  Wearing my VCA turq. pieces just makes me happy.  

Congrats!

VD za, that's adorable!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> I'm blaming y'all for this!  And texasgirlygirl because she was talking about the frivole necklace in the VCA catalog, which made me go look at the catalog and then I saw this....
> 
> I just purchased a 20 motif turquoise.  Mine is sight unseen, but it was the last one available at NM.
> 
> Does anyone remember that I said I was done with VCA?



YEAH!!!! Congratulations!!!  You're going to love it!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why are they even featuring turquoise in their most recent catalogue when it is RESTED?
While I am glad that we have ours, this seems like torture to those who might like to actually purchase it....



sbelle said:


> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> 
> I'm blaming y'all for this!  And *texasgirlygirl* because she was talking about the frivole necklace in the VCA catalog, which made me go look at the catalog and then I saw this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 20 motif turquoise.  Mine is sight unseen, but it was the last one available at NM.
> 
> Does anyone remember that I said I was done with VCA?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow.....first Kim and now you, Sbelle!!
This makes me a super enabler!!!
You won't regret the turquoise.  It is such a cheerful, uplifting piece and you will receive loads of compliments!!


QUOTE=sbelle;20906580]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi


I'm blaming y'all for this!  And *texasgirlygirl* because she was talking about the frivole necklace in the VCA catalog, which made me go look at the catalog and then I saw this....






I just purchased a 20 motif turquoise.  Mine is sight unseen, but it was the last one available at NM.  

Does anyone remember that I said I was done with VCA?  [/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have the multi station frivole necklace??
Photos??
Gold...please don't even show me the pave.....


----------



## kimber418

Sbelle!  YEAH YEAH YEAH!  I am so excited for you!  I am so happy you found a 20 motif turquoise #1 and #2 I am so thrilled that you are the one that purchased it!  They are extrememly hard to find and the VCA boutiques do not even have any 20 motif turquoise.

I think Texasgirliegirl is responsible (in a good way) for this turquoise run.  I remember her saying that she always gets compliments on her turquoise when she wears her 20 motif VCA.  It really is a special piece.  My second VCA was a single turquoise motif necklace and I knew I was hooked!  

Can't wait to see photos of your new 20 motif turqoiuse sbelle!  Is it coming tomorrow?

Congrats to  VD za on your turquoise sweet butterfly!  I wear mine everyday and it is the most fun piece. I hardly ever take it off!  Enjoy!

Texasgirliegirl any word on your Black box Kelly?????????????!!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

sbelle said:
			
		

> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-800wi
> 
> I'm blaming y'all for this!  And texasgirlygirl because she was talking about the frivole necklace in the VCA catalog, which made me go look at the catalog and then I saw this....
> 
> I just purchased a 20 motif turquoise.  Mine is sight unseen, but it was the last one available at NM.
> 
> Does anyone remember that I said I was done with VCA?



Lucky you.  Congrats.  I just love the turquoise.  You can't help but smile when you look at the amazing color.  Enjoy!


----------



## VD za

Thank you Kimber418! 
Just curious,would u normally take it off at night? Or you just wear it 24/7? 
If I wear all the time,am I gonna ruin TQ color?


----------



## VD za

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, you won't be sorry!  It's one of my most loved pieces of jewelry.  Wearing my VCA turq. pieces just makes me happy.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> VD za, that's adorable!  Enjoy!






Thanks Cavalier Girl! 
At the same time I was purchasing first VCA. I actually ordered 2 more...I know I am officially addicted to VCA


----------



## psyche7

Hi,

Does anyone have pricing info on the Perlee solitaire engagement ring? Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I haven't heard a WORD....are the managers back from Paris, yet?
Should be soon............


kimber418 said:


> Sbelle! YEAH YEAH YEAH! I am so excited for you! I am so happy you found a 20 motif turquoise #1 and #2 I am so thrilled that you are the one that purchased it! They are extrememly hard to find and the VCA boutiques do not even have any 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> I think Texasgirliegirl is responsible (in a good way) for this turquoise run. I remember her saying that she always gets compliments on her turquoise when she wears her 20 motif VCA. It really is a special piece. My second VCA was a single turquoise motif necklace and I knew I was hooked!
> 
> Can't wait to see photos of your new 20 motif turqoiuse sbelle! Is it coming tomorrow?
> 
> Congrats to VD za on your turquoise sweet butterfly! I wear mine everyday and it is the most fun piece. I hardly ever take it off! Enjoy!
> 
> Texasgirliegirl any word on your Black box Kelly?????????????!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just looked at the London Jewelers website to check on the specs for the frivole necklace.  They have several turquoise pieces posted...a 10 motif in wg, a 20 motif in yg, a bracelet in wg, a ring and a butterfly pendant.  Just passing this along since I have become the official turquoise enabler...LOL.


----------



## sbelle

MustLuvDogs said:


> Lucky you.  Congrats.  I just love the turquoise.  You can't help but smile when you look at the amazing color.  Enjoy!





kimber418 said:


> Sbelle!  YEAH YEAH YEAH!  I am so excited for you!  I am so happy you found a 20 motif turquoise #1 and #2 I am so thrilled that you are the one that purchased it!  They are extrememly hard to find and the VCA boutiques do not even have any 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> I think Texasgirliegirl is responsible (in a good way) for this turquoise run.  I remember her saying that she always gets compliments on her turquoise when she wears her 20 motif VCA.  It really is a special piece.  My second VCA was a single turquoise motif necklace and I knew I was hooked!
> 
> Can't wait to see photos of your new 20 motif turqoiuse sbelle!  Is it coming tomorrow?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.....first Kim and now you, Sbelle!!
> This makes me a super enabler!!!
> You won't regret the turquoise.  It is such a cheerful, uplifting piece and you will receive loads of compliments!!





Bethc said:


> YEAH!!!! Congratulations!!!  You're going to love it!!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, you won't be sorry!  It's one of my most loved pieces of jewelry.  Wearing my VCA turq. pieces just makes me happy.



Thanks y'all!  

It should be here by the end of the week.  It's got to travel from one store to another and then on its way to me.  

It all feels a bit weird as I always thought that turquoise wasn't for me.  I have a hard time coordinating color accessories with my wardrobe--that goes for bags too.  So even though I have always thought everyone else looked fabulous wearing their turquoise, I didn't think I could do it.

At this price I better figure it out!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have the multi station frivole necklace??
> Photos??
> Gold...please don't even show me the pave.....




You should just buy it and then model it for us.  You know you want it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are so right!
I really do want it.....gah!
Of course I could not resist the temptation to take a peek at the all pave version this morning....Why did I do this to myself????

Sbelle, it is so absolutely lovely....but I have to keep reminding myself that it just doesn't fit my current lifestyle...it won't look right with my black exercise/carpool attire....  The gold, perhaps...the pave, no.  DH would kill me.







sbelle said:


> You should just buy it and then model it for us. You know you want it.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle, it is so absolutely lovely....*but I have to keep reminding myself that it **just doesn't fit my current lifestyle...it won't look right with my black exercise/carpool attire*....  The gold, perhaps...the pave, no.  DH would kill me.



I understand!


----------



## *jennifer*

ladies, since we are on a MAJOR turquoise bent there (thanks to *texasgirliegirl* ), i need some turquoise help!

i am debating between a 10-motif turquoise necklace between WG and YG. which do you think looks better on me? my skin is fair with yellow undertones and i have dark hair as shown in the photos. i tried to take some side-by-side comparison photos in the bathroom, but the turquoise color is so hard to capture!

almost all my jewelry is silver-toned/platinum and so i am leaning towards the WG, but the YG with the darker blue looks good too... please help me not keep both!!

thanks for any advice!


----------



## kim_mac

i think they both look great on you.  such a tough decision!  on one hand, since almost all your jewelry is wg, wg seems like the obvious choice.  i also prefer the lighter shades of turquoise.  but on the other hand, the yg makes the whole look "richer".  if i had to choose, i would say yg for myself.  sorry i'm not very helpful!  which one made you say "wow"?


----------



## *jennifer*

kim_mac said:


> i think they both look great on you.  such a tough decision!  on one hand, since almost all your jewelry is wg, wg seems like the obvious choice.  i also prefer the lighter shades of turquoise.  but on the other hand, the yg makes the whole look "richer".  if i had to choose, i would say yg for myself.  sorry i'm not very helpful!  which one made you say "wow"?



i like them both but in different ways! 
the stones in the YG are slightly darker which i think is really set off well by the yellow gold in of itself. you are right; it makes it look "richer" and deeper.

the WG one looks like beautiful clear tropical waters.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> It should be here by the end of the week. It's got to travel from one store to another and then on its way to me.
> 
> It all feels a bit weird as I always thought that turquoise wasn't for me. I have a hard time coordinating color accessories with my wardrobe--that goes for bags too. So even though I have always thought everyone else looked fabulous wearing their turquoise, I didn't think I could do it.
> 
> At this price I better figure it out!!


 
So jealous and happy for you! Can you pkease post a family pic of everything!

This goes for all the ladies, I know it is a PITA. But I would love to see collection pics and drool!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

@ jennifer...Both are gorgeous and you can't go wrong with either one.  But I vote for the wg since most of your jewelry is white metals.  I'm a little partial since my turquoise bracelet is set in the wg and it just takes my breath away.  Congrats you lucky girl!


----------



## sbelle

I have dark hair too and on me I like white gold more.  I think you could easily wear either, but I vote white!!


----------



## darkangel07760

*jennifer* said:


> i like them both but in different ways!
> the stones in the YG are slightly darker which i think is really set off well by the yellow gold in of itself. you are right; it makes it look "richer" and deeper.
> 
> the WG one looks like beautiful clear tropical waters.


 
I say white gold!  You made the white gold sound more poetic!


----------



## kimber418

VD za said:


> Thank you Kimber418!
> Just curious,would u normally take it off at night? Or you just wear it 24/7?
> If I wear all the time,am I gonna ruin TQ color?




VD za~ I wear my sweet butterfly 24/7 next to my white gold Love.  I read on here that someone's SA said you can get it wet, etc. so I just go with it.  It was so hard to take off and put on all the time.  This way I wear it all the time!


----------



## leem

Hello there,

I have done a search and seen some mention of extenders, but I was wondering if there was a consensus or advice regarding getting an extender?  My neck is not what it once was : )


----------



## kimber418

Jennifer-Both turquoise are beautiful on you.   I struggled with the white gold/yellow gold so so much.  If I were you and you get to pick I would go with the white gold.  The yellow is beautiful also but since all your jewelry is white gold or platinum I would go w/ WG!  So happy you were able to find both gold types in the 10 motif turquoise!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Honestly, I prefer the yg piece for several reasons.
The yg chain blends into your natural skin tone which allows the turquoise motifs to pop. You focus on the motifs vs the chain.
The color on the yg piece is a richer turquoise-gorgeous.
The turquoise in yg looks more expensive and is unexpected....most turquoise is set in silver and is more casual looking. To me, the turquoise set in the wg has a more casual vibe.
It looks prettier on you.
You already have the chalcedony which is set in wg so now you have something completely different.

Both are really beautiful, special pieces...you can't go wrong 
What was your very first impression? Do you plan to wear your pieces together...layer them??

I am beginning to feel like a serious enabler!


----------



## Suzie

leem said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have done a search and seen some mention of extenders, but I was wondering if there was a consensus or advice regarding getting an extender?  My neck is not what it once was : )



I got a local jeweller to make an extender for me, I am not at home now but it is about 4-5 inches and if you place it at the back of your neck no-one sees it.


----------



## *jennifer*

Thank you, *MustLuvDogs*, *sbelle*, and *darkangel07760*, thank you for your comments and input! 



kimber418 said:


> Jennifer-Both turquoise are beautiful on you.   I struggled with the white gold/yellow gold so so much.  If I were you and you get to pick I would go with the white gold.  The yellow is beautiful also but since all your jewelry is white gold or platinum I would go w/ WG!  So happy you were able to find both gold types in the 10 motif turquoise!


actually, there is still a 20 motif turquoise available too.... 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Honestly, I prefer the yg piece for several reasons.
> The yg chain blends into your natural skin tone which allows the turquoise motifs to pop. You focus on the motifs vs the chain.
> The color on the yg piece is a richer turquoise-gorgeous.
> The turquoise in yg looks more expensive and is unexpected....most turquoise is set in silver and is more casual looking. To me, the turquoise set in the wg has a more casual vibe.
> It looks prettier on you.
> You already have the chalcedony which is set in wg so now you have something completely different.
> 
> Both are really beautiful, special pieces...you can't go wrong
> What was your very first impression? Do you plan to wear your pieces together...layer them??
> 
> I am beginning to feel like a serious enabler!


i really love the darker blue of the YG necklace when i look at it by itself. it is just so vibrant! 

however, when i look at the moderate blue of the WG necklace, i love it too. it is not an overly light turquoise. today, i saw a 20-motif strand which had a much lighter color to the stones than these 2 10 motifs i've shown here. while i had always thought i'd like the light turquoise more, i found myself drawn to the darker stones. The stones in the WG piece are in between the really dark and the very light colors. 

overall, i find myself leaning towards the WG as i think it would layer nicely with my chalcedony! i was entertaining keeping both, but i just can't justify it as i know one will end up getting alot more wear than another. and i might as well save up my $ for another VCA piece in the future!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jennifer, if you plan to wear the turquoise with the chalcedony, you should get the wg.
Overall, it souled like the perfect choice for you!
How exciting!
Do you have the mop set in wg, too?


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Jennifer, if you plan to wear the turquoise with the chalcedony, you should get the wg.
> Overall, it souled like the perfect choice for you!
> How exciting!
> Do you have the mop set in wg, too?



i don't have the WG MOP yet, but i'm planning on it sometime. you got exactly what i'm planning to do! 

my SA just sent me this photo, and it is my absolute dream!! i would just be wearing my pave frivoles with it! 
this entire combination makes me   followed by


----------



## MustLuvDogs

*jennifer* said:


> Thank you, *MustLuvDogs*, *sbelle*, and *darkangel07760*, thank you for your comments and input!
> 
> 
> actually, there is still a 20 motif turquoise available too....
> 
> 
> What???  Where???


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Just wanted to share the Valentine's gift my dh sent to me.  






And here's the underside of the package!!!
So excited.


----------



## Suzie

MustLuvDogs said:


> Just wanted to share the Valentine's gift my dh sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584791
> 
> 
> And here's the underside of the package!!!
> So excited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584792



Can't wait to see!


----------



## VD za

Ohh!! Really hard decision. Either way, I believe you will enjoy anyway...But I think if you have lot of WG jewelry.....you should go with WG.


I want both...LOL
Good luck


----------



## VD za

*jennifer* said:


> ladies, since we are on a MAJOR turquoise bent there (thanks to *texasgirliegirl* ), i need some turquoise help!
> 
> i am debating between a 10-motif turquoise necklace between WG and YG. which do you think looks better on me? my skin is fair with yellow undertones and i have dark hair as shown in the photos. i tried to take some side-by-side comparison photos in the bathroom, but the turquoise color is so hard to capture!
> 
> almost all my jewelry is silver-toned/platinum and so i am leaning towards the WG, but the YG with the darker blue looks good too... please help me not keep both!!
> 
> thanks for any advice!






Ohh!! Really hard decision. Either way, I believe you will enjoy anyway...But I think if you have lot of WG jewelry.....you should go with WG.


I want both...LOL
Good luck


----------



## VD za

kimber418 said:


> VD za~ I wear my sweet butterfly 24/7 next to my white gold Love.  I read on here that someone's SA said you can get it wet, etc. so I just go with it.  It was so hard to take off and put on all the time.  This way I wear it all the time!





Thanks so much! I start wearing from now on 

VD za


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> i don't have the WG MOP yet, but i'm planning on it sometime. you got exactly what i'm planning to do!
> 
> my SA just sent me this photo, and it is my absolute dream!! i would just be wearing my pave frivoles with it!
> this entire combination makes me   followed by



That is so GORGEOUS!!!!
Very fresh....
Love that!


----------



## *jennifer*

MustLuvDogs said:


> *jennifer* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *MustLuvDogs*, *sbelle*, and *darkangel07760*, thank you for your comments and input!
> 
> 
> actually, there is still a 20 motif turquoise available too....
> 
> 
> What???  Where???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA boutique on 5th Ave in NYC!
Click to expand...


----------



## LianaY

*jennifer* said:
			
		

> ladies, since we are on a MAJOR turquoise bent there (thanks to texasgirliegirl ), i need some turquoise help!
> 
> i am debating between a 10-motif turquoise necklace between WG and YG. which do you think looks better on me? my skin is fair with yellow undertones and i have dark hair as shown in the photos. i tried to take some side-by-side comparison photos in the bathroom, but the turquoise color is so hard to capture!
> 
> almost all my jewelry is silver-toned/platinum and so i am leaning towards the WG, but the YG with the darker blue looks good too... please help me not keep both!!
> 
> thanks for any advice!



I say definitely yellow!


----------



## park56

*jennifer* said:


> i like them both but in different ways!
> the stones in the YG are slightly darker which i think is really set off well by the yellow gold in of itself. you are right; it makes it look "richer" and deeper.
> 
> the WG one looks like beautiful clear tropical waters.



Personally, I like the YG / slightly deeper turquoise better... (of course I am biased because I have this exact combination and have to say it looks so striking!)

That said, I do love the ability to double up the WG with your chalcedony...

If you favor the doubling up / layering aspect more, then get the WG.

Best of luck with your choice!


----------



## thimp

*jennifer* said:


> ladies, since we are on a MAJOR turquoise bent there (thanks to *texasgirliegirl* ), i need some turquoise help!
> 
> i am debating between a 10-motif turquoise necklace between WG and YG. which do you think looks better on me? my skin is fair with yellow undertones and i have dark hair as shown in the photos. i tried to take some side-by-side comparison photos in the bathroom, but the turquoise color is so hard to capture!
> 
> almost all my jewelry is silver-toned/platinum and so i am leaning towards the WG, but the YG with the darker blue looks good too... please help me not keep both!!
> 
> thanks for any advice!



My Logic tells me you should go with the wg version since most of your jewelry are wg. I have the turquoise and wg version myself. Love it! Very easy to wear. 

However,  my Heart tells me you should go with yg. It looks soooo soft, feminine, and pretty on you!


----------



## sbelle

It's funny how turquoise crazy we all are now -- I think *texasgirlygirl* had something to do with that!  

If you had told me even 2 months ago that I'd be spending that kind of money on a 20 motif I'd have said you were the crazy one.  It's interesting how things change......


----------



## *jennifer*

*park56 *and *thimp*,
i definitely want to layer so i think i am definitely keeping the WG! but now i'm starting to wonder if i should just keep the YG too? :shame:



sbelle said:


> It's funny how turquoise crazy we all are now -- I think *texasgirlygirl* had something to do with that!
> 
> If you had told me even 2 months ago that I'd be spending that kind of money on a 20 motif I'd have said you were the crazy one.  It's interesting how things change......


*sbelle*,turquoise crazy is right!!
actually a few weeks ago, i also bought a turquoise sweet butterfly bracelet in WG. i just haven't admitted it. :ninja:


----------



## Candice0985

MustLuvDogs said:


> Just wanted to share the Valentine's gift my dh sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584791
> 
> 
> And here's the underside of the package!!!
> So excited.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584792


I can't wait to see! love the wrapping


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> *sbelle*,turquoise crazy is right!!
> actually a few weeks ago, i also bought a turquoise sweet butterfly bracelet in WG. i just haven't admitted it. :ninja:



  I know exactly how that is!!  Congrats on your bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It's funny how turquoise crazy we all are now -- I think *texasgirlygirl* had something to do with that!
> 
> If you had told me even 2 months ago that I'd be spending that kind of money on a 20 motif I'd have said you were the crazy one.  It's interesting how things change......



Spring is coming so we will all be thankful to have this beautiful color in time for Spring/Summer.

What I don't understand is why VCA has featured turquoise with such prominence if they can't even supply it.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Spring is coming so we will all be thankful to have this beautiful color in time for Spring/Summer.
> 
> What I don't understand is why VCA has featured turquoise with such prominence if they can't even supply it.



That's typical VCA (No logic or rhyme or reason)!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> That's typical VCA (No logic or rhyme or reason)!



Yes. Just like Hermes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> MustLuvDogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> VCA boutique on 5th Ave in NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WAY!!!!
> Must be the very last one they have left.
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> *park56 *and *thimp*,
> i definitely want to layer so i think i am definitely keeping the WG! but now i'm starting to wonder if i should just keep the YG too? :shame:
> 
> 
> *sbelle*,turquoise crazy is right!!
> actually a few weeks ago, i also bought a turquoise sweet butterfly bracelet in WG. i just haven't admitted it. :ninja:


As difficult as it is to decide between the yg vs wg, I encourage you to get just one...and then get the mop that you want.
The mop will be great to wear with both your chalcedony and your turquoise.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> As difficult as it is to decide between the yg vs wg, I encourage you to get just one...and then get the mop that you want.
> The mop will be great to wear with both your chalcedony and your turquoise.



I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.


----------



## thimp

Ugg, double images. Is that a new feature? ush:


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.




What a great pic!  This could be in the VCA catalog!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

thimp said:
			
		

> I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.



Love this look.  You bag and necklaces look fabulous together.


----------



## sbelle

Somebody is thinking about being bad, and it's not me.  I won't say who   but she's from Texas .  She just sent me this picture.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> So jealous and happy for you! Can you please post a family pic of everything!




Hmmmm......that could be a scary proposition.


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Honestly, I prefer the yg piece for several reasons.
> The yg chain blends into your natural skin tone which allows the turquoise motifs to pop. You focus on the motifs vs the chain.
> The color on the yg piece is a richer turquoise-gorgeous.
> The turquoise in yg looks more expensive and is unexpected....most turquoise is set in silver and is more casual looking. To me, the turquoise set in the wg has a more casual vibe.
> It looks prettier on you.
> You already have the chalcedony which is set in wg so now you have something completely different.
> 
> Both are really beautiful, special pieces...you can't go wrong
> What was your very first impression? Do you plan to wear your pieces together...layer them??
> 
> I am beginning to feel like a serious enabler!


 
This is a VERY convincing argument for the yg!  I am torn between the yg and the wg for turquoise too.  I am glad that I have my mop vintage in yellow gold, because I feel that the mop would just completely disappear into my skin... I think that the turquoise looks nice in white gold, but I would have had no problem with it being in yellow either... I think its tough.  Get one in each gold, lol! Right?


----------



## darkangel07760

*jennifer* said:


> *park56 *and *thimp*,
> i definitely want to layer so i think i am definitely keeping the WG! but now i'm starting to wonder if i should just keep the YG too? :shame:
> 
> 
> *sbelle*,turquoise crazy is right!!
> actually a few weeks ago, i also bought a turquoise sweet butterfly bracelet in WG. i just haven't admitted it. :ninja:


 
I have the sweet in the necklace!  The sweets are so adorable, aren't they?


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.


 
Bag + necklace = fabulous!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

can't wait to see what your gift is, *mustluvdogs*! 
i have purchased enough things for myself this valentine's day, lol!
*thimp*, you look great! 
i think i will definitely keep the WG Turq as i just love that layered look!


----------



## *jennifer*

^*sbelle*, i think we all know who the culprit is!  
the gold frivole station necklace is so pretty! i love how the flowers look like they are floating in air.


----------



## park56

*jennifer* said:


> ^*sbelle*, i think we all know who the culprit is!
> the gold frivole station necklace is so pretty! i love how the flowers look like they are floating in air.



It is so gorgeous.  I had the chance to buy it in Paris eight years ago but I didn't....you can imagine what the price was back then... *sigh*


----------



## peppers90

thimp said:


> I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.



*thimp* what a fabulous pic!!!  So beautiful with your b    Do you wear your turq often??  I live in the northeast and never thought it would be an option, but am really enjoying all these action shots.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Somebody is thinking about being bad, and it's not me.  I won't say who   but she's from Texas .  She just sent me this picture.



:giggles:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.



Oh Thimp!
You have found just the perfect accessory for your VCA (your fab Birkin, of course).....
Beautiful!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> ^*sbelle*, i think we all know who the culprit is!
> the gold frivole station necklace is so pretty! i love how the flowers look like they are floating in air.



I just that necklace.
Doesn't somebody around here have it in pave??


----------



## Candice0985

sbelle said:


> Somebody is thinking about being bad, and it's not me.  I won't say who   but she's from Texas .  She just sent me this picture.


 gee who could this be!? I also heard she's a real girlie girl too this necklace is tdf!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just that necklace.
> Doesn't somebody around here have it in pave??


is it kim mac? I think she bought the suite of frivole...


----------



## kim_mac

yes, it's me but i didn't want to enable or get anyone in trouble lol...


----------



## kim_mac

hope the quality of this pic is ok...


----------



## calisnoopy

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...


 
soooo pretty, loves it!!  so sparkly!!!

may I ask what the retail was on this?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...



Oh my GOODNESS!
Your pave frivole is even MORE beautiful than I had imagined!
Thanks for sharing, Kim


----------



## calisnoopy

*BTW--did everyone know that there were difference sizes of Van Cleef & Arpels necklace boxes?

All this time I had no idea, I mean I had different boxes for earrings and bracelet but for necklaces, mine were all the same size/style ones (whether it was for the Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace or my 20 motif Vintage Alhambra necklaces or the Single Pendant Necklaces...)

Until I went into a local jeweler in Boston to drop off a couple necklaces to get the clasps changed and the SA there mentioned having a "Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace box" and I asked her to see it and she gave one to me since I told her my Magic Alhambra necklace is just a tad long on the regular VCA necklace box I have at home...


Here is a pic of the VCA necklace box style I had before (left) and the newer suede feeling large Magic Alhambra VCA box I got just a few days ago (right)...didn't realize the newer style boxes are also no longer the green satin feel but a nice green suede exterior...




How many VCA necklace size boxes are there technically????*


----------



## kim_mac

awww, thanks calisnoopy and texasgirliegirl.  i've been trying to stay good.  must resist turquoise, must resist turquoise...i have to admit that i did call my SA for the sweet turquoise butterfly pendant to no avail   i'm still DYING for a cosmos pendant.  hopefully it will happen this year!  

it was $54,000USD when i bought before the oct 2011 price increase.  now it is $62,000USD.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> awww, thanks calisnoopy and texasgirliegirl.  i've been trying to stay good.  must resist turquoise, must resist turquoise...i have to admit that i did call my SA for the sweet turquoise butterfly pendant to no avail   i'm still DYING for a cosmos pendant.  hopefully it will happen this year!
> 
> it was $54,000USD when i bought before the oct 2011 price increase.  now it is $62,000USD.



I was quoted 62,500 pave
13,300 for the gold.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

All of my necklaces..both ten and 20 motifs came with the large suede boxes.
They stack up very nicely 




calisnoopy said:


> *BTW--did everyone know that there were difference sizes of Van Cleef & Arpels necklace boxes?
> 
> All this time I had no idea, I mean I had different boxes for earrings and bracelet but for necklaces, mine were all the same size/style ones (whether it was for the Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace or my 20 motif Vintage Alhambra necklaces or the Single Pendant Necklaces...)
> 
> Until I went into a local jeweler in Boston to drop off a couple necklaces to get the clasps changed and the SA there mentioned having a "Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace box" and I asked her to see it and she gave one to me since I told her my Magic Alhambra necklace is just a tad long on the regular VCA necklace box I have
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the VCA necklace box style I had before (left) and the newer suede feeling large Magic Alhambra VCA box I got just a few days ago (right)...didn't realize the newer style boxes are also no longer the green satin feel but a nice green suede exterior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many VCA necklace size boxes are there technically????*
> 
> 
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oRk5rusDYm0/Tyn70rvjlrI/AAAAAAAACpM/geP_NNzBw34/s640/IMAG0280.jpg


----------



## *jennifer*

kim_mac said:


> awww, thanks calisnoopy and texasgirliegirl.  i've been trying to stay good.  must resist turquoise, must resist turquoise...i have to admit that i did call my SA for the sweet turquoise butterfly pendant to no avail   i'm still DYING for a cosmos pendant.  hopefully it will happen this year!
> 
> it was $54,000USD when i bought before the oct 2011 price increase.  now it is $62,000USD.



*kim_mac*, let me know if you are still looking for the sweet turquoise butterfly pendant! i had one set aside for me a week or so ago but i decided to go with the bracelet...

i have an older necklace that was in the satin box, but all the new items are in the green suede, which i prefer.


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> All of my necklaces..both ten and 20 motifs came with the large suede boxes.
> They stack up very nicely


 
ahhh so all your 10 AND 20 motif Vintage Alhambra necklaces came in the same large size green suede box (the one on the right side on my pic)?

did you ever get any of the smaller ones?

and how many necklace size boxes have you come across or seen? (just curious hehe)

i wonder when VCA made the switch from the green satin finish exterior to green suede exterior...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

All mine are the large boxes but I know that there are smaller boxes available for the ten motifs.
Mine were all purchased since last Spring.
Working on one more large box...perhaps.

Hey, when are you going to show us your CORAL????








calisnoopy said:


> ahhh so all your 10 AND 20 motif Vintage Alhambra necklaces came in the same large size green suede box (the one on the right side on my pic)?
> 
> did you ever get any of the smaller ones?
> 
> and how many necklace size boxes have you come across or seen? (just curious hehe)
> 
> i wonder when VCA made the switch from the green satin finish exterior to green suede exterior...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...



When I compare your beautiful necklace to the all yg version, your chain looks a lot finer....(which I prefer).....

Did you compare the two by chance?


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I compare your beautiful necklace to the all yg version, your chain looks a lot finer....(which I prefer).....
> 
> Did you compare the two by chance?



sorry, i didn't have a chance to compare the pave with yg version.  i didn't even notice any thickness to the pic of the yg version you posted.  i love vca's chains, i would hope they chose the specific thickness to balance out the look they wanted to achieve.  i think i was quoted a ballpark figure on the pave since new prices hadn't come out yet when i bought mine.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...



This is sooo gorgeous on you!!! I can't stop staring at your necklace! Lol


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> *thimp* what a fabulous pic!!!  So beautiful with your b    Do you wear your turq often??  I live in the northeast and never thought it would be an option, but am really enjoying all these action shots.



I wear both more in the spring summer months. During the colder months, when I wear poofy sweaters, I really do not wear necklaces of any kind.


----------



## kim_mac

hey thimp, same goes for your drool worth action shots!  love the full length - gives a lot perspective on how gorgeous the mop and turquoise alhambra are on you!  what's the color on that birkin?  vca + hermes = perfection!  where's more pics of the cosmos?  you know that's my only thought these days lol!!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Candice0985 said:


> I can't wait to see! love the wrapping





Suzie said:


> Can't wait to see!





*jennifer* said:


> can't wait to see what your gift is, *mustluvdogs*!
> i have purchased enough things for myself this valentine's day, lol!
> *thimp*, you look great!
> i think i will definitely keep the WG Turq as i just love that layered look!



Thanks ladies.  I can't wait to see it too.  I'm sure it's the 5 motif  vintage alhambra all rose gold bracelet.  I've wanted it to layer with my watch which has  a pinkish face.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...



  Stunning.  It must stop people in their tracks when you wear it.  It's so elegant.


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...


 
Wow, kim_mac, what an absolute stunner, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## *jennifer*

so ethereal, *kim_mac*!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> I completely agree! Personally, I would not get both wg and yg turquoise. I would just pick one, and then layer it with something else. Here is a pic of me from the Hermes action thread, layering the wg turquoise with the wg mop. Hope that helps.


Great look as always ,love the bag and jewellery !


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...


Super elegant and stunning


----------



## peppers90

*kim mac*-  your pic is lovely!  What an elegant and classic piece-
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candice0985

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks ladies.  I can't wait to see it too.  I'm sure it's the 5 motif  vintage alhambra all rose gold bracelet.  I've wanted it to layer with my watch which has  a pinkish face.


I hope it is! the box looks like a 5 motif box the RG bracelet is such a perfect valentines day gift!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> hey thimp, same goes for your drool worth action shots!  love the full length - gives a lot perspective on how gorgeous the mop and turquoise alhambra are on you!  *what's the color on that birkin*?  vca + hermes = perfection!  where's more pics of the cosmos?  you know that's my only thought these days lol!!!


Hiya kim_mac! Hope all is well with you, beautiful lady! Thank you for the sweet comments! It's my SO from last year, Blue azteque and celeste in chevre mysore. Here is a close up shot of the bag. 

Excuse me, ladies, for being OTT.


----------



## thimp

*kim_mac*, I know the cosmos in your very near future, i.e., this year.


----------



## sbelle

My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.  

I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.

This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.  

I love both the colors and am very happy with both!








*Edited to add:*

I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Great look as always ,love the bag and jewellery !


Thank you, dear I'll take two!:kiss:



texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh Thimp!
> You have found just the perfect accessory for your VCA (your fab Birkin, of course).....
> Beautiful!!


LOL, VCA and Hermes do seem to go rather well together, don't they? I think the multi flower frivole necklace will be the perfect addition to your gorgeous VCA family! Are you looking at the yellow gold, or the pave? 



sbelle said:


> What a great pic!  This could be in the VCA catalog!


Thank you, sbelle. What a sweet thing to say!



MustLuvDogs said:


> Love this look.  You bag and necklaces look fabulous together.


Thank you, MustLuvDogs. I had actually purchased the turquoise necklace with this bag in mind. I'm very OCD when it comes to matching. 



darkangel07760 said:


> Bag + necklace = fabulous!!!


Thank you, darkangel07760!



*jennifer* said:


> can't wait to see what your gift is, *mustluvdogs*!
> i have purchased enough things for myself this valentine's day, lol!
> *thimp*, you look great!
> i think i will definitely keep the WG Turq as i just love that layered look!


Thank you, jennifer! WG and turquoise is such a fresh combo! You will love it!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.



Gorgeous!!! You will most certainly get a lot of wear with this combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!





thimp said:


> Hiya kim_mac! Hope all is well with you, beautiful lady! Thank you for the sweet comments! It's my SO from last year, Blue azteque and celeste in chevre mysore. Here is a close up shot of the bag.
> 
> Excuse me, ladies, for being OTT.


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous Sbelle! the colour of your turq's are TDF!

Thimp, I love the colourblocking on your SO Birkin! and yes it goes perfectly with your 20 motifs


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WOW!
Perfection.......really, really beautiful.



sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!! I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips. I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together. For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are. Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs. This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello dear friends,
This is my first attempt to post a photo...
My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh goodness!
Now I need to figure out how to make these photos smaller!!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.




YAY!  You posted a picture and what a picture!!  Beautiful!




texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness!
> Now I need to figure out how to make these photos smaller!!!




No, it's perfect!  Some of us with more mature eyes need big pictures!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle!  Congrats on your beautiful Vintage alhambra turquoise!  It is goregous!  You are going to have so much fun with it!    It is amazing the range on turquoise color in VCA.  I love seeing all the different shades in the motifs.  Your piece is perfectly matched and such a vibrate shade of blue!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness!
> Now I need to figure out how to make these photos smaller!!!



 TGG~~~  YEAH YEAH YEAH~ You did it.  No do not post smaller... this is
perfect.   Love your MOP and turquiose together with a "crisp white shirt"~


----------



## kim_mac

congrats, sbelle on your 20 motif.  so interesting how the color changes with movement.  very beautiful shades of turquoise!  enjoy!!!

wow, texasgirliegirl, for a first picture, that's soo beautiful.  made me hold my breath for a second or two!  yg mop and yg turquoise has got to be my favorite alhambra combination!  please don't make the photos smaller!  

thimp, i love OTT!  that color is gorgeous and a perfect match to your alhambra and chevre is the best skin!  luxurious with a bit of sheen!


----------



## kimber418

kim_mac,

I got behind on a few pages and WOW!  Thank you posting your gorgeous photo of your pave frivole station necklace.  It is simply "to die for" beautiful!   I just keep going back to it over and over!  So happy you posted a photo of you wearing it.


----------



## peppers90

*Sbelle* congrats on your beautiful turq 20 motif!!! I was seriously
thinking about getting this combo,  but just don't know if I would get much use
out of it b/c our winters are so long.  Enjoy those turq beauties- we are twins
with the earclips


----------



## kimber418

thimp,

Your Bag and VCA together are awesome!  So beautiful and fun at the same time.  Thanks for posting!  That Birkin in Blue azteque and celeste in chevre mysore is perfect!


----------



## peppers90

*texasgirliegirl* no, no please don't make that pic smaller!  You can all the fabulous VCA up close- love it!!!!!'


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Now that I am becoming a bit more confident here...
I will attempt to post photos of the Frivole earrings..both sizes for comparison.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These are the small Frivole earrings.


----------



## peppers90

All these turq pics are lovely!  I would have to sell a birkin to get one- I have to say I'm tempted- you all are such great enablers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I kept the Large Frivole earrings and have worn them nearly every day.
I will admit to feeling pretty horrified to see my skin on these huge photos...yikes!!!


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> I was seriously thinking about getting this combo,  *but just don't know if I would get much use**out of it b/c our winters are so long*.  Enjoy those turq beauties- we are twins with the earclips





peppers90 said:


> All these turq pics are lovely!  I would have to sell a birkin to get one- I have to say I'm tempted- you all are such great enablers



I've got the same problem!  This winter has been pretty mild, but I live where winter is usually close to 5 months long!  Not to try and talk you into it or anything.  

Also, although I think this turquoise looks beautiful in the summer, I think it looks fabulous with black all winter long.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Now that I am becoming a bit more confident here...
> I will attempt to post photos of the Frivole earrings..both sizes for comparison.



I love the large size!  My New Year's resolution should have been to stop visiting this thread.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

texasgirliegirl said:


> I kept the Large Frivole earrings and have worn them nearly every day.
> I will admit to feeling pretty horrified to see my skin on these huge photos...yikes!!!



Congrats!!! I love those earrings on you, and by the way you have lovely skin


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sadly, with today's prices for turquoise, you would need to sell TWO.



peppers90 said:


> All these turq pics are lovely! I would have to sell a birkin to get one- I have to say I'm tempted- you all are such great enablers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Sprinkles




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats!!! I love those earrings on you, and by the way you have lovely skin


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...


 
Your necklace is so gorgeous!  I still wish there was a pendant that had the two flowers like the center of your necklace.  It would be a perfect everyday piece.


----------



## sugar20

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.



wow, it is grat for the first foto. it ilooks stunning on your

i have the same combination and thinkinking about getting a tiger eye. 
do you wear tiger eye with mop or turquise together?
please, share the foto of combination of turquise+tiger eye.


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl, so glad you got the large ones.  they are gorgeous on you!  i'm sure they're even more stunning with your yg alhambra necklaces!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> Your necklace is so gorgeous!  I still wish there was a pendant that had the two flowers like the center of your necklace.  It would be a perfect everyday piece.



i agree!  but then there wouldn't be the opportunity for me to get the cosmos pendant


----------



## claudia09

I heard the flurette is discontinued? Is it true?


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.


*sbelle*, congratulations on your new 20-motif. the depth of color is similar to my 10-motif's and i find myself loving it!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


*texasgirliegirl*!!! you did it!! your photos are great! i absolutely cannot wait to see the rest of your amazing collection. what an inspiration!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


Beauuuutiful!! And nothing beats a crisp white top as a backdrop to those stunning necklaces!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> I kept the Large Frivole earrings and have worn them nearly every day.
> I will admit to feeling pretty horrified to see my skin on these huge photos...yikes!!!


LOL! You have lovely skin, dear texasgirliegirl! And you made the perfect decision, the large frivole looks soooo pretty on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello, Sugar,

I have not yet paired the TE with the mop but it is really beautiful with the turquoise...very unexpected.  I love the TE with the all yg and especially with the carnelian.
Will try to post photos later of the turquoise plus the TE.


QUOTE=sugar20;20937547]wow, it is grat for the first foto. it ilooks stunning on your

i have the same combination and thinkinking about getting a tiger eye. 
do you wear tiger eye with mop or turquise together?
please, share the foto of combination of turquise+tiger eye.[/QUOTE]


----------



## thimp

kimber418 said:


> thimp,
> 
> Your Bag and VCA together are awesome!  So beautiful and fun at the same time.  Thanks for posting!  That Birkin in Blue azteque and celeste in chevre mysore is perfect!


Thank you, kimber418!



texasgirliegirl said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


Thank you, texasgirliegirl! If I recall correctly, you prefer the more neutral colors. Maybe it's the rather warm climate in my area, but I just adore bright colors for my bags. 



kim_mac said:


> congrats, sbelle on your 20 motif.  so interesting how the color changes with movement.  very beautiful shades of turquoise!  enjoy!!!
> 
> wow, texasgirliegirl, for a first picture, that's soo beautiful.  made me hold my breath for a second or two!  yg mop and yg turquoise has got to be my favorite alhambra combination!  please don't make the photos smaller!
> 
> thimp, i love OTT!  that color is gorgeous and a perfect match to your alhambra and chevre is the best skin!  luxurious with a bit of sheen!


Thank you, dear kim_mac!


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> All these turq pics are lovely!  I would have to sell a birkin to get one- I have to say I'm tempted- you all are such great enablers


YG and turquoise would be the PERFECT combo for your lovely hair color and complexion! You should definitely get it! It would look sooo pretty on you!


----------



## Candice0985

Love the pictures texasgirliegirl! the layered mop and turquoise are gorgeous. lovely photos for your first time posting!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!! I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips. I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together. For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are. Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs. This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.


 Congrats on your turquoise 20 motif!!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


 
What a gorgeous picture. Now you have made me want a 10 motif to match my 20 turquoise!!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are the small Frivole earrings.


 
Fab photo! The WG are on my wishlist now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you.......
I have the yg...
Will try it for sure.





QUOTE=thimp;20938232]YG and turquoise would be the PERFECT combo for your lovely hair color and complexion! You should definitely get it! It would look sooo pretty on you![/QUOTE]


----------



## kim_mac

i caved!  just got the turquoise sweet butterfly pendant today and will reveal over the weekend when i receive it.  you ladies are to blame, esp TGG!  can't do the 20 motif because i'm holding out for my cosmos pendant but i had to get this pretty little thing!


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> i caved!  just got the turquoise sweet butterfly pendant today and will reveal over the weekend when i receive it.  you ladies are to blame, *esp TGG*!



I blame her too!  

Congrats on your turquoise butterfly!!



kim_mac said:


> hope the quality of this pic is ok...



That is a truly breathtaking necklace!  Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments on my new turquoise necklace.  I talked to my NM SA today and she said that other SA's were calling her all day today and telling her if I decided against it that they wanted it for their customers.  I'm glad I got it, but trying to think of a good way to mention it to dh.  Not sure "I couldn't help myself" is going to work.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.



So gorgeous!!!  You will love them!!


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> Thanks everyone for your sweet comments on my new turquoise necklace.  I talked to my NM SA today and she said that other SA's were calling her all day today and telling her if I decided against it that they wanted it for their customers.  I'm glad I got it, but trying to think of a good way to mention it to dh.  Not sure "I couldn't help myself" is going to work.



Haha - been there sister! "It was on sale" doesn't really work with fine jewellery either. LOL. That's why I end up hiding things for special occasions! 

Well it IS becoming a retired colour so there's that... 

Oh well it's so pretty it's worth the grief!


----------



## park56

sbelle said:


> Thanks everyone for your sweet comments on my new turquoise necklace.  I talked to my NM SA today and she said that other SA's were calling her all day today and telling her if I decided against it that they wanted it for their customers.  I'm glad I got it, but trying to think of a good way to mention it to dh.  Not sure "I couldn't help myself" is going to work.



"it's an investment" (then tell him about all the price increases!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, Candice.



Candice0985 said:


> Love the pictures texasgirliegirl! the layered mop and turquoise are gorgeous. lovely photos for your first time posting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, dear Thimp for your very kind and generous compliments!
You have made my day.





thimp said:


> LOL! You have lovely skin, dear texasgirliegirl! And you made the perfect decision, the large frivole looks soooo pretty on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What if you just start wearing it?
Once he notices (assuming he doesn't notice immediately) you can tell him that you have had it for a little while.....




sbelle said:


> I blame her too!
> 
> Congrats on your turquoise butterfly!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a truly breathtaking necklace! Thanks for sharing the picture!


 


surfergirljen said:


> Haha - been there sister! "It was on sale" doesn't really work with fine jewellery either. LOL. That's why I end up hiding things for special occasions!
> 
> Well it IS becoming a retired colour so there's that...
> 
> Oh well it's so pretty it's worth the grief!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ha! I've tried that one... "No, honey - I bought this like 2 years ago... turquoise just started coming back into style this spring!"


----------



## kimber418

kim_mac said:


> i caved!  just got the turquoise sweet butterfly pendant today and will reveal over the weekend when i receive it.  you ladies are to blame, esp TGG!  can't do the 20 motif because i'm holding out for my cosmos pendant but i had to get this pretty little thing!





kim_mac, 

You will love the turquoise sweet butterfly pendant!  I have the turquoise sweet butterfly bracelet and wear it everyday.  It is so fun to wear.  Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## kimber418

TexasGirlieGirl, you have done a great job with your photos!  Quick question.....
Do the Frivole earrings in YG come in white gold?   I think the answer in no-----
And also do the pave Frivole earrings come in large and small?  The large look awesome on you!  I think we talked about this but this wedding planning stuff has made my brain shrink today. I am starting to think I may get the yellow gold instead of the pave since I sort of know the wedding colors/which will have a say in the color of gold of my earrings & my dress color.  This forum is such a fun way to end a busy day!   My husband reads intense novels and I read about Van Cleef Jewlery and Birkin Bags!   

Now I cannot get your beautiful earrings off my mind.   I am going to Dallas tomorrow so I think I may have to drop by NorthPark to see if they have them.  I need to hold them up to my ears to see if the "large" are to large on me.  I have never been a large earring person in the past.  

Thank you for being such an enabler!


----------



## loves

i love this thread, comments and all


----------



## MustLuvDogs

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Now that I am becoming a bit more confident here...
> I will attempt to post photos of the Frivole earrings..both sizes for comparison.



Your collection is amazing.  I really love the turquoise and mother of pearl together.  And the earrings are striking.  I need to add some earrings to my small collection soon.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

loves said:


> i love this thread, comments and all



Me too.  I can't stay away.  I love it when someone has added new photos.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

kimber418 said:


> TexasGirlieGirl, you have done a great job with your photos!  Quick question.....
> Do the Frivole earrings in YG come in white gold?   I think the answer in no-----
> And also do the pave Frivole earrings come in large and small?  The large look awesome on you!  I think we talked about this but this wedding planning stuff has made my brain shrink today. I am starting to think I may get the yellow gold instead of the pave since I sort of know the wedding colors/which will have a say in the color of gold of my earrings & my dress color.  This forum is such a fun way to end a busy day!   My husband reads intense novels and I read about Van Cleef Jewlery and Birkin Bags!
> 
> Now I cannot get your beautiful earrings off my mind.   I am going to Dallas tomorrow so I think I may have to drop by NorthPark to see if they have them.  I need to hold them up to my ears to see if the "large" are to large on me.  I have never been a large earring person in the past.
> 
> Thank you for being such an enabler!



 Yikes that's my store!!  I was just in there last week.  I was disappointed that the 10 motif turquoise necklace that was there over Christmas sold.  But they have lots of new items.  Have fun.


----------



## grella

Stunning combination.

OTT: Does anyone here watch The Practice?  Addie wore a wg pave 5 motif bracelet that looked gorgeous. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


Lovely !!!  
It's great you can post photo's for yourself.I usually need help.


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.


Congrats ,love the turquoise especially in white gold


----------



## sbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Haha - been there sister! "It was on sale" doesn't really work with fine jewellery either. LOL. That's why I end up hiding things for special occasions!
> 
> Well it IS becoming a retired colour so there's that...
> 
> Oh well it's so pretty it's worth the grief!





park56 said:


> "it's an investment" (then tell him about all the price increases!)





texasgirliegirl said:


> What if you just start wearing it?
> Once he notices (assuming he doesn't notice immediately) you can tell him that you have had it for a little while.....





surfergirljen said:


> Ha! I've tried that one... "No, honey - I bought this like 2 years ago... turquoise just started coming back into style this spring!"





All good ideas!


----------



## Suzie

Hi Ladies, I would love your opinions please. I have 3 VCA pieces, pictured below and I was thinking about purchasing a pave frivole ring (but it is way out of my price range) so I was thinking of getting the WG frivole earings (thank you texasgirliegirl for your photo) and also to compliment my WG turquoise, maybe a WG 10 motif in either MOP or something similar in WG.

I am heading to Europe via Dubai in June so I could purchase at either place.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love your opinions please. I have 3 VCA pieces, pictured below and I was thinking about purchasing a pave frivole ring (but it is way out of my price range) so I was thinking of getting the WG frivole earings (thank you texasgirliegirl for your photo) and also to compliment my WG turquoise, maybe a WG 10 motif in either MOP or something similar in WG.
> 
> I am heading to Europe via Dubai in June so I could purchase at either place.


Tough choice as either would work beautifully with your existing pieces.
I would however go with earrings next as you already have two necklaces in your collection.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Tough choice as either would work beautifully with your existing pieces.
> I would however go with earrings next as you already have two necklaces in your collection.


 
Thank you, I was also thinking earrings as I only usually wear diamond studs but should I be able to buy 2 pieces do you think the 10 motif in (not MOP but the other colour that is similar,can't remember what it is called)?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Kim,
I believe the frivole come both in wg and yg.
The pave frivole are available in the small size only.
I really love mine!!







kimber418 said:


> TexasGirlieGirl, you have done a great job with your photos!  Quick question.....
> Do the Frivole earrings in YG come in white gold?   I think the answer in no-----
> And also do the pave Frivole earrings come in large and small?  The large look awesome on you!  I think we talked about this but this wedding planning stuff has made my brain shrink today. I am starting to think I may get the yellow gold instead of the pave since I sort of know the wedding colors/which will have a say in the color of gold of my earrings & my dress color.  This forum is such a fun way to end a busy day!   My husband reads intense novels and I read about Van Cleef Jewlery and Birkin Bags!
> 
> Now I cannot get your beautiful earrings off my mind.   I am going to Dallas tomorrow so I think I may have to drop by NorthPark to see if they have them.  I need to hold them up to my ears to see if the "large" are to large on me.  I have never been a large earring person in the past.
> 
> Thank you for being such an enabler!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I think you need earrings!!!!!




QUOTE=Suzie;20943661]Hi Ladies, I would love your opinions please. I have 3 VCA pieces, pictured below and I was thinking about purchasing a pave frivole ring (but it is way out of my price range) so I was thinking of getting the WG frivole earings (thank you texasgirliegirl for your photo) and also to compliment my WG turquoise, maybe a WG 10 motif in either MOP or something similar in WG.

I am heading to Europe via Dubai in June so I could purchase at either place.[/QUOTE]


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I was also thinking earrings as I only usually wear diamond studs but should I be able to buy 2 pieces do you think the 10 motif in (not MOP but the other colour that is similar,can't remember what it is called)?


If  you are going for two pieces Chalcedony and your turquoise in white gold would be great !
Look forward to your reveal


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> If you are going for two pieces Chalcedony and turquoise in white gold would be great !
> Look forward to your reveal


 
Thank you, yes that is the name Chalcedony. No reveal anytime soon as I don't leave until mid-June but it gives me time to save. Dubai has a very large VCA store and it is also tax free there so hopefully I can snare both if I have enough funds.


----------



## *jennifer*

my SA put a hold for me on this Turquoise Sweets Butterfly pendant for another TPFer. i'm feeling too guilty to get another turquoise piece! please let me know if you are interested in this, and i can give you my SA's info. otherwise, i'll have her release the hold today.


----------



## *jennifer*

Suzie said:


> Thank you, yes that is the name Chalcedony. No reveal anytime soon as I don't leave until mid-June but it gives me time to save. Dubai has a very large VCA store and it is also tax free there so hopefully I can snare both if I have enough funds.



i vote for chalcedony and MOP!! the chalcedony, MOP and turquoise are my new holy trinity!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> TexasGirlieGirl, you have done a great job with your photos!  Quick question.....
> Do the Frivole earrings in YG come in white gold?   I think the answer in no-----
> And also do the pave Frivole earrings come in large and small?  The large look awesome on you!  I think we talked about this but this wedding planning stuff has made my brain shrink today. I am starting to think I may get the yellow gold instead of the pave since I sort of know the wedding colors/which will have a say in the color of gold of my earrings & my dress color.  This forum is such a fun way to end a busy day!   My husband reads intense novels and I read about Van Cleef Jewlery and Birkin Bags!
> 
> Now I cannot get your beautiful earrings off my mind.   I am going to Dallas tomorrow so I think I may have to drop by NorthPark to see if they have them.  I need to hold them up to my ears to see if the "large" are to large on me.  I have never been a large earring person in the past.
> 
> Thank you for being such an enabler!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear Kim,
> I believe the frivole come both in wg and yg.
> The pave frivole are available in the small size only.
> I really love mine!!






The white gold only come in small too.


----------



## peppers90

* Suzie*  I vote for earrings and 10 motif Chalcedony- it will look awesome with your turq!!


----------



## kim_mac

hi suzie, love your alhambra collection!  my vote is for 10 motif mop.  i just love the mop + turquoise combination.  also the wg frivole earrings would be so nice and pretty to go with your necklaces/ring.


----------



## park56

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love your opinions please. I have 3 VCA pieces, pictured below and I was thinking about purchasing a pave frivole ring (but it is way out of my price range) so I was thinking of getting the WG frivole earings (thank you texasgirliegirl for your photo) and also to compliment my WG turquoise, maybe a WG 10 motif in either MOP or something similar in WG.
> 
> I am heading to Europe via Dubai in June so I could purchase at either place.



What a lovely collection!  i'm voting for the MOP alhambra too


----------



## sparklelisab

sbelle said:


> Somebody is thinking about being bad, and it's not me. I won't say who  but she's from Texas . She just sent me this picture.


 
From Texas?  Wow, she must be really girly!! :giggles:  This could make the toughest of cowgirls look frilly!  Stunning!!


----------



## peppers90

My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elleestbelle

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous peppers!

Suzie- what about a bracelet? if you wear diamond studs all the time and have a few VCA necklaces, a bracelet would be a great addition to your VCA collection  WG chalcedony or turquoise?


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the socrates ring - bouquet of pretty little sparkly flowers - how could you resist?  also, love the pave rose gold bracelet!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!  Looks amazing on you! I have it in YG and I must say it looks much prettier in WG! WOW!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition- couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on . Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
I love this ring.  It is so delicate and feminine!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies, I would love your opinions please. I have 3 VCA pieces, pictured below and I was thinking about purchasing a pave frivole ring (but it is way out of my price range) so I was thinking of getting the WG frivole earings (thank you texasgirliegirl for your photo) and also to compliment my WG turquoise, maybe a WG 10 motif in either MOP or something similar in WG.
> 
> I am heading to Europe via Dubai in June so I could purchase at either place.


 
I also think a bracelet would be a nice addition to your collection.  I have a WG MOP and wear it every day layered with an estate diamond tennis bracelet.  The 10-motif WG MOP would also look lovely layered with your turquoise.  Earrings would be nice as well, but, like you, I find I wear my diamond earrings every day so you might not get as much use out of earrings.  Enjoy your trip and have fun browsing!


----------



## texasbrooke

I just got Socrates ring too!  And the necklace.... 
Couldn't get them out of my mind for longest time....kicking myself for not buying when first fell in love with them instead of enduring the price increases!  Ugh!


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition- couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on . Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Wow, just gorgeous Peppers, you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, thank you for all of your suggestions.

Even though I usually just wear diamond studs it is because my other nice earrings are pearls but I do go to the races and out to dinner frequently so buying a lovely pair of earrings would force me to wear them, they wouldn't be everyday earrings.

A bracelet is another option but I seem to wear my Hermes ones all of the time.

I feel a 10 motif in Chalcedony or MOP would layer nicely, I have never seen chalcedony in real life but as I already have a sincle MOP that is my everyday piece I was looking for something different.

Ah decisions!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lisa, you are just way too funny!


sparklelisab said:


> From Texas? Wow, she must be really girly!! :giggles: This could make the toughest of cowgirls look frilly! Stunning!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Of all the VCA rings....this one is (by far) my favorite.
Beautiful!



peppers90 said:


> My latest addition- couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on . Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!! This!!


peppers90 said:


> * Suzie* I vote for earrings and 10 motif Chalcedony- it will look awesome with your turq!!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous!!!  Socrate looks wonderful on you.  Enjoy!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you  *elleestbelle, Candice0985, kim_mac, ALLinTHEbag, G&Smommy, texasbrooke, texasgirliegirl, and Lharding!*

*Suzie* enjoy your summer trip to Dubai!  I have always wanted to travel there, but it will have to wait til the kids get older.  I bet there is fabulous shopping.   I LOVE your turq with WG~ it is one I am saving for.  I am almost glad VCA has stopped production as I can not afford it right now.  It will take me to summertime to save for this one    Good luck in your decision.  You can't go wrong with MOP or Chalcedony.  I tried on the 3 motif WG alhambra earrings last week in Miami, and Chalcedony is beautiful IRL.


----------



## sjunky13

OMG. This thread has been busy! All of the turquoise is making me swoon. Sbelle congrats. Texasgirlygirl, wow! MOPand TURQ. Your neck makes me jealous, oh and I want those YG frivole earrrings now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim mac, your pave Frivole is STUNNING! Peppers, that ring is classy and simple elegance!

I know I am missing some people!!!! 
I can't visit here, I want too much. This is the most amazing thread on the PF for eye candy! Yes , eye candy. THIMP and her Turq and Birkin! OMG. With the white pants . I die!


----------



## peppers90

^^ ITA *sjunky* this  is such an enabling thread,  each time I say
I'm done, I'm saving up for more!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm trying not to watch too - I have such a weakness for turquoise and knowing it's getting extinct is KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

I feel lucky to have the bracelet, now I want a 20 motif!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want everything!!! 
I am going to go look at my stuff and be happy I have what I have. It is amazing that I do and I should be glad I am so lucky!


----------



## Candice0985

the turquoise craving is horrible! it's taking a lot of self control to not start calling boutiques looking for a bracelet!

this thread is the best, as much as I want to stay away I just keep coming back for more...I don't drink or smoke so I guess this is my drug of choice!? lol


----------



## MustLuvDogs

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow...congratulations.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Thanks so much for sharing the pictures.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Candice0985 said:


> the turquoise craving is horrible! it's taking a lot of self control to not start calling boutiques looking for a bracelet!
> 
> this thread is the best, as much as I want to stay away I just keep coming back for more...I don't drink or smoke so I guess this is my drug of choice!? lol



So true!  Perhaps some of us need an intervention??


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Congrats 
I am not surprised you couldn't resist that ring it is gorgeous !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> So true!  Perhaps some of us need an intervention??



I have been telling myself this for a long time......


----------



## sbelle

MustLuvDogs said:


> So true!  Perhaps some of us need an intervention??





texasgirliegirl said:


> I have been telling myself this for a long time......




Yes!!!!  Maybe we should ask the mods to close this thread.


----------



## tbbbjb

MustLuvDogs said:


> So true!  Perhaps some of us need an intervention??





texasgirliegirl said:


> I have been telling myself this for a long time......





sbelle said:


> Yes!!!!  Maybe we should ask the mods to close this thread.



Unfortunately, I would have to agree this thread has become so addictive for me and I see all of everyones new pretties and I want my socrate earrings SO bad.  I think about them 24/7 and then someone goes and posts the ring, that's it; put a fork in me I am done (Buying them today)....UH OH!!!


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> Unfortunately, I would have to agree this thread has become so addictive for me and I see all of everyones new pretties and I want my socrate earrings SO bad.  I think about them 24/7 and then someone goes and posts the ring, that's it; put a fork in me I am done (Buying them today)....UH OH!!!



The Socrates items are beautiful. I tried on the large ring and loved it but was worried that I was too old for it. Had I been 10 years younger I think I might have had your problem and had it on my mind 24/ 7
Look forward to the reveal !


----------



## tbbbjb

Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, a couple vintage alhambra pendents and 1 sweet butterfly necklace.  See, I can enable with the best of them


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear friends,
> This is my first attempt to post a photo...
> My contribution to all the excitement over turquoise.


OMG I am dying! these look lovely together!   Now I am regretting not buying the turquoise 20 motif when I had the chance. 
When is the next price increase - maybe I can swing it before then.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Now that I am becoming a bit more confident here...
> I will attempt to post photos of the Frivole earrings..both sizes for comparison.


Now that I see the comparison pics, I think the large YG are perfect for you! Now get the necklace!! (and congrats on posting your first pics - we want to see the rest of your TDF collection!)


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> My 20 motif turquoise is here and I love it!!  I am so happy that I got this, although I am still scratching my head over who is going to pay for it.
> 
> I took a quick picture showing it with my turquoise earclips.    I wasn't trying to match them because I would never wear them together.  For me, the whole matching idea reminds me too much of my mother's generation.
> 
> This picture really accentuates how different the colors are.  Irl it is not that pronounced, but easy to see they are not the same color.
> 
> I love both the colors and am very happy with both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to add:*
> 
> I think some of the color difference in the picture above relates to the fact the clovers of the necklace are flap and the earclips are sitting on their backs.  This pic is imo a more accurate representation of the difference.



sbelle your pics are making me confused - now I don't know if I want WG or YG!  I know what you mean about being too matchy-matchy. I may only wear two small pieces of VCA together, but only one large.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> Thank you, yes that is the name Chalcedony. No reveal anytime soon as I don't leave until mid-June but it gives me time to save. Dubai has a very large VCA store and it is also tax free there so hopefully I can snare both if I have enough funds.


I like the WG frivole, but I think the pave frivole in WG would look awesome on you. Just sayin' 
Hopefully you can get both the WG frivole earrings and the Chalcedony necklace.


----------



## tbbbjb

More Turquoise enabling from the Boca Raton Store (SA Doreen) 561-955-8802: YG vintage alhambra charm, YG vintage alhambra bracelet, *WG vintage alhambra 20 motif* (special order that someone changed their mind about and was *never even put out on the floor!*)


----------



## tbbbjb

UPDATE (I was too late to edit and I made some mistakes, see the *bold* and there is an addition)
Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, *1 WG vintage alhambra 20 motif*,  a couple *YG and WG* vintage alhambra pendents and 1 WG sweet butterfly *bracelet*.  See, I can enable with the best of them


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb~ 

my heart is racing right now.  i must walk away from my computer and find something constructive to do that does not involve looking at VCA!  this is enabling at it's peak!

the special order 20 motif WG vintage alhambra special order is what is getting me......i need the frivole pave earrings first!!!!

thanks for all the updates......really, it is so fun to see what is out there!


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> UPDATE (I was too late to edit and I made some mistakes, see the *bold* and there is an addition)
> Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, *1 WG vintage alhambra 20 motif*,  a couple *YG and WG* vintage alhambra pendents and 1 WG sweet butterfly *bracelet*. * See, I can enable with the best of them *


*
 *
I'll say! thanks *tbbbjb*!


----------



## *jennifer*

i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony! 
*Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


----------



## peppers90

^^ *jennifer* I love this look with the chalcedony!  Very crisp and chic-  *Suzie*
do you see this


----------



## *jennifer*

Florasun said:


> I like the WG frivole, but I think the pave frivole in WG would look awesome on you. Just sayin'
> Hopefully you can get both the WG frivole earrings and the Chalcedony necklace.



love the pave frivole idea!

*tbbbjb*, you are doing some seriously enabling around here! between you and *texasgirliegirl*, there will be no turq left soon!


----------



## *jennifer*

peppers90 said:


> ^^ *jennifer* I love this look with the chalcedony!  Very crisp and chic-  *Suzie*
> do you see this



thanks, *peppers90*! i love it too! now i just need a pave and MOP 10-motif to complete the look.


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, a couple vintage alhambra pendents and 1 sweet butterfly necklace.  See, I can enable with the best of them





tbbbjb said:


> UPDATE (I was too late to edit and I made some mistakes, see the *bold* and there is an addition)
> Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, *1 WG vintage alhambra 20 motif*,  a couple *YG and WG* vintage alhambra pendents and 1 WG sweet butterfly *bracelet*.  See, I can enable with the best of them





tbbbjb said:


> More Turquoise enabling from the Boca Raton Store (SA Doreen) 561-955-8802: YG vintage alhambra charm, YG vintage alhambra bracelet, *WG vintage alhambra 20 motif* (special order that someone changed their mind about and was *never even put out on the floor!*)






Now these are the kind of posts that get people into trouble.......


----------



## tbbbjb

The privately owned (means no sales tax for you unless you live in Nevada) VCA in Las Vegas (SA is Rick 702-696-7139) has the following Turquoise pieces:  YG 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace, WG vintage alhambra earrings, Lucky dangling mop and Turquoise butterfly earrings, WG charm, and a WG sweet butterfly child's bracelet.


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> The privately owned (means no sales tax for you unless you live in Nevada) VCA in Las Vegas (SA is Rick 702-696-7139) has the following Turquoise pieces:  YG 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace, WG vintage alhambra earrings, Lucky dangling mop and Turquoise butterfly earrings, WG charm, and a WG sweet butterfly child's bracelet.




  I wonder if the phones are starting to ring off the hooks at the stores you just posted inventory from!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Now these are the kind of posts that get people into trouble.......



Just trying to give back, after that Socrate ring picture I broke and there is no turning back now...I need serious help...definitely an intervention is in order, but please wait until after my purchase


----------



## tbbbjb

BTW, both the Naples and Boca Raton store are privately owned as well, so no sales tax unless you live in Florida.


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!




GORGEOUS!!


----------



## tbbbjb

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!



Considering what is left out there I would hold onto the YG.  YG with Turquoise is richer as you do not see that combination very often as it is usually set in sterling silver.

Although having said that, your Turquoise and Chalcedony look awesome together.  I can see why you are torn.  And I am not really offering any help, sorry.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I wonder if the phones are starting to ring off the hooks at the stores you just posted inventory from!



Ha Ha, I wonder.  Wish I could get commission, but I must say the SAs I mentioned are definitely awesome, so attentive and accommodating!


----------



## tbbbjb

For whomever was looking for the Turquoise earrings in the Super size (Was it you, Suzie?) I was told they do not make them in WG.  Just FYI.


----------



## thimp

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


So pretty!


----------



## thimp

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


OMGOSH! Big congrats, peppers! It's absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Now that I see the comparison pics, I think the large YG are perfect for you! Now get the necklace!! (and congrats on posting your first pics - we want to see the rest of your TDF collection!)



Thanks, Florasun.
I really love these earrings...I have worn them nearly every day.
Seriously considering the necklace.
Do you feel it will be too much to wear the necklace with the earrings?
Will I look like a flower garden????......LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> OMG I am dying! these look lovely together!   Now I am regretting not buying the turquoise 20 motif when I had the chance.
> When is the next price increase - maybe I can swing it before then.



My SA told me that she has not heard anything about an impending price increase.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> UPDATE (I was too late to edit and I made some mistakes, see the *bold* and there is an addition)
> Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, *1 WG vintage alhambra 20 motif*,  a couple *YG and WG* vintage alhambra pendents and 1 WG sweet butterfly *bracelet*.  See, I can enable with the best of them



Is this a turquoise set in wg or just a wg vintage Alhambra 20 motif?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!



How pretty!!!!!
You have to take the turquoise in wg....


----------



## ryu_chan

peppers90 said:


> My latest addition-  couldn't get this Lil guy out of my head after I tried it on .  Socrate in WG~~
> it's really light and comfortable compared to my btf lucky ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Absolutely beautiful! Isn't it really comfortable?  I just got mine a week ago. Honestly it is more comfortable than normal rings. I was so surprised.

I stayed away from the forum because it is too dangerous, now I find myself looking and planning again


----------



## I'll take two

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


Very pretty,great to see them together


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Would my dear VCA addict friends like to see a few fun color combinations in the vintage alhambra?  I took photos of the tens as opposed to the 20's to make it easier...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Since we are enjoying turquoise so much lately, here's turquoise with tiger's eye...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Turquoise with onyx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Carnelian with yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tigers eye with mother of pearl


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tiger's eye with carnelian


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks to Hermesaholic, I purchased the yg vintage alhambra earrings as a nice basic to wear with my vintage alhambra necklaces....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sugar20 said:


> wow, it is grat for the first foto. it ilooks stunning on your
> 
> i have the same combination and thinkinking about getting a tiger eye.
> do you wear tiger eye with mop or turquise together?
> please, share the foto of combination of turquise+tiger eye.


 
Hello, Sugar.......
I just posted the photo that you requested .


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tiger's eye with carnelian


Gorgeous photo's and jewellery !!


----------



## sjunky13

Wow! You have a great collection Texasgirliegirl.


----------



## kim_mac

thank you TGG for posting those lovely combinations of alhambra!  i think my favs are mop/turquoise and the carnelian/solid yg.  now THAT'S eye candy!


----------



## Suzie

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


 
Oh my, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> ^^ *jennifer* I love this look with the chalcedony! Very crisp and chic- *Suzie*
> do you see this


 
You are naughty Peppers, jennifer looks amazing and the chalcedony goes perfectly with turquoise.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Hermesaholic, I purchased the yg vintage alhambra earrings as a nice basic to wear with my vintage alhambra necklaces....


 
texasgirliegirl, you have an amazing collection!!!! LOVE everything!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tiger's eye with carnelian


 
Can I see red/black! My favourite colours, if only they did them in WG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear I'll take two, sjunky13, Kim-Mac, and Suzie,
Thank you for your sweet compliments!!
I thought it would be fun to see different color combinations.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Can I see red/black! My favourite colours, if only they did them in WG.



Ok..I almost took a photo of that one! 
I promise to post the red and black for you, Suzie.
Any more requests??


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ok..I almost took a photo of that one!
> I promise to post the red and black for you, Suzie.
> Any more requests??


 
Thanks hon, you could put them all on at once, but you have so many it may weigh your neck down.


----------



## Suzie

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


 
I also adore the 2 of them together, they compliment each other so well and the pic where you have worn it long looks fabulous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This one is for Suzie
Carnelian with onyx
Seeing these enlarged, I probably need to clean a few of these pieces....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> This one is for Suzie
> Carnelian with onyx
> Seeing these enlarged, I probably need to clean a few of these pieces....


 
Thank you.. Just stunning!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Thanks hon, you could put them all on at once, but you have so many it may weigh your neck down.


 
Perfect for Mardi Gras!!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfect for Mardi Gras!!


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Carnelian with yg.



This.  This right here.  

My favorite combination!!


----------



## peppers90

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tiger's eye with carnelian



*WOW* now this is spectacular* texas!!!*


----------



## peppers90

Suzie said:


> You are naughty Peppers, jennifer looks amazing and the chalcedony goes perfectly with turquoise.



See....  I'm just looking out for your best interest! hehe plus, I just think the chalcedony looks AWESOME with the turq.  Had never seen the two together-very pretty.


----------



## peppers90

* Texasgirliegirl*  thank you for taking your time to post modeling pics.  You have a very nice collection!  And, the all YG earclips are perfect to wear with your necklaces.  I have the super version, and wear them almost daily.

PS your turq enabling has me thinking about postponing my purchase of 3 motif earrings and buying a 20 turq....ahhhhh!!!!  gotta get on eBay and sell, sell, sell


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Hermesaholic, I purchased the yg vintage alhambra earrings as a nice basic to wear with my vintage alhambra necklaces....



Holy gorgeous collection batman!!! You have almost every colour! I die!!!


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> Turquoise update from my WONDERFUL SA (Carly) at the Naples Florida store (239-254-8845) .  She has 1 each of YG & WG Vintage alhambra bracelets, 1 WG vintage alhambra 10 motif, a couple vintage alhambra pendents and 1 sweet butterfly necklace.  See, I can enable with the best of them


must.... resist... YG bracelet!!!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfect for Mardi Gras!!


 if I get VCA then i'll participate in flashing someone at mardi gras for some "beads"


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Damn it, *TGG!*  I thought when I bought the onyx bracelet, I was finished with VCA Alhambra!  You've totally corrupted me.....now, I want both carnelian and tiger eye to go with my MOP, onyx, turquoise, and all gold.  

Your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

sbelle said:


> Yes!!!!  Maybe we should ask the mods to close this thread.





tbbbjb said:


> Unfortunately, I would have to agree this thread has become so addictive for me and I see all of everyones new pretties and I want my socrate earrings SO bad.  I think about them 24/7 and then someone goes and posts the ring, that's it; put a fork in me I am done (Buying them today)....UH OH!!!





The enabling going on this evening is especially ferocious.  I had to get a glass of wine after reading through today's posts and looking at TGG's photos.


----------



## *jennifer*

Candice0985 said:


> must.... resist... YG bracelet!!!
> 
> if I get VCA then i'll participate in flashing someone at mardi gras for some "beads"



LOL! 

*texasgirliegirl*, your collection is divine! the TE is such an eye catcher. if i wore more YG, that would definitely be my next stone. it's so amazing with the carnelian!


----------



## Florasun

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!


These look gorgeous together, *jennifer*!


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Florasun.
> I really love these earrings...I have worn them nearly every day.
> Seriously considering the necklace.
> Do you feel it will be too much to wear the necklace with the earrings?
> Will I look like a flower garden????......LOL


I think as long as you keep your clothes simple, you could wear them both and they would look gorgeous together. I'm thinking LBD, or for day, a simple linen top and trousers in a neutral color...
ETA : thanks for posting pics of your collection! I have a hard time trying to figure out which is my favorite combination. No wonder you bought them all!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Now these are the kind of posts that get people into trouble.......


You can say that again!

Luckily my SA was gone today, and DH was with me when I went to NM, so I couldn't sneak into the VCA closet and whip out my credit card. I need an ankle bracelet.


----------



## Florasun

Candice0985 said:


> must.... resist... YG bracelet!!!
> 
> if I get VCA then i'll participate in flashing someone at mardi gras for some "beads"


LOL! they would probably throw me beads to cover back up.


----------



## G&Smommy

Wow TGG!  What amazing combinations!  I don't know which I love more.  The tiger's eye and MOP look amazing together and I also love the carnelian with onyx and the carnelian with all YG.  In fact, any of them would look amazing with the all YG!  You have such a versatile collection!


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> LOL! they would probably throw me beads to cover back up.


:lolots:


----------



## periogirl28

*Texasgirliegirl* - your VCA collection is jaw-dropping!


----------



## kimber418

My head is spinning with all these gorgeous pieces being posted and with the photos. I just keep going back to look over and over.  Jennifer I love your chalcedony and turq. combo.  It is just beautiful on you!  What a gorgeous stone!

Texasgirliegirl~ I really cannot decide my favorite combo yet of Vintage Alhambra.  BUT one thing for sure is that I am going to get a Tigers Eye 20 (or two tens).  I love it with the turq and with carnelian.   I now know why you went crazy with love when you got Tigers Eye.  It is simply divine.   OH I love all of it.  Thanks so much for the great photos.  It will definately be a "go to" resource for anyone thinking of what Vintage Alhambra to get next.  OMG!  The turquoise and onxy are beautiful together.  Those YG Vintage alhambra earrings are beautiful!   I have to go back now and look.......Thanks for posting!


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb~ thank you for all the inventory updates.  It is fun to know what is out there.  I honestly did not know their were "privately owned" VCA stores.  I would love to open one in Austin.  Hah Hah!  (I am sort of serious).........My DH would laugh so hard at this, but it never hurts to ask. I wonder how that works with repairs, etc.  They must operate much the same as a NM with a VCA boutique.  Interesting...

This is the most "enableing" thread I have ever been on.  I love the ankle bracelet comment by Sbelle was it????? Laughed so hard and can relate.


----------



## kimber418

Peppers- LOVE LOVE LOVE your Socrate RING in WG~  Absolutely goregous!  And that bracelet-
I just lost my breath....


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Damn it, *TGG!*  I thought when I bought the onyx bracelet, I was finished with VCA Alhambra!  You've totally corrupted me.....now, I want both carnelian and tiger eye to go with my MOP, onyx, turquoise, and all gold.
> 
> Your pictures are gorgeous!


I saw the most amazing earrings today in VCA: they are carnelian in yellow gold with three little dangly "hearts" of carnelian suspended from a 4th with a diamond in the middle.  they were amazing.  are they new?


----------



## calisnoopy

I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html

*Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*








Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL







Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Just shoot me.

Seriously...the color of the coral is incredible.  Is this a limited edition piece?  I've never seen the coral irl.  Congrats on such a stunning piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> LOL! they would probably throw me beads to cover back up.



Oh my goodness, you are killing me tonight!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> tbbbjb~ thank you for all the inventory updates.  It is fun to know what is out there.  I honestly did not know their were "privately owned" VCA stores.  I would love to open one in Austin.  Hah Hah!  (I am sort of serious).........My DH would laugh so hard at this, but it never hurts to ask. I wonder how that works with repairs, etc.  They must operate much the same as a NM with a VCA boutique.  Interesting...
> 
> This is the most "enableing" thread I have ever been on.  I love the ankle bracelet comment by Sbelle was it????? Laughed so hard and can relate.



Do you suppose if I get an ankle bracelet it can be a VCA ankle bracelet??
Adorned with Frivole flowers??  LOL......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks for sharing your photos.
The coral is a very juicy color......




calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589621
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1589622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589623
> 
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?
> 
> View attachment 1589624


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Like the white coral, they just don't offer it anymore.


QUOTE=MustLuvDogs;20959738]
Just shoot me.

Seriously...the color of the coral is incredible.  Is this a limited edition piece?  I've never seen the coral irl.  Congrats on such a stunning piece.[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> LOL!
> 
> *texasgirliegirl*, your collection is divine! the TE is such an eye catcher. if i wore more YG, that would definitely be my next stone. it's so amazing with the carnelian!



Thank you, Jennifer.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> *WOW* now this is spectacular* texas!!!*



Thanks, Peppers.
Your pieces are amazing...and your baby is absolutely adorable. Love your avatar!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Wow! You have a great collection Texasgirliegirl.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Damn it, *TGG!*  I thought when I bought the onyx bracelet, I was finished with VCA Alhambra!  You've totally corrupted me.....now, I want both carnelian and tiger eye to go with my MOP, onyx, turquoise, and all gold.
> 
> Your pictures are gorgeous!



Thanks, Cavaliergirl!
Honestly, this is a serious addiction!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hello Kim!
I wish you would open a VCS boutique!!!!
Can you only imagine how much fun this would be??
Re the tigers eye....I find it very difficult to capture the beauty of tigers eye on camera.  It always looks much richer to me in person. For some reason, it looks more gold in photos. It changes with the light.
The first time I saw a 20 motif I nearly died.  It is very special and not commonly seen.
Love it.




QUOTE=kimber418;20959097]My head is spinning with all these gorgeous pieces being posted and with the photos. I just keep going back to look over and over.  Jennifer I love your chalcedony and turq. combo.  It is just beautiful on you!  What a gorgeous stone!

Texasgirliegirl~ I really cannot decide my favorite combo yet of Vintage Alhambra.  BUT one thing for sure is that I am going to get a Tigers Eye 20 (or two tens).  I love it with the turq and with carnelian.   I now know why you went crazy with love when you got Tigers Eye.  It is simply divine.   OH I love all of it.  Thanks so much for the great photos.  It will definately be a "go to" resource for anyone thinking of what Vintage Alhambra to get next.  OMG!  The turquoise and onxy are beautiful together.  Those YG Vintage alhambra earrings are beautiful!   I have to go back now and look.......Thanks for posting![/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> *Texasgirliegirl* - your VCA collection is jaw-dropping!



Thank you, Periogirl!
Glad that i finally figured out how to post photos


----------



## mp4

*TGG* - totally fabulous!!!!


----------



## sugar20

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello, Sugar.......
> I just posted the photo that you requested .





thank you very much for the posting. your just kill me. You have amazing collection.
i definetly need TE. I like it with mop and turquoise.

and probably I have to try carnelian again. 
When I tried it 3 yers ago, I thought: it is very nice color, but not for me. I have the blonde hair and fair skin. I like it more and more now.

Thank you very much for sharing so gorgeous photo.


----------



## sugar20

*jennifer* said:


> i am definitely keeping the WG Turq (not to say i won't keep the YG too, but that's another story....) as i love how it looks layered with my favorite stone, the chalcedony!
> *Suzie*, i hope you end up loving the chalcedony as much as i do!




WOW!!!! just stunning.


----------



## sugar20

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Florasun.
> I really love these earrings...I have worn them nearly every day.
> Seriously considering the necklace.
> Do you feel it will be too much to wear the necklace with the earrings?
> Will I look like a flower garden????......LOL



Just two cent from me: You have definitely to try this necklace. I loved it very much in catalog. I tried it in the shop, and it was really to much flower and to girly for me. 
I couldn't imagine me wear it often. 
It is only my taste, may be you would love it.

I have a small earrings and just love it, it goes perfect with alhambra.


----------



## sugar20

calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589621
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1589622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589623
> 
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?
> 
> View attachment 1589624




WOW!!!!! it is divine. you are lucky girl to find it. so pretty. 
may be it is a must beatiful color, I have ever seen.
was it a special order or it is a vintage one???


----------



## sugar20

I'll take two said:


> The Socrates items are beautiful. I tried on the large ring and loved it but was worried that I was too old for it. Had I been 10 years younger I think I might have had your problem and had it on my mind 24/ 7
> Look forward to the reveal !



I don't think, than the socrates line is to young. 
I had the same problem like your with btf butterfly. I wanted one btw ring 24/7, but when I tried it, I thought if I were 10 yers younger....
I ended with socrates one and I love it, it was the love of the first sight.


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Kim_mac--Your diamond pave firvole necklace looks great on you! Very pretty.

Thimp--I love your MOP/Turquoise combination with your Birkin.  So fresh, cool and clean looking!

SBelle--Congrats on your 20 motif YG turquoise! 

Jennifer--I would seriously consider keeping both the WG and YG turquoise, but only assuming that you love turquoise and would get a lot of wear out of them.  I can't really think of many colors that do not match well with turquoise! I have to say that I'm torn between WG and YG turquoise as well.  The WG is more versatile in the sense that it matches well with other WG/Platinum/Diamond jewelry, but the YG looks rich and expensive.  

Calisnoopy--Your coral is really beautiful and looks stunning with your dark hair! You are luck to have found it--a real collector's item.  

Texas girliegirl--All of your Alhambra necklace combinations look really great together!  I really like the black onyx and turquoise.  The one that you didn't show that I think would look fabulous is the TE with the onyx.  Have you tried that color combination together?

Does anyone know if there is a YG turquoise 20 motif available? Or just WG left?


----------



## I'll take two

sugar20 said:


> I don't think, than the socrates line is to young.
> I had the same problem like your with btf butterfly. I wanted one btw ring 24/7, but when I tried it, I thought if I were 10 yers younger....
> I ended with socrates one and I love it, it was the love of the first sight.


This was the one i tried on in white gold .

http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/van-cleef-and-arpels-socrate-diamond-ring-set

I  wanted a ring that was fun for special occasion diners etc but although I still keep thinking about it I do still worry about my age . My daughter is still trying to persuade me to get it though as she just loves it ! Maybe I could just take another look


----------



## I'll take two

calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589621
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1589622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589623
> 
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?
> 
> View attachment 1589624


Beautiful ,congrats


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> This one is for Suzie
> Carnelian with onyx
> Seeing these enlarged, I probably need to clean a few of these pieces....


Stunning .Thanks for posting .
I do wish they did more colours in white gold.


----------



## sugar20

I'll take two said:


> This was the one i tried on in white gold .
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/jewelry/van-cleef-and-arpels-socrate-diamond-ring-set
> 
> I  wanted a ring that was fun for special occasion diners etc but although I still keep thinking about it I do still worry about my age . My daughter is still trying to persuade me to get it though as she just loves it ! Maybe I could just take another look




I think you should take another look. This big ring is a stunner and definitly not to young.
I really think socrates line is timeless.


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG Calisnoopy - that is so pretty!!!!! Wow! 

This thread IS way too enabling! Seeing all these gorgeous necklaces and 20 motifs just makes me feel like all the girls in the school yard have the newest sneakers and I have to get them too - hard to remember they are mostly over $12,000!!! Must stop visiting here! 



Fashiongirl312 said:


> Kim_mac--Your diamond pave firvole necklace looks great on you! Very pretty.
> 
> Thimp--I love your MOP/Turquoise combination with your Birkin.  So fresh, cool and clean looking!
> 
> SBelle--Congrats on your 20 motif YG turquoise!
> 
> Jennifer--I would seriously consider keeping both the WG and YG turquoise, but only assuming that you love turquoise and would get a lot of wear out of them.  I can't really think of many colors that do not match well with turquoise! I have to say that I'm torn between WG and YG turquoise as well.  The WG is more versatile in the sense that it matches well with other WG/Platinum/Diamond jewelry, but the YG looks rich and expensive.
> 
> Calisnoopy--Your coral is really beautiful and looks stunning with your dark hair! You are luck to have found it--a real collector's item.
> 
> Texas girliegirl--All of your Alhambra necklace combinations look really great together!  I really like the black onyx and turquoise.  The one that you didn't show that I think would look fabulous is the TE with the onyx.  Have you tried that color combination together?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a YG turquoise 20 motif available? Or just WG left?



There is one on the London Jewellers website, though it might be 10 motif? 



sugar20 said:


> I think you should take another look. This big ring is a stunner and definitly not to young.
> I really think socrates line is timeless.



I agree especially in this size this feels like it could/should be worn by over 35 to me personally. The smaller one I think could be worn by anyone but I can MAYBE see how you might feel like that one is a bit sweeter/younger - but this one is YOWZA! Not may under 40's could afford this I don't think!


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?



Love, love, love the coral!  *You are so lucky to have found it*.  

The difference in length is weird.  My necklaces are slightly different lengths, but none have that kind of difference!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you suppose if I get an ankle bracelet it can be a VCA ankle bracelet??
> Adorned with Frivole flowers??  LOL......




:lolots:


----------



## Florasun

calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*



I love the coral! It is such a beautiful color! Do they make the vintage alhambra earrings in coral? is it a special order?


----------



## *jennifer*

thank you, *Florasun* and *sugar20*! 


Hermesaholic said:


> I saw the most amazing earrings today in VCA: they are carnelian in yellow gold with three little dangly "hearts" of carnelian suspended from a 4th with a diamond in the middle.  they were amazing.  are they new?


was it the effeuillage? http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...rpels-pieces-here-232748-22.html#post19986544
it comes in a ring and earrings. they were originally special edition for valentine's day a year or two ago. they are darling!



Fashiongirl312 said:


> Jennifer--I would seriously consider keeping both the WG and YG turquoise, but only assuming that you love turquoise and would get a lot of wear out of them.  I can't really think of many colors that do not match well with turquoise! I have to say that I'm torn between WG and YG turquoise as well.  The WG is more versatile in the sense that it matches well with other WG/Platinum/Diamond jewelry, but the YG looks rich and expensive.



*Fashiongirl312*, i would love to keep both, but this is knowing that by doing so, i temporarily forego any other VCA pieces for the year. i promised my bf i would not be buying any more VCA for the year as we still have our wedding to fund this year as well as a move to a new job in a few months. 
however, i'm sure if i let it go, i would have such a difficult time getting it back! ush:


----------



## *jennifer*

*Calisnoopy*, was the coral necklace a vintage find? i had heard they stopped making the coral due to the scarcity. i wonder if the length was different then? it is a beautiful vibrant color! i can imagine that in the summer with a white sundress!


----------



## Hermesaholic

*jennifer* said:


> thank you, *Florasun* and *sugar20*!
> 
> was it the effeuillage? http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...rpels-pieces-here-232748-22.html#post19986544
> it comes in a ring and earrings. they were originally special edition for valentine's day a year or two ago. they are darling!
> 
> 
> yes and in carnelian they are to die for!


----------



## sbelle

*jennifer* said:


> *Calisnoopy*, *was the coral necklace a **vintage find*? i had heard they stopped making the coral due to the scarcity. i wonder if the length was different then? it is a beautiful vibrant color! i can imagine that in the summer with a white sundress!



I'm curious about this too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sugar20 said:


> Just two cent from me: You have definitely to try this necklace. I loved it very much in catalog. I tried it in the shop, and it was really to much flower and to girly for me.
> I couldn't imagine me wear it often.
> It is only my taste, may be you would love it.
> 
> I have a small earrings and just love it, it goes perfect with alhambra.



Thanks for your opinion, Sugar.  I have tried the necklace on and it rests perfectly on my neck. My SA offered to add 2 inches for free but I really don't need that.  It is so lovely and feminine, but I need to think about it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I read somewhere here last week that the VCA boutique in NYC (57th?) had one left.




Fashiongirl312 said:


> Kim_mac--Your diamond pave firvole necklace looks great on you! Very pretty.
> 
> Thimp--I love your MOP/Turquoise combination with your Birkin.  So fresh, cool and clean looking!
> 
> SBelle--Congrats on your 20 motif YG turquoise!
> 
> Jennifer--I would seriously consider keeping both the WG and YG turquoise, but only assuming that you love turquoise and would get a lot of wear out of them.  I can't really think of many colors that do not match well with turquoise! I have to say that I'm torn between WG and YG turquoise as well.  The WG is more versatile in the sense that it matches well with other WG/Platinum/Diamond jewelry, but the YG looks rich and expensive.
> 
> Calisnoopy--Your coral is really beautiful and looks stunning with your dark hair! You are luck to have found it--a real collector's item.
> 
> Texas girliegirl--All of your Alhambra necklace combinations look really great together!  I really like the black onyx and turquoise.  The one that you didn't show that I think would look fabulous is the TE with the onyx.  Have you tried that color combination together?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a YG turquoise 20 motif available? Or just WG left?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> *jennifer* said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, *Florasun* and *sugar20*!
> 
> was it the effeuillage? http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...rpels-pieces-here-232748-22.html#post19986544
> it comes in a ring and earrings. they were originally special edition for valentine's day a year or two ago. they are darling!
> 
> 
> yes and in carnelian they are to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those earrings are beautiful and I can only imagine how gorgeous they are in carnelian. The perfect earrings for Valentines Day with the little hearts.
Click to expand...


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> I read somewhere here last week that the VCA boutique in NYC (57th?) had one left.



the one that i saw in the VCA boutique in NYC was a WG, but they may have had others as i was only inquiring about WG for my turq at the time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> the one that i saw in the VCA boutique in NYC was a WG, but they may have had others as i was only inquiring about WG for my turq at the time.



Oh.....somebody also mentioned VCA in BOCA but that was also set in wg.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since we are enjoying turquoise so much lately, here's turquoise with tiger's eye...


texasgirliegirl-your collection is jaw dropping gorgeous!!! This is my favorite combo! So unexpected and striking!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Carnelian with yg.



And this one! So perfect for the holidays, and for Valentines day! I must be strong...lead me not into temptations.


----------



## thimp

calisnoopy said:


> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> *Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589620
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589621
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL
> 
> View attachment 1589622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589623
> 
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?
> 
> View attachment 1589624



What a rare and gorgeous find!!


----------



## mikeyta

My  Dh just got for me the frivoli small earings with a single diamond , I am so excited and want to share with Tdf. 
the red carnelia earings and the bracelet will arrive tomorrow also.


----------



## saks4me

mikeyta said:


> My  Dh just got for me the frivoli small earings with a single diamond , I am so excited and want to share with Tdf.
> the red carnelia earings and the bracelet will arrive tomorrow also.



Can you mod your new earrings? I'm on the fence on the small or big ones? Congrats!


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> Would my dear VCA addict friends like to see a few fun color combinations in the vintage alhambra?  I took photos of the tens as opposed to the 20's to make it easier...



TGG, gorgeous 10s! Show us them 20s!!!! I'm drooling over my monitor now!!!


----------



## Bethc

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> I actually finally took pics the other night and realized I had loads of new things to post...so there's more pics on this thread (thanks to TPF Mods for helping me consolidate old "shopping" threads of mine into one big one LOL...)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-40.html
> 
> Here it is finally---Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Coral in YG 20-motif necklace!!!
> 
> Sorry for the pajama modeling pics haha...I knew if I waited till I was more "awake and put together" these pics may never happen...LOL
> 
> Also just measured it to my 20 motif YG Turquoise Vintage Alhambra necklace and look how much longer the Coral one is, so weird right?



The coral Is really amazing!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks to Hermesaholic, I purchased the yg vintage alhambra earrings as a nice basic to wear with my vintage alhambra necklaces....



What a great collection you have!!!  I love all of the different colors!


----------



## mikeyta

thank you sak4me, i will post the picture 
I have small earlobe so I go for the small ones and still heavy


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this a turquoise set in wg or just a wg vintage Alhambra 20 motif?



It is Turquoise set in WG.


----------



## mikeyta

please see my new earings.


----------



## saks4me

mikeyta said:


> please see my new earings.



Very jealous! Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *ryu_chan and thimp!*

*Calisnoopy* Your coral piece is GORGEOUS!  Looks great on you, love the color-bright but yet understated.   Very nice.  Where did you get that beauty??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> My  Dh just got for me the frivoli small earings with a single diamond , I am so excited and want to share with Tdf.
> the red carnelia earings and the bracelet will arrive tomorrow also.



Such beautiful pieces!!
Enjoy!


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos.
> The coral is a very juicy color......


 
Aww thanks haha, yes I guess its very "juicy" like a fruit LOL



sugar20 said:


> WOW!!!!! it is divine. you are lucky girl to find it. so pretty.
> may be it is a must beatiful color, I have ever seen.
> was it a special order or it is a vintage one???


 
thanks so much!!  its "vintage" i guess or considered "limited edition" now since they stopped making it about 4-5 yrs ago?



Fashiongirl312 said:


> Kim_mac--Your diamond pave firvole necklace looks great on you! Very pretty.
> 
> Thimp--I love your MOP/Turquoise combination with your Birkin. So fresh, cool and clean looking!
> 
> SBelle--Congrats on your 20 motif YG turquoise!
> 
> Jennifer--I would seriously consider keeping both the WG and YG turquoise, but only assuming that you love turquoise and would get a lot of wear out of them. I can't really think of many colors that do not match well with turquoise! I have to say that I'm torn between WG and YG turquoise as well. The WG is more versatile in the sense that it matches well with other WG/Platinum/Diamond jewelry, but the YG looks rich and expensive.
> 
> Calisnoopy--Your coral is really beautiful and looks stunning with your dark hair! You are luck to have found it--a real collector's item.
> 
> Texas girliegirl--All of your Alhambra necklace combinations look really great together! I really like the black onyx and turquoise. The one that you didn't show that I think would look fabulous is the TE with the onyx. Have you tried that color combination together?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a YG turquoise 20 motif available? Or just WG left?


 
awww thanks!! yes im really happy to have found this piece!!  im such a sucker for "limited/no longer made/rare" items haha



I'll take two said:


> Beautiful ,congrats


 
thanks for letting me share 



sbelle said:


> Love, love, love the coral! *You are so lucky to have found it*.
> 
> The difference in length is weird. My necklaces are slightly different lengths, but none have that kind of difference!


 
yahhh i know, so odd on the length difference!



Florasun said:


> I love the coral! It is such a beautiful color! Do they make the vintage alhambra earrings in coral? is it a special order?


 
VCA coral is no longer made at all...they told me it was some environmental issue, they didn't want to keep taking away the coral from the ocean ecosystem?



*jennifer* said:


> *Calisnoopy*, was the coral necklace a vintage find? i had heard they stopped making the coral due to the scarcity. i wonder if the length was different then? it is a beautiful vibrant color! i can imagine that in the summer with a white sundress!


 
yess...they stopped making it due to environmental reasons i heard, just too limited of a supply of coral as it is AND from that supply, it was very hard for VCA to find nice enough coral for their pieces...BUT I was told by VCA corporate that if anything gets damaged or what not on their existing coral pieces out there, like mine, they will do everything they can to find a replacement...the hardest thing, like turquoise, would be to find one that matches the rest of the coral pieces in the necklace, etc...



sbelle said:


> I'm curious about this too!


 
^^just answered above hehe, i asked about too as i was curious since im a complete klutz and wanted to know if there was any recourse should i crack or damage a coral motif...(i actually did this with a pink coral heart on a Chopard necklace I had...dunno how cos it was a coral heart INSIDE the gold heart...but i guess i may have bumped it into something once and it cracked and Chopard had to replace the coral inside =X)



thimp said:


> What a rare and gorgeous find!!


 
aww thanks....you have an amazing VCA collection btw!!



Bethc said:


> The coral Is really amazing!! Congratulations!


 
thanks Beth!!


----------



## calisnoopy

MustLuvDogs said:


> Just shoot me.
> 
> Seriously...the color of the coral is incredible. Is this a limited edition piece? I've never seen the coral irl. Congrats on such a stunning piece.


 
haha yahhh i guess its considered "limited edition/vintage" now though they only stopped making coral about 4-5 yrs ago, cos i recall still seeing coral VCA items at the VCA Boutique that was in Chevy Chase, MD


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> Can you mod your new earrings? I'm on the fence on the small or big ones? Congrats!



Hello saks4me.
If you go back a few days, I posted photos of both the large and the small frivole earrings.
Both are beautiful...I decided to take the large size.  They are really not very large in real life.


----------



## ryu_chan

mikeyta said:


> please see my new earings.


 Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> TGG, gorgeous 10s! Show us them 20s!!!! I'm drooling over my monitor now!!!



What I did was purchase everything (except for the turquoise which is a 20 motif) as two sets of tens.  This way, I can wear them either long or short.  The price was the same and I don't mind the extra clasp..you really don't notice it.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you texasgirliegirl, sak4me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> What a great collection you have!!!  I love all of the different colors!



Thank you, Beth!


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello saks4me.
> If you go back a few days, I posted photos of both the large and the small frivole earrings.
> Both are beautiful...I decided to take the large size.  They are really not very large in real life.



Thanks for letting me know! I must have missed your debut pic since I live in a cave (my office) during the week. OOOHHHHHAAAAAHHHHH! I love both.... can't decide! You make them a hard choice!

Thought the YG earrings would hold me over in meantime but I "need" more!!!


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> What I did was purchase everything (except for the turquoise which is a 20 motif) as two sets of tens.  This way, I can wear them either long or short.  The price was the same and I don't mind the extra clasp..you really don't notice it.



When I tried the 10 motif, I found it too short. However, the 20 may be too out of my price range! Why didn't I discover VCA this time last year?!  TGG, you have a fab collection! Enjoy them all! In the meantime, I'll live vicariously through all the pictures here!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I must have missed your debut pic since I live in a cave (my office) during the week. OOOHHHHHAAAAAHHHHH! I love both.... can't decide! You make them a hard choice!



I really struggled with which size  to get. Ultimately, I decided on the larger pair for several reasons-
- I already have the yg vintage earrings and the small frivole are the same size.
- the frivole is such a lovely design that I wanted them to make more of a statement...I plan to wear them most of the time without a necklace.
-while I have very small earlobes, there is a product called "lobe wonder" that is basically a clear tiny piece of tape that you put behind your lobe...they sell them at Claires.  It reinforces your ear lobe and allows the earrings to sit up beautifully.
-finally, the larger pair is a better value.  A lot more gold and three diamonds vs just one per earring...the price is higher, but not significantly higher relative to what you are getting.

I was very worried the large pair would be huge but they are not at all...just about the size of a nickel.


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really struggled with which size  to get. Ultimately, I decided on the larger pair for several reasons-
> - I already have the yg vintage earrings and the small frivole are the same size.
> - the frivole is such a lovely design that I wanted them to make more of a statement...I plan to wear them most of the time without a necklace.
> -while I have very small earlobes, there is a product called "lobe wonder" that is basically a clear tiny piece of tape that you put behind your lobe...they sell them at Claires.  It reinforces your ear lobe and allows the earrings to sit up beautifully.
> -finally, the larger pair is a better value.  A lot more gold and three diamonds vs just one per earring...the price is higher, but not significantly higher relative to what you are getting.
> 
> I was very worried the large pair would be huge but they are not at all...just about the size of a nickel.



Great argument for the large, T! I have juicy lobes so it may sit well on them! :lolots: Yeah, I don't see myself wearing any necklace if my ears are blinding others! Will alert my gals here which I decide... not sure of the 10/20motif comes first though. Doh!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> When I tried the 10 motif, I found it too short. However, the 20 may be too out of my price range! Why didn't I discover VCA this time last year?!  TGG, you have a fab collection! Enjoy them all! In the meantime, I'll live vicariously through all the pictures here!



VCA will lengthen the necklace up to 2 inches.
Another option is to buy a bracelet and connect it to the ten motif.
It is crazy how expensive all these pieces are....and the prices continue to increase. My turquoise 20 motif has gone up 6K since I purchased it last May.
Insane.


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA will lengthen the necklace up to 2 inches.
> Another option is to buy a bracelet and connect it to the ten motif.
> It is crazy how expensive all these pieces are....and the prices continue to increase. My turquoise 20 motif has gone up 6K since I purchased it last May.
> Insane.



Thanks for all your help and great suggestions! Consider your turquoise a wise investment then! 

I tried on the MOP version and fell in love. But the chalcedony seems more my style. 

I definitely will be back w/ new additions!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> Great argument for the large, T! I have juicy lobes so it may sit well on them! :lolots: Yeah, I don't see myself wearing any necklace if my ears are blinding others! Will alert my gals here which I decide... not sure of the 10/20motif comes first though. Doh!



They are pretty and sparkly but honestly, not "over the top". 
You could wear a necklace with them...I am just such a minimalist.
While I posted photos of the different vintage Alhambra pieces together, I really never wear them this way. I just posted them for others to enjoy and to see how pretty the stones are when combined.
I am absolutely dying to buy the frivole gold multi station necklace. Since my wardrobe is very simple/tailored..translation-boring...I think it would add a lovely touch of whimsy.


----------



## ryu_chan

All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases  

Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one! 



Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?



Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are pretty and sparkly but honestly, not "over the top".
> You could wear a necklace with them...I am just such a minimalist.
> While I posted photos of the different vintage Alhambra pieces together, I really never wear them this way. I just posted them for others to enjoy and to see how pretty the stones are when combined.
> I am absolutely dying to buy the frivole gold multi station necklace. Since my wardrobe is very simple/tailored..translation-boring...I think it add a lovely touch of whimsy.



I'm more on the simple side as well. Classic pieces (jewelry, clothing, bags) to last a lifetime. I prefer studs and small hoops over chandelier earrings anyday. Hence, why the frivole may be a good choice for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> Thanks for all your help and great suggestions! Consider your turquoise a wise investment then!
> 
> I tried on the MOP version and fell in love. But the chalcedony seems more my style.
> 
> I definitely will be back w/ new additions!



The chalcydony is such a special stone...it can range from grey to almost lavender to light blue. Strangely, it is the only one that I have not collected nor lusted after. I have very fair skin with yellow undertones and I don't do this lovely stone any justice at all. The mop goes with just about everything and is probably the most popular stone. You see it all the time but you don't see the chalcedony as often. Have you considered if you want to collect pieces set in yg or wg?? The mop comes in both but the chalcedony is only available in the wg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ryu_chan said:


> All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases
> 
> Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one!
> View attachment 1590226
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?
> View attachment 1590227
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole
> View attachment 1590228



Lovely!!!
The Socrate is my favorite.


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> The chalcydony is such a special stone...it can range from grey to almost lavender to light blue. Strangely, it is the only one that I have not collected nor lusted after. I have very fair skin with yellow undertones and I don't do this lovely stone any justice at all. The mop goes with just about everything and is probably the most popular stone. You see it all the time but you don't see the chalcedony as often. Have you considered if you want to collect pieces set in yg or wg?? The mop comes in both but the chalcedony is only available in the wg.



Both the YG and WG spoke to me. I also have fair skin but tan every so often and lighten up quick. I think that with such a big investment, I should know which to choose.... chalcydony may be my first. Have to see if NM carries her, just to see it in person. You ladies don't make it easy for me!


----------



## saks4me

ryu_chan said:


> All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases
> 
> Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one!
> View attachment 1590226
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?
> View attachment 1590227
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole
> View attachment 1590228



Big congrats! I would not get anything done if I had the Socrate ring! What a haul!


----------



## peppers90

ryu_chan said:


> All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases
> 
> Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one!
> View attachment 1590226
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?
> View attachment 1590227
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole
> View attachment 1590228



Beautiful ryu_chan!  Congrats love that Socrate!!


----------



## ryu_chan

Thanks *taxasgirliegirl, saks4me, peppers*. 

My only regret is not having gone for the socrate last year! I thought I would hold out for the Butterfly BTF ring, but I decided it will not suit me after all.


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the rings, ryu_chan.  lovely socrates!


----------



## mochi_ii

xactreality said:


> I am a Cartier addict but I think that there is a very high possibilty that I'm going to be a VCA one after owning this delicate buaety!


 

very nice combo!!!
how much is the VCA?


----------



## G&Smommy

ryu_chan said:


> All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases
> 
> Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one!
> View attachment 1590226
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?
> View attachment 1590227
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole
> View attachment 1590228


 
Beautiful rings!  Congrats!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am loving all the reveals!  Woot!


----------



## pond23

ryu_chan said:


> All these gorgeous reveals made me want to share my recent purchases
> 
> Socrate BTF ring. Absolutely love this one!
> View attachment 1590226
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings. Didn't plan to buy these, but DH gave me the idea to wear with my Frivole ring. I quite like them by themselves as well. A good alternative to Cartier Trinity, don't you think?
> View attachment 1590227
> 
> 
> Medium Perlee WG/RG rings along with Frivole
> View attachment 1590228



^ Yay! You're my frivole ring twin *ryu_chan*! I've been thinking of pairing this with the perlee wg too. So happy to see how pretty it looks on you!


----------



## goyardlover

Hi....just wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between the earclips and the earstuds....I was looking at the current prices and I'm a little confused by the pricing.  It seems the earstuds are significantly cheaper! are the motifs the same size? TIA


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello saks4me.
> If you go back a few days, I posted photos of both the large and the small frivole earrings.
> Both are beautiful...I decided to take the large size. They are really not very large in real life.


 
If you don't mind me asking, what is the difference in price?


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the difference in price?



I know you are a white gold lover and the white gold frivole earclips only come in the small size.  They are $5,150.


The yellow gold small are $4,900 and the yellow gold large are $6,100.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I know you are a white gold lover and the white gold frivole earclips only come in the small size. They are $5,150.
> 
> 
> The yellow gold small are $4,900 and the yellow gold large are $6,100.


 
Thank you sbelle, you are a fountain of knowledge with VCA. I guess it will have to be small size then but I will have to try them on first when I get overseas. VCA hasn't found it's way to Oz yet!

By the way, what is the latest retail for 20 motif chalcedony?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am fairly certain that the ear studs are smaller..
The ear clips are the same size as the motifs in the vintage alhambra necklace.
There are also super sized ear clips which are even larger than that.




goyardlover said:


> Hi....just wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between the earclips and the earstuds....I was looking at the current prices and I'm a little confused by the pricing. It seems the earstuds are significantly cheaper! are the motifs the same size? TIA


----------



## peppers90

^^ I agree.  I THINK earstuds are about the sweet/mini size.  Earclips are the 
vintage Alhambra size.


----------



## carrie8

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA will lengthen the necklace up to 2 inches.
> Another option is to buy a bracelet and connect it to the ten motif.
> It is crazy how expensive all these pieces are....and the prices continue to increase. My turquoise 20 motif has gone up 6K since I purchased it last May.
> Insane.


 
That is what i did with my chalcedony. Bought the 10 and the bracelet en VCA added 2 inches.


----------



## tbbbjb

*peppers90*: What a CUTIE in your avatar!


----------



## darkangel07760

Just got an email from VCA about the Cosmos collection... it is so pretty!


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> *peppers90*: What a CUTIE in your avatar!



Thanks! .....  and also appreciate all the turquoise updates


----------



## saks4me

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if VCA is included in Fashion Night Out? I assume that FNO is coming up (isn't it usually in Feb? ) and wondered it's included or excluded from NM. Any help would be great!


----------



## *jennifer*

Suzie said:


> Thank you sbelle, you are a fountain of knowledge with VCA. I guess it will have to be small size then but I will have to try them on first when I get overseas. VCA hasn't found it's way to Oz yet!
> 
> By the way, what is the latest retail for 20 motif chalcedony?



Suzie, the 20 motif chalcedony is $19,600.


----------



## ryu_chan

pond23 said:


> ^ Yay! You're my frivole ring twin *ryu_chan*! I've been thinking of pairing this with the perlee wg too. So happy to see how pretty it looks on you!


Great minds think alike 
The Frivole ring is old, and sometimes I thought it looked a little lonely.  Wg Perlee will look great! What size are you thinking? Mine are medium, and I thought they were small before I looked at the receipt! I wonder how small the small ring is...


----------



## *jennifer*

goyardlover said:


> Hi....just wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between the earclips and the earstuds....I was looking at the current prices and I'm a little confused by the pricing.  It seems the earstuds are significantly cheaper! are the motifs the same size? TIA



The earstuds are pretty tiny. The earclips are the same size as the vintage alhambra motifs in the necklace. In addition to the post, the earclips also close with a clasp in the back.


----------



## ryu_chan

Thanks *kim_mac, g&smommy*! I love the fact we can all share our common enthusiasm here!

I wore the socrate ring to a work event recently, and one of the male co-worker commented on my ring. They had no idea what the heck it was . It was very funny.


----------



## sbelle

saks4me said:


> Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if VCA is included in Fashion Night Out? I assume that FNO is coming up (isn't it usually in Feb? ) and wondered it's included or excluded from NM. Any help would be great!



Unless there is another one that I'm forgetting about, I think Fashion Night Out is in September.  

NM has the Trend Event coming up mid-February, but the only thing I've seen on it is "make a regular-priced purchase of $350 or more in women's apparel, accessories, shoes, handbags, or jewelry, and you'll receive a pair of Ippolita sterling silver earrings."

I suspect that VCA will forever be excluded from the NM "gift card events"--the same thing that happened with Chanel.


----------



## saks4me

sbelle said:


> Unless there is another one that I'm forgetting about, I think Fashion Night Out is in September.
> 
> NM has the Trend Event coming up mid-February, but the only thing I've seen on it is "make a regular-priced purchase of $350 or more in women's apparel, accessories, shoes, handbags, or jewelry, and you'll receive a pair of Ippolita sterling silver earrings."
> 
> I suspect that VCA will forever be excluded from the NM "gift card events"--the same thing that happened with Chanel.



Thanks for correcting me, sbelle! Wasn't sure if there are upcoming promos and whether VCA is excluded.


----------



## peppers90

sbelle said:


> Unless there is another one that I'm forgetting about, I think Fashion Night Out is in September.
> 
> NM has the Trend Event coming up mid-February, but the only thing I've seen on it is "make a regular-priced purchase of $350 or more in women's apparel, accessories, shoes, handbags, or jewelry, and you'll receive a pair of Ippolita sterling silver earrings."
> 
> I suspect that VCA will forever be excluded from the NM "gift card events"--the same thing that happened with Chanel.



Yes, I heard the same.  VCA does not want to be included in any more GC events ;(


----------



## Suzie

*jennifer* said:


> Suzie, the 20 motif chalcedony is $19,600.


Thanks, wow, haven't they gone up, I will have to go for the 10 motif.


----------



## kat99

ryu_chan said:


> Thanks *kim_mac, g&smommy*! I love the fact we can all share our common enthusiasm here!
> 
> I wore the socrate ring to a work event recently, and one of the male co-worker commented on my ring. They had no idea what the heck it was . It was very funny.



I love this ring! I always get comments on mine as well


----------



## pond23

ryu_chan said:


> Great minds think alike
> The Frivole ring is old, and sometimes I thought it looked a little lonely.  Wg Perlee will look great! What size are you thinking? Mine are medium, and I thought they were small before I looked at the receipt! I wonder how small the small ring is...



^ I was going to get the small size perlee, but it was much smaller than I had expected it to be. I am either going to get one medium white gold, or two smalls (I want to see how it will look stacked with two smalls, one in the front and one in the back). Your picture has me leaning toward the medium.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody checked a certain online auction website lately?  There are currently a LOT of vintage alhambra pieces..onyx, mop, coral..both red and white....


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody checked a certain online auction website lately?  There are currently a LOT of vintage alhambra pieces..onyx, mop, coral..both red and white....



I just looked -- you're right!  I just don't feel like I would be brave enough to purchase VCA on ebay.   I think I'd only do it if I knew the seller.......like Ann's Fabulous Finds and the $29,000 fluerette necklace that they have on ebay.  

Has any one here bought on Ebay?


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody checked a certain online auction website lately?  There are currently a LOT of vintage alhambra pieces..onyx, mop, coral..both red and white....



Those coral pieces are nothing new, they have been on/ off eBay for several months with lots of declined offers.  But, I suppose eventually they would want to sell them and someone (hopefully here, so we can get some eye candy) might get a good deal


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I just looked -- you're right!  I just don't feel like I would be brave enough to purchase VCA on ebay.   I think I'd only do it if I knew the seller.......like Ann's Fabulous Finds and the $29,000 fluerette necklace that they have on ebay.
> 
> Has any one here bought on Ebay?



My only VCA purchase on eBay was a Perlee piece, the transaction went fine (private owner, great deal!), but I ended up returning it.  I would do it again, as long as the person had the right 'story' and ALL the paperwork like mine did.


----------



## a4alice

hi guys, I'm very new to VCA but would like to order my first two pieces already!!  Do you know how much shipping usually is? I called Carly at the Naples store and she said while she won't charge me taxes for going to NY but shipping is $50 insured... which IMO is quite steep while Betteridge and London Jeweller has it for free shipping, except these two don't have the item I want in stock. Please help!!!

P.S. I'm interested in ordering the Vintage Alhambra YG onyx clover bracelet and the vintage carnelian clover pendant. 

TIA!!


----------



## preciousp

The only boutique that I have ordered from is Beverly Hills & the shipping is $25 for overnight & when I order from NM it has always been Free Priority overnight.


----------



## Candice0985

a4alice said:


> hi guys, I'm very new to VCA but would like to order my first two pieces already!!  Do you know how much shipping usually is? I called Carly at the Naples store and she said while she won't charge me taxes for going to NY but shipping is $50 insured... which IMO is quite steep while Betteridge and London Jeweller has it for free shipping, except these two don't have the item I want in stock. Please help!!!
> 
> P.S. I'm interested in ordering the Vintage Alhambra YG onyx clover bracelet and the vintage carnelian clover pendant.
> 
> TIA!!


I have ordered from Carly, and the service is great. the shipping was $50.00 but it was also being sent to Toronto so I was okay with that. would you have to pay taxes? London jewellers is in NY or NJ right?

I would order from the Naples store. If you order directly from a VCA boutique if you need extra links or sizing it's free but from an authorized deal my experience is you have to pay for sizing and extra length for a bracelet or necklace.

authorized dealers also take forever to get stock into the store....


----------



## peppers90

I would pay the $50; it's cheaper than paying the tax, right?


----------



## beachy10

I personally think betteridge is the best. Free shipping and free return shipping.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Not me.
I am too worried about authenticity.



sbelle said:


> I just looked -- you're right! I just don't feel like I would be brave enough to purchase VCA on ebay. I think I'd only do it if I knew the seller.......like Ann's Fabulous Finds and the $29,000 fluerette necklace that they have on ebay.
> 
> Has any one here bought on Ebay?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I totally agree.
Plus they give you a very nice appraisal letter.





beachy10 said:


> I personally think betteridge is the best. Free shipping and free return shipping.


----------



## Florasun

I knew I shouldn't have looked back into this thread! I am now plotting my next VCA purchase and I am so confused.

Since NM didn't deliver for me when I ordered the vintage turquoise earrings, I am thinking about contacting Betteridge. (thanks to advice from a VCA addict we all know and love - she is very girly )

Should I get them or the super turquoise? I had a pair of super turquoise but returned them so I could get the pave frivole. Now I think maybe the super were too big for me. It's difficult to know what to do when you don't have the earrings to try on. 

Before I go into shock, how much are the super and the regular turquoise now?


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:
			
		

> I knew I shouldn't have looked back into this thread! I am now plotting my next VCA purchase and I am so confused.
> 
> Since NM didn't deliver for me when I ordered the vintage turquoise earrings, I am thinking about contacting Betteridge. (thanks to advice from a VCA addict we all know and love - she is very girly )
> 
> Should I get them or the super turquoise? I had a pair of super turquoise but returned them so I could get the pave frivole. Now I think maybe the super were too big for me. It's difficult to know what to do when you don't have the earrings to try on.
> 
> Before I go into shock, how much are the super and the regular turquoise now?



$4950 for wg or yg regular size
$6150 for yg only super size

They do not make the super size in wg, sorry!


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> $4950 for wg or yg regular size
> $6150 for yg only super size
> 
> They do not make the super size in wg, sorry!


Thanks tbbbjb - you are a pearl. (or maybe a turquoise, LOL!) 
I cannot believe how much these have gone up! Over 1K in less than a year!


----------



## peppers90

^^ wow the earrings are so expensive now!  Im at work now, but I can post some comparison pics of vintage vs super if you want *Florasun*


----------



## Florasun

*Peppers *- that would be great!


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> *Peppers *- that would be great!



Ok, I had a CE class today and got out a little early....here are some reference pics. hth.  I would say the vintage is a tad smaller than a dime and super is a tad smaller than a nickel.  See below.....







*SUPER*





* VINTAGE*


----------



## Fashiongirl312

I know that several of you have the long 16 motif Magic necklace in the various colors.  I'm trying to make a final decision and now I think I'm confused between the WG White/Grey MOP and Chalcedony combination, the YG White/Grey MOP and Onyx combination and the YG All WHite MOP one. Would anyone be so kind as to post action shots wearing these necklaces long (not doubled) and against black or grey (as opposed to a light color since I tend to wear black/navy/grey/brown or other dark colors since I live in Chicago).  I mostly wear diamond jewelry set in WG, but have started to wear more YG pieces lately so I'm not sure which metal I prefer.  I'm afraid that I might buy two of them if I can't decide, so any help would really be appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## a4alice

Candice0985 said:


> I have ordered from Carly, and the service is great. the shipping was $50.00 but it was also being sent to Toronto so I was okay with that. would you have to pay taxes? London jewellers is in NY or NJ right?
> 
> I would order from the Naples store. If you order directly from a VCA boutique if you need extra links or sizing it's free but from an authorized deal my experience is you have to pay for sizing and extra length for a bracelet or necklace.
> 
> authorized dealers also take forever to get stock into the store....



Hey thanks all of you for your advice! I did manage to order from Carly and she actually waived the shipping for me since its my first time!! (she told me that obviously won't be able to do it every time but I really appreciated her efforts and she's been a fantastic SA!!) OMG I live in Toronto too but don't you have to pay crazy duties there?? i did call London jewellers and betteridge because they ship tax-free (for the state I'm shipping to) and complimentary, they didn't have the piece I wanted that's why I decide to order from the Naples store.


----------



## Florasun

peppers90 said:


> Ok, I had a CE class today and got out a little early....here are some reference pics. hth. I would say the vintage is a tad smaller than a dime and super is a tad smaller than a nickel. See below.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VINTAGE*


 
Thanks *peppers*!  In the first photo (side by side) the difference in size is not that apparent, but when you are wearing them the super looks a LOT larger than the vintage.


----------



## Candice0985

a4alice said:


> Hey thanks all of you for your advice! I did manage to order from Carly and she actually waived the shipping for me since its my first time!! (she told me that obviously won't be able to do it every time but I really appreciated her efforts and she's been a fantastic SA!!) OMG I live in Toronto too but don't you have to pay crazy duties there?? i did call London jewellers and betteridge because they ship tax-free (for the state I'm shipping to) and complimentary, they didn't have the piece I wanted that's why I decide to order from the Naples store.


duty is insane!!! I ordered a sweet rg bracelet from Carly and I knew obviously there would be duty fees but it ended up being just over 300 dollars in customs fees  I had to contact canadian customs and ended up getting just under 100 dollars back but still that's like 25% in taxes LOL

must be nice to have a u.s contact to ship to Carly is great! I'll definitely order from her again
I also chose to order directly from the boutique because the AD at birks takes forevveeerrr to get new pieces in. I had a RG sweet bracelet on order for 4 months they then contact me and told me they estimate it'll be another 2 months....so I cancelled my order and contacted the naples boutique on recommendation from another member here and had my bracelet in 48 hours!


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> Thanks *peppers*!  In the first photo (side by side) the difference in size is not that apparent, but when you are wearing them the super looks a LOT larger than the vintage.



You are right!  Side by side there is not much difference, but on the ear....different story.   I do find I like the super size, it is not too large for every day.  I know those Super Turq are $$$ but in YG they would be HOT, hot hot!  (not that this helps in your decision making )


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I want a pressie from Carly for all the fun business I'm sending her!!! LOL... I hope she knows I introduced her to everyone here!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Okay I want a pressie from Carly for all the fun business I'm sending her!!! LOL... I hope she knows I introduced her to everyone here!


lol I'll be calling her tomorrow. I sent my sweet bracelet back to have a half inch added to it...maybe I can sneak in the referral


----------



## surfergirljen

Oooh yes do!! haha... I think I've sent her like 5 or 6 ladies from here!!! You never know...   She hasn't even given me free shipping yet!


----------



## calisnoopy

Fashiongirl312 said:


> I know that several of you have the long 16 motif Magic necklace in the various colors. I'm trying to make a final decision and now I think I'm confused between the WG White/Grey MOP and Chalcedony combination, the YG White/Grey MOP and Onyx combination and the YG All WHite MOP one. Would anyone be so kind as to post action shots wearing these necklaces long (not doubled) and against black or grey (as opposed to a light color since I tend to wear black/navy/grey/brown or other dark colors since I live in Chicago). I mostly wear diamond jewelry set in WG, but have started to wear more YG pieces lately so I'm not sure which metal I prefer. I'm afraid that I might buy two of them if I can't decide, so any help would really be appreciated!! Thanks!


 
i posted pics of the magic alhambra 16 motif necklace that i have on this thread...you can do a search for it on the forum 

i know i have at least one pic of it being worn long against a green tee...sorry...i dont usually wear black etc hehe


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Thanks *Calisnoopy*. I did see your picture and the Magic necklace looks great.  I can't seem to find any action shots of the White Gold magic necklace though.  I'm curious if you and the other ladies that have the Magic find that they are not as wearable as the vintage or if you tire of them due to the different colors, sizes and spaces between the motifs, or if you still like the uniqueness of the design after time.  I would need to add a bracelets and additional lengths to a 20 motif so that it doesn't look too short on me given my height, but that would work too (though I still think that I'm generally attracted more to the Magic designs).

Have any of the *Toronto ladies* considered making an annual trip to a low-tax U.S. state to buy all of the VCA purchases you were thinking of making during the year?  With the crazy-high duties it sounds like you have to pay, it seems that the difference in taxes could easily cover the cost of the trip (depending on how much you were thinking of purchasing) and it could be a fun vacation as well.


----------



## sbelle

Anyone have any extra dollars burning a hole in your pocket?  

If so, you might want to jump on this diamond pendant necklace on Ann's Fabulous Finds for $6,200 (I am not sure what current retail is).

I don't like the pendants on me, so I am out of the running.  (Oh, and I failed to mention I don't have any $$$ after *texasgirlygirl*'s superb enabling.) 

I doubt this will last long....








http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_alhambra_pendant


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Oooh yes do!! haha... I think I've sent her like 5 or 6 ladies from here!!! You never know...   She hasn't even given me free shipping yet!


I didn't get free shipping either  maybe we are just to eager about our purchases and don't play "hardball" lol





Fashiongirl312 said:


> Thanks *Calisnoopy*. I did see your picture and the Magic necklace looks great.  I can't seem to find any action shots of the White Gold magic necklace though.  I'm curious if you and the other ladies that have the Magic find that they are not as wearable as the vintage or if you tire of them due to the different colors, sizes and spaces between the motifs, or if you still like the uniqueness of the design after time.  I would need to add a bracelets and additional lengths to a 20 motif so that it doesn't look too short on me given my height, but that would work too (though I still think that I'm generally attracted more to the Magic designs).
> 
> Have any of the *Toronto ladies* considered making an annual trip to a low-tax U.S. state to buy all of the VCA purchases you were thinking of making during the year?  With the crazy-high duties it sounds like you have to pay, it seems that the difference in taxes could easily cover the cost of the trip (depending on how much you were thinking of purchasing) and it could be a fun vacation as well.


I've considered it but this past year I have been busy with work and haven't had time to take a vacation!
i'm going to Vegas in early summer and i'll be doing some serious shopping while there
is there a VCA boutique in LV?



sbelle said:


> Anyone have any extra dollars burning a hole in your pocket?
> 
> If so, you might want to jump on this diamond pendant necklace on Ann's Fabulous Finds for $6,200 (I am not sure what current retail is).
> 
> I don't like the pendants on me, so I am out of the running.  (Oh, and I failed to mention I don't have any $$$ after *texasgirlygirl*'s superb enabling.)
> 
> I doubt this will last long....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_alhambra_pendant



I wish! it's gorgeous!


----------



## dbeech

sbelle said:


> Anyone have any extra dollars burning a hole in your pocket?
> 
> If so, you might want to jump on this diamond pendant necklace on Ann's Fabulous Finds for $6,200 (I am not sure what current retail is).
> 
> I don't like the pendants on me, so I am out of the running. (Oh, and I failed to mention I don't have any $$$ after *texasgirlygirl*'s superb enabling.)
> 
> I doubt this will last long....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_alhambra_pendant


 

Wow, it is already on hold...which one of you is getting this???


----------



## Fashiongirl312

*Candice0985*, Yes, there is a VCA boutique in LV.  I can certainly relate to working so hard that there is little time for vacations, but I'm sure that a VCA shopping spree should help to make up for that a bit!


----------



## park56

Candice0985 said:


> I didn't get free shipping either  maybe we are just to eager about our purchases and don't play "hardball" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered it but this past year I have been busy with work and haven't had time to take a vacation!
> i'm going to Vegas in early summer and i'll be doing some serious shopping while there
> is there a VCA boutique in LV?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! it's gorgeous!



Yup - I visited the one in Crystals a few months ago.  Have fun!


----------



## Candice0985

park56 said:


> Yup - I visited the one in Crystals a few months ago.  Have fun!


excellent.... I have already planned to room with one of my gf's who doesn't get easily intimidated by jewellery boutiques 

all the rest of my friends that are going don't understand my obsession with VCA, Cartier etc... they rather spend money on alcohol while in LV lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> excellent.... I have already planned to room with one of my gf's who doesn't get easily intimidated by jewellery boutiques
> 
> all the rest of my friends that are going don't understand my obsession with VCA, Cartier etc... they rather spend money on alcohol while in LV lol


 
Forget the alcohol!  I want the shinies!  I am with you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

darkangel07760 said:


> Forget the alcohol! I want the shinies! I am with you!


 Me, too!

What if you were on vacation somewhere they don't have a VCA boutique...and had your items shipped to where you are staying?  Betteridge offers free overnight (insured) shipping......... is this too weird and complicated?  

Do they charge tax at the Las Vegas VCA shops?  I only ask because I knwo a few prople who only buy their VCA there.......


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me, too!
> 
> What if you were on vacation somewhere they don't have a VCA boutique...and had your items shipped to where you are staying? Betteridge offers free overnight (insured) shipping......... is this too weird and complicated?
> 
> Do they charge tax at the Las Vegas VCA shops? I only ask because I knwo a few prople who only buy their VCA there.......


 
Hm.  I think they do charge tax, but maybe the tax is lower there and that's why they buy?  Personally, I have never been to Las Vegas, but I am dying to go, hopefully this year!


----------



## Phish Lala

Hi Ladies!!

I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol. 

- On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper! 

Any wishlists for Vday?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The cosmos collection is so pretty.
Everybody feels differently, but I would find the pendant or the earrings more wearable..but that's just me

For Valentines day, I would  the yg frivole multi station necklace to go with my earrings but it is on order and not expected to arrive for a couple of weeks....

Has anybody seen the carnelian effluage (major misspelling ) earrings?  They look like little hearts.... Beautiful.  Anything in carnelian would be a special gift for valentines day.  It will be fun to see what special gifts are revealed next week.





QUOTE=Phish Lala;21003376]Hi Ladies!!

I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol. 

- On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper! 

Any wishlists for Vday?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Florasun

Does VCA make the carnelian alhambra in the "sweet" size? I think that would be a cute gift. 
I'm still mulling over my next purchase. I think it will have to wait awhile. I hate waiting! 




texasgirliegirl said:


> The cosmos collection is so pretty.
> Everybody feels differently, but I would find the pendant or the earrings more wearable..but that's just me
> 
> For Valentines day, I would  the yg frivole multi station necklace to go with my earrings but it is on order and not expected to arrive for a couple of weeks....
> 
> Has anybody seen the carnelian effluage (major misspelling ) earrings?  They look like little hearts.... Beautiful.  Anything in carnelian would be a special gift for valentines day.  It will be fun to see what special gifts are revealed next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Phish Lala;21003376]Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol.
> 
> - On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper!
> 
> Any wishlists for Vday?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Candice0985

Florasun said:


> Does VCA make the carnelian alhambra in the "sweet" size? I think that would be a cute gift.
> I'm still mulling over my next purchase. I think it will have to wait awhile. I hate waiting!


[/QUOTE]
they make the carnelian in the sweet heart motif...perfect for valentines day


----------



## kimber418

Here are some pieces from the Van Cleef & Arpelss Effeuillage Series TGG!  It has always been a favorite of mine. I do not own it but I have always thought it would be the best gift to open from a loved one....

TGG you are such an enabler!!!


----------



## Florasun

Gorgeous!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

kimber418 said:
			
		

> Here are some pieces from the Van Cleef & Arpels&#146;s Effeuillage Series TGG!  It has always been a favorite of mine. I do not own it but I have always thought it would be the best gift to open from a loved one....
> 
> TGG you are such an enabler!!!



Oh wow!!!  I haven't seen these.  Now I wish I could unsee them.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> Here are some pieces from the Van Cleef & Arpelss Effeuillage Series TGG!  It has always been a favorite of mine. I do not own it but I have always thought it would be the best gift to open from a loved one....
> 
> TGG you are such an enabler!!!


Lovely !


----------



## Fashiongirl312

Phish Lala said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol.
> 
> - On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper!
> 
> Any wishlists for Vday?


 
I really like the Cosmos ring.  I definitely think that you can wear the Cosmos ring with jeans in the daytime (definitely the small size no problem, and I think even the large size would look great).  I have always liked the look of fancy diamonds with jeans, even more so than with an evening dress.  While the diameter of the ring is big (especially on the large size), because the diamonds are small and pave, it is not an over the top look. I was thinking of buying the large size Cosmos (but I'm not sure if I would rather have a more simple design with larger diamonds from another jeweler) and I would absolutely wear it with jeans, slacks, etc.  I think it really just depends on your personal style, but I absolutely believe in wearing what you have for all types of occasions.  It sounds like you love it, which is what is most important--let us know what happens!


----------



## surfergirljen

Florasun said:


> Does VCA make the carnelian alhambra in the "sweet" size? I think that would be a cute gift.
> I'm still mulling over my next purchase. I think it will have to wait awhile. I hate waiting!


[/QUOTE]

I THINK they do! I'm pretty sure they do make a RG/Carnelian clover or heart... but you'll have to check with a boutique to be sure. I'm pretty positive they have SOMETHING in sweet in carnelian though b/c for a while I was contemplating a little sweet collection!


----------



## Florasun

Phish Lala said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol.
> 
> - On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper!
> 
> Any wishlists for Vday?



I think you could wear it with jeans and a t-shirt. It is a beautiful piece.


----------



## *jennifer*

I THINK they do! I'm pretty sure they do make a RG/Carnelian clover or heart... but you'll have to check with a boutique to be sure. I'm pretty positive they have SOMETHING in sweet in carnelian though b/c for a while I was contemplating a little sweet collection![/QUOTE]

There is definitely a carnelian heart in the sweets collection bc i almost bought it! i haven't seen a carnelian sweets-size clover though.


----------



## *jennifer*

Phish Lala said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I feel so out of the loop I have been on a (much needed) vacation for 3 weeks, and while it was wonderful, my addiction has not been fed in wayyy too long. DH and I are heading down to Boca Raton for the weekend though so I can pay Doreen and Miriam a visit. I was feeling the same way about wanting a little extra perks for reccomending all my friends to purchase from the boutique ( I always got top-notch personalized service, and never felt rushed or pressured, the girls know their stuff!), and lo and behold I received a full sized bottle of Oriens in the mail yesterday with a wonderful thank you note!! It really was the sweetest gesture and the perfume smells AMAZINGG- definitely my new everyday scent, will remind me of VCA on a constant basis lol.
> 
> - On a side note, VALENTINES is coming up and im hoping to get an anniversary/vday goodie from the DH!! :O I have been obsessing over the Cosmos ring....the shape of the flower just looks so "alive" to me!! Do you think it is a piece I can wear with just jeans and a t-shirt, or only with an evening dress? I seem to think it is very versatile and definitely a showstopper!
> 
> Any wishlists for Vday?


the cosmos is definitely wearable casually, i think! i have worn pave frivoles out in jeans and i would most certainly do the same with the cosmos if i had them!  i love the cosmos line. so beautiful! 

there's lots of stuff on my perma-wishlist, but i've promised to put myself on a temporary VCA ban since i just got those 2 10-motif turqs...


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> Does VCA make the carnelian alhambra in the "sweet" size? I think that would be a cute gift.
> I'm still mulling over my next purchase. I think it will have to wait awhile. I hate waiting!






*jennifer* said:


> I THINK they do! I'm pretty sure they do make a RG/Carnelian clover or heart... but you'll have to check with a boutique to be sure. I'm pretty positive they have SOMETHING in sweet in carnelian though b/c for a while I was contemplating a little sweet collection!
> 
> There is definitely a carnelian heart in the sweets collection bc i almost bought it! i haven't seen a carnelian sweets-size clover though.



There is a Sweet RG carnelian heart necklace (I have had it on order since Septemberwith NO deliver date in sight).

There is also a Sweet carnelian clover necklace in YG.  The carnelian pieces are really hard to come by right now, almost like the turquoise but you can still order them; you just do not get a  deliver date.  It also did not help that the Chinese celebrations really wiped out what little was available of the Carnelian because of it being red.

There are no matching sweet carnelian heart earrings, only sweet mop heart earrings.

I am not sure about the sweet bracelets, but I hope this helps.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kimber418 said:


> Here are some pieces from the Van Cleef & Arpelss Effeuillage Series TGG!  It has always been a favorite of mine. I do not own it but I have always thought it would be the best gift to open from a loved one....
> 
> TGG you are such an enabler!!!




I love that collection although I only own the ring. I cannot believe it is 4400 now. I saw one resale recently....I think it was on AFF.


----------



## a4alice

Candice0985 said:


> duty is insane!!! I ordered a sweet rg bracelet from Carly and I knew obviously there would be duty fees but it ended up being just over 300 dollars in customs fees  I had to contact canadian customs and ended up getting just under 100 dollars back but still that's like 25% in taxes LOL
> 
> must be nice to have a u.s contact to ship to Carly is great! I'll definitely order from her again
> I also chose to order directly from the boutique because the AD at birks takes forevveeerrr to get new pieces in. I had a RG sweet bracelet on order for 4 months they then contact me and told me they estimate it'll be another 2 months....so I cancelled my order and contacted the naples boutique on recommendation from another member here and had my bracelet in 48 hours!



WOW 25% is crazy... that's why I always get them to ship it to my contact address whenever I buy expensive things just to avoid any taxes or duties (I also have a tax-free state address which makes things a lot easier too) anyway I can't wait to see my necklace this Saturday!!!


----------



## a4alice

tbbbjb said:


> There is a Sweet RG carnelian heart necklace (I have had it on order since Septemberwith NO deliver date in sight).
> 
> There is also a Sweet carnelian clover necklace in YG.  The carnelian pieces are really hard to come by right now, almost like the turquoise but you can still order them; you just do not get a  deliver date.  It also did not help that the Chinese celebrations really wiped out what little was available of the Carnelian because of it being red.
> 
> There are no matching sweet carnelian heart earrings, only sweet mop heart earrings.
> 
> I am not sure about the sweet bracelets, but I hope this helps.



I thought the Sweet carnelian necklaces and bracelets only come with RG (which I actually prefer).. but anyway the carnelian is hard to come by, I tried looking for either the Sweet heart or Sweet clover pendant OR bracelet and found none in stock at the moment anywhere. Does someone know where they might have it in stock?


----------



## lychee124

tbbbjb said:


> There is a Sweet RG carnelian heart necklace (I have had it on order since Septemberwith NO deliver date in sight).
> 
> There is also a Sweet carnelian clover necklace in YG.  The carnelian pieces are really hard to come by right now, almost like the turquoise but you can still order them; you just do not get a  deliver date.  It also did not help that the Chinese celebrations really wiped out what little was available of the Carnelian because of it being red.
> 
> There are no matching sweet carnelian heart earrings, only sweet mop heart earrings.
> 
> I am not sure about the sweet bracelets, but I hope this helps.



A couple of years ago, I bought the sweet carnelian clover bracelet in rose gold. At the time, they also had a matching necklace. Wonder if they still carry these pieces for you.


----------



## VD za

This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived 

Thx for letting me share,

VD za


----------



## dbeech

Gorgeous, I've never seen a sweet in Carnelian...I really love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!
It looks perfect on you....and the carnelian is such a gorgeous red color.






VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za


----------



## wantitneedit

Is the carnelian getting redder?  it was once described to me as brique red?


----------



## surfergirljen

VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za



Wow the colour looks beautiful on you!  It is VERY red - I love it!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

wantitneedit said:


> Is the carnelian getting redder?  it was once described to me as brique red?



Beautiful carnelian, *VD za*!!
Carnelian can range from a deep blood red to a more orange-y red.


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks jennifer!


----------



## elleestbelle

VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za



Absolutely gorgeous! The carnelian is an amazing color! Congrats and so glad it fonally came in so you could share its beauty!!


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> *BTW--did everyone know that there were difference sizes of Van Cleef & Arpels necklace boxes?
> 
> All this time I had no idea, I mean I had different boxes for earrings and bracelet but for necklaces, mine were all the same size/style ones (whether it was for the Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace or my 20 motif Vintage Alhambra necklaces or the Single Pendant Necklaces...)
> 
> Until I went into a local jeweler in Boston to drop off a couple necklaces to get the clasps changed and the SA there mentioned having a "Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace box" and I asked her to see it and she gave one to me since I told her my Magic Alhambra necklace is just a tad long on the regular VCA necklace box I have at home...
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the VCA necklace box style I had before (left) and the newer suede feeling large Magic Alhambra VCA box I got just a few days ago (right)...didn't realize the newer style boxes are also no longer the green satin feel but a nice green suede exterior...
> 
> How many VCA necklace size boxes are there technically????*



I meant to answer this before.  I have recieved the large green suede boxes when I have purchased a magic necklace, 20 motifs, and the long byzantine alhambra.  I received the satiny boxes for the 10 motifs.  I have also received the small suede travel pouches when I have sent necklaces for repair.

Here's a pic of the small suede travel pouch with the large suede box.


----------



## tbbbjb

*jennifer* said:


> Beautiful carnelian, *VD za*!!
> Carnelian can range from a deep blood red to a more orange-y red.



I would love to see a comparison as I have only seen the orange-y red in person.  Does anyone have both or access to both for pics?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tbbbjb

VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za



Lovely, wear it in good health!


----------



## ghoztz

VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za




it is so pretty in Carnelian!  and it is perfect for everyday use.  good buy!!


----------



## thimp

VD za said:


> This is my beautiful Carnelian sweet collection.....It took a while before I received it (I ordered since Oct last year).....and it just arrived
> 
> Thx for letting me share,
> 
> VD za



Congratulations! What a beauuutiful red!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I meant to answer this before. I have recieved the large green suede boxes when I have purchased a magic necklace, 20 motifs, and the long byzantine alhambra. I received the satiny boxes for the 10 motifs. I have also received the small suede travel pouches when I have sent necklaces for repair.
> 
> Here's a pic of the small suede travel pouch with the large suede box.


 

ahh, so you always got the Green Suede Large Ones for

--20 motif necklaces

--magic alhambra 16 motif im guessing?

when did you purchase your 20 motifs/magic alhambra if you don't mind me asking...just curious to see when VCA switched over to the new suede versions...

or is the large ones suede and the smaller ones still the green satin?

thanks for posting/responding too


----------



## ryu_chan

It seems the small ones are green satin, and the large ones are suede from my recent experiences. In terms of packaging, I prefer the Cartier although I like VCA for what is _inside_ the box.


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> ahh, so you always got the Green Suede Large Ones for
> 
> --20 motif necklaces
> 
> --magic alhambra 16 motif im guessing?
> 
> when did you purchase your 20 motifs/magic alhambra if you don't mind me asking...just curious to see when VCA switched over to the new suede versions...
> 
> or is the large ones suede and the smaller ones still the green satin?
> 
> thanks for posting/responding too



I have bought from both VCA and NM.  My 10 motifs and shorter necklaces (yg byzantine alhambra) have all come from VCA and all come in the smaller satin boxes.  All of my longer necklaces have come from NM and have come in the larger boxes.      

My memory can be hazy about when I purchased something but I am thinking I got my first 20 motif in mid-2010, so I would have gotten my first bigger box then.  I could be wrong, but I think I was still getting the smaller satin box with short necklaces purchased from VCA at the beginning of 2011.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Anyone have any extra dollars burning a hole in your pocket?
> 
> If so, you might want to jump on this diamond pendant necklace on Ann's Fabulous Finds for $6,200 (I am not sure what current retail is).
> 
> I don't like the pendants on me, so I am out of the running.  (Oh, and I failed to mention I don't have any $$$ after *texasgirlygirl*'s superb enabling.)
> 
> I doubt this will last long....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_alhambra_pendant





dbeech said:


> Wow, it is already on hold...which one of you is getting this???



It is off of hold and available again, if anyone is interested.  I believe this retails for $7400, so not a bad deal for $6200.  Hope someone here can benefit from this information


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I have bought from both VCA and NM. My 10 motifs and shorter necklaces (yg byzantine alhambra) have all come from VCA and all come in the smaller satin boxes. All of my longer necklaces have come from NM and have come in the larger boxes.
> 
> My memory can be hazy about when I purchased something but I am thinking I got my first 20 motif in mid-2010, so I would have gotten my first bigger box then. I could be wrong, but I think I was still getting the smaller satin box with short necklaces purchased from VCA at the beginning of 2011.


 
thanks sooo much, love the larger suede boxes!  im going to see if my local VCA jeweler will sell some extras to me haha cos i cant believe how strict VCA NY boutique was...i offered to even buy some extra cases/boxes and they said they have 0 extras!!??

and this was after me talking to the nice VCA repair manager there too and she was super helpful with my repair and such...but just super strict on their boxes/cases allocation i guess =X


----------



## periogirl28

*jennifer* said:


> Beautiful carnelian, *VD za*!!
> Carnelian can range from a deep blood red to a more orange-y red.


 
Totally agree with this. I have the Sweet Carnelian heart pendant and the 2011 Christmas limited edition clover in Carnelian. For both, I asked my SA to pick pieces in blood red as I prefer it to brick red.


----------



## Ascella

ryu_chan said:


> I prefer the Cartier although I like VCA for what is _inside_ the box.


I also prefer the boxes from Cartier, although the recent switch of VCA to suede boxes is definitely an improvement.



calisnoopy said:


> im going to see if my local VCA jeweler will sell some extras to me haha cos i cant believe how strict VCA NY boutique was...i offered to even buy some extra cases/boxes and they said they have 0 extras!!??


All the large brands have pretty strict policy about their packaging material, I would guess it might be possible to exchange an old box with a new one, but getting extra boxes are no no. Not sure why it is so, could be to prevent people selling counterfeits in original boxes.


----------



## Ascella

I have seen somewhere that the next price increase will be beginning of April, can someone confirm this?


----------



## misssoph

Ascella said:


> I have seen somewhere that the next price increase will be beginning of April, can someone confirm this?



They couldn't possibly, could they?


----------



## Ascella

misssoph said:


> They couldn't possibly, could they?


I was very skeptical at first as well, then I saw one source from UK and another from Canada saying this independently, that's why I came here to see if anyone has heard of it.


----------



## sjunky13

Ascella said:


> I have seen somewhere that the next price increase will be beginning of April, can someone confirm this?


 
I heard no more increases for a while. HMMM. If they do this , they have some balls! LOL


----------



## sbelle

Ascella said:


> I was very skeptical at first as well, then I saw one source from UK and another from Canada saying this independently, that's why I came here to see if anyone has heard of it.



If I am remembering correctly, the timing of increases in the US and Europe are generally not the same.


----------



## Ascella

sbelle said:


> If I am remembering correctly, the timing of increases in the US and Europe are generally not the same.


That's correct, Europe is usually one month earlier than America.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ascella said:


> I have seen somewhere that the next price increase will be beginning of April, can someone confirm this?


----------



## calisnoopy

Ascella said:


> I also prefer the boxes from Cartier, although the recent switch of VCA to suede boxes is definitely an improvement.
> 
> 
> All the large brands have pretty strict policy about their packaging material, I would guess it might be possible to exchange an old box with a new one, but getting extra boxes are no no. Not sure why it is so, could be to prevent people selling counterfeits in original boxes.


 
ahhh interesting, cos ive never had issues at Tiffany, Cartier or Chanel getting more fine jewelry boxes...


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


>



nuts!


----------



## NYHONEY

kimber418 said:


> Here are some pieces from the Van Cleef & Arpelss Effeuillage Series TGG! It has always been a favorite of mine. I do not own it but I have always thought it would be the best gift to open from a loved one....
> 
> TGG you are such an enabler!!!


 

i love them my husband bought this ring 3 days ago but i exchanged it for something else..


----------



## VD za

dbeech said:


> Gorgeous, I've never seen a sweet in Carnelian...I really love it.





Thanks Dbeech


----------



## VD za

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!
> It looks perfect on you....and the carnelian is such a gorgeous red color.




Thank you Texasgirliegirl! I also love the long 20 motifs too!! Maybe a little of my budget right now....wish I got it 2 years ago


----------



## VD za

surfergirljen said:


> Wow the colour looks beautiful on you!  It is VERY red - I love it!!!



Thanks Surfergirljen...Love it


----------



## VD za

elleestbelle said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! The carnelian is an amazing color! Congrats and so glad it fonally came in so you could share its beauty!!




Thank you Elleestbelle


----------



## VD za

tbbbjb said:


> Lovely, wear it in good health!








ghoztz said:


> it is so pretty in Carnelian!  and it is perfect for everyday use.  good buy!!








thimp said:


> Congratulations! What a beauuutiful red!!!





Thanks guys...I'm in love with it


----------



## VD za

periogirl28 said:


> Totally agree with this. I have the Sweet Carnelian heart pendant and the 2011 Christmas limited edition clover in Carnelian. For both, I asked my SA to pick pieces in blood red as I prefer it to brick red.



Hi Periogirl28,
Can you take the pictures for us to show the differences.

Thank you,



VD za


----------



## Ascella

calisnoopy said:


> ahhh interesting, cos ive never had issues at Tiffany, Cartier or Chanel getting more fine jewelry boxes...


Maybe it's another story when you know the SA really well?


----------



## periogirl28

VD za said:


> Hi Periogirl28,
> Can you take the pictures for us to show the differences.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> VD za


 
These are my Carnelian pieces, more dark red tone. I do not have any in the brick/orangey red.


----------



## diamond lover

anyone has the Byzantine Alhambra pendant with necklace?  I bought a used one and would like to know the measurements of the pendant (mine is 13/16 inch) and if the necklace has any markings on the necklace as mine has nothing visible to the eye but some very very tiny stamps which cannot be read.  There is no small gold plate with VCA markings like some VCA necklaces.

Pls advice Thanks!


----------



## preciousp

I have the Byzantine Alhambra pendant w/necklace & it is the same size as the one you have.  This necklace doesn't have the small gold plate but has markings on the part of the pendant that the chain goes through.  The top part says VCA G750 & has a small stamp & the bottom part has the serial # & the VCA stamp. HTH


----------



## Florasun

Ascella said:


> I have seen somewhere that the next price increase will be beginning of April, can someone confirm this?





texasgirliegirl said:


>



What she said!!! ^^^ :censor:


----------



## Florasun

Yesterday I saw the vintage MOP earclips in rose-gold. 
They are gorgeous!


----------



## wren

Does anyone have both the YG MOP Alhambra bracelet and the YG Byzantine bracelet (3 gold motifs)????

If yes, I'd love to see a modeling pic of the two of  them worn together.  I have the MOP, and am considering the second to wear with it.

Thanks  so much!!


----------



## VD za

periogirl28 said:


> These are my Carnelian pieces, more dark red tone. I do not have any in the brick/orangey red.



Thank you so much Periogirl28....U also have sweet MOP in butterfly? So beautiful! I want one too 




VD za


----------



## diamond lover

preciousp said:


> I have the Byzantine Alhambra pendant w/necklace & it is the same size as the one you have. This necklace doesn't have the small gold plate but has markings on the part of the pendant that the chain goes through. The top part says VCA G750 & has a small stamp & the bottom part has the serial # & the VCA stamp. HTH


 
thanks so much for your speedy response! the description the same as mine


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> What she said!!! ^^^ :censor:



Hilarious!! Don't you love these crazy little things?


----------



## peppers90

Anyone expecting a little VCA for Valentines Day ?  Hope to see some reveals today.
Nothing from my DH- he is not a believer in Valentines ;(.  DD and I will be enjoying
it though!


----------



## beachy10

peppers90 said:


> Anyone expecting a little VCA for Valentines Day ? Hope to see some reveals today.
> Nothing from my DH- he is not a believer in Valentines ;(. DD and I will be enjoying
> it though!


 
Not for me. SO doesn't buy me much in the way of jewelry that I like. I have to buy that stuff for myself if I want to get what I want.


----------



## peppers90

^^ Me too *beachy*, DH not a big jewelry spender- trying to clean out the closet and sell on eBay for my next
items


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> Anyone expecting a little VCA for Valentines Day ?  Hope to see some reveals today.



DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!

So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence 








I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Anyone expecting a little VCA for Valentines Day ?  Hope to see some reveals today.
> Nothing from my DH- he is not a believer in Valentines ;(.  DD and I will be enjoying
> it though!



I have the same type of DH!  I'm even making dinner tonight.


----------



## mikeyta

my DH does not believe in Valentine, so I have to read and share the joy for whom receive
goodies from DH on TPF


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra YG MOP bracelet for $3300.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/97034

I hope someone on here treats herself to it for Valentine's day


----------



## surfergirljen

sbelle said:


> DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!
> 
> So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!



Ooh good girl!!!

No VCA but small Cartier I posted in the Valentine's post!


----------



## tbbbjb

mikeyta said:


> my DH does not believe in Valentine, so I have to read and share the joy for whom receive
> goodies from DH on TPF



You are not alone!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Happy Valentine's day to all my fellow VCA addicts!


----------



## a4alice

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra YG MOP bracelet for $3300.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/97034
> 
> I hope someone on here treats herself to it for Valentine's day



hmmmm is this authentic? looks tempting!! HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to ALL OF YOU!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Congrats *sbelle* in your large Frivoles!  I like your version of "a little something"


----------



## tbbbjb

a4alice said:


> hmmmm is this authentic? looks tempting!! HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to ALL OF YOU!!!!!



Yes, It is authentic.  Ann's Fabulous Finds is a reputable seller.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

a4alice said:


> hmmmm is this authentic? looks tempting!! HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to ALL OF YOU!!!!!



 She ONLY sells authentic items.  She takes a long time to authenticate each piece she sells. I have purchased from her in the past.


----------



## a4alice

Thanks for the clarification above!! I wish it was the onyx bracelet though because I will definitely snatch it right away!!


----------



## VD za

sbelle said:


> DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!
> 
> So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!






Wow! You r so lucky Sbelle!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sbelle!!!!!!
I just read this.  You got them!!!
You are going to LOVE these earrings and they will look even more striking on you with your lovely dark hair.
Perfect spring flowers!!!
So happy to be your frivole twin






sbelle said:


> DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!
> 
> So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!
> 
> So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!



LOL at sbelle! I can see your husband now  Oh no she ditt-nt! 
These are gorgeous - I am starting to want a pair myself. Ms. Texasgirlienabler is a bad influence!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> DH told me to get a myself a little something for Valentine's Day, so I am!  Of course his definition of "a little something" and mine are vastly different.   He knows this but still forgets to be clear!
> 
> So, thanks to *tgg* and her influence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting the large yellow gold frivole earrings!


Very pretty ,congrats


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> Ok, I had a CE class today and got out a little early....here are some reference pics. hth.  I would say the vintage is a tad smaller than a dime and super is a tad smaller than a nickel.  See below.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SUPER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * VINTAGE*


Thank you so much for your comparison pix! This was very useful


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ms. Texasgirlienabler......







Florasun said:


> LOL at sbelle! I can see your husband now  Oh no she ditt-nt!
> These are gorgeous - I am starting to want a pair myself. Ms. Texasgirlienabler is a bad influence!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.


----------



## Suzie

MustLuvDogs said:


> My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603430


 
How beautiful, what a great husband. Do they have these in silver I wonder?


----------



## diamond lover

MustLuvDogs said:


> My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603430


 
beautiful! i tried on this a few weeks ago and it looks very nice, the rose gold is the best I have ever seen. I am planning to buy the 10 motif necklace before price increase (HK price increase is 1 mth earlier than the US)


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Suzie said:
			
		

> How beautiful, what a great husband. Do they have these in silver I wonder?



Thanks so much Suzie.  I think they make it in white gold but not positive.  Maybe one of the expert enablers will step in to confirm


----------



## MustLuvDogs

diamond lover said:
			
		

> beautiful! i tried on this a few weeks ago and it looks very nice, the rose gold is the best I have ever seen. I am planning to buy the 10 motif necklace before price increase (HK price increase is 1 mth earlier than the US)



Thanks.  I agree...vca's rose gold is exceptionally pretty.  The necklace would be amazing.  I'll be watching for your reveal!  BTW I love your avatar...he/she is too cute.


----------



## Suzie

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks so much Suzie. I think they make it in white gold but not positive. Maybe one of the expert enablers will step in to confirm


 
If that is the case then they may make a 10 motif necklace in the same combo?


----------



## I'll take two

MustLuvDogs said:


> My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603430


Lovely ,congrats


----------



## *jennifer*

Suzie said:


> If that is the case then they may make a 10 motif necklace in the same combo?



i think currently they only make it with pave and white gold, not white gold alone.

congrats on your new bracelet, *MustLuvDogs*! the rose gold is beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

*jennifer* said:


> i think currently they only make it with pave and white gold, not white gold alone.
> 
> congrats on your new bracelet, *MustLuvDogs*! the rose gold is beautiful.


 


Thanks jennifer, no pave white gold for me, way outa my league.


----------



## elleestbelle

MustLuvDogs said:


> My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 1603430



happy vady and congrats! That is a gorgeous bracelet!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Beautiful bracelet *MustLuvDogs *!!! Love it!!  I am hoping to hear about the new RG pieces that are coming out soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What is this?
This is a VCA thread.......




nyc3721 said:


> is that VCA jewlery are more popular than bvlgari??? i don' think so...


----------



## Candice0985

judging the activity level of the VCA thread compared to the bulgari thread I thinking VCA is more popular! but then again what does that matter!?!?


----------



## Candice0985

mustlovedogs- lovely valentines day present! I LOVE VCA's RG


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra YG MOP bracelet for $3300.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/97034
> 
> I hope someone on here treats herself to it for Valentine's day


Thanks for sharing this info! Saw it too but someone beat me. Then I got put on their list if the person buying doesn't & got a notification. By the time I looked, it was on layaway again. Lol-wasn't meant to be I guess. It's only $400. less than retail anyway but good deal!


----------



## a4alice

CATEYES said:


> Thanks for sharing this info! Saw it too but someone beat me. Then I got put on their list if the person buying doesn't & got a notification. By the time I looked, it was on layaway again. Lol-wasn't meant to be I guess. It's only $400. less than retail anyway but good deal!



LOL same here!!! I actually had a chance on the first day it was posted but I didn't know about the layaway option so I decided to pass it on because I wanted to get the onyx instead. hahah oh well I guess it's just not meant to be for me either.

Has anyone heard of the next price increase coming up? Is it in March or April?


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful bracelet *MustLuvDogs *!!! Love it!!  I am hoping to hear about the new RG pieces that are coming out soon.


I am hoping for more RG too!! Maybe RG with MOP or something. I am so in love with the carnelian in RG I may end up sticking to that in the end.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> I am hoping for more RG too!! Maybe RG with MOP or something. I am so in love with the carnelian in RG I may end up sticking to that in the end.



I heard it will be a limited edition RG with ebony wood.....  Probably not until April...


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I heard it will be a limited edition RG with ebony wood..... Probably not until April...


 
omg ebony wood?  sounds awesome.  i would love to see that!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hilarious!! Don't you love these crazy little things?





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I heard it will be a limited edition RG with ebony wood.....  Probably not until April...



Ebony wood......hhhmmmm idk how that's going to end up looking...Lol! Thanks for the info though&#58370;


----------



## ryu_chan

MustLuvDogs said:


> My Valentine's day gift from dh...a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in rose gold.


It is very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Ebony wood......hhhmmmm idk how that's going to end up looking...Lol! Thanks for the info though&#58370;



My SA mentioned this to me too, it's supposedly wood from the Van Cleefs, they found some of it and are making it into jewelry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How will this look much different from the onyx?
Why won't they introduce a limited edition GREY MOP???




ALLinTHEbag said:


> I heard it will be a limited edition RG with ebony wood..... Probably not until April...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lovely VCA addicts...would you like to see what arrived today?


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely VCA addicts...would you like to see what arrived today?


 Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Trying to post but I am receiving a message that I need to resize my photos and I don't know how to do this....!!!  Still trying...


----------



## sjunky13

I do it in paint, bring them down to 40 % and save.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely VCA addicts...would you like to see what arrived today?


 How exciting, you have the best stuff!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely VCA addicts...would you like to see what arrived today?


um let me think about it....YES PLEASE!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely VCA addicts...would you like to see what arrived today?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Trying to post but I am receiving a message that I need to resize my photos and I don't know how to do this....!!!  Still trying...




Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....


----------



## sbelle

^ I adore this necklace.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....


 
OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. It looks gorgeous. I have the ring on the way! This is soo amazing. yay for Frivole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

TGG it looks amazing on you, the YG glows on your skin tone. congratulations on a beautiful piece!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful necklace tgg!

Congrats to everyone on their vca goodies!

Not sure on this wood development its a wait and see thing for me


----------



## ryu_chan

Tgg - oh my gosh, it is so beautiful! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....



Congratulations and wear it in good health!  It looks awesome on you!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Congrats, TGG!  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *TGG!* The frivole necklace looks stunning on you!!


----------



## Florasun

OMG TGG - it is stunning! I loooooooovvvvve this necklace! It looks fabulous on you. You are so lucky that you can afford good jewelry and you wear it well! I forsee a run on frivole necklaces now, thanks to your enabling. I should buy stock in Van Cleef, LOL! (and Hermes...)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks so much!
I will try that once I get the babes to bed....



sjunky13 said:


> I do it in paint, bring them down to 40 % and save.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Suzie!!!
You have some pretty special treasures, too 




Suzie said:


> How exciting, you have the best stuff!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, dear Sbelle.



sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you so much!!!
Can't wait to see your beautiful ring.
Beautiful pieces for Spring.




sjunky13 said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. It looks gorgeous. I have the ring on the way! This is soo amazing. yay for Frivole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are sweet, sweet, sweet!
Yes...Hermes+VCA=




Florasun said:


> OMG TGG - it is stunning! I loooooooovvvvve this necklace! It looks fabulous on you. You are so lucky that you can afford good jewelry and you wear it well! I forsee a run on frivole necklaces now, thanks to your enabling. I should buy stock in Van Cleef, LOL! (and Hermes...)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks so much!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow *TGG!* The frivole necklace looks stunning on you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Cavalier Girl!!




Cavalier Girl said:


> Congrats, TGG! It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....


 Oh, it is just gorgeous.

You have a great neck too. Mine is a bit like a turkey!!!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> *]I forsee a run on frivole necklaces now, thanks to your enabling. I should buy stock in Van Cleef, LOL! (and Hermes...)*



Lol--I was thinking the same thing! * texasgirliegirl *  models it so well!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....




this is divine --so simple and light but so rich and three dimensional!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> Oh behalf of tgg may I present her newest addition....



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## wren

Beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> My SA mentioned this to me too, it's supposedly wood from the Van Cleefs, they found some of it and are making it into jewelry.


Sounds interesting. I'm sure anything from VCA will be amazing, just sounds funny. I was dreaming & hoping they would put out an Onyx in RG.....the color would pop. Just dreaming though....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Suzie, Sbelle,Hermesaholic,Bethc, and wren,
Thank you so much for your kind comments. 
Suzie-I seriously doubt that you have a turkey neck!!! You crack me up.
Florasun- Too cute! I wish that one of you would decide to become my frivole twin!!
Xoxo


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you so much!



QUOTE=G&Smommy;21072089]Beautiful!  Congrats![/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So sweet tpf friends-
You all have such excellent taste.....
Would you feel that it would be overkill to wear the necklace with the earrings?
I like the proportions of the ones I have (large) with the necklace.  I was imagining a simple navy sundress or perhaps jeans and a white (or black) t-shirt this Summer....
Fun or too matchy?  Will I look too much like a granny....LOL?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> My SA mentioned this to me too, it's supposedly wood from the Van Cleefs, they found some of it and are making it into jewelry.



I heard the same thing.  

Before I heard it, I ran across some vintage VCA earrings and the description said they were made of wood.  I thought it must be a mistake!  I'll see if I can dig up a picture of them.


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> So sweet tpf friends-
> You all have such excellent taste.....
> Would you feel that it would be overkill to wear the necklace with the earrings?
> I like the proportions of the ones I have (large) with the necklace.  I was imagining a simple navy sundress or perhaps jeans and a white (or black) t-shirt this Summer....
> Fun or too matchy?  Will I look too much like a granny....LOL?



it looks beautiful on you, texasgirliegirl!! it doesn't sound granny-like at all!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I do it in paint, bring them down to 40 % and save.



Omg funny. I do this too. There must be another way but my dh is too busy to how me. Hahaha!

Gorgeous necklace!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I ran across some vintage VCA earrings and the description said they were made of wood.  I thought it must be a mistake!  I'll see if I can dig up a picture of them.



Here they are







http://www.macklowegallery.com/gall...ls+Diamond+and+Wood+Door+Knocker+Ear+Pendants

The description:

Van Cleef & Arpels Diamond and Wood Door Knocker Ear Pendants

A pair of 18 karat gold hoop earrings with wood and diamonds by Van Cleef & Arpels, NY. The earrings have wood hoops and 26 round-cut diamonds with an approximate total weight of 1.20 carats. In the door knocker style.

Artist: Van Cleef & Arpels
Signed: VCA NY 18K 1509
Circa: 1970's
Dimensions: 1 5/8 in length x 1 at widest


Price Range:  $10,000 - $20,000


----------



## sbelle

I'm not sure about buying anything wood, but I also think this wood heart from the same time period is cute...






http://shop.erstwhilejewelry.com/product/van-cleef-and-arpels-wood-heart-necklace

*
Van Cleef and Arpels Wood Heart Necklace*
$9,750.00

Made in 18k yellow gold and black EBONY wood. Wood heart is bordered with Van Cleef's classic twisted rope design. Gold chain is segmented with EBONY discs. This is a fantastic and fun necklace. Wood jewelry from this period has become rare and very desirable. Heart is approximately 1 3/4 inches wide and chain is approximately 33 inches long.

Signed Van Cleef and Arpels and numbered

Circa 1970


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! Anyone have the Perlee earrings? I am thinking of the regular size ones. Are they of nice quality? Hang nice on the ear? Nice weight? 
Also has anyone seen Turquoise super earrings anywhere lately? Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just wonder why they would introduce something that looks like an already available item.....
....unless somebody wants....well, wood.

Please VCA...please offer grey mop!!!
Oh wait...I have officially entered my VCA twelve step program/ban.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just wonder why they would introduce something that looks like an already available item.....
> ....unless somebody wants....well, wood.
> 
> Please VCA...please offer grey mop!!!
> Oh wait...I have officially entered my VCA twelve step program/ban.



I have seen some of the vintage wood pieces in person.  (eh).  (they just dont have the weight and quality that seems equivalent to what I know of VCA) now gray mop in white gold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saks4me

TGG, OMG! What a gorgeous frivole necklace... let's swoon over it with the matching earrings!  I'm SOLD; the frivole earrings are next on my list!

Wear the frivole proudly!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I'll take two said:


> Lovely ,congrats





*jennifer* said:


> i think currently they only make it with pave and white gold, not white gold alone.
> 
> congrats on your new bracelet, *MustLuvDogs*! the rose gold is beautiful.





elleestbelle said:


> happy vady and congrats! That is a gorgeous bracelet!!!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful bracelet *MustLuvDogs *!!! Love it!!  I am hoping to hear about the new RG pieces that are coming out soon.





Candice0985 said:


> mustlovedogs- lovely valentines day present! I LOVE VCA's RG





ryu_chan said:


> It is very beautiful! Congratulations!



Thanks so much ladies for your kind comments.  IMO VCA makes the best rose gold...it's so warm and not brassy.  Cateyes mentioned carnelian in rose gold...
Uh oh.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....



This is a show stopper.  It looks gorgeous on you.  I would definitely wear this with your earrings.  Congrats.  It's the perfect addition to your amazing collection.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> So sweet tpf friends-
> You all have such excellent taste.....
> Would you feel that it would be overkill to wear the necklace with the earrings?
> I like the proportions of the ones I have (large) with the necklace.  I was imagining a simple navy sundress or perhaps jeans and a white (or black) t-shirt this Summer....
> Fun or too matchy?  Will I look too much like a granny....LOL?


Congrats on your new necklace it looks fab on you. I would definitely wear it with the matching earrings


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your RG bracelet Mustluvdogs!

I dont think wearing the large frivole earrings with the necklace would be too much. I am matchy matchy so I would love it!


----------



## Fashiongirl312

*Texasgirliegirl,*  The frivole necklace is beautiful, and I definitely think that you can wear the earrings with the necklace (and I'm not a matchy-matchy person)--you will never look granny-like with your fabulous sense of style! Diamond studs would look great too for a different look.

*Sbelle,* the frivole earrings will look great on you. Diamonds and gold look so much more stunning on ladies like you who have beautiful dark hair!

With all of the new purchases being posted, you are all tempting me to be bad.  I am very seriously thinking of buying the large Cosmos ring before this rumored upcoming price increase.  I think it's beautiful but ridiculously overpriced for the diamond weight, and I also don't understand why the ring is like $7K more than the Cosmos necklace of the same design/diamond weight. At some level, I think that buying VCA requires throwing all reason out the window--LOL!  I usually prefer larger diamonds to pave, but the workmanship on VCA's pave pieces is top notch--my jeweler is extremely talented and has made me several fabulous custom pieces that look equivalent to VCA or any other top jewelry house, but pave is the one type of piece that I wouldn't trust them to make for me, so maybe buying the ring is actually somewhat reasonable! I'm taking one of my girlfriends to look at the ring and I'm hoping that she will talk me out of it. Trying to be "good" and buy one of the long Magic necklaces instead (I like both the YG and WG multi-colored ones).


----------



## I'll take two

Fashiongirl312 said:


> *Texasgirliegirl,*  The frivole necklace is beautiful, and I definitely think that you can wear the earrings with the necklace (and I'm not a matchy-matchy person)--you will never look granny-like with your fabulous sense of style! Diamond studs would look great too for a different look.
> 
> *Sbelle,* the frivole earrings will look great on you. Diamonds and gold look so much more stunning on ladies like you who have beautiful dark hair!
> 
> With all of the new purchases being posted, you are all tempting me to be bad.  I am very seriously thinking of buying the large Cosmos ring before this rumored upcoming price increase.  I think it's beautiful but ridiculously overpriced for the diamond weight, and I also don't understand why the ring is like $7K more than the Cosmos necklace of the same design/diamond weight. At some level, I think that buying VCA requires throwing all reason out the window--LOL!  I usually prefer larger diamonds to pave, but the workmanship on VCA's pave pieces is top notch--my jeweler is extremely talented and has made me several fabulous custom pieces that look equivalent to VCA or any other top jewelry house, but pave is the one type of piece that I wouldn't trust them to make for me, so maybe buying the ring is actually somewhat reasonable! I'm taking one of my girlfriends to look at the ring and I'm hoping that she will talk me out of it. Trying to be "good" and buy one of the long Magic necklaces instead (I like both the YG and WG multi-colored ones).


Good luck with being talked out of it although I suspect you will probably still end up buying it !

I share all your views with regard to price and carat weight but I still couldn't help myself.
It is so overpriced but so beautiful !
I looked at some Chanel and Bulgari rings but was still drawn to the cosmos. I also tried my hardest to go with the small cosmos ring which really is much better value but still kept yearning for the large.
In the end my husband insisted that I go for the large even though he too felt it was not worth the price as he was fed up of looking .


----------



## I'll take two

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats on your RG bracelet Mustluvdogs!
> 
> I dont think wearing the large frivole earrings with the necklace would be too much. I am matchy matchy so I would love it!


I just love matching sets as well .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you!!! I really love this collection....it really has grown on me.






saks4me said:


> TGG, OMG! What a gorgeous frivole necklace... let's swoon over it with the matching earrings!  I'm SOLD; the frivole earrings are next on my list!
> 
> Wear the frivole proudly!


----------



## sbelle

Fashiongirl312 said:


> At some level, I think that buying VCA requires throwing all reason out the window--LOL!



So true!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you!!! I really love this collection....it really has grown on me.




VCA makes a single gold Frivole Charm if someone wants a versatile and smaller piece (pendant or charm)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have seen that...i think it is on the Betteridge website right now....very pretty.



UOTE=Hermesaholic;21075359]VCA makes a single gold Frivole Charm if someone wants a versatile and smaller piece (pendant or charm)[/QUOTE]


----------



## kim_mac

you got the yg frivole, TGG!!!  i'm so happy for you!  it's absolutely gorgeous!  i think it would look beautiful paired with your earrings (and please indulge us with a modeling pic!).  congrats!!!


----------



## peppers90

*MustLuvDogs* congrats on your RG bracelet!  what a nice gift for Valentine's day!

*TGG* beautiful, beautiful frivole necklace~ it will look smashing with the earrings~ please post the set- show stopping!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way 







 action shots (with flash) 






  without flash


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


Gorgeous ! Happy birthday


----------



## CATEYES

Peppers90-Happy Birthday!! What a perfect way to celebrate&#58372; I had been wondering if these were heavy-thanks for sharing!


----------



## saks4me

Peppers - Happy bday! What  a great slurge! Looks fab on you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash




Happy bday, they are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## kim_mac

happy birthday peppers!  they look really special and beautiful!  congrats!!!


----------



## Candice0985

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks so much ladies for your kind comments.  IMO VCA makes the best rose gold...it's so warm and not brassy.  Cateyes mentioned carnelian in rose gold...
> Uh oh.


I love VCA's RG I find some other brands almost have a brown tone to their RG but VCA's is bright and rosy pink! 
I just a email from VCA Naples, my sweet RG bracelet is on it's way back to me! it only took 2 weeks to have it sized!



peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


they look great on you! and Happy Birthdayartyhat:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Happy Birthday Peppers!!
Beautiful earrings.
Everytime I see the grey MOP I think to myself..."why doesn't VCA offer an entire necklace like this?"......




peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



Happy Birthday!  What a great gift!  May you wear it in good health!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


 

Wow! happy birthday! They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Happy birthday Peppers90 they look divine on you


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> How will this look much different from the onyx?
> Why won't they introduce a limited edition GREY MOP???


  I think it may be cross between the onyx and the TE, I think? But neither of those come in RG so the gold may change it a bit.....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I heard the same thing.
> 
> Before I heard it, I ran across some vintage VCA earrings and the description said they were made of wood.  I thought it must be a mistake!  I'll see if I can dig up a picture of them.


They made pieces in Ebony a long time ago and there are a few floating out there. One is on 1st dibs, I believe. Not in RG though...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



They look amazing on you!!!  Wear them in good health and happiness always! Happy Birthday!


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


 
They look great!  Congrats!


----------



## sparklelisab

texasgirliegirl said:


> Trying to post but I am receiving a message that I need to resize my photos and I don't know how to do this....!!! Still trying...


 
Honey, this is Gor gor gorgeous!!  Do you ride them long-horns in this beauty??

Stunning on your neck; are you wearing your matching earrings or those feather ones you got at Forever 21?  :lolots: 

 You my dear Texasgirliegirl are so lucky, with perfect taste, and like someone said, "have the best stuff."  Congratulations my friend!!


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



Happy 40th Peppers!  Love your latest piece of VCA ~ looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash




What a great birthday gift!!  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies quick question please. My sa has the Frivole ring in a larger size. One size up from the one I ordered. Should I grab it? It is a 58, I know it will fit ok. But they can not size it down at all. I am trying to loose weight and I guess I can wear it on my middle finger after weight loss. help


----------



## pond23

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way



^ Happy Birthday *peppers*! I love the Magic dangling earrings! I have them in the 2-motif in the mop & yg. The 3-motif looks gorgeous on you; I wish I had picked up a pair before all of these crazy price increases.


----------



## sjunky13

Also I am confused. last year they had sold me a 55 they say that was more like a 56. I asked her what it was marked she said 55, but sized more like 56. They used it on photoshoots and it had been stretched to a 56 , no wonder I saw many scratches on it. wtf: Why was this sold to me if it was a used ring. Anyway, she has ordered a 57 and it got sold. Now she is saying I should get the 58 and if it does not fit. I should then exchange again for the 57 which might take a few months and I will have store credit again. Ughh. Back where I started 7 months ago! 
I am still shocked I got sold a used ring. I don't get it.


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Also I am confused. last year they had sold me a 55 they say that was more like a 56. I asked her what it was marked she said 55, but sized more like 56. They used it on photoshoots and it had been stretched to a 56 , no wonder I saw many scratches on it. wtf: Why was this sold to me if it was a used ring. Anyway, she has ordered a 57 and it got sold. Now she is saying I should get the 58 and if it does not fit. I should then exchange again for the 57 which might take a few months and I will have store credit again. Ughh. Back where I started 7 months ago!
> I am still shocked I got sold a used ring. I don't get it.


I would be very disappointed to be sold a used ring.
It is bit of a dilemma for you now.
I not sure I would want a ring that was not a perfect fit as large rings move on the finger quite a lot anyway .(I was also given this advice by a jeweller )
I would be surprised if your finger size would change so much that you could wear the ring on another finger in the future.
I have recently lost around 5 kg and have not noticed much difference in my finger size
Good luck with your decision and sorry you are having this problem.


----------



## peppers90

*sjunky*- could you buy the larger size and have
your local jeweler resize it?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Sjunky, the amount that you will be paying for the ring, you should at the very least have your correct size, the size that fits you, not the size that you will have to move to another finger.  Like i'll take 2 has said, the larger ring will roll around the finger. When I wear rings a little big for me, the stone does flip to the side and can be annoying. Just imo.


----------



## sjunky13

TY all. I bought the ring last year. I thought it was a 56, she said it was a 55 that had stretched out to be a 56  from wear.I returned it as it was a lil snug . Ok, so she sold me a used ring, plus is telling me the 58 is ok now and knowing that this ring stretches open , like she said the 55 did to a 56  it can go up to a 59. LOL.
It was very hard getting a straight answer from her. 
I need to call back. Thankis so much. I am confused!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Also I am confused. last year they had sold me a 55 they say that was more like a 56. I asked her what it was marked she said 55, but sized more like 56. They used it on photoshoots and it had been stretched to a 56 , no wonder I saw many scratches on it. wtf: Why was this sold to me if it was a used ring. Anyway, she has ordered a 57 and it got sold. Now she is saying I should get the 58 and if it does not fit. I should then exchange again for the 57 which might take a few months and I will have store credit again. Ughh. Back where I started 7 months ago!
> I am still shocked I got sold a used ring. I don't get it.


 

That is shocking!  Why would they sell it if it was used?  You should have at least gotten a discount on it.  I would wait for the right size, especially if the ring cannot be sized.  At this point, though, if you no longer want the ring due to the wait, they should give you a refund, not just store credit.  Is this a VCA boutique or NM?


----------



## VD za

sbelle said:


> Oh behalf of *tgg* may I present her newest addition....






Wow!! Beautiful!! 



VD za


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, I just called and said I want the 57 and not the 58. She was mad and I also questioned why I was sold a used ring. She interupted me said my name and asked well do you want the ring or not? She skirted around the issue  I am upset. I will leave it at that.As she is a members here SA.  She said that the ring I originally bought was stretched open by someone to make it larger. I questioned it and she got very rude and angry. They loan jewelry to the Oscars and whay not. made me feel very stupid for not taking the 58 and got off the phone w/o answering questions.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> That is shocking! Why would they sell it if it was used? You should have at least gotten a discount on it. I would wait for the right size, especially if the ring cannot be sized. At this point, though, if you no longer want the ring due to the wait, they should give you a refund, not just store credit. Is this a VCA boutique or NM?


 VCA boutique. NYC.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> VCA boutique. NYC.


 
It seems the boutiques are not great on customer service.  Too bad.  NM is much better.  They have been so helpful with my purchases.


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I just called and said I want the 57 and not the 58. She was mad and I also questioned why I was sold a used ring. She interupted me said my name and asked well do you want the ring or not? She skirted around the issue  I am upset. I will leave it at that.As she is a members here SA.  She said that the ring I originally bought was stretched open by someone to make it larger. I questioned it and she got very rude and angry. They loan jewelry to the Oscars and whay not. made me feel very stupid for not taking the 58 and got off the phone w/o answering questions.


I don't think you should feel stupid at all. I am very shocked by this SA 's response to you, which I don't think is typical for VCA. Could you speak to the store manager ?
A purchase like this should be an enjoyable experience.
I have been very dithery at times but have always had good customer service. When my earrings arrived faulty they were very apologetic.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> It seems the boutiques are not great on customer service. Too bad. NM is much better. They have been so helpful with my purchases.


 

Yes, I love my NM SA. I just called client services and spoke with corporate and they have helped me before. She said no they do not sell jewelry that has been used in photo shoots or Oscars or anything like that.
I feel my ring was probally stetched by hand to fit me that day last year , so the SA can make a sale. 
Her saying what she said and then me calling back to question it , she got me off the phone quick because she knew I called her out on the untruth. 
I am in sales and I think it is horrible how this is handled.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I just called and said I want the 57 and not the 58. She was mad and I also questioned why I was sold a used ring. She interupted me said my name and asked well do you want the ring or not? She skirted around the issue  I am upset. I will leave it at that.As she is a members here SA.  She said that the ring I originally bought was stretched open by someone to make it larger. I questioned it and she got very rude and angry. They loan jewelry to the Oscars and whay not. made me feel very stupid for not taking the 58 and got off the phone w/o answering questions.



I'm so sorry!  That should NEVER happen.  Have you tried the Naples boutique?  A member here recommended it to me, and I've been delighted with the manager.  I hope you're able to resolve this.

Honestly, I think you should ask to speak with the manger of your boutique.  That SA owes you an apology!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OK, guys, I "think" my Alhambra collection is complete.  I recently added an onyx bracelet, a MOP bracelet, and Super onyx earrings.  So, unless i succumb to the siren song of carnelian or tiger's eye, I'm done!  Woohoo!


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies, client services is looking into the problem, she said the SA is very good and probally did not want to be caught in a lie, so that is why she was rude to me.

I only have had a good experience with NM. And a nice lady here! 
Client services also said the ring is being retired. Maybe I am not meant to have this ring? I love it, but so much drama over a luxury good. 
I will update after I get a call back. I just want a clear answer to my questions. That is all! LOL.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, guys, I "think" my Alhambra collection is complete. I recently added an onyx bracelet, a MOP bracelet, and Super onyx earrings. So, unless i succumb to the siren song of carnelian or tiger's eye, I'm done! Woohoo!


  Wow. I would love the supers. I am glad you like them. I love the larger size!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> VCA boutique. NYC.



*sjunky*  -- I bought a fair amount of my collection from that boutique.  I go to NYC 4-5 times a year and I thought it would be easy dealing with them because I could stop in there.  I've dealt with several different SA's there and although I am sure there are good ones, I've not been all that impressed with the ones that have helped me.

I now buy almost all of my VCA through NM and couldn't be happier.


Please do not ever deal with that SA again.  There is no reason that someone should make you feel bad when you are making a purchase, let alone a purchase that size.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Wow. I would love the supers. I am glad you like them. I love the larger size!



Thank you, sweetie!  I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me.  I have big old ears!  

This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, guys, I "think" my Alhambra collection is complete.  I recently added an onyx bracelet, a MOP bracelet, and Super onyx earrings.  So, unless i succumb to the siren song of carnelian or tiger's eye, I'm done!  Woohoo!




Congrats on your additions!  I know you are done, but the tiger's eye pieces are really lovely.  I like the variations in each clover!  


We are super onlx twins!


----------



## Sammyjoe

sbelle said:


> Please do not ever deal with that SA again. *There is no reason that someone should make you feel bad when you are making a purchase, let alone a purchase that size*.


 
Completely agree, you are not paying for your jewellery with buttons and corn chips, its your money to do with as you please. The SA's I have dealt with in the UK, might be a bit ditzy but they are never as rude as the one you worked.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> Congrats on your additions!  I know you are done, but the tiger's eye pieces are really lovely.  I like the variations in each clover!
> 
> 
> We are super onlx twins!



Yes, Sbelle, I think it's the tiger's eye that will be the itch that must be scratched.    The prices have just gotten obscene, though.  I paid the same amount for the onyx supers are I did for the turq. last April.

Happy to be twins with you!


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie!  I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me.  I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


Lovely


----------



## Roregirl

OMG! I ordered a vintage Alhambra gold pendant necklace from NM... Never tried it on but I have loved it in all the pics posted here. I don't have any VCA so I am super excited


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking forward to seeing your Pendant Roregirl. 

I love the super on you CG. 

I would love onyx supers!


----------



## park56

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies, client services is looking into the problem, she said the SA is very good and probally did not want to be caught in a lie, so that is why she was rude to me.
> 
> I only have had a good experience with NM. And a nice lady here!
> Client services also said the ring is being retired. Maybe I am not meant to have this ring? I love it, but so much drama over a luxury good.
> I will update after I get a call back. I just want a clear answer to my questions. That is all! LOL.



UGH. So sorry for your experience - that is so wrong.

 I thinki have dealt with three or four SAs in the NYC store.  Two of the ladies were on the pushy/nosy side; one other one (PM me for her name if you need it) is an absolute doll.


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie!  I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me.  I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!



 I'm a "big" fan of the supers too ( no pun intended!)-  those turqs are very pretty on you CG!  How do you like the onyx?


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks everyone! They called me back and now they said the ring can be sized down to a 57, but can not order one for me. If it doesn't fit. I am sol! LOL. 


Should I ship it and get earrings? I love the ring so much though!


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


Peppeers, happy 40th, 

Your earrings are stunning!!! They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Roregirl

Sammyjoe, I can't wait for it to come so I can share it here with all.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just wonder why they would introduce something that looks like an already available item.....
> ....unless somebody wants....well, wood.
> 
> Please VCA...please offer grey mop!!!
> Oh wait...I have officially entered my VCA twelve step program/ban.


Lol-yeh it would have to be very impressive wood! Lol Don't know how it would compare to the vintage Alhambra line that I'm in love with. You never know...


----------



## *jennifer*

happy 40th, *peppers90*!! what a fabulous present! it looks lovely on you! i love love love grey MOP!

*sjunky13*, you should get what you love. if that is the ring, then perhaps you need to decide if you're okay with the ring fitting on different fingers?


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> *sjunky* -- I bought a fair amount of my collection from that boutique. I go to NYC 4-5 times a year and I thought it would be easy dealing with them because I could stop in there. I've dealt with several different SA's there and although I am sure there are good ones, I've not been all that impressed with the ones that have helped me.
> 
> I now buy almost all of my VCA through NM and couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> Please do not ever deal with that SA again. There is no reason that someone should make you feel bad when you are making a purchase, let alone a purchase that size.


 

The store manager is now handleing it. But I know she will still have the sa ring it, maybe I should ask for the transaction to be with another SA. I will pm the person that had the nice one. LOL


*jennifer* said:


> happy 40th, *peppers90*!! what a fabulous present! it looks lovely on you! i love love love grey MOP!
> 
> *sjunky13*, you should get what you love. if that is the ring, then perhaps you need to decide if you're okay with the ring fitting on different fingers?


 
Thanks! I just might have to wear it on my middle finger!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> without flash



Happy birthday!!  Your earrings are so beautiful.  Such a perfect way to celebrate your 40th b'day.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks everyone! They called me back and now they said the ring can be sized down to a 57, but can not order one for me. If it doesn't fit. I am sol! LOL.
> 
> 
> Should I ship it and get earrings? I love the ring so much though!


 
How frustrating!  I would probably be ready to be done with the whole thing, but if you love the ring and it is being retired, you should get it.  Can you use your store credit at another store so that you can get better service or at least work with another SA?


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> How frustrating! I would probably be ready to be done with the whole thing, but if you love the ring and it is being retired, you should get it. Can you use your store credit at another store so that you can get better service or at least work with another SA?


 
Yes. I have the ring on hold for the weekend. I do love it. But it turned me off def from that store and of course the SA. I should always still to my NM sa. 

Cartier always gives great wonderfull service. I love my Cartier store. O well! 
Funny how an SA can ruin an experience.


----------



## *jennifer*

sjunky13 said:


> Yes. I have the ring on hold for the weekend. I do love it. But it turned me off def from that store and of course the SA. I should always still to my NM sa.
> 
> Cartier always gives great wonderfull service. I love my Cartier store. O well!
> Funny how an SA can ruin an experience.



Your experience with an SA is so important! These are not small amounts of money that are being spent. Ideally an SA cultivates a relationship with you and treats you like an individual and not just a sale. A bad SA can totally sour things for me. I have essentially boycotted Tiffany's as a result of one myself!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

peppers90 said:


> I'm a "big" fan of the supers too ( no pun intended!)-  those turqs are very pretty on you CG!  How do you like the onyx?



Peppers, I LOVE the onyx!  The supers are so comfortable, aren't they?  I have to admit, I'm being a little tempted by the larger, yellow gold Frivole.  Does anyone know if they're about the same size and the supers?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks everyone! They called me back and now they said the ring can be sized down to a 57, but can not order one for me. If it doesn't fit. I am sol! LOL.
> 
> 
> Should I ship it and get earrings? I love the ring so much though!



As long as you're not obligated to keep it, I don't see the harm in trying it, since they can't order one for you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I may live in Texas but YOU are the one raising those Longhorns.....LOL.
Remember....I am an East Coast/Mid Atlantic girl who just happens to live in Texas.
Feather earrings? Is this a joke on me about that Hermes Texas wildlife scarf...with the big turkey?.  Ha ha ha...still haven't bought that one..just can't seem to love that huge turkey!

What is Forever 21?????




QUOTE=sparklelisab;21078364]Honey, this is Gor gor gorgeous!!  Do you ride them long-horns in this beauty??

Stunning on your neck; are you wearing your matching earrings or those feather ones you got at Forever 21?  :lolots: 

 You my dear Texasgirliegirl are so lucky, with perfect taste, and like someone said, "have the best stuff."  Congratulations my friend!![/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

They are about the same size as a nickel where the small frivole are about the size of a dime....
Love the large frivole.  They have enough impact to wear by themselves without being "too much".  They also have more sparkle..three diamonds vs just one.







Cavalier Girl said:


> Peppers, I LOVE the onyx!  The supers are so comfortable, aren't they?  I have to admit, I'm being a little tempted by the larger, yellow gold Frivole.  Does anyone know if they're about the same size and the supers?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Omg...the one on 57th?
Forget them all together and call VCA in BOCA or Betteridge jewelers..they have two shops.






UOTE=sjunky13;21079033]VCA boutique. NYC.[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have not added the TE nor the carnelian...yet???





QUOTE=Cavalier Girl;21079279]OK, guys, I "think" my Alhambra collection is complete.  I recently added an onyx bracelet, a MOP bracelet, and Super onyx earrings.  So, unless i succumb to the siren song of carnelian or tiger's eye, I'm done!  Woohoo![/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun!!!!!
You need to see these!
Beautiful on you, Cavaliergirl. You don't have big old ears at all!
The proportions are great on you. 






Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie!  I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me.  I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


----------



## calisnoopy

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash


 

happy belated 40th birthday *peppers*!!!

they look gorgeous on you and such a classic VCA look!!!




*TGG *congrats on your YG Frivole necklace too!!! so pretty!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie! I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me. I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


 
lovess!!!  so pretty!!!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you all very much for your kind words!  *I'll take two, CATEYES, saks4me, Sprinkles&Bling, kim mac, Candice0985, tbbbjb, Sammyjoe, ALLinTHEbag, G&Smommy, Lharding, sbelle, Suzie, jennifer, MustLuvDogs, Calisnoopy!*

*Texasgirliegirl*  I totally agree with the grey MOP!  I could only imagine a pair of super earclips in grey MOP with YG! or WG!  I would love that.....

*sjunky* thank you, hope you get your ring situation worked out 

*pond23*  I have the Magic MOP and YG two dangles also.  I love that earring, and wanted another dangle in WG.  I tried the Cartier LOVE earrings w/larger hoop, but personally there was nothing special about them for the price-so I decided to take the plunge with the 3 motif and glad I did!!


----------



## Florasun

*Peppers *- happy birthday!! your new earrings are gorgeous. Love them! 

*sjunky *- I would be very upset if an SA treated me that way. These are very expensive pieces and it is not a purchase to be dealt with lightly! I hope you get the nice SA to ring your purchase. 

*TGG *- you are funny.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Yes. I have the ring on hold for the weekend. I do love it. But it turned me off def from that store and of course the SA. I should always still to my NM sa.
> 
> Cartier always gives great wonderfull service. I love my Cartier store. O well!
> Funny how an SA can ruin an experience.



I was thinking about this a bit more.  The NM SA I use isn't the most knowledgable about VCA.  In fact her store doesn't even carry VCA, so she has to get it for me from other stores.  I don't deal with her because of her VCA expertise, but because of her first class service.

There are times when I'm unsure about a piece because I am often purchasing without ever having seen it.   She always tells me that she wants me to be happy and if I'm not to send it back.   I don't send things back often, but I have done it. And I have never gotten one bit of attitude or unhappiness.    She is in it for the longer relationship, not just that one sale.

The SA that acted that way is obviously not in it for the longer relationship with you.  Dump her!  





*jennifer* said:


> Your experience with an SA is so important! These are not small amounts of money that are being spent. *Ideally an SA cultivates a relationship with you and treats you like an individual and not just a sale*. A bad SA can totally sour things for me. I have essentially boycotted Tiffany's as a result of one myself!



Exactly!!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I may live in Texas but YOU are the one raising those Longhorns.....LOL.
> Remember....I am an East Coast/Mid Atlantic girl who just happens to live in Texas.
> Feather earrings? Is this a joke on me about that Hermes Texas wildlife scarf...with the big turkey?.  Ha ha ha...still haven't bought that one..just can't seem to love that huge turkey!
> 
> What is Forever 21?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=sparklelisab;21078364]Honey, this is Gor gor gorgeous!!  Do you ride them long-horns in this beauty??
> 
> Stunning on your neck; are you wearing your matching earrings or those feather ones you got at Forever 21?  :lolots:
> 
> You my dear Texasgirliegirl are so lucky, with perfect taste, and like someone said, "have the best stuff."  Congratulations my friend!!


[/QUOTE]
Hey texasgirliegirl-I have been living in TX for 10 years but am from mid-west. Yay I'm not alone!


----------



## CATEYES

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie!  I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me.  I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


These are super cute!! And your ears are not big! I've seen some big ears but yours are not one of them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are about the same size as a nickel where the small frivole are about the size of a dime....
> Love the large frivole.  *They have enough impact to wear by themselves without being "too much". * They also have more sparkle..three diamonds vs just one.



That's just what I'm looking for, TGG.  I wear my diamond studs almost all the time, and I think the Frivole would be a nice alternative.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CATEYES said:


> These are super cute!! And your ears are not big! I've seen some big ears but yours are not one of them.



Thank you, Catseyes.  I do love them.......my ears......not so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is why I bought them!
90 percent of the time I wear my studs but I see these as a beautiful alternative. 
They also look nice with the Alhambra necklaces as long as they are set in the yg. More like you just threw the necklace on as opposed to thinking it through with too much effort....

QUOTE=Cavalier Girl;21085599]That's just what I'm looking for, TGG.  I wear my diamond studs almost all the time, and I think the Frivole would be a nice alternative.[/QUOTE]


----------



## surfergirljen

peppers90 said:


> Today's my 40th bday so here's something I indulged in~~ been wearing them for 3 hours and not heavy at all! Very surprised, in a good way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> action shots (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



These are so stunning! And you wear them so well!!! CONGRATS and happy birthday!!! If I get something like that when I turn 40 it'll be a GREAT day!


----------



## peppers90

surfergirljen said:


> These are so stunning! And you wear them so well!!! CONGRATS and happy birthday!!! If I get something like that when I turn 40 it'll be a GREAT day!



Thank you!  Good luck with your upcoming delivery . Aren't you having
a cesarian?  Both of mine were c sections-  I didn't mind it a bit!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok ladies! What would you pick? Turq pendant, Turq supers? or Onyx supers? 

BTW Naples store is sooo nice! 

Beverly Hills as well. I am not giving the rude sa any of my $$


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Thank you all very much for your kind words!  *I'll take two, CATEYES, saks4me, Sprinkles&Bling, kim mac, Candice0985, tbbbjb, Sammyjoe, ALLinTHEbag, G&Smommy, Lharding, sbelle, Suzie, jennifer, MustLuvDogs, Calisnoopy!*
> 
> *Texasgirliegirl* I totally agree with the grey MOP! I could only imagine a pair of super earclips in grey MOP with YG! or WG! I would love that.....
> 
> *sjunky* thank you, hope you get your ring situation worked out
> 
> *pond23* I have the Magic MOP and YG two dangles also. I love that earring, and wanted another dangle in WG. I tried the Cartier LOVE earrings w/larger hoop, but personally there was nothing special about them for the price-so I decided to take the plunge with the 3 motif and glad I did!!


 


Florasun said:


> *Peppers *- happy birthday!! your new earrings are gorgeous. Love them!
> 
> *sjunky *- I would be very upset if an SA treated me that way. These are very expensive pieces and it is not a purchase to be dealt with lightly! I hope you get the nice SA to ring your purchase.
> 
> *TGG *- you are funny.


 


sbelle said:


> I was thinking about this a bit more. The NM SA I use isn't the most knowledgable about VCA. In fact her store doesn't even carry VCA, so she has to get it for me from other stores. I don't deal with her because of her VCA expertise, but because of her first class service.
> 
> There are times when I'm unsure about a piece because I am often purchasing without ever having seen it. She always tells me that she wants me to be happy and if I'm not to send it back. I don't send things back often, but I have done it. And I have never gotten one bit of attitude or unhappiness. She is in it for the longer relationship, not just that one sale.
> 
> The SA that acted that way is obviously not in it for the longer relationship with you. Dump her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!!


 


sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies! What would you pick? Turq pendant, Turq supers? or Onyx supers?
> 
> BTW Naples store is sooo nice!
> 
> Beverly Hills as well. I am not giving the rude sa any of my $$


 

Thanks ladies, I am not doing buisness with her at all!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, sweetie! I can't wear the vintage size and studs look ridiculous on me. I have big old ears!
> 
> This is an old pic of my turq. supers......and my big old ears!


 

These look amazing on you! Just wonderful!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies! What would you pick? Turq pendant, Turq supers? or Onyx supers?
> 
> BTW Naples store is sooo nice!
> 
> Beverly Hills as well. I am not giving the rude sa any of my $$


 
Oh and Perlee small hoops are in the mix!


----------



## peppers90

*sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with 

 Thank you very much *Florasun!*

 Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx! Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up! haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff


 

OMG! That pic!!!!! 

I would love to see more pics like this with a lot of jewelry. Looks great! Oh and yes, I am going to get some earrings! Naples are great!


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff


Lovely not overloaded !! 

I on the other hand was totally overloaded a few weeks ago at a friends "flower power"
70's fancy dress party

Have a great evening


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Peppers, you look fantastic!  Have a wonderful dinner.  Is a b-day celebration?  Your rings are divine!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sjunky, isn't the Naples boutique lovely?  I would go for the supers.  Having both the turq. and onyx, I think I'll get more use out of the onyx year round, but I ADORE the turq.


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



Gorgeous pieces...not an overload!  Enjoy your evening out.


----------



## Roregirl

Beautiful! Enjoy your evening out!!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



Oh WOW!!!!  Don't you look gorgeous all Van Cleefed-out   Hope  you enjoy your night out from the kid(s), all us Moms deserve that!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



My eyes, my eyes, I am almost blind from all your BEAUTIFUL eye candy especially the Socrate ring (Do you always wear it on that finger or do you switch it up?)!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

peppers90 said:
			
		

> sjunky I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much Florasun!
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



Wow.  Everything looks so beautiful together.  Hope your evening is as wonderful as the jewelry you are wearing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



Your Socrate ring is so feminine looking....beautiful!
Love all the Alhambra, too.


----------



## Florasun

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



I love it! So many pretty pieces!


----------



## peppers90

Thanks ladies, had a nice dinner out!  Good to enjoy a long dinner without kids~


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> My eyes, my eyes, I am almost blind from all your BEAUTIFUL eye candy especially the Socrate ring (Do you always wear it on that finger or do you switch it up?)!



I bought the ring thinking I would wear it on my ring finger, but I found if I put a little lotion on my middle finger I can wear it on that as well.  I think I actually like it better on the middle finger.  I guess since the ring isn't fully closed you have a little more wiggle room with sizing.  I found I can do this with my butterfly btf ring too!


----------



## mikeyta

please help me to choose between the pave frivole and pave lotus.
I just started to collect VCA so I don't have experience with the collection.
I want to have a nice earings can be used daily .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> please help me to choose between the pave frivole and pave lotus.
> I just started to collect VCA so I don't have experience with the collection.
> I want to have a nice earings can be used daily .



Tough choice. The both are so beautiful!
Have you tried them on?
Just to confuse you even more....have you seen the cosmos or the flower lace earrings?

If you do a search, you will find modeling photos of both styles.
Calisnoopy has the lotus earrings and wears them with casual attire.
She has a fun sense of style.


----------



## mikeyta

I did try both of them yesterday, but I still don't decide yet.
the SA introduct the socrate to me . I will look into cosmos or flower lace today.  
thanks.


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sjunky, isn't the Naples boutique lovely?  I would go for the supers.  Having both the turq. and onyx, I think I'll get more use out of the onyx year round, but I ADORE the turq.



LOVE the Naples boutique so much! Tiny but so nice and well stocked, and the girls are so friendly!



I'll take two said:


> Lovely not overloaded !!
> 
> I on the other hand was totally overloaded a few weeks ago at a friends "flower power"
> 70's fancy dress party
> 
> Have a great evening



WOW!!! That's awesome! LOL... I loooove the socrates too!



mikeyta said:


> please help me to choose between the pave frivole and pave lotus.
> I just started to collect VCA so I don't have experience with the collection.
> I want to have a nice earings can be used daily .



LOTUS! I have them and LOOOOVE THEM... sophisticated and so pretty!!! AND SO SPARKLY!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> LOVE the Naples boutique so much! Tiny but so nice and well stocked, and the girls are so friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That's awesome! LOL... I loooove the socrates too!
> 
> 
> 
> LOTUS! I have them and LOOOOVE THEM... sophisticated and so pretty!!! AND SO SPARKLY!



So, so pretty!


----------



## Gina123

Hello Ladies,

It has been over a year or two since last time I've visited this thread... 

Peppers, VCAs are lovely on you... 

I was wondering what's the current price on the vintage mop, 10 or 20?

TIA


----------



## Florasun

surfergirljen said:


> LOTUS! I have them and LOOOOVE THEM... sophisticated and so pretty!!! AND SO SPARKLY!



 Darn you *surfergirljen*! Now I want a pair! I don't have a lot to spend on VCA. Maybe a couple of more pieces over the next year and I'll be at my limit. (And I can't decide what they should be since everything is so beautiful.  And with the prices going up - not sure if I'll be able to afford anything!)


----------



## tbbbjb

Gina123 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It has been over a year or two since last time I've visited this thread...
> 
> Peppers, VCAs are lovely on you...
> 
> I was wondering what's the current price on the vintage mop, 10 or 20?
> 
> TIA



$7400 and $14800


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> $7400 and $14800



Omg....wasn't the 10 motif around 5,400 less than a year ago?..


----------



## IDreamofJewelry

Can anyone post more pictures of their onyx 20 motif VCA necklace? or bracelets, etc.?  I just want to see more real life shots of the onyx with the yellow gold, if possible.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> *sjunky* I would pick a pair of earrings, supers either turq or onyx!  Glad you hear you have found a good SA to work with
> 
> Thank you very much *Florasun!*
> 
> Over in the H forum, there is the H-ing it up thread....going out to dinner in a few hours so I am "Van Cleef-ing" it up!  haha Hope it's not too overloaded, but I don't get out much, wanted to wear all my stuff



You should start a new thread 
Your lovely photo could be the first contribution.


----------



## mikeyta

it looks lovely on you surfurgirljen.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

IDreamofJewelry said:


> Can anyone post more pictures of their onyx 20 motif VCA necklace? or bracelets, etc.?  I just want to see more real life shots of the onyx with the yellow gold, if possible.



One of tpf members here has a blog called the feather factor.
She has a photo of herself wearing her onyx 20 motif with a white shirt....
Beautiful


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Omg....wasn't the 10 motif around 5,400 less than a year ago?..


 
Yes, I paid 5200 for my 10's around May.


----------



## Hermesaholic

the irony and reality is that jewelry in general is obscenely expensive.  brands that i really like but will never buy due to the price alone are ileana makri, monique paen, and paul morelli (there are others i like but wont mention as i could never afford them).  i believe VCA is raising prices because they can and because the resale value has proven more resilient than any other brand (at least in my observation) and they are charging a premium for that!


----------



## tbbbjb

Super YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips at Ann's Fabulous Finds for $5600

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...eZSESSIDshop=ea7ff92fa94e3ee060691837cfd5b9b4


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tbbbjb said:


> Super YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips at Ann's Fabulous Finds for $5600
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...eZSESSIDshop=ea7ff92fa94e3ee060691837cfd5b9b4



Goodness!  That's $400 over retail, and they're on hold, and readily available in boutiques.  ???


----------



## beachy10

leeuhhsee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhmabra-Earrings/dp/B0065O99CA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1329758581&sr=8-4
> 
> ugh I'm in love with these earrings. Do you think they're a good price? I'm so tempted to just get them now lol


 
These are $6350 brand new at betteridge.com. 
http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-magic-alhambra-earclips/p/2534/


----------



## beachy10

leeuhhsee said:


> I thought the ones I posted were brand new? How can you tell?


 
I have no idea if they are new or not but you would be purchasing from a reseller. You would have to ask them. If you buy from betteridge they would be brand new with box and auth card.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok ladies and gents, peppers has inspired me with her earrings, They are on my list. LOL. The choice now is 
De Beers diamonds earrings, Perlee hoops, 3 motif WG magic earrings. I really want these in YG with MOP and Onyx, but I have the 2 motif posted above, or a pair of supers. I must say I really love a dangle. I am not a stud person at all! 

Would it be redundent to get the 3 motif in YG , or just do the WG? All of my Alhambra is set in YG , this would be my first WG. then I have nothing that matches and I fear a WG collection would be started!


----------



## sjunky13

Oh and I think the ring is out. The store manager wants to handle it and not give it to another sa. HMMM


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies and gents, peppers has inspired me with her earrings, They are on my list. LOL. The choice now is
> De Beers diamonds earrings, Perlee hoops, 3 motif WG magic earrings. I really want these in YG with MOP and Onyx, but I have the 2 motif posted above, or a pair of supers. I must say I really love a dangle. I am not a stud person at all!
> 
> Would it be redundent to get the 3 motif in YG , or just do the WG? All of my Alhambra is set in YG , this would be my first WG. then I have nothing that matches and I fear a WG collection would be started!


I not sure exactly which pieces you should go with as they are all lovely.

I would probably stick with yellow gold though as I personally like to match the colour gold with other pieces I am wearing. 
My obsession with having everything in white gold has cost me dearly though as I have had to wait 6 months for a decision from VCA 3 more months to manufacture and it is costing a lot more.

 I know lots of other ladies here love to mix it up and don't like things too matchy.
So really that means anything goes !! 
Good luck with your decision it's so hard when we all like so many different beautiful things.


----------



## sjunky13

I'll take two said:


> I not sure exactly which pieces you should go with as they are all lovely.
> 
> I would probably stick with yellow gold though as I personally like to match the colour gold with other pieces I am wearing.
> My obsession with having everything in white gold has cost me dearly though as I have had to wait 6 months for a decision from VCA 3 more months to manufacture and it is costing a lot more.
> 
> I know lots of other ladies here love to mix it up and don't like things too matchy.
> So really that means anything goes !!
> Good luck with your decision it's so hard when we all like so many different beautiful things.


 Yes, it is very hard. I would love to get them all! I wonder if  I would wear the WG earrings with my YG Alhambra bracelets. In my mind I have no problems with that. They are far away enough from each other on the body and honestly, who is really looking to see if your metals match! . I also do not mind mixing metals at all the more I think about it. . With bags and such. The problem is  I just prefer everything in YG! LOL.


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, it is very hard. I would love to get them all! I wonder if  I would wear the WG earrings with my YG Alhambra bracelets. In my mind I have no problems with that. They are far away enough from each other on the body and honestly, who is really looking to see if your metals match! . I also do not mind mixing metals at all the more I think about it. . With bags and such. The problem is  I just prefer everything in YG! LOL.


It is funny that you should mention bags as I normally always go for silver hardware to match my jewellery.
However I did break the habit of a lifetime at Christmas and bought a couple of bags with gold hardware and have been using them all the time .
Will look forward to pics of whatever you decide.


----------



## sjunky13

I'll take two said:


> It is funny that you should mention bags as I normally always go for silver hardware to match my jewellery.
> However I did break the habit of a lifetime at Christmas and bought a couple of bags with gold hardware and have been using them all the time .
> Will look forward to pics of whatever you decide.


 

Thanks! I love gold hardwear now too! I mix it up and wear my silver hd with YG all the time. 

My sa is going to track down the pieces and bring them in for me. Yay. She is super honest and won't lead my in the wrong  way.
I am going to look at both YG and WG 3 motifs!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies and gents, peppers has inspired me with her earrings, They are on my list. LOL. The choice now is
> De Beers diamonds earrings, Perlee hoops, 3 motif WG magic earrings. I really want these in YG with MOP and Onyx, but I have the 2 motif posted above, or a pair of supers. I must say I really love a dangle. I am not a stud person at all!
> 
> Would it be redundent to get the 3 motif in YG , or just do the WG? All of my Alhambra is set in YG , this would be my first WG. then I have nothing that matches and I fear a WG collection would be started!



^ I am biased as I really love and want the 3 motif wg magic earrings, especially after seeing them on peppers. I personally would wear them with yg pieces; I have no problem mixing and matching metals these days. I think it looks fresh and modern, and it is a twist on boho-chic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

leeuhhsee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhmabra-Earrings/dp/B0065O99CA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1329758581&sr=8-4
> 
> ugh I'm in love with these earrings. Do you think they're a good price? I'm so tempted to just get them now lol


Are you certain they are authentic?
The chain looks extra long to me....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ok ladies and gents, peppers has inspired me with her earrings, They are on my list. LOL. The choice now is
> De Beers diamonds earrings, Perlee hoops, 3 motif WG magic earrings. I really want these in YG with MOP and Onyx, but I have the 2 motif posted above, or a pair of supers. I must say I really love a dangle. I am not a stud person at all!
> 
> Would it be redundent to get the 3 motif in YG , or just do the WG? All of my Alhambra is set in YG , this would be my first WG. then I have nothing that matches and I fear a WG collection would be started!


Get the earings set in yg or else you will be in serious trouble...LOL.
If you are anything like me, it will bother you that the earrings are set in wg and the rest of your colelction is in yg...then you will "need" a few white gold pieces to go with the earrings....the downward spiral begins.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, it is very hard. I would love to get them all! I wonder if I would wear the WG earrings with my YG Alhambra bracelets. In my mind I have no problems with that. They are far away enough from each other on the body and honestly, who is really looking to see if your metals match! . I also do not mind mixing metals at all the more I think about it. . With bags and such. The problem is I just prefer everything in YG! LOL.


 I agree.
I prefer (by far) the alhambra pieces set in yg.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> I prefer (by far) the alhambra pieces set in yg.



Same here.  

I need some opinions.  I'm thinking about buying the MOP Alhambra bracelet watch.  I only have one other dress watch, and it's a rather plain all gold.  I love the diamond one, but think it's too dressy for my lifestyle.

Does anyone have either of these?


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ I am biased as I really love and want the 3 motif wg magic earrings, especially after seeing them on peppers. I personally would wear them with yg pieces; I have no problem mixing and matching metals these days. I think it looks fresh and modern, and it is a twist on boho-chic.


  We will see, hopefully she can get both in! I still owe you shawl pics! eek!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you certain they are authentic?
> The chain looks extra long to me....


 I have these, I will count my links!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the earings set in yg or else you will be in serious trouble...LOL.
> If you are anything like me, it will bother you that the earrings are set in wg and the rest of your colelction is in yg...then you will "need" a few white gold pieces to go with the earrings....the downward spiral begins.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> I prefer (by far) the alhambra pieces set in yg.


 I know. They YG is soo rich looking. I used to love WG. But now most is YG. I only have a pair of MM pearls in motion earrings in WG and I have only worn them once! 
But I didn't want to have 2 dangle earrings with MOP! I should of just got them from the start! 

Thanks everyone, oh and what about Perlee hoops? Nay?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> We will see, hopefully she can get both in! I still owe you shawl pics! eek!
> 
> I have these, I will count my links!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. They YG is soo rich looking. I used to love WG. But now most is YG. I only have a pair of MM pearls in motion earrings in WG and I have only worn them once!
> But I didn't want to have 2 dangle earrings with MOP! I should of just got them from the start!
> 
> *Thanks everyone, oh and what about Perlee hoops? Nay?*



Sjunky, just my opinion, but I think they're a huge waste of money......just not that special for the high price.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sjunky, just my opinion, but I think they're a huge waste of money......just not that special for the high price.


 

 Ty hun! If they had weight to them, then yes. But if hallow, then no!

LOL. I have my Cartier ones and they are nice and weighty. 
I wish they did dangle with turq and yg! That would be gorgeous! Your supers drove me nuts. She is bringing them in too. But I hope I can see them with all my hair!


----------



## ryu_chan

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks everyone, oh and what about Perlee hoops? Nay?


Personally, I would go for the 3 motif. Not a fan of Perlee hoops.


----------



## sjunky13

ryu_chan said:


> Personally, I would go for the 3 motif. Not a fan of Perlee hoops.


 Thanks. I just lost one of my fav pair of hoops. Thought maybe these would be ok. I think 3 motif is the way to go too.

I blame Peppers for doing this!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sjunky, just my opinion, but I think they're a huge waste of money......just not that special for the high price.



I haven't really looked at them or the price, but I tried to look at them at VCA NYC on two different visits and the SA I was using wouldn't bring them to me.  When I asked to look at them she turned up her nose, made a face and said no.  She told me that I didn't want to see them.  I just assumed she didn't like them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> I haven't really looked at them or the price, but I tried to look at them at VCA NYC on two different visits and the SA I was using wouldn't bring them to me.  *When I asked to look at them she turned up her nose, made a face and said no.  She told me that I didn't want to see them.*  I just assumed she didn't like them.



Whoa!  That's a pretty big condemnation.  Maybe I should give it more thought.


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> We will see, hopefully she can get both in! *I still owe you shawl pics! eek!*



^ Yes! I am so excited to see your pics of the taupe Geometrie Cretoise shawl! I need some enabling to add this to my little collection. The pictures on H.com are not reliable at all. They make shawls and scarves look either too bright or too washed out.


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ Yes! I am so excited to see your pics of the taupe Geometrie Cretoise shawl! I need some enabling to add this to my little collection. The pictures on H.com are not reliable at all. They make shawls and scarves look either too bright or too washed out.


 k doll. I promise. I found a great way to take pics of it. I place  it on two hangers and hand it in the bathroom on the shower. It shows it in it's full glory! LOL


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I haven't really looked at them or the price, but I tried to look at them at VCA NYC on two different visits and the SA I was using wouldn't bring them to me.  When I asked to look at them she turned up her nose, made a face and said no.  She told me that I didn't want to see them.  I just assumed she didn't like them.


She should have taken the time to let you decide if you'd like them, if that's really why she didn't show them to you. If she doesn't make you feel she's genuine, ditch her for a new one if possible....just sayin you should feel welcomed there, they know that so it's baffling they stay in that career if unhappy.


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I just lost one of my fav pair of hoops. Thought maybe these would be ok. I think 3 motif is the way to go too.
> 
> I blame Peppers for doing this!



Haha *sjunky* I love to enable!   I have worn my WG triple dangle every day since I received them!!  They are super versatile,  but I think you might want to stick to YG, if your necklaces are YG.  I love the YG with onyx and mop- very striking.  

Unless you want to invest in a WG/mop or WG/turq necklace- as texasgirliegirl said- you might end up buying matching pieces after you buy the earrings....


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I haven't really looked at them or the price, but I tried to look at them at VCA NYC on two different visits and the SA I was using wouldn't bring them to me. When I asked to look at them she turned up her nose, made a face and said no. She told me that I didn't want to see them. I just assumed she didn't like them.


 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like when sa's are honest and know your style. But that is a bit  much unless you really know your client and are friendly with her. Ha!


peppers90 said:


> Haha *sjunky* I love to enable! I have worn my WG triple dangle every day since I received them!! They are super versatile, but I think you might want to stick to YG, if your necklaces are YG. I love the YG with onyx and mop- very striking.
> 
> Unless you want to invest in a WG/mop or WG/turq necklace- as texasgirliegirl said- you might end up buying matching pieces after you buy the earrings....


 
NO! This is it for me and Alhambra! I probally will go with the YG. We will see. I had always loved these, then put them out of my head untill your pics!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like when sa's are honest and know your style. But that is a bit  much unless you really know your client and are friendly with her. Ha!
> 
> 
> *NO! This is it for me and Alhambra!* I probally will go with the YG. We will see. I had always loved these, then put them out of my head untill your pics!



:lolots:  That's what I said a few days ago....now I'm looking at an Alhambra watch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I haven't really looked at them or the price, but I tried to look at them at VCA NYC on two different visits and the SA I was using wouldn't bring them to me.  When I asked to look at them she turned up her nose, made a face and said no.  She told me that I didn't want to see them.  I just assumed she didn't like them.



She told you NO????
I can't believe that SA had such nerve.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> She told you NO????
> I can't believe that SA had such nerve.



my SA is pretty assesrtive with me but she is right usually and doesnt "love" everything...which makes me trust her


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> my SA is pretty assesrtive with me but she is right usually and doesnt "love" everything...which makes me trust her



You might share the same SA.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You might share the same SA.....




i was thinking that!  it sounds like her!


----------



## kat99

IDreamofJewelry said:


> Can anyone post more pictures of their onyx 20 motif VCA necklace? or bracelets, etc.?  I just want to see more real life shots of the onyx with the yellow gold, if possible.



Here are some of mine - sorry I think some shots of my MOP one are in there too..but the onyx and YG is my fave! 

http://www.featherfactor.com/search?q=vca



texasgirliegirl said:


> One of tpf members here has a blog called the feather factor.
> She has a photo of herself wearing her onyx 20 motif with a white shirt....
> Beautiful



Aww thank you texasgirliegirl! I am still kicking myself that I didn't pick up a turquoise motif necklace earlier, now I don't know when I can get one again...will just have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> my SA is pretty assesrtive with me but she is right usually and doesnt "love" everything...which makes me trust her


 
But you know her. Right? Sbelle only met this person once or twice. That is unprofessional IMO. I am in sales. She should of brought them over to the client! Let the client see the product and then when asked she  what do you think, the sa could of said , " Those are not my favorite". 
What is she really loved these earrings.  These were her dream earrings. Not everyone has the same taste.  

I am asking you ladies for advice, I trust your taste and you are not selling me anything. If you have an established relationship with your sa then it is ok.
My NM SA said the 10 motif was not a good choice for me. She was right. But I have a relationship with her. What this sa did was in bad taste imo.

Also, when I go into a place where I really like the brand, I want to see everything I make to educate myself with all of the pieces. 
I know I have mentioned this before, but in Cartier I ask to see all type of lignes and they bring them over , if they suit me or not. They at least show me the product.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> But you know her. Right? Sbelle only met this person once or twice. That is unprofessional IMO. I am in sales. She should of brought them over to the client! Let the client see the product and then when asked she  what do you think, the sa could of said , " Those are not my favorite".
> What is she really loved these earrings.  These were her dream earrings. Not everyone has the same taste.
> 
> I am asking you ladies for advice, I trust your taste and you are not selling me anything. If you have an established relationship with your sa then it is ok.
> My NM SA said the 10 motif was not a good choice for me. She was right. But I have a relationship with her. What this sa did was in bad taste imo.
> 
> Also, when I go into a place where I really like the brand, I want to see everything I make to educate myself with all of the pieces.
> I know I have mentioned this before, but in Cartier I ask to see all type of lignes and they bring them over , if they suit me or not. They at least show me the product.



oh yes yes--she knows me well and for a long time....i agree.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> Here are some of mine - sorry I think some shots of my MOP one are in there too..but the onyx and YG is my fave!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/search?q=vca
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you texasgirliegirl! I am still kicking myself that I didn't pick up a turquoise motif necklace earlier, now I don't know when I can get one again...will just have to live vicariously through you!



Honestly, it was your photo that convinced me (along with hermesaholic's wisdom) to buy the onyx....and I absolutely love it!! That was a great purchase for me.


----------



## diamond lover

may i know if magic single clover ring is available? (not the magic between the finger ring). If so, how much is it? Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

diamond lover said:


> may i know if magic single clover ring is available? (not the magic between the finger ring). If so, how much is it? Thanks!


 
I know there is a single Magic ring in WG and pave diamonds.  It is around $12K now I believe.  HTH!


----------



## diamond lover

o, just called the SA and they have my size at HKD28500.  I may get it today!


----------



## park56

Cavalier Girl said:


> :lolots:  That's what I said a few days ago....now I'm looking at an Alhambra watch.



Those are pretty!!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> k doll. I promise. I found a great way to take pics of it. I place  it on two hangers and hand it in the bathroom on the shower. It shows it in it's full glory! LOL



^ Sounds like a great way to display the shawl to me! LOL! 

The 3-motif Magic danglers are striking in either metal. Now I wish I had the bought the 3 before the 2-motif. My SA bought the 3-motif for herself, and she looks amazing with them. I love, love, love long dangling earrings.


----------



## diamond lover

my new ring, old bracelet and Tiffany etoile bangle


----------



## Roregirl

diamond lover said:
			
		

> my new ring, old bracelet and Tiffany etoile bangle



All so beautiful !! I don't have any VCA, but this thread has inspired me to try something small to start out, I can't wait to get it... Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous diamond lover! I like how the etoile bangle brings some YG into your bracelets stack and it pairs well against your ring! is that a magic alhambra ring?


----------



## diamond lover

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous diamond lover! I like how the etoile bangle brings some YG into your bracelets stack and it pairs well against your ring! is that a magic alhambra ring?


 
yes, it is


----------



## Candice0985

diamond lover said:


> yes, it is


it's a great size! enjoy it!


----------



## mikeyta

[/QUOTE]
 Look at your earings make me to decide the lotus over the frivoles, but I will collect the 
frivoles when I can afford it again.


----------



## surfergirljen

Florasun said:


> Darn you *surfergirljen*! Now I want a pair! I don't have a lot to spend on VCA. Maybe a couple of more pieces over the next year and I'll be at my limit. (And I can't decide what they should be since everything is so beautiful.  And with the prices going up - not sure if I'll be able to afford anything!)



Haha... I'm sorry! I do have to enable you though because they are SO FREAKING BEAUTIFUL I can't help myself. If that picture sold you wait until you see the ones I'm posting here! (Added Calisnoopy's to show how fab they look worn casual too! Thanks Cori - Cori helped convince me to buy them!) 

They are SO sparkly, SO pretty yet just the right size (not TOO blingy for jeans)... easy to put on and take off and yet so secure with the clips... and going up rapidly in price. They were $12000 even when I bought them and I THINK they are creeping around $14000 now - grab them while you can! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> So, so pretty!



Thank you!!! 



mikeyta said:


> it looks lovely on you surfurgirljen.



Thanks hon! I'm so glad you decided on those over the frivoles! I love frivole too but I can't explain it, when I saw these in person I almost fainted. I bought some more reasonable alhambra pieces and returned them all towards these because I couldn't stand not having them! LOL!!!

And there's no reason you can't have both one day! I think if you got the frivoles in plain YG or YG with diamonds in the centre they'd compliment one another so nicely in your collection and wouldn't overlap at all!  Congrats!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps: I would straight up roll someone for that turquoise necklace Eva's wearing. Just sayin'. 

I actually bought this Kate Spade to "complete" my look since I don't have one MILLION dollars to buy that vintage VCA necklace she borrowed! What do you think? Close?

pps: I shouldn't be preggars and looking at Calisnoopy's deli spread right now... WHY aren't I at a deli???! Waaaaah!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jen, when is the baby due???  Great idea pairing the turquoise necklace!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Before I call about the MOP VCA Alhambra watch, and you guys give me your opinions?  I'm not usually so wishy/washy.


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jen, when is the baby due???  Great idea pairing the turquoise necklace!



TWO WEEKS TODAY!!! (it's planned) - by this time today it'll be out and in my arms!!! CRAZY!!!

Hmmm... I love anything VCA alhambra but am not POSITIVE I'd go with a watch? Then again I'm not a watch girl at ALL and don't even wear one. I mean honestly I'd wear anything VCA! But I think I'd take a Cartier Tank before that and add some VCA around it? Just my two cents!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> ps: I would straight up roll someone for that turquoise necklace Eva's wearing. Just sayin'.
> 
> I actually bought this Kate Spade to "complete" my look since I don't have one MILLION dollars to buy that vintage VCA necklace she borrowed! What do you think? Close?
> 
> pps: I shouldn't be preggars and looking at Calisnoopy's deli spread right now... WHY aren't I at a deli???! Waaaaah!



LOL the necklace is really THAT nice 

I love the kate spade one, looks great!

mmm pickles...that's the first thing I see when I look at that picture have DH bring you a yummy sandwich and pickles home tonight!


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> Before I call about the MOP VCA Alhambra watch, and you guys give me your opinions?  I'm not usually so wishy/washy.


i'm not a watch person at all...but if I had to wear one the alhambra watch would be my first choice! I fell in love with it when I was watching When in Rome. so chic!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wow, Jen, that's close!  How exciting!


----------



## CATEYES

diamond lover said:


> my new ring, old bracelet and Tiffany etoile bangle


I love your matching set!! Glad you found what you love. May I ask, is that MOP In YG or something else? The variations of colors is very pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> ps: I would straight up roll someone for that turquoise necklace Eva's wearing. Just sayin'.
> 
> I actually bought this Kate Spade to "complete" my look since I don't have one MILLION dollars to buy that vintage VCA necklace she borrowed! What do you think? Close?
> 
> pps: I shouldn't be preggars and looking at Calisnoopy's deli spread right now... WHY aren't I at a deli???! Waaaaah!



I prefer the Kate spade!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> TWO WEEKS TODAY!!! (it's planned) - by this time today it'll be out and in my arms!!! CRAZY!!!
> 
> Hmmm... I love anything VCA alhambra but am not POSITIVE I'd go with a watch? Then again I'm not a watch girl at ALL and don't even wear one. I mean honestly I'd wear anything VCA! But I think I'd take a Cartier Tank before that and add some VCA around it? Just my two cents!



I agree....


----------



## park56

Cavalier Girl said:


> Before I call about the MOP VCA Alhambra watch, and you guys give me your opinions?  I'm not usually so wishy/washy.



LOVE the watch....especially stunning either the onyx face or the MOP face.  What's fun is that you can get different bands - so its something that can be worn day or night (they have a satin microfiber strap). 

I think awhile back I saw one with a turquoise face .... I nearly passed out!


----------



## mikeyta

surfergirljen said:


> Haha... I'm sorry! I do have to enable you though because they are SO FREAKING BEAUTIFUL I can't help myself. If that picture sold you wait until you see the ones I'm posting here! (Added Calisnoopy's to show how fab they look worn casual too! Thanks Cori - Cori helped convince me to buy them!)
> 
> They are SO sparkly, SO pretty yet just the right size (not TOO blingy for jeans)... easy to put on and take off and yet so secure with the clips... and going up rapidly in price. They were $12000 even when I bought them and I THINK they are creeping around $14000 now - grab them while you can!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon! I'm so glad you decided on those over the frivoles! I love frivole too but I can't explain it, when I saw these in person I almost fainted. I bought some more reasonable alhambra pieces and returned them all towards these because I couldn't stand not having them! LOL!!!
> 
> And there's no reason you can't have both one day! I think if you got the frivoles in plain YG or YG with diamonds in the centre they'd compliment one another so nicely in your collection and wouldn't overlap at all!  Congrats!!!


surfergirl, this is very dangerous thread. 
I have a paire of YG frivoles small one, now I see you then I want to upgrade a big step.
I wish that I don't have to pay mortgage, then I can spend the money.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


----------



## a4alice

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  Ot should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



 OMG it's sooo pretty!!! How much is it??


----------



## kat99

texasgirliegirl said:


> Honestly, it was your photo that convinced me (along with hermesaholic's wisdom) to buy the onyx....and I absolutely love it!! That was a great purchase for me.



OMG thank you! You made my day


----------



## Cavalier Girl

a4alice said:


> omg it's sooo pretty!!! How much is it??



$14,100.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


Beautiful watch congrats 
Hope it arrives on time.


----------



## Hermesaholic

cavalier girl said:


> here's the watch i ordered.  It should be here thursday.  Hope i love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



i love this!!!


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



Ohhh-intriguing!  Please post a modeling pic of this beautiful
watch!  Congrats *cavalier girl*!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, all!  I thought about the diamond one, and it is gorgeous, but sadly, I just don't have the lifestyle to go with it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, all!  I thought about the diamond one, and it is gorgeous, but sadly, I just don't have the lifestyle to go with it.



the diamond one does not have the beaded edge like this one...i love the diamonds but this is so stunning and so iconic!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> the diamond one does not have the beaded edge like this one...i love the diamonds but this is so stunning and so iconic!



I know, for me, this one is much more useful.  But, like you, I love the diamond one.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered. It should be here Thursday. Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


 
Congrats! Stunning watch!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you SJ!  Now, I'm just hoping I still love it when it comes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I know, for me, this one is much more useful. But, like you, I love the diamond one.


Why did you have to show this to me??
(it's gorgeous!)............


----------



## Florasun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered. It should be here Thursday. Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


 
Very pretty CG! I should get one - I wouldn't have to worry about squinting to see the numbers, LOL!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why did you have to show this to me??
> (it's gorgeous!)............



Honey, what can I tell you???  I'm a bad, bad girl!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Florasun said:


> Very pretty CG! I should get one - I wouldn't have to worry about squinting to see the numbers, LOL!



Flora, I hope I can read this one!  I usually wear at least a 32mm watch.  I'm older than  most of you, and the old eyes ain't what they used to be.  :shame:


----------



## CATEYES

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


Yay for you! This is a very classy watch, like a bracelet look still. Congrats-can't wait to see how it looks on your wrist.....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CATEYES said:


> Yay for you! This is a very classy watch, like a bracelet look still. Congrats-can't wait to see how it looks on your wrist.....



Thank you, Catseyes!  I'm getting a little excited!


----------



## ryu_chan

kat99 said:


> OMG thank you! You made my day


Definitely the onyx looks so fantastic on you! Your picture also made me want one although it did not look so good on me when I tried on


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



gorgeous!!


----------



## lubird217

Congratulations everyone! I Can hardly keep up with what's going on here!!

Babies, new watches, I love it!! Keep up the modeling pics! They're the best!


----------



## lubird217

sjunky - i also wonder if we all work with the same SA. she sounds so similar  i try not to say anything on the boards because im paranoid anyone (including her) can come lurk here but i have a feeling... sounds so similar in the "no you don't want that" kind of way

I was in Vegas this weekend for my birthday and had a great time visiting VCA boutiques. The VCA in the Crystals mall had the best display of merchandise I've seen anywhere and I've been to VCAs around the world!! It was such a departure from NYC where you have to self-educate and ask for what you want to see. Here, you could see absolutely everything! It was amazing! Gotta love big real estate!

The Palazzo shops' VCA boutique had the Elizabeth Taylor Turquoise and Crystal earrings that VCA bought back from her estate from the auction. They were prominently displayed and are as exquisite and remarkable on their own as they were at the Christie's show. In fact, it was nice to see them on their own!

Every SA in Vegas was so sweet and non-judgmental even though I didn't take my e-ring,  nor did I take a single VCA piece! 

I'm sort of contemplating what to do next. My gut tells me to start buying onyx (even though I see a lot more of this color than anything on the secondary market), but I like chalcedony and don't have WG necklaces (I have a chalcedony bracelet). I could also extend my Turquoise/WG bracelet and feel like I should because they've stopped making it, so get it now or forever hold my peace. 

Basically, I have jewelry schizophrenia! I have other priorities but I come to this thread or spend hours at a boutique and I'm at square 1.  

Want... more... necklaces!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



Okay THIS watch is GORGEOUS!!! It's just like a bracelet! STUNNING!!!!  Cannot wait to see it on you!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


>


Look at your earings make me to decide the lotus over the frivoles, but I will collect the 
frivoles when I can afford it again.[/QUOTE]

love this pic of your Lotus earrings!!  so glad you got them and love them 



surfergirljen said:


> ps: I would straight up roll someone for that turquoise necklace Eva's wearing. Just sayin'.
> 
> I actually bought this Kate Spade to "complete" my look since I don't have one MILLION dollars to buy that vintage VCA necklace she borrowed! What do you think? Close?
> 
> pps: I shouldn't be preggars and looking at Calisnoopy's deli spread right now... WHY aren't I at a deli???! Waaaaah!


 
"roll someone"??? LOL that cracks me up...ohh and congrats btw!! i didn't even know!!  so exciting for you...

btw my friends say i should have a disclaimer on my blog "this could cause severe drooling" cos its always pics of food...a lot of TPFers have told me now that my pics (even with Chanel or VCA or Hermes) is always around a plate of food or at a restaurant =X



Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered. It should be here Thursday. Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/


 
woohoo i love that watch, so gorgeous and classy looking!!!



lubird217 said:


> sjunky - i also wonder if we all work with the same SA. she sounds so similar  i try not to say anything on the boards because im paranoid anyone (including her) can come lurk here but i have a feeling... sounds so similar in the "no you don't want that" kind of way
> 
> I was in Vegas this weekend for my birthday and had a great time visiting VCA boutiques. The VCA in the Crystals mall had the best display of merchandise I've seen anywhere and I've been to VCAs around the world!! It was such a departure from NYC where you have to self-educate and ask for what you want to see. Here, you could see absolutely everything! It was amazing! Gotta love big real estate!
> 
> The Palazzo shops' VCA boutique had the Elizabeth Taylor Turquoise and Crystal earrings that VCA bought back from her estate from the auction. They were prominently displayed and are as exquisite and remarkable on their own as they were at the Christie's show. In fact, it was nice to see them on their own!
> 
> Every SA in Vegas was so sweet and non-judgmental even though I didn't take my e-ring, nor did I take a single VCA piece!
> 
> I'm sort of contemplating what to do next. My gut tells me to start buying onyx (even though I see a lot more of this color than anything on the secondary market), but I like chalcedony and don't have WG necklaces (I have a chalcedony bracelet). I could also extend my Turquoise/WG bracelet and feel like I should because they've stopped making it, so get it now or forever hold my peace.
> 
> Basically, I have jewelry schizophrenia! I have other priorities but I come to this thread or spend hours at a boutique and I'm at square 1.
> 
> Want... more... necklaces!!


 

i love boutiques in Vegas and Hawaii the most, they usually tend to be the least snobby and most friendly and open--this is for all brands in general, from H to Chanel to Miu Miu, etc...not sure why, but thats usually my experience...which is why I've worked with the Chanel in Ala Moana and Chanel in Wynn Encore for my Chanel Fine Jewelry purchases...the SAs email right back, super responsive, always happy to answer questions in detail and are sooo patient and sweet!!

and yah, TPF doesn't help curb anyone's shopping addiction haha...all these pics from the lovely members only make you feel how much more you need that watch or that bag or that ring LOL...

i'm trying to focus on rings (Fil de Camelia ring, Two Butterflies VCA ring and VCA Lotus ring) for now, cos i'm pretty good on necklaces and earrings I think with my recent Chanel Fil de Camelia additions...


----------



## lubird217

calisnoopy said:


> Look at your earings make me to decide the lotus over the frivoles, but I will collect the
> frivoles when I can afford it again.


 
love this pic of your Lotus earrings!!  so glad you got them and love them 



"roll someone"??? LOL that cracks me up...ohh and congrats btw!! i didn't even know!!  so exciting for you...

btw my friends say i should have a disclaimer on my blog "this could cause severe drooling" cos its always pics of food...a lot of TPFers have told me now that my pics (even with Chanel or VCA or Hermes) is always around a plate of food or at a restaurant =X



woohoo i love that watch, so gorgeous and classy looking!!!




i love boutiques in Vegas and Hawaii the most, they usually tend to be the least snobby and most friendly and open--this is for all brands in general, from H to Chanel to Miu Miu, etc...not sure why, but thats usually my experience...which is why I've worked with the Chanel in Ala Moana and Chanel in Wynn Encore for my Chanel Fine Jewelry purchases...the SAs email right back, super responsive, always happy to answer questions in detail and are sooo patient and sweet!!

and yah, TPF doesn't help curb anyone's shopping addiction haha...all these pics from the lovely members only make you feel how much more you need that watch or that bag or that ring LOL...

i'm trying to focus on rings (Fil de Camelia ring, Two Butterflies VCA ring and VCA Lotus ring) for now, cos i'm pretty good on necklaces and earrings I think with my recent Chanel Fil de Camelia additions...[/QUOTE]

I was blown away by the Chanel Fine Jewelry Store! Congrats on the Chanel Fil de Camelia! 

So does anyone know the answer to this... a few weeks/max 2 months ago I thought I remember browsing Betteridge and a 10-motif chalcedony was less than MOP/YG or Onyx/YG. Like I remember seeing 6900 vs 7400. When I asked this weekend it was 9800! I know there hasn't been an increase since. Was Betteridge selling old stock pre increase or am I totally off? Is chalcedony more expensive than Onyx/MOP generally? I bought my last bracelet pre-increase and have no idea.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those prices are correct...the mop and onyx cost the same, 7400.
The turquoise costs even more than the chalcedony!
Beautiful, expensive little clovers.....


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/



This watch is beautiful.  It's one of those pieces that look even better on the wrist.  I can't wait to see pictures.  Congrats on such a stunning addition to your collection!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats cavalier girl on the bracelet watch.  i hope it works out for you.  calisnoopy, we are camelia ring twins.  i got mine in hawaii as well!  if it's the same one, i think you will love it.  congrats!!!  can't wait to see what vca ring is next for you!


----------



## Florasun

surfergirljen said:


> TWO WEEKS TODAY!!! (it's planned) - by this time today it'll be out and in my arms!!! CRAZY!!!


 
OMG - somehow I missed this - super congrats on the BABY!! so exciting!


----------



## princessLIL

Hi All, my husband got me a sweet alahambra rg bracelet, I m so in love with it..I m wearing it with my WG Love 6 diamond and Plain YG, need your opinions what other sweet bracelet can I stack it with, what would look better, WG or YG?


----------



## princessLIL

Can anyone post pictures with two sweet bracelets or more, thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

kim_mac said:


> congrats cavalier girl on the bracelet watch. i hope it works out for you. calisnoopy, we are camelia ring twins. i got mine in hawaii as well! if it's the same one, i think you will love it. congrats!!! can't wait to see what vca ring is next for you!


 
ohhh which Chanel Hawaii boutique did you work with?  I work with Sunny at the Ala Moana location...but my recent Chanel fine jewelry purchases were from Chanel Wynn Encore...

and I'm considering the VCA Lotus, VCA 2 Butterfly and also a Verdura Cuff LOL


----------



## park56

calisnoopy said:


> ohhh which Chanel Hawaii boutique did you work with?  I work with Sunny at the Ala Moana location...but my recent Chanel fine jewelry purchases were from Chanel Wynn Encore...
> 
> and I'm considering the VCA Lotus, VCA 2 Butterfly and also a Verdura Cuff LOL



The Verdura cuffs are so very special; have you ever been to the 'showroom' in NY? It's amazing!


----------



## kim_mac

calisnoopy said:


> ohhh which Chanel Hawaii boutique did you work with?  I work with Sunny at the Ala Moana location...but my recent Chanel fine jewelry purchases were from Chanel Wynn Encore...
> 
> and I'm considering the VCA Lotus, VCA 2 Butterfly and also a Verdura Cuff LOL



i got it from the chanel on Kalakaua Ave in downtown waikiki since the SA was so kind and they happened to have my size (they only had 2 between that store and ala moana).  she even gave me a bottle of chanel no. 5 which my mom was happy to receive.  like you i love the boutiques in hawaii and vegas.  their customer service is by far the friendliest.  

i just saw your chanel jewelry reveal and the camelia ring you are contemplating is much more intricate than mine, not to mention a much larger center stone.  the other pieces look beautiful on you too.  

i love both the lotus and 2 butterfly.  my sister in law has the lotus and i have the 2 butterfly.


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Hi All, my husband got me a sweet alahambra rg bracelet, I m so in love with it..I m wearing it with my WG Love 6 diamond and Plain YG, need your opinions what other sweet bracelet can I stack it with, what would look better, WG or YG?



I think both go well with RG. VCA's RG is bright enough it can stand up to WG and YG. I wear my RG sweet bracelet with a YG 5 motif all the time 
and congrats I love this bracelet!


----------



## pond23

Onyx Vintage Super Alhambra Earrings on Ann's:

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...f_arpels/onyx_vintage_super_alhambra_earrings


----------



## kim_mac

Candice0985 said:


> I think both go well with RG. VCA's RG is bright enough it can stand up to WG and YG. I wear my RG sweet bracelet with a YG 5 motif all the time
> and congrats I love this bracelet!



i agree - either would go well.  if you want more contrast, maybe the white gold?  what motif are you considering?  some only come in one metal, eg. turquoise butterfly in white gold and mop butterfly in yellow gold etc.


----------



## princessLIL

I m considering clover design. What pendant and earrings do u think would look good with RG clover sweet bracelet? I want to complete a set


----------



## princessLIL

Candice can you please post a picture of your bracelets? thx


----------



## tbbbjb

pond23 said:


> Onyx Vintage Super Alhambra Earrings on Ann's:
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/d...f_arpels/onyx_vintage_super_alhambra_earrings



Off hold, back in-stock at the moment.


----------



## pond23

park56 said:


> The Verdura cuffs are so very special; have you ever been to the 'showroom' in NY? It's amazing!



^ I would love to go the Verdura showroom in NYC! It must be amazing!


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Candice can you please post a picture of your bracelets? thx


here you go


----------



## princessLIL

Thanks Candice! I love how u paired them together! Does your sweet move around a lot?
Mine seems a bit loose. I wear sz 16 Cartier love.. the SA said the sweet comes in two sz reg and the small. I m thinking may b I need to exchange for a smaller sz. Do u wear yours loose or tight?thx


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> Thanks Candice! I love how u paired them together! Does your sweet move around a lot?
> Mine seems a bit loose. I wear sz 16 Cartier love.. the SA said the sweet comes in two sz reg and the small. I m thinking may b I need to exchange for a smaller sz. Do u wear yours loose or tight?thx


thanks princess! i'm obsessed with bracelets 
mine's loose, I had it resized so it's 7.5 inches it dangles and moves up and down my arm but i prefer it looser then tight!


----------



## princessLIL

Haha! so am I ! LOve bracelets, can't get enough of them! Last year I completed my gold pandora, but to b honest I m very bored with it lately>


----------



## princessLIL

is it true that the sweet rg clover will be discontinued? thats what my sa said?


----------



## Candice0985

I never got into pandora, it permeated my industry and spread like wildfire! I think many pandora collectors feel the same judging by my clients sales with their line this past christmas...

well you wont get bored with VCA's bracelet selection!! I'm already eyeing another 5 motif for future consideration


----------



## Candice0985

princessLIL said:


> is it true that the sweet rg clover will be discontinued? thats what my sa said?


i'll be interested to hear if this is true and I wonder why?...


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's pic of my 2 sweet bracelets... if memory serves me correctly, I know there is a picture floating somewhere of a wrist shot of a cartier love bracelet stacked with 4 sweets... 2 hearts, a clover, and a butterfly?  I wear my sweets on the shorter of the 2 lengths.


----------



## Candice0985

^ so pretty and whimsical!


----------



## Junkenpo

And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen".   Isn't it lovely?


----------



## Candice0985

^ love it! the pop of the carnelian is perfect with the 3 MOP sweets. IMO when I look at this picture I see the VCA sweets first then the love bracelets. I would think the thicker bracelets would stand out first!


----------



## park56

pond23 said:


> ^ I would love to go the Verdura showroom in NYC! It must be amazing!



It is!  It's also across from Bergdorf's which makes it even more dangerous


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen".   Isn't it lovely?



This is my desktop background! Amazing!!!


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen".   Isn't it lovely?



It is lovely


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen".   Isn't it lovely?



This is pretty!
If anyone wants to build up their NM points, the Neimans here has a pair of super turquoise yg, and vintage turquoise wg earclips. PM me if you want my SA's name.


----------



## Bethc

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen".   Isn't it lovely?



Gorgeous!!


----------



## oystar

ALLinTHEbag said:


> /\ Journey in Paris ring in WG, enamel, diamonds is 6,700.00 if anyone is interested. Also made in RG too.



Hi ALLinTHEbag, these rings are seriously cute  Any idea whether they are still available? Thanks.


----------



## monali

I got yesterday my effeuillage earrings in MOP, so beautiful on the ear!! they have a nice movement, very delicate and different..wanted to wear them with my MOP vintage bracelet or my MOP 20 motifs for dressier look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monali said:


> I got yesterday my effeuillage earrings in MOP, so beautiful on the ear!! they have a nice movement, very delicate and different..wanted to wear them with my MOP vintage bracelet or my MOP 20 motifs for dressier look.



Please post photos!!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi guys! Quick question! Do you pay taxes ordering from London jewelers? Thanks so much!

I know they charge shipping , but the lady could not answer my question on taxes.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hmm...could anyone who has VCA Vintage Alhambra WG OR YG Pave Diamond Pendant Necklaces post some close up shots of their clasp and the serial number tag?

Thanks!!!!*


----------



## sbelle

My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!  

I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences. I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


 

This is stunning *Sbelle!!!  *You're our VCA Frivole Queen now hehe...I DO love the frivole collection


----------



## preciousp

Does anyone here own the Magic single motif grey or white MOP ring.  If so, I'd love to see a picture worn on the middle finger.  What are your thoughts on the ring.  Does it look too large?  Thanks


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats sbelle!!!!!! You have a fantastic trio there!!!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


Very nice V-day present&#57378; Thanks for the comparrison pix!


----------



## Ascella

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!



Stunning collection! I have the small earrings in YG and absolutely love them.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences. I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


 
Wow, what a trio, they are just gorgeous!


----------



## FleurDLys

I love love the trios!  sigh....falling into this VCA pit fast lol.  And I thought Tiffany was bad for me :/


----------



## FleurDLys

Junkenpo said:


> And I found that pic I was talking about... it's not mine, and it's a repost... but you can see a watermark on it that says "Unique Queen". Isn't it lovely?


 
OMG....that is easily one of the most perfect stacks I've seen!  And before I only liked the idea of 2 love bracelets together but seeing this totally changed my mind.  I gotta get working on the sweets bracelets first though


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences. I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


 Ahhhhh I love all 3 of them. Can you do a family portrait of your VCA earrings! OOO. I will start a thread!


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle, congrats on the large yg frivole.  i love that there are 3 diamonds on each!  so pretty!  i know you also have the wg pave alhambra earrings!  so many pretty earrings to choose from!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies can you please take family pics of your VCA babies and add them to the new thread. Kind of like a gallery. I would love to drool over everyone's bijoux's!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> Here's pic of my 2 sweet bracelets... if memory serves me correctly, I know there is a picture floating somewhere of a wrist shot of a cartier love bracelet stacked with 4 sweets... 2 hearts, a clover, and a butterfly?  I wear my sweets on the shorter of the 2 lengths.


Sooooo cute together!!!! Now I not only want one but two! Then you post a pic of four.....oh no. My husband is going to think I'm crazy! He he he!


----------



## park56

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys! Quick question! Do you pay taxes ordering from London jewelers? Thanks so much!
> 
> I know they charge shipping , but the lady could not answer my question on taxes.



If you live outside of NY State, no. They will just charge shipping. Strange that they could not answer that. If you need an SA recommendation please PM me.


----------



## park56

sjunky13 said:


> Hi guys! Quick question! Do you pay taxes ordering from London jewelers? Thanks so much!
> 
> I know they charge shipping , but the lady could not answer my question on taxes.



If you live outside of NY State, no. They will just charge shipping. Strange that they could not answer that. If you need an SA recommendation please PM me.


----------



## calisnoopy

calisnoopy said:


> *Hmm...could anyone who has VCA Vintage Alhambra WG OR YG Pave Diamond Pendant Necklaces post some close up shots of their clasp and the serial number tag?
> 
> Thanks!!!!*



Or if anyone has close up serial number pics already on tpf, please just post the links to them =)


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Ahhhhh I love all 3 of them. Can you do a family portrait of your VCA earrings! OOO. I will start a thread!



Will do


----------



## ryu_chan

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


What a perfect collection. They are beautiful!


----------



## ryu_chan

Junkenpo said:


> Here's pic of my 2 sweet bracelets... if memory serves me correctly, I know there is a picture floating somewhere of a wrist shot of a cartier love bracelet stacked with 4 sweets... 2 hearts, a clover, and a butterfly?  I wear my sweets on the shorter of the 2 lengths.


That is so pretty! Really love the carnellian and how it pops against the MOP.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!



Wow, Sbelle!
Gorgeous frivole collection!
It will not take you long to get used to their size


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


Oh these are beautiful! You know I am partial to frivole! You and TGG are killing me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Oh these are beautiful! You know I am partial to frivole! You and TGG are killing me!



You need to join the frivole family


----------



## surfergirljen

Sbelle I LOVE your new Frivoles!! The diamonds are still my fav though!


----------



## peppers90

[QUOTE=sbelle;21132080]My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!  

I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!






[/QUOTE]

*sbelle* happy valentine  to you too! Now that is what I call flowers for valentines . Congrats! That is a beautiful flower arrangement


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences. I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


 

They look so pretty all together!  Congrats!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!


All of them are lovely ,congrats


----------



## saks4me

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!



Gorgeous set! Very lucky ears!!! I so need a pair of the frivoles now!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!



OHH! the best kind of flowers for valentine's day!! gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> You need to join the frivole family


I have the pave frivole - wish I could get another pair in YG. But I have a little something else on the way...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well.  It's a little on the tight side.  Gonna see if they can add a motif.


----------



## Florasun

^^ stunning! I like the fact that it looks more like jewelry than a watch.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well. It's a little on the tight side. Gonna see if they can add a motif.


 

Gorgeous CG! I hope it works out for you. Now I would love this watch in  MOP and ONYX.


----------



## G&Smommy

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well. It's a little on the tight side. Gonna see if they can add a motif.


 
It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

It is so beautiful CG!!!! It is like a cross between a watch and fine jewellery!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous!
I hope they can add a motif for you. Does it only come in one size?


----------



## VD za

sbelle said:


> My Valentine's gift just arrived -- the large yellow gold Frivole ear clips!
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to show the 3 frivole earrings together so y'all can get a sense of the differences.  I have to say the large yg's look a bit big on me right now since I'm used to wearing the smaller size, but I am sure the size will grow on me!!





Beautiful! Congrats Sbelle 

VD za


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well. It's a little on the tight side. Gonna see if they can add a motif.


 
Stunning, you can change the bands can't you?

The lady who sold me my ring in the Vegas store had one on with a black satin band and it was so pretty.


----------



## CATEYES

Wow! This is such a nice piece that you'll have for so many years. I hope you are able to adjust it soon so you can enjoy it!


----------



## kim_mac

really special watch!  congrats.  i hope vca can add a motif for you.


----------



## princessLIL

Hi Ladies, I need your advise.. I m debating between two bracelets: mop 5 motif bracelet and 5 motif YG clover. I already have a sweet RG clover bracelet. Id like it to b classic as its an investment piece. My SA suggested to go YG clover as its more durable. I have children so it needs to b maintenance free. My fear is that MOP will eventually fade or look scratched. Please help me!


----------



## princessLIL

I also ordered small yg clover earrings and a pendant. Do u think I can mix it with YG clover bracelet, would it look mismatched?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> Stunning, *you can change the bands can't you?*
> 
> The lady who sold me my ring in the Vegas store had one on with a black satin band and it was so pretty.



I don't think you can on this one, Suzie.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kim_mac said:


> really special watch!  congrats.  i hope vca can add a motif for you.



Thanks, Kim!  I just heard from my SA that adding a motif will be no problem.  She happened to be attending a class on VCA watches today and got a definitive answer.  I'm so happy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Florasun said:


> ^^ stunning! I like the fact that it looks more like jewelry than a watch.



That's the plan, Flora.  I needed something for dressy occasions.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well.  It's a little on the tight side.  Gonna see if they can add a motif.


Congrats, lovely piece ,glad you can have the extra motif fitted.


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think you can on this one, Suzie.


It doesn't matter, it is just gorgeous on it's own.


----------



## *jennifer*

princessLIL said:


> I also ordered small yg clover earrings and a pendant. Do u think I can mix it with YG clover bracelet, would it look mismatched?



You can definitely wear all of those together and it would not look mismatched!

congrats,* Cavalier Girl*! i can't wait to see modeling pics once you get that motif added.


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well.  It's a little on the tight side.  Gonna see if they can add a motif.



Beautiful watch- I'm not usually into watches, but this is really gorgeous!  Hope VCA can accomodate to make the fit.  Congrats on a special piece


----------



## peppers90

For all you NC - Carolina girls-  Neimans in CLT now carries VCA . Good  selection- very nice SA.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's the plan, Flora.  I needed something for dressy occasions.



I love this watch--I wear it with jeans or a black dress and get more compliments on it than any other piece i own.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> I love this watch--I wear it with jeans or a black dress and get more compliments on it than any other piece i own.



I'm so glad to hear this!  Hopefully, I'll get lots of use out of it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> I'm so glad to hear this!  Hopefully, I'll get lots of use out of it.



oh CG, this watch is STUNNING!!! I am so glad that they can add a motif! I bet you will wear this sooooo much!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

May I request a modeling shot from a fellow shortie (5'2" or shorter) who has a 20 motif vintage alhambra in onyx or carnelian?  I'm curious.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> May I request a modeling shot from a fellow shortie (5'2" or shorter) who has a 20 motif vintage alhambra in onyx or carnelian?  I'm curious.



I wear both the 20 motif in onyx and carnelian (actually two ten motifs, each) and I am 5'1".

I have not taken modeling photos but Kat has posted pics on her blog, the feather factor...I believe she is very petite.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

peppers90 said:
			
		

> For all you NC - Carolina girls-  Neimans in CLT now carries VCA . Good  selection- very nice SA.



Thanks!  Good to know. When did they start getting them?  Time to make that 2hr drive!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Junkenpo said:


> May I request a modeling shot from a fellow shortie (5'2" or shorter) who has a 20 motif vintage alhambra in onyx or carnelian?  I'm curious.


----------



## peppers90

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks!  Good to know. When did they start getting them?  Time to make that 2hr drive!



They removed their Cartier boutique and added the VCA- I think it has been
there a few months.  They are in the process of making the VCA
area larger.  It should be fully stocked in a month or so.  They did have 
A good selection. Lots of the RG pieces.  Not a bit of turquiose though!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> But I have a little something else on the way...


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's the watch I ordered.  It should be here Thursday.  Hope I love it.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-watch/p/5474/





Cavalier Girl said:


> My new watch...........no modeling shots because it doesn't fit well.  It's a little on the tight side.  Gonna see if they can add a motif.



Okay this watch is LUSCIOUS - look at all of that MOP!!! WOW it's just stunning! It's definitely more jewelry than watch ... it's just so pretty! I hope they can make it work for you with a motif or maybe some links between?


----------



## Florasun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, Kim!  I just heard from my SA that adding a motif will be no problem.  She happened to be attending a class on VCA watches today and got a definitive answer.  I'm so happy!



That is great news!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, Kim!  I just heard from my SA that adding a motif will be no problem.  She happened to be attending a class on VCA watches today and got a definitive answer.  I'm so happy!



I'm so glad they'll do it for you!  

I really like my watches and bracelets to have a lot of movement-- it makes me feel claustrophobic if something on my wrist is the least bit close fitting.  So I've asked several different companies to add length/links to bracelets so I can wear them without going nuts.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


>


I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I'm so glad they'll do it for you!
> 
> I really like my watches and bracelets to have a lot of movement-- it makes me feel claustrophobic if something on my wrist is the least bit close fitting.  So I've asked several different companies to add length/links to bracelets so I can wear them without going nuts.



Same here. I tend to fiddle with anything on my wrist or hands like worry beads. So I appreciate some movement.


----------



## dolphingirl

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



I am feeling exceited for you as well.  Please post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



Woohoo!  Some more turq!!!!  Congrats and please post when they arrive!


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:
			
		

> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



YEAH, for you!!  I am so glad they found a good home


----------



## Sammyjoe

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!


 
Congrats!!! Turq is becoming as rare as hens teeth at the moment!!


----------



## kim_mac

waiting with you, florasun!  can't wait to see what shade of turquoise you chose!  i'm really loving turquoise and yg - i'm resisting temptation with all the lovely reveals on this thread and the vca family portrait thread.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> I'm so glad they'll do it for you!
> 
> I really like my watches and bracelets to have a lot of movement-- it makes me feel claustrophobic if something on my wrist is the least bit close fitting.  So I've asked several different companies to add length/links to bracelets so I can wear them without going nuts.



That's me, too, sbelle!  I have to have a good bit of movement.  I'd thought since the bracelet all work for me, the watch would, too....they're the same length.  But, the watch is backed in gold which makes them a fair amount thicker.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  Am pretty sure adding one small motif will do the trick.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



Are they there, yet????  You were so smart to grab them while you could!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



Flora, you were so smart to grab these while you could!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's me, too, sbelle!  I have to have a good bit of movement.  I'd thought since the bracelet all work for me, the watch would, too....they're the same length.  But, the watch is backed in gold which makes them a fair amount thicker.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  Am pretty sure adding one small motif will do the trick.



So happy for you!  the design really begs to be loose..........and move and slide.  IMO it looks so lovely and feminine that way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> I am going to be tethered to my front door today waiting for Fed Ex. I just purchased a pair of vintage alhambra turquoise & YG earclips!



I am so happy for you that these earrings are on their way!
You have wanted them for a long time.


----------



## Florasun

Yay - they just got here! OMG I broke a nail tearing into the box. And FYI the SA who helped me at the NYC store is just the sweetest.
I took modeling pics, but they were blurry and earlobe is embarassingly huge - so I'm not going to post it :shame:. But here is a pic of my little family with the newest member -


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> So happy for you!  the design really begs to be loose..........and move and slide.  IMO it looks so lovely and feminine that way.



Thank you, dear!  Does this mean we're watch twins??


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Florasun said:


> Yay - they just got here! OMG I broke a nail tearing into the box. And FYI the SA who helped me at the NYC store is just the sweetest.
> I took modeling pics, but they were blurry and earlobe is embarassingly huge - so I'm not going to post it :shame:. But here is a pic of my little family with the newest member -
> View attachment 1616265



Love, love, love!  Flora, if I can post pics of my huge earlobes, you can, too!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, dear!  Does this mean we're watch twins??



well almost...............mine has the open links


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> well almost...............mine has the open links



Oh, that's right!  I remember that, now.  Yours is beyond stunning!  Do you really wear it with jeans and other very casual clothes?  I bet it looks smashing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Flora!! They look amazing!! I must say the Frivole are simply sparkling away in your picture!


----------



## Florasun

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats Flora!! They look amazing!! I must say the Frivole are simply sparkling away in your picture!



Thank you *Sammyjoe *and *CG*!
Unfortunately for the frivole, the light has to be hitting them just right, otherwise they are kind of blah.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, that's right!  I remember that, now.  Yours is beyond stunning!  Do you really wear it with jeans and other very casual clothes?  I bet it looks smashing!




yes.  the diamonds are set into a groove in the gold so it is very subtle actually in person.  In fact I have mostly worn it with jeans and t shirts.


----------



## kim_mac

congrats florasun!  i love the shade of turquoise.  robin's egg blue with a hint of green?  almost like tiffanys blue?  just love it so much in yg.  wait, aren't huge earlobes a sign of good luck?  congrats and enjoy especially come summertime!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Thank you *Sammyjoe *and *CG*!
> Unfortunately for the frivole, the light has to be hitting them just right, otherwise they are kind of blah.



Kind of blah?
No way. They are fabulous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> yes.  the diamonds are set into a groove in the gold so it is very subtle actually in person.  In fact I have mostly worn it with jeans and t shirts.



Sounds so beautiful!
I would love to see it.


----------



## CATEYES

Wow florasun! Sooo pretty! I'll take one of everything in your collection You broke a nail tearing it open-I know you were uber excited!! Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> yes.  the diamonds are set into a groove in the gold so it is very subtle actually in person.  In fact I have mostly worn it with jeans and t shirts.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Sounds so beautiful!
> I would love to see it.



That sounds exquisite! I want to see it too!


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> Yay - they just got here! OMG I broke a nail tearing into the box. And FYI the SA who helped me at the NYC store is just the sweetest.
> I took modeling pics, but they were blurry and earlobe is embarassingly huge - so I'm not going to post it :shame:. But here is a pic of my little family with the newest member -
> View attachment 1616265


Lovely new addition ,congrats


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> congrats florasun!  i love the shade of turquoise.  robin's egg blue with a hint of green?  almost like tiffanys blue?  just love it so much in yg.  wait, aren't huge earlobes a sign of good luck?  congrats and enjoy especially come summertime!!!


Thank you! If my huge earlobes are bringing me luck then maybe I will keep them, LOL! About the color - the flash makes them look lighter, but they are actually a deeper, more intense shade of blue. I had to put them next to a Tiffany box so I could see the difference. I love Tiffany blue though - wouldn't have minded at all if they were that shade. I really wanted them to wear with my barenia birkin - I think they will look great together.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Kind of blah?
> No way. They are fabulous!!!


They look fabulous with flash, LOL! Put these next on your list so you can be pave frivole twins with sbelle and I.



CATEYES said:


> Wow florasun! Sooo pretty! I'll take one of everything in your collection You broke a nail tearing it open-I know you were uber excited!! Congrats!


Thank you cateyes! LOL! Yes I was excited! That package was very securely wrapped!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> That sounds exquisite! I want to see it too!



this isnt mine but here is a stock photo


----------



## Florasun

Wow.  Gorgeous! I can see how this would go with jeans and a plain shirt because it is a very simple design and WG doesn't shout out "HERE I AM!" - it just whispers, seductively.


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> this isnt mine but here is a stock photo


Love that watch


----------



## Sammyjoe

That watch is stunning! I remember you posting it before and it is just as stunning!


----------



## CATEYES

This watch is just beautiful! Lucky you


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> this isnt mine but here is a stock photo


 
Beautiful!  It looks more like a bracelet than a watch.  I think it would look great dressed up or down.


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> Wow.  Gorgeous! I can see how this would go with jeans and a plain shirt because it is a very simple design and WG doesn't shout out "HERE I AM!" - it just whispers, seductively.



ITA . Perfectly said!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thanks everyone.  i actually love the MOP just as much because the motifs are the original design.  I would love to have it in white gold withe mop too....a girl can dream...


----------



## kimber418

I have been away way too long.  I have gone back to look at all the new VCA pieces three times already and there are too many to remember to list.  I love seeing all the new pieces.  Florasun I love your new earrings and I love your Frivole earrings (next on my list)......Cavalier Girl~Can't wait to see your new watch.  I think VCA has beautiful watches.  I am so happy to see  them show up on TPF!   And Hermesaholic----that watch is beautiful beyond words.  I don't think I would ever take it off!   Hope I didn't forget anyone!!!! I love the color of your new tourquoise earrings and also seeing the size difference of all the vintage motifs.  Great photo Florasun.....Hope I did not forget anyone......


----------



## tbbbjb

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> this isnt mine but here is a stock photo



Are the clovers open or do they have mop?  It is hard to tell but would look gorgeous either way.  Does it come in yg?  Such an amazing piece may you were it in happiness and good health always!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> this isnt mine but here is a stock photo



You have the most exquisite taste


----------



## Florasun

Thank you, Kimber! 
If anybody is interested there is a fleurette necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet on beladora.com


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have anything from the flower lace collection?
I am trying to talk myself out of the earrings...but deep down I still like them...
The small ones.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have the most exquisite taste



thank you for the kind compliment.   i do think that Van Cleef pieces are so iconic and timeless that they really look tremendous on anyone of any age--so I am not sure whether we all have great taste or we recognize the value (in every conceivable interpretation) of VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> thank you for the kind compliment.   i do think that Van Cleef pieces are so iconic and timeless that they really look tremendous on anyone of any age--so I am not sure whether we all have great taste or we recognize the value (in every conceivable interpretation) of VCA.



Both, perhaps


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both, perhaps


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have anything from the flower lace collection?
> I am trying to talk myself out of the earrings...but deep down I still like them...
> The small ones.


they're really pretty  all I can say is with VCA, the price is just going to keep going up so if you're craving them, just go for it!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I recently saw a picture of Calisnoopy with a YG byzantine alhambra necklace--it is haunting my dreams.  I cant find where I saw it--Calisnoopy if you are out there is that one long necklace or two hooked together?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> they're really pretty  all I can say is with VCA, the price is just going to keep going up so if you're craving them, just go for it!



I wish that it was as simple as that.
Really, I have acquired so many beautiful items over the past year and feel thankful for every piece.  That said, I need to put this very expensive obsession in it's proper perspective. I really don't "need" those earrings and I should leave something to wish for....perhaps my husband will buy them for me someday. We'll see.  Every time I look at this forum I see something else...  To spend over 30K for earrings...when i already have so many special pieces (VCA and otherwise) just doesn't feel right unless I have taken time to really feel certain.  Heck, I have summer camp to pay for(times four) and that is going to be my next huge expense....LOL.


----------



## ryu_chan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was as simple as that.
> Really, I have acquired so many beautiful items over the past year and feel thankful for every piece.  That said, I need to put this very expensive obsession in it's proper perspective. I really don't "need" those earrings and I should leave something to wish for....perhaps my husband will buy them for me someday. We'll see.  Every time I look at this forum I see something else...  To spend over 30K for earrings...when i already have so many special pieces (VCA and otherwise) just doesn't feel right unless I have taken time to really feel certain.  Heck, I have summer camp to pay for(times four) and that is going to be my next huge expense....LOL.


I agree with you. Sometimes we get carried away by all these beautiful pieces and the excitement here. The price increases do nit help either. I try to sit on buying a new piece for few months just to make sure I really want it. Often I found myself not as interested in some of the pieces anymore.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ryu_chan said:


> I agree with you. Sometimes we get carried away by all these beautiful pieces and the excitement here. The price increases do nit help either. I try to sit on buying a new piece for few months just to make sure I really want it. Often I found myself not as interested in some of the pieces anymore.



Exactly.
I also find myself looking at this forum (and enjoying the beautiful jewelry) as a way to escape everyday stress....like a fun escape. 
While I would never purchase anything that I can't afford, pretty much everything I have has been carefully selected. These are my forever pieces (like my Hermes bags). Before I ever buy anything I carefully consider it's longevity and value. 
I do ultimately plan to buy VCA pave earrings but until or unless I can figure out which ones I think will have true staying power/enjoyment, I am holding off. Even with the threat of a price increase.


----------



## mikeyta

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exactly.
> I also find myself looking at this forum (and enjoying the beautiful jewelry) as a way to escape everyday stress....like a fun escape.
> While I would never purchase anything that I can't afford, pretty much everything I have has been carefully selected. These are my forever pieces (like my Hermes bags). Before I ever buy anything I carefully consider it's longevity and value.
> I do ultimately plan to buy VCA pave earrings but until or unless I can figure out which ones I think will have true staying power/enjoyment, I am holding off. Even with the threat of a price increase.


----------



## kim_mac

i think if you're still in love with them come the next price increase, you might consider getting them.  when i see pieces revealed on this thread, i immediately crave them but after a few months it usually wears off and i'm onto the next piece.  but there are a few things that i continue to want for a really long time and i know that's something to seriously consider.  have you been wanting the flowerlace earrings for a while now?  

it's interesting when finding the right vca pave earring that best suits you - your taste, lifestyle, ear shape, etc.  out of all the vca earclips, the cosmos looks/fits the best on my ears.  it'll be interesting to find out what pave earclips you end up with!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exactly.
> I also find myself looking at this forum (and enjoying the beautiful jewelry) as a way to escape everyday stress....like a fun escape.
> While I would never purchase anything that I can't afford, pretty much everything I have has been carefully selected. These are my forever pieces (like my Hermes bags). Before I ever buy anything I carefully consider it's longevity and value.
> I do ultimately plan to buy VCA pave earrings but until or unless I can figure out which ones I think will have true staying power/enjoyment, I am holding off. Even with the threat of a price increase.



I totally agree with you on this my fellow enabler!   Every piece of VCA I have I feel like I will wear for a very long time.  I think what Hermesaholic said about VCA being "so iconic and timeless that they really look tremendous on anyone of any age" is an awesome description of why I love VCA so much.  I cannot think of any of my fine jewelry (not counting my e-ring) that I wore easily in my 30's and into my later years. I mean there are pieces I could wear at both stages but it is the attraction to these pieces that keeps us going back to them and obsessing over them time after time.  

TGG, I remember the days of writing that check for all 4 of my children for summer camp.   It was more than buying my much needed Frivole pave earrings for my daughter's wedding!  LOL!!!!!  Ahhhh........it is a fun obsession to have I must admit.


----------



## kim_mac

it also makes me feel secure that i end up loving my vca pieces more and more over time, and i can't say that for any of my other jewelry.  so i feel pretty secure buying vca, knowing that i'll continue to wear it for a very long time.  that being said, it's important for me to know WHICH vca pieces to select since it's such an expensive habit!  that's also the fun of it - trying on, thinking and modifying wish lists over time.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was as simple as that.
> Really, I have acquired so many beautiful items over the past year and feel thankful for every piece.  That said, I need to put this very expensive obsession in it's proper perspective. I really don't "need" those earrings and I should leave something to wish for....perhaps my husband will buy them for me someday. We'll see.  Every time I look at this forum I see something else...  To spend over 30K for earrings...when i already have so many special pieces (VCA and otherwise) just doesn't feel right unless I have taken time to really feel certain.  Heck, I have summer camp to pay for(times four) and that is going to be my next huge expense....LOL.


 totally  understandable maybe this can be the piece that you wait on and allow your husband to buy one day like you said. You know you love them so just drop hints for an important anniversary 

you have a great collection, enjoy the pieces you have!


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> it also makes me feel secure that i end up loving my vca pieces more and more over time, and i can't say that for any of my other jewelry.  so i feel pretty secure buying vca, knowing that i'll continue to wear it for a very long time.  that being said, it's important for me to know WHICH vca pieces to select since it's such an expensive habit!  that's also the fun of it - trying on, thinking and modifying wish lists over time.



So true! And so easy to get carried away... I really think almost all VCA is timeless though and you'll wear them forever. The other thing that makes me feel pretty good about VCA and Cartier pieces for example is that with all the dreaded price increases (that I HATE), it's actually not that hard to get your full purchase price back on ebay etc. if you have great feedback as a seller. I've never sold anything more than a $4K piece and have only done it when I changed my mind about 3 times, (yes I do that a lot!), but have never lost money on VCA either! 




Candice0985 said:


> totally  understandable maybe this can be the piece that you wait on and allow your husband to buy one day like you said. You know you love them so just drop hints for an important anniversary
> 
> you have a great collection, enjoy the pieces you have!



You're so right - I'm really really trying to not buy up everything I love RIGHT AWAY - it's much more fun to really want it for a while and then really enjoy that moment when you finally get it! I'm not very patient... but then again I've exchanged a lot of VCA "impulse buys" towards ones that I know I'll truly cherish because they are such expensive items and I really wanted to get it right. 

I think my DH would have to get over some serious sticker shock if he was the one to buy me these things!! LOL...


----------



## Candice0985

I'm trying to learn patience as well, i'm not the best at waiting it's all about instant gratification for me

but I'm trying to focus more of my jewellery budget on travelling this year


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was as simple as that.
> Really, I have acquired so many beautiful items over the past year and feel thankful for every piece. That said, I need to put this very expensive obsession in it's proper perspective. I really don't "need" those earrings and I should leave something to wish for....perhaps my husband will buy them for me someday. We'll see. Every time I look at this forum I see something else... To spend over 30K for earrings...when i already have so many special pieces (VCA and otherwise) just doesn't feel right unless I have taken time to really feel certain. Heck, I have summer camp to pay for(times four) and that is going to be my next huge expense....LOL.


 
Amen! I have 4 VCA pieces and I am sooooo lucky to have them. I am very blessed. 
I love looking at everyones eye candy and I know I can not compete with the high priced items.  I don't even try. So I get happy knowing you ladies have and love them. It is very easy on this forum to get carried away. I often have to put myself in check . LOL.

I did this with Chanel, they were raising prices like fire and I just stopped!  I will buy a bag here and there, but not blind buy from fear. I did and regretted it.  I do not want to buy something because later it will be more expensive. I want to buy it because I love it and can afford it long term.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that it was as simple as that.
> Really, I have acquired so many beautiful items over the past year and feel thankful for every piece.  That said, I need to put this very expensive obsession in it's proper perspective. I really don't "need" those earrings and I should leave something to wish for....perhaps my husband will buy them for me someday. We'll see.  Every time I look at this forum I see something else...  To spend over 30K for earrings...when i already have so many special pieces (VCA and otherwise) just doesn't feel right unless I have taken time to really feel certain.  Heck, I have summer camp to pay for(times four) and that is going to be my next huge expense....LOL.


  I totally agree. Though I love VCA, I would rather collect it in a more leisurely manner. All this rushing about because of the price increases or the diminishing supply of turquoise is making me feel like I just gorged myself on a whole chocolate cake - hope that makes sense. I just have a feeling of too much too soon. I want to take some time off now to enjoy my pieces and try to plan, without worrying. Of course, I could just stop altogether...


----------



## ryu_chan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exactly.
> I also find myself looking at this forum (and enjoying the beautiful jewelry) as a way to escape everyday stress....like a fun escape.
> While I would never purchase anything that I can't afford, pretty much everything I have has been carefully selected. These are my forever pieces (like my Hermes bags). Before I ever buy anything I carefully consider it's longevity and value.
> I do ultimately plan to buy VCA pave earrings but until or unless I can figure out which ones I think will have true staying power/enjoyment, I am holding off. Even with the threat of a price increase.


There are too many beautiful VCA pave earrings that will work for different lifestyles and personalities. Deciding on which one will work for me is big part of the enjoyment. Looking forward to your decision


----------



## calisnoopy

*Someone asked to see a pic of the Frivole earrings on...hope this helps!!*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi


----------



## beachy10

Wow, would someone really pay this much for a VCA box?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-V...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc294835f


----------



## Candice0985

I have seen Cartier bracelet boxes on ebay listed at 400-600 dollars! crazy!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I recently saw a picture of Calisnoopy with a YG byzantine alhambra necklace--it is haunting my dreams.  I cant find where I saw it--Calisnoopy if you are out there is that one long necklace or two hooked together?



I can answer for *calisnoopy* because I asked her the same question.  She has two yg byzantine alhambra necklaces hooked together.  After falling in love with hers I also bought two yellow gold short necklaces followed quickly by a long white gold necklace.  

Unfortunately,  the byzantine alhambra design is being rested right now (at least the necklace is).  I know because when I bought my long white it had to be a special order since they were all gone.  I was told after mine VCA wouldn't take any more special orders for a byzantine alhambra necklace.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I can answer for *calisnoopy* because I asked her the same question.  She has two yg byzantine alhambra necklaces hooked together.  After falling in love with hers I also bought two yellow gold short necklaces followed quickly by a long white gold necklace.
> 
> Unfortunately,  the byzantine alhambra design is being rested right now (at least the necklace is).  I know because when I bought my long white it had to be a special order since they were all gone.  I was told after mine VCA wouldn't take any more special orders for a byzantine alhambra necklace.




thanks--it is such a neat piece as it is so understated.  i love open links.  i almost never see them second hand either


----------



## calisnoopy

Florasun said:


> Yay - they just got here! OMG I broke a nail tearing into the box. And FYI the SA who helped me at the NYC store is just the sweetest.
> I took modeling pics, but they were blurry and earlobe is embarassingly huge - so I'm not going to post it :shame:. But here is a pic of my little family with the newest member -
> View attachment 1616265


 

love your family shot!! so cute


----------



## calisnoopy

Hermesaholic said:


> I recently saw a picture of Calisnoopy with a YG byzantine alhambra necklace--it is haunting my dreams. I cant find where I saw it--Calisnoopy if you are out there is that one long necklace or two hooked together?


 
ahhh sorry i missed this, yes, it's 2 byzantine alhambra YG necklaces worn together...i liked that option of having 2 separate ones when i got them 

didnt realize they had been "rested" though...

here are the pics if it helps 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595c3cb970b-pi







thanks *sbelle* for chiming in!!! sometimes its easy to lose track with all the posts on here each time i come on, i feel like im playing catch up haha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I can answer for *calisnoopy* because I asked her the same question.  She has two yg byzantine alhambra necklaces hooked together.  After falling in love with hers I also bought two yellow gold short necklaces followed quickly by a long white gold necklace.
> 
> Unfortunately,  the byzantine alhambra design is being rested right now (at least the necklace is).  I know because when I bought my long white it had to be a special order since they were all gone.  I was told after mine VCA wouldn't take any more special orders for a byzantine alhambra necklace.



What a shame that they are resting that piece. 
Perhaps my all time favorite chain. I love how you can clip a rose de Noel on it.
I can just see this..with a matte black strapless jersey maxi dress...while on vacation....(sigh)...


----------



## Hermesaholic

calisnoopy said:


> ahhh sorry i missed this, yes, it's 2 byzantine alhambra YG necklaces worn together...i liked that option of having 2 separate ones when i got them
> 
> didnt realize they had been "rested" though...
> 
> here are the pics if it helps
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595c3cb970b-pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *sbelle* for chiming in!!! sometimes its easy to lose track with all the posts on here each time i come on, i feel like im playing catch up haha


How sad.............its such a remarkably functional piece!


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> What a shame that they are resting that piece.
> Perhaps my all time favorite chain. I love how you can clip a rose de Noel on it.
> I can just see this..with a matte black strapless jersey maxi dress...while on vacation....(sigh)...


 


Hermesaholic said:


> How sad.............its such a remarkably functional piece!


 

yahhh i liked it cos i didnt have to really "baby" it and thr VCA yellow gold is always so nice and shiny to me.

maybe you can still find it on the second hand market like consignment shops (AFF seems to have a bit of VCA pieces from time to time) or on eBay


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> yahhh i liked it cos i didnt have to really "baby" it and thr VCA yellow gold is always so nice and shiny to me.
> 
> maybe you can still find it on the second hand market like consignment shops (AFF seems to have a bit of VCA pieces from time to time) or on eBay



Eating again??
Cory, you are so funny.


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Eating again??
> Cory, you are so funny.



I know i know...my bf calls me his "little fatty" (yes, thats the kind of nickname of endearment for me)


----------



## park56

surfergirljen said:


> You're so right - I'm really really trying to not buy up everything I love RIGHT AWAY - it's much more fun to really want it for a while and then really enjoy that moment when you finally get it! I'm not very patient... but then again I've exchanged a lot of VCA "impulse buys" towards ones that I know I'll truly cherish because they are such expensive items and I really wanted to get it right.
> 
> I think my DH would have to get over some serious sticker shock if he was the one to buy me these things!! LOL...



Yes, totally agree with you!  For me - the waiting is half the fun.  I find I don't enjoy my pieces as much when i continually buying one after another...somehow they lose their specialness ...


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> Wow, would someone really pay this much for a VCA box?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-V...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc294835f



Holy cow - I should sell mine! I will sell all my boxes if it helps me buy more VCA, LOL!



calisnoopy said:


> love your family shot!! so cute


oh thanks! your modeling shot of the frivole was a big help in persuading me to buy mine!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Eating again??
> Cory, you are so funny.


LOL - I was going to say something too - you are so tiny but in all your photos you are eating!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> I know i know...my bf calls me his "little fatty" (yes, thats the kind of nickname of endearment for me)



Well, you certainly look like you are having fun!!


----------



## beachy10

If anyone is interested in this bracelet:

http://beladora.com/Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-Alhambra-Mother-of-Pearl-and-Onyx-Bracelet-in-18K/503827/


----------



## surfergirljen

Florasun said:


> I totally agree. Though I love VCA, I would rather collect it in a more leisurely manner. All this rushing about because of the price increases or the diminishing supply of turquoise is making me feel like I just gorged myself on a whole chocolate cake - hope that makes sense. I just have a feeling of too much too soon. I want to take some time off now to enjoy my pieces and try to plan, without worrying. Of course, I could just stop altogether...



No that makes total sense... it's funny b/c after buying my little trinity charm at Cartier (and my e-ring upgrade that was a big chunk of coin) I was feeling a little sick ... and then saw that pave orchid! There are only 4 left in North America in that size... it was pre-increase... they happened to have it right there and it just caught my eye and haunted me - but I tried EVERY WHICH WAY to put it on hold or layaway or SOMETHING to freeze the price but actually NOT take it home just yet b/c I felt JUST like that - like I'd eaten too much sweets and needed to take time off of buying! I even considered the red card even though I'm determined to never finance jewelry. I ended up buying it but it IS nicer when it's spread out a bit and you can really appreciate each piece. The price increase thing is HORRIBLE - I just hate that they do that twice a year and send everyone into a buying frenzy.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> If anyone is interested in this bracelet:
> 
> http://beladora.com/Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-Alhambra-Mother-of-Pearl-and-Onyx-Bracelet-in-18K/503827/



Trying to be good.  Trying to resist.....It is sOOOO hard!


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> Trying to be good. Trying to resist.....It is sOOOO hard!


 
I know what you mean! I am holding out for the between the finger ring but this bracelet would match! Ugh.


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> If anyone is interested in this bracelet:
> 
> http://beladora.com/Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-Alhambra-Mother-of-Pearl-and-Onyx-Bracelet-in-18K/503827/


Wow, that is a beautiful bracelet. I'd love to look down and see that beauty every day  I haven't heard of that website before-has anyone bought from them?


----------



## beachy10

CATEYES said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful bracelet. I'd love to look down and see that beauty every day I haven't heard of that website before-has anyone bought from them?


 
Yes, I have purchased from them. They offer free shipping both ways. The owner will send you photos of her wearing the items so you know how it will look on.


----------



## tbbbjb

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a beautiful bracelet. I'd love to look down and see that beauty every day  I haven't heard of that website before-has anyone bought from them?



YES, they are reputable and have a great return policy.


----------



## Hermesaholic

CATEYES said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful bracelet. I'd love to look down and see that beauty every day  I haven't heard of that website before-has anyone bought from them?



what is it --its gone


----------



## beachy10

Hermesaholic said:


> what is it --its gone


 
It was the white and grep MOP and onyx magic bracelet.


----------



## Florasun

They still have the fleurette necklace! 
http://beladora.com/Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-Diamond-Fleurette-Necklace-in-18K/503817/


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, you certainly look like you are having fun!!


 
thanks!!! 



beachy10 said:


> If anyone is interested in this bracelet:
> 
> http://beladora.com/Van-Cleef-&-Arpels-Alhambra-Mother-of-Pearl-and-Onyx-Bracelet-in-18K/503827/


 
so pretty...im always worried about bracelets with a charm(s) hanging off cos im worried ill get it stuck somewhere and pull my hand and the charms will detach (maybe cos im just clumsy haha)


----------



## CATEYES

Hermesaholic said:


> what is it --its gone


Yeah, it's gone already! Someone got lucky!


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> It was the white and grep MOP and onyx magic bracelet.




oooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## dolphingirl

Anyone happened to remember the price of that bracelet?


----------



## LeeMiller

Did anyone see the Wall Street Journal magazine insert this weekend?  VCA is offering classes on jewelry in Paris - some of the classes review gem stones and grading, others let you meet with jewelry designers.  The photo spread was amazing - the location is just the sort of classic Parisian setting that you'd expect.  If my DH hasn't tossed the magazine I'll try to download pics some time for you ladies who are interested.


----------



## lubird217

dolphingirl said:


> Anyone happened to remember the price of that bracelet?



on beladora?  i think 5895. right under $6k


----------



## CATEYES

dolphingirl said:


> Anyone happened to remember the price of that bracelet?


$5,450. I kept a pic of it ha ha, so pretty!


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> Yeah, it's gone already! Someone got lucky!


It has been up there for awhile. I posted it several days ago.


----------



## diamond lover

FYI (for future purchases in Beladora)- i found a discount code for Beladora purchases a few mths ago AFTER I made a purchase. it's TOFFS and you will get a 5% discount. Or else no discount even if I begged her.
It's reliable as I bought a brooch from her a few mths ago which I am very happy abt it.


----------



## diamond lover

But the magic bracelet in Beladora is not much cheaper than VCA. I would buy from VCA for that piece, at least have the cert of authenticity.


----------



## dolphingirl

diamond lover said:


> But the magic bracelet in Beladora is not much cheaper than VCA. I would buy from VCA for that piece, at least have the cert of authenticity.



Umm... Agree.


----------



## dolphingirl

lubird217 said:


> on beladora?  i think 5895. right under $6k



Thank you.


----------



## dolphingirl

CATEYES said:


> $5,450. I kept a pic of it ha ha, so pretty!



I do the same when I see something very beautiful. Thank you for the price.


----------



## CATEYES

diamond lover said:


> FYI (for future purchases in Beladora)- i found a discount code for Beladora purchases a few mths ago AFTER I made a purchase. it's TOFFS and you will get a 5% discount. Or else no discount even if I begged her.
> It's reliable as I bought a brooch from her a few mths ago which I am very happy abt it.


Thank you for your info on this discount & about the price of the bracelet. Don't live by VCA so have to find prices out online. Love this place&#58151;


----------



## Junkenpo

I know this has been discussed before, but... can we revisit? I'd like to hear more comments on the the two 10 motif vs. a 20 motif.  Aside from seeing clasps, is there any real difference in getting 2 tens? Price, or weight or matching color... or is color only an issue with turquoise? 

I like the length of the 20 and almost never wear necklaces shorter than 18 inches, so I can't imagine wearing just a 10 motif by itself. 

I've yet to try any on (no boutiques here) but I've a trip coming up where I"d have the opportunity.


----------



## I'll take two

Junkenpo said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but... can we revisit? I'd like to hear more comments on the the two 10 motif vs. a 20 motif.  Aside from seeing clasps, is there any real difference in getting 2 tens? Price, or weight or matching color... or is color only an issue with turquoise?
> 
> I like the length of the 20 and almost never wear necklaces shorter than 18 inches, so I can't imagine wearing just a 10 motif by itself.
> 
> I've yet to try any on (no boutiques here) but I've a trip coming up where I"d have the opportunity.


I think there can be slight colour differences on most stones, except maybe onyx.
There is quite an even split between ladies who do or don"t like to see the extra clasp.
 I love the 20 motif which is long enough to double up if ever you do want to have the shorter look.


----------



## Vancleefhermes

Has VCA stopped producing Lucky Alhambra pendants? I haven't seen any hearts for a while just Tiger's Eye butterflies - I asked a new SA and she said they didn't make them... but she also said you couldn't order anything... so I think she didn't really have a clue!! Does anyone know?


----------



## *jennifer*

Vancleefhermes said:


> Has VCA stopped producing Lucky Alhambra pendants? I haven't seen any hearts for a while just Tiger's Eye butterflies - I asked a new SA and she said they didn't make them... but she also said you couldn't order anything... so I think she didn't really have a clue!! Does anyone know?



My SA told me the Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant in the turquoise has been discontinued. I didn't ask her specifically about the entire line though.


----------



## Vancleefhermes

*jennifer* said:


> My SA told me the Lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant has been discontinued. I didn't ask her specifically about the entire line though.



Thanks for replying. Oh no! It looks like the line must be going. Though I'm quite excited about what might be replacing it!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

LeeMiller said:


> Did anyone see the Wall Street Journal magazine insert this weekend?  VCA is offering classes on jewelry in Paris - some of the classes review gem stones and grading, others let you meet with jewelry designers.  The photo spread was amazing - the location is just the sort of classic Parisian setting that you'd expect.  If my DH hasn't tossed the magazine I'll try to download pics some time for you ladies who are interested.


LOL I was away with my mom this weekend and he scans the article and sends it to me.


----------



## Ascella

LeeMiller said:


> Did anyone see the Wall Street Journal magazine insert this weekend?  VCA is offering classes on jewelry in Paris - some of the classes review gem stones and grading, others let you meet with jewelry designers.  The photo spread was amazing - the location is just the sort of classic Parisian setting that you'd expect.  If my DH hasn't tossed the magazine I'll try to download pics some time for you ladies who are interested.


You can find more information about the class and registration form here:
http://www.lecolevancleefarpels.com/en/intro/
They are held at Place Vendôme I believe, but the fees feel pretty expensive.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but... can we revisit? I'd like to hear more comments on the the two 10 motif vs. a 20 motif.  Aside from seeing clasps, is there any real difference in getting 2 tens? Price, or weight or matching color... or is color only an issue with turquoise?
> 
> I like the length of the 20 and almost never wear necklaces shorter than 18 inches, so I can't imagine wearing just a 10 motif by itself.
> 
> I've yet to try any on (no boutiques here) but I've a trip coming up where I"d have the opportunity.



I have collected every color in Vintage Alhambra except for the chalcedony. With the exception of my turquoise 20motif, the rest are all sets of two 10's.
The price is exactly the same as buying the 20 motif. I purchased mine this way for two reasons- I like having the option of a ten motif...and I love wearing two ten's together...like TE with carnelian, for example. 
I also have two daughters do dividing my jewelry will be easier this way.
The only colors that need to be carefully matched are turquoise and carnelian.
Since you don't see yourself wearing a ten, you should get the 20, although a ten motif plus a bracelet is also a nice length.
I like having options...the extra clasp really is not noticeable. Trust me, I am very detail oriented/picky and having that option is worth it to me.


----------



## CATEYES

Thanks texasgirliegirl for this info. Its a good idea to buy 10' and add a bracelet for medium length or another 10' for longer. I wondered if the clasp showing would bother me-I'm very detailed oriented too-or you could say picky&#57626; Good argument to keep buying more necklaces & bracelets every so often-they are so versatile


----------



## tbbbjb

CATEYES said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl for this info. Its a good idea to buy 10' and add a bracelet for medium length or another 10' for longer. I wondered if the clasp showing would bother me-I'm very detailed oriented too-or you could say picky&#57626; Good argument to keep buying more necklaces & bracelets every so often-they are so versatile



1 have the 2 10 moitifs like TGG as well, but I had one of each made to 16.5" and the other 18.5"  you really cannot tell the difference when they are joined, but apart you have more options.  I also got a 1.5" extension made because I wanted my total length to be 36".  The only thing I got charged for was the extension,  $325.  If I recall correctly.


----------



## sjunky13

Hey ladies. I want to get a pendant. Turq or Onyx?

My sa has a nice dark turq, but I might wear Onyx more. 
What do you think? Also Cartier is having a price increase and I wanted something from them too.
Insanity is what this is!


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Hey ladies. I want to get a pendant. Turq or Onyx?
> 
> My sa has a nice dark turq, but I might wear Onyx more.
> What do you think? Also Cartier is having a price increase and I wanted something from them too.
> Insanity is what this is!



^ Hey cutie! You love Onyx a lot, so my vote is for that stone! I know you will probably get a lot more wear out it. Dark turquoise is tempting though...

Where's my pic girl? I want to see the shawl in the shower!


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> ^ Hey cutie! You love Onyx a lot, so my vote is for that stone! I know you will probably get a lot more wear out it. Dark turquoise is tempting though...
> 
> Where's my pic girl? I want to see the shawl in the shower!


 Steph! LOL. Ok Ok. I have no cam. Just my phone. I am gonna pass out now. But I will get them pics for you. Did  you see the website ones?


----------



## pond23

sjunky13 said:


> Steph! LOL. Ok Ok. I have no cam. Just my phone. I am gonna pass out now. But I will get them pics for you. *Did  you see the website ones*?



^ I did, but those pics are a bit washed out and off-base. I'm patient; don't worry. LOL.


----------



## TravelBug

I just posted at the jewelry deals thread.  Yoogi's closet has a lovely sweet Alhambra butterfly pendant for sale!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-jewelry-deals-here-406258-5.html


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl for this info. Its a good idea to buy 10' and add a bracelet for medium length or another 10' for longer. I wondered if the clasp showing would bother me-I'm very detailed oriented too-or you could say picky&#57626; Good argument to keep buying more necklaces & bracelets every so often-they are so versatile


I have had a 6" removable extender made (with an additional ring at 4" and 2" ) so that I can have a 20 motif split to a 15 motif necklace and a 5 motif bracelet. I was worried about the motif's rubbing together at the back of the neck when I layer two colours  .


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Hey ladies. I want to get a pendant. Turq or Onyx?
> 
> My sa has a nice dark turq, but I might wear Onyx more.
> What do you think? Also Cartier is having a price increase and I wanted something from them too.
> Insanity is what this is!


Both are gorgeous but I would probably go for the onyx as it is such a good neutral or maybe consider white Mop for the same reason.


----------



## beachy10

TravelBug said:


> I just posted at the jewelry deals thread. Yoogi's closet has a lovely sweet Alhambra butterfly pendant for sale!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-jewelry-deals-here-406258-5.html


 
It's not much of a deal being the retail is $1450!


----------



## peppers90

Here is the latest and greatest~ (greatest amount of $$~ had to sell stock for this one!!!!!)  I am DONE til next year.  I feel pretty complete, which is good 








 So what do you think???


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Here is the latest and greatest~ (greatest amount of $$~ had to sell stock for this one!!!!!)  I am DONE til next year.  I feel pretty complete, which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think???


Well I'm thinking maybe something Pave !!!


----------



## peppers90

^^   I can't afford pave!  I wish!


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> ^^   I can't afford pave!  I wish!


I'll try again !! Magic 16 or 6 motif to match your lovely earrings?


----------



## sjunky13

Strip!!!!! Hurry !! LOL


----------



## I'll take two




----------



## Roregirl

Open up, please!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Here is the latest and greatest~ (greatest amount of $$~ had to sell stock for this one!!!!!) I am DONE til next year. I feel pretty complete, which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think???


 


Has to be magic 16 motif!!!! I bet my VCA. Ha.


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> ^^   I can't afford pave!  I wish!



20 motif WG Turq?


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Has to be magic 16 motif!!!! I bet my VCA. Ha.


I wouldn't bet my VCA as I guessed wrong once already LOL


----------



## peppers90

Haha!!  Here's a peek!!!!   I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~  I GOT SUCKERED!


----------



## sjunky13

O wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait. I just saw this in the family thread! LOL. Turq!

gorgeous!!!


----------



## peppers90

Damn that was A LOT for a necklace!  But it is a stunning color and goes with a lot more than I thought (it better for the price!!!!)


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Haha!!  Here's a peek!!!!   I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~  I GOT SUCKERED!


That is gorgeous ! Congrats 
Good job I didn't make a bet as I didn't guess correctly


----------



## peppers90

Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......






Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain


----------



## Lharding

peppers90 said:


> Damn that was A LOT for a necklace!  But it is a stunning color and goes with a lot more than I thought (it better for the price!!!!)



Congrats!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Here is turq family portrait~  I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca.   I am surprised they match, and very pleased.


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also? Too much clover/turq going on? I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain


 
not too much. IMO. I saw someone with the onyx 20 and the onyx supers. great look..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

peppers90 said:


> Here is turq family portrait~ I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca. I am surprised they match, and very pleased.


 
This family is amazing!! Love the turq necklace double with the earclips 

I tried the ear clips in Vegas a week ago and they were gorgeous. I didn't want to take them off!


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Here is turq family portrait~  I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca.   I am surprised they match, and very pleased.


Wow you are so lucky ! They all match perfectly


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

peppers90 said:


> Here is turq family portrait~  I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca.   I am surprised they match, and very pleased.



Congrats!!! I think the earrings and necklace look great together, not too much at all if its the only alhambra pieces you would be wearing at once. You have an amazing collection!


----------



## kim_mac

all i can say is wow peppers!  i LOVE your turquoise pieces!  how awesome that they all match in shade perfectly!!!  congrats.  i think the necklace and earrings look very nice together.


----------



## Suzie

Peppers, the necklace and earings are gorgeous on you!!


----------



## lubird217

peppers90 said:


> Here is turq family portrait~  I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca.   I am surprised they match, and very pleased.



Congratulations!!! The family portrait is amazing! I love all your modeling shots - I don't think it's too much at all. I especially love the doubled layered look.

That is amazing! 

I like hearing about where all the different stores were, that was fun


----------



## lubird217

Vancleefhermes said:


> Thanks for replying. Oh no! It looks like the line must be going. Though I'm quite excited about what might be replacing it!!!



Don't tell me! My budget will go bust...

I recently was googling alhambra stuff and found a beautiful jade motif from a foreclosure auction. I could seriously go for every color...


----------



## CATEYES

Peppers90-
Wow! Don't mean to quote The Cure but why can't I be you? Lol! Love everything&#57606; Enjoy!


----------



## pond23

I need to stay away from this thread big time! LOL!

*Peppers*, VC&A should be paying your for your pics! They are soooo enabling! What an amazing collection!


----------



## Sammyjoe

What a fantastic collection peppers! Congrats!


----------



## Roregirl

Love your turquoise family, Peppers!! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## dialv

They match together seamlessly peppers, 20 motif Turquoise, you lucky duck!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> I have had a 6" removable extender made (with an additional ring at 4" and 2" ) so that I can have a 20 motif split to a 15 motif necklace and a 5 motif bracelet. I was worried about the motif's rubbing together at the back of the neck when I layer two colours  .



Sounds like a dream combo! I like for my pieces to be transitional, like yours


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> Haha!! Here's a peek!!!! I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~ I GOT SUCKERED!


WOW!!!!
Congrats on such a gorgeous piece!!  Love it!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> Here is turq family portrait~ I bought the ring from London's, earrings from VCA Vegas and necklace from Boca. I am surprised they match, and very pleased.


 You will be so glad to have that gorgeous piece!!
Don't you just love the VCA in BOCA??


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> not too much. IMO. I saw someone with the onyx 20 and the onyx supers. great look..



Wow, I would bet that would look awesome!  You NEED a btf ring, it is so unique get tons of compliments.  I usually buy my jewelry with my own money, but I purchased my butterfly btf ring on a whim using DH's money!  He was not happy at first, but it is actually his favorite piece now  just sayin'......


----------



## peppers90

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This family is amazing!! Love the turq necklace double with the earclips
> 
> I tried the ear clips in Vegas a week ago and they were gorgeous. I didn't want to take them off!



They are really versatile, I wear them with greys, pinks, navy, black, white,  they go with almost everything.


----------



## peppers90

Suzie said:


> Peppers, the necklace and earings are gorgeous on you!!



My checkbook has you to thank, your turq WG is so striking!  Now, don't you bring back some beautiful chalcedony pieces from Dubai and start enabling with that


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> Congratulations!!! The family portrait is amazing! I love all your modeling shots - I don't think it's too much at all. I especially love the doubled layered look.
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> I like hearing about where all the different stores were, that was fun



There is no VCA anywhere near where I live, so I have to buy mostly over the phone.  I was surprised they all match, esp since I bought the necklast LAST.  I was so worried when I opened the necklace that it would be darker.  But the SA said it was sky blue, so I was hoping for the best!  Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

pond23 said:


> I need to stay away from this thread big time! LOL!
> 
> *Peppers*, VC&A should be paying your for your pics! They are soooo enabling! What an amazing collection!



I'm here to enable~ all the turquoise pics enabled me, so maybe I can pass the vibe along~ glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## peppers90

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will be so glad to have that gorgeous piece!!
> Don't you just love the VCA in BOCA??



Yes, the SAs in Boca were very accommodating.  She even sent a candle and perfume with my purchase!   I have been buying VCA for 5 years and this never happened before.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you all  * Lharding, I'll take two, Sprinkles&Bling, CATEYES *( I love the Cure!), *kim_mac, Sammyjoe, Roregirl and dialv *


----------



## kimber418

Peppers!  Love your new turquoise 20 motif.   It is beautiful.  I love the white gold with turquoise!  Enjoy it.  Your collection is  awesome.


----------



## Florasun

I love this! Surprisingly, I don't think it is too much together - I didn't think I would like the vintage earring with the necklace, but it looks great!
Congratulations - you have a jewelry set that a lot of us would give our right arm for. I keep kicking myself for not getting a 20 motif necklace when it was more affordable!



peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain


----------



## Hermesaholic

Question regarding white MOP:  do you all prefer it really white or with a lot of color?


----------



## Florasun

I like it with a little bit of color.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think part of the attraction of MOP is the iridescence.  I prefer white MOP with a lot of iridescence... it just makes it seem more alive.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> I think part of the attraction of MOP is the iridescence.  I prefer white MOP with a lot of iridescence... it just makes it seem more alive.



I just quoted you to tell you I love your avatar.  Dd and I were obsessed with Dr. Horrible and still text back and forth quotes from the video.


----------



## park56

peppers90 said:


> Haha!!  Here's a peek!!!!   I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~  I GOT SUCKERED!



What a pretty shade! Enjoy!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Damn that was A LOT for a necklace!  But it is a stunning color and goes with a lot more than I thought (it better for the price!!!!)



Oh my!!!  Congrats.  I love this necklace.  Enjoy as I know you will.


----------



## saks4me

Peppers, the turq set looks amazing on you! Granted a big hiatus, but what's next?


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> My checkbook has you to thank, your turq WG is so striking! Now, don't you bring back some beautiful chalcedony pieces from Dubai and start enabling with that


 
I hope so Peppers!


----------



## *jennifer*

very lovely, *peppers90*!!


----------



## elleestbelle

peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain



Congrats!!! Omg that is just stunning!!! If i had the necklace AND earrings, i would wear the heck out of both of them!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> They are really versatile, I wear them with greys, pinks, navy, black, white,  they go with almost everything.



Turquoise looks great with creams, camel, and chocolate, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> Question regarding white MOP:  do you all prefer it really white or with a lot of color?



I prefer mop with a lot of life to it.
A while back, I ordered two tens. One was very "lively" and one was very flat looking. I exchanged the flat strand for one that had more color. The difference between the two was rather striking.

I love the pieces that really show off the beautiful characteristic of mop and the colorful strands just seem to glow more...they are more illuminated, luminescent.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> Question regarding white MOP:  do you all prefer it really white or with a lot of color?



I like both, BUT, if I'm wearing it with other colors, I like it to be more white, so it compliments rather than competes.  I never wear my MOP alone, unless I add the bracelet and wear it doubled.


----------



## Bethc

Van Cleef & Arpels unveils today the Enchanteur necklace... Just gorgeous!!!   I wonder how much?


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Yes, the SAs in Boca were very accommodating.  She even sent a candle and perfume with my purchase!   I have been buying VCA for 5 years and this never happened before.


My DH thinks that VCA candles must be the most expensive candles around!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I like both, BUT, if I'm wearing it with other colors, I like it to be more white, so it compliments rather than competes. I never wear my MOP alone, unless I add the bracelet and wear it doubled.


 My MOP does not have an actual color to it.
It does look white....and it looks great with the other colors....but when the light hits it you do see the luminescent character...like on a great strand of pearls.


----------



## kat99

peppers90 said:


> Damn that was A LOT for a necklace!  But it is a stunning color and goes with a lot more than I thought (it better for the price!!!!)



Oh I love it!! Enjoy, it's gorgeous


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels unveils today the Enchanteur necklace... Just gorgeous!!!   I wonder how much?



a meeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllioooooooooooooon dollars


----------



## Samia

peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain


Looks great on you! Congrats and IMO not too much at all


----------



## CATEYES

Hermesaholic said:


> a meeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllioooooooooooooon dollars


Lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> I love this! Surprisingly, I don't think it is too much together - I didn't think I would like the vintage earring with the necklace, but it looks great!
> Congratulations - you have a jewelry set that a lot of us would give our right arm for. I keep kicking myself for not getting a 20 motif necklace when it was more affordable!



I felt the same way *Flora*,  I was prepared to sell my earclips thinking it would be too matchy, but I do like the combo.   Thank you for your compliment


----------



## peppers90

saks4me said:


> Peppers, the turq set looks amazing on you! Granted a big hiatus, but what's next?



Big Hiatus indeed , but in 2013, hopefully, I can purchase another 10 WG mop necklace and maybe a Tigers Eye bracelet.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much *kimber418, park56, MustLuvDogs, jennifer, and Samia!* 

 Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## peppers90

kat99 said:


> Oh I love it!! Enjoy, it's gorgeous



Congrats on those YSL nude patent tributes I saw on your blog.  I bought the smaller heeled version and they are super comfy!


----------



## birkin10600

Peppers90 you look so great with your new purchased. You look like a model of VCA here! You are my enabler! I am crazy with VCA now especially the vintage alhambra! I have a pending orders of mop 20motifs and 5 motifs, SA said they ordered it in Paris and will get here in 6 to 8 months.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone with the 5 motif bracelet have a 6" wrist?  How does the bracelet fit?


----------



## sjunky13

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone with the 5 motif bracelet have a 6" wrist? How does the bracelet fit?


 

it is 7.5 inches long. You will probally need to have links taken out. They will do that at no extra charge.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> it is 7.5 inches long. You will probally need to have links taken out. They will do that at no extra charge.



Remove links around every motif to look even?  My wrist is actually 5.5". How about removing a motif?  Well that wouldn't make sense huh?  As the look is 5.  I was thinking maybe that could work and have one motif to make into a pendant necklace.     But as I'm writing this I see it makes no sense. . Anyways once the links are removed do they return those links to the owner with the bracelet?


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone with the 5 motif bracelet have a 6" wrist? How does the bracelet fit?


 
Yes, I have 6.5" wrists and the 5-motif fit just fine.


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> Haha!!  Here's a peek!!!!   I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~  I GOT SUCKERED!



I will gladly take some of that blame  

It looks simply STUNNING on you!!!  Congratulations on your newest addition, may you wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## tbbbjb

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone with the 5 motif bracelet have a 6" wrist?  How does the bracelet fit?



I do and I love the fit.  It drapes nicely on my hand.  It definitely does not fall off, if that is a concern.  BTW, the bracelets are like the necklaces, in that there is not always consistency in length (there should be, but you know VCA).  So, be sure to check if you are ordering sight unseen.  My onyx bracelet is 7.5".


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Remove links around every motif to look even? My wrist is actually 5.5". How about removing a motif? Well that wouldn't make sense huh? As the look is 5. I was thinking maybe that could work and have one motif to make into a pendant necklace. But as I'm writing this I see it makes no sense. . Anyways once the links are removed do they return those links to the owner with the bracelet?


 
You can remove links but I was told they need to remove 2 between each motif.


----------



## lubird217

*peppers* most recent acquisition has me in the mood for some dangerous turquoise shopping...


----------



## sbelle

I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



Holy Cow I love these!  TGG has these and I am falling in love........................


----------



## pond23

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



^ Gorgeous! These are definitely not too big in my opinion. I prefer the larger size.


----------



## couturequeen

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Anyone with the 5 motif bracelet have a 6" wrist?  How does the bracelet fit?



I have a 5.5 inch wrist and I had links removed for it to fit properly. It was about a 2-3 week  wait for it to be adjusted. No need to remove a motif.


----------



## saks4me

Picked up my new baby from NM yesterday. Luv her!!!

Before the 2in extension....


----------



## saks4me

After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.


----------



## wren

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.
> 
> View attachment 1628118



Love the new length!  Did they charge you for the extension?  So pretty


----------



## saks4me

SadeFinds said:


> Beautiful necklace! so cute!



THANK YOU! The ladies here don't make it easy on my wallet but I love her!



wren said:


> Love the new length!  Did they charge you for the extension?  So pretty



Nope! Once I immediately purchased, I asked for the extension. Sad that couldn't take her home immediately but glad that I asked for the extension in the end! Big difference in length!


----------



## wren

saks4me said:


> THANK YOU! The ladies here don't make it easy on my wallet but I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Once I immediately purchased, I asked for the extension. Sad that couldn't take her home immediately but glad that I asked for the extension in the end! Big difference in length!



That was worth the wait!! Love it.


----------



## saks4me

Another shot of the chalcedony... Not restricted is bluish or white clothing! Big thumbs up!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



Love, love, love!  Sbelle, if you decide they're just too big for you (though, they do look wonderful on you!), I know someone who'd happily take them off your hands!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just stunning, Saks4me!  The color suits you wonderfully!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....


I love these! they look great on you.


----------



## Florasun

So.... I was wondering if maybe I should get rid of my pave frivole earclips and buy the lotus earclips. 
The lotus cost more, but have less diamond weight. I think the cost difference is because they seem more labor intensive. They have more of an old-time glamorous look to them than the frivole. But the frivole are gorgeous too. I can't get both...


----------



## kim_mac

florasun, have you tried on the lotus earclips?  after seeing that picture of eva mendes with them, i tried them on at the boutique and they did not compliment me at all.  so, for me, i prefer the frivole.  i agree that the lotus do seem more old-time glamorous, especially the lotus ring!  but the frivole are light, feminine, and so pretty too!


----------



## park56

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



Beautiful on you! Tried on the smaller ones - wished they looked half as good on me!


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> florasun, have you tried on the lotus earclips?  after seeing that picture of eva mendes with them, i tried them on at the boutique and they did not compliment me at all.  so, for me, i prefer the frivole.  i agree that the lotus do seem more old-time glamorous, especially the lotus ring!  but the frivole are light, feminine, and so pretty too!


Hi *kim_mac* - yes I tried them on yesterday at NM - I like how they look on me, but I like the frivole, too. Unfortunately I didn't have my frivole with me so I couldn't do a side-by-side comparison to see which looked better. Gaahhhh! I hate making decisions!


----------



## Florasun

SadeFinds said:


> my dads watch


nice watch! I like your bracelets, too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.
> 
> View attachment 1628118



So beautiful!!!
The chalcedony just GLOWS on you.
The extension makes it the perfect length for you....I will admit that without it, your necklace does look very short. My ten motifs hit me where yours does once you have the extension on. I must have a Weird skinny neck.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



They look beautiful on you!!!! 
Sbelle, based on your pieces I can appreciate that you have such a quiet elegance. 
I can understand how these might feel large since you are used to the lovely pave version.
Trust me...you look great!!  Trust hermesaholic, too....she is one of my final authorities...LOL...like you, she has amazing taste and I always trust her advice.....


----------



## Junkenpo

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.



That looks fantastic!  

I have to ask... is the extension adjustable between the 2 lengths?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your dads watch is lovely sadefinds, the earrings look fab on your sbelle - not too big at all. I love your necklace saks4me. Its a tough one florasun, it really comes down to which one you love more.


----------



## saks4me

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!!
> The chalcedony just GLOWS on you.
> The extension makes it the perfect length for you....I will admit that without it, your necklace does look very short. My ten motifs hit me where yours does once you have the extension on. I must have a Weird skinny neck.



Nah, I may have the neck of the Hulk!  The clasp may have been sitting further down my backside then. Your collection of 10s is still too be envied!!!! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## saks4me

Junkenpo said:


> That looks fantastic!
> 
> I have to ask... is the extension adjustable between the 2 lengths?



The SA told me that they had to lengthen between each motif to keep the symmetry. Don't know the answer but you should be able to ask for something in between.


----------



## lubird217

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



These are so so lovely! Did you think they were too large? Love them!


----------



## lubird217

saks4me said:


> Another shot of the chalcedony... Not restricted is bluish or white clothing! Big thumbs up!!!
> 
> View attachment 1628124



I'm dying!! I Love chalcedony and it's a beautiful necklace - It may be the first necklace I've seen here on tpf and so wonderfully modeled by you! The extension was a must - it looks excellent. What a perfect length!


----------



## lubird217

Florasun said:


> So.... I was wondering if maybe I should get rid of my pave frivole earclips and buy the lotus earclips.
> The lotus cost more, but have less diamond weight. I think the cost difference is because they seem more labor intensive. They have more of an old-time glamorous look to them than the frivole. But the frivole are gorgeous too. I can't get both...



I think this is why the vca family thread is a good reference for all of us - we can sort of evaluate our collections, what we want. 

I think seeing surfergirljen's lotus earrings brought to my attention just how truly stunning they are. While I love them, if they are *a lot* more I'm not sure I'd go for them as the frivole are gorgeous too and as you said, more diamond weight. What is inspiring your urge to switch?


----------



## Junkenpo

saks4me said:


> The SA told me that they had to lengthen between each motif to keep the symmetry. Don't know the answer but you should be able to ask for something in between.



Ahhh... I see, I was thinking more along the lines of just adding length along the clasp portion, rather than distributing it out between the motifs.  I think I was thinking of something more like how they have with the Sweet line. 

I will ask if that's an option... though not sure how that would work if I wanted to link two 10 motifs together. Hmm...


----------



## saks4me

lubird217 said:


> I'm dying!! I Love chalcedony and it's a beautiful necklace - It may be the first necklace I've seen here on tpf and so wonderfully modeled by you! The extension was a must - it looks excellent. What a perfect length!



THANK YOU! Definitely the one of the nicest compliments today!


----------



## lubird217

saks4me said:


> THANK YOU! Definitely the one of the nicest compliments today!



Aw! I seriously love chalcedony - I don't know how many members here have the necklace. I love the shade it picks up with every color. I think you could post daily modeling shots and no one would mind 

I bought the bracelet with the hope of extending a necklace one day, but there are way too many things on my jewelry wish list. By the time I get there it will be 10 increases later or the secondary market


----------



## sjunky13

SadeFinds said:


> my dads watch


 

How cool. I love your stack!


saks4me said:


> Another shot of the chalcedony... Not restricted is bluish or white clothing! Big thumbs up!!!
> 
> View attachment 1628124


  This looks so good on you!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings. Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size. Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....


 

Gorgeous! I love Frivole. They are not big at all. LOL. I like dangle earrings and love these. Great with your dark hair.


----------



## saks4me

lubird217 said:


> Aw! I seriously love chalcedony - I don't know how many members here have the necklace. I love the shade it picks up with every color. I think you could post daily modeling shots and no one would mind
> 
> I bought the bracelet with the hope of extending a necklace one day, but there are way too many things on my jewelry wish list. By the time I get there it will be 10 increases later or the secondary market



*Jennifer* posted a pic of her chalcedony w/ turq awhile back (post 8469) and I was sold!!! Had to get my butt to a store and see it in person and the rest is history. Still would like to add a twin someday; but I need to recover from this purchase first! The SA suggested that I get the bracelet version to add to the current 10... that idea is still on the table.

LMAO! Was thinking of starting my own Bag Showcase thread; if so, will shamelessly feature the necklace in every action shot!


----------



## saks4me

sjunky13 said:


> How cool. I love your stack!
> 
> This looks so good on you!



Thanks D! I'm so glad that you started the family portrait thread! I'm blown away by the number of outstanding pieces you gals have accumulated! Kicking myself for not noticing VCA earlier!


----------



## sjunky13

saks4me said:


> Thanks D! I'm so glad that you started the family portrait thread! I'm blown away by the number of outstanding pieces you gals have accumulated! Kicking myself for not noticing VCA earlier!


 ME TOO! I was so busy scooping up Chanel! Ha. I always thought 2k was so expensive. LOL. Look were we are now!


----------



## saks4me

sjunky13 said:


> ME TOO! I was so busy scooping up Chanel! Ha. I always thought 2k was so expensive. LOL. Look were we are now!



I'm still oogling the Chanel flaps! UGH! The prices are killing me. I have the patent aqua/turq/green mini on hold now. 

I blame my cousin who wondered into the VCA section of NM during the holidays and got me hooked now! She's dying to babysit the necklace now!


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain



Looks great on you!  Now all you need is a turquoise bracelet!


----------



## G&Smommy

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.
> 
> View attachment 1628118



The chalecedony looks so pretty on you!  I have been wanting to try this in a bracelet to layer with my MOP bracelet but haven't seen one yet.  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

saks4me said:


> Thanks D! I'm so glad that you started the family portrait thread! I'm blown away by the number of outstanding pieces you gals have accumulated! Kicking myself for not noticing VCA earlier!



Me too!  I was so focused on Chanel and I could have such a great VCA collection if I had started just a couple of years ago.  And I am still looking at flaps too.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



They look perfect!  I am not usually into YG but I really love these earrings and the YG BTF Frivole ring.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> So.... I was wondering if maybe I should get rid of my pave frivole earclips and buy the lotus earclips.
> The lotus cost more, but have less diamond weight. I think the cost difference is because they seem more labor intensive. They have more of an old-time glamorous look to them than the frivole. But the frivole are gorgeous too. I can't get both...



I love the Lotus earrings!  If I ever bought VCA earrings, these would be the ones I would choose.  I think it all depends on what looks best on you and what you would wear the moat.  Jewelry is so personal.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## peppers90

sbelle said:


> I think I am finally getting used to the size of the large frivole earrings.  Here's a picture to give y'all an idea of the size.  Sorry it's a bit fuzzy....



Beautiful *sbelle!*  I like a larger earring, I love my supers.  The Frivole is stunning~ enjoy those lovelys!


----------



## peppers90

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.
> 
> View attachment 1628118



WOW what a gorgeous necklace.  Chalcedony is such a unique piece.   Good job on the extension, fits PERFECT.   Wear in the best of health, don't be afraid to post more action shots of this, I like to see what else you wear with it!


----------



## peppers90

saks4me said:


> Another shot of the chalcedony... Not restricted is bluish or white clothing! Big thumbs up!!!
> 
> View attachment 1628124



Looks great with this top!  enjoy, *saks4me*!


----------



## saks4me

G&Smommy said:


> The chalecedony looks so pretty on you!  I have been wanting to try this in a bracelet to layer with my MOP bracelet but haven't seen one yet.  Congrats!



Good to see you here too! Thanks so much girlie! You wear your bracelets so well! 

Like VCA, Chanel is too addicting!


----------



## peppers90

G&Smommy said:


> Looks great on you!  Now all you need is a turquoise bracelet!



*G&S *you are bad, bad bad!  NO I don't haha


----------



## peppers90

birkin10600 said:


> Peppers90 you look so great with your new purchased. You look like a model of VCA here! You are my enabler! I am crazy with VCA now especially the vintage alhambra! I have a pending orders of mop 20motifs and 5 motifs, SA said they ordered it in Paris and will get here in 6 to 8 months.



You will love MOP 20, it is a classic piece and can be worn for years.  Best piece to start your addiction ;~)


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> *peppers* most recent acquisition has me in the mood for some dangerous turquoise shopping...


----------



## saks4me

peppers90 said:


> Looks great with this top!  enjoy, *saks4me*!



Thanks Peppers! I hope to amass a collection like yours in the near future!


----------



## peppers90

saks4me said:


> Thanks Peppers! I hope to amass a collection like yours in the near future!



I have been purchasing VCA for over 5 years~ took me a long time to collect all those clovers hehe

 congrats again on your necklace!


----------



## geminigal1

Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous as usual congrats .
Thanks to your lovely pictures last year I bought the Lucea necklace and love it !!
You should post your wonderful collection in the VCA family portrait thread .


----------



## peppers90

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



Very nice!!  The watch is so beautiful!   Wear in the best
of health


----------



## saks4me

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



OMG! The watch is TDF!!! Can we get closeups?!?!?! Just amazing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful watch and pendant geminigal1!
I am going to stay far far far away from this thread!


----------



## I'll take two

sammyjoe said:


> beautiful watch and pendant geminigal1!
> I am going to stay far far far away from this thread!


lol !!


----------



## wren

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful!!!  Also love your gorgeous sweater.  Do you mind sharing the details on it?  TIA!!!


----------



## dbeech

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family. The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch. Thanks for letting me share


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous...congrats on your beautiful new pieces!!!


----------



## I'll take two

saks4me said:


> After... Took 3 weeks but well worth the wait! Decided to wear the same shirt as the day I purchase so that you can see the difference! Can't wait for more next VCA piece.
> 
> View attachment 1628118


Gorgeous,Beautiful colour , congrats. The longer length looks perfect.


----------



## surfergirljen

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



Wow!!! I'm in love with that pendant!!!


----------



## kim_mac

sigh, so beautiful.  vca just knows how to do it right!


----------



## H for Hermes

Hi, got something to ask you girls' opinion! I have the vintage alhambra Onyx pendent, ear clips and the 10 motif necklace, a 20 motif MOP necklace. Should I add a Large size MOP pendent or I should just get something else from other collection, such as the Frivole. The sales person keep telling me that I should get the Large MOP because it is special and hard to get! What do you think?


----------



## I'll take two

H for Hermes said:


> Hi, got something to ask you girls' opinion! I have the vintage alhambra Onyx pendent, ear clips and the 10 motif necklace, a 20 motif MOP necklace. Should I add a Large size MOP pendent or I should just get something else from other collection, such as the Frivole. The sales person keep telling me that I should get the Large MOP because it is special and hard to get! What do you think?


I would probably think about maybe a 5 motif bracelet, or something from the frivole collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> Nah, I may have the neck of the Hulk!  The clasp may have been sitting further down my backside then. Your collection of 10s is still too be envied!!!! Thanks for the kind words!


 The hulk??  LOL...
No way...
Too funny


----------



## Candice0985

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



these are so amazing! the flowerlace pendant is TDF. enjoy your new pieces


----------



## H for Hermes

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



Love the flowerlace on you!! Very pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love the flower lace collection.
The earrings are my favorite....trying to be good....




geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family. The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## texasgirliegirl

H for Hermes said:


> Hi, got something to ask you girls' opinion! I have the vintage alhambra Onyx pendent, ear clips and the 10 motif necklace, a 20 motif MOP necklace. Should I add a Large size MOP pendent or I should just get something else from other collection, such as the Frivole. The sales person keep telling me that I should get the Large MOP because it is special and hard to get! What do you think?


 I would add either another 10 motif in onyx (so you can wear it as a 20 motif) or get the gold frivole earrings.....


----------



## G&Smommy

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family. The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch. Thanks for letting me share


 
Gorgeous pieces!  Congrats!


----------



## H for Hermes

Thanks for the the quick reply Taxasgirliegirl and I'll take two! If I starting the Firvole collection, should I start the earrings or the double ring? Love them both but could only do one the this time!


----------



## I'll take two

H for Hermes said:


> Thanks for the the quick reply Taxasgirliegirl and I'll take two! If I starting the Firvole collection, should I start the earrings or the double ring? Love them both but could only do one the this time!


I have just been told prices are about to rise again (1st april in UK ) so I would buy the most expensive item first


----------



## park56

I'll take two said:


> I have just been told prices are about to rise again (1st april in UK ) so I would buy the most expensive item first



Wow...again? Yikes!


----------



## I'll take two

park56 said:


> Wow...again? Yikes!


Not sure whether it will be across the board but definitely diamond pieces. I will be speaking to my SM tomorrow so will try and get some more info.


----------



## beachy10

park56 said:


> Wow...again? Yikes!


 
Has anyone confirmed this for the US?


----------



## H for Hermes

Not sure about the price increase in the US! But both are about the same price, just few hundreds different, I think! So id you were me, what would you get? Which frivole should I start?


----------



## beachy10

H for Hermes said:


> Not sure about the price increase in the US! But both are about the same price, just few hundreds different, I think! So id you were me, what would you get? Which frivole should I start?


 
I love the frivole ring and the pave earrings! I just ordered the btf ring.


----------



## H for Hermes

Me too, that's why don't know which to get first! May I ask how much is the btf ring? I like the pave too but can't afford them at the moment! Are you ordering yg or wg for your ring?


----------



## burberryprncess

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



Georgous!  I love the pendant.


----------



## beachy10

H for Hermes said:


> Me too, that's why don't know which to get first! May I ask how much is the btf ring? I like the pave too but can't afford them at the moment! Are you ordering yg or wg for your ring?


 
I ordered the YG white MOP butterfly with grep MOP motif. It's 6250.


----------



## hermes_fan

peppers90 said:


> Action shots....now HONESTLY, is it too much with the earrings also?  Too much clover/turq going on?  I do kind of like it, but was wondering if it was too matchy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is doubled with 4 inch removable chain


never too matchy matchy in my book.  Looks completely pulled together and FABULOUS!


----------



## tesi

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family.  The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch.  Thanks for letting me share



i adore this watch!  it is breathtaking, just exquisite.
i have my eye on a vca watch-i have been looking for the perfect posh watch and vca make all others pale in comparison.....
enjoy your beauties!


----------



## H for Hermes

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I ordered the YG white MOP butterfly with grep MOP motif. It's 6250.


Thank you for your information! Still thinking of what to get!


----------



## diamond lover

crazy, price rise again!
normally HK rises its price 1 mth ahead of the US, so I guess it rises already...
too bad got something from Chanel this mth or else would get their rose gold bracelet.


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous as usual congrats .
> Thanks to your lovely pictures last year I bought the Lucea necklace and love it !!
> You should post your wonderful collection in the VCA family portrait thread .



Thanks!   I'm so glad you got the Lucea necklace. It's a beautiful piece and very versatile.  Enjoy it!  BTW, you should check out the earrings too


----------



## geminigal1

Dear peppers90, saks4me, Sammyjoe, I'll take two, wren, dbeech, surfergirljen, kim_mac, Candice0985, H for Hermes, texasgirliegirl, G&Smommy, burberryprncess, tesi, thank you for your sweet words. I am overjoyed!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! Please add your family pics to the thread. I know many of you have some nice families, please post them!!! )


----------



## geminigal1

saks4me said:


> OMG! The watch is TDF!!! Can we get closeups?!?!?! Just amazing!



thanks saks4me  here are the closeups.


----------



## geminigal1

wren said:


> Beautiful!!!  Also love your gorgeous sweater.  Do you mind sharing the details on it?  TIA!!!



Thanks wren. The sweater is from Christian Dior a few years ago.  Here are more photos


----------



## H for Hermes

diamond lover said:
			
		

> crazy, price rise again!
> normally HK rises its price 1 mth ahead of the US, so I guess it rises already...
> too bad got something from Chanel this mth or else would get their rose gold bracelet.



I don't think so, cos just got my 10 onyx two weeks ago, and it was $55000!


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! Please add your family pics to the thread. I know many of you have some nice families, please post them!!! )


I would love to but haven't been able to post photos from my iPad. I have just had my mac book air repaired so might try from that.
I used to be able to manage it before TPF made some changes last year.
If not my daughter will have to do it for me !!


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:


> Thanks!   I'm so glad you got the Lucea necklace. It's a beautiful piece and very versatile.  Enjoy it!  BTW, you should check out the earrings too


It is so funny you should say that as my SA has found a pair of the Lucea earrings with the black and white pearls for me to try. I was worried that they may be too big for me at my age but am going to try them anyway. If not I may just get the matching small diamond cube ,or the pair that just has the white pearls and diamond cube.
Again many thanks for posting your pics, I would never have picked these items from the Bulgari website as the pictures there just do not do it justice !!


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> It is so funny you should say that as my SA has found a pair of the Lucea earrings with the black and white pearls for me to try. I was worried that they may be too big for me at my age but am going to try them anyway. If not I may just get the matching small diamond cube ,or the pair that just has the white pearls and diamond cube.
> Again many thanks for posting your pics, I would never have picked these items from the Bulgari website as the pictures there just do not do it justice !!



I have the big ones and they are one of my favorite pair of earrings.  The smaller ones are very elegant too.  Good luck with your choice.  Can't wait to see your modeling photos


----------



## diamond lover

H for Hermes said:


> I don't think so, cos just got my 10 onyx two weeks ago, and it was $55000!


 
congrats! , I also got my 1 motif magic ring before the increase. but 2 wks ago was Feb.  if US price increase on 1 Apr then HK wld be 1 Mar.
you are lucky to get 1 pc b4 price increase! I got a byzantine necklace pendant this year so won't be getting new necklaces although I wld love to have a 10 motif too


----------



## diamond lover

HK price not yet goes up. SA said they don't know when will be the next price rise.


----------



## saks4me

geminigal1 said:


> thanks saks4me  here are the closeups.



Thank you Gem for the closeup! Your watch is just exquisite! WOW... now that's a timepiece!


----------



## lubird217

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family. The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch. Thanks for letting me share


 
These are both so gorgeous I have nothing original to say! I love how the flowerlace looks on you and your watch... it's just a piece of art. Forget everything other watch I've ever seen!

I really love them


----------



## I'll take two

diamond lover said:


> congrats! , I also got my 1 motif magic ring before the increase. but 2 wks ago was Feb.  if US price increase on 1 Apr then HK wld be 1 Mar.
> you are lucky to get 1 pc b4 price increase! I got a byzantine necklace pendant this year so won't be getting new necklaces although I wld love to have a 10 motif too


I think that a rise in the US usually seems to be the month after the UK.
Last year UK prices went up on 1st sept whilst US was 1st oct
Not sure about HK timescales for increases.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

I'll take two said:


> I think that a rise in the US usually seems to be the month after the UK.
> Last year UK prices went up on 1st sept whilst US was 1st oct
> Not sure about HK timescales for increases.



aww this is so sad....I'm saving up for the sweet alhambra pendant for my sweet 16 in november....now I'll have to save more


----------



## diamond lover

i called VCA as I want something small in turquoise, and realised turquoise is much more expensive than MOP 
so I guess I will have to stick with MOP


----------



## wren

geminigal1 said:


> Thanks wren. The sweater is from Christian Dior a few years ago.  Here are more photos



Thank you for the info and photos.  That is a beautiful sweater!!  And your jewelry is beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## I'll take two

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> aww this is so sad....I'm saving up for the sweet alhambra pendant for my sweet 16 in november....now I'll have to save more


We will all be keeping our fingers crossed that it is not too large an increase this time.


----------



## Hermesaholic

so they are REALLY raising prices again?  thats three times in a 12 month period....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

geminigal1 said:


> thanks saks4me  here are the closeups.



Magical!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> so they are REALLY raising prices again?  thats three times in a 12 month period....



Well, I suppose we can look forward to all the reveals following the price increase.....at least.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I own YG vintage Alhambra mop pendant.  What should I get as a second vca piece?  I was thinking YG turquoise 5 motif bracelet.  Anyone seen one recently?  Should I get something else??  Thanks


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, I suppose we can look forward to all the reveals following the price increase.....at least.


----------



## Candice0985

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I own YG vintage Alhambra mop pendant.  What should I get as a second vca piece?  I was thinking YG turquoise 5 motif bracelet.  Anyone seen one recently?  Should I get something else??  Thanks


YG turquoise bracelet is TDF definitely on my list of wants. the YG onyx is great as well. both combinations would look great with your pendant. Turquoise perhaps buy first because it is becoming more scarce


----------



## H for Hermes

Talked to the SA in the US today, he said he haven't heard about the price increase information  yet!


----------



## H for Hermes

Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!


----------



## dialv

Very pretty ring H for Hermes, is that a rainbow love bracelet!


----------



## H for Hermes

dialv said:


> Very pretty ring H for Hermes, is that a rainbow love bracelet!



Thank You! Yes it's the rainbow!


----------



## I'll take two

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184


Your new ring looks so pretty,congrats


----------



## park56

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184


Lovely ring, I have the same one and found that the diamonds are so sparkly! Enjoy!


----------



## darkangel07760

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184


 
I love it!  So pretty!


----------



## calisnoopy

peppers90 said:


> Haha!! Here's a peek!!!! I have you to blame *TGG, Suzie, sbelle, thimp and tbbbjb** for the SA hookup*~ I GOT SUCKERED!


 

sooo pretty, LOVE the turquoise!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls, here are two new members of my vca family. The flowerlace pendant and Feerie watch. Thanks for letting me share


 

love your VCA shots too!!!  thanks for sharing


----------



## lubird217

I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


----------



## lubird217

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184


 

Congrats! Love the blingin pave!


----------



## Bethc

H for Hermes said:
			
		

> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## park56

lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around



Lovely! Congratulations!!


----------



## saks4me

lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


 
Major congrats!


----------



## peppers90

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184



Enjoy those sparkles!! Lovely ring


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around



Oh yeah!  Some more turq action!!  I do like turq with WG and I bet looks awesome with your bracelet.   I keep tellin' myself, it IS an investment    Enjoy and wear in the best of health, *lubird!*


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  Some more turq action!!  I do like turq with WG and I bet looks awesome with your bracelet.   I keep tellin' myself, it IS an investment    Enjoy and wear in the best of health, lubird!



Resist, Peppers90, RESIST!  I know it's though, but so are you!  Enjoy the heck out of that necklace and if the bracelet urge comes again, wrap your beautiful necklace around your arm several times and wear it like a wrapped bracelet with your gorgeous earclips for a day or so.  But, resist you can do it.  Btw, I could use a talk me out of it buddy if you are interested


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> Resist, Peppers90, RESIST!  I know it's though, but so are you!  Enjoy the heck out of that necklace and if the bracelet urge comes again, wrap your beautiful necklace around your arm several times and wear it like a wrapped bracelet with your gorgeous earclips for a day or so.  But, resist you can do it.  Btw, I could use a talk me out of it buddy if you are interested



Haha,  you are too funny *tbbbjb*!  I am resisting . I am very content currently & enjoying the new and old pieces..... So what are you jonesin for that you need talked out of??? Hehe


----------



## H for Hermes

lubird217 said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around



Love your collection, asked the store today before I got my ring, they said it's stopped for production! So you are sooooo lucky! Congrats!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Haha,  you are too funny tbbbjb!  I am resisting . I am very content currently & enjoying the new and old pieces..... So what are you jonesin for that you need talked out of??? Hehe



I am currently lusting after the Socrate btf in yg and a 10 motif yg carnelian necklace.  Seeing your socrate ring just made it that much harder to resist.


----------



## etoupebirkin

If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?

I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.

What are your suggestions?


----------



## tbbbjb

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?



Something in onyx or mop in yg?  Or if you are really stuck, you can gift it to me, haha.


----------



## Florasun

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184



Your ring is so pretty - also love your cartier and sweet bracelets stack!



lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


OMG the turquoise just pops! Congrats on your new acquisition!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because *I already have a good turquoise bracelet.*
> 
> What are your suggestions?



Bwahahahaha!  You have a "good" turquoise bracelet???  LOL!  You have a STUNNING turquoise bracelet, little missy!

EB, add a little to it and get the 20 motif MOP or the all gold 20 motif.  Either is stunning combined with your turquoise.


----------



## kat99

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?



What a fun question! How about putting it towards a BTF ring or a Perlee bangle?


----------



## geminigal1

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184




Your new ring is beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## geminigal1

calisnoopy said:


> love your VCA shots too!!!  thanks for sharing




Thanks calisnoopy! You are such a fun girl   I enjoy looking at your photos


----------



## geminigal1

lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around



That's a beautiful shot!  I love how turquoise pops on the white. So sweet and romantic...   congrats!!


----------



## mich327

I'm so excited! My DH surprised me with the Socrate white gold/diamond in between the fingers ring for an early b-day pressie. Love it!


----------



## Florasun

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?


Vintage MOP earrings and super onyx earrings.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?




Y'all won't be surprised when I say frivole earrings since I have 3 pairs.  I just love how different the style is because of the way they sit up on your ear.  The paves are lovely.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Y'all won't be surprised when I say frivole earrings since I have 3 pairs.  I just love how different the style is because of the way they sit up on your ear.  The paves are lovely.


----------



## lubird217

mich327 said:


> I'm so excited! My DH surprised me with the Socrate white gold/diamond in between the fingers ring for an early b-day pressie. Love it!


 
That's so exciting! I love Socrates and my love was rekindled with all these vca family portraits - I have to hand it to *peppers* who has a gorgeous collection for getting me back in this VCA mood! (Bad! Or good??)

Thank you for your sweet comments on my unexpected turquoise necklace (what!? lets all blame *peppers* )! I completely got caught up with the turquoise frenzy because they're discontinuing it and now that *HforHermes* confirmed the stopped production I feel even better about my decision (isn't it funny how some of us function?). I also always thought I'd be a YG/Turq person but now I have a WG VCA collection I'm happy with... the end. I really want to believe I've reached "the end" but... 

I may post some modeling shots later. I love my necklace "extended" with the bracelet (or even another bracelet) but I'm starting to see why it could look annoying with the clasps everywhere and why people go straight for 20s. I am so so so lucky there was practically a perfect match for my bracelet (which is longer than my chalcedony to begin with) so I can make a pretty long necklace with what I have, which I love. 

The "non clasp" look can wait when its time for an onyx...  in 5 years...


----------



## lubird217

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?


 
I love this problem! I agree with Frivole suggestion, what about something else with diamonds like socrates? Any interest in the magic line? (all my personal favorites, what are *you* in the mood for?)


----------



## I'll take two

lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


Both are lovely ,congrats


----------



## I'll take two

mich327 said:


> I'm so excited! My DH surprised me with the Socrate white gold/diamond in between the fingers ring for an early b-day pressie. Love it!


Congrats, that is such a pretty ring.
Look forward to a modelling shot.


----------



## peppers90

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?



How about magic dangle MOP earrings?  Maybe a ring --Socrate or btf butterfly?
Enjoy that decision making!!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, I just ordered my Onyx pendant from the Naples store.You should all call Carly, she is so nice to work with! Thanks whoever suggested her. 

Now I have to see if I want the 3 motif dangles or large Perlee hoops.


----------



## Ascella

Sharing my new gift:


----------



## kat99

Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:



Beautiful and so charming! Enjoy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> If you had a $10K gift card, what would you get at VCA?
> 
> I have a Lucky Alhambra necklace in YG, vintage turquoise 20 motif and matching turquoise super earrings in YG. I don't want a turquoise bracelet because I already have a good turquoise bracelet.
> 
> What are your suggestions?


yg or MOP 20 motifs (or two tens)
The all yg is so pretty and looks great layered with the turquoise (I have both).
Have you seen the latest vca catalogue?  
It will make you run straight for the mop to layer with your turq.  I have posted turq+mop photos in case you would like to see how it looks..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Bwahahahaha! You have a "good" turquoise bracelet??? LOL! You have a STUNNING turquoise bracelet, little missy!
> 
> EB, add a little to it and get the 20 motif MOP or the all gold 20 motif. Either is stunning combined with your turquoise.


 OMG...Cavaliergirl.....do we share a brain??  LOL............


----------



## Samia

mich327 said:


> I'm so excited! My DH surprised me with the Socrate white gold/diamond in between the fingers ring for an early b-day pressie. Love it!



Congrats! Do share with pics 



Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:



This is so sweet!!


----------



## Samia

H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> 
> View attachment 1631184



Congrats! Looks great on you and love your bracelet stack!!



lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


That color looks gorgeous on white.


----------



## I'll take two

Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:


That necklace is so cute ! Congrats


----------



## park56

Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:



Ooh, I don't see that very often. Congratulations on a very special piece!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I just ordered my Onyx pendant from the Naples store.You should all call Carly, she is so nice to work with! Thanks whoever suggested her.
> 
> Now I have to see if I want the 3 motif dangles or large Perlee hoops.


love the onyx pendant! Carly is great, she ships things so fast, emails updates, tracking # etc....do you generally gravitate towards a hoop or a dangle?



Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:


this is so romantic and unique!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my new Super Turquoise!

BTW, I am leaning to a 10-motif MOP and a RG vintage Alhambra bracelet. I also love the RG diamond Alhambra ring too.


----------



## peppers90

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my new Super Turquoise!
> 
> BTW, I am leaning to a 10-motif MOP and a RG vintage Alhambra bracelet. I also love the RG diamond Alhambra ring too.



Fabulous supers *etoupebirkin!*-  super is a great size-  love
the shade of turquiose


----------



## peppers90

lubird217 said:


> That's so exciting! I love Socrates and my love was rekindled with all these vca family portraits - I have to hand it to *peppers* who has a gorgeous collection for getting me back in this VCA mood! (Bad! Or good??)
> 
> Thank you for your sweet comments on my unexpected turquoise necklace (what!? lets all blame *peppers* )! I completely got caught up with the turquoise frenzy because they're discontinuing it and now that *HforHermes* confirmed the stopped production I feel even better about my decision (isn't it funny how some of us function?). I also always thought I'd be a YG/Turq person but now I have a WG VCA collection I'm happy with... the end. I really want to believe I've reached "the end" but...
> 
> I may post some modeling shots later. I love my necklace "extended" with the bracelet (or even another bracelet) but I'm starting to see why it could look annoying with the clasps everywhere and why people go straight for 20s. I am so so so lucky there was practically a perfect match for my bracelet (which is longer than my chalcedony to begin with) so I can make a pretty long necklace with what I have, which I love.
> 
> The "non clasp" look can wait when its time for an onyx...  in 5 years...



Why are you blamin' me *lubird?* hehe you know you are going to love
that turq . I mean,  you already had the bracelet,  you needed a necklace
to match!


----------



## Junkenpo

Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:



I love this!  It's adorable... what are the stones?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my new Super Turquoise!
> 
> BTW, I am leaning to a 10-motif MOP and a RG vintage Alhambra bracelet. I also love the RG diamond Alhambra ring too.



Beautiful shade of turquoise!


----------



## dialv

I love your earrings, vca turquoise is tdf!


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> That necklace is so cute ! Congrats



hi dear, your mail box is full


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:


> hi dear, your mail box is full


Thanks
I've cleared it down.


----------



## Ascella

*kat99*, *Samia*, *I'll take two*, *park56*, *Candice0985*, *Junkenpo*: Ladies, thank you all!


----------



## Ascella

Junkenpo said:


> I love this!  It's adorable... what are the stones?


There are one lapis lazuli, two turquoises, two white MOP and one small diamond.


----------



## peppers90

Ascella said:


> Sharing my new gift:



How did I miss this??  Very romantic and whimsical~. Just puts
a smile on your face.  What a great gift


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my new Super Turquoise!
> 
> BTW, I am leaning to a 10-motif MOP and a RG vintage Alhambra bracelet. I also love the RG diamond Alhambra ring too.


Lovely ,congrats .


----------



## misssoph

Hello
Does anyone have any confirmation regarding a US price rise soon?
Cheers


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

How much is the turquoise 5 mot YG bracelet?  Also which vca store doesn't charge tax again?  I've read somewhere in FL?  I heard my state started carrying VCA at neimans.  I really want something in turquoise!  I already have YG Mop vintage pendant.  Should I stick with mop bracelet?  How much is mop?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> How much is the turquoise 5 mot YG bracelet?  Also which vca store doesn't charge tax again?  I've read somewhere in FL?  I heard my state started carrying VCA at neimans.  I really want something in turquoise!  I already have YG Mop vintage pendant.  Should I stick with mop bracelet?  How much is mop?  Thanks!!!!



I bought mine (turq.) back in October, and I think it was $5150.  The Naples store doesn't charge tax if you're outside Florida, and Betteridge doesn't if you're outside CT, and CO.  I bought mine at the VCA inside Bergdorf's and wasn't charged tax because I don't live in NY.

Hope this helps.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> I bought mine (turq.) back in October, and I think it was $5150.  The Naples store doesn't charge tax if you're outside Florida, and Betteridge doesn't if you're outside CT, and CO.  I bought mine at the VCA inside Bergdorf's and wasn't charged tax because I don't live in NY.
> 
> Hope this helps.


If you live out of Florida what is the percentage tax discount .
I was wondering as we are due to fly to Florida in a couple of months and have noticed that due to currency exchange rates things are slightly cheaper in the US 
TIA


----------



## Roregirl

Florida sales tax is 6%-- that would be the savings


----------



## I'll take two

Roregirl said:


> Florida sales tax is 6%-- that would be the savings


Thanks for replying


----------



## beansbeans

Hi there - the price of the turq 5 motif is $5150 before tax.  You won't be saving 6% off this price, if that's what you're asking.

But it sounds like you'll be saving money anyway due to FX fluctuations.

Enjoy your trip!





I'll take two said:


> If you live out of Florida what is the percentage tax discount .
> I was wondering as we are due to fly to Florida in a couple of months and have noticed that due to currency exchange rates things are slightly cheaper in the US
> TIA


----------



## I'll take two

beansbeans said:


> Hi there - the price of the turq 5 motif is $5150 before tax.  You won't be saving 6% off this price, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> But it sounds like you'll be saving money anyway due to FX fluctuations.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


Thanks for the info.
In that case I am better off still buying in the Uk .


----------



## lubird217

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for the info.
> In that case I am better off still buying in the Uk .


 
are you based in the US? im curious about buying next time im overseas but im worried the VAT refund process is slow & difficult and I wasn't sure of limits (like getting tax back up to a certain level?) I'm very interested if you have more info...


----------



## I'll take two

lubird217 said:


> are you based in the US? im curious about buying next time im overseas but im worried the VAT refund process is slow & difficult and I wasn't sure of limits (like getting tax back up to a certain level?) I'm very interested if you have more info...


I live in the Chanel Islands which is tax free. I normally have things shipped net of VAT from London. I don't know where else they can ship to net of tax.
You can get tax back at quite a few airports when you leave the Uk but they do charge admin fees. I Am not sure about exporting from the US . I was trying to establish where was best for me to buy from which I think is still definitely UK.
Sorry I can't be more help,but I'm sure OP will have more info.
 With all these price increases we have to try our best


----------



## Hermesaholic

I asked for something in turquoise at VCA recently and was told no more...no orders nothing.  true or sales scarcity tale to boost sales????????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> I asked for something in turquoise at VCA recently and was told no more...no orders nothing. true or sales scarcity tale to boost sales????????


It might depend...
I do believe that they have rested turquoise for a while, although I find it very strange for them to have turquoise featured in the most recent catalog.  I suspect there are probably a few pieces still out there....like in the privately owned boutiques, perhaps?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> It might depend...
> I do believe that they have rested turquoise for a while, although I find it very strange for them to have turquoise featured in the most recent catalog.  I suspect there are probably a few pieces still out there....like in the privately owned boutiques, perhaps?



good point.    though i agree....why is it still on the website?  though--the website shows earrings and rings.  no necklaces.  maybe small pieces


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> good point. though i agree....why is it still on the website? though--the website shows earrings and rings. no necklaces. maybe small pieces


 
There is a turquoise/yg ten motif along with a bracelet on the "bay" right now...the bracelet seems high..the necklace more reasonable.  Beautiful color.
I also saw a ten motif in yg...looks like the "old style" but I am not certain...the ball looks larger than my newer style.  Isn't somebody here looking for the older style yg??


----------



## lubird217

No Im pretty sure its true. I just acquired a necklace this week and was told production had completely stopped. They simply can't mine that much turquoise of a consistent quality so until there's a new source that's it. 

When I was in Vegas a few weeks ago there were plenty of turquoise necklaces. At least 3 or 4 10 motifs between the two stores that I know of...


----------



## Ascella

peppers90 said:


> How did I miss this??  Very romantic and whimsical~. Just puts
> a smile on your face.  What a great gift


Thanks . Originally I wanted the pink gold pendant in the same series, but it is apparently totally sold out and they are not allowed to place new orders at the workshop due to the coral ban. Fortunately I really liked the white gold pendant design as well, so it all ended very happily.


----------



## *jennifer*

wow! i've missed so much the past few days. it's been fun to catch up!



saks4me said:


> Nah, I may have the neck of the Hulk!  The clasp may have been sitting further down my backside then. Your collection of 10s is still too be envied!!!! Thanks for the kind words!


yay, chalcedony twin! i love the chalcedony on you!! it is my favorite stone in the WG by far! i too probably have the neck of the hulk because i had similar problems. a 1 inch extension was an absolute must for me.



H for Hermes said:


> Finally, got my new family member of VCA! Here it comes! The Pave alhambra ring. Thank you for those who give me nice opinions!
> View attachment 1631184


love the pave alhambra! congrats!! i dream of a pave alhambra 10-motif or maybe the 5-motif bracelet. i would LOVE to layer it with my chalcedony and turq!


lubird217 said:


> I couldn't resist.... a little help for my bracelet, while they're still around


congrats on your lovely turq, and they match so well! 



sbelle said:


> Y'all won't be surprised when I say frivole earrings since I have 3 pairs.  I just love how different the style is because of the way they sit up on your ear.  The paves are lovely.


just had to 1+ this comment. i totally agree!



etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my new Super Turquoise!
> BTW, I am leaning to a 10-motif MOP and a RG vintage Alhambra bracelet. I also love the RG diamond Alhambra ring too.


congrats on the super turquoise! we should tally how many turq pieces tPF members have. i bet it's a ton!


Ascella said:


> Thanks . Originally I wanted the pink gold pendant in the same series, but it is apparently totally sold out and they are not allowed to place new orders at the workshop due to the coral ban. Fortunately I really liked the white gold pendant design as well, so it all ended very happily.


congrats on your necklace! i saw a necklace in the same line which had multiple lapis lazuli beads. it's such a fun and whimsical piece. enjoy!


----------



## I'll take two

Has anyone else had confirmation of price increases in the Uk from the 1st April ?
My SM thinks it will be in the region of 5 to 6 %


----------



## Ascella

*jennifer* said:


> congrats on your necklace! i saw a necklace in the same line which had multiple lapis lazuli beads. it's such a fun and whimsical piece. enjoy!


Thanks! What you saw must be the long necklace, it's really sweet, but I though a pendant would be more useful.


----------



## saks4me

*jennifer* said:


> yay, chalcedony twin! i love the chalcedony on you!! it is my favorite stone in the WG by far! i too probably have the neck of the hulk because i had similar problems. a 1 inch extension was an absolute must for me.



THANK YOU! You inspired me to go out and nab her! I have yet to wear her w/ a crisp white shirt like you have but I'm sure that she'll sparkle!

I'm so glad; I love her and she has received so many compliments already! Hope to get another 10 again soon!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone wear a VCA charm bracelet?


----------



## beachy10

I think these 'vintage' alhambra pieces look awful. Is it even real? The quality is terrible, IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAN...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce832b0e


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just looks old to me....there is a pretty significant gap between the mop and the setting on one of the motifs.
Hard to tell....


----------



## park56

beachy10 said:


> I think these 'vintage' alhambra pieces look awful. Is it even real? The quality is terrible, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAN...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce832b0e



I can't say much about this particular piece, but the older VCA vintage Alhambra pieces definitely have a different look and feel to them vs. the more recently made ones. This is based on my experience examining an older coral Alhambra necklace not too long ago at Sotheby's.


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> I think these 'vintage' alhambra pieces look awful. Is it even real? The quality is terrible, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAN...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce832b0e




actually if you take a loupe to most pieces up close you would be surprised.  the older the pieces the more hand fabrication there was.  I dont think this looks awful at all.  Just My opinion and I have no interest in this piece or anything.


----------



## hermes_fan

beachy10 said:


> I think these 'vintage' alhambra pieces look awful. Is it even real? The quality is terrible, IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-VAN...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ce832b0e


i agree that it looks fake.  When i compare to mine, the serial number tag is huge, the clovers aren't very pronounced and the serial number looks sloppily printed.  Caveat emptor as they say...


----------



## lubird217

hermes_fan said:


> i agree that it looks fake.  When i compare to mine, the serial number tag is huge, the clovers aren't very pronounced and the serial number looks sloppily printed.  Caveat emptor as they say...



Indeed, looks terribly fake. I'm surprised... seems like the seller is usually legitimate and has good (other) items. Hm...


----------



## Florasun

if you count the "beading" around the lobes of the clover there is one that is off. I would think even on the older pieces it would be uniform.
eta: and why would it have VCA N.Y.?  I thought VCA was based in France?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> if you count the "beading" around the lobes of the clover there is one that is off. I would think even on the older pieces it would be uniform.
> eta: and why would it have VCA N.Y.?  I thought VCA was based in France?




I am not an expert but I do know that vintage VCA had much less consistency.  I have vintage VCA pieces and I have handled older pieces.  Pieces were stamped NY and France. Could these be fake?  Sure --but older pieces were marked differently and manufactured differently.


----------



## Florasun

^^ Thank you! you are very kind to share your knowledge with us.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is now archived, please see new thread here.


----------

